# Crazy Stuff Stumpy Thinks About



## StumpyNubs

*Old thread.*

For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.

THANKS!


----------



## Brett1972

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


The video is not up yet. It says currently unavailable.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


Give it a few more minutes, it's on the way.


----------



## Dusty56

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


"This video has been removed because it is too long" YouTube


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


Hey Stumps,

The LJ site gives a "too long" message, no video.
For God's sake get the movie going, my popcorn is getting cold.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


It's up at Stumpynubs.com! Sorry, having trouble on LJ's…


----------



## Jahness

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


Stumpy, what kind of accent are you trying to achieve? Sorry, I really tried but all I could get through was 3 minutes.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


*bentlyl*- Thanks, that's exactly why I posted it, to get opinions. What do you mean by "lacks personality"? Was it too long simply because you weren't interested in the topics, or was it too long because it was really that bad?

I am aiming for a bit on the "cheesy" side. There are enough serious videos out there.


----------



## Jahness

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


Sorry Stumps, I didn't know it was real. I thought you were trying to make yourself sound different. I guess I should try again and just be a little patience.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


*Jahness*- Actually, there are several regional accents in the State of Michigan particularly the more isolated and therefore inbred portions of the "U.P.", one of which sounds exactly like that- very cheesy with a touch of hick. It grows on you. However, there's no need to feel bad, it's not my native accent (although I am a fifth generation Michiganian- an unbroken line of Stumpys here in Mi since 1853). We save such accents for when we want to sound like the beer swilling, buck shooting, moose riding woodspeople we truely are at heart. For the rest of the world we can clean up pretty nice, and talk any way you like.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


*Skarp*- Which two are you referring to? There are a lot of video blogs on this site. I'm not sure which ones you mean when you say your appetite is already more than satisfied.


----------



## SalvageCraft

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


I thought the accent was real for the first minute, but then you kinda went overboard on it. The laugh track has got to go. I like the concept of a show all about setting up and maintaining a shop, but you added in too many gimmicks that just distract from the content. Personality should embellish the content, not overpower it.
I would suggest just strip it down to the basic concept and let the feel of the show emerge naturally over the first few episodes.
(I only made it to about the three minute mark also…)

Don't give up!


----------



## PurpLev

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


I like the concept, but the video would not play, I'm getting 'undefined video' and 'undefined audio' on a Mac OS 10.5 (god how much I don't like Flash….)

So, in leu of actually being able to watch it - here's another tip - make whatever media you are trying to broadcast compatible with everything out there. Windows, Mac, and Linux (web equivalents - explorer, safari, firefox, chrome)


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


I also enjoy the Mere Mortals videos- he's a great guy and his blog is nice and light. But it's an entirely different concept than mine. Roy Underhill has more talent in his suspenders than I will ever have. But I never cared much for his show, a bit too homespun. I do LOVE his most recent book! I'll have to check out the other guy you mentioned…


----------



## nailbanger2

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


Sorry, it was unwatchable for me, also. Mckenzie Brothers in the workshop, eh? Take off, hoser (meant in the best way possible). I agree about the canned audience, it's got to go. Try the simple way, just be yourself (without the hat, which you would lose first time you turned on the TS anyway) and then ask us what we think. Most woodworkers or wannabes are looking for knowledge or cool tools. To tell you the truth, I don't think I could watch Steveinmarin for an entire half hour. But, his videos aren't that long, and he still gets the info out there. At the very most, 20-23 min. will do. That will leave you time for commercials when you get big and famous!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


Nailbanger- The McKenzie Brothers were Canadian. I am not Canadian. I do, however, like my hat.

I do think the "be yourself" thing is a bit excessive, though. That's exactly what I was doing. I wonder if the Mere Mortals guy is that hyper in real life?...Doesn't matter, does it? Because he's being his creative and exuberant self by making his videos. It's a personality that's not for everybody, and I admit to not skipping some episodes. But, as a carefully crafted and well practiced wisenheimer, I can assure you I am being nobody but myself- and CERTAINLY not the McKenzie brothers…

But, the fact remains that you aren't the only one who didn't like it. I am glad you were honest and forthright in your opinion. And that was exactly the kind of information I needed to get so that I can make the changes required…


----------



## clieb91

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


Stumpy, You have changed this posting in the time it took me to watch the whole episode.Yes, I did watch the whole thing (I went to school for video production, I like to see different) The information you presented was good. Got to say it was a good project and you gave some really helpful information. The cast of characters was an interesting idea, I am not opposed to it but think it does work better more as a tv show then a blog. 
As to the accent; well every place in this country has some different ways of saying the same thing. Though I am not entirely sure I could listen to it for really long stretches either. I will agree that the laugh track has to go as well.

Sounds like you already have some ideas as to changes to make and I look forward to seeing the version.

CtL


----------



## SalvageCraft

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


I like what Chris said.


----------



## JamesClapperton

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


Damn it! I'm from St. Ignace. I really wanted to see the pilot! I saw that it was being posted and when I checked back, it was already deleted. I love a good poke at the UP accent. 10 years in the PNW and I still have a bit of one, eh. P.S. send me some fudge from Mackinaw, please.


----------



## ShaneA

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


A shop info based video blog seems like a good idea to me. the shop or desire for a shop is shared by all woodworkers. Tool upkeep, set up, jigs, organization and reviews seems like logical content. I did not see the video, so no critique there. But keep trying, and good luck.


----------



## dakremer

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


I woud like to see the video…....


----------



## Brett1972

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


Things I like about the show were the project and the advice with the guy in the chair towards the end. (Keep that segment, don't get rid of it. You can have your fun there) Don't get bummed with the harsh comments. If you had fun with it then great! Just be yourself have some more fun. I would leave the show up. Some folks may not like it but most will be back and they will see what changes you made for the better. I'm looking forward to the next show.


----------



## sras

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


I watched the segment. Well, most of it - I skipped ahead in a few areas.

The project idea was good. It got me thinking about some ideas along that line. The accent and humor can work. I can think of a lot of TV shows where the characters evolve over the first few shows into something that clicks.

It seems to me that you just need to take advantage of the interactive nature of a blog.

You could break the video into segments - keep each one around 5 minutes (plus or minus). I usually will watch a video clip of that length. Shorter is better. The project is already split up into several segments.

Set the segments up with a menu that allows people to watch what (and who) they want. Add a little teaser summary to let people know what they will get to see.

Keep track of what gets watched and make more like that.


----------



## Bertha

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


I can't find the video at Stumpynubs.com. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


That's some good advise, sras- I'll put it to use.

The video is back on the 'ol drawing board. I'll get it back up when I get the changes I want done. Sorry you missed it Bertha.


----------



## BreakingBoardom

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


I missed it too. Is there no other place we can watch it and help give you feedback?


----------



## Bertha

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


More damn stumpynubs videos!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


Bertha- is that a demand for more? Don't dare me, I'll take over the whole internet with my garbage!

I'm going to post it again so everyone else can comment. I think my pride can take it! As long as people are honest, good or bad…

It'll be up a bit later today.


----------



## Bertha

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


----------



## SalvageCraft

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


Awesome. I'll watch it the rest of the way through this time. 
I like what sras says - a lot of shows take a few episodes for the characters to click. I think you should just leave this first episode as is and proceed with episode #2 (just tone down the laugh track . It'll be really cool someday when you're on episode 100 or something to look back and see where you started from


----------



## Bertha

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


There's a laugh track? Now I really have to see it, lol.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


Please never say "unbroken line of stumpys" again. I can't wrap around that at all. ;=)


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


It's back up, go to the part 2 of this blog for the link…


----------



## SalvageCraft

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread.*
> 
> For current episodes, visit Stumpynubs.com.
> 
> THANKS!


Back by popular demand!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Old thread*

For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)

THANKS!


----------



## FlWoodRat

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


Well, I''m glad to see you tried… But to be honest, I couldn't last longer than a couple of minutes into your podcast. Good luck.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


Come on, woodrat- it can't be THAT bad…


----------



## jusfine

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


Not bad, sounds vaguely like my neighbours, Bob and Doug McKenzie…eh?


----------



## mafe

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


Stumpy you crazy wonderful guy!
I watched the full show, and no it is not my sence of humor, now I said it, but what do I know I'm probably kind of dull… 
At least I know I'm vintage.
When this is said, then I think perhaps it could be some cult woodworking, that you could have some young guys that thought this was really so off that it gets this special status of cult, but that takes time and you will never know if it happens. 
I love the fact that you go the full line I really respect this, and I think you are there in every detail, so RESPECT to you.
I also liked to see you fix that bandsaw blade, since I have a broken one, I do wonder what will happen to the hardening of the teeth there?
Perhaps it is just woodworking and comedy that are a concept we are not used to so it is to off the line…
I don't know, but I do love that you did it, thank you for that.
The best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


And no it is not bad, just not my humor, I think acually you have done a good job, nice details and it is clear to me that you put a lot of efford in it.


----------



## Brett1972

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


I watched it AGAIN!

Tone Dr. Mullet down.

Break up the segments into smaller segments and switch them more often. This will mean more editing.

The laugh track will work but use it strategically not liberally.

Clearer video would be nice.

Maybe use Stumpy and Dr. Mullet(toned down) to work the same project or different angles(hint) of the same project.

You could do a whole show on both topics covered in the one episode ie. bandsaw blade repair would be one show and the guides would be on another show.

Be more specific on one project, not general on two or more.

Overall length could be cut down to 10-15 minutes.

Intro and wrap up the show with corny humor instead of saturating the whole show with it. It might be easier for you this way. You will be able to boost the detailed content of the project and boost the humor for the fun part.

I'm going to watch it again and I will watch if there are other things I "see" for comments.

I am proud of you for reposting this. (slap on the back) It must have been tough because I can see that you put A LOT of effort and yourself into this. Keep up the nice work and get going on the next episode. You have until Saturday to get it done!


----------



## mafe

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


Cool Brett, I agree on the comments.


----------



## SASmith

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


I thought it was a good pilot. I think it was a very good DIY blade guide you made.
And you even mentioned safety "Don't cut your face off".
Looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## 58j35bonanza

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


I have to agree with Bret. I was tempted to click off after a short time, but I didn't.
My biggest problem with it, It didn't move along fast enough, and the characters made it that much slower moving.
Now don't get me wrong, it's much better than I could do, but it's just not the type of show I would watch.
I would try it without the characters and do some more editing to speed it up.
Make the project the main focus.
I did see a few things in the video that I liked, and if you do a remake I will give it a second look.
Keep trying and don't get discouraged.


----------



## Rob_n_Wood

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


I liked it ….. First off I have a warm spot for Yoopers 
being a fellow Michigander we used to Host "Great White North" Parties. 
I echo Bretts comments, strongly agree to tone down the humor throughout the show 
but it would be great in the beginning / end and maybe in the middle. I liked the part Stumpys's 
Evening advice , the things that we wish we could all say. From a technical aspect you should 
work on the lighting hard to see some of it. I do look forward to your next addition with some of 
the suggestions worked in 
Good Luck God's speed and we will keep a pastie warm for you


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


I did watch the entire video. I agree with most of what Brett said. Those are good suggestions.

Honestly, I believe the poor lighting and audio level in/out played a part in making it hard for me to pay attention to what you wanted me to pay attention to. Just improve the lighting and the sound quality / level … then work on the content items Brett mentioned.

Not a bad start at all. Just take the suggestions and you'll find your way. You know we are pulling FOR you.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


I was aware of the lighting and sound, that's why it's a pilot and not a finished episode. We've already begun installing new equipment.


----------



## deeman

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


I thought it was great. I had a really bad day and I needed it I always wondered if the band saw brazing kit worked or not. Looking forward to the next episode


----------



## SalvageCraft

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


Wow. I liked it! I agree with the comments about it moving a bit slow, but I think that will improve naturally through practice.

A couple lines that had me laughing out loud:
Epoxy. Smells like my old lady's perm.
If you cut off your finger it's your own damn fault (as stumpy proceeds to make a cut that scares even me!)
Don't cut your face off! (stated more as a command than a bit of helpful advice)

Also really enjoyed Stumpy's evening advice, especially with the caveat that he doesn't know what he's talking about.

I've always been a fan of the red green show, and this feels similar. I like that you are using such an offbeat setting, but are actually sharing some great info.

Also, I liked Dr Mullet. Didn't think he was overplayed at all. I know people almost exactly like that. They overplay themselves, and it's amusing.

Keep em coming!


----------



## SalvageCraft

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


The laugh track still mostly bugs me though. Like a previous comment stated, use it strategically.

...sooo, we'll see a new episode in 2 weeks?


----------



## superstretch

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


I admit.. I chuckled. I couldn't last the whole length tho (my generation's attention span to internet videos is typically 5 minutes, but 10 can be achieved once in a while).

It really reminded me of Dorf crossed with a skit SNL did a while back






http://www.hulu.com/embed/uCNN_blBRmUrgxjg5mQNBA


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


I couldn't hear what you were saying with volume on max.. so…........ Only watched the first minute or 2.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


*If my show is HALF as irritating as that SNL sketch, I'm going to bore my eyes out with my drill press…*

Topo- I'm going to switch to an external mic in the future. I've already installed new lighting. Remember, this is only a test episode.


----------



## superstretch

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


The SNL sketch was much more irritating.. I got about 1 minute in. If you could pull off Dorf man.. I think you'd hit the bullseye


----------



## clieb91

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


Stumpy, Glad you reposted it for others to see. Still going to look forward to the next episode. As for Dorf, I couldn't even make it through the first minute.. keep going the direction you're going.

CtL


----------



## bhog

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


I watched it all and liked most of it,was a little slow at times but thats already been stated.Nothing stands out as horrible(lol).I saw the humor in the cheesy laughovers, they didn't bug me.
You may be on to something with it IMO.Keep at it even if you have to make 5 "pilot" shows and more rewrites.
I also loved The Red Green Show,and many people thought it was no good,so always remember its a specialized humor and that alot of people just wont get it.Look forward to more.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


I've not watched it, and probably won't. No offense, Stumpy, I think you are a pretty funny guy, for the most part. But I think what is happening, based on your commentary and that of the viewers, it isn't stupid enough for the average American viewer. You need to go look at "mainstream" "funny", like "AFV" or the SPIKE channel for the kind of "nut shots" that get America's funny bone, especially when the same crash is shown 7 times, in rapid sequence. Maybe your show is too centered on the "Yooper", and too intelligent to boot? Then again, I gave up on TV over 30 years ago. The only reason we have one (two) is because my wife (and her mother, in the other room) watches it. I have way too much to do to watch it…like mousing the internet.

As an aside, I am inflicted with the auditory spillover from television, even when I'm not in the room. Has anyone noticed that the screamers at the intro of EVERY show that uses them sound the same, just like the laugh track in all the older stuff? Pathetic.


----------



## dakremer

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


Hey Stumpy,
I'm glad you reposted the video, as I definitely wanted to see it. I thought the content was really good, and your shot angles were well thought out. I also like the topic of these future podcasts - all about the shop and not the projects - i think that is unique, and like most woodworkers I enjoy making stuff for the shop probably equal to if not more than making the actual projects. Like many have said…..

1) I would definitely shorten it up. If it were a 30 minute TV program, you are right on; however being a podcast/blog I wouldn't make it longer than 15 mins.

2) Get rid of the props (funny hats, wigs, sunglasses, laughing crowd)

3) Dont exaggerate your accents. While I have nothing against your accent, I think it will turn people off when you try to OVER do it. How many successful shows on TV (any shows) have main characters with unusual accents such as the Yoopers? People dont want to have to concentrate on trying to understand the host - it makes it harder to watch

It definitely looks like you are on to something here, so keep up the good work and keep the brainstorming going. I'm excited to see the "real" 1st video when it comes out. I'll be watching! Thanks a lot, and good luck


----------



## WayneC

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


Reminds me of when I lived in Marquette.


----------



## rrdesigns

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


I watched until about minute seven when I was sure you were going to cut your fingers off or launch that chunk of wood into your head with that crazy push block combo. I'm big on proper safety techniques, and that did not look like a good idea to me. Also, I understand your attempt at humor, but it's hard to take you seriously with the silly hat, ridiculous accent and cartoon land caricature sidekicks. Power tools are dangerous. I'm not sure the goofy approach is the best way to potentially introduce an inexperienced woodworking audience to them.
I then watched another 7 minutes or so, with your sidekick at the helm. Again, I never got the impression the speaker actually knew what they were talking about and the goofy comments mixed in with sloppy work habits (i.e I guess he doesn't know that applying flux with his finger only adds oils to the mix which interfere with the solder joint) while trying to solder a band saw blade back together just seemed like a recipe for disaster. 
The awful laugh track needs to go. The lighting and sound, along with the not close enough close-ups need improving. The humor? Nice try, but too forced for me to laugh at. And only because I wanted to be supportive, I watched until the very end.
Would I look forward to the next episode? Probably not.
You asked for honest opinions. You got mine. Hang in there.


----------



## Stevinmarin

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


*I admire anyone who is willing to take the time and effort to shoot a video. It ain't easy.*

The main, absolutely critical, seriously important, drop dead, no-questions-asked, hands-down most important thing I've learned in the past few years of making videos is that, well, basically very few people are willing to sit through an internet video longer than about 8 minutes. In fact, even that's too long. It took me a while to realize that the television model doesn't work online. There are too many reasons to click away.

But then again, I look at almost everything I've shot and think it all sucks.

Keep at it man!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


A couple of observations based on the comments above…

1. It's too long. I originally planned on 15 minutes at the most, but just couldn't fit in what I wanted to. I edited a LOT out and still couldn't get it down. I've been thinking of a much simpler way to demonstrate the project with photos and voiceover rather than an actual demonstration. Since a photo "says a thousand words"- it should elliminate a lot of the host's role.

2. Technique- I should have made the cust on the bandsaw, but then people would tell me it was wrong to use it without the blade guide. The pushblock provided much more safety than it appears on the video, but maybe I should have just used a back saw. Applying the flux with my finger is not the problem stated above. I've soldered a lot of blades. I assure you, these was no intended comedy in any of the techniques, but that perception is always a risk in this type of show. Perhaps that will be a problem if I want to be taken seriously.

3. Characters- More than 140 people watched the video in the first four hours, but few commented. Don't know if that's good or bad, but the reviews are mixed on the characters. It appears to me that more people dislike them than like them, but the problem may also be there is just too much use of the characters. (BTW- those are safety glasses, not sunglasses. And my dog ate them so they're gone now. And who said that was a wig?)

4- Overall length- This one is the biggest problem so I list it twice. The problem is I don't want to lose the multi segment format, and that doesn't lend itself to a short show. I could try breaking it up into weekly episodes, but that's going to change the entire feel for the show. I'll experiment with some ways to shorten the segments, perhaps making more use of photos and voiceovers, That will also make the steps of both the project segment and the skill segment more clear and fast moving.

I'll rework it and post it again as soon as I get a few of the kinks worked out.


----------



## saddletramp

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


Holy Waaa…. Over all I liked it but then, my mother was a Yooper.

Now for the hard part. Shorten, shorten, shorten.

1) Either lose Dr. Mullet or give him a very short verbal shop tip at the end.

2) Do the Norm thing, break the main project into two parts. i.e., Stop for the night halfway through and then come back the next morning.

3) Insert "Stumpy's Evening Advise" between the two segments (it was the funniest part of the show).

4) If the project is too long to do in one short podcast, break it up into two consecutive episodes.

5) Either soften up the accents or over exaggerate them.

6) You are already aware of the technical lighting, sound and camera problems.

I give you a lot of credit Stumpy, overall it was a hoot! ;^))))


----------



## Manitario

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


Stumpy; tremendous amount of effort you must have put into producing the show. I was a huge fan of the Red Green show and your video reminded me of it. 
I had a bit of trouble following the show; I can watch a show for its humor and parody (like the Red Green show) or for its information/projects, but to mix both together is a bit confusing; like if in the middle of a RG show Red demonstrated how to rebuild a carburator, you wouldn't know whether to take it seriously, and if you did but were just watching the show for the humor you'd end up being bored. 
That said, I was still impressed by the amount of effort you put into this, and will definitely check out the next episode. I may start calling myself Dr. Mullet at work….


----------



## BreakingBoardom

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


So, I was able to watch it last night but didn't have time to comment until this morning. I agree with most of the stuff that's been said. I did like the evening advice the best and when you use better lighting, I think it'll be even better. I like Saddletramp's idea of using it in between the project that has been split into two parts. I do also think once you speed things along the overall time will make it more manageable. I liked Dr. Mullet for the most part but kept wanting him to try to sound even smarter than he supposedly was by misusing big words or using made up big words. Also, I actually enjoyed the laugh track. It seemed pretty well used but towards the end it seemed to be coming in a heavier dose.

Another thing that may make things move faster and help you to get through the project without having to show every little detail is to show the finished project at the beginning like Steve does or like Norm did. Norm actually built one of whatever he was doing and used it for reference but Steve just films a segment when he's done and puts it in the beginning. I think will help people visualize what you're trying to do better if they've already seen what the goal is.

The hard part is over. Just getting something out there and preparing for the barrage of comments. It'll only get easier. If you look where any show started and then look at it down the road, the shows always begin to flow more smoothly and just get better. I think this will happen with yours. Just keep putting them out and we'll keep watching and help you improve any way we can.


----------



## Gregn

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


Well Stumpy, after talking about producing a video series you've finally did it. Yes I watched the whole video through its entirety. So hit your applause button and pat yourself on the back. Realizing first runs never seem to work out, they are none the less great educators to learn from and improve upon. So here's my review of your video.

1. Video Clarity and Lighting:
Focusing needs to be more defined for clarity. Are you using automatic focusing while shooting video? If you are you might want to try manual focusing instead. Sometimes automatic focusing doesn't keep up as well with movement. Adding more back lighting will also help focusing as well as picture clarity.
Another suggestion is using a remote control for zooming in and out would help a lot. Don't know if you have that capability or not.
2. Laugh track and applause seems a bit excessive. Your jokes and character produce laughs where it counts the viewer.
3. Time was fine for me then again I'm one who watches the computer more than the TV. For the average viewer 10 to 12 minuets is about all they want.
4.Content was entertaining and instructional. 
5. Overall thoughts about the show was I like the characters and props used to produce the video. I like the Mckenzie spin off. I caught myself laughing out loud throughout the video. Can't wait to see more of your videos. Good job in my opinion.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


Wow, a few GOOD reviews! I must be growing on some people? (My grandmother has something growing on het foot, but I don't think that's a discussion for this blog…)


----------



## mafe

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


Stumpy I love your writing if that counts.
Don't let your self fall for a few grumpy farts like me, as I wrote you are doing a great job there.
Try to follow the advice and even the blind might see.
Just a nice thought from a buddy, I will be back when you make the new version,
Mads


----------



## Dusty56

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


Red Green without the duct tape and suspenders….and entertainment skills.
The parts that I didn't sleep through were few and far between. 
Seems like just as it got interesting , somebody switched the channel. 
I think your project alone would have been excellent without all of the "comedy" , and I don't need a laugh track to make me laugh. Something is either funny or isn't funny , period.
I'd enjoy seeing the project being made without all of the "extras" involved.
Also , Dr.Dufus isn't helping your cause at all.
Although I enjoy Yooperisms , I'd much rather hear your natural voice speaking intelligently to us.
I do give you a boatload of credit for making the video in the first place , but I wouldn't watch a second video.
JMHO : )


----------



## jeepturner

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


I watched the whole thing, couldn't comment because I ran out of time. 
I enjoyed parts, the parts that weren't enjoyable dragged on. 
The part I enjoyed the most was the advice at the end. I like the concept of the show.
My suggestion would be to have the host speak in a natural voice. I am hoping that isn't your natural voice.(If it is I will apologize now to avoid any hurt feelings, sorry) 
Thanks for the effort and thanks for sharing. We will watch the next one, and see how much you can improve.


----------



## roundguy

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


I enjoyed it.

I echo the lighting comments. I couldn't see what you were doing sometimes. The soundtrack needs work, technically. I was listening with headphones and it would be tinny, then sound fine, vary in volume, etc. That may be due to the compression, or low sample rate.

I would like to have seen a drawing on what you were intending to build for us (sketchup!). When you were measuring and marking on the wood, I had no idea where you were headed.

Overall, I think it was a lot of work, and a good first stab. Keep at it!


----------



## greg48

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


I enjoyed your show Stumpy, but it does need shortening (not lard). If you can't shorten it, then you may wish to replace Dr. Knowitall with someone with nicer legs. I wonder if Vanna would like to do something more challenging than turning letters.


----------



## PutnamEco

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


I can't comment on the vid as I can't see it. You need to offer it in other formats, (Ogg would be nice). Not everyone has Flash or can install it on their computers/phones/ video players.

Not everyone will sign up for any of the ID schemes you need to post to your blog either. Mostly we just IGNORE stuff like this, but since you asked.


----------



## PutnamEco

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old thread*
> 
> For current videos, visit (Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> THANKS!


Sorry for the double post, can't delete.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*

The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com

The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!

We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.

Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….

(This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


----------



## Hoakie

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


I say go for #3 to keep your original idea alive but more palatable for the masses, for me this means toning the accents way down, but not out.

Another suggestion is that if you are going to have a show with humor, make sure the segments you demonstrate working with tools are not. I feel this is especially true when it comes to working safely. This is important because, unlike Red Green or Tim the Tool man, you are trying impart actual knowledge and skill. Those two are so over the top nobody in their right mind can take their "advice" seriously…..but that is what you want.

Keep up the good work and look forward the changes.


----------



## lew

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


OK, devils advocate here.

Do we really need another woodworking "show"- humorous or otherwise? When I want to know how to accomplish something, I don't want fluff. There are countless 2 to 3 minute videos out there that can give me what I need without having to endure useless filler. If I want mind numbing entertainment, I'll turn on the evening news.

Lew


----------



## Brett1972

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


Stumps, my vote is for #3.

I would have watched the show the way is was originally. We're rootin' for ya!


----------



## Hoakie

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


@ Lew, by that logic, do we need new tool models? car models? music groups/genres, etc.? God knows there are plenty to choose from already. All because his show might not work for you, it does not mean that someone else might not appreciate and benefit from his efforts. Regardless of whether you think his show is good, bad, or are indifferent, I think he should be given a lot of credit for understanding that there are a lot of copy-cat shows out there and trying to take his show in a different direction. Even if it means experimenting and failing a few times.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


*Hoakie & Brett*- Thanks for the votes- I'll put two down for #3.

*Lew*- No, we don't need another woodworking show. But I don't need to change my underwear every day either. The point is, some people may like a little different oder from time to time.

I know of no regular podcast which is totally didicated to the workshop (just jigs, tools and shop layouts, etc.) I know of a magazine like that, and when they published it they never thought "do we really need another magazine out there?"

Frankly, on a Saturday I like to kick back and watch a woodworking show, even if it's not a project I would do. I find it entertaining because I enjoy woodworking. I don't need it, but I like it. If this show doesn't stand out as different, it will die off and nobody will be hurt by it. (Don't get me wrong, I DID appreciate your comment, I just see the issue differently.)


----------



## lew

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


Wow! Shoot the devil's advocate!

Your words- *"BE HONEST. It will do me no good to spend so much time and money on a show nobody will watch"*

I've watched every "Norm", just about every Scott Phillips, most of the Roy Underhill shows, The Router Workshop, the Woodsmith shows (Tommy Mac isn't carried here, yet). I know most of the Red Green shows by heart. I, too, enjoy watching, learning and being entertained.

I think *Hoaki's* second paragraph pretty much sums up what you have to do.

I guess I just take a more pragmatic point of view.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


*Lew*- If you can share your point of view, why can't I share my point of view about your point of view too? I don't get it, but that's nothing new…

I even said "I DID appreciate your comment, I just see the issue differently." So in my view, who's shooting who? Nobody, I swear it's true.

We're all adults here, especially us two, and I have no problem at all with anybody's point of view. But some would say my point of view is a bunch of poo… What do you think is true, Lew?...


----------



## Billinmich

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


I'll vote for#3 .woodworking and a little humor but i would tone down the accent.i'll watch


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


3


----------



## MOJOE

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


No. 3…..and go easy on the accent!


----------



## Stevinmarin

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


Again, shooting a woodworking video is hard. It takes twice as long (usually longer) to build something and set up a camera for each procedure, than just building. So I say, the more woodworking videos, the better. The joy of the internet (and LumberJocks) is that we are all free to create and post. I watch ALL the videos on LJ, because someone took the effort to make them.

Stumpy, my advice is to avoid too much "market research". Just do what feels right to you and put it out there. Go for it. Listen to video comments, but use your best judgement. It takes a while to find your voice and an audience.

It took me a long time to understand that there needs to be a balance. (One I'm always trying to find.) Simply put, people want content: something they can use without too much distraction.

Oh, the other amazing thing I discovered that speeds up videos enormously is that you rarely have to show actual woodworking! Most people can pretty much fill in the blanks on how to cut a board.

So please keep at it! I want to see more.


----------



## nailbanger2

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


No. 3 and ditto on safety tips.


----------



## clieb91

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


Stumpy, I'll vote for 3 as well. Look forward to the next episode.

CtL


----------



## Gregn

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


I'm of the #1 version, It ranks up there with Stevinmarin's which keeps me lookin for more. I love steve's videos and am sure I will feel the same with your videos.


----------



## Rob_n_Wood

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


Stumpy lets go with door #3 and see how it's working 
Let the camera roll

Rob


----------



## saddletramp

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


#3 Stumpy, particularly if you follow all my previous advice. ;^))))


----------



## rrdesigns

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


#3, only because I know you are trying to be a little different, but #2 works as well if the presentation is well planned and delivered, the presenter accomplished and proficient and the material informative and worth watching. The podcast needs to be a lot shorter. I would recommend within the 5 to 10 minute range. It would be better to have many shorts than one long. They can be linked as to subject, but not drawn out just to fill up a hypothetical time slot. One concern here, you may be trying to put the cart before the horse. Take a look at http://www.renaissancewoodworker.com/ as an example. He started with a personal video blog sharing his projects, and his offering has grown steadily into a marketable and desired service. Why? Because he is knowledgeable and experienced in his woodworking skills, and he has an easy and comfortable manner through which he clearly explains the thought processes and physical steps involved in accomplishing his goals.


----------



## sras

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


#3 - but the definition of #3 is really broad. Here is my interpretation.

Keep your unique style and project focus.

Blend in as much humor as you wish (let ongoing feedback help you figure that out).

Break the presentation into smaller parts (for me that is around 5 minutes)

Offer the sidebar pieces as separate elements.

When you have a new episode ready, I would think it would have a set of videos to watch. How many? Don't know that it matters that much. Maybe some episodes would have 2 or 3 while others may have 5 or more.


----------



## Manitario

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


#1


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


*rrdesigns*- Not sure what you mean by my trying to "put the cart before the horse"? Am I to believe you doubt that I have the skills to do this blog? Is this about the "scary cut" in the pilot?

And this Renaissancewoodworker guy isn't still a problem for you? I ask, what does he even know about the Renaissance?

I assure you that I am not about to produce fine woodworking classes, at least not until I buy a new hammer (I sure go through a lot of nails making those cutting boards!). But I do know how to design and build jigs, tool racks and benches, and less than 40% of them explode in my face. I've already learned to stitch up my own hand, extract a router bit from my leg, put out a lathe fire, clean shop cat parts out of the radial arm saw motor, and I can even sharpen a chisel without poking it in my eye on a good day…

I think the best thing to do is watch it, and if I don't drool on my table saw or use my foot for a push stick, you may be able to get a good idea or two- even if that means you have to carefully do the opposite of everything I demonstrate. Remember, the life you save may just be your own!

(Of course, the above rant was all in good fun, *I do respect your opinion*, and your safety warnings.)


----------



## jeepturner

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


Put me down for the number three…..
I like that it isn't another wood show, but the idea that it's a wood worker's shop show. I don't need to see your table saw technique, but would love to see how some one else makes jigs and work arounds in the shop. Maybe for the next episode you can make a sled for cross cutting….........


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


*Jeep*- Actually, I have a whole sled system for the table saw that combines several table saw jigs into one. It's coming in a future episode. So is a shop made sharpening machine, an adjustable hand tool rack, a clamp rack that fits 50 bar clamps into a 2 foot wide space, a drill press multi-table, a homemade bandsaw, and five different ways to keep chickens from laying eggs in your table saw. Stay tuned…


----------



## Pop

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


Number 3

Just remember that the Edsel was one of the most market researched products ever brought to market. On the other hand Disney films are super market researched and their track record is almost 100%. These little tid-bits come from the psychology side of my graphic design school.

Bill G.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


*POP*- Who was Edsel? Hansel and Gretel's cousin?

I drive a '48 Tucker sedan, so don't tell me research doesn't always create a viable product!

(I sure hope people understand that joke, or else I'm gonna look like an idiot…)


----------



## Pop

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


Hansel's 3rd removed. I don't think Henry liked Edsel. That's why he named the car for him. By golly that 48 Tucker was a fine machine. One headlight and all.

Pop


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


1


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


#3


----------



## SalvageCraft

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


I didn't read anyone else's comments, but I say you obviously have a lot of ideas and inspirations of your own and the motivation to work hard at realizing them. Don't water it down or try to set your format in stone just yet. Just keep making episodes that please you. 
One pilot episode isn't enough for anyone to give you well rounded feedback. We need to see at least two or three before we even have an idea of what you're really trying to do.


----------



## rance

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


Between a 2 and a 3. I don't want to see more than 5% of dumb jokes. The accent is ok though. And keep the guy with the fro at bay most of the time. And bring on another(shorter) episode.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


Yeah, make it funny or don't even try.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


So far we have: 
15 for #3
3 for #1
1 for between #2 & #3

Surprised there aren't more votes for #4…


----------



## TheDane

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


Stumpy-If I have to choose, *#3* would be my pick.

I did watch the pilot end-to-end. For me, production values (lighting, video quality, sound, etc.) are critical … but I think you are already working on that.

I thought the Yooper humor was pretty good, but then I always enjoyed 'Escanaba in Da Moonlight' too!

-Gerry


----------



## steviep

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


3


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


And/or Pick a challenge to Charles Niel? I appreciate your efforts. Appears you have a support group. Hope whatever you choose you will be proud of doing it. My woodworking style choice is studio furniture. I am also a "Norm" guy from day one. Charles builds antiques daily, and although not his favorite will build a more contemporary piece.

Steve Martin was a whack job when he started his off the wall humor and paved the way for off the wall humor. Red Green has grown on me.

Guess the important thing is keeping what we do interesting and alive?

After all we have to compete w/ video games and ipods? So go get them. Keep your standards high.


----------



## sufficientwood

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


Seems like #3 would be the most balanced choice overall.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


#3 for me ,Stump!.......................Jim


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com

The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!

We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.

Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….


----------



## TheDane

StumpyNubs said:


> *Remember that dumb Stumpy Nubs Show? It's back...*
> 
> The official first episode is going to be posted her on LJ's this weekend. For a sneak previes, visit Stumpynubs.com
> 
> The whole concept had been evened out a bit. I worked on my midwestern accent  So if you hated the first one, you will be happy to know that all the stuff you said you hated is now GONE!
> 
> We are doing 12 full length episodes a season, but since most people prefer a shorter video, we are breaking those episodes up into four parts of about 10 minutes each. One part will be released every 5-8 days.
> 
> Part one of episode one has a unique workbench build, and the beginning of the Charles Neil/Stumpy Nubs challange. Let me know what you think….
> 
> (This old thread is just being recycled for this "sneak preview". A new one will be posted in the Video Blog forum this weekend.


Accent? What accent?

-Gerry


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I have stuff to say! I'm reviving this old blog...*

I don't consider myself a talker. I hate chatting, despise the telephone and am slow to answer emails which can sometimes frustrate people who try to ask me woodworking questions. But, the fact is, I do have a lot to say, especially when it comes to woodworking. And it simply can't all be fit into the show I produce. So I need a place to write, to share the countless tips and tricks I pick up all over the place, to talk about the new ideas we're working on in the shop that may never make it into an episode.

I have three blogs on Lumber Jocks. The original was all about starting a woodworking business, and I got so busy starting the business that I never had time to blog about it! I thought about restarting it, but I think the interest has waned among the readers. I suppose a year off can do that…

The second blog is actually just a thread for our woodworking show, and so it shares it's name (Blue Collar Woodworking). I don't want to clutter it up with other content and risk making it difficult for those who simply want to watch and not read..

But then I saw this little blog I started some time ago back when the podcast was simply called "The Stumpy Nubs Show". I abandoned it when we settled on "Blue Collar Woodworking" instead, and so it sits here all lonely and empty on the LumberJocks server. It's time to resurrect it!

*This blog will be a "whenever I feel like it" kind of thing, and entries will be short and sweet. It's not going to be me rambling on about my day or talking about stuff nobody cares about. It will be a place for me to share woodworking tips and tricks, ideas in progress and stuff that simply can't be fit into the internet show. I hope you all add me to your buddies list, or whatever you want to do so you are notified whenever a new edition is posted. And I hope you read them, I think they may be worth your time!*


----------



## Ken90712

StumpyNubs said:


> *I have stuff to say! I'm reviving this old blog...*
> 
> I don't consider myself a talker. I hate chatting, despise the telephone and am slow to answer emails which can sometimes frustrate people who try to ask me woodworking questions. But, the fact is, I do have a lot to say, especially when it comes to woodworking. And it simply can't all be fit into the show I produce. So I need a place to write, to share the countless tips and tricks I pick up all over the place, to talk about the new ideas we're working on in the shop that may never make it into an episode.
> 
> I have three blogs on Lumber Jocks. The original was all about starting a woodworking business, and I got so busy starting the business that I never had time to blog about it! I thought about restarting it, but I think the interest has waned among the readers. I suppose a year off can do that…
> 
> The second blog is actually just a thread for our woodworking show, and so it shares it's name (Blue Collar Woodworking). I don't want to clutter it up with other content and risk making it difficult for those who simply want to watch and not read..
> 
> But then I saw this little blog I started some time ago back when the podcast was simply called "The Stumpy Nubs Show". I abandoned it when we settled on "Blue Collar Woodworking" instead, and so it sits here all lonely and empty on the LumberJocks server. It's time to resurrect it!
> 
> *This blog will be a "whenever I feel like it" kind of thing, and entries will be short and sweet. It's not going to be me rambling on about my day or talking about stuff nobody cares about. It will be a place for me to share woodworking tips and tricks, ideas in progress and stuff that simply can't be fit into the internet show. I hope you all add me to your buddies list, or whatever you want to do so you are notified whenever a new edition is posted. And I hope you read them, I think they may be worth your time!*


I'm in, I have been following your post's for a while. Been on my the buddy list as well.

Look fwd to it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *I have stuff to say! I'm reviving this old blog...*
> 
> I don't consider myself a talker. I hate chatting, despise the telephone and am slow to answer emails which can sometimes frustrate people who try to ask me woodworking questions. But, the fact is, I do have a lot to say, especially when it comes to woodworking. And it simply can't all be fit into the show I produce. So I need a place to write, to share the countless tips and tricks I pick up all over the place, to talk about the new ideas we're working on in the shop that may never make it into an episode.
> 
> I have three blogs on Lumber Jocks. The original was all about starting a woodworking business, and I got so busy starting the business that I never had time to blog about it! I thought about restarting it, but I think the interest has waned among the readers. I suppose a year off can do that…
> 
> The second blog is actually just a thread for our woodworking show, and so it shares it's name (Blue Collar Woodworking). I don't want to clutter it up with other content and risk making it difficult for those who simply want to watch and not read..
> 
> But then I saw this little blog I started some time ago back when the podcast was simply called "The Stumpy Nubs Show". I abandoned it when we settled on "Blue Collar Woodworking" instead, and so it sits here all lonely and empty on the LumberJocks server. It's time to resurrect it!
> 
> *This blog will be a "whenever I feel like it" kind of thing, and entries will be short and sweet. It's not going to be me rambling on about my day or talking about stuff nobody cares about. It will be a place for me to share woodworking tips and tricks, ideas in progress and stuff that simply can't be fit into the internet show. I hope you all add me to your buddies list, or whatever you want to do so you are notified whenever a new edition is posted. And I hope you read them, I think they may be worth your time!*


me 2


----------



## GMman

StumpyNubs said:


> *I have stuff to say! I'm reviving this old blog...*
> 
> I don't consider myself a talker. I hate chatting, despise the telephone and am slow to answer emails which can sometimes frustrate people who try to ask me woodworking questions. But, the fact is, I do have a lot to say, especially when it comes to woodworking. And it simply can't all be fit into the show I produce. So I need a place to write, to share the countless tips and tricks I pick up all over the place, to talk about the new ideas we're working on in the shop that may never make it into an episode.
> 
> I have three blogs on Lumber Jocks. The original was all about starting a woodworking business, and I got so busy starting the business that I never had time to blog about it! I thought about restarting it, but I think the interest has waned among the readers. I suppose a year off can do that…
> 
> The second blog is actually just a thread for our woodworking show, and so it shares it's name (Blue Collar Woodworking). I don't want to clutter it up with other content and risk making it difficult for those who simply want to watch and not read..
> 
> But then I saw this little blog I started some time ago back when the podcast was simply called "The Stumpy Nubs Show". I abandoned it when we settled on "Blue Collar Woodworking" instead, and so it sits here all lonely and empty on the LumberJocks server. It's time to resurrect it!
> 
> *This blog will be a "whenever I feel like it" kind of thing, and entries will be short and sweet. It's not going to be me rambling on about my day or talking about stuff nobody cares about. It will be a place for me to share woodworking tips and tricks, ideas in progress and stuff that simply can't be fit into the internet show. I hope you all add me to your buddies list, or whatever you want to do so you are notified whenever a new edition is posted. And I hope you read them, I think they may be worth your time!*


*I'm in, I have been following your post's for a while. Been on my the buddy list as well.*

Me 3


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *I have stuff to say! I'm reviving this old blog...*
> 
> I don't consider myself a talker. I hate chatting, despise the telephone and am slow to answer emails which can sometimes frustrate people who try to ask me woodworking questions. But, the fact is, I do have a lot to say, especially when it comes to woodworking. And it simply can't all be fit into the show I produce. So I need a place to write, to share the countless tips and tricks I pick up all over the place, to talk about the new ideas we're working on in the shop that may never make it into an episode.
> 
> I have three blogs on Lumber Jocks. The original was all about starting a woodworking business, and I got so busy starting the business that I never had time to blog about it! I thought about restarting it, but I think the interest has waned among the readers. I suppose a year off can do that…
> 
> The second blog is actually just a thread for our woodworking show, and so it shares it's name (Blue Collar Woodworking). I don't want to clutter it up with other content and risk making it difficult for those who simply want to watch and not read..
> 
> But then I saw this little blog I started some time ago back when the podcast was simply called "The Stumpy Nubs Show". I abandoned it when we settled on "Blue Collar Woodworking" instead, and so it sits here all lonely and empty on the LumberJocks server. It's time to resurrect it!
> 
> *This blog will be a "whenever I feel like it" kind of thing, and entries will be short and sweet. It's not going to be me rambling on about my day or talking about stuff nobody cares about. It will be a place for me to share woodworking tips and tricks, ideas in progress and stuff that simply can't be fit into the internet show. I hope you all add me to your buddies list, or whatever you want to do so you are notified whenever a new edition is posted. And I hope you read them, I think they may be worth your time!*


Me 4


----------



## wooddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *I have stuff to say! I'm reviving this old blog...*
> 
> I don't consider myself a talker. I hate chatting, despise the telephone and am slow to answer emails which can sometimes frustrate people who try to ask me woodworking questions. But, the fact is, I do have a lot to say, especially when it comes to woodworking. And it simply can't all be fit into the show I produce. So I need a place to write, to share the countless tips and tricks I pick up all over the place, to talk about the new ideas we're working on in the shop that may never make it into an episode.
> 
> I have three blogs on Lumber Jocks. The original was all about starting a woodworking business, and I got so busy starting the business that I never had time to blog about it! I thought about restarting it, but I think the interest has waned among the readers. I suppose a year off can do that…
> 
> The second blog is actually just a thread for our woodworking show, and so it shares it's name (Blue Collar Woodworking). I don't want to clutter it up with other content and risk making it difficult for those who simply want to watch and not read..
> 
> But then I saw this little blog I started some time ago back when the podcast was simply called "The Stumpy Nubs Show". I abandoned it when we settled on "Blue Collar Woodworking" instead, and so it sits here all lonely and empty on the LumberJocks server. It's time to resurrect it!
> 
> *This blog will be a "whenever I feel like it" kind of thing, and entries will be short and sweet. It's not going to be me rambling on about my day or talking about stuff nobody cares about. It will be a place for me to share woodworking tips and tricks, ideas in progress and stuff that simply can't be fit into the internet show. I hope you all add me to your buddies list, or whatever you want to do so you are notified whenever a new edition is posted. And I hope you read them, I think they may be worth your time!*


Im in


----------



## craftsman on the lake

StumpyNubs said:


> *I have stuff to say! I'm reviving this old blog...*
> 
> I don't consider myself a talker. I hate chatting, despise the telephone and am slow to answer emails which can sometimes frustrate people who try to ask me woodworking questions. But, the fact is, I do have a lot to say, especially when it comes to woodworking. And it simply can't all be fit into the show I produce. So I need a place to write, to share the countless tips and tricks I pick up all over the place, to talk about the new ideas we're working on in the shop that may never make it into an episode.
> 
> I have three blogs on Lumber Jocks. The original was all about starting a woodworking business, and I got so busy starting the business that I never had time to blog about it! I thought about restarting it, but I think the interest has waned among the readers. I suppose a year off can do that…
> 
> The second blog is actually just a thread for our woodworking show, and so it shares it's name (Blue Collar Woodworking). I don't want to clutter it up with other content and risk making it difficult for those who simply want to watch and not read..
> 
> But then I saw this little blog I started some time ago back when the podcast was simply called "The Stumpy Nubs Show". I abandoned it when we settled on "Blue Collar Woodworking" instead, and so it sits here all lonely and empty on the LumberJocks server. It's time to resurrect it!
> 
> *This blog will be a "whenever I feel like it" kind of thing, and entries will be short and sweet. It's not going to be me rambling on about my day or talking about stuff nobody cares about. It will be a place for me to share woodworking tips and tricks, ideas in progress and stuff that simply can't be fit into the internet show. I hope you all add me to your buddies list, or whatever you want to do so you are notified whenever a new edition is posted. And I hope you read them, I think they may be worth your time!*


Yup.. i"m in.. look forward to your vids so….


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *I have stuff to say! I'm reviving this old blog...*
> 
> I don't consider myself a talker. I hate chatting, despise the telephone and am slow to answer emails which can sometimes frustrate people who try to ask me woodworking questions. But, the fact is, I do have a lot to say, especially when it comes to woodworking. And it simply can't all be fit into the show I produce. So I need a place to write, to share the countless tips and tricks I pick up all over the place, to talk about the new ideas we're working on in the shop that may never make it into an episode.
> 
> I have three blogs on Lumber Jocks. The original was all about starting a woodworking business, and I got so busy starting the business that I never had time to blog about it! I thought about restarting it, but I think the interest has waned among the readers. I suppose a year off can do that…
> 
> The second blog is actually just a thread for our woodworking show, and so it shares it's name (Blue Collar Woodworking). I don't want to clutter it up with other content and risk making it difficult for those who simply want to watch and not read..
> 
> But then I saw this little blog I started some time ago back when the podcast was simply called "The Stumpy Nubs Show". I abandoned it when we settled on "Blue Collar Woodworking" instead, and so it sits here all lonely and empty on the LumberJocks server. It's time to resurrect it!
> 
> *This blog will be a "whenever I feel like it" kind of thing, and entries will be short and sweet. It's not going to be me rambling on about my day or talking about stuff nobody cares about. It will be a place for me to share woodworking tips and tricks, ideas in progress and stuff that simply can't be fit into the internet show. I hope you all add me to your buddies list, or whatever you want to do so you are notified whenever a new edition is posted. And I hope you read them, I think they may be worth your time!*


me 7. I mighta lost count


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *I have stuff to say! I'm reviving this old blog...*
> 
> I don't consider myself a talker. I hate chatting, despise the telephone and am slow to answer emails which can sometimes frustrate people who try to ask me woodworking questions. But, the fact is, I do have a lot to say, especially when it comes to woodworking. And it simply can't all be fit into the show I produce. So I need a place to write, to share the countless tips and tricks I pick up all over the place, to talk about the new ideas we're working on in the shop that may never make it into an episode.
> 
> I have three blogs on Lumber Jocks. The original was all about starting a woodworking business, and I got so busy starting the business that I never had time to blog about it! I thought about restarting it, but I think the interest has waned among the readers. I suppose a year off can do that…
> 
> The second blog is actually just a thread for our woodworking show, and so it shares it's name (Blue Collar Woodworking). I don't want to clutter it up with other content and risk making it difficult for those who simply want to watch and not read..
> 
> But then I saw this little blog I started some time ago back when the podcast was simply called "The Stumpy Nubs Show". I abandoned it when we settled on "Blue Collar Woodworking" instead, and so it sits here all lonely and empty on the LumberJocks server. It's time to resurrect it!
> 
> *This blog will be a "whenever I feel like it" kind of thing, and entries will be short and sweet. It's not going to be me rambling on about my day or talking about stuff nobody cares about. It will be a place for me to share woodworking tips and tricks, ideas in progress and stuff that simply can't be fit into the internet show. I hope you all add me to your buddies list, or whatever you want to do so you are notified whenever a new edition is posted. And I hope you read them, I think they may be worth your time!*


Save me a seat…..


----------



## Randy_ATX

StumpyNubs said:


> *I have stuff to say! I'm reviving this old blog...*
> 
> I don't consider myself a talker. I hate chatting, despise the telephone and am slow to answer emails which can sometimes frustrate people who try to ask me woodworking questions. But, the fact is, I do have a lot to say, especially when it comes to woodworking. And it simply can't all be fit into the show I produce. So I need a place to write, to share the countless tips and tricks I pick up all over the place, to talk about the new ideas we're working on in the shop that may never make it into an episode.
> 
> I have three blogs on Lumber Jocks. The original was all about starting a woodworking business, and I got so busy starting the business that I never had time to blog about it! I thought about restarting it, but I think the interest has waned among the readers. I suppose a year off can do that…
> 
> The second blog is actually just a thread for our woodworking show, and so it shares it's name (Blue Collar Woodworking). I don't want to clutter it up with other content and risk making it difficult for those who simply want to watch and not read..
> 
> But then I saw this little blog I started some time ago back when the podcast was simply called "The Stumpy Nubs Show". I abandoned it when we settled on "Blue Collar Woodworking" instead, and so it sits here all lonely and empty on the LumberJocks server. It's time to resurrect it!
> 
> *This blog will be a "whenever I feel like it" kind of thing, and entries will be short and sweet. It's not going to be me rambling on about my day or talking about stuff nobody cares about. It will be a place for me to share woodworking tips and tricks, ideas in progress and stuff that simply can't be fit into the internet show. I hope you all add me to your buddies list, or whatever you want to do so you are notified whenever a new edition is posted. And I hope you read them, I think they may be worth your time!*


Let's do this.


----------



## SisQMark

StumpyNubs said:


> *I have stuff to say! I'm reviving this old blog...*
> 
> I don't consider myself a talker. I hate chatting, despise the telephone and am slow to answer emails which can sometimes frustrate people who try to ask me woodworking questions. But, the fact is, I do have a lot to say, especially when it comes to woodworking. And it simply can't all be fit into the show I produce. So I need a place to write, to share the countless tips and tricks I pick up all over the place, to talk about the new ideas we're working on in the shop that may never make it into an episode.
> 
> I have three blogs on Lumber Jocks. The original was all about starting a woodworking business, and I got so busy starting the business that I never had time to blog about it! I thought about restarting it, but I think the interest has waned among the readers. I suppose a year off can do that…
> 
> The second blog is actually just a thread for our woodworking show, and so it shares it's name (Blue Collar Woodworking). I don't want to clutter it up with other content and risk making it difficult for those who simply want to watch and not read..
> 
> But then I saw this little blog I started some time ago back when the podcast was simply called "The Stumpy Nubs Show". I abandoned it when we settled on "Blue Collar Woodworking" instead, and so it sits here all lonely and empty on the LumberJocks server. It's time to resurrect it!
> 
> *This blog will be a "whenever I feel like it" kind of thing, and entries will be short and sweet. It's not going to be me rambling on about my day or talking about stuff nobody cares about. It will be a place for me to share woodworking tips and tricks, ideas in progress and stuff that simply can't be fit into the internet show. I hope you all add me to your buddies list, or whatever you want to do so you are notified whenever a new edition is posted. And I hope you read them, I think they may be worth your time!*


Me 10, I'm here & following also!


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *I have stuff to say! I'm reviving this old blog...*
> 
> I don't consider myself a talker. I hate chatting, despise the telephone and am slow to answer emails which can sometimes frustrate people who try to ask me woodworking questions. But, the fact is, I do have a lot to say, especially when it comes to woodworking. And it simply can't all be fit into the show I produce. So I need a place to write, to share the countless tips and tricks I pick up all over the place, to talk about the new ideas we're working on in the shop that may never make it into an episode.
> 
> I have three blogs on Lumber Jocks. The original was all about starting a woodworking business, and I got so busy starting the business that I never had time to blog about it! I thought about restarting it, but I think the interest has waned among the readers. I suppose a year off can do that…
> 
> The second blog is actually just a thread for our woodworking show, and so it shares it's name (Blue Collar Woodworking). I don't want to clutter it up with other content and risk making it difficult for those who simply want to watch and not read..
> 
> But then I saw this little blog I started some time ago back when the podcast was simply called "The Stumpy Nubs Show". I abandoned it when we settled on "Blue Collar Woodworking" instead, and so it sits here all lonely and empty on the LumberJocks server. It's time to resurrect it!
> 
> *This blog will be a "whenever I feel like it" kind of thing, and entries will be short and sweet. It's not going to be me rambling on about my day or talking about stuff nobody cares about. It will be a place for me to share woodworking tips and tricks, ideas in progress and stuff that simply can't be fit into the internet show. I hope you all add me to your buddies list, or whatever you want to do so you are notified whenever a new edition is posted. And I hope you read them, I think they may be worth your time!*


I'll just shut up, stand in the back & listen!


----------



## MoshupTrail

StumpyNubs said:


> *I have stuff to say! I'm reviving this old blog...*
> 
> I don't consider myself a talker. I hate chatting, despise the telephone and am slow to answer emails which can sometimes frustrate people who try to ask me woodworking questions. But, the fact is, I do have a lot to say, especially when it comes to woodworking. And it simply can't all be fit into the show I produce. So I need a place to write, to share the countless tips and tricks I pick up all over the place, to talk about the new ideas we're working on in the shop that may never make it into an episode.
> 
> I have three blogs on Lumber Jocks. The original was all about starting a woodworking business, and I got so busy starting the business that I never had time to blog about it! I thought about restarting it, but I think the interest has waned among the readers. I suppose a year off can do that…
> 
> The second blog is actually just a thread for our woodworking show, and so it shares it's name (Blue Collar Woodworking). I don't want to clutter it up with other content and risk making it difficult for those who simply want to watch and not read..
> 
> But then I saw this little blog I started some time ago back when the podcast was simply called "The Stumpy Nubs Show". I abandoned it when we settled on "Blue Collar Woodworking" instead, and so it sits here all lonely and empty on the LumberJocks server. It's time to resurrect it!
> 
> *This blog will be a "whenever I feel like it" kind of thing, and entries will be short and sweet. It's not going to be me rambling on about my day or talking about stuff nobody cares about. It will be a place for me to share woodworking tips and tricks, ideas in progress and stuff that simply can't be fit into the internet show. I hope you all add me to your buddies list, or whatever you want to do so you are notified whenever a new edition is posted. And I hope you read them, I think they may be worth your time!*


I just love your stuff SN, but one thing bothers me. Where do you find all the time?
I've seen those Sketchup models you make, and it would seriously take me weeks to do one, never mind the project that follows.


----------



## GCotton78

StumpyNubs said:


> *I have stuff to say! I'm reviving this old blog...*
> 
> I don't consider myself a talker. I hate chatting, despise the telephone and am slow to answer emails which can sometimes frustrate people who try to ask me woodworking questions. But, the fact is, I do have a lot to say, especially when it comes to woodworking. And it simply can't all be fit into the show I produce. So I need a place to write, to share the countless tips and tricks I pick up all over the place, to talk about the new ideas we're working on in the shop that may never make it into an episode.
> 
> I have three blogs on Lumber Jocks. The original was all about starting a woodworking business, and I got so busy starting the business that I never had time to blog about it! I thought about restarting it, but I think the interest has waned among the readers. I suppose a year off can do that…
> 
> The second blog is actually just a thread for our woodworking show, and so it shares it's name (Blue Collar Woodworking). I don't want to clutter it up with other content and risk making it difficult for those who simply want to watch and not read..
> 
> But then I saw this little blog I started some time ago back when the podcast was simply called "The Stumpy Nubs Show". I abandoned it when we settled on "Blue Collar Woodworking" instead, and so it sits here all lonely and empty on the LumberJocks server. It's time to resurrect it!
> 
> *This blog will be a "whenever I feel like it" kind of thing, and entries will be short and sweet. It's not going to be me rambling on about my day or talking about stuff nobody cares about. It will be a place for me to share woodworking tips and tricks, ideas in progress and stuff that simply can't be fit into the internet show. I hope you all add me to your buddies list, or whatever you want to do so you are notified whenever a new edition is posted. And I hope you read them, I think they may be worth your time!*


Oh geez, more from THIS guy?!? (heh heh, just kidding. Preach on!)


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *I have stuff to say! I'm reviving this old blog...*
> 
> I don't consider myself a talker. I hate chatting, despise the telephone and am slow to answer emails which can sometimes frustrate people who try to ask me woodworking questions. But, the fact is, I do have a lot to say, especially when it comes to woodworking. And it simply can't all be fit into the show I produce. So I need a place to write, to share the countless tips and tricks I pick up all over the place, to talk about the new ideas we're working on in the shop that may never make it into an episode.
> 
> I have three blogs on Lumber Jocks. The original was all about starting a woodworking business, and I got so busy starting the business that I never had time to blog about it! I thought about restarting it, but I think the interest has waned among the readers. I suppose a year off can do that…
> 
> The second blog is actually just a thread for our woodworking show, and so it shares it's name (Blue Collar Woodworking). I don't want to clutter it up with other content and risk making it difficult for those who simply want to watch and not read..
> 
> But then I saw this little blog I started some time ago back when the podcast was simply called "The Stumpy Nubs Show". I abandoned it when we settled on "Blue Collar Woodworking" instead, and so it sits here all lonely and empty on the LumberJocks server. It's time to resurrect it!
> 
> *This blog will be a "whenever I feel like it" kind of thing, and entries will be short and sweet. It's not going to be me rambling on about my day or talking about stuff nobody cares about. It will be a place for me to share woodworking tips and tricks, ideas in progress and stuff that simply can't be fit into the internet show. I hope you all add me to your buddies list, or whatever you want to do so you are notified whenever a new edition is posted. And I hope you read them, I think they may be worth your time!*


Did the movie start yet? or is it still previews?

Pass the popcorn…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

StumpyNubs said:


> *I have stuff to say! I'm reviving this old blog...*
> 
> I don't consider myself a talker. I hate chatting, despise the telephone and am slow to answer emails which can sometimes frustrate people who try to ask me woodworking questions. But, the fact is, I do have a lot to say, especially when it comes to woodworking. And it simply can't all be fit into the show I produce. So I need a place to write, to share the countless tips and tricks I pick up all over the place, to talk about the new ideas we're working on in the shop that may never make it into an episode.
> 
> I have three blogs on Lumber Jocks. The original was all about starting a woodworking business, and I got so busy starting the business that I never had time to blog about it! I thought about restarting it, but I think the interest has waned among the readers. I suppose a year off can do that…
> 
> The second blog is actually just a thread for our woodworking show, and so it shares it's name (Blue Collar Woodworking). I don't want to clutter it up with other content and risk making it difficult for those who simply want to watch and not read..
> 
> But then I saw this little blog I started some time ago back when the podcast was simply called "The Stumpy Nubs Show". I abandoned it when we settled on "Blue Collar Woodworking" instead, and so it sits here all lonely and empty on the LumberJocks server. It's time to resurrect it!
> 
> *This blog will be a "whenever I feel like it" kind of thing, and entries will be short and sweet. It's not going to be me rambling on about my day or talking about stuff nobody cares about. It will be a place for me to share woodworking tips and tricks, ideas in progress and stuff that simply can't be fit into the internet show. I hope you all add me to your buddies list, or whatever you want to do so you are notified whenever a new edition is posted. And I hope you read them, I think they may be worth your time!*


I hate popcorn, but I'm here with coffee.


----------



## 559dustdesigns

StumpyNubs said:


> *I have stuff to say! I'm reviving this old blog...*
> 
> I don't consider myself a talker. I hate chatting, despise the telephone and am slow to answer emails which can sometimes frustrate people who try to ask me woodworking questions. But, the fact is, I do have a lot to say, especially when it comes to woodworking. And it simply can't all be fit into the show I produce. So I need a place to write, to share the countless tips and tricks I pick up all over the place, to talk about the new ideas we're working on in the shop that may never make it into an episode.
> 
> I have three blogs on Lumber Jocks. The original was all about starting a woodworking business, and I got so busy starting the business that I never had time to blog about it! I thought about restarting it, but I think the interest has waned among the readers. I suppose a year off can do that…
> 
> The second blog is actually just a thread for our woodworking show, and so it shares it's name (Blue Collar Woodworking). I don't want to clutter it up with other content and risk making it difficult for those who simply want to watch and not read..
> 
> But then I saw this little blog I started some time ago back when the podcast was simply called "The Stumpy Nubs Show". I abandoned it when we settled on "Blue Collar Woodworking" instead, and so it sits here all lonely and empty on the LumberJocks server. It's time to resurrect it!
> 
> *This blog will be a "whenever I feel like it" kind of thing, and entries will be short and sweet. It's not going to be me rambling on about my day or talking about stuff nobody cares about. It will be a place for me to share woodworking tips and tricks, ideas in progress and stuff that simply can't be fit into the internet show. I hope you all add me to your buddies list, or whatever you want to do so you are notified whenever a new edition is posted. And I hope you read them, I think they may be worth your time!*


Don't spill the popcorn, I'm in. I'm looking forward to the extra tips Nubs.


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *I have stuff to say! I'm reviving this old blog...*
> 
> I don't consider myself a talker. I hate chatting, despise the telephone and am slow to answer emails which can sometimes frustrate people who try to ask me woodworking questions. But, the fact is, I do have a lot to say, especially when it comes to woodworking. And it simply can't all be fit into the show I produce. So I need a place to write, to share the countless tips and tricks I pick up all over the place, to talk about the new ideas we're working on in the shop that may never make it into an episode.
> 
> I have three blogs on Lumber Jocks. The original was all about starting a woodworking business, and I got so busy starting the business that I never had time to blog about it! I thought about restarting it, but I think the interest has waned among the readers. I suppose a year off can do that…
> 
> The second blog is actually just a thread for our woodworking show, and so it shares it's name (Blue Collar Woodworking). I don't want to clutter it up with other content and risk making it difficult for those who simply want to watch and not read..
> 
> But then I saw this little blog I started some time ago back when the podcast was simply called "The Stumpy Nubs Show". I abandoned it when we settled on "Blue Collar Woodworking" instead, and so it sits here all lonely and empty on the LumberJocks server. It's time to resurrect it!
> 
> *This blog will be a "whenever I feel like it" kind of thing, and entries will be short and sweet. It's not going to be me rambling on about my day or talking about stuff nobody cares about. It will be a place for me to share woodworking tips and tricks, ideas in progress and stuff that simply can't be fit into the internet show. I hope you all add me to your buddies list, or whatever you want to do so you are notified whenever a new edition is posted. And I hope you read them, I think they may be worth your time!*


So you gonna say something or aren't you?

Of course I'm in, all my friends are here (at least they say they're 
friends …...)


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *I have stuff to say! I'm reviving this old blog...*
> 
> I don't consider myself a talker. I hate chatting, despise the telephone and am slow to answer emails which can sometimes frustrate people who try to ask me woodworking questions. But, the fact is, I do have a lot to say, especially when it comes to woodworking. And it simply can't all be fit into the show I produce. So I need a place to write, to share the countless tips and tricks I pick up all over the place, to talk about the new ideas we're working on in the shop that may never make it into an episode.
> 
> I have three blogs on Lumber Jocks. The original was all about starting a woodworking business, and I got so busy starting the business that I never had time to blog about it! I thought about restarting it, but I think the interest has waned among the readers. I suppose a year off can do that…
> 
> The second blog is actually just a thread for our woodworking show, and so it shares it's name (Blue Collar Woodworking). I don't want to clutter it up with other content and risk making it difficult for those who simply want to watch and not read..
> 
> But then I saw this little blog I started some time ago back when the podcast was simply called "The Stumpy Nubs Show". I abandoned it when we settled on "Blue Collar Woodworking" instead, and so it sits here all lonely and empty on the LumberJocks server. It's time to resurrect it!
> 
> *This blog will be a "whenever I feel like it" kind of thing, and entries will be short and sweet. It's not going to be me rambling on about my day or talking about stuff nobody cares about. It will be a place for me to share woodworking tips and tricks, ideas in progress and stuff that simply can't be fit into the internet show. I hope you all add me to your buddies list, or whatever you want to do so you are notified whenever a new edition is posted. And I hope you read them, I think they may be worth your time!*


DY,
With friends like us….....


----------



## JohnMeeley

StumpyNubs said:


> *I have stuff to say! I'm reviving this old blog...*
> 
> I don't consider myself a talker. I hate chatting, despise the telephone and am slow to answer emails which can sometimes frustrate people who try to ask me woodworking questions. But, the fact is, I do have a lot to say, especially when it comes to woodworking. And it simply can't all be fit into the show I produce. So I need a place to write, to share the countless tips and tricks I pick up all over the place, to talk about the new ideas we're working on in the shop that may never make it into an episode.
> 
> I have three blogs on Lumber Jocks. The original was all about starting a woodworking business, and I got so busy starting the business that I never had time to blog about it! I thought about restarting it, but I think the interest has waned among the readers. I suppose a year off can do that…
> 
> The second blog is actually just a thread for our woodworking show, and so it shares it's name (Blue Collar Woodworking). I don't want to clutter it up with other content and risk making it difficult for those who simply want to watch and not read..
> 
> But then I saw this little blog I started some time ago back when the podcast was simply called "The Stumpy Nubs Show". I abandoned it when we settled on "Blue Collar Woodworking" instead, and so it sits here all lonely and empty on the LumberJocks server. It's time to resurrect it!
> 
> *This blog will be a "whenever I feel like it" kind of thing, and entries will be short and sweet. It's not going to be me rambling on about my day or talking about stuff nobody cares about. It will be a place for me to share woodworking tips and tricks, ideas in progress and stuff that simply can't be fit into the internet show. I hope you all add me to your buddies list, or whatever you want to do so you are notified whenever a new edition is posted. And I hope you read them, I think they may be worth your time!*


I think he baited us. Still in.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *I have stuff to say! I'm reviving this old blog...*
> 
> I don't consider myself a talker. I hate chatting, despise the telephone and am slow to answer emails which can sometimes frustrate people who try to ask me woodworking questions. But, the fact is, I do have a lot to say, especially when it comes to woodworking. And it simply can't all be fit into the show I produce. So I need a place to write, to share the countless tips and tricks I pick up all over the place, to talk about the new ideas we're working on in the shop that may never make it into an episode.
> 
> I have three blogs on Lumber Jocks. The original was all about starting a woodworking business, and I got so busy starting the business that I never had time to blog about it! I thought about restarting it, but I think the interest has waned among the readers. I suppose a year off can do that…
> 
> The second blog is actually just a thread for our woodworking show, and so it shares it's name (Blue Collar Woodworking). I don't want to clutter it up with other content and risk making it difficult for those who simply want to watch and not read..
> 
> But then I saw this little blog I started some time ago back when the podcast was simply called "The Stumpy Nubs Show". I abandoned it when we settled on "Blue Collar Woodworking" instead, and so it sits here all lonely and empty on the LumberJocks server. It's time to resurrect it!
> 
> *This blog will be a "whenever I feel like it" kind of thing, and entries will be short and sweet. It's not going to be me rambling on about my day or talking about stuff nobody cares about. It will be a place for me to share woodworking tips and tricks, ideas in progress and stuff that simply can't be fit into the internet show. I hope you all add me to your buddies list, or whatever you want to do so you are notified whenever a new edition is posted. And I hope you read them, I think they may be worth your time!*


I didn't mean I was going to say a bunch of stuff in THIS entry! I am talking about a regular blog that I write every day or so. In fact, I already wrote the next entry. Click on the link that says (Part 5) on the top of this page.


----------



## JohnMeeley

StumpyNubs said:


> *I have stuff to say! I'm reviving this old blog...*
> 
> I don't consider myself a talker. I hate chatting, despise the telephone and am slow to answer emails which can sometimes frustrate people who try to ask me woodworking questions. But, the fact is, I do have a lot to say, especially when it comes to woodworking. And it simply can't all be fit into the show I produce. So I need a place to write, to share the countless tips and tricks I pick up all over the place, to talk about the new ideas we're working on in the shop that may never make it into an episode.
> 
> I have three blogs on Lumber Jocks. The original was all about starting a woodworking business, and I got so busy starting the business that I never had time to blog about it! I thought about restarting it, but I think the interest has waned among the readers. I suppose a year off can do that…
> 
> The second blog is actually just a thread for our woodworking show, and so it shares it's name (Blue Collar Woodworking). I don't want to clutter it up with other content and risk making it difficult for those who simply want to watch and not read..
> 
> But then I saw this little blog I started some time ago back when the podcast was simply called "The Stumpy Nubs Show". I abandoned it when we settled on "Blue Collar Woodworking" instead, and so it sits here all lonely and empty on the LumberJocks server. It's time to resurrect it!
> 
> *This blog will be a "whenever I feel like it" kind of thing, and entries will be short and sweet. It's not going to be me rambling on about my day or talking about stuff nobody cares about. It will be a place for me to share woodworking tips and tricks, ideas in progress and stuff that simply can't be fit into the internet show. I hope you all add me to your buddies list, or whatever you want to do so you are notified whenever a new edition is posted. And I hope you read them, I think they may be worth your time!*


Thin skin, thick skull. Got it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *I have stuff to say! I'm reviving this old blog...*
> 
> I don't consider myself a talker. I hate chatting, despise the telephone and am slow to answer emails which can sometimes frustrate people who try to ask me woodworking questions. But, the fact is, I do have a lot to say, especially when it comes to woodworking. And it simply can't all be fit into the show I produce. So I need a place to write, to share the countless tips and tricks I pick up all over the place, to talk about the new ideas we're working on in the shop that may never make it into an episode.
> 
> I have three blogs on Lumber Jocks. The original was all about starting a woodworking business, and I got so busy starting the business that I never had time to blog about it! I thought about restarting it, but I think the interest has waned among the readers. I suppose a year off can do that…
> 
> The second blog is actually just a thread for our woodworking show, and so it shares it's name (Blue Collar Woodworking). I don't want to clutter it up with other content and risk making it difficult for those who simply want to watch and not read..
> 
> But then I saw this little blog I started some time ago back when the podcast was simply called "The Stumpy Nubs Show". I abandoned it when we settled on "Blue Collar Woodworking" instead, and so it sits here all lonely and empty on the LumberJocks server. It's time to resurrect it!
> 
> *This blog will be a "whenever I feel like it" kind of thing, and entries will be short and sweet. It's not going to be me rambling on about my day or talking about stuff nobody cares about. It will be a place for me to share woodworking tips and tricks, ideas in progress and stuff that simply can't be fit into the internet show. I hope you all add me to your buddies list, or whatever you want to do so you are notified whenever a new edition is posted. And I hope you read them, I think they may be worth your time!*


Maybe thick skull, but not thin skin.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I'm not the only moron around here... Introducing Joy, Kyle and Randy...*

A lot of people ask me who works in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. They see me talking to someone off camera on one of the shows, or they notice I say "we, here at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop" a lot, yet I'm the only one they ever see on camera. So, here's the lowdown on that:

It's much like the situation that Sam Maloof enjoyed, only without the skill and artistic genius. He hired a young man to help him around the shop. Soon he had far more people who wanted to be his "shop boy" than he had space for them to work in. So he started telling people they could work there if they would do it for free. He found that aspiring woodworkers were more eager to learn from him than they were to get a paycheck, and he never paid for his help again. So I put an ad in the local paper:

"Wanted: Someone to work for free. Must be willing to work sporadic hours, do whatever I tell you, and assume the risk of serious bodily injury simply for the right to tell your friends that you work in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop."

I don't know how it worked so well for Maloof, because it sure didn't work for me. Sure, I got a few responses, but some of them were too vulgar to mention. It took months to weed out the crazies and settle upon three "helpers" for the shop. They might not be much to look at, and the smell is sometimes overpowering, but they literally work for peanuts and they all signed one of those "I promise not to sue if I lose my thumbs" documents.

Joy is a 30 year old mother of three horrific children. She's always late, and always cheerful. I suppose that's why she's named "Joy". Some days I think she should be named "gets nothing useful accomplished", but I give her a break because I know she has to go home to those screaming parasites and I'm just glad she chooses to come back here when the more obvious choice is a glass of wine and a bottle of sleeping pills.

Randy is 18 years old, and he's slow. No, I don't just mean he takes half the day to sweep the shop, I mean he talks slowly, walks slowly and I am entirely convinced that his mother drank a great deal throughout her pregnancy. He has a massive head covered with curly black hair so thick that several tools have been lost forever in there. A matching mustache and one of those revolting tufts of hair beneath the lower lip complete the package. Don't get me wrong, he's a lot of fun to be around. He talks endlessly about stuff only an 18 year old would care about and listens to heavy metal music on a massive pair of headphones, making it impossible to get his attention without throwing a hunk of oak at the back of his head.

Kyle was the first person I hired, and I actually pay him. Well, truth be told, I don't really "pay" him in the strictest sense of the word. What I do is give him the bags of sawdust that I can't get the garbage man to take any more. For the life of me, I can't figure out what he does with all of it. But I stopped asking questions when I realized that he knew how to turn the table saw off and on, which is a real resume enhancement around here. Kyle manages the shop, keeps everyone as productive as one would expect from this lot, and applies all of the bandages.

By now you're drawing a mental picture of the world I live in, and it ain't pretty. It's a wonder that the show gets produced at all! But, the Stumpy Nubs Workshop is a labor of love and I don't know what I'd do without it. As for Joy, Randy and Kyle, I fall asleep every night and peacefully dream about what I would do without them…

(Ok… I admit, some of the details about the Stumpy Nubs Workshop are exaggerated for entertainment value. For example, my name is not really Stumpy Nubs!)

Don't forget to watch the latest episode of the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood! Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *I'm not the only moron around here... Introducing Joy, Kyle and Randy...*
> 
> A lot of people ask me who works in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. They see me talking to someone off camera on one of the shows, or they notice I say "we, here at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop" a lot, yet I'm the only one they ever see on camera. So, here's the lowdown on that:
> 
> It's much like the situation that Sam Maloof enjoyed, only without the skill and artistic genius. He hired a young man to help him around the shop. Soon he had far more people who wanted to be his "shop boy" than he had space for them to work in. So he started telling people they could work there if they would do it for free. He found that aspiring woodworkers were more eager to learn from him than they were to get a paycheck, and he never paid for his help again. So I put an ad in the local paper:
> 
> "Wanted: Someone to work for free. Must be willing to work sporadic hours, do whatever I tell you, and assume the risk of serious bodily injury simply for the right to tell your friends that you work in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop."
> 
> I don't know how it worked so well for Maloof, because it sure didn't work for me. Sure, I got a few responses, but some of them were too vulgar to mention. It took months to weed out the crazies and settle upon three "helpers" for the shop. They might not be much to look at, and the smell is sometimes overpowering, but they literally work for peanuts and they all signed one of those "I promise not to sue if I lose my thumbs" documents.
> 
> Joy is a 30 year old mother of three horrific children. She's always late, and always cheerful. I suppose that's why she's named "Joy". Some days I think she should be named "gets nothing useful accomplished", but I give her a break because I know she has to go home to those screaming parasites and I'm just glad she chooses to come back here when the more obvious choice is a glass of wine and a bottle of sleeping pills.
> 
> Randy is 18 years old, and he's slow. No, I don't just mean he takes half the day to sweep the shop, I mean he talks slowly, walks slowly and I am entirely convinced that his mother drank a great deal throughout her pregnancy. He has a massive head covered with curly black hair so thick that several tools have been lost forever in there. A matching mustache and one of those revolting tufts of hair beneath the lower lip complete the package. Don't get me wrong, he's a lot of fun to be around. He talks endlessly about stuff only an 18 year old would care about and listens to heavy metal music on a massive pair of headphones, making it impossible to get his attention without throwing a hunk of oak at the back of his head.
> 
> Kyle was the first person I hired, and I actually pay him. Well, truth be told, I don't really "pay" him in the strictest sense of the word. What I do is give him the bags of sawdust that I can't get the garbage man to take any more. For the life of me, I can't figure out what he does with all of it. But I stopped asking questions when I realized that he knew how to turn the table saw off and on, which is a real resume enhancement around here. Kyle manages the shop, keeps everyone as productive as one would expect from this lot, and applies all of the bandages.
> 
> By now you're drawing a mental picture of the world I live in, and it ain't pretty. It's a wonder that the show gets produced at all! But, the Stumpy Nubs Workshop is a labor of love and I don't know what I'd do without it. As for Joy, Randy and Kyle, I fall asleep every night and peacefully dream about what I would do without them…
> 
> (Ok… I admit, some of the details about the Stumpy Nubs Workshop are exaggerated for entertainment value. For example, my name is not really Stumpy Nubs!)
> 
> Don't forget to watch the latest episode of the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood! Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!


Thanks for the peak behind the scenes. It is fun to know the workings of the show.


----------



## Randy_ATX

StumpyNubs said:


> *I'm not the only moron around here... Introducing Joy, Kyle and Randy...*
> 
> A lot of people ask me who works in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. They see me talking to someone off camera on one of the shows, or they notice I say "we, here at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop" a lot, yet I'm the only one they ever see on camera. So, here's the lowdown on that:
> 
> It's much like the situation that Sam Maloof enjoyed, only without the skill and artistic genius. He hired a young man to help him around the shop. Soon he had far more people who wanted to be his "shop boy" than he had space for them to work in. So he started telling people they could work there if they would do it for free. He found that aspiring woodworkers were more eager to learn from him than they were to get a paycheck, and he never paid for his help again. So I put an ad in the local paper:
> 
> "Wanted: Someone to work for free. Must be willing to work sporadic hours, do whatever I tell you, and assume the risk of serious bodily injury simply for the right to tell your friends that you work in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop."
> 
> I don't know how it worked so well for Maloof, because it sure didn't work for me. Sure, I got a few responses, but some of them were too vulgar to mention. It took months to weed out the crazies and settle upon three "helpers" for the shop. They might not be much to look at, and the smell is sometimes overpowering, but they literally work for peanuts and they all signed one of those "I promise not to sue if I lose my thumbs" documents.
> 
> Joy is a 30 year old mother of three horrific children. She's always late, and always cheerful. I suppose that's why she's named "Joy". Some days I think she should be named "gets nothing useful accomplished", but I give her a break because I know she has to go home to those screaming parasites and I'm just glad she chooses to come back here when the more obvious choice is a glass of wine and a bottle of sleeping pills.
> 
> Randy is 18 years old, and he's slow. No, I don't just mean he takes half the day to sweep the shop, I mean he talks slowly, walks slowly and I am entirely convinced that his mother drank a great deal throughout her pregnancy. He has a massive head covered with curly black hair so thick that several tools have been lost forever in there. A matching mustache and one of those revolting tufts of hair beneath the lower lip complete the package. Don't get me wrong, he's a lot of fun to be around. He talks endlessly about stuff only an 18 year old would care about and listens to heavy metal music on a massive pair of headphones, making it impossible to get his attention without throwing a hunk of oak at the back of his head.
> 
> Kyle was the first person I hired, and I actually pay him. Well, truth be told, I don't really "pay" him in the strictest sense of the word. What I do is give him the bags of sawdust that I can't get the garbage man to take any more. For the life of me, I can't figure out what he does with all of it. But I stopped asking questions when I realized that he knew how to turn the table saw off and on, which is a real resume enhancement around here. Kyle manages the shop, keeps everyone as productive as one would expect from this lot, and applies all of the bandages.
> 
> By now you're drawing a mental picture of the world I live in, and it ain't pretty. It's a wonder that the show gets produced at all! But, the Stumpy Nubs Workshop is a labor of love and I don't know what I'd do without it. As for Joy, Randy and Kyle, I fall asleep every night and peacefully dream about what I would do without them…
> 
> (Ok… I admit, some of the details about the Stumpy Nubs Workshop are exaggerated for entertainment value. For example, my name is not really Stumpy Nubs!)
> 
> Don't forget to watch the latest episode of the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood! Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!


Love your wit and humor.


----------



## plantek

StumpyNubs said:


> *I'm not the only moron around here... Introducing Joy, Kyle and Randy...*
> 
> A lot of people ask me who works in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. They see me talking to someone off camera on one of the shows, or they notice I say "we, here at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop" a lot, yet I'm the only one they ever see on camera. So, here's the lowdown on that:
> 
> It's much like the situation that Sam Maloof enjoyed, only without the skill and artistic genius. He hired a young man to help him around the shop. Soon he had far more people who wanted to be his "shop boy" than he had space for them to work in. So he started telling people they could work there if they would do it for free. He found that aspiring woodworkers were more eager to learn from him than they were to get a paycheck, and he never paid for his help again. So I put an ad in the local paper:
> 
> "Wanted: Someone to work for free. Must be willing to work sporadic hours, do whatever I tell you, and assume the risk of serious bodily injury simply for the right to tell your friends that you work in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop."
> 
> I don't know how it worked so well for Maloof, because it sure didn't work for me. Sure, I got a few responses, but some of them were too vulgar to mention. It took months to weed out the crazies and settle upon three "helpers" for the shop. They might not be much to look at, and the smell is sometimes overpowering, but they literally work for peanuts and they all signed one of those "I promise not to sue if I lose my thumbs" documents.
> 
> Joy is a 30 year old mother of three horrific children. She's always late, and always cheerful. I suppose that's why she's named "Joy". Some days I think she should be named "gets nothing useful accomplished", but I give her a break because I know she has to go home to those screaming parasites and I'm just glad she chooses to come back here when the more obvious choice is a glass of wine and a bottle of sleeping pills.
> 
> Randy is 18 years old, and he's slow. No, I don't just mean he takes half the day to sweep the shop, I mean he talks slowly, walks slowly and I am entirely convinced that his mother drank a great deal throughout her pregnancy. He has a massive head covered with curly black hair so thick that several tools have been lost forever in there. A matching mustache and one of those revolting tufts of hair beneath the lower lip complete the package. Don't get me wrong, he's a lot of fun to be around. He talks endlessly about stuff only an 18 year old would care about and listens to heavy metal music on a massive pair of headphones, making it impossible to get his attention without throwing a hunk of oak at the back of his head.
> 
> Kyle was the first person I hired, and I actually pay him. Well, truth be told, I don't really "pay" him in the strictest sense of the word. What I do is give him the bags of sawdust that I can't get the garbage man to take any more. For the life of me, I can't figure out what he does with all of it. But I stopped asking questions when I realized that he knew how to turn the table saw off and on, which is a real resume enhancement around here. Kyle manages the shop, keeps everyone as productive as one would expect from this lot, and applies all of the bandages.
> 
> By now you're drawing a mental picture of the world I live in, and it ain't pretty. It's a wonder that the show gets produced at all! But, the Stumpy Nubs Workshop is a labor of love and I don't know what I'd do without it. As for Joy, Randy and Kyle, I fall asleep every night and peacefully dream about what I would do without them…
> 
> (Ok… I admit, some of the details about the Stumpy Nubs Workshop are exaggerated for entertainment value. For example, my name is not really Stumpy Nubs!)
> 
> Don't forget to watch the latest episode of the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood! Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!


Love it!
I would love to see there resumes.
It would also be fun to hear what they like best about working in the shop…
Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## donwilwol

StumpyNubs said:


> *I'm not the only moron around here... Introducing Joy, Kyle and Randy...*
> 
> A lot of people ask me who works in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. They see me talking to someone off camera on one of the shows, or they notice I say "we, here at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop" a lot, yet I'm the only one they ever see on camera. So, here's the lowdown on that:
> 
> It's much like the situation that Sam Maloof enjoyed, only without the skill and artistic genius. He hired a young man to help him around the shop. Soon he had far more people who wanted to be his "shop boy" than he had space for them to work in. So he started telling people they could work there if they would do it for free. He found that aspiring woodworkers were more eager to learn from him than they were to get a paycheck, and he never paid for his help again. So I put an ad in the local paper:
> 
> "Wanted: Someone to work for free. Must be willing to work sporadic hours, do whatever I tell you, and assume the risk of serious bodily injury simply for the right to tell your friends that you work in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop."
> 
> I don't know how it worked so well for Maloof, because it sure didn't work for me. Sure, I got a few responses, but some of them were too vulgar to mention. It took months to weed out the crazies and settle upon three "helpers" for the shop. They might not be much to look at, and the smell is sometimes overpowering, but they literally work for peanuts and they all signed one of those "I promise not to sue if I lose my thumbs" documents.
> 
> Joy is a 30 year old mother of three horrific children. She's always late, and always cheerful. I suppose that's why she's named "Joy". Some days I think she should be named "gets nothing useful accomplished", but I give her a break because I know she has to go home to those screaming parasites and I'm just glad she chooses to come back here when the more obvious choice is a glass of wine and a bottle of sleeping pills.
> 
> Randy is 18 years old, and he's slow. No, I don't just mean he takes half the day to sweep the shop, I mean he talks slowly, walks slowly and I am entirely convinced that his mother drank a great deal throughout her pregnancy. He has a massive head covered with curly black hair so thick that several tools have been lost forever in there. A matching mustache and one of those revolting tufts of hair beneath the lower lip complete the package. Don't get me wrong, he's a lot of fun to be around. He talks endlessly about stuff only an 18 year old would care about and listens to heavy metal music on a massive pair of headphones, making it impossible to get his attention without throwing a hunk of oak at the back of his head.
> 
> Kyle was the first person I hired, and I actually pay him. Well, truth be told, I don't really "pay" him in the strictest sense of the word. What I do is give him the bags of sawdust that I can't get the garbage man to take any more. For the life of me, I can't figure out what he does with all of it. But I stopped asking questions when I realized that he knew how to turn the table saw off and on, which is a real resume enhancement around here. Kyle manages the shop, keeps everyone as productive as one would expect from this lot, and applies all of the bandages.
> 
> By now you're drawing a mental picture of the world I live in, and it ain't pretty. It's a wonder that the show gets produced at all! But, the Stumpy Nubs Workshop is a labor of love and I don't know what I'd do without it. As for Joy, Randy and Kyle, I fall asleep every night and peacefully dream about what I would do without them…
> 
> (Ok… I admit, some of the details about the Stumpy Nubs Workshop are exaggerated for entertainment value. For example, my name is not really Stumpy Nubs!)
> 
> Don't forget to watch the latest episode of the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood! Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!


I'd like to hear Joy, Randy and Kyle's side of the story. I've always believed the best way to be successful is to hire people smarter than you. Are you successful Stumpy?


----------



## Ken90712

StumpyNubs said:


> *I'm not the only moron around here... Introducing Joy, Kyle and Randy...*
> 
> A lot of people ask me who works in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. They see me talking to someone off camera on one of the shows, or they notice I say "we, here at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop" a lot, yet I'm the only one they ever see on camera. So, here's the lowdown on that:
> 
> It's much like the situation that Sam Maloof enjoyed, only without the skill and artistic genius. He hired a young man to help him around the shop. Soon he had far more people who wanted to be his "shop boy" than he had space for them to work in. So he started telling people they could work there if they would do it for free. He found that aspiring woodworkers were more eager to learn from him than they were to get a paycheck, and he never paid for his help again. So I put an ad in the local paper:
> 
> "Wanted: Someone to work for free. Must be willing to work sporadic hours, do whatever I tell you, and assume the risk of serious bodily injury simply for the right to tell your friends that you work in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop."
> 
> I don't know how it worked so well for Maloof, because it sure didn't work for me. Sure, I got a few responses, but some of them were too vulgar to mention. It took months to weed out the crazies and settle upon three "helpers" for the shop. They might not be much to look at, and the smell is sometimes overpowering, but they literally work for peanuts and they all signed one of those "I promise not to sue if I lose my thumbs" documents.
> 
> Joy is a 30 year old mother of three horrific children. She's always late, and always cheerful. I suppose that's why she's named "Joy". Some days I think she should be named "gets nothing useful accomplished", but I give her a break because I know she has to go home to those screaming parasites and I'm just glad she chooses to come back here when the more obvious choice is a glass of wine and a bottle of sleeping pills.
> 
> Randy is 18 years old, and he's slow. No, I don't just mean he takes half the day to sweep the shop, I mean he talks slowly, walks slowly and I am entirely convinced that his mother drank a great deal throughout her pregnancy. He has a massive head covered with curly black hair so thick that several tools have been lost forever in there. A matching mustache and one of those revolting tufts of hair beneath the lower lip complete the package. Don't get me wrong, he's a lot of fun to be around. He talks endlessly about stuff only an 18 year old would care about and listens to heavy metal music on a massive pair of headphones, making it impossible to get his attention without throwing a hunk of oak at the back of his head.
> 
> Kyle was the first person I hired, and I actually pay him. Well, truth be told, I don't really "pay" him in the strictest sense of the word. What I do is give him the bags of sawdust that I can't get the garbage man to take any more. For the life of me, I can't figure out what he does with all of it. But I stopped asking questions when I realized that he knew how to turn the table saw off and on, which is a real resume enhancement around here. Kyle manages the shop, keeps everyone as productive as one would expect from this lot, and applies all of the bandages.
> 
> By now you're drawing a mental picture of the world I live in, and it ain't pretty. It's a wonder that the show gets produced at all! But, the Stumpy Nubs Workshop is a labor of love and I don't know what I'd do without it. As for Joy, Randy and Kyle, I fall asleep every night and peacefully dream about what I would do without them…
> 
> (Ok… I admit, some of the details about the Stumpy Nubs Workshop are exaggerated for entertainment value. For example, my name is not really Stumpy Nubs!)
> 
> Don't forget to watch the latest episode of the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood! Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!


ROTF_LMAO


----------



## Bluepine38

StumpyNubs said:


> *I'm not the only moron around here... Introducing Joy, Kyle and Randy...*
> 
> A lot of people ask me who works in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. They see me talking to someone off camera on one of the shows, or they notice I say "we, here at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop" a lot, yet I'm the only one they ever see on camera. So, here's the lowdown on that:
> 
> It's much like the situation that Sam Maloof enjoyed, only without the skill and artistic genius. He hired a young man to help him around the shop. Soon he had far more people who wanted to be his "shop boy" than he had space for them to work in. So he started telling people they could work there if they would do it for free. He found that aspiring woodworkers were more eager to learn from him than they were to get a paycheck, and he never paid for his help again. So I put an ad in the local paper:
> 
> "Wanted: Someone to work for free. Must be willing to work sporadic hours, do whatever I tell you, and assume the risk of serious bodily injury simply for the right to tell your friends that you work in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop."
> 
> I don't know how it worked so well for Maloof, because it sure didn't work for me. Sure, I got a few responses, but some of them were too vulgar to mention. It took months to weed out the crazies and settle upon three "helpers" for the shop. They might not be much to look at, and the smell is sometimes overpowering, but they literally work for peanuts and they all signed one of those "I promise not to sue if I lose my thumbs" documents.
> 
> Joy is a 30 year old mother of three horrific children. She's always late, and always cheerful. I suppose that's why she's named "Joy". Some days I think she should be named "gets nothing useful accomplished", but I give her a break because I know she has to go home to those screaming parasites and I'm just glad she chooses to come back here when the more obvious choice is a glass of wine and a bottle of sleeping pills.
> 
> Randy is 18 years old, and he's slow. No, I don't just mean he takes half the day to sweep the shop, I mean he talks slowly, walks slowly and I am entirely convinced that his mother drank a great deal throughout her pregnancy. He has a massive head covered with curly black hair so thick that several tools have been lost forever in there. A matching mustache and one of those revolting tufts of hair beneath the lower lip complete the package. Don't get me wrong, he's a lot of fun to be around. He talks endlessly about stuff only an 18 year old would care about and listens to heavy metal music on a massive pair of headphones, making it impossible to get his attention without throwing a hunk of oak at the back of his head.
> 
> Kyle was the first person I hired, and I actually pay him. Well, truth be told, I don't really "pay" him in the strictest sense of the word. What I do is give him the bags of sawdust that I can't get the garbage man to take any more. For the life of me, I can't figure out what he does with all of it. But I stopped asking questions when I realized that he knew how to turn the table saw off and on, which is a real resume enhancement around here. Kyle manages the shop, keeps everyone as productive as one would expect from this lot, and applies all of the bandages.
> 
> By now you're drawing a mental picture of the world I live in, and it ain't pretty. It's a wonder that the show gets produced at all! But, the Stumpy Nubs Workshop is a labor of love and I don't know what I'd do without it. As for Joy, Randy and Kyle, I fall asleep every night and peacefully dream about what I would do without them…
> 
> (Ok… I admit, some of the details about the Stumpy Nubs Workshop are exaggerated for entertainment value. For example, my name is not really Stumpy Nubs!)
> 
> Don't forget to watch the latest episode of the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood! Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!


Now I know why that retired contractor calls me when he needs someone with a strong back for a 
no-brainer task, although I do get to pick through his scrap pile occasionally, and he has hinted that he 
might sell me his backup unisaw for less than 4 figures. Thank you for the introduction to your motley
crew, can we request autographed pictures now?


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *I'm not the only moron around here... Introducing Joy, Kyle and Randy...*
> 
> A lot of people ask me who works in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. They see me talking to someone off camera on one of the shows, or they notice I say "we, here at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop" a lot, yet I'm the only one they ever see on camera. So, here's the lowdown on that:
> 
> It's much like the situation that Sam Maloof enjoyed, only without the skill and artistic genius. He hired a young man to help him around the shop. Soon he had far more people who wanted to be his "shop boy" than he had space for them to work in. So he started telling people they could work there if they would do it for free. He found that aspiring woodworkers were more eager to learn from him than they were to get a paycheck, and he never paid for his help again. So I put an ad in the local paper:
> 
> "Wanted: Someone to work for free. Must be willing to work sporadic hours, do whatever I tell you, and assume the risk of serious bodily injury simply for the right to tell your friends that you work in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop."
> 
> I don't know how it worked so well for Maloof, because it sure didn't work for me. Sure, I got a few responses, but some of them were too vulgar to mention. It took months to weed out the crazies and settle upon three "helpers" for the shop. They might not be much to look at, and the smell is sometimes overpowering, but they literally work for peanuts and they all signed one of those "I promise not to sue if I lose my thumbs" documents.
> 
> Joy is a 30 year old mother of three horrific children. She's always late, and always cheerful. I suppose that's why she's named "Joy". Some days I think she should be named "gets nothing useful accomplished", but I give her a break because I know she has to go home to those screaming parasites and I'm just glad she chooses to come back here when the more obvious choice is a glass of wine and a bottle of sleeping pills.
> 
> Randy is 18 years old, and he's slow. No, I don't just mean he takes half the day to sweep the shop, I mean he talks slowly, walks slowly and I am entirely convinced that his mother drank a great deal throughout her pregnancy. He has a massive head covered with curly black hair so thick that several tools have been lost forever in there. A matching mustache and one of those revolting tufts of hair beneath the lower lip complete the package. Don't get me wrong, he's a lot of fun to be around. He talks endlessly about stuff only an 18 year old would care about and listens to heavy metal music on a massive pair of headphones, making it impossible to get his attention without throwing a hunk of oak at the back of his head.
> 
> Kyle was the first person I hired, and I actually pay him. Well, truth be told, I don't really "pay" him in the strictest sense of the word. What I do is give him the bags of sawdust that I can't get the garbage man to take any more. For the life of me, I can't figure out what he does with all of it. But I stopped asking questions when I realized that he knew how to turn the table saw off and on, which is a real resume enhancement around here. Kyle manages the shop, keeps everyone as productive as one would expect from this lot, and applies all of the bandages.
> 
> By now you're drawing a mental picture of the world I live in, and it ain't pretty. It's a wonder that the show gets produced at all! But, the Stumpy Nubs Workshop is a labor of love and I don't know what I'd do without it. As for Joy, Randy and Kyle, I fall asleep every night and peacefully dream about what I would do without them…
> 
> (Ok… I admit, some of the details about the Stumpy Nubs Workshop are exaggerated for entertainment value. For example, my name is not really Stumpy Nubs!)
> 
> Don't forget to watch the latest episode of the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood! Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!


Hope you're well insured.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *I'm not the only moron around here... Introducing Joy, Kyle and Randy...*
> 
> A lot of people ask me who works in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. They see me talking to someone off camera on one of the shows, or they notice I say "we, here at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop" a lot, yet I'm the only one they ever see on camera. So, here's the lowdown on that:
> 
> It's much like the situation that Sam Maloof enjoyed, only without the skill and artistic genius. He hired a young man to help him around the shop. Soon he had far more people who wanted to be his "shop boy" than he had space for them to work in. So he started telling people they could work there if they would do it for free. He found that aspiring woodworkers were more eager to learn from him than they were to get a paycheck, and he never paid for his help again. So I put an ad in the local paper:
> 
> "Wanted: Someone to work for free. Must be willing to work sporadic hours, do whatever I tell you, and assume the risk of serious bodily injury simply for the right to tell your friends that you work in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop."
> 
> I don't know how it worked so well for Maloof, because it sure didn't work for me. Sure, I got a few responses, but some of them were too vulgar to mention. It took months to weed out the crazies and settle upon three "helpers" for the shop. They might not be much to look at, and the smell is sometimes overpowering, but they literally work for peanuts and they all signed one of those "I promise not to sue if I lose my thumbs" documents.
> 
> Joy is a 30 year old mother of three horrific children. She's always late, and always cheerful. I suppose that's why she's named "Joy". Some days I think she should be named "gets nothing useful accomplished", but I give her a break because I know she has to go home to those screaming parasites and I'm just glad she chooses to come back here when the more obvious choice is a glass of wine and a bottle of sleeping pills.
> 
> Randy is 18 years old, and he's slow. No, I don't just mean he takes half the day to sweep the shop, I mean he talks slowly, walks slowly and I am entirely convinced that his mother drank a great deal throughout her pregnancy. He has a massive head covered with curly black hair so thick that several tools have been lost forever in there. A matching mustache and one of those revolting tufts of hair beneath the lower lip complete the package. Don't get me wrong, he's a lot of fun to be around. He talks endlessly about stuff only an 18 year old would care about and listens to heavy metal music on a massive pair of headphones, making it impossible to get his attention without throwing a hunk of oak at the back of his head.
> 
> Kyle was the first person I hired, and I actually pay him. Well, truth be told, I don't really "pay" him in the strictest sense of the word. What I do is give him the bags of sawdust that I can't get the garbage man to take any more. For the life of me, I can't figure out what he does with all of it. But I stopped asking questions when I realized that he knew how to turn the table saw off and on, which is a real resume enhancement around here. Kyle manages the shop, keeps everyone as productive as one would expect from this lot, and applies all of the bandages.
> 
> By now you're drawing a mental picture of the world I live in, and it ain't pretty. It's a wonder that the show gets produced at all! But, the Stumpy Nubs Workshop is a labor of love and I don't know what I'd do without it. As for Joy, Randy and Kyle, I fall asleep every night and peacefully dream about what I would do without them…
> 
> (Ok… I admit, some of the details about the Stumpy Nubs Workshop are exaggerated for entertainment value. For example, my name is not really Stumpy Nubs!)
> 
> Don't forget to watch the latest episode of the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood! Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!


Saw your newest video. And I went back on some I've missed. Keep up the good work! ya got some good ideas!


----------



## JohnMeeley

StumpyNubs said:


> *I'm not the only moron around here... Introducing Joy, Kyle and Randy...*
> 
> A lot of people ask me who works in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. They see me talking to someone off camera on one of the shows, or they notice I say "we, here at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop" a lot, yet I'm the only one they ever see on camera. So, here's the lowdown on that:
> 
> It's much like the situation that Sam Maloof enjoyed, only without the skill and artistic genius. He hired a young man to help him around the shop. Soon he had far more people who wanted to be his "shop boy" than he had space for them to work in. So he started telling people they could work there if they would do it for free. He found that aspiring woodworkers were more eager to learn from him than they were to get a paycheck, and he never paid for his help again. So I put an ad in the local paper:
> 
> "Wanted: Someone to work for free. Must be willing to work sporadic hours, do whatever I tell you, and assume the risk of serious bodily injury simply for the right to tell your friends that you work in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop."
> 
> I don't know how it worked so well for Maloof, because it sure didn't work for me. Sure, I got a few responses, but some of them were too vulgar to mention. It took months to weed out the crazies and settle upon three "helpers" for the shop. They might not be much to look at, and the smell is sometimes overpowering, but they literally work for peanuts and they all signed one of those "I promise not to sue if I lose my thumbs" documents.
> 
> Joy is a 30 year old mother of three horrific children. She's always late, and always cheerful. I suppose that's why she's named "Joy". Some days I think she should be named "gets nothing useful accomplished", but I give her a break because I know she has to go home to those screaming parasites and I'm just glad she chooses to come back here when the more obvious choice is a glass of wine and a bottle of sleeping pills.
> 
> Randy is 18 years old, and he's slow. No, I don't just mean he takes half the day to sweep the shop, I mean he talks slowly, walks slowly and I am entirely convinced that his mother drank a great deal throughout her pregnancy. He has a massive head covered with curly black hair so thick that several tools have been lost forever in there. A matching mustache and one of those revolting tufts of hair beneath the lower lip complete the package. Don't get me wrong, he's a lot of fun to be around. He talks endlessly about stuff only an 18 year old would care about and listens to heavy metal music on a massive pair of headphones, making it impossible to get his attention without throwing a hunk of oak at the back of his head.
> 
> Kyle was the first person I hired, and I actually pay him. Well, truth be told, I don't really "pay" him in the strictest sense of the word. What I do is give him the bags of sawdust that I can't get the garbage man to take any more. For the life of me, I can't figure out what he does with all of it. But I stopped asking questions when I realized that he knew how to turn the table saw off and on, which is a real resume enhancement around here. Kyle manages the shop, keeps everyone as productive as one would expect from this lot, and applies all of the bandages.
> 
> By now you're drawing a mental picture of the world I live in, and it ain't pretty. It's a wonder that the show gets produced at all! But, the Stumpy Nubs Workshop is a labor of love and I don't know what I'd do without it. As for Joy, Randy and Kyle, I fall asleep every night and peacefully dream about what I would do without them…
> 
> (Ok… I admit, some of the details about the Stumpy Nubs Workshop are exaggerated for entertainment value. For example, my name is not really Stumpy Nubs!)
> 
> Don't forget to watch the latest episode of the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood! Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!


Sounds crowded to me.


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *I'm not the only moron around here... Introducing Joy, Kyle and Randy...*
> 
> A lot of people ask me who works in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. They see me talking to someone off camera on one of the shows, or they notice I say "we, here at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop" a lot, yet I'm the only one they ever see on camera. So, here's the lowdown on that:
> 
> It's much like the situation that Sam Maloof enjoyed, only without the skill and artistic genius. He hired a young man to help him around the shop. Soon he had far more people who wanted to be his "shop boy" than he had space for them to work in. So he started telling people they could work there if they would do it for free. He found that aspiring woodworkers were more eager to learn from him than they were to get a paycheck, and he never paid for his help again. So I put an ad in the local paper:
> 
> "Wanted: Someone to work for free. Must be willing to work sporadic hours, do whatever I tell you, and assume the risk of serious bodily injury simply for the right to tell your friends that you work in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop."
> 
> I don't know how it worked so well for Maloof, because it sure didn't work for me. Sure, I got a few responses, but some of them were too vulgar to mention. It took months to weed out the crazies and settle upon three "helpers" for the shop. They might not be much to look at, and the smell is sometimes overpowering, but they literally work for peanuts and they all signed one of those "I promise not to sue if I lose my thumbs" documents.
> 
> Joy is a 30 year old mother of three horrific children. She's always late, and always cheerful. I suppose that's why she's named "Joy". Some days I think she should be named "gets nothing useful accomplished", but I give her a break because I know she has to go home to those screaming parasites and I'm just glad she chooses to come back here when the more obvious choice is a glass of wine and a bottle of sleeping pills.
> 
> Randy is 18 years old, and he's slow. No, I don't just mean he takes half the day to sweep the shop, I mean he talks slowly, walks slowly and I am entirely convinced that his mother drank a great deal throughout her pregnancy. He has a massive head covered with curly black hair so thick that several tools have been lost forever in there. A matching mustache and one of those revolting tufts of hair beneath the lower lip complete the package. Don't get me wrong, he's a lot of fun to be around. He talks endlessly about stuff only an 18 year old would care about and listens to heavy metal music on a massive pair of headphones, making it impossible to get his attention without throwing a hunk of oak at the back of his head.
> 
> Kyle was the first person I hired, and I actually pay him. Well, truth be told, I don't really "pay" him in the strictest sense of the word. What I do is give him the bags of sawdust that I can't get the garbage man to take any more. For the life of me, I can't figure out what he does with all of it. But I stopped asking questions when I realized that he knew how to turn the table saw off and on, which is a real resume enhancement around here. Kyle manages the shop, keeps everyone as productive as one would expect from this lot, and applies all of the bandages.
> 
> By now you're drawing a mental picture of the world I live in, and it ain't pretty. It's a wonder that the show gets produced at all! But, the Stumpy Nubs Workshop is a labor of love and I don't know what I'd do without it. As for Joy, Randy and Kyle, I fall asleep every night and peacefully dream about what I would do without them…
> 
> (Ok… I admit, some of the details about the Stumpy Nubs Workshop are exaggerated for entertainment value. For example, my name is not really Stumpy Nubs!)
> 
> Don't forget to watch the latest episode of the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood! Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!


Let's see:
Overworked, check
Under paid, check
Hash for brains, check

I hope I'm not over qualified! Where is the application?


----------



## SisQMark

StumpyNubs said:


> *I'm not the only moron around here... Introducing Joy, Kyle and Randy...*
> 
> A lot of people ask me who works in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. They see me talking to someone off camera on one of the shows, or they notice I say "we, here at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop" a lot, yet I'm the only one they ever see on camera. So, here's the lowdown on that:
> 
> It's much like the situation that Sam Maloof enjoyed, only without the skill and artistic genius. He hired a young man to help him around the shop. Soon he had far more people who wanted to be his "shop boy" than he had space for them to work in. So he started telling people they could work there if they would do it for free. He found that aspiring woodworkers were more eager to learn from him than they were to get a paycheck, and he never paid for his help again. So I put an ad in the local paper:
> 
> "Wanted: Someone to work for free. Must be willing to work sporadic hours, do whatever I tell you, and assume the risk of serious bodily injury simply for the right to tell your friends that you work in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop."
> 
> I don't know how it worked so well for Maloof, because it sure didn't work for me. Sure, I got a few responses, but some of them were too vulgar to mention. It took months to weed out the crazies and settle upon three "helpers" for the shop. They might not be much to look at, and the smell is sometimes overpowering, but they literally work for peanuts and they all signed one of those "I promise not to sue if I lose my thumbs" documents.
> 
> Joy is a 30 year old mother of three horrific children. She's always late, and always cheerful. I suppose that's why she's named "Joy". Some days I think she should be named "gets nothing useful accomplished", but I give her a break because I know she has to go home to those screaming parasites and I'm just glad she chooses to come back here when the more obvious choice is a glass of wine and a bottle of sleeping pills.
> 
> Randy is 18 years old, and he's slow. No, I don't just mean he takes half the day to sweep the shop, I mean he talks slowly, walks slowly and I am entirely convinced that his mother drank a great deal throughout her pregnancy. He has a massive head covered with curly black hair so thick that several tools have been lost forever in there. A matching mustache and one of those revolting tufts of hair beneath the lower lip complete the package. Don't get me wrong, he's a lot of fun to be around. He talks endlessly about stuff only an 18 year old would care about and listens to heavy metal music on a massive pair of headphones, making it impossible to get his attention without throwing a hunk of oak at the back of his head.
> 
> Kyle was the first person I hired, and I actually pay him. Well, truth be told, I don't really "pay" him in the strictest sense of the word. What I do is give him the bags of sawdust that I can't get the garbage man to take any more. For the life of me, I can't figure out what he does with all of it. But I stopped asking questions when I realized that he knew how to turn the table saw off and on, which is a real resume enhancement around here. Kyle manages the shop, keeps everyone as productive as one would expect from this lot, and applies all of the bandages.
> 
> By now you're drawing a mental picture of the world I live in, and it ain't pretty. It's a wonder that the show gets produced at all! But, the Stumpy Nubs Workshop is a labor of love and I don't know what I'd do without it. As for Joy, Randy and Kyle, I fall asleep every night and peacefully dream about what I would do without them…
> 
> (Ok… I admit, some of the details about the Stumpy Nubs Workshop are exaggerated for entertainment value. For example, my name is not really Stumpy Nubs!)
> 
> Don't forget to watch the latest episode of the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood! Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!


Stumpy,
It kind of sounds like you've hired the girl from the progressive auto insurance commercial, one of the geico cave man dudes & that little guy from the travelocity site with the red pointy hat. LOL !!! Great stuff Stumpy, keep it up, we all enjoy the humor.
Mark~


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *I'm not the only moron around here... Introducing Joy, Kyle and Randy...*
> 
> A lot of people ask me who works in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. They see me talking to someone off camera on one of the shows, or they notice I say "we, here at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop" a lot, yet I'm the only one they ever see on camera. So, here's the lowdown on that:
> 
> It's much like the situation that Sam Maloof enjoyed, only without the skill and artistic genius. He hired a young man to help him around the shop. Soon he had far more people who wanted to be his "shop boy" than he had space for them to work in. So he started telling people they could work there if they would do it for free. He found that aspiring woodworkers were more eager to learn from him than they were to get a paycheck, and he never paid for his help again. So I put an ad in the local paper:
> 
> "Wanted: Someone to work for free. Must be willing to work sporadic hours, do whatever I tell you, and assume the risk of serious bodily injury simply for the right to tell your friends that you work in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop."
> 
> I don't know how it worked so well for Maloof, because it sure didn't work for me. Sure, I got a few responses, but some of them were too vulgar to mention. It took months to weed out the crazies and settle upon three "helpers" for the shop. They might not be much to look at, and the smell is sometimes overpowering, but they literally work for peanuts and they all signed one of those "I promise not to sue if I lose my thumbs" documents.
> 
> Joy is a 30 year old mother of three horrific children. She's always late, and always cheerful. I suppose that's why she's named "Joy". Some days I think she should be named "gets nothing useful accomplished", but I give her a break because I know she has to go home to those screaming parasites and I'm just glad she chooses to come back here when the more obvious choice is a glass of wine and a bottle of sleeping pills.
> 
> Randy is 18 years old, and he's slow. No, I don't just mean he takes half the day to sweep the shop, I mean he talks slowly, walks slowly and I am entirely convinced that his mother drank a great deal throughout her pregnancy. He has a massive head covered with curly black hair so thick that several tools have been lost forever in there. A matching mustache and one of those revolting tufts of hair beneath the lower lip complete the package. Don't get me wrong, he's a lot of fun to be around. He talks endlessly about stuff only an 18 year old would care about and listens to heavy metal music on a massive pair of headphones, making it impossible to get his attention without throwing a hunk of oak at the back of his head.
> 
> Kyle was the first person I hired, and I actually pay him. Well, truth be told, I don't really "pay" him in the strictest sense of the word. What I do is give him the bags of sawdust that I can't get the garbage man to take any more. For the life of me, I can't figure out what he does with all of it. But I stopped asking questions when I realized that he knew how to turn the table saw off and on, which is a real resume enhancement around here. Kyle manages the shop, keeps everyone as productive as one would expect from this lot, and applies all of the bandages.
> 
> By now you're drawing a mental picture of the world I live in, and it ain't pretty. It's a wonder that the show gets produced at all! But, the Stumpy Nubs Workshop is a labor of love and I don't know what I'd do without it. As for Joy, Randy and Kyle, I fall asleep every night and peacefully dream about what I would do without them…
> 
> (Ok… I admit, some of the details about the Stumpy Nubs Workshop are exaggerated for entertainment value. For example, my name is not really Stumpy Nubs!)
> 
> Don't forget to watch the latest episode of the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood! Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!


Yeah what they said


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *I'm not the only moron around here... Introducing Joy, Kyle and Randy...*
> 
> A lot of people ask me who works in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. They see me talking to someone off camera on one of the shows, or they notice I say "we, here at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop" a lot, yet I'm the only one they ever see on camera. So, here's the lowdown on that:
> 
> It's much like the situation that Sam Maloof enjoyed, only without the skill and artistic genius. He hired a young man to help him around the shop. Soon he had far more people who wanted to be his "shop boy" than he had space for them to work in. So he started telling people they could work there if they would do it for free. He found that aspiring woodworkers were more eager to learn from him than they were to get a paycheck, and he never paid for his help again. So I put an ad in the local paper:
> 
> "Wanted: Someone to work for free. Must be willing to work sporadic hours, do whatever I tell you, and assume the risk of serious bodily injury simply for the right to tell your friends that you work in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop."
> 
> I don't know how it worked so well for Maloof, because it sure didn't work for me. Sure, I got a few responses, but some of them were too vulgar to mention. It took months to weed out the crazies and settle upon three "helpers" for the shop. They might not be much to look at, and the smell is sometimes overpowering, but they literally work for peanuts and they all signed one of those "I promise not to sue if I lose my thumbs" documents.
> 
> Joy is a 30 year old mother of three horrific children. She's always late, and always cheerful. I suppose that's why she's named "Joy". Some days I think she should be named "gets nothing useful accomplished", but I give her a break because I know she has to go home to those screaming parasites and I'm just glad she chooses to come back here when the more obvious choice is a glass of wine and a bottle of sleeping pills.
> 
> Randy is 18 years old, and he's slow. No, I don't just mean he takes half the day to sweep the shop, I mean he talks slowly, walks slowly and I am entirely convinced that his mother drank a great deal throughout her pregnancy. He has a massive head covered with curly black hair so thick that several tools have been lost forever in there. A matching mustache and one of those revolting tufts of hair beneath the lower lip complete the package. Don't get me wrong, he's a lot of fun to be around. He talks endlessly about stuff only an 18 year old would care about and listens to heavy metal music on a massive pair of headphones, making it impossible to get his attention without throwing a hunk of oak at the back of his head.
> 
> Kyle was the first person I hired, and I actually pay him. Well, truth be told, I don't really "pay" him in the strictest sense of the word. What I do is give him the bags of sawdust that I can't get the garbage man to take any more. For the life of me, I can't figure out what he does with all of it. But I stopped asking questions when I realized that he knew how to turn the table saw off and on, which is a real resume enhancement around here. Kyle manages the shop, keeps everyone as productive as one would expect from this lot, and applies all of the bandages.
> 
> By now you're drawing a mental picture of the world I live in, and it ain't pretty. It's a wonder that the show gets produced at all! But, the Stumpy Nubs Workshop is a labor of love and I don't know what I'd do without it. As for Joy, Randy and Kyle, I fall asleep every night and peacefully dream about what I would do without them…
> 
> (Ok… I admit, some of the details about the Stumpy Nubs Workshop are exaggerated for entertainment value. For example, my name is not really Stumpy Nubs!)
> 
> Don't forget to watch the latest episode of the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood! Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!


u da man Stumps.


----------



## BensBeerStShop

StumpyNubs said:


> *I'm not the only moron around here... Introducing Joy, Kyle and Randy...*
> 
> A lot of people ask me who works in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. They see me talking to someone off camera on one of the shows, or they notice I say "we, here at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop" a lot, yet I'm the only one they ever see on camera. So, here's the lowdown on that:
> 
> It's much like the situation that Sam Maloof enjoyed, only without the skill and artistic genius. He hired a young man to help him around the shop. Soon he had far more people who wanted to be his "shop boy" than he had space for them to work in. So he started telling people they could work there if they would do it for free. He found that aspiring woodworkers were more eager to learn from him than they were to get a paycheck, and he never paid for his help again. So I put an ad in the local paper:
> 
> "Wanted: Someone to work for free. Must be willing to work sporadic hours, do whatever I tell you, and assume the risk of serious bodily injury simply for the right to tell your friends that you work in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop."
> 
> I don't know how it worked so well for Maloof, because it sure didn't work for me. Sure, I got a few responses, but some of them were too vulgar to mention. It took months to weed out the crazies and settle upon three "helpers" for the shop. They might not be much to look at, and the smell is sometimes overpowering, but they literally work for peanuts and they all signed one of those "I promise not to sue if I lose my thumbs" documents.
> 
> Joy is a 30 year old mother of three horrific children. She's always late, and always cheerful. I suppose that's why she's named "Joy". Some days I think she should be named "gets nothing useful accomplished", but I give her a break because I know she has to go home to those screaming parasites and I'm just glad she chooses to come back here when the more obvious choice is a glass of wine and a bottle of sleeping pills.
> 
> Randy is 18 years old, and he's slow. No, I don't just mean he takes half the day to sweep the shop, I mean he talks slowly, walks slowly and I am entirely convinced that his mother drank a great deal throughout her pregnancy. He has a massive head covered with curly black hair so thick that several tools have been lost forever in there. A matching mustache and one of those revolting tufts of hair beneath the lower lip complete the package. Don't get me wrong, he's a lot of fun to be around. He talks endlessly about stuff only an 18 year old would care about and listens to heavy metal music on a massive pair of headphones, making it impossible to get his attention without throwing a hunk of oak at the back of his head.
> 
> Kyle was the first person I hired, and I actually pay him. Well, truth be told, I don't really "pay" him in the strictest sense of the word. What I do is give him the bags of sawdust that I can't get the garbage man to take any more. For the life of me, I can't figure out what he does with all of it. But I stopped asking questions when I realized that he knew how to turn the table saw off and on, which is a real resume enhancement around here. Kyle manages the shop, keeps everyone as productive as one would expect from this lot, and applies all of the bandages.
> 
> By now you're drawing a mental picture of the world I live in, and it ain't pretty. It's a wonder that the show gets produced at all! But, the Stumpy Nubs Workshop is a labor of love and I don't know what I'd do without it. As for Joy, Randy and Kyle, I fall asleep every night and peacefully dream about what I would do without them…
> 
> (Ok… I admit, some of the details about the Stumpy Nubs Workshop are exaggerated for entertainment value. For example, my name is not really Stumpy Nubs!)
> 
> Don't forget to watch the latest episode of the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood! Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!


Sounds like you have the same people as I have in my shop, except their names are Ben, Ben, Ben and Ben


----------



## crashn

StumpyNubs said:


> *I'm not the only moron around here... Introducing Joy, Kyle and Randy...*
> 
> A lot of people ask me who works in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. They see me talking to someone off camera on one of the shows, or they notice I say "we, here at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop" a lot, yet I'm the only one they ever see on camera. So, here's the lowdown on that:
> 
> It's much like the situation that Sam Maloof enjoyed, only without the skill and artistic genius. He hired a young man to help him around the shop. Soon he had far more people who wanted to be his "shop boy" than he had space for them to work in. So he started telling people they could work there if they would do it for free. He found that aspiring woodworkers were more eager to learn from him than they were to get a paycheck, and he never paid for his help again. So I put an ad in the local paper:
> 
> "Wanted: Someone to work for free. Must be willing to work sporadic hours, do whatever I tell you, and assume the risk of serious bodily injury simply for the right to tell your friends that you work in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop."
> 
> I don't know how it worked so well for Maloof, because it sure didn't work for me. Sure, I got a few responses, but some of them were too vulgar to mention. It took months to weed out the crazies and settle upon three "helpers" for the shop. They might not be much to look at, and the smell is sometimes overpowering, but they literally work for peanuts and they all signed one of those "I promise not to sue if I lose my thumbs" documents.
> 
> Joy is a 30 year old mother of three horrific children. She's always late, and always cheerful. I suppose that's why she's named "Joy". Some days I think she should be named "gets nothing useful accomplished", but I give her a break because I know she has to go home to those screaming parasites and I'm just glad she chooses to come back here when the more obvious choice is a glass of wine and a bottle of sleeping pills.
> 
> Randy is 18 years old, and he's slow. No, I don't just mean he takes half the day to sweep the shop, I mean he talks slowly, walks slowly and I am entirely convinced that his mother drank a great deal throughout her pregnancy. He has a massive head covered with curly black hair so thick that several tools have been lost forever in there. A matching mustache and one of those revolting tufts of hair beneath the lower lip complete the package. Don't get me wrong, he's a lot of fun to be around. He talks endlessly about stuff only an 18 year old would care about and listens to heavy metal music on a massive pair of headphones, making it impossible to get his attention without throwing a hunk of oak at the back of his head.
> 
> Kyle was the first person I hired, and I actually pay him. Well, truth be told, I don't really "pay" him in the strictest sense of the word. What I do is give him the bags of sawdust that I can't get the garbage man to take any more. For the life of me, I can't figure out what he does with all of it. But I stopped asking questions when I realized that he knew how to turn the table saw off and on, which is a real resume enhancement around here. Kyle manages the shop, keeps everyone as productive as one would expect from this lot, and applies all of the bandages.
> 
> By now you're drawing a mental picture of the world I live in, and it ain't pretty. It's a wonder that the show gets produced at all! But, the Stumpy Nubs Workshop is a labor of love and I don't know what I'd do without it. As for Joy, Randy and Kyle, I fall asleep every night and peacefully dream about what I would do without them…
> 
> (Ok… I admit, some of the details about the Stumpy Nubs Workshop are exaggerated for entertainment value. For example, my name is not really Stumpy Nubs!)
> 
> Don't forget to watch the latest episode of the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood! Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!


If I lived closer, I would join the fun for free


----------



## BensBeerStShop

StumpyNubs said:


> *I'm not the only moron around here... Introducing Joy, Kyle and Randy...*
> 
> A lot of people ask me who works in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. They see me talking to someone off camera on one of the shows, or they notice I say "we, here at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop" a lot, yet I'm the only one they ever see on camera. So, here's the lowdown on that:
> 
> It's much like the situation that Sam Maloof enjoyed, only without the skill and artistic genius. He hired a young man to help him around the shop. Soon he had far more people who wanted to be his "shop boy" than he had space for them to work in. So he started telling people they could work there if they would do it for free. He found that aspiring woodworkers were more eager to learn from him than they were to get a paycheck, and he never paid for his help again. So I put an ad in the local paper:
> 
> "Wanted: Someone to work for free. Must be willing to work sporadic hours, do whatever I tell you, and assume the risk of serious bodily injury simply for the right to tell your friends that you work in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop."
> 
> I don't know how it worked so well for Maloof, because it sure didn't work for me. Sure, I got a few responses, but some of them were too vulgar to mention. It took months to weed out the crazies and settle upon three "helpers" for the shop. They might not be much to look at, and the smell is sometimes overpowering, but they literally work for peanuts and they all signed one of those "I promise not to sue if I lose my thumbs" documents.
> 
> Joy is a 30 year old mother of three horrific children. She's always late, and always cheerful. I suppose that's why she's named "Joy". Some days I think she should be named "gets nothing useful accomplished", but I give her a break because I know she has to go home to those screaming parasites and I'm just glad she chooses to come back here when the more obvious choice is a glass of wine and a bottle of sleeping pills.
> 
> Randy is 18 years old, and he's slow. No, I don't just mean he takes half the day to sweep the shop, I mean he talks slowly, walks slowly and I am entirely convinced that his mother drank a great deal throughout her pregnancy. He has a massive head covered with curly black hair so thick that several tools have been lost forever in there. A matching mustache and one of those revolting tufts of hair beneath the lower lip complete the package. Don't get me wrong, he's a lot of fun to be around. He talks endlessly about stuff only an 18 year old would care about and listens to heavy metal music on a massive pair of headphones, making it impossible to get his attention without throwing a hunk of oak at the back of his head.
> 
> Kyle was the first person I hired, and I actually pay him. Well, truth be told, I don't really "pay" him in the strictest sense of the word. What I do is give him the bags of sawdust that I can't get the garbage man to take any more. For the life of me, I can't figure out what he does with all of it. But I stopped asking questions when I realized that he knew how to turn the table saw off and on, which is a real resume enhancement around here. Kyle manages the shop, keeps everyone as productive as one would expect from this lot, and applies all of the bandages.
> 
> By now you're drawing a mental picture of the world I live in, and it ain't pretty. It's a wonder that the show gets produced at all! But, the Stumpy Nubs Workshop is a labor of love and I don't know what I'd do without it. As for Joy, Randy and Kyle, I fall asleep every night and peacefully dream about what I would do without them…
> 
> (Ok… I admit, some of the details about the Stumpy Nubs Workshop are exaggerated for entertainment value. For example, my name is not really Stumpy Nubs!)
> 
> Don't forget to watch the latest episode of the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood! Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!


If I worked there, I'd hide weird stuff around the shop so people would notice them in your videos and ask "WTH 
Stumpy?"


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *I'm not the only moron around here... Introducing Joy, Kyle and Randy...*
> 
> A lot of people ask me who works in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. They see me talking to someone off camera on one of the shows, or they notice I say "we, here at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop" a lot, yet I'm the only one they ever see on camera. So, here's the lowdown on that:
> 
> It's much like the situation that Sam Maloof enjoyed, only without the skill and artistic genius. He hired a young man to help him around the shop. Soon he had far more people who wanted to be his "shop boy" than he had space for them to work in. So he started telling people they could work there if they would do it for free. He found that aspiring woodworkers were more eager to learn from him than they were to get a paycheck, and he never paid for his help again. So I put an ad in the local paper:
> 
> "Wanted: Someone to work for free. Must be willing to work sporadic hours, do whatever I tell you, and assume the risk of serious bodily injury simply for the right to tell your friends that you work in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop."
> 
> I don't know how it worked so well for Maloof, because it sure didn't work for me. Sure, I got a few responses, but some of them were too vulgar to mention. It took months to weed out the crazies and settle upon three "helpers" for the shop. They might not be much to look at, and the smell is sometimes overpowering, but they literally work for peanuts and they all signed one of those "I promise not to sue if I lose my thumbs" documents.
> 
> Joy is a 30 year old mother of three horrific children. She's always late, and always cheerful. I suppose that's why she's named "Joy". Some days I think she should be named "gets nothing useful accomplished", but I give her a break because I know she has to go home to those screaming parasites and I'm just glad she chooses to come back here when the more obvious choice is a glass of wine and a bottle of sleeping pills.
> 
> Randy is 18 years old, and he's slow. No, I don't just mean he takes half the day to sweep the shop, I mean he talks slowly, walks slowly and I am entirely convinced that his mother drank a great deal throughout her pregnancy. He has a massive head covered with curly black hair so thick that several tools have been lost forever in there. A matching mustache and one of those revolting tufts of hair beneath the lower lip complete the package. Don't get me wrong, he's a lot of fun to be around. He talks endlessly about stuff only an 18 year old would care about and listens to heavy metal music on a massive pair of headphones, making it impossible to get his attention without throwing a hunk of oak at the back of his head.
> 
> Kyle was the first person I hired, and I actually pay him. Well, truth be told, I don't really "pay" him in the strictest sense of the word. What I do is give him the bags of sawdust that I can't get the garbage man to take any more. For the life of me, I can't figure out what he does with all of it. But I stopped asking questions when I realized that he knew how to turn the table saw off and on, which is a real resume enhancement around here. Kyle manages the shop, keeps everyone as productive as one would expect from this lot, and applies all of the bandages.
> 
> By now you're drawing a mental picture of the world I live in, and it ain't pretty. It's a wonder that the show gets produced at all! But, the Stumpy Nubs Workshop is a labor of love and I don't know what I'd do without it. As for Joy, Randy and Kyle, I fall asleep every night and peacefully dream about what I would do without them…
> 
> (Ok… I admit, some of the details about the Stumpy Nubs Workshop are exaggerated for entertainment value. For example, my name is not really Stumpy Nubs!)
> 
> Don't forget to watch the latest episode of the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood! Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!


I think someone already has that job


----------



## BensBeerStShop

StumpyNubs said:


> *I'm not the only moron around here... Introducing Joy, Kyle and Randy...*
> 
> A lot of people ask me who works in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. They see me talking to someone off camera on one of the shows, or they notice I say "we, here at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop" a lot, yet I'm the only one they ever see on camera. So, here's the lowdown on that:
> 
> It's much like the situation that Sam Maloof enjoyed, only without the skill and artistic genius. He hired a young man to help him around the shop. Soon he had far more people who wanted to be his "shop boy" than he had space for them to work in. So he started telling people they could work there if they would do it for free. He found that aspiring woodworkers were more eager to learn from him than they were to get a paycheck, and he never paid for his help again. So I put an ad in the local paper:
> 
> "Wanted: Someone to work for free. Must be willing to work sporadic hours, do whatever I tell you, and assume the risk of serious bodily injury simply for the right to tell your friends that you work in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop."
> 
> I don't know how it worked so well for Maloof, because it sure didn't work for me. Sure, I got a few responses, but some of them were too vulgar to mention. It took months to weed out the crazies and settle upon three "helpers" for the shop. They might not be much to look at, and the smell is sometimes overpowering, but they literally work for peanuts and they all signed one of those "I promise not to sue if I lose my thumbs" documents.
> 
> Joy is a 30 year old mother of three horrific children. She's always late, and always cheerful. I suppose that's why she's named "Joy". Some days I think she should be named "gets nothing useful accomplished", but I give her a break because I know she has to go home to those screaming parasites and I'm just glad she chooses to come back here when the more obvious choice is a glass of wine and a bottle of sleeping pills.
> 
> Randy is 18 years old, and he's slow. No, I don't just mean he takes half the day to sweep the shop, I mean he talks slowly, walks slowly and I am entirely convinced that his mother drank a great deal throughout her pregnancy. He has a massive head covered with curly black hair so thick that several tools have been lost forever in there. A matching mustache and one of those revolting tufts of hair beneath the lower lip complete the package. Don't get me wrong, he's a lot of fun to be around. He talks endlessly about stuff only an 18 year old would care about and listens to heavy metal music on a massive pair of headphones, making it impossible to get his attention without throwing a hunk of oak at the back of his head.
> 
> Kyle was the first person I hired, and I actually pay him. Well, truth be told, I don't really "pay" him in the strictest sense of the word. What I do is give him the bags of sawdust that I can't get the garbage man to take any more. For the life of me, I can't figure out what he does with all of it. But I stopped asking questions when I realized that he knew how to turn the table saw off and on, which is a real resume enhancement around here. Kyle manages the shop, keeps everyone as productive as one would expect from this lot, and applies all of the bandages.
> 
> By now you're drawing a mental picture of the world I live in, and it ain't pretty. It's a wonder that the show gets produced at all! But, the Stumpy Nubs Workshop is a labor of love and I don't know what I'd do without it. As for Joy, Randy and Kyle, I fall asleep every night and peacefully dream about what I would do without them…
> 
> (Ok… I admit, some of the details about the Stumpy Nubs Workshop are exaggerated for entertainment value. For example, my name is not really Stumpy Nubs!)
> 
> Don't forget to watch the latest episode of the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood! Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!


Yeah, Stumpy.


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *I'm not the only moron around here... Introducing Joy, Kyle and Randy...*
> 
> A lot of people ask me who works in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. They see me talking to someone off camera on one of the shows, or they notice I say "we, here at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop" a lot, yet I'm the only one they ever see on camera. So, here's the lowdown on that:
> 
> It's much like the situation that Sam Maloof enjoyed, only without the skill and artistic genius. He hired a young man to help him around the shop. Soon he had far more people who wanted to be his "shop boy" than he had space for them to work in. So he started telling people they could work there if they would do it for free. He found that aspiring woodworkers were more eager to learn from him than they were to get a paycheck, and he never paid for his help again. So I put an ad in the local paper:
> 
> "Wanted: Someone to work for free. Must be willing to work sporadic hours, do whatever I tell you, and assume the risk of serious bodily injury simply for the right to tell your friends that you work in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop."
> 
> I don't know how it worked so well for Maloof, because it sure didn't work for me. Sure, I got a few responses, but some of them were too vulgar to mention. It took months to weed out the crazies and settle upon three "helpers" for the shop. They might not be much to look at, and the smell is sometimes overpowering, but they literally work for peanuts and they all signed one of those "I promise not to sue if I lose my thumbs" documents.
> 
> Joy is a 30 year old mother of three horrific children. She's always late, and always cheerful. I suppose that's why she's named "Joy". Some days I think she should be named "gets nothing useful accomplished", but I give her a break because I know she has to go home to those screaming parasites and I'm just glad she chooses to come back here when the more obvious choice is a glass of wine and a bottle of sleeping pills.
> 
> Randy is 18 years old, and he's slow. No, I don't just mean he takes half the day to sweep the shop, I mean he talks slowly, walks slowly and I am entirely convinced that his mother drank a great deal throughout her pregnancy. He has a massive head covered with curly black hair so thick that several tools have been lost forever in there. A matching mustache and one of those revolting tufts of hair beneath the lower lip complete the package. Don't get me wrong, he's a lot of fun to be around. He talks endlessly about stuff only an 18 year old would care about and listens to heavy metal music on a massive pair of headphones, making it impossible to get his attention without throwing a hunk of oak at the back of his head.
> 
> Kyle was the first person I hired, and I actually pay him. Well, truth be told, I don't really "pay" him in the strictest sense of the word. What I do is give him the bags of sawdust that I can't get the garbage man to take any more. For the life of me, I can't figure out what he does with all of it. But I stopped asking questions when I realized that he knew how to turn the table saw off and on, which is a real resume enhancement around here. Kyle manages the shop, keeps everyone as productive as one would expect from this lot, and applies all of the bandages.
> 
> By now you're drawing a mental picture of the world I live in, and it ain't pretty. It's a wonder that the show gets produced at all! But, the Stumpy Nubs Workshop is a labor of love and I don't know what I'd do without it. As for Joy, Randy and Kyle, I fall asleep every night and peacefully dream about what I would do without them…
> 
> (Ok… I admit, some of the details about the Stumpy Nubs Workshop are exaggerated for entertainment value. For example, my name is not really Stumpy Nubs!)
> 
> Don't forget to watch the latest episode of the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood! Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!


I won't believe they're real until I see pictures/video


----------



## SisQMark

StumpyNubs said:


> *I'm not the only moron around here... Introducing Joy, Kyle and Randy...*
> 
> A lot of people ask me who works in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. They see me talking to someone off camera on one of the shows, or they notice I say "we, here at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop" a lot, yet I'm the only one they ever see on camera. So, here's the lowdown on that:
> 
> It's much like the situation that Sam Maloof enjoyed, only without the skill and artistic genius. He hired a young man to help him around the shop. Soon he had far more people who wanted to be his "shop boy" than he had space for them to work in. So he started telling people they could work there if they would do it for free. He found that aspiring woodworkers were more eager to learn from him than they were to get a paycheck, and he never paid for his help again. So I put an ad in the local paper:
> 
> "Wanted: Someone to work for free. Must be willing to work sporadic hours, do whatever I tell you, and assume the risk of serious bodily injury simply for the right to tell your friends that you work in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop."
> 
> I don't know how it worked so well for Maloof, because it sure didn't work for me. Sure, I got a few responses, but some of them were too vulgar to mention. It took months to weed out the crazies and settle upon three "helpers" for the shop. They might not be much to look at, and the smell is sometimes overpowering, but they literally work for peanuts and they all signed one of those "I promise not to sue if I lose my thumbs" documents.
> 
> Joy is a 30 year old mother of three horrific children. She's always late, and always cheerful. I suppose that's why she's named "Joy". Some days I think she should be named "gets nothing useful accomplished", but I give her a break because I know she has to go home to those screaming parasites and I'm just glad she chooses to come back here when the more obvious choice is a glass of wine and a bottle of sleeping pills.
> 
> Randy is 18 years old, and he's slow. No, I don't just mean he takes half the day to sweep the shop, I mean he talks slowly, walks slowly and I am entirely convinced that his mother drank a great deal throughout her pregnancy. He has a massive head covered with curly black hair so thick that several tools have been lost forever in there. A matching mustache and one of those revolting tufts of hair beneath the lower lip complete the package. Don't get me wrong, he's a lot of fun to be around. He talks endlessly about stuff only an 18 year old would care about and listens to heavy metal music on a massive pair of headphones, making it impossible to get his attention without throwing a hunk of oak at the back of his head.
> 
> Kyle was the first person I hired, and I actually pay him. Well, truth be told, I don't really "pay" him in the strictest sense of the word. What I do is give him the bags of sawdust that I can't get the garbage man to take any more. For the life of me, I can't figure out what he does with all of it. But I stopped asking questions when I realized that he knew how to turn the table saw off and on, which is a real resume enhancement around here. Kyle manages the shop, keeps everyone as productive as one would expect from this lot, and applies all of the bandages.
> 
> By now you're drawing a mental picture of the world I live in, and it ain't pretty. It's a wonder that the show gets produced at all! But, the Stumpy Nubs Workshop is a labor of love and I don't know what I'd do without it. As for Joy, Randy and Kyle, I fall asleep every night and peacefully dream about what I would do without them…
> 
> (Ok… I admit, some of the details about the Stumpy Nubs Workshop are exaggerated for entertainment value. For example, my name is not really Stumpy Nubs!)
> 
> Don't forget to watch the latest episode of the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood! Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!


Gnomes I tell ya, Gnomes.


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *I'm not the only moron around here... Introducing Joy, Kyle and Randy...*
> 
> A lot of people ask me who works in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. They see me talking to someone off camera on one of the shows, or they notice I say "we, here at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop" a lot, yet I'm the only one they ever see on camera. So, here's the lowdown on that:
> 
> It's much like the situation that Sam Maloof enjoyed, only without the skill and artistic genius. He hired a young man to help him around the shop. Soon he had far more people who wanted to be his "shop boy" than he had space for them to work in. So he started telling people they could work there if they would do it for free. He found that aspiring woodworkers were more eager to learn from him than they were to get a paycheck, and he never paid for his help again. So I put an ad in the local paper:
> 
> "Wanted: Someone to work for free. Must be willing to work sporadic hours, do whatever I tell you, and assume the risk of serious bodily injury simply for the right to tell your friends that you work in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop."
> 
> I don't know how it worked so well for Maloof, because it sure didn't work for me. Sure, I got a few responses, but some of them were too vulgar to mention. It took months to weed out the crazies and settle upon three "helpers" for the shop. They might not be much to look at, and the smell is sometimes overpowering, but they literally work for peanuts and they all signed one of those "I promise not to sue if I lose my thumbs" documents.
> 
> Joy is a 30 year old mother of three horrific children. She's always late, and always cheerful. I suppose that's why she's named "Joy". Some days I think she should be named "gets nothing useful accomplished", but I give her a break because I know she has to go home to those screaming parasites and I'm just glad she chooses to come back here when the more obvious choice is a glass of wine and a bottle of sleeping pills.
> 
> Randy is 18 years old, and he's slow. No, I don't just mean he takes half the day to sweep the shop, I mean he talks slowly, walks slowly and I am entirely convinced that his mother drank a great deal throughout her pregnancy. He has a massive head covered with curly black hair so thick that several tools have been lost forever in there. A matching mustache and one of those revolting tufts of hair beneath the lower lip complete the package. Don't get me wrong, he's a lot of fun to be around. He talks endlessly about stuff only an 18 year old would care about and listens to heavy metal music on a massive pair of headphones, making it impossible to get his attention without throwing a hunk of oak at the back of his head.
> 
> Kyle was the first person I hired, and I actually pay him. Well, truth be told, I don't really "pay" him in the strictest sense of the word. What I do is give him the bags of sawdust that I can't get the garbage man to take any more. For the life of me, I can't figure out what he does with all of it. But I stopped asking questions when I realized that he knew how to turn the table saw off and on, which is a real resume enhancement around here. Kyle manages the shop, keeps everyone as productive as one would expect from this lot, and applies all of the bandages.
> 
> By now you're drawing a mental picture of the world I live in, and it ain't pretty. It's a wonder that the show gets produced at all! But, the Stumpy Nubs Workshop is a labor of love and I don't know what I'd do without it. As for Joy, Randy and Kyle, I fall asleep every night and peacefully dream about what I would do without them…
> 
> (Ok… I admit, some of the details about the Stumpy Nubs Workshop are exaggerated for entertainment value. For example, my name is not really Stumpy Nubs!)
> 
> Don't forget to watch the latest episode of the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood! Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!


I have 3 guys in my shop, Jack, Jim, and Jose. Nobody gets anything done…..


----------



## BensBeerStShop

StumpyNubs said:


> *I'm not the only moron around here... Introducing Joy, Kyle and Randy...*
> 
> A lot of people ask me who works in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. They see me talking to someone off camera on one of the shows, or they notice I say "we, here at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop" a lot, yet I'm the only one they ever see on camera. So, here's the lowdown on that:
> 
> It's much like the situation that Sam Maloof enjoyed, only without the skill and artistic genius. He hired a young man to help him around the shop. Soon he had far more people who wanted to be his "shop boy" than he had space for them to work in. So he started telling people they could work there if they would do it for free. He found that aspiring woodworkers were more eager to learn from him than they were to get a paycheck, and he never paid for his help again. So I put an ad in the local paper:
> 
> "Wanted: Someone to work for free. Must be willing to work sporadic hours, do whatever I tell you, and assume the risk of serious bodily injury simply for the right to tell your friends that you work in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop."
> 
> I don't know how it worked so well for Maloof, because it sure didn't work for me. Sure, I got a few responses, but some of them were too vulgar to mention. It took months to weed out the crazies and settle upon three "helpers" for the shop. They might not be much to look at, and the smell is sometimes overpowering, but they literally work for peanuts and they all signed one of those "I promise not to sue if I lose my thumbs" documents.
> 
> Joy is a 30 year old mother of three horrific children. She's always late, and always cheerful. I suppose that's why she's named "Joy". Some days I think she should be named "gets nothing useful accomplished", but I give her a break because I know she has to go home to those screaming parasites and I'm just glad she chooses to come back here when the more obvious choice is a glass of wine and a bottle of sleeping pills.
> 
> Randy is 18 years old, and he's slow. No, I don't just mean he takes half the day to sweep the shop, I mean he talks slowly, walks slowly and I am entirely convinced that his mother drank a great deal throughout her pregnancy. He has a massive head covered with curly black hair so thick that several tools have been lost forever in there. A matching mustache and one of those revolting tufts of hair beneath the lower lip complete the package. Don't get me wrong, he's a lot of fun to be around. He talks endlessly about stuff only an 18 year old would care about and listens to heavy metal music on a massive pair of headphones, making it impossible to get his attention without throwing a hunk of oak at the back of his head.
> 
> Kyle was the first person I hired, and I actually pay him. Well, truth be told, I don't really "pay" him in the strictest sense of the word. What I do is give him the bags of sawdust that I can't get the garbage man to take any more. For the life of me, I can't figure out what he does with all of it. But I stopped asking questions when I realized that he knew how to turn the table saw off and on, which is a real resume enhancement around here. Kyle manages the shop, keeps everyone as productive as one would expect from this lot, and applies all of the bandages.
> 
> By now you're drawing a mental picture of the world I live in, and it ain't pretty. It's a wonder that the show gets produced at all! But, the Stumpy Nubs Workshop is a labor of love and I don't know what I'd do without it. As for Joy, Randy and Kyle, I fall asleep every night and peacefully dream about what I would do without them…
> 
> (Ok… I admit, some of the details about the Stumpy Nubs Workshop are exaggerated for entertainment value. For example, my name is not really Stumpy Nubs!)
> 
> Don't forget to watch the latest episode of the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood! Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!


Arthur Guinness is always welcome in my shop, but I prefer he doesn't stop by til it's close to the end of the day


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

StumpyNubs said:


> *I'm not the only moron around here... Introducing Joy, Kyle and Randy...*
> 
> A lot of people ask me who works in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. They see me talking to someone off camera on one of the shows, or they notice I say "we, here at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop" a lot, yet I'm the only one they ever see on camera. So, here's the lowdown on that:
> 
> It's much like the situation that Sam Maloof enjoyed, only without the skill and artistic genius. He hired a young man to help him around the shop. Soon he had far more people who wanted to be his "shop boy" than he had space for them to work in. So he started telling people they could work there if they would do it for free. He found that aspiring woodworkers were more eager to learn from him than they were to get a paycheck, and he never paid for his help again. So I put an ad in the local paper:
> 
> "Wanted: Someone to work for free. Must be willing to work sporadic hours, do whatever I tell you, and assume the risk of serious bodily injury simply for the right to tell your friends that you work in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop."
> 
> I don't know how it worked so well for Maloof, because it sure didn't work for me. Sure, I got a few responses, but some of them were too vulgar to mention. It took months to weed out the crazies and settle upon three "helpers" for the shop. They might not be much to look at, and the smell is sometimes overpowering, but they literally work for peanuts and they all signed one of those "I promise not to sue if I lose my thumbs" documents.
> 
> Joy is a 30 year old mother of three horrific children. She's always late, and always cheerful. I suppose that's why she's named "Joy". Some days I think she should be named "gets nothing useful accomplished", but I give her a break because I know she has to go home to those screaming parasites and I'm just glad she chooses to come back here when the more obvious choice is a glass of wine and a bottle of sleeping pills.
> 
> Randy is 18 years old, and he's slow. No, I don't just mean he takes half the day to sweep the shop, I mean he talks slowly, walks slowly and I am entirely convinced that his mother drank a great deal throughout her pregnancy. He has a massive head covered with curly black hair so thick that several tools have been lost forever in there. A matching mustache and one of those revolting tufts of hair beneath the lower lip complete the package. Don't get me wrong, he's a lot of fun to be around. He talks endlessly about stuff only an 18 year old would care about and listens to heavy metal music on a massive pair of headphones, making it impossible to get his attention without throwing a hunk of oak at the back of his head.
> 
> Kyle was the first person I hired, and I actually pay him. Well, truth be told, I don't really "pay" him in the strictest sense of the word. What I do is give him the bags of sawdust that I can't get the garbage man to take any more. For the life of me, I can't figure out what he does with all of it. But I stopped asking questions when I realized that he knew how to turn the table saw off and on, which is a real resume enhancement around here. Kyle manages the shop, keeps everyone as productive as one would expect from this lot, and applies all of the bandages.
> 
> By now you're drawing a mental picture of the world I live in, and it ain't pretty. It's a wonder that the show gets produced at all! But, the Stumpy Nubs Workshop is a labor of love and I don't know what I'd do without it. As for Joy, Randy and Kyle, I fall asleep every night and peacefully dream about what I would do without them…
> 
> (Ok… I admit, some of the details about the Stumpy Nubs Workshop are exaggerated for entertainment value. For example, my name is not really Stumpy Nubs!)
> 
> Don't forget to watch the latest episode of the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood! Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!


So Joy only comes to get away from her kids?
Randy was dropped on his head or something and is too slow to realize he hasn't gotten paid in the months ( or years) he's been there?
Kyle is making something (bombs maybe) out of all your sawdust and just keeping a low profile while he turns the table saw on and off?

NOW I know why everything is always running behind in Stumpy's workshop. 
You got quite a crew there Stumps.

I'm enjoying this blog series already.


----------



## ssnvet

StumpyNubs said:


> *I'm not the only moron around here... Introducing Joy, Kyle and Randy...*
> 
> A lot of people ask me who works in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. They see me talking to someone off camera on one of the shows, or they notice I say "we, here at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop" a lot, yet I'm the only one they ever see on camera. So, here's the lowdown on that:
> 
> It's much like the situation that Sam Maloof enjoyed, only without the skill and artistic genius. He hired a young man to help him around the shop. Soon he had far more people who wanted to be his "shop boy" than he had space for them to work in. So he started telling people they could work there if they would do it for free. He found that aspiring woodworkers were more eager to learn from him than they were to get a paycheck, and he never paid for his help again. So I put an ad in the local paper:
> 
> "Wanted: Someone to work for free. Must be willing to work sporadic hours, do whatever I tell you, and assume the risk of serious bodily injury simply for the right to tell your friends that you work in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop."
> 
> I don't know how it worked so well for Maloof, because it sure didn't work for me. Sure, I got a few responses, but some of them were too vulgar to mention. It took months to weed out the crazies and settle upon three "helpers" for the shop. They might not be much to look at, and the smell is sometimes overpowering, but they literally work for peanuts and they all signed one of those "I promise not to sue if I lose my thumbs" documents.
> 
> Joy is a 30 year old mother of three horrific children. She's always late, and always cheerful. I suppose that's why she's named "Joy". Some days I think she should be named "gets nothing useful accomplished", but I give her a break because I know she has to go home to those screaming parasites and I'm just glad she chooses to come back here when the more obvious choice is a glass of wine and a bottle of sleeping pills.
> 
> Randy is 18 years old, and he's slow. No, I don't just mean he takes half the day to sweep the shop, I mean he talks slowly, walks slowly and I am entirely convinced that his mother drank a great deal throughout her pregnancy. He has a massive head covered with curly black hair so thick that several tools have been lost forever in there. A matching mustache and one of those revolting tufts of hair beneath the lower lip complete the package. Don't get me wrong, he's a lot of fun to be around. He talks endlessly about stuff only an 18 year old would care about and listens to heavy metal music on a massive pair of headphones, making it impossible to get his attention without throwing a hunk of oak at the back of his head.
> 
> Kyle was the first person I hired, and I actually pay him. Well, truth be told, I don't really "pay" him in the strictest sense of the word. What I do is give him the bags of sawdust that I can't get the garbage man to take any more. For the life of me, I can't figure out what he does with all of it. But I stopped asking questions when I realized that he knew how to turn the table saw off and on, which is a real resume enhancement around here. Kyle manages the shop, keeps everyone as productive as one would expect from this lot, and applies all of the bandages.
> 
> By now you're drawing a mental picture of the world I live in, and it ain't pretty. It's a wonder that the show gets produced at all! But, the Stumpy Nubs Workshop is a labor of love and I don't know what I'd do without it. As for Joy, Randy and Kyle, I fall asleep every night and peacefully dream about what I would do without them…
> 
> (Ok… I admit, some of the details about the Stumpy Nubs Workshop are exaggerated for entertainment value. For example, my name is not really Stumpy Nubs!)
> 
> Don't forget to watch the latest episode of the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood! Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!


We used to go camping at a place with incredible stone work.

Stone pier, stone break water, stone lined canal….

I'm told that the former owner built it all by firing up his mortor mixer and breaking out a very large cooler full of iced beer.

All the dad's who were bored silly after a few days of "family fun" (aka. listening to whiny kids) would turn out and mix mortor an lug stone in exchange for a little "guy talk" and a couple free cold ones.

It's a wonder the owner/builder could keep a straight line. He must have been the only sober one.

JUst an idea for you…. should you need to seek out new "talent"


----------



## rogerw

StumpyNubs said:


> *I'm not the only moron around here... Introducing Joy, Kyle and Randy...*
> 
> A lot of people ask me who works in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. They see me talking to someone off camera on one of the shows, or they notice I say "we, here at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop" a lot, yet I'm the only one they ever see on camera. So, here's the lowdown on that:
> 
> It's much like the situation that Sam Maloof enjoyed, only without the skill and artistic genius. He hired a young man to help him around the shop. Soon he had far more people who wanted to be his "shop boy" than he had space for them to work in. So he started telling people they could work there if they would do it for free. He found that aspiring woodworkers were more eager to learn from him than they were to get a paycheck, and he never paid for his help again. So I put an ad in the local paper:
> 
> "Wanted: Someone to work for free. Must be willing to work sporadic hours, do whatever I tell you, and assume the risk of serious bodily injury simply for the right to tell your friends that you work in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop."
> 
> I don't know how it worked so well for Maloof, because it sure didn't work for me. Sure, I got a few responses, but some of them were too vulgar to mention. It took months to weed out the crazies and settle upon three "helpers" for the shop. They might not be much to look at, and the smell is sometimes overpowering, but they literally work for peanuts and they all signed one of those "I promise not to sue if I lose my thumbs" documents.
> 
> Joy is a 30 year old mother of three horrific children. She's always late, and always cheerful. I suppose that's why she's named "Joy". Some days I think she should be named "gets nothing useful accomplished", but I give her a break because I know she has to go home to those screaming parasites and I'm just glad she chooses to come back here when the more obvious choice is a glass of wine and a bottle of sleeping pills.
> 
> Randy is 18 years old, and he's slow. No, I don't just mean he takes half the day to sweep the shop, I mean he talks slowly, walks slowly and I am entirely convinced that his mother drank a great deal throughout her pregnancy. He has a massive head covered with curly black hair so thick that several tools have been lost forever in there. A matching mustache and one of those revolting tufts of hair beneath the lower lip complete the package. Don't get me wrong, he's a lot of fun to be around. He talks endlessly about stuff only an 18 year old would care about and listens to heavy metal music on a massive pair of headphones, making it impossible to get his attention without throwing a hunk of oak at the back of his head.
> 
> Kyle was the first person I hired, and I actually pay him. Well, truth be told, I don't really "pay" him in the strictest sense of the word. What I do is give him the bags of sawdust that I can't get the garbage man to take any more. For the life of me, I can't figure out what he does with all of it. But I stopped asking questions when I realized that he knew how to turn the table saw off and on, which is a real resume enhancement around here. Kyle manages the shop, keeps everyone as productive as one would expect from this lot, and applies all of the bandages.
> 
> By now you're drawing a mental picture of the world I live in, and it ain't pretty. It's a wonder that the show gets produced at all! But, the Stumpy Nubs Workshop is a labor of love and I don't know what I'd do without it. As for Joy, Randy and Kyle, I fall asleep every night and peacefully dream about what I would do without them…
> 
> (Ok… I admit, some of the details about the Stumpy Nubs Workshop are exaggerated for entertainment value. For example, my name is not really Stumpy Nubs!)
> 
> Don't forget to watch the latest episode of the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood! Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!


my back is out and it hurts to laugh..

i'm dieing here!

great stuff stumpy! never a dull moment at blue collar woodworking!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *I'm not the only moron around here... Introducing Joy, Kyle and Randy...*
> 
> A lot of people ask me who works in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. They see me talking to someone off camera on one of the shows, or they notice I say "we, here at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop" a lot, yet I'm the only one they ever see on camera. So, here's the lowdown on that:
> 
> It's much like the situation that Sam Maloof enjoyed, only without the skill and artistic genius. He hired a young man to help him around the shop. Soon he had far more people who wanted to be his "shop boy" than he had space for them to work in. So he started telling people they could work there if they would do it for free. He found that aspiring woodworkers were more eager to learn from him than they were to get a paycheck, and he never paid for his help again. So I put an ad in the local paper:
> 
> "Wanted: Someone to work for free. Must be willing to work sporadic hours, do whatever I tell you, and assume the risk of serious bodily injury simply for the right to tell your friends that you work in the Stumpy Nubs Workshop."
> 
> I don't know how it worked so well for Maloof, because it sure didn't work for me. Sure, I got a few responses, but some of them were too vulgar to mention. It took months to weed out the crazies and settle upon three "helpers" for the shop. They might not be much to look at, and the smell is sometimes overpowering, but they literally work for peanuts and they all signed one of those "I promise not to sue if I lose my thumbs" documents.
> 
> Joy is a 30 year old mother of three horrific children. She's always late, and always cheerful. I suppose that's why she's named "Joy". Some days I think she should be named "gets nothing useful accomplished", but I give her a break because I know she has to go home to those screaming parasites and I'm just glad she chooses to come back here when the more obvious choice is a glass of wine and a bottle of sleeping pills.
> 
> Randy is 18 years old, and he's slow. No, I don't just mean he takes half the day to sweep the shop, I mean he talks slowly, walks slowly and I am entirely convinced that his mother drank a great deal throughout her pregnancy. He has a massive head covered with curly black hair so thick that several tools have been lost forever in there. A matching mustache and one of those revolting tufts of hair beneath the lower lip complete the package. Don't get me wrong, he's a lot of fun to be around. He talks endlessly about stuff only an 18 year old would care about and listens to heavy metal music on a massive pair of headphones, making it impossible to get his attention without throwing a hunk of oak at the back of his head.
> 
> Kyle was the first person I hired, and I actually pay him. Well, truth be told, I don't really "pay" him in the strictest sense of the word. What I do is give him the bags of sawdust that I can't get the garbage man to take any more. For the life of me, I can't figure out what he does with all of it. But I stopped asking questions when I realized that he knew how to turn the table saw off and on, which is a real resume enhancement around here. Kyle manages the shop, keeps everyone as productive as one would expect from this lot, and applies all of the bandages.
> 
> By now you're drawing a mental picture of the world I live in, and it ain't pretty. It's a wonder that the show gets produced at all! But, the Stumpy Nubs Workshop is a labor of love and I don't know what I'd do without it. As for Joy, Randy and Kyle, I fall asleep every night and peacefully dream about what I would do without them…
> 
> (Ok… I admit, some of the details about the Stumpy Nubs Workshop are exaggerated for entertainment value. For example, my name is not really Stumpy Nubs!)
> 
> Don't forget to watch the latest episode of the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood! Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!


Thanks Roger!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*

(If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")

I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.

A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.

Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).

When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?










I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...










Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)










$99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.

Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.

The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.

Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.

*UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.

So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.

I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.

Here's a sketchup view of the final result…










*Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"

Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


----------



## FreshSawDust

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


You could trade out the back rail with some square tubing and drill some holes for indexing pins on the vertical face and span your platform to the front edge with a cleat to ride on the fence just to keep it square.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


Pretty ambitious.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


*Fresh*- That's a very good idea. The problem is my table saw (actually two saws mounted side by side) are set into a big island. There is no back rail, and no place to add one. So that complicates it for me.

*Doc*- If I'm not inventing I'm not having fun!

I saw a guy who built a big micro-adjuster for his saw that clamped onto the rail. But it was simply a screw fed system that nudged the fence closer to the blade. While that would have been a much simpler project, I wanted the repeatability that comes with these Positioners. While they do have a micro-adjust feature, they are all about keeping the exact same infinate amount of settings even if you move away from it and come back later, without having to tune every cut.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


Enjoy yourself, and create! It's like learning to do something well, trial and error? Hey thanks for the worksharp stuff. I have one sitting under a shop cat, lol


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


Way to go Stumpy


----------



## geoscann

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


Stumpy to throw a wrench in the gears if your going to go through all that to make repeatable cuts why dont you fix a secondary fence with dowel pins for location and bolt it down. then make spacer blocks between the two fences that are all the sizes you what. a hole lot cheaper. and it leaves you with all that money for taco bell.

the new fridge door did you paint it with that paint that looks like stainless steel you know stainless is all the rage.


----------



## FreshSawDust

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


Willing to drill some dog holes in the outfeed table?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


Geo- That would work, but I want infinite repeatability. The positioner gives me that with indexing ribs every 1/32". I am just looking to extend the capacity of the 12" positioner by moving it over a foot at a time. So I only need stops every foot.

Fresh- I never considered that. But I actually have come up with a solution. I'll post it later.


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


Sounds like what you REALLY want is one of these!


----------



## crashn

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


Incra does sell just the rails and cross bar to use an existing positioner. Price is kinda high, but it maybe an option


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


Stumpy, perhaps you should look into linear actuators and pneumatic cylinders to add to your Xacta fence.
There are homebrew controllers out there too. This is a similar setup for your TV lift BTW.

Once you go CNC, you never go back.


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


Ok, I tried to embed the video of the CNC table saw fence from Youtube. It didn't work.

I think Stumpy WANTS the ease of CNC, but is in denial about it. He really wants to be seen as an 'Old School' woodworker, but inherently struggles against the ease of modern innovation.

Modern tools really just enhance our ability to excel at our wood working. 
Embrace the technology Stumpy. Move towards the light! :-D


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


An Incra positioner based fence is pretty modern technology. Besides, that doesn't mean I won't do something else later.


----------



## JoeLyddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


Yes… Computer Numerical Controlled cutting is about as 100% EASY repeatablility as you can get!

Get it right Once & you have it forever!

... and it's a flexible as a changing the program, which is like editing a text file; of course, there is a little debugging & testing that needs to be done (which you do anyway).

... AND, you can make them yourself without spend REALLY BIG BUCKS!
... we have a LJ who has done just that… * SPalm*, I think… & others… a seach for CNC would do it.


----------



## secureplay

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


1. Find an old Incra Jig on Craigs List. I've gotten these for $30. They don't micro adjust, but, really, who cares. They are accurate down to 1/32".

Or.

2. Use your jig to create a series of precise 1' pieces of plastic or some such and calibrate them to a base fence at the edge of your rail… just like the Incra system does. Extra points for building a slick locking mechanism.


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


Just think about it. 
Type the distance on a keypad and Wooooosh! 
The fence moves to exactly that spot and locks into place.
Over and over and over again. Repeatabilty measured in thousanths!


----------



## JoeLyddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


*The beauty of a Computer Program…*

You can write a program to Print Payroll Checks for 100 people… or 100 million people… exactly the same way each time! *100% repeatability!*


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


Hey *DS * and *Joe*: Show us your table saw fences! I'm anxious to see these marvels of technology. Can I control your saw from my laptop? 

*I JUST UPDATED THE BLOG ABOVE WITH THE FINISHED RESULTS*


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


As you may know, if you've read my blog, I have a new TS with which I am less than impressed by the fence.

You may well have inspired me to build this CNC fence for myself. I would've preferred that YOU work out the gliches and make the plans available for me to do it easier, but, that doesn't look like it's gonna happen.

So, I guess I'm on my own. Who knows, maybe I can make the plans and controller circuitry available for purchase on a website. (Probably not, but it sounded good.)


----------



## degoose

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


I have the full incra lsts fence… you should see the cost to import into Australia…I would love to only pay your price on everything…


----------



## JohnMeeley

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


I think it's 1500.00 dollars of genius at the discounted price of 100.00!

How accurate did you bother to make your 1, 2 and 3 foot incremental drilled holes? And what basics did you use to do that? That seems to be the starting point of your accuracy, not your repeat-ability.

100 buck winner.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


*John*- I actually used the positioner itself to make the indexing holes. I slid the fence until the blade was just brushing it and zeroed out the positioner scale there. Then I used that scale to move the positioner a foot to the right while keeping the fence locked down. That's the spot for the first indexing hole. Then I locked the positioner and slid the fence toward it until I was back to zero. Then I locked the fence, unlocked the positioner and repeated the first step. In this way you can walk it down the rail a foot at a time, using the dead on accurate positioner to be certain your indexing holes end up in the proper spot.

The critical part is to have the holes exactly a foot apart. Their relationship to the blade is less important because you can adjust the positioner scale to make up for that, as well as adjust for thicker blades, dado sets, etc. But if the holes are not exactly a foot apart, you will have to readjust every time, and that defeats the whole purpose.


----------



## JohnMeeley

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


And that sir, answered my question completely. I was concerned/worried/interested in the accuracy of the spacing, although if you are aware of the 'defect' you can compensate for it. (to 1/32")

Does using Ply concern you? Or do you have plans to modify another 20.00 HB tool to machine something outa aluminium?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


HA! That's a good one! 

Nope, I love plywood. I built a giant box joint cutting machine today almost entirely out of MDF!


----------



## JohnMeeley

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


I look forward to your show on the baddest box joint jig to hit the market since, well, since it comes complete with your own brand of humor at no extra charge!

Have a cold one, my friend.

BTW, your quite the sketchup guy!


----------



## JoeLyddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


DS,

Looking forward to seeing your CNC Table saw fence controller!

Shouldn't be too bad… only ONE axis…

Would be really COOL!

I can see one even doing Box Joints by controlling the fence by computer…

Limited only by your imagination…

Can hardly wait to see it…


----------



## 559dustdesigns

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


Joe, you've got to build it with three axis or control. One for the fence, one for the blade height, and one for trunnion tilt. Lol


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


And a fourth for the power feeder. And a fifth to get you a beer while it cuts your parts…


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


Wow, did I open a can o' worms or what! I DO have plans to build a CNC, but I had in mind a 4-axis router-lathe type setup.

I've got a lot of experience with a Beismeyer style fence and never had an issue accurately positiong it where I needed. I guess that is why the Incra systems have always confounded me. Why do you need that when there is a nice hairline sight on the Beis?

I have the experience to build the CNC machine, even the controller, from scratch. (I have a EE degree with a specialty in embedded control systems) All I really lack is the force of will and monetary resources to build it.
Maybe that will change. Maybe even sooner than later. Hmmmm.

Maybe I use the TS fence as a primer for the 4-axis… Hmmmm. Stay tuned.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


*Looking forward to it, DS!*

You certainly can get accurate cuts on a Beismeyer style fence. But that's only as accurate as your eye is at viewing that hairline. The angle from which you view that line also affects the measurement. Now, we're only talking a few thousandths of an inch, and that won't make that big of a difference for most tasks. BUT, if it is off two thousandths to the right for one cut, and then when you want to cut another piece the same length later it may be off a couple thousandths to the left, etc. The tiny error has now doubled when the two [ieces are compared to each other. Those little errors can compound quickly through an entire peoject. The benefit of the positioner is that it automatically finds the exact same spot every time, even if you move the fence and want to come back later. Errors don't add up that way.

It is not a vital tool, just a nice one to have.


----------



## JoeLyddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


I thought we wanted something to replace the Incra High Priced Fence system…

That's why I mentioned a Simple CNC machine to control the Fence placement…it would be an interactive CNC system.
(which would probably cost more than the Incra) LOL

Blade height & tilt is done the Old Fashioned way… as it would be when using the Incra system.

LOL


----------



## rogerw

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tough position to be in... (UPDATED 3:30 PM)*
> 
> (If you read this blog this morning, you can find the update just below… next to the BOLD letters that spell "update")
> 
> I learned a long time ago that the most important part of a table saw besides the blade, motor, splitter/riving knife, zero clearance insert, blade guard, out feed table and wings is… the fence. (Don't hold me to that order of importance.) But most table saws either don't come with a fence, or don't come with a good one. To me, that's like buying a car and finding out the steering wheel isn't included.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a nice after market fence. It's a "T" style, the kind invented by that guy who's name nobody can spell (Bes…Bessy…Betsy…something). It's a good 'ol fence, I can't complain. But I'm the kind of guy who HAS to try and improve everything. For some reason I always think I can make everything better if I glue something to it or cut something off. Just the other day I put a new MDF door on the refrigerator. My wife wasn't impressed, especially because the refrigerator was brand new. But I insisted that it was better because I had "customized" it.
> 
> Now I have my eyes set on my table saw fence (at least the one that isn't swollen shut).
> 
> When I bought the sucker, I really wanted one of those Incra setups that uses a lead screw to give you dead on, repeatable cuts. But have you ever seen what those things cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at one, then I looked at my wallet, then I looked at my round belly, and I opted for Taco Bell and a trip to Rockler where I finagled a good deal on an Xacta Fence. I insisted that he knock $100 off just because I hate when companies change the spelling of a word just to make something sound unique. Where I come from, it's spelled "exacta"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho… This fence has worked well for two years now, but at night I still dreamed of a magical land where an Incra positioner would satisfy all of my woodworking needs. To make a long story slightly less long, I came upon two things at my local Woodcraft. Free coffee, and the clearance table. The coffee was good, you should try it some time. But on the table was a glowing box of pure magic. The Pinnacle Positioner, clearanced out for 99 bucks. I rushed back to the shop and did what every woodworker does when faced by a difficult decision. I got Charles Neil's opinion. Turns out he did a demo of this little beauty a while back, and since his work always looks better than mine, I had to have it. (The Pinnacle Positiner is the Woodcraft labeled Incra Lite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $99 and another grilled stuffed burrito later, I had it on my bench. Now came the tricky part. It's actually not designed for the table saw. It's a router fence system. Think that's gonna stop me from strapping it to my saw? Heck no! I plan on using the repeatable accuracy of this baby to make my 2-year old fence at least half as good as the Incra setup I originally wanted. So I set to building a little platform for the Positioner that would ride along the fence rail. The idea is to move it to the nearest foot, lock it down, and then use it to adjust the fence. The positioner has an interlocking thread system which automatically adjusts your eyeballed settings to the nearest 1/32", making exact measurements repeatable. It also has a micro adjust knob for even more accuracy.
> 
> Here's the rub. The positioner has 14" of adjustabillity, thus the need to position it on the rail to the nearest foot. But that little motion compromises your repeatable accuracy. Take an 18" rip for example. I would slide the fence and positioner along the rail to the 24", where I'd lock down the positioner with a simple cam lever. Then I would slide the fence itself back to the 18" mark using the scale on the positioner. When I flip the lever on the positioner, it will lock that fence in to the nearest 1/32". Then I can make my cut, maybe make another at 14", a third at 22"... and then I can come right back to my 18" cut and it will be exactly the same as the first one. Perfect repeatabillity without the standard few thousandths of an inch that comes from human error. BUT- suppose I want to make a 8" cut somewhere in there. Since the positioner only has a foot of movement, I would have to unlock it from the rail, move it to the 12" mark, and use that as my reference point to adjust for my 8" cut. My repeatabillity is spoiled when that positioner is moved, because it has no positive stop along the rail. It's only as accurate as my eyeballs when moving it from the nearest 1', 2', 3' and so on. That makes it little better than the original fence without the positioner.
> 
> The answer, of course, is to make some type of positive stops along the fence rail. But I can see no way of doing it without drilling some holes in the rail itself. Then, what if it doesn't work as planned? I'll be forever reminded of my hair-brained idea by a row of holes, spaced every foot along the fence rail.
> 
> Stay tuned because this sucker is also going to be adapted for my router table, drill press, band saw, and I might find a way to use it for micro adjustments on that refrigerator door.
> 
> *UPDATE*: I solved my problem and it's working like a charm. I just bit the bullet and drilled three holes in the front rail of my existing fence system. These three holes provide positive stops at 1', 2' and 3' from the blade. And I also tapped the holes so that the indexing pin on the positioner base also tightens the whole thing in place with a simple twist.
> 
> So, to get dead on, repeatable cuts I just slide the whole unit (fence and positioner) over to the nearest foot, tighten the indexing knob, and then use the positioner's scale to set the fence to the exact measurement. Then you push the levers to lock everything in place and start cutting. If I need to adjust a hair or two, I unlock the fence only, and turn the microadjust knob, relock the fence and go.
> 
> I used it to build my box joint machine today (that will be part of this weekend's show) and already love it. Of course, it adds a few more steps when compared to the simple cam on the original fence. But if I'm in a hurry, I can just leave the positioner unlocked and use my fence like I always did. There's no need to remove the positioner from the rail.
> 
> Here's a sketchup view of the final result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


didn't see a picture of the fridge! lol


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I never get the last word...*

Everyone wants to have the last word. It's gotten so you can't even tell your neighbor that his wife is fat without having an endless back and forth about it. Yes she is… no she isn't… She's as big as your house!… Why I oughta… It's a principal as old as time.

This principal has also been applied to woodworking. There are several books with titles like "The Last Word on Sharpening", "The Last Word on Workbenches", "The Last Word on Band Saw Amputations"… I may have made that last one up, but only to prove a point: Everyone considers his take on a subject to be definitive, end of story.

Now apply this principal to a hopeless obsessive compulsive like me, and you're in for some sleepless nights. Recently I began to think that I didn't get the last word, though I had every intention to. Yes, you guessed it… I'm talking about the recent dovetail episodes on Blue Collar Woodworking. I set out to produce the be all and end all expose' of the world of tails and pins, an unvarnished look at the life and death game we woodworkers play. But it turned out to be far too much for one episode. Then it turned out to be too much for two episodes. I think an entire season of the show would burst at the seams if I tried to fit every dovetail tip and technique into one place.

Consider this relatively simple joint. While it's simple in design, it's anything but simple to cut. There are dozens of ways to do it by hand, countless ways to do it by machine, and more jigs than I can count have been devised to make it easier. To have "the last word on dovetails" one would have to include all of that information so the audience would be able to choose what method makes the most sense to him. That would be impossible. I mean, dovetails are fun. But who wants to watch a 30 hour show about them? Nobody.

So I think it's time to stop trying to get the last word. No more books claiming to be the definative, only one you'll ever need, don't even dare to look elsewhere on the subject. Sound good? Great! I now consider this matter to be settled!

(By the way, my neighbor's wife isn't fat. She's at least 60 years old and spends most warm days sunbathing in a bikini right outside my window. Try and get THAT mental image erased!)

In case you missed the dovetail shows, the first one was about cutting them with a homemade "machine" and the second was full of tips to cut them by hand. I posted them below…

Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"

Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *I never get the last word...*
> 
> Everyone wants to have the last word. It's gotten so you can't even tell your neighbor that his wife is fat without having an endless back and forth about it. Yes she is… no she isn't… She's as big as your house!… Why I oughta… It's a principal as old as time.
> 
> This principal has also been applied to woodworking. There are several books with titles like "The Last Word on Sharpening", "The Last Word on Workbenches", "The Last Word on Band Saw Amputations"… I may have made that last one up, but only to prove a point: Everyone considers his take on a subject to be definitive, end of story.
> 
> Now apply this principal to a hopeless obsessive compulsive like me, and you're in for some sleepless nights. Recently I began to think that I didn't get the last word, though I had every intention to. Yes, you guessed it… I'm talking about the recent dovetail episodes on Blue Collar Woodworking. I set out to produce the be all and end all expose' of the world of tails and pins, an unvarnished look at the life and death game we woodworkers play. But it turned out to be far too much for one episode. Then it turned out to be too much for two episodes. I think an entire season of the show would burst at the seams if I tried to fit every dovetail tip and technique into one place.
> 
> Consider this relatively simple joint. While it's simple in design, it's anything but simple to cut. There are dozens of ways to do it by hand, countless ways to do it by machine, and more jigs than I can count have been devised to make it easier. To have "the last word on dovetails" one would have to include all of that information so the audience would be able to choose what method makes the most sense to him. That would be impossible. I mean, dovetails are fun. But who wants to watch a 30 hour show about them? Nobody.
> 
> So I think it's time to stop trying to get the last word. No more books claiming to be the definative, only one you'll ever need, don't even dare to look elsewhere on the subject. Sound good? Great! I now consider this matter to be settled!
> 
> (By the way, my neighbor's wife isn't fat. She's at least 60 years old and spends most warm days sunbathing in a bikini right outside my window. Try and get THAT mental image erased!)
> 
> In case you missed the dovetail shows, the first one was about cutting them with a homemade "machine" and the second was full of tips to cut them by hand. I posted them below…
> 
> Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


I thought about saying something here. But that would take the last word from you. So I'll just keep quiet…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *I never get the last word...*
> 
> Everyone wants to have the last word. It's gotten so you can't even tell your neighbor that his wife is fat without having an endless back and forth about it. Yes she is… no she isn't… She's as big as your house!… Why I oughta… It's a principal as old as time.
> 
> This principal has also been applied to woodworking. There are several books with titles like "The Last Word on Sharpening", "The Last Word on Workbenches", "The Last Word on Band Saw Amputations"… I may have made that last one up, but only to prove a point: Everyone considers his take on a subject to be definitive, end of story.
> 
> Now apply this principal to a hopeless obsessive compulsive like me, and you're in for some sleepless nights. Recently I began to think that I didn't get the last word, though I had every intention to. Yes, you guessed it… I'm talking about the recent dovetail episodes on Blue Collar Woodworking. I set out to produce the be all and end all expose' of the world of tails and pins, an unvarnished look at the life and death game we woodworkers play. But it turned out to be far too much for one episode. Then it turned out to be too much for two episodes. I think an entire season of the show would burst at the seams if I tried to fit every dovetail tip and technique into one place.
> 
> Consider this relatively simple joint. While it's simple in design, it's anything but simple to cut. There are dozens of ways to do it by hand, countless ways to do it by machine, and more jigs than I can count have been devised to make it easier. To have "the last word on dovetails" one would have to include all of that information so the audience would be able to choose what method makes the most sense to him. That would be impossible. I mean, dovetails are fun. But who wants to watch a 30 hour show about them? Nobody.
> 
> So I think it's time to stop trying to get the last word. No more books claiming to be the definative, only one you'll ever need, don't even dare to look elsewhere on the subject. Sound good? Great! I now consider this matter to be settled!
> 
> (By the way, my neighbor's wife isn't fat. She's at least 60 years old and spends most warm days sunbathing in a bikini right outside my window. Try and get THAT mental image erased!)
> 
> In case you missed the dovetail shows, the first one was about cutting them with a homemade "machine" and the second was full of tips to cut them by hand. I posted them below…
> 
> Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


Too late, you already did! Now someone else will have to comment and take the last work away from you!


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *I never get the last word...*
> 
> Everyone wants to have the last word. It's gotten so you can't even tell your neighbor that his wife is fat without having an endless back and forth about it. Yes she is… no she isn't… She's as big as your house!… Why I oughta… It's a principal as old as time.
> 
> This principal has also been applied to woodworking. There are several books with titles like "The Last Word on Sharpening", "The Last Word on Workbenches", "The Last Word on Band Saw Amputations"… I may have made that last one up, but only to prove a point: Everyone considers his take on a subject to be definitive, end of story.
> 
> Now apply this principal to a hopeless obsessive compulsive like me, and you're in for some sleepless nights. Recently I began to think that I didn't get the last word, though I had every intention to. Yes, you guessed it… I'm talking about the recent dovetail episodes on Blue Collar Woodworking. I set out to produce the be all and end all expose' of the world of tails and pins, an unvarnished look at the life and death game we woodworkers play. But it turned out to be far too much for one episode. Then it turned out to be too much for two episodes. I think an entire season of the show would burst at the seams if I tried to fit every dovetail tip and technique into one place.
> 
> Consider this relatively simple joint. While it's simple in design, it's anything but simple to cut. There are dozens of ways to do it by hand, countless ways to do it by machine, and more jigs than I can count have been devised to make it easier. To have "the last word on dovetails" one would have to include all of that information so the audience would be able to choose what method makes the most sense to him. That would be impossible. I mean, dovetails are fun. But who wants to watch a 30 hour show about them? Nobody.
> 
> So I think it's time to stop trying to get the last word. No more books claiming to be the definative, only one you'll ever need, don't even dare to look elsewhere on the subject. Sound good? Great! I now consider this matter to be settled!
> 
> (By the way, my neighbor's wife isn't fat. She's at least 60 years old and spends most warm days sunbathing in a bikini right outside my window. Try and get THAT mental image erased!)
> 
> In case you missed the dovetail shows, the first one was about cutting them with a homemade "machine" and the second was full of tips to cut them by hand. I posted them below…
> 
> Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


*WOOD*


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *I never get the last word...*
> 
> Everyone wants to have the last word. It's gotten so you can't even tell your neighbor that his wife is fat without having an endless back and forth about it. Yes she is… no she isn't… She's as big as your house!… Why I oughta… It's a principal as old as time.
> 
> This principal has also been applied to woodworking. There are several books with titles like "The Last Word on Sharpening", "The Last Word on Workbenches", "The Last Word on Band Saw Amputations"… I may have made that last one up, but only to prove a point: Everyone considers his take on a subject to be definitive, end of story.
> 
> Now apply this principal to a hopeless obsessive compulsive like me, and you're in for some sleepless nights. Recently I began to think that I didn't get the last word, though I had every intention to. Yes, you guessed it… I'm talking about the recent dovetail episodes on Blue Collar Woodworking. I set out to produce the be all and end all expose' of the world of tails and pins, an unvarnished look at the life and death game we woodworkers play. But it turned out to be far too much for one episode. Then it turned out to be too much for two episodes. I think an entire season of the show would burst at the seams if I tried to fit every dovetail tip and technique into one place.
> 
> Consider this relatively simple joint. While it's simple in design, it's anything but simple to cut. There are dozens of ways to do it by hand, countless ways to do it by machine, and more jigs than I can count have been devised to make it easier. To have "the last word on dovetails" one would have to include all of that information so the audience would be able to choose what method makes the most sense to him. That would be impossible. I mean, dovetails are fun. But who wants to watch a 30 hour show about them? Nobody.
> 
> So I think it's time to stop trying to get the last word. No more books claiming to be the definative, only one you'll ever need, don't even dare to look elsewhere on the subject. Sound good? Great! I now consider this matter to be settled!
> 
> (By the way, my neighbor's wife isn't fat. She's at least 60 years old and spends most warm days sunbathing in a bikini right outside my window. Try and get THAT mental image erased!)
> 
> In case you missed the dovetail shows, the first one was about cutting them with a homemade "machine" and the second was full of tips to cut them by hand. I posted them below…
> 
> Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


Stumpy well said. I have my own way of cutting mine. What I had to do was find the method that works for me. No 2 BBQ recipes are the same. I think you did a fine job.
*WORD*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

StumpyNubs said:


> *I never get the last word...*
> 
> Everyone wants to have the last word. It's gotten so you can't even tell your neighbor that his wife is fat without having an endless back and forth about it. Yes she is… no she isn't… She's as big as your house!… Why I oughta… It's a principal as old as time.
> 
> This principal has also been applied to woodworking. There are several books with titles like "The Last Word on Sharpening", "The Last Word on Workbenches", "The Last Word on Band Saw Amputations"… I may have made that last one up, but only to prove a point: Everyone considers his take on a subject to be definitive, end of story.
> 
> Now apply this principal to a hopeless obsessive compulsive like me, and you're in for some sleepless nights. Recently I began to think that I didn't get the last word, though I had every intention to. Yes, you guessed it… I'm talking about the recent dovetail episodes on Blue Collar Woodworking. I set out to produce the be all and end all expose' of the world of tails and pins, an unvarnished look at the life and death game we woodworkers play. But it turned out to be far too much for one episode. Then it turned out to be too much for two episodes. I think an entire season of the show would burst at the seams if I tried to fit every dovetail tip and technique into one place.
> 
> Consider this relatively simple joint. While it's simple in design, it's anything but simple to cut. There are dozens of ways to do it by hand, countless ways to do it by machine, and more jigs than I can count have been devised to make it easier. To have "the last word on dovetails" one would have to include all of that information so the audience would be able to choose what method makes the most sense to him. That would be impossible. I mean, dovetails are fun. But who wants to watch a 30 hour show about them? Nobody.
> 
> So I think it's time to stop trying to get the last word. No more books claiming to be the definative, only one you'll ever need, don't even dare to look elsewhere on the subject. Sound good? Great! I now consider this matter to be settled!
> 
> (By the way, my neighbor's wife isn't fat. She's at least 60 years old and spends most warm days sunbathing in a bikini right outside my window. Try and get THAT mental image erased!)
> 
> In case you missed the dovetail shows, the first one was about cutting them with a homemade "machine" and the second was full of tips to cut them by hand. I posted them below…
> 
> Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


I think you did a good job on the machine as far as shop built machines go. I have seen numerous shop built variations on how to cut dovetails with a jig. This is the best shop built version I've seen though. 
Most shop built dovetail machines/jigs lack accuraccy enough to make them easier to cut by hand than to use the jig.
Now, the kicker, most factory made jigs aren't much better. I have owned three different factory made dovetail jigs and none of them were worth the price.

As for getting the LAST word in, I don't see know way of doing that unless you own a gun, and the law doesn't look too kindly on that. Also, if you go that route anyway, be sure to make a headshot. You wouldn't want the person you're talking to foil your plans with thise pesky dying words.


----------



## Bluepine38

StumpyNubs said:


> *I never get the last word...*
> 
> Everyone wants to have the last word. It's gotten so you can't even tell your neighbor that his wife is fat without having an endless back and forth about it. Yes she is… no she isn't… She's as big as your house!… Why I oughta… It's a principal as old as time.
> 
> This principal has also been applied to woodworking. There are several books with titles like "The Last Word on Sharpening", "The Last Word on Workbenches", "The Last Word on Band Saw Amputations"… I may have made that last one up, but only to prove a point: Everyone considers his take on a subject to be definitive, end of story.
> 
> Now apply this principal to a hopeless obsessive compulsive like me, and you're in for some sleepless nights. Recently I began to think that I didn't get the last word, though I had every intention to. Yes, you guessed it… I'm talking about the recent dovetail episodes on Blue Collar Woodworking. I set out to produce the be all and end all expose' of the world of tails and pins, an unvarnished look at the life and death game we woodworkers play. But it turned out to be far too much for one episode. Then it turned out to be too much for two episodes. I think an entire season of the show would burst at the seams if I tried to fit every dovetail tip and technique into one place.
> 
> Consider this relatively simple joint. While it's simple in design, it's anything but simple to cut. There are dozens of ways to do it by hand, countless ways to do it by machine, and more jigs than I can count have been devised to make it easier. To have "the last word on dovetails" one would have to include all of that information so the audience would be able to choose what method makes the most sense to him. That would be impossible. I mean, dovetails are fun. But who wants to watch a 30 hour show about them? Nobody.
> 
> So I think it's time to stop trying to get the last word. No more books claiming to be the definative, only one you'll ever need, don't even dare to look elsewhere on the subject. Sound good? Great! I now consider this matter to be settled!
> 
> (By the way, my neighbor's wife isn't fat. She's at least 60 years old and spends most warm days sunbathing in a bikini right outside my window. Try and get THAT mental image erased!)
> 
> In case you missed the dovetail shows, the first one was about cutting them with a homemade "machine" and the second was full of tips to cut them by hand. I posted them below…
> 
> Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


I like your shows and your versions of cutting dovetails, but my house has just informed me that until I fix
some of its major complaints, I am going to be very limited in my shop play time. Yes I know wood talks
to some people, but my house speaks to me by means of squeaky deck planks and doors that do not
quite work right anymore. Hopefully I will be ordering plans for that dovetail jig by the end of this years
endless summer. Thank you for sharing and I am thankful if I get in any word, much less the last one.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

StumpyNubs said:


> *I never get the last word...*
> 
> Everyone wants to have the last word. It's gotten so you can't even tell your neighbor that his wife is fat without having an endless back and forth about it. Yes she is… no she isn't… She's as big as your house!… Why I oughta… It's a principal as old as time.
> 
> This principal has also been applied to woodworking. There are several books with titles like "The Last Word on Sharpening", "The Last Word on Workbenches", "The Last Word on Band Saw Amputations"… I may have made that last one up, but only to prove a point: Everyone considers his take on a subject to be definitive, end of story.
> 
> Now apply this principal to a hopeless obsessive compulsive like me, and you're in for some sleepless nights. Recently I began to think that I didn't get the last word, though I had every intention to. Yes, you guessed it… I'm talking about the recent dovetail episodes on Blue Collar Woodworking. I set out to produce the be all and end all expose' of the world of tails and pins, an unvarnished look at the life and death game we woodworkers play. But it turned out to be far too much for one episode. Then it turned out to be too much for two episodes. I think an entire season of the show would burst at the seams if I tried to fit every dovetail tip and technique into one place.
> 
> Consider this relatively simple joint. While it's simple in design, it's anything but simple to cut. There are dozens of ways to do it by hand, countless ways to do it by machine, and more jigs than I can count have been devised to make it easier. To have "the last word on dovetails" one would have to include all of that information so the audience would be able to choose what method makes the most sense to him. That would be impossible. I mean, dovetails are fun. But who wants to watch a 30 hour show about them? Nobody.
> 
> So I think it's time to stop trying to get the last word. No more books claiming to be the definative, only one you'll ever need, don't even dare to look elsewhere on the subject. Sound good? Great! I now consider this matter to be settled!
> 
> (By the way, my neighbor's wife isn't fat. She's at least 60 years old and spends most warm days sunbathing in a bikini right outside my window. Try and get THAT mental image erased!)
> 
> In case you missed the dovetail shows, the first one was about cutting them with a homemade "machine" and the second was full of tips to cut them by hand. I posted them below…
> 
> Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


My house speaks to me via my wife, Bluepine.


----------



## Ken90712

StumpyNubs said:


> *I never get the last word...*
> 
> Everyone wants to have the last word. It's gotten so you can't even tell your neighbor that his wife is fat without having an endless back and forth about it. Yes she is… no she isn't… She's as big as your house!… Why I oughta… It's a principal as old as time.
> 
> This principal has also been applied to woodworking. There are several books with titles like "The Last Word on Sharpening", "The Last Word on Workbenches", "The Last Word on Band Saw Amputations"… I may have made that last one up, but only to prove a point: Everyone considers his take on a subject to be definitive, end of story.
> 
> Now apply this principal to a hopeless obsessive compulsive like me, and you're in for some sleepless nights. Recently I began to think that I didn't get the last word, though I had every intention to. Yes, you guessed it… I'm talking about the recent dovetail episodes on Blue Collar Woodworking. I set out to produce the be all and end all expose' of the world of tails and pins, an unvarnished look at the life and death game we woodworkers play. But it turned out to be far too much for one episode. Then it turned out to be too much for two episodes. I think an entire season of the show would burst at the seams if I tried to fit every dovetail tip and technique into one place.
> 
> Consider this relatively simple joint. While it's simple in design, it's anything but simple to cut. There are dozens of ways to do it by hand, countless ways to do it by machine, and more jigs than I can count have been devised to make it easier. To have "the last word on dovetails" one would have to include all of that information so the audience would be able to choose what method makes the most sense to him. That would be impossible. I mean, dovetails are fun. But who wants to watch a 30 hour show about them? Nobody.
> 
> So I think it's time to stop trying to get the last word. No more books claiming to be the definative, only one you'll ever need, don't even dare to look elsewhere on the subject. Sound good? Great! I now consider this matter to be settled!
> 
> (By the way, my neighbor's wife isn't fat. She's at least 60 years old and spends most warm days sunbathing in a bikini right outside my window. Try and get THAT mental image erased!)
> 
> In case you missed the dovetail shows, the first one was about cutting them with a homemade "machine" and the second was full of tips to cut them by hand. I posted them below…
> 
> Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


LOL always fun to watch!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *I never get the last word...*
> 
> Everyone wants to have the last word. It's gotten so you can't even tell your neighbor that his wife is fat without having an endless back and forth about it. Yes she is… no she isn't… She's as big as your house!… Why I oughta… It's a principal as old as time.
> 
> This principal has also been applied to woodworking. There are several books with titles like "The Last Word on Sharpening", "The Last Word on Workbenches", "The Last Word on Band Saw Amputations"… I may have made that last one up, but only to prove a point: Everyone considers his take on a subject to be definitive, end of story.
> 
> Now apply this principal to a hopeless obsessive compulsive like me, and you're in for some sleepless nights. Recently I began to think that I didn't get the last word, though I had every intention to. Yes, you guessed it… I'm talking about the recent dovetail episodes on Blue Collar Woodworking. I set out to produce the be all and end all expose' of the world of tails and pins, an unvarnished look at the life and death game we woodworkers play. But it turned out to be far too much for one episode. Then it turned out to be too much for two episodes. I think an entire season of the show would burst at the seams if I tried to fit every dovetail tip and technique into one place.
> 
> Consider this relatively simple joint. While it's simple in design, it's anything but simple to cut. There are dozens of ways to do it by hand, countless ways to do it by machine, and more jigs than I can count have been devised to make it easier. To have "the last word on dovetails" one would have to include all of that information so the audience would be able to choose what method makes the most sense to him. That would be impossible. I mean, dovetails are fun. But who wants to watch a 30 hour show about them? Nobody.
> 
> So I think it's time to stop trying to get the last word. No more books claiming to be the definative, only one you'll ever need, don't even dare to look elsewhere on the subject. Sound good? Great! I now consider this matter to be settled!
> 
> (By the way, my neighbor's wife isn't fat. She's at least 60 years old and spends most warm days sunbathing in a bikini right outside my window. Try and get THAT mental image erased!)
> 
> In case you missed the dovetail shows, the first one was about cutting them with a homemade "machine" and the second was full of tips to cut them by hand. I posted them below…
> 
> Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


Thanks everybody! Of course I wasn't trying to get sympathy about my dovetail shows. I enjoyed them. I am just the kind of guy who always wants to make a complete compilation of everything. But that just isn't possible.


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *I never get the last word...*
> 
> Everyone wants to have the last word. It's gotten so you can't even tell your neighbor that his wife is fat without having an endless back and forth about it. Yes she is… no she isn't… She's as big as your house!… Why I oughta… It's a principal as old as time.
> 
> This principal has also been applied to woodworking. There are several books with titles like "The Last Word on Sharpening", "The Last Word on Workbenches", "The Last Word on Band Saw Amputations"… I may have made that last one up, but only to prove a point: Everyone considers his take on a subject to be definitive, end of story.
> 
> Now apply this principal to a hopeless obsessive compulsive like me, and you're in for some sleepless nights. Recently I began to think that I didn't get the last word, though I had every intention to. Yes, you guessed it… I'm talking about the recent dovetail episodes on Blue Collar Woodworking. I set out to produce the be all and end all expose' of the world of tails and pins, an unvarnished look at the life and death game we woodworkers play. But it turned out to be far too much for one episode. Then it turned out to be too much for two episodes. I think an entire season of the show would burst at the seams if I tried to fit every dovetail tip and technique into one place.
> 
> Consider this relatively simple joint. While it's simple in design, it's anything but simple to cut. There are dozens of ways to do it by hand, countless ways to do it by machine, and more jigs than I can count have been devised to make it easier. To have "the last word on dovetails" one would have to include all of that information so the audience would be able to choose what method makes the most sense to him. That would be impossible. I mean, dovetails are fun. But who wants to watch a 30 hour show about them? Nobody.
> 
> So I think it's time to stop trying to get the last word. No more books claiming to be the definative, only one you'll ever need, don't even dare to look elsewhere on the subject. Sound good? Great! I now consider this matter to be settled!
> 
> (By the way, my neighbor's wife isn't fat. She's at least 60 years old and spends most warm days sunbathing in a bikini right outside my window. Try and get THAT mental image erased!)
> 
> In case you missed the dovetail shows, the first one was about cutting them with a homemade "machine" and the second was full of tips to cut them by hand. I posted them below…
> 
> Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


*I'm getting the last word!* (words actually, it depends on which dictionary you use) zymurgy, Zyrian, zyxomma, zyxt, zyzonym, zyzzyva


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *I never get the last word...*
> 
> Everyone wants to have the last word. It's gotten so you can't even tell your neighbor that his wife is fat without having an endless back and forth about it. Yes she is… no she isn't… She's as big as your house!… Why I oughta… It's a principal as old as time.
> 
> This principal has also been applied to woodworking. There are several books with titles like "The Last Word on Sharpening", "The Last Word on Workbenches", "The Last Word on Band Saw Amputations"… I may have made that last one up, but only to prove a point: Everyone considers his take on a subject to be definitive, end of story.
> 
> Now apply this principal to a hopeless obsessive compulsive like me, and you're in for some sleepless nights. Recently I began to think that I didn't get the last word, though I had every intention to. Yes, you guessed it… I'm talking about the recent dovetail episodes on Blue Collar Woodworking. I set out to produce the be all and end all expose' of the world of tails and pins, an unvarnished look at the life and death game we woodworkers play. But it turned out to be far too much for one episode. Then it turned out to be too much for two episodes. I think an entire season of the show would burst at the seams if I tried to fit every dovetail tip and technique into one place.
> 
> Consider this relatively simple joint. While it's simple in design, it's anything but simple to cut. There are dozens of ways to do it by hand, countless ways to do it by machine, and more jigs than I can count have been devised to make it easier. To have "the last word on dovetails" one would have to include all of that information so the audience would be able to choose what method makes the most sense to him. That would be impossible. I mean, dovetails are fun. But who wants to watch a 30 hour show about them? Nobody.
> 
> So I think it's time to stop trying to get the last word. No more books claiming to be the definative, only one you'll ever need, don't even dare to look elsewhere on the subject. Sound good? Great! I now consider this matter to be settled!
> 
> (By the way, my neighbor's wife isn't fat. She's at least 60 years old and spends most warm days sunbathing in a bikini right outside my window. Try and get THAT mental image erased!)
> 
> In case you missed the dovetail shows, the first one was about cutting them with a homemade "machine" and the second was full of tips to cut them by hand. I posted them below…
> 
> Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


Your ideas,inventions are creative like you. I'm in the gotta fix my house situation as well. splitting that between chores and work. Liked the chisel sharpening video. My clients have canceled so I am going to sharpen chisels with my worksharp. Good ideas there Stump jumper!

You can have the last word. The kids I work with say Blah Blah Blah Tom ..LOL


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *I never get the last word...*
> 
> Everyone wants to have the last word. It's gotten so you can't even tell your neighbor that his wife is fat without having an endless back and forth about it. Yes she is… no she isn't… She's as big as your house!… Why I oughta… It's a principal as old as time.
> 
> This principal has also been applied to woodworking. There are several books with titles like "The Last Word on Sharpening", "The Last Word on Workbenches", "The Last Word on Band Saw Amputations"… I may have made that last one up, but only to prove a point: Everyone considers his take on a subject to be definitive, end of story.
> 
> Now apply this principal to a hopeless obsessive compulsive like me, and you're in for some sleepless nights. Recently I began to think that I didn't get the last word, though I had every intention to. Yes, you guessed it… I'm talking about the recent dovetail episodes on Blue Collar Woodworking. I set out to produce the be all and end all expose' of the world of tails and pins, an unvarnished look at the life and death game we woodworkers play. But it turned out to be far too much for one episode. Then it turned out to be too much for two episodes. I think an entire season of the show would burst at the seams if I tried to fit every dovetail tip and technique into one place.
> 
> Consider this relatively simple joint. While it's simple in design, it's anything but simple to cut. There are dozens of ways to do it by hand, countless ways to do it by machine, and more jigs than I can count have been devised to make it easier. To have "the last word on dovetails" one would have to include all of that information so the audience would be able to choose what method makes the most sense to him. That would be impossible. I mean, dovetails are fun. But who wants to watch a 30 hour show about them? Nobody.
> 
> So I think it's time to stop trying to get the last word. No more books claiming to be the definative, only one you'll ever need, don't even dare to look elsewhere on the subject. Sound good? Great! I now consider this matter to be settled!
> 
> (By the way, my neighbor's wife isn't fat. She's at least 60 years old and spends most warm days sunbathing in a bikini right outside my window. Try and get THAT mental image erased!)
> 
> In case you missed the dovetail shows, the first one was about cutting them with a homemade "machine" and the second was full of tips to cut them by hand. I posted them below…
> 
> Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


If I can get it away from the shop cats!


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *I never get the last word...*
> 
> Everyone wants to have the last word. It's gotten so you can't even tell your neighbor that his wife is fat without having an endless back and forth about it. Yes she is… no she isn't… She's as big as your house!… Why I oughta… It's a principal as old as time.
> 
> This principal has also been applied to woodworking. There are several books with titles like "The Last Word on Sharpening", "The Last Word on Workbenches", "The Last Word on Band Saw Amputations"… I may have made that last one up, but only to prove a point: Everyone considers his take on a subject to be definitive, end of story.
> 
> Now apply this principal to a hopeless obsessive compulsive like me, and you're in for some sleepless nights. Recently I began to think that I didn't get the last word, though I had every intention to. Yes, you guessed it… I'm talking about the recent dovetail episodes on Blue Collar Woodworking. I set out to produce the be all and end all expose' of the world of tails and pins, an unvarnished look at the life and death game we woodworkers play. But it turned out to be far too much for one episode. Then it turned out to be too much for two episodes. I think an entire season of the show would burst at the seams if I tried to fit every dovetail tip and technique into one place.
> 
> Consider this relatively simple joint. While it's simple in design, it's anything but simple to cut. There are dozens of ways to do it by hand, countless ways to do it by machine, and more jigs than I can count have been devised to make it easier. To have "the last word on dovetails" one would have to include all of that information so the audience would be able to choose what method makes the most sense to him. That would be impossible. I mean, dovetails are fun. But who wants to watch a 30 hour show about them? Nobody.
> 
> So I think it's time to stop trying to get the last word. No more books claiming to be the definative, only one you'll ever need, don't even dare to look elsewhere on the subject. Sound good? Great! I now consider this matter to be settled!
> 
> (By the way, my neighbor's wife isn't fat. She's at least 60 years old and spends most warm days sunbathing in a bikini right outside my window. Try and get THAT mental image erased!)
> 
> In case you missed the dovetail shows, the first one was about cutting them with a homemade "machine" and the second was full of tips to cut them by hand. I posted them below…
> 
> Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


Doc I got a cat that is going to cause me to hurt myself. He sneaks up on me when I am running the router table.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

StumpyNubs said:


> *I never get the last word...*
> 
> Everyone wants to have the last word. It's gotten so you can't even tell your neighbor that his wife is fat without having an endless back and forth about it. Yes she is… no she isn't… She's as big as your house!… Why I oughta… It's a principal as old as time.
> 
> This principal has also been applied to woodworking. There are several books with titles like "The Last Word on Sharpening", "The Last Word on Workbenches", "The Last Word on Band Saw Amputations"… I may have made that last one up, but only to prove a point: Everyone considers his take on a subject to be definitive, end of story.
> 
> Now apply this principal to a hopeless obsessive compulsive like me, and you're in for some sleepless nights. Recently I began to think that I didn't get the last word, though I had every intention to. Yes, you guessed it… I'm talking about the recent dovetail episodes on Blue Collar Woodworking. I set out to produce the be all and end all expose' of the world of tails and pins, an unvarnished look at the life and death game we woodworkers play. But it turned out to be far too much for one episode. Then it turned out to be too much for two episodes. I think an entire season of the show would burst at the seams if I tried to fit every dovetail tip and technique into one place.
> 
> Consider this relatively simple joint. While it's simple in design, it's anything but simple to cut. There are dozens of ways to do it by hand, countless ways to do it by machine, and more jigs than I can count have been devised to make it easier. To have "the last word on dovetails" one would have to include all of that information so the audience would be able to choose what method makes the most sense to him. That would be impossible. I mean, dovetails are fun. But who wants to watch a 30 hour show about them? Nobody.
> 
> So I think it's time to stop trying to get the last word. No more books claiming to be the definative, only one you'll ever need, don't even dare to look elsewhere on the subject. Sound good? Great! I now consider this matter to be settled!
> 
> (By the way, my neighbor's wife isn't fat. She's at least 60 years old and spends most warm days sunbathing in a bikini right outside my window. Try and get THAT mental image erased!)
> 
> In case you missed the dovetail shows, the first one was about cutting them with a homemade "machine" and the second was full of tips to cut them by hand. I posted them below…
> 
> Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


That's not good Super. 
You don't go into ninja mode and try throwing the cat onto the router do you?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

StumpyNubs said:


> *I never get the last word...*
> 
> Everyone wants to have the last word. It's gotten so you can't even tell your neighbor that his wife is fat without having an endless back and forth about it. Yes she is… no she isn't… She's as big as your house!… Why I oughta… It's a principal as old as time.
> 
> This principal has also been applied to woodworking. There are several books with titles like "The Last Word on Sharpening", "The Last Word on Workbenches", "The Last Word on Band Saw Amputations"… I may have made that last one up, but only to prove a point: Everyone considers his take on a subject to be definitive, end of story.
> 
> Now apply this principal to a hopeless obsessive compulsive like me, and you're in for some sleepless nights. Recently I began to think that I didn't get the last word, though I had every intention to. Yes, you guessed it… I'm talking about the recent dovetail episodes on Blue Collar Woodworking. I set out to produce the be all and end all expose' of the world of tails and pins, an unvarnished look at the life and death game we woodworkers play. But it turned out to be far too much for one episode. Then it turned out to be too much for two episodes. I think an entire season of the show would burst at the seams if I tried to fit every dovetail tip and technique into one place.
> 
> Consider this relatively simple joint. While it's simple in design, it's anything but simple to cut. There are dozens of ways to do it by hand, countless ways to do it by machine, and more jigs than I can count have been devised to make it easier. To have "the last word on dovetails" one would have to include all of that information so the audience would be able to choose what method makes the most sense to him. That would be impossible. I mean, dovetails are fun. But who wants to watch a 30 hour show about them? Nobody.
> 
> So I think it's time to stop trying to get the last word. No more books claiming to be the definative, only one you'll ever need, don't even dare to look elsewhere on the subject. Sound good? Great! I now consider this matter to be settled!
> 
> (By the way, my neighbor's wife isn't fat. She's at least 60 years old and spends most warm days sunbathing in a bikini right outside my window. Try and get THAT mental image erased!)
> 
> In case you missed the dovetail shows, the first one was about cutting them with a homemade "machine" and the second was full of tips to cut them by hand. I posted them below…
> 
> Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


I thought I had used every variation of Stumpy's name there was. Then Doc has to come along and call him Stump Jumper.
I didn't know you were from around these parts Stumps?

When I was young, the boys from across the river used to call us Mississippi Stumpjumpers.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *I never get the last word...*
> 
> Everyone wants to have the last word. It's gotten so you can't even tell your neighbor that his wife is fat without having an endless back and forth about it. Yes she is… no she isn't… She's as big as your house!… Why I oughta… It's a principal as old as time.
> 
> This principal has also been applied to woodworking. There are several books with titles like "The Last Word on Sharpening", "The Last Word on Workbenches", "The Last Word on Band Saw Amputations"… I may have made that last one up, but only to prove a point: Everyone considers his take on a subject to be definitive, end of story.
> 
> Now apply this principal to a hopeless obsessive compulsive like me, and you're in for some sleepless nights. Recently I began to think that I didn't get the last word, though I had every intention to. Yes, you guessed it… I'm talking about the recent dovetail episodes on Blue Collar Woodworking. I set out to produce the be all and end all expose' of the world of tails and pins, an unvarnished look at the life and death game we woodworkers play. But it turned out to be far too much for one episode. Then it turned out to be too much for two episodes. I think an entire season of the show would burst at the seams if I tried to fit every dovetail tip and technique into one place.
> 
> Consider this relatively simple joint. While it's simple in design, it's anything but simple to cut. There are dozens of ways to do it by hand, countless ways to do it by machine, and more jigs than I can count have been devised to make it easier. To have "the last word on dovetails" one would have to include all of that information so the audience would be able to choose what method makes the most sense to him. That would be impossible. I mean, dovetails are fun. But who wants to watch a 30 hour show about them? Nobody.
> 
> So I think it's time to stop trying to get the last word. No more books claiming to be the definative, only one you'll ever need, don't even dare to look elsewhere on the subject. Sound good? Great! I now consider this matter to be settled!
> 
> (By the way, my neighbor's wife isn't fat. She's at least 60 years old and spends most warm days sunbathing in a bikini right outside my window. Try and get THAT mental image erased!)
> 
> In case you missed the dovetail shows, the first one was about cutting them with a homemade "machine" and the second was full of tips to cut them by hand. I posted them below…
> 
> Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


LOl! Ever find router shavings you don't remember making?


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *I never get the last word...*
> 
> Everyone wants to have the last word. It's gotten so you can't even tell your neighbor that his wife is fat without having an endless back and forth about it. Yes she is… no she isn't… She's as big as your house!… Why I oughta… It's a principal as old as time.
> 
> This principal has also been applied to woodworking. There are several books with titles like "The Last Word on Sharpening", "The Last Word on Workbenches", "The Last Word on Band Saw Amputations"… I may have made that last one up, but only to prove a point: Everyone considers his take on a subject to be definitive, end of story.
> 
> Now apply this principal to a hopeless obsessive compulsive like me, and you're in for some sleepless nights. Recently I began to think that I didn't get the last word, though I had every intention to. Yes, you guessed it… I'm talking about the recent dovetail episodes on Blue Collar Woodworking. I set out to produce the be all and end all expose' of the world of tails and pins, an unvarnished look at the life and death game we woodworkers play. But it turned out to be far too much for one episode. Then it turned out to be too much for two episodes. I think an entire season of the show would burst at the seams if I tried to fit every dovetail tip and technique into one place.
> 
> Consider this relatively simple joint. While it's simple in design, it's anything but simple to cut. There are dozens of ways to do it by hand, countless ways to do it by machine, and more jigs than I can count have been devised to make it easier. To have "the last word on dovetails" one would have to include all of that information so the audience would be able to choose what method makes the most sense to him. That would be impossible. I mean, dovetails are fun. But who wants to watch a 30 hour show about them? Nobody.
> 
> So I think it's time to stop trying to get the last word. No more books claiming to be the definative, only one you'll ever need, don't even dare to look elsewhere on the subject. Sound good? Great! I now consider this matter to be settled!
> 
> (By the way, my neighbor's wife isn't fat. She's at least 60 years old and spends most warm days sunbathing in a bikini right outside my window. Try and get THAT mental image erased!)
> 
> In case you missed the dovetail shows, the first one was about cutting them with a homemade "machine" and the second was full of tips to cut them by hand. I posted them below…
> 
> Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


Mine love to show me their carving skills on doorways and woodwork. They even like drywall
but back to stumpfy for the last word. Later guys!


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *I never get the last word...*
> 
> Everyone wants to have the last word. It's gotten so you can't even tell your neighbor that his wife is fat without having an endless back and forth about it. Yes she is… no she isn't… She's as big as your house!… Why I oughta… It's a principal as old as time.
> 
> This principal has also been applied to woodworking. There are several books with titles like "The Last Word on Sharpening", "The Last Word on Workbenches", "The Last Word on Band Saw Amputations"… I may have made that last one up, but only to prove a point: Everyone considers his take on a subject to be definitive, end of story.
> 
> Now apply this principal to a hopeless obsessive compulsive like me, and you're in for some sleepless nights. Recently I began to think that I didn't get the last word, though I had every intention to. Yes, you guessed it… I'm talking about the recent dovetail episodes on Blue Collar Woodworking. I set out to produce the be all and end all expose' of the world of tails and pins, an unvarnished look at the life and death game we woodworkers play. But it turned out to be far too much for one episode. Then it turned out to be too much for two episodes. I think an entire season of the show would burst at the seams if I tried to fit every dovetail tip and technique into one place.
> 
> Consider this relatively simple joint. While it's simple in design, it's anything but simple to cut. There are dozens of ways to do it by hand, countless ways to do it by machine, and more jigs than I can count have been devised to make it easier. To have "the last word on dovetails" one would have to include all of that information so the audience would be able to choose what method makes the most sense to him. That would be impossible. I mean, dovetails are fun. But who wants to watch a 30 hour show about them? Nobody.
> 
> So I think it's time to stop trying to get the last word. No more books claiming to be the definative, only one you'll ever need, don't even dare to look elsewhere on the subject. Sound good? Great! I now consider this matter to be settled!
> 
> (By the way, my neighbor's wife isn't fat. She's at least 60 years old and spends most warm days sunbathing in a bikini right outside my window. Try and get THAT mental image erased!)
> 
> In case you missed the dovetail shows, the first one was about cutting them with a homemade "machine" and the second was full of tips to cut them by hand. I posted them below…
> 
> Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"
> 
> Don't forget to friend me on Facebook, and help support our show by visiting the Stumpy Store on Etsy!*


word


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I've taken up boxing to kick some dove tail*

Ever get lonely? Ever feel like you're under appreciated? Ever wonder why that guy you work with gets all the chicks and nobody seems to notice you? I bet that's how box joints feel.

If the dovetail is the Cadillac of joinery, the box joint is the Ford Fiesta. It's old, slow and smells a little funny, and nobody wants to show it off. Do a Youtube search on "box joints". Actually, I'll save you some time and do it for you… Yup, just what I thought. There are a few videos about jigs, but nothing even close to what you'll get if you search "dovetails". You'll never see guys making videos about how fast they can cut box joints with a hand saw and a chisel. You'll never have a master woodworker endorsing a little scrap of wood and selling it as a "box joint marker" (Yes, I'm talking to you, Mr. Crossman. We're not fooled by that wooden marker. We can cut a scrap of wood and save twenty bucks!). Veritas and Lee Nielson will never design a series of box joint cutting saws and special box joint chisels.

Are you pikin' up what I'm throwin' down here? I'm saying that the box joint doesn't get enough respect. And I think Rodney Dangerfield would agree.

The dovetail was invented by a guy who wanted to fill his drawers with rocks and jerk them open without ripping the front off. Then one day he was building a hope chest for his niece and decided that a butt joint wouldn't be strong enough. He got out his hand saw and started to make a box joint. Five minutes later he shouted some Olde English profanity and gave up. ("Thy mother art of ample girth!") It was too difficult. So he reverted to the joint he used all the time because he was primarily a drawer maker, and the dovetailed chest was born. From there it was a steady decline for the humble box joint. Dovetails migrated to all sorts of applications and became the superstar of the woodworking world.

Along the way, nobody stopped to ask the most simple of questions: Why? I mean, dovetails are nice, even beautiful. But they are a bit chaotic, aren't they? The traditional American version alternates wide tails with narrow pins. One side of the joint exposes big, rectangles of end grain, while the other is a series of triangles without their points. They don't match. I actually find the pins side of a dovetail joint to be a bit ugly. Why do you think they invented the half-blind dovetail?

The box joint, on the other hand is a neat row of squares, every one the same. Both sides of the joint match in a delicious checkerboard pattern. And only Commies don't like checkers.

Dovetails are seen as the mark of a skilled craftsman, but box joints are more difficult to hand cut. A dovetail only has to be precise on one side of the joint. Take the "tails first" process for example. You can cut one side of a tail at 7 degrees, the other side at 7.5. The next tail can be 6.5 degrees on both sides. It doesn't matter because the tails angle in opposite directions, confusing the eye and hiding slight imperfections. Some people don't even mark their angles; they just guesstimate and cut the tails free hand. Any error will be transferred to the mating piece when you trace around the tails with your pencil. As long as you cut that second piece precisely to the pencil lines, you're golden!

A box joint requires absolute precision all the way through. The eye is more likely to see any variations. Every finger has to be ripped parallel with the next, every cut perpendicular to the board end. And both sides must be independently accurate. Make a mistake on one finger and the whole thing can be thrown off.

Box joints are stronger than dovetails. Yes, you heard me right… they are stronger. Tests have time and again proven this fact.

Now, don't get me wrong. I love dovetails. But I also love box joints and I think it's time to give them the respect they deserve. Yes, they may not have the high end prestige of the Cadillac. Like a Fiesta, they may be slower, less flashy, harder to start in the morning, and they rarely make the ladies do a double take. But they are more efficient, more compact, last forever, and with the proper amount of polishing, they may impress at least that girl next door with the hunched back and a limp.

So, keep using dovetails on your drawers and other traditional applications. But when you're making boxes, cabinets or anything you want to last forever and look nice to regular people instead of just fru-fru, hoity-toity woodworkers, use more box joints!

This weekend (Sunday morning) we'll be doing an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking about cutting box joints, and you'll see what I believe is the most versatile and accurate adjustable box joint machine out there. So don't forget to watch!

*Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"*

*Don't forget to friend me on Facebook*


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *I've taken up boxing to kick some dove tail*
> 
> Ever get lonely? Ever feel like you're under appreciated? Ever wonder why that guy you work with gets all the chicks and nobody seems to notice you? I bet that's how box joints feel.
> 
> If the dovetail is the Cadillac of joinery, the box joint is the Ford Fiesta. It's old, slow and smells a little funny, and nobody wants to show it off. Do a Youtube search on "box joints". Actually, I'll save you some time and do it for you… Yup, just what I thought. There are a few videos about jigs, but nothing even close to what you'll get if you search "dovetails". You'll never see guys making videos about how fast they can cut box joints with a hand saw and a chisel. You'll never have a master woodworker endorsing a little scrap of wood and selling it as a "box joint marker" (Yes, I'm talking to you, Mr. Crossman. We're not fooled by that wooden marker. We can cut a scrap of wood and save twenty bucks!). Veritas and Lee Nielson will never design a series of box joint cutting saws and special box joint chisels.
> 
> Are you pikin' up what I'm throwin' down here? I'm saying that the box joint doesn't get enough respect. And I think Rodney Dangerfield would agree.
> 
> The dovetail was invented by a guy who wanted to fill his drawers with rocks and jerk them open without ripping the front off. Then one day he was building a hope chest for his niece and decided that a butt joint wouldn't be strong enough. He got out his hand saw and started to make a box joint. Five minutes later he shouted some Olde English profanity and gave up. ("Thy mother art of ample girth!") It was too difficult. So he reverted to the joint he used all the time because he was primarily a drawer maker, and the dovetailed chest was born. From there it was a steady decline for the humble box joint. Dovetails migrated to all sorts of applications and became the superstar of the woodworking world.
> 
> Along the way, nobody stopped to ask the most simple of questions: Why? I mean, dovetails are nice, even beautiful. But they are a bit chaotic, aren't they? The traditional American version alternates wide tails with narrow pins. One side of the joint exposes big, rectangles of end grain, while the other is a series of triangles without their points. They don't match. I actually find the pins side of a dovetail joint to be a bit ugly. Why do you think they invented the half-blind dovetail?
> 
> The box joint, on the other hand is a neat row of squares, every one the same. Both sides of the joint match in a delicious checkerboard pattern. And only Commies don't like checkers.
> 
> Dovetails are seen as the mark of a skilled craftsman, but box joints are more difficult to hand cut. A dovetail only has to be precise on one side of the joint. Take the "tails first" process for example. You can cut one side of a tail at 7 degrees, the other side at 7.5. The next tail can be 6.5 degrees on both sides. It doesn't matter because the tails angle in opposite directions, confusing the eye and hiding slight imperfections. Some people don't even mark their angles; they just guesstimate and cut the tails free hand. Any error will be transferred to the mating piece when you trace around the tails with your pencil. As long as you cut that second piece precisely to the pencil lines, you're golden!
> 
> A box joint requires absolute precision all the way through. The eye is more likely to see any variations. Every finger has to be ripped parallel with the next, every cut perpendicular to the board end. And both sides must be independently accurate. Make a mistake on one finger and the whole thing can be thrown off.
> 
> Box joints are stronger than dovetails. Yes, you heard me right… they are stronger. Tests have time and again proven this fact.
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong. I love dovetails. But I also love box joints and I think it's time to give them the respect they deserve. Yes, they may not have the high end prestige of the Cadillac. Like a Fiesta, they may be slower, less flashy, harder to start in the morning, and they rarely make the ladies do a double take. But they are more efficient, more compact, last forever, and with the proper amount of polishing, they may impress at least that girl next door with the hunched back and a limp.
> 
> So, keep using dovetails on your drawers and other traditional applications. But when you're making boxes, cabinets or anything you want to last forever and look nice to regular people instead of just fru-fru, hoity-toity woodworkers, use more box joints!
> 
> This weekend (Sunday morning) we'll be doing an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking about cutting box joints, and you'll see what I believe is the most versatile and accurate adjustable box joint machine out there. So don't forget to watch!
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"*
> 
> *Don't forget to friend me on Facebook*


I'm a "Believer"!!! (play the Monkee's soundtrack here, an homage to Davy Jones!)

I have been a fan of the box joint for years. I like the symmetry of the joint!

Stumpy,
But as I posted elsewhere, my vehicle repair bill ate up my "Plan Purchasing" budget. Go hawk your wares to someone else!! Lol. JK.

Looking forward to the "Sunday Stumpy Matinee"!!! Popcorn has been purchased.


----------



## GCotton78

StumpyNubs said:


> *I've taken up boxing to kick some dove tail*
> 
> Ever get lonely? Ever feel like you're under appreciated? Ever wonder why that guy you work with gets all the chicks and nobody seems to notice you? I bet that's how box joints feel.
> 
> If the dovetail is the Cadillac of joinery, the box joint is the Ford Fiesta. It's old, slow and smells a little funny, and nobody wants to show it off. Do a Youtube search on "box joints". Actually, I'll save you some time and do it for you… Yup, just what I thought. There are a few videos about jigs, but nothing even close to what you'll get if you search "dovetails". You'll never see guys making videos about how fast they can cut box joints with a hand saw and a chisel. You'll never have a master woodworker endorsing a little scrap of wood and selling it as a "box joint marker" (Yes, I'm talking to you, Mr. Crossman. We're not fooled by that wooden marker. We can cut a scrap of wood and save twenty bucks!). Veritas and Lee Nielson will never design a series of box joint cutting saws and special box joint chisels.
> 
> Are you pikin' up what I'm throwin' down here? I'm saying that the box joint doesn't get enough respect. And I think Rodney Dangerfield would agree.
> 
> The dovetail was invented by a guy who wanted to fill his drawers with rocks and jerk them open without ripping the front off. Then one day he was building a hope chest for his niece and decided that a butt joint wouldn't be strong enough. He got out his hand saw and started to make a box joint. Five minutes later he shouted some Olde English profanity and gave up. ("Thy mother art of ample girth!") It was too difficult. So he reverted to the joint he used all the time because he was primarily a drawer maker, and the dovetailed chest was born. From there it was a steady decline for the humble box joint. Dovetails migrated to all sorts of applications and became the superstar of the woodworking world.
> 
> Along the way, nobody stopped to ask the most simple of questions: Why? I mean, dovetails are nice, even beautiful. But they are a bit chaotic, aren't they? The traditional American version alternates wide tails with narrow pins. One side of the joint exposes big, rectangles of end grain, while the other is a series of triangles without their points. They don't match. I actually find the pins side of a dovetail joint to be a bit ugly. Why do you think they invented the half-blind dovetail?
> 
> The box joint, on the other hand is a neat row of squares, every one the same. Both sides of the joint match in a delicious checkerboard pattern. And only Commies don't like checkers.
> 
> Dovetails are seen as the mark of a skilled craftsman, but box joints are more difficult to hand cut. A dovetail only has to be precise on one side of the joint. Take the "tails first" process for example. You can cut one side of a tail at 7 degrees, the other side at 7.5. The next tail can be 6.5 degrees on both sides. It doesn't matter because the tails angle in opposite directions, confusing the eye and hiding slight imperfections. Some people don't even mark their angles; they just guesstimate and cut the tails free hand. Any error will be transferred to the mating piece when you trace around the tails with your pencil. As long as you cut that second piece precisely to the pencil lines, you're golden!
> 
> A box joint requires absolute precision all the way through. The eye is more likely to see any variations. Every finger has to be ripped parallel with the next, every cut perpendicular to the board end. And both sides must be independently accurate. Make a mistake on one finger and the whole thing can be thrown off.
> 
> Box joints are stronger than dovetails. Yes, you heard me right… they are stronger. Tests have time and again proven this fact.
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong. I love dovetails. But I also love box joints and I think it's time to give them the respect they deserve. Yes, they may not have the high end prestige of the Cadillac. Like a Fiesta, they may be slower, less flashy, harder to start in the morning, and they rarely make the ladies do a double take. But they are more efficient, more compact, last forever, and with the proper amount of polishing, they may impress at least that girl next door with the hunched back and a limp.
> 
> So, keep using dovetails on your drawers and other traditional applications. But when you're making boxes, cabinets or anything you want to last forever and look nice to regular people instead of just fru-fru, hoity-toity woodworkers, use more box joints!
> 
> This weekend (Sunday morning) we'll be doing an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking about cutting box joints, and you'll see what I believe is the most versatile and accurate adjustable box joint machine out there. So don't forget to watch!
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"*
> 
> *Don't forget to friend me on Facebook*


"The dovetail was invented by a guy who wanted to fill his drawers with rocks and jerk them open without ripping the front off." AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAhahahahahahahahahahaha…whew…hilarious.
I read that to my gal, and her response (hear this in your brain as snide and condescending) "Sure, that's REALLY funny." 
I did some box (finger?) joints on a project a couple weeks ago and it was my first time. I glued together a couple of the test pieces and was amazed the next day that no matter how many times I threw it at the garage floor, it wouldn't break apart. Very impressive joint. 
And for those of us without any abstract creativity in us, the squareness and straight line aesthetic is very visually pleasing.
Can't wait to see the box joint machine! (In fact, maybe I'll just take a go back to bed right now and try to sleep until then so that it seems like it's here already!) ...I might even attempt to try to kind of construct some sort of potentially plagiarizing, but nowhere near as precise version of the one you grace us with…and I'll see how THAT ONE stands up to the garage floor!
Holding my breath 'til Sunday.

Gabe


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *I've taken up boxing to kick some dove tail*
> 
> Ever get lonely? Ever feel like you're under appreciated? Ever wonder why that guy you work with gets all the chicks and nobody seems to notice you? I bet that's how box joints feel.
> 
> If the dovetail is the Cadillac of joinery, the box joint is the Ford Fiesta. It's old, slow and smells a little funny, and nobody wants to show it off. Do a Youtube search on "box joints". Actually, I'll save you some time and do it for you… Yup, just what I thought. There are a few videos about jigs, but nothing even close to what you'll get if you search "dovetails". You'll never see guys making videos about how fast they can cut box joints with a hand saw and a chisel. You'll never have a master woodworker endorsing a little scrap of wood and selling it as a "box joint marker" (Yes, I'm talking to you, Mr. Crossman. We're not fooled by that wooden marker. We can cut a scrap of wood and save twenty bucks!). Veritas and Lee Nielson will never design a series of box joint cutting saws and special box joint chisels.
> 
> Are you pikin' up what I'm throwin' down here? I'm saying that the box joint doesn't get enough respect. And I think Rodney Dangerfield would agree.
> 
> The dovetail was invented by a guy who wanted to fill his drawers with rocks and jerk them open without ripping the front off. Then one day he was building a hope chest for his niece and decided that a butt joint wouldn't be strong enough. He got out his hand saw and started to make a box joint. Five minutes later he shouted some Olde English profanity and gave up. ("Thy mother art of ample girth!") It was too difficult. So he reverted to the joint he used all the time because he was primarily a drawer maker, and the dovetailed chest was born. From there it was a steady decline for the humble box joint. Dovetails migrated to all sorts of applications and became the superstar of the woodworking world.
> 
> Along the way, nobody stopped to ask the most simple of questions: Why? I mean, dovetails are nice, even beautiful. But they are a bit chaotic, aren't they? The traditional American version alternates wide tails with narrow pins. One side of the joint exposes big, rectangles of end grain, while the other is a series of triangles without their points. They don't match. I actually find the pins side of a dovetail joint to be a bit ugly. Why do you think they invented the half-blind dovetail?
> 
> The box joint, on the other hand is a neat row of squares, every one the same. Both sides of the joint match in a delicious checkerboard pattern. And only Commies don't like checkers.
> 
> Dovetails are seen as the mark of a skilled craftsman, but box joints are more difficult to hand cut. A dovetail only has to be precise on one side of the joint. Take the "tails first" process for example. You can cut one side of a tail at 7 degrees, the other side at 7.5. The next tail can be 6.5 degrees on both sides. It doesn't matter because the tails angle in opposite directions, confusing the eye and hiding slight imperfections. Some people don't even mark their angles; they just guesstimate and cut the tails free hand. Any error will be transferred to the mating piece when you trace around the tails with your pencil. As long as you cut that second piece precisely to the pencil lines, you're golden!
> 
> A box joint requires absolute precision all the way through. The eye is more likely to see any variations. Every finger has to be ripped parallel with the next, every cut perpendicular to the board end. And both sides must be independently accurate. Make a mistake on one finger and the whole thing can be thrown off.
> 
> Box joints are stronger than dovetails. Yes, you heard me right… they are stronger. Tests have time and again proven this fact.
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong. I love dovetails. But I also love box joints and I think it's time to give them the respect they deserve. Yes, they may not have the high end prestige of the Cadillac. Like a Fiesta, they may be slower, less flashy, harder to start in the morning, and they rarely make the ladies do a double take. But they are more efficient, more compact, last forever, and with the proper amount of polishing, they may impress at least that girl next door with the hunched back and a limp.
> 
> So, keep using dovetails on your drawers and other traditional applications. But when you're making boxes, cabinets or anything you want to last forever and look nice to regular people instead of just fru-fru, hoity-toity woodworkers, use more box joints!
> 
> This weekend (Sunday morning) we'll be doing an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking about cutting box joints, and you'll see what I believe is the most versatile and accurate adjustable box joint machine out there. So don't forget to watch!
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"*
> 
> *Don't forget to friend me on Facebook*


Are you married, *Gabe*? Because if she didn't find that funny, maybe you should reconsider your situation, if you know what I mean… (See if she thinks that's funny!


----------



## GCotton78

StumpyNubs said:


> *I've taken up boxing to kick some dove tail*
> 
> Ever get lonely? Ever feel like you're under appreciated? Ever wonder why that guy you work with gets all the chicks and nobody seems to notice you? I bet that's how box joints feel.
> 
> If the dovetail is the Cadillac of joinery, the box joint is the Ford Fiesta. It's old, slow and smells a little funny, and nobody wants to show it off. Do a Youtube search on "box joints". Actually, I'll save you some time and do it for you… Yup, just what I thought. There are a few videos about jigs, but nothing even close to what you'll get if you search "dovetails". You'll never see guys making videos about how fast they can cut box joints with a hand saw and a chisel. You'll never have a master woodworker endorsing a little scrap of wood and selling it as a "box joint marker" (Yes, I'm talking to you, Mr. Crossman. We're not fooled by that wooden marker. We can cut a scrap of wood and save twenty bucks!). Veritas and Lee Nielson will never design a series of box joint cutting saws and special box joint chisels.
> 
> Are you pikin' up what I'm throwin' down here? I'm saying that the box joint doesn't get enough respect. And I think Rodney Dangerfield would agree.
> 
> The dovetail was invented by a guy who wanted to fill his drawers with rocks and jerk them open without ripping the front off. Then one day he was building a hope chest for his niece and decided that a butt joint wouldn't be strong enough. He got out his hand saw and started to make a box joint. Five minutes later he shouted some Olde English profanity and gave up. ("Thy mother art of ample girth!") It was too difficult. So he reverted to the joint he used all the time because he was primarily a drawer maker, and the dovetailed chest was born. From there it was a steady decline for the humble box joint. Dovetails migrated to all sorts of applications and became the superstar of the woodworking world.
> 
> Along the way, nobody stopped to ask the most simple of questions: Why? I mean, dovetails are nice, even beautiful. But they are a bit chaotic, aren't they? The traditional American version alternates wide tails with narrow pins. One side of the joint exposes big, rectangles of end grain, while the other is a series of triangles without their points. They don't match. I actually find the pins side of a dovetail joint to be a bit ugly. Why do you think they invented the half-blind dovetail?
> 
> The box joint, on the other hand is a neat row of squares, every one the same. Both sides of the joint match in a delicious checkerboard pattern. And only Commies don't like checkers.
> 
> Dovetails are seen as the mark of a skilled craftsman, but box joints are more difficult to hand cut. A dovetail only has to be precise on one side of the joint. Take the "tails first" process for example. You can cut one side of a tail at 7 degrees, the other side at 7.5. The next tail can be 6.5 degrees on both sides. It doesn't matter because the tails angle in opposite directions, confusing the eye and hiding slight imperfections. Some people don't even mark their angles; they just guesstimate and cut the tails free hand. Any error will be transferred to the mating piece when you trace around the tails with your pencil. As long as you cut that second piece precisely to the pencil lines, you're golden!
> 
> A box joint requires absolute precision all the way through. The eye is more likely to see any variations. Every finger has to be ripped parallel with the next, every cut perpendicular to the board end. And both sides must be independently accurate. Make a mistake on one finger and the whole thing can be thrown off.
> 
> Box joints are stronger than dovetails. Yes, you heard me right… they are stronger. Tests have time and again proven this fact.
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong. I love dovetails. But I also love box joints and I think it's time to give them the respect they deserve. Yes, they may not have the high end prestige of the Cadillac. Like a Fiesta, they may be slower, less flashy, harder to start in the morning, and they rarely make the ladies do a double take. But they are more efficient, more compact, last forever, and with the proper amount of polishing, they may impress at least that girl next door with the hunched back and a limp.
> 
> So, keep using dovetails on your drawers and other traditional applications. But when you're making boxes, cabinets or anything you want to last forever and look nice to regular people instead of just fru-fru, hoity-toity woodworkers, use more box joints!
> 
> This weekend (Sunday morning) we'll be doing an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking about cutting box joints, and you'll see what I believe is the most versatile and accurate adjustable box joint machine out there. So don't forget to watch!
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"*
> 
> *Don't forget to friend me on Facebook*


Heh heh heh…no we aren't. Maybe THIS is the sign I've been waiting for? Sure we can laugh together at farts and clumsy children injuring themselves…but can we share woodworker humor? Wait, let me go see if she laughs…oh, she's gone for the day already (people with jobs are never around when you need them).


----------



## RBWoodworker

StumpyNubs said:


> *I've taken up boxing to kick some dove tail*
> 
> Ever get lonely? Ever feel like you're under appreciated? Ever wonder why that guy you work with gets all the chicks and nobody seems to notice you? I bet that's how box joints feel.
> 
> If the dovetail is the Cadillac of joinery, the box joint is the Ford Fiesta. It's old, slow and smells a little funny, and nobody wants to show it off. Do a Youtube search on "box joints". Actually, I'll save you some time and do it for you… Yup, just what I thought. There are a few videos about jigs, but nothing even close to what you'll get if you search "dovetails". You'll never see guys making videos about how fast they can cut box joints with a hand saw and a chisel. You'll never have a master woodworker endorsing a little scrap of wood and selling it as a "box joint marker" (Yes, I'm talking to you, Mr. Crossman. We're not fooled by that wooden marker. We can cut a scrap of wood and save twenty bucks!). Veritas and Lee Nielson will never design a series of box joint cutting saws and special box joint chisels.
> 
> Are you pikin' up what I'm throwin' down here? I'm saying that the box joint doesn't get enough respect. And I think Rodney Dangerfield would agree.
> 
> The dovetail was invented by a guy who wanted to fill his drawers with rocks and jerk them open without ripping the front off. Then one day he was building a hope chest for his niece and decided that a butt joint wouldn't be strong enough. He got out his hand saw and started to make a box joint. Five minutes later he shouted some Olde English profanity and gave up. ("Thy mother art of ample girth!") It was too difficult. So he reverted to the joint he used all the time because he was primarily a drawer maker, and the dovetailed chest was born. From there it was a steady decline for the humble box joint. Dovetails migrated to all sorts of applications and became the superstar of the woodworking world.
> 
> Along the way, nobody stopped to ask the most simple of questions: Why? I mean, dovetails are nice, even beautiful. But they are a bit chaotic, aren't they? The traditional American version alternates wide tails with narrow pins. One side of the joint exposes big, rectangles of end grain, while the other is a series of triangles without their points. They don't match. I actually find the pins side of a dovetail joint to be a bit ugly. Why do you think they invented the half-blind dovetail?
> 
> The box joint, on the other hand is a neat row of squares, every one the same. Both sides of the joint match in a delicious checkerboard pattern. And only Commies don't like checkers.
> 
> Dovetails are seen as the mark of a skilled craftsman, but box joints are more difficult to hand cut. A dovetail only has to be precise on one side of the joint. Take the "tails first" process for example. You can cut one side of a tail at 7 degrees, the other side at 7.5. The next tail can be 6.5 degrees on both sides. It doesn't matter because the tails angle in opposite directions, confusing the eye and hiding slight imperfections. Some people don't even mark their angles; they just guesstimate and cut the tails free hand. Any error will be transferred to the mating piece when you trace around the tails with your pencil. As long as you cut that second piece precisely to the pencil lines, you're golden!
> 
> A box joint requires absolute precision all the way through. The eye is more likely to see any variations. Every finger has to be ripped parallel with the next, every cut perpendicular to the board end. And both sides must be independently accurate. Make a mistake on one finger and the whole thing can be thrown off.
> 
> Box joints are stronger than dovetails. Yes, you heard me right… they are stronger. Tests have time and again proven this fact.
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong. I love dovetails. But I also love box joints and I think it's time to give them the respect they deserve. Yes, they may not have the high end prestige of the Cadillac. Like a Fiesta, they may be slower, less flashy, harder to start in the morning, and they rarely make the ladies do a double take. But they are more efficient, more compact, last forever, and with the proper amount of polishing, they may impress at least that girl next door with the hunched back and a limp.
> 
> So, keep using dovetails on your drawers and other traditional applications. But when you're making boxes, cabinets or anything you want to last forever and look nice to regular people instead of just fru-fru, hoity-toity woodworkers, use more box joints!
> 
> This weekend (Sunday morning) we'll be doing an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking about cutting box joints, and you'll see what I believe is the most versatile and accurate adjustable box joint machine out there. So don't forget to watch!
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"*
> 
> *Don't forget to friend me on Facebook*


HUH?


> HUH


 what's a box joint??


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *I've taken up boxing to kick some dove tail*
> 
> Ever get lonely? Ever feel like you're under appreciated? Ever wonder why that guy you work with gets all the chicks and nobody seems to notice you? I bet that's how box joints feel.
> 
> If the dovetail is the Cadillac of joinery, the box joint is the Ford Fiesta. It's old, slow and smells a little funny, and nobody wants to show it off. Do a Youtube search on "box joints". Actually, I'll save you some time and do it for you… Yup, just what I thought. There are a few videos about jigs, but nothing even close to what you'll get if you search "dovetails". You'll never see guys making videos about how fast they can cut box joints with a hand saw and a chisel. You'll never have a master woodworker endorsing a little scrap of wood and selling it as a "box joint marker" (Yes, I'm talking to you, Mr. Crossman. We're not fooled by that wooden marker. We can cut a scrap of wood and save twenty bucks!). Veritas and Lee Nielson will never design a series of box joint cutting saws and special box joint chisels.
> 
> Are you pikin' up what I'm throwin' down here? I'm saying that the box joint doesn't get enough respect. And I think Rodney Dangerfield would agree.
> 
> The dovetail was invented by a guy who wanted to fill his drawers with rocks and jerk them open without ripping the front off. Then one day he was building a hope chest for his niece and decided that a butt joint wouldn't be strong enough. He got out his hand saw and started to make a box joint. Five minutes later he shouted some Olde English profanity and gave up. ("Thy mother art of ample girth!") It was too difficult. So he reverted to the joint he used all the time because he was primarily a drawer maker, and the dovetailed chest was born. From there it was a steady decline for the humble box joint. Dovetails migrated to all sorts of applications and became the superstar of the woodworking world.
> 
> Along the way, nobody stopped to ask the most simple of questions: Why? I mean, dovetails are nice, even beautiful. But they are a bit chaotic, aren't they? The traditional American version alternates wide tails with narrow pins. One side of the joint exposes big, rectangles of end grain, while the other is a series of triangles without their points. They don't match. I actually find the pins side of a dovetail joint to be a bit ugly. Why do you think they invented the half-blind dovetail?
> 
> The box joint, on the other hand is a neat row of squares, every one the same. Both sides of the joint match in a delicious checkerboard pattern. And only Commies don't like checkers.
> 
> Dovetails are seen as the mark of a skilled craftsman, but box joints are more difficult to hand cut. A dovetail only has to be precise on one side of the joint. Take the "tails first" process for example. You can cut one side of a tail at 7 degrees, the other side at 7.5. The next tail can be 6.5 degrees on both sides. It doesn't matter because the tails angle in opposite directions, confusing the eye and hiding slight imperfections. Some people don't even mark their angles; they just guesstimate and cut the tails free hand. Any error will be transferred to the mating piece when you trace around the tails with your pencil. As long as you cut that second piece precisely to the pencil lines, you're golden!
> 
> A box joint requires absolute precision all the way through. The eye is more likely to see any variations. Every finger has to be ripped parallel with the next, every cut perpendicular to the board end. And both sides must be independently accurate. Make a mistake on one finger and the whole thing can be thrown off.
> 
> Box joints are stronger than dovetails. Yes, you heard me right… they are stronger. Tests have time and again proven this fact.
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong. I love dovetails. But I also love box joints and I think it's time to give them the respect they deserve. Yes, they may not have the high end prestige of the Cadillac. Like a Fiesta, they may be slower, less flashy, harder to start in the morning, and they rarely make the ladies do a double take. But they are more efficient, more compact, last forever, and with the proper amount of polishing, they may impress at least that girl next door with the hunched back and a limp.
> 
> So, keep using dovetails on your drawers and other traditional applications. But when you're making boxes, cabinets or anything you want to last forever and look nice to regular people instead of just fru-fru, hoity-toity woodworkers, use more box joints!
> 
> This weekend (Sunday morning) we'll be doing an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking about cutting box joints, and you'll see what I believe is the most versatile and accurate adjustable box joint machine out there. So don't forget to watch!
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"*
> 
> *Don't forget to friend me on Facebook*


I rest my case…


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *I've taken up boxing to kick some dove tail*
> 
> Ever get lonely? Ever feel like you're under appreciated? Ever wonder why that guy you work with gets all the chicks and nobody seems to notice you? I bet that's how box joints feel.
> 
> If the dovetail is the Cadillac of joinery, the box joint is the Ford Fiesta. It's old, slow and smells a little funny, and nobody wants to show it off. Do a Youtube search on "box joints". Actually, I'll save you some time and do it for you… Yup, just what I thought. There are a few videos about jigs, but nothing even close to what you'll get if you search "dovetails". You'll never see guys making videos about how fast they can cut box joints with a hand saw and a chisel. You'll never have a master woodworker endorsing a little scrap of wood and selling it as a "box joint marker" (Yes, I'm talking to you, Mr. Crossman. We're not fooled by that wooden marker. We can cut a scrap of wood and save twenty bucks!). Veritas and Lee Nielson will never design a series of box joint cutting saws and special box joint chisels.
> 
> Are you pikin' up what I'm throwin' down here? I'm saying that the box joint doesn't get enough respect. And I think Rodney Dangerfield would agree.
> 
> The dovetail was invented by a guy who wanted to fill his drawers with rocks and jerk them open without ripping the front off. Then one day he was building a hope chest for his niece and decided that a butt joint wouldn't be strong enough. He got out his hand saw and started to make a box joint. Five minutes later he shouted some Olde English profanity and gave up. ("Thy mother art of ample girth!") It was too difficult. So he reverted to the joint he used all the time because he was primarily a drawer maker, and the dovetailed chest was born. From there it was a steady decline for the humble box joint. Dovetails migrated to all sorts of applications and became the superstar of the woodworking world.
> 
> Along the way, nobody stopped to ask the most simple of questions: Why? I mean, dovetails are nice, even beautiful. But they are a bit chaotic, aren't they? The traditional American version alternates wide tails with narrow pins. One side of the joint exposes big, rectangles of end grain, while the other is a series of triangles without their points. They don't match. I actually find the pins side of a dovetail joint to be a bit ugly. Why do you think they invented the half-blind dovetail?
> 
> The box joint, on the other hand is a neat row of squares, every one the same. Both sides of the joint match in a delicious checkerboard pattern. And only Commies don't like checkers.
> 
> Dovetails are seen as the mark of a skilled craftsman, but box joints are more difficult to hand cut. A dovetail only has to be precise on one side of the joint. Take the "tails first" process for example. You can cut one side of a tail at 7 degrees, the other side at 7.5. The next tail can be 6.5 degrees on both sides. It doesn't matter because the tails angle in opposite directions, confusing the eye and hiding slight imperfections. Some people don't even mark their angles; they just guesstimate and cut the tails free hand. Any error will be transferred to the mating piece when you trace around the tails with your pencil. As long as you cut that second piece precisely to the pencil lines, you're golden!
> 
> A box joint requires absolute precision all the way through. The eye is more likely to see any variations. Every finger has to be ripped parallel with the next, every cut perpendicular to the board end. And both sides must be independently accurate. Make a mistake on one finger and the whole thing can be thrown off.
> 
> Box joints are stronger than dovetails. Yes, you heard me right… they are stronger. Tests have time and again proven this fact.
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong. I love dovetails. But I also love box joints and I think it's time to give them the respect they deserve. Yes, they may not have the high end prestige of the Cadillac. Like a Fiesta, they may be slower, less flashy, harder to start in the morning, and they rarely make the ladies do a double take. But they are more efficient, more compact, last forever, and with the proper amount of polishing, they may impress at least that girl next door with the hunched back and a limp.
> 
> So, keep using dovetails on your drawers and other traditional applications. But when you're making boxes, cabinets or anything you want to last forever and look nice to regular people instead of just fru-fru, hoity-toity woodworkers, use more box joints!
> 
> This weekend (Sunday morning) we'll be doing an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking about cutting box joints, and you'll see what I believe is the most versatile and accurate adjustable box joint machine out there. So don't forget to watch!
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"*
> 
> *Don't forget to friend me on Facebook*


Stumpman, I've always preferred the funny smelling box joint. That, and I can't afford a Cadillac. As far as being lonely, The funny hat may have something to do with that. I'm just saying…..


----------



## bobsmyuncle

StumpyNubs said:


> *I've taken up boxing to kick some dove tail*
> 
> Ever get lonely? Ever feel like you're under appreciated? Ever wonder why that guy you work with gets all the chicks and nobody seems to notice you? I bet that's how box joints feel.
> 
> If the dovetail is the Cadillac of joinery, the box joint is the Ford Fiesta. It's old, slow and smells a little funny, and nobody wants to show it off. Do a Youtube search on "box joints". Actually, I'll save you some time and do it for you… Yup, just what I thought. There are a few videos about jigs, but nothing even close to what you'll get if you search "dovetails". You'll never see guys making videos about how fast they can cut box joints with a hand saw and a chisel. You'll never have a master woodworker endorsing a little scrap of wood and selling it as a "box joint marker" (Yes, I'm talking to you, Mr. Crossman. We're not fooled by that wooden marker. We can cut a scrap of wood and save twenty bucks!). Veritas and Lee Nielson will never design a series of box joint cutting saws and special box joint chisels.
> 
> Are you pikin' up what I'm throwin' down here? I'm saying that the box joint doesn't get enough respect. And I think Rodney Dangerfield would agree.
> 
> The dovetail was invented by a guy who wanted to fill his drawers with rocks and jerk them open without ripping the front off. Then one day he was building a hope chest for his niece and decided that a butt joint wouldn't be strong enough. He got out his hand saw and started to make a box joint. Five minutes later he shouted some Olde English profanity and gave up. ("Thy mother art of ample girth!") It was too difficult. So he reverted to the joint he used all the time because he was primarily a drawer maker, and the dovetailed chest was born. From there it was a steady decline for the humble box joint. Dovetails migrated to all sorts of applications and became the superstar of the woodworking world.
> 
> Along the way, nobody stopped to ask the most simple of questions: Why? I mean, dovetails are nice, even beautiful. But they are a bit chaotic, aren't they? The traditional American version alternates wide tails with narrow pins. One side of the joint exposes big, rectangles of end grain, while the other is a series of triangles without their points. They don't match. I actually find the pins side of a dovetail joint to be a bit ugly. Why do you think they invented the half-blind dovetail?
> 
> The box joint, on the other hand is a neat row of squares, every one the same. Both sides of the joint match in a delicious checkerboard pattern. And only Commies don't like checkers.
> 
> Dovetails are seen as the mark of a skilled craftsman, but box joints are more difficult to hand cut. A dovetail only has to be precise on one side of the joint. Take the "tails first" process for example. You can cut one side of a tail at 7 degrees, the other side at 7.5. The next tail can be 6.5 degrees on both sides. It doesn't matter because the tails angle in opposite directions, confusing the eye and hiding slight imperfections. Some people don't even mark their angles; they just guesstimate and cut the tails free hand. Any error will be transferred to the mating piece when you trace around the tails with your pencil. As long as you cut that second piece precisely to the pencil lines, you're golden!
> 
> A box joint requires absolute precision all the way through. The eye is more likely to see any variations. Every finger has to be ripped parallel with the next, every cut perpendicular to the board end. And both sides must be independently accurate. Make a mistake on one finger and the whole thing can be thrown off.
> 
> Box joints are stronger than dovetails. Yes, you heard me right… they are stronger. Tests have time and again proven this fact.
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong. I love dovetails. But I also love box joints and I think it's time to give them the respect they deserve. Yes, they may not have the high end prestige of the Cadillac. Like a Fiesta, they may be slower, less flashy, harder to start in the morning, and they rarely make the ladies do a double take. But they are more efficient, more compact, last forever, and with the proper amount of polishing, they may impress at least that girl next door with the hunched back and a limp.
> 
> So, keep using dovetails on your drawers and other traditional applications. But when you're making boxes, cabinets or anything you want to last forever and look nice to regular people instead of just fru-fru, hoity-toity woodworkers, use more box joints!
> 
> This weekend (Sunday morning) we'll be doing an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking about cutting box joints, and you'll see what I believe is the most versatile and accurate adjustable box joint machine out there. So don't forget to watch!
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"*
> 
> *Don't forget to friend me on Facebook*


You obviously don't go to IKEA. I have a little storage box under my fax machine that has box joints all around.

The first time I saw box joints demonstrated was by Tage Frid; he couldn't get them to fit. A couple of years later, I attended a class by Frank Klaus; he couldn't get them to fit, either. A few years after that, a friend made a jig that he could dial into 0.001" adjustments. Too fussy for me.

But then I found a pretty good way to set up a jig in 10 minutes and it seemed to work great for me. I did 15 drawers for jewelry boxes (too small for anything but hand-cut dovetails and I did not have time to do sixty dovetail joints before Christmas). Watch the video and realize the key is "reverence surfaces."

Most dovetail jigs will produce a box joint.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *I've taken up boxing to kick some dove tail*
> 
> Ever get lonely? Ever feel like you're under appreciated? Ever wonder why that guy you work with gets all the chicks and nobody seems to notice you? I bet that's how box joints feel.
> 
> If the dovetail is the Cadillac of joinery, the box joint is the Ford Fiesta. It's old, slow and smells a little funny, and nobody wants to show it off. Do a Youtube search on "box joints". Actually, I'll save you some time and do it for you… Yup, just what I thought. There are a few videos about jigs, but nothing even close to what you'll get if you search "dovetails". You'll never see guys making videos about how fast they can cut box joints with a hand saw and a chisel. You'll never have a master woodworker endorsing a little scrap of wood and selling it as a "box joint marker" (Yes, I'm talking to you, Mr. Crossman. We're not fooled by that wooden marker. We can cut a scrap of wood and save twenty bucks!). Veritas and Lee Nielson will never design a series of box joint cutting saws and special box joint chisels.
> 
> Are you pikin' up what I'm throwin' down here? I'm saying that the box joint doesn't get enough respect. And I think Rodney Dangerfield would agree.
> 
> The dovetail was invented by a guy who wanted to fill his drawers with rocks and jerk them open without ripping the front off. Then one day he was building a hope chest for his niece and decided that a butt joint wouldn't be strong enough. He got out his hand saw and started to make a box joint. Five minutes later he shouted some Olde English profanity and gave up. ("Thy mother art of ample girth!") It was too difficult. So he reverted to the joint he used all the time because he was primarily a drawer maker, and the dovetailed chest was born. From there it was a steady decline for the humble box joint. Dovetails migrated to all sorts of applications and became the superstar of the woodworking world.
> 
> Along the way, nobody stopped to ask the most simple of questions: Why? I mean, dovetails are nice, even beautiful. But they are a bit chaotic, aren't they? The traditional American version alternates wide tails with narrow pins. One side of the joint exposes big, rectangles of end grain, while the other is a series of triangles without their points. They don't match. I actually find the pins side of a dovetail joint to be a bit ugly. Why do you think they invented the half-blind dovetail?
> 
> The box joint, on the other hand is a neat row of squares, every one the same. Both sides of the joint match in a delicious checkerboard pattern. And only Commies don't like checkers.
> 
> Dovetails are seen as the mark of a skilled craftsman, but box joints are more difficult to hand cut. A dovetail only has to be precise on one side of the joint. Take the "tails first" process for example. You can cut one side of a tail at 7 degrees, the other side at 7.5. The next tail can be 6.5 degrees on both sides. It doesn't matter because the tails angle in opposite directions, confusing the eye and hiding slight imperfections. Some people don't even mark their angles; they just guesstimate and cut the tails free hand. Any error will be transferred to the mating piece when you trace around the tails with your pencil. As long as you cut that second piece precisely to the pencil lines, you're golden!
> 
> A box joint requires absolute precision all the way through. The eye is more likely to see any variations. Every finger has to be ripped parallel with the next, every cut perpendicular to the board end. And both sides must be independently accurate. Make a mistake on one finger and the whole thing can be thrown off.
> 
> Box joints are stronger than dovetails. Yes, you heard me right… they are stronger. Tests have time and again proven this fact.
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong. I love dovetails. But I also love box joints and I think it's time to give them the respect they deserve. Yes, they may not have the high end prestige of the Cadillac. Like a Fiesta, they may be slower, less flashy, harder to start in the morning, and they rarely make the ladies do a double take. But they are more efficient, more compact, last forever, and with the proper amount of polishing, they may impress at least that girl next door with the hunched back and a limp.
> 
> So, keep using dovetails on your drawers and other traditional applications. But when you're making boxes, cabinets or anything you want to last forever and look nice to regular people instead of just fru-fru, hoity-toity woodworkers, use more box joints!
> 
> This weekend (Sunday morning) we'll be doing an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking about cutting box joints, and you'll see what I believe is the most versatile and accurate adjustable box joint machine out there. So don't forget to watch!
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"*
> 
> *Don't forget to friend me on Facebook*


The original purpose of the dovetail may have come from a time when there were "no glues or scews as a mechanical fastener? They are in antiques that have lived for milenia? ( sp?) Box joints and glue? Mechanically powerful.

There are a few other equally powerful joints. Met a guy who found a niche building cabinetry for golf stores. I was ignorant and full of ideas. He took me through his shop showing me what he doesn't use anymore. He was putting the cabinets together with kreg's pocket screws! The drawers he purchased. They had finger/box joinery. Then he screwed the fronts on.

He was making his living being efficient. No one said oh thats crap!

We can used plywood or pine, or hardwoods, or exotic woods. Hell we can use high density MDF?

Looking forward to your creativity. always interesting stuff.

I loved the idea of building my own jig, just have no time? And The 140 year old house, like me keeps needing attention, and repair! LOL

got to go to work.


----------



## geoscann

StumpyNubs said:


> *I've taken up boxing to kick some dove tail*
> 
> Ever get lonely? Ever feel like you're under appreciated? Ever wonder why that guy you work with gets all the chicks and nobody seems to notice you? I bet that's how box joints feel.
> 
> If the dovetail is the Cadillac of joinery, the box joint is the Ford Fiesta. It's old, slow and smells a little funny, and nobody wants to show it off. Do a Youtube search on "box joints". Actually, I'll save you some time and do it for you… Yup, just what I thought. There are a few videos about jigs, but nothing even close to what you'll get if you search "dovetails". You'll never see guys making videos about how fast they can cut box joints with a hand saw and a chisel. You'll never have a master woodworker endorsing a little scrap of wood and selling it as a "box joint marker" (Yes, I'm talking to you, Mr. Crossman. We're not fooled by that wooden marker. We can cut a scrap of wood and save twenty bucks!). Veritas and Lee Nielson will never design a series of box joint cutting saws and special box joint chisels.
> 
> Are you pikin' up what I'm throwin' down here? I'm saying that the box joint doesn't get enough respect. And I think Rodney Dangerfield would agree.
> 
> The dovetail was invented by a guy who wanted to fill his drawers with rocks and jerk them open without ripping the front off. Then one day he was building a hope chest for his niece and decided that a butt joint wouldn't be strong enough. He got out his hand saw and started to make a box joint. Five minutes later he shouted some Olde English profanity and gave up. ("Thy mother art of ample girth!") It was too difficult. So he reverted to the joint he used all the time because he was primarily a drawer maker, and the dovetailed chest was born. From there it was a steady decline for the humble box joint. Dovetails migrated to all sorts of applications and became the superstar of the woodworking world.
> 
> Along the way, nobody stopped to ask the most simple of questions: Why? I mean, dovetails are nice, even beautiful. But they are a bit chaotic, aren't they? The traditional American version alternates wide tails with narrow pins. One side of the joint exposes big, rectangles of end grain, while the other is a series of triangles without their points. They don't match. I actually find the pins side of a dovetail joint to be a bit ugly. Why do you think they invented the half-blind dovetail?
> 
> The box joint, on the other hand is a neat row of squares, every one the same. Both sides of the joint match in a delicious checkerboard pattern. And only Commies don't like checkers.
> 
> Dovetails are seen as the mark of a skilled craftsman, but box joints are more difficult to hand cut. A dovetail only has to be precise on one side of the joint. Take the "tails first" process for example. You can cut one side of a tail at 7 degrees, the other side at 7.5. The next tail can be 6.5 degrees on both sides. It doesn't matter because the tails angle in opposite directions, confusing the eye and hiding slight imperfections. Some people don't even mark their angles; they just guesstimate and cut the tails free hand. Any error will be transferred to the mating piece when you trace around the tails with your pencil. As long as you cut that second piece precisely to the pencil lines, you're golden!
> 
> A box joint requires absolute precision all the way through. The eye is more likely to see any variations. Every finger has to be ripped parallel with the next, every cut perpendicular to the board end. And both sides must be independently accurate. Make a mistake on one finger and the whole thing can be thrown off.
> 
> Box joints are stronger than dovetails. Yes, you heard me right… they are stronger. Tests have time and again proven this fact.
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong. I love dovetails. But I also love box joints and I think it's time to give them the respect they deserve. Yes, they may not have the high end prestige of the Cadillac. Like a Fiesta, they may be slower, less flashy, harder to start in the morning, and they rarely make the ladies do a double take. But they are more efficient, more compact, last forever, and with the proper amount of polishing, they may impress at least that girl next door with the hunched back and a limp.
> 
> So, keep using dovetails on your drawers and other traditional applications. But when you're making boxes, cabinets or anything you want to last forever and look nice to regular people instead of just fru-fru, hoity-toity woodworkers, use more box joints!
> 
> This weekend (Sunday morning) we'll be doing an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking about cutting box joints, and you'll see what I believe is the most versatile and accurate adjustable box joint machine out there. So don't forget to watch!
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"*
> 
> *Don't forget to friend me on Facebook*


Stumpy yea box joints my fav I knew you would come over to my side.

Marty the only reason you can afford a cadillac is cause you spend all your money on them ponys.


----------



## JoeLyddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *I've taken up boxing to kick some dove tail*
> 
> Ever get lonely? Ever feel like you're under appreciated? Ever wonder why that guy you work with gets all the chicks and nobody seems to notice you? I bet that's how box joints feel.
> 
> If the dovetail is the Cadillac of joinery, the box joint is the Ford Fiesta. It's old, slow and smells a little funny, and nobody wants to show it off. Do a Youtube search on "box joints". Actually, I'll save you some time and do it for you… Yup, just what I thought. There are a few videos about jigs, but nothing even close to what you'll get if you search "dovetails". You'll never see guys making videos about how fast they can cut box joints with a hand saw and a chisel. You'll never have a master woodworker endorsing a little scrap of wood and selling it as a "box joint marker" (Yes, I'm talking to you, Mr. Crossman. We're not fooled by that wooden marker. We can cut a scrap of wood and save twenty bucks!). Veritas and Lee Nielson will never design a series of box joint cutting saws and special box joint chisels.
> 
> Are you pikin' up what I'm throwin' down here? I'm saying that the box joint doesn't get enough respect. And I think Rodney Dangerfield would agree.
> 
> The dovetail was invented by a guy who wanted to fill his drawers with rocks and jerk them open without ripping the front off. Then one day he was building a hope chest for his niece and decided that a butt joint wouldn't be strong enough. He got out his hand saw and started to make a box joint. Five minutes later he shouted some Olde English profanity and gave up. ("Thy mother art of ample girth!") It was too difficult. So he reverted to the joint he used all the time because he was primarily a drawer maker, and the dovetailed chest was born. From there it was a steady decline for the humble box joint. Dovetails migrated to all sorts of applications and became the superstar of the woodworking world.
> 
> Along the way, nobody stopped to ask the most simple of questions: Why? I mean, dovetails are nice, even beautiful. But they are a bit chaotic, aren't they? The traditional American version alternates wide tails with narrow pins. One side of the joint exposes big, rectangles of end grain, while the other is a series of triangles without their points. They don't match. I actually find the pins side of a dovetail joint to be a bit ugly. Why do you think they invented the half-blind dovetail?
> 
> The box joint, on the other hand is a neat row of squares, every one the same. Both sides of the joint match in a delicious checkerboard pattern. And only Commies don't like checkers.
> 
> Dovetails are seen as the mark of a skilled craftsman, but box joints are more difficult to hand cut. A dovetail only has to be precise on one side of the joint. Take the "tails first" process for example. You can cut one side of a tail at 7 degrees, the other side at 7.5. The next tail can be 6.5 degrees on both sides. It doesn't matter because the tails angle in opposite directions, confusing the eye and hiding slight imperfections. Some people don't even mark their angles; they just guesstimate and cut the tails free hand. Any error will be transferred to the mating piece when you trace around the tails with your pencil. As long as you cut that second piece precisely to the pencil lines, you're golden!
> 
> A box joint requires absolute precision all the way through. The eye is more likely to see any variations. Every finger has to be ripped parallel with the next, every cut perpendicular to the board end. And both sides must be independently accurate. Make a mistake on one finger and the whole thing can be thrown off.
> 
> Box joints are stronger than dovetails. Yes, you heard me right… they are stronger. Tests have time and again proven this fact.
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong. I love dovetails. But I also love box joints and I think it's time to give them the respect they deserve. Yes, they may not have the high end prestige of the Cadillac. Like a Fiesta, they may be slower, less flashy, harder to start in the morning, and they rarely make the ladies do a double take. But they are more efficient, more compact, last forever, and with the proper amount of polishing, they may impress at least that girl next door with the hunched back and a limp.
> 
> So, keep using dovetails on your drawers and other traditional applications. But when you're making boxes, cabinets or anything you want to last forever and look nice to regular people instead of just fru-fru, hoity-toity woodworkers, use more box joints!
> 
> This weekend (Sunday morning) we'll be doing an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking about cutting box joints, and you'll see what I believe is the most versatile and accurate adjustable box joint machine out there. So don't forget to watch!
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"*
> 
> *Don't forget to friend me on Facebook*


*Stumpy…*

I think you have it backwards…

You're taking up* Kick Boxing* and you're Kicking Butt Joints! LOL


----------



## gavinzagreb

StumpyNubs said:


> *I've taken up boxing to kick some dove tail*
> 
> Ever get lonely? Ever feel like you're under appreciated? Ever wonder why that guy you work with gets all the chicks and nobody seems to notice you? I bet that's how box joints feel.
> 
> If the dovetail is the Cadillac of joinery, the box joint is the Ford Fiesta. It's old, slow and smells a little funny, and nobody wants to show it off. Do a Youtube search on "box joints". Actually, I'll save you some time and do it for you… Yup, just what I thought. There are a few videos about jigs, but nothing even close to what you'll get if you search "dovetails". You'll never see guys making videos about how fast they can cut box joints with a hand saw and a chisel. You'll never have a master woodworker endorsing a little scrap of wood and selling it as a "box joint marker" (Yes, I'm talking to you, Mr. Crossman. We're not fooled by that wooden marker. We can cut a scrap of wood and save twenty bucks!). Veritas and Lee Nielson will never design a series of box joint cutting saws and special box joint chisels.
> 
> Are you pikin' up what I'm throwin' down here? I'm saying that the box joint doesn't get enough respect. And I think Rodney Dangerfield would agree.
> 
> The dovetail was invented by a guy who wanted to fill his drawers with rocks and jerk them open without ripping the front off. Then one day he was building a hope chest for his niece and decided that a butt joint wouldn't be strong enough. He got out his hand saw and started to make a box joint. Five minutes later he shouted some Olde English profanity and gave up. ("Thy mother art of ample girth!") It was too difficult. So he reverted to the joint he used all the time because he was primarily a drawer maker, and the dovetailed chest was born. From there it was a steady decline for the humble box joint. Dovetails migrated to all sorts of applications and became the superstar of the woodworking world.
> 
> Along the way, nobody stopped to ask the most simple of questions: Why? I mean, dovetails are nice, even beautiful. But they are a bit chaotic, aren't they? The traditional American version alternates wide tails with narrow pins. One side of the joint exposes big, rectangles of end grain, while the other is a series of triangles without their points. They don't match. I actually find the pins side of a dovetail joint to be a bit ugly. Why do you think they invented the half-blind dovetail?
> 
> The box joint, on the other hand is a neat row of squares, every one the same. Both sides of the joint match in a delicious checkerboard pattern. And only Commies don't like checkers.
> 
> Dovetails are seen as the mark of a skilled craftsman, but box joints are more difficult to hand cut. A dovetail only has to be precise on one side of the joint. Take the "tails first" process for example. You can cut one side of a tail at 7 degrees, the other side at 7.5. The next tail can be 6.5 degrees on both sides. It doesn't matter because the tails angle in opposite directions, confusing the eye and hiding slight imperfections. Some people don't even mark their angles; they just guesstimate and cut the tails free hand. Any error will be transferred to the mating piece when you trace around the tails with your pencil. As long as you cut that second piece precisely to the pencil lines, you're golden!
> 
> A box joint requires absolute precision all the way through. The eye is more likely to see any variations. Every finger has to be ripped parallel with the next, every cut perpendicular to the board end. And both sides must be independently accurate. Make a mistake on one finger and the whole thing can be thrown off.
> 
> Box joints are stronger than dovetails. Yes, you heard me right… they are stronger. Tests have time and again proven this fact.
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong. I love dovetails. But I also love box joints and I think it's time to give them the respect they deserve. Yes, they may not have the high end prestige of the Cadillac. Like a Fiesta, they may be slower, less flashy, harder to start in the morning, and they rarely make the ladies do a double take. But they are more efficient, more compact, last forever, and with the proper amount of polishing, they may impress at least that girl next door with the hunched back and a limp.
> 
> So, keep using dovetails on your drawers and other traditional applications. But when you're making boxes, cabinets or anything you want to last forever and look nice to regular people instead of just fru-fru, hoity-toity woodworkers, use more box joints!
> 
> This weekend (Sunday morning) we'll be doing an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking about cutting box joints, and you'll see what I believe is the most versatile and accurate adjustable box joint machine out there. So don't forget to watch!
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"*
> 
> *Don't forget to friend me on Facebook*


I'm on the box joint band wagon. For me the aesthetic is better than a dovetail. Unless of course that dovetail is a strange compound dovetail used to make houses out of green oak.
Like this example from my Inlaws farm house.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *I've taken up boxing to kick some dove tail*
> 
> Ever get lonely? Ever feel like you're under appreciated? Ever wonder why that guy you work with gets all the chicks and nobody seems to notice you? I bet that's how box joints feel.
> 
> If the dovetail is the Cadillac of joinery, the box joint is the Ford Fiesta. It's old, slow and smells a little funny, and nobody wants to show it off. Do a Youtube search on "box joints". Actually, I'll save you some time and do it for you… Yup, just what I thought. There are a few videos about jigs, but nothing even close to what you'll get if you search "dovetails". You'll never see guys making videos about how fast they can cut box joints with a hand saw and a chisel. You'll never have a master woodworker endorsing a little scrap of wood and selling it as a "box joint marker" (Yes, I'm talking to you, Mr. Crossman. We're not fooled by that wooden marker. We can cut a scrap of wood and save twenty bucks!). Veritas and Lee Nielson will never design a series of box joint cutting saws and special box joint chisels.
> 
> Are you pikin' up what I'm throwin' down here? I'm saying that the box joint doesn't get enough respect. And I think Rodney Dangerfield would agree.
> 
> The dovetail was invented by a guy who wanted to fill his drawers with rocks and jerk them open without ripping the front off. Then one day he was building a hope chest for his niece and decided that a butt joint wouldn't be strong enough. He got out his hand saw and started to make a box joint. Five minutes later he shouted some Olde English profanity and gave up. ("Thy mother art of ample girth!") It was too difficult. So he reverted to the joint he used all the time because he was primarily a drawer maker, and the dovetailed chest was born. From there it was a steady decline for the humble box joint. Dovetails migrated to all sorts of applications and became the superstar of the woodworking world.
> 
> Along the way, nobody stopped to ask the most simple of questions: Why? I mean, dovetails are nice, even beautiful. But they are a bit chaotic, aren't they? The traditional American version alternates wide tails with narrow pins. One side of the joint exposes big, rectangles of end grain, while the other is a series of triangles without their points. They don't match. I actually find the pins side of a dovetail joint to be a bit ugly. Why do you think they invented the half-blind dovetail?
> 
> The box joint, on the other hand is a neat row of squares, every one the same. Both sides of the joint match in a delicious checkerboard pattern. And only Commies don't like checkers.
> 
> Dovetails are seen as the mark of a skilled craftsman, but box joints are more difficult to hand cut. A dovetail only has to be precise on one side of the joint. Take the "tails first" process for example. You can cut one side of a tail at 7 degrees, the other side at 7.5. The next tail can be 6.5 degrees on both sides. It doesn't matter because the tails angle in opposite directions, confusing the eye and hiding slight imperfections. Some people don't even mark their angles; they just guesstimate and cut the tails free hand. Any error will be transferred to the mating piece when you trace around the tails with your pencil. As long as you cut that second piece precisely to the pencil lines, you're golden!
> 
> A box joint requires absolute precision all the way through. The eye is more likely to see any variations. Every finger has to be ripped parallel with the next, every cut perpendicular to the board end. And both sides must be independently accurate. Make a mistake on one finger and the whole thing can be thrown off.
> 
> Box joints are stronger than dovetails. Yes, you heard me right… they are stronger. Tests have time and again proven this fact.
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong. I love dovetails. But I also love box joints and I think it's time to give them the respect they deserve. Yes, they may not have the high end prestige of the Cadillac. Like a Fiesta, they may be slower, less flashy, harder to start in the morning, and they rarely make the ladies do a double take. But they are more efficient, more compact, last forever, and with the proper amount of polishing, they may impress at least that girl next door with the hunched back and a limp.
> 
> So, keep using dovetails on your drawers and other traditional applications. But when you're making boxes, cabinets or anything you want to last forever and look nice to regular people instead of just fru-fru, hoity-toity woodworkers, use more box joints!
> 
> This weekend (Sunday morning) we'll be doing an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking about cutting box joints, and you'll see what I believe is the most versatile and accurate adjustable box joint machine out there. So don't forget to watch!
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"*
> 
> *Don't forget to friend me on Facebook*


Now THAT was just showing off!


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *I've taken up boxing to kick some dove tail*
> 
> Ever get lonely? Ever feel like you're under appreciated? Ever wonder why that guy you work with gets all the chicks and nobody seems to notice you? I bet that's how box joints feel.
> 
> If the dovetail is the Cadillac of joinery, the box joint is the Ford Fiesta. It's old, slow and smells a little funny, and nobody wants to show it off. Do a Youtube search on "box joints". Actually, I'll save you some time and do it for you… Yup, just what I thought. There are a few videos about jigs, but nothing even close to what you'll get if you search "dovetails". You'll never see guys making videos about how fast they can cut box joints with a hand saw and a chisel. You'll never have a master woodworker endorsing a little scrap of wood and selling it as a "box joint marker" (Yes, I'm talking to you, Mr. Crossman. We're not fooled by that wooden marker. We can cut a scrap of wood and save twenty bucks!). Veritas and Lee Nielson will never design a series of box joint cutting saws and special box joint chisels.
> 
> Are you pikin' up what I'm throwin' down here? I'm saying that the box joint doesn't get enough respect. And I think Rodney Dangerfield would agree.
> 
> The dovetail was invented by a guy who wanted to fill his drawers with rocks and jerk them open without ripping the front off. Then one day he was building a hope chest for his niece and decided that a butt joint wouldn't be strong enough. He got out his hand saw and started to make a box joint. Five minutes later he shouted some Olde English profanity and gave up. ("Thy mother art of ample girth!") It was too difficult. So he reverted to the joint he used all the time because he was primarily a drawer maker, and the dovetailed chest was born. From there it was a steady decline for the humble box joint. Dovetails migrated to all sorts of applications and became the superstar of the woodworking world.
> 
> Along the way, nobody stopped to ask the most simple of questions: Why? I mean, dovetails are nice, even beautiful. But they are a bit chaotic, aren't they? The traditional American version alternates wide tails with narrow pins. One side of the joint exposes big, rectangles of end grain, while the other is a series of triangles without their points. They don't match. I actually find the pins side of a dovetail joint to be a bit ugly. Why do you think they invented the half-blind dovetail?
> 
> The box joint, on the other hand is a neat row of squares, every one the same. Both sides of the joint match in a delicious checkerboard pattern. And only Commies don't like checkers.
> 
> Dovetails are seen as the mark of a skilled craftsman, but box joints are more difficult to hand cut. A dovetail only has to be precise on one side of the joint. Take the "tails first" process for example. You can cut one side of a tail at 7 degrees, the other side at 7.5. The next tail can be 6.5 degrees on both sides. It doesn't matter because the tails angle in opposite directions, confusing the eye and hiding slight imperfections. Some people don't even mark their angles; they just guesstimate and cut the tails free hand. Any error will be transferred to the mating piece when you trace around the tails with your pencil. As long as you cut that second piece precisely to the pencil lines, you're golden!
> 
> A box joint requires absolute precision all the way through. The eye is more likely to see any variations. Every finger has to be ripped parallel with the next, every cut perpendicular to the board end. And both sides must be independently accurate. Make a mistake on one finger and the whole thing can be thrown off.
> 
> Box joints are stronger than dovetails. Yes, you heard me right… they are stronger. Tests have time and again proven this fact.
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong. I love dovetails. But I also love box joints and I think it's time to give them the respect they deserve. Yes, they may not have the high end prestige of the Cadillac. Like a Fiesta, they may be slower, less flashy, harder to start in the morning, and they rarely make the ladies do a double take. But they are more efficient, more compact, last forever, and with the proper amount of polishing, they may impress at least that girl next door with the hunched back and a limp.
> 
> So, keep using dovetails on your drawers and other traditional applications. But when you're making boxes, cabinets or anything you want to last forever and look nice to regular people instead of just fru-fru, hoity-toity woodworkers, use more box joints!
> 
> This weekend (Sunday morning) we'll be doing an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking about cutting box joints, and you'll see what I believe is the most versatile and accurate adjustable box joint machine out there. So don't forget to watch!
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"*
> 
> *Don't forget to friend me on Facebook*


I can't even wrap my brain around how that fancy dancy dovetail even goes together / comes apart….

Hmmmmm…. Stumpy, you got a jig for that???


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *I've taken up boxing to kick some dove tail*
> 
> Ever get lonely? Ever feel like you're under appreciated? Ever wonder why that guy you work with gets all the chicks and nobody seems to notice you? I bet that's how box joints feel.
> 
> If the dovetail is the Cadillac of joinery, the box joint is the Ford Fiesta. It's old, slow and smells a little funny, and nobody wants to show it off. Do a Youtube search on "box joints". Actually, I'll save you some time and do it for you… Yup, just what I thought. There are a few videos about jigs, but nothing even close to what you'll get if you search "dovetails". You'll never see guys making videos about how fast they can cut box joints with a hand saw and a chisel. You'll never have a master woodworker endorsing a little scrap of wood and selling it as a "box joint marker" (Yes, I'm talking to you, Mr. Crossman. We're not fooled by that wooden marker. We can cut a scrap of wood and save twenty bucks!). Veritas and Lee Nielson will never design a series of box joint cutting saws and special box joint chisels.
> 
> Are you pikin' up what I'm throwin' down here? I'm saying that the box joint doesn't get enough respect. And I think Rodney Dangerfield would agree.
> 
> The dovetail was invented by a guy who wanted to fill his drawers with rocks and jerk them open without ripping the front off. Then one day he was building a hope chest for his niece and decided that a butt joint wouldn't be strong enough. He got out his hand saw and started to make a box joint. Five minutes later he shouted some Olde English profanity and gave up. ("Thy mother art of ample girth!") It was too difficult. So he reverted to the joint he used all the time because he was primarily a drawer maker, and the dovetailed chest was born. From there it was a steady decline for the humble box joint. Dovetails migrated to all sorts of applications and became the superstar of the woodworking world.
> 
> Along the way, nobody stopped to ask the most simple of questions: Why? I mean, dovetails are nice, even beautiful. But they are a bit chaotic, aren't they? The traditional American version alternates wide tails with narrow pins. One side of the joint exposes big, rectangles of end grain, while the other is a series of triangles without their points. They don't match. I actually find the pins side of a dovetail joint to be a bit ugly. Why do you think they invented the half-blind dovetail?
> 
> The box joint, on the other hand is a neat row of squares, every one the same. Both sides of the joint match in a delicious checkerboard pattern. And only Commies don't like checkers.
> 
> Dovetails are seen as the mark of a skilled craftsman, but box joints are more difficult to hand cut. A dovetail only has to be precise on one side of the joint. Take the "tails first" process for example. You can cut one side of a tail at 7 degrees, the other side at 7.5. The next tail can be 6.5 degrees on both sides. It doesn't matter because the tails angle in opposite directions, confusing the eye and hiding slight imperfections. Some people don't even mark their angles; they just guesstimate and cut the tails free hand. Any error will be transferred to the mating piece when you trace around the tails with your pencil. As long as you cut that second piece precisely to the pencil lines, you're golden!
> 
> A box joint requires absolute precision all the way through. The eye is more likely to see any variations. Every finger has to be ripped parallel with the next, every cut perpendicular to the board end. And both sides must be independently accurate. Make a mistake on one finger and the whole thing can be thrown off.
> 
> Box joints are stronger than dovetails. Yes, you heard me right… they are stronger. Tests have time and again proven this fact.
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong. I love dovetails. But I also love box joints and I think it's time to give them the respect they deserve. Yes, they may not have the high end prestige of the Cadillac. Like a Fiesta, they may be slower, less flashy, harder to start in the morning, and they rarely make the ladies do a double take. But they are more efficient, more compact, last forever, and with the proper amount of polishing, they may impress at least that girl next door with the hunched back and a limp.
> 
> So, keep using dovetails on your drawers and other traditional applications. But when you're making boxes, cabinets or anything you want to last forever and look nice to regular people instead of just fru-fru, hoity-toity woodworkers, use more box joints!
> 
> This weekend (Sunday morning) we'll be doing an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking about cutting box joints, and you'll see what I believe is the most versatile and accurate adjustable box joint machine out there. So don't forget to watch!
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"*
> 
> *Don't forget to friend me on Facebook*


Maybe there's "an app. for that"?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *I've taken up boxing to kick some dove tail*
> 
> Ever get lonely? Ever feel like you're under appreciated? Ever wonder why that guy you work with gets all the chicks and nobody seems to notice you? I bet that's how box joints feel.
> 
> If the dovetail is the Cadillac of joinery, the box joint is the Ford Fiesta. It's old, slow and smells a little funny, and nobody wants to show it off. Do a Youtube search on "box joints". Actually, I'll save you some time and do it for you… Yup, just what I thought. There are a few videos about jigs, but nothing even close to what you'll get if you search "dovetails". You'll never see guys making videos about how fast they can cut box joints with a hand saw and a chisel. You'll never have a master woodworker endorsing a little scrap of wood and selling it as a "box joint marker" (Yes, I'm talking to you, Mr. Crossman. We're not fooled by that wooden marker. We can cut a scrap of wood and save twenty bucks!). Veritas and Lee Nielson will never design a series of box joint cutting saws and special box joint chisels.
> 
> Are you pikin' up what I'm throwin' down here? I'm saying that the box joint doesn't get enough respect. And I think Rodney Dangerfield would agree.
> 
> The dovetail was invented by a guy who wanted to fill his drawers with rocks and jerk them open without ripping the front off. Then one day he was building a hope chest for his niece and decided that a butt joint wouldn't be strong enough. He got out his hand saw and started to make a box joint. Five minutes later he shouted some Olde English profanity and gave up. ("Thy mother art of ample girth!") It was too difficult. So he reverted to the joint he used all the time because he was primarily a drawer maker, and the dovetailed chest was born. From there it was a steady decline for the humble box joint. Dovetails migrated to all sorts of applications and became the superstar of the woodworking world.
> 
> Along the way, nobody stopped to ask the most simple of questions: Why? I mean, dovetails are nice, even beautiful. But they are a bit chaotic, aren't they? The traditional American version alternates wide tails with narrow pins. One side of the joint exposes big, rectangles of end grain, while the other is a series of triangles without their points. They don't match. I actually find the pins side of a dovetail joint to be a bit ugly. Why do you think they invented the half-blind dovetail?
> 
> The box joint, on the other hand is a neat row of squares, every one the same. Both sides of the joint match in a delicious checkerboard pattern. And only Commies don't like checkers.
> 
> Dovetails are seen as the mark of a skilled craftsman, but box joints are more difficult to hand cut. A dovetail only has to be precise on one side of the joint. Take the "tails first" process for example. You can cut one side of a tail at 7 degrees, the other side at 7.5. The next tail can be 6.5 degrees on both sides. It doesn't matter because the tails angle in opposite directions, confusing the eye and hiding slight imperfections. Some people don't even mark their angles; they just guesstimate and cut the tails free hand. Any error will be transferred to the mating piece when you trace around the tails with your pencil. As long as you cut that second piece precisely to the pencil lines, you're golden!
> 
> A box joint requires absolute precision all the way through. The eye is more likely to see any variations. Every finger has to be ripped parallel with the next, every cut perpendicular to the board end. And both sides must be independently accurate. Make a mistake on one finger and the whole thing can be thrown off.
> 
> Box joints are stronger than dovetails. Yes, you heard me right… they are stronger. Tests have time and again proven this fact.
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong. I love dovetails. But I also love box joints and I think it's time to give them the respect they deserve. Yes, they may not have the high end prestige of the Cadillac. Like a Fiesta, they may be slower, less flashy, harder to start in the morning, and they rarely make the ladies do a double take. But they are more efficient, more compact, last forever, and with the proper amount of polishing, they may impress at least that girl next door with the hunched back and a limp.
> 
> So, keep using dovetails on your drawers and other traditional applications. But when you're making boxes, cabinets or anything you want to last forever and look nice to regular people instead of just fru-fru, hoity-toity woodworkers, use more box joints!
> 
> This weekend (Sunday morning) we'll be doing an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking about cutting box joints, and you'll see what I believe is the most versatile and accurate adjustable box joint machine out there. So don't forget to watch!
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"*
> 
> *Don't forget to friend me on Facebook*


Looks like they went together by stacking them instead of slipping the joints into place like regular dovetails. My question is… why?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *I've taken up boxing to kick some dove tail*
> 
> Ever get lonely? Ever feel like you're under appreciated? Ever wonder why that guy you work with gets all the chicks and nobody seems to notice you? I bet that's how box joints feel.
> 
> If the dovetail is the Cadillac of joinery, the box joint is the Ford Fiesta. It's old, slow and smells a little funny, and nobody wants to show it off. Do a Youtube search on "box joints". Actually, I'll save you some time and do it for you… Yup, just what I thought. There are a few videos about jigs, but nothing even close to what you'll get if you search "dovetails". You'll never see guys making videos about how fast they can cut box joints with a hand saw and a chisel. You'll never have a master woodworker endorsing a little scrap of wood and selling it as a "box joint marker" (Yes, I'm talking to you, Mr. Crossman. We're not fooled by that wooden marker. We can cut a scrap of wood and save twenty bucks!). Veritas and Lee Nielson will never design a series of box joint cutting saws and special box joint chisels.
> 
> Are you pikin' up what I'm throwin' down here? I'm saying that the box joint doesn't get enough respect. And I think Rodney Dangerfield would agree.
> 
> The dovetail was invented by a guy who wanted to fill his drawers with rocks and jerk them open without ripping the front off. Then one day he was building a hope chest for his niece and decided that a butt joint wouldn't be strong enough. He got out his hand saw and started to make a box joint. Five minutes later he shouted some Olde English profanity and gave up. ("Thy mother art of ample girth!") It was too difficult. So he reverted to the joint he used all the time because he was primarily a drawer maker, and the dovetailed chest was born. From there it was a steady decline for the humble box joint. Dovetails migrated to all sorts of applications and became the superstar of the woodworking world.
> 
> Along the way, nobody stopped to ask the most simple of questions: Why? I mean, dovetails are nice, even beautiful. But they are a bit chaotic, aren't they? The traditional American version alternates wide tails with narrow pins. One side of the joint exposes big, rectangles of end grain, while the other is a series of triangles without their points. They don't match. I actually find the pins side of a dovetail joint to be a bit ugly. Why do you think they invented the half-blind dovetail?
> 
> The box joint, on the other hand is a neat row of squares, every one the same. Both sides of the joint match in a delicious checkerboard pattern. And only Commies don't like checkers.
> 
> Dovetails are seen as the mark of a skilled craftsman, but box joints are more difficult to hand cut. A dovetail only has to be precise on one side of the joint. Take the "tails first" process for example. You can cut one side of a tail at 7 degrees, the other side at 7.5. The next tail can be 6.5 degrees on both sides. It doesn't matter because the tails angle in opposite directions, confusing the eye and hiding slight imperfections. Some people don't even mark their angles; they just guesstimate and cut the tails free hand. Any error will be transferred to the mating piece when you trace around the tails with your pencil. As long as you cut that second piece precisely to the pencil lines, you're golden!
> 
> A box joint requires absolute precision all the way through. The eye is more likely to see any variations. Every finger has to be ripped parallel with the next, every cut perpendicular to the board end. And both sides must be independently accurate. Make a mistake on one finger and the whole thing can be thrown off.
> 
> Box joints are stronger than dovetails. Yes, you heard me right… they are stronger. Tests have time and again proven this fact.
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong. I love dovetails. But I also love box joints and I think it's time to give them the respect they deserve. Yes, they may not have the high end prestige of the Cadillac. Like a Fiesta, they may be slower, less flashy, harder to start in the morning, and they rarely make the ladies do a double take. But they are more efficient, more compact, last forever, and with the proper amount of polishing, they may impress at least that girl next door with the hunched back and a limp.
> 
> So, keep using dovetails on your drawers and other traditional applications. But when you're making boxes, cabinets or anything you want to last forever and look nice to regular people instead of just fru-fru, hoity-toity woodworkers, use more box joints!
> 
> This weekend (Sunday morning) we'll be doing an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking about cutting box joints, and you'll see what I believe is the most versatile and accurate adjustable box joint machine out there. So don't forget to watch!
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"*
> 
> *Don't forget to friend me on Facebook*


The more I look at that the more impressed I am. It's really an ingenious way to build. They used thick slab boards, not logs, yet there would still be no need for a frame to support it. And even if the wood was fresh cut and assembled in a rainstorm it would stay tight because, as the boards shrink they would all settle together as one. The dovetail, being at the seam of two boards instead of in a socket on a single board, would never become loose no matter how much it shrank, since all the wood would shrink equally.

Maybe I'll build a house…


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *I've taken up boxing to kick some dove tail*
> 
> Ever get lonely? Ever feel like you're under appreciated? Ever wonder why that guy you work with gets all the chicks and nobody seems to notice you? I bet that's how box joints feel.
> 
> If the dovetail is the Cadillac of joinery, the box joint is the Ford Fiesta. It's old, slow and smells a little funny, and nobody wants to show it off. Do a Youtube search on "box joints". Actually, I'll save you some time and do it for you… Yup, just what I thought. There are a few videos about jigs, but nothing even close to what you'll get if you search "dovetails". You'll never see guys making videos about how fast they can cut box joints with a hand saw and a chisel. You'll never have a master woodworker endorsing a little scrap of wood and selling it as a "box joint marker" (Yes, I'm talking to you, Mr. Crossman. We're not fooled by that wooden marker. We can cut a scrap of wood and save twenty bucks!). Veritas and Lee Nielson will never design a series of box joint cutting saws and special box joint chisels.
> 
> Are you pikin' up what I'm throwin' down here? I'm saying that the box joint doesn't get enough respect. And I think Rodney Dangerfield would agree.
> 
> The dovetail was invented by a guy who wanted to fill his drawers with rocks and jerk them open without ripping the front off. Then one day he was building a hope chest for his niece and decided that a butt joint wouldn't be strong enough. He got out his hand saw and started to make a box joint. Five minutes later he shouted some Olde English profanity and gave up. ("Thy mother art of ample girth!") It was too difficult. So he reverted to the joint he used all the time because he was primarily a drawer maker, and the dovetailed chest was born. From there it was a steady decline for the humble box joint. Dovetails migrated to all sorts of applications and became the superstar of the woodworking world.
> 
> Along the way, nobody stopped to ask the most simple of questions: Why? I mean, dovetails are nice, even beautiful. But they are a bit chaotic, aren't they? The traditional American version alternates wide tails with narrow pins. One side of the joint exposes big, rectangles of end grain, while the other is a series of triangles without their points. They don't match. I actually find the pins side of a dovetail joint to be a bit ugly. Why do you think they invented the half-blind dovetail?
> 
> The box joint, on the other hand is a neat row of squares, every one the same. Both sides of the joint match in a delicious checkerboard pattern. And only Commies don't like checkers.
> 
> Dovetails are seen as the mark of a skilled craftsman, but box joints are more difficult to hand cut. A dovetail only has to be precise on one side of the joint. Take the "tails first" process for example. You can cut one side of a tail at 7 degrees, the other side at 7.5. The next tail can be 6.5 degrees on both sides. It doesn't matter because the tails angle in opposite directions, confusing the eye and hiding slight imperfections. Some people don't even mark their angles; they just guesstimate and cut the tails free hand. Any error will be transferred to the mating piece when you trace around the tails with your pencil. As long as you cut that second piece precisely to the pencil lines, you're golden!
> 
> A box joint requires absolute precision all the way through. The eye is more likely to see any variations. Every finger has to be ripped parallel with the next, every cut perpendicular to the board end. And both sides must be independently accurate. Make a mistake on one finger and the whole thing can be thrown off.
> 
> Box joints are stronger than dovetails. Yes, you heard me right… they are stronger. Tests have time and again proven this fact.
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong. I love dovetails. But I also love box joints and I think it's time to give them the respect they deserve. Yes, they may not have the high end prestige of the Cadillac. Like a Fiesta, they may be slower, less flashy, harder to start in the morning, and they rarely make the ladies do a double take. But they are more efficient, more compact, last forever, and with the proper amount of polishing, they may impress at least that girl next door with the hunched back and a limp.
> 
> So, keep using dovetails on your drawers and other traditional applications. But when you're making boxes, cabinets or anything you want to last forever and look nice to regular people instead of just fru-fru, hoity-toity woodworkers, use more box joints!
> 
> This weekend (Sunday morning) we'll be doing an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking about cutting box joints, and you'll see what I believe is the most versatile and accurate adjustable box joint machine out there. So don't forget to watch!
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"*
> 
> *Don't forget to friend me on Facebook*


Brain wrappage happening…. Stacked-yes-STACKED ! That's how they did it!

GENIOUS!


----------



## shinju

StumpyNubs said:


> *I've taken up boxing to kick some dove tail*
> 
> Ever get lonely? Ever feel like you're under appreciated? Ever wonder why that guy you work with gets all the chicks and nobody seems to notice you? I bet that's how box joints feel.
> 
> If the dovetail is the Cadillac of joinery, the box joint is the Ford Fiesta. It's old, slow and smells a little funny, and nobody wants to show it off. Do a Youtube search on "box joints". Actually, I'll save you some time and do it for you… Yup, just what I thought. There are a few videos about jigs, but nothing even close to what you'll get if you search "dovetails". You'll never see guys making videos about how fast they can cut box joints with a hand saw and a chisel. You'll never have a master woodworker endorsing a little scrap of wood and selling it as a "box joint marker" (Yes, I'm talking to you, Mr. Crossman. We're not fooled by that wooden marker. We can cut a scrap of wood and save twenty bucks!). Veritas and Lee Nielson will never design a series of box joint cutting saws and special box joint chisels.
> 
> Are you pikin' up what I'm throwin' down here? I'm saying that the box joint doesn't get enough respect. And I think Rodney Dangerfield would agree.
> 
> The dovetail was invented by a guy who wanted to fill his drawers with rocks and jerk them open without ripping the front off. Then one day he was building a hope chest for his niece and decided that a butt joint wouldn't be strong enough. He got out his hand saw and started to make a box joint. Five minutes later he shouted some Olde English profanity and gave up. ("Thy mother art of ample girth!") It was too difficult. So he reverted to the joint he used all the time because he was primarily a drawer maker, and the dovetailed chest was born. From there it was a steady decline for the humble box joint. Dovetails migrated to all sorts of applications and became the superstar of the woodworking world.
> 
> Along the way, nobody stopped to ask the most simple of questions: Why? I mean, dovetails are nice, even beautiful. But they are a bit chaotic, aren't they? The traditional American version alternates wide tails with narrow pins. One side of the joint exposes big, rectangles of end grain, while the other is a series of triangles without their points. They don't match. I actually find the pins side of a dovetail joint to be a bit ugly. Why do you think they invented the half-blind dovetail?
> 
> The box joint, on the other hand is a neat row of squares, every one the same. Both sides of the joint match in a delicious checkerboard pattern. And only Commies don't like checkers.
> 
> Dovetails are seen as the mark of a skilled craftsman, but box joints are more difficult to hand cut. A dovetail only has to be precise on one side of the joint. Take the "tails first" process for example. You can cut one side of a tail at 7 degrees, the other side at 7.5. The next tail can be 6.5 degrees on both sides. It doesn't matter because the tails angle in opposite directions, confusing the eye and hiding slight imperfections. Some people don't even mark their angles; they just guesstimate and cut the tails free hand. Any error will be transferred to the mating piece when you trace around the tails with your pencil. As long as you cut that second piece precisely to the pencil lines, you're golden!
> 
> A box joint requires absolute precision all the way through. The eye is more likely to see any variations. Every finger has to be ripped parallel with the next, every cut perpendicular to the board end. And both sides must be independently accurate. Make a mistake on one finger and the whole thing can be thrown off.
> 
> Box joints are stronger than dovetails. Yes, you heard me right… they are stronger. Tests have time and again proven this fact.
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong. I love dovetails. But I also love box joints and I think it's time to give them the respect they deserve. Yes, they may not have the high end prestige of the Cadillac. Like a Fiesta, they may be slower, less flashy, harder to start in the morning, and they rarely make the ladies do a double take. But they are more efficient, more compact, last forever, and with the proper amount of polishing, they may impress at least that girl next door with the hunched back and a limp.
> 
> So, keep using dovetails on your drawers and other traditional applications. But when you're making boxes, cabinets or anything you want to last forever and look nice to regular people instead of just fru-fru, hoity-toity woodworkers, use more box joints!
> 
> This weekend (Sunday morning) we'll be doing an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking about cutting box joints, and you'll see what I believe is the most versatile and accurate adjustable box joint machine out there. So don't forget to watch!
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"*
> 
> *Don't forget to friend me on Facebook*


Good work stump,I am with you all the way.the simpler the better…..shinju


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *I've taken up boxing to kick some dove tail*
> 
> Ever get lonely? Ever feel like you're under appreciated? Ever wonder why that guy you work with gets all the chicks and nobody seems to notice you? I bet that's how box joints feel.
> 
> If the dovetail is the Cadillac of joinery, the box joint is the Ford Fiesta. It's old, slow and smells a little funny, and nobody wants to show it off. Do a Youtube search on "box joints". Actually, I'll save you some time and do it for you… Yup, just what I thought. There are a few videos about jigs, but nothing even close to what you'll get if you search "dovetails". You'll never see guys making videos about how fast they can cut box joints with a hand saw and a chisel. You'll never have a master woodworker endorsing a little scrap of wood and selling it as a "box joint marker" (Yes, I'm talking to you, Mr. Crossman. We're not fooled by that wooden marker. We can cut a scrap of wood and save twenty bucks!). Veritas and Lee Nielson will never design a series of box joint cutting saws and special box joint chisels.
> 
> Are you pikin' up what I'm throwin' down here? I'm saying that the box joint doesn't get enough respect. And I think Rodney Dangerfield would agree.
> 
> The dovetail was invented by a guy who wanted to fill his drawers with rocks and jerk them open without ripping the front off. Then one day he was building a hope chest for his niece and decided that a butt joint wouldn't be strong enough. He got out his hand saw and started to make a box joint. Five minutes later he shouted some Olde English profanity and gave up. ("Thy mother art of ample girth!") It was too difficult. So he reverted to the joint he used all the time because he was primarily a drawer maker, and the dovetailed chest was born. From there it was a steady decline for the humble box joint. Dovetails migrated to all sorts of applications and became the superstar of the woodworking world.
> 
> Along the way, nobody stopped to ask the most simple of questions: Why? I mean, dovetails are nice, even beautiful. But they are a bit chaotic, aren't they? The traditional American version alternates wide tails with narrow pins. One side of the joint exposes big, rectangles of end grain, while the other is a series of triangles without their points. They don't match. I actually find the pins side of a dovetail joint to be a bit ugly. Why do you think they invented the half-blind dovetail?
> 
> The box joint, on the other hand is a neat row of squares, every one the same. Both sides of the joint match in a delicious checkerboard pattern. And only Commies don't like checkers.
> 
> Dovetails are seen as the mark of a skilled craftsman, but box joints are more difficult to hand cut. A dovetail only has to be precise on one side of the joint. Take the "tails first" process for example. You can cut one side of a tail at 7 degrees, the other side at 7.5. The next tail can be 6.5 degrees on both sides. It doesn't matter because the tails angle in opposite directions, confusing the eye and hiding slight imperfections. Some people don't even mark their angles; they just guesstimate and cut the tails free hand. Any error will be transferred to the mating piece when you trace around the tails with your pencil. As long as you cut that second piece precisely to the pencil lines, you're golden!
> 
> A box joint requires absolute precision all the way through. The eye is more likely to see any variations. Every finger has to be ripped parallel with the next, every cut perpendicular to the board end. And both sides must be independently accurate. Make a mistake on one finger and the whole thing can be thrown off.
> 
> Box joints are stronger than dovetails. Yes, you heard me right… they are stronger. Tests have time and again proven this fact.
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong. I love dovetails. But I also love box joints and I think it's time to give them the respect they deserve. Yes, they may not have the high end prestige of the Cadillac. Like a Fiesta, they may be slower, less flashy, harder to start in the morning, and they rarely make the ladies do a double take. But they are more efficient, more compact, last forever, and with the proper amount of polishing, they may impress at least that girl next door with the hunched back and a limp.
> 
> So, keep using dovetails on your drawers and other traditional applications. But when you're making boxes, cabinets or anything you want to last forever and look nice to regular people instead of just fru-fru, hoity-toity woodworkers, use more box joints!
> 
> This weekend (Sunday morning) we'll be doing an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking about cutting box joints, and you'll see what I believe is the most versatile and accurate adjustable box joint machine out there. So don't forget to watch!
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"*
> 
> *Don't forget to friend me on Facebook*


Still….

I think I'd need a jig or sumthin'....


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *I've taken up boxing to kick some dove tail*
> 
> Ever get lonely? Ever feel like you're under appreciated? Ever wonder why that guy you work with gets all the chicks and nobody seems to notice you? I bet that's how box joints feel.
> 
> If the dovetail is the Cadillac of joinery, the box joint is the Ford Fiesta. It's old, slow and smells a little funny, and nobody wants to show it off. Do a Youtube search on "box joints". Actually, I'll save you some time and do it for you… Yup, just what I thought. There are a few videos about jigs, but nothing even close to what you'll get if you search "dovetails". You'll never see guys making videos about how fast they can cut box joints with a hand saw and a chisel. You'll never have a master woodworker endorsing a little scrap of wood and selling it as a "box joint marker" (Yes, I'm talking to you, Mr. Crossman. We're not fooled by that wooden marker. We can cut a scrap of wood and save twenty bucks!). Veritas and Lee Nielson will never design a series of box joint cutting saws and special box joint chisels.
> 
> Are you pikin' up what I'm throwin' down here? I'm saying that the box joint doesn't get enough respect. And I think Rodney Dangerfield would agree.
> 
> The dovetail was invented by a guy who wanted to fill his drawers with rocks and jerk them open without ripping the front off. Then one day he was building a hope chest for his niece and decided that a butt joint wouldn't be strong enough. He got out his hand saw and started to make a box joint. Five minutes later he shouted some Olde English profanity and gave up. ("Thy mother art of ample girth!") It was too difficult. So he reverted to the joint he used all the time because he was primarily a drawer maker, and the dovetailed chest was born. From there it was a steady decline for the humble box joint. Dovetails migrated to all sorts of applications and became the superstar of the woodworking world.
> 
> Along the way, nobody stopped to ask the most simple of questions: Why? I mean, dovetails are nice, even beautiful. But they are a bit chaotic, aren't they? The traditional American version alternates wide tails with narrow pins. One side of the joint exposes big, rectangles of end grain, while the other is a series of triangles without their points. They don't match. I actually find the pins side of a dovetail joint to be a bit ugly. Why do you think they invented the half-blind dovetail?
> 
> The box joint, on the other hand is a neat row of squares, every one the same. Both sides of the joint match in a delicious checkerboard pattern. And only Commies don't like checkers.
> 
> Dovetails are seen as the mark of a skilled craftsman, but box joints are more difficult to hand cut. A dovetail only has to be precise on one side of the joint. Take the "tails first" process for example. You can cut one side of a tail at 7 degrees, the other side at 7.5. The next tail can be 6.5 degrees on both sides. It doesn't matter because the tails angle in opposite directions, confusing the eye and hiding slight imperfections. Some people don't even mark their angles; they just guesstimate and cut the tails free hand. Any error will be transferred to the mating piece when you trace around the tails with your pencil. As long as you cut that second piece precisely to the pencil lines, you're golden!
> 
> A box joint requires absolute precision all the way through. The eye is more likely to see any variations. Every finger has to be ripped parallel with the next, every cut perpendicular to the board end. And both sides must be independently accurate. Make a mistake on one finger and the whole thing can be thrown off.
> 
> Box joints are stronger than dovetails. Yes, you heard me right… they are stronger. Tests have time and again proven this fact.
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong. I love dovetails. But I also love box joints and I think it's time to give them the respect they deserve. Yes, they may not have the high end prestige of the Cadillac. Like a Fiesta, they may be slower, less flashy, harder to start in the morning, and they rarely make the ladies do a double take. But they are more efficient, more compact, last forever, and with the proper amount of polishing, they may impress at least that girl next door with the hunched back and a limp.
> 
> So, keep using dovetails on your drawers and other traditional applications. But when you're making boxes, cabinets or anything you want to last forever and look nice to regular people instead of just fru-fru, hoity-toity woodworkers, use more box joints!
> 
> This weekend (Sunday morning) we'll be doing an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking about cutting box joints, and you'll see what I believe is the most versatile and accurate adjustable box joint machine out there. So don't forget to watch!
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"*
> 
> *Don't forget to friend me on Facebook*


Stumpy:: "don't bogart that box-joint, my friend….........pass it over to me"


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *I've taken up boxing to kick some dove tail*
> 
> Ever get lonely? Ever feel like you're under appreciated? Ever wonder why that guy you work with gets all the chicks and nobody seems to notice you? I bet that's how box joints feel.
> 
> If the dovetail is the Cadillac of joinery, the box joint is the Ford Fiesta. It's old, slow and smells a little funny, and nobody wants to show it off. Do a Youtube search on "box joints". Actually, I'll save you some time and do it for you… Yup, just what I thought. There are a few videos about jigs, but nothing even close to what you'll get if you search "dovetails". You'll never see guys making videos about how fast they can cut box joints with a hand saw and a chisel. You'll never have a master woodworker endorsing a little scrap of wood and selling it as a "box joint marker" (Yes, I'm talking to you, Mr. Crossman. We're not fooled by that wooden marker. We can cut a scrap of wood and save twenty bucks!). Veritas and Lee Nielson will never design a series of box joint cutting saws and special box joint chisels.
> 
> Are you pikin' up what I'm throwin' down here? I'm saying that the box joint doesn't get enough respect. And I think Rodney Dangerfield would agree.
> 
> The dovetail was invented by a guy who wanted to fill his drawers with rocks and jerk them open without ripping the front off. Then one day he was building a hope chest for his niece and decided that a butt joint wouldn't be strong enough. He got out his hand saw and started to make a box joint. Five minutes later he shouted some Olde English profanity and gave up. ("Thy mother art of ample girth!") It was too difficult. So he reverted to the joint he used all the time because he was primarily a drawer maker, and the dovetailed chest was born. From there it was a steady decline for the humble box joint. Dovetails migrated to all sorts of applications and became the superstar of the woodworking world.
> 
> Along the way, nobody stopped to ask the most simple of questions: Why? I mean, dovetails are nice, even beautiful. But they are a bit chaotic, aren't they? The traditional American version alternates wide tails with narrow pins. One side of the joint exposes big, rectangles of end grain, while the other is a series of triangles without their points. They don't match. I actually find the pins side of a dovetail joint to be a bit ugly. Why do you think they invented the half-blind dovetail?
> 
> The box joint, on the other hand is a neat row of squares, every one the same. Both sides of the joint match in a delicious checkerboard pattern. And only Commies don't like checkers.
> 
> Dovetails are seen as the mark of a skilled craftsman, but box joints are more difficult to hand cut. A dovetail only has to be precise on one side of the joint. Take the "tails first" process for example. You can cut one side of a tail at 7 degrees, the other side at 7.5. The next tail can be 6.5 degrees on both sides. It doesn't matter because the tails angle in opposite directions, confusing the eye and hiding slight imperfections. Some people don't even mark their angles; they just guesstimate and cut the tails free hand. Any error will be transferred to the mating piece when you trace around the tails with your pencil. As long as you cut that second piece precisely to the pencil lines, you're golden!
> 
> A box joint requires absolute precision all the way through. The eye is more likely to see any variations. Every finger has to be ripped parallel with the next, every cut perpendicular to the board end. And both sides must be independently accurate. Make a mistake on one finger and the whole thing can be thrown off.
> 
> Box joints are stronger than dovetails. Yes, you heard me right… they are stronger. Tests have time and again proven this fact.
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong. I love dovetails. But I also love box joints and I think it's time to give them the respect they deserve. Yes, they may not have the high end prestige of the Cadillac. Like a Fiesta, they may be slower, less flashy, harder to start in the morning, and they rarely make the ladies do a double take. But they are more efficient, more compact, last forever, and with the proper amount of polishing, they may impress at least that girl next door with the hunched back and a limp.
> 
> So, keep using dovetails on your drawers and other traditional applications. But when you're making boxes, cabinets or anything you want to last forever and look nice to regular people instead of just fru-fru, hoity-toity woodworkers, use more box joints!
> 
> This weekend (Sunday morning) we'll be doing an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking about cutting box joints, and you'll see what I believe is the most versatile and accurate adjustable box joint machine out there. So don't forget to watch!
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"*
> 
> *Don't forget to friend me on Facebook*


Roger,
ROTFLMAO!!!!


----------



## gfadvm

StumpyNubs said:


> *I've taken up boxing to kick some dove tail*
> 
> Ever get lonely? Ever feel like you're under appreciated? Ever wonder why that guy you work with gets all the chicks and nobody seems to notice you? I bet that's how box joints feel.
> 
> If the dovetail is the Cadillac of joinery, the box joint is the Ford Fiesta. It's old, slow and smells a little funny, and nobody wants to show it off. Do a Youtube search on "box joints". Actually, I'll save you some time and do it for you… Yup, just what I thought. There are a few videos about jigs, but nothing even close to what you'll get if you search "dovetails". You'll never see guys making videos about how fast they can cut box joints with a hand saw and a chisel. You'll never have a master woodworker endorsing a little scrap of wood and selling it as a "box joint marker" (Yes, I'm talking to you, Mr. Crossman. We're not fooled by that wooden marker. We can cut a scrap of wood and save twenty bucks!). Veritas and Lee Nielson will never design a series of box joint cutting saws and special box joint chisels.
> 
> Are you pikin' up what I'm throwin' down here? I'm saying that the box joint doesn't get enough respect. And I think Rodney Dangerfield would agree.
> 
> The dovetail was invented by a guy who wanted to fill his drawers with rocks and jerk them open without ripping the front off. Then one day he was building a hope chest for his niece and decided that a butt joint wouldn't be strong enough. He got out his hand saw and started to make a box joint. Five minutes later he shouted some Olde English profanity and gave up. ("Thy mother art of ample girth!") It was too difficult. So he reverted to the joint he used all the time because he was primarily a drawer maker, and the dovetailed chest was born. From there it was a steady decline for the humble box joint. Dovetails migrated to all sorts of applications and became the superstar of the woodworking world.
> 
> Along the way, nobody stopped to ask the most simple of questions: Why? I mean, dovetails are nice, even beautiful. But they are a bit chaotic, aren't they? The traditional American version alternates wide tails with narrow pins. One side of the joint exposes big, rectangles of end grain, while the other is a series of triangles without their points. They don't match. I actually find the pins side of a dovetail joint to be a bit ugly. Why do you think they invented the half-blind dovetail?
> 
> The box joint, on the other hand is a neat row of squares, every one the same. Both sides of the joint match in a delicious checkerboard pattern. And only Commies don't like checkers.
> 
> Dovetails are seen as the mark of a skilled craftsman, but box joints are more difficult to hand cut. A dovetail only has to be precise on one side of the joint. Take the "tails first" process for example. You can cut one side of a tail at 7 degrees, the other side at 7.5. The next tail can be 6.5 degrees on both sides. It doesn't matter because the tails angle in opposite directions, confusing the eye and hiding slight imperfections. Some people don't even mark their angles; they just guesstimate and cut the tails free hand. Any error will be transferred to the mating piece when you trace around the tails with your pencil. As long as you cut that second piece precisely to the pencil lines, you're golden!
> 
> A box joint requires absolute precision all the way through. The eye is more likely to see any variations. Every finger has to be ripped parallel with the next, every cut perpendicular to the board end. And both sides must be independently accurate. Make a mistake on one finger and the whole thing can be thrown off.
> 
> Box joints are stronger than dovetails. Yes, you heard me right… they are stronger. Tests have time and again proven this fact.
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong. I love dovetails. But I also love box joints and I think it's time to give them the respect they deserve. Yes, they may not have the high end prestige of the Cadillac. Like a Fiesta, they may be slower, less flashy, harder to start in the morning, and they rarely make the ladies do a double take. But they are more efficient, more compact, last forever, and with the proper amount of polishing, they may impress at least that girl next door with the hunched back and a limp.
> 
> So, keep using dovetails on your drawers and other traditional applications. But when you're making boxes, cabinets or anything you want to last forever and look nice to regular people instead of just fru-fru, hoity-toity woodworkers, use more box joints!
> 
> This weekend (Sunday morning) we'll be doing an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking about cutting box joints, and you'll see what I believe is the most versatile and accurate adjustable box joint machine out there. So don't forget to watch!
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"*
> 
> *Don't forget to friend me on Facebook*


Thanks Stumpy. That needed to be said by someone of your eminent stature. I too am a big fan of box joints.


----------



## ssnvet

StumpyNubs said:


> *I've taken up boxing to kick some dove tail*
> 
> Ever get lonely? Ever feel like you're under appreciated? Ever wonder why that guy you work with gets all the chicks and nobody seems to notice you? I bet that's how box joints feel.
> 
> If the dovetail is the Cadillac of joinery, the box joint is the Ford Fiesta. It's old, slow and smells a little funny, and nobody wants to show it off. Do a Youtube search on "box joints". Actually, I'll save you some time and do it for you… Yup, just what I thought. There are a few videos about jigs, but nothing even close to what you'll get if you search "dovetails". You'll never see guys making videos about how fast they can cut box joints with a hand saw and a chisel. You'll never have a master woodworker endorsing a little scrap of wood and selling it as a "box joint marker" (Yes, I'm talking to you, Mr. Crossman. We're not fooled by that wooden marker. We can cut a scrap of wood and save twenty bucks!). Veritas and Lee Nielson will never design a series of box joint cutting saws and special box joint chisels.
> 
> Are you pikin' up what I'm throwin' down here? I'm saying that the box joint doesn't get enough respect. And I think Rodney Dangerfield would agree.
> 
> The dovetail was invented by a guy who wanted to fill his drawers with rocks and jerk them open without ripping the front off. Then one day he was building a hope chest for his niece and decided that a butt joint wouldn't be strong enough. He got out his hand saw and started to make a box joint. Five minutes later he shouted some Olde English profanity and gave up. ("Thy mother art of ample girth!") It was too difficult. So he reverted to the joint he used all the time because he was primarily a drawer maker, and the dovetailed chest was born. From there it was a steady decline for the humble box joint. Dovetails migrated to all sorts of applications and became the superstar of the woodworking world.
> 
> Along the way, nobody stopped to ask the most simple of questions: Why? I mean, dovetails are nice, even beautiful. But they are a bit chaotic, aren't they? The traditional American version alternates wide tails with narrow pins. One side of the joint exposes big, rectangles of end grain, while the other is a series of triangles without their points. They don't match. I actually find the pins side of a dovetail joint to be a bit ugly. Why do you think they invented the half-blind dovetail?
> 
> The box joint, on the other hand is a neat row of squares, every one the same. Both sides of the joint match in a delicious checkerboard pattern. And only Commies don't like checkers.
> 
> Dovetails are seen as the mark of a skilled craftsman, but box joints are more difficult to hand cut. A dovetail only has to be precise on one side of the joint. Take the "tails first" process for example. You can cut one side of a tail at 7 degrees, the other side at 7.5. The next tail can be 6.5 degrees on both sides. It doesn't matter because the tails angle in opposite directions, confusing the eye and hiding slight imperfections. Some people don't even mark their angles; they just guesstimate and cut the tails free hand. Any error will be transferred to the mating piece when you trace around the tails with your pencil. As long as you cut that second piece precisely to the pencil lines, you're golden!
> 
> A box joint requires absolute precision all the way through. The eye is more likely to see any variations. Every finger has to be ripped parallel with the next, every cut perpendicular to the board end. And both sides must be independently accurate. Make a mistake on one finger and the whole thing can be thrown off.
> 
> Box joints are stronger than dovetails. Yes, you heard me right… they are stronger. Tests have time and again proven this fact.
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong. I love dovetails. But I also love box joints and I think it's time to give them the respect they deserve. Yes, they may not have the high end prestige of the Cadillac. Like a Fiesta, they may be slower, less flashy, harder to start in the morning, and they rarely make the ladies do a double take. But they are more efficient, more compact, last forever, and with the proper amount of polishing, they may impress at least that girl next door with the hunched back and a limp.
> 
> So, keep using dovetails on your drawers and other traditional applications. But when you're making boxes, cabinets or anything you want to last forever and look nice to regular people instead of just fru-fru, hoity-toity woodworkers, use more box joints!
> 
> This weekend (Sunday morning) we'll be doing an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking about cutting box joints, and you'll see what I believe is the most versatile and accurate adjustable box joint machine out there. So don't forget to watch!
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"*
> 
> *Don't forget to friend me on Facebook*


I enjoy your humor Stumps…. read the Olde English quote to my wife and even she laughed.

I'm hoping to cut some box joints one day.

Do you prefer doing them on the table saw with a dado? Or with a router template?

Guess I'll have to tune in tomorrow and see.


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *I've taken up boxing to kick some dove tail*
> 
> Ever get lonely? Ever feel like you're under appreciated? Ever wonder why that guy you work with gets all the chicks and nobody seems to notice you? I bet that's how box joints feel.
> 
> If the dovetail is the Cadillac of joinery, the box joint is the Ford Fiesta. It's old, slow and smells a little funny, and nobody wants to show it off. Do a Youtube search on "box joints". Actually, I'll save you some time and do it for you… Yup, just what I thought. There are a few videos about jigs, but nothing even close to what you'll get if you search "dovetails". You'll never see guys making videos about how fast they can cut box joints with a hand saw and a chisel. You'll never have a master woodworker endorsing a little scrap of wood and selling it as a "box joint marker" (Yes, I'm talking to you, Mr. Crossman. We're not fooled by that wooden marker. We can cut a scrap of wood and save twenty bucks!). Veritas and Lee Nielson will never design a series of box joint cutting saws and special box joint chisels.
> 
> Are you pikin' up what I'm throwin' down here? I'm saying that the box joint doesn't get enough respect. And I think Rodney Dangerfield would agree.
> 
> The dovetail was invented by a guy who wanted to fill his drawers with rocks and jerk them open without ripping the front off. Then one day he was building a hope chest for his niece and decided that a butt joint wouldn't be strong enough. He got out his hand saw and started to make a box joint. Five minutes later he shouted some Olde English profanity and gave up. ("Thy mother art of ample girth!") It was too difficult. So he reverted to the joint he used all the time because he was primarily a drawer maker, and the dovetailed chest was born. From there it was a steady decline for the humble box joint. Dovetails migrated to all sorts of applications and became the superstar of the woodworking world.
> 
> Along the way, nobody stopped to ask the most simple of questions: Why? I mean, dovetails are nice, even beautiful. But they are a bit chaotic, aren't they? The traditional American version alternates wide tails with narrow pins. One side of the joint exposes big, rectangles of end grain, while the other is a series of triangles without their points. They don't match. I actually find the pins side of a dovetail joint to be a bit ugly. Why do you think they invented the half-blind dovetail?
> 
> The box joint, on the other hand is a neat row of squares, every one the same. Both sides of the joint match in a delicious checkerboard pattern. And only Commies don't like checkers.
> 
> Dovetails are seen as the mark of a skilled craftsman, but box joints are more difficult to hand cut. A dovetail only has to be precise on one side of the joint. Take the "tails first" process for example. You can cut one side of a tail at 7 degrees, the other side at 7.5. The next tail can be 6.5 degrees on both sides. It doesn't matter because the tails angle in opposite directions, confusing the eye and hiding slight imperfections. Some people don't even mark their angles; they just guesstimate and cut the tails free hand. Any error will be transferred to the mating piece when you trace around the tails with your pencil. As long as you cut that second piece precisely to the pencil lines, you're golden!
> 
> A box joint requires absolute precision all the way through. The eye is more likely to see any variations. Every finger has to be ripped parallel with the next, every cut perpendicular to the board end. And both sides must be independently accurate. Make a mistake on one finger and the whole thing can be thrown off.
> 
> Box joints are stronger than dovetails. Yes, you heard me right… they are stronger. Tests have time and again proven this fact.
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong. I love dovetails. But I also love box joints and I think it's time to give them the respect they deserve. Yes, they may not have the high end prestige of the Cadillac. Like a Fiesta, they may be slower, less flashy, harder to start in the morning, and they rarely make the ladies do a double take. But they are more efficient, more compact, last forever, and with the proper amount of polishing, they may impress at least that girl next door with the hunched back and a limp.
> 
> So, keep using dovetails on your drawers and other traditional applications. But when you're making boxes, cabinets or anything you want to last forever and look nice to regular people instead of just fru-fru, hoity-toity woodworkers, use more box joints!
> 
> This weekend (Sunday morning) we'll be doing an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking about cutting box joints, and you'll see what I believe is the most versatile and accurate adjustable box joint machine out there. So don't forget to watch!
> 
> *Check out what's been called The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood"*
> 
> *Don't forget to friend me on Facebook*


I'm more of a keyed miter joint kinda of guy with contrasting keys myself. Or at least I was now I'm a believer! Can I get a witness?!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hard to spend cash... can it really be true?*

It's a tale as old as time: Boy gets some mad cash. Boy wastes the money. Boy crys himself to sleep. It happened to me as a kid, and more than once as an adult.

*Here's the setting:* It's the 1980's. My hair is feathered and the sleeves of my stone washed denim jacket are pushed up to the elbow. My grandmother turns the radio off during my favorite Tiffany song and hands my brother and I a massive wad of cash; five one dollar bills… EACH! I don't mind saying, I felt like J.R Ewing. I may have even thrown in on the floor and rolled around in that sweet, dirty pile of Washingtons!

*But that's when the trouble started.* What were we going to buy? I already had a pair of Top Gun aviator sunglasses. That new album Guns and Roses kept promising to release was still M.I.A. And I was pretty sure this new thing I was hearing about called "cocaine" had nothing to do with a soft drink. You see, I had fallen into the wrong amount of cash! It was too much for a responsible kid to just blow on candy bars, and it wasn't enough to buy a Delorean and build a time machine. Five dollars fell into the category of "hard to spend cash".

We went to Meijer (if you're not from Michigan, think Walmart before Walmart existed) and scoured the toy department. All of the really good stuff was too expensive. All of the cheaper stuff didn't give us enough "bang for our buck". We wanted to walk out of there with something that would give us ages of value for five dollars, not something that would be consumed in a few days with nothing to show for it. I never knew how hard it could be to spend money. But that's what happens when you have "hard to spend cash".

*Long story short:* We each bought the newest thing. It was a motorized toy called "T.H.I.N.G.S" which stood for Totally Hilarious, Incredibly Neat, Games of Skill. There were several different ones in the set, and they each cost about five dollars. Of course, that didn't include batteries, so we were stuck staring at them as they sat motionless for a few days until we could steal the batteries from my dad's pager. I remember that trip to Meijer vividly, all these years later. I can still see my brother playing with his T.H.I.N.G… It was called "Sir Lancelot" because you pushed a button to make a knight thrust his lance into the air to snag metal rings that a magnetic bat was carrying in circles over his head.

*Here's the funny thing… * I haven't a clue what T.H.I.N.G. I got! I've completely forgotten! How is it possible that I can still see the two of us in the toy isle fretting over what to buy. I can still picture the long wait in the checkout lane with our toys, the hours I spent playing with my brother's behind his back when he was gone. The savage beatings I took when he caught me. But I can't remember what my toy was!

The problem is, I made a poor decision. My T.H.I.N.G. didn't offer enough bang for my buck, and it was soon forgotten. I had the whole world before me for the taking, at least any part of it my five bucks could buy, and I screwed it up. The mistake haunts me to this day!

*Fast-forward* (another 80's term from the tape player days) to the modern times. Yesterday I scraped together $200. Don't ask me where I got it, and don't ask to borrow a couple of the tools I once had sitting around in the shop collecting dust either… if you know what I mean… Anywho, it got me thinking about what amount of money would fall into that "hard to spend cash" category today. A woodworker has more expensive tastes than a child, and prices are a bit higher than they used to be. I'm finding that $200 is almost exactly in the same category that $5 was for me as a kid. I want tools, but I want a big bang for my buck. It's not enough for a big power tool, not enough for a really premium hand plane… I was looking through the Lee Valley catalog until the wee hours this morning, trying not to overfill my shopping cart.

*So, if you had $200*, what woodworking related purchase would you make? Let's assume that it is the last disposable money you'll have for a long time. What would you consider the biggest bang for your 200 bucks (besides 20 box joint machine plans)

And when you're done answering below, enjoy some light humor and great woodworking programming on Blue Collar Woodworking!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hard to spend cash... can it really be true?*
> 
> It's a tale as old as time: Boy gets some mad cash. Boy wastes the money. Boy crys himself to sleep. It happened to me as a kid, and more than once as an adult.
> 
> *Here's the setting:* It's the 1980's. My hair is feathered and the sleeves of my stone washed denim jacket are pushed up to the elbow. My grandmother turns the radio off during my favorite Tiffany song and hands my brother and I a massive wad of cash; five one dollar bills… EACH! I don't mind saying, I felt like J.R Ewing. I may have even thrown in on the floor and rolled around in that sweet, dirty pile of Washingtons!
> 
> *But that's when the trouble started.* What were we going to buy? I already had a pair of Top Gun aviator sunglasses. That new album Guns and Roses kept promising to release was still M.I.A. And I was pretty sure this new thing I was hearing about called "cocaine" had nothing to do with a soft drink. You see, I had fallen into the wrong amount of cash! It was too much for a responsible kid to just blow on candy bars, and it wasn't enough to buy a Delorean and build a time machine. Five dollars fell into the category of "hard to spend cash".
> 
> We went to Meijer (if you're not from Michigan, think Walmart before Walmart existed) and scoured the toy department. All of the really good stuff was too expensive. All of the cheaper stuff didn't give us enough "bang for our buck". We wanted to walk out of there with something that would give us ages of value for five dollars, not something that would be consumed in a few days with nothing to show for it. I never knew how hard it could be to spend money. But that's what happens when you have "hard to spend cash".
> 
> *Long story short:* We each bought the newest thing. It was a motorized toy called "T.H.I.N.G.S" which stood for Totally Hilarious, Incredibly Neat, Games of Skill. There were several different ones in the set, and they each cost about five dollars. Of course, that didn't include batteries, so we were stuck staring at them as they sat motionless for a few days until we could steal the batteries from my dad's pager. I remember that trip to Meijer vividly, all these years later. I can still see my brother playing with his T.H.I.N.G… It was called "Sir Lancelot" because you pushed a button to make a knight thrust his lance into the air to snag metal rings that a magnetic bat was carrying in circles over his head.
> 
> *Here's the funny thing… * I haven't a clue what T.H.I.N.G. I got! I've completely forgotten! How is it possible that I can still see the two of us in the toy isle fretting over what to buy. I can still picture the long wait in the checkout lane with our toys, the hours I spent playing with my brother's behind his back when he was gone. The savage beatings I took when he caught me. But I can't remember what my toy was!
> 
> The problem is, I made a poor decision. My T.H.I.N.G. didn't offer enough bang for my buck, and it was soon forgotten. I had the whole world before me for the taking, at least any part of it my five bucks could buy, and I screwed it up. The mistake haunts me to this day!
> 
> *Fast-forward* (another 80's term from the tape player days) to the modern times. Yesterday I scraped together $200. Don't ask me where I got it, and don't ask to borrow a couple of the tools I once had sitting around in the shop collecting dust either… if you know what I mean… Anywho, it got me thinking about what amount of money would fall into that "hard to spend cash" category today. A woodworker has more expensive tastes than a child, and prices are a bit higher than they used to be. I'm finding that $200 is almost exactly in the same category that $5 was for me as a kid. I want tools, but I want a big bang for my buck. It's not enough for a big power tool, not enough for a really premium hand plane… I was looking through the Lee Valley catalog until the wee hours this morning, trying not to overfill my shopping cart.
> 
> *So, if you had $200*, what woodworking related purchase would you make? Let's assume that it is the last disposable money you'll have for a long time. What would you consider the biggest bang for your 200 bucks (besides 20 box joint machine plans)
> 
> And when you're done answering below, enjoy some light humor and great woodworking programming on Blue Collar Woodworking!


By the way, I did an internet search and found out a bit about T.H.I.N.G.S... My brother's was called "Sir-rings-a-lot". It seems to have been the most popular. After looking at the others, I remember that mine was "Egg-zilla"... what a bust that one was! By sheer coincidence, those are the two that are on ebay right now, and Egg-zilla is kicking Rings-a-lot's butt! Guess everyone threw the Egg-zillas away and they're harder to find today!


----------



## BTimmons

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hard to spend cash... can it really be true?*
> 
> It's a tale as old as time: Boy gets some mad cash. Boy wastes the money. Boy crys himself to sleep. It happened to me as a kid, and more than once as an adult.
> 
> *Here's the setting:* It's the 1980's. My hair is feathered and the sleeves of my stone washed denim jacket are pushed up to the elbow. My grandmother turns the radio off during my favorite Tiffany song and hands my brother and I a massive wad of cash; five one dollar bills… EACH! I don't mind saying, I felt like J.R Ewing. I may have even thrown in on the floor and rolled around in that sweet, dirty pile of Washingtons!
> 
> *But that's when the trouble started.* What were we going to buy? I already had a pair of Top Gun aviator sunglasses. That new album Guns and Roses kept promising to release was still M.I.A. And I was pretty sure this new thing I was hearing about called "cocaine" had nothing to do with a soft drink. You see, I had fallen into the wrong amount of cash! It was too much for a responsible kid to just blow on candy bars, and it wasn't enough to buy a Delorean and build a time machine. Five dollars fell into the category of "hard to spend cash".
> 
> We went to Meijer (if you're not from Michigan, think Walmart before Walmart existed) and scoured the toy department. All of the really good stuff was too expensive. All of the cheaper stuff didn't give us enough "bang for our buck". We wanted to walk out of there with something that would give us ages of value for five dollars, not something that would be consumed in a few days with nothing to show for it. I never knew how hard it could be to spend money. But that's what happens when you have "hard to spend cash".
> 
> *Long story short:* We each bought the newest thing. It was a motorized toy called "T.H.I.N.G.S" which stood for Totally Hilarious, Incredibly Neat, Games of Skill. There were several different ones in the set, and they each cost about five dollars. Of course, that didn't include batteries, so we were stuck staring at them as they sat motionless for a few days until we could steal the batteries from my dad's pager. I remember that trip to Meijer vividly, all these years later. I can still see my brother playing with his T.H.I.N.G… It was called "Sir Lancelot" because you pushed a button to make a knight thrust his lance into the air to snag metal rings that a magnetic bat was carrying in circles over his head.
> 
> *Here's the funny thing… * I haven't a clue what T.H.I.N.G. I got! I've completely forgotten! How is it possible that I can still see the two of us in the toy isle fretting over what to buy. I can still picture the long wait in the checkout lane with our toys, the hours I spent playing with my brother's behind his back when he was gone. The savage beatings I took when he caught me. But I can't remember what my toy was!
> 
> The problem is, I made a poor decision. My T.H.I.N.G. didn't offer enough bang for my buck, and it was soon forgotten. I had the whole world before me for the taking, at least any part of it my five bucks could buy, and I screwed it up. The mistake haunts me to this day!
> 
> *Fast-forward* (another 80's term from the tape player days) to the modern times. Yesterday I scraped together $200. Don't ask me where I got it, and don't ask to borrow a couple of the tools I once had sitting around in the shop collecting dust either… if you know what I mean… Anywho, it got me thinking about what amount of money would fall into that "hard to spend cash" category today. A woodworker has more expensive tastes than a child, and prices are a bit higher than they used to be. I'm finding that $200 is almost exactly in the same category that $5 was for me as a kid. I want tools, but I want a big bang for my buck. It's not enough for a big power tool, not enough for a really premium hand plane… I was looking through the Lee Valley catalog until the wee hours this morning, trying not to overfill my shopping cart.
> 
> *So, if you had $200*, what woodworking related purchase would you make? Let's assume that it is the last disposable money you'll have for a long time. What would you consider the biggest bang for your 200 bucks (besides 20 box joint machine plans)
> 
> And when you're done answering below, enjoy some light humor and great woodworking programming on Blue Collar Woodworking!


If I had $200 to blow, my wish list is far too long to make use of it all. Although if I had to use it on a single item without going over budget, I'd have to go with this Ridgid combo sander. Of course, I also lack a drill press, so it's kind of a toss up between those two. Going by your videos, you have a lot of more equipment than I do already so I'm guessing you're mostly looking for accessories anyway.

Oh, I know! You could always pick up 3 of those $70 foam sanding blocks you talked about in a recent video and you'd only be a little bit over budget! (sarcasm)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hard to spend cash... can it really be true?*
> 
> It's a tale as old as time: Boy gets some mad cash. Boy wastes the money. Boy crys himself to sleep. It happened to me as a kid, and more than once as an adult.
> 
> *Here's the setting:* It's the 1980's. My hair is feathered and the sleeves of my stone washed denim jacket are pushed up to the elbow. My grandmother turns the radio off during my favorite Tiffany song and hands my brother and I a massive wad of cash; five one dollar bills… EACH! I don't mind saying, I felt like J.R Ewing. I may have even thrown in on the floor and rolled around in that sweet, dirty pile of Washingtons!
> 
> *But that's when the trouble started.* What were we going to buy? I already had a pair of Top Gun aviator sunglasses. That new album Guns and Roses kept promising to release was still M.I.A. And I was pretty sure this new thing I was hearing about called "cocaine" had nothing to do with a soft drink. You see, I had fallen into the wrong amount of cash! It was too much for a responsible kid to just blow on candy bars, and it wasn't enough to buy a Delorean and build a time machine. Five dollars fell into the category of "hard to spend cash".
> 
> We went to Meijer (if you're not from Michigan, think Walmart before Walmart existed) and scoured the toy department. All of the really good stuff was too expensive. All of the cheaper stuff didn't give us enough "bang for our buck". We wanted to walk out of there with something that would give us ages of value for five dollars, not something that would be consumed in a few days with nothing to show for it. I never knew how hard it could be to spend money. But that's what happens when you have "hard to spend cash".
> 
> *Long story short:* We each bought the newest thing. It was a motorized toy called "T.H.I.N.G.S" which stood for Totally Hilarious, Incredibly Neat, Games of Skill. There were several different ones in the set, and they each cost about five dollars. Of course, that didn't include batteries, so we were stuck staring at them as they sat motionless for a few days until we could steal the batteries from my dad's pager. I remember that trip to Meijer vividly, all these years later. I can still see my brother playing with his T.H.I.N.G… It was called "Sir Lancelot" because you pushed a button to make a knight thrust his lance into the air to snag metal rings that a magnetic bat was carrying in circles over his head.
> 
> *Here's the funny thing… * I haven't a clue what T.H.I.N.G. I got! I've completely forgotten! How is it possible that I can still see the two of us in the toy isle fretting over what to buy. I can still picture the long wait in the checkout lane with our toys, the hours I spent playing with my brother's behind his back when he was gone. The savage beatings I took when he caught me. But I can't remember what my toy was!
> 
> The problem is, I made a poor decision. My T.H.I.N.G. didn't offer enough bang for my buck, and it was soon forgotten. I had the whole world before me for the taking, at least any part of it my five bucks could buy, and I screwed it up. The mistake haunts me to this day!
> 
> *Fast-forward* (another 80's term from the tape player days) to the modern times. Yesterday I scraped together $200. Don't ask me where I got it, and don't ask to borrow a couple of the tools I once had sitting around in the shop collecting dust either… if you know what I mean… Anywho, it got me thinking about what amount of money would fall into that "hard to spend cash" category today. A woodworker has more expensive tastes than a child, and prices are a bit higher than they used to be. I'm finding that $200 is almost exactly in the same category that $5 was for me as a kid. I want tools, but I want a big bang for my buck. It's not enough for a big power tool, not enough for a really premium hand plane… I was looking through the Lee Valley catalog until the wee hours this morning, trying not to overfill my shopping cart.
> 
> *So, if you had $200*, what woodworking related purchase would you make? Let's assume that it is the last disposable money you'll have for a long time. What would you consider the biggest bang for your 200 bucks (besides 20 box joint machine plans)
> 
> And when you're done answering below, enjoy some light humor and great woodworking programming on Blue Collar Woodworking!


No doubt about it i would buy a incaseof


----------



## bradadsit

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hard to spend cash... can it really be true?*
> 
> It's a tale as old as time: Boy gets some mad cash. Boy wastes the money. Boy crys himself to sleep. It happened to me as a kid, and more than once as an adult.
> 
> *Here's the setting:* It's the 1980's. My hair is feathered and the sleeves of my stone washed denim jacket are pushed up to the elbow. My grandmother turns the radio off during my favorite Tiffany song and hands my brother and I a massive wad of cash; five one dollar bills… EACH! I don't mind saying, I felt like J.R Ewing. I may have even thrown in on the floor and rolled around in that sweet, dirty pile of Washingtons!
> 
> *But that's when the trouble started.* What were we going to buy? I already had a pair of Top Gun aviator sunglasses. That new album Guns and Roses kept promising to release was still M.I.A. And I was pretty sure this new thing I was hearing about called "cocaine" had nothing to do with a soft drink. You see, I had fallen into the wrong amount of cash! It was too much for a responsible kid to just blow on candy bars, and it wasn't enough to buy a Delorean and build a time machine. Five dollars fell into the category of "hard to spend cash".
> 
> We went to Meijer (if you're not from Michigan, think Walmart before Walmart existed) and scoured the toy department. All of the really good stuff was too expensive. All of the cheaper stuff didn't give us enough "bang for our buck". We wanted to walk out of there with something that would give us ages of value for five dollars, not something that would be consumed in a few days with nothing to show for it. I never knew how hard it could be to spend money. But that's what happens when you have "hard to spend cash".
> 
> *Long story short:* We each bought the newest thing. It was a motorized toy called "T.H.I.N.G.S" which stood for Totally Hilarious, Incredibly Neat, Games of Skill. There were several different ones in the set, and they each cost about five dollars. Of course, that didn't include batteries, so we were stuck staring at them as they sat motionless for a few days until we could steal the batteries from my dad's pager. I remember that trip to Meijer vividly, all these years later. I can still see my brother playing with his T.H.I.N.G… It was called "Sir Lancelot" because you pushed a button to make a knight thrust his lance into the air to snag metal rings that a magnetic bat was carrying in circles over his head.
> 
> *Here's the funny thing… * I haven't a clue what T.H.I.N.G. I got! I've completely forgotten! How is it possible that I can still see the two of us in the toy isle fretting over what to buy. I can still picture the long wait in the checkout lane with our toys, the hours I spent playing with my brother's behind his back when he was gone. The savage beatings I took when he caught me. But I can't remember what my toy was!
> 
> The problem is, I made a poor decision. My T.H.I.N.G. didn't offer enough bang for my buck, and it was soon forgotten. I had the whole world before me for the taking, at least any part of it my five bucks could buy, and I screwed it up. The mistake haunts me to this day!
> 
> *Fast-forward* (another 80's term from the tape player days) to the modern times. Yesterday I scraped together $200. Don't ask me where I got it, and don't ask to borrow a couple of the tools I once had sitting around in the shop collecting dust either… if you know what I mean… Anywho, it got me thinking about what amount of money would fall into that "hard to spend cash" category today. A woodworker has more expensive tastes than a child, and prices are a bit higher than they used to be. I'm finding that $200 is almost exactly in the same category that $5 was for me as a kid. I want tools, but I want a big bang for my buck. It's not enough for a big power tool, not enough for a really premium hand plane… I was looking through the Lee Valley catalog until the wee hours this morning, trying not to overfill my shopping cart.
> 
> *So, if you had $200*, what woodworking related purchase would you make? Let's assume that it is the last disposable money you'll have for a long time. What would you consider the biggest bang for your 200 bucks (besides 20 box joint machine plans)
> 
> And when you're done answering below, enjoy some light humor and great woodworking programming on Blue Collar Woodworking!


Stumpy….love your show. At this point in my very 'young' woodworking career there are plenty of things that I could find to do with $200. I would probably go for a Stanley Sweetheart No. 62 Low Angle Jack Plane, currently about $179. I know they aren't the greatest hand planes ever, but they are a budget-friendly decent quality plane and I've had good experience with my Sweetheart Low Angle Block Plane.

Alternatively I would probably buy some lumber to actually build a real project with all of these tools that I've been collecting. Right now my local Rockler has Cherry on sale for $3 a board foot. That means I could get 65 BF with $5 left to spare, which I could use to purchase Sir Rings-a-Lot off eBay.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hard to spend cash... can it really be true?*
> 
> It's a tale as old as time: Boy gets some mad cash. Boy wastes the money. Boy crys himself to sleep. It happened to me as a kid, and more than once as an adult.
> 
> *Here's the setting:* It's the 1980's. My hair is feathered and the sleeves of my stone washed denim jacket are pushed up to the elbow. My grandmother turns the radio off during my favorite Tiffany song and hands my brother and I a massive wad of cash; five one dollar bills… EACH! I don't mind saying, I felt like J.R Ewing. I may have even thrown in on the floor and rolled around in that sweet, dirty pile of Washingtons!
> 
> *But that's when the trouble started.* What were we going to buy? I already had a pair of Top Gun aviator sunglasses. That new album Guns and Roses kept promising to release was still M.I.A. And I was pretty sure this new thing I was hearing about called "cocaine" had nothing to do with a soft drink. You see, I had fallen into the wrong amount of cash! It was too much for a responsible kid to just blow on candy bars, and it wasn't enough to buy a Delorean and build a time machine. Five dollars fell into the category of "hard to spend cash".
> 
> We went to Meijer (if you're not from Michigan, think Walmart before Walmart existed) and scoured the toy department. All of the really good stuff was too expensive. All of the cheaper stuff didn't give us enough "bang for our buck". We wanted to walk out of there with something that would give us ages of value for five dollars, not something that would be consumed in a few days with nothing to show for it. I never knew how hard it could be to spend money. But that's what happens when you have "hard to spend cash".
> 
> *Long story short:* We each bought the newest thing. It was a motorized toy called "T.H.I.N.G.S" which stood for Totally Hilarious, Incredibly Neat, Games of Skill. There were several different ones in the set, and they each cost about five dollars. Of course, that didn't include batteries, so we were stuck staring at them as they sat motionless for a few days until we could steal the batteries from my dad's pager. I remember that trip to Meijer vividly, all these years later. I can still see my brother playing with his T.H.I.N.G… It was called "Sir Lancelot" because you pushed a button to make a knight thrust his lance into the air to snag metal rings that a magnetic bat was carrying in circles over his head.
> 
> *Here's the funny thing… * I haven't a clue what T.H.I.N.G. I got! I've completely forgotten! How is it possible that I can still see the two of us in the toy isle fretting over what to buy. I can still picture the long wait in the checkout lane with our toys, the hours I spent playing with my brother's behind his back when he was gone. The savage beatings I took when he caught me. But I can't remember what my toy was!
> 
> The problem is, I made a poor decision. My T.H.I.N.G. didn't offer enough bang for my buck, and it was soon forgotten. I had the whole world before me for the taking, at least any part of it my five bucks could buy, and I screwed it up. The mistake haunts me to this day!
> 
> *Fast-forward* (another 80's term from the tape player days) to the modern times. Yesterday I scraped together $200. Don't ask me where I got it, and don't ask to borrow a couple of the tools I once had sitting around in the shop collecting dust either… if you know what I mean… Anywho, it got me thinking about what amount of money would fall into that "hard to spend cash" category today. A woodworker has more expensive tastes than a child, and prices are a bit higher than they used to be. I'm finding that $200 is almost exactly in the same category that $5 was for me as a kid. I want tools, but I want a big bang for my buck. It's not enough for a big power tool, not enough for a really premium hand plane… I was looking through the Lee Valley catalog until the wee hours this morning, trying not to overfill my shopping cart.
> 
> *So, if you had $200*, what woodworking related purchase would you make? Let's assume that it is the last disposable money you'll have for a long time. What would you consider the biggest bang for your 200 bucks (besides 20 box joint machine plans)
> 
> And when you're done answering below, enjoy some light humor and great woodworking programming on Blue Collar Woodworking!


*BTimmons*- I'd definitely go with the drill press before the sander. You can always use drums on the drill press for curved sanding. I do like the look of that Ridgid machine, though. As for a drill press, I got mine at Harbor Freight (large floor standing model) and have never looked back!

*bradadsit*- It's funny that we live in a world where we now have to say that Stanley Sweetheart planes "aren't the greatest hand planes ever, but they are a budget-friendly"! I think it will make shavings as good as the $400 ones!

As for wood- I bought several pallets of 2 foot cut-offs from the mill. They sell it as firewood. As long as I don't make large furniture, I have enough maple, walnut and white oak to last a very long time! You should call around to mills in your state and see what they offer. (It's worth the drive!)


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hard to spend cash... can it really be true?*
> 
> It's a tale as old as time: Boy gets some mad cash. Boy wastes the money. Boy crys himself to sleep. It happened to me as a kid, and more than once as an adult.
> 
> *Here's the setting:* It's the 1980's. My hair is feathered and the sleeves of my stone washed denim jacket are pushed up to the elbow. My grandmother turns the radio off during my favorite Tiffany song and hands my brother and I a massive wad of cash; five one dollar bills… EACH! I don't mind saying, I felt like J.R Ewing. I may have even thrown in on the floor and rolled around in that sweet, dirty pile of Washingtons!
> 
> *But that's when the trouble started.* What were we going to buy? I already had a pair of Top Gun aviator sunglasses. That new album Guns and Roses kept promising to release was still M.I.A. And I was pretty sure this new thing I was hearing about called "cocaine" had nothing to do with a soft drink. You see, I had fallen into the wrong amount of cash! It was too much for a responsible kid to just blow on candy bars, and it wasn't enough to buy a Delorean and build a time machine. Five dollars fell into the category of "hard to spend cash".
> 
> We went to Meijer (if you're not from Michigan, think Walmart before Walmart existed) and scoured the toy department. All of the really good stuff was too expensive. All of the cheaper stuff didn't give us enough "bang for our buck". We wanted to walk out of there with something that would give us ages of value for five dollars, not something that would be consumed in a few days with nothing to show for it. I never knew how hard it could be to spend money. But that's what happens when you have "hard to spend cash".
> 
> *Long story short:* We each bought the newest thing. It was a motorized toy called "T.H.I.N.G.S" which stood for Totally Hilarious, Incredibly Neat, Games of Skill. There were several different ones in the set, and they each cost about five dollars. Of course, that didn't include batteries, so we were stuck staring at them as they sat motionless for a few days until we could steal the batteries from my dad's pager. I remember that trip to Meijer vividly, all these years later. I can still see my brother playing with his T.H.I.N.G… It was called "Sir Lancelot" because you pushed a button to make a knight thrust his lance into the air to snag metal rings that a magnetic bat was carrying in circles over his head.
> 
> *Here's the funny thing… * I haven't a clue what T.H.I.N.G. I got! I've completely forgotten! How is it possible that I can still see the two of us in the toy isle fretting over what to buy. I can still picture the long wait in the checkout lane with our toys, the hours I spent playing with my brother's behind his back when he was gone. The savage beatings I took when he caught me. But I can't remember what my toy was!
> 
> The problem is, I made a poor decision. My T.H.I.N.G. didn't offer enough bang for my buck, and it was soon forgotten. I had the whole world before me for the taking, at least any part of it my five bucks could buy, and I screwed it up. The mistake haunts me to this day!
> 
> *Fast-forward* (another 80's term from the tape player days) to the modern times. Yesterday I scraped together $200. Don't ask me where I got it, and don't ask to borrow a couple of the tools I once had sitting around in the shop collecting dust either… if you know what I mean… Anywho, it got me thinking about what amount of money would fall into that "hard to spend cash" category today. A woodworker has more expensive tastes than a child, and prices are a bit higher than they used to be. I'm finding that $200 is almost exactly in the same category that $5 was for me as a kid. I want tools, but I want a big bang for my buck. It's not enough for a big power tool, not enough for a really premium hand plane… I was looking through the Lee Valley catalog until the wee hours this morning, trying not to overfill my shopping cart.
> 
> *So, if you had $200*, what woodworking related purchase would you make? Let's assume that it is the last disposable money you'll have for a long time. What would you consider the biggest bang for your 200 bucks (besides 20 box joint machine plans)
> 
> And when you're done answering below, enjoy some light humor and great woodworking programming on Blue Collar Woodworking!


I would have to go with the WorkSharp 3000. Of course I'd still have to search the sofa cushions for the tax and *BORROW* some Stumpy plans to upgrade it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hard to spend cash... can it really be true?*
> 
> It's a tale as old as time: Boy gets some mad cash. Boy wastes the money. Boy crys himself to sleep. It happened to me as a kid, and more than once as an adult.
> 
> *Here's the setting:* It's the 1980's. My hair is feathered and the sleeves of my stone washed denim jacket are pushed up to the elbow. My grandmother turns the radio off during my favorite Tiffany song and hands my brother and I a massive wad of cash; five one dollar bills… EACH! I don't mind saying, I felt like J.R Ewing. I may have even thrown in on the floor and rolled around in that sweet, dirty pile of Washingtons!
> 
> *But that's when the trouble started.* What were we going to buy? I already had a pair of Top Gun aviator sunglasses. That new album Guns and Roses kept promising to release was still M.I.A. And I was pretty sure this new thing I was hearing about called "cocaine" had nothing to do with a soft drink. You see, I had fallen into the wrong amount of cash! It was too much for a responsible kid to just blow on candy bars, and it wasn't enough to buy a Delorean and build a time machine. Five dollars fell into the category of "hard to spend cash".
> 
> We went to Meijer (if you're not from Michigan, think Walmart before Walmart existed) and scoured the toy department. All of the really good stuff was too expensive. All of the cheaper stuff didn't give us enough "bang for our buck". We wanted to walk out of there with something that would give us ages of value for five dollars, not something that would be consumed in a few days with nothing to show for it. I never knew how hard it could be to spend money. But that's what happens when you have "hard to spend cash".
> 
> *Long story short:* We each bought the newest thing. It was a motorized toy called "T.H.I.N.G.S" which stood for Totally Hilarious, Incredibly Neat, Games of Skill. There were several different ones in the set, and they each cost about five dollars. Of course, that didn't include batteries, so we were stuck staring at them as they sat motionless for a few days until we could steal the batteries from my dad's pager. I remember that trip to Meijer vividly, all these years later. I can still see my brother playing with his T.H.I.N.G… It was called "Sir Lancelot" because you pushed a button to make a knight thrust his lance into the air to snag metal rings that a magnetic bat was carrying in circles over his head.
> 
> *Here's the funny thing… * I haven't a clue what T.H.I.N.G. I got! I've completely forgotten! How is it possible that I can still see the two of us in the toy isle fretting over what to buy. I can still picture the long wait in the checkout lane with our toys, the hours I spent playing with my brother's behind his back when he was gone. The savage beatings I took when he caught me. But I can't remember what my toy was!
> 
> The problem is, I made a poor decision. My T.H.I.N.G. didn't offer enough bang for my buck, and it was soon forgotten. I had the whole world before me for the taking, at least any part of it my five bucks could buy, and I screwed it up. The mistake haunts me to this day!
> 
> *Fast-forward* (another 80's term from the tape player days) to the modern times. Yesterday I scraped together $200. Don't ask me where I got it, and don't ask to borrow a couple of the tools I once had sitting around in the shop collecting dust either… if you know what I mean… Anywho, it got me thinking about what amount of money would fall into that "hard to spend cash" category today. A woodworker has more expensive tastes than a child, and prices are a bit higher than they used to be. I'm finding that $200 is almost exactly in the same category that $5 was for me as a kid. I want tools, but I want a big bang for my buck. It's not enough for a big power tool, not enough for a really premium hand plane… I was looking through the Lee Valley catalog until the wee hours this morning, trying not to overfill my shopping cart.
> 
> *So, if you had $200*, what woodworking related purchase would you make? Let's assume that it is the last disposable money you'll have for a long time. What would you consider the biggest bang for your 200 bucks (besides 20 box joint machine plans)
> 
> And when you're done answering below, enjoy some light humor and great woodworking programming on Blue Collar Woodworking!


Drive to the mill for scraps??? There's another 25 cents in gas that's needed to get a half mile down the road.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hard to spend cash... can it really be true?*
> 
> It's a tale as old as time: Boy gets some mad cash. Boy wastes the money. Boy crys himself to sleep. It happened to me as a kid, and more than once as an adult.
> 
> *Here's the setting:* It's the 1980's. My hair is feathered and the sleeves of my stone washed denim jacket are pushed up to the elbow. My grandmother turns the radio off during my favorite Tiffany song and hands my brother and I a massive wad of cash; five one dollar bills… EACH! I don't mind saying, I felt like J.R Ewing. I may have even thrown in on the floor and rolled around in that sweet, dirty pile of Washingtons!
> 
> *But that's when the trouble started.* What were we going to buy? I already had a pair of Top Gun aviator sunglasses. That new album Guns and Roses kept promising to release was still M.I.A. And I was pretty sure this new thing I was hearing about called "cocaine" had nothing to do with a soft drink. You see, I had fallen into the wrong amount of cash! It was too much for a responsible kid to just blow on candy bars, and it wasn't enough to buy a Delorean and build a time machine. Five dollars fell into the category of "hard to spend cash".
> 
> We went to Meijer (if you're not from Michigan, think Walmart before Walmart existed) and scoured the toy department. All of the really good stuff was too expensive. All of the cheaper stuff didn't give us enough "bang for our buck". We wanted to walk out of there with something that would give us ages of value for five dollars, not something that would be consumed in a few days with nothing to show for it. I never knew how hard it could be to spend money. But that's what happens when you have "hard to spend cash".
> 
> *Long story short:* We each bought the newest thing. It was a motorized toy called "T.H.I.N.G.S" which stood for Totally Hilarious, Incredibly Neat, Games of Skill. There were several different ones in the set, and they each cost about five dollars. Of course, that didn't include batteries, so we were stuck staring at them as they sat motionless for a few days until we could steal the batteries from my dad's pager. I remember that trip to Meijer vividly, all these years later. I can still see my brother playing with his T.H.I.N.G… It was called "Sir Lancelot" because you pushed a button to make a knight thrust his lance into the air to snag metal rings that a magnetic bat was carrying in circles over his head.
> 
> *Here's the funny thing… * I haven't a clue what T.H.I.N.G. I got! I've completely forgotten! How is it possible that I can still see the two of us in the toy isle fretting over what to buy. I can still picture the long wait in the checkout lane with our toys, the hours I spent playing with my brother's behind his back when he was gone. The savage beatings I took when he caught me. But I can't remember what my toy was!
> 
> The problem is, I made a poor decision. My T.H.I.N.G. didn't offer enough bang for my buck, and it was soon forgotten. I had the whole world before me for the taking, at least any part of it my five bucks could buy, and I screwed it up. The mistake haunts me to this day!
> 
> *Fast-forward* (another 80's term from the tape player days) to the modern times. Yesterday I scraped together $200. Don't ask me where I got it, and don't ask to borrow a couple of the tools I once had sitting around in the shop collecting dust either… if you know what I mean… Anywho, it got me thinking about what amount of money would fall into that "hard to spend cash" category today. A woodworker has more expensive tastes than a child, and prices are a bit higher than they used to be. I'm finding that $200 is almost exactly in the same category that $5 was for me as a kid. I want tools, but I want a big bang for my buck. It's not enough for a big power tool, not enough for a really premium hand plane… I was looking through the Lee Valley catalog until the wee hours this morning, trying not to overfill my shopping cart.
> 
> *So, if you had $200*, what woodworking related purchase would you make? Let's assume that it is the last disposable money you'll have for a long time. What would you consider the biggest bang for your 200 bucks (besides 20 box joint machine plans)
> 
> And when you're done answering below, enjoy some light humor and great woodworking programming on Blue Collar Woodworking!


Not scraps. Cut-offs. And don't drive for a few, take a pickup truck AND a trailer to load up.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hard to spend cash... can it really be true?*
> 
> It's a tale as old as time: Boy gets some mad cash. Boy wastes the money. Boy crys himself to sleep. It happened to me as a kid, and more than once as an adult.
> 
> *Here's the setting:* It's the 1980's. My hair is feathered and the sleeves of my stone washed denim jacket are pushed up to the elbow. My grandmother turns the radio off during my favorite Tiffany song and hands my brother and I a massive wad of cash; five one dollar bills… EACH! I don't mind saying, I felt like J.R Ewing. I may have even thrown in on the floor and rolled around in that sweet, dirty pile of Washingtons!
> 
> *But that's when the trouble started.* What were we going to buy? I already had a pair of Top Gun aviator sunglasses. That new album Guns and Roses kept promising to release was still M.I.A. And I was pretty sure this new thing I was hearing about called "cocaine" had nothing to do with a soft drink. You see, I had fallen into the wrong amount of cash! It was too much for a responsible kid to just blow on candy bars, and it wasn't enough to buy a Delorean and build a time machine. Five dollars fell into the category of "hard to spend cash".
> 
> We went to Meijer (if you're not from Michigan, think Walmart before Walmart existed) and scoured the toy department. All of the really good stuff was too expensive. All of the cheaper stuff didn't give us enough "bang for our buck". We wanted to walk out of there with something that would give us ages of value for five dollars, not something that would be consumed in a few days with nothing to show for it. I never knew how hard it could be to spend money. But that's what happens when you have "hard to spend cash".
> 
> *Long story short:* We each bought the newest thing. It was a motorized toy called "T.H.I.N.G.S" which stood for Totally Hilarious, Incredibly Neat, Games of Skill. There were several different ones in the set, and they each cost about five dollars. Of course, that didn't include batteries, so we were stuck staring at them as they sat motionless for a few days until we could steal the batteries from my dad's pager. I remember that trip to Meijer vividly, all these years later. I can still see my brother playing with his T.H.I.N.G… It was called "Sir Lancelot" because you pushed a button to make a knight thrust his lance into the air to snag metal rings that a magnetic bat was carrying in circles over his head.
> 
> *Here's the funny thing… * I haven't a clue what T.H.I.N.G. I got! I've completely forgotten! How is it possible that I can still see the two of us in the toy isle fretting over what to buy. I can still picture the long wait in the checkout lane with our toys, the hours I spent playing with my brother's behind his back when he was gone. The savage beatings I took when he caught me. But I can't remember what my toy was!
> 
> The problem is, I made a poor decision. My T.H.I.N.G. didn't offer enough bang for my buck, and it was soon forgotten. I had the whole world before me for the taking, at least any part of it my five bucks could buy, and I screwed it up. The mistake haunts me to this day!
> 
> *Fast-forward* (another 80's term from the tape player days) to the modern times. Yesterday I scraped together $200. Don't ask me where I got it, and don't ask to borrow a couple of the tools I once had sitting around in the shop collecting dust either… if you know what I mean… Anywho, it got me thinking about what amount of money would fall into that "hard to spend cash" category today. A woodworker has more expensive tastes than a child, and prices are a bit higher than they used to be. I'm finding that $200 is almost exactly in the same category that $5 was for me as a kid. I want tools, but I want a big bang for my buck. It's not enough for a big power tool, not enough for a really premium hand plane… I was looking through the Lee Valley catalog until the wee hours this morning, trying not to overfill my shopping cart.
> 
> *So, if you had $200*, what woodworking related purchase would you make? Let's assume that it is the last disposable money you'll have for a long time. What would you consider the biggest bang for your 200 bucks (besides 20 box joint machine plans)
> 
> And when you're done answering below, enjoy some light humor and great woodworking programming on Blue Collar Woodworking!


Good One. Our budget limits the quality of what we buy? Just Checked my purchase date and price for my box store planer. A 12" Delta. I qualified for the 200 dollar catagory. Interesting…it's discontinued, as well as the one that replaced it. Purchased in 2004. The only one I know ove in this range is at Harbor Frieght. LOL

Might buy some good quality sand paper? Or hardware when they have the annual 20% off everything.

Or a well made table saw blade?

LOL! At current gas prices I might get that 30 gallon tank on my 3/4 PU filled. 

Pretty much now I am saving that 200 to pay bills.


----------



## geoscann

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hard to spend cash... can it really be true?*
> 
> It's a tale as old as time: Boy gets some mad cash. Boy wastes the money. Boy crys himself to sleep. It happened to me as a kid, and more than once as an adult.
> 
> *Here's the setting:* It's the 1980's. My hair is feathered and the sleeves of my stone washed denim jacket are pushed up to the elbow. My grandmother turns the radio off during my favorite Tiffany song and hands my brother and I a massive wad of cash; five one dollar bills… EACH! I don't mind saying, I felt like J.R Ewing. I may have even thrown in on the floor and rolled around in that sweet, dirty pile of Washingtons!
> 
> *But that's when the trouble started.* What were we going to buy? I already had a pair of Top Gun aviator sunglasses. That new album Guns and Roses kept promising to release was still M.I.A. And I was pretty sure this new thing I was hearing about called "cocaine" had nothing to do with a soft drink. You see, I had fallen into the wrong amount of cash! It was too much for a responsible kid to just blow on candy bars, and it wasn't enough to buy a Delorean and build a time machine. Five dollars fell into the category of "hard to spend cash".
> 
> We went to Meijer (if you're not from Michigan, think Walmart before Walmart existed) and scoured the toy department. All of the really good stuff was too expensive. All of the cheaper stuff didn't give us enough "bang for our buck". We wanted to walk out of there with something that would give us ages of value for five dollars, not something that would be consumed in a few days with nothing to show for it. I never knew how hard it could be to spend money. But that's what happens when you have "hard to spend cash".
> 
> *Long story short:* We each bought the newest thing. It was a motorized toy called "T.H.I.N.G.S" which stood for Totally Hilarious, Incredibly Neat, Games of Skill. There were several different ones in the set, and they each cost about five dollars. Of course, that didn't include batteries, so we were stuck staring at them as they sat motionless for a few days until we could steal the batteries from my dad's pager. I remember that trip to Meijer vividly, all these years later. I can still see my brother playing with his T.H.I.N.G… It was called "Sir Lancelot" because you pushed a button to make a knight thrust his lance into the air to snag metal rings that a magnetic bat was carrying in circles over his head.
> 
> *Here's the funny thing… * I haven't a clue what T.H.I.N.G. I got! I've completely forgotten! How is it possible that I can still see the two of us in the toy isle fretting over what to buy. I can still picture the long wait in the checkout lane with our toys, the hours I spent playing with my brother's behind his back when he was gone. The savage beatings I took when he caught me. But I can't remember what my toy was!
> 
> The problem is, I made a poor decision. My T.H.I.N.G. didn't offer enough bang for my buck, and it was soon forgotten. I had the whole world before me for the taking, at least any part of it my five bucks could buy, and I screwed it up. The mistake haunts me to this day!
> 
> *Fast-forward* (another 80's term from the tape player days) to the modern times. Yesterday I scraped together $200. Don't ask me where I got it, and don't ask to borrow a couple of the tools I once had sitting around in the shop collecting dust either… if you know what I mean… Anywho, it got me thinking about what amount of money would fall into that "hard to spend cash" category today. A woodworker has more expensive tastes than a child, and prices are a bit higher than they used to be. I'm finding that $200 is almost exactly in the same category that $5 was for me as a kid. I want tools, but I want a big bang for my buck. It's not enough for a big power tool, not enough for a really premium hand plane… I was looking through the Lee Valley catalog until the wee hours this morning, trying not to overfill my shopping cart.
> 
> *So, if you had $200*, what woodworking related purchase would you make? Let's assume that it is the last disposable money you'll have for a long time. What would you consider the biggest bang for your 200 bucks (besides 20 box joint machine plans)
> 
> And when you're done answering below, enjoy some light humor and great woodworking programming on Blue Collar Woodworking!


Stump miser take that new box making jig and make a box (out of a tuba-fore) that them bills will lay real flat in. Then put them in it and glue it shut, finish it up special, so you know where its at and wait until you have more to ad to it do it all again until you have that camera because you know that what you really want, not another egg- zilla right.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hard to spend cash... can it really be true?*
> 
> It's a tale as old as time: Boy gets some mad cash. Boy wastes the money. Boy crys himself to sleep. It happened to me as a kid, and more than once as an adult.
> 
> *Here's the setting:* It's the 1980's. My hair is feathered and the sleeves of my stone washed denim jacket are pushed up to the elbow. My grandmother turns the radio off during my favorite Tiffany song and hands my brother and I a massive wad of cash; five one dollar bills… EACH! I don't mind saying, I felt like J.R Ewing. I may have even thrown in on the floor and rolled around in that sweet, dirty pile of Washingtons!
> 
> *But that's when the trouble started.* What were we going to buy? I already had a pair of Top Gun aviator sunglasses. That new album Guns and Roses kept promising to release was still M.I.A. And I was pretty sure this new thing I was hearing about called "cocaine" had nothing to do with a soft drink. You see, I had fallen into the wrong amount of cash! It was too much for a responsible kid to just blow on candy bars, and it wasn't enough to buy a Delorean and build a time machine. Five dollars fell into the category of "hard to spend cash".
> 
> We went to Meijer (if you're not from Michigan, think Walmart before Walmart existed) and scoured the toy department. All of the really good stuff was too expensive. All of the cheaper stuff didn't give us enough "bang for our buck". We wanted to walk out of there with something that would give us ages of value for five dollars, not something that would be consumed in a few days with nothing to show for it. I never knew how hard it could be to spend money. But that's what happens when you have "hard to spend cash".
> 
> *Long story short:* We each bought the newest thing. It was a motorized toy called "T.H.I.N.G.S" which stood for Totally Hilarious, Incredibly Neat, Games of Skill. There were several different ones in the set, and they each cost about five dollars. Of course, that didn't include batteries, so we were stuck staring at them as they sat motionless for a few days until we could steal the batteries from my dad's pager. I remember that trip to Meijer vividly, all these years later. I can still see my brother playing with his T.H.I.N.G… It was called "Sir Lancelot" because you pushed a button to make a knight thrust his lance into the air to snag metal rings that a magnetic bat was carrying in circles over his head.
> 
> *Here's the funny thing… * I haven't a clue what T.H.I.N.G. I got! I've completely forgotten! How is it possible that I can still see the two of us in the toy isle fretting over what to buy. I can still picture the long wait in the checkout lane with our toys, the hours I spent playing with my brother's behind his back when he was gone. The savage beatings I took when he caught me. But I can't remember what my toy was!
> 
> The problem is, I made a poor decision. My T.H.I.N.G. didn't offer enough bang for my buck, and it was soon forgotten. I had the whole world before me for the taking, at least any part of it my five bucks could buy, and I screwed it up. The mistake haunts me to this day!
> 
> *Fast-forward* (another 80's term from the tape player days) to the modern times. Yesterday I scraped together $200. Don't ask me where I got it, and don't ask to borrow a couple of the tools I once had sitting around in the shop collecting dust either… if you know what I mean… Anywho, it got me thinking about what amount of money would fall into that "hard to spend cash" category today. A woodworker has more expensive tastes than a child, and prices are a bit higher than they used to be. I'm finding that $200 is almost exactly in the same category that $5 was for me as a kid. I want tools, but I want a big bang for my buck. It's not enough for a big power tool, not enough for a really premium hand plane… I was looking through the Lee Valley catalog until the wee hours this morning, trying not to overfill my shopping cart.
> 
> *So, if you had $200*, what woodworking related purchase would you make? Let's assume that it is the last disposable money you'll have for a long time. What would you consider the biggest bang for your 200 bucks (besides 20 box joint machine plans)
> 
> And when you're done answering below, enjoy some light humor and great woodworking programming on Blue Collar Woodworking!


This isn't money from the camera fund, Geo. It's tool money, and it goes back into tools. That's the rules.


----------



## geoscann

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hard to spend cash... can it really be true?*
> 
> It's a tale as old as time: Boy gets some mad cash. Boy wastes the money. Boy crys himself to sleep. It happened to me as a kid, and more than once as an adult.
> 
> *Here's the setting:* It's the 1980's. My hair is feathered and the sleeves of my stone washed denim jacket are pushed up to the elbow. My grandmother turns the radio off during my favorite Tiffany song and hands my brother and I a massive wad of cash; five one dollar bills… EACH! I don't mind saying, I felt like J.R Ewing. I may have even thrown in on the floor and rolled around in that sweet, dirty pile of Washingtons!
> 
> *But that's when the trouble started.* What were we going to buy? I already had a pair of Top Gun aviator sunglasses. That new album Guns and Roses kept promising to release was still M.I.A. And I was pretty sure this new thing I was hearing about called "cocaine" had nothing to do with a soft drink. You see, I had fallen into the wrong amount of cash! It was too much for a responsible kid to just blow on candy bars, and it wasn't enough to buy a Delorean and build a time machine. Five dollars fell into the category of "hard to spend cash".
> 
> We went to Meijer (if you're not from Michigan, think Walmart before Walmart existed) and scoured the toy department. All of the really good stuff was too expensive. All of the cheaper stuff didn't give us enough "bang for our buck". We wanted to walk out of there with something that would give us ages of value for five dollars, not something that would be consumed in a few days with nothing to show for it. I never knew how hard it could be to spend money. But that's what happens when you have "hard to spend cash".
> 
> *Long story short:* We each bought the newest thing. It was a motorized toy called "T.H.I.N.G.S" which stood for Totally Hilarious, Incredibly Neat, Games of Skill. There were several different ones in the set, and they each cost about five dollars. Of course, that didn't include batteries, so we were stuck staring at them as they sat motionless for a few days until we could steal the batteries from my dad's pager. I remember that trip to Meijer vividly, all these years later. I can still see my brother playing with his T.H.I.N.G… It was called "Sir Lancelot" because you pushed a button to make a knight thrust his lance into the air to snag metal rings that a magnetic bat was carrying in circles over his head.
> 
> *Here's the funny thing… * I haven't a clue what T.H.I.N.G. I got! I've completely forgotten! How is it possible that I can still see the two of us in the toy isle fretting over what to buy. I can still picture the long wait in the checkout lane with our toys, the hours I spent playing with my brother's behind his back when he was gone. The savage beatings I took when he caught me. But I can't remember what my toy was!
> 
> The problem is, I made a poor decision. My T.H.I.N.G. didn't offer enough bang for my buck, and it was soon forgotten. I had the whole world before me for the taking, at least any part of it my five bucks could buy, and I screwed it up. The mistake haunts me to this day!
> 
> *Fast-forward* (another 80's term from the tape player days) to the modern times. Yesterday I scraped together $200. Don't ask me where I got it, and don't ask to borrow a couple of the tools I once had sitting around in the shop collecting dust either… if you know what I mean… Anywho, it got me thinking about what amount of money would fall into that "hard to spend cash" category today. A woodworker has more expensive tastes than a child, and prices are a bit higher than they used to be. I'm finding that $200 is almost exactly in the same category that $5 was for me as a kid. I want tools, but I want a big bang for my buck. It's not enough for a big power tool, not enough for a really premium hand plane… I was looking through the Lee Valley catalog until the wee hours this morning, trying not to overfill my shopping cart.
> 
> *So, if you had $200*, what woodworking related purchase would you make? Let's assume that it is the last disposable money you'll have for a long time. What would you consider the biggest bang for your 200 bucks (besides 20 box joint machine plans)
> 
> And when you're done answering below, enjoy some light humor and great woodworking programming on Blue Collar Woodworking!


Well then you need to do the same thing. then you will be able to buy a big tool and bigg is always better you know that. its like the bigger the motor the better. the more amp draw the better the tool. O nuts i,am rambling on. stump you know best keep doing what you do best WOOD.


----------



## Bertha

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hard to spend cash... can it really be true?*
> 
> It's a tale as old as time: Boy gets some mad cash. Boy wastes the money. Boy crys himself to sleep. It happened to me as a kid, and more than once as an adult.
> 
> *Here's the setting:* It's the 1980's. My hair is feathered and the sleeves of my stone washed denim jacket are pushed up to the elbow. My grandmother turns the radio off during my favorite Tiffany song and hands my brother and I a massive wad of cash; five one dollar bills… EACH! I don't mind saying, I felt like J.R Ewing. I may have even thrown in on the floor and rolled around in that sweet, dirty pile of Washingtons!
> 
> *But that's when the trouble started.* What were we going to buy? I already had a pair of Top Gun aviator sunglasses. That new album Guns and Roses kept promising to release was still M.I.A. And I was pretty sure this new thing I was hearing about called "cocaine" had nothing to do with a soft drink. You see, I had fallen into the wrong amount of cash! It was too much for a responsible kid to just blow on candy bars, and it wasn't enough to buy a Delorean and build a time machine. Five dollars fell into the category of "hard to spend cash".
> 
> We went to Meijer (if you're not from Michigan, think Walmart before Walmart existed) and scoured the toy department. All of the really good stuff was too expensive. All of the cheaper stuff didn't give us enough "bang for our buck". We wanted to walk out of there with something that would give us ages of value for five dollars, not something that would be consumed in a few days with nothing to show for it. I never knew how hard it could be to spend money. But that's what happens when you have "hard to spend cash".
> 
> *Long story short:* We each bought the newest thing. It was a motorized toy called "T.H.I.N.G.S" which stood for Totally Hilarious, Incredibly Neat, Games of Skill. There were several different ones in the set, and they each cost about five dollars. Of course, that didn't include batteries, so we were stuck staring at them as they sat motionless for a few days until we could steal the batteries from my dad's pager. I remember that trip to Meijer vividly, all these years later. I can still see my brother playing with his T.H.I.N.G… It was called "Sir Lancelot" because you pushed a button to make a knight thrust his lance into the air to snag metal rings that a magnetic bat was carrying in circles over his head.
> 
> *Here's the funny thing… * I haven't a clue what T.H.I.N.G. I got! I've completely forgotten! How is it possible that I can still see the two of us in the toy isle fretting over what to buy. I can still picture the long wait in the checkout lane with our toys, the hours I spent playing with my brother's behind his back when he was gone. The savage beatings I took when he caught me. But I can't remember what my toy was!
> 
> The problem is, I made a poor decision. My T.H.I.N.G. didn't offer enough bang for my buck, and it was soon forgotten. I had the whole world before me for the taking, at least any part of it my five bucks could buy, and I screwed it up. The mistake haunts me to this day!
> 
> *Fast-forward* (another 80's term from the tape player days) to the modern times. Yesterday I scraped together $200. Don't ask me where I got it, and don't ask to borrow a couple of the tools I once had sitting around in the shop collecting dust either… if you know what I mean… Anywho, it got me thinking about what amount of money would fall into that "hard to spend cash" category today. A woodworker has more expensive tastes than a child, and prices are a bit higher than they used to be. I'm finding that $200 is almost exactly in the same category that $5 was for me as a kid. I want tools, but I want a big bang for my buck. It's not enough for a big power tool, not enough for a really premium hand plane… I was looking through the Lee Valley catalog until the wee hours this morning, trying not to overfill my shopping cart.
> 
> *So, if you had $200*, what woodworking related purchase would you make? Let's assume that it is the last disposable money you'll have for a long time. What would you consider the biggest bang for your 200 bucks (besides 20 box joint machine plans)
> 
> And when you're done answering below, enjoy some light humor and great woodworking programming on Blue Collar Woodworking!


*My hair is feathered and the sleeves of my stone washed denim jacket are pushed up to the elbow. *
Been there, dude


----------



## treg

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hard to spend cash... can it really be true?*
> 
> It's a tale as old as time: Boy gets some mad cash. Boy wastes the money. Boy crys himself to sleep. It happened to me as a kid, and more than once as an adult.
> 
> *Here's the setting:* It's the 1980's. My hair is feathered and the sleeves of my stone washed denim jacket are pushed up to the elbow. My grandmother turns the radio off during my favorite Tiffany song and hands my brother and I a massive wad of cash; five one dollar bills… EACH! I don't mind saying, I felt like J.R Ewing. I may have even thrown in on the floor and rolled around in that sweet, dirty pile of Washingtons!
> 
> *But that's when the trouble started.* What were we going to buy? I already had a pair of Top Gun aviator sunglasses. That new album Guns and Roses kept promising to release was still M.I.A. And I was pretty sure this new thing I was hearing about called "cocaine" had nothing to do with a soft drink. You see, I had fallen into the wrong amount of cash! It was too much for a responsible kid to just blow on candy bars, and it wasn't enough to buy a Delorean and build a time machine. Five dollars fell into the category of "hard to spend cash".
> 
> We went to Meijer (if you're not from Michigan, think Walmart before Walmart existed) and scoured the toy department. All of the really good stuff was too expensive. All of the cheaper stuff didn't give us enough "bang for our buck". We wanted to walk out of there with something that would give us ages of value for five dollars, not something that would be consumed in a few days with nothing to show for it. I never knew how hard it could be to spend money. But that's what happens when you have "hard to spend cash".
> 
> *Long story short:* We each bought the newest thing. It was a motorized toy called "T.H.I.N.G.S" which stood for Totally Hilarious, Incredibly Neat, Games of Skill. There were several different ones in the set, and they each cost about five dollars. Of course, that didn't include batteries, so we were stuck staring at them as they sat motionless for a few days until we could steal the batteries from my dad's pager. I remember that trip to Meijer vividly, all these years later. I can still see my brother playing with his T.H.I.N.G… It was called "Sir Lancelot" because you pushed a button to make a knight thrust his lance into the air to snag metal rings that a magnetic bat was carrying in circles over his head.
> 
> *Here's the funny thing… * I haven't a clue what T.H.I.N.G. I got! I've completely forgotten! How is it possible that I can still see the two of us in the toy isle fretting over what to buy. I can still picture the long wait in the checkout lane with our toys, the hours I spent playing with my brother's behind his back when he was gone. The savage beatings I took when he caught me. But I can't remember what my toy was!
> 
> The problem is, I made a poor decision. My T.H.I.N.G. didn't offer enough bang for my buck, and it was soon forgotten. I had the whole world before me for the taking, at least any part of it my five bucks could buy, and I screwed it up. The mistake haunts me to this day!
> 
> *Fast-forward* (another 80's term from the tape player days) to the modern times. Yesterday I scraped together $200. Don't ask me where I got it, and don't ask to borrow a couple of the tools I once had sitting around in the shop collecting dust either… if you know what I mean… Anywho, it got me thinking about what amount of money would fall into that "hard to spend cash" category today. A woodworker has more expensive tastes than a child, and prices are a bit higher than they used to be. I'm finding that $200 is almost exactly in the same category that $5 was for me as a kid. I want tools, but I want a big bang for my buck. It's not enough for a big power tool, not enough for a really premium hand plane… I was looking through the Lee Valley catalog until the wee hours this morning, trying not to overfill my shopping cart.
> 
> *So, if you had $200*, what woodworking related purchase would you make? Let's assume that it is the last disposable money you'll have for a long time. What would you consider the biggest bang for your 200 bucks (besides 20 box joint machine plans)
> 
> And when you're done answering below, enjoy some light humor and great woodworking programming on Blue Collar Woodworking!


Last disposable money for a long time….I'd buy a raised panel router bit set.

Last weekend I hit Harbor Freight with coupons in hand and spent a total of $21 and got a random orbit sander, a straight edge clamp, a pair of work gloves, a free set of cheap scewdrivers (for my wife).


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hard to spend cash... can it really be true?*
> 
> It's a tale as old as time: Boy gets some mad cash. Boy wastes the money. Boy crys himself to sleep. It happened to me as a kid, and more than once as an adult.
> 
> *Here's the setting:* It's the 1980's. My hair is feathered and the sleeves of my stone washed denim jacket are pushed up to the elbow. My grandmother turns the radio off during my favorite Tiffany song and hands my brother and I a massive wad of cash; five one dollar bills… EACH! I don't mind saying, I felt like J.R Ewing. I may have even thrown in on the floor and rolled around in that sweet, dirty pile of Washingtons!
> 
> *But that's when the trouble started.* What were we going to buy? I already had a pair of Top Gun aviator sunglasses. That new album Guns and Roses kept promising to release was still M.I.A. And I was pretty sure this new thing I was hearing about called "cocaine" had nothing to do with a soft drink. You see, I had fallen into the wrong amount of cash! It was too much for a responsible kid to just blow on candy bars, and it wasn't enough to buy a Delorean and build a time machine. Five dollars fell into the category of "hard to spend cash".
> 
> We went to Meijer (if you're not from Michigan, think Walmart before Walmart existed) and scoured the toy department. All of the really good stuff was too expensive. All of the cheaper stuff didn't give us enough "bang for our buck". We wanted to walk out of there with something that would give us ages of value for five dollars, not something that would be consumed in a few days with nothing to show for it. I never knew how hard it could be to spend money. But that's what happens when you have "hard to spend cash".
> 
> *Long story short:* We each bought the newest thing. It was a motorized toy called "T.H.I.N.G.S" which stood for Totally Hilarious, Incredibly Neat, Games of Skill. There were several different ones in the set, and they each cost about five dollars. Of course, that didn't include batteries, so we were stuck staring at them as they sat motionless for a few days until we could steal the batteries from my dad's pager. I remember that trip to Meijer vividly, all these years later. I can still see my brother playing with his T.H.I.N.G… It was called "Sir Lancelot" because you pushed a button to make a knight thrust his lance into the air to snag metal rings that a magnetic bat was carrying in circles over his head.
> 
> *Here's the funny thing… * I haven't a clue what T.H.I.N.G. I got! I've completely forgotten! How is it possible that I can still see the two of us in the toy isle fretting over what to buy. I can still picture the long wait in the checkout lane with our toys, the hours I spent playing with my brother's behind his back when he was gone. The savage beatings I took when he caught me. But I can't remember what my toy was!
> 
> The problem is, I made a poor decision. My T.H.I.N.G. didn't offer enough bang for my buck, and it was soon forgotten. I had the whole world before me for the taking, at least any part of it my five bucks could buy, and I screwed it up. The mistake haunts me to this day!
> 
> *Fast-forward* (another 80's term from the tape player days) to the modern times. Yesterday I scraped together $200. Don't ask me where I got it, and don't ask to borrow a couple of the tools I once had sitting around in the shop collecting dust either… if you know what I mean… Anywho, it got me thinking about what amount of money would fall into that "hard to spend cash" category today. A woodworker has more expensive tastes than a child, and prices are a bit higher than they used to be. I'm finding that $200 is almost exactly in the same category that $5 was for me as a kid. I want tools, but I want a big bang for my buck. It's not enough for a big power tool, not enough for a really premium hand plane… I was looking through the Lee Valley catalog until the wee hours this morning, trying not to overfill my shopping cart.
> 
> *So, if you had $200*, what woodworking related purchase would you make? Let's assume that it is the last disposable money you'll have for a long time. What would you consider the biggest bang for your 200 bucks (besides 20 box joint machine plans)
> 
> And when you're done answering below, enjoy some light humor and great woodworking programming on Blue Collar Woodworking!


*Tom*- I thought about that. I actually don't have a raised panel set. I do my panels on the saw or with a plane. But my wife wants cabinets, so I figure I can make HER pay for the set!

I love Harbor Freight! If you ever run short on coupons, remember, the best ones are usually in the woodworking magazined, like Wood, etc. They almost always have a 20-30% off coupon, which is good on sale prices too. You can go to a book store and buy a magazine before you go to HF. I never buy anything expensive there without using one of those.


----------



## doninvegas

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hard to spend cash... can it really be true?*
> 
> It's a tale as old as time: Boy gets some mad cash. Boy wastes the money. Boy crys himself to sleep. It happened to me as a kid, and more than once as an adult.
> 
> *Here's the setting:* It's the 1980's. My hair is feathered and the sleeves of my stone washed denim jacket are pushed up to the elbow. My grandmother turns the radio off during my favorite Tiffany song and hands my brother and I a massive wad of cash; five one dollar bills… EACH! I don't mind saying, I felt like J.R Ewing. I may have even thrown in on the floor and rolled around in that sweet, dirty pile of Washingtons!
> 
> *But that's when the trouble started.* What were we going to buy? I already had a pair of Top Gun aviator sunglasses. That new album Guns and Roses kept promising to release was still M.I.A. And I was pretty sure this new thing I was hearing about called "cocaine" had nothing to do with a soft drink. You see, I had fallen into the wrong amount of cash! It was too much for a responsible kid to just blow on candy bars, and it wasn't enough to buy a Delorean and build a time machine. Five dollars fell into the category of "hard to spend cash".
> 
> We went to Meijer (if you're not from Michigan, think Walmart before Walmart existed) and scoured the toy department. All of the really good stuff was too expensive. All of the cheaper stuff didn't give us enough "bang for our buck". We wanted to walk out of there with something that would give us ages of value for five dollars, not something that would be consumed in a few days with nothing to show for it. I never knew how hard it could be to spend money. But that's what happens when you have "hard to spend cash".
> 
> *Long story short:* We each bought the newest thing. It was a motorized toy called "T.H.I.N.G.S" which stood for Totally Hilarious, Incredibly Neat, Games of Skill. There were several different ones in the set, and they each cost about five dollars. Of course, that didn't include batteries, so we were stuck staring at them as they sat motionless for a few days until we could steal the batteries from my dad's pager. I remember that trip to Meijer vividly, all these years later. I can still see my brother playing with his T.H.I.N.G… It was called "Sir Lancelot" because you pushed a button to make a knight thrust his lance into the air to snag metal rings that a magnetic bat was carrying in circles over his head.
> 
> *Here's the funny thing… * I haven't a clue what T.H.I.N.G. I got! I've completely forgotten! How is it possible that I can still see the two of us in the toy isle fretting over what to buy. I can still picture the long wait in the checkout lane with our toys, the hours I spent playing with my brother's behind his back when he was gone. The savage beatings I took when he caught me. But I can't remember what my toy was!
> 
> The problem is, I made a poor decision. My T.H.I.N.G. didn't offer enough bang for my buck, and it was soon forgotten. I had the whole world before me for the taking, at least any part of it my five bucks could buy, and I screwed it up. The mistake haunts me to this day!
> 
> *Fast-forward* (another 80's term from the tape player days) to the modern times. Yesterday I scraped together $200. Don't ask me where I got it, and don't ask to borrow a couple of the tools I once had sitting around in the shop collecting dust either… if you know what I mean… Anywho, it got me thinking about what amount of money would fall into that "hard to spend cash" category today. A woodworker has more expensive tastes than a child, and prices are a bit higher than they used to be. I'm finding that $200 is almost exactly in the same category that $5 was for me as a kid. I want tools, but I want a big bang for my buck. It's not enough for a big power tool, not enough for a really premium hand plane… I was looking through the Lee Valley catalog until the wee hours this morning, trying not to overfill my shopping cart.
> 
> *So, if you had $200*, what woodworking related purchase would you make? Let's assume that it is the last disposable money you'll have for a long time. What would you consider the biggest bang for your 200 bucks (besides 20 box joint machine plans)
> 
> And when you're done answering below, enjoy some light humor and great woodworking programming on Blue Collar Woodworking!


I'd have to go with the disposables. Sand paper, glue, mineral spirits, neoprene gloves, I shouldn't need glue brushes anymore 'cause I bought the Rockler silicone ones. It seems I am always running out of this stuff. 200 bucks would do me good for a while.


----------



## treg

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hard to spend cash... can it really be true?*
> 
> It's a tale as old as time: Boy gets some mad cash. Boy wastes the money. Boy crys himself to sleep. It happened to me as a kid, and more than once as an adult.
> 
> *Here's the setting:* It's the 1980's. My hair is feathered and the sleeves of my stone washed denim jacket are pushed up to the elbow. My grandmother turns the radio off during my favorite Tiffany song and hands my brother and I a massive wad of cash; five one dollar bills… EACH! I don't mind saying, I felt like J.R Ewing. I may have even thrown in on the floor and rolled around in that sweet, dirty pile of Washingtons!
> 
> *But that's when the trouble started.* What were we going to buy? I already had a pair of Top Gun aviator sunglasses. That new album Guns and Roses kept promising to release was still M.I.A. And I was pretty sure this new thing I was hearing about called "cocaine" had nothing to do with a soft drink. You see, I had fallen into the wrong amount of cash! It was too much for a responsible kid to just blow on candy bars, and it wasn't enough to buy a Delorean and build a time machine. Five dollars fell into the category of "hard to spend cash".
> 
> We went to Meijer (if you're not from Michigan, think Walmart before Walmart existed) and scoured the toy department. All of the really good stuff was too expensive. All of the cheaper stuff didn't give us enough "bang for our buck". We wanted to walk out of there with something that would give us ages of value for five dollars, not something that would be consumed in a few days with nothing to show for it. I never knew how hard it could be to spend money. But that's what happens when you have "hard to spend cash".
> 
> *Long story short:* We each bought the newest thing. It was a motorized toy called "T.H.I.N.G.S" which stood for Totally Hilarious, Incredibly Neat, Games of Skill. There were several different ones in the set, and they each cost about five dollars. Of course, that didn't include batteries, so we were stuck staring at them as they sat motionless for a few days until we could steal the batteries from my dad's pager. I remember that trip to Meijer vividly, all these years later. I can still see my brother playing with his T.H.I.N.G… It was called "Sir Lancelot" because you pushed a button to make a knight thrust his lance into the air to snag metal rings that a magnetic bat was carrying in circles over his head.
> 
> *Here's the funny thing… * I haven't a clue what T.H.I.N.G. I got! I've completely forgotten! How is it possible that I can still see the two of us in the toy isle fretting over what to buy. I can still picture the long wait in the checkout lane with our toys, the hours I spent playing with my brother's behind his back when he was gone. The savage beatings I took when he caught me. But I can't remember what my toy was!
> 
> The problem is, I made a poor decision. My T.H.I.N.G. didn't offer enough bang for my buck, and it was soon forgotten. I had the whole world before me for the taking, at least any part of it my five bucks could buy, and I screwed it up. The mistake haunts me to this day!
> 
> *Fast-forward* (another 80's term from the tape player days) to the modern times. Yesterday I scraped together $200. Don't ask me where I got it, and don't ask to borrow a couple of the tools I once had sitting around in the shop collecting dust either… if you know what I mean… Anywho, it got me thinking about what amount of money would fall into that "hard to spend cash" category today. A woodworker has more expensive tastes than a child, and prices are a bit higher than they used to be. I'm finding that $200 is almost exactly in the same category that $5 was for me as a kid. I want tools, but I want a big bang for my buck. It's not enough for a big power tool, not enough for a really premium hand plane… I was looking through the Lee Valley catalog until the wee hours this morning, trying not to overfill my shopping cart.
> 
> *So, if you had $200*, what woodworking related purchase would you make? Let's assume that it is the last disposable money you'll have for a long time. What would you consider the biggest bang for your 200 bucks (besides 20 box joint machine plans)
> 
> And when you're done answering below, enjoy some light humor and great woodworking programming on Blue Collar Woodworking!


Stumpy- My current project is a "colonial cupboard" with my first raised panel. I was at Woodcraft a couple weekends ago, staring at the raised panel sets with $100 bucks in my pocket and having that age old battle….should I or shouldn't I. Of course the bits I wanted were more than what I had so I passed and cut the panel on my table saw. 
My wife wants new kitchen cabinets too….thanks for the idea!


----------



## chrisstef

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hard to spend cash... can it really be true?*
> 
> It's a tale as old as time: Boy gets some mad cash. Boy wastes the money. Boy crys himself to sleep. It happened to me as a kid, and more than once as an adult.
> 
> *Here's the setting:* It's the 1980's. My hair is feathered and the sleeves of my stone washed denim jacket are pushed up to the elbow. My grandmother turns the radio off during my favorite Tiffany song and hands my brother and I a massive wad of cash; five one dollar bills… EACH! I don't mind saying, I felt like J.R Ewing. I may have even thrown in on the floor and rolled around in that sweet, dirty pile of Washingtons!
> 
> *But that's when the trouble started.* What were we going to buy? I already had a pair of Top Gun aviator sunglasses. That new album Guns and Roses kept promising to release was still M.I.A. And I was pretty sure this new thing I was hearing about called "cocaine" had nothing to do with a soft drink. You see, I had fallen into the wrong amount of cash! It was too much for a responsible kid to just blow on candy bars, and it wasn't enough to buy a Delorean and build a time machine. Five dollars fell into the category of "hard to spend cash".
> 
> We went to Meijer (if you're not from Michigan, think Walmart before Walmart existed) and scoured the toy department. All of the really good stuff was too expensive. All of the cheaper stuff didn't give us enough "bang for our buck". We wanted to walk out of there with something that would give us ages of value for five dollars, not something that would be consumed in a few days with nothing to show for it. I never knew how hard it could be to spend money. But that's what happens when you have "hard to spend cash".
> 
> *Long story short:* We each bought the newest thing. It was a motorized toy called "T.H.I.N.G.S" which stood for Totally Hilarious, Incredibly Neat, Games of Skill. There were several different ones in the set, and they each cost about five dollars. Of course, that didn't include batteries, so we were stuck staring at them as they sat motionless for a few days until we could steal the batteries from my dad's pager. I remember that trip to Meijer vividly, all these years later. I can still see my brother playing with his T.H.I.N.G… It was called "Sir Lancelot" because you pushed a button to make a knight thrust his lance into the air to snag metal rings that a magnetic bat was carrying in circles over his head.
> 
> *Here's the funny thing… * I haven't a clue what T.H.I.N.G. I got! I've completely forgotten! How is it possible that I can still see the two of us in the toy isle fretting over what to buy. I can still picture the long wait in the checkout lane with our toys, the hours I spent playing with my brother's behind his back when he was gone. The savage beatings I took when he caught me. But I can't remember what my toy was!
> 
> The problem is, I made a poor decision. My T.H.I.N.G. didn't offer enough bang for my buck, and it was soon forgotten. I had the whole world before me for the taking, at least any part of it my five bucks could buy, and I screwed it up. The mistake haunts me to this day!
> 
> *Fast-forward* (another 80's term from the tape player days) to the modern times. Yesterday I scraped together $200. Don't ask me where I got it, and don't ask to borrow a couple of the tools I once had sitting around in the shop collecting dust either… if you know what I mean… Anywho, it got me thinking about what amount of money would fall into that "hard to spend cash" category today. A woodworker has more expensive tastes than a child, and prices are a bit higher than they used to be. I'm finding that $200 is almost exactly in the same category that $5 was for me as a kid. I want tools, but I want a big bang for my buck. It's not enough for a big power tool, not enough for a really premium hand plane… I was looking through the Lee Valley catalog until the wee hours this morning, trying not to overfill my shopping cart.
> 
> *So, if you had $200*, what woodworking related purchase would you make? Let's assume that it is the last disposable money you'll have for a long time. What would you consider the biggest bang for your 200 bucks (besides 20 box joint machine plans)
> 
> And when you're done answering below, enjoy some light humor and great woodworking programming on Blue Collar Woodworking!


Man id blow snot lookin at you and Bertha in your stone washer jeans with tails hangin out the back … i juuuusssstttt missed that section of the 80's and damn that GNR Lies album. 200 beans is a tough one that i found myself in not too long ago. I got push blocks for the jointer, an HF link belt, mineral spirits, blo (not the 80's kind), sandpaper, planer knives, a wee bit of lumber, and a bottom clearing router bit. ohhh and a block of beeswax. I stretched those 200 semolians to the last nickel. I gotta say those that i did write out a list and price my options … blowing the whole kit n kaboodle on a new low angle jack or a shiny new shoulder plane did tempt the hell outta me though. Maybe the next time i can shake a few hundred off the money tree ill get me a new plane.


----------



## DocK16

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hard to spend cash... can it really be true?*
> 
> It's a tale as old as time: Boy gets some mad cash. Boy wastes the money. Boy crys himself to sleep. It happened to me as a kid, and more than once as an adult.
> 
> *Here's the setting:* It's the 1980's. My hair is feathered and the sleeves of my stone washed denim jacket are pushed up to the elbow. My grandmother turns the radio off during my favorite Tiffany song and hands my brother and I a massive wad of cash; five one dollar bills… EACH! I don't mind saying, I felt like J.R Ewing. I may have even thrown in on the floor and rolled around in that sweet, dirty pile of Washingtons!
> 
> *But that's when the trouble started.* What were we going to buy? I already had a pair of Top Gun aviator sunglasses. That new album Guns and Roses kept promising to release was still M.I.A. And I was pretty sure this new thing I was hearing about called "cocaine" had nothing to do with a soft drink. You see, I had fallen into the wrong amount of cash! It was too much for a responsible kid to just blow on candy bars, and it wasn't enough to buy a Delorean and build a time machine. Five dollars fell into the category of "hard to spend cash".
> 
> We went to Meijer (if you're not from Michigan, think Walmart before Walmart existed) and scoured the toy department. All of the really good stuff was too expensive. All of the cheaper stuff didn't give us enough "bang for our buck". We wanted to walk out of there with something that would give us ages of value for five dollars, not something that would be consumed in a few days with nothing to show for it. I never knew how hard it could be to spend money. But that's what happens when you have "hard to spend cash".
> 
> *Long story short:* We each bought the newest thing. It was a motorized toy called "T.H.I.N.G.S" which stood for Totally Hilarious, Incredibly Neat, Games of Skill. There were several different ones in the set, and they each cost about five dollars. Of course, that didn't include batteries, so we were stuck staring at them as they sat motionless for a few days until we could steal the batteries from my dad's pager. I remember that trip to Meijer vividly, all these years later. I can still see my brother playing with his T.H.I.N.G… It was called "Sir Lancelot" because you pushed a button to make a knight thrust his lance into the air to snag metal rings that a magnetic bat was carrying in circles over his head.
> 
> *Here's the funny thing… * I haven't a clue what T.H.I.N.G. I got! I've completely forgotten! How is it possible that I can still see the two of us in the toy isle fretting over what to buy. I can still picture the long wait in the checkout lane with our toys, the hours I spent playing with my brother's behind his back when he was gone. The savage beatings I took when he caught me. But I can't remember what my toy was!
> 
> The problem is, I made a poor decision. My T.H.I.N.G. didn't offer enough bang for my buck, and it was soon forgotten. I had the whole world before me for the taking, at least any part of it my five bucks could buy, and I screwed it up. The mistake haunts me to this day!
> 
> *Fast-forward* (another 80's term from the tape player days) to the modern times. Yesterday I scraped together $200. Don't ask me where I got it, and don't ask to borrow a couple of the tools I once had sitting around in the shop collecting dust either… if you know what I mean… Anywho, it got me thinking about what amount of money would fall into that "hard to spend cash" category today. A woodworker has more expensive tastes than a child, and prices are a bit higher than they used to be. I'm finding that $200 is almost exactly in the same category that $5 was for me as a kid. I want tools, but I want a big bang for my buck. It's not enough for a big power tool, not enough for a really premium hand plane… I was looking through the Lee Valley catalog until the wee hours this morning, trying not to overfill my shopping cart.
> 
> *So, if you had $200*, what woodworking related purchase would you make? Let's assume that it is the last disposable money you'll have for a long time. What would you consider the biggest bang for your 200 bucks (besides 20 box joint machine plans)
> 
> And when you're done answering below, enjoy some light humor and great woodworking programming on Blue Collar Woodworking!


"hard to spend cash" what is that? Not sure what I'd buy but agreed with your starting point of the Lee Valley catalog. Yeah I had one of those stone washed denim jacket, traded my John Travolta disco jacket and platform shoes when the 70's ended to get it. Like the line from Dances with Wolves, good trade.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hard to spend cash... can it really be true?*
> 
> It's a tale as old as time: Boy gets some mad cash. Boy wastes the money. Boy crys himself to sleep. It happened to me as a kid, and more than once as an adult.
> 
> *Here's the setting:* It's the 1980's. My hair is feathered and the sleeves of my stone washed denim jacket are pushed up to the elbow. My grandmother turns the radio off during my favorite Tiffany song and hands my brother and I a massive wad of cash; five one dollar bills… EACH! I don't mind saying, I felt like J.R Ewing. I may have even thrown in on the floor and rolled around in that sweet, dirty pile of Washingtons!
> 
> *But that's when the trouble started.* What were we going to buy? I already had a pair of Top Gun aviator sunglasses. That new album Guns and Roses kept promising to release was still M.I.A. And I was pretty sure this new thing I was hearing about called "cocaine" had nothing to do with a soft drink. You see, I had fallen into the wrong amount of cash! It was too much for a responsible kid to just blow on candy bars, and it wasn't enough to buy a Delorean and build a time machine. Five dollars fell into the category of "hard to spend cash".
> 
> We went to Meijer (if you're not from Michigan, think Walmart before Walmart existed) and scoured the toy department. All of the really good stuff was too expensive. All of the cheaper stuff didn't give us enough "bang for our buck". We wanted to walk out of there with something that would give us ages of value for five dollars, not something that would be consumed in a few days with nothing to show for it. I never knew how hard it could be to spend money. But that's what happens when you have "hard to spend cash".
> 
> *Long story short:* We each bought the newest thing. It was a motorized toy called "T.H.I.N.G.S" which stood for Totally Hilarious, Incredibly Neat, Games of Skill. There were several different ones in the set, and they each cost about five dollars. Of course, that didn't include batteries, so we were stuck staring at them as they sat motionless for a few days until we could steal the batteries from my dad's pager. I remember that trip to Meijer vividly, all these years later. I can still see my brother playing with his T.H.I.N.G… It was called "Sir Lancelot" because you pushed a button to make a knight thrust his lance into the air to snag metal rings that a magnetic bat was carrying in circles over his head.
> 
> *Here's the funny thing… * I haven't a clue what T.H.I.N.G. I got! I've completely forgotten! How is it possible that I can still see the two of us in the toy isle fretting over what to buy. I can still picture the long wait in the checkout lane with our toys, the hours I spent playing with my brother's behind his back when he was gone. The savage beatings I took when he caught me. But I can't remember what my toy was!
> 
> The problem is, I made a poor decision. My T.H.I.N.G. didn't offer enough bang for my buck, and it was soon forgotten. I had the whole world before me for the taking, at least any part of it my five bucks could buy, and I screwed it up. The mistake haunts me to this day!
> 
> *Fast-forward* (another 80's term from the tape player days) to the modern times. Yesterday I scraped together $200. Don't ask me where I got it, and don't ask to borrow a couple of the tools I once had sitting around in the shop collecting dust either… if you know what I mean… Anywho, it got me thinking about what amount of money would fall into that "hard to spend cash" category today. A woodworker has more expensive tastes than a child, and prices are a bit higher than they used to be. I'm finding that $200 is almost exactly in the same category that $5 was for me as a kid. I want tools, but I want a big bang for my buck. It's not enough for a big power tool, not enough for a really premium hand plane… I was looking through the Lee Valley catalog until the wee hours this morning, trying not to overfill my shopping cart.
> 
> *So, if you had $200*, what woodworking related purchase would you make? Let's assume that it is the last disposable money you'll have for a long time. What would you consider the biggest bang for your 200 bucks (besides 20 box joint machine plans)
> 
> And when you're done answering below, enjoy some light humor and great woodworking programming on Blue Collar Woodworking!


think I'd have ta put it to use toward a drum sander. weather it would be bought or made, one or the other…. after I have filled my beer fridge of coarse


----------



## Bertha

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hard to spend cash... can it really be true?*
> 
> It's a tale as old as time: Boy gets some mad cash. Boy wastes the money. Boy crys himself to sleep. It happened to me as a kid, and more than once as an adult.
> 
> *Here's the setting:* It's the 1980's. My hair is feathered and the sleeves of my stone washed denim jacket are pushed up to the elbow. My grandmother turns the radio off during my favorite Tiffany song and hands my brother and I a massive wad of cash; five one dollar bills… EACH! I don't mind saying, I felt like J.R Ewing. I may have even thrown in on the floor and rolled around in that sweet, dirty pile of Washingtons!
> 
> *But that's when the trouble started.* What were we going to buy? I already had a pair of Top Gun aviator sunglasses. That new album Guns and Roses kept promising to release was still M.I.A. And I was pretty sure this new thing I was hearing about called "cocaine" had nothing to do with a soft drink. You see, I had fallen into the wrong amount of cash! It was too much for a responsible kid to just blow on candy bars, and it wasn't enough to buy a Delorean and build a time machine. Five dollars fell into the category of "hard to spend cash".
> 
> We went to Meijer (if you're not from Michigan, think Walmart before Walmart existed) and scoured the toy department. All of the really good stuff was too expensive. All of the cheaper stuff didn't give us enough "bang for our buck". We wanted to walk out of there with something that would give us ages of value for five dollars, not something that would be consumed in a few days with nothing to show for it. I never knew how hard it could be to spend money. But that's what happens when you have "hard to spend cash".
> 
> *Long story short:* We each bought the newest thing. It was a motorized toy called "T.H.I.N.G.S" which stood for Totally Hilarious, Incredibly Neat, Games of Skill. There were several different ones in the set, and they each cost about five dollars. Of course, that didn't include batteries, so we were stuck staring at them as they sat motionless for a few days until we could steal the batteries from my dad's pager. I remember that trip to Meijer vividly, all these years later. I can still see my brother playing with his T.H.I.N.G… It was called "Sir Lancelot" because you pushed a button to make a knight thrust his lance into the air to snag metal rings that a magnetic bat was carrying in circles over his head.
> 
> *Here's the funny thing… * I haven't a clue what T.H.I.N.G. I got! I've completely forgotten! How is it possible that I can still see the two of us in the toy isle fretting over what to buy. I can still picture the long wait in the checkout lane with our toys, the hours I spent playing with my brother's behind his back when he was gone. The savage beatings I took when he caught me. But I can't remember what my toy was!
> 
> The problem is, I made a poor decision. My T.H.I.N.G. didn't offer enough bang for my buck, and it was soon forgotten. I had the whole world before me for the taking, at least any part of it my five bucks could buy, and I screwed it up. The mistake haunts me to this day!
> 
> *Fast-forward* (another 80's term from the tape player days) to the modern times. Yesterday I scraped together $200. Don't ask me where I got it, and don't ask to borrow a couple of the tools I once had sitting around in the shop collecting dust either… if you know what I mean… Anywho, it got me thinking about what amount of money would fall into that "hard to spend cash" category today. A woodworker has more expensive tastes than a child, and prices are a bit higher than they used to be. I'm finding that $200 is almost exactly in the same category that $5 was for me as a kid. I want tools, but I want a big bang for my buck. It's not enough for a big power tool, not enough for a really premium hand plane… I was looking through the Lee Valley catalog until the wee hours this morning, trying not to overfill my shopping cart.
> 
> *So, if you had $200*, what woodworking related purchase would you make? Let's assume that it is the last disposable money you'll have for a long time. What would you consider the biggest bang for your 200 bucks (besides 20 box joint machine plans)
> 
> And when you're done answering below, enjoy some light humor and great woodworking programming on Blue Collar Woodworking!


^If you go with the raised panel set, I recently bought one each from CMT and Amana. The Amana ones are clearly nicer but both do about the same job. I want to say the CMTs were $100 or so for Shaker in a nice box with some bearings, shims, etc.


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hard to spend cash... can it really be true?*
> 
> It's a tale as old as time: Boy gets some mad cash. Boy wastes the money. Boy crys himself to sleep. It happened to me as a kid, and more than once as an adult.
> 
> *Here's the setting:* It's the 1980's. My hair is feathered and the sleeves of my stone washed denim jacket are pushed up to the elbow. My grandmother turns the radio off during my favorite Tiffany song and hands my brother and I a massive wad of cash; five one dollar bills… EACH! I don't mind saying, I felt like J.R Ewing. I may have even thrown in on the floor and rolled around in that sweet, dirty pile of Washingtons!
> 
> *But that's when the trouble started.* What were we going to buy? I already had a pair of Top Gun aviator sunglasses. That new album Guns and Roses kept promising to release was still M.I.A. And I was pretty sure this new thing I was hearing about called "cocaine" had nothing to do with a soft drink. You see, I had fallen into the wrong amount of cash! It was too much for a responsible kid to just blow on candy bars, and it wasn't enough to buy a Delorean and build a time machine. Five dollars fell into the category of "hard to spend cash".
> 
> We went to Meijer (if you're not from Michigan, think Walmart before Walmart existed) and scoured the toy department. All of the really good stuff was too expensive. All of the cheaper stuff didn't give us enough "bang for our buck". We wanted to walk out of there with something that would give us ages of value for five dollars, not something that would be consumed in a few days with nothing to show for it. I never knew how hard it could be to spend money. But that's what happens when you have "hard to spend cash".
> 
> *Long story short:* We each bought the newest thing. It was a motorized toy called "T.H.I.N.G.S" which stood for Totally Hilarious, Incredibly Neat, Games of Skill. There were several different ones in the set, and they each cost about five dollars. Of course, that didn't include batteries, so we were stuck staring at them as they sat motionless for a few days until we could steal the batteries from my dad's pager. I remember that trip to Meijer vividly, all these years later. I can still see my brother playing with his T.H.I.N.G… It was called "Sir Lancelot" because you pushed a button to make a knight thrust his lance into the air to snag metal rings that a magnetic bat was carrying in circles over his head.
> 
> *Here's the funny thing… * I haven't a clue what T.H.I.N.G. I got! I've completely forgotten! How is it possible that I can still see the two of us in the toy isle fretting over what to buy. I can still picture the long wait in the checkout lane with our toys, the hours I spent playing with my brother's behind his back when he was gone. The savage beatings I took when he caught me. But I can't remember what my toy was!
> 
> The problem is, I made a poor decision. My T.H.I.N.G. didn't offer enough bang for my buck, and it was soon forgotten. I had the whole world before me for the taking, at least any part of it my five bucks could buy, and I screwed it up. The mistake haunts me to this day!
> 
> *Fast-forward* (another 80's term from the tape player days) to the modern times. Yesterday I scraped together $200. Don't ask me where I got it, and don't ask to borrow a couple of the tools I once had sitting around in the shop collecting dust either… if you know what I mean… Anywho, it got me thinking about what amount of money would fall into that "hard to spend cash" category today. A woodworker has more expensive tastes than a child, and prices are a bit higher than they used to be. I'm finding that $200 is almost exactly in the same category that $5 was for me as a kid. I want tools, but I want a big bang for my buck. It's not enough for a big power tool, not enough for a really premium hand plane… I was looking through the Lee Valley catalog until the wee hours this morning, trying not to overfill my shopping cart.
> 
> *So, if you had $200*, what woodworking related purchase would you make? Let's assume that it is the last disposable money you'll have for a long time. What would you consider the biggest bang for your 200 bucks (besides 20 box joint machine plans)
> 
> And when you're done answering below, enjoy some light humor and great woodworking programming on Blue Collar Woodworking!


I won't tell anyone that I bought a freud raised panel and 2 rail and stile sets (new, never used) from a friend for $50. Now what can I do with the other $150???


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hard to spend cash... can it really be true?*
> 
> It's a tale as old as time: Boy gets some mad cash. Boy wastes the money. Boy crys himself to sleep. It happened to me as a kid, and more than once as an adult.
> 
> *Here's the setting:* It's the 1980's. My hair is feathered and the sleeves of my stone washed denim jacket are pushed up to the elbow. My grandmother turns the radio off during my favorite Tiffany song and hands my brother and I a massive wad of cash; five one dollar bills… EACH! I don't mind saying, I felt like J.R Ewing. I may have even thrown in on the floor and rolled around in that sweet, dirty pile of Washingtons!
> 
> *But that's when the trouble started.* What were we going to buy? I already had a pair of Top Gun aviator sunglasses. That new album Guns and Roses kept promising to release was still M.I.A. And I was pretty sure this new thing I was hearing about called "cocaine" had nothing to do with a soft drink. You see, I had fallen into the wrong amount of cash! It was too much for a responsible kid to just blow on candy bars, and it wasn't enough to buy a Delorean and build a time machine. Five dollars fell into the category of "hard to spend cash".
> 
> We went to Meijer (if you're not from Michigan, think Walmart before Walmart existed) and scoured the toy department. All of the really good stuff was too expensive. All of the cheaper stuff didn't give us enough "bang for our buck". We wanted to walk out of there with something that would give us ages of value for five dollars, not something that would be consumed in a few days with nothing to show for it. I never knew how hard it could be to spend money. But that's what happens when you have "hard to spend cash".
> 
> *Long story short:* We each bought the newest thing. It was a motorized toy called "T.H.I.N.G.S" which stood for Totally Hilarious, Incredibly Neat, Games of Skill. There were several different ones in the set, and they each cost about five dollars. Of course, that didn't include batteries, so we were stuck staring at them as they sat motionless for a few days until we could steal the batteries from my dad's pager. I remember that trip to Meijer vividly, all these years later. I can still see my brother playing with his T.H.I.N.G… It was called "Sir Lancelot" because you pushed a button to make a knight thrust his lance into the air to snag metal rings that a magnetic bat was carrying in circles over his head.
> 
> *Here's the funny thing… * I haven't a clue what T.H.I.N.G. I got! I've completely forgotten! How is it possible that I can still see the two of us in the toy isle fretting over what to buy. I can still picture the long wait in the checkout lane with our toys, the hours I spent playing with my brother's behind his back when he was gone. The savage beatings I took when he caught me. But I can't remember what my toy was!
> 
> The problem is, I made a poor decision. My T.H.I.N.G. didn't offer enough bang for my buck, and it was soon forgotten. I had the whole world before me for the taking, at least any part of it my five bucks could buy, and I screwed it up. The mistake haunts me to this day!
> 
> *Fast-forward* (another 80's term from the tape player days) to the modern times. Yesterday I scraped together $200. Don't ask me where I got it, and don't ask to borrow a couple of the tools I once had sitting around in the shop collecting dust either… if you know what I mean… Anywho, it got me thinking about what amount of money would fall into that "hard to spend cash" category today. A woodworker has more expensive tastes than a child, and prices are a bit higher than they used to be. I'm finding that $200 is almost exactly in the same category that $5 was for me as a kid. I want tools, but I want a big bang for my buck. It's not enough for a big power tool, not enough for a really premium hand plane… I was looking through the Lee Valley catalog until the wee hours this morning, trying not to overfill my shopping cart.
> 
> *So, if you had $200*, what woodworking related purchase would you make? Let's assume that it is the last disposable money you'll have for a long time. What would you consider the biggest bang for your 200 bucks (besides 20 box joint machine plans)
> 
> And when you're done answering below, enjoy some light humor and great woodworking programming on Blue Collar Woodworking!


I'll give you $51 for that set, Marty!

I've got raised panels to do for "The Ultimate Tool Cabinet" on episode #16. I think I am making a special jig, and also showing how to do them on the Radial Arm Saw and even by hand with a Stanley #4. Should be a fun show!


----------



## treg

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hard to spend cash... can it really be true?*
> 
> It's a tale as old as time: Boy gets some mad cash. Boy wastes the money. Boy crys himself to sleep. It happened to me as a kid, and more than once as an adult.
> 
> *Here's the setting:* It's the 1980's. My hair is feathered and the sleeves of my stone washed denim jacket are pushed up to the elbow. My grandmother turns the radio off during my favorite Tiffany song and hands my brother and I a massive wad of cash; five one dollar bills… EACH! I don't mind saying, I felt like J.R Ewing. I may have even thrown in on the floor and rolled around in that sweet, dirty pile of Washingtons!
> 
> *But that's when the trouble started.* What were we going to buy? I already had a pair of Top Gun aviator sunglasses. That new album Guns and Roses kept promising to release was still M.I.A. And I was pretty sure this new thing I was hearing about called "cocaine" had nothing to do with a soft drink. You see, I had fallen into the wrong amount of cash! It was too much for a responsible kid to just blow on candy bars, and it wasn't enough to buy a Delorean and build a time machine. Five dollars fell into the category of "hard to spend cash".
> 
> We went to Meijer (if you're not from Michigan, think Walmart before Walmart existed) and scoured the toy department. All of the really good stuff was too expensive. All of the cheaper stuff didn't give us enough "bang for our buck". We wanted to walk out of there with something that would give us ages of value for five dollars, not something that would be consumed in a few days with nothing to show for it. I never knew how hard it could be to spend money. But that's what happens when you have "hard to spend cash".
> 
> *Long story short:* We each bought the newest thing. It was a motorized toy called "T.H.I.N.G.S" which stood for Totally Hilarious, Incredibly Neat, Games of Skill. There were several different ones in the set, and they each cost about five dollars. Of course, that didn't include batteries, so we were stuck staring at them as they sat motionless for a few days until we could steal the batteries from my dad's pager. I remember that trip to Meijer vividly, all these years later. I can still see my brother playing with his T.H.I.N.G… It was called "Sir Lancelot" because you pushed a button to make a knight thrust his lance into the air to snag metal rings that a magnetic bat was carrying in circles over his head.
> 
> *Here's the funny thing… * I haven't a clue what T.H.I.N.G. I got! I've completely forgotten! How is it possible that I can still see the two of us in the toy isle fretting over what to buy. I can still picture the long wait in the checkout lane with our toys, the hours I spent playing with my brother's behind his back when he was gone. The savage beatings I took when he caught me. But I can't remember what my toy was!
> 
> The problem is, I made a poor decision. My T.H.I.N.G. didn't offer enough bang for my buck, and it was soon forgotten. I had the whole world before me for the taking, at least any part of it my five bucks could buy, and I screwed it up. The mistake haunts me to this day!
> 
> *Fast-forward* (another 80's term from the tape player days) to the modern times. Yesterday I scraped together $200. Don't ask me where I got it, and don't ask to borrow a couple of the tools I once had sitting around in the shop collecting dust either… if you know what I mean… Anywho, it got me thinking about what amount of money would fall into that "hard to spend cash" category today. A woodworker has more expensive tastes than a child, and prices are a bit higher than they used to be. I'm finding that $200 is almost exactly in the same category that $5 was for me as a kid. I want tools, but I want a big bang for my buck. It's not enough for a big power tool, not enough for a really premium hand plane… I was looking through the Lee Valley catalog until the wee hours this morning, trying not to overfill my shopping cart.
> 
> *So, if you had $200*, what woodworking related purchase would you make? Let's assume that it is the last disposable money you'll have for a long time. What would you consider the biggest bang for your 200 bucks (besides 20 box joint machine plans)
> 
> And when you're done answering below, enjoy some light humor and great woodworking programming on Blue Collar Woodworking!


$52


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hard to spend cash... can it really be true?*
> 
> It's a tale as old as time: Boy gets some mad cash. Boy wastes the money. Boy crys himself to sleep. It happened to me as a kid, and more than once as an adult.
> 
> *Here's the setting:* It's the 1980's. My hair is feathered and the sleeves of my stone washed denim jacket are pushed up to the elbow. My grandmother turns the radio off during my favorite Tiffany song and hands my brother and I a massive wad of cash; five one dollar bills… EACH! I don't mind saying, I felt like J.R Ewing. I may have even thrown in on the floor and rolled around in that sweet, dirty pile of Washingtons!
> 
> *But that's when the trouble started.* What were we going to buy? I already had a pair of Top Gun aviator sunglasses. That new album Guns and Roses kept promising to release was still M.I.A. And I was pretty sure this new thing I was hearing about called "cocaine" had nothing to do with a soft drink. You see, I had fallen into the wrong amount of cash! It was too much for a responsible kid to just blow on candy bars, and it wasn't enough to buy a Delorean and build a time machine. Five dollars fell into the category of "hard to spend cash".
> 
> We went to Meijer (if you're not from Michigan, think Walmart before Walmart existed) and scoured the toy department. All of the really good stuff was too expensive. All of the cheaper stuff didn't give us enough "bang for our buck". We wanted to walk out of there with something that would give us ages of value for five dollars, not something that would be consumed in a few days with nothing to show for it. I never knew how hard it could be to spend money. But that's what happens when you have "hard to spend cash".
> 
> *Long story short:* We each bought the newest thing. It was a motorized toy called "T.H.I.N.G.S" which stood for Totally Hilarious, Incredibly Neat, Games of Skill. There were several different ones in the set, and they each cost about five dollars. Of course, that didn't include batteries, so we were stuck staring at them as they sat motionless for a few days until we could steal the batteries from my dad's pager. I remember that trip to Meijer vividly, all these years later. I can still see my brother playing with his T.H.I.N.G… It was called "Sir Lancelot" because you pushed a button to make a knight thrust his lance into the air to snag metal rings that a magnetic bat was carrying in circles over his head.
> 
> *Here's the funny thing… * I haven't a clue what T.H.I.N.G. I got! I've completely forgotten! How is it possible that I can still see the two of us in the toy isle fretting over what to buy. I can still picture the long wait in the checkout lane with our toys, the hours I spent playing with my brother's behind his back when he was gone. The savage beatings I took when he caught me. But I can't remember what my toy was!
> 
> The problem is, I made a poor decision. My T.H.I.N.G. didn't offer enough bang for my buck, and it was soon forgotten. I had the whole world before me for the taking, at least any part of it my five bucks could buy, and I screwed it up. The mistake haunts me to this day!
> 
> *Fast-forward* (another 80's term from the tape player days) to the modern times. Yesterday I scraped together $200. Don't ask me where I got it, and don't ask to borrow a couple of the tools I once had sitting around in the shop collecting dust either… if you know what I mean… Anywho, it got me thinking about what amount of money would fall into that "hard to spend cash" category today. A woodworker has more expensive tastes than a child, and prices are a bit higher than they used to be. I'm finding that $200 is almost exactly in the same category that $5 was for me as a kid. I want tools, but I want a big bang for my buck. It's not enough for a big power tool, not enough for a really premium hand plane… I was looking through the Lee Valley catalog until the wee hours this morning, trying not to overfill my shopping cart.
> 
> *So, if you had $200*, what woodworking related purchase would you make? Let's assume that it is the last disposable money you'll have for a long time. What would you consider the biggest bang for your 200 bucks (besides 20 box joint machine plans)
> 
> And when you're done answering below, enjoy some light humor and great woodworking programming on Blue Collar Woodworking!


Been there….
What would I get….
I would likely be torn (as I was last time) with updating/improving expendables such as blades, sandpaper, etc or accessories/after market stuff such as a Delta-T2 for my TS. But if I was going for a big tool it would be either a lathe or a jointer (both of which I would obviously have to shop for real hard on CL). Or I might by lumber/etc to improve shop…..hhhhmmmmm


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Hard to spend cash... can it really be true?*
> 
> It's a tale as old as time: Boy gets some mad cash. Boy wastes the money. Boy crys himself to sleep. It happened to me as a kid, and more than once as an adult.
> 
> *Here's the setting:* It's the 1980's. My hair is feathered and the sleeves of my stone washed denim jacket are pushed up to the elbow. My grandmother turns the radio off during my favorite Tiffany song and hands my brother and I a massive wad of cash; five one dollar bills… EACH! I don't mind saying, I felt like J.R Ewing. I may have even thrown in on the floor and rolled around in that sweet, dirty pile of Washingtons!
> 
> *But that's when the trouble started.* What were we going to buy? I already had a pair of Top Gun aviator sunglasses. That new album Guns and Roses kept promising to release was still M.I.A. And I was pretty sure this new thing I was hearing about called "cocaine" had nothing to do with a soft drink. You see, I had fallen into the wrong amount of cash! It was too much for a responsible kid to just blow on candy bars, and it wasn't enough to buy a Delorean and build a time machine. Five dollars fell into the category of "hard to spend cash".
> 
> We went to Meijer (if you're not from Michigan, think Walmart before Walmart existed) and scoured the toy department. All of the really good stuff was too expensive. All of the cheaper stuff didn't give us enough "bang for our buck". We wanted to walk out of there with something that would give us ages of value for five dollars, not something that would be consumed in a few days with nothing to show for it. I never knew how hard it could be to spend money. But that's what happens when you have "hard to spend cash".
> 
> *Long story short:* We each bought the newest thing. It was a motorized toy called "T.H.I.N.G.S" which stood for Totally Hilarious, Incredibly Neat, Games of Skill. There were several different ones in the set, and they each cost about five dollars. Of course, that didn't include batteries, so we were stuck staring at them as they sat motionless for a few days until we could steal the batteries from my dad's pager. I remember that trip to Meijer vividly, all these years later. I can still see my brother playing with his T.H.I.N.G… It was called "Sir Lancelot" because you pushed a button to make a knight thrust his lance into the air to snag metal rings that a magnetic bat was carrying in circles over his head.
> 
> *Here's the funny thing… * I haven't a clue what T.H.I.N.G. I got! I've completely forgotten! How is it possible that I can still see the two of us in the toy isle fretting over what to buy. I can still picture the long wait in the checkout lane with our toys, the hours I spent playing with my brother's behind his back when he was gone. The savage beatings I took when he caught me. But I can't remember what my toy was!
> 
> The problem is, I made a poor decision. My T.H.I.N.G. didn't offer enough bang for my buck, and it was soon forgotten. I had the whole world before me for the taking, at least any part of it my five bucks could buy, and I screwed it up. The mistake haunts me to this day!
> 
> *Fast-forward* (another 80's term from the tape player days) to the modern times. Yesterday I scraped together $200. Don't ask me where I got it, and don't ask to borrow a couple of the tools I once had sitting around in the shop collecting dust either… if you know what I mean… Anywho, it got me thinking about what amount of money would fall into that "hard to spend cash" category today. A woodworker has more expensive tastes than a child, and prices are a bit higher than they used to be. I'm finding that $200 is almost exactly in the same category that $5 was for me as a kid. I want tools, but I want a big bang for my buck. It's not enough for a big power tool, not enough for a really premium hand plane… I was looking through the Lee Valley catalog until the wee hours this morning, trying not to overfill my shopping cart.
> 
> *So, if you had $200*, what woodworking related purchase would you make? Let's assume that it is the last disposable money you'll have for a long time. What would you consider the biggest bang for your 200 bucks (besides 20 box joint machine plans)
> 
> And when you're done answering below, enjoy some light humor and great woodworking programming on Blue Collar Woodworking!


200 Mega Millions lottery tickets. Ya gotta be in it, to win it!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*These planes are moldy!*

I'm involved in top secret negotiations. I could give you the full details, but then I'd have to… well, you know…

My source inside the steamy underbelly of the woodworking world turned me on to a secret cache that could have international significance. I reached out to the treasure's keeper through an encrypted channel late last night and the response was immediate. We began tense negotiations that continue today, as I await visual confirmation of the intelligence. It's a touch and go situation inside a dimly lit, smoke filled room and everything is at stake. If negotiations succeed, the Stumpy Nubs workshop will be changed forever.

All I can tell you is this: I found a guy on with a set of 18 rare molding planes. I want them.

Why do I want molding planes? I own several routers and a pile of bits. When I have some profiles to cut, it's vastly more efficient to buy a bit and run the stock through. Do I really see myself giving up decades of woodworking progress and returning to the tedium of the old ways?

Yes, and no… You see, I love my routers. I spend hours just sitting in my chair imagining new ways to put those workshop workhorses to work. But, have you ever tried to find an authentic, vintage profile bit at your local Home Depot? Modern furniture may be all about half rounds and ogees (is that pronounced "O-Ge" or "O-Gee"?), but the styles of the past were much more complex. And many of those stunningly beautiful profiles have been given up for the sake of mass production and standardized designs. Sure, you can have any profile made on a custom router bit. But you'd better mortgage the shop if you plan on getting more than one or two!

And there's something to be said about cutting those profiles by hand instead of machine. For one thing, there is nothing in this world, I kid you not, like the sweet sound of a molding plane on hardwood. If you can listen to that sound, and feel the wood curl out the top and onto your hand as you run the edge without getting goose pimples, you have no soul.

But, I've said too much… It's back to the negotiating table to see if this cache of woodworking history can become mine… I'll keep you updated.

This message will self destruct if you don't check out the Blue Collar Woodworking show!


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *These planes are moldy!*
> 
> I'm involved in top secret negotiations. I could give you the full details, but then I'd have to… well, you know…
> 
> My source inside the steamy underbelly of the woodworking world turned me on to a secret cache that could have international significance. I reached out to the treasure's keeper through an encrypted channel late last night and the response was immediate. We began tense negotiations that continue today, as I await visual confirmation of the intelligence. It's a touch and go situation inside a dimly lit, smoke filled room and everything is at stake. If negotiations succeed, the Stumpy Nubs workshop will be changed forever.
> 
> All I can tell you is this: I found a guy on with a set of 18 rare molding planes. I want them.
> 
> Why do I want molding planes? I own several routers and a pile of bits. When I have some profiles to cut, it's vastly more efficient to buy a bit and run the stock through. Do I really see myself giving up decades of woodworking progress and returning to the tedium of the old ways?
> 
> Yes, and no… You see, I love my routers. I spend hours just sitting in my chair imagining new ways to put those workshop workhorses to work. But, have you ever tried to find an authentic, vintage profile bit at your local Home Depot? Modern furniture may be all about half rounds and ogees (is that pronounced "O-Ge" or "O-Gee"?), but the styles of the past were much more complex. And many of those stunningly beautiful profiles have been given up for the sake of mass production and standardized designs. Sure, you can have any profile made on a custom router bit. But you'd better mortgage the shop if you plan on getting more than one or two!
> 
> And there's something to be said about cutting those profiles by hand instead of machine. For one thing, there is nothing in this world, I kid you not, like the sweet sound of a molding plane on hardwood. If you can listen to that sound, and feel the wood curl out the top and onto your hand as you run the edge without getting goose pimples, you have no soul.
> 
> But, I've said too much… It's back to the negotiating table to see if this cache of woodworking history can become mine… I'll keep you updated.
> 
> This message will self destruct if you don't check out the Blue Collar Woodworking show!


----------



## GCotton78

StumpyNubs said:


> *These planes are moldy!*
> 
> I'm involved in top secret negotiations. I could give you the full details, but then I'd have to… well, you know…
> 
> My source inside the steamy underbelly of the woodworking world turned me on to a secret cache that could have international significance. I reached out to the treasure's keeper through an encrypted channel late last night and the response was immediate. We began tense negotiations that continue today, as I await visual confirmation of the intelligence. It's a touch and go situation inside a dimly lit, smoke filled room and everything is at stake. If negotiations succeed, the Stumpy Nubs workshop will be changed forever.
> 
> All I can tell you is this: I found a guy on with a set of 18 rare molding planes. I want them.
> 
> Why do I want molding planes? I own several routers and a pile of bits. When I have some profiles to cut, it's vastly more efficient to buy a bit and run the stock through. Do I really see myself giving up decades of woodworking progress and returning to the tedium of the old ways?
> 
> Yes, and no… You see, I love my routers. I spend hours just sitting in my chair imagining new ways to put those workshop workhorses to work. But, have you ever tried to find an authentic, vintage profile bit at your local Home Depot? Modern furniture may be all about half rounds and ogees (is that pronounced "O-Ge" or "O-Gee"?), but the styles of the past were much more complex. And many of those stunningly beautiful profiles have been given up for the sake of mass production and standardized designs. Sure, you can have any profile made on a custom router bit. But you'd better mortgage the shop if you plan on getting more than one or two!
> 
> And there's something to be said about cutting those profiles by hand instead of machine. For one thing, there is nothing in this world, I kid you not, like the sweet sound of a molding plane on hardwood. If you can listen to that sound, and feel the wood curl out the top and onto your hand as you run the edge without getting goose pimples, you have no soul.
> 
> But, I've said too much… It's back to the negotiating table to see if this cache of woodworking history can become mine… I'll keep you updated.
> 
> This message will self destruct if you don't check out the Blue Collar Woodworking show!


"If you are captured or killed, the secretary will disavow any knowledge of your actions…"


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *These planes are moldy!*
> 
> I'm involved in top secret negotiations. I could give you the full details, but then I'd have to… well, you know…
> 
> My source inside the steamy underbelly of the woodworking world turned me on to a secret cache that could have international significance. I reached out to the treasure's keeper through an encrypted channel late last night and the response was immediate. We began tense negotiations that continue today, as I await visual confirmation of the intelligence. It's a touch and go situation inside a dimly lit, smoke filled room and everything is at stake. If negotiations succeed, the Stumpy Nubs workshop will be changed forever.
> 
> All I can tell you is this: I found a guy on with a set of 18 rare molding planes. I want them.
> 
> Why do I want molding planes? I own several routers and a pile of bits. When I have some profiles to cut, it's vastly more efficient to buy a bit and run the stock through. Do I really see myself giving up decades of woodworking progress and returning to the tedium of the old ways?
> 
> Yes, and no… You see, I love my routers. I spend hours just sitting in my chair imagining new ways to put those workshop workhorses to work. But, have you ever tried to find an authentic, vintage profile bit at your local Home Depot? Modern furniture may be all about half rounds and ogees (is that pronounced "O-Ge" or "O-Gee"?), but the styles of the past were much more complex. And many of those stunningly beautiful profiles have been given up for the sake of mass production and standardized designs. Sure, you can have any profile made on a custom router bit. But you'd better mortgage the shop if you plan on getting more than one or two!
> 
> And there's something to be said about cutting those profiles by hand instead of machine. For one thing, there is nothing in this world, I kid you not, like the sweet sound of a molding plane on hardwood. If you can listen to that sound, and feel the wood curl out the top and onto your hand as you run the edge without getting goose pimples, you have no soul.
> 
> But, I've said too much… It's back to the negotiating table to see if this cache of woodworking history can become mine… I'll keep you updated.
> 
> This message will self destruct if you don't check out the Blue Collar Woodworking show!


Smoked filled room??? Smells like wood burning, I'z thunks a sharpening session is called for!!!


----------



## JoeLyddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *These planes are moldy!*
> 
> I'm involved in top secret negotiations. I could give you the full details, but then I'd have to… well, you know…
> 
> My source inside the steamy underbelly of the woodworking world turned me on to a secret cache that could have international significance. I reached out to the treasure's keeper through an encrypted channel late last night and the response was immediate. We began tense negotiations that continue today, as I await visual confirmation of the intelligence. It's a touch and go situation inside a dimly lit, smoke filled room and everything is at stake. If negotiations succeed, the Stumpy Nubs workshop will be changed forever.
> 
> All I can tell you is this: I found a guy on with a set of 18 rare molding planes. I want them.
> 
> Why do I want molding planes? I own several routers and a pile of bits. When I have some profiles to cut, it's vastly more efficient to buy a bit and run the stock through. Do I really see myself giving up decades of woodworking progress and returning to the tedium of the old ways?
> 
> Yes, and no… You see, I love my routers. I spend hours just sitting in my chair imagining new ways to put those workshop workhorses to work. But, have you ever tried to find an authentic, vintage profile bit at your local Home Depot? Modern furniture may be all about half rounds and ogees (is that pronounced "O-Ge" or "O-Gee"?), but the styles of the past were much more complex. And many of those stunningly beautiful profiles have been given up for the sake of mass production and standardized designs. Sure, you can have any profile made on a custom router bit. But you'd better mortgage the shop if you plan on getting more than one or two!
> 
> And there's something to be said about cutting those profiles by hand instead of machine. For one thing, there is nothing in this world, I kid you not, like the sweet sound of a molding plane on hardwood. If you can listen to that sound, and feel the wood curl out the top and onto your hand as you run the edge without getting goose pimples, you have no soul.
> 
> But, I've said too much… It's back to the negotiating table to see if this cache of woodworking history can become mine… I'll keep you updated.
> 
> This message will self destruct if you don't check out the Blue Collar Woodworking show!


I am still thinking about whether I should comment on such a Secret Mission…
... I don't want to "Blow" your cover…


----------



## treg

StumpyNubs said:


> *These planes are moldy!*
> 
> I'm involved in top secret negotiations. I could give you the full details, but then I'd have to… well, you know…
> 
> My source inside the steamy underbelly of the woodworking world turned me on to a secret cache that could have international significance. I reached out to the treasure's keeper through an encrypted channel late last night and the response was immediate. We began tense negotiations that continue today, as I await visual confirmation of the intelligence. It's a touch and go situation inside a dimly lit, smoke filled room and everything is at stake. If negotiations succeed, the Stumpy Nubs workshop will be changed forever.
> 
> All I can tell you is this: I found a guy on with a set of 18 rare molding planes. I want them.
> 
> Why do I want molding planes? I own several routers and a pile of bits. When I have some profiles to cut, it's vastly more efficient to buy a bit and run the stock through. Do I really see myself giving up decades of woodworking progress and returning to the tedium of the old ways?
> 
> Yes, and no… You see, I love my routers. I spend hours just sitting in my chair imagining new ways to put those workshop workhorses to work. But, have you ever tried to find an authentic, vintage profile bit at your local Home Depot? Modern furniture may be all about half rounds and ogees (is that pronounced "O-Ge" or "O-Gee"?), but the styles of the past were much more complex. And many of those stunningly beautiful profiles have been given up for the sake of mass production and standardized designs. Sure, you can have any profile made on a custom router bit. But you'd better mortgage the shop if you plan on getting more than one or two!
> 
> And there's something to be said about cutting those profiles by hand instead of machine. For one thing, there is nothing in this world, I kid you not, like the sweet sound of a molding plane on hardwood. If you can listen to that sound, and feel the wood curl out the top and onto your hand as you run the edge without getting goose pimples, you have no soul.
> 
> But, I've said too much… It's back to the negotiating table to see if this cache of woodworking history can become mine… I'll keep you updated.
> 
> This message will self destruct if you don't check out the Blue Collar Woodworking show!


For one thing, there is nothing in this world, I kid you not, like the sweet sound of a molding plane on hardwood. If you can listen to that sound, and feel the wood curl out the top and onto your hand as you run the edge without getting goose pimples, you have no soul.

Amen!


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *These planes are moldy!*
> 
> I'm involved in top secret negotiations. I could give you the full details, but then I'd have to… well, you know…
> 
> My source inside the steamy underbelly of the woodworking world turned me on to a secret cache that could have international significance. I reached out to the treasure's keeper through an encrypted channel late last night and the response was immediate. We began tense negotiations that continue today, as I await visual confirmation of the intelligence. It's a touch and go situation inside a dimly lit, smoke filled room and everything is at stake. If negotiations succeed, the Stumpy Nubs workshop will be changed forever.
> 
> All I can tell you is this: I found a guy on with a set of 18 rare molding planes. I want them.
> 
> Why do I want molding planes? I own several routers and a pile of bits. When I have some profiles to cut, it's vastly more efficient to buy a bit and run the stock through. Do I really see myself giving up decades of woodworking progress and returning to the tedium of the old ways?
> 
> Yes, and no… You see, I love my routers. I spend hours just sitting in my chair imagining new ways to put those workshop workhorses to work. But, have you ever tried to find an authentic, vintage profile bit at your local Home Depot? Modern furniture may be all about half rounds and ogees (is that pronounced "O-Ge" or "O-Gee"?), but the styles of the past were much more complex. And many of those stunningly beautiful profiles have been given up for the sake of mass production and standardized designs. Sure, you can have any profile made on a custom router bit. But you'd better mortgage the shop if you plan on getting more than one or two!
> 
> And there's something to be said about cutting those profiles by hand instead of machine. For one thing, there is nothing in this world, I kid you not, like the sweet sound of a molding plane on hardwood. If you can listen to that sound, and feel the wood curl out the top and onto your hand as you run the edge without getting goose pimples, you have no soul.
> 
> But, I've said too much… It's back to the negotiating table to see if this cache of woodworking history can become mine… I'll keep you updated.
> 
> This message will self destruct if you don't check out the Blue Collar Woodworking show!


Plane-ly these are a must have, but "smoke filled rooms" are so passe, now a days secret negotiators meet at a local well lite Starbucks.


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *These planes are moldy!*
> 
> I'm involved in top secret negotiations. I could give you the full details, but then I'd have to… well, you know…
> 
> My source inside the steamy underbelly of the woodworking world turned me on to a secret cache that could have international significance. I reached out to the treasure's keeper through an encrypted channel late last night and the response was immediate. We began tense negotiations that continue today, as I await visual confirmation of the intelligence. It's a touch and go situation inside a dimly lit, smoke filled room and everything is at stake. If negotiations succeed, the Stumpy Nubs workshop will be changed forever.
> 
> All I can tell you is this: I found a guy on with a set of 18 rare molding planes. I want them.
> 
> Why do I want molding planes? I own several routers and a pile of bits. When I have some profiles to cut, it's vastly more efficient to buy a bit and run the stock through. Do I really see myself giving up decades of woodworking progress and returning to the tedium of the old ways?
> 
> Yes, and no… You see, I love my routers. I spend hours just sitting in my chair imagining new ways to put those workshop workhorses to work. But, have you ever tried to find an authentic, vintage profile bit at your local Home Depot? Modern furniture may be all about half rounds and ogees (is that pronounced "O-Ge" or "O-Gee"?), but the styles of the past were much more complex. And many of those stunningly beautiful profiles have been given up for the sake of mass production and standardized designs. Sure, you can have any profile made on a custom router bit. But you'd better mortgage the shop if you plan on getting more than one or two!
> 
> And there's something to be said about cutting those profiles by hand instead of machine. For one thing, there is nothing in this world, I kid you not, like the sweet sound of a molding plane on hardwood. If you can listen to that sound, and feel the wood curl out the top and onto your hand as you run the edge without getting goose pimples, you have no soul.
> 
> But, I've said too much… It's back to the negotiating table to see if this cache of woodworking history can become mine… I'll keep you updated.
> 
> This message will self destruct if you don't check out the Blue Collar Woodworking show!


Where are these planes? Tell me the location and I'll retrieve them for you.hahahahahahahah


----------



## crashn

StumpyNubs said:


> *These planes are moldy!*
> 
> I'm involved in top secret negotiations. I could give you the full details, but then I'd have to… well, you know…
> 
> My source inside the steamy underbelly of the woodworking world turned me on to a secret cache that could have international significance. I reached out to the treasure's keeper through an encrypted channel late last night and the response was immediate. We began tense negotiations that continue today, as I await visual confirmation of the intelligence. It's a touch and go situation inside a dimly lit, smoke filled room and everything is at stake. If negotiations succeed, the Stumpy Nubs workshop will be changed forever.
> 
> All I can tell you is this: I found a guy on with a set of 18 rare molding planes. I want them.
> 
> Why do I want molding planes? I own several routers and a pile of bits. When I have some profiles to cut, it's vastly more efficient to buy a bit and run the stock through. Do I really see myself giving up decades of woodworking progress and returning to the tedium of the old ways?
> 
> Yes, and no… You see, I love my routers. I spend hours just sitting in my chair imagining new ways to put those workshop workhorses to work. But, have you ever tried to find an authentic, vintage profile bit at your local Home Depot? Modern furniture may be all about half rounds and ogees (is that pronounced "O-Ge" or "O-Gee"?), but the styles of the past were much more complex. And many of those stunningly beautiful profiles have been given up for the sake of mass production and standardized designs. Sure, you can have any profile made on a custom router bit. But you'd better mortgage the shop if you plan on getting more than one or two!
> 
> And there's something to be said about cutting those profiles by hand instead of machine. For one thing, there is nothing in this world, I kid you not, like the sweet sound of a molding plane on hardwood. If you can listen to that sound, and feel the wood curl out the top and onto your hand as you run the edge without getting goose pimples, you have no soul.
> 
> But, I've said too much… It's back to the negotiating table to see if this cache of woodworking history can become mine… I'll keep you updated.
> 
> This message will self destruct if you don't check out the Blue Collar Woodworking show!


The sound is to die for. I'm still new at woodworking, but having collected and re-habed a few old planes, I spent the entire day once taking cutoff maple stock and making whisper thin shavings. The sound, the feel, the curly shavings had me in a trance. The next day, my muscles were sore, but I yearned for more. I did it again, and again.


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *These planes are moldy!*
> 
> I'm involved in top secret negotiations. I could give you the full details, but then I'd have to… well, you know…
> 
> My source inside the steamy underbelly of the woodworking world turned me on to a secret cache that could have international significance. I reached out to the treasure's keeper through an encrypted channel late last night and the response was immediate. We began tense negotiations that continue today, as I await visual confirmation of the intelligence. It's a touch and go situation inside a dimly lit, smoke filled room and everything is at stake. If negotiations succeed, the Stumpy Nubs workshop will be changed forever.
> 
> All I can tell you is this: I found a guy on with a set of 18 rare molding planes. I want them.
> 
> Why do I want molding planes? I own several routers and a pile of bits. When I have some profiles to cut, it's vastly more efficient to buy a bit and run the stock through. Do I really see myself giving up decades of woodworking progress and returning to the tedium of the old ways?
> 
> Yes, and no… You see, I love my routers. I spend hours just sitting in my chair imagining new ways to put those workshop workhorses to work. But, have you ever tried to find an authentic, vintage profile bit at your local Home Depot? Modern furniture may be all about half rounds and ogees (is that pronounced "O-Ge" or "O-Gee"?), but the styles of the past were much more complex. And many of those stunningly beautiful profiles have been given up for the sake of mass production and standardized designs. Sure, you can have any profile made on a custom router bit. But you'd better mortgage the shop if you plan on getting more than one or two!
> 
> And there's something to be said about cutting those profiles by hand instead of machine. For one thing, there is nothing in this world, I kid you not, like the sweet sound of a molding plane on hardwood. If you can listen to that sound, and feel the wood curl out the top and onto your hand as you run the edge without getting goose pimples, you have no soul.
> 
> But, I've said too much… It's back to the negotiating table to see if this cache of woodworking history can become mine… I'll keep you updated.
> 
> This message will self destruct if you don't check out the Blue Collar Woodworking show!


crashn,
You're addicted. You have joined the dark side. That is why all my tools plug in!! The magnetic fields help in avoiding the evil forces. Whatever you do, DON"T listen to SuperDave!!! He is not quite right. Lol.


----------



## crashn

StumpyNubs said:


> *These planes are moldy!*
> 
> I'm involved in top secret negotiations. I could give you the full details, but then I'd have to… well, you know…
> 
> My source inside the steamy underbelly of the woodworking world turned me on to a secret cache that could have international significance. I reached out to the treasure's keeper through an encrypted channel late last night and the response was immediate. We began tense negotiations that continue today, as I await visual confirmation of the intelligence. It's a touch and go situation inside a dimly lit, smoke filled room and everything is at stake. If negotiations succeed, the Stumpy Nubs workshop will be changed forever.
> 
> All I can tell you is this: I found a guy on with a set of 18 rare molding planes. I want them.
> 
> Why do I want molding planes? I own several routers and a pile of bits. When I have some profiles to cut, it's vastly more efficient to buy a bit and run the stock through. Do I really see myself giving up decades of woodworking progress and returning to the tedium of the old ways?
> 
> Yes, and no… You see, I love my routers. I spend hours just sitting in my chair imagining new ways to put those workshop workhorses to work. But, have you ever tried to find an authentic, vintage profile bit at your local Home Depot? Modern furniture may be all about half rounds and ogees (is that pronounced "O-Ge" or "O-Gee"?), but the styles of the past were much more complex. And many of those stunningly beautiful profiles have been given up for the sake of mass production and standardized designs. Sure, you can have any profile made on a custom router bit. But you'd better mortgage the shop if you plan on getting more than one or two!
> 
> And there's something to be said about cutting those profiles by hand instead of machine. For one thing, there is nothing in this world, I kid you not, like the sweet sound of a molding plane on hardwood. If you can listen to that sound, and feel the wood curl out the top and onto your hand as you run the edge without getting goose pimples, you have no soul.
> 
> But, I've said too much… It's back to the negotiating table to see if this cache of woodworking history can become mine… I'll keep you updated.
> 
> This message will self destruct if you don't check out the Blue Collar Woodworking show!


Not sure which one I like more, the sound of the hand plane or the raw power of plug in tools. I know one thing for sure, I hate the sound of painting!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

StumpyNubs said:


> *These planes are moldy!*
> 
> I'm involved in top secret negotiations. I could give you the full details, but then I'd have to… well, you know…
> 
> My source inside the steamy underbelly of the woodworking world turned me on to a secret cache that could have international significance. I reached out to the treasure's keeper through an encrypted channel late last night and the response was immediate. We began tense negotiations that continue today, as I await visual confirmation of the intelligence. It's a touch and go situation inside a dimly lit, smoke filled room and everything is at stake. If negotiations succeed, the Stumpy Nubs workshop will be changed forever.
> 
> All I can tell you is this: I found a guy on with a set of 18 rare molding planes. I want them.
> 
> Why do I want molding planes? I own several routers and a pile of bits. When I have some profiles to cut, it's vastly more efficient to buy a bit and run the stock through. Do I really see myself giving up decades of woodworking progress and returning to the tedium of the old ways?
> 
> Yes, and no… You see, I love my routers. I spend hours just sitting in my chair imagining new ways to put those workshop workhorses to work. But, have you ever tried to find an authentic, vintage profile bit at your local Home Depot? Modern furniture may be all about half rounds and ogees (is that pronounced "O-Ge" or "O-Gee"?), but the styles of the past were much more complex. And many of those stunningly beautiful profiles have been given up for the sake of mass production and standardized designs. Sure, you can have any profile made on a custom router bit. But you'd better mortgage the shop if you plan on getting more than one or two!
> 
> And there's something to be said about cutting those profiles by hand instead of machine. For one thing, there is nothing in this world, I kid you not, like the sweet sound of a molding plane on hardwood. If you can listen to that sound, and feel the wood curl out the top and onto your hand as you run the edge without getting goose pimples, you have no soul.
> 
> But, I've said too much… It's back to the negotiating table to see if this cache of woodworking history can become mine… I'll keep you updated.
> 
> This message will self destruct if you don't check out the Blue Collar Woodworking show!


Insanely wanting a secret stash of my own to negotiate for…


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *These planes are moldy!*
> 
> I'm involved in top secret negotiations. I could give you the full details, but then I'd have to… well, you know…
> 
> My source inside the steamy underbelly of the woodworking world turned me on to a secret cache that could have international significance. I reached out to the treasure's keeper through an encrypted channel late last night and the response was immediate. We began tense negotiations that continue today, as I await visual confirmation of the intelligence. It's a touch and go situation inside a dimly lit, smoke filled room and everything is at stake. If negotiations succeed, the Stumpy Nubs workshop will be changed forever.
> 
> All I can tell you is this: I found a guy on with a set of 18 rare molding planes. I want them.
> 
> Why do I want molding planes? I own several routers and a pile of bits. When I have some profiles to cut, it's vastly more efficient to buy a bit and run the stock through. Do I really see myself giving up decades of woodworking progress and returning to the tedium of the old ways?
> 
> Yes, and no… You see, I love my routers. I spend hours just sitting in my chair imagining new ways to put those workshop workhorses to work. But, have you ever tried to find an authentic, vintage profile bit at your local Home Depot? Modern furniture may be all about half rounds and ogees (is that pronounced "O-Ge" or "O-Gee"?), but the styles of the past were much more complex. And many of those stunningly beautiful profiles have been given up for the sake of mass production and standardized designs. Sure, you can have any profile made on a custom router bit. But you'd better mortgage the shop if you plan on getting more than one or two!
> 
> And there's something to be said about cutting those profiles by hand instead of machine. For one thing, there is nothing in this world, I kid you not, like the sweet sound of a molding plane on hardwood. If you can listen to that sound, and feel the wood curl out the top and onto your hand as you run the edge without getting goose pimples, you have no soul.
> 
> But, I've said too much… It's back to the negotiating table to see if this cache of woodworking history can become mine… I'll keep you updated.
> 
> This message will self destruct if you don't check out the Blue Collar Woodworking show!


I just happen to be on another hand tool mission this weekend. It is so top secret, I'm not even telling myself.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *These planes are moldy!*
> 
> I'm involved in top secret negotiations. I could give you the full details, but then I'd have to… well, you know…
> 
> My source inside the steamy underbelly of the woodworking world turned me on to a secret cache that could have international significance. I reached out to the treasure's keeper through an encrypted channel late last night and the response was immediate. We began tense negotiations that continue today, as I await visual confirmation of the intelligence. It's a touch and go situation inside a dimly lit, smoke filled room and everything is at stake. If negotiations succeed, the Stumpy Nubs workshop will be changed forever.
> 
> All I can tell you is this: I found a guy on with a set of 18 rare molding planes. I want them.
> 
> Why do I want molding planes? I own several routers and a pile of bits. When I have some profiles to cut, it's vastly more efficient to buy a bit and run the stock through. Do I really see myself giving up decades of woodworking progress and returning to the tedium of the old ways?
> 
> Yes, and no… You see, I love my routers. I spend hours just sitting in my chair imagining new ways to put those workshop workhorses to work. But, have you ever tried to find an authentic, vintage profile bit at your local Home Depot? Modern furniture may be all about half rounds and ogees (is that pronounced "O-Ge" or "O-Gee"?), but the styles of the past were much more complex. And many of those stunningly beautiful profiles have been given up for the sake of mass production and standardized designs. Sure, you can have any profile made on a custom router bit. But you'd better mortgage the shop if you plan on getting more than one or two!
> 
> And there's something to be said about cutting those profiles by hand instead of machine. For one thing, there is nothing in this world, I kid you not, like the sweet sound of a molding plane on hardwood. If you can listen to that sound, and feel the wood curl out the top and onto your hand as you run the edge without getting goose pimples, you have no soul.
> 
> But, I've said too much… It's back to the negotiating table to see if this cache of woodworking history can become mine… I'll keep you updated.
> 
> This message will self destruct if you don't check out the Blue Collar Woodworking show!


lookin forward to seein, mission accomplished


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*

When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.










That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…

When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.

So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.

Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.

My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.

But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.

I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!

And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


I too live in fear of "Tan Lung Disease"!!! I still need to duct my shop, but it is on the short end of a very looooong list of shop projects. Almost all my machines are ABLE to be hooked up to my 2HP HF DC with a Wynn 35A274NANO canister filter (Thein Seperator in the near future). Air Cleaner near completion. The dust devil WILL NOT win, as it IS a matter of "Life & Breath"!!! DC & air filtration has been/is the #1 priority during my shop setup!!!

Great topic!!!

BTW: It is evident, by the shear fact you are blogging, that you were not effected by the twister. Great!!!!


----------



## Bluepine38

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


Stumpy, making those kids be movable filters is no way to treat future woodworkers, and it would be 
easier to herd cats than to get them to stand still, besides two minutes after we wander off to the big
workshop in the sky someone will come out with inexpensive adapters for all those connections. In the
meantime, I will be patiently waiting for your solution to our dust problems.


----------



## FreshSawDust

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


I used 4" s&d pvc for my dc setup. I took a torch and heated the ends of the pipe until they were flexible then used a large hose clamp to shrink them over a blast gate fitting or a turned plug and then quenched them in water. It is not the prettiest but it works just fine for me. Bill Pentz has a section on his site about forming pvc, that is where I got the idea.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


*DIY*- I hope that twister didn't blow my hand planes away! (The ones I have to go pick up tomorrow). I saw your comment on the Show thread and was going to tell everyone I survived, but I got sidetracked when I saw Dave talking about putting on a dress and going out to dinner…

Sometimes I wish I had mounted the DC in the attic right above the middle of the shop and bought one long smooth interior flex hose that I could just swap between machines easily. I might just do that yet!

I have done it all, when it comes to dust collection, except for doing it the right way. Save yourself some time, spend the extra money, and do it right.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


*Fresh*- That's a good idea, I'll look into that. Thanks!


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


Stumpy, Would a fernco coupling work on your setup???


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


*Box*- No, the biggest problem is where the short lengths of flex hose connect to the pipe. There is no good way to do it. They make fittings for that, but not for 4" PVC. If I bought a separate adapter to go from the PVC to the fitting, and then to the hose, it would cost way too much. I may as well replace the whole system before I do that.

I suppose these fittings work. But I would need about $100 worth. I'll have to think on it…


----------



## FreshSawDust

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!












Like I said not pretty but it is cheap. I also got my hoses and fittings from Grizzly.


----------



## Karson

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


We had a woodworking club meeting last night. One of the members related to an email that he go from the Annapolis Wood Working Guild in Annapolis MD.

One of their members is in intensive care and has been for a while. He is/was an avid wood turner and had been turning some South American exotics. They think he is experiencing his problem from that.

So work safely and dust free.


----------



## HalDougherty

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


I gave up trying to use dust collection with my router based gunstock duplicating machine. The head rig holding the stylus and router weighs over 300 lbs, but it's balanced so well that you can move it with a fingertip. If you run a 1/2" router bit down a 37" blank to make a dado, then mount a dial indicator on the head assembly and pass it from one end to the other there will be less than 0.005" off. So, I can't add a dust collector to the head rig easily. I've tried several different attachment points, different ways I run the hose, etc. Since I was having so much trouble finding a way to collect the chips and dust at the router, I tried making a downdraft torsion box mounted under the stocks… Nope, I would have to buy a pump big enough to fly a small airplane. The chips come off the unguarded router bit at great speed and if I put anything between the blade and the router as a guard, it blocks too much of the view I need to get an accurate carving. So, if I can't find a solution, go find an expert who has! I drove 200 miles to visit a very successful stockmaker who has been running this kind of equipment for 50 years. His solution was to build a garage type workshop and he opens the big garage door and has a 6' tall fan behind him that blows everything away from the operator… So, I open a window and have an industrial fan running while I'm working and cleaning up. I use a snow shovel every 4 stocks to remove the big chips and wear a respirator that was made for spray painting the entire time I'm doing any kind of woodworking project.


----------



## gavinzagreb

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


I desperately need to set up decent dust collection. Will have to wait till the end off summer when I actually have some money though. Untill the I make do with a shop vac and masks.

Oh, just an aside.
Denial is not just some river in Egypt, not Asia.


----------



## bradadsit

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


Stumpy,

I too use 4" PVC pipe for my dust collection. I have the thick black stuff because that's what came with the my Jet 1100DC dust collector that I got for a steal from craigslist. I found that the "4 splice connection from Rockler works pretty well for transitioning from the pipe to the flex hose. I just use a bit of extreme tape to seal the joint.

They also have these adapters if you have the thin walled stuff.

As you can see, either of these solutions are going to run you about $7-8 per joint (not including the tape).

This isn't an advertisement for Rockler products, it's just what I have found to work with what I have and it does a pretty decent job. I will try to post an example photo of my setup.


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


I've only recently really added DC to my machinies. The two machines directly connect so far are my RAS (has a big retangular intake where the chips fly) and my TS. For other tools, ie router, BS and DP, I have been more concerned about the dust than the chips (don't breath chip but you do breath the dust), for this I've adopted the large rectangular intack do-ma-thingy to each of these tools (especially the DP and BS where getting all the chips is really impractical if not impossible). I find the dust is actually well sucked in (at least it looks like it to my eyeball) even if the chips contiue to fly.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


*Gavin*- I know the Nile is in Egypt. It was a bit of humor. I guess I am hard to get sometimes…

*Yanks*- So you built a little air filter box for each tool that hooks up to your dust collector? Can you share some photos?

*Hal*- If I was working on one spot all the time, like at a lathe etc, I'd not hesitate to buy one of those powered helmets that filter the air. But it seems like too much when I am moving around all the time. I know I would hate it. A regular face respirator would drive me nuts too. Besides, I finish in my shop, so getting rid of all the dust in the air would be a big plus!


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


Great Thread Syumphy! Norm would always tell people "and be sure to wear these, Saftey Glasses." saftey in the shopis taught around using power tools. Not really an exciting subject. Hope you get the Blue collar woodworker thinking that wood dust is just as important as the wood chips. Some time later his grandson was helping in the shop and he had a similar reaction. Oh then i might be right?

Lung disease caused by wood dust is a big deal. There are OSHA standards.

What about the dust that gets missed?

I was helping a friend sand his oak book cases before the finish application. He has a garage heater in his shop. The kind that sits in the rafters with exposed heater coils. He had his dust filter for the air on. A filter over a box fan. Garage door closd and heater on. I was having a burning sensation for my eyes.

Cleared up after leaving his shop. Told him I thought it was due to dust in the air burning off against the heater.
He didn'y think that was the case because he has a micro bag on his big dust collector. and he did not have burning eyes.

After that and before I installed heat in my Minnesota work shop/small barn I started reading because as a kid I had a lot of allergies, which seem to have become low grade. Dust and pollen as well as animal dander, in particular cats, which I live with many now.

I was suprised at all the issues around wood dust! Decided against an open flame gas heater as you have in the background and the garage heater of my friend. Oh yeah insurance company won't insure me if I have a woodburner. So I installed a central furnace with manual zones. ( I have four different rooms in my old barn rehab. The cost of filters that are for micro pollens is prohibitive.

I decided on a grizzly air filter because of their great service. And the furnace is off ihalf the year anyway. It has a timer for shutoff to allow for filtering to continue after I leave. Had some problems with it. They sent a replacement for the cheapo remote when a battery change didn't work, and a new remote mechanism when that didn't work. Turns out it needs a slow blow fuse vs the quick blow that comes with it. How's that for service? Plus the Chinese name brand sold by Amazon equal to it had mechanical and shipping issues.

My standing delta dust collector's motor is too small for my set up but like the previous blog I don't have 200 extra dollars as it is in the gas tank!

Stumpster yo da man!


----------



## REK

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


And don't for get to mention the 20 dollar filter for air filtration units that 
I change once a month!!!! Air filtration and dust collection is a communist plot to separate Americans from there beloved dollar. Great thread….I hope you put a stop to those money sucking communist!!!!


----------



## HalDougherty

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


I forgot the other dust control method I tried. I bought a commercial electric motor with a blower cage. Like a big version of the blower on a 2 hp dust collector. Then I built a plywood box to hold the blower and I made a holder on the ends to put heat pump filters on both ends. The short story is, the filter was plugged up in about an hour. I just can't afford 16 filters a day. A couple of cloth pre-filters might have made it workable, but I used the box as a stand for my Delta Midi Lathe and I've got the motor and blower for something else sometime.

I just got used to wearing a respirator all the time. Last Winter when it got cold, I just stuffed the respirator full of tissues and kept working.


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


Stumpy, here is a picture from the Rockler website that is similar to what I do for my Router, BS, and DP.










My DC is located in an exterior "closet" on the outside of my shop so I don't worry about the filtration so much as the dust is not coming back into the shop. The idea I've taken is that the chips fly and create a mess, but basically that is not what we breath. What we breath is the dust, which is created at the tool, and hangs in the air around the tool, and moves as the air moves, so a big-o-air-sucker like this pulls the dust out of the air as close to the tool as I can.

I actually got the idea when I had left the blast gate open at the RAS, which has a similar rectangluar dust hood, though with a thinner profile, while I was sanding near it one day and just watched all the dust get sucked in really fast.


----------



## GrandpaLen

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


Stumpy,

Your a Hoot, don't Pollute. 
The life you save may be your own! ...where would we go for comedy relief on Sunday's


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


Just came back to find a number of people discussing getting the air clear. A couple of cheapskate methods? In my 5 inch furnace filter I duct tape 4cheapo paper filters together and then add a micro filter. 12 ucks total ad the thing lasts longer than the 5 inch one!

Then there are washable filters? They are more expensive up front but more than pay for themselves over time. Hard to wash out when my garden hose is put away for the winter LOL!

I also have cats who let me share their home. Add lots of cat hair and dust from liter boxes. Just gotta do what i gotta do? My new furnace tells me when the air flow is blocked, doesn't run!


----------



## chrisstef

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


No matter what im doing ive got m yair cleaner running and if dust is flyin im wearing my respirator. It can be like breathing through a wet rag sometimes but its better than not breathing at all. Ive got a HF dust collector waiting for installation but i would really like to rearrange the shop to avoid replumbing everything to the DC. I feel your pain stumpy …. youre a persistant guy .. you get it licked soon enough.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


*chrisstef*- I admire your effort to "arrange" the shop before you run your ducts. Actually, I let out one of those "yah, I've heard that before…" laughs.

I thought I had it all set, every machine where I wanted it, every duct run perfectly. That was five or six rearrangeings ago. (Yes, I know that isn't a real word.) So my advice to you is, run some main lines with LOTS of tees. I mean an OBSCENE amount of tees. Plug the ones you're not going to use, because someday you will!


----------



## patron

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


ditto what stumps just said

oh …. and …...

cough cough cough


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


Denial must be a river in Phoenix… (may be a dry river bed)

Though I have a DC, I also have an exhaust fan that blows to the outside down low and a fresh air vent that draws in fresh air up high. This sets up a current in the shop in addition to the DC. The layout is such that I work on the upwind side and avoid most dust that way.

Since the weather only dips below 40 degrees F for about three weeks a year, heating is not an issue for me. (If the shop is too cold, wait a couple hours. heheh. )

The summer heat is another issue altogether and good insulation and a roll around evap cooler in front of the vent goes a long way.


----------



## chrisstef

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


yea yea i know … its always a work in progress but im looking to park my jointer in one spot since recently acquiring it. Tablesaw aint gonna move its the only spot i got for it. Mitersaw is built in ….. i think i just chuckled myself …. watch ill plumb it all and well sell the house.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


Ohhhhhh Stumps…....... I'm feelin ya. I don't like payin them high dollar prices either. Although, many years ago, I did buy a few o those "dust collection" kits, that had a few 90's, a few Y's and some clamps for 4" piping. Anyway, Check this out: This is what you can do with an empty beer box and a Jalapeno Pringles can:









AND, here is what you can do with a 1lb coffee can: this is under my tablesaw









And, there is a few more idea's fer anyone who wants ta look here:
http://lumberjocks.com/Kentuk55/blog/28910


----------



## phtaylor36

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


Stumpy,

When I'm rich I will buy your amazing sketch-up plans. Maybe I can sell a non-essential body part and then I'll have money to spare.

What I want to buy is all the sketch-up drawings of the tools! That way I can make sure everything will fit just so…

What are the chances of those getting put up?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


*Philip*- If you mean the tools I put in my sketchup models (hand saws, chisels, etc) You can just download those for free right through Sketchup. There's a little box icon on the toolbar. If you search for a tool or something, it is more than likely somebody has drawn a model of it and uploaded it to the Sketchup database for everyone to use.

Hope that helps- I'm always looking to help a fellow woodworker!


----------



## phtaylor36

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


Well done, I will check that out. Haven't actively worked in sketch-up since 2006 when it was a baby…

Best program though.


----------



## steliart

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


The money I spend to buy my dust collector… triple that, and you will get the price required for the ducting system.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


That's not too far off, steliart!


----------



## gillyd

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


I am having the same issue, trying to come up with a cheap and good way to do the duct work and I'm not having much luck. In the meantime I have direct connection from DC to tool via 10 foot flex tube and I have to disconnect for each tool and reconnect. It is very annoying and not a long term solution.

Come on stumpy I am counting on you to show me the way!


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


gillyd,
"Come on stumpy I am counting on you to show me the way!"

Isn't that kinda like the blind leading the blind????? I hope no blind people were offended by that joke. But I suppose non of them saw it!!!


----------



## gillyd

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


LOL DIY!


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


When I recently installed my DC I had already read and seen what guys like Stumpy went through rearranging so mine is planned along the lines of what Stumpy just said - a major trunk line with several t-connects strategically located. Given the layout of my shop I didn't have to put in many as I don't have that much freedom of movement for my tools.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


LOL Randy… I couldn't saw it, cuz I couldn't see it, cuz I had dust in me eyes from not usin me dust collector


----------



## mochoa

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


All that dust madness is why I use hand tools as much as possible. Because of hand planes I sand very little and always by hand.

I use a shopvac with a HEPA filter, I built an air cleaner using a blower and furnace filters but even the commercial units don't solve the problem. Now I use it to exhaust the air outside and use a respirator while I'm making dust and a little while afterwards.

However that's easier for me to say because I don't have a lathe, also I don't live up north so the heat or cold are bearable enough for me to keep the garage doors open.


----------



## a1Jim

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


My approach to dust collection
After working up the cost of ducking in my shop I determined it was cheaper and easier to buy 3 harbor freight dust collectors used in zones for a total of around $360 rather than buy hundreds of dollars worth of ducting and also to avoid the Idea of buying 1 micron bags and tons of noise in my shop plus saving floor space for other tools I run my dust collectors outside where the saw dust drops into barrels and I placed most of my ducking in the floor to keep it out from being under foot. I use 4"Pvc for my dust collectors,I have made my connections to flexible line in 3 different ways #1 The line I'm connecting to I put a 1/2" cut into the circumference on the end of the pipe, then I take a short section of the 4" diameter PVC pipe (aprox.4-6") and put about a 1/8" (a guess) slot in it length wise and slip it inside the other pipe, I use a large hose clamp to connect the two together and of course another hose clamp to connect the blast gate (I got mine on sale for $2.99 each that was around $24 for all of them. The other ways I reduced the PVC is to take a 1lb coffee can an take the bottom out and stilt it down the side ,this is to be used as a clamp . The next step is to take a metal pan and fill it with at least 4" of sand ,then place the pan with the sand in your oven at 500 Degrees. let it heat for a hour or how ever long it takes to get the sand close to 350 degrees or what ever temperature it takes to soften your PVC ,then dip the end of PVC into the sand and let sit until the PVC is pliable, now take your split coffee can and slip it over the PVC and apply 4-6 large hose clamps to the point you have reduce the PVC to the size you want. The last steps need to be done in a quick manner. This takes some trail and error to get it reduced to the right size and to get the sand to the proper temperature . The last way I have reduce the PVC is that I used a can just the right size inside the PVC and hose clamps. I think the first way is the least trouble.
One of the other points I would like to make is the type of units that you connect with a filter in the front and a fan to pulling dust through them (ether factory or home made) are useless for two reasons one you don't want to pull dust out of the air you want to prevent it from getting in the air , secondly even if these units *were *worth having, the filters in these units let all the small particles through and their the most harmful.

*Another point "Sanding*
I sand with random orbital sanders that have pretty good dust collection systems on them but I have mine connected to Fein shop vac with a 1 mil filter system and a automatic start. These are expensive units but you can come close to the same efficiency by buying a auto start switch from (sears or ?) and making a shop made cyclone for your shop vac.

*Dust Mask/respirators*
Some folks use paper mask to help keep from breathing in dust and I'm sure they help to some degree ,I have used a washable and reusable dust mask instead of the paper units it's called Dust B gone http://www.dustbeegone.com/dustmask.html even though their kind of expensive they will save you money in they long run. All said in done a respirator with the correct filter will do the job best once the dust is in the air.
Anything and everything you can do to keep dust out of your lungs is worth the effort


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


thnx for your input Jim. Appreciate the link. I'm gonna git one o them. Sounds like a good dust mask


----------



## a1Jim

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


Thanks Roger I hope you like it. When I bought mine they came in different sizes I bought the largest one ,after seeing the smaller ones I'm glad I did.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who says dust will hurt you? *cough* It'll be fine *cough-cough*...*
> 
> When I was a kid my father was desperate for work, so we loaded up the truck and we moved to Beverly… Kentucky that is. There is, of course, no Beverly, Kentucky. I just got caught up in the Beverly Hillbillies theme because that's exactly what we looked like. A big 1970's pickup truck loaded to the brim, and two trailers behind it made us look right at home when we rolled into town. We rented a little shack with no indoor plumbing and my father went off to the coal mines. On his first day he asked one of the soot faced miners if there was anything to that "black lung" thing. Between hacking coughs he was assured that it was all nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That true story parallels the situation a lot of woodworkers find themselves in. It's called denial, and it's not just a river somewhere in Asia. We tell ourselves that the dust won't hurt us. Or we think that we can breath it for a little while more, but we should fix that problem some day…
> 
> When I started woodworking I used a big shop vac and a series of pipes and blast gates to create what I thought was a top notch dust collection system. I really hit the big time when I added two more vacuums to the setup! But trying to collect chips from wood hungry machines like a planer and jointer with 2 1/2" ducts is like trying to drink a delicious milkshake through one of those little coffee stir straws; you can suck until your eyeballs pop out and you won't get half of it.
> 
> So I splurged on a dust collector and a truck load of 4" PVC pipe. That's when I discovered that the creators of duct collection accessories are part of an evil cartel bent on milking every last dime out of me. I refused to buy their over-priced plastic and set to making my own blast gates. Refusing to be deterred when I found out that the short lengths of flex hose I needed for the connection on each machine is intentionally designed to be too small to go inside PVC pipe, and too big to go over it; I bought some duct tape and started wrapping. Of course, duct tape and dust don't mix, and I had leaks within a month. So I upgraded to high adhesive aluminum tape. That works a bit better, as long as the joint doesn't move too much during use, which is what flex hose is supposed to allow. So it wasn't long before my shop was a symphony of whistles and hisses from leaky joints.
> 
> Do you know why they make those nice slip fittings and hose clamps for dust collection? Because they know that you are going to move your stuff around a thousand times, and you'll need to make changes to the ductwork. Can't do that with taped joints, and I have a pile of empty tape rolls to prove it. I move stuff around constantly, never satisfied with the current layout, always certain that I can make it more efficient. I am disassembling my system so much I have a standing order for aluminum tape at the local hardware store.
> 
> My dust collection system was carefully thought out. I went to great lengths to minimize bends and turns, reduce the amount of ribbed flex hose, and eliminating the need to unhook from one machine and hook up another. I mean, if I have to swap a hose to make a couple of cuts, and swap it back to do something else, I'm simply not going to use it as often as I should.
> 
> But the fact is, I have to spend so much time fixing leaks, cobbling together connections to machines with pipe and hose that don't fit together, that my system is down more often that it's working. Something has to give! I ether need to figure out a way to make PVC more compatible with 4" flex hose, or I need to break down and spend a wad of cash on true dust collection ducts. I bet if you added up the money I've spent trying to do it cheaper you'd find that it would have been cheaper to have hired the neighbor kids to come surround me in the shop and breath in all the dust before it gets to me while I work.
> 
> I *WILL *solve this problem, even if it kills me, because I am sure that this dust is about to kill me anyway! Look for an episode all about new ideas for dust collection this summer on Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> And check out the new plans for our innovative dovetail machine, box joint machine, biscuit joint machine and clamp rack in the Stumpy Store!


Again a very informative blog brough ton by da master of ideas. Stump jumper! We all have a tale to tell? And right now maybe a shared poverty?

Roger, although the asthetics are "not pretty" it is recyclable. LOL thanks, and Jim wow what great problem solving for your situation. I know you have a pretty big shop and you had a business to run. Interesting cost effective solution vs. A dust collector on wheels. Also kept the noise down?

I have aquired over a number of years clamps, sleeves and adaptors. I have read about the movement of air and problems with smooth and corregated pipes. Jim you applied logic and ingenuity, and it helps that you were practicle? Just gotta do it, like my furnace.

Hand tools, yep! And sanding issues? yep! And what to do with lathe dust collection. All great topics.

Getting to be spring again, early here as the weather is June temps right now. Going to use mother nature to do my dust collection til it gets cold again! And I get to be outside.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*What in the world IS THAT SMELL??????????????*

I walked through the door and it hit me like a punch in the face from that girl I used to pick on in grade school. It was a pungent odor, something reminiscent of verbena with a touch of death and decay. All around me I saw people holding their noses, one or two old ladies sat wheezing on the floor. I made my way over to a boy who was vomiting in a bucket, just to inhale the air around him for relief. From there I noticed a curious thing. The cashiers seemed totally unaffected by the noxious fumes.

There is a strange breed of people in this world, a race of individuals with senses so dull that they can be hired as Harbor Freight workers. No, I'm not calling them stupid. I'm saying that only a person with no sense of smell can work day after day in that store. I mean, have you ever walked through those doors and taken a whiff? WHAT IS THAT?

Of course, it doesn't take a genius to figure out where the smell comes from. It's the sweet smell of Chinese plastic, and it's the lifeblood of the store. That bright orange mix of chemicals flows through the isles like the blood in a man's veins, and without it, Harbor Freight couldn't exist. That's because they cater to those who want a tool cheap. And you're a liar if you deny being one of those people from time to time.

When I decided to change my breaks myself, I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of those special spring tools for a couple of bucks. When I decided to install my own carpet in a bedroom, I bought their ten dollar stretcher. I didn't care if it broke after the first use, I may never use it again anyway, and for what I was saving I could afford for it to break a dozen times. Paint brushes are a dollar, not the type you'd clean and reuse, but for that price you can get 15 of them and skip the messy cleanup. Want a set of wrenches and sockets in the trunk of every vehicle? For a quarter of the price of Craftsman you can do it, and they have the same lifetime guarantee. Admittedly, you'll need to use that guarantee if you try and do some ultra-heavy duty work with them. But that's not what that stuff is for. Harbor Freight tools are for the guy who wants something fast, cheap and moderate in quality. It's the McDonald's of the tool industry.

Of course, we could go on and on about the surprisingly high quality tools to be found there. I own several that I love (band saw, drill press, dust collector, lathe, mortising machine, stationary sander, welder, etc.) But I can tell you this… I would buy a lot more if they could do something about that smell!


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *What in the world IS THAT SMELL??????????????*
> 
> I walked through the door and it hit me like a punch in the face from that girl I used to pick on in grade school. It was a pungent odor, something reminiscent of verbena with a touch of death and decay. All around me I saw people holding their noses, one or two old ladies sat wheezing on the floor. I made my way over to a boy who was vomiting in a bucket, just to inhale the air around him for relief. From there I noticed a curious thing. The cashiers seemed totally unaffected by the noxious fumes.
> 
> There is a strange breed of people in this world, a race of individuals with senses so dull that they can be hired as Harbor Freight workers. No, I'm not calling them stupid. I'm saying that only a person with no sense of smell can work day after day in that store. I mean, have you ever walked through those doors and taken a whiff? WHAT IS THAT?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't take a genius to figure out where the smell comes from. It's the sweet smell of Chinese plastic, and it's the lifeblood of the store. That bright orange mix of chemicals flows through the isles like the blood in a man's veins, and without it, Harbor Freight couldn't exist. That's because they cater to those who want a tool cheap. And you're a liar if you deny being one of those people from time to time.
> 
> When I decided to change my breaks myself, I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of those special spring tools for a couple of bucks. When I decided to install my own carpet in a bedroom, I bought their ten dollar stretcher. I didn't care if it broke after the first use, I may never use it again anyway, and for what I was saving I could afford for it to break a dozen times. Paint brushes are a dollar, not the type you'd clean and reuse, but for that price you can get 15 of them and skip the messy cleanup. Want a set of wrenches and sockets in the trunk of every vehicle? For a quarter of the price of Craftsman you can do it, and they have the same lifetime guarantee. Admittedly, you'll need to use that guarantee if you try and do some ultra-heavy duty work with them. But that's not what that stuff is for. Harbor Freight tools are for the guy who wants something fast, cheap and moderate in quality. It's the McDonald's of the tool industry.
> 
> Of course, we could go on and on about the surprisingly high quality tools to be found there. I own several that I love (band saw, drill press, dust collector, lathe, mortising machine, stationary sander, welder, etc.) But I can tell you this… I would buy a lot more if they could do something about that smell!


I have only experienced the "Virtual" HF, up until yesterday that is. It truely is a special place for *SPECIAL* people. It's a place for me, as I've been told that I am "Special"!!!

Funny stuff there Stumpy.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *What in the world IS THAT SMELL??????????????*
> 
> I walked through the door and it hit me like a punch in the face from that girl I used to pick on in grade school. It was a pungent odor, something reminiscent of verbena with a touch of death and decay. All around me I saw people holding their noses, one or two old ladies sat wheezing on the floor. I made my way over to a boy who was vomiting in a bucket, just to inhale the air around him for relief. From there I noticed a curious thing. The cashiers seemed totally unaffected by the noxious fumes.
> 
> There is a strange breed of people in this world, a race of individuals with senses so dull that they can be hired as Harbor Freight workers. No, I'm not calling them stupid. I'm saying that only a person with no sense of smell can work day after day in that store. I mean, have you ever walked through those doors and taken a whiff? WHAT IS THAT?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't take a genius to figure out where the smell comes from. It's the sweet smell of Chinese plastic, and it's the lifeblood of the store. That bright orange mix of chemicals flows through the isles like the blood in a man's veins, and without it, Harbor Freight couldn't exist. That's because they cater to those who want a tool cheap. And you're a liar if you deny being one of those people from time to time.
> 
> When I decided to change my breaks myself, I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of those special spring tools for a couple of bucks. When I decided to install my own carpet in a bedroom, I bought their ten dollar stretcher. I didn't care if it broke after the first use, I may never use it again anyway, and for what I was saving I could afford for it to break a dozen times. Paint brushes are a dollar, not the type you'd clean and reuse, but for that price you can get 15 of them and skip the messy cleanup. Want a set of wrenches and sockets in the trunk of every vehicle? For a quarter of the price of Craftsman you can do it, and they have the same lifetime guarantee. Admittedly, you'll need to use that guarantee if you try and do some ultra-heavy duty work with them. But that's not what that stuff is for. Harbor Freight tools are for the guy who wants something fast, cheap and moderate in quality. It's the McDonald's of the tool industry.
> 
> Of course, we could go on and on about the surprisingly high quality tools to be found there. I own several that I love (band saw, drill press, dust collector, lathe, mortising machine, stationary sander, welder, etc.) But I can tell you this… I would buy a lot more if they could do something about that smell!


Great minds think alike. HAHAHAHAHAHA! You may have an experience I will never know, No HF stores around me. I'll have to go to one of the local box stores, Menards, my second home and pretend.


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *What in the world IS THAT SMELL??????????????*
> 
> I walked through the door and it hit me like a punch in the face from that girl I used to pick on in grade school. It was a pungent odor, something reminiscent of verbena with a touch of death and decay. All around me I saw people holding their noses, one or two old ladies sat wheezing on the floor. I made my way over to a boy who was vomiting in a bucket, just to inhale the air around him for relief. From there I noticed a curious thing. The cashiers seemed totally unaffected by the noxious fumes.
> 
> There is a strange breed of people in this world, a race of individuals with senses so dull that they can be hired as Harbor Freight workers. No, I'm not calling them stupid. I'm saying that only a person with no sense of smell can work day after day in that store. I mean, have you ever walked through those doors and taken a whiff? WHAT IS THAT?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't take a genius to figure out where the smell comes from. It's the sweet smell of Chinese plastic, and it's the lifeblood of the store. That bright orange mix of chemicals flows through the isles like the blood in a man's veins, and without it, Harbor Freight couldn't exist. That's because they cater to those who want a tool cheap. And you're a liar if you deny being one of those people from time to time.
> 
> When I decided to change my breaks myself, I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of those special spring tools for a couple of bucks. When I decided to install my own carpet in a bedroom, I bought their ten dollar stretcher. I didn't care if it broke after the first use, I may never use it again anyway, and for what I was saving I could afford for it to break a dozen times. Paint brushes are a dollar, not the type you'd clean and reuse, but for that price you can get 15 of them and skip the messy cleanup. Want a set of wrenches and sockets in the trunk of every vehicle? For a quarter of the price of Craftsman you can do it, and they have the same lifetime guarantee. Admittedly, you'll need to use that guarantee if you try and do some ultra-heavy duty work with them. But that's not what that stuff is for. Harbor Freight tools are for the guy who wants something fast, cheap and moderate in quality. It's the McDonald's of the tool industry.
> 
> Of course, we could go on and on about the surprisingly high quality tools to be found there. I own several that I love (band saw, drill press, dust collector, lathe, mortising machine, stationary sander, welder, etc.) But I can tell you this… I would buy a lot more if they could do something about that smell!


Wait for the parking lot sale and you don't have to smell it. I am telling you guy its the smell of Chinese grease. I love to take 50 or 60 bucks and just pick up test tools.
Thats it I am going today.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *What in the world IS THAT SMELL??????????????*
> 
> I walked through the door and it hit me like a punch in the face from that girl I used to pick on in grade school. It was a pungent odor, something reminiscent of verbena with a touch of death and decay. All around me I saw people holding their noses, one or two old ladies sat wheezing on the floor. I made my way over to a boy who was vomiting in a bucket, just to inhale the air around him for relief. From there I noticed a curious thing. The cashiers seemed totally unaffected by the noxious fumes.
> 
> There is a strange breed of people in this world, a race of individuals with senses so dull that they can be hired as Harbor Freight workers. No, I'm not calling them stupid. I'm saying that only a person with no sense of smell can work day after day in that store. I mean, have you ever walked through those doors and taken a whiff? WHAT IS THAT?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't take a genius to figure out where the smell comes from. It's the sweet smell of Chinese plastic, and it's the lifeblood of the store. That bright orange mix of chemicals flows through the isles like the blood in a man's veins, and without it, Harbor Freight couldn't exist. That's because they cater to those who want a tool cheap. And you're a liar if you deny being one of those people from time to time.
> 
> When I decided to change my breaks myself, I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of those special spring tools for a couple of bucks. When I decided to install my own carpet in a bedroom, I bought their ten dollar stretcher. I didn't care if it broke after the first use, I may never use it again anyway, and for what I was saving I could afford for it to break a dozen times. Paint brushes are a dollar, not the type you'd clean and reuse, but for that price you can get 15 of them and skip the messy cleanup. Want a set of wrenches and sockets in the trunk of every vehicle? For a quarter of the price of Craftsman you can do it, and they have the same lifetime guarantee. Admittedly, you'll need to use that guarantee if you try and do some ultra-heavy duty work with them. But that's not what that stuff is for. Harbor Freight tools are for the guy who wants something fast, cheap and moderate in quality. It's the McDonald's of the tool industry.
> 
> Of course, we could go on and on about the surprisingly high quality tools to be found there. I own several that I love (band saw, drill press, dust collector, lathe, mortising machine, stationary sander, welder, etc.) But I can tell you this… I would buy a lot more if they could do something about that smell!


I consider myself very fortunate to have a Harbor Freight and a Woodcraft right next to each other within reasonable driving distance from my house.


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *What in the world IS THAT SMELL??????????????*
> 
> I walked through the door and it hit me like a punch in the face from that girl I used to pick on in grade school. It was a pungent odor, something reminiscent of verbena with a touch of death and decay. All around me I saw people holding their noses, one or two old ladies sat wheezing on the floor. I made my way over to a boy who was vomiting in a bucket, just to inhale the air around him for relief. From there I noticed a curious thing. The cashiers seemed totally unaffected by the noxious fumes.
> 
> There is a strange breed of people in this world, a race of individuals with senses so dull that they can be hired as Harbor Freight workers. No, I'm not calling them stupid. I'm saying that only a person with no sense of smell can work day after day in that store. I mean, have you ever walked through those doors and taken a whiff? WHAT IS THAT?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't take a genius to figure out where the smell comes from. It's the sweet smell of Chinese plastic, and it's the lifeblood of the store. That bright orange mix of chemicals flows through the isles like the blood in a man's veins, and without it, Harbor Freight couldn't exist. That's because they cater to those who want a tool cheap. And you're a liar if you deny being one of those people from time to time.
> 
> When I decided to change my breaks myself, I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of those special spring tools for a couple of bucks. When I decided to install my own carpet in a bedroom, I bought their ten dollar stretcher. I didn't care if it broke after the first use, I may never use it again anyway, and for what I was saving I could afford for it to break a dozen times. Paint brushes are a dollar, not the type you'd clean and reuse, but for that price you can get 15 of them and skip the messy cleanup. Want a set of wrenches and sockets in the trunk of every vehicle? For a quarter of the price of Craftsman you can do it, and they have the same lifetime guarantee. Admittedly, you'll need to use that guarantee if you try and do some ultra-heavy duty work with them. But that's not what that stuff is for. Harbor Freight tools are for the guy who wants something fast, cheap and moderate in quality. It's the McDonald's of the tool industry.
> 
> Of course, we could go on and on about the surprisingly high quality tools to be found there. I own several that I love (band saw, drill press, dust collector, lathe, mortising machine, stationary sander, welder, etc.) But I can tell you this… I would buy a lot more if they could do something about that smell!


Mine is 20 miles away, as far as any other type of quality wood store, I am out of luck. Internet.


----------



## a1Jim

StumpyNubs said:


> *What in the world IS THAT SMELL??????????????*
> 
> I walked through the door and it hit me like a punch in the face from that girl I used to pick on in grade school. It was a pungent odor, something reminiscent of verbena with a touch of death and decay. All around me I saw people holding their noses, one or two old ladies sat wheezing on the floor. I made my way over to a boy who was vomiting in a bucket, just to inhale the air around him for relief. From there I noticed a curious thing. The cashiers seemed totally unaffected by the noxious fumes.
> 
> There is a strange breed of people in this world, a race of individuals with senses so dull that they can be hired as Harbor Freight workers. No, I'm not calling them stupid. I'm saying that only a person with no sense of smell can work day after day in that store. I mean, have you ever walked through those doors and taken a whiff? WHAT IS THAT?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't take a genius to figure out where the smell comes from. It's the sweet smell of Chinese plastic, and it's the lifeblood of the store. That bright orange mix of chemicals flows through the isles like the blood in a man's veins, and without it, Harbor Freight couldn't exist. That's because they cater to those who want a tool cheap. And you're a liar if you deny being one of those people from time to time.
> 
> When I decided to change my breaks myself, I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of those special spring tools for a couple of bucks. When I decided to install my own carpet in a bedroom, I bought their ten dollar stretcher. I didn't care if it broke after the first use, I may never use it again anyway, and for what I was saving I could afford for it to break a dozen times. Paint brushes are a dollar, not the type you'd clean and reuse, but for that price you can get 15 of them and skip the messy cleanup. Want a set of wrenches and sockets in the trunk of every vehicle? For a quarter of the price of Craftsman you can do it, and they have the same lifetime guarantee. Admittedly, you'll need to use that guarantee if you try and do some ultra-heavy duty work with them. But that's not what that stuff is for. Harbor Freight tools are for the guy who wants something fast, cheap and moderate in quality. It's the McDonald's of the tool industry.
> 
> Of course, we could go on and on about the surprisingly high quality tools to be found there. I own several that I love (band saw, drill press, dust collector, lathe, mortising machine, stationary sander, welder, etc.) But I can tell you this… I would buy a lot more if they could do something about that smell!


Some may say ahhh I love the smell of Chinese plastic in the morning.


----------



## JJohnston

StumpyNubs said:


> *What in the world IS THAT SMELL??????????????*
> 
> I walked through the door and it hit me like a punch in the face from that girl I used to pick on in grade school. It was a pungent odor, something reminiscent of verbena with a touch of death and decay. All around me I saw people holding their noses, one or two old ladies sat wheezing on the floor. I made my way over to a boy who was vomiting in a bucket, just to inhale the air around him for relief. From there I noticed a curious thing. The cashiers seemed totally unaffected by the noxious fumes.
> 
> There is a strange breed of people in this world, a race of individuals with senses so dull that they can be hired as Harbor Freight workers. No, I'm not calling them stupid. I'm saying that only a person with no sense of smell can work day after day in that store. I mean, have you ever walked through those doors and taken a whiff? WHAT IS THAT?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't take a genius to figure out where the smell comes from. It's the sweet smell of Chinese plastic, and it's the lifeblood of the store. That bright orange mix of chemicals flows through the isles like the blood in a man's veins, and without it, Harbor Freight couldn't exist. That's because they cater to those who want a tool cheap. And you're a liar if you deny being one of those people from time to time.
> 
> When I decided to change my breaks myself, I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of those special spring tools for a couple of bucks. When I decided to install my own carpet in a bedroom, I bought their ten dollar stretcher. I didn't care if it broke after the first use, I may never use it again anyway, and for what I was saving I could afford for it to break a dozen times. Paint brushes are a dollar, not the type you'd clean and reuse, but for that price you can get 15 of them and skip the messy cleanup. Want a set of wrenches and sockets in the trunk of every vehicle? For a quarter of the price of Craftsman you can do it, and they have the same lifetime guarantee. Admittedly, you'll need to use that guarantee if you try and do some ultra-heavy duty work with them. But that's not what that stuff is for. Harbor Freight tools are for the guy who wants something fast, cheap and moderate in quality. It's the McDonald's of the tool industry.
> 
> Of course, we could go on and on about the surprisingly high quality tools to be found there. I own several that I love (band saw, drill press, dust collector, lathe, mortising machine, stationary sander, welder, etc.) But I can tell you this… I would buy a lot more if they could do something about that smell!


I've never noticed a smell there, but then again, I like the aromas "bowling alley" and "fresh asphalt".


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *What in the world IS THAT SMELL??????????????*
> 
> I walked through the door and it hit me like a punch in the face from that girl I used to pick on in grade school. It was a pungent odor, something reminiscent of verbena with a touch of death and decay. All around me I saw people holding their noses, one or two old ladies sat wheezing on the floor. I made my way over to a boy who was vomiting in a bucket, just to inhale the air around him for relief. From there I noticed a curious thing. The cashiers seemed totally unaffected by the noxious fumes.
> 
> There is a strange breed of people in this world, a race of individuals with senses so dull that they can be hired as Harbor Freight workers. No, I'm not calling them stupid. I'm saying that only a person with no sense of smell can work day after day in that store. I mean, have you ever walked through those doors and taken a whiff? WHAT IS THAT?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't take a genius to figure out where the smell comes from. It's the sweet smell of Chinese plastic, and it's the lifeblood of the store. That bright orange mix of chemicals flows through the isles like the blood in a man's veins, and without it, Harbor Freight couldn't exist. That's because they cater to those who want a tool cheap. And you're a liar if you deny being one of those people from time to time.
> 
> When I decided to change my breaks myself, I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of those special spring tools for a couple of bucks. When I decided to install my own carpet in a bedroom, I bought their ten dollar stretcher. I didn't care if it broke after the first use, I may never use it again anyway, and for what I was saving I could afford for it to break a dozen times. Paint brushes are a dollar, not the type you'd clean and reuse, but for that price you can get 15 of them and skip the messy cleanup. Want a set of wrenches and sockets in the trunk of every vehicle? For a quarter of the price of Craftsman you can do it, and they have the same lifetime guarantee. Admittedly, you'll need to use that guarantee if you try and do some ultra-heavy duty work with them. But that's not what that stuff is for. Harbor Freight tools are for the guy who wants something fast, cheap and moderate in quality. It's the McDonald's of the tool industry.
> 
> Of course, we could go on and on about the surprisingly high quality tools to be found there. I own several that I love (band saw, drill press, dust collector, lathe, mortising machine, stationary sander, welder, etc.) But I can tell you this… I would buy a lot more if they could do something about that smell!


mine is bout 24 miles away, and if the wind blows in the right direction, I get a whiff o that aroma now n then. lol
somedays are worse than others. It is worse than being in a tire shop lookin at tires


----------



## schloemoe

StumpyNubs said:


> *What in the world IS THAT SMELL??????????????*
> 
> I walked through the door and it hit me like a punch in the face from that girl I used to pick on in grade school. It was a pungent odor, something reminiscent of verbena with a touch of death and decay. All around me I saw people holding their noses, one or two old ladies sat wheezing on the floor. I made my way over to a boy who was vomiting in a bucket, just to inhale the air around him for relief. From there I noticed a curious thing. The cashiers seemed totally unaffected by the noxious fumes.
> 
> There is a strange breed of people in this world, a race of individuals with senses so dull that they can be hired as Harbor Freight workers. No, I'm not calling them stupid. I'm saying that only a person with no sense of smell can work day after day in that store. I mean, have you ever walked through those doors and taken a whiff? WHAT IS THAT?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't take a genius to figure out where the smell comes from. It's the sweet smell of Chinese plastic, and it's the lifeblood of the store. That bright orange mix of chemicals flows through the isles like the blood in a man's veins, and without it, Harbor Freight couldn't exist. That's because they cater to those who want a tool cheap. And you're a liar if you deny being one of those people from time to time.
> 
> When I decided to change my breaks myself, I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of those special spring tools for a couple of bucks. When I decided to install my own carpet in a bedroom, I bought their ten dollar stretcher. I didn't care if it broke after the first use, I may never use it again anyway, and for what I was saving I could afford for it to break a dozen times. Paint brushes are a dollar, not the type you'd clean and reuse, but for that price you can get 15 of them and skip the messy cleanup. Want a set of wrenches and sockets in the trunk of every vehicle? For a quarter of the price of Craftsman you can do it, and they have the same lifetime guarantee. Admittedly, you'll need to use that guarantee if you try and do some ultra-heavy duty work with them. But that's not what that stuff is for. Harbor Freight tools are for the guy who wants something fast, cheap and moderate in quality. It's the McDonald's of the tool industry.
> 
> Of course, we could go on and on about the surprisingly high quality tools to be found there. I own several that I love (band saw, drill press, dust collector, lathe, mortising machine, stationary sander, welder, etc.) But I can tell you this… I would buy a lot more if they could do something about that smell!


I ve tried to get my shop to smell like that. but it never lasts. I think its a conspircy to make us have to keep coming back for a cheap tool fix. There ought to be a law. LOL….................Schloemoe


----------



## geoscann

StumpyNubs said:


> *What in the world IS THAT SMELL??????????????*
> 
> I walked through the door and it hit me like a punch in the face from that girl I used to pick on in grade school. It was a pungent odor, something reminiscent of verbena with a touch of death and decay. All around me I saw people holding their noses, one or two old ladies sat wheezing on the floor. I made my way over to a boy who was vomiting in a bucket, just to inhale the air around him for relief. From there I noticed a curious thing. The cashiers seemed totally unaffected by the noxious fumes.
> 
> There is a strange breed of people in this world, a race of individuals with senses so dull that they can be hired as Harbor Freight workers. No, I'm not calling them stupid. I'm saying that only a person with no sense of smell can work day after day in that store. I mean, have you ever walked through those doors and taken a whiff? WHAT IS THAT?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't take a genius to figure out where the smell comes from. It's the sweet smell of Chinese plastic, and it's the lifeblood of the store. That bright orange mix of chemicals flows through the isles like the blood in a man's veins, and without it, Harbor Freight couldn't exist. That's because they cater to those who want a tool cheap. And you're a liar if you deny being one of those people from time to time.
> 
> When I decided to change my breaks myself, I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of those special spring tools for a couple of bucks. When I decided to install my own carpet in a bedroom, I bought their ten dollar stretcher. I didn't care if it broke after the first use, I may never use it again anyway, and for what I was saving I could afford for it to break a dozen times. Paint brushes are a dollar, not the type you'd clean and reuse, but for that price you can get 15 of them and skip the messy cleanup. Want a set of wrenches and sockets in the trunk of every vehicle? For a quarter of the price of Craftsman you can do it, and they have the same lifetime guarantee. Admittedly, you'll need to use that guarantee if you try and do some ultra-heavy duty work with them. But that's not what that stuff is for. Harbor Freight tools are for the guy who wants something fast, cheap and moderate in quality. It's the McDonald's of the tool industry.
> 
> Of course, we could go on and on about the surprisingly high quality tools to be found there. I own several that I love (band saw, drill press, dust collector, lathe, mortising machine, stationary sander, welder, etc.) But I can tell you this… I would buy a lot more if they could do something about that smell!


Stumpy i,ll bet you didn,t realize that we have two hf stores one south and one north a woodcraft store and a menards right in the back yard. and the smell from that is over whelming. no wonder all that we do is WOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yea.


----------



## Karson

StumpyNubs said:


> *What in the world IS THAT SMELL??????????????*
> 
> I walked through the door and it hit me like a punch in the face from that girl I used to pick on in grade school. It was a pungent odor, something reminiscent of verbena with a touch of death and decay. All around me I saw people holding their noses, one or two old ladies sat wheezing on the floor. I made my way over to a boy who was vomiting in a bucket, just to inhale the air around him for relief. From there I noticed a curious thing. The cashiers seemed totally unaffected by the noxious fumes.
> 
> There is a strange breed of people in this world, a race of individuals with senses so dull that they can be hired as Harbor Freight workers. No, I'm not calling them stupid. I'm saying that only a person with no sense of smell can work day after day in that store. I mean, have you ever walked through those doors and taken a whiff? WHAT IS THAT?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't take a genius to figure out where the smell comes from. It's the sweet smell of Chinese plastic, and it's the lifeblood of the store. That bright orange mix of chemicals flows through the isles like the blood in a man's veins, and without it, Harbor Freight couldn't exist. That's because they cater to those who want a tool cheap. And you're a liar if you deny being one of those people from time to time.
> 
> When I decided to change my breaks myself, I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of those special spring tools for a couple of bucks. When I decided to install my own carpet in a bedroom, I bought their ten dollar stretcher. I didn't care if it broke after the first use, I may never use it again anyway, and for what I was saving I could afford for it to break a dozen times. Paint brushes are a dollar, not the type you'd clean and reuse, but for that price you can get 15 of them and skip the messy cleanup. Want a set of wrenches and sockets in the trunk of every vehicle? For a quarter of the price of Craftsman you can do it, and they have the same lifetime guarantee. Admittedly, you'll need to use that guarantee if you try and do some ultra-heavy duty work with them. But that's not what that stuff is for. Harbor Freight tools are for the guy who wants something fast, cheap and moderate in quality. It's the McDonald's of the tool industry.
> 
> Of course, we could go on and on about the surprisingly high quality tools to be found there. I own several that I love (band saw, drill press, dust collector, lathe, mortising machine, stationary sander, welder, etc.) But I can tell you this… I would buy a lot more if they could do something about that smell!


I wandered around HF yesterday. It's hard to beat 29 drill bits with brad points for $13.99 You can't sharpen them anyway and someone is always losing one or five. So I need to pick up a complete set ever so often.

I wish they had a set of them in Metric sizes for those just a little smaller. 1/64th of an inch sometimes is too much. I really need 1/128th of an inch size.

I never buy the extended warranty. You buy an air gun, Shoot 75 nails and in a year you pick it up again. It usually works, but if it doesn't then buy another one.

Buy one of the $125.00 ones and you will have to keep getting it fixed if it breaks.

Foolish economy, I don't think so. I don't use it every day and I don't make my living using it.

It's kind of like my dad said when they cut up steaks on the farm. If the meat isn't on one piece it's on the other. If the tool doesn't work today there is always tomorrow.

My HF is about 30 miles, & 80 miles (Woodcraft 80 miles) and 110 miles (Baltimore). But my Delaware ones are tax free. It's nice buying something for 13.99 and giving them $14.00 and getting change.

Of course every issue of my AARP magazine has a 20% off coupon for 1 item at HF


----------



## GCotton78

StumpyNubs said:


> *What in the world IS THAT SMELL??????????????*
> 
> I walked through the door and it hit me like a punch in the face from that girl I used to pick on in grade school. It was a pungent odor, something reminiscent of verbena with a touch of death and decay. All around me I saw people holding their noses, one or two old ladies sat wheezing on the floor. I made my way over to a boy who was vomiting in a bucket, just to inhale the air around him for relief. From there I noticed a curious thing. The cashiers seemed totally unaffected by the noxious fumes.
> 
> There is a strange breed of people in this world, a race of individuals with senses so dull that they can be hired as Harbor Freight workers. No, I'm not calling them stupid. I'm saying that only a person with no sense of smell can work day after day in that store. I mean, have you ever walked through those doors and taken a whiff? WHAT IS THAT?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't take a genius to figure out where the smell comes from. It's the sweet smell of Chinese plastic, and it's the lifeblood of the store. That bright orange mix of chemicals flows through the isles like the blood in a man's veins, and without it, Harbor Freight couldn't exist. That's because they cater to those who want a tool cheap. And you're a liar if you deny being one of those people from time to time.
> 
> When I decided to change my breaks myself, I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of those special spring tools for a couple of bucks. When I decided to install my own carpet in a bedroom, I bought their ten dollar stretcher. I didn't care if it broke after the first use, I may never use it again anyway, and for what I was saving I could afford for it to break a dozen times. Paint brushes are a dollar, not the type you'd clean and reuse, but for that price you can get 15 of them and skip the messy cleanup. Want a set of wrenches and sockets in the trunk of every vehicle? For a quarter of the price of Craftsman you can do it, and they have the same lifetime guarantee. Admittedly, you'll need to use that guarantee if you try and do some ultra-heavy duty work with them. But that's not what that stuff is for. Harbor Freight tools are for the guy who wants something fast, cheap and moderate in quality. It's the McDonald's of the tool industry.
> 
> Of course, we could go on and on about the surprisingly high quality tools to be found there. I own several that I love (band saw, drill press, dust collector, lathe, mortising machine, stationary sander, welder, etc.) But I can tell you this… I would buy a lot more if they could do something about that smell!


Casters and drill bits, casters and drill bits…

Oh, and that cute chick that always seems to have her register closed when I am ready to get rung out…


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *What in the world IS THAT SMELL??????????????*
> 
> I walked through the door and it hit me like a punch in the face from that girl I used to pick on in grade school. It was a pungent odor, something reminiscent of verbena with a touch of death and decay. All around me I saw people holding their noses, one or two old ladies sat wheezing on the floor. I made my way over to a boy who was vomiting in a bucket, just to inhale the air around him for relief. From there I noticed a curious thing. The cashiers seemed totally unaffected by the noxious fumes.
> 
> There is a strange breed of people in this world, a race of individuals with senses so dull that they can be hired as Harbor Freight workers. No, I'm not calling them stupid. I'm saying that only a person with no sense of smell can work day after day in that store. I mean, have you ever walked through those doors and taken a whiff? WHAT IS THAT?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't take a genius to figure out where the smell comes from. It's the sweet smell of Chinese plastic, and it's the lifeblood of the store. That bright orange mix of chemicals flows through the isles like the blood in a man's veins, and without it, Harbor Freight couldn't exist. That's because they cater to those who want a tool cheap. And you're a liar if you deny being one of those people from time to time.
> 
> When I decided to change my breaks myself, I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of those special spring tools for a couple of bucks. When I decided to install my own carpet in a bedroom, I bought their ten dollar stretcher. I didn't care if it broke after the first use, I may never use it again anyway, and for what I was saving I could afford for it to break a dozen times. Paint brushes are a dollar, not the type you'd clean and reuse, but for that price you can get 15 of them and skip the messy cleanup. Want a set of wrenches and sockets in the trunk of every vehicle? For a quarter of the price of Craftsman you can do it, and they have the same lifetime guarantee. Admittedly, you'll need to use that guarantee if you try and do some ultra-heavy duty work with them. But that's not what that stuff is for. Harbor Freight tools are for the guy who wants something fast, cheap and moderate in quality. It's the McDonald's of the tool industry.
> 
> Of course, we could go on and on about the surprisingly high quality tools to be found there. I own several that I love (band saw, drill press, dust collector, lathe, mortising machine, stationary sander, welder, etc.) But I can tell you this… I would buy a lot more if they could do something about that smell!


I live in Vermont, the closest HF is in Albany, NY, about a 4 hour drive one way. In the last couple of years, they have opened 4 HF on Long Island, NY, where family lives. Now I can travel to purchase new or return broken tools and while there, visit with family.

Notice that the reason for my trip is HF & not to visit family!!!!


----------



## Borgmc1

StumpyNubs said:


> *What in the world IS THAT SMELL??????????????*
> 
> I walked through the door and it hit me like a punch in the face from that girl I used to pick on in grade school. It was a pungent odor, something reminiscent of verbena with a touch of death and decay. All around me I saw people holding their noses, one or two old ladies sat wheezing on the floor. I made my way over to a boy who was vomiting in a bucket, just to inhale the air around him for relief. From there I noticed a curious thing. The cashiers seemed totally unaffected by the noxious fumes.
> 
> There is a strange breed of people in this world, a race of individuals with senses so dull that they can be hired as Harbor Freight workers. No, I'm not calling them stupid. I'm saying that only a person with no sense of smell can work day after day in that store. I mean, have you ever walked through those doors and taken a whiff? WHAT IS THAT?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't take a genius to figure out where the smell comes from. It's the sweet smell of Chinese plastic, and it's the lifeblood of the store. That bright orange mix of chemicals flows through the isles like the blood in a man's veins, and without it, Harbor Freight couldn't exist. That's because they cater to those who want a tool cheap. And you're a liar if you deny being one of those people from time to time.
> 
> When I decided to change my breaks myself, I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of those special spring tools for a couple of bucks. When I decided to install my own carpet in a bedroom, I bought their ten dollar stretcher. I didn't care if it broke after the first use, I may never use it again anyway, and for what I was saving I could afford for it to break a dozen times. Paint brushes are a dollar, not the type you'd clean and reuse, but for that price you can get 15 of them and skip the messy cleanup. Want a set of wrenches and sockets in the trunk of every vehicle? For a quarter of the price of Craftsman you can do it, and they have the same lifetime guarantee. Admittedly, you'll need to use that guarantee if you try and do some ultra-heavy duty work with them. But that's not what that stuff is for. Harbor Freight tools are for the guy who wants something fast, cheap and moderate in quality. It's the McDonald's of the tool industry.
> 
> Of course, we could go on and on about the surprisingly high quality tools to be found there. I own several that I love (band saw, drill press, dust collector, lathe, mortising machine, stationary sander, welder, etc.) But I can tell you this… I would buy a lot more if they could do something about that smell!


Harbor Freight, Lowes are both about 15 min from my place just in opposite directions from each other. Woodcraft or Rockler are 4 hours east or west from here. I love going to Harbor Freight they have some woodworking tools that nether of the Big Box Stores carry.


----------



## SPalm

StumpyNubs said:


> *What in the world IS THAT SMELL??????????????*
> 
> I walked through the door and it hit me like a punch in the face from that girl I used to pick on in grade school. It was a pungent odor, something reminiscent of verbena with a touch of death and decay. All around me I saw people holding their noses, one or two old ladies sat wheezing on the floor. I made my way over to a boy who was vomiting in a bucket, just to inhale the air around him for relief. From there I noticed a curious thing. The cashiers seemed totally unaffected by the noxious fumes.
> 
> There is a strange breed of people in this world, a race of individuals with senses so dull that they can be hired as Harbor Freight workers. No, I'm not calling them stupid. I'm saying that only a person with no sense of smell can work day after day in that store. I mean, have you ever walked through those doors and taken a whiff? WHAT IS THAT?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't take a genius to figure out where the smell comes from. It's the sweet smell of Chinese plastic, and it's the lifeblood of the store. That bright orange mix of chemicals flows through the isles like the blood in a man's veins, and without it, Harbor Freight couldn't exist. That's because they cater to those who want a tool cheap. And you're a liar if you deny being one of those people from time to time.
> 
> When I decided to change my breaks myself, I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of those special spring tools for a couple of bucks. When I decided to install my own carpet in a bedroom, I bought their ten dollar stretcher. I didn't care if it broke after the first use, I may never use it again anyway, and for what I was saving I could afford for it to break a dozen times. Paint brushes are a dollar, not the type you'd clean and reuse, but for that price you can get 15 of them and skip the messy cleanup. Want a set of wrenches and sockets in the trunk of every vehicle? For a quarter of the price of Craftsman you can do it, and they have the same lifetime guarantee. Admittedly, you'll need to use that guarantee if you try and do some ultra-heavy duty work with them. But that's not what that stuff is for. Harbor Freight tools are for the guy who wants something fast, cheap and moderate in quality. It's the McDonald's of the tool industry.
> 
> Of course, we could go on and on about the surprisingly high quality tools to be found there. I own several that I love (band saw, drill press, dust collector, lathe, mortising machine, stationary sander, welder, etc.) But I can tell you this… I would buy a lot more if they could do something about that smell!


Love their spongy floor mats - the kind that are 2ft x 2ft and interlock. I think they are like a $1 a piece. But WOW - do they stink. I mean it is the worst thing I have ever smelled. They come wrapped in plastic which traps the odor. I unwrap them and let them sit outside for a couple of days. Then it is gone.

So maybe some of this is slowly leaking into the store and causing children to throw up. (?)

Steve


----------



## JoeLyddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *What in the world IS THAT SMELL??????????????*
> 
> I walked through the door and it hit me like a punch in the face from that girl I used to pick on in grade school. It was a pungent odor, something reminiscent of verbena with a touch of death and decay. All around me I saw people holding their noses, one or two old ladies sat wheezing on the floor. I made my way over to a boy who was vomiting in a bucket, just to inhale the air around him for relief. From there I noticed a curious thing. The cashiers seemed totally unaffected by the noxious fumes.
> 
> There is a strange breed of people in this world, a race of individuals with senses so dull that they can be hired as Harbor Freight workers. No, I'm not calling them stupid. I'm saying that only a person with no sense of smell can work day after day in that store. I mean, have you ever walked through those doors and taken a whiff? WHAT IS THAT?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't take a genius to figure out where the smell comes from. It's the sweet smell of Chinese plastic, and it's the lifeblood of the store. That bright orange mix of chemicals flows through the isles like the blood in a man's veins, and without it, Harbor Freight couldn't exist. That's because they cater to those who want a tool cheap. And you're a liar if you deny being one of those people from time to time.
> 
> When I decided to change my breaks myself, I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of those special spring tools for a couple of bucks. When I decided to install my own carpet in a bedroom, I bought their ten dollar stretcher. I didn't care if it broke after the first use, I may never use it again anyway, and for what I was saving I could afford for it to break a dozen times. Paint brushes are a dollar, not the type you'd clean and reuse, but for that price you can get 15 of them and skip the messy cleanup. Want a set of wrenches and sockets in the trunk of every vehicle? For a quarter of the price of Craftsman you can do it, and they have the same lifetime guarantee. Admittedly, you'll need to use that guarantee if you try and do some ultra-heavy duty work with them. But that's not what that stuff is for. Harbor Freight tools are for the guy who wants something fast, cheap and moderate in quality. It's the McDonald's of the tool industry.
> 
> Of course, we could go on and on about the surprisingly high quality tools to be found there. I own several that I love (band saw, drill press, dust collector, lathe, mortising machine, stationary sander, welder, etc.) But I can tell you this… I would buy a lot more if they could do something about that smell!


I very rarely go into the store which is about 5-7 mi. away…

... I usually go the Internet route & get it delivered to my door…

I don't have a Woodcraft very close… but I do have a Rockler about 4 mi. away…
... I rarely ever go to the store… except in a hot pinch, etc.
... here again, it's the Internet way… to my door…


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *What in the world IS THAT SMELL??????????????*
> 
> I walked through the door and it hit me like a punch in the face from that girl I used to pick on in grade school. It was a pungent odor, something reminiscent of verbena with a touch of death and decay. All around me I saw people holding their noses, one or two old ladies sat wheezing on the floor. I made my way over to a boy who was vomiting in a bucket, just to inhale the air around him for relief. From there I noticed a curious thing. The cashiers seemed totally unaffected by the noxious fumes.
> 
> There is a strange breed of people in this world, a race of individuals with senses so dull that they can be hired as Harbor Freight workers. No, I'm not calling them stupid. I'm saying that only a person with no sense of smell can work day after day in that store. I mean, have you ever walked through those doors and taken a whiff? WHAT IS THAT?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't take a genius to figure out where the smell comes from. It's the sweet smell of Chinese plastic, and it's the lifeblood of the store. That bright orange mix of chemicals flows through the isles like the blood in a man's veins, and without it, Harbor Freight couldn't exist. That's because they cater to those who want a tool cheap. And you're a liar if you deny being one of those people from time to time.
> 
> When I decided to change my breaks myself, I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of those special spring tools for a couple of bucks. When I decided to install my own carpet in a bedroom, I bought their ten dollar stretcher. I didn't care if it broke after the first use, I may never use it again anyway, and for what I was saving I could afford for it to break a dozen times. Paint brushes are a dollar, not the type you'd clean and reuse, but for that price you can get 15 of them and skip the messy cleanup. Want a set of wrenches and sockets in the trunk of every vehicle? For a quarter of the price of Craftsman you can do it, and they have the same lifetime guarantee. Admittedly, you'll need to use that guarantee if you try and do some ultra-heavy duty work with them. But that's not what that stuff is for. Harbor Freight tools are for the guy who wants something fast, cheap and moderate in quality. It's the McDonald's of the tool industry.
> 
> Of course, we could go on and on about the surprisingly high quality tools to be found there. I own several that I love (band saw, drill press, dust collector, lathe, mortising machine, stationary sander, welder, etc.) But I can tell you this… I would buy a lot more if they could do something about that smell!


Internet is great. But there is nothing like going into woodcraft, getting a free cup of coffee and browsing. I do that at least once a week. I almost always buy something, so I suppose there coffee really isn't free!

I like to browse Harbor Freight regularly too, but I always wear a full face respirator. The guys who work there always give me funny looks…


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *What in the world IS THAT SMELL??????????????*
> 
> I walked through the door and it hit me like a punch in the face from that girl I used to pick on in grade school. It was a pungent odor, something reminiscent of verbena with a touch of death and decay. All around me I saw people holding their noses, one or two old ladies sat wheezing on the floor. I made my way over to a boy who was vomiting in a bucket, just to inhale the air around him for relief. From there I noticed a curious thing. The cashiers seemed totally unaffected by the noxious fumes.
> 
> There is a strange breed of people in this world, a race of individuals with senses so dull that they can be hired as Harbor Freight workers. No, I'm not calling them stupid. I'm saying that only a person with no sense of smell can work day after day in that store. I mean, have you ever walked through those doors and taken a whiff? WHAT IS THAT?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't take a genius to figure out where the smell comes from. It's the sweet smell of Chinese plastic, and it's the lifeblood of the store. That bright orange mix of chemicals flows through the isles like the blood in a man's veins, and without it, Harbor Freight couldn't exist. That's because they cater to those who want a tool cheap. And you're a liar if you deny being one of those people from time to time.
> 
> When I decided to change my breaks myself, I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of those special spring tools for a couple of bucks. When I decided to install my own carpet in a bedroom, I bought their ten dollar stretcher. I didn't care if it broke after the first use, I may never use it again anyway, and for what I was saving I could afford for it to break a dozen times. Paint brushes are a dollar, not the type you'd clean and reuse, but for that price you can get 15 of them and skip the messy cleanup. Want a set of wrenches and sockets in the trunk of every vehicle? For a quarter of the price of Craftsman you can do it, and they have the same lifetime guarantee. Admittedly, you'll need to use that guarantee if you try and do some ultra-heavy duty work with them. But that's not what that stuff is for. Harbor Freight tools are for the guy who wants something fast, cheap and moderate in quality. It's the McDonald's of the tool industry.
> 
> Of course, we could go on and on about the surprisingly high quality tools to be found there. I own several that I love (band saw, drill press, dust collector, lathe, mortising machine, stationary sander, welder, etc.) But I can tell you this… I would buy a lot more if they could do something about that smell!


Stumpy - I think I mentioned the HF smell on your other thread yesterday….
As I said there… I guy came into where we are building the we for my kids' school play witha big box of 5" casters and when he opened the box an aroma and out and I ask if he got them from HF and he said yes how could I tell? It was the very distinctive HF odor … I think SD has it right….Chinese grease pluse Chinese sweat.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *What in the world IS THAT SMELL??????????????*
> 
> I walked through the door and it hit me like a punch in the face from that girl I used to pick on in grade school. It was a pungent odor, something reminiscent of verbena with a touch of death and decay. All around me I saw people holding their noses, one or two old ladies sat wheezing on the floor. I made my way over to a boy who was vomiting in a bucket, just to inhale the air around him for relief. From there I noticed a curious thing. The cashiers seemed totally unaffected by the noxious fumes.
> 
> There is a strange breed of people in this world, a race of individuals with senses so dull that they can be hired as Harbor Freight workers. No, I'm not calling them stupid. I'm saying that only a person with no sense of smell can work day after day in that store. I mean, have you ever walked through those doors and taken a whiff? WHAT IS THAT?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't take a genius to figure out where the smell comes from. It's the sweet smell of Chinese plastic, and it's the lifeblood of the store. That bright orange mix of chemicals flows through the isles like the blood in a man's veins, and without it, Harbor Freight couldn't exist. That's because they cater to those who want a tool cheap. And you're a liar if you deny being one of those people from time to time.
> 
> When I decided to change my breaks myself, I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of those special spring tools for a couple of bucks. When I decided to install my own carpet in a bedroom, I bought their ten dollar stretcher. I didn't care if it broke after the first use, I may never use it again anyway, and for what I was saving I could afford for it to break a dozen times. Paint brushes are a dollar, not the type you'd clean and reuse, but for that price you can get 15 of them and skip the messy cleanup. Want a set of wrenches and sockets in the trunk of every vehicle? For a quarter of the price of Craftsman you can do it, and they have the same lifetime guarantee. Admittedly, you'll need to use that guarantee if you try and do some ultra-heavy duty work with them. But that's not what that stuff is for. Harbor Freight tools are for the guy who wants something fast, cheap and moderate in quality. It's the McDonald's of the tool industry.
> 
> Of course, we could go on and on about the surprisingly high quality tools to be found there. I own several that I love (band saw, drill press, dust collector, lathe, mortising machine, stationary sander, welder, etc.) But I can tell you this… I would buy a lot more if they could do something about that smell!


*Yanks*- Yup, in fact I wrote on that thread (right after posting this) that it was you and DIY who had inspired me this morning!


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *What in the world IS THAT SMELL??????????????*
> 
> I walked through the door and it hit me like a punch in the face from that girl I used to pick on in grade school. It was a pungent odor, something reminiscent of verbena with a touch of death and decay. All around me I saw people holding their noses, one or two old ladies sat wheezing on the floor. I made my way over to a boy who was vomiting in a bucket, just to inhale the air around him for relief. From there I noticed a curious thing. The cashiers seemed totally unaffected by the noxious fumes.
> 
> There is a strange breed of people in this world, a race of individuals with senses so dull that they can be hired as Harbor Freight workers. No, I'm not calling them stupid. I'm saying that only a person with no sense of smell can work day after day in that store. I mean, have you ever walked through those doors and taken a whiff? WHAT IS THAT?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't take a genius to figure out where the smell comes from. It's the sweet smell of Chinese plastic, and it's the lifeblood of the store. That bright orange mix of chemicals flows through the isles like the blood in a man's veins, and without it, Harbor Freight couldn't exist. That's because they cater to those who want a tool cheap. And you're a liar if you deny being one of those people from time to time.
> 
> When I decided to change my breaks myself, I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of those special spring tools for a couple of bucks. When I decided to install my own carpet in a bedroom, I bought their ten dollar stretcher. I didn't care if it broke after the first use, I may never use it again anyway, and for what I was saving I could afford for it to break a dozen times. Paint brushes are a dollar, not the type you'd clean and reuse, but for that price you can get 15 of them and skip the messy cleanup. Want a set of wrenches and sockets in the trunk of every vehicle? For a quarter of the price of Craftsman you can do it, and they have the same lifetime guarantee. Admittedly, you'll need to use that guarantee if you try and do some ultra-heavy duty work with them. But that's not what that stuff is for. Harbor Freight tools are for the guy who wants something fast, cheap and moderate in quality. It's the McDonald's of the tool industry.
> 
> Of course, we could go on and on about the surprisingly high quality tools to be found there. I own several that I love (band saw, drill press, dust collector, lathe, mortising machine, stationary sander, welder, etc.) But I can tell you this… I would buy a lot more if they could do something about that smell!


Why yes you did, saw that after I commented here. Glad to see I'm not the only one that has noticed the unique sent of HF. Now if women would understand that they need to bottle that sent (or the sent of bacon, doughnuts, beer, etc) they would find out what sent really drives men crazy.


----------



## crashn

StumpyNubs said:


> *What in the world IS THAT SMELL??????????????*
> 
> I walked through the door and it hit me like a punch in the face from that girl I used to pick on in grade school. It was a pungent odor, something reminiscent of verbena with a touch of death and decay. All around me I saw people holding their noses, one or two old ladies sat wheezing on the floor. I made my way over to a boy who was vomiting in a bucket, just to inhale the air around him for relief. From there I noticed a curious thing. The cashiers seemed totally unaffected by the noxious fumes.
> 
> There is a strange breed of people in this world, a race of individuals with senses so dull that they can be hired as Harbor Freight workers. No, I'm not calling them stupid. I'm saying that only a person with no sense of smell can work day after day in that store. I mean, have you ever walked through those doors and taken a whiff? WHAT IS THAT?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't take a genius to figure out where the smell comes from. It's the sweet smell of Chinese plastic, and it's the lifeblood of the store. That bright orange mix of chemicals flows through the isles like the blood in a man's veins, and without it, Harbor Freight couldn't exist. That's because they cater to those who want a tool cheap. And you're a liar if you deny being one of those people from time to time.
> 
> When I decided to change my breaks myself, I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of those special spring tools for a couple of bucks. When I decided to install my own carpet in a bedroom, I bought their ten dollar stretcher. I didn't care if it broke after the first use, I may never use it again anyway, and for what I was saving I could afford for it to break a dozen times. Paint brushes are a dollar, not the type you'd clean and reuse, but for that price you can get 15 of them and skip the messy cleanup. Want a set of wrenches and sockets in the trunk of every vehicle? For a quarter of the price of Craftsman you can do it, and they have the same lifetime guarantee. Admittedly, you'll need to use that guarantee if you try and do some ultra-heavy duty work with them. But that's not what that stuff is for. Harbor Freight tools are for the guy who wants something fast, cheap and moderate in quality. It's the McDonald's of the tool industry.
> 
> Of course, we could go on and on about the surprisingly high quality tools to be found there. I own several that I love (band saw, drill press, dust collector, lathe, mortising machine, stationary sander, welder, etc.) But I can tell you this… I would buy a lot more if they could do something about that smell!


Agreed yanks, perfumes are for women to think they are for men. While a good smelling woman is good, its mostly for them to enjoy.


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *What in the world IS THAT SMELL??????????????*
> 
> I walked through the door and it hit me like a punch in the face from that girl I used to pick on in grade school. It was a pungent odor, something reminiscent of verbena with a touch of death and decay. All around me I saw people holding their noses, one or two old ladies sat wheezing on the floor. I made my way over to a boy who was vomiting in a bucket, just to inhale the air around him for relief. From there I noticed a curious thing. The cashiers seemed totally unaffected by the noxious fumes.
> 
> There is a strange breed of people in this world, a race of individuals with senses so dull that they can be hired as Harbor Freight workers. No, I'm not calling them stupid. I'm saying that only a person with no sense of smell can work day after day in that store. I mean, have you ever walked through those doors and taken a whiff? WHAT IS THAT?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't take a genius to figure out where the smell comes from. It's the sweet smell of Chinese plastic, and it's the lifeblood of the store. That bright orange mix of chemicals flows through the isles like the blood in a man's veins, and without it, Harbor Freight couldn't exist. That's because they cater to those who want a tool cheap. And you're a liar if you deny being one of those people from time to time.
> 
> When I decided to change my breaks myself, I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of those special spring tools for a couple of bucks. When I decided to install my own carpet in a bedroom, I bought their ten dollar stretcher. I didn't care if it broke after the first use, I may never use it again anyway, and for what I was saving I could afford for it to break a dozen times. Paint brushes are a dollar, not the type you'd clean and reuse, but for that price you can get 15 of them and skip the messy cleanup. Want a set of wrenches and sockets in the trunk of every vehicle? For a quarter of the price of Craftsman you can do it, and they have the same lifetime guarantee. Admittedly, you'll need to use that guarantee if you try and do some ultra-heavy duty work with them. But that's not what that stuff is for. Harbor Freight tools are for the guy who wants something fast, cheap and moderate in quality. It's the McDonald's of the tool industry.
> 
> Of course, we could go on and on about the surprisingly high quality tools to be found there. I own several that I love (band saw, drill press, dust collector, lathe, mortising machine, stationary sander, welder, etc.) But I can tell you this… I would buy a lot more if they could do something about that smell!


And I thought it was the ratty old sweatshirt & last weeks under wear I was wearing that smelled bad!!!


----------



## sandhill

StumpyNubs said:


> *What in the world IS THAT SMELL??????????????*
> 
> I walked through the door and it hit me like a punch in the face from that girl I used to pick on in grade school. It was a pungent odor, something reminiscent of verbena with a touch of death and decay. All around me I saw people holding their noses, one or two old ladies sat wheezing on the floor. I made my way over to a boy who was vomiting in a bucket, just to inhale the air around him for relief. From there I noticed a curious thing. The cashiers seemed totally unaffected by the noxious fumes.
> 
> There is a strange breed of people in this world, a race of individuals with senses so dull that they can be hired as Harbor Freight workers. No, I'm not calling them stupid. I'm saying that only a person with no sense of smell can work day after day in that store. I mean, have you ever walked through those doors and taken a whiff? WHAT IS THAT?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't take a genius to figure out where the smell comes from. It's the sweet smell of Chinese plastic, and it's the lifeblood of the store. That bright orange mix of chemicals flows through the isles like the blood in a man's veins, and without it, Harbor Freight couldn't exist. That's because they cater to those who want a tool cheap. And you're a liar if you deny being one of those people from time to time.
> 
> When I decided to change my breaks myself, I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of those special spring tools for a couple of bucks. When I decided to install my own carpet in a bedroom, I bought their ten dollar stretcher. I didn't care if it broke after the first use, I may never use it again anyway, and for what I was saving I could afford for it to break a dozen times. Paint brushes are a dollar, not the type you'd clean and reuse, but for that price you can get 15 of them and skip the messy cleanup. Want a set of wrenches and sockets in the trunk of every vehicle? For a quarter of the price of Craftsman you can do it, and they have the same lifetime guarantee. Admittedly, you'll need to use that guarantee if you try and do some ultra-heavy duty work with them. But that's not what that stuff is for. Harbor Freight tools are for the guy who wants something fast, cheap and moderate in quality. It's the McDonald's of the tool industry.
> 
> Of course, we could go on and on about the surprisingly high quality tools to be found there. I own several that I love (band saw, drill press, dust collector, lathe, mortising machine, stationary sander, welder, etc.) But I can tell you this… I would buy a lot more if they could do something about that smell!


Sorry, but as a matter of principle I do not shop there. When possible I buy "made in the USA" when I can't I make it if I can. The only exception is Japanese and European quality made tools and steel.


----------



## gavinzagreb

StumpyNubs said:


> *What in the world IS THAT SMELL??????????????*
> 
> I walked through the door and it hit me like a punch in the face from that girl I used to pick on in grade school. It was a pungent odor, something reminiscent of verbena with a touch of death and decay. All around me I saw people holding their noses, one or two old ladies sat wheezing on the floor. I made my way over to a boy who was vomiting in a bucket, just to inhale the air around him for relief. From there I noticed a curious thing. The cashiers seemed totally unaffected by the noxious fumes.
> 
> There is a strange breed of people in this world, a race of individuals with senses so dull that they can be hired as Harbor Freight workers. No, I'm not calling them stupid. I'm saying that only a person with no sense of smell can work day after day in that store. I mean, have you ever walked through those doors and taken a whiff? WHAT IS THAT?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't take a genius to figure out where the smell comes from. It's the sweet smell of Chinese plastic, and it's the lifeblood of the store. That bright orange mix of chemicals flows through the isles like the blood in a man's veins, and without it, Harbor Freight couldn't exist. That's because they cater to those who want a tool cheap. And you're a liar if you deny being one of those people from time to time.
> 
> When I decided to change my breaks myself, I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of those special spring tools for a couple of bucks. When I decided to install my own carpet in a bedroom, I bought their ten dollar stretcher. I didn't care if it broke after the first use, I may never use it again anyway, and for what I was saving I could afford for it to break a dozen times. Paint brushes are a dollar, not the type you'd clean and reuse, but for that price you can get 15 of them and skip the messy cleanup. Want a set of wrenches and sockets in the trunk of every vehicle? For a quarter of the price of Craftsman you can do it, and they have the same lifetime guarantee. Admittedly, you'll need to use that guarantee if you try and do some ultra-heavy duty work with them. But that's not what that stuff is for. Harbor Freight tools are for the guy who wants something fast, cheap and moderate in quality. It's the McDonald's of the tool industry.
> 
> Of course, we could go on and on about the surprisingly high quality tools to be found there. I own several that I love (band saw, drill press, dust collector, lathe, mortising machine, stationary sander, welder, etc.) But I can tell you this… I would buy a lot more if they could do something about that smell!


I'd kill to have a harbor freight in Zagreb, in fact, any where within 600km would be fine. To hell with the stench !
We have heaps of these small 'china shops', which have the same smell no doubt, but none of them sell tools !
We do have a massive flea market every sunday and it might even be better than harbour freight.
I'll blog about it tomorrow. Lot's of pics and some video.


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *What in the world IS THAT SMELL??????????????*
> 
> I walked through the door and it hit me like a punch in the face from that girl I used to pick on in grade school. It was a pungent odor, something reminiscent of verbena with a touch of death and decay. All around me I saw people holding their noses, one or two old ladies sat wheezing on the floor. I made my way over to a boy who was vomiting in a bucket, just to inhale the air around him for relief. From there I noticed a curious thing. The cashiers seemed totally unaffected by the noxious fumes.
> 
> There is a strange breed of people in this world, a race of individuals with senses so dull that they can be hired as Harbor Freight workers. No, I'm not calling them stupid. I'm saying that only a person with no sense of smell can work day after day in that store. I mean, have you ever walked through those doors and taken a whiff? WHAT IS THAT?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't take a genius to figure out where the smell comes from. It's the sweet smell of Chinese plastic, and it's the lifeblood of the store. That bright orange mix of chemicals flows through the isles like the blood in a man's veins, and without it, Harbor Freight couldn't exist. That's because they cater to those who want a tool cheap. And you're a liar if you deny being one of those people from time to time.
> 
> When I decided to change my breaks myself, I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of those special spring tools for a couple of bucks. When I decided to install my own carpet in a bedroom, I bought their ten dollar stretcher. I didn't care if it broke after the first use, I may never use it again anyway, and for what I was saving I could afford for it to break a dozen times. Paint brushes are a dollar, not the type you'd clean and reuse, but for that price you can get 15 of them and skip the messy cleanup. Want a set of wrenches and sockets in the trunk of every vehicle? For a quarter of the price of Craftsman you can do it, and they have the same lifetime guarantee. Admittedly, you'll need to use that guarantee if you try and do some ultra-heavy duty work with them. But that's not what that stuff is for. Harbor Freight tools are for the guy who wants something fast, cheap and moderate in quality. It's the McDonald's of the tool industry.
> 
> Of course, we could go on and on about the surprisingly high quality tools to be found there. I own several that I love (band saw, drill press, dust collector, lathe, mortising machine, stationary sander, welder, etc.) But I can tell you this… I would buy a lot more if they could do something about that smell!


Just went to HF yesterday to get a diamond grinding wheel to make pool tile repairs and THIS TIME I paid attention to the smell.

You're right!* It DOES smell in there!*
After a few minutes I didn't even notice it anymore.

Interestingly, the guy in front of me had several coupons and got a load of freebie stuff for just a couple dollars more than I paid for my cutting wheel. I gotta start looking for those coupons…


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *What in the world IS THAT SMELL??????????????*
> 
> I walked through the door and it hit me like a punch in the face from that girl I used to pick on in grade school. It was a pungent odor, something reminiscent of verbena with a touch of death and decay. All around me I saw people holding their noses, one or two old ladies sat wheezing on the floor. I made my way over to a boy who was vomiting in a bucket, just to inhale the air around him for relief. From there I noticed a curious thing. The cashiers seemed totally unaffected by the noxious fumes.
> 
> There is a strange breed of people in this world, a race of individuals with senses so dull that they can be hired as Harbor Freight workers. No, I'm not calling them stupid. I'm saying that only a person with no sense of smell can work day after day in that store. I mean, have you ever walked through those doors and taken a whiff? WHAT IS THAT?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't take a genius to figure out where the smell comes from. It's the sweet smell of Chinese plastic, and it's the lifeblood of the store. That bright orange mix of chemicals flows through the isles like the blood in a man's veins, and without it, Harbor Freight couldn't exist. That's because they cater to those who want a tool cheap. And you're a liar if you deny being one of those people from time to time.
> 
> When I decided to change my breaks myself, I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of those special spring tools for a couple of bucks. When I decided to install my own carpet in a bedroom, I bought their ten dollar stretcher. I didn't care if it broke after the first use, I may never use it again anyway, and for what I was saving I could afford for it to break a dozen times. Paint brushes are a dollar, not the type you'd clean and reuse, but for that price you can get 15 of them and skip the messy cleanup. Want a set of wrenches and sockets in the trunk of every vehicle? For a quarter of the price of Craftsman you can do it, and they have the same lifetime guarantee. Admittedly, you'll need to use that guarantee if you try and do some ultra-heavy duty work with them. But that's not what that stuff is for. Harbor Freight tools are for the guy who wants something fast, cheap and moderate in quality. It's the McDonald's of the tool industry.
> 
> Of course, we could go on and on about the surprisingly high quality tools to be found there. I own several that I love (band saw, drill press, dust collector, lathe, mortising machine, stationary sander, welder, etc.) But I can tell you this… I would buy a lot more if they could do something about that smell!


DS251,
You can sign up online for their snail mail & email list. They also have a paid "club membership" with discounts & such. Now that they have stores on Long Island, I'll likely make it to HF 2-3 times a year, so I need to look into the "Paid Mambership" thingy!!!


----------



## dlmckirdy

StumpyNubs said:


> *What in the world IS THAT SMELL??????????????*
> 
> I walked through the door and it hit me like a punch in the face from that girl I used to pick on in grade school. It was a pungent odor, something reminiscent of verbena with a touch of death and decay. All around me I saw people holding their noses, one or two old ladies sat wheezing on the floor. I made my way over to a boy who was vomiting in a bucket, just to inhale the air around him for relief. From there I noticed a curious thing. The cashiers seemed totally unaffected by the noxious fumes.
> 
> There is a strange breed of people in this world, a race of individuals with senses so dull that they can be hired as Harbor Freight workers. No, I'm not calling them stupid. I'm saying that only a person with no sense of smell can work day after day in that store. I mean, have you ever walked through those doors and taken a whiff? WHAT IS THAT?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't take a genius to figure out where the smell comes from. It's the sweet smell of Chinese plastic, and it's the lifeblood of the store. That bright orange mix of chemicals flows through the isles like the blood in a man's veins, and without it, Harbor Freight couldn't exist. That's because they cater to those who want a tool cheap. And you're a liar if you deny being one of those people from time to time.
> 
> When I decided to change my breaks myself, I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of those special spring tools for a couple of bucks. When I decided to install my own carpet in a bedroom, I bought their ten dollar stretcher. I didn't care if it broke after the first use, I may never use it again anyway, and for what I was saving I could afford for it to break a dozen times. Paint brushes are a dollar, not the type you'd clean and reuse, but for that price you can get 15 of them and skip the messy cleanup. Want a set of wrenches and sockets in the trunk of every vehicle? For a quarter of the price of Craftsman you can do it, and they have the same lifetime guarantee. Admittedly, you'll need to use that guarantee if you try and do some ultra-heavy duty work with them. But that's not what that stuff is for. Harbor Freight tools are for the guy who wants something fast, cheap and moderate in quality. It's the McDonald's of the tool industry.
> 
> Of course, we could go on and on about the surprisingly high quality tools to be found there. I own several that I love (band saw, drill press, dust collector, lathe, mortising machine, stationary sander, welder, etc.) But I can tell you this… I would buy a lot more if they could do something about that smell!


DS251, Stumpy,

I used to build/rebuild Sewer Treatment Plants. They also really stink, but you seldom notice it after a short time. When people asked me how I could stand the smell, I told them "it smells like money to me!" Maybe that's how the employees in harbor freight handle the smell. It's really bad the day before their parking lot sales, when everything is stored inside.


----------



## JGM0658

StumpyNubs said:


> *What in the world IS THAT SMELL??????????????*
> 
> I walked through the door and it hit me like a punch in the face from that girl I used to pick on in grade school. It was a pungent odor, something reminiscent of verbena with a touch of death and decay. All around me I saw people holding their noses, one or two old ladies sat wheezing on the floor. I made my way over to a boy who was vomiting in a bucket, just to inhale the air around him for relief. From there I noticed a curious thing. The cashiers seemed totally unaffected by the noxious fumes.
> 
> There is a strange breed of people in this world, a race of individuals with senses so dull that they can be hired as Harbor Freight workers. No, I'm not calling them stupid. I'm saying that only a person with no sense of smell can work day after day in that store. I mean, have you ever walked through those doors and taken a whiff? WHAT IS THAT?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't take a genius to figure out where the smell comes from. It's the sweet smell of Chinese plastic, and it's the lifeblood of the store. That bright orange mix of chemicals flows through the isles like the blood in a man's veins, and without it, Harbor Freight couldn't exist. That's because they cater to those who want a tool cheap. And you're a liar if you deny being one of those people from time to time.
> 
> When I decided to change my breaks myself, I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of those special spring tools for a couple of bucks. When I decided to install my own carpet in a bedroom, I bought their ten dollar stretcher. I didn't care if it broke after the first use, I may never use it again anyway, and for what I was saving I could afford for it to break a dozen times. Paint brushes are a dollar, not the type you'd clean and reuse, but for that price you can get 15 of them and skip the messy cleanup. Want a set of wrenches and sockets in the trunk of every vehicle? For a quarter of the price of Craftsman you can do it, and they have the same lifetime guarantee. Admittedly, you'll need to use that guarantee if you try and do some ultra-heavy duty work with them. But that's not what that stuff is for. Harbor Freight tools are for the guy who wants something fast, cheap and moderate in quality. It's the McDonald's of the tool industry.
> 
> Of course, we could go on and on about the surprisingly high quality tools to be found there. I own several that I love (band saw, drill press, dust collector, lathe, mortising machine, stationary sander, welder, etc.) But I can tell you this… I would buy a lot more if they could do something about that smell!


ok, now you have pissed me off and I am removing you from my buddy list….whine, whine , whine….gavinzagreb posted he would kill to have a horrible fright near by, I am right behind him to make sure it is dead or to kill it twice. Here in Mexico the only thing we have is Home Depot…mexican style, they sell mostly the mexican made tools branded as Surtek or Truper, well, these things are not even a one time use, they come unusable right out of the box. They must be getting chinese rejects…..LOL…


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *What in the world IS THAT SMELL??????????????*
> 
> I walked through the door and it hit me like a punch in the face from that girl I used to pick on in grade school. It was a pungent odor, something reminiscent of verbena with a touch of death and decay. All around me I saw people holding their noses, one or two old ladies sat wheezing on the floor. I made my way over to a boy who was vomiting in a bucket, just to inhale the air around him for relief. From there I noticed a curious thing. The cashiers seemed totally unaffected by the noxious fumes.
> 
> There is a strange breed of people in this world, a race of individuals with senses so dull that they can be hired as Harbor Freight workers. No, I'm not calling them stupid. I'm saying that only a person with no sense of smell can work day after day in that store. I mean, have you ever walked through those doors and taken a whiff? WHAT IS THAT?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't take a genius to figure out where the smell comes from. It's the sweet smell of Chinese plastic, and it's the lifeblood of the store. That bright orange mix of chemicals flows through the isles like the blood in a man's veins, and without it, Harbor Freight couldn't exist. That's because they cater to those who want a tool cheap. And you're a liar if you deny being one of those people from time to time.
> 
> When I decided to change my breaks myself, I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of those special spring tools for a couple of bucks. When I decided to install my own carpet in a bedroom, I bought their ten dollar stretcher. I didn't care if it broke after the first use, I may never use it again anyway, and for what I was saving I could afford for it to break a dozen times. Paint brushes are a dollar, not the type you'd clean and reuse, but for that price you can get 15 of them and skip the messy cleanup. Want a set of wrenches and sockets in the trunk of every vehicle? For a quarter of the price of Craftsman you can do it, and they have the same lifetime guarantee. Admittedly, you'll need to use that guarantee if you try and do some ultra-heavy duty work with them. But that's not what that stuff is for. Harbor Freight tools are for the guy who wants something fast, cheap and moderate in quality. It's the McDonald's of the tool industry.
> 
> Of course, we could go on and on about the surprisingly high quality tools to be found there. I own several that I love (band saw, drill press, dust collector, lathe, mortising machine, stationary sander, welder, etc.) But I can tell you this… I would buy a lot more if they could do something about that smell!


I just got back from HD across town (20 miles away) because the one a mile up the road didn't have the inventory I needed. (Figures)

I couldn't help but notice the line of Mexican day laborers lining the entrance. (If you want to get lots of attention, pull into the driveway of HD at noon in a big 4X4 truck.)

After reading JGM's post about HD in Mexico and seeing the line out front, it made me wonder…. Who's lining up for day labor outside the HD in Mexico? Day laborers from other countries perhaps? Hmmmm….


----------



## JGM0658

StumpyNubs said:


> *What in the world IS THAT SMELL??????????????*
> 
> I walked through the door and it hit me like a punch in the face from that girl I used to pick on in grade school. It was a pungent odor, something reminiscent of verbena with a touch of death and decay. All around me I saw people holding their noses, one or two old ladies sat wheezing on the floor. I made my way over to a boy who was vomiting in a bucket, just to inhale the air around him for relief. From there I noticed a curious thing. The cashiers seemed totally unaffected by the noxious fumes.
> 
> There is a strange breed of people in this world, a race of individuals with senses so dull that they can be hired as Harbor Freight workers. No, I'm not calling them stupid. I'm saying that only a person with no sense of smell can work day after day in that store. I mean, have you ever walked through those doors and taken a whiff? WHAT IS THAT?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't take a genius to figure out where the smell comes from. It's the sweet smell of Chinese plastic, and it's the lifeblood of the store. That bright orange mix of chemicals flows through the isles like the blood in a man's veins, and without it, Harbor Freight couldn't exist. That's because they cater to those who want a tool cheap. And you're a liar if you deny being one of those people from time to time.
> 
> When I decided to change my breaks myself, I went to Harbor Freight and bought one of those special spring tools for a couple of bucks. When I decided to install my own carpet in a bedroom, I bought their ten dollar stretcher. I didn't care if it broke after the first use, I may never use it again anyway, and for what I was saving I could afford for it to break a dozen times. Paint brushes are a dollar, not the type you'd clean and reuse, but for that price you can get 15 of them and skip the messy cleanup. Want a set of wrenches and sockets in the trunk of every vehicle? For a quarter of the price of Craftsman you can do it, and they have the same lifetime guarantee. Admittedly, you'll need to use that guarantee if you try and do some ultra-heavy duty work with them. But that's not what that stuff is for. Harbor Freight tools are for the guy who wants something fast, cheap and moderate in quality. It's the McDonald's of the tool industry.
> 
> Of course, we could go on and on about the surprisingly high quality tools to be found there. I own several that I love (band saw, drill press, dust collector, lathe, mortising machine, stationary sander, welder, etc.) But I can tell you this… I would buy a lot more if they could do something about that smell!


Not all are mexicans, a lot are from central and south america. They panhandle here on the way to the promised land…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Is it ok to laugh at wood? It is unless you live on a creek...*

Have you ever wandered into the wrong place at the wrong time? Like that time you walked in on your best friend practicing kissing moves on his reflection in the mirror. All you could do was stand there with your mouth open like a bass wishing you were somewhere else. But you couldn't just walk out… it was too late! You can never unsee those things, and they tend to stick with you.

Several months ago I wandered into a popular woodworking forum on the internet which shall remain nameless, other than to say it has something to do with a sawmill on some sort of creek. I had been there before, so I had no reason to expect anything out of the ordinary. I was one of those long time "readers" who never really posted over there. But I thought I might post a link to an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Bad idea.

To make a long story short, there are a couple of moderators over there who don't find humor to be… well, humorous. They spend their shop time with somber faces, making manly grunts as they congratulate themselves on being masters of the woodworking universe. Even if their skills stop at cutting boards and band saw boxes, they consider themselves to be the finest of artisans. And everyone knows, art is NOT allowed to be fun. Just ask Van Gogh (you'll have to speak up because he was such a somber artist that cut his own ear off).

The point that I am making is this: Woodworking is supposed to by fun, at least that's the way I see it. Granted, i am no true artisan like Charles Niel, Tommy MacDonald, Roy Underhill, or a bunch of guys here on Lumberjocks. But I have found them to be as eager to crack a joke or laugh at themselves as anyone. I've seen Tommy MacDonald stop working to do an impersonation of Elvis and even spend time "singing" with a howling dog. Roy Underhill does all sorts of goofy stuff, some of which is on purpose! (kidding, Roy… just kidding…) They do good work, they do it safely, and they have fun while they do. And that is a big part of why we like to watch them so much!

Granted, the workshop isn't a blast all the time. I have plenty of bad days, and I've had to bite my tongue and avoid blunt objects more than once. But a little music, maybe a little dance while you spread some glue, even a few old woodworking puns all have a place in the shop. If we take ourselves too seriously we'll miss out on the whole reason we work with wood; because we love doing it.

Blue Collar Woodworking is about making your workshop better, and your shop time more fun. A few "hoity-toity-I'm-so-professional-I-wouldn't-dream-of-cracking-a-smile-froo-froo-better-than-you" woodworkers may not like that. But lots of others do, and that's why I enjoy making the show so much. As long as there are regular woodworkers like me willing to watch, I am going to continue to film… and build… and design… and, of course, crack a few dumb jokes!

(Stumpy Nubs is the host of the weekly internet show "Blue Collar Woodworking". Visit Stumpynubs.com for free episodes and help support the show by checking out the project plans! )


----------



## MichaelAgate

StumpyNubs said:


> *Is it ok to laugh at wood? It is unless you live on a creek...*
> 
> Have you ever wandered into the wrong place at the wrong time? Like that time you walked in on your best friend practicing kissing moves on his reflection in the mirror. All you could do was stand there with your mouth open like a bass wishing you were somewhere else. But you couldn't just walk out… it was too late! You can never unsee those things, and they tend to stick with you.
> 
> Several months ago I wandered into a popular woodworking forum on the internet which shall remain nameless, other than to say it has something to do with a sawmill on some sort of creek. I had been there before, so I had no reason to expect anything out of the ordinary. I was one of those long time "readers" who never really posted over there. But I thought I might post a link to an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Bad idea.
> 
> To make a long story short, there are a couple of moderators over there who don't find humor to be… well, humorous. They spend their shop time with somber faces, making manly grunts as they congratulate themselves on being masters of the woodworking universe. Even if their skills stop at cutting boards and band saw boxes, they consider themselves to be the finest of artisans. And everyone knows, art is NOT allowed to be fun. Just ask Van Gogh (you'll have to speak up because he was such a somber artist that cut his own ear off).
> 
> The point that I am making is this: Woodworking is supposed to by fun, at least that's the way I see it. Granted, i am no true artisan like Charles Niel, Tommy MacDonald, Roy Underhill, or a bunch of guys here on Lumberjocks. But I have found them to be as eager to crack a joke or laugh at themselves as anyone. I've seen Tommy MacDonald stop working to do an impersonation of Elvis and even spend time "singing" with a howling dog. Roy Underhill does all sorts of goofy stuff, some of which is on purpose! (kidding, Roy… just kidding…) They do good work, they do it safely, and they have fun while they do. And that is a big part of why we like to watch them so much!
> 
> Granted, the workshop isn't a blast all the time. I have plenty of bad days, and I've had to bite my tongue and avoid blunt objects more than once. But a little music, maybe a little dance while you spread some glue, even a few old woodworking puns all have a place in the shop. If we take ourselves too seriously we'll miss out on the whole reason we work with wood; because we love doing it.
> 
> Blue Collar Woodworking is about making your workshop better, and your shop time more fun. A few "hoity-toity-I'm-so-professional-I-wouldn't-dream-of-cracking-a-smile-froo-froo-better-than-you" woodworkers may not like that. But lots of others do, and that's why I enjoy making the show so much. As long as there are regular woodworkers like me willing to watch, I am going to continue to film… and build… and design… and, of course, crack a few dumb jokes!
> 
> (Stumpy Nubs is the host of the weekly internet show "Blue Collar Woodworking". Visit Stumpynubs.com for free episodes and help support the show by checking out the project plans! )


Well Stumpy, i'm sure i won't be the the only Stumpy Nub follower to comment, but we love each episode and each blog post you put up. Keep it goin! Humor is what life is all about, where does 100% seriousness get us anyhow?


----------



## GrandpaLen

StumpyNubs said:


> *Is it ok to laugh at wood? It is unless you live on a creek...*
> 
> Have you ever wandered into the wrong place at the wrong time? Like that time you walked in on your best friend practicing kissing moves on his reflection in the mirror. All you could do was stand there with your mouth open like a bass wishing you were somewhere else. But you couldn't just walk out… it was too late! You can never unsee those things, and they tend to stick with you.
> 
> Several months ago I wandered into a popular woodworking forum on the internet which shall remain nameless, other than to say it has something to do with a sawmill on some sort of creek. I had been there before, so I had no reason to expect anything out of the ordinary. I was one of those long time "readers" who never really posted over there. But I thought I might post a link to an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Bad idea.
> 
> To make a long story short, there are a couple of moderators over there who don't find humor to be… well, humorous. They spend their shop time with somber faces, making manly grunts as they congratulate themselves on being masters of the woodworking universe. Even if their skills stop at cutting boards and band saw boxes, they consider themselves to be the finest of artisans. And everyone knows, art is NOT allowed to be fun. Just ask Van Gogh (you'll have to speak up because he was such a somber artist that cut his own ear off).
> 
> The point that I am making is this: Woodworking is supposed to by fun, at least that's the way I see it. Granted, i am no true artisan like Charles Niel, Tommy MacDonald, Roy Underhill, or a bunch of guys here on Lumberjocks. But I have found them to be as eager to crack a joke or laugh at themselves as anyone. I've seen Tommy MacDonald stop working to do an impersonation of Elvis and even spend time "singing" with a howling dog. Roy Underhill does all sorts of goofy stuff, some of which is on purpose! (kidding, Roy… just kidding…) They do good work, they do it safely, and they have fun while they do. And that is a big part of why we like to watch them so much!
> 
> Granted, the workshop isn't a blast all the time. I have plenty of bad days, and I've had to bite my tongue and avoid blunt objects more than once. But a little music, maybe a little dance while you spread some glue, even a few old woodworking puns all have a place in the shop. If we take ourselves too seriously we'll miss out on the whole reason we work with wood; because we love doing it.
> 
> Blue Collar Woodworking is about making your workshop better, and your shop time more fun. A few "hoity-toity-I'm-so-professional-I-wouldn't-dream-of-cracking-a-smile-froo-froo-better-than-you" woodworkers may not like that. But lots of others do, and that's why I enjoy making the show so much. As long as there are regular woodworkers like me willing to watch, I am going to continue to film… and build… and design… and, of course, crack a few dumb jokes!
> 
> (Stumpy Nubs is the host of the weekly internet show "Blue Collar Woodworking". Visit Stumpynubs.com for free episodes and help support the show by checking out the project plans! )


Don't worry about it Stumpy, God has a sense of humor, you're a testimate to that my friend, as am I. ;-)

Keep those "Dirty Harry Sawdust" movies comin', we've been makin' tools out of wood a lot longer than batteries and steel's been around.

Len - A trasplanted Michigander in southern Indiana, and now missin' Peyton Manning. :-/


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Is it ok to laugh at wood? It is unless you live on a creek...*
> 
> Have you ever wandered into the wrong place at the wrong time? Like that time you walked in on your best friend practicing kissing moves on his reflection in the mirror. All you could do was stand there with your mouth open like a bass wishing you were somewhere else. But you couldn't just walk out… it was too late! You can never unsee those things, and they tend to stick with you.
> 
> Several months ago I wandered into a popular woodworking forum on the internet which shall remain nameless, other than to say it has something to do with a sawmill on some sort of creek. I had been there before, so I had no reason to expect anything out of the ordinary. I was one of those long time "readers" who never really posted over there. But I thought I might post a link to an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Bad idea.
> 
> To make a long story short, there are a couple of moderators over there who don't find humor to be… well, humorous. They spend their shop time with somber faces, making manly grunts as they congratulate themselves on being masters of the woodworking universe. Even if their skills stop at cutting boards and band saw boxes, they consider themselves to be the finest of artisans. And everyone knows, art is NOT allowed to be fun. Just ask Van Gogh (you'll have to speak up because he was such a somber artist that cut his own ear off).
> 
> The point that I am making is this: Woodworking is supposed to by fun, at least that's the way I see it. Granted, i am no true artisan like Charles Niel, Tommy MacDonald, Roy Underhill, or a bunch of guys here on Lumberjocks. But I have found them to be as eager to crack a joke or laugh at themselves as anyone. I've seen Tommy MacDonald stop working to do an impersonation of Elvis and even spend time "singing" with a howling dog. Roy Underhill does all sorts of goofy stuff, some of which is on purpose! (kidding, Roy… just kidding…) They do good work, they do it safely, and they have fun while they do. And that is a big part of why we like to watch them so much!
> 
> Granted, the workshop isn't a blast all the time. I have plenty of bad days, and I've had to bite my tongue and avoid blunt objects more than once. But a little music, maybe a little dance while you spread some glue, even a few old woodworking puns all have a place in the shop. If we take ourselves too seriously we'll miss out on the whole reason we work with wood; because we love doing it.
> 
> Blue Collar Woodworking is about making your workshop better, and your shop time more fun. A few "hoity-toity-I'm-so-professional-I-wouldn't-dream-of-cracking-a-smile-froo-froo-better-than-you" woodworkers may not like that. But lots of others do, and that's why I enjoy making the show so much. As long as there are regular woodworkers like me willing to watch, I am going to continue to film… and build… and design… and, of course, crack a few dumb jokes!
> 
> (Stumpy Nubs is the host of the weekly internet show "Blue Collar Woodworking". Visit Stumpynubs.com for free episodes and help support the show by checking out the project plans! )


I'm not worried about it, in fact I made them cancel my membership and remove my posts. That was a few months back, anyway.

This blog is just about humor and fun in the shop. Not everything in life has to be life and death serious, in fact, I take very few things seriously!


----------



## JGM0658

StumpyNubs said:


> *Is it ok to laugh at wood? It is unless you live on a creek...*
> 
> Have you ever wandered into the wrong place at the wrong time? Like that time you walked in on your best friend practicing kissing moves on his reflection in the mirror. All you could do was stand there with your mouth open like a bass wishing you were somewhere else. But you couldn't just walk out… it was too late! You can never unsee those things, and they tend to stick with you.
> 
> Several months ago I wandered into a popular woodworking forum on the internet which shall remain nameless, other than to say it has something to do with a sawmill on some sort of creek. I had been there before, so I had no reason to expect anything out of the ordinary. I was one of those long time "readers" who never really posted over there. But I thought I might post a link to an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Bad idea.
> 
> To make a long story short, there are a couple of moderators over there who don't find humor to be… well, humorous. They spend their shop time with somber faces, making manly grunts as they congratulate themselves on being masters of the woodworking universe. Even if their skills stop at cutting boards and band saw boxes, they consider themselves to be the finest of artisans. And everyone knows, art is NOT allowed to be fun. Just ask Van Gogh (you'll have to speak up because he was such a somber artist that cut his own ear off).
> 
> The point that I am making is this: Woodworking is supposed to by fun, at least that's the way I see it. Granted, i am no true artisan like Charles Niel, Tommy MacDonald, Roy Underhill, or a bunch of guys here on Lumberjocks. But I have found them to be as eager to crack a joke or laugh at themselves as anyone. I've seen Tommy MacDonald stop working to do an impersonation of Elvis and even spend time "singing" with a howling dog. Roy Underhill does all sorts of goofy stuff, some of which is on purpose! (kidding, Roy… just kidding…) They do good work, they do it safely, and they have fun while they do. And that is a big part of why we like to watch them so much!
> 
> Granted, the workshop isn't a blast all the time. I have plenty of bad days, and I've had to bite my tongue and avoid blunt objects more than once. But a little music, maybe a little dance while you spread some glue, even a few old woodworking puns all have a place in the shop. If we take ourselves too seriously we'll miss out on the whole reason we work with wood; because we love doing it.
> 
> Blue Collar Woodworking is about making your workshop better, and your shop time more fun. A few "hoity-toity-I'm-so-professional-I-wouldn't-dream-of-cracking-a-smile-froo-froo-better-than-you" woodworkers may not like that. But lots of others do, and that's why I enjoy making the show so much. As long as there are regular woodworkers like me willing to watch, I am going to continue to film… and build… and design… and, of course, crack a few dumb jokes!
> 
> (Stumpy Nubs is the host of the weekly internet show "Blue Collar Woodworking". Visit Stumpynubs.com for free episodes and help support the show by checking out the project plans! )


Granted, the workshop isn't a blast all the time. I have plenty of bad days

A day in the workshop is like sex, even when it is bad it is still good…. 

Sawmillcreek is famous for that, what a boring place. Don't give it a second thought and keep having fun.


----------



## GCotton78

StumpyNubs said:


> *Is it ok to laugh at wood? It is unless you live on a creek...*
> 
> Have you ever wandered into the wrong place at the wrong time? Like that time you walked in on your best friend practicing kissing moves on his reflection in the mirror. All you could do was stand there with your mouth open like a bass wishing you were somewhere else. But you couldn't just walk out… it was too late! You can never unsee those things, and they tend to stick with you.
> 
> Several months ago I wandered into a popular woodworking forum on the internet which shall remain nameless, other than to say it has something to do with a sawmill on some sort of creek. I had been there before, so I had no reason to expect anything out of the ordinary. I was one of those long time "readers" who never really posted over there. But I thought I might post a link to an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Bad idea.
> 
> To make a long story short, there are a couple of moderators over there who don't find humor to be… well, humorous. They spend their shop time with somber faces, making manly grunts as they congratulate themselves on being masters of the woodworking universe. Even if their skills stop at cutting boards and band saw boxes, they consider themselves to be the finest of artisans. And everyone knows, art is NOT allowed to be fun. Just ask Van Gogh (you'll have to speak up because he was such a somber artist that cut his own ear off).
> 
> The point that I am making is this: Woodworking is supposed to by fun, at least that's the way I see it. Granted, i am no true artisan like Charles Niel, Tommy MacDonald, Roy Underhill, or a bunch of guys here on Lumberjocks. But I have found them to be as eager to crack a joke or laugh at themselves as anyone. I've seen Tommy MacDonald stop working to do an impersonation of Elvis and even spend time "singing" with a howling dog. Roy Underhill does all sorts of goofy stuff, some of which is on purpose! (kidding, Roy… just kidding…) They do good work, they do it safely, and they have fun while they do. And that is a big part of why we like to watch them so much!
> 
> Granted, the workshop isn't a blast all the time. I have plenty of bad days, and I've had to bite my tongue and avoid blunt objects more than once. But a little music, maybe a little dance while you spread some glue, even a few old woodworking puns all have a place in the shop. If we take ourselves too seriously we'll miss out on the whole reason we work with wood; because we love doing it.
> 
> Blue Collar Woodworking is about making your workshop better, and your shop time more fun. A few "hoity-toity-I'm-so-professional-I-wouldn't-dream-of-cracking-a-smile-froo-froo-better-than-you" woodworkers may not like that. But lots of others do, and that's why I enjoy making the show so much. As long as there are regular woodworkers like me willing to watch, I am going to continue to film… and build… and design… and, of course, crack a few dumb jokes!
> 
> (Stumpy Nubs is the host of the weekly internet show "Blue Collar Woodworking". Visit Stumpynubs.com for free episodes and help support the show by checking out the project plans! )


What is this "Humor" you speak of? If we are going to spend our time around tools and materials, we need to keep up a constant image of seriousness, lest we not be taken seriously by them (our tools and materials). I can't speak for other woodworkers, but I can certainly say for myself that every moment spent in the workshop is a grueling, torturous moment that I am disheartened to know that I will never get back. Plus, this "satisfaction" of creating something? Pshaw, who needs it.

You know though, at least in the construction industry, I have noticed a difference a lot of the time between "Framing" carpenters and "Trim" carpenters. I think some of it is due to a higher anxiety level when it comes to producing a finer product. And usually, framers are still drunk from the night before…


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Is it ok to laugh at wood? It is unless you live on a creek...*
> 
> Have you ever wandered into the wrong place at the wrong time? Like that time you walked in on your best friend practicing kissing moves on his reflection in the mirror. All you could do was stand there with your mouth open like a bass wishing you were somewhere else. But you couldn't just walk out… it was too late! You can never unsee those things, and they tend to stick with you.
> 
> Several months ago I wandered into a popular woodworking forum on the internet which shall remain nameless, other than to say it has something to do with a sawmill on some sort of creek. I had been there before, so I had no reason to expect anything out of the ordinary. I was one of those long time "readers" who never really posted over there. But I thought I might post a link to an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Bad idea.
> 
> To make a long story short, there are a couple of moderators over there who don't find humor to be… well, humorous. They spend their shop time with somber faces, making manly grunts as they congratulate themselves on being masters of the woodworking universe. Even if their skills stop at cutting boards and band saw boxes, they consider themselves to be the finest of artisans. And everyone knows, art is NOT allowed to be fun. Just ask Van Gogh (you'll have to speak up because he was such a somber artist that cut his own ear off).
> 
> The point that I am making is this: Woodworking is supposed to by fun, at least that's the way I see it. Granted, i am no true artisan like Charles Niel, Tommy MacDonald, Roy Underhill, or a bunch of guys here on Lumberjocks. But I have found them to be as eager to crack a joke or laugh at themselves as anyone. I've seen Tommy MacDonald stop working to do an impersonation of Elvis and even spend time "singing" with a howling dog. Roy Underhill does all sorts of goofy stuff, some of which is on purpose! (kidding, Roy… just kidding…) They do good work, they do it safely, and they have fun while they do. And that is a big part of why we like to watch them so much!
> 
> Granted, the workshop isn't a blast all the time. I have plenty of bad days, and I've had to bite my tongue and avoid blunt objects more than once. But a little music, maybe a little dance while you spread some glue, even a few old woodworking puns all have a place in the shop. If we take ourselves too seriously we'll miss out on the whole reason we work with wood; because we love doing it.
> 
> Blue Collar Woodworking is about making your workshop better, and your shop time more fun. A few "hoity-toity-I'm-so-professional-I-wouldn't-dream-of-cracking-a-smile-froo-froo-better-than-you" woodworkers may not like that. But lots of others do, and that's why I enjoy making the show so much. As long as there are regular woodworkers like me willing to watch, I am going to continue to film… and build… and design… and, of course, crack a few dumb jokes!
> 
> (Stumpy Nubs is the host of the weekly internet show "Blue Collar Woodworking". Visit Stumpynubs.com for free episodes and help support the show by checking out the project plans! )


*Gabe*- Safety is no excuse for having your panties in a wad all the time. We're not talking about doing a little dance whole you feed stock through the shaper. Every responsible woodworker knows how to achieve a proper balance of focus and fun.

Fun doesn't always mean screwing around and being reckless. It means enjoying your time in the shop and not taking yourself so seriously that you ban all forms of smiling.

Of course, I know your comment was tongue-in-cheek. But before the "safety" folks jump all over me, I thought I'd clarify that point.


----------



## SPalm

StumpyNubs said:


> *Is it ok to laugh at wood? It is unless you live on a creek...*
> 
> Have you ever wandered into the wrong place at the wrong time? Like that time you walked in on your best friend practicing kissing moves on his reflection in the mirror. All you could do was stand there with your mouth open like a bass wishing you were somewhere else. But you couldn't just walk out… it was too late! You can never unsee those things, and they tend to stick with you.
> 
> Several months ago I wandered into a popular woodworking forum on the internet which shall remain nameless, other than to say it has something to do with a sawmill on some sort of creek. I had been there before, so I had no reason to expect anything out of the ordinary. I was one of those long time "readers" who never really posted over there. But I thought I might post a link to an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Bad idea.
> 
> To make a long story short, there are a couple of moderators over there who don't find humor to be… well, humorous. They spend their shop time with somber faces, making manly grunts as they congratulate themselves on being masters of the woodworking universe. Even if their skills stop at cutting boards and band saw boxes, they consider themselves to be the finest of artisans. And everyone knows, art is NOT allowed to be fun. Just ask Van Gogh (you'll have to speak up because he was such a somber artist that cut his own ear off).
> 
> The point that I am making is this: Woodworking is supposed to by fun, at least that's the way I see it. Granted, i am no true artisan like Charles Niel, Tommy MacDonald, Roy Underhill, or a bunch of guys here on Lumberjocks. But I have found them to be as eager to crack a joke or laugh at themselves as anyone. I've seen Tommy MacDonald stop working to do an impersonation of Elvis and even spend time "singing" with a howling dog. Roy Underhill does all sorts of goofy stuff, some of which is on purpose! (kidding, Roy… just kidding…) They do good work, they do it safely, and they have fun while they do. And that is a big part of why we like to watch them so much!
> 
> Granted, the workshop isn't a blast all the time. I have plenty of bad days, and I've had to bite my tongue and avoid blunt objects more than once. But a little music, maybe a little dance while you spread some glue, even a few old woodworking puns all have a place in the shop. If we take ourselves too seriously we'll miss out on the whole reason we work with wood; because we love doing it.
> 
> Blue Collar Woodworking is about making your workshop better, and your shop time more fun. A few "hoity-toity-I'm-so-professional-I-wouldn't-dream-of-cracking-a-smile-froo-froo-better-than-you" woodworkers may not like that. But lots of others do, and that's why I enjoy making the show so much. As long as there are regular woodworkers like me willing to watch, I am going to continue to film… and build… and design… and, of course, crack a few dumb jokes!
> 
> (Stumpy Nubs is the host of the weekly internet show "Blue Collar Woodworking". Visit Stumpynubs.com for free episodes and help support the show by checking out the project plans! )


Hey Stumpels, please keep it comming.

Mean People Suck. That is why they are mean.

Steve


----------



## bondogaposis

StumpyNubs said:


> *Is it ok to laugh at wood? It is unless you live on a creek...*
> 
> Have you ever wandered into the wrong place at the wrong time? Like that time you walked in on your best friend practicing kissing moves on his reflection in the mirror. All you could do was stand there with your mouth open like a bass wishing you were somewhere else. But you couldn't just walk out… it was too late! You can never unsee those things, and they tend to stick with you.
> 
> Several months ago I wandered into a popular woodworking forum on the internet which shall remain nameless, other than to say it has something to do with a sawmill on some sort of creek. I had been there before, so I had no reason to expect anything out of the ordinary. I was one of those long time "readers" who never really posted over there. But I thought I might post a link to an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Bad idea.
> 
> To make a long story short, there are a couple of moderators over there who don't find humor to be… well, humorous. They spend their shop time with somber faces, making manly grunts as they congratulate themselves on being masters of the woodworking universe. Even if their skills stop at cutting boards and band saw boxes, they consider themselves to be the finest of artisans. And everyone knows, art is NOT allowed to be fun. Just ask Van Gogh (you'll have to speak up because he was such a somber artist that cut his own ear off).
> 
> The point that I am making is this: Woodworking is supposed to by fun, at least that's the way I see it. Granted, i am no true artisan like Charles Niel, Tommy MacDonald, Roy Underhill, or a bunch of guys here on Lumberjocks. But I have found them to be as eager to crack a joke or laugh at themselves as anyone. I've seen Tommy MacDonald stop working to do an impersonation of Elvis and even spend time "singing" with a howling dog. Roy Underhill does all sorts of goofy stuff, some of which is on purpose! (kidding, Roy… just kidding…) They do good work, they do it safely, and they have fun while they do. And that is a big part of why we like to watch them so much!
> 
> Granted, the workshop isn't a blast all the time. I have plenty of bad days, and I've had to bite my tongue and avoid blunt objects more than once. But a little music, maybe a little dance while you spread some glue, even a few old woodworking puns all have a place in the shop. If we take ourselves too seriously we'll miss out on the whole reason we work with wood; because we love doing it.
> 
> Blue Collar Woodworking is about making your workshop better, and your shop time more fun. A few "hoity-toity-I'm-so-professional-I-wouldn't-dream-of-cracking-a-smile-froo-froo-better-than-you" woodworkers may not like that. But lots of others do, and that's why I enjoy making the show so much. As long as there are regular woodworkers like me willing to watch, I am going to continue to film… and build… and design… and, of course, crack a few dumb jokes!
> 
> (Stumpy Nubs is the host of the weekly internet show "Blue Collar Woodworking". Visit Stumpynubs.com for free episodes and help support the show by checking out the project plans! )


Actually I think a relaxed and focused attitude is safer than constant tension. Sure you gotta pay attention during rip cuts but spreading glue, not so much. At least I've never heard of anybody gluing themselves to a tablesaw. Knowing when to focus and when to relax are the signs of experience and mastery of the craft. Humor is a big part of that, it spawns creativity. Stumpy I love your show and your off center humor, keep up the good work.


----------



## 559dustdesigns

StumpyNubs said:


> *Is it ok to laugh at wood? It is unless you live on a creek...*
> 
> Have you ever wandered into the wrong place at the wrong time? Like that time you walked in on your best friend practicing kissing moves on his reflection in the mirror. All you could do was stand there with your mouth open like a bass wishing you were somewhere else. But you couldn't just walk out… it was too late! You can never unsee those things, and they tend to stick with you.
> 
> Several months ago I wandered into a popular woodworking forum on the internet which shall remain nameless, other than to say it has something to do with a sawmill on some sort of creek. I had been there before, so I had no reason to expect anything out of the ordinary. I was one of those long time "readers" who never really posted over there. But I thought I might post a link to an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Bad idea.
> 
> To make a long story short, there are a couple of moderators over there who don't find humor to be… well, humorous. They spend their shop time with somber faces, making manly grunts as they congratulate themselves on being masters of the woodworking universe. Even if their skills stop at cutting boards and band saw boxes, they consider themselves to be the finest of artisans. And everyone knows, art is NOT allowed to be fun. Just ask Van Gogh (you'll have to speak up because he was such a somber artist that cut his own ear off).
> 
> The point that I am making is this: Woodworking is supposed to by fun, at least that's the way I see it. Granted, i am no true artisan like Charles Niel, Tommy MacDonald, Roy Underhill, or a bunch of guys here on Lumberjocks. But I have found them to be as eager to crack a joke or laugh at themselves as anyone. I've seen Tommy MacDonald stop working to do an impersonation of Elvis and even spend time "singing" with a howling dog. Roy Underhill does all sorts of goofy stuff, some of which is on purpose! (kidding, Roy… just kidding…) They do good work, they do it safely, and they have fun while they do. And that is a big part of why we like to watch them so much!
> 
> Granted, the workshop isn't a blast all the time. I have plenty of bad days, and I've had to bite my tongue and avoid blunt objects more than once. But a little music, maybe a little dance while you spread some glue, even a few old woodworking puns all have a place in the shop. If we take ourselves too seriously we'll miss out on the whole reason we work with wood; because we love doing it.
> 
> Blue Collar Woodworking is about making your workshop better, and your shop time more fun. A few "hoity-toity-I'm-so-professional-I-wouldn't-dream-of-cracking-a-smile-froo-froo-better-than-you" woodworkers may not like that. But lots of others do, and that's why I enjoy making the show so much. As long as there are regular woodworkers like me willing to watch, I am going to continue to film… and build… and design… and, of course, crack a few dumb jokes!
> 
> (Stumpy Nubs is the host of the weekly internet show "Blue Collar Woodworking". Visit Stumpynubs.com for free episodes and help support the show by checking out the project plans! )


I used to enjoy that other site "creeky sawmill". LOL. The section on woodworking deals and discounts was great. I scored a couple great tools from info I got off that section of the site. About two years back they made it so that the deal section (the best part of their site) was for contribution members only. I figured if I have to contribute money to use this section now and I just wanted to save money to get tools in the first place, I am probably not the only one who quite using it. Therefore I'd be paying to see much less information, I've always gotten more from LumberJocks anyway. Stumpy who needs mean uptight snobs. I appreciate all your blog posts, the humor is what makes it exciting and fun. Keep it coming!


----------



## a1Jim

StumpyNubs said:


> *Is it ok to laugh at wood? It is unless you live on a creek...*
> 
> Have you ever wandered into the wrong place at the wrong time? Like that time you walked in on your best friend practicing kissing moves on his reflection in the mirror. All you could do was stand there with your mouth open like a bass wishing you were somewhere else. But you couldn't just walk out… it was too late! You can never unsee those things, and they tend to stick with you.
> 
> Several months ago I wandered into a popular woodworking forum on the internet which shall remain nameless, other than to say it has something to do with a sawmill on some sort of creek. I had been there before, so I had no reason to expect anything out of the ordinary. I was one of those long time "readers" who never really posted over there. But I thought I might post a link to an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Bad idea.
> 
> To make a long story short, there are a couple of moderators over there who don't find humor to be… well, humorous. They spend their shop time with somber faces, making manly grunts as they congratulate themselves on being masters of the woodworking universe. Even if their skills stop at cutting boards and band saw boxes, they consider themselves to be the finest of artisans. And everyone knows, art is NOT allowed to be fun. Just ask Van Gogh (you'll have to speak up because he was such a somber artist that cut his own ear off).
> 
> The point that I am making is this: Woodworking is supposed to by fun, at least that's the way I see it. Granted, i am no true artisan like Charles Niel, Tommy MacDonald, Roy Underhill, or a bunch of guys here on Lumberjocks. But I have found them to be as eager to crack a joke or laugh at themselves as anyone. I've seen Tommy MacDonald stop working to do an impersonation of Elvis and even spend time "singing" with a howling dog. Roy Underhill does all sorts of goofy stuff, some of which is on purpose! (kidding, Roy… just kidding…) They do good work, they do it safely, and they have fun while they do. And that is a big part of why we like to watch them so much!
> 
> Granted, the workshop isn't a blast all the time. I have plenty of bad days, and I've had to bite my tongue and avoid blunt objects more than once. But a little music, maybe a little dance while you spread some glue, even a few old woodworking puns all have a place in the shop. If we take ourselves too seriously we'll miss out on the whole reason we work with wood; because we love doing it.
> 
> Blue Collar Woodworking is about making your workshop better, and your shop time more fun. A few "hoity-toity-I'm-so-professional-I-wouldn't-dream-of-cracking-a-smile-froo-froo-better-than-you" woodworkers may not like that. But lots of others do, and that's why I enjoy making the show so much. As long as there are regular woodworkers like me willing to watch, I am going to continue to film… and build… and design… and, of course, crack a few dumb jokes!
> 
> (Stumpy Nubs is the host of the weekly internet show "Blue Collar Woodworking". Visit Stumpynubs.com for free episodes and help support the show by checking out the project plans! )


I've heard a lot of complaint's about how restrictive other Forums are. It's better to stay on forums where those kind of restrictions are not part of the atmosphere.


----------



## Aristocraft

StumpyNubs said:


> *Is it ok to laugh at wood? It is unless you live on a creek...*
> 
> Have you ever wandered into the wrong place at the wrong time? Like that time you walked in on your best friend practicing kissing moves on his reflection in the mirror. All you could do was stand there with your mouth open like a bass wishing you were somewhere else. But you couldn't just walk out… it was too late! You can never unsee those things, and they tend to stick with you.
> 
> Several months ago I wandered into a popular woodworking forum on the internet which shall remain nameless, other than to say it has something to do with a sawmill on some sort of creek. I had been there before, so I had no reason to expect anything out of the ordinary. I was one of those long time "readers" who never really posted over there. But I thought I might post a link to an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Bad idea.
> 
> To make a long story short, there are a couple of moderators over there who don't find humor to be… well, humorous. They spend their shop time with somber faces, making manly grunts as they congratulate themselves on being masters of the woodworking universe. Even if their skills stop at cutting boards and band saw boxes, they consider themselves to be the finest of artisans. And everyone knows, art is NOT allowed to be fun. Just ask Van Gogh (you'll have to speak up because he was such a somber artist that cut his own ear off).
> 
> The point that I am making is this: Woodworking is supposed to by fun, at least that's the way I see it. Granted, i am no true artisan like Charles Niel, Tommy MacDonald, Roy Underhill, or a bunch of guys here on Lumberjocks. But I have found them to be as eager to crack a joke or laugh at themselves as anyone. I've seen Tommy MacDonald stop working to do an impersonation of Elvis and even spend time "singing" with a howling dog. Roy Underhill does all sorts of goofy stuff, some of which is on purpose! (kidding, Roy… just kidding…) They do good work, they do it safely, and they have fun while they do. And that is a big part of why we like to watch them so much!
> 
> Granted, the workshop isn't a blast all the time. I have plenty of bad days, and I've had to bite my tongue and avoid blunt objects more than once. But a little music, maybe a little dance while you spread some glue, even a few old woodworking puns all have a place in the shop. If we take ourselves too seriously we'll miss out on the whole reason we work with wood; because we love doing it.
> 
> Blue Collar Woodworking is about making your workshop better, and your shop time more fun. A few "hoity-toity-I'm-so-professional-I-wouldn't-dream-of-cracking-a-smile-froo-froo-better-than-you" woodworkers may not like that. But lots of others do, and that's why I enjoy making the show so much. As long as there are regular woodworkers like me willing to watch, I am going to continue to film… and build… and design… and, of course, crack a few dumb jokes!
> 
> (Stumpy Nubs is the host of the weekly internet show "Blue Collar Woodworking". Visit Stumpynubs.com for free episodes and help support the show by checking out the project plans! )


Before joining LJ, I had an experience with another "woodworking" form, - no kidding all serious and jumped to conclusions! My question, which I had asked, never got answered and instead of answering it, they ridiculed me because I had a web site! Claimed I was trying to sell items, the questioned asked had nothing to do with my web site, it was a stretch to say the least.
I love LJ, and Stumpy's highly educational videos, ah yea, educational…....


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Is it ok to laugh at wood? It is unless you live on a creek...*
> 
> Have you ever wandered into the wrong place at the wrong time? Like that time you walked in on your best friend practicing kissing moves on his reflection in the mirror. All you could do was stand there with your mouth open like a bass wishing you were somewhere else. But you couldn't just walk out… it was too late! You can never unsee those things, and they tend to stick with you.
> 
> Several months ago I wandered into a popular woodworking forum on the internet which shall remain nameless, other than to say it has something to do with a sawmill on some sort of creek. I had been there before, so I had no reason to expect anything out of the ordinary. I was one of those long time "readers" who never really posted over there. But I thought I might post a link to an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Bad idea.
> 
> To make a long story short, there are a couple of moderators over there who don't find humor to be… well, humorous. They spend their shop time with somber faces, making manly grunts as they congratulate themselves on being masters of the woodworking universe. Even if their skills stop at cutting boards and band saw boxes, they consider themselves to be the finest of artisans. And everyone knows, art is NOT allowed to be fun. Just ask Van Gogh (you'll have to speak up because he was such a somber artist that cut his own ear off).
> 
> The point that I am making is this: Woodworking is supposed to by fun, at least that's the way I see it. Granted, i am no true artisan like Charles Niel, Tommy MacDonald, Roy Underhill, or a bunch of guys here on Lumberjocks. But I have found them to be as eager to crack a joke or laugh at themselves as anyone. I've seen Tommy MacDonald stop working to do an impersonation of Elvis and even spend time "singing" with a howling dog. Roy Underhill does all sorts of goofy stuff, some of which is on purpose! (kidding, Roy… just kidding…) They do good work, they do it safely, and they have fun while they do. And that is a big part of why we like to watch them so much!
> 
> Granted, the workshop isn't a blast all the time. I have plenty of bad days, and I've had to bite my tongue and avoid blunt objects more than once. But a little music, maybe a little dance while you spread some glue, even a few old woodworking puns all have a place in the shop. If we take ourselves too seriously we'll miss out on the whole reason we work with wood; because we love doing it.
> 
> Blue Collar Woodworking is about making your workshop better, and your shop time more fun. A few "hoity-toity-I'm-so-professional-I-wouldn't-dream-of-cracking-a-smile-froo-froo-better-than-you" woodworkers may not like that. But lots of others do, and that's why I enjoy making the show so much. As long as there are regular woodworkers like me willing to watch, I am going to continue to film… and build… and design… and, of course, crack a few dumb jokes!
> 
> (Stumpy Nubs is the host of the weekly internet show "Blue Collar Woodworking". Visit Stumpynubs.com for free episodes and help support the show by checking out the project plans! )


*Aristocraft*- Sawmill Creek HIGHLY protects their exclusive right to advertise anything and everything. Anything that even looks a little bit like it may benefit someone other than the management is quickly removed. If you make a comment about a tool, and add a link in your comment to that tool at Woodcraft or somewhere like that, they will accuse you of secretly working for Woodcraft and remove the link. NO JOKE!

I did a 3 minute review on the Worksharp 3000 as part of a 12 minute episode of my show. They accused me of getting paid by Worksharp. A couple of moderators over there are real nut-jobs!


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Is it ok to laugh at wood? It is unless you live on a creek...*
> 
> Have you ever wandered into the wrong place at the wrong time? Like that time you walked in on your best friend practicing kissing moves on his reflection in the mirror. All you could do was stand there with your mouth open like a bass wishing you were somewhere else. But you couldn't just walk out… it was too late! You can never unsee those things, and they tend to stick with you.
> 
> Several months ago I wandered into a popular woodworking forum on the internet which shall remain nameless, other than to say it has something to do with a sawmill on some sort of creek. I had been there before, so I had no reason to expect anything out of the ordinary. I was one of those long time "readers" who never really posted over there. But I thought I might post a link to an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Bad idea.
> 
> To make a long story short, there are a couple of moderators over there who don't find humor to be… well, humorous. They spend their shop time with somber faces, making manly grunts as they congratulate themselves on being masters of the woodworking universe. Even if their skills stop at cutting boards and band saw boxes, they consider themselves to be the finest of artisans. And everyone knows, art is NOT allowed to be fun. Just ask Van Gogh (you'll have to speak up because he was such a somber artist that cut his own ear off).
> 
> The point that I am making is this: Woodworking is supposed to by fun, at least that's the way I see it. Granted, i am no true artisan like Charles Niel, Tommy MacDonald, Roy Underhill, or a bunch of guys here on Lumberjocks. But I have found them to be as eager to crack a joke or laugh at themselves as anyone. I've seen Tommy MacDonald stop working to do an impersonation of Elvis and even spend time "singing" with a howling dog. Roy Underhill does all sorts of goofy stuff, some of which is on purpose! (kidding, Roy… just kidding…) They do good work, they do it safely, and they have fun while they do. And that is a big part of why we like to watch them so much!
> 
> Granted, the workshop isn't a blast all the time. I have plenty of bad days, and I've had to bite my tongue and avoid blunt objects more than once. But a little music, maybe a little dance while you spread some glue, even a few old woodworking puns all have a place in the shop. If we take ourselves too seriously we'll miss out on the whole reason we work with wood; because we love doing it.
> 
> Blue Collar Woodworking is about making your workshop better, and your shop time more fun. A few "hoity-toity-I'm-so-professional-I-wouldn't-dream-of-cracking-a-smile-froo-froo-better-than-you" woodworkers may not like that. But lots of others do, and that's why I enjoy making the show so much. As long as there are regular woodworkers like me willing to watch, I am going to continue to film… and build… and design… and, of course, crack a few dumb jokes!
> 
> (Stumpy Nubs is the host of the weekly internet show "Blue Collar Woodworking". Visit Stumpynubs.com for free episodes and help support the show by checking out the project plans! )


Humor? Woodn't know if it knot-ck me in the the head!

As we say 'round here - "blank them if they can't take a joke"

I think humor is an ABSOLUTE REQUIREMENT for a woodworker! Even our great woodworkers, no matter how expereinced they are, make mistakes, and if you can't laugh at yourself and your mistakes you can not learn from them! Good Lord! I've got to laugh at myself a good dozen times I work on any project!

Another paraprahes quote I heard long long ago…"everthing can be made fun of or joked about, it's just a matter of timing". We can joke and laugh about death, just don't do it at the funeral.

As far as relaxed…relaxed to me does not equate to sillyness, or antics, it means to be at ease in your surroundings. This does not mean you are not aware of them, or do not pay attention to them, but rather at ease in them.

Without humor we are all dead.


----------



## phtaylor36

StumpyNubs said:


> *Is it ok to laugh at wood? It is unless you live on a creek...*
> 
> Have you ever wandered into the wrong place at the wrong time? Like that time you walked in on your best friend practicing kissing moves on his reflection in the mirror. All you could do was stand there with your mouth open like a bass wishing you were somewhere else. But you couldn't just walk out… it was too late! You can never unsee those things, and they tend to stick with you.
> 
> Several months ago I wandered into a popular woodworking forum on the internet which shall remain nameless, other than to say it has something to do with a sawmill on some sort of creek. I had been there before, so I had no reason to expect anything out of the ordinary. I was one of those long time "readers" who never really posted over there. But I thought I might post a link to an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Bad idea.
> 
> To make a long story short, there are a couple of moderators over there who don't find humor to be… well, humorous. They spend their shop time with somber faces, making manly grunts as they congratulate themselves on being masters of the woodworking universe. Even if their skills stop at cutting boards and band saw boxes, they consider themselves to be the finest of artisans. And everyone knows, art is NOT allowed to be fun. Just ask Van Gogh (you'll have to speak up because he was such a somber artist that cut his own ear off).
> 
> The point that I am making is this: Woodworking is supposed to by fun, at least that's the way I see it. Granted, i am no true artisan like Charles Niel, Tommy MacDonald, Roy Underhill, or a bunch of guys here on Lumberjocks. But I have found them to be as eager to crack a joke or laugh at themselves as anyone. I've seen Tommy MacDonald stop working to do an impersonation of Elvis and even spend time "singing" with a howling dog. Roy Underhill does all sorts of goofy stuff, some of which is on purpose! (kidding, Roy… just kidding…) They do good work, they do it safely, and they have fun while they do. And that is a big part of why we like to watch them so much!
> 
> Granted, the workshop isn't a blast all the time. I have plenty of bad days, and I've had to bite my tongue and avoid blunt objects more than once. But a little music, maybe a little dance while you spread some glue, even a few old woodworking puns all have a place in the shop. If we take ourselves too seriously we'll miss out on the whole reason we work with wood; because we love doing it.
> 
> Blue Collar Woodworking is about making your workshop better, and your shop time more fun. A few "hoity-toity-I'm-so-professional-I-wouldn't-dream-of-cracking-a-smile-froo-froo-better-than-you" woodworkers may not like that. But lots of others do, and that's why I enjoy making the show so much. As long as there are regular woodworkers like me willing to watch, I am going to continue to film… and build… and design… and, of course, crack a few dumb jokes!
> 
> (Stumpy Nubs is the host of the weekly internet show "Blue Collar Woodworking". Visit Stumpynubs.com for free episodes and help support the show by checking out the project plans! )


Here, Here! Stumps, the reason I'm on LJ's is because everyone seems to be friendly and happy to give advice, especially to a youngster like myself. I don't know about the rest of you, but I was not born with a chisel and mallet in my hand. Everything I've learned is from free books, friendly people and the stumpy nubs show…even though some advice seems shady….jk.


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Is it ok to laugh at wood? It is unless you live on a creek...*
> 
> Have you ever wandered into the wrong place at the wrong time? Like that time you walked in on your best friend practicing kissing moves on his reflection in the mirror. All you could do was stand there with your mouth open like a bass wishing you were somewhere else. But you couldn't just walk out… it was too late! You can never unsee those things, and they tend to stick with you.
> 
> Several months ago I wandered into a popular woodworking forum on the internet which shall remain nameless, other than to say it has something to do with a sawmill on some sort of creek. I had been there before, so I had no reason to expect anything out of the ordinary. I was one of those long time "readers" who never really posted over there. But I thought I might post a link to an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Bad idea.
> 
> To make a long story short, there are a couple of moderators over there who don't find humor to be… well, humorous. They spend their shop time with somber faces, making manly grunts as they congratulate themselves on being masters of the woodworking universe. Even if their skills stop at cutting boards and band saw boxes, they consider themselves to be the finest of artisans. And everyone knows, art is NOT allowed to be fun. Just ask Van Gogh (you'll have to speak up because he was such a somber artist that cut his own ear off).
> 
> The point that I am making is this: Woodworking is supposed to by fun, at least that's the way I see it. Granted, i am no true artisan like Charles Niel, Tommy MacDonald, Roy Underhill, or a bunch of guys here on Lumberjocks. But I have found them to be as eager to crack a joke or laugh at themselves as anyone. I've seen Tommy MacDonald stop working to do an impersonation of Elvis and even spend time "singing" with a howling dog. Roy Underhill does all sorts of goofy stuff, some of which is on purpose! (kidding, Roy… just kidding…) They do good work, they do it safely, and they have fun while they do. And that is a big part of why we like to watch them so much!
> 
> Granted, the workshop isn't a blast all the time. I have plenty of bad days, and I've had to bite my tongue and avoid blunt objects more than once. But a little music, maybe a little dance while you spread some glue, even a few old woodworking puns all have a place in the shop. If we take ourselves too seriously we'll miss out on the whole reason we work with wood; because we love doing it.
> 
> Blue Collar Woodworking is about making your workshop better, and your shop time more fun. A few "hoity-toity-I'm-so-professional-I-wouldn't-dream-of-cracking-a-smile-froo-froo-better-than-you" woodworkers may not like that. But lots of others do, and that's why I enjoy making the show so much. As long as there are regular woodworkers like me willing to watch, I am going to continue to film… and build… and design… and, of course, crack a few dumb jokes!
> 
> (Stumpy Nubs is the host of the weekly internet show "Blue Collar Woodworking". Visit Stumpynubs.com for free episodes and help support the show by checking out the project plans! )


"Blue Collar Woodworking", humorous?


> ?? I Haven't a clue what you are talking about!!! It's down right hilarious!! You are entertaining enough to keep folks watching & serious enough to be informative. Fun & Educational or as I say "Infotainmant", Isn't that a "Win, Win"


Let the "Stiff as a BORED" WW's stay away from LJs & the "Blue Collar Woodworking Tour"!!!!!

Keep up the good work & "Stumpify" us all!!!!


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *Is it ok to laugh at wood? It is unless you live on a creek...*
> 
> Have you ever wandered into the wrong place at the wrong time? Like that time you walked in on your best friend practicing kissing moves on his reflection in the mirror. All you could do was stand there with your mouth open like a bass wishing you were somewhere else. But you couldn't just walk out… it was too late! You can never unsee those things, and they tend to stick with you.
> 
> Several months ago I wandered into a popular woodworking forum on the internet which shall remain nameless, other than to say it has something to do with a sawmill on some sort of creek. I had been there before, so I had no reason to expect anything out of the ordinary. I was one of those long time "readers" who never really posted over there. But I thought I might post a link to an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Bad idea.
> 
> To make a long story short, there are a couple of moderators over there who don't find humor to be… well, humorous. They spend their shop time with somber faces, making manly grunts as they congratulate themselves on being masters of the woodworking universe. Even if their skills stop at cutting boards and band saw boxes, they consider themselves to be the finest of artisans. And everyone knows, art is NOT allowed to be fun. Just ask Van Gogh (you'll have to speak up because he was such a somber artist that cut his own ear off).
> 
> The point that I am making is this: Woodworking is supposed to by fun, at least that's the way I see it. Granted, i am no true artisan like Charles Niel, Tommy MacDonald, Roy Underhill, or a bunch of guys here on Lumberjocks. But I have found them to be as eager to crack a joke or laugh at themselves as anyone. I've seen Tommy MacDonald stop working to do an impersonation of Elvis and even spend time "singing" with a howling dog. Roy Underhill does all sorts of goofy stuff, some of which is on purpose! (kidding, Roy… just kidding…) They do good work, they do it safely, and they have fun while they do. And that is a big part of why we like to watch them so much!
> 
> Granted, the workshop isn't a blast all the time. I have plenty of bad days, and I've had to bite my tongue and avoid blunt objects more than once. But a little music, maybe a little dance while you spread some glue, even a few old woodworking puns all have a place in the shop. If we take ourselves too seriously we'll miss out on the whole reason we work with wood; because we love doing it.
> 
> Blue Collar Woodworking is about making your workshop better, and your shop time more fun. A few "hoity-toity-I'm-so-professional-I-wouldn't-dream-of-cracking-a-smile-froo-froo-better-than-you" woodworkers may not like that. But lots of others do, and that's why I enjoy making the show so much. As long as there are regular woodworkers like me willing to watch, I am going to continue to film… and build… and design… and, of course, crack a few dumb jokes!
> 
> (Stumpy Nubs is the host of the weekly internet show "Blue Collar Woodworking". Visit Stumpynubs.com for free episodes and help support the show by checking out the project plans! )


* I was not born with a chisel and mallet in my hand*

Aren't all newborns today born with an Ipad and a bluetooth headset?

Last generation was born with an Xbox controller… well, you get the idea


----------



## SisQMark

StumpyNubs said:


> *Is it ok to laugh at wood? It is unless you live on a creek...*
> 
> Have you ever wandered into the wrong place at the wrong time? Like that time you walked in on your best friend practicing kissing moves on his reflection in the mirror. All you could do was stand there with your mouth open like a bass wishing you were somewhere else. But you couldn't just walk out… it was too late! You can never unsee those things, and they tend to stick with you.
> 
> Several months ago I wandered into a popular woodworking forum on the internet which shall remain nameless, other than to say it has something to do with a sawmill on some sort of creek. I had been there before, so I had no reason to expect anything out of the ordinary. I was one of those long time "readers" who never really posted over there. But I thought I might post a link to an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Bad idea.
> 
> To make a long story short, there are a couple of moderators over there who don't find humor to be… well, humorous. They spend their shop time with somber faces, making manly grunts as they congratulate themselves on being masters of the woodworking universe. Even if their skills stop at cutting boards and band saw boxes, they consider themselves to be the finest of artisans. And everyone knows, art is NOT allowed to be fun. Just ask Van Gogh (you'll have to speak up because he was such a somber artist that cut his own ear off).
> 
> The point that I am making is this: Woodworking is supposed to by fun, at least that's the way I see it. Granted, i am no true artisan like Charles Niel, Tommy MacDonald, Roy Underhill, or a bunch of guys here on Lumberjocks. But I have found them to be as eager to crack a joke or laugh at themselves as anyone. I've seen Tommy MacDonald stop working to do an impersonation of Elvis and even spend time "singing" with a howling dog. Roy Underhill does all sorts of goofy stuff, some of which is on purpose! (kidding, Roy… just kidding…) They do good work, they do it safely, and they have fun while they do. And that is a big part of why we like to watch them so much!
> 
> Granted, the workshop isn't a blast all the time. I have plenty of bad days, and I've had to bite my tongue and avoid blunt objects more than once. But a little music, maybe a little dance while you spread some glue, even a few old woodworking puns all have a place in the shop. If we take ourselves too seriously we'll miss out on the whole reason we work with wood; because we love doing it.
> 
> Blue Collar Woodworking is about making your workshop better, and your shop time more fun. A few "hoity-toity-I'm-so-professional-I-wouldn't-dream-of-cracking-a-smile-froo-froo-better-than-you" woodworkers may not like that. But lots of others do, and that's why I enjoy making the show so much. As long as there are regular woodworkers like me willing to watch, I am going to continue to film… and build… and design… and, of course, crack a few dumb jokes!
> 
> (Stumpy Nubs is the host of the weekly internet show "Blue Collar Woodworking". Visit Stumpynubs.com for free episodes and help support the show by checking out the project plans! )


Stumpy,
If you think about it, how can wood working not be funny! We work with wood, make butt joints & rub tung oil all over it. I believe humor is essential to life, we all need to laugh and smile as well as be serious, It's a nice balance. You know some people are so uptight & stiff they kind of just remind me of a corn dog. Keep up the great show, we are watching you for the humor too!
Mark~


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Is it ok to laugh at wood? It is unless you live on a creek...*
> 
> Have you ever wandered into the wrong place at the wrong time? Like that time you walked in on your best friend practicing kissing moves on his reflection in the mirror. All you could do was stand there with your mouth open like a bass wishing you were somewhere else. But you couldn't just walk out… it was too late! You can never unsee those things, and they tend to stick with you.
> 
> Several months ago I wandered into a popular woodworking forum on the internet which shall remain nameless, other than to say it has something to do with a sawmill on some sort of creek. I had been there before, so I had no reason to expect anything out of the ordinary. I was one of those long time "readers" who never really posted over there. But I thought I might post a link to an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Bad idea.
> 
> To make a long story short, there are a couple of moderators over there who don't find humor to be… well, humorous. They spend their shop time with somber faces, making manly grunts as they congratulate themselves on being masters of the woodworking universe. Even if their skills stop at cutting boards and band saw boxes, they consider themselves to be the finest of artisans. And everyone knows, art is NOT allowed to be fun. Just ask Van Gogh (you'll have to speak up because he was such a somber artist that cut his own ear off).
> 
> The point that I am making is this: Woodworking is supposed to by fun, at least that's the way I see it. Granted, i am no true artisan like Charles Niel, Tommy MacDonald, Roy Underhill, or a bunch of guys here on Lumberjocks. But I have found them to be as eager to crack a joke or laugh at themselves as anyone. I've seen Tommy MacDonald stop working to do an impersonation of Elvis and even spend time "singing" with a howling dog. Roy Underhill does all sorts of goofy stuff, some of which is on purpose! (kidding, Roy… just kidding…) They do good work, they do it safely, and they have fun while they do. And that is a big part of why we like to watch them so much!
> 
> Granted, the workshop isn't a blast all the time. I have plenty of bad days, and I've had to bite my tongue and avoid blunt objects more than once. But a little music, maybe a little dance while you spread some glue, even a few old woodworking puns all have a place in the shop. If we take ourselves too seriously we'll miss out on the whole reason we work with wood; because we love doing it.
> 
> Blue Collar Woodworking is about making your workshop better, and your shop time more fun. A few "hoity-toity-I'm-so-professional-I-wouldn't-dream-of-cracking-a-smile-froo-froo-better-than-you" woodworkers may not like that. But lots of others do, and that's why I enjoy making the show so much. As long as there are regular woodworkers like me willing to watch, I am going to continue to film… and build… and design… and, of course, crack a few dumb jokes!
> 
> (Stumpy Nubs is the host of the weekly internet show "Blue Collar Woodworking". Visit Stumpynubs.com for free episodes and help support the show by checking out the project plans! )


SisQMark - you got me thinking….Humerous Woodworking Terms (It's a Woodworking Thing, You Wouldn't Understand)
Butt Joints 
Rubbing Tung Oil 
BLO (pronounced blow)
Rip one, Rip blade
Skip Tooth
Hyde Glue (...hide? glue…why?)
Frog, Rabbet - sounds like a petting zoo
Half-lap
Board-Foot
Sole
Mouth
Bit, Bite

feel free to add you own. I think I might start a blog off this.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Is it ok to laugh at wood? It is unless you live on a creek...*
> 
> Have you ever wandered into the wrong place at the wrong time? Like that time you walked in on your best friend practicing kissing moves on his reflection in the mirror. All you could do was stand there with your mouth open like a bass wishing you were somewhere else. But you couldn't just walk out… it was too late! You can never unsee those things, and they tend to stick with you.
> 
> Several months ago I wandered into a popular woodworking forum on the internet which shall remain nameless, other than to say it has something to do with a sawmill on some sort of creek. I had been there before, so I had no reason to expect anything out of the ordinary. I was one of those long time "readers" who never really posted over there. But I thought I might post a link to an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Bad idea.
> 
> To make a long story short, there are a couple of moderators over there who don't find humor to be… well, humorous. They spend their shop time with somber faces, making manly grunts as they congratulate themselves on being masters of the woodworking universe. Even if their skills stop at cutting boards and band saw boxes, they consider themselves to be the finest of artisans. And everyone knows, art is NOT allowed to be fun. Just ask Van Gogh (you'll have to speak up because he was such a somber artist that cut his own ear off).
> 
> The point that I am making is this: Woodworking is supposed to by fun, at least that's the way I see it. Granted, i am no true artisan like Charles Niel, Tommy MacDonald, Roy Underhill, or a bunch of guys here on Lumberjocks. But I have found them to be as eager to crack a joke or laugh at themselves as anyone. I've seen Tommy MacDonald stop working to do an impersonation of Elvis and even spend time "singing" with a howling dog. Roy Underhill does all sorts of goofy stuff, some of which is on purpose! (kidding, Roy… just kidding…) They do good work, they do it safely, and they have fun while they do. And that is a big part of why we like to watch them so much!
> 
> Granted, the workshop isn't a blast all the time. I have plenty of bad days, and I've had to bite my tongue and avoid blunt objects more than once. But a little music, maybe a little dance while you spread some glue, even a few old woodworking puns all have a place in the shop. If we take ourselves too seriously we'll miss out on the whole reason we work with wood; because we love doing it.
> 
> Blue Collar Woodworking is about making your workshop better, and your shop time more fun. A few "hoity-toity-I'm-so-professional-I-wouldn't-dream-of-cracking-a-smile-froo-froo-better-than-you" woodworkers may not like that. But lots of others do, and that's why I enjoy making the show so much. As long as there are regular woodworkers like me willing to watch, I am going to continue to film… and build… and design… and, of course, crack a few dumb jokes!
> 
> (Stumpy Nubs is the host of the weekly internet show "Blue Collar Woodworking". Visit Stumpynubs.com for free episodes and help support the show by checking out the project plans! )


You BETTER NEVER STOP building, fabricating, videoing (is that a word?), and last but not least, ENTERTAINING, and HAVING FUN. Don't EVER stop bein you. U DA MAN !! Dats my story, n I'm stickin to it !!


----------



## Bluepine38

StumpyNubs said:


> *Is it ok to laugh at wood? It is unless you live on a creek...*
> 
> Have you ever wandered into the wrong place at the wrong time? Like that time you walked in on your best friend practicing kissing moves on his reflection in the mirror. All you could do was stand there with your mouth open like a bass wishing you were somewhere else. But you couldn't just walk out… it was too late! You can never unsee those things, and they tend to stick with you.
> 
> Several months ago I wandered into a popular woodworking forum on the internet which shall remain nameless, other than to say it has something to do with a sawmill on some sort of creek. I had been there before, so I had no reason to expect anything out of the ordinary. I was one of those long time "readers" who never really posted over there. But I thought I might post a link to an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Bad idea.
> 
> To make a long story short, there are a couple of moderators over there who don't find humor to be… well, humorous. They spend their shop time with somber faces, making manly grunts as they congratulate themselves on being masters of the woodworking universe. Even if their skills stop at cutting boards and band saw boxes, they consider themselves to be the finest of artisans. And everyone knows, art is NOT allowed to be fun. Just ask Van Gogh (you'll have to speak up because he was such a somber artist that cut his own ear off).
> 
> The point that I am making is this: Woodworking is supposed to by fun, at least that's the way I see it. Granted, i am no true artisan like Charles Niel, Tommy MacDonald, Roy Underhill, or a bunch of guys here on Lumberjocks. But I have found them to be as eager to crack a joke or laugh at themselves as anyone. I've seen Tommy MacDonald stop working to do an impersonation of Elvis and even spend time "singing" with a howling dog. Roy Underhill does all sorts of goofy stuff, some of which is on purpose! (kidding, Roy… just kidding…) They do good work, they do it safely, and they have fun while they do. And that is a big part of why we like to watch them so much!
> 
> Granted, the workshop isn't a blast all the time. I have plenty of bad days, and I've had to bite my tongue and avoid blunt objects more than once. But a little music, maybe a little dance while you spread some glue, even a few old woodworking puns all have a place in the shop. If we take ourselves too seriously we'll miss out on the whole reason we work with wood; because we love doing it.
> 
> Blue Collar Woodworking is about making your workshop better, and your shop time more fun. A few "hoity-toity-I'm-so-professional-I-wouldn't-dream-of-cracking-a-smile-froo-froo-better-than-you" woodworkers may not like that. But lots of others do, and that's why I enjoy making the show so much. As long as there are regular woodworkers like me willing to watch, I am going to continue to film… and build… and design… and, of course, crack a few dumb jokes!
> 
> (Stumpy Nubs is the host of the weekly internet show "Blue Collar Woodworking". Visit Stumpynubs.com for free episodes and help support the show by checking out the project plans! )


Since Lumberjocks is the only site I have been on, I can not comment on any others, but I really like this site
even though I am fighting my way back through the photo processing maze since a virus required a complete
redo of my computer. A lot of the information and fun available on this site takes time and money to 
produce and I want to thank all of you for being here, although I have not figured out how Stumpy can 
produce all he has from the middle of his snowbank, I would not want to challenge his veracity at this time.
Thank you for sharing your knowledge and humor with us.


----------



## stefang

StumpyNubs said:


> *Is it ok to laugh at wood? It is unless you live on a creek...*
> 
> Have you ever wandered into the wrong place at the wrong time? Like that time you walked in on your best friend practicing kissing moves on his reflection in the mirror. All you could do was stand there with your mouth open like a bass wishing you were somewhere else. But you couldn't just walk out… it was too late! You can never unsee those things, and they tend to stick with you.
> 
> Several months ago I wandered into a popular woodworking forum on the internet which shall remain nameless, other than to say it has something to do with a sawmill on some sort of creek. I had been there before, so I had no reason to expect anything out of the ordinary. I was one of those long time "readers" who never really posted over there. But I thought I might post a link to an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Bad idea.
> 
> To make a long story short, there are a couple of moderators over there who don't find humor to be… well, humorous. They spend their shop time with somber faces, making manly grunts as they congratulate themselves on being masters of the woodworking universe. Even if their skills stop at cutting boards and band saw boxes, they consider themselves to be the finest of artisans. And everyone knows, art is NOT allowed to be fun. Just ask Van Gogh (you'll have to speak up because he was such a somber artist that cut his own ear off).
> 
> The point that I am making is this: Woodworking is supposed to by fun, at least that's the way I see it. Granted, i am no true artisan like Charles Niel, Tommy MacDonald, Roy Underhill, or a bunch of guys here on Lumberjocks. But I have found them to be as eager to crack a joke or laugh at themselves as anyone. I've seen Tommy MacDonald stop working to do an impersonation of Elvis and even spend time "singing" with a howling dog. Roy Underhill does all sorts of goofy stuff, some of which is on purpose! (kidding, Roy… just kidding…) They do good work, they do it safely, and they have fun while they do. And that is a big part of why we like to watch them so much!
> 
> Granted, the workshop isn't a blast all the time. I have plenty of bad days, and I've had to bite my tongue and avoid blunt objects more than once. But a little music, maybe a little dance while you spread some glue, even a few old woodworking puns all have a place in the shop. If we take ourselves too seriously we'll miss out on the whole reason we work with wood; because we love doing it.
> 
> Blue Collar Woodworking is about making your workshop better, and your shop time more fun. A few "hoity-toity-I'm-so-professional-I-wouldn't-dream-of-cracking-a-smile-froo-froo-better-than-you" woodworkers may not like that. But lots of others do, and that's why I enjoy making the show so much. As long as there are regular woodworkers like me willing to watch, I am going to continue to film… and build… and design… and, of course, crack a few dumb jokes!
> 
> (Stumpy Nubs is the host of the weekly internet show "Blue Collar Woodworking". Visit Stumpynubs.com for free episodes and help support the show by checking out the project plans! )


I tried dancing in my shop, but the outboard tool rest on my lathe almost gutted me and I came close to breaking a vertebrae when I backed into my bandsaw reeling from the first jab. I couldn't find any humor in that, so now I just tend to business in my shop and try to overcome the post traumatic stress. If I want humor I will just watch your videos and let you take all the risks!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Tommy MacDonald and the Incredible Hulk.*

We all screw stuff up from time to time. Some of us do it more often than others. In Blue Collar Woodworking Episode #12 I show how I cut half the pins off when I was dovetailing the sides of the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet". How on earth did I let that happen? This is 100 year old white oak!

I've messed up my share of dovetails… and box joints… and dados, and, well, you name it! Sometimes I feel like chucking a tool across the shop and getting a job at McDonalds. That gets me thinking about a cheeseburger, which calms me down, and then I think of another MacDonald… Tommy MacDonald.

Back before he was a PBS sensation, way back when he was still calling himself "T-Chisel" (a nickname that still makes me cringe) he did a series of podcasts. If you've never watched "Tommy Mac, the early years", you should get a bowl of popcorn, take a week off from work, and have yourself a podcast marathon, because you will learn a lot from those videos. Anyway, I watched something like 30 hours of the guy building a Bombay Secretary. It was a massive project, challenging all of his carefully honed skills. And he screwed it up, BIG TIME! You'll have to watch to see what I mean, but he was not happy about it. Countless hours of work and a lot of mahogany was wasted.

Of course, his screw-up looked better than some of my finest work. And he was able to redo the offending part of the project the proper way. But it was a screw-up on a massive scale, and it made me feel good to watch it. No, not because I like to see someone fail, but because I like to be reminded that the finest woodworkers still make big mistakes. Guys who are a lot more skilled than I am still have moments when they feel like going all Incredible Hulk with their shirts and smashing the table saw.

Tommy MacDonald kept his cool. He smashed half the project, but in the end was able to rebuild it and it looked great. So the next time you cut a board too short, or butcher a set of dovetails, or feel like you can't even get a butt joint right, remember that somewhere out there, probably at that very moment, countless other woodworkers are having the same problems. And if they can work through it without karate chopping the band saw in two, so can you!

Stumpy Nubs is the host of "Blue Collar Woodworking" - the best woodworking show since wood was invented. New Episodes on Wednesdays at Stumpynubs.com.


----------



## BensBeerStShop

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tommy MacDonald and the Incredible Hulk.*
> 
> We all screw stuff up from time to time. Some of us do it more often than others. In Blue Collar Woodworking Episode #12 I show how I cut half the pins off when I was dovetailing the sides of the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet". How on earth did I let that happen? This is 100 year old white oak!
> 
> I've messed up my share of dovetails… and box joints… and dados, and, well, you name it! Sometimes I feel like chucking a tool across the shop and getting a job at McDonalds. That gets me thinking about a cheeseburger, which calms me down, and then I think of another MacDonald… Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> Back before he was a PBS sensation, way back when he was still calling himself "T-Chisel" (a nickname that still makes me cringe) he did a series of podcasts. If you've never watched "Tommy Mac, the early years", you should get a bowl of popcorn, take a week off from work, and have yourself a podcast marathon, because you will learn a lot from those videos. Anyway, I watched something like 30 hours of the guy building a Bombay Secretary. It was a massive project, challenging all of his carefully honed skills. And he screwed it up, BIG TIME! You'll have to watch to see what I mean, but he was not happy about it. Countless hours of work and a lot of mahogany was wasted.
> 
> Of course, his screw-up looked better than some of my finest work. And he was able to redo the offending part of the project the proper way. But it was a screw-up on a massive scale, and it made me feel good to watch it. No, not because I like to see someone fail, but because I like to be reminded that the finest woodworkers still make big mistakes. Guys who are a lot more skilled than I am still have moments when they feel like going all Incredible Hulk with their shirts and smashing the table saw.
> 
> Tommy MacDonald kept his cool. He smashed half the project, but in the end was able to rebuild it and it looked great. So the next time you cut a board too short, or butcher a set of dovetails, or feel like you can't even get a butt joint right, remember that somewhere out there, probably at that very moment, countless other woodworkers are having the same problems. And if they can work through it without karate chopping the band saw in two, so can you!
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of "Blue Collar Woodworking" - the best woodworking show since wood was invented. New Episodes on Wednesdays at Stumpynubs.com.


Like today for instance. I got a call to go pick some things upside I rushed to finish up the bevelled cuts I had set up. I didn't double check my set up like I should have and now I have a pile of SCRAP 100+ year old white oak. Now I have to wait until I can find more before I can finish re-building a really awesome Gothic newel post. *&%$ me!! I did keep my cool,boss man however, is not.


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tommy MacDonald and the Incredible Hulk.*
> 
> We all screw stuff up from time to time. Some of us do it more often than others. In Blue Collar Woodworking Episode #12 I show how I cut half the pins off when I was dovetailing the sides of the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet". How on earth did I let that happen? This is 100 year old white oak!
> 
> I've messed up my share of dovetails… and box joints… and dados, and, well, you name it! Sometimes I feel like chucking a tool across the shop and getting a job at McDonalds. That gets me thinking about a cheeseburger, which calms me down, and then I think of another MacDonald… Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> Back before he was a PBS sensation, way back when he was still calling himself "T-Chisel" (a nickname that still makes me cringe) he did a series of podcasts. If you've never watched "Tommy Mac, the early years", you should get a bowl of popcorn, take a week off from work, and have yourself a podcast marathon, because you will learn a lot from those videos. Anyway, I watched something like 30 hours of the guy building a Bombay Secretary. It was a massive project, challenging all of his carefully honed skills. And he screwed it up, BIG TIME! You'll have to watch to see what I mean, but he was not happy about it. Countless hours of work and a lot of mahogany was wasted.
> 
> Of course, his screw-up looked better than some of my finest work. And he was able to redo the offending part of the project the proper way. But it was a screw-up on a massive scale, and it made me feel good to watch it. No, not because I like to see someone fail, but because I like to be reminded that the finest woodworkers still make big mistakes. Guys who are a lot more skilled than I am still have moments when they feel like going all Incredible Hulk with their shirts and smashing the table saw.
> 
> Tommy MacDonald kept his cool. He smashed half the project, but in the end was able to rebuild it and it looked great. So the next time you cut a board too short, or butcher a set of dovetails, or feel like you can't even get a butt joint right, remember that somewhere out there, probably at that very moment, countless other woodworkers are having the same problems. And if they can work through it without karate chopping the band saw in two, so can you!
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of "Blue Collar Woodworking" - the best woodworking show since wood was invented. New Episodes on Wednesdays at Stumpynubs.com.


I think I've mentioned before the time I COULD NOT cut miters for a wrap-around kick-plate for a cabinet without cutting the board too bloody short! I'd cut one 45 miter, place the board up to where it would go, mark the board, and rather than make the second miter to cut into the mark I cut it with the mark as the outside length. I swear I did this like 4 or 5 times! The same mistake over and over and over again! Prior to this, and in the end during this incident and since, not only do I mark the length I also mark the direction of the angle.


----------



## BensBeerStShop

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tommy MacDonald and the Incredible Hulk.*
> 
> We all screw stuff up from time to time. Some of us do it more often than others. In Blue Collar Woodworking Episode #12 I show how I cut half the pins off when I was dovetailing the sides of the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet". How on earth did I let that happen? This is 100 year old white oak!
> 
> I've messed up my share of dovetails… and box joints… and dados, and, well, you name it! Sometimes I feel like chucking a tool across the shop and getting a job at McDonalds. That gets me thinking about a cheeseburger, which calms me down, and then I think of another MacDonald… Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> Back before he was a PBS sensation, way back when he was still calling himself "T-Chisel" (a nickname that still makes me cringe) he did a series of podcasts. If you've never watched "Tommy Mac, the early years", you should get a bowl of popcorn, take a week off from work, and have yourself a podcast marathon, because you will learn a lot from those videos. Anyway, I watched something like 30 hours of the guy building a Bombay Secretary. It was a massive project, challenging all of his carefully honed skills. And he screwed it up, BIG TIME! You'll have to watch to see what I mean, but he was not happy about it. Countless hours of work and a lot of mahogany was wasted.
> 
> Of course, his screw-up looked better than some of my finest work. And he was able to redo the offending part of the project the proper way. But it was a screw-up on a massive scale, and it made me feel good to watch it. No, not because I like to see someone fail, but because I like to be reminded that the finest woodworkers still make big mistakes. Guys who are a lot more skilled than I am still have moments when they feel like going all Incredible Hulk with their shirts and smashing the table saw.
> 
> Tommy MacDonald kept his cool. He smashed half the project, but in the end was able to rebuild it and it looked great. So the next time you cut a board too short, or butcher a set of dovetails, or feel like you can't even get a butt joint right, remember that somewhere out there, probably at that very moment, countless other woodworkers are having the same problems. And if they can work through it without karate chopping the band saw in two, so can you!
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of "Blue Collar Woodworking" - the best woodworking show since wood was invented. New Episodes on Wednesdays at Stumpynubs.com.


Been there too. Actually ended up cutting the ends square and coping them seems easier to me and looks just as good IMO. Miters get me every time


----------



## Jimi_C

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tommy MacDonald and the Incredible Hulk.*
> 
> We all screw stuff up from time to time. Some of us do it more often than others. In Blue Collar Woodworking Episode #12 I show how I cut half the pins off when I was dovetailing the sides of the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet". How on earth did I let that happen? This is 100 year old white oak!
> 
> I've messed up my share of dovetails… and box joints… and dados, and, well, you name it! Sometimes I feel like chucking a tool across the shop and getting a job at McDonalds. That gets me thinking about a cheeseburger, which calms me down, and then I think of another MacDonald… Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> Back before he was a PBS sensation, way back when he was still calling himself "T-Chisel" (a nickname that still makes me cringe) he did a series of podcasts. If you've never watched "Tommy Mac, the early years", you should get a bowl of popcorn, take a week off from work, and have yourself a podcast marathon, because you will learn a lot from those videos. Anyway, I watched something like 30 hours of the guy building a Bombay Secretary. It was a massive project, challenging all of his carefully honed skills. And he screwed it up, BIG TIME! You'll have to watch to see what I mean, but he was not happy about it. Countless hours of work and a lot of mahogany was wasted.
> 
> Of course, his screw-up looked better than some of my finest work. And he was able to redo the offending part of the project the proper way. But it was a screw-up on a massive scale, and it made me feel good to watch it. No, not because I like to see someone fail, but because I like to be reminded that the finest woodworkers still make big mistakes. Guys who are a lot more skilled than I am still have moments when they feel like going all Incredible Hulk with their shirts and smashing the table saw.
> 
> Tommy MacDonald kept his cool. He smashed half the project, but in the end was able to rebuild it and it looked great. So the next time you cut a board too short, or butcher a set of dovetails, or feel like you can't even get a butt joint right, remember that somewhere out there, probably at that very moment, countless other woodworkers are having the same problems. And if they can work through it without karate chopping the band saw in two, so can you!
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of "Blue Collar Woodworking" - the best woodworking show since wood was invented. New Episodes on Wednesdays at Stumpynubs.com.


I've watched the full bombay series at least twice. That was a rough episode to watch.


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tommy MacDonald and the Incredible Hulk.*
> 
> We all screw stuff up from time to time. Some of us do it more often than others. In Blue Collar Woodworking Episode #12 I show how I cut half the pins off when I was dovetailing the sides of the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet". How on earth did I let that happen? This is 100 year old white oak!
> 
> I've messed up my share of dovetails… and box joints… and dados, and, well, you name it! Sometimes I feel like chucking a tool across the shop and getting a job at McDonalds. That gets me thinking about a cheeseburger, which calms me down, and then I think of another MacDonald… Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> Back before he was a PBS sensation, way back when he was still calling himself "T-Chisel" (a nickname that still makes me cringe) he did a series of podcasts. If you've never watched "Tommy Mac, the early years", you should get a bowl of popcorn, take a week off from work, and have yourself a podcast marathon, because you will learn a lot from those videos. Anyway, I watched something like 30 hours of the guy building a Bombay Secretary. It was a massive project, challenging all of his carefully honed skills. And he screwed it up, BIG TIME! You'll have to watch to see what I mean, but he was not happy about it. Countless hours of work and a lot of mahogany was wasted.
> 
> Of course, his screw-up looked better than some of my finest work. And he was able to redo the offending part of the project the proper way. But it was a screw-up on a massive scale, and it made me feel good to watch it. No, not because I like to see someone fail, but because I like to be reminded that the finest woodworkers still make big mistakes. Guys who are a lot more skilled than I am still have moments when they feel like going all Incredible Hulk with their shirts and smashing the table saw.
> 
> Tommy MacDonald kept his cool. He smashed half the project, but in the end was able to rebuild it and it looked great. So the next time you cut a board too short, or butcher a set of dovetails, or feel like you can't even get a butt joint right, remember that somewhere out there, probably at that very moment, countless other woodworkers are having the same problems. And if they can work through it without karate chopping the band saw in two, so can you!
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of "Blue Collar Woodworking" - the best woodworking show since wood was invented. New Episodes on Wednesdays at Stumpynubs.com.


I relate this to playing golf & watching the PGA tour. It's great to watch the pros end up in the water, woods & hazards. Even I can play golf that well!!! I also know that when I shoot way above PAR for the course (that's every time), I am actually reducing my "Cost per Stroke"!!!

Without mistakes, are we truely learning anything? When I did gymnastics, if we were not falling (during practice), we were failing to push ourselves in learning/improving our skills. We also had a motto; "Cry in practice, Laugh at the meet". We laughed to ourselves of course, it wood be unsportsman like to do otherwise!


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tommy MacDonald and the Incredible Hulk.*
> 
> We all screw stuff up from time to time. Some of us do it more often than others. In Blue Collar Woodworking Episode #12 I show how I cut half the pins off when I was dovetailing the sides of the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet". How on earth did I let that happen? This is 100 year old white oak!
> 
> I've messed up my share of dovetails… and box joints… and dados, and, well, you name it! Sometimes I feel like chucking a tool across the shop and getting a job at McDonalds. That gets me thinking about a cheeseburger, which calms me down, and then I think of another MacDonald… Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> Back before he was a PBS sensation, way back when he was still calling himself "T-Chisel" (a nickname that still makes me cringe) he did a series of podcasts. If you've never watched "Tommy Mac, the early years", you should get a bowl of popcorn, take a week off from work, and have yourself a podcast marathon, because you will learn a lot from those videos. Anyway, I watched something like 30 hours of the guy building a Bombay Secretary. It was a massive project, challenging all of his carefully honed skills. And he screwed it up, BIG TIME! You'll have to watch to see what I mean, but he was not happy about it. Countless hours of work and a lot of mahogany was wasted.
> 
> Of course, his screw-up looked better than some of my finest work. And he was able to redo the offending part of the project the proper way. But it was a screw-up on a massive scale, and it made me feel good to watch it. No, not because I like to see someone fail, but because I like to be reminded that the finest woodworkers still make big mistakes. Guys who are a lot more skilled than I am still have moments when they feel like going all Incredible Hulk with their shirts and smashing the table saw.
> 
> Tommy MacDonald kept his cool. He smashed half the project, but in the end was able to rebuild it and it looked great. So the next time you cut a board too short, or butcher a set of dovetails, or feel like you can't even get a butt joint right, remember that somewhere out there, probably at that very moment, countless other woodworkers are having the same problems. And if they can work through it without karate chopping the band saw in two, so can you!
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of "Blue Collar Woodworking" - the best woodworking show since wood was invented. New Episodes on Wednesdays at Stumpynubs.com.


DIY said, "Without mistakes, are we truely learning anything?"

My favorite learning experience is "How to do it right on the first attempt."

Doesn't mean I've learned that lesson yet though… :-(


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tommy MacDonald and the Incredible Hulk.*
> 
> We all screw stuff up from time to time. Some of us do it more often than others. In Blue Collar Woodworking Episode #12 I show how I cut half the pins off when I was dovetailing the sides of the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet". How on earth did I let that happen? This is 100 year old white oak!
> 
> I've messed up my share of dovetails… and box joints… and dados, and, well, you name it! Sometimes I feel like chucking a tool across the shop and getting a job at McDonalds. That gets me thinking about a cheeseburger, which calms me down, and then I think of another MacDonald… Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> Back before he was a PBS sensation, way back when he was still calling himself "T-Chisel" (a nickname that still makes me cringe) he did a series of podcasts. If you've never watched "Tommy Mac, the early years", you should get a bowl of popcorn, take a week off from work, and have yourself a podcast marathon, because you will learn a lot from those videos. Anyway, I watched something like 30 hours of the guy building a Bombay Secretary. It was a massive project, challenging all of his carefully honed skills. And he screwed it up, BIG TIME! You'll have to watch to see what I mean, but he was not happy about it. Countless hours of work and a lot of mahogany was wasted.
> 
> Of course, his screw-up looked better than some of my finest work. And he was able to redo the offending part of the project the proper way. But it was a screw-up on a massive scale, and it made me feel good to watch it. No, not because I like to see someone fail, but because I like to be reminded that the finest woodworkers still make big mistakes. Guys who are a lot more skilled than I am still have moments when they feel like going all Incredible Hulk with their shirts and smashing the table saw.
> 
> Tommy MacDonald kept his cool. He smashed half the project, but in the end was able to rebuild it and it looked great. So the next time you cut a board too short, or butcher a set of dovetails, or feel like you can't even get a butt joint right, remember that somewhere out there, probably at that very moment, countless other woodworkers are having the same problems. And if they can work through it without karate chopping the band saw in two, so can you!
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of "Blue Collar Woodworking" - the best woodworking show since wood was invented. New Episodes on Wednesdays at Stumpynubs.com.


While insanity can be defined as doing the same thing over and over again expecting different results, genius can be defined as learning from someone else's mistakes.

If we learn from our mistakes….I AM A FREAKING SUPER GENIUS


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tommy MacDonald and the Incredible Hulk.*
> 
> We all screw stuff up from time to time. Some of us do it more often than others. In Blue Collar Woodworking Episode #12 I show how I cut half the pins off when I was dovetailing the sides of the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet". How on earth did I let that happen? This is 100 year old white oak!
> 
> I've messed up my share of dovetails… and box joints… and dados, and, well, you name it! Sometimes I feel like chucking a tool across the shop and getting a job at McDonalds. That gets me thinking about a cheeseburger, which calms me down, and then I think of another MacDonald… Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> Back before he was a PBS sensation, way back when he was still calling himself "T-Chisel" (a nickname that still makes me cringe) he did a series of podcasts. If you've never watched "Tommy Mac, the early years", you should get a bowl of popcorn, take a week off from work, and have yourself a podcast marathon, because you will learn a lot from those videos. Anyway, I watched something like 30 hours of the guy building a Bombay Secretary. It was a massive project, challenging all of his carefully honed skills. And he screwed it up, BIG TIME! You'll have to watch to see what I mean, but he was not happy about it. Countless hours of work and a lot of mahogany was wasted.
> 
> Of course, his screw-up looked better than some of my finest work. And he was able to redo the offending part of the project the proper way. But it was a screw-up on a massive scale, and it made me feel good to watch it. No, not because I like to see someone fail, but because I like to be reminded that the finest woodworkers still make big mistakes. Guys who are a lot more skilled than I am still have moments when they feel like going all Incredible Hulk with their shirts and smashing the table saw.
> 
> Tommy MacDonald kept his cool. He smashed half the project, but in the end was able to rebuild it and it looked great. So the next time you cut a board too short, or butcher a set of dovetails, or feel like you can't even get a butt joint right, remember that somewhere out there, probably at that very moment, countless other woodworkers are having the same problems. And if they can work through it without karate chopping the band saw in two, so can you!
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of "Blue Collar Woodworking" - the best woodworking show since wood was invented. New Episodes on Wednesdays at Stumpynubs.com.


Sometimes mistakes are just mistakes? Sometimes they show us something new? One thing about Charles Neil is he shows us how to fix mistakes. Wonder how he learned them.

Having been a fair carpenter I use to see "Norm" make mistakes when he worked with Bob Villa. Like Stumpy said.. about feeling more normal? It makes me less cranky when I make the next new one.

My grandfather had a saying"I cut it off twice and it was still too short." I usually sigh when I make the mistake of cutting it too long, cause I can cut it again . LOL

Great topic!


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tommy MacDonald and the Incredible Hulk.*
> 
> We all screw stuff up from time to time. Some of us do it more often than others. In Blue Collar Woodworking Episode #12 I show how I cut half the pins off when I was dovetailing the sides of the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet". How on earth did I let that happen? This is 100 year old white oak!
> 
> I've messed up my share of dovetails… and box joints… and dados, and, well, you name it! Sometimes I feel like chucking a tool across the shop and getting a job at McDonalds. That gets me thinking about a cheeseburger, which calms me down, and then I think of another MacDonald… Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> Back before he was a PBS sensation, way back when he was still calling himself "T-Chisel" (a nickname that still makes me cringe) he did a series of podcasts. If you've never watched "Tommy Mac, the early years", you should get a bowl of popcorn, take a week off from work, and have yourself a podcast marathon, because you will learn a lot from those videos. Anyway, I watched something like 30 hours of the guy building a Bombay Secretary. It was a massive project, challenging all of his carefully honed skills. And he screwed it up, BIG TIME! You'll have to watch to see what I mean, but he was not happy about it. Countless hours of work and a lot of mahogany was wasted.
> 
> Of course, his screw-up looked better than some of my finest work. And he was able to redo the offending part of the project the proper way. But it was a screw-up on a massive scale, and it made me feel good to watch it. No, not because I like to see someone fail, but because I like to be reminded that the finest woodworkers still make big mistakes. Guys who are a lot more skilled than I am still have moments when they feel like going all Incredible Hulk with their shirts and smashing the table saw.
> 
> Tommy MacDonald kept his cool. He smashed half the project, but in the end was able to rebuild it and it looked great. So the next time you cut a board too short, or butcher a set of dovetails, or feel like you can't even get a butt joint right, remember that somewhere out there, probably at that very moment, countless other woodworkers are having the same problems. And if they can work through it without karate chopping the band saw in two, so can you!
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of "Blue Collar Woodworking" - the best woodworking show since wood was invented. New Episodes on Wednesdays at Stumpynubs.com.


As I've said before… the first lesson a woodworker needs to learn is how to cut a straight line, but the first lesson a woodworker does learn is how to make that cut an intentional design modification.


----------



## Sanman

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tommy MacDonald and the Incredible Hulk.*
> 
> We all screw stuff up from time to time. Some of us do it more often than others. In Blue Collar Woodworking Episode #12 I show how I cut half the pins off when I was dovetailing the sides of the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet". How on earth did I let that happen? This is 100 year old white oak!
> 
> I've messed up my share of dovetails… and box joints… and dados, and, well, you name it! Sometimes I feel like chucking a tool across the shop and getting a job at McDonalds. That gets me thinking about a cheeseburger, which calms me down, and then I think of another MacDonald… Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> Back before he was a PBS sensation, way back when he was still calling himself "T-Chisel" (a nickname that still makes me cringe) he did a series of podcasts. If you've never watched "Tommy Mac, the early years", you should get a bowl of popcorn, take a week off from work, and have yourself a podcast marathon, because you will learn a lot from those videos. Anyway, I watched something like 30 hours of the guy building a Bombay Secretary. It was a massive project, challenging all of his carefully honed skills. And he screwed it up, BIG TIME! You'll have to watch to see what I mean, but he was not happy about it. Countless hours of work and a lot of mahogany was wasted.
> 
> Of course, his screw-up looked better than some of my finest work. And he was able to redo the offending part of the project the proper way. But it was a screw-up on a massive scale, and it made me feel good to watch it. No, not because I like to see someone fail, but because I like to be reminded that the finest woodworkers still make big mistakes. Guys who are a lot more skilled than I am still have moments when they feel like going all Incredible Hulk with their shirts and smashing the table saw.
> 
> Tommy MacDonald kept his cool. He smashed half the project, but in the end was able to rebuild it and it looked great. So the next time you cut a board too short, or butcher a set of dovetails, or feel like you can't even get a butt joint right, remember that somewhere out there, probably at that very moment, countless other woodworkers are having the same problems. And if they can work through it without karate chopping the band saw in two, so can you!
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of "Blue Collar Woodworking" - the best woodworking show since wood was invented. New Episodes on Wednesdays at Stumpynubs.com.


Great post. Thank-you.


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tommy MacDonald and the Incredible Hulk.*
> 
> We all screw stuff up from time to time. Some of us do it more often than others. In Blue Collar Woodworking Episode #12 I show how I cut half the pins off when I was dovetailing the sides of the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet". How on earth did I let that happen? This is 100 year old white oak!
> 
> I've messed up my share of dovetails… and box joints… and dados, and, well, you name it! Sometimes I feel like chucking a tool across the shop and getting a job at McDonalds. That gets me thinking about a cheeseburger, which calms me down, and then I think of another MacDonald… Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> Back before he was a PBS sensation, way back when he was still calling himself "T-Chisel" (a nickname that still makes me cringe) he did a series of podcasts. If you've never watched "Tommy Mac, the early years", you should get a bowl of popcorn, take a week off from work, and have yourself a podcast marathon, because you will learn a lot from those videos. Anyway, I watched something like 30 hours of the guy building a Bombay Secretary. It was a massive project, challenging all of his carefully honed skills. And he screwed it up, BIG TIME! You'll have to watch to see what I mean, but he was not happy about it. Countless hours of work and a lot of mahogany was wasted.
> 
> Of course, his screw-up looked better than some of my finest work. And he was able to redo the offending part of the project the proper way. But it was a screw-up on a massive scale, and it made me feel good to watch it. No, not because I like to see someone fail, but because I like to be reminded that the finest woodworkers still make big mistakes. Guys who are a lot more skilled than I am still have moments when they feel like going all Incredible Hulk with their shirts and smashing the table saw.
> 
> Tommy MacDonald kept his cool. He smashed half the project, but in the end was able to rebuild it and it looked great. So the next time you cut a board too short, or butcher a set of dovetails, or feel like you can't even get a butt joint right, remember that somewhere out there, probably at that very moment, countless other woodworkers are having the same problems. And if they can work through it without karate chopping the band saw in two, so can you!
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of "Blue Collar Woodworking" - the best woodworking show since wood was invented. New Episodes on Wednesdays at Stumpynubs.com.


Tommy is a go getter. How long and how many pieces did he cut to get the top right. The top was a compound bevel nightmare. His endurance and persistence are great.
Thanks for posting.
And all the comments are right on to.


----------



## BigTiny

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tommy MacDonald and the Incredible Hulk.*
> 
> We all screw stuff up from time to time. Some of us do it more often than others. In Blue Collar Woodworking Episode #12 I show how I cut half the pins off when I was dovetailing the sides of the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet". How on earth did I let that happen? This is 100 year old white oak!
> 
> I've messed up my share of dovetails… and box joints… and dados, and, well, you name it! Sometimes I feel like chucking a tool across the shop and getting a job at McDonalds. That gets me thinking about a cheeseburger, which calms me down, and then I think of another MacDonald… Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> Back before he was a PBS sensation, way back when he was still calling himself "T-Chisel" (a nickname that still makes me cringe) he did a series of podcasts. If you've never watched "Tommy Mac, the early years", you should get a bowl of popcorn, take a week off from work, and have yourself a podcast marathon, because you will learn a lot from those videos. Anyway, I watched something like 30 hours of the guy building a Bombay Secretary. It was a massive project, challenging all of his carefully honed skills. And he screwed it up, BIG TIME! You'll have to watch to see what I mean, but he was not happy about it. Countless hours of work and a lot of mahogany was wasted.
> 
> Of course, his screw-up looked better than some of my finest work. And he was able to redo the offending part of the project the proper way. But it was a screw-up on a massive scale, and it made me feel good to watch it. No, not because I like to see someone fail, but because I like to be reminded that the finest woodworkers still make big mistakes. Guys who are a lot more skilled than I am still have moments when they feel like going all Incredible Hulk with their shirts and smashing the table saw.
> 
> Tommy MacDonald kept his cool. He smashed half the project, but in the end was able to rebuild it and it looked great. So the next time you cut a board too short, or butcher a set of dovetails, or feel like you can't even get a butt joint right, remember that somewhere out there, probably at that very moment, countless other woodworkers are having the same problems. And if they can work through it without karate chopping the band saw in two, so can you!
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of "Blue Collar Woodworking" - the best woodworking show since wood was invented. New Episodes on Wednesdays at Stumpynubs.com.


The episode where he loused up so bad was the one that endeared him to me the most, even more than the exceptional skill levels he shows. Many lesser egotistical folks would have edited out the error, making them look infalible. Not Tommy though. Makes him more human.

Paul


----------



## exelectrician

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tommy MacDonald and the Incredible Hulk.*
> 
> We all screw stuff up from time to time. Some of us do it more often than others. In Blue Collar Woodworking Episode #12 I show how I cut half the pins off when I was dovetailing the sides of the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet". How on earth did I let that happen? This is 100 year old white oak!
> 
> I've messed up my share of dovetails… and box joints… and dados, and, well, you name it! Sometimes I feel like chucking a tool across the shop and getting a job at McDonalds. That gets me thinking about a cheeseburger, which calms me down, and then I think of another MacDonald… Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> Back before he was a PBS sensation, way back when he was still calling himself "T-Chisel" (a nickname that still makes me cringe) he did a series of podcasts. If you've never watched "Tommy Mac, the early years", you should get a bowl of popcorn, take a week off from work, and have yourself a podcast marathon, because you will learn a lot from those videos. Anyway, I watched something like 30 hours of the guy building a Bombay Secretary. It was a massive project, challenging all of his carefully honed skills. And he screwed it up, BIG TIME! You'll have to watch to see what I mean, but he was not happy about it. Countless hours of work and a lot of mahogany was wasted.
> 
> Of course, his screw-up looked better than some of my finest work. And he was able to redo the offending part of the project the proper way. But it was a screw-up on a massive scale, and it made me feel good to watch it. No, not because I like to see someone fail, but because I like to be reminded that the finest woodworkers still make big mistakes. Guys who are a lot more skilled than I am still have moments when they feel like going all Incredible Hulk with their shirts and smashing the table saw.
> 
> Tommy MacDonald kept his cool. He smashed half the project, but in the end was able to rebuild it and it looked great. So the next time you cut a board too short, or butcher a set of dovetails, or feel like you can't even get a butt joint right, remember that somewhere out there, probably at that very moment, countless other woodworkers are having the same problems. And if they can work through it without karate chopping the band saw in two, so can you!
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of "Blue Collar Woodworking" - the best woodworking show since wood was invented. New Episodes on Wednesdays at Stumpynubs.com.


I liked the part when T-Mac was routering a huge table top edge when the guide strip which was doublesided taped to the underside came loose and the router dived into the table edge. Steam came out of his ears!!! 
But he recovered in typical T-Mac style, and simply convinced the customer that the table "should be so much of an inch narrower" I love watching this guy - I have learned a lot from T-Mac.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*How often do you rearrange your shop?*

If your shop doesn't have a comfortable corner with a chair and a place to sit and look upon your woodworking domain, you should find a new hobby. There is one thing that I like to do more than make sawdust, and that's sit back in my chair and look at all the tools and benches and piles of wood. I feel like the king of a wooden kingdom where I can choose which piece of oak lives, and which one gets brutally cut in half. I am all powerful and I have an army of machines to protect my rightful place as ruler for life.

But as I sit I remember that the danger is not reserved only for whatever unlucky piece of wood catches my eye. I, myself am in mortal danger as well. Because I am bound to see some way to upset the carefully balanced ecosystem that is my workshop. My gaze will, more often than not, fall upon some bench or machine that I think may be better located on the other side of the shop. And that always leads to moving every bench, tool and fixture in the whole kingdom.

My wife and I couldn't be further apart on this issue. She likes things to stay as they are in the house. I think she's obsessed with it. While I like to move things around every other day, she wants them to stay where they are. The dog hasn't been allowed to move in months. It's getting out of hand.

She sees it differently. To her, I'm the nut-job. Yesterday she caught me moving the drill press for the fourth time this week and just shook her head with disgust. She pointed out that the sharpening bench, both band saws, the jointer, the planer, the lathe, the mortising machine, the sanding machines, the tool cabinet and the big scroll saw have all been moved at least twice in the last month. I tried to tell her that I got some new hand planes and I needed to make them fit into the layout of the shop. But she clearly doesn't understand.

A workshop is a living, breathing environment. When a new tool is introduced, no matter how small, a place has to be made for it. It's not as simple as making a spot on a shelf. Other tools may be uncomfortable with the newcomer. You have to take rivalries into consideration, cultural issues, it's very complex. A set of antique molding planes can't be placed next to a router! But if you move the router, what about the mortising machine? It's already upset that the router is used to cut mortises, which used to be its exclusive job. Now it sees me giving special consideration to it's arch enemy and it wants to move too. The implications are endless.

So today I am sitting in my chair with a terrible back ache from carrying a bunch of cast iron machines from one end of the shop to the other and back again. I think I have it all the way I want it now. But then again… I thought the same thing a few days ago. And I have been thinking of buying another router…


----------



## Tokolosi

StumpyNubs said:


> *How often do you rearrange your shop?*
> 
> If your shop doesn't have a comfortable corner with a chair and a place to sit and look upon your woodworking domain, you should find a new hobby. There is one thing that I like to do more than make sawdust, and that's sit back in my chair and look at all the tools and benches and piles of wood. I feel like the king of a wooden kingdom where I can choose which piece of oak lives, and which one gets brutally cut in half. I am all powerful and I have an army of machines to protect my rightful place as ruler for life.
> 
> But as I sit I remember that the danger is not reserved only for whatever unlucky piece of wood catches my eye. I, myself am in mortal danger as well. Because I am bound to see some way to upset the carefully balanced ecosystem that is my workshop. My gaze will, more often than not, fall upon some bench or machine that I think may be better located on the other side of the shop. And that always leads to moving every bench, tool and fixture in the whole kingdom.
> 
> My wife and I couldn't be further apart on this issue. She likes things to stay as they are in the house. I think she's obsessed with it. While I like to move things around every other day, she wants them to stay where they are. The dog hasn't been allowed to move in months. It's getting out of hand.
> 
> She sees it differently. To her, I'm the nut-job. Yesterday she caught me moving the drill press for the fourth time this week and just shook her head with disgust. She pointed out that the sharpening bench, both band saws, the jointer, the planer, the lathe, the mortising machine, the sanding machines, the tool cabinet and the big scroll saw have all been moved at least twice in the last month. I tried to tell her that I got some new hand planes and I needed to make them fit into the layout of the shop. But she clearly doesn't understand.
> 
> A workshop is a living, breathing environment. When a new tool is introduced, no matter how small, a place has to be made for it. It's not as simple as making a spot on a shelf. Other tools may be uncomfortable with the newcomer. You have to take rivalries into consideration, cultural issues, it's very complex. A set of antique molding planes can't be placed next to a router! But if you move the router, what about the mortising machine? It's already upset that the router is used to cut mortises, which used to be its exclusive job. Now it sees me giving special consideration to it's arch enemy and it wants to move too. The implications are endless.
> 
> So today I am sitting in my chair with a terrible back ache from carrying a bunch of cast iron machines from one end of the shop to the other and back again. I think I have it all the way I want it now. But then again… I thought the same thing a few days ago. And I have been thinking of buying another router…


Lol. I have been described as OCD since I constantly clean and arrange my stuff. Everything has its spot and if its not there I kinda go loony. I could probably finish projects a lot faster if I just leave things lying untill Im done. But no, I use a drill bit then it has to go back in the case, back in the drawer and properly oriented mind you. Even if I know I will take it out again in 5 minutes.

I cant really rearrange my shop since the space is so small. But I understand. And I also understand about that comfy spot.


----------



## geoscann

StumpyNubs said:


> *How often do you rearrange your shop?*
> 
> If your shop doesn't have a comfortable corner with a chair and a place to sit and look upon your woodworking domain, you should find a new hobby. There is one thing that I like to do more than make sawdust, and that's sit back in my chair and look at all the tools and benches and piles of wood. I feel like the king of a wooden kingdom where I can choose which piece of oak lives, and which one gets brutally cut in half. I am all powerful and I have an army of machines to protect my rightful place as ruler for life.
> 
> But as I sit I remember that the danger is not reserved only for whatever unlucky piece of wood catches my eye. I, myself am in mortal danger as well. Because I am bound to see some way to upset the carefully balanced ecosystem that is my workshop. My gaze will, more often than not, fall upon some bench or machine that I think may be better located on the other side of the shop. And that always leads to moving every bench, tool and fixture in the whole kingdom.
> 
> My wife and I couldn't be further apart on this issue. She likes things to stay as they are in the house. I think she's obsessed with it. While I like to move things around every other day, she wants them to stay where they are. The dog hasn't been allowed to move in months. It's getting out of hand.
> 
> She sees it differently. To her, I'm the nut-job. Yesterday she caught me moving the drill press for the fourth time this week and just shook her head with disgust. She pointed out that the sharpening bench, both band saws, the jointer, the planer, the lathe, the mortising machine, the sanding machines, the tool cabinet and the big scroll saw have all been moved at least twice in the last month. I tried to tell her that I got some new hand planes and I needed to make them fit into the layout of the shop. But she clearly doesn't understand.
> 
> A workshop is a living, breathing environment. When a new tool is introduced, no matter how small, a place has to be made for it. It's not as simple as making a spot on a shelf. Other tools may be uncomfortable with the newcomer. You have to take rivalries into consideration, cultural issues, it's very complex. A set of antique molding planes can't be placed next to a router! But if you move the router, what about the mortising machine? It's already upset that the router is used to cut mortises, which used to be its exclusive job. Now it sees me giving special consideration to it's arch enemy and it wants to move too. The implications are endless.
> 
> So today I am sitting in my chair with a terrible back ache from carrying a bunch of cast iron machines from one end of the shop to the other and back again. I think I have it all the way I want it now. But then again… I thought the same thing a few days ago. And I have been thinking of buying another router…


Stumpy talk about hitting the nail on the head. WOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## racerglen

StumpyNubs said:


> *How often do you rearrange your shop?*
> 
> If your shop doesn't have a comfortable corner with a chair and a place to sit and look upon your woodworking domain, you should find a new hobby. There is one thing that I like to do more than make sawdust, and that's sit back in my chair and look at all the tools and benches and piles of wood. I feel like the king of a wooden kingdom where I can choose which piece of oak lives, and which one gets brutally cut in half. I am all powerful and I have an army of machines to protect my rightful place as ruler for life.
> 
> But as I sit I remember that the danger is not reserved only for whatever unlucky piece of wood catches my eye. I, myself am in mortal danger as well. Because I am bound to see some way to upset the carefully balanced ecosystem that is my workshop. My gaze will, more often than not, fall upon some bench or machine that I think may be better located on the other side of the shop. And that always leads to moving every bench, tool and fixture in the whole kingdom.
> 
> My wife and I couldn't be further apart on this issue. She likes things to stay as they are in the house. I think she's obsessed with it. While I like to move things around every other day, she wants them to stay where they are. The dog hasn't been allowed to move in months. It's getting out of hand.
> 
> She sees it differently. To her, I'm the nut-job. Yesterday she caught me moving the drill press for the fourth time this week and just shook her head with disgust. She pointed out that the sharpening bench, both band saws, the jointer, the planer, the lathe, the mortising machine, the sanding machines, the tool cabinet and the big scroll saw have all been moved at least twice in the last month. I tried to tell her that I got some new hand planes and I needed to make them fit into the layout of the shop. But she clearly doesn't understand.
> 
> A workshop is a living, breathing environment. When a new tool is introduced, no matter how small, a place has to be made for it. It's not as simple as making a spot on a shelf. Other tools may be uncomfortable with the newcomer. You have to take rivalries into consideration, cultural issues, it's very complex. A set of antique molding planes can't be placed next to a router! But if you move the router, what about the mortising machine? It's already upset that the router is used to cut mortises, which used to be its exclusive job. Now it sees me giving special consideration to it's arch enemy and it wants to move too. The implications are endless.
> 
> So today I am sitting in my chair with a terrible back ache from carrying a bunch of cast iron machines from one end of the shop to the other and back again. I think I have it all the way I want it now. But then again… I thought the same thing a few days ago. And I have been thinking of buying another router…


With you all the way Stumpy, I've been twitching for a month with the workmate blocking in my bandsaw as it holds my son's DVD case project.
It needs to go back in it's corner, but not until it's clean again, or maybe over behind the storage rack..hmm, there's a round of my mother in law's Butternut tree there, it was to be a table.
Oh what the heck, it waited over a hundred years to be cut down, it can soak up some more dust waiting..
But the plane parts everywhere..sigh…


----------



## MoshupTrail

StumpyNubs said:


> *How often do you rearrange your shop?*
> 
> If your shop doesn't have a comfortable corner with a chair and a place to sit and look upon your woodworking domain, you should find a new hobby. There is one thing that I like to do more than make sawdust, and that's sit back in my chair and look at all the tools and benches and piles of wood. I feel like the king of a wooden kingdom where I can choose which piece of oak lives, and which one gets brutally cut in half. I am all powerful and I have an army of machines to protect my rightful place as ruler for life.
> 
> But as I sit I remember that the danger is not reserved only for whatever unlucky piece of wood catches my eye. I, myself am in mortal danger as well. Because I am bound to see some way to upset the carefully balanced ecosystem that is my workshop. My gaze will, more often than not, fall upon some bench or machine that I think may be better located on the other side of the shop. And that always leads to moving every bench, tool and fixture in the whole kingdom.
> 
> My wife and I couldn't be further apart on this issue. She likes things to stay as they are in the house. I think she's obsessed with it. While I like to move things around every other day, she wants them to stay where they are. The dog hasn't been allowed to move in months. It's getting out of hand.
> 
> She sees it differently. To her, I'm the nut-job. Yesterday she caught me moving the drill press for the fourth time this week and just shook her head with disgust. She pointed out that the sharpening bench, both band saws, the jointer, the planer, the lathe, the mortising machine, the sanding machines, the tool cabinet and the big scroll saw have all been moved at least twice in the last month. I tried to tell her that I got some new hand planes and I needed to make them fit into the layout of the shop. But she clearly doesn't understand.
> 
> A workshop is a living, breathing environment. When a new tool is introduced, no matter how small, a place has to be made for it. It's not as simple as making a spot on a shelf. Other tools may be uncomfortable with the newcomer. You have to take rivalries into consideration, cultural issues, it's very complex. A set of antique molding planes can't be placed next to a router! But if you move the router, what about the mortising machine? It's already upset that the router is used to cut mortises, which used to be its exclusive job. Now it sees me giving special consideration to it's arch enemy and it wants to move too. The implications are endless.
> 
> So today I am sitting in my chair with a terrible back ache from carrying a bunch of cast iron machines from one end of the shop to the other and back again. I think I have it all the way I want it now. But then again… I thought the same thing a few days ago. And I have been thinking of buying another router…


I think you are wayyyyy over-thinking the whole shop arrangement problem. Do you have a small fridge with beer in the shop? (Oh crap, now you'll have to move something to make room for it) You deserve a cold one. Use that chair!

I pretty much move things around for every project.


----------



## GrandpaLen

StumpyNubs said:


> *How often do you rearrange your shop?*
> 
> If your shop doesn't have a comfortable corner with a chair and a place to sit and look upon your woodworking domain, you should find a new hobby. There is one thing that I like to do more than make sawdust, and that's sit back in my chair and look at all the tools and benches and piles of wood. I feel like the king of a wooden kingdom where I can choose which piece of oak lives, and which one gets brutally cut in half. I am all powerful and I have an army of machines to protect my rightful place as ruler for life.
> 
> But as I sit I remember that the danger is not reserved only for whatever unlucky piece of wood catches my eye. I, myself am in mortal danger as well. Because I am bound to see some way to upset the carefully balanced ecosystem that is my workshop. My gaze will, more often than not, fall upon some bench or machine that I think may be better located on the other side of the shop. And that always leads to moving every bench, tool and fixture in the whole kingdom.
> 
> My wife and I couldn't be further apart on this issue. She likes things to stay as they are in the house. I think she's obsessed with it. While I like to move things around every other day, she wants them to stay where they are. The dog hasn't been allowed to move in months. It's getting out of hand.
> 
> She sees it differently. To her, I'm the nut-job. Yesterday she caught me moving the drill press for the fourth time this week and just shook her head with disgust. She pointed out that the sharpening bench, both band saws, the jointer, the planer, the lathe, the mortising machine, the sanding machines, the tool cabinet and the big scroll saw have all been moved at least twice in the last month. I tried to tell her that I got some new hand planes and I needed to make them fit into the layout of the shop. But she clearly doesn't understand.
> 
> A workshop is a living, breathing environment. When a new tool is introduced, no matter how small, a place has to be made for it. It's not as simple as making a spot on a shelf. Other tools may be uncomfortable with the newcomer. You have to take rivalries into consideration, cultural issues, it's very complex. A set of antique molding planes can't be placed next to a router! But if you move the router, what about the mortising machine? It's already upset that the router is used to cut mortises, which used to be its exclusive job. Now it sees me giving special consideration to it's arch enemy and it wants to move too. The implications are endless.
> 
> So today I am sitting in my chair with a terrible back ache from carrying a bunch of cast iron machines from one end of the shop to the other and back again. I think I have it all the way I want it now. But then again… I thought the same thing a few days ago. And I have been thinking of buying another router…


Stumpy, I feel your pain.
That magic "Golden Triangle" of convenience and production, so coveted yet so elusive.
Don't ever quit your "endeavor to persevere". lol


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *How often do you rearrange your shop?*
> 
> If your shop doesn't have a comfortable corner with a chair and a place to sit and look upon your woodworking domain, you should find a new hobby. There is one thing that I like to do more than make sawdust, and that's sit back in my chair and look at all the tools and benches and piles of wood. I feel like the king of a wooden kingdom where I can choose which piece of oak lives, and which one gets brutally cut in half. I am all powerful and I have an army of machines to protect my rightful place as ruler for life.
> 
> But as I sit I remember that the danger is not reserved only for whatever unlucky piece of wood catches my eye. I, myself am in mortal danger as well. Because I am bound to see some way to upset the carefully balanced ecosystem that is my workshop. My gaze will, more often than not, fall upon some bench or machine that I think may be better located on the other side of the shop. And that always leads to moving every bench, tool and fixture in the whole kingdom.
> 
> My wife and I couldn't be further apart on this issue. She likes things to stay as they are in the house. I think she's obsessed with it. While I like to move things around every other day, she wants them to stay where they are. The dog hasn't been allowed to move in months. It's getting out of hand.
> 
> She sees it differently. To her, I'm the nut-job. Yesterday she caught me moving the drill press for the fourth time this week and just shook her head with disgust. She pointed out that the sharpening bench, both band saws, the jointer, the planer, the lathe, the mortising machine, the sanding machines, the tool cabinet and the big scroll saw have all been moved at least twice in the last month. I tried to tell her that I got some new hand planes and I needed to make them fit into the layout of the shop. But she clearly doesn't understand.
> 
> A workshop is a living, breathing environment. When a new tool is introduced, no matter how small, a place has to be made for it. It's not as simple as making a spot on a shelf. Other tools may be uncomfortable with the newcomer. You have to take rivalries into consideration, cultural issues, it's very complex. A set of antique molding planes can't be placed next to a router! But if you move the router, what about the mortising machine? It's already upset that the router is used to cut mortises, which used to be its exclusive job. Now it sees me giving special consideration to it's arch enemy and it wants to move too. The implications are endless.
> 
> So today I am sitting in my chair with a terrible back ache from carrying a bunch of cast iron machines from one end of the shop to the other and back again. I think I have it all the way I want it now. But then again… I thought the same thing a few days ago. And I have been thinking of buying another router…


*Moshup*- Yes I do! It's actually just through the door in the house. There's a mini fridge in the utility room. It's only two steps from my drill press, so I'm good…

*Tokolosi*- I am actually have full blown, three pill a day, obsessive compulsive disorder (OCD). It is tough to live with, especially in the shop. But if I were to tell the whole story about it, I think everyone would stop watching my show because I am a nut case!

*Geo*- WOOD!!!!!!!!

*racerglen*- You know you got it bad when you start twitching!

*Grandpa*- Don't even get me started on "the golden triangle"!


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *How often do you rearrange your shop?*
> 
> If your shop doesn't have a comfortable corner with a chair and a place to sit and look upon your woodworking domain, you should find a new hobby. There is one thing that I like to do more than make sawdust, and that's sit back in my chair and look at all the tools and benches and piles of wood. I feel like the king of a wooden kingdom where I can choose which piece of oak lives, and which one gets brutally cut in half. I am all powerful and I have an army of machines to protect my rightful place as ruler for life.
> 
> But as I sit I remember that the danger is not reserved only for whatever unlucky piece of wood catches my eye. I, myself am in mortal danger as well. Because I am bound to see some way to upset the carefully balanced ecosystem that is my workshop. My gaze will, more often than not, fall upon some bench or machine that I think may be better located on the other side of the shop. And that always leads to moving every bench, tool and fixture in the whole kingdom.
> 
> My wife and I couldn't be further apart on this issue. She likes things to stay as they are in the house. I think she's obsessed with it. While I like to move things around every other day, she wants them to stay where they are. The dog hasn't been allowed to move in months. It's getting out of hand.
> 
> She sees it differently. To her, I'm the nut-job. Yesterday she caught me moving the drill press for the fourth time this week and just shook her head with disgust. She pointed out that the sharpening bench, both band saws, the jointer, the planer, the lathe, the mortising machine, the sanding machines, the tool cabinet and the big scroll saw have all been moved at least twice in the last month. I tried to tell her that I got some new hand planes and I needed to make them fit into the layout of the shop. But she clearly doesn't understand.
> 
> A workshop is a living, breathing environment. When a new tool is introduced, no matter how small, a place has to be made for it. It's not as simple as making a spot on a shelf. Other tools may be uncomfortable with the newcomer. You have to take rivalries into consideration, cultural issues, it's very complex. A set of antique molding planes can't be placed next to a router! But if you move the router, what about the mortising machine? It's already upset that the router is used to cut mortises, which used to be its exclusive job. Now it sees me giving special consideration to it's arch enemy and it wants to move too. The implications are endless.
> 
> So today I am sitting in my chair with a terrible back ache from carrying a bunch of cast iron machines from one end of the shop to the other and back again. I think I have it all the way I want it now. But then again… I thought the same thing a few days ago. And I have been thinking of buying another router…


For me, it's not so much about re-arranging as it is about "digging out" after I complete a big project.

The last few weeks I've been focused on my back yard, getting the garden ready, getting the pool ready, etc. I DID just finish the Ebony Bar project and its remnants are spread all over the place in the garage. ( I KNOW I have a relatively new table saw in there somewhere. )

But the table saw, my work bench, my assembly bench and bandsaw table are covered with junk that needs to be sorted and put away.

I know I'll get around to it just before I need to start a new project. (Right after I finally take that class on avoiding procrastination)

Isn't that just how it goes?


----------



## grizzman

StumpyNubs said:


> *How often do you rearrange your shop?*
> 
> If your shop doesn't have a comfortable corner with a chair and a place to sit and look upon your woodworking domain, you should find a new hobby. There is one thing that I like to do more than make sawdust, and that's sit back in my chair and look at all the tools and benches and piles of wood. I feel like the king of a wooden kingdom where I can choose which piece of oak lives, and which one gets brutally cut in half. I am all powerful and I have an army of machines to protect my rightful place as ruler for life.
> 
> But as I sit I remember that the danger is not reserved only for whatever unlucky piece of wood catches my eye. I, myself am in mortal danger as well. Because I am bound to see some way to upset the carefully balanced ecosystem that is my workshop. My gaze will, more often than not, fall upon some bench or machine that I think may be better located on the other side of the shop. And that always leads to moving every bench, tool and fixture in the whole kingdom.
> 
> My wife and I couldn't be further apart on this issue. She likes things to stay as they are in the house. I think she's obsessed with it. While I like to move things around every other day, she wants them to stay where they are. The dog hasn't been allowed to move in months. It's getting out of hand.
> 
> She sees it differently. To her, I'm the nut-job. Yesterday she caught me moving the drill press for the fourth time this week and just shook her head with disgust. She pointed out that the sharpening bench, both band saws, the jointer, the planer, the lathe, the mortising machine, the sanding machines, the tool cabinet and the big scroll saw have all been moved at least twice in the last month. I tried to tell her that I got some new hand planes and I needed to make them fit into the layout of the shop. But she clearly doesn't understand.
> 
> A workshop is a living, breathing environment. When a new tool is introduced, no matter how small, a place has to be made for it. It's not as simple as making a spot on a shelf. Other tools may be uncomfortable with the newcomer. You have to take rivalries into consideration, cultural issues, it's very complex. A set of antique molding planes can't be placed next to a router! But if you move the router, what about the mortising machine? It's already upset that the router is used to cut mortises, which used to be its exclusive job. Now it sees me giving special consideration to it's arch enemy and it wants to move too. The implications are endless.
> 
> So today I am sitting in my chair with a terrible back ache from carrying a bunch of cast iron machines from one end of the shop to the other and back again. I think I have it all the way I want it now. But then again… I thought the same thing a few days ago. And I have been thinking of buying another router…


does the term obsessive compulsive mean anything …....lol…..ive had my shop arranged since the day i moved my wood working machines in there…the only thing that gets moved is the wood that comes in and goes out…ive got a shop full of wood, and have gotten to the point of now some of it will go for firewood…..those are hard choices…but as for the machines…nope…....it reminds me of a squirrl who cant find enough places for his nuts…he scurries around from place to place digging them up…i wonder how they remember where all the nuts are….....there could be some in michigian….....i know there is one in alabama…...and the only reason i dont have the chair, is it hurts my back to sit…so im forced to stand and survey my kingdom…..grizz


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *How often do you rearrange your shop?*
> 
> If your shop doesn't have a comfortable corner with a chair and a place to sit and look upon your woodworking domain, you should find a new hobby. There is one thing that I like to do more than make sawdust, and that's sit back in my chair and look at all the tools and benches and piles of wood. I feel like the king of a wooden kingdom where I can choose which piece of oak lives, and which one gets brutally cut in half. I am all powerful and I have an army of machines to protect my rightful place as ruler for life.
> 
> But as I sit I remember that the danger is not reserved only for whatever unlucky piece of wood catches my eye. I, myself am in mortal danger as well. Because I am bound to see some way to upset the carefully balanced ecosystem that is my workshop. My gaze will, more often than not, fall upon some bench or machine that I think may be better located on the other side of the shop. And that always leads to moving every bench, tool and fixture in the whole kingdom.
> 
> My wife and I couldn't be further apart on this issue. She likes things to stay as they are in the house. I think she's obsessed with it. While I like to move things around every other day, she wants them to stay where they are. The dog hasn't been allowed to move in months. It's getting out of hand.
> 
> She sees it differently. To her, I'm the nut-job. Yesterday she caught me moving the drill press for the fourth time this week and just shook her head with disgust. She pointed out that the sharpening bench, both band saws, the jointer, the planer, the lathe, the mortising machine, the sanding machines, the tool cabinet and the big scroll saw have all been moved at least twice in the last month. I tried to tell her that I got some new hand planes and I needed to make them fit into the layout of the shop. But she clearly doesn't understand.
> 
> A workshop is a living, breathing environment. When a new tool is introduced, no matter how small, a place has to be made for it. It's not as simple as making a spot on a shelf. Other tools may be uncomfortable with the newcomer. You have to take rivalries into consideration, cultural issues, it's very complex. A set of antique molding planes can't be placed next to a router! But if you move the router, what about the mortising machine? It's already upset that the router is used to cut mortises, which used to be its exclusive job. Now it sees me giving special consideration to it's arch enemy and it wants to move too. The implications are endless.
> 
> So today I am sitting in my chair with a terrible back ache from carrying a bunch of cast iron machines from one end of the shop to the other and back again. I think I have it all the way I want it now. But then again… I thought the same thing a few days ago. And I have been thinking of buying another router…


*Grizz*- Obsessive Compulsive Disorder (OCD) is something everybody jokes about. They all say "I have that" because they like to keep things well arranged, or neat. But when you really have it, it's no joke. It totally controls your life.


----------



## stefang

StumpyNubs said:


> *How often do you rearrange your shop?*
> 
> If your shop doesn't have a comfortable corner with a chair and a place to sit and look upon your woodworking domain, you should find a new hobby. There is one thing that I like to do more than make sawdust, and that's sit back in my chair and look at all the tools and benches and piles of wood. I feel like the king of a wooden kingdom where I can choose which piece of oak lives, and which one gets brutally cut in half. I am all powerful and I have an army of machines to protect my rightful place as ruler for life.
> 
> But as I sit I remember that the danger is not reserved only for whatever unlucky piece of wood catches my eye. I, myself am in mortal danger as well. Because I am bound to see some way to upset the carefully balanced ecosystem that is my workshop. My gaze will, more often than not, fall upon some bench or machine that I think may be better located on the other side of the shop. And that always leads to moving every bench, tool and fixture in the whole kingdom.
> 
> My wife and I couldn't be further apart on this issue. She likes things to stay as they are in the house. I think she's obsessed with it. While I like to move things around every other day, she wants them to stay where they are. The dog hasn't been allowed to move in months. It's getting out of hand.
> 
> She sees it differently. To her, I'm the nut-job. Yesterday she caught me moving the drill press for the fourth time this week and just shook her head with disgust. She pointed out that the sharpening bench, both band saws, the jointer, the planer, the lathe, the mortising machine, the sanding machines, the tool cabinet and the big scroll saw have all been moved at least twice in the last month. I tried to tell her that I got some new hand planes and I needed to make them fit into the layout of the shop. But she clearly doesn't understand.
> 
> A workshop is a living, breathing environment. When a new tool is introduced, no matter how small, a place has to be made for it. It's not as simple as making a spot on a shelf. Other tools may be uncomfortable with the newcomer. You have to take rivalries into consideration, cultural issues, it's very complex. A set of antique molding planes can't be placed next to a router! But if you move the router, what about the mortising machine? It's already upset that the router is used to cut mortises, which used to be its exclusive job. Now it sees me giving special consideration to it's arch enemy and it wants to move too. The implications are endless.
> 
> So today I am sitting in my chair with a terrible back ache from carrying a bunch of cast iron machines from one end of the shop to the other and back again. I think I have it all the way I want it now. But then again… I thought the same thing a few days ago. And I have been thinking of buying another router…


Hi stumpy, I wish I had enough space for an easy chair or a 'cozy corner', but I can just about walk around in my shop by moving sideways most of the time. I do rearrange sometimes, and I just made a move that gives me more freedom of use with my router table (longer pieces are easier now) and also frees up my long 30" scroll saw for much more comfortable use. Most people probably would get claustrophobia working in my shop. I am not planning to quit woodworking because of my workshop disadvantages,lol.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *How often do you rearrange your shop?*
> 
> If your shop doesn't have a comfortable corner with a chair and a place to sit and look upon your woodworking domain, you should find a new hobby. There is one thing that I like to do more than make sawdust, and that's sit back in my chair and look at all the tools and benches and piles of wood. I feel like the king of a wooden kingdom where I can choose which piece of oak lives, and which one gets brutally cut in half. I am all powerful and I have an army of machines to protect my rightful place as ruler for life.
> 
> But as I sit I remember that the danger is not reserved only for whatever unlucky piece of wood catches my eye. I, myself am in mortal danger as well. Because I am bound to see some way to upset the carefully balanced ecosystem that is my workshop. My gaze will, more often than not, fall upon some bench or machine that I think may be better located on the other side of the shop. And that always leads to moving every bench, tool and fixture in the whole kingdom.
> 
> My wife and I couldn't be further apart on this issue. She likes things to stay as they are in the house. I think she's obsessed with it. While I like to move things around every other day, she wants them to stay where they are. The dog hasn't been allowed to move in months. It's getting out of hand.
> 
> She sees it differently. To her, I'm the nut-job. Yesterday she caught me moving the drill press for the fourth time this week and just shook her head with disgust. She pointed out that the sharpening bench, both band saws, the jointer, the planer, the lathe, the mortising machine, the sanding machines, the tool cabinet and the big scroll saw have all been moved at least twice in the last month. I tried to tell her that I got some new hand planes and I needed to make them fit into the layout of the shop. But she clearly doesn't understand.
> 
> A workshop is a living, breathing environment. When a new tool is introduced, no matter how small, a place has to be made for it. It's not as simple as making a spot on a shelf. Other tools may be uncomfortable with the newcomer. You have to take rivalries into consideration, cultural issues, it's very complex. A set of antique molding planes can't be placed next to a router! But if you move the router, what about the mortising machine? It's already upset that the router is used to cut mortises, which used to be its exclusive job. Now it sees me giving special consideration to it's arch enemy and it wants to move too. The implications are endless.
> 
> So today I am sitting in my chair with a terrible back ache from carrying a bunch of cast iron machines from one end of the shop to the other and back again. I think I have it all the way I want it now. But then again… I thought the same thing a few days ago. And I have been thinking of buying another router…


*stefang*- I thought my Giant scroll saw was big!How about a photo of the 30 incher?


----------



## Vincent

StumpyNubs said:


> *How often do you rearrange your shop?*
> 
> If your shop doesn't have a comfortable corner with a chair and a place to sit and look upon your woodworking domain, you should find a new hobby. There is one thing that I like to do more than make sawdust, and that's sit back in my chair and look at all the tools and benches and piles of wood. I feel like the king of a wooden kingdom where I can choose which piece of oak lives, and which one gets brutally cut in half. I am all powerful and I have an army of machines to protect my rightful place as ruler for life.
> 
> But as I sit I remember that the danger is not reserved only for whatever unlucky piece of wood catches my eye. I, myself am in mortal danger as well. Because I am bound to see some way to upset the carefully balanced ecosystem that is my workshop. My gaze will, more often than not, fall upon some bench or machine that I think may be better located on the other side of the shop. And that always leads to moving every bench, tool and fixture in the whole kingdom.
> 
> My wife and I couldn't be further apart on this issue. She likes things to stay as they are in the house. I think she's obsessed with it. While I like to move things around every other day, she wants them to stay where they are. The dog hasn't been allowed to move in months. It's getting out of hand.
> 
> She sees it differently. To her, I'm the nut-job. Yesterday she caught me moving the drill press for the fourth time this week and just shook her head with disgust. She pointed out that the sharpening bench, both band saws, the jointer, the planer, the lathe, the mortising machine, the sanding machines, the tool cabinet and the big scroll saw have all been moved at least twice in the last month. I tried to tell her that I got some new hand planes and I needed to make them fit into the layout of the shop. But she clearly doesn't understand.
> 
> A workshop is a living, breathing environment. When a new tool is introduced, no matter how small, a place has to be made for it. It's not as simple as making a spot on a shelf. Other tools may be uncomfortable with the newcomer. You have to take rivalries into consideration, cultural issues, it's very complex. A set of antique molding planes can't be placed next to a router! But if you move the router, what about the mortising machine? It's already upset that the router is used to cut mortises, which used to be its exclusive job. Now it sees me giving special consideration to it's arch enemy and it wants to move too. The implications are endless.
> 
> So today I am sitting in my chair with a terrible back ache from carrying a bunch of cast iron machines from one end of the shop to the other and back again. I think I have it all the way I want it now. But then again… I thought the same thing a few days ago. And I have been thinking of buying another router…


My shop moves around constantly….sometimes it seems like it does it on its own. Since just about everything is on wheels, moving isn't the issue. Finding a place for everything is. Right now, I have a LOT of lumber and sheet goods taking up a lot of real estate. My biggest problem is not throwing out all of the cutoffs. How small is too small….maybe I will find a use for that bit of wood left over from that 1985 project…my isn't that an interesting knot or grain ripple.


----------



## stefang

StumpyNubs said:


> *How often do you rearrange your shop?*
> 
> If your shop doesn't have a comfortable corner with a chair and a place to sit and look upon your woodworking domain, you should find a new hobby. There is one thing that I like to do more than make sawdust, and that's sit back in my chair and look at all the tools and benches and piles of wood. I feel like the king of a wooden kingdom where I can choose which piece of oak lives, and which one gets brutally cut in half. I am all powerful and I have an army of machines to protect my rightful place as ruler for life.
> 
> But as I sit I remember that the danger is not reserved only for whatever unlucky piece of wood catches my eye. I, myself am in mortal danger as well. Because I am bound to see some way to upset the carefully balanced ecosystem that is my workshop. My gaze will, more often than not, fall upon some bench or machine that I think may be better located on the other side of the shop. And that always leads to moving every bench, tool and fixture in the whole kingdom.
> 
> My wife and I couldn't be further apart on this issue. She likes things to stay as they are in the house. I think she's obsessed with it. While I like to move things around every other day, she wants them to stay where they are. The dog hasn't been allowed to move in months. It's getting out of hand.
> 
> She sees it differently. To her, I'm the nut-job. Yesterday she caught me moving the drill press for the fourth time this week and just shook her head with disgust. She pointed out that the sharpening bench, both band saws, the jointer, the planer, the lathe, the mortising machine, the sanding machines, the tool cabinet and the big scroll saw have all been moved at least twice in the last month. I tried to tell her that I got some new hand planes and I needed to make them fit into the layout of the shop. But she clearly doesn't understand.
> 
> A workshop is a living, breathing environment. When a new tool is introduced, no matter how small, a place has to be made for it. It's not as simple as making a spot on a shelf. Other tools may be uncomfortable with the newcomer. You have to take rivalries into consideration, cultural issues, it's very complex. A set of antique molding planes can't be placed next to a router! But if you move the router, what about the mortising machine? It's already upset that the router is used to cut mortises, which used to be its exclusive job. Now it sees me giving special consideration to it's arch enemy and it wants to move too. The implications are endless.
> 
> So today I am sitting in my chair with a terrible back ache from carrying a bunch of cast iron machines from one end of the shop to the other and back again. I think I have it all the way I want it now. But then again… I thought the same thing a few days ago. And I have been thinking of buying another router…


Here it is Stumpy. You can't see all of it, but it is long. It is a wonderful machine. The rest of my shop is on my home page.

"


----------



## craftsman on the lake

StumpyNubs said:


> *How often do you rearrange your shop?*
> 
> If your shop doesn't have a comfortable corner with a chair and a place to sit and look upon your woodworking domain, you should find a new hobby. There is one thing that I like to do more than make sawdust, and that's sit back in my chair and look at all the tools and benches and piles of wood. I feel like the king of a wooden kingdom where I can choose which piece of oak lives, and which one gets brutally cut in half. I am all powerful and I have an army of machines to protect my rightful place as ruler for life.
> 
> But as I sit I remember that the danger is not reserved only for whatever unlucky piece of wood catches my eye. I, myself am in mortal danger as well. Because I am bound to see some way to upset the carefully balanced ecosystem that is my workshop. My gaze will, more often than not, fall upon some bench or machine that I think may be better located on the other side of the shop. And that always leads to moving every bench, tool and fixture in the whole kingdom.
> 
> My wife and I couldn't be further apart on this issue. She likes things to stay as they are in the house. I think she's obsessed with it. While I like to move things around every other day, she wants them to stay where they are. The dog hasn't been allowed to move in months. It's getting out of hand.
> 
> She sees it differently. To her, I'm the nut-job. Yesterday she caught me moving the drill press for the fourth time this week and just shook her head with disgust. She pointed out that the sharpening bench, both band saws, the jointer, the planer, the lathe, the mortising machine, the sanding machines, the tool cabinet and the big scroll saw have all been moved at least twice in the last month. I tried to tell her that I got some new hand planes and I needed to make them fit into the layout of the shop. But she clearly doesn't understand.
> 
> A workshop is a living, breathing environment. When a new tool is introduced, no matter how small, a place has to be made for it. It's not as simple as making a spot on a shelf. Other tools may be uncomfortable with the newcomer. You have to take rivalries into consideration, cultural issues, it's very complex. A set of antique molding planes can't be placed next to a router! But if you move the router, what about the mortising machine? It's already upset that the router is used to cut mortises, which used to be its exclusive job. Now it sees me giving special consideration to it's arch enemy and it wants to move too. The implications are endless.
> 
> So today I am sitting in my chair with a terrible back ache from carrying a bunch of cast iron machines from one end of the shop to the other and back again. I think I have it all the way I want it now. But then again… I thought the same thing a few days ago. And I have been thinking of buying another router…


Sometimes you think. If I rearrange stuff I'll have more room around the bench to work. Then you've to to have tuff in a place that they work properly. I use the planer a lot. It needs to be on wheels so I can pull it out and put some long stuff through it. I think the best thing is to keep stuff against the wall but have good casters on each tool. I've found 4" or better will roll over electrical cords and sawdust and chips pretty good. Smaller wheels than 4" and a wood chip is a wheel chock. My shop is 25×25, big buy some standards but it's getting smaller all the time.


----------



## phtaylor36

StumpyNubs said:


> *How often do you rearrange your shop?*
> 
> If your shop doesn't have a comfortable corner with a chair and a place to sit and look upon your woodworking domain, you should find a new hobby. There is one thing that I like to do more than make sawdust, and that's sit back in my chair and look at all the tools and benches and piles of wood. I feel like the king of a wooden kingdom where I can choose which piece of oak lives, and which one gets brutally cut in half. I am all powerful and I have an army of machines to protect my rightful place as ruler for life.
> 
> But as I sit I remember that the danger is not reserved only for whatever unlucky piece of wood catches my eye. I, myself am in mortal danger as well. Because I am bound to see some way to upset the carefully balanced ecosystem that is my workshop. My gaze will, more often than not, fall upon some bench or machine that I think may be better located on the other side of the shop. And that always leads to moving every bench, tool and fixture in the whole kingdom.
> 
> My wife and I couldn't be further apart on this issue. She likes things to stay as they are in the house. I think she's obsessed with it. While I like to move things around every other day, she wants them to stay where they are. The dog hasn't been allowed to move in months. It's getting out of hand.
> 
> She sees it differently. To her, I'm the nut-job. Yesterday she caught me moving the drill press for the fourth time this week and just shook her head with disgust. She pointed out that the sharpening bench, both band saws, the jointer, the planer, the lathe, the mortising machine, the sanding machines, the tool cabinet and the big scroll saw have all been moved at least twice in the last month. I tried to tell her that I got some new hand planes and I needed to make them fit into the layout of the shop. But she clearly doesn't understand.
> 
> A workshop is a living, breathing environment. When a new tool is introduced, no matter how small, a place has to be made for it. It's not as simple as making a spot on a shelf. Other tools may be uncomfortable with the newcomer. You have to take rivalries into consideration, cultural issues, it's very complex. A set of antique molding planes can't be placed next to a router! But if you move the router, what about the mortising machine? It's already upset that the router is used to cut mortises, which used to be its exclusive job. Now it sees me giving special consideration to it's arch enemy and it wants to move too. The implications are endless.
> 
> So today I am sitting in my chair with a terrible back ache from carrying a bunch of cast iron machines from one end of the shop to the other and back again. I think I have it all the way I want it now. But then again… I thought the same thing a few days ago. And I have been thinking of buying another router…


Stumpy, I arrange keys, pens, paperclips…everything should have a clean 9/64th (3.57 mm) gap around it. I spend a lot of time organizing the organization around me.


----------



## treg

StumpyNubs said:


> *How often do you rearrange your shop?*
> 
> If your shop doesn't have a comfortable corner with a chair and a place to sit and look upon your woodworking domain, you should find a new hobby. There is one thing that I like to do more than make sawdust, and that's sit back in my chair and look at all the tools and benches and piles of wood. I feel like the king of a wooden kingdom where I can choose which piece of oak lives, and which one gets brutally cut in half. I am all powerful and I have an army of machines to protect my rightful place as ruler for life.
> 
> But as I sit I remember that the danger is not reserved only for whatever unlucky piece of wood catches my eye. I, myself am in mortal danger as well. Because I am bound to see some way to upset the carefully balanced ecosystem that is my workshop. My gaze will, more often than not, fall upon some bench or machine that I think may be better located on the other side of the shop. And that always leads to moving every bench, tool and fixture in the whole kingdom.
> 
> My wife and I couldn't be further apart on this issue. She likes things to stay as they are in the house. I think she's obsessed with it. While I like to move things around every other day, she wants them to stay where they are. The dog hasn't been allowed to move in months. It's getting out of hand.
> 
> She sees it differently. To her, I'm the nut-job. Yesterday she caught me moving the drill press for the fourth time this week and just shook her head with disgust. She pointed out that the sharpening bench, both band saws, the jointer, the planer, the lathe, the mortising machine, the sanding machines, the tool cabinet and the big scroll saw have all been moved at least twice in the last month. I tried to tell her that I got some new hand planes and I needed to make them fit into the layout of the shop. But she clearly doesn't understand.
> 
> A workshop is a living, breathing environment. When a new tool is introduced, no matter how small, a place has to be made for it. It's not as simple as making a spot on a shelf. Other tools may be uncomfortable with the newcomer. You have to take rivalries into consideration, cultural issues, it's very complex. A set of antique molding planes can't be placed next to a router! But if you move the router, what about the mortising machine? It's already upset that the router is used to cut mortises, which used to be its exclusive job. Now it sees me giving special consideration to it's arch enemy and it wants to move too. The implications are endless.
> 
> So today I am sitting in my chair with a terrible back ache from carrying a bunch of cast iron machines from one end of the shop to the other and back again. I think I have it all the way I want it now. But then again… I thought the same thing a few days ago. And I have been thinking of buying another router…


I had just finished a cabinet this past weekend and while I had planned on using it in my workshop, my wife was starting to hint on other uses for it. So, while she was working last night I quickly hung my cabinet and rearanged the whole place….then I had a cold one.


----------



## stefang

StumpyNubs said:


> *How often do you rearrange your shop?*
> 
> If your shop doesn't have a comfortable corner with a chair and a place to sit and look upon your woodworking domain, you should find a new hobby. There is one thing that I like to do more than make sawdust, and that's sit back in my chair and look at all the tools and benches and piles of wood. I feel like the king of a wooden kingdom where I can choose which piece of oak lives, and which one gets brutally cut in half. I am all powerful and I have an army of machines to protect my rightful place as ruler for life.
> 
> But as I sit I remember that the danger is not reserved only for whatever unlucky piece of wood catches my eye. I, myself am in mortal danger as well. Because I am bound to see some way to upset the carefully balanced ecosystem that is my workshop. My gaze will, more often than not, fall upon some bench or machine that I think may be better located on the other side of the shop. And that always leads to moving every bench, tool and fixture in the whole kingdom.
> 
> My wife and I couldn't be further apart on this issue. She likes things to stay as they are in the house. I think she's obsessed with it. While I like to move things around every other day, she wants them to stay where they are. The dog hasn't been allowed to move in months. It's getting out of hand.
> 
> She sees it differently. To her, I'm the nut-job. Yesterday she caught me moving the drill press for the fourth time this week and just shook her head with disgust. She pointed out that the sharpening bench, both band saws, the jointer, the planer, the lathe, the mortising machine, the sanding machines, the tool cabinet and the big scroll saw have all been moved at least twice in the last month. I tried to tell her that I got some new hand planes and I needed to make them fit into the layout of the shop. But she clearly doesn't understand.
> 
> A workshop is a living, breathing environment. When a new tool is introduced, no matter how small, a place has to be made for it. It's not as simple as making a spot on a shelf. Other tools may be uncomfortable with the newcomer. You have to take rivalries into consideration, cultural issues, it's very complex. A set of antique molding planes can't be placed next to a router! But if you move the router, what about the mortising machine? It's already upset that the router is used to cut mortises, which used to be its exclusive job. Now it sees me giving special consideration to it's arch enemy and it wants to move too. The implications are endless.
> 
> So today I am sitting in my chair with a terrible back ache from carrying a bunch of cast iron machines from one end of the shop to the other and back again. I think I have it all the way I want it now. But then again… I thought the same thing a few days ago. And I have been thinking of buying another router…


Well done Tom. It's right to keep the wife happy, but not at the expense of the shop!


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *How often do you rearrange your shop?*
> 
> If your shop doesn't have a comfortable corner with a chair and a place to sit and look upon your woodworking domain, you should find a new hobby. There is one thing that I like to do more than make sawdust, and that's sit back in my chair and look at all the tools and benches and piles of wood. I feel like the king of a wooden kingdom where I can choose which piece of oak lives, and which one gets brutally cut in half. I am all powerful and I have an army of machines to protect my rightful place as ruler for life.
> 
> But as I sit I remember that the danger is not reserved only for whatever unlucky piece of wood catches my eye. I, myself am in mortal danger as well. Because I am bound to see some way to upset the carefully balanced ecosystem that is my workshop. My gaze will, more often than not, fall upon some bench or machine that I think may be better located on the other side of the shop. And that always leads to moving every bench, tool and fixture in the whole kingdom.
> 
> My wife and I couldn't be further apart on this issue. She likes things to stay as they are in the house. I think she's obsessed with it. While I like to move things around every other day, she wants them to stay where they are. The dog hasn't been allowed to move in months. It's getting out of hand.
> 
> She sees it differently. To her, I'm the nut-job. Yesterday she caught me moving the drill press for the fourth time this week and just shook her head with disgust. She pointed out that the sharpening bench, both band saws, the jointer, the planer, the lathe, the mortising machine, the sanding machines, the tool cabinet and the big scroll saw have all been moved at least twice in the last month. I tried to tell her that I got some new hand planes and I needed to make them fit into the layout of the shop. But she clearly doesn't understand.
> 
> A workshop is a living, breathing environment. When a new tool is introduced, no matter how small, a place has to be made for it. It's not as simple as making a spot on a shelf. Other tools may be uncomfortable with the newcomer. You have to take rivalries into consideration, cultural issues, it's very complex. A set of antique molding planes can't be placed next to a router! But if you move the router, what about the mortising machine? It's already upset that the router is used to cut mortises, which used to be its exclusive job. Now it sees me giving special consideration to it's arch enemy and it wants to move too. The implications are endless.
> 
> So today I am sitting in my chair with a terrible back ache from carrying a bunch of cast iron machines from one end of the shop to the other and back again. I think I have it all the way I want it now. But then again… I thought the same thing a few days ago. And I have been thinking of buying another router…


You hit the nail on the head (shop humor), Stumps. I can't tell ya how many times I've moved things, but, I think I can safely say, that I will move em round again one day…......can't tell ya when, but, only that I will. You are right about everything you just mentioned. Oh, and I do have a stool with a back on it in one corner where I can gaze at my domain. Not as comfee as that nice rocker you have there..  BUT, after all the tools & equipment goes "nite-nite", I'll be havin a cold one, like you. Cheers


----------



## HamS

StumpyNubs said:


> *How often do you rearrange your shop?*
> 
> If your shop doesn't have a comfortable corner with a chair and a place to sit and look upon your woodworking domain, you should find a new hobby. There is one thing that I like to do more than make sawdust, and that's sit back in my chair and look at all the tools and benches and piles of wood. I feel like the king of a wooden kingdom where I can choose which piece of oak lives, and which one gets brutally cut in half. I am all powerful and I have an army of machines to protect my rightful place as ruler for life.
> 
> But as I sit I remember that the danger is not reserved only for whatever unlucky piece of wood catches my eye. I, myself am in mortal danger as well. Because I am bound to see some way to upset the carefully balanced ecosystem that is my workshop. My gaze will, more often than not, fall upon some bench or machine that I think may be better located on the other side of the shop. And that always leads to moving every bench, tool and fixture in the whole kingdom.
> 
> My wife and I couldn't be further apart on this issue. She likes things to stay as they are in the house. I think she's obsessed with it. While I like to move things around every other day, she wants them to stay where they are. The dog hasn't been allowed to move in months. It's getting out of hand.
> 
> She sees it differently. To her, I'm the nut-job. Yesterday she caught me moving the drill press for the fourth time this week and just shook her head with disgust. She pointed out that the sharpening bench, both band saws, the jointer, the planer, the lathe, the mortising machine, the sanding machines, the tool cabinet and the big scroll saw have all been moved at least twice in the last month. I tried to tell her that I got some new hand planes and I needed to make them fit into the layout of the shop. But she clearly doesn't understand.
> 
> A workshop is a living, breathing environment. When a new tool is introduced, no matter how small, a place has to be made for it. It's not as simple as making a spot on a shelf. Other tools may be uncomfortable with the newcomer. You have to take rivalries into consideration, cultural issues, it's very complex. A set of antique molding planes can't be placed next to a router! But if you move the router, what about the mortising machine? It's already upset that the router is used to cut mortises, which used to be its exclusive job. Now it sees me giving special consideration to it's arch enemy and it wants to move too. The implications are endless.
> 
> So today I am sitting in my chair with a terrible back ache from carrying a bunch of cast iron machines from one end of the shop to the other and back again. I think I have it all the way I want it now. But then again… I thought the same thing a few days ago. And I have been thinking of buying another router…


I, on the other never reorganize. Although the tools do have to learn to get along. I say I never reorganize and that is proveably true. To REorganize implies as a necessary antecedent that there was organization in the first place. I am an artist type and organization is not one of my gifts.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *How often do you rearrange your shop?*
> 
> If your shop doesn't have a comfortable corner with a chair and a place to sit and look upon your woodworking domain, you should find a new hobby. There is one thing that I like to do more than make sawdust, and that's sit back in my chair and look at all the tools and benches and piles of wood. I feel like the king of a wooden kingdom where I can choose which piece of oak lives, and which one gets brutally cut in half. I am all powerful and I have an army of machines to protect my rightful place as ruler for life.
> 
> But as I sit I remember that the danger is not reserved only for whatever unlucky piece of wood catches my eye. I, myself am in mortal danger as well. Because I am bound to see some way to upset the carefully balanced ecosystem that is my workshop. My gaze will, more often than not, fall upon some bench or machine that I think may be better located on the other side of the shop. And that always leads to moving every bench, tool and fixture in the whole kingdom.
> 
> My wife and I couldn't be further apart on this issue. She likes things to stay as they are in the house. I think she's obsessed with it. While I like to move things around every other day, she wants them to stay where they are. The dog hasn't been allowed to move in months. It's getting out of hand.
> 
> She sees it differently. To her, I'm the nut-job. Yesterday she caught me moving the drill press for the fourth time this week and just shook her head with disgust. She pointed out that the sharpening bench, both band saws, the jointer, the planer, the lathe, the mortising machine, the sanding machines, the tool cabinet and the big scroll saw have all been moved at least twice in the last month. I tried to tell her that I got some new hand planes and I needed to make them fit into the layout of the shop. But she clearly doesn't understand.
> 
> A workshop is a living, breathing environment. When a new tool is introduced, no matter how small, a place has to be made for it. It's not as simple as making a spot on a shelf. Other tools may be uncomfortable with the newcomer. You have to take rivalries into consideration, cultural issues, it's very complex. A set of antique molding planes can't be placed next to a router! But if you move the router, what about the mortising machine? It's already upset that the router is used to cut mortises, which used to be its exclusive job. Now it sees me giving special consideration to it's arch enemy and it wants to move too. The implications are endless.
> 
> So today I am sitting in my chair with a terrible back ache from carrying a bunch of cast iron machines from one end of the shop to the other and back again. I think I have it all the way I want it now. But then again… I thought the same thing a few days ago. And I have been thinking of buying another router…


Stumpy,
True OCD IS A BUMMER! There are books on setting up a shop, and how to order the work in the shop. Then there is building the shop? Read a statement that seems so true. Some people spend time building "the shop", others spend time "working in the shop." Your router jig design is quite impressive. Maybe a great place for that order seeking brain?

If you have patience to go along with it detail carving would be a place you can put that energy?

Keep it up!


----------



## muleskinner

StumpyNubs said:


> *How often do you rearrange your shop?*
> 
> If your shop doesn't have a comfortable corner with a chair and a place to sit and look upon your woodworking domain, you should find a new hobby. There is one thing that I like to do more than make sawdust, and that's sit back in my chair and look at all the tools and benches and piles of wood. I feel like the king of a wooden kingdom where I can choose which piece of oak lives, and which one gets brutally cut in half. I am all powerful and I have an army of machines to protect my rightful place as ruler for life.
> 
> But as I sit I remember that the danger is not reserved only for whatever unlucky piece of wood catches my eye. I, myself am in mortal danger as well. Because I am bound to see some way to upset the carefully balanced ecosystem that is my workshop. My gaze will, more often than not, fall upon some bench or machine that I think may be better located on the other side of the shop. And that always leads to moving every bench, tool and fixture in the whole kingdom.
> 
> My wife and I couldn't be further apart on this issue. She likes things to stay as they are in the house. I think she's obsessed with it. While I like to move things around every other day, she wants them to stay where they are. The dog hasn't been allowed to move in months. It's getting out of hand.
> 
> She sees it differently. To her, I'm the nut-job. Yesterday she caught me moving the drill press for the fourth time this week and just shook her head with disgust. She pointed out that the sharpening bench, both band saws, the jointer, the planer, the lathe, the mortising machine, the sanding machines, the tool cabinet and the big scroll saw have all been moved at least twice in the last month. I tried to tell her that I got some new hand planes and I needed to make them fit into the layout of the shop. But she clearly doesn't understand.
> 
> A workshop is a living, breathing environment. When a new tool is introduced, no matter how small, a place has to be made for it. It's not as simple as making a spot on a shelf. Other tools may be uncomfortable with the newcomer. You have to take rivalries into consideration, cultural issues, it's very complex. A set of antique molding planes can't be placed next to a router! But if you move the router, what about the mortising machine? It's already upset that the router is used to cut mortises, which used to be its exclusive job. Now it sees me giving special consideration to it's arch enemy and it wants to move too. The implications are endless.
> 
> So today I am sitting in my chair with a terrible back ache from carrying a bunch of cast iron machines from one end of the shop to the other and back again. I think I have it all the way I want it now. But then again… I thought the same thing a few days ago. And I have been thinking of buying another router…


I don't ever have to rearrange my shop. Physics does it for me. When I go out to work on a project (who am I kidding - when I go out to putter) the shop is in perfect stasis. But as soon as I walk in chaos theory is set in motion. It continues until it reaches absolute entropy. At that point I have interrupt my project (okay - my puttering) and reorder the universe.


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *How often do you rearrange your shop?*
> 
> If your shop doesn't have a comfortable corner with a chair and a place to sit and look upon your woodworking domain, you should find a new hobby. There is one thing that I like to do more than make sawdust, and that's sit back in my chair and look at all the tools and benches and piles of wood. I feel like the king of a wooden kingdom where I can choose which piece of oak lives, and which one gets brutally cut in half. I am all powerful and I have an army of machines to protect my rightful place as ruler for life.
> 
> But as I sit I remember that the danger is not reserved only for whatever unlucky piece of wood catches my eye. I, myself am in mortal danger as well. Because I am bound to see some way to upset the carefully balanced ecosystem that is my workshop. My gaze will, more often than not, fall upon some bench or machine that I think may be better located on the other side of the shop. And that always leads to moving every bench, tool and fixture in the whole kingdom.
> 
> My wife and I couldn't be further apart on this issue. She likes things to stay as they are in the house. I think she's obsessed with it. While I like to move things around every other day, she wants them to stay where they are. The dog hasn't been allowed to move in months. It's getting out of hand.
> 
> She sees it differently. To her, I'm the nut-job. Yesterday she caught me moving the drill press for the fourth time this week and just shook her head with disgust. She pointed out that the sharpening bench, both band saws, the jointer, the planer, the lathe, the mortising machine, the sanding machines, the tool cabinet and the big scroll saw have all been moved at least twice in the last month. I tried to tell her that I got some new hand planes and I needed to make them fit into the layout of the shop. But she clearly doesn't understand.
> 
> A workshop is a living, breathing environment. When a new tool is introduced, no matter how small, a place has to be made for it. It's not as simple as making a spot on a shelf. Other tools may be uncomfortable with the newcomer. You have to take rivalries into consideration, cultural issues, it's very complex. A set of antique molding planes can't be placed next to a router! But if you move the router, what about the mortising machine? It's already upset that the router is used to cut mortises, which used to be its exclusive job. Now it sees me giving special consideration to it's arch enemy and it wants to move too. The implications are endless.
> 
> So today I am sitting in my chair with a terrible back ache from carrying a bunch of cast iron machines from one end of the shop to the other and back again. I think I have it all the way I want it now. But then again… I thought the same thing a few days ago. And I have been thinking of buying another router…


As I'm in the process of setting up my shop, I am regularly rethinking the shop layout. Most recently, upgrading to a contractors TS from a jobsite saw required a rethink. I still need to install counter/workbenches, tool storage & supplies/disposables storage. The "final" design and placement/height of said benches will be determined by my "current" layout plan. Once installed, the counter design & placement WILL influence future shop confiqurations. Having such "limiting" factors should make rearranging less complicated as there won't be as many "workable" alternate arrangements.

Part of my extended shop set up, I started 3 months ago & have many years to go before completion, is the fact that I NEED to contemplate ALL options before commiting to a final layout. All the while, new ideas enter my caverness brain & I MUST rethink & tinker wth the layout all over again.

With all that said, I have rearranged my shop hundreds of times, ALL in my head. I just hope that careful "planning" will yeild a very workable & adaptable shop. Only time will tell!!!

If & when I need to rearrange my shop, I invite you & everyone to come over and help. I'll provide the "Cold Ones"!!!


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *How often do you rearrange your shop?*
> 
> If your shop doesn't have a comfortable corner with a chair and a place to sit and look upon your woodworking domain, you should find a new hobby. There is one thing that I like to do more than make sawdust, and that's sit back in my chair and look at all the tools and benches and piles of wood. I feel like the king of a wooden kingdom where I can choose which piece of oak lives, and which one gets brutally cut in half. I am all powerful and I have an army of machines to protect my rightful place as ruler for life.
> 
> But as I sit I remember that the danger is not reserved only for whatever unlucky piece of wood catches my eye. I, myself am in mortal danger as well. Because I am bound to see some way to upset the carefully balanced ecosystem that is my workshop. My gaze will, more often than not, fall upon some bench or machine that I think may be better located on the other side of the shop. And that always leads to moving every bench, tool and fixture in the whole kingdom.
> 
> My wife and I couldn't be further apart on this issue. She likes things to stay as they are in the house. I think she's obsessed with it. While I like to move things around every other day, she wants them to stay where they are. The dog hasn't been allowed to move in months. It's getting out of hand.
> 
> She sees it differently. To her, I'm the nut-job. Yesterday she caught me moving the drill press for the fourth time this week and just shook her head with disgust. She pointed out that the sharpening bench, both band saws, the jointer, the planer, the lathe, the mortising machine, the sanding machines, the tool cabinet and the big scroll saw have all been moved at least twice in the last month. I tried to tell her that I got some new hand planes and I needed to make them fit into the layout of the shop. But she clearly doesn't understand.
> 
> A workshop is a living, breathing environment. When a new tool is introduced, no matter how small, a place has to be made for it. It's not as simple as making a spot on a shelf. Other tools may be uncomfortable with the newcomer. You have to take rivalries into consideration, cultural issues, it's very complex. A set of antique molding planes can't be placed next to a router! But if you move the router, what about the mortising machine? It's already upset that the router is used to cut mortises, which used to be its exclusive job. Now it sees me giving special consideration to it's arch enemy and it wants to move too. The implications are endless.
> 
> So today I am sitting in my chair with a terrible back ache from carrying a bunch of cast iron machines from one end of the shop to the other and back again. I think I have it all the way I want it now. But then again… I thought the same thing a few days ago. And I have been thinking of buying another router…


Does taking every thing out in the yard, blowing the sawdust out then putting everything back in count. If it does I have done it three times. I have to know where everything is. If its moved by someone else, it drives me nuts.


----------



## rogerw

StumpyNubs said:


> *How often do you rearrange your shop?*
> 
> If your shop doesn't have a comfortable corner with a chair and a place to sit and look upon your woodworking domain, you should find a new hobby. There is one thing that I like to do more than make sawdust, and that's sit back in my chair and look at all the tools and benches and piles of wood. I feel like the king of a wooden kingdom where I can choose which piece of oak lives, and which one gets brutally cut in half. I am all powerful and I have an army of machines to protect my rightful place as ruler for life.
> 
> But as I sit I remember that the danger is not reserved only for whatever unlucky piece of wood catches my eye. I, myself am in mortal danger as well. Because I am bound to see some way to upset the carefully balanced ecosystem that is my workshop. My gaze will, more often than not, fall upon some bench or machine that I think may be better located on the other side of the shop. And that always leads to moving every bench, tool and fixture in the whole kingdom.
> 
> My wife and I couldn't be further apart on this issue. She likes things to stay as they are in the house. I think she's obsessed with it. While I like to move things around every other day, she wants them to stay where they are. The dog hasn't been allowed to move in months. It's getting out of hand.
> 
> She sees it differently. To her, I'm the nut-job. Yesterday she caught me moving the drill press for the fourth time this week and just shook her head with disgust. She pointed out that the sharpening bench, both band saws, the jointer, the planer, the lathe, the mortising machine, the sanding machines, the tool cabinet and the big scroll saw have all been moved at least twice in the last month. I tried to tell her that I got some new hand planes and I needed to make them fit into the layout of the shop. But she clearly doesn't understand.
> 
> A workshop is a living, breathing environment. When a new tool is introduced, no matter how small, a place has to be made for it. It's not as simple as making a spot on a shelf. Other tools may be uncomfortable with the newcomer. You have to take rivalries into consideration, cultural issues, it's very complex. A set of antique molding planes can't be placed next to a router! But if you move the router, what about the mortising machine? It's already upset that the router is used to cut mortises, which used to be its exclusive job. Now it sees me giving special consideration to it's arch enemy and it wants to move too. The implications are endless.
> 
> So today I am sitting in my chair with a terrible back ache from carrying a bunch of cast iron machines from one end of the shop to the other and back again. I think I have it all the way I want it now. But then again… I thought the same thing a few days ago. And I have been thinking of buying another router…


Where DO you come up with this stuff? lmao

I love it!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Don't lie... YOU HAVE TOO MUCH WOOD!*

Ask any woodworker if they have too much wood, and they will give a resounding NO! You can never have too much wood! But they would be lying…

Take a look around your workshop. Go ahead, I'll wait while you're gone. I need to go get another cup of coffee anyway…

Back already? I bet you didn't even go check because you know I am telling the truth. Your shop is just like mine. It has more wood in it than a bonfire at Woodstock. The problem is, it's mostly scrap! I know, "there's no such thing as scrap wood". But there comes a point when we have to call it what it is! Those half inch wide strips of pine, those three inch long pieces of oak, that splinter of cherry that you can't bring yourself to throw away… you know what I'm talking about, and you're just as ashamed as I am.

There is a fine line between cuttoff and clutter. A few short pieces of hardwood = cuttoffs. A pile of foot long 2X4's with nails in them = clutter. Do you have plastic bins full of tiny pieces of wood? I have one for oak, one for maple, one for walnut, even one for pine. Actually, I have more than one for each. Do you really think I will ever turn those little pieces into a bunch of cutting boards someday? And what about that stack of broken particle board pieces? I have a bundle of 1/8" thick strips I ripped of the edges of 2X4 fir to remove make 2X3's. Why am I saving those?

It gets worse. In the basement is a pile of OSB chunks in small sizes and odd shapes. There is a stack of that fake wood trim I ripped out of my house when I bought it because it was junk… so why can't I throw it away?

Every woodworker is a wood hoarder. It's just a matter of what level you find yourself at. And believe me, if you have a small problem now, you will have a big problem later because it is a viscous cycle that never ends. Get help while you still can! It's time to either make something from those scraps or throw them out. The bottom line is, stop the madness before it takes over the entire shop!

Or, if you like madness, check out the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood: A new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!

And help support the show by visiting the Stumpy Store for project plans!


----------



## scrollgirl

StumpyNubs said:


> *Don't lie... YOU HAVE TOO MUCH WOOD!*
> 
> Ask any woodworker if they have too much wood, and they will give a resounding NO! You can never have too much wood! But they would be lying…
> 
> Take a look around your workshop. Go ahead, I'll wait while you're gone. I need to go get another cup of coffee anyway…
> 
> Back already? I bet you didn't even go check because you know I am telling the truth. Your shop is just like mine. It has more wood in it than a bonfire at Woodstock. The problem is, it's mostly scrap! I know, "there's no such thing as scrap wood". But there comes a point when we have to call it what it is! Those half inch wide strips of pine, those three inch long pieces of oak, that splinter of cherry that you can't bring yourself to throw away… you know what I'm talking about, and you're just as ashamed as I am.
> 
> There is a fine line between cuttoff and clutter. A few short pieces of hardwood = cuttoffs. A pile of foot long 2X4's with nails in them = clutter. Do you have plastic bins full of tiny pieces of wood? I have one for oak, one for maple, one for walnut, even one for pine. Actually, I have more than one for each. Do you really think I will ever turn those little pieces into a bunch of cutting boards someday? And what about that stack of broken particle board pieces? I have a bundle of 1/8" thick strips I ripped of the edges of 2X4 fir to remove make 2X3's. Why am I saving those?
> 
> It gets worse. In the basement is a pile of OSB chunks in small sizes and odd shapes. There is a stack of that fake wood trim I ripped out of my house when I bought it because it was junk… so why can't I throw it away?
> 
> Every woodworker is a wood hoarder. It's just a matter of what level you find yourself at. And believe me, if you have a small problem now, you will have a big problem later because it is a viscous cycle that never ends. Get help while you still can! It's time to either make something from those scraps or throw them out. The bottom line is, stop the madness before it takes over the entire shop!
> 
> Or, if you like madness, check out the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood: A new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!
> 
> And help support the show by visiting the Stumpy Store for project plans!


Keith and I have this discussion all the time. With us, however, there are so many small projects that we do that ev everything we have is considered 'valuable'. Especially the small exotic pieces. I suppose where you are setting the bar as far as 'hoarders' go. I used to be the biggest offender here, until Keith took up pen making. That surely got me off the hook! 

Hoard on my friends, hoard on!

Remember . . . Today's garbage is tomorrow's "treasure" (I just made that up!)

Sheila


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Don't lie... YOU HAVE TOO MUCH WOOD!*
> 
> Ask any woodworker if they have too much wood, and they will give a resounding NO! You can never have too much wood! But they would be lying…
> 
> Take a look around your workshop. Go ahead, I'll wait while you're gone. I need to go get another cup of coffee anyway…
> 
> Back already? I bet you didn't even go check because you know I am telling the truth. Your shop is just like mine. It has more wood in it than a bonfire at Woodstock. The problem is, it's mostly scrap! I know, "there's no such thing as scrap wood". But there comes a point when we have to call it what it is! Those half inch wide strips of pine, those three inch long pieces of oak, that splinter of cherry that you can't bring yourself to throw away… you know what I'm talking about, and you're just as ashamed as I am.
> 
> There is a fine line between cuttoff and clutter. A few short pieces of hardwood = cuttoffs. A pile of foot long 2X4's with nails in them = clutter. Do you have plastic bins full of tiny pieces of wood? I have one for oak, one for maple, one for walnut, even one for pine. Actually, I have more than one for each. Do you really think I will ever turn those little pieces into a bunch of cutting boards someday? And what about that stack of broken particle board pieces? I have a bundle of 1/8" thick strips I ripped of the edges of 2X4 fir to remove make 2X3's. Why am I saving those?
> 
> It gets worse. In the basement is a pile of OSB chunks in small sizes and odd shapes. There is a stack of that fake wood trim I ripped out of my house when I bought it because it was junk… so why can't I throw it away?
> 
> Every woodworker is a wood hoarder. It's just a matter of what level you find yourself at. And believe me, if you have a small problem now, you will have a big problem later because it is a viscous cycle that never ends. Get help while you still can! It's time to either make something from those scraps or throw them out. The bottom line is, stop the madness before it takes over the entire shop!
> 
> Or, if you like madness, check out the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood: A new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!
> 
> And help support the show by visiting the Stumpy Store for project plans!


Perfect, pen making is another excuse to save even the smallest scraps! As if I needed another one! Do people make pine pens…


----------



## gavinzagreb

StumpyNubs said:


> *Don't lie... YOU HAVE TOO MUCH WOOD!*
> 
> Ask any woodworker if they have too much wood, and they will give a resounding NO! You can never have too much wood! But they would be lying…
> 
> Take a look around your workshop. Go ahead, I'll wait while you're gone. I need to go get another cup of coffee anyway…
> 
> Back already? I bet you didn't even go check because you know I am telling the truth. Your shop is just like mine. It has more wood in it than a bonfire at Woodstock. The problem is, it's mostly scrap! I know, "there's no such thing as scrap wood". But there comes a point when we have to call it what it is! Those half inch wide strips of pine, those three inch long pieces of oak, that splinter of cherry that you can't bring yourself to throw away… you know what I'm talking about, and you're just as ashamed as I am.
> 
> There is a fine line between cuttoff and clutter. A few short pieces of hardwood = cuttoffs. A pile of foot long 2X4's with nails in them = clutter. Do you have plastic bins full of tiny pieces of wood? I have one for oak, one for maple, one for walnut, even one for pine. Actually, I have more than one for each. Do you really think I will ever turn those little pieces into a bunch of cutting boards someday? And what about that stack of broken particle board pieces? I have a bundle of 1/8" thick strips I ripped of the edges of 2X4 fir to remove make 2X3's. Why am I saving those?
> 
> It gets worse. In the basement is a pile of OSB chunks in small sizes and odd shapes. There is a stack of that fake wood trim I ripped out of my house when I bought it because it was junk… so why can't I throw it away?
> 
> Every woodworker is a wood hoarder. It's just a matter of what level you find yourself at. And believe me, if you have a small problem now, you will have a big problem later because it is a viscous cycle that never ends. Get help while you still can! It's time to either make something from those scraps or throw them out. The bottom line is, stop the madness before it takes over the entire shop!
> 
> Or, if you like madness, check out the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood: A new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!
> 
> And help support the show by visiting the Stumpy Store for project plans!


I know what you're saying, I keep all my scraps until I need some for a BBQ. I actually don't have enough usable wood though. Time to go out scavenging again.
I get a lot of oak mill ends for free and I'm planning on slicing them up and sticking them to some of the old particle board I collect to make panels like this








and then use those panels to make interesting looking furniture that has excellent dust gathering properties.
People who like contemporary designer furniture don't seem to mind about that kind of stuff.(guess they have cleaners)


----------



## BensBeerStShop

StumpyNubs said:


> *Don't lie... YOU HAVE TOO MUCH WOOD!*
> 
> Ask any woodworker if they have too much wood, and they will give a resounding NO! You can never have too much wood! But they would be lying…
> 
> Take a look around your workshop. Go ahead, I'll wait while you're gone. I need to go get another cup of coffee anyway…
> 
> Back already? I bet you didn't even go check because you know I am telling the truth. Your shop is just like mine. It has more wood in it than a bonfire at Woodstock. The problem is, it's mostly scrap! I know, "there's no such thing as scrap wood". But there comes a point when we have to call it what it is! Those half inch wide strips of pine, those three inch long pieces of oak, that splinter of cherry that you can't bring yourself to throw away… you know what I'm talking about, and you're just as ashamed as I am.
> 
> There is a fine line between cuttoff and clutter. A few short pieces of hardwood = cuttoffs. A pile of foot long 2X4's with nails in them = clutter. Do you have plastic bins full of tiny pieces of wood? I have one for oak, one for maple, one for walnut, even one for pine. Actually, I have more than one for each. Do you really think I will ever turn those little pieces into a bunch of cutting boards someday? And what about that stack of broken particle board pieces? I have a bundle of 1/8" thick strips I ripped of the edges of 2X4 fir to remove make 2X3's. Why am I saving those?
> 
> It gets worse. In the basement is a pile of OSB chunks in small sizes and odd shapes. There is a stack of that fake wood trim I ripped out of my house when I bought it because it was junk… so why can't I throw it away?
> 
> Every woodworker is a wood hoarder. It's just a matter of what level you find yourself at. And believe me, if you have a small problem now, you will have a big problem later because it is a viscous cycle that never ends. Get help while you still can! It's time to either make something from those scraps or throw them out. The bottom line is, stop the madness before it takes over the entire shop!
> 
> Or, if you like madness, check out the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood: A new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!
> 
> And help support the show by visiting the Stumpy Store for project plans!


I have a lot of small parts and pieces, but I also have almost no "new" wood in my shop. I work with architectural antiques and I save everything. Sometimes I need to patch a deadbolt hole in a door or find a matching mahogany molding or repair a broken corner on something… etc. I dont get too crazy, but I do have a lot of smalls. Havent got so far as organizing by wood types, but that isn't too far off


----------



## HalDougherty

StumpyNubs said:


> *Don't lie... YOU HAVE TOO MUCH WOOD!*
> 
> Ask any woodworker if they have too much wood, and they will give a resounding NO! You can never have too much wood! But they would be lying…
> 
> Take a look around your workshop. Go ahead, I'll wait while you're gone. I need to go get another cup of coffee anyway…
> 
> Back already? I bet you didn't even go check because you know I am telling the truth. Your shop is just like mine. It has more wood in it than a bonfire at Woodstock. The problem is, it's mostly scrap! I know, "there's no such thing as scrap wood". But there comes a point when we have to call it what it is! Those half inch wide strips of pine, those three inch long pieces of oak, that splinter of cherry that you can't bring yourself to throw away… you know what I'm talking about, and you're just as ashamed as I am.
> 
> There is a fine line between cuttoff and clutter. A few short pieces of hardwood = cuttoffs. A pile of foot long 2X4's with nails in them = clutter. Do you have plastic bins full of tiny pieces of wood? I have one for oak, one for maple, one for walnut, even one for pine. Actually, I have more than one for each. Do you really think I will ever turn those little pieces into a bunch of cutting boards someday? And what about that stack of broken particle board pieces? I have a bundle of 1/8" thick strips I ripped of the edges of 2X4 fir to remove make 2X3's. Why am I saving those?
> 
> It gets worse. In the basement is a pile of OSB chunks in small sizes and odd shapes. There is a stack of that fake wood trim I ripped out of my house when I bought it because it was junk… so why can't I throw it away?
> 
> Every woodworker is a wood hoarder. It's just a matter of what level you find yourself at. And believe me, if you have a small problem now, you will have a big problem later because it is a viscous cycle that never ends. Get help while you still can! It's time to either make something from those scraps or throw them out. The bottom line is, stop the madness before it takes over the entire shop!
> 
> Or, if you like madness, check out the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood: A new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!
> 
> And help support the show by visiting the Stumpy Store for project plans!


LOL, I have a sawmill… So, yes I have wood I don't need or can't use, or can't sell for one reason or another. Some of it I can't even give away. That's what my burn barrel is for. Yesterday I sawed some lumber and after slabbing out the cant to cut lumber from, I edged the wide slabs that were full length to make into boards, and cut the junk off the boards that tapered to nothing and kept the parts I could use make furniture. I've sold all the full length boards and I've stacked up the short stuff for my use. The bark covered slabs would make great firewood, but everybody that has said they want them, hasn't ever picked up a single slab. So, back to the burn barrel. Anybody want a pile of sawdust? My bandsaw doesn't produce chips like a circle sawmill, it makes dust that looks a lot like beach sand. And burns about as quick… I'm running out of holes to fill up with it.


----------



## Bluepine38

StumpyNubs said:


> *Don't lie... YOU HAVE TOO MUCH WOOD!*
> 
> Ask any woodworker if they have too much wood, and they will give a resounding NO! You can never have too much wood! But they would be lying…
> 
> Take a look around your workshop. Go ahead, I'll wait while you're gone. I need to go get another cup of coffee anyway…
> 
> Back already? I bet you didn't even go check because you know I am telling the truth. Your shop is just like mine. It has more wood in it than a bonfire at Woodstock. The problem is, it's mostly scrap! I know, "there's no such thing as scrap wood". But there comes a point when we have to call it what it is! Those half inch wide strips of pine, those three inch long pieces of oak, that splinter of cherry that you can't bring yourself to throw away… you know what I'm talking about, and you're just as ashamed as I am.
> 
> There is a fine line between cuttoff and clutter. A few short pieces of hardwood = cuttoffs. A pile of foot long 2X4's with nails in them = clutter. Do you have plastic bins full of tiny pieces of wood? I have one for oak, one for maple, one for walnut, even one for pine. Actually, I have more than one for each. Do you really think I will ever turn those little pieces into a bunch of cutting boards someday? And what about that stack of broken particle board pieces? I have a bundle of 1/8" thick strips I ripped of the edges of 2X4 fir to remove make 2X3's. Why am I saving those?
> 
> It gets worse. In the basement is a pile of OSB chunks in small sizes and odd shapes. There is a stack of that fake wood trim I ripped out of my house when I bought it because it was junk… so why can't I throw it away?
> 
> Every woodworker is a wood hoarder. It's just a matter of what level you find yourself at. And believe me, if you have a small problem now, you will have a big problem later because it is a viscous cycle that never ends. Get help while you still can! It's time to either make something from those scraps or throw them out. The bottom line is, stop the madness before it takes over the entire shop!
> 
> Or, if you like madness, check out the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood: A new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!
> 
> And help support the show by visiting the Stumpy Store for project plans!


No real good excuses, just a lot of small pieces of wood, some medium sized and some bigger cants from 
my bandsaw drying in the shed. But I used a couple to make holddown knobs for my half circle jig that
I am going to post as soon as I figure how to get the pictures squared away. Keep having fun in the 
shop and now that the garbage people gave me a large sized container, I may get some of the stuff
thrown out.


----------



## wooded

StumpyNubs said:


> *Don't lie... YOU HAVE TOO MUCH WOOD!*
> 
> Ask any woodworker if they have too much wood, and they will give a resounding NO! You can never have too much wood! But they would be lying…
> 
> Take a look around your workshop. Go ahead, I'll wait while you're gone. I need to go get another cup of coffee anyway…
> 
> Back already? I bet you didn't even go check because you know I am telling the truth. Your shop is just like mine. It has more wood in it than a bonfire at Woodstock. The problem is, it's mostly scrap! I know, "there's no such thing as scrap wood". But there comes a point when we have to call it what it is! Those half inch wide strips of pine, those three inch long pieces of oak, that splinter of cherry that you can't bring yourself to throw away… you know what I'm talking about, and you're just as ashamed as I am.
> 
> There is a fine line between cuttoff and clutter. A few short pieces of hardwood = cuttoffs. A pile of foot long 2X4's with nails in them = clutter. Do you have plastic bins full of tiny pieces of wood? I have one for oak, one for maple, one for walnut, even one for pine. Actually, I have more than one for each. Do you really think I will ever turn those little pieces into a bunch of cutting boards someday? And what about that stack of broken particle board pieces? I have a bundle of 1/8" thick strips I ripped of the edges of 2X4 fir to remove make 2X3's. Why am I saving those?
> 
> It gets worse. In the basement is a pile of OSB chunks in small sizes and odd shapes. There is a stack of that fake wood trim I ripped out of my house when I bought it because it was junk… so why can't I throw it away?
> 
> Every woodworker is a wood hoarder. It's just a matter of what level you find yourself at. And believe me, if you have a small problem now, you will have a big problem later because it is a viscous cycle that never ends. Get help while you still can! It's time to either make something from those scraps or throw them out. The bottom line is, stop the madness before it takes over the entire shop!
> 
> Or, if you like madness, check out the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood: A new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!
> 
> And help support the show by visiting the Stumpy Store for project plans!


It might be fun to take all your small scraps and glue them together edge to edge then start milling the down with a planer then a drum sander into a sheet then make a box and save the scraps, then glue…...............or maybe not.;-J


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Don't lie... YOU HAVE TOO MUCH WOOD!*
> 
> Ask any woodworker if they have too much wood, and they will give a resounding NO! You can never have too much wood! But they would be lying…
> 
> Take a look around your workshop. Go ahead, I'll wait while you're gone. I need to go get another cup of coffee anyway…
> 
> Back already? I bet you didn't even go check because you know I am telling the truth. Your shop is just like mine. It has more wood in it than a bonfire at Woodstock. The problem is, it's mostly scrap! I know, "there's no such thing as scrap wood". But there comes a point when we have to call it what it is! Those half inch wide strips of pine, those three inch long pieces of oak, that splinter of cherry that you can't bring yourself to throw away… you know what I'm talking about, and you're just as ashamed as I am.
> 
> There is a fine line between cuttoff and clutter. A few short pieces of hardwood = cuttoffs. A pile of foot long 2X4's with nails in them = clutter. Do you have plastic bins full of tiny pieces of wood? I have one for oak, one for maple, one for walnut, even one for pine. Actually, I have more than one for each. Do you really think I will ever turn those little pieces into a bunch of cutting boards someday? And what about that stack of broken particle board pieces? I have a bundle of 1/8" thick strips I ripped of the edges of 2X4 fir to remove make 2X3's. Why am I saving those?
> 
> It gets worse. In the basement is a pile of OSB chunks in small sizes and odd shapes. There is a stack of that fake wood trim I ripped out of my house when I bought it because it was junk… so why can't I throw it away?
> 
> Every woodworker is a wood hoarder. It's just a matter of what level you find yourself at. And believe me, if you have a small problem now, you will have a big problem later because it is a viscous cycle that never ends. Get help while you still can! It's time to either make something from those scraps or throw them out. The bottom line is, stop the madness before it takes over the entire shop!
> 
> Or, if you like madness, check out the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood: A new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!
> 
> And help support the show by visiting the Stumpy Store for project plans!


I have reduced this issue in my shop (not elimiated…reduced). I have two of those plastic tubs you see at parties filled with ice and holding beer (at least that's how they commonly get used here) that I throw my cut-offs and scraps into. Whenever we have a fire in our backyard fire pit, we use this wood "to get it started" (frequently there is so much we burn just it all evening…you'd be amazed at how much wood will fit into one of those tubs!). This way I usually have plenty of scrap around to fix/mend/accentuate with but not so much I can't use my shop for tripping over it. I have to admit though that some of my higher priced hardwood scraps do not make it into the tubs (ie walnut lately). The scarp has to be not much more than a shaving for those to go in. Most of my cut-offs/scrap is pine or poplar, followed by some maple.


----------



## dbhost

StumpyNubs said:


> *Don't lie... YOU HAVE TOO MUCH WOOD!*
> 
> Ask any woodworker if they have too much wood, and they will give a resounding NO! You can never have too much wood! But they would be lying…
> 
> Take a look around your workshop. Go ahead, I'll wait while you're gone. I need to go get another cup of coffee anyway…
> 
> Back already? I bet you didn't even go check because you know I am telling the truth. Your shop is just like mine. It has more wood in it than a bonfire at Woodstock. The problem is, it's mostly scrap! I know, "there's no such thing as scrap wood". But there comes a point when we have to call it what it is! Those half inch wide strips of pine, those three inch long pieces of oak, that splinter of cherry that you can't bring yourself to throw away… you know what I'm talking about, and you're just as ashamed as I am.
> 
> There is a fine line between cuttoff and clutter. A few short pieces of hardwood = cuttoffs. A pile of foot long 2X4's with nails in them = clutter. Do you have plastic bins full of tiny pieces of wood? I have one for oak, one for maple, one for walnut, even one for pine. Actually, I have more than one for each. Do you really think I will ever turn those little pieces into a bunch of cutting boards someday? And what about that stack of broken particle board pieces? I have a bundle of 1/8" thick strips I ripped of the edges of 2X4 fir to remove make 2X3's. Why am I saving those?
> 
> It gets worse. In the basement is a pile of OSB chunks in small sizes and odd shapes. There is a stack of that fake wood trim I ripped out of my house when I bought it because it was junk… so why can't I throw it away?
> 
> Every woodworker is a wood hoarder. It's just a matter of what level you find yourself at. And believe me, if you have a small problem now, you will have a big problem later because it is a viscous cycle that never ends. Get help while you still can! It's time to either make something from those scraps or throw them out. The bottom line is, stop the madness before it takes over the entire shop!
> 
> Or, if you like madness, check out the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood: A new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!
> 
> And help support the show by visiting the Stumpy Store for project plans!


Hardwood scraps go in the BBQ, softwoods go to the burn pile, sadly that burn pile is no longer. The friend that was clearing land is done, so he might come up with a burn pile once a year or so now… Too long to wait. Maybe I need an excuse to take a couple of 55 gallon drums of cutoffs on a camping trip with me never to return…


----------



## craftsman on the lake

StumpyNubs said:


> *Don't lie... YOU HAVE TOO MUCH WOOD!*
> 
> Ask any woodworker if they have too much wood, and they will give a resounding NO! You can never have too much wood! But they would be lying…
> 
> Take a look around your workshop. Go ahead, I'll wait while you're gone. I need to go get another cup of coffee anyway…
> 
> Back already? I bet you didn't even go check because you know I am telling the truth. Your shop is just like mine. It has more wood in it than a bonfire at Woodstock. The problem is, it's mostly scrap! I know, "there's no such thing as scrap wood". But there comes a point when we have to call it what it is! Those half inch wide strips of pine, those three inch long pieces of oak, that splinter of cherry that you can't bring yourself to throw away… you know what I'm talking about, and you're just as ashamed as I am.
> 
> There is a fine line between cuttoff and clutter. A few short pieces of hardwood = cuttoffs. A pile of foot long 2X4's with nails in them = clutter. Do you have plastic bins full of tiny pieces of wood? I have one for oak, one for maple, one for walnut, even one for pine. Actually, I have more than one for each. Do you really think I will ever turn those little pieces into a bunch of cutting boards someday? And what about that stack of broken particle board pieces? I have a bundle of 1/8" thick strips I ripped of the edges of 2X4 fir to remove make 2X3's. Why am I saving those?
> 
> It gets worse. In the basement is a pile of OSB chunks in small sizes and odd shapes. There is a stack of that fake wood trim I ripped out of my house when I bought it because it was junk… so why can't I throw it away?
> 
> Every woodworker is a wood hoarder. It's just a matter of what level you find yourself at. And believe me, if you have a small problem now, you will have a big problem later because it is a viscous cycle that never ends. Get help while you still can! It's time to either make something from those scraps or throw them out. The bottom line is, stop the madness before it takes over the entire shop!
> 
> Or, if you like madness, check out the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood: A new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!
> 
> And help support the show by visiting the Stumpy Store for project plans!


I know what you mean. At first you can't get rid of it then later on as you build up a lifetime supply of scraps you begin to realize that you shouldn't keep more scraps than you have lifespan to use them.

I made a sad and interesting scrap wood story that I posted in a forum topic a short while ago.


----------



## treg

StumpyNubs said:


> *Don't lie... YOU HAVE TOO MUCH WOOD!*
> 
> Ask any woodworker if they have too much wood, and they will give a resounding NO! You can never have too much wood! But they would be lying…
> 
> Take a look around your workshop. Go ahead, I'll wait while you're gone. I need to go get another cup of coffee anyway…
> 
> Back already? I bet you didn't even go check because you know I am telling the truth. Your shop is just like mine. It has more wood in it than a bonfire at Woodstock. The problem is, it's mostly scrap! I know, "there's no such thing as scrap wood". But there comes a point when we have to call it what it is! Those half inch wide strips of pine, those three inch long pieces of oak, that splinter of cherry that you can't bring yourself to throw away… you know what I'm talking about, and you're just as ashamed as I am.
> 
> There is a fine line between cuttoff and clutter. A few short pieces of hardwood = cuttoffs. A pile of foot long 2X4's with nails in them = clutter. Do you have plastic bins full of tiny pieces of wood? I have one for oak, one for maple, one for walnut, even one for pine. Actually, I have more than one for each. Do you really think I will ever turn those little pieces into a bunch of cutting boards someday? And what about that stack of broken particle board pieces? I have a bundle of 1/8" thick strips I ripped of the edges of 2X4 fir to remove make 2X3's. Why am I saving those?
> 
> It gets worse. In the basement is a pile of OSB chunks in small sizes and odd shapes. There is a stack of that fake wood trim I ripped out of my house when I bought it because it was junk… so why can't I throw it away?
> 
> Every woodworker is a wood hoarder. It's just a matter of what level you find yourself at. And believe me, if you have a small problem now, you will have a big problem later because it is a viscous cycle that never ends. Get help while you still can! It's time to either make something from those scraps or throw them out. The bottom line is, stop the madness before it takes over the entire shop!
> 
> Or, if you like madness, check out the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood: A new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!
> 
> And help support the show by visiting the Stumpy Store for project plans!


Guilty!


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Don't lie... YOU HAVE TOO MUCH WOOD!*
> 
> Ask any woodworker if they have too much wood, and they will give a resounding NO! You can never have too much wood! But they would be lying…
> 
> Take a look around your workshop. Go ahead, I'll wait while you're gone. I need to go get another cup of coffee anyway…
> 
> Back already? I bet you didn't even go check because you know I am telling the truth. Your shop is just like mine. It has more wood in it than a bonfire at Woodstock. The problem is, it's mostly scrap! I know, "there's no such thing as scrap wood". But there comes a point when we have to call it what it is! Those half inch wide strips of pine, those three inch long pieces of oak, that splinter of cherry that you can't bring yourself to throw away… you know what I'm talking about, and you're just as ashamed as I am.
> 
> There is a fine line between cuttoff and clutter. A few short pieces of hardwood = cuttoffs. A pile of foot long 2X4's with nails in them = clutter. Do you have plastic bins full of tiny pieces of wood? I have one for oak, one for maple, one for walnut, even one for pine. Actually, I have more than one for each. Do you really think I will ever turn those little pieces into a bunch of cutting boards someday? And what about that stack of broken particle board pieces? I have a bundle of 1/8" thick strips I ripped of the edges of 2X4 fir to remove make 2X3's. Why am I saving those?
> 
> It gets worse. In the basement is a pile of OSB chunks in small sizes and odd shapes. There is a stack of that fake wood trim I ripped out of my house when I bought it because it was junk… so why can't I throw it away?
> 
> Every woodworker is a wood hoarder. It's just a matter of what level you find yourself at. And believe me, if you have a small problem now, you will have a big problem later because it is a viscous cycle that never ends. Get help while you still can! It's time to either make something from those scraps or throw them out. The bottom line is, stop the madness before it takes over the entire shop!
> 
> Or, if you like madness, check out the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood: A new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!
> 
> And help support the show by visiting the Stumpy Store for project plans!


Every year I say "got to get rid of that." Then wonder why it is so hard to get aroud to make things. It's buried alive! I envy Hal, cause his crap scrap is probably 10 times as pretty? More is just more. Was going to toss it, and "the city didn't renew the trash compay's contract!" 20 dollars a pickup load is different than 180 dollars plus deposit for a dumpster.

Oh yeah we have had draught here in MN so no burning. Really!

Anothe gem Stumpy!


----------



## greg48

StumpyNubs said:


> *Don't lie... YOU HAVE TOO MUCH WOOD!*
> 
> Ask any woodworker if they have too much wood, and they will give a resounding NO! You can never have too much wood! But they would be lying…
> 
> Take a look around your workshop. Go ahead, I'll wait while you're gone. I need to go get another cup of coffee anyway…
> 
> Back already? I bet you didn't even go check because you know I am telling the truth. Your shop is just like mine. It has more wood in it than a bonfire at Woodstock. The problem is, it's mostly scrap! I know, "there's no such thing as scrap wood". But there comes a point when we have to call it what it is! Those half inch wide strips of pine, those three inch long pieces of oak, that splinter of cherry that you can't bring yourself to throw away… you know what I'm talking about, and you're just as ashamed as I am.
> 
> There is a fine line between cuttoff and clutter. A few short pieces of hardwood = cuttoffs. A pile of foot long 2X4's with nails in them = clutter. Do you have plastic bins full of tiny pieces of wood? I have one for oak, one for maple, one for walnut, even one for pine. Actually, I have more than one for each. Do you really think I will ever turn those little pieces into a bunch of cutting boards someday? And what about that stack of broken particle board pieces? I have a bundle of 1/8" thick strips I ripped of the edges of 2X4 fir to remove make 2X3's. Why am I saving those?
> 
> It gets worse. In the basement is a pile of OSB chunks in small sizes and odd shapes. There is a stack of that fake wood trim I ripped out of my house when I bought it because it was junk… so why can't I throw it away?
> 
> Every woodworker is a wood hoarder. It's just a matter of what level you find yourself at. And believe me, if you have a small problem now, you will have a big problem later because it is a viscous cycle that never ends. Get help while you still can! It's time to either make something from those scraps or throw them out. The bottom line is, stop the madness before it takes over the entire shop!
> 
> Or, if you like madness, check out the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood: A new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!
> 
> And help support the show by visiting the Stumpy Store for project plans!


I confess Stumpy, I have a small problem myself. However, I have a small shop so it becomes a large problem quickly. I wonder if there is a 12 step program for us??


----------



## ArtistryinWood

StumpyNubs said:


> *Don't lie... YOU HAVE TOO MUCH WOOD!*
> 
> Ask any woodworker if they have too much wood, and they will give a resounding NO! You can never have too much wood! But they would be lying…
> 
> Take a look around your workshop. Go ahead, I'll wait while you're gone. I need to go get another cup of coffee anyway…
> 
> Back already? I bet you didn't even go check because you know I am telling the truth. Your shop is just like mine. It has more wood in it than a bonfire at Woodstock. The problem is, it's mostly scrap! I know, "there's no such thing as scrap wood". But there comes a point when we have to call it what it is! Those half inch wide strips of pine, those three inch long pieces of oak, that splinter of cherry that you can't bring yourself to throw away… you know what I'm talking about, and you're just as ashamed as I am.
> 
> There is a fine line between cuttoff and clutter. A few short pieces of hardwood = cuttoffs. A pile of foot long 2X4's with nails in them = clutter. Do you have plastic bins full of tiny pieces of wood? I have one for oak, one for maple, one for walnut, even one for pine. Actually, I have more than one for each. Do you really think I will ever turn those little pieces into a bunch of cutting boards someday? And what about that stack of broken particle board pieces? I have a bundle of 1/8" thick strips I ripped of the edges of 2X4 fir to remove make 2X3's. Why am I saving those?
> 
> It gets worse. In the basement is a pile of OSB chunks in small sizes and odd shapes. There is a stack of that fake wood trim I ripped out of my house when I bought it because it was junk… so why can't I throw it away?
> 
> Every woodworker is a wood hoarder. It's just a matter of what level you find yourself at. And believe me, if you have a small problem now, you will have a big problem later because it is a viscous cycle that never ends. Get help while you still can! It's time to either make something from those scraps or throw them out. The bottom line is, stop the madness before it takes over the entire shop!
> 
> Or, if you like madness, check out the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood: A new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!
> 
> And help support the show by visiting the Stumpy Store for project plans!


You could always make some of these










Or these










I'm making lots of these 
So there


----------



## Rob_n_Wood

StumpyNubs said:


> *Don't lie... YOU HAVE TOO MUCH WOOD!*
> 
> Ask any woodworker if they have too much wood, and they will give a resounding NO! You can never have too much wood! But they would be lying…
> 
> Take a look around your workshop. Go ahead, I'll wait while you're gone. I need to go get another cup of coffee anyway…
> 
> Back already? I bet you didn't even go check because you know I am telling the truth. Your shop is just like mine. It has more wood in it than a bonfire at Woodstock. The problem is, it's mostly scrap! I know, "there's no such thing as scrap wood". But there comes a point when we have to call it what it is! Those half inch wide strips of pine, those three inch long pieces of oak, that splinter of cherry that you can't bring yourself to throw away… you know what I'm talking about, and you're just as ashamed as I am.
> 
> There is a fine line between cuttoff and clutter. A few short pieces of hardwood = cuttoffs. A pile of foot long 2X4's with nails in them = clutter. Do you have plastic bins full of tiny pieces of wood? I have one for oak, one for maple, one for walnut, even one for pine. Actually, I have more than one for each. Do you really think I will ever turn those little pieces into a bunch of cutting boards someday? And what about that stack of broken particle board pieces? I have a bundle of 1/8" thick strips I ripped of the edges of 2X4 fir to remove make 2X3's. Why am I saving those?
> 
> It gets worse. In the basement is a pile of OSB chunks in small sizes and odd shapes. There is a stack of that fake wood trim I ripped out of my house when I bought it because it was junk… so why can't I throw it away?
> 
> Every woodworker is a wood hoarder. It's just a matter of what level you find yourself at. And believe me, if you have a small problem now, you will have a big problem later because it is a viscous cycle that never ends. Get help while you still can! It's time to either make something from those scraps or throw them out. The bottom line is, stop the madness before it takes over the entire shop!
> 
> Or, if you like madness, check out the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood: A new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!
> 
> And help support the show by visiting the Stumpy Store for project plans!


Stumpy how come the things you ponder are the very thoughts we are having are your reading our minds
It seems the more I throw out the more there is. I tried to trick the wood pile once and not throw anything 
out, that only made things worse. I think I need professional help or least a good bon Fire


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Don't lie... YOU HAVE TOO MUCH WOOD!*
> 
> Ask any woodworker if they have too much wood, and they will give a resounding NO! You can never have too much wood! But they would be lying…
> 
> Take a look around your workshop. Go ahead, I'll wait while you're gone. I need to go get another cup of coffee anyway…
> 
> Back already? I bet you didn't even go check because you know I am telling the truth. Your shop is just like mine. It has more wood in it than a bonfire at Woodstock. The problem is, it's mostly scrap! I know, "there's no such thing as scrap wood". But there comes a point when we have to call it what it is! Those half inch wide strips of pine, those three inch long pieces of oak, that splinter of cherry that you can't bring yourself to throw away… you know what I'm talking about, and you're just as ashamed as I am.
> 
> There is a fine line between cuttoff and clutter. A few short pieces of hardwood = cuttoffs. A pile of foot long 2X4's with nails in them = clutter. Do you have plastic bins full of tiny pieces of wood? I have one for oak, one for maple, one for walnut, even one for pine. Actually, I have more than one for each. Do you really think I will ever turn those little pieces into a bunch of cutting boards someday? And what about that stack of broken particle board pieces? I have a bundle of 1/8" thick strips I ripped of the edges of 2X4 fir to remove make 2X3's. Why am I saving those?
> 
> It gets worse. In the basement is a pile of OSB chunks in small sizes and odd shapes. There is a stack of that fake wood trim I ripped out of my house when I bought it because it was junk… so why can't I throw it away?
> 
> Every woodworker is a wood hoarder. It's just a matter of what level you find yourself at. And believe me, if you have a small problem now, you will have a big problem later because it is a viscous cycle that never ends. Get help while you still can! It's time to either make something from those scraps or throw them out. The bottom line is, stop the madness before it takes over the entire shop!
> 
> Or, if you like madness, check out the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood: A new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!
> 
> And help support the show by visiting the Stumpy Store for project plans!


You make a good point Stumps. I'm a cut-off saver also. I know there's gonna be a use fer all those one o these days. I have learned to not save every single cutoff tho, only about 83.3% The other 16.7% of hardwood scraps make gr8 coals fer open fire cookin round the campfire, while havin a cold one


----------



## timbit2006

StumpyNubs said:


> *Don't lie... YOU HAVE TOO MUCH WOOD!*
> 
> Ask any woodworker if they have too much wood, and they will give a resounding NO! You can never have too much wood! But they would be lying…
> 
> Take a look around your workshop. Go ahead, I'll wait while you're gone. I need to go get another cup of coffee anyway…
> 
> Back already? I bet you didn't even go check because you know I am telling the truth. Your shop is just like mine. It has more wood in it than a bonfire at Woodstock. The problem is, it's mostly scrap! I know, "there's no such thing as scrap wood". But there comes a point when we have to call it what it is! Those half inch wide strips of pine, those three inch long pieces of oak, that splinter of cherry that you can't bring yourself to throw away… you know what I'm talking about, and you're just as ashamed as I am.
> 
> There is a fine line between cuttoff and clutter. A few short pieces of hardwood = cuttoffs. A pile of foot long 2X4's with nails in them = clutter. Do you have plastic bins full of tiny pieces of wood? I have one for oak, one for maple, one for walnut, even one for pine. Actually, I have more than one for each. Do you really think I will ever turn those little pieces into a bunch of cutting boards someday? And what about that stack of broken particle board pieces? I have a bundle of 1/8" thick strips I ripped of the edges of 2X4 fir to remove make 2X3's. Why am I saving those?
> 
> It gets worse. In the basement is a pile of OSB chunks in small sizes and odd shapes. There is a stack of that fake wood trim I ripped out of my house when I bought it because it was junk… so why can't I throw it away?
> 
> Every woodworker is a wood hoarder. It's just a matter of what level you find yourself at. And believe me, if you have a small problem now, you will have a big problem later because it is a viscous cycle that never ends. Get help while you still can! It's time to either make something from those scraps or throw them out. The bottom line is, stop the madness before it takes over the entire shop!
> 
> Or, if you like madness, check out the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood: A new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!
> 
> And help support the show by visiting the Stumpy Store for project plans!


I'm saving mine because you can make deflection panels for room acoustics. One of my other hobbies is sound engineering.


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *Don't lie... YOU HAVE TOO MUCH WOOD!*
> 
> Ask any woodworker if they have too much wood, and they will give a resounding NO! You can never have too much wood! But they would be lying…
> 
> Take a look around your workshop. Go ahead, I'll wait while you're gone. I need to go get another cup of coffee anyway…
> 
> Back already? I bet you didn't even go check because you know I am telling the truth. Your shop is just like mine. It has more wood in it than a bonfire at Woodstock. The problem is, it's mostly scrap! I know, "there's no such thing as scrap wood". But there comes a point when we have to call it what it is! Those half inch wide strips of pine, those three inch long pieces of oak, that splinter of cherry that you can't bring yourself to throw away… you know what I'm talking about, and you're just as ashamed as I am.
> 
> There is a fine line between cuttoff and clutter. A few short pieces of hardwood = cuttoffs. A pile of foot long 2X4's with nails in them = clutter. Do you have plastic bins full of tiny pieces of wood? I have one for oak, one for maple, one for walnut, even one for pine. Actually, I have more than one for each. Do you really think I will ever turn those little pieces into a bunch of cutting boards someday? And what about that stack of broken particle board pieces? I have a bundle of 1/8" thick strips I ripped of the edges of 2X4 fir to remove make 2X3's. Why am I saving those?
> 
> It gets worse. In the basement is a pile of OSB chunks in small sizes and odd shapes. There is a stack of that fake wood trim I ripped out of my house when I bought it because it was junk… so why can't I throw it away?
> 
> Every woodworker is a wood hoarder. It's just a matter of what level you find yourself at. And believe me, if you have a small problem now, you will have a big problem later because it is a viscous cycle that never ends. Get help while you still can! It's time to either make something from those scraps or throw them out. The bottom line is, stop the madness before it takes over the entire shop!
> 
> Or, if you like madness, check out the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood: A new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!
> 
> And help support the show by visiting the Stumpy Store for project plans!


I guess I'm one of the lucky ones. ;-)

I moved last June and after three container loads I wasn't hauling, or storing, anymore stuff. I hit that wall where it no longer mattered what I paid for something-if I hadn't used it in the last year it was donated, or dumped. I let go of a lot of 8/4 Poplar, Sapele, Alder, Lyptus and all of my 3/4" plywoods. It all went to a good cause, though.

Only some 4/4 Hard Maple, my veneer stock and some 4" Crown molding made it through, but nothing else.

Now that I'm in the new place, I wish I had some of that back. I've only done one comissioned woodworking project at the house since the move, so, my stocks are very scant at the moment.


----------



## jumbojack

StumpyNubs said:


> *Don't lie... YOU HAVE TOO MUCH WOOD!*
> 
> Ask any woodworker if they have too much wood, and they will give a resounding NO! You can never have too much wood! But they would be lying…
> 
> Take a look around your workshop. Go ahead, I'll wait while you're gone. I need to go get another cup of coffee anyway…
> 
> Back already? I bet you didn't even go check because you know I am telling the truth. Your shop is just like mine. It has more wood in it than a bonfire at Woodstock. The problem is, it's mostly scrap! I know, "there's no such thing as scrap wood". But there comes a point when we have to call it what it is! Those half inch wide strips of pine, those three inch long pieces of oak, that splinter of cherry that you can't bring yourself to throw away… you know what I'm talking about, and you're just as ashamed as I am.
> 
> There is a fine line between cuttoff and clutter. A few short pieces of hardwood = cuttoffs. A pile of foot long 2X4's with nails in them = clutter. Do you have plastic bins full of tiny pieces of wood? I have one for oak, one for maple, one for walnut, even one for pine. Actually, I have more than one for each. Do you really think I will ever turn those little pieces into a bunch of cutting boards someday? And what about that stack of broken particle board pieces? I have a bundle of 1/8" thick strips I ripped of the edges of 2X4 fir to remove make 2X3's. Why am I saving those?
> 
> It gets worse. In the basement is a pile of OSB chunks in small sizes and odd shapes. There is a stack of that fake wood trim I ripped out of my house when I bought it because it was junk… so why can't I throw it away?
> 
> Every woodworker is a wood hoarder. It's just a matter of what level you find yourself at. And believe me, if you have a small problem now, you will have a big problem later because it is a viscous cycle that never ends. Get help while you still can! It's time to either make something from those scraps or throw them out. The bottom line is, stop the madness before it takes over the entire shop!
> 
> Or, if you like madness, check out the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood: A new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!
> 
> And help support the show by visiting the Stumpy Store for project plans!


Thank you Stumpy.


----------



## Martyroc

StumpyNubs said:


> *Don't lie... YOU HAVE TOO MUCH WOOD!*
> 
> Ask any woodworker if they have too much wood, and they will give a resounding NO! You can never have too much wood! But they would be lying…
> 
> Take a look around your workshop. Go ahead, I'll wait while you're gone. I need to go get another cup of coffee anyway…
> 
> Back already? I bet you didn't even go check because you know I am telling the truth. Your shop is just like mine. It has more wood in it than a bonfire at Woodstock. The problem is, it's mostly scrap! I know, "there's no such thing as scrap wood". But there comes a point when we have to call it what it is! Those half inch wide strips of pine, those three inch long pieces of oak, that splinter of cherry that you can't bring yourself to throw away… you know what I'm talking about, and you're just as ashamed as I am.
> 
> There is a fine line between cuttoff and clutter. A few short pieces of hardwood = cuttoffs. A pile of foot long 2X4's with nails in them = clutter. Do you have plastic bins full of tiny pieces of wood? I have one for oak, one for maple, one for walnut, even one for pine. Actually, I have more than one for each. Do you really think I will ever turn those little pieces into a bunch of cutting boards someday? And what about that stack of broken particle board pieces? I have a bundle of 1/8" thick strips I ripped of the edges of 2X4 fir to remove make 2X3's. Why am I saving those?
> 
> It gets worse. In the basement is a pile of OSB chunks in small sizes and odd shapes. There is a stack of that fake wood trim I ripped out of my house when I bought it because it was junk… so why can't I throw it away?
> 
> Every woodworker is a wood hoarder. It's just a matter of what level you find yourself at. And believe me, if you have a small problem now, you will have a big problem later because it is a viscous cycle that never ends. Get help while you still can! It's time to either make something from those scraps or throw them out. The bottom line is, stop the madness before it takes over the entire shop!
> 
> Or, if you like madness, check out the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood: A new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!
> 
> And help support the show by visiting the Stumpy Store for project plans!


Guilty as charged! I save all of them, "my name is Martin and I have a wood problem" what makes it worse is I am constantly on my wife's case to throw stuff out. Too much clutter I always say, and to that her response is, " you have the entire 2 car garage filled with wood" to which I say," I am going to use all that wood for my projects". Talk about being a hypocrit, I disgust me. I am going into my shop to be with my cutoffs/scrap, they understand me and they don't judge me LOL.

P.S. A while ago I was making some angled cuts off some boards the scraps were 6 - 8' long and I just took off enough to have the angled edge. So here I am with maybe a 5 gallon pail filled with these tiny strips. A few weeks later my daughter wants to build a doll house, what should we do for the outside, just paint? WAIT! I have an idea so we put siding on her doll house, had just enough to finish. See I told you I will use them ;-)


----------



## rodman40

StumpyNubs said:


> *Don't lie... YOU HAVE TOO MUCH WOOD!*
> 
> Ask any woodworker if they have too much wood, and they will give a resounding NO! You can never have too much wood! But they would be lying…
> 
> Take a look around your workshop. Go ahead, I'll wait while you're gone. I need to go get another cup of coffee anyway…
> 
> Back already? I bet you didn't even go check because you know I am telling the truth. Your shop is just like mine. It has more wood in it than a bonfire at Woodstock. The problem is, it's mostly scrap! I know, "there's no such thing as scrap wood". But there comes a point when we have to call it what it is! Those half inch wide strips of pine, those three inch long pieces of oak, that splinter of cherry that you can't bring yourself to throw away… you know what I'm talking about, and you're just as ashamed as I am.
> 
> There is a fine line between cuttoff and clutter. A few short pieces of hardwood = cuttoffs. A pile of foot long 2X4's with nails in them = clutter. Do you have plastic bins full of tiny pieces of wood? I have one for oak, one for maple, one for walnut, even one for pine. Actually, I have more than one for each. Do you really think I will ever turn those little pieces into a bunch of cutting boards someday? And what about that stack of broken particle board pieces? I have a bundle of 1/8" thick strips I ripped of the edges of 2X4 fir to remove make 2X3's. Why am I saving those?
> 
> It gets worse. In the basement is a pile of OSB chunks in small sizes and odd shapes. There is a stack of that fake wood trim I ripped out of my house when I bought it because it was junk… so why can't I throw it away?
> 
> Every woodworker is a wood hoarder. It's just a matter of what level you find yourself at. And believe me, if you have a small problem now, you will have a big problem later because it is a viscous cycle that never ends. Get help while you still can! It's time to either make something from those scraps or throw them out. The bottom line is, stop the madness before it takes over the entire shop!
> 
> Or, if you like madness, check out the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood: A new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!
> 
> And help support the show by visiting the Stumpy Store for project plans!


Hey Greg, When you find that 12 step please send me the info.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Some people just ain't too sharp!*

There are a few golden rules in woodworking: You can never measure it too many times. You can never have too many clamps. Never spill your beer on the table saw. And it's never, ever… sharp enough.

If you only use power tools, you're missing out, buddy! For the love of everything holy, go buy at least one hand plane! I guarantee, when you use it for that first project, you will be hooked forever! There is nothing in this world, I kid you not, like the feel of razor sharp steel cutting smoothly through wood.

But there's a problem, one that has turned countless new woodworkers away from hand tools, forever to live on the dark side with its power saws and random orbit sanders. It's a problem that manifests itself the very first time they put steel to wood. You know what I'm talking about… the plane clogs, tears at the fibers, and makes a mess of things, and it often leads to a chunk of cast iron and rosewood crashing into the wall across the shop.

The very first time I picked up a hand plane I encountered this problem. It was a brand spankin' new plane. I was certain it was a good one because I'd spent a whole $20 on it at Walmart, and the polyurethaned wood handles glistened like the morning sun. I grabbed a chunk of 2X4 and set the blade deep, because I thought a good plane should remove a lot of wood. Let me edit this story for the PG audience and just say that it didn't work out so great. No matter how I set the blade, I ended up with a clogged mouth (on the plane, not my face) and a mess.

I was one of the lucky ones. I had read about the frustration that most new hand tool users can experience, and I resolved to never give up. Like a lone soldier fighting for the freedom of future generations, I kept at it until I had unlocked the secrets of this strange and wonderful tool.

Actually, there was just one fundamental secret that changes everything. It's a secret so valuable, so precious, so vital to life itself that it has been carefully guarded by a handful of craftsman and passed down from one generation to the next for centuries. And I am going to share it with you for free. (Actually, you can mail me fiver if you feel so inclined. I won't turn in down.)

Sharpen the stinking thing! Sharpen it, and then sharpen in again. Then sharpen it some more, and when you think you're done, sharpen it again. The most expensive plane is nothing but a paperweight unless it is properly sharpened. And by sharpened, I mean honed to an edge that will scare the hair off your arm at the very thought of shaving it. This type of sharpening is not possible with hardware store sandpaper. You need the good stuff: honing film, stones, or my personal favorite, polishing compound.

*If you are new to hand tools, do yourself a favor that will literally change your life. Dedicate yourself to learning the craft of sharpening. Then get ready to enjoy the world of hand planes in ways you never dreamed of!*

While you're at it, check out the only woodworking show that is worth it's weight in sawdust: free episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are at Stumpynubs.com!

Visit our Stumpy Store to help support the show!

And in case you missed it a wile back, here's our episode about my favorite way to sharpen. It takes the Worksharp 3000, ditches the expensive paper and glass discs, and turns it into a super-duper sharpening dream machine!






*UPDATE:*

A lot of people have been asking me to make these plans available. It is the designs for the Worksharp 3000 setup I did in Blue Collar Woodworking episode #6=. It is a holder for the system with a drawer for accessories, plus a platform to sharpen wide blades, a holder for a full range of MDF discs with less expensive sandpaper and buffing compounds instead of the pricey honing films. It also has an attachment to use Tormek and Jet jigs.

Thought I'd post it for those who have emailed me about it!


----------



## Bluepine38

StumpyNubs said:


> *Some people just ain't too sharp!*
> 
> There are a few golden rules in woodworking: You can never measure it too many times. You can never have too many clamps. Never spill your beer on the table saw. And it's never, ever… sharp enough.
> 
> If you only use power tools, you're missing out, buddy! For the love of everything holy, go buy at least one hand plane! I guarantee, when you use it for that first project, you will be hooked forever! There is nothing in this world, I kid you not, like the feel of razor sharp steel cutting smoothly through wood.
> 
> But there's a problem, one that has turned countless new woodworkers away from hand tools, forever to live on the dark side with its power saws and random orbit sanders. It's a problem that manifests itself the very first time they put steel to wood. You know what I'm talking about… the plane clogs, tears at the fibers, and makes a mess of things, and it often leads to a chunk of cast iron and rosewood crashing into the wall across the shop.
> 
> The very first time I picked up a hand plane I encountered this problem. It was a brand spankin' new plane. I was certain it was a good one because I'd spent a whole $20 on it at Walmart, and the polyurethaned wood handles glistened like the morning sun. I grabbed a chunk of 2X4 and set the blade deep, because I thought a good plane should remove a lot of wood. Let me edit this story for the PG audience and just say that it didn't work out so great. No matter how I set the blade, I ended up with a clogged mouth (on the plane, not my face) and a mess.
> 
> I was one of the lucky ones. I had read about the frustration that most new hand tool users can experience, and I resolved to never give up. Like a lone soldier fighting for the freedom of future generations, I kept at it until I had unlocked the secrets of this strange and wonderful tool.
> 
> Actually, there was just one fundamental secret that changes everything. It's a secret so valuable, so precious, so vital to life itself that it has been carefully guarded by a handful of craftsman and passed down from one generation to the next for centuries. And I am going to share it with you for free. (Actually, you can mail me fiver if you feel so inclined. I won't turn in down.)
> 
> Sharpen the stinking thing! Sharpen it, and then sharpen in again. Then sharpen it some more, and when you think you're done, sharpen it again. The most expensive plane is nothing but a paperweight unless it is properly sharpened. And by sharpened, I mean honed to an edge that will scare the hair off your arm at the very thought of shaving it. This type of sharpening is not possible with hardware store sandpaper. You need the good stuff: honing film, stones, or my personal favorite, polishing compound.
> 
> *If you are new to hand tools, do yourself a favor that will literally change your life. Dedicate yourself to learning the craft of sharpening. Then get ready to enjoy the world of hand planes in ways you never dreamed of!*
> 
> While you're at it, check out the only woodworking show that is worth it's weight in sawdust: free episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are at Stumpynubs.com!
> 
> Visit our Stumpy Store to help support the show!
> 
> And in case you missed it a wile back, here's our episode about my favorite way to sharpen. It takes the Worksharp 3000, ditches the expensive paper and glass discs, and turns it into a super-duper sharpening dream machine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> A lot of people have been asking me to make these plans available. It is the designs for the Worksharp 3000 setup I did in Blue Collar Woodworking episode #6=. It is a holder for the system with a drawer for accessories, plus a platform to sharpen wide blades, a holder for a full range of MDF discs with less expensive sandpaper and buffing compounds instead of the pricey honing films. It also has an attachment to use Tormek and Jet jigs.
> 
> Thought I'd post it for those who have emailed me about it!


I started working with planes in 1952 in high school shop, and was very happy when I was able to use 
a belt sander to finish off large pieces of wood used to make a coffee table and large cedar chest. I 
still have an old Stanley block plane and smoother plane that are never to far from my hands in the shop.
I was going to buy a larger plane a year or so back, but Stanley quality has deteriorated somewhat, so I 
am saving up for a good plane. Thank you for bringing back good memories.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Some people just ain't too sharp!*
> 
> There are a few golden rules in woodworking: You can never measure it too many times. You can never have too many clamps. Never spill your beer on the table saw. And it's never, ever… sharp enough.
> 
> If you only use power tools, you're missing out, buddy! For the love of everything holy, go buy at least one hand plane! I guarantee, when you use it for that first project, you will be hooked forever! There is nothing in this world, I kid you not, like the feel of razor sharp steel cutting smoothly through wood.
> 
> But there's a problem, one that has turned countless new woodworkers away from hand tools, forever to live on the dark side with its power saws and random orbit sanders. It's a problem that manifests itself the very first time they put steel to wood. You know what I'm talking about… the plane clogs, tears at the fibers, and makes a mess of things, and it often leads to a chunk of cast iron and rosewood crashing into the wall across the shop.
> 
> The very first time I picked up a hand plane I encountered this problem. It was a brand spankin' new plane. I was certain it was a good one because I'd spent a whole $20 on it at Walmart, and the polyurethaned wood handles glistened like the morning sun. I grabbed a chunk of 2X4 and set the blade deep, because I thought a good plane should remove a lot of wood. Let me edit this story for the PG audience and just say that it didn't work out so great. No matter how I set the blade, I ended up with a clogged mouth (on the plane, not my face) and a mess.
> 
> I was one of the lucky ones. I had read about the frustration that most new hand tool users can experience, and I resolved to never give up. Like a lone soldier fighting for the freedom of future generations, I kept at it until I had unlocked the secrets of this strange and wonderful tool.
> 
> Actually, there was just one fundamental secret that changes everything. It's a secret so valuable, so precious, so vital to life itself that it has been carefully guarded by a handful of craftsman and passed down from one generation to the next for centuries. And I am going to share it with you for free. (Actually, you can mail me fiver if you feel so inclined. I won't turn in down.)
> 
> Sharpen the stinking thing! Sharpen it, and then sharpen in again. Then sharpen it some more, and when you think you're done, sharpen it again. The most expensive plane is nothing but a paperweight unless it is properly sharpened. And by sharpened, I mean honed to an edge that will scare the hair off your arm at the very thought of shaving it. This type of sharpening is not possible with hardware store sandpaper. You need the good stuff: honing film, stones, or my personal favorite, polishing compound.
> 
> *If you are new to hand tools, do yourself a favor that will literally change your life. Dedicate yourself to learning the craft of sharpening. Then get ready to enjoy the world of hand planes in ways you never dreamed of!*
> 
> While you're at it, check out the only woodworking show that is worth it's weight in sawdust: free episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are at Stumpynubs.com!
> 
> Visit our Stumpy Store to help support the show!
> 
> And in case you missed it a wile back, here's our episode about my favorite way to sharpen. It takes the Worksharp 3000, ditches the expensive paper and glass discs, and turns it into a super-duper sharpening dream machine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> A lot of people have been asking me to make these plans available. It is the designs for the Worksharp 3000 setup I did in Blue Collar Woodworking episode #6=. It is a holder for the system with a drawer for accessories, plus a platform to sharpen wide blades, a holder for a full range of MDF discs with less expensive sandpaper and buffing compounds instead of the pricey honing films. It also has an attachment to use Tormek and Jet jigs.
> 
> Thought I'd post it for those who have emailed me about it!


Very good post Stumps. One thing for sure also is simply this: A dull tool, becomes a dangerous tool.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Some people just ain't too sharp!*
> 
> There are a few golden rules in woodworking: You can never measure it too many times. You can never have too many clamps. Never spill your beer on the table saw. And it's never, ever… sharp enough.
> 
> If you only use power tools, you're missing out, buddy! For the love of everything holy, go buy at least one hand plane! I guarantee, when you use it for that first project, you will be hooked forever! There is nothing in this world, I kid you not, like the feel of razor sharp steel cutting smoothly through wood.
> 
> But there's a problem, one that has turned countless new woodworkers away from hand tools, forever to live on the dark side with its power saws and random orbit sanders. It's a problem that manifests itself the very first time they put steel to wood. You know what I'm talking about… the plane clogs, tears at the fibers, and makes a mess of things, and it often leads to a chunk of cast iron and rosewood crashing into the wall across the shop.
> 
> The very first time I picked up a hand plane I encountered this problem. It was a brand spankin' new plane. I was certain it was a good one because I'd spent a whole $20 on it at Walmart, and the polyurethaned wood handles glistened like the morning sun. I grabbed a chunk of 2X4 and set the blade deep, because I thought a good plane should remove a lot of wood. Let me edit this story for the PG audience and just say that it didn't work out so great. No matter how I set the blade, I ended up with a clogged mouth (on the plane, not my face) and a mess.
> 
> I was one of the lucky ones. I had read about the frustration that most new hand tool users can experience, and I resolved to never give up. Like a lone soldier fighting for the freedom of future generations, I kept at it until I had unlocked the secrets of this strange and wonderful tool.
> 
> Actually, there was just one fundamental secret that changes everything. It's a secret so valuable, so precious, so vital to life itself that it has been carefully guarded by a handful of craftsman and passed down from one generation to the next for centuries. And I am going to share it with you for free. (Actually, you can mail me fiver if you feel so inclined. I won't turn in down.)
> 
> Sharpen the stinking thing! Sharpen it, and then sharpen in again. Then sharpen it some more, and when you think you're done, sharpen it again. The most expensive plane is nothing but a paperweight unless it is properly sharpened. And by sharpened, I mean honed to an edge that will scare the hair off your arm at the very thought of shaving it. This type of sharpening is not possible with hardware store sandpaper. You need the good stuff: honing film, stones, or my personal favorite, polishing compound.
> 
> *If you are new to hand tools, do yourself a favor that will literally change your life. Dedicate yourself to learning the craft of sharpening. Then get ready to enjoy the world of hand planes in ways you never dreamed of!*
> 
> While you're at it, check out the only woodworking show that is worth it's weight in sawdust: free episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are at Stumpynubs.com!
> 
> Visit our Stumpy Store to help support the show!
> 
> And in case you missed it a wile back, here's our episode about my favorite way to sharpen. It takes the Worksharp 3000, ditches the expensive paper and glass discs, and turns it into a super-duper sharpening dream machine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> A lot of people have been asking me to make these plans available. It is the designs for the Worksharp 3000 setup I did in Blue Collar Woodworking episode #6=. It is a holder for the system with a drawer for accessories, plus a platform to sharpen wide blades, a holder for a full range of MDF discs with less expensive sandpaper and buffing compounds instead of the pricey honing films. It also has an attachment to use Tormek and Jet jigs.
> 
> Thought I'd post it for those who have emailed me about it!


Stumphy,

I did check out this video earlier. It's well done. It reminded me "I have a worksharp sitting on the shelf." The box and machine were new when I put them on the shelf and later became a shop cat bed! After watching I said "gotta put an edge on my tools." pulled the box off the shelf and found the manual had deteriorated some! Grrrrr!

Took time to sharpen 30 chisels so far! Gouges, lathe tools, and plane blades next!

Thanks!


----------



## phtaylor36

StumpyNubs said:


> *Some people just ain't too sharp!*
> 
> There are a few golden rules in woodworking: You can never measure it too many times. You can never have too many clamps. Never spill your beer on the table saw. And it's never, ever… sharp enough.
> 
> If you only use power tools, you're missing out, buddy! For the love of everything holy, go buy at least one hand plane! I guarantee, when you use it for that first project, you will be hooked forever! There is nothing in this world, I kid you not, like the feel of razor sharp steel cutting smoothly through wood.
> 
> But there's a problem, one that has turned countless new woodworkers away from hand tools, forever to live on the dark side with its power saws and random orbit sanders. It's a problem that manifests itself the very first time they put steel to wood. You know what I'm talking about… the plane clogs, tears at the fibers, and makes a mess of things, and it often leads to a chunk of cast iron and rosewood crashing into the wall across the shop.
> 
> The very first time I picked up a hand plane I encountered this problem. It was a brand spankin' new plane. I was certain it was a good one because I'd spent a whole $20 on it at Walmart, and the polyurethaned wood handles glistened like the morning sun. I grabbed a chunk of 2X4 and set the blade deep, because I thought a good plane should remove a lot of wood. Let me edit this story for the PG audience and just say that it didn't work out so great. No matter how I set the blade, I ended up with a clogged mouth (on the plane, not my face) and a mess.
> 
> I was one of the lucky ones. I had read about the frustration that most new hand tool users can experience, and I resolved to never give up. Like a lone soldier fighting for the freedom of future generations, I kept at it until I had unlocked the secrets of this strange and wonderful tool.
> 
> Actually, there was just one fundamental secret that changes everything. It's a secret so valuable, so precious, so vital to life itself that it has been carefully guarded by a handful of craftsman and passed down from one generation to the next for centuries. And I am going to share it with you for free. (Actually, you can mail me fiver if you feel so inclined. I won't turn in down.)
> 
> Sharpen the stinking thing! Sharpen it, and then sharpen in again. Then sharpen it some more, and when you think you're done, sharpen it again. The most expensive plane is nothing but a paperweight unless it is properly sharpened. And by sharpened, I mean honed to an edge that will scare the hair off your arm at the very thought of shaving it. This type of sharpening is not possible with hardware store sandpaper. You need the good stuff: honing film, stones, or my personal favorite, polishing compound.
> 
> *If you are new to hand tools, do yourself a favor that will literally change your life. Dedicate yourself to learning the craft of sharpening. Then get ready to enjoy the world of hand planes in ways you never dreamed of!*
> 
> While you're at it, check out the only woodworking show that is worth it's weight in sawdust: free episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are at Stumpynubs.com!
> 
> Visit our Stumpy Store to help support the show!
> 
> And in case you missed it a wile back, here's our episode about my favorite way to sharpen. It takes the Worksharp 3000, ditches the expensive paper and glass discs, and turns it into a super-duper sharpening dream machine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> A lot of people have been asking me to make these plans available. It is the designs for the Worksharp 3000 setup I did in Blue Collar Woodworking episode #6=. It is a holder for the system with a drawer for accessories, plus a platform to sharpen wide blades, a holder for a full range of MDF discs with less expensive sandpaper and buffing compounds instead of the pricey honing films. It also has an attachment to use Tormek and Jet jigs.
> 
> Thought I'd post it for those who have emailed me about it!


Good post, good advice. I read a FWW article about sharpening with sandpaper and thought yeah! now were talking. 
...then I looked up the sandpaper the guy uses, might as well buy a diamond stone for that, or a few cheap sharpening machines.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Some people just ain't too sharp!*
> 
> There are a few golden rules in woodworking: You can never measure it too many times. You can never have too many clamps. Never spill your beer on the table saw. And it's never, ever… sharp enough.
> 
> If you only use power tools, you're missing out, buddy! For the love of everything holy, go buy at least one hand plane! I guarantee, when you use it for that first project, you will be hooked forever! There is nothing in this world, I kid you not, like the feel of razor sharp steel cutting smoothly through wood.
> 
> But there's a problem, one that has turned countless new woodworkers away from hand tools, forever to live on the dark side with its power saws and random orbit sanders. It's a problem that manifests itself the very first time they put steel to wood. You know what I'm talking about… the plane clogs, tears at the fibers, and makes a mess of things, and it often leads to a chunk of cast iron and rosewood crashing into the wall across the shop.
> 
> The very first time I picked up a hand plane I encountered this problem. It was a brand spankin' new plane. I was certain it was a good one because I'd spent a whole $20 on it at Walmart, and the polyurethaned wood handles glistened like the morning sun. I grabbed a chunk of 2X4 and set the blade deep, because I thought a good plane should remove a lot of wood. Let me edit this story for the PG audience and just say that it didn't work out so great. No matter how I set the blade, I ended up with a clogged mouth (on the plane, not my face) and a mess.
> 
> I was one of the lucky ones. I had read about the frustration that most new hand tool users can experience, and I resolved to never give up. Like a lone soldier fighting for the freedom of future generations, I kept at it until I had unlocked the secrets of this strange and wonderful tool.
> 
> Actually, there was just one fundamental secret that changes everything. It's a secret so valuable, so precious, so vital to life itself that it has been carefully guarded by a handful of craftsman and passed down from one generation to the next for centuries. And I am going to share it with you for free. (Actually, you can mail me fiver if you feel so inclined. I won't turn in down.)
> 
> Sharpen the stinking thing! Sharpen it, and then sharpen in again. Then sharpen it some more, and when you think you're done, sharpen it again. The most expensive plane is nothing but a paperweight unless it is properly sharpened. And by sharpened, I mean honed to an edge that will scare the hair off your arm at the very thought of shaving it. This type of sharpening is not possible with hardware store sandpaper. You need the good stuff: honing film, stones, or my personal favorite, polishing compound.
> 
> *If you are new to hand tools, do yourself a favor that will literally change your life. Dedicate yourself to learning the craft of sharpening. Then get ready to enjoy the world of hand planes in ways you never dreamed of!*
> 
> While you're at it, check out the only woodworking show that is worth it's weight in sawdust: free episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are at Stumpynubs.com!
> 
> Visit our Stumpy Store to help support the show!
> 
> And in case you missed it a wile back, here's our episode about my favorite way to sharpen. It takes the Worksharp 3000, ditches the expensive paper and glass discs, and turns it into a super-duper sharpening dream machine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> A lot of people have been asking me to make these plans available. It is the designs for the Worksharp 3000 setup I did in Blue Collar Woodworking episode #6=. It is a holder for the system with a drawer for accessories, plus a platform to sharpen wide blades, a holder for a full range of MDF discs with less expensive sandpaper and buffing compounds instead of the pricey honing films. It also has an attachment to use Tormek and Jet jigs.
> 
> Thought I'd post it for those who have emailed me about it!


*Phillip*- I use buffing compound. It's cheap as heck, and it works great. But you need a machine like the Worksharp in the video above to apply it. Sure, the machine is expensive, but I think you save a lot in the long run.


----------



## ShaneA

StumpyNubs said:


> *Some people just ain't too sharp!*
> 
> There are a few golden rules in woodworking: You can never measure it too many times. You can never have too many clamps. Never spill your beer on the table saw. And it's never, ever… sharp enough.
> 
> If you only use power tools, you're missing out, buddy! For the love of everything holy, go buy at least one hand plane! I guarantee, when you use it for that first project, you will be hooked forever! There is nothing in this world, I kid you not, like the feel of razor sharp steel cutting smoothly through wood.
> 
> But there's a problem, one that has turned countless new woodworkers away from hand tools, forever to live on the dark side with its power saws and random orbit sanders. It's a problem that manifests itself the very first time they put steel to wood. You know what I'm talking about… the plane clogs, tears at the fibers, and makes a mess of things, and it often leads to a chunk of cast iron and rosewood crashing into the wall across the shop.
> 
> The very first time I picked up a hand plane I encountered this problem. It was a brand spankin' new plane. I was certain it was a good one because I'd spent a whole $20 on it at Walmart, and the polyurethaned wood handles glistened like the morning sun. I grabbed a chunk of 2X4 and set the blade deep, because I thought a good plane should remove a lot of wood. Let me edit this story for the PG audience and just say that it didn't work out so great. No matter how I set the blade, I ended up with a clogged mouth (on the plane, not my face) and a mess.
> 
> I was one of the lucky ones. I had read about the frustration that most new hand tool users can experience, and I resolved to never give up. Like a lone soldier fighting for the freedom of future generations, I kept at it until I had unlocked the secrets of this strange and wonderful tool.
> 
> Actually, there was just one fundamental secret that changes everything. It's a secret so valuable, so precious, so vital to life itself that it has been carefully guarded by a handful of craftsman and passed down from one generation to the next for centuries. And I am going to share it with you for free. (Actually, you can mail me fiver if you feel so inclined. I won't turn in down.)
> 
> Sharpen the stinking thing! Sharpen it, and then sharpen in again. Then sharpen it some more, and when you think you're done, sharpen it again. The most expensive plane is nothing but a paperweight unless it is properly sharpened. And by sharpened, I mean honed to an edge that will scare the hair off your arm at the very thought of shaving it. This type of sharpening is not possible with hardware store sandpaper. You need the good stuff: honing film, stones, or my personal favorite, polishing compound.
> 
> *If you are new to hand tools, do yourself a favor that will literally change your life. Dedicate yourself to learning the craft of sharpening. Then get ready to enjoy the world of hand planes in ways you never dreamed of!*
> 
> While you're at it, check out the only woodworking show that is worth it's weight in sawdust: free episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are at Stumpynubs.com!
> 
> Visit our Stumpy Store to help support the show!
> 
> And in case you missed it a wile back, here's our episode about my favorite way to sharpen. It takes the Worksharp 3000, ditches the expensive paper and glass discs, and turns it into a super-duper sharpening dream machine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> A lot of people have been asking me to make these plans available. It is the designs for the Worksharp 3000 setup I did in Blue Collar Woodworking episode #6=. It is a holder for the system with a drawer for accessories, plus a platform to sharpen wide blades, a holder for a full range of MDF discs with less expensive sandpaper and buffing compounds instead of the pricey honing films. It also has an attachment to use Tormek and Jet jigs.
> 
> Thought I'd post it for those who have emailed me about it!


Great post Stumpy. Nothing like the frustration of a dull edge, or the excitement and joy of a sharp one.


----------



## Martyroc

StumpyNubs said:


> *Some people just ain't too sharp!*
> 
> There are a few golden rules in woodworking: You can never measure it too many times. You can never have too many clamps. Never spill your beer on the table saw. And it's never, ever… sharp enough.
> 
> If you only use power tools, you're missing out, buddy! For the love of everything holy, go buy at least one hand plane! I guarantee, when you use it for that first project, you will be hooked forever! There is nothing in this world, I kid you not, like the feel of razor sharp steel cutting smoothly through wood.
> 
> But there's a problem, one that has turned countless new woodworkers away from hand tools, forever to live on the dark side with its power saws and random orbit sanders. It's a problem that manifests itself the very first time they put steel to wood. You know what I'm talking about… the plane clogs, tears at the fibers, and makes a mess of things, and it often leads to a chunk of cast iron and rosewood crashing into the wall across the shop.
> 
> The very first time I picked up a hand plane I encountered this problem. It was a brand spankin' new plane. I was certain it was a good one because I'd spent a whole $20 on it at Walmart, and the polyurethaned wood handles glistened like the morning sun. I grabbed a chunk of 2X4 and set the blade deep, because I thought a good plane should remove a lot of wood. Let me edit this story for the PG audience and just say that it didn't work out so great. No matter how I set the blade, I ended up with a clogged mouth (on the plane, not my face) and a mess.
> 
> I was one of the lucky ones. I had read about the frustration that most new hand tool users can experience, and I resolved to never give up. Like a lone soldier fighting for the freedom of future generations, I kept at it until I had unlocked the secrets of this strange and wonderful tool.
> 
> Actually, there was just one fundamental secret that changes everything. It's a secret so valuable, so precious, so vital to life itself that it has been carefully guarded by a handful of craftsman and passed down from one generation to the next for centuries. And I am going to share it with you for free. (Actually, you can mail me fiver if you feel so inclined. I won't turn in down.)
> 
> Sharpen the stinking thing! Sharpen it, and then sharpen in again. Then sharpen it some more, and when you think you're done, sharpen it again. The most expensive plane is nothing but a paperweight unless it is properly sharpened. And by sharpened, I mean honed to an edge that will scare the hair off your arm at the very thought of shaving it. This type of sharpening is not possible with hardware store sandpaper. You need the good stuff: honing film, stones, or my personal favorite, polishing compound.
> 
> *If you are new to hand tools, do yourself a favor that will literally change your life. Dedicate yourself to learning the craft of sharpening. Then get ready to enjoy the world of hand planes in ways you never dreamed of!*
> 
> While you're at it, check out the only woodworking show that is worth it's weight in sawdust: free episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are at Stumpynubs.com!
> 
> Visit our Stumpy Store to help support the show!
> 
> And in case you missed it a wile back, here's our episode about my favorite way to sharpen. It takes the Worksharp 3000, ditches the expensive paper and glass discs, and turns it into a super-duper sharpening dream machine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> A lot of people have been asking me to make these plans available. It is the designs for the Worksharp 3000 setup I did in Blue Collar Woodworking episode #6=. It is a holder for the system with a drawer for accessories, plus a platform to sharpen wide blades, a holder for a full range of MDF discs with less expensive sandpaper and buffing compounds instead of the pricey honing films. It also has an attachment to use Tormek and Jet jigs.
> 
> Thought I'd post it for those who have emailed me about it!


Good post, I had similar issues many many years ago and it wasn't until 7 or 8 years ago until I finally figured it out. I spent a few weeks ago sharpening my planes and chisels, took me just about all day, well worth it. I now have over 6 hand planes and 2 dozen chisels, some good some great some lousy, but even the cheap lousy ones work good as long as they are sharp, only problem is the steel is cheap and doesn't hold the edge.

Where were you 20 years ago when I needed this advice, I hate figuring stuff out for myself, way to lazy for that.


----------



## MoshupTrail

StumpyNubs said:


> *Some people just ain't too sharp!*
> 
> There are a few golden rules in woodworking: You can never measure it too many times. You can never have too many clamps. Never spill your beer on the table saw. And it's never, ever… sharp enough.
> 
> If you only use power tools, you're missing out, buddy! For the love of everything holy, go buy at least one hand plane! I guarantee, when you use it for that first project, you will be hooked forever! There is nothing in this world, I kid you not, like the feel of razor sharp steel cutting smoothly through wood.
> 
> But there's a problem, one that has turned countless new woodworkers away from hand tools, forever to live on the dark side with its power saws and random orbit sanders. It's a problem that manifests itself the very first time they put steel to wood. You know what I'm talking about… the plane clogs, tears at the fibers, and makes a mess of things, and it often leads to a chunk of cast iron and rosewood crashing into the wall across the shop.
> 
> The very first time I picked up a hand plane I encountered this problem. It was a brand spankin' new plane. I was certain it was a good one because I'd spent a whole $20 on it at Walmart, and the polyurethaned wood handles glistened like the morning sun. I grabbed a chunk of 2X4 and set the blade deep, because I thought a good plane should remove a lot of wood. Let me edit this story for the PG audience and just say that it didn't work out so great. No matter how I set the blade, I ended up with a clogged mouth (on the plane, not my face) and a mess.
> 
> I was one of the lucky ones. I had read about the frustration that most new hand tool users can experience, and I resolved to never give up. Like a lone soldier fighting for the freedom of future generations, I kept at it until I had unlocked the secrets of this strange and wonderful tool.
> 
> Actually, there was just one fundamental secret that changes everything. It's a secret so valuable, so precious, so vital to life itself that it has been carefully guarded by a handful of craftsman and passed down from one generation to the next for centuries. And I am going to share it with you for free. (Actually, you can mail me fiver if you feel so inclined. I won't turn in down.)
> 
> Sharpen the stinking thing! Sharpen it, and then sharpen in again. Then sharpen it some more, and when you think you're done, sharpen it again. The most expensive plane is nothing but a paperweight unless it is properly sharpened. And by sharpened, I mean honed to an edge that will scare the hair off your arm at the very thought of shaving it. This type of sharpening is not possible with hardware store sandpaper. You need the good stuff: honing film, stones, or my personal favorite, polishing compound.
> 
> *If you are new to hand tools, do yourself a favor that will literally change your life. Dedicate yourself to learning the craft of sharpening. Then get ready to enjoy the world of hand planes in ways you never dreamed of!*
> 
> While you're at it, check out the only woodworking show that is worth it's weight in sawdust: free episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are at Stumpynubs.com!
> 
> Visit our Stumpy Store to help support the show!
> 
> And in case you missed it a wile back, here's our episode about my favorite way to sharpen. It takes the Worksharp 3000, ditches the expensive paper and glass discs, and turns it into a super-duper sharpening dream machine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> A lot of people have been asking me to make these plans available. It is the designs for the Worksharp 3000 setup I did in Blue Collar Woodworking episode #6=. It is a holder for the system with a drawer for accessories, plus a platform to sharpen wide blades, a holder for a full range of MDF discs with less expensive sandpaper and buffing compounds instead of the pricey honing films. It also has an attachment to use Tormek and Jet jigs.
> 
> Thought I'd post it for those who have emailed me about it!


So what you're saying is, I should get into a hand plane so that I can spend lots of money, time, and frustration on sharpening. I get it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Some people just ain't too sharp!*
> 
> There are a few golden rules in woodworking: You can never measure it too many times. You can never have too many clamps. Never spill your beer on the table saw. And it's never, ever… sharp enough.
> 
> If you only use power tools, you're missing out, buddy! For the love of everything holy, go buy at least one hand plane! I guarantee, when you use it for that first project, you will be hooked forever! There is nothing in this world, I kid you not, like the feel of razor sharp steel cutting smoothly through wood.
> 
> But there's a problem, one that has turned countless new woodworkers away from hand tools, forever to live on the dark side with its power saws and random orbit sanders. It's a problem that manifests itself the very first time they put steel to wood. You know what I'm talking about… the plane clogs, tears at the fibers, and makes a mess of things, and it often leads to a chunk of cast iron and rosewood crashing into the wall across the shop.
> 
> The very first time I picked up a hand plane I encountered this problem. It was a brand spankin' new plane. I was certain it was a good one because I'd spent a whole $20 on it at Walmart, and the polyurethaned wood handles glistened like the morning sun. I grabbed a chunk of 2X4 and set the blade deep, because I thought a good plane should remove a lot of wood. Let me edit this story for the PG audience and just say that it didn't work out so great. No matter how I set the blade, I ended up with a clogged mouth (on the plane, not my face) and a mess.
> 
> I was one of the lucky ones. I had read about the frustration that most new hand tool users can experience, and I resolved to never give up. Like a lone soldier fighting for the freedom of future generations, I kept at it until I had unlocked the secrets of this strange and wonderful tool.
> 
> Actually, there was just one fundamental secret that changes everything. It's a secret so valuable, so precious, so vital to life itself that it has been carefully guarded by a handful of craftsman and passed down from one generation to the next for centuries. And I am going to share it with you for free. (Actually, you can mail me fiver if you feel so inclined. I won't turn in down.)
> 
> Sharpen the stinking thing! Sharpen it, and then sharpen in again. Then sharpen it some more, and when you think you're done, sharpen it again. The most expensive plane is nothing but a paperweight unless it is properly sharpened. And by sharpened, I mean honed to an edge that will scare the hair off your arm at the very thought of shaving it. This type of sharpening is not possible with hardware store sandpaper. You need the good stuff: honing film, stones, or my personal favorite, polishing compound.
> 
> *If you are new to hand tools, do yourself a favor that will literally change your life. Dedicate yourself to learning the craft of sharpening. Then get ready to enjoy the world of hand planes in ways you never dreamed of!*
> 
> While you're at it, check out the only woodworking show that is worth it's weight in sawdust: free episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are at Stumpynubs.com!
> 
> Visit our Stumpy Store to help support the show!
> 
> And in case you missed it a wile back, here's our episode about my favorite way to sharpen. It takes the Worksharp 3000, ditches the expensive paper and glass discs, and turns it into a super-duper sharpening dream machine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> A lot of people have been asking me to make these plans available. It is the designs for the Worksharp 3000 setup I did in Blue Collar Woodworking episode #6=. It is a holder for the system with a drawer for accessories, plus a platform to sharpen wide blades, a holder for a full range of MDF discs with less expensive sandpaper and buffing compounds instead of the pricey honing films. It also has an attachment to use Tormek and Jet jigs.
> 
> Thought I'd post it for those who have emailed me about it!


No, Moshup… I am saying you should get a hand plane. AND you should learn to sharpen it so that you can AVOID spending lots of money, time and frustration!


----------



## rodman40

StumpyNubs said:


> *Some people just ain't too sharp!*
> 
> There are a few golden rules in woodworking: You can never measure it too many times. You can never have too many clamps. Never spill your beer on the table saw. And it's never, ever… sharp enough.
> 
> If you only use power tools, you're missing out, buddy! For the love of everything holy, go buy at least one hand plane! I guarantee, when you use it for that first project, you will be hooked forever! There is nothing in this world, I kid you not, like the feel of razor sharp steel cutting smoothly through wood.
> 
> But there's a problem, one that has turned countless new woodworkers away from hand tools, forever to live on the dark side with its power saws and random orbit sanders. It's a problem that manifests itself the very first time they put steel to wood. You know what I'm talking about… the plane clogs, tears at the fibers, and makes a mess of things, and it often leads to a chunk of cast iron and rosewood crashing into the wall across the shop.
> 
> The very first time I picked up a hand plane I encountered this problem. It was a brand spankin' new plane. I was certain it was a good one because I'd spent a whole $20 on it at Walmart, and the polyurethaned wood handles glistened like the morning sun. I grabbed a chunk of 2X4 and set the blade deep, because I thought a good plane should remove a lot of wood. Let me edit this story for the PG audience and just say that it didn't work out so great. No matter how I set the blade, I ended up with a clogged mouth (on the plane, not my face) and a mess.
> 
> I was one of the lucky ones. I had read about the frustration that most new hand tool users can experience, and I resolved to never give up. Like a lone soldier fighting for the freedom of future generations, I kept at it until I had unlocked the secrets of this strange and wonderful tool.
> 
> Actually, there was just one fundamental secret that changes everything. It's a secret so valuable, so precious, so vital to life itself that it has been carefully guarded by a handful of craftsman and passed down from one generation to the next for centuries. And I am going to share it with you for free. (Actually, you can mail me fiver if you feel so inclined. I won't turn in down.)
> 
> Sharpen the stinking thing! Sharpen it, and then sharpen in again. Then sharpen it some more, and when you think you're done, sharpen it again. The most expensive plane is nothing but a paperweight unless it is properly sharpened. And by sharpened, I mean honed to an edge that will scare the hair off your arm at the very thought of shaving it. This type of sharpening is not possible with hardware store sandpaper. You need the good stuff: honing film, stones, or my personal favorite, polishing compound.
> 
> *If you are new to hand tools, do yourself a favor that will literally change your life. Dedicate yourself to learning the craft of sharpening. Then get ready to enjoy the world of hand planes in ways you never dreamed of!*
> 
> While you're at it, check out the only woodworking show that is worth it's weight in sawdust: free episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are at Stumpynubs.com!
> 
> Visit our Stumpy Store to help support the show!
> 
> And in case you missed it a wile back, here's our episode about my favorite way to sharpen. It takes the Worksharp 3000, ditches the expensive paper and glass discs, and turns it into a super-duper sharpening dream machine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> A lot of people have been asking me to make these plans available. It is the designs for the Worksharp 3000 setup I did in Blue Collar Woodworking episode #6=. It is a holder for the system with a drawer for accessories, plus a platform to sharpen wide blades, a holder for a full range of MDF discs with less expensive sandpaper and buffing compounds instead of the pricey honing films. It also has an attachment to use Tormek and Jet jigs.
> 
> Thought I'd post it for those who have emailed me about it!





















Hey Stumpy, Started working on my WS platform today, got most of the wood cut and ready to assemble, going to order the extension bar from a web I found that ships for FREE, love free shipping, here are a couple pics of the cut parts, Thanks again http://www.cpojettools.com/jet-708040-sae-1-support-arm-extension-for-jssg-10/jetn708040,default,pd.html?ref=JET_wtbjetn708040 Hey Stumpy free shipping is on 299.00 of shopping oh well.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Some people just ain't too sharp!*
> 
> There are a few golden rules in woodworking: You can never measure it too many times. You can never have too many clamps. Never spill your beer on the table saw. And it's never, ever… sharp enough.
> 
> If you only use power tools, you're missing out, buddy! For the love of everything holy, go buy at least one hand plane! I guarantee, when you use it for that first project, you will be hooked forever! There is nothing in this world, I kid you not, like the feel of razor sharp steel cutting smoothly through wood.
> 
> But there's a problem, one that has turned countless new woodworkers away from hand tools, forever to live on the dark side with its power saws and random orbit sanders. It's a problem that manifests itself the very first time they put steel to wood. You know what I'm talking about… the plane clogs, tears at the fibers, and makes a mess of things, and it often leads to a chunk of cast iron and rosewood crashing into the wall across the shop.
> 
> The very first time I picked up a hand plane I encountered this problem. It was a brand spankin' new plane. I was certain it was a good one because I'd spent a whole $20 on it at Walmart, and the polyurethaned wood handles glistened like the morning sun. I grabbed a chunk of 2X4 and set the blade deep, because I thought a good plane should remove a lot of wood. Let me edit this story for the PG audience and just say that it didn't work out so great. No matter how I set the blade, I ended up with a clogged mouth (on the plane, not my face) and a mess.
> 
> I was one of the lucky ones. I had read about the frustration that most new hand tool users can experience, and I resolved to never give up. Like a lone soldier fighting for the freedom of future generations, I kept at it until I had unlocked the secrets of this strange and wonderful tool.
> 
> Actually, there was just one fundamental secret that changes everything. It's a secret so valuable, so precious, so vital to life itself that it has been carefully guarded by a handful of craftsman and passed down from one generation to the next for centuries. And I am going to share it with you for free. (Actually, you can mail me fiver if you feel so inclined. I won't turn in down.)
> 
> Sharpen the stinking thing! Sharpen it, and then sharpen in again. Then sharpen it some more, and when you think you're done, sharpen it again. The most expensive plane is nothing but a paperweight unless it is properly sharpened. And by sharpened, I mean honed to an edge that will scare the hair off your arm at the very thought of shaving it. This type of sharpening is not possible with hardware store sandpaper. You need the good stuff: honing film, stones, or my personal favorite, polishing compound.
> 
> *If you are new to hand tools, do yourself a favor that will literally change your life. Dedicate yourself to learning the craft of sharpening. Then get ready to enjoy the world of hand planes in ways you never dreamed of!*
> 
> While you're at it, check out the only woodworking show that is worth it's weight in sawdust: free episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are at Stumpynubs.com!
> 
> Visit our Stumpy Store to help support the show!
> 
> And in case you missed it a wile back, here's our episode about my favorite way to sharpen. It takes the Worksharp 3000, ditches the expensive paper and glass discs, and turns it into a super-duper sharpening dream machine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> A lot of people have been asking me to make these plans available. It is the designs for the Worksharp 3000 setup I did in Blue Collar Woodworking episode #6=. It is a holder for the system with a drawer for accessories, plus a platform to sharpen wide blades, a holder for a full range of MDF discs with less expensive sandpaper and buffing compounds instead of the pricey honing films. It also has an attachment to use Tormek and Jet jigs.
> 
> Thought I'd post it for those who have emailed me about it!


Can't wait to see the end result. Post it as a project on Facebook when it's done!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*

As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.

But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!

(Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)

If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…

*In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.

The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.

The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…

For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


----------



## Rob_n_Wood

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


Stumpy so here are my thoughts 
This seems like an unabashed capitalism plot to raise cash from sawdust
But if that is the case, why not join them Say you could plug the Dvd's for 
say a singed set from Roy just kidding 
Does sound like a great set to own but like you I will not be running out to get the series 
right away. I have the utmost respect and admiration for Roy 
But unfortunately my wife has more respect for our bank account 
And by the way Thanks for the cold one … tonight it is Faygo Rock & Rye


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


I'll take a cold one.
I tried to watch the show, but in order to watch it, I would need to spend a day & a half downloading it. Needless to say, I had other internet things to do. I figured it wood be more "commercial" than show, and you proved that.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


Love Rock & Rye! I'm out, but I have three cases of Vernors in the shop, so I'm good!

(For those who don't know what we're talking about, those are two Michigan sodas that everybody who's anybody drinks…)


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


I watch every Woodwright's Shop episode I can, most several times. I can't get enough of Roy Underhill. (Actually the Highland Woodworker episode is worth watching just for the interview they do with him) Who else can wear a silly hat, stand in the middle of a cluttered shop, and talk about Tennyson while freehanding dovetails? I might have to sell that other kidney to buy the DVD's when they come out!


----------



## Rob_n_Wood

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


Vernors works for me Love it over Ice


----------



## affyx

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


Vernors? Faygo? now I'm hankerin' for some Sander's Hot Fudge… (vernors is great over ice cream, tastes like home)

i was having deja vu through that whole highland episode - felt like retreads

anyway, back to grinding the blade on my my $8 scrub plane


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


That's only 391 easy payments of $19.95 plus shipping and handling…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


*JC*... someone may get offended if you go around calling people "retreads"... oh, wait… I though that word was something else…

Scrub away!


----------



## bandit571

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


Forget about the soda pop, how about a case of cold Stroh's???

I did watch that show, mainly for the interview with Saint Roy. The rest of the show? I hit the little icon that shows FF.

My $9 Scrub plane is done. Thank you. Been out rust hunting, maybe a show about how to do THAT? In just under two weeks time, i have picked up:

A Millers Falls/ Mohawk-Shelburne #700 block plane


Code:


 $1<br />A Union #3c smoother

 $5
A Worth 13-1/2" long jack plane @$10.

all three are now restored to almost N.I.B. condition. Three [email protected] $16. That's less than a DVD of St. Roy….. Might be enough for a case of Fire-brewed Stroh's , though….


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


When "Stumpy" cracks a cold one at the end of each episode, this is usually what it is…










Well, maybe not Stroh's…


----------



## nobuckle

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


I watched it too. I think that if they keep pushing their sponsors their audience will drop off. I certainly do not want to sit through one long commercial. I'm normally not so curt about such things, but I am not impressed by capitalistic self-promotion. I understand the need for a business to make money but give me a break. Let's hope Woodcraft doesn't follow suit.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


watched the video what parts i didnt ff thur seemed more like a info commercial but liked the interview with Roy would like to try some Vernon looks like it would be good havent seen any down here but will be on the look out. have seen the others thou right next to the Coors.


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


One day all of this stuff will be stream-able from the internet. All we have to do is wait. Public broadcasting is a dieing dinosaur. Dont get me wrong I love public-broadcasting. They just need to get over the hump and sell advertising space.
Right now the last 6 seasons are free to stream online.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


It is supposed to be only a quarterly show (every three months), so I suspect it is intended as a 40 minute infomercial more than anything. I bet the next episode has a "surprise" visit to one of their other sponsors' factories! We'll see…


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


*Eddie*- You'll never find Vernors down south. It's made in Detroit and only available around here. Same with Faygo sodas like Rock n Rye. I am surprised Stroh's is available down there!

Vernors is like a strong ginger-ale that makes you sneeze.

*Dave*- Streaming woodworking shows? I'm way ahead of ya! Blue Collar Woodworking is cutting edge!


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


There ya go. Space edge stuff, cutting edge


----------



## doordude

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


thanks stumpy, for enlighting me on the fact that faygo,vernors, and strohs,maybe coming to my area soon.
here's to ya; at blue collar woodworking.


----------



## lilredweldingrod

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


Hey Nubs, we have Vernor's out here on the left coast


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


Wow- after 100 years they must finally be growing beyond Michigan! Kind of disappointing, I liked it better when it was unique to us!

I'm off to bed. We might not have an exclusive claim to Vernors any more, but we still have Eastern Standard Time, and it't getting late!


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


Vernor's is available in southern Indiana. But I prefer Canada Dry…..


----------



## bandit571

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


i do like Vernors…... in Canadian Club that is…

Stroh's is like Little Kings Cream Ale around here. Cheap enough to drink all night, but the morning after? Look out!!! nastiest hangovers ever..

Now, IF I could find a case of Hamm's…......


----------



## Stephenw

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


Real beer doesn't come in cans, just saying.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


Stephenw im with you i like it in a bottle but its got to be cold and hot outside.mostly dont drink that much anymore but when its a 100 degrees out side a cold one is good


----------



## bandit571

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


Real Beer don't come in Green 7 oz bottles, either. Now, a Pint of Guiness, well, I will think about that….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


And THAT is why people like your show Stumpy.
It's rare to watch a wood working show and have a host tell you NOT to buy some expensive doo-dad that the doo-dad's makers are sponsoring the show. 
We like seeing ways to save money. 
Some people even do wood work to save money over the high cost of furniture and other wooden products. Can you believe that? That's just cazy!


----------



## BigTiny

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


Stumpy ma wee mate, ye have it all wrong. As someone who has worn a kilt longer than half the gang here have been breathing, I think I ken a wee more about the highlanders than you seem to, as shilelaghs are an Irish thing, not Scottish! We Scots carry nobkerries. As for bog wood, we prefer bog oak to cedar. Bog oak, black as a sausenach's heart, is the favorite material for the hilts of our dirks and sgean dhus. (the latter being the wee knife we highlanders carry in the top of our socks.)

I wish the show in question aired in our area, but alas, no such luck it would seem. (sigh) I too am a great fan of Roy Underhill's. Love what the man can make wood do. I swear he could take a tree and with nothing more than a hatchet and a pocket knife, turn the tree into a Chipendale dining room set in an afternoon and have time left for a coffee break. He could probably get the stump to sing a tune while he worked. I thought I saw a lot of his influence in a certain web show I've taken a liking to. (grin)

I figure that the public broadcasters will turn several episodes of Roy's golden years on each CD, probably packaging a season per package on a couple of DVDs for about $39.95 or so. Still a lot with all the seasons, but cheaper than single shows would be.

Paul


----------



## mafe

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


Stumpy, I love your writing.
Thank you.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


*Big T*- The Highland Woodworker is an internet show, so it does air near you. Here it is.

Frankly, I knew about the shillelagh thing, and bog ceder is a made up wood. Call it poetic licence! (I figure most people have no idea what a shillelagh is anyway 

*Stephenw*- I thought real beer came in clear glass bottles with a lime wedge in the top and a free skirt to put on while you drink it, sissy! As a connoisseur of fine brews, I can tell you that, while most premium beers come in a bottle, it is the lowly can that keeps the suds fresher longer. That said, I have yet to find a good IPA in a can.


----------



## OldKranky

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


Hi Stumpy,
Check out this link…. http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/video/3100/index.html
I think you will be very happy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


Thanks! I actually watch those all the time. Too bad it's only a handful of seasons!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


BigTiny: Which clan are you from? do you wear the breeks now?. I'm half sausenach and half Scots, a Bruce.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


Aye, Roger. Us Hamiltons have a long history with the Bruce clan. Here's to the dewy fields of ol' Bannockburn!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


Hope you are having a McEwan's cold one Stumpy.


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


Did someone say beer? Better yet, did someone say IPA?

My last name is Andrews, as in the Ross clan (yes…a low-land clan).

And yes I've worn the kilt.


----------



## BTimmons

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


Hey Stumpy, when is your next episode coming up? I'm getting twitchy.


----------



## bandit571

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


Afraid us Newmans are just a bunch of Micks. I happen to be a rareity, a SOBER Mick. We got kicked out of England by the Bastard Billy in 1066, settled in Ireland, then, them darn English/Norman critters came to ireland as well. By the late 1700s, we got tired of them, and moved to up-state New York. After a Revolution, some of us moved to the Ohio valley area, about 1796-1820 or so. My "branch has been around here since the 1820s.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


Bandit, sorry about that Paddy, but it's good to get Irish roots out of the closet. Talking of closets, do you by chance know Michael FitzPatrick and Patrick FitzMichael?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


I'm a Newman from New York myself! My g-g-g-g-g-great grandma Hamilton was a Newman. Her father was in New Jersey in the early 1700's, and her brothers moved with my family to New York after the Revolution. Small world…


----------



## BigTiny

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


Re: Clans

I've worn the Government Tartan (aka Black Watch) as the closest surviving male survivor of a fallen member of the Black Watch, Royal Highland Regiment of Canada, the Royal Canadian Air Force tartan, both as a cadet and as a serving member, and the McGregor tartan from the E & K Scots. These days I wear my old regimental tartan, the McGregor.

Brewskies:

While a good IPA is nice on a hot summer day, I've been known to enjoy a "black and tan" (50/50 Guiness and Harp lager), Harp lager on its own, Lowenbrau and McEwan's Scotch Ale.

On a bad day, I'll even drink that stuff brewed in the USA, although the last time i sent a sample of it to a lab for testing, they sent me a letter saying my horse had diabetes! 

Paul


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


BigTiny:
Wow the Black Watch were some awesome and evil SOBs, Always took care of business, no holds barred.
I don't think a lot of people understand how much the Scots influence has been distributed around the world, every country has a Scottish connection mainly with Scotties pioneers. When you are banished by the clan, the world is your destination.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


I use Scott toilet paper and drink scotch on occasion with a friend who was born in Scotland, and guess what his mane is? SCOTT!...

Great Scott! They're taking over the world!


----------



## BigTiny

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


Te: Black Watch.

Yeah, the Germans called them "the ladies from Hades" as a referrence to their kilts and their gung ho attitude in combat. My middle name is Vincent in honor of the uncle who was killed in combat serving with the Black Watch.

As for the number of folks with Scottish roots all over the world, the Scots discovered that, if a woman can run faster with her skirts up than a man can with his pants down, the answer is to lose the pants!

Paul
the wee lad


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


Hey Paul, the Germans also called the Devils with Skirts, and yes they almost crapped themselves when they heard the agony bags…...er Bagpipes.
A few years ago on one of my "visit the old country" vacations, I spent a week in Scotland, mostly in Sterling - Bruce territory and Bannockburn of course. Also visited the grave of Rob Roy, stayed at a B&B, had some decent fish and chips for a change, and explored the country of my ancestors. Could not bring myself to lash out and buy a kilt (Bruce/Stewart) - see I was showing my inbred thriftiness, but did splurge on a a bonnet with the Bruce crest, which I wear when going to the gathering of the clans each year at Saledo, TX.


----------



## BigTiny

StumpyNubs said:


> *The WoodWright's Shop & The Highland Woodworker... I dunno about this...*
> 
> As an owner of three strands of Roy Underhill's mustache hair, which I bought off eBay and keep in a frame above my bed, you can imagine how excited I was to hear that Popular Woodworking has signed a deal to offer the original early years of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. Actually, more than just excited, I peed myself a little. I love his show. To me it takes everything great about woodworking, and all that is good and pure about television, and wraps it up into one saw-dusty package. I love Roy Underhill like the 25 years older than me son I never had. And the Woodwright's Shop is the gold standard of woodworking entertainment, even better than a certain other show I know of.
> 
> But I am loathe to think what this is going to cost me. I mean, there are 30 seasons of the show, and I absolutely MUST own them all. Popular Woodworking said they will have them available on DVD or Shop Class on Demand. The going rate for PBS shows on DVD is like $20 bucks an episode, and I can't imagine spending that kind of money for those Rough Cut or New Yankee Workshop DVD's. Great shows, I especially love Rough Cut, but they aren't even gold plated! So, at 13 episodes a season, for 30 seasons, at $20 each… carry the one… that's one honking wad of cash!
> 
> (Before I get emails, I am NOT saying those shows aren't worth that much, I'm just saying the average joe like me has to be satisfied with watching them whenever he can on TV)
> 
> If anyone wants to donate to the "Buy Stumpy the Woodwright's Shop DVDs" fund, I am taking donations…
> 
> *In other news,* I watched the first episode of Roy Underhill's newest creation, The Highland Woodworker this morning. From the title I was expecting to see some big Scottsman with shaggy red chest hair and a kilt swinging his shillelagh at a hunk of bog ceder. Let me tell you, that is nothing at all what it's about.
> 
> The show is named after Highland Woodworking, seller of all things, well… woodworking. The problem is that the show is clearly designed as a clever 40 minute advertisement. Now, I have NO problem with someone making a few bucks (or a few million) off an internet show. But this one got a little tedious. They visit a lumberyard to "learn about walnut" but you really end up learning about how "fantastic" the sponsor is. Same with the tour of the Whiteside router bit factory. It's mostly about how great Whiteside (one of the show's major sponsors) is and how much the "host" would love to makeout with a Whiteside bit. More than once during the episode I shouted "get a room"! They did manage to snag an interview with Roy Underhill, at his beautiful home no less. And that was by far the high point of the episode. But since he is one of the show's creators, it was hardly surprising.
> 
> The show has some potential, and I do plan on watching the next episode when it is available later this summer, but I have two and a half words for them: "Take 'er easy". In other words, try to be a little less obvious that the show is about advertising first, and woodworking second…
> 
> For a show that is far less professional, with a much lower budget, and a lot less earning potential… but a lot of fun to watch… check out the latest episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs. And have a cold one on me! (At least I wait until the end…)


I was presented my kilts by the CO of my old unit. The rest of my kit I either picked up over the years, had made due to my size, or made myself.

Rob Roy's full name was Rob Roy McGregor. When the ruling Campbells outlawed the clan tartan, he came up with his own, which differs very little from the clan's.

Paul


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*

It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.

These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".

We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.

Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)

*The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*

What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.

But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…

At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.

*Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*

1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.










*Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!

(Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)

Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


----------



## woodworkersguide

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


Hey, Stumpy, when I was in the working world (the real one, the one I used to get paid for) we used to call those that used to just stand around the 'Safety Committee'. The premise was, and likely still is, if no one moves, no one gets hurt… it was true, they didn't but not much work got done either!

btw, great show, keep it up. No standing around now, ya hear?


----------



## GrandpaLen

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


Stumpman,
I rather enjoy a little ostracization, if it keeps all our digits and appendages in tact.
Have a Safe and Productive year beyond, 'Safety Week', my friend.

Always remember; The wind blows East and the wind blows West, but only God can make a Tree. - Unknown

Work Safely and have Fun. - Len


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


hey Stumpy,loved your last show man that jig is awesome .i like safety and you got to do it your self. There will always be accidents don't mean that someone was not careful or stupid they happen. I like your rule #5 being a old bull rider back in my younger days the safety rule was dont take your eyes off the bull. table saws and bits are like that i dont want to take my eyes off it. dont think they are as forgiving as bulls were and thanks for what you do for the wood working community know you guys arent getting rich off what you do but some times a thank you is good to hear so thanks Sumpy.


----------



## Bluepine38

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


The only things posted in my shop are the calendar and a drill and tap chart. I figure if I have not figured 
out what is safe by now, I may have forgotten it anyway. I would ask what a yooper safety dress is, but I
am afraid you would answer, and my imagination is way out in left field now. Thank you for another thought
and I am going to celebrate another home shop week, by myself without any sponsors or assistants.


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


We all take risks. You have to to live. When you get in your car to go to work all the way to running that saw. Just think about what your doing and take as little risk as possible. Your human use your brain. Its nobodies fault but your own.
*KEEP THE GOVERNMENT OUT OF IT! *


----------



## CJay

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


Stumpy. Thank you. Finally something written about safety that makes sense and makes me laugh.


----------



## TimC

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


love #5


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


Like #5 the most as well.


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


*Official US Observation Days (by Presidential Proclamation)*
*BOLD* indicates public holiday - most government agencies and major businesses closed.

January 16: Religious Freedom Day
*3rd Monday in January: Martin Luther King Jr. Federal Holiday*
3rd Sunday in January: National Sanctity of Human Life Day
Various March/April: Education and Sharing Day (based on Hebrew Calendar)
March 25: Greek Independence Day
March 31: Cesar Chavez Day2nd Thursday in April: National D.A.R.E. Day
April 9: National Former Prisoner of War Recognition Day
April 14: Pan American Day and week
May 1: Loyalty Day
May 1: Law Day, U.S.A.
1st Thursday in May: National Day of Prayer
2nd Sunday in May: Mother's Day
3rd Friday in May: National Defense Transportation Day and National Transportation Week
May 22: National Maritime Day
*Last Monday in May: Memorial Day*
1st Monday in June: National Child's Day
June 14: Flag Day and National Flag Week
3rd Sunday in June: Father's Day
July 27: National Korean War Veterans Armistice Day
Last Sunday in July: Parent's Day
August 16: National Airborne Day
August 26: Women's Equality Day
Weekend before September 11: National Days of Prayer and Remembrance
September 11: Patriot Day
3rd Friday in September National POW/MIA Recognition Day
September 17: Citizenship Day and Constitution Week
4th Monday in September: Family Day
Last Sunday in September: Gold Star Mother's Day
1st Monday in October: Child Health Day
October 6: German-American Day
*2nd Monday in October: Columbus Day*
October 9: Leif Erikson Day
October 11: General Pulaski Memorial Day
October 15: White Cane Safety Day
October 24: United Nations Day
November 9: World Freedom Day
*November 11: Veterans Day*
November 15: America Recycles Day
*4th Thursday in November: Thanksgiving Day*
Friday after Thanksgiving: Native American Heritage Day
December 1: World AIDS Day
December 3: International Day of Persons with Disabilities
December 7: National Pearl Harbor Remembrance Day
December 10: Human Rights Day and Human Rights Week
December 15: Bill of Rights Day
December 17: Wright Brothers Day
*December 25: Christmas Day*


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


*Official US Observation Weeks (by Presidential Proclamation)*

National Safety Week is sponsored by the National Safety Council which is not a government agency

March 4-10, 2012: National Consumer Protection Week
1st Week of March: Save Your Vision Week
Third Week of March: National Poison Prevention Week
Last Week of April: National Volunteer Week
Varies in April: Crime Victims' Rights Week
Last Week of April: National Park Week
Third Week of May: World Trade Week
Third Week of May: National Hurricane Preparedness Week
Week prior to Memorial Day: National Safe Boating Week
Varies in June: National Dairy Goat Awareness Week 
Third Week of July: Captive Nations Week
Varies in September: Minority Enterprise Development Week
Third Week of September: National Farm Safety and Health Week
Varies in September: National Historically Black Colleges and Universities Week
Week of October 9: Fire Prevention Week
Week of 2nd Sunday in October: National School Lunch Week
Week of Third Sunday in October: National Forest Products Week
Third Week in October: National Character Counts Week
Week prior to Thanksgiving: National Farm-City Week
Week of Thanksgiving: National Family Week


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


*Official US Observation Weeks (by Presidential Proclamation)*
January: Mentoring Month 
January: Stalking Awareness Month 
January: Slavery and Human Trafficking Prevention Month 
February: American Heart Month
February: Black History Month
March: American Red Cross Month
March: Women's History Month
March: Irish-American Heritage Month
April: Cancer Control Month
April: National Donate Life Month
April: Prevent Child Abuse Month
April: National Sexual Assault Awareness Month
April: National Financial Literacy Month
May: Older Americans Month
May: Jewish American Heritage Month
May: Asian Pacific American Heritage Month
May: Mental Health Awareness Month
May: National Physical Fitness and Sports Month
May: National Foster Care Month
June: Gay and Lesbian Pride Month
June: Caribbean-American Heritage Month 
June: Great Outdoors Month
June: National Oceans Month
June: Black Music Month
September: National Alcohol and Drug Addiction Recovery Month
September: National Ovarian and Prostate Cancer Awareness Month
September: National Wilderness Month
September: National Preparedness Month
September: National Childhood Obesity Awareness Month 
September 15-October 15: National Hispanic Heritage Month
October: Italian American Heritage and Culture Month 
October: National Breast Cancer Awareness Month
October: National Domestic Violence Awareness Month
October: National Arts & Humanities Month
October: National Disability Employment Awareness Month
October: National Cybersecurity Awareness Month
October: National Energy Awareness Month
November: Military Family Month
November: National Hospice Month
November: National Adoption Month
November: National Family Caregivers Month
November: National Alzheimer's Disease Awareness Month
November: National Diabetes Month
November: National American Indian Heritage Month
December: National Impaired Driving Prevention Month
December: National Critical Infrastructure Protection Month


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


Personnally I advocate observing National Safety Week by staying home in bed doing nothing for a week.


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


I think you stuck Naional Dairy Goat Awareness Week in there just to see if anyone was paying attention!


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


I observe Woodworking Safety Week June 18-24 and lock the shop up tight that week to prevent any injuries from happening. This also happens to be the week that I am gone to the annual Naked Skeet Shoot…..


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


*Official US Observation Days designated by Congress*

36 U.S.C. § 104 - Carl Garner Federal Lands Cleanup Day (First Saturday after Labor Day)
36 U.S.C. § 105 - Child Health Day (The President is requested to issue each year a proclamation designating the first Monday in October as Child Health Day)
36 U.S.C. § 106 - Constitution Day and Citizenship Day (September 17)
36 U.S.C. § 107 - Columbus Day (The President is requested to issue each year a proclamation designating the second Monday in October as Columbus Day.)
36 U.S.C. § 109 - Father's Day (Third Sunday in June)
36 U.S.C. § 110 - Flag Day (June 14)
36 U.S.C. § 111 - Gold Star Mother's Day (Last Sunday in September)
36 U.S.C. § 113 - Law Day, U.S.A. (May 1)
36 U.S.C. § 114 - Leif Erikson Day (The President may issue each year a proclamation designating October 9 as Leif Erikson Day.)
36 U.S.C. § 115 - Loyalty Day (May 1)
36 U.S.C. § 116 - Memorial Day
36 U.S.C. § 117 - Mother's Day (Second Sunday in May)
36 U.S.C. § 118 - National Aviation Day (August 19)
36 U.S.C. § 119 - National Day of Prayer (First Thursday in May)
36 U.S.C. § 120 - National Defense Transportation Day (The President is requested to issue each year a proclamation designating the third Friday in May as National Defense Transportation Day.)
36 U.S.C. § 124 - National Freedom Day (February 1)
36 U.S.C. § 125 - National Grandparents' Day (The President is requested to issue each year a proclamation designating the first Sunday in September after Labor Day as National Grandparents Day.)
36 U.S.C. § 127 - National Korean War Veterans Armistice Day (July 27 of each year until 2003)
36 U.S.C. § 128 - National Maritime Day (May 22)
36 U.S.C. § 129 - National Pearl Harbor Remembrance Day (December 7)
36 U.S.C. § 134 - Pan American Aviation Day (The President may issue each year a proclamation designating December 17 as Pan American Aviation Day.)
36 U.S.C. § 135 - Parents' Day (Fourth Sunday in July)
36 U.S.C. § 136 - Peace Officers Memorial Day (The President is requested to issue each year a proclamation designating May 15 as Peace Officers Memorial Day in honor of Federal, State, and local officers killed or disabled in the line of duty.)
36 U.S.C. § 140 - Stephen Foster Memorial Day (The President may issue each year a proclamation designating January 13 Stephen Foster Memorial Day.)
36 U.S.C. § 141 - Thomas Jefferson's birthday (April 13)
36 U.S.C. § 142 - White Cane Safety Day (The President may issue each year a proclamation designating October 15 as White Cane Safety Day.)
36 U.S.C. § 143 - Wright Brothers Day (December 17)
36 U.S.C. § 144 - Patriot Day (September 11)


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


*Official US Observation Weeks designated by Congress*

Constitution Week
National Flag Week
National Forest Products Week
National Poison Prevention Week
National Safe Boating Week
Save Your Vision Week


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


*Official US Observation Months designated by Congress*

36 U.S.C. § 101 - American Heart Month (February)
Black History Month (February)
National Nutrition Month (March)
Confederate History Month (April)
36 U.S.C. § 103 - Cancer Control Month (April)
Child Abuse Prevention Month (April)
36 U.S.C. § 102 - Asian Pacific American Heritage Month (May)
36 U.S.C. § 139 - Steelmark Month (May) - honors the steel industry
Gay and Lesbian Pride Month (June)
36 U.S.C. § 126 - National Hispanic Heritage Month (September 15 through October 15)
Breast Cancer Awareness Month (October)
36 U.S.C. § 121 - National Disability Employment Awareness Month (October)
Native American Heritage Month (November)


----------



## Borgmc1

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


I missed Naked Skeet Shooting Week what week is that? 
Thanks for all the great info that you and your show are providing.


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


Proclamation 5834-National Dairy Goat Awareness Week, 1988

June 17, 1988

By the President of the United States of America

A Proclamation

For many centuries, dating perhaps to prehistoric times, dairy goats have provided mankind with a reliable and abundant source of milk and milk products, meat, and clothing. Here in the United States, goats have been valued throughout our history primarily as dairy animals. Because of their ability to thrive in either lush or arid country, efficiently converting a wide variety of vegetation into nutritious milk and meat, these animals often accompanied American pioneer families in the days of westward expansion. Goats have long been a part of the typical mix of animals on farms in every region of the United States.

Today, among the contributions of dairy goat farming to our Nation's economy is an impressive array of dairy products. The interest of both domestic and foreign consumers in U.S. domestic goat cheeses, or Chevre, continues to increase, as does awareness of all dairy goat products. These trends deserve every encouragement.

The Congress, by House Joint Resolution 423, has designated the period beginning the second Saturday and ending the third Saturday of June 1988 as ``National Dairy Goat Awareness Week'' and has authorized and requested the President to issue a proclamation in its observance.

Now, Therefore, I, Ronald Reagan, President of the United States of America, do hereby proclaim the period beginning the second Saturday and ending the third Saturday of June 1988 as National Dairy Goat Awareness Week. I call upon the people of the United States to observe this week with appropriate programs, ceremonies, and activities.

In Witness Whereof, I have hereunto set my hand this seventeenth day of June, in the year of our Lord nineteen hundred and eighty-eight, and of the Independence of the United States of America the two hundred and twelfth.

Ronald Reagan

[Filed with the Office of the Federal Register, 10:16 a.m., June 20, 1988


----------



## xwingace

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


Let's not forget that May is also Zombie Awareness Month!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


when was that skeet shooting thingy **


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


*Yanks*, I stopped reading the proclamation above after I saw "dairy goats" and "dating" in the first sentence…

Naked skeet shooting is a popular pastime at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. Now you know why I have so many problems with the neighbors!


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


I think everyday should be national firearms day. Only for us law abiding citizens of coarse….  Keep an eye on who ya vote for…. We all need to protect our Amendments, ESPECIALLY No. 2 The Second Amendment (Amendment II) to the United States Constitution is the part of the United States Bill of Rights that protects the right of the people to keep and bear arms. It was adopted on December 15, 1791, along with the rest of the Bill of Rights.

I aplogize Stumps…....... got a lil carried away…. Too much B.S. out there instead of the stuff our forefathers fought for. Keep on keepin on, and have a cold one on me..


----------



## Domer

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


Stumpy, I am some what computer illiterate. How can I get your safety poster

Domer


----------



## kapanen

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


Roger your so right….let us all remember the Bill of Rights, and protect them….especially the 3rd amendment.

3. *Conditions for quarters of soldiers*

No soldier shall, in time of peace be quartered in any house, without the consent of the owner, nor in time of war, but in a manner to be prescribed by law. 
Vote smart.

I was shocked and humored by the Dairy Goats… Way to go goats, I never knew? I wonder if sheep feel short handed????


----------



## kapanen

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


I must admit that I was ignorant to General Pulaski, (I was public school taught). So for those of you that are also curious…this is from 
http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/presidential-proclamation-general-pulaski-memorial-day

Each year on this day, Americans pause to remember a patriot and champion of liberty who fought valiantly for the freedom of our Nation. During our struggle for independence, General Casimir Pulaski displayed heroic leadership and ultimately sacrificed his life in service to our country. His commitment to liberty remains an inspiration to us today, 230 years later, and it serves as a reflection of the many contributions Polish Americans have made to our national identity.

Born in Poland in 1745, Brigadier General Casimir Pulaski witnessed the occupation of Poland by foreign troops during his youth. He joined the struggle for Polish independence in 1768, fighting alongside his father with unwavering determination. Despite the tremendous courage of Pulaski and his compatriots, the foreign forces prevailed and Poland was divided among three of its neighbors. The young Casimir Pulaski was exiled, and, while in Paris, met America's envoy to France, Benjamin Franklin, and learned of our nascent quest for independence.

Arriving in America during the summer of 1777, General Pulaski quickly earned a commission and led his troops with admirable skill in a number of important campaigns. He would eventually become known as the "Father of the American Cavalry." In 1779, Pulaski was mortally wounded during the siege of Savannah while trying to rally his troops under heavy enemy fire. Before laying down his life for the United States, this Polish and American hero had earned a reputation for his idealism and his courageous spirit.

Pulaski's ideals live on today in the many Polish-American communities across the country. These neighborhoods continue to celebrate Polish culture, while adding immeasurably to our national identity. Their contributions have expanded our collective knowledge, pushing the boundaries of science, business, and the arts. With each passing year, the cooperation between the United States and Poland grows, supported by the dedication and commitment of Polish Americans to our shared history. Today, as we remember General Pulaski, we celebrate our strong friendship with Poland, and honor those Americans of Polish heritage.

NOW, THEREFORE, I, BARACK OBAMA, President of the United States of America, by virtue of the authority vested in me by the Constitution and the laws of the United States, do hereby proclaim Sunday, October 11, 2009, as General Pulaski Memorial Day. I encourage all Americans to commemorate this occasion with appropriate programs and activities paying tribute to Casimir Pulaski and honoring all those who defend the freedom of our great Nation.

IN WITNESS WHEREOF, I have hereunto set my hand this ninth day of October, in the year of our Lord two thousand nine, and of the Independence of the United States of America the two hundred and thirty-fourth.

BARACK OBAMA


----------



## redryder

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


I love your poster. Looks like your wearing your safety pants…................


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


Domer- If you PM me your email address, I will email you a high resolution scan. You can then print it out to any size you like.


----------



## Bluepine38

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


We have had light snow the past two days and the temperature this morning was 20%F above, so us 
sissies have postponed the naked skeet shooting events until it gets warmer or the rules are changed to
allow us to shoot from heated shooting stands.


----------



## Stevinmarin

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


People don't like being nagged and have fingers wagged at them. Most of us pay no attention to the "disclaimers" on videos and we gloss over the safety sections in manuals. Frankly it bores us to tears. And that's when we get complacent with our safety. Safety Week sounds condescending and pandering. And most things that use the word "awareness" makes me cringe.

Safety is about thinking and having a sense of self preservation. No one else can make you safe. If you want to avoid danger and safety is your #1 concern, get out of woodworking.

I just addressed this last weekend. Skip to about the 2:00 mark.


----------



## Stevinmarin

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


Oh, I posted this on my Facebook page earlier. This is where fear of everything leads us. Helmets for babies!

http://www.amazon.com/Thudguard-Protective-Safety-Helmet-Blue/dp/B001OWCOTS

Naturally, I decided to cash in on the safety craze and create my own line of Mere Mortals baby helmets. (I have taken to calling him "Safety Baby"


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


Subscribe to TWO channels? Come on, Steve! That would mean I would have to click TWO times on subscribe. I already did it once, I'm way to exhausted to do it again.

Actually I was aware of your separate channels. And I believe I am a subscriber to both. The question is… are YOU a subscriber to my channel?...


----------



## BigTiny

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


The sign in my shop reads "Beware the end that bites!".

Paul


----------



## 308Gap

StumpyNubs said:


> *Safety week? We don't need no stinking safety week! (Stumpy's Safety Poster)*
> 
> It's woodworking safety week. I know, I've been planning for months. This morning I finished decorating the safety tree, I hung the red halogen safety lights all over the outside of the shop. My wife is wearing her safety dress and I am drinking decaffeinated coffee this morning, because someone said it was safer.
> 
> These days there's a "week" for everything. We just wrapped up "earth week", already the third or fourth one this year it seems, which used to be just a day until NBC decided they liked the green peacock logo so much it never goes away. There's a week to remember every good or bad thing that has ever happened, a week to build awareness of everyone's favorite causes… Major sporting events are now week long affairs with names like "Speed Week" and "Naked Skeet Shooting Week".
> 
> We only get 50-some weeks in a year and it seems like more than that are now set aside by someone to build our awareness of something, and it's growing fast. I have a calendar that's 36 pages long because there are now more weeks than there is year.
> 
> Not that they aren't all worthy causes. I mean, someone has to take a week off to think about the ozone hole. And anybody who's watched Blue Collar Woodworking knows we are very concerned with chlorofluorocarbons. (I make my wife put a trash bag over her head while she applies harispray.)
> 
> *The point I'm making is that safety is a way of life, we think about it every minute of every day while we're in the shop. Do we really have to take a week now and think about it harder?*
> 
> What's his name from the Discovery Channel show "Dirty Jobs" just released a video where he makes the case for saying "safety third" instead of "first", not because he thinks it isn't important, but because he wants to further complicate things with a new slogan. His point is that we can over think things and then they lose their meaning. We become complacent.
> 
> But, since this is "Safety week" and I don't want to run the risk of being ostracized by my fellow woodworking activists, I'll make a contribution to the growing list of safety related posts on the internet…
> 
> At the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we like to keep things simple. We have a sign that reminds us of basic safety rules, prominently displayed so that anyone who feels a blade cutting into their flesh can look up and see where they went wrong.
> 
> *Stumpy's 5 Basic Safety Rules:*
> 
> 1. Beer can leave stains on the cast iron tools, and blood can leave stains on the wood. So no drinking.
> 2. We laugh at you for all sorts of things, how you look in safety glasses doesn't matter.
> 3. If you wear ear plugs, you can pretend you don't hear the boss. So, win-win…
> 4. If you leave something where someone will trip over it, that person will be allowed to poke you in the eye.
> 5. Keep your eyes on the spinning blade or bit at all times. Chicks dig scars, but shredded fingers… not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who wants a higher resolution copy of our poster, just send me your email address via Personal Message, Twitter or Facebook and I'll send you one!* Then sit back and have a cold (safe) one, because it's safety week, my friend!
> 
> (Check out the safest woodworking show on earth, a new episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!)
> 
> Oh.. and here's that Mike Rowe video I mentioned.


I still drink water from the hose and faucet, never from a plastic bottle. Living on the edge…...


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*

It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.

For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.

In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.

*Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.

*Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.

*Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.

*The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.

*I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.

*All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.

*True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.

I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.

So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them. 

(*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


----------



## josephbert

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


Well said, Stumpy! Agreed 1,000%(That's a Maury percentage, so you know it's a lot)


----------



## chrisstef

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


Im also with ya on this one Stumparino. Ill get my information wherever is deem fit whether it be magazine, podcast, youtube, LJ's, or written on a rock in the desert its my choice. Ive never been a subscriber to any of the woodworking mags, they can take their high n mighty attitude and stick it. IMO there is always a different way to accomplish certain tasks and if i wanna believe that my tongue will easily stop a spinning blade … well i deserve it. Keep on doin what you do Stump they're just tryin to sell magazines.


----------



## grizzman

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


hey dont you believe it, i stopped a spinning blade once, yep sure did, now i talk with a forked tongue…lol…


----------



## stevenmadden

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


*StumpyNubs*: *DISCLAIMER*- I am in no way defending what was done or said in the FineWoodworking podcast. Having stated that, the title "A perfect storm of stupidity" was referring to mistakes that Asa and Michael have made in their own woodworking, not to the proliferation of woodworking information on the World Wide Web. Anyway, in their comments about woodworking podcasts, I don't think that they were directing them toward quality programs with quality information such as The Wood Whisperer, Woodworking for Mere Mortals, or yours. That's just the way I saw it, not defending anybody.

Steven

*EDIT*: I just read your update, followed the link and read the article. Pretty much what I thought from the beginning.


----------



## ssnvet

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


and here I am waiting to here the "true" stroy of Stumpy scarfing Christmas trees from da yoopers…. all thoroughly vetted by authentic park rangers, of course. (if I already missed it, please tell me what episode that little gem is in, and if not, please include all possible embelishments when you do tell it)

And since we're in vetting mode…. since when does "a cold one" mean a Yoohoo? By golly, if I really did deserve a cold one and somebody hands me a Yoohoo…. it's gonna ruin my day!

Shocker of shocker… via. free and uncensored media, we're finally realizing what we already knew deep in our hearts…. the people who do extremely stupid stuff, need to be allowed to remove themselves from the gene pool, without the privilage of sueing the but off of some hapless fish fryer….. but nooooooo…. we need the FWW thought police to put us all back in our cages, so we can continue to drink the blue Koolaide and not get too upiddy.

If your looking to tag the threat that put a nail in the heart of the profession of woodworking in the US…. look no further than when Slick Willy gave the facist Chinese gub'ment most favored nation trade status and ushered in 25 years of slave labor built snap together home furnishings….. (and yes, IKEA was actually outed for previously contracting with the facist Cuban gub'ment to have prison labor make their furniture).


----------



## Bsmith

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


WHAT!!!! The Wright brothers didn't invent popcorn? I'm outta here! ;-)


----------



## Blown

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


They've made a retraction, of sorts… http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/47376/what-ive-learned-about-the-online-woodworking-community


----------



## BigTiny

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


Hiya Stumps.

It isn't just the wood mags, it's the print media in general.They can hear the death knell sounding for their way of life and refuse to evolve. There are some who have the "if you can't beat 'em, join 'em" attitude, like Woodsmith Magazine, who have embraced the net instead of fighting it. They have many decent plans available for free download without having to subscribe to their magazine. They put out videos every week on a tip or hint, many of which aren't bad. Sure, you get the mandatory plug for their printed dinosaur, but it isn't that long and you can skip it if you want.

Edison was sued by a man who made gas lamps for use in street lighting when he came out with the electric light, trying to get the courts to ban them! Some people insist on living in the "golden age", which by *their* definition means when* they* were young. Not me. I am alive today because of medical examination tools that weren't invented until I was in my 50's, treatments that came along about the same time, and drugs as new as few years ago. If medicine was as bad as the print media, doctors would still wear necklaces of animal bones, shake rattles to ward off evil spirits, and apply leaches to cure everything. No thanks, I'll take the 21st century thank you very much.

Keep up the good fight, buddy. We're right here in the ranks behind you. We will dance on the grave of the print media and go merrily on our way to wood working on line without needing to go to the news stand once a month.

Paul

*EDIT:*

Just read the "retraction" and it reminded me of a dog trying to cover up an "accident" on a tile floor.

SSNVET: I don't know where you get your internet access, but I gotta pay for mine! So much for "free and uncensored". If you doubt the latter, set up an Al Quaida web site and see how long it takes for the guys in the Brooks Brothers suits and the aviator sunglasses to pay you a visit. 

As for Slick Willy's opening the borders to the yellow peril, our liberal feds here did the same thing with Pakistan and India. A friend of mine had a company he built from nothing after fleeing communism in the 50's. He made team jackets and school jackets, the ones with the leather sleeves and cloth body. The year before the government stopped protecting our garment industry he employed about 100 people and did several million dollars in business. He was looking forward to retiring and passing the business to his son, who had worked for his dad since his teens.

The year after they pulled the plug, him and his wife came in one afternoon a week to do the occasional small job while the lawyers went through the paperwork to close the business. He told me that while he had to pay his employees close to $20 an hour in wages and benefits while the company in Pakistan that took much of his business pays its employees $8 for a 12 hour day! His cost to make a ski jacket was twice what WalMart was selling them for at retail!

The North American worker is in danger, not from foreign workers but from our own governments who cave in to those with the deepest pockets for campaign funds. Look at Obama and the Hollywood connection. They threw a party at George Clooney's place the other day to raise money for Obama's re-election bid, and raised MILLIONS! Wanna guess why the pres came out in favour of gay marriage the day before the party? (hint: Hollywood has the highest percentage of gay residents in the country)

Paul


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


i agree stumpy ,but the vette i thought it was a vet LJs got a good vet http://lumberjocks.com/gfadvm i was going to ask if he could help but sorry it was the wrong kind of vet.but you are right there are many,many masters on here and ,u tube ,the net. and that are sharing knowledge of this craft out of the passion of it.


----------



## alba

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


Independence


----------



## Gary777

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


Ignore the fools Stumpy, we are all perfectly clear on what is really going on, they are afraid of losing subscribers.

No one is going to tell me what I can and can't read/view.


----------



## bandit571

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


Another Magazine owned site, that has it's own Finishing "Gurus" got so mad at my way of finishing, AND even daring to talk about it, that they had me BANNED FOR LIFE! B.F.D.!!! Turns out that the finishing supplies they were so in love with, just happen to be the only products they sold. I guess they needed to keep business going for their own Store.

I think the biggest reason the one "Guru" was so "down" on one brand name, it was cutting into the sales of HIS own supplied brands. Tends to happen when it is three times the cost of those "bad, bad brands".

Ok, rant over. maybe a video on building a workbench from just some barn beams that were on hand, and a pipe clamp powered leg vise thrown in? Nah, i might just blog it instead, as I cover it in MINWAX!!!! ( BOOO! HISSSy fit)


----------



## AsaChristiana

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


I'd like to apologize to everyone who was offended or hurt by the unfortunate title of episode 5 of Shop Talk Live and by my comments on the podcast about online expertise. I've learned a lot in the past few days, the most important being that the online woodworking community is mostly about being supportive and helpful. My comments were neither, and served no good purpose. For the record, Fine Woodworking supports and celebrates the work of ALL woodworkers, despite what my comments may have implied. For more info on what I've learned, go to www.finewoodworking.com/item/47376/what-ive-learned-about-the-online-woodworking-community


----------



## Gary777

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


Asa → I give you a lot of credit for the article you point to. It takes a big man to write an article like that, I understood your points in Episode 5 but as you've learned you need to give the viewer some credit to, most woodworkers are pretty sharp (Pun not intended.)


----------



## AsaChristiana

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


Thanks, Gary. A screwup is a screwup, but I always try to learn from them (after a short grieving period


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


*Asa* read the comment your ok with me and i do buy the mag. as for me thanks for the post . now i dont need a .veterinarian**


----------



## AsaChristiana

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


Try a Vette instead. More fun


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


LOL oh yea *Asa *welcome to Lumber Jocks


----------



## bandit571

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


I tried a "Vette" for a few years. An "O.D. Green" one I bought on veterans day. Yet something wasn't quite right. Number of cylinders under the hood, maybe? Size of the tires, could be. Number of gears to get to 60mph? Getting warmer…

Ah, it's the name on the fender!!!!!!

Instead of "Cor-", the letters were "C. H. E. V. E. T. T. E. " Four speed, four cylinder, 13" tires. Floor boards finally rusted out enough to use the Fred Flintstone Brakes.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


Liking how this is turning out. Stumpy good that you brought it forward. Any of the credible podcasts usually have a disclaimer.

Woodworking is like mowing the lawn. There is my way, and the right way? If I cared more I'd spend more time? When I am done it is reasonably functional. My wife does it better, and invests more time.

Some knowlwdgeable people on this web site know advise given may be entirely or partially wrong. Wood working is dangerous, be it a mallet and a well sharpened chisel or the board flying off your table saw at 30 mph. And express their concern.

We will learn from our mistakes if we survive it. LOL

I've seen certain well known professionals who suck at teaching, and I learn little.

When Stumpy first started his project he was a bit hard to take, now I look forward to sitting back and having a cold one after I see his next creation. And think to myself I like this smart a__!

Sometimes the folks here at LJ's get into my way is the only way? But even if it is well thought out and works efficently and well, it is only one way to mow the lawn!

I appreciate all efforts to share the knowledge, and I will know if it fits if I survive my mistakes. LOL

Thank you Lumberjocks!

Welcome ASA!


----------



## nomercadies

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


Welcome Asa. I can't wait to see the first project you share.


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


To Fine Woodworking,
You were wrong!
Apology accepted.
Now back off to my shop to practice amateur unsafe woodworking.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


After reading Asa's apology I thought it fair to re-wright the article above to reflect his clarification.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


Maybe sharing it?


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


The statement he has made is cookie cutter. It is the same all over the web.


----------



## phtaylor36

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


I can sympathize with both sides. I got the FWW Archive a couple years back and it's absolutely great. I shudder at the work that was done in my high school wood shop and most high school wood shops for that matter.

If I could I would walk down the street and get some awesome advice from Roy Underhill or Micheal Forture or Brian Boggs or…or..but they are a bit busy for guys like me.

Sometimes it's great to get some advice (step by step with pictures please…or video…) from your buddies. If they happen to be online, why not. And if your buddy doesn't charge $20 a tip or $850 for a weeks class-even better.

As for nose in the air "guru's"...I didn't know you were born with a chisel and mallet in your hand with all the answers.


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


That is the foundation of this site. Post a question and you will get all sorts of answers, because there are more than one way to skin a cat. Thats why I love it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


i think he knows how stupid that was and regrets it .i watch his videos to he a good wood craftsman hes just learning a lesson the hard way.there are 10000s of wood master on the net that have forgot more than he knowes.they sure know a lot more than i know but thats not saying much as i am a beginer in my case its a lot more than that .they are there are master of this craft and have been for a long time all over the place teaching 24/7 on the net , just as they were taught by someone else.


----------



## BigTiny

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


I think it was Aristotle who said that a university was a log with a teacher on one end and a student on the other. The web is our log.

Paul
(waxing philosophical. I like my philosophicals *shiny!*)


----------



## nomercadies

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


Big Tiny Paul: Lumberjocks is a log on the web that acts like a teater-totter. In one instance the teacher is the student and in another instant the student is the teacher. I taught for years, and teach in retirement … the best in my profession didn't ignore the voices of the students. I think someone forgot that teachers have to go to school too. (I have to go now. I need to research the proper spelling of teater-totter.) Wax on, Paul.


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


See-saw


----------



## nomercadies

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


Jeesh, who would have thought I could find an answer to my question here … go figure. (and so quickly)


----------



## Bertha

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


Yeah, nothing but a bunch of hacks around here, lol
http://lumberjocks.com/CartersWhittling/projects
.
It takes a big man to clarify a mistake on a popular website. That earns my respect.


----------



## AsaChristiana

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


Big tiny: I totally agree. Students are often the best teachers. We struggle with this at FWW sometimes, as some of the expert guys leave stuff out that seems obvious to them. That's why our best authors are usually teachers like you, because they know firsthand what students tend to struggle with. And we always make sure to have a new woodworker or two on staff to point out our blind spots! we've also done a short series of articles where a teacher works with students. Here's one on dovetails, though it is behind our pay wall. If you have your back issues, it is in FWW 201. And here is another on design, from issue 214.


----------



## nomercadies

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


Big Tiny Paul: You must add "teacher" to your profile. I had no idea.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


What I like about LJ's is it is open to all. The newbie and the master. There are those who make a living making wood stuff and others who live to make wood stuff. I have through this site observed an instructor in New Zeland teaching his students, and sharing their work. ( andyboy). I've watched masters at their craft mature even further. Andy and Greg ( master box makers) I have had my questions answered on intarsa, what saw should I buy and for what reason. I have had conversations with a woodworker in Alaska, and another with someone 30 miles away.

I am inspired to keep the faith even when life gets me down. Nate Medows wonderful shop floor. I am intimidated and awed by you guys as well.( Benji Reyes)

Stumpy presents as a gawsh kida guy which is far from his diabolical self. LOL! And inspires down to earth regular folks who are also po folk as well?

I have put my .25 cents in on a disagreement and I've attempted to encourage woodworkers who are going through tough times.

We all have opinions and ideas. We learn from what we see and do.

I now write more on this web sit than I do to my family? LOL!

Thanks LJ's


----------



## rogerw

StumpyNubs said:


> *I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!*
> 
> It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.
> 
> For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.
> 
> In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.
> 
> *Unapproved?* Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.
> 
> *Woodworkers the world over were outraged* First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.
> 
> *Let me be fair* The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.
> 
> *The problem, though, is more complex:* The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"... I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.
> 
> *I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop.* I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.
> 
> *All of us are vetted.* Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.
> 
> *True story: *TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. *First*, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and *second*, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.
> 
> I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.
> 
> So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them.
> 
> (*NOTE*: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the contraversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


Amen!

Couldn't have said it any better, not that I have tried. And now that you have beaten me to the punch I will certainly not go out and copy it! lol I might just go do the Walmart thing just to get in the paper. lmao

keep up the good humor!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*"The reason for the season"- It's almost time for the Stumpies! *

All of us find ourselves in sticky situations once in a while. I remember the time I was hunched over that mysterious package somebody had left in a busy children's store. I heard a child say "Mommy, why's that box ticking…" I sprung into action, sweeping the little girl out of harm's way. "Stand back everybody, I know what to do" As I rolled up my sleeves and the young mothers began to faint, I was finally able to get a good look at the danger before me. It was a bundle of dynamite with a two wires attached to a clock that told me I had just seconds to act. I withdrew a wood chisel from my back pocket, I never leave home without one. Beads of sweat rolled down my forehead, wiped away by the silk handkerchief of a lovely, frightened blonde. The wires mocked me, one promised to defuse the bomb, the other certain death if severed. But which was which? Red or blue? Tension filled the room, children hiding behind mothers' skirts, weeping women gasping as each second ticked away. Red or blue? Blue or red? My mind raced, I couldn't recall which one I'd cut when I'd saved that puppy farm the year before. No time to think, I had to make a decision. Red, no… blue. I placed the chisel's edge against the wire, freshly honed on my Worksharp 3000. Four… three… NO! Red!... two… BLUE… one…

Believe me, I know how stressful it can be when we're up against a deadline! It's much like the situation we all face now. Entries for the Stumpy Nubs Jig Contest must be in by midnight tonight, and the clock is quickly ticking off the last few precious seconds. If you haven't gotten your entry emailed to me *([email protected])* then why are you reading a blog? You have work to do!

For those who already got their entries in, let me take a moment to reflect on the "reason for the season". Sometimes we all get caught up in the celebration that accompanies a Stumpy Nubs contest. The decorations, the music, the artificial trees we all put up in our homes and decorate with little "Stumpy" ornaments. But it's not about the frills. It's not about the prizes, it's not even about the glory that comes with winning. It's about friends. It's about families gathering together for a meal before you watch the Blue Collar Woodworking awards show. Remember last time when grandma spilled the cranberry sauce on uncle Jack's toupee right when the first runner up was announced? Remember how your cousin Linda had a few too many glasses of the traditional cold chicken broth and threw up on the computer, and how angry every one was to have to go home and watch the rest of the show the next morning? These are the times we cherish, the memories we create with every Stumpy Nubs contest. Keep them close to your heart. Take full advantage of these moments while you still have them, and never forget the true "reason for the season"!

While you're waiting for your "Stumpies" party guests to arrive, why not catch up on a few episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking? I hear it's the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *"The reason for the season"- It's almost time for the Stumpies! *
> 
> All of us find ourselves in sticky situations once in a while. I remember the time I was hunched over that mysterious package somebody had left in a busy children's store. I heard a child say "Mommy, why's that box ticking…" I sprung into action, sweeping the little girl out of harm's way. "Stand back everybody, I know what to do" As I rolled up my sleeves and the young mothers began to faint, I was finally able to get a good look at the danger before me. It was a bundle of dynamite with a two wires attached to a clock that told me I had just seconds to act. I withdrew a wood chisel from my back pocket, I never leave home without one. Beads of sweat rolled down my forehead, wiped away by the silk handkerchief of a lovely, frightened blonde. The wires mocked me, one promised to defuse the bomb, the other certain death if severed. But which was which? Red or blue? Tension filled the room, children hiding behind mothers' skirts, weeping women gasping as each second ticked away. Red or blue? Blue or red? My mind raced, I couldn't recall which one I'd cut when I'd saved that puppy farm the year before. No time to think, I had to make a decision. Red, no… blue. I placed the chisel's edge against the wire, freshly honed on my Worksharp 3000. Four… three… NO! Red!... two… BLUE… one…
> 
> Believe me, I know how stressful it can be when we're up against a deadline! It's much like the situation we all face now. Entries for the Stumpy Nubs Jig Contest must be in by midnight tonight, and the clock is quickly ticking off the last few precious seconds. If you haven't gotten your entry emailed to me *([email protected])* then why are you reading a blog? You have work to do!
> 
> For those who already got their entries in, let me take a moment to reflect on the "reason for the season". Sometimes we all get caught up in the celebration that accompanies a Stumpy Nubs contest. The decorations, the music, the artificial trees we all put up in our homes and decorate with little "Stumpy" ornaments. But it's not about the frills. It's not about the prizes, it's not even about the glory that comes with winning. It's about friends. It's about families gathering together for a meal before you watch the Blue Collar Woodworking awards show. Remember last time when grandma spilled the cranberry sauce on uncle Jack's toupee right when the first runner up was announced? Remember how your cousin Linda had a few too many glasses of the traditional cold chicken broth and threw up on the computer, and how angry every one was to have to go home and watch the rest of the show the next morning? These are the times we cherish, the memories we create with every Stumpy Nubs contest. Keep them close to your heart. Take full advantage of these moments while you still have them, and never forget the true "reason for the season"!
> 
> While you're waiting for your "Stumpies" party guests to arrive, why not catch up on a few episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking? I hear it's the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!


*stumpy* you have a strange imagination ,but we still love ya


----------



## mpounders

StumpyNubs said:


> *"The reason for the season"- It's almost time for the Stumpies! *
> 
> All of us find ourselves in sticky situations once in a while. I remember the time I was hunched over that mysterious package somebody had left in a busy children's store. I heard a child say "Mommy, why's that box ticking…" I sprung into action, sweeping the little girl out of harm's way. "Stand back everybody, I know what to do" As I rolled up my sleeves and the young mothers began to faint, I was finally able to get a good look at the danger before me. It was a bundle of dynamite with a two wires attached to a clock that told me I had just seconds to act. I withdrew a wood chisel from my back pocket, I never leave home without one. Beads of sweat rolled down my forehead, wiped away by the silk handkerchief of a lovely, frightened blonde. The wires mocked me, one promised to defuse the bomb, the other certain death if severed. But which was which? Red or blue? Tension filled the room, children hiding behind mothers' skirts, weeping women gasping as each second ticked away. Red or blue? Blue or red? My mind raced, I couldn't recall which one I'd cut when I'd saved that puppy farm the year before. No time to think, I had to make a decision. Red, no… blue. I placed the chisel's edge against the wire, freshly honed on my Worksharp 3000. Four… three… NO! Red!... two… BLUE… one…
> 
> Believe me, I know how stressful it can be when we're up against a deadline! It's much like the situation we all face now. Entries for the Stumpy Nubs Jig Contest must be in by midnight tonight, and the clock is quickly ticking off the last few precious seconds. If you haven't gotten your entry emailed to me *([email protected])* then why are you reading a blog? You have work to do!
> 
> For those who already got their entries in, let me take a moment to reflect on the "reason for the season". Sometimes we all get caught up in the celebration that accompanies a Stumpy Nubs contest. The decorations, the music, the artificial trees we all put up in our homes and decorate with little "Stumpy" ornaments. But it's not about the frills. It's not about the prizes, it's not even about the glory that comes with winning. It's about friends. It's about families gathering together for a meal before you watch the Blue Collar Woodworking awards show. Remember last time when grandma spilled the cranberry sauce on uncle Jack's toupee right when the first runner up was announced? Remember how your cousin Linda had a few too many glasses of the traditional cold chicken broth and threw up on the computer, and how angry every one was to have to go home and watch the rest of the show the next morning? These are the times we cherish, the memories we create with every Stumpy Nubs contest. Keep them close to your heart. Take full advantage of these moments while you still have them, and never forget the true "reason for the season"!
> 
> While you're waiting for your "Stumpies" party guests to arrive, why not catch up on a few episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking? I hear it's the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!


Hmmmmm, little "Stumpy" ornaments for the tree…...you may have just thought of another item for your online store!


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *"The reason for the season"- It's almost time for the Stumpies! *
> 
> All of us find ourselves in sticky situations once in a while. I remember the time I was hunched over that mysterious package somebody had left in a busy children's store. I heard a child say "Mommy, why's that box ticking…" I sprung into action, sweeping the little girl out of harm's way. "Stand back everybody, I know what to do" As I rolled up my sleeves and the young mothers began to faint, I was finally able to get a good look at the danger before me. It was a bundle of dynamite with a two wires attached to a clock that told me I had just seconds to act. I withdrew a wood chisel from my back pocket, I never leave home without one. Beads of sweat rolled down my forehead, wiped away by the silk handkerchief of a lovely, frightened blonde. The wires mocked me, one promised to defuse the bomb, the other certain death if severed. But which was which? Red or blue? Tension filled the room, children hiding behind mothers' skirts, weeping women gasping as each second ticked away. Red or blue? Blue or red? My mind raced, I couldn't recall which one I'd cut when I'd saved that puppy farm the year before. No time to think, I had to make a decision. Red, no… blue. I placed the chisel's edge against the wire, freshly honed on my Worksharp 3000. Four… three… NO! Red!... two… BLUE… one…
> 
> Believe me, I know how stressful it can be when we're up against a deadline! It's much like the situation we all face now. Entries for the Stumpy Nubs Jig Contest must be in by midnight tonight, and the clock is quickly ticking off the last few precious seconds. If you haven't gotten your entry emailed to me *([email protected])* then why are you reading a blog? You have work to do!
> 
> For those who already got their entries in, let me take a moment to reflect on the "reason for the season". Sometimes we all get caught up in the celebration that accompanies a Stumpy Nubs contest. The decorations, the music, the artificial trees we all put up in our homes and decorate with little "Stumpy" ornaments. But it's not about the frills. It's not about the prizes, it's not even about the glory that comes with winning. It's about friends. It's about families gathering together for a meal before you watch the Blue Collar Woodworking awards show. Remember last time when grandma spilled the cranberry sauce on uncle Jack's toupee right when the first runner up was announced? Remember how your cousin Linda had a few too many glasses of the traditional cold chicken broth and threw up on the computer, and how angry every one was to have to go home and watch the rest of the show the next morning? These are the times we cherish, the memories we create with every Stumpy Nubs contest. Keep them close to your heart. Take full advantage of these moments while you still have them, and never forget the true "reason for the season"!
> 
> While you're waiting for your "Stumpies" party guests to arrive, why not catch up on a few episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking? I hear it's the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!


Amen to that *eddie*.

Looking forward to the Stumpies… got the nachos and soft drinks ready.

What?

I'm not a beer drinker, but, it is still "a cold one"-soft drink that is.
Cold nachos are no fun at all.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

StumpyNubs said:


> *"The reason for the season"- It's almost time for the Stumpies! *
> 
> All of us find ourselves in sticky situations once in a while. I remember the time I was hunched over that mysterious package somebody had left in a busy children's store. I heard a child say "Mommy, why's that box ticking…" I sprung into action, sweeping the little girl out of harm's way. "Stand back everybody, I know what to do" As I rolled up my sleeves and the young mothers began to faint, I was finally able to get a good look at the danger before me. It was a bundle of dynamite with a two wires attached to a clock that told me I had just seconds to act. I withdrew a wood chisel from my back pocket, I never leave home without one. Beads of sweat rolled down my forehead, wiped away by the silk handkerchief of a lovely, frightened blonde. The wires mocked me, one promised to defuse the bomb, the other certain death if severed. But which was which? Red or blue? Tension filled the room, children hiding behind mothers' skirts, weeping women gasping as each second ticked away. Red or blue? Blue or red? My mind raced, I couldn't recall which one I'd cut when I'd saved that puppy farm the year before. No time to think, I had to make a decision. Red, no… blue. I placed the chisel's edge against the wire, freshly honed on my Worksharp 3000. Four… three… NO! Red!... two… BLUE… one…
> 
> Believe me, I know how stressful it can be when we're up against a deadline! It's much like the situation we all face now. Entries for the Stumpy Nubs Jig Contest must be in by midnight tonight, and the clock is quickly ticking off the last few precious seconds. If you haven't gotten your entry emailed to me *([email protected])* then why are you reading a blog? You have work to do!
> 
> For those who already got their entries in, let me take a moment to reflect on the "reason for the season". Sometimes we all get caught up in the celebration that accompanies a Stumpy Nubs contest. The decorations, the music, the artificial trees we all put up in our homes and decorate with little "Stumpy" ornaments. But it's not about the frills. It's not about the prizes, it's not even about the glory that comes with winning. It's about friends. It's about families gathering together for a meal before you watch the Blue Collar Woodworking awards show. Remember last time when grandma spilled the cranberry sauce on uncle Jack's toupee right when the first runner up was announced? Remember how your cousin Linda had a few too many glasses of the traditional cold chicken broth and threw up on the computer, and how angry every one was to have to go home and watch the rest of the show the next morning? These are the times we cherish, the memories we create with every Stumpy Nubs contest. Keep them close to your heart. Take full advantage of these moments while you still have them, and never forget the true "reason for the season"!
> 
> While you're waiting for your "Stumpies" party guests to arrive, why not catch up on a few episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking? I hear it's the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!


SPAM?


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *"The reason for the season"- It's almost time for the Stumpies! *
> 
> All of us find ourselves in sticky situations once in a while. I remember the time I was hunched over that mysterious package somebody had left in a busy children's store. I heard a child say "Mommy, why's that box ticking…" I sprung into action, sweeping the little girl out of harm's way. "Stand back everybody, I know what to do" As I rolled up my sleeves and the young mothers began to faint, I was finally able to get a good look at the danger before me. It was a bundle of dynamite with a two wires attached to a clock that told me I had just seconds to act. I withdrew a wood chisel from my back pocket, I never leave home without one. Beads of sweat rolled down my forehead, wiped away by the silk handkerchief of a lovely, frightened blonde. The wires mocked me, one promised to defuse the bomb, the other certain death if severed. But which was which? Red or blue? Tension filled the room, children hiding behind mothers' skirts, weeping women gasping as each second ticked away. Red or blue? Blue or red? My mind raced, I couldn't recall which one I'd cut when I'd saved that puppy farm the year before. No time to think, I had to make a decision. Red, no… blue. I placed the chisel's edge against the wire, freshly honed on my Worksharp 3000. Four… three… NO! Red!... two… BLUE… one…
> 
> Believe me, I know how stressful it can be when we're up against a deadline! It's much like the situation we all face now. Entries for the Stumpy Nubs Jig Contest must be in by midnight tonight, and the clock is quickly ticking off the last few precious seconds. If you haven't gotten your entry emailed to me *([email protected])* then why are you reading a blog? You have work to do!
> 
> For those who already got their entries in, let me take a moment to reflect on the "reason for the season". Sometimes we all get caught up in the celebration that accompanies a Stumpy Nubs contest. The decorations, the music, the artificial trees we all put up in our homes and decorate with little "Stumpy" ornaments. But it's not about the frills. It's not about the prizes, it's not even about the glory that comes with winning. It's about friends. It's about families gathering together for a meal before you watch the Blue Collar Woodworking awards show. Remember last time when grandma spilled the cranberry sauce on uncle Jack's toupee right when the first runner up was announced? Remember how your cousin Linda had a few too many glasses of the traditional cold chicken broth and threw up on the computer, and how angry every one was to have to go home and watch the rest of the show the next morning? These are the times we cherish, the memories we create with every Stumpy Nubs contest. Keep them close to your heart. Take full advantage of these moments while you still have them, and never forget the true "reason for the season"!
> 
> While you're waiting for your "Stumpies" party guests to arrive, why not catch up on a few episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking? I hear it's the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!


spam? Rex?


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *"The reason for the season"- It's almost time for the Stumpies! *
> 
> All of us find ourselves in sticky situations once in a while. I remember the time I was hunched over that mysterious package somebody had left in a busy children's store. I heard a child say "Mommy, why's that box ticking…" I sprung into action, sweeping the little girl out of harm's way. "Stand back everybody, I know what to do" As I rolled up my sleeves and the young mothers began to faint, I was finally able to get a good look at the danger before me. It was a bundle of dynamite with a two wires attached to a clock that told me I had just seconds to act. I withdrew a wood chisel from my back pocket, I never leave home without one. Beads of sweat rolled down my forehead, wiped away by the silk handkerchief of a lovely, frightened blonde. The wires mocked me, one promised to defuse the bomb, the other certain death if severed. But which was which? Red or blue? Tension filled the room, children hiding behind mothers' skirts, weeping women gasping as each second ticked away. Red or blue? Blue or red? My mind raced, I couldn't recall which one I'd cut when I'd saved that puppy farm the year before. No time to think, I had to make a decision. Red, no… blue. I placed the chisel's edge against the wire, freshly honed on my Worksharp 3000. Four… three… NO! Red!... two… BLUE… one…
> 
> Believe me, I know how stressful it can be when we're up against a deadline! It's much like the situation we all face now. Entries for the Stumpy Nubs Jig Contest must be in by midnight tonight, and the clock is quickly ticking off the last few precious seconds. If you haven't gotten your entry emailed to me *([email protected])* then why are you reading a blog? You have work to do!
> 
> For those who already got their entries in, let me take a moment to reflect on the "reason for the season". Sometimes we all get caught up in the celebration that accompanies a Stumpy Nubs contest. The decorations, the music, the artificial trees we all put up in our homes and decorate with little "Stumpy" ornaments. But it's not about the frills. It's not about the prizes, it's not even about the glory that comes with winning. It's about friends. It's about families gathering together for a meal before you watch the Blue Collar Woodworking awards show. Remember last time when grandma spilled the cranberry sauce on uncle Jack's toupee right when the first runner up was announced? Remember how your cousin Linda had a few too many glasses of the traditional cold chicken broth and threw up on the computer, and how angry every one was to have to go home and watch the rest of the show the next morning? These are the times we cherish, the memories we create with every Stumpy Nubs contest. Keep them close to your heart. Take full advantage of these moments while you still have them, and never forget the true "reason for the season"!
> 
> While you're waiting for your "Stumpies" party guests to arrive, why not catch up on a few episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking? I hear it's the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!


I like SPAM!!! Sliced thin, fried, a litttle mustard on rye with a tall glass of ginger ale. Oh, wait. It's the Rye that I like, served over ice with ginger ale!!!


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *"The reason for the season"- It's almost time for the Stumpies! *
> 
> All of us find ourselves in sticky situations once in a while. I remember the time I was hunched over that mysterious package somebody had left in a busy children's store. I heard a child say "Mommy, why's that box ticking…" I sprung into action, sweeping the little girl out of harm's way. "Stand back everybody, I know what to do" As I rolled up my sleeves and the young mothers began to faint, I was finally able to get a good look at the danger before me. It was a bundle of dynamite with a two wires attached to a clock that told me I had just seconds to act. I withdrew a wood chisel from my back pocket, I never leave home without one. Beads of sweat rolled down my forehead, wiped away by the silk handkerchief of a lovely, frightened blonde. The wires mocked me, one promised to defuse the bomb, the other certain death if severed. But which was which? Red or blue? Tension filled the room, children hiding behind mothers' skirts, weeping women gasping as each second ticked away. Red or blue? Blue or red? My mind raced, I couldn't recall which one I'd cut when I'd saved that puppy farm the year before. No time to think, I had to make a decision. Red, no… blue. I placed the chisel's edge against the wire, freshly honed on my Worksharp 3000. Four… three… NO! Red!... two… BLUE… one…
> 
> Believe me, I know how stressful it can be when we're up against a deadline! It's much like the situation we all face now. Entries for the Stumpy Nubs Jig Contest must be in by midnight tonight, and the clock is quickly ticking off the last few precious seconds. If you haven't gotten your entry emailed to me *([email protected])* then why are you reading a blog? You have work to do!
> 
> For those who already got their entries in, let me take a moment to reflect on the "reason for the season". Sometimes we all get caught up in the celebration that accompanies a Stumpy Nubs contest. The decorations, the music, the artificial trees we all put up in our homes and decorate with little "Stumpy" ornaments. But it's not about the frills. It's not about the prizes, it's not even about the glory that comes with winning. It's about friends. It's about families gathering together for a meal before you watch the Blue Collar Woodworking awards show. Remember last time when grandma spilled the cranberry sauce on uncle Jack's toupee right when the first runner up was announced? Remember how your cousin Linda had a few too many glasses of the traditional cold chicken broth and threw up on the computer, and how angry every one was to have to go home and watch the rest of the show the next morning? These are the times we cherish, the memories we create with every Stumpy Nubs contest. Keep them close to your heart. Take full advantage of these moments while you still have them, and never forget the true "reason for the season"!
> 
> While you're waiting for your "Stumpies" party guests to arrive, why not catch up on a few episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking? I hear it's the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!


Stumpy there are scary things going on in you head. But thats why we love you.
I have my popcorn and soda pop ready.
In two hours the ball is in your court.
You know in WWII they had spam cookbooks.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *"The reason for the season"- It's almost time for the Stumpies! *
> 
> All of us find ourselves in sticky situations once in a while. I remember the time I was hunched over that mysterious package somebody had left in a busy children's store. I heard a child say "Mommy, why's that box ticking…" I sprung into action, sweeping the little girl out of harm's way. "Stand back everybody, I know what to do" As I rolled up my sleeves and the young mothers began to faint, I was finally able to get a good look at the danger before me. It was a bundle of dynamite with a two wires attached to a clock that told me I had just seconds to act. I withdrew a wood chisel from my back pocket, I never leave home without one. Beads of sweat rolled down my forehead, wiped away by the silk handkerchief of a lovely, frightened blonde. The wires mocked me, one promised to defuse the bomb, the other certain death if severed. But which was which? Red or blue? Tension filled the room, children hiding behind mothers' skirts, weeping women gasping as each second ticked away. Red or blue? Blue or red? My mind raced, I couldn't recall which one I'd cut when I'd saved that puppy farm the year before. No time to think, I had to make a decision. Red, no… blue. I placed the chisel's edge against the wire, freshly honed on my Worksharp 3000. Four… three… NO! Red!... two… BLUE… one…
> 
> Believe me, I know how stressful it can be when we're up against a deadline! It's much like the situation we all face now. Entries for the Stumpy Nubs Jig Contest must be in by midnight tonight, and the clock is quickly ticking off the last few precious seconds. If you haven't gotten your entry emailed to me *([email protected])* then why are you reading a blog? You have work to do!
> 
> For those who already got their entries in, let me take a moment to reflect on the "reason for the season". Sometimes we all get caught up in the celebration that accompanies a Stumpy Nubs contest. The decorations, the music, the artificial trees we all put up in our homes and decorate with little "Stumpy" ornaments. But it's not about the frills. It's not about the prizes, it's not even about the glory that comes with winning. It's about friends. It's about families gathering together for a meal before you watch the Blue Collar Woodworking awards show. Remember last time when grandma spilled the cranberry sauce on uncle Jack's toupee right when the first runner up was announced? Remember how your cousin Linda had a few too many glasses of the traditional cold chicken broth and threw up on the computer, and how angry every one was to have to go home and watch the rest of the show the next morning? These are the times we cherish, the memories we create with every Stumpy Nubs contest. Keep them close to your heart. Take full advantage of these moments while you still have them, and never forget the true "reason for the season"!
> 
> While you're waiting for your "Stumpies" party guests to arrive, why not catch up on a few episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking? I hear it's the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!


You've got me on the edge o my seat Stumps


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *"The reason for the season"- It's almost time for the Stumpies! *
> 
> All of us find ourselves in sticky situations once in a while. I remember the time I was hunched over that mysterious package somebody had left in a busy children's store. I heard a child say "Mommy, why's that box ticking…" I sprung into action, sweeping the little girl out of harm's way. "Stand back everybody, I know what to do" As I rolled up my sleeves and the young mothers began to faint, I was finally able to get a good look at the danger before me. It was a bundle of dynamite with a two wires attached to a clock that told me I had just seconds to act. I withdrew a wood chisel from my back pocket, I never leave home without one. Beads of sweat rolled down my forehead, wiped away by the silk handkerchief of a lovely, frightened blonde. The wires mocked me, one promised to defuse the bomb, the other certain death if severed. But which was which? Red or blue? Tension filled the room, children hiding behind mothers' skirts, weeping women gasping as each second ticked away. Red or blue? Blue or red? My mind raced, I couldn't recall which one I'd cut when I'd saved that puppy farm the year before. No time to think, I had to make a decision. Red, no… blue. I placed the chisel's edge against the wire, freshly honed on my Worksharp 3000. Four… three… NO! Red!... two… BLUE… one…
> 
> Believe me, I know how stressful it can be when we're up against a deadline! It's much like the situation we all face now. Entries for the Stumpy Nubs Jig Contest must be in by midnight tonight, and the clock is quickly ticking off the last few precious seconds. If you haven't gotten your entry emailed to me *([email protected])* then why are you reading a blog? You have work to do!
> 
> For those who already got their entries in, let me take a moment to reflect on the "reason for the season". Sometimes we all get caught up in the celebration that accompanies a Stumpy Nubs contest. The decorations, the music, the artificial trees we all put up in our homes and decorate with little "Stumpy" ornaments. But it's not about the frills. It's not about the prizes, it's not even about the glory that comes with winning. It's about friends. It's about families gathering together for a meal before you watch the Blue Collar Woodworking awards show. Remember last time when grandma spilled the cranberry sauce on uncle Jack's toupee right when the first runner up was announced? Remember how your cousin Linda had a few too many glasses of the traditional cold chicken broth and threw up on the computer, and how angry every one was to have to go home and watch the rest of the show the next morning? These are the times we cherish, the memories we create with every Stumpy Nubs contest. Keep them close to your heart. Take full advantage of these moments while you still have them, and never forget the true "reason for the season"!
> 
> While you're waiting for your "Stumpies" party guests to arrive, why not catch up on a few episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking? I hear it's the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!


spam sandwich and a big old glass of ice tea. some good ole home grown tomato and mayo sandwiches are good too


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *"The reason for the season"- It's almost time for the Stumpies! *
> 
> All of us find ourselves in sticky situations once in a while. I remember the time I was hunched over that mysterious package somebody had left in a busy children's store. I heard a child say "Mommy, why's that box ticking…" I sprung into action, sweeping the little girl out of harm's way. "Stand back everybody, I know what to do" As I rolled up my sleeves and the young mothers began to faint, I was finally able to get a good look at the danger before me. It was a bundle of dynamite with a two wires attached to a clock that told me I had just seconds to act. I withdrew a wood chisel from my back pocket, I never leave home without one. Beads of sweat rolled down my forehead, wiped away by the silk handkerchief of a lovely, frightened blonde. The wires mocked me, one promised to defuse the bomb, the other certain death if severed. But which was which? Red or blue? Tension filled the room, children hiding behind mothers' skirts, weeping women gasping as each second ticked away. Red or blue? Blue or red? My mind raced, I couldn't recall which one I'd cut when I'd saved that puppy farm the year before. No time to think, I had to make a decision. Red, no… blue. I placed the chisel's edge against the wire, freshly honed on my Worksharp 3000. Four… three… NO! Red!... two… BLUE… one…
> 
> Believe me, I know how stressful it can be when we're up against a deadline! It's much like the situation we all face now. Entries for the Stumpy Nubs Jig Contest must be in by midnight tonight, and the clock is quickly ticking off the last few precious seconds. If you haven't gotten your entry emailed to me *([email protected])* then why are you reading a blog? You have work to do!
> 
> For those who already got their entries in, let me take a moment to reflect on the "reason for the season". Sometimes we all get caught up in the celebration that accompanies a Stumpy Nubs contest. The decorations, the music, the artificial trees we all put up in our homes and decorate with little "Stumpy" ornaments. But it's not about the frills. It's not about the prizes, it's not even about the glory that comes with winning. It's about friends. It's about families gathering together for a meal before you watch the Blue Collar Woodworking awards show. Remember last time when grandma spilled the cranberry sauce on uncle Jack's toupee right when the first runner up was announced? Remember how your cousin Linda had a few too many glasses of the traditional cold chicken broth and threw up on the computer, and how angry every one was to have to go home and watch the rest of the show the next morning? These are the times we cherish, the memories we create with every Stumpy Nubs contest. Keep them close to your heart. Take full advantage of these moments while you still have them, and never forget the true "reason for the season"!
> 
> While you're waiting for your "Stumpies" party guests to arrive, why not catch up on a few episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking? I hear it's the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!


Tomato and mayo sandwich? Where's the bacon?


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *"The reason for the season"- It's almost time for the Stumpies! *
> 
> All of us find ourselves in sticky situations once in a while. I remember the time I was hunched over that mysterious package somebody had left in a busy children's store. I heard a child say "Mommy, why's that box ticking…" I sprung into action, sweeping the little girl out of harm's way. "Stand back everybody, I know what to do" As I rolled up my sleeves and the young mothers began to faint, I was finally able to get a good look at the danger before me. It was a bundle of dynamite with a two wires attached to a clock that told me I had just seconds to act. I withdrew a wood chisel from my back pocket, I never leave home without one. Beads of sweat rolled down my forehead, wiped away by the silk handkerchief of a lovely, frightened blonde. The wires mocked me, one promised to defuse the bomb, the other certain death if severed. But which was which? Red or blue? Tension filled the room, children hiding behind mothers' skirts, weeping women gasping as each second ticked away. Red or blue? Blue or red? My mind raced, I couldn't recall which one I'd cut when I'd saved that puppy farm the year before. No time to think, I had to make a decision. Red, no… blue. I placed the chisel's edge against the wire, freshly honed on my Worksharp 3000. Four… three… NO! Red!... two… BLUE… one…
> 
> Believe me, I know how stressful it can be when we're up against a deadline! It's much like the situation we all face now. Entries for the Stumpy Nubs Jig Contest must be in by midnight tonight, and the clock is quickly ticking off the last few precious seconds. If you haven't gotten your entry emailed to me *([email protected])* then why are you reading a blog? You have work to do!
> 
> For those who already got their entries in, let me take a moment to reflect on the "reason for the season". Sometimes we all get caught up in the celebration that accompanies a Stumpy Nubs contest. The decorations, the music, the artificial trees we all put up in our homes and decorate with little "Stumpy" ornaments. But it's not about the frills. It's not about the prizes, it's not even about the glory that comes with winning. It's about friends. It's about families gathering together for a meal before you watch the Blue Collar Woodworking awards show. Remember last time when grandma spilled the cranberry sauce on uncle Jack's toupee right when the first runner up was announced? Remember how your cousin Linda had a few too many glasses of the traditional cold chicken broth and threw up on the computer, and how angry every one was to have to go home and watch the rest of the show the next morning? These are the times we cherish, the memories we create with every Stumpy Nubs contest. Keep them close to your heart. Take full advantage of these moments while you still have them, and never forget the true "reason for the season"!
> 
> While you're waiting for your "Stumpies" party guests to arrive, why not catch up on a few episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking? I hear it's the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!


So is it red or blue??? Quick, I'm running out of time here.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Did you hear Stumpy was in the Witness Protection Program?*

Did you ever notice that one of your armpits smells a lot worse than the other? That little bit of info will clue you on two things. First, you're a disgusting pig who likes to sniff his sweaty armpits. And second, that the long, hot days of summer are here. Actually, they've been here for a while now. And woodworkers the world over are grabbing a cold one and fireing up the computer machine for some Blue Collar Woodworking goodness. Problem is, there's been no new episode for a couple weeks. What gives?

That's been the subject of countless emails in the Stumpy Nubs inbox. (No, not the armpit thing… the "where's Stumpy" part.) Some have let their imaginations get the better of them, speculating about what's happened to everybody's favorite internet woodworker. (Nobody calls me that, but it has a nice ring to it. A lot better than the terms I usually get like "embarrassment" and "rodeo clown"...) Here are a few examples:

- He's dead. One of his shop inventions took off a hand and he bled out.

- He ran out of good ideas. The first 20 episodes were so fantastic; you couldn't have expected him to keep that up!

- Charles Neil got tired of everybody asking him to tell the story of how he almost lost to Stumpy in their box making contest, so he called in a favor.

- Stumpy who?

- He got vetted… hard. He may never recover.

- Roy Underhill hired him to be his sidekick on his show; like Paul Schaffer without the guitar and stupidity.

- He's been gone? I didn't notice.

- He's out shopping for tight shirts with Tommy MacDonald.

- He's working on a new podcast under the name "The Wood Lisper".

- McNugget the shop chicken pecked his eyes out.

- Nobody cares.

- Some crazy guy is keeping him in a dried up well, threatening to wear his skin.

- He got hired full time to groom Christopher Schwarz' beard.

- His real name was leaked and the witness protection program had to relocate him. He's doing a new show called "Ring-around-the-collar Laundering".

- The bad joke police hauled him away. It's the chair for him to be sure!

The mystery has gone on long enough. Time to end all the speculation and break the silence. Time to let you all in on what's really going on, the big news everybody has been waiting for. So, without further ado… no more delays… here's the unvarnished truth. The real deal, the whole enchilada…

It's freaking hot!!! Not just a "let me dab my forehead with my monogramed hanky" kind of heat. It's a full on, swamp in my shorts heat wave! We've melted three cameras already, which is two more than melted last year from my stunning good looks! How are we supposed to film with heatstroke? You tell me. I'm slurring my words and one side is numb!

This is why television shows play reruns during the summertime. Can you imagine how hot Don Johnson's white blazer would have been in Miami, even with the sleeves pushed up like he always did? If Miami Vice didn't have to film in July, Blue Collar Woodworking shouldn't have to either!

And seriously… "he ran out of ideas"? Give me a break. I have ideas up the wazoo! It's uncomfortable, I can tell you that. But they will never run out. Not as long as I have a breath in my chubby little body!

Truth be told, we're taking the opportunity this heat wave has presented to get caught up on some way overdue projects and we'll be back to filming shortly. Actually, the cameras start rolling again tomorrow, so new episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are only days away.

So, to all the fans out there who have suffered from Blue Collar Woodworking withdrawal these past couple weeks… have another cold one. Help in on the way!


----------



## crashn

StumpyNubs said:


> *Did you hear Stumpy was in the Witness Protection Program?*
> 
> Did you ever notice that one of your armpits smells a lot worse than the other? That little bit of info will clue you on two things. First, you're a disgusting pig who likes to sniff his sweaty armpits. And second, that the long, hot days of summer are here. Actually, they've been here for a while now. And woodworkers the world over are grabbing a cold one and fireing up the computer machine for some Blue Collar Woodworking goodness. Problem is, there's been no new episode for a couple weeks. What gives?
> 
> That's been the subject of countless emails in the Stumpy Nubs inbox. (No, not the armpit thing… the "where's Stumpy" part.) Some have let their imaginations get the better of them, speculating about what's happened to everybody's favorite internet woodworker. (Nobody calls me that, but it has a nice ring to it. A lot better than the terms I usually get like "embarrassment" and "rodeo clown"...) Here are a few examples:
> 
> - He's dead. One of his shop inventions took off a hand and he bled out.
> 
> - He ran out of good ideas. The first 20 episodes were so fantastic; you couldn't have expected him to keep that up!
> 
> - Charles Neil got tired of everybody asking him to tell the story of how he almost lost to Stumpy in their box making contest, so he called in a favor.
> 
> - Stumpy who?
> 
> - He got vetted… hard. He may never recover.
> 
> - Roy Underhill hired him to be his sidekick on his show; like Paul Schaffer without the guitar and stupidity.
> 
> - He's been gone? I didn't notice.
> 
> - He's out shopping for tight shirts with Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> - He's working on a new podcast under the name "The Wood Lisper".
> 
> - McNugget the shop chicken pecked his eyes out.
> 
> - Nobody cares.
> 
> - Some crazy guy is keeping him in a dried up well, threatening to wear his skin.
> 
> - He got hired full time to groom Christopher Schwarz' beard.
> 
> - His real name was leaked and the witness protection program had to relocate him. He's doing a new show called "Ring-around-the-collar Laundering".
> 
> - The bad joke police hauled him away. It's the chair for him to be sure!
> 
> The mystery has gone on long enough. Time to end all the speculation and break the silence. Time to let you all in on what's really going on, the big news everybody has been waiting for. So, without further ado… no more delays… here's the unvarnished truth. The real deal, the whole enchilada…
> 
> It's freaking hot!!! Not just a "let me dab my forehead with my monogramed hanky" kind of heat. It's a full on, swamp in my shorts heat wave! We've melted three cameras already, which is two more than melted last year from my stunning good looks! How are we supposed to film with heatstroke? You tell me. I'm slurring my words and one side is numb!
> 
> This is why television shows play reruns during the summertime. Can you imagine how hot Don Johnson's white blazer would have been in Miami, even with the sleeves pushed up like he always did? If Miami Vice didn't have to film in July, Blue Collar Woodworking shouldn't have to either!
> 
> And seriously… "he ran out of ideas"? Give me a break. I have ideas up the wazoo! It's uncomfortable, I can tell you that. But they will never run out. Not as long as I have a breath in my chubby little body!
> 
> Truth be told, we're taking the opportunity this heat wave has presented to get caught up on some way overdue projects and we'll be back to filming shortly. Actually, the cameras start rolling again tomorrow, so new episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are only days away.
> 
> So, to all the fans out there who have suffered from Blue Collar Woodworking withdrawal these past couple weeks… have another cold one. Help in on the way!


Ahh, I can sleep better at night knowing that stumpy has once again surfaced (stinky pit and all)


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Did you hear Stumpy was in the Witness Protection Program?*
> 
> Did you ever notice that one of your armpits smells a lot worse than the other? That little bit of info will clue you on two things. First, you're a disgusting pig who likes to sniff his sweaty armpits. And second, that the long, hot days of summer are here. Actually, they've been here for a while now. And woodworkers the world over are grabbing a cold one and fireing up the computer machine for some Blue Collar Woodworking goodness. Problem is, there's been no new episode for a couple weeks. What gives?
> 
> That's been the subject of countless emails in the Stumpy Nubs inbox. (No, not the armpit thing… the "where's Stumpy" part.) Some have let their imaginations get the better of them, speculating about what's happened to everybody's favorite internet woodworker. (Nobody calls me that, but it has a nice ring to it. A lot better than the terms I usually get like "embarrassment" and "rodeo clown"...) Here are a few examples:
> 
> - He's dead. One of his shop inventions took off a hand and he bled out.
> 
> - He ran out of good ideas. The first 20 episodes were so fantastic; you couldn't have expected him to keep that up!
> 
> - Charles Neil got tired of everybody asking him to tell the story of how he almost lost to Stumpy in their box making contest, so he called in a favor.
> 
> - Stumpy who?
> 
> - He got vetted… hard. He may never recover.
> 
> - Roy Underhill hired him to be his sidekick on his show; like Paul Schaffer without the guitar and stupidity.
> 
> - He's been gone? I didn't notice.
> 
> - He's out shopping for tight shirts with Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> - He's working on a new podcast under the name "The Wood Lisper".
> 
> - McNugget the shop chicken pecked his eyes out.
> 
> - Nobody cares.
> 
> - Some crazy guy is keeping him in a dried up well, threatening to wear his skin.
> 
> - He got hired full time to groom Christopher Schwarz' beard.
> 
> - His real name was leaked and the witness protection program had to relocate him. He's doing a new show called "Ring-around-the-collar Laundering".
> 
> - The bad joke police hauled him away. It's the chair for him to be sure!
> 
> The mystery has gone on long enough. Time to end all the speculation and break the silence. Time to let you all in on what's really going on, the big news everybody has been waiting for. So, without further ado… no more delays… here's the unvarnished truth. The real deal, the whole enchilada…
> 
> It's freaking hot!!! Not just a "let me dab my forehead with my monogramed hanky" kind of heat. It's a full on, swamp in my shorts heat wave! We've melted three cameras already, which is two more than melted last year from my stunning good looks! How are we supposed to film with heatstroke? You tell me. I'm slurring my words and one side is numb!
> 
> This is why television shows play reruns during the summertime. Can you imagine how hot Don Johnson's white blazer would have been in Miami, even with the sleeves pushed up like he always did? If Miami Vice didn't have to film in July, Blue Collar Woodworking shouldn't have to either!
> 
> And seriously… "he ran out of ideas"? Give me a break. I have ideas up the wazoo! It's uncomfortable, I can tell you that. But they will never run out. Not as long as I have a breath in my chubby little body!
> 
> Truth be told, we're taking the opportunity this heat wave has presented to get caught up on some way overdue projects and we'll be back to filming shortly. Actually, the cameras start rolling again tomorrow, so new episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are only days away.
> 
> So, to all the fans out there who have suffered from Blue Collar Woodworking withdrawal these past couple weeks… have another cold one. Help in on the way!


Thanks! It's nice to be missed!

My dog missed me today too. I learned long ago to move fast when he comes up to me and raises his leg…


----------



## GrandpaLen

StumpyNubs said:


> *Did you hear Stumpy was in the Witness Protection Program?*
> 
> Did you ever notice that one of your armpits smells a lot worse than the other? That little bit of info will clue you on two things. First, you're a disgusting pig who likes to sniff his sweaty armpits. And second, that the long, hot days of summer are here. Actually, they've been here for a while now. And woodworkers the world over are grabbing a cold one and fireing up the computer machine for some Blue Collar Woodworking goodness. Problem is, there's been no new episode for a couple weeks. What gives?
> 
> That's been the subject of countless emails in the Stumpy Nubs inbox. (No, not the armpit thing… the "where's Stumpy" part.) Some have let their imaginations get the better of them, speculating about what's happened to everybody's favorite internet woodworker. (Nobody calls me that, but it has a nice ring to it. A lot better than the terms I usually get like "embarrassment" and "rodeo clown"...) Here are a few examples:
> 
> - He's dead. One of his shop inventions took off a hand and he bled out.
> 
> - He ran out of good ideas. The first 20 episodes were so fantastic; you couldn't have expected him to keep that up!
> 
> - Charles Neil got tired of everybody asking him to tell the story of how he almost lost to Stumpy in their box making contest, so he called in a favor.
> 
> - Stumpy who?
> 
> - He got vetted… hard. He may never recover.
> 
> - Roy Underhill hired him to be his sidekick on his show; like Paul Schaffer without the guitar and stupidity.
> 
> - He's been gone? I didn't notice.
> 
> - He's out shopping for tight shirts with Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> - He's working on a new podcast under the name "The Wood Lisper".
> 
> - McNugget the shop chicken pecked his eyes out.
> 
> - Nobody cares.
> 
> - Some crazy guy is keeping him in a dried up well, threatening to wear his skin.
> 
> - He got hired full time to groom Christopher Schwarz' beard.
> 
> - His real name was leaked and the witness protection program had to relocate him. He's doing a new show called "Ring-around-the-collar Laundering".
> 
> - The bad joke police hauled him away. It's the chair for him to be sure!
> 
> The mystery has gone on long enough. Time to end all the speculation and break the silence. Time to let you all in on what's really going on, the big news everybody has been waiting for. So, without further ado… no more delays… here's the unvarnished truth. The real deal, the whole enchilada…
> 
> It's freaking hot!!! Not just a "let me dab my forehead with my monogramed hanky" kind of heat. It's a full on, swamp in my shorts heat wave! We've melted three cameras already, which is two more than melted last year from my stunning good looks! How are we supposed to film with heatstroke? You tell me. I'm slurring my words and one side is numb!
> 
> This is why television shows play reruns during the summertime. Can you imagine how hot Don Johnson's white blazer would have been in Miami, even with the sleeves pushed up like he always did? If Miami Vice didn't have to film in July, Blue Collar Woodworking shouldn't have to either!
> 
> And seriously… "he ran out of ideas"? Give me a break. I have ideas up the wazoo! It's uncomfortable, I can tell you that. But they will never run out. Not as long as I have a breath in my chubby little body!
> 
> Truth be told, we're taking the opportunity this heat wave has presented to get caught up on some way overdue projects and we'll be back to filming shortly. Actually, the cameras start rolling again tomorrow, so new episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are only days away.
> 
> So, to all the fans out there who have suffered from Blue Collar Woodworking withdrawal these past couple weeks… have another cold one. Help in on the way!


Stumps,

I am thrilled that you were able to dispell all but one of those horrible rumors.

Work Safely and use Deoderant. - Grandpa Len


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Did you hear Stumpy was in the Witness Protection Program?*
> 
> Did you ever notice that one of your armpits smells a lot worse than the other? That little bit of info will clue you on two things. First, you're a disgusting pig who likes to sniff his sweaty armpits. And second, that the long, hot days of summer are here. Actually, they've been here for a while now. And woodworkers the world over are grabbing a cold one and fireing up the computer machine for some Blue Collar Woodworking goodness. Problem is, there's been no new episode for a couple weeks. What gives?
> 
> That's been the subject of countless emails in the Stumpy Nubs inbox. (No, not the armpit thing… the "where's Stumpy" part.) Some have let their imaginations get the better of them, speculating about what's happened to everybody's favorite internet woodworker. (Nobody calls me that, but it has a nice ring to it. A lot better than the terms I usually get like "embarrassment" and "rodeo clown"...) Here are a few examples:
> 
> - He's dead. One of his shop inventions took off a hand and he bled out.
> 
> - He ran out of good ideas. The first 20 episodes were so fantastic; you couldn't have expected him to keep that up!
> 
> - Charles Neil got tired of everybody asking him to tell the story of how he almost lost to Stumpy in their box making contest, so he called in a favor.
> 
> - Stumpy who?
> 
> - He got vetted… hard. He may never recover.
> 
> - Roy Underhill hired him to be his sidekick on his show; like Paul Schaffer without the guitar and stupidity.
> 
> - He's been gone? I didn't notice.
> 
> - He's out shopping for tight shirts with Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> - He's working on a new podcast under the name "The Wood Lisper".
> 
> - McNugget the shop chicken pecked his eyes out.
> 
> - Nobody cares.
> 
> - Some crazy guy is keeping him in a dried up well, threatening to wear his skin.
> 
> - He got hired full time to groom Christopher Schwarz' beard.
> 
> - His real name was leaked and the witness protection program had to relocate him. He's doing a new show called "Ring-around-the-collar Laundering".
> 
> - The bad joke police hauled him away. It's the chair for him to be sure!
> 
> The mystery has gone on long enough. Time to end all the speculation and break the silence. Time to let you all in on what's really going on, the big news everybody has been waiting for. So, without further ado… no more delays… here's the unvarnished truth. The real deal, the whole enchilada…
> 
> It's freaking hot!!! Not just a "let me dab my forehead with my monogramed hanky" kind of heat. It's a full on, swamp in my shorts heat wave! We've melted three cameras already, which is two more than melted last year from my stunning good looks! How are we supposed to film with heatstroke? You tell me. I'm slurring my words and one side is numb!
> 
> This is why television shows play reruns during the summertime. Can you imagine how hot Don Johnson's white blazer would have been in Miami, even with the sleeves pushed up like he always did? If Miami Vice didn't have to film in July, Blue Collar Woodworking shouldn't have to either!
> 
> And seriously… "he ran out of ideas"? Give me a break. I have ideas up the wazoo! It's uncomfortable, I can tell you that. But they will never run out. Not as long as I have a breath in my chubby little body!
> 
> Truth be told, we're taking the opportunity this heat wave has presented to get caught up on some way overdue projects and we'll be back to filming shortly. Actually, the cameras start rolling again tomorrow, so new episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are only days away.
> 
> So, to all the fans out there who have suffered from Blue Collar Woodworking withdrawal these past couple weeks… have another cold one. Help in on the way!


I recommend rubbing cedar chips in your pits, dries the out and everyone loves the smell of cedar (especially the dog)


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *Did you hear Stumpy was in the Witness Protection Program?*
> 
> Did you ever notice that one of your armpits smells a lot worse than the other? That little bit of info will clue you on two things. First, you're a disgusting pig who likes to sniff his sweaty armpits. And second, that the long, hot days of summer are here. Actually, they've been here for a while now. And woodworkers the world over are grabbing a cold one and fireing up the computer machine for some Blue Collar Woodworking goodness. Problem is, there's been no new episode for a couple weeks. What gives?
> 
> That's been the subject of countless emails in the Stumpy Nubs inbox. (No, not the armpit thing… the "where's Stumpy" part.) Some have let their imaginations get the better of them, speculating about what's happened to everybody's favorite internet woodworker. (Nobody calls me that, but it has a nice ring to it. A lot better than the terms I usually get like "embarrassment" and "rodeo clown"...) Here are a few examples:
> 
> - He's dead. One of his shop inventions took off a hand and he bled out.
> 
> - He ran out of good ideas. The first 20 episodes were so fantastic; you couldn't have expected him to keep that up!
> 
> - Charles Neil got tired of everybody asking him to tell the story of how he almost lost to Stumpy in their box making contest, so he called in a favor.
> 
> - Stumpy who?
> 
> - He got vetted… hard. He may never recover.
> 
> - Roy Underhill hired him to be his sidekick on his show; like Paul Schaffer without the guitar and stupidity.
> 
> - He's been gone? I didn't notice.
> 
> - He's out shopping for tight shirts with Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> - He's working on a new podcast under the name "The Wood Lisper".
> 
> - McNugget the shop chicken pecked his eyes out.
> 
> - Nobody cares.
> 
> - Some crazy guy is keeping him in a dried up well, threatening to wear his skin.
> 
> - He got hired full time to groom Christopher Schwarz' beard.
> 
> - His real name was leaked and the witness protection program had to relocate him. He's doing a new show called "Ring-around-the-collar Laundering".
> 
> - The bad joke police hauled him away. It's the chair for him to be sure!
> 
> The mystery has gone on long enough. Time to end all the speculation and break the silence. Time to let you all in on what's really going on, the big news everybody has been waiting for. So, without further ado… no more delays… here's the unvarnished truth. The real deal, the whole enchilada…
> 
> It's freaking hot!!! Not just a "let me dab my forehead with my monogramed hanky" kind of heat. It's a full on, swamp in my shorts heat wave! We've melted three cameras already, which is two more than melted last year from my stunning good looks! How are we supposed to film with heatstroke? You tell me. I'm slurring my words and one side is numb!
> 
> This is why television shows play reruns during the summertime. Can you imagine how hot Don Johnson's white blazer would have been in Miami, even with the sleeves pushed up like he always did? If Miami Vice didn't have to film in July, Blue Collar Woodworking shouldn't have to either!
> 
> And seriously… "he ran out of ideas"? Give me a break. I have ideas up the wazoo! It's uncomfortable, I can tell you that. But they will never run out. Not as long as I have a breath in my chubby little body!
> 
> Truth be told, we're taking the opportunity this heat wave has presented to get caught up on some way overdue projects and we'll be back to filming shortly. Actually, the cameras start rolling again tomorrow, so new episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are only days away.
> 
> So, to all the fans out there who have suffered from Blue Collar Woodworking withdrawal these past couple weeks… have another cold one. Help in on the way!


I was just concerned about McNugget…..


----------



## Alexandre

StumpyNubs said:


> *Did you hear Stumpy was in the Witness Protection Program?*
> 
> Did you ever notice that one of your armpits smells a lot worse than the other? That little bit of info will clue you on two things. First, you're a disgusting pig who likes to sniff his sweaty armpits. And second, that the long, hot days of summer are here. Actually, they've been here for a while now. And woodworkers the world over are grabbing a cold one and fireing up the computer machine for some Blue Collar Woodworking goodness. Problem is, there's been no new episode for a couple weeks. What gives?
> 
> That's been the subject of countless emails in the Stumpy Nubs inbox. (No, not the armpit thing… the "where's Stumpy" part.) Some have let their imaginations get the better of them, speculating about what's happened to everybody's favorite internet woodworker. (Nobody calls me that, but it has a nice ring to it. A lot better than the terms I usually get like "embarrassment" and "rodeo clown"...) Here are a few examples:
> 
> - He's dead. One of his shop inventions took off a hand and he bled out.
> 
> - He ran out of good ideas. The first 20 episodes were so fantastic; you couldn't have expected him to keep that up!
> 
> - Charles Neil got tired of everybody asking him to tell the story of how he almost lost to Stumpy in their box making contest, so he called in a favor.
> 
> - Stumpy who?
> 
> - He got vetted… hard. He may never recover.
> 
> - Roy Underhill hired him to be his sidekick on his show; like Paul Schaffer without the guitar and stupidity.
> 
> - He's been gone? I didn't notice.
> 
> - He's out shopping for tight shirts with Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> - He's working on a new podcast under the name "The Wood Lisper".
> 
> - McNugget the shop chicken pecked his eyes out.
> 
> - Nobody cares.
> 
> - Some crazy guy is keeping him in a dried up well, threatening to wear his skin.
> 
> - He got hired full time to groom Christopher Schwarz' beard.
> 
> - His real name was leaked and the witness protection program had to relocate him. He's doing a new show called "Ring-around-the-collar Laundering".
> 
> - The bad joke police hauled him away. It's the chair for him to be sure!
> 
> The mystery has gone on long enough. Time to end all the speculation and break the silence. Time to let you all in on what's really going on, the big news everybody has been waiting for. So, without further ado… no more delays… here's the unvarnished truth. The real deal, the whole enchilada…
> 
> It's freaking hot!!! Not just a "let me dab my forehead with my monogramed hanky" kind of heat. It's a full on, swamp in my shorts heat wave! We've melted three cameras already, which is two more than melted last year from my stunning good looks! How are we supposed to film with heatstroke? You tell me. I'm slurring my words and one side is numb!
> 
> This is why television shows play reruns during the summertime. Can you imagine how hot Don Johnson's white blazer would have been in Miami, even with the sleeves pushed up like he always did? If Miami Vice didn't have to film in July, Blue Collar Woodworking shouldn't have to either!
> 
> And seriously… "he ran out of ideas"? Give me a break. I have ideas up the wazoo! It's uncomfortable, I can tell you that. But they will never run out. Not as long as I have a breath in my chubby little body!
> 
> Truth be told, we're taking the opportunity this heat wave has presented to get caught up on some way overdue projects and we'll be back to filming shortly. Actually, the cameras start rolling again tomorrow, so new episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are only days away.
> 
> So, to all the fans out there who have suffered from Blue Collar Woodworking withdrawal these past couple weeks… have another cold one. Help in on the way!


Stumpy, only YOU will want to smell your armpits


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *Did you hear Stumpy was in the Witness Protection Program?*
> 
> Did you ever notice that one of your armpits smells a lot worse than the other? That little bit of info will clue you on two things. First, you're a disgusting pig who likes to sniff his sweaty armpits. And second, that the long, hot days of summer are here. Actually, they've been here for a while now. And woodworkers the world over are grabbing a cold one and fireing up the computer machine for some Blue Collar Woodworking goodness. Problem is, there's been no new episode for a couple weeks. What gives?
> 
> That's been the subject of countless emails in the Stumpy Nubs inbox. (No, not the armpit thing… the "where's Stumpy" part.) Some have let their imaginations get the better of them, speculating about what's happened to everybody's favorite internet woodworker. (Nobody calls me that, but it has a nice ring to it. A lot better than the terms I usually get like "embarrassment" and "rodeo clown"...) Here are a few examples:
> 
> - He's dead. One of his shop inventions took off a hand and he bled out.
> 
> - He ran out of good ideas. The first 20 episodes were so fantastic; you couldn't have expected him to keep that up!
> 
> - Charles Neil got tired of everybody asking him to tell the story of how he almost lost to Stumpy in their box making contest, so he called in a favor.
> 
> - Stumpy who?
> 
> - He got vetted… hard. He may never recover.
> 
> - Roy Underhill hired him to be his sidekick on his show; like Paul Schaffer without the guitar and stupidity.
> 
> - He's been gone? I didn't notice.
> 
> - He's out shopping for tight shirts with Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> - He's working on a new podcast under the name "The Wood Lisper".
> 
> - McNugget the shop chicken pecked his eyes out.
> 
> - Nobody cares.
> 
> - Some crazy guy is keeping him in a dried up well, threatening to wear his skin.
> 
> - He got hired full time to groom Christopher Schwarz' beard.
> 
> - His real name was leaked and the witness protection program had to relocate him. He's doing a new show called "Ring-around-the-collar Laundering".
> 
> - The bad joke police hauled him away. It's the chair for him to be sure!
> 
> The mystery has gone on long enough. Time to end all the speculation and break the silence. Time to let you all in on what's really going on, the big news everybody has been waiting for. So, without further ado… no more delays… here's the unvarnished truth. The real deal, the whole enchilada…
> 
> It's freaking hot!!! Not just a "let me dab my forehead with my monogramed hanky" kind of heat. It's a full on, swamp in my shorts heat wave! We've melted three cameras already, which is two more than melted last year from my stunning good looks! How are we supposed to film with heatstroke? You tell me. I'm slurring my words and one side is numb!
> 
> This is why television shows play reruns during the summertime. Can you imagine how hot Don Johnson's white blazer would have been in Miami, even with the sleeves pushed up like he always did? If Miami Vice didn't have to film in July, Blue Collar Woodworking shouldn't have to either!
> 
> And seriously… "he ran out of ideas"? Give me a break. I have ideas up the wazoo! It's uncomfortable, I can tell you that. But they will never run out. Not as long as I have a breath in my chubby little body!
> 
> Truth be told, we're taking the opportunity this heat wave has presented to get caught up on some way overdue projects and we'll be back to filming shortly. Actually, the cameras start rolling again tomorrow, so new episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are only days away.
> 
> So, to all the fans out there who have suffered from Blue Collar Woodworking withdrawal these past couple weeks… have another cold one. Help in on the way!


I thought perhaps you were taking some time off to focus on your Zebra domestication research.









Or, perhaps you were called up by the Yooper National Guard. ;-D









Regardless, I'm glad to see you're ok and back on the job.


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Did you hear Stumpy was in the Witness Protection Program?*
> 
> Did you ever notice that one of your armpits smells a lot worse than the other? That little bit of info will clue you on two things. First, you're a disgusting pig who likes to sniff his sweaty armpits. And second, that the long, hot days of summer are here. Actually, they've been here for a while now. And woodworkers the world over are grabbing a cold one and fireing up the computer machine for some Blue Collar Woodworking goodness. Problem is, there's been no new episode for a couple weeks. What gives?
> 
> That's been the subject of countless emails in the Stumpy Nubs inbox. (No, not the armpit thing… the "where's Stumpy" part.) Some have let their imaginations get the better of them, speculating about what's happened to everybody's favorite internet woodworker. (Nobody calls me that, but it has a nice ring to it. A lot better than the terms I usually get like "embarrassment" and "rodeo clown"...) Here are a few examples:
> 
> - He's dead. One of his shop inventions took off a hand and he bled out.
> 
> - He ran out of good ideas. The first 20 episodes were so fantastic; you couldn't have expected him to keep that up!
> 
> - Charles Neil got tired of everybody asking him to tell the story of how he almost lost to Stumpy in their box making contest, so he called in a favor.
> 
> - Stumpy who?
> 
> - He got vetted… hard. He may never recover.
> 
> - Roy Underhill hired him to be his sidekick on his show; like Paul Schaffer without the guitar and stupidity.
> 
> - He's been gone? I didn't notice.
> 
> - He's out shopping for tight shirts with Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> - He's working on a new podcast under the name "The Wood Lisper".
> 
> - McNugget the shop chicken pecked his eyes out.
> 
> - Nobody cares.
> 
> - Some crazy guy is keeping him in a dried up well, threatening to wear his skin.
> 
> - He got hired full time to groom Christopher Schwarz' beard.
> 
> - His real name was leaked and the witness protection program had to relocate him. He's doing a new show called "Ring-around-the-collar Laundering".
> 
> - The bad joke police hauled him away. It's the chair for him to be sure!
> 
> The mystery has gone on long enough. Time to end all the speculation and break the silence. Time to let you all in on what's really going on, the big news everybody has been waiting for. So, without further ado… no more delays… here's the unvarnished truth. The real deal, the whole enchilada…
> 
> It's freaking hot!!! Not just a "let me dab my forehead with my monogramed hanky" kind of heat. It's a full on, swamp in my shorts heat wave! We've melted three cameras already, which is two more than melted last year from my stunning good looks! How are we supposed to film with heatstroke? You tell me. I'm slurring my words and one side is numb!
> 
> This is why television shows play reruns during the summertime. Can you imagine how hot Don Johnson's white blazer would have been in Miami, even with the sleeves pushed up like he always did? If Miami Vice didn't have to film in July, Blue Collar Woodworking shouldn't have to either!
> 
> And seriously… "he ran out of ideas"? Give me a break. I have ideas up the wazoo! It's uncomfortable, I can tell you that. But they will never run out. Not as long as I have a breath in my chubby little body!
> 
> Truth be told, we're taking the opportunity this heat wave has presented to get caught up on some way overdue projects and we'll be back to filming shortly. Actually, the cameras start rolling again tomorrow, so new episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are only days away.
> 
> So, to all the fans out there who have suffered from Blue Collar Woodworking withdrawal these past couple weeks… have another cold one. Help in on the way!


So what your are really trying to say is that the next show will be dripping with comic relief. That will be a nice change of pace!!!


----------



## rob2

StumpyNubs said:


> *Did you hear Stumpy was in the Witness Protection Program?*
> 
> Did you ever notice that one of your armpits smells a lot worse than the other? That little bit of info will clue you on two things. First, you're a disgusting pig who likes to sniff his sweaty armpits. And second, that the long, hot days of summer are here. Actually, they've been here for a while now. And woodworkers the world over are grabbing a cold one and fireing up the computer machine for some Blue Collar Woodworking goodness. Problem is, there's been no new episode for a couple weeks. What gives?
> 
> That's been the subject of countless emails in the Stumpy Nubs inbox. (No, not the armpit thing… the "where's Stumpy" part.) Some have let their imaginations get the better of them, speculating about what's happened to everybody's favorite internet woodworker. (Nobody calls me that, but it has a nice ring to it. A lot better than the terms I usually get like "embarrassment" and "rodeo clown"...) Here are a few examples:
> 
> - He's dead. One of his shop inventions took off a hand and he bled out.
> 
> - He ran out of good ideas. The first 20 episodes were so fantastic; you couldn't have expected him to keep that up!
> 
> - Charles Neil got tired of everybody asking him to tell the story of how he almost lost to Stumpy in their box making contest, so he called in a favor.
> 
> - Stumpy who?
> 
> - He got vetted… hard. He may never recover.
> 
> - Roy Underhill hired him to be his sidekick on his show; like Paul Schaffer without the guitar and stupidity.
> 
> - He's been gone? I didn't notice.
> 
> - He's out shopping for tight shirts with Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> - He's working on a new podcast under the name "The Wood Lisper".
> 
> - McNugget the shop chicken pecked his eyes out.
> 
> - Nobody cares.
> 
> - Some crazy guy is keeping him in a dried up well, threatening to wear his skin.
> 
> - He got hired full time to groom Christopher Schwarz' beard.
> 
> - His real name was leaked and the witness protection program had to relocate him. He's doing a new show called "Ring-around-the-collar Laundering".
> 
> - The bad joke police hauled him away. It's the chair for him to be sure!
> 
> The mystery has gone on long enough. Time to end all the speculation and break the silence. Time to let you all in on what's really going on, the big news everybody has been waiting for. So, without further ado… no more delays… here's the unvarnished truth. The real deal, the whole enchilada…
> 
> It's freaking hot!!! Not just a "let me dab my forehead with my monogramed hanky" kind of heat. It's a full on, swamp in my shorts heat wave! We've melted three cameras already, which is two more than melted last year from my stunning good looks! How are we supposed to film with heatstroke? You tell me. I'm slurring my words and one side is numb!
> 
> This is why television shows play reruns during the summertime. Can you imagine how hot Don Johnson's white blazer would have been in Miami, even with the sleeves pushed up like he always did? If Miami Vice didn't have to film in July, Blue Collar Woodworking shouldn't have to either!
> 
> And seriously… "he ran out of ideas"? Give me a break. I have ideas up the wazoo! It's uncomfortable, I can tell you that. But they will never run out. Not as long as I have a breath in my chubby little body!
> 
> Truth be told, we're taking the opportunity this heat wave has presented to get caught up on some way overdue projects and we'll be back to filming shortly. Actually, the cameras start rolling again tomorrow, so new episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are only days away.
> 
> So, to all the fans out there who have suffered from Blue Collar Woodworking withdrawal these past couple weeks… have another cold one. Help in on the way!


Stumpie? Were you gone? Who knew?

Good to have you and McNugget Back. Sure enjoy your humor! and Wodworking


----------



## Swede

StumpyNubs said:


> *Did you hear Stumpy was in the Witness Protection Program?*
> 
> Did you ever notice that one of your armpits smells a lot worse than the other? That little bit of info will clue you on two things. First, you're a disgusting pig who likes to sniff his sweaty armpits. And second, that the long, hot days of summer are here. Actually, they've been here for a while now. And woodworkers the world over are grabbing a cold one and fireing up the computer machine for some Blue Collar Woodworking goodness. Problem is, there's been no new episode for a couple weeks. What gives?
> 
> That's been the subject of countless emails in the Stumpy Nubs inbox. (No, not the armpit thing… the "where's Stumpy" part.) Some have let their imaginations get the better of them, speculating about what's happened to everybody's favorite internet woodworker. (Nobody calls me that, but it has a nice ring to it. A lot better than the terms I usually get like "embarrassment" and "rodeo clown"...) Here are a few examples:
> 
> - He's dead. One of his shop inventions took off a hand and he bled out.
> 
> - He ran out of good ideas. The first 20 episodes were so fantastic; you couldn't have expected him to keep that up!
> 
> - Charles Neil got tired of everybody asking him to tell the story of how he almost lost to Stumpy in their box making contest, so he called in a favor.
> 
> - Stumpy who?
> 
> - He got vetted… hard. He may never recover.
> 
> - Roy Underhill hired him to be his sidekick on his show; like Paul Schaffer without the guitar and stupidity.
> 
> - He's been gone? I didn't notice.
> 
> - He's out shopping for tight shirts with Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> - He's working on a new podcast under the name "The Wood Lisper".
> 
> - McNugget the shop chicken pecked his eyes out.
> 
> - Nobody cares.
> 
> - Some crazy guy is keeping him in a dried up well, threatening to wear his skin.
> 
> - He got hired full time to groom Christopher Schwarz' beard.
> 
> - His real name was leaked and the witness protection program had to relocate him. He's doing a new show called "Ring-around-the-collar Laundering".
> 
> - The bad joke police hauled him away. It's the chair for him to be sure!
> 
> The mystery has gone on long enough. Time to end all the speculation and break the silence. Time to let you all in on what's really going on, the big news everybody has been waiting for. So, without further ado… no more delays… here's the unvarnished truth. The real deal, the whole enchilada…
> 
> It's freaking hot!!! Not just a "let me dab my forehead with my monogramed hanky" kind of heat. It's a full on, swamp in my shorts heat wave! We've melted three cameras already, which is two more than melted last year from my stunning good looks! How are we supposed to film with heatstroke? You tell me. I'm slurring my words and one side is numb!
> 
> This is why television shows play reruns during the summertime. Can you imagine how hot Don Johnson's white blazer would have been in Miami, even with the sleeves pushed up like he always did? If Miami Vice didn't have to film in July, Blue Collar Woodworking shouldn't have to either!
> 
> And seriously… "he ran out of ideas"? Give me a break. I have ideas up the wazoo! It's uncomfortable, I can tell you that. But they will never run out. Not as long as I have a breath in my chubby little body!
> 
> Truth be told, we're taking the opportunity this heat wave has presented to get caught up on some way overdue projects and we'll be back to filming shortly. Actually, the cameras start rolling again tomorrow, so new episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are only days away.
> 
> So, to all the fans out there who have suffered from Blue Collar Woodworking withdrawal these past couple weeks… have another cold one. Help in on the way!


I figured you cut off all your fingers and couldnt type anymore (Just Kidding)
I tried to do that on a table saw once but only got the tips of 3 fingers.

BTY how come your picture dosent look like you?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Did you hear Stumpy was in the Witness Protection Program?*
> 
> Did you ever notice that one of your armpits smells a lot worse than the other? That little bit of info will clue you on two things. First, you're a disgusting pig who likes to sniff his sweaty armpits. And second, that the long, hot days of summer are here. Actually, they've been here for a while now. And woodworkers the world over are grabbing a cold one and fireing up the computer machine for some Blue Collar Woodworking goodness. Problem is, there's been no new episode for a couple weeks. What gives?
> 
> That's been the subject of countless emails in the Stumpy Nubs inbox. (No, not the armpit thing… the "where's Stumpy" part.) Some have let their imaginations get the better of them, speculating about what's happened to everybody's favorite internet woodworker. (Nobody calls me that, but it has a nice ring to it. A lot better than the terms I usually get like "embarrassment" and "rodeo clown"...) Here are a few examples:
> 
> - He's dead. One of his shop inventions took off a hand and he bled out.
> 
> - He ran out of good ideas. The first 20 episodes were so fantastic; you couldn't have expected him to keep that up!
> 
> - Charles Neil got tired of everybody asking him to tell the story of how he almost lost to Stumpy in their box making contest, so he called in a favor.
> 
> - Stumpy who?
> 
> - He got vetted… hard. He may never recover.
> 
> - Roy Underhill hired him to be his sidekick on his show; like Paul Schaffer without the guitar and stupidity.
> 
> - He's been gone? I didn't notice.
> 
> - He's out shopping for tight shirts with Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> - He's working on a new podcast under the name "The Wood Lisper".
> 
> - McNugget the shop chicken pecked his eyes out.
> 
> - Nobody cares.
> 
> - Some crazy guy is keeping him in a dried up well, threatening to wear his skin.
> 
> - He got hired full time to groom Christopher Schwarz' beard.
> 
> - His real name was leaked and the witness protection program had to relocate him. He's doing a new show called "Ring-around-the-collar Laundering".
> 
> - The bad joke police hauled him away. It's the chair for him to be sure!
> 
> The mystery has gone on long enough. Time to end all the speculation and break the silence. Time to let you all in on what's really going on, the big news everybody has been waiting for. So, without further ado… no more delays… here's the unvarnished truth. The real deal, the whole enchilada…
> 
> It's freaking hot!!! Not just a "let me dab my forehead with my monogramed hanky" kind of heat. It's a full on, swamp in my shorts heat wave! We've melted three cameras already, which is two more than melted last year from my stunning good looks! How are we supposed to film with heatstroke? You tell me. I'm slurring my words and one side is numb!
> 
> This is why television shows play reruns during the summertime. Can you imagine how hot Don Johnson's white blazer would have been in Miami, even with the sleeves pushed up like he always did? If Miami Vice didn't have to film in July, Blue Collar Woodworking shouldn't have to either!
> 
> And seriously… "he ran out of ideas"? Give me a break. I have ideas up the wazoo! It's uncomfortable, I can tell you that. But they will never run out. Not as long as I have a breath in my chubby little body!
> 
> Truth be told, we're taking the opportunity this heat wave has presented to get caught up on some way overdue projects and we'll be back to filming shortly. Actually, the cameras start rolling again tomorrow, so new episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are only days away.
> 
> So, to all the fans out there who have suffered from Blue Collar Woodworking withdrawal these past couple weeks… have another cold one. Help in on the way!


Why doesn't my picture look like me? I think it's the fake nose and glasses…


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Did you hear Stumpy was in the Witness Protection Program?*
> 
> Did you ever notice that one of your armpits smells a lot worse than the other? That little bit of info will clue you on two things. First, you're a disgusting pig who likes to sniff his sweaty armpits. And second, that the long, hot days of summer are here. Actually, they've been here for a while now. And woodworkers the world over are grabbing a cold one and fireing up the computer machine for some Blue Collar Woodworking goodness. Problem is, there's been no new episode for a couple weeks. What gives?
> 
> That's been the subject of countless emails in the Stumpy Nubs inbox. (No, not the armpit thing… the "where's Stumpy" part.) Some have let their imaginations get the better of them, speculating about what's happened to everybody's favorite internet woodworker. (Nobody calls me that, but it has a nice ring to it. A lot better than the terms I usually get like "embarrassment" and "rodeo clown"...) Here are a few examples:
> 
> - He's dead. One of his shop inventions took off a hand and he bled out.
> 
> - He ran out of good ideas. The first 20 episodes were so fantastic; you couldn't have expected him to keep that up!
> 
> - Charles Neil got tired of everybody asking him to tell the story of how he almost lost to Stumpy in their box making contest, so he called in a favor.
> 
> - Stumpy who?
> 
> - He got vetted… hard. He may never recover.
> 
> - Roy Underhill hired him to be his sidekick on his show; like Paul Schaffer without the guitar and stupidity.
> 
> - He's been gone? I didn't notice.
> 
> - He's out shopping for tight shirts with Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> - He's working on a new podcast under the name "The Wood Lisper".
> 
> - McNugget the shop chicken pecked his eyes out.
> 
> - Nobody cares.
> 
> - Some crazy guy is keeping him in a dried up well, threatening to wear his skin.
> 
> - He got hired full time to groom Christopher Schwarz' beard.
> 
> - His real name was leaked and the witness protection program had to relocate him. He's doing a new show called "Ring-around-the-collar Laundering".
> 
> - The bad joke police hauled him away. It's the chair for him to be sure!
> 
> The mystery has gone on long enough. Time to end all the speculation and break the silence. Time to let you all in on what's really going on, the big news everybody has been waiting for. So, without further ado… no more delays… here's the unvarnished truth. The real deal, the whole enchilada…
> 
> It's freaking hot!!! Not just a "let me dab my forehead with my monogramed hanky" kind of heat. It's a full on, swamp in my shorts heat wave! We've melted three cameras already, which is two more than melted last year from my stunning good looks! How are we supposed to film with heatstroke? You tell me. I'm slurring my words and one side is numb!
> 
> This is why television shows play reruns during the summertime. Can you imagine how hot Don Johnson's white blazer would have been in Miami, even with the sleeves pushed up like he always did? If Miami Vice didn't have to film in July, Blue Collar Woodworking shouldn't have to either!
> 
> And seriously… "he ran out of ideas"? Give me a break. I have ideas up the wazoo! It's uncomfortable, I can tell you that. But they will never run out. Not as long as I have a breath in my chubby little body!
> 
> Truth be told, we're taking the opportunity this heat wave has presented to get caught up on some way overdue projects and we'll be back to filming shortly. Actually, the cameras start rolling again tomorrow, so new episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are only days away.
> 
> So, to all the fans out there who have suffered from Blue Collar Woodworking withdrawal these past couple weeks… have another cold one. Help in on the way!


Here's to your fabulous return Stumps: Cuz I/you deserve it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Did you hear Stumpy was in the Witness Protection Program?*
> 
> Did you ever notice that one of your armpits smells a lot worse than the other? That little bit of info will clue you on two things. First, you're a disgusting pig who likes to sniff his sweaty armpits. And second, that the long, hot days of summer are here. Actually, they've been here for a while now. And woodworkers the world over are grabbing a cold one and fireing up the computer machine for some Blue Collar Woodworking goodness. Problem is, there's been no new episode for a couple weeks. What gives?
> 
> That's been the subject of countless emails in the Stumpy Nubs inbox. (No, not the armpit thing… the "where's Stumpy" part.) Some have let their imaginations get the better of them, speculating about what's happened to everybody's favorite internet woodworker. (Nobody calls me that, but it has a nice ring to it. A lot better than the terms I usually get like "embarrassment" and "rodeo clown"...) Here are a few examples:
> 
> - He's dead. One of his shop inventions took off a hand and he bled out.
> 
> - He ran out of good ideas. The first 20 episodes were so fantastic; you couldn't have expected him to keep that up!
> 
> - Charles Neil got tired of everybody asking him to tell the story of how he almost lost to Stumpy in their box making contest, so he called in a favor.
> 
> - Stumpy who?
> 
> - He got vetted… hard. He may never recover.
> 
> - Roy Underhill hired him to be his sidekick on his show; like Paul Schaffer without the guitar and stupidity.
> 
> - He's been gone? I didn't notice.
> 
> - He's out shopping for tight shirts with Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> - He's working on a new podcast under the name "The Wood Lisper".
> 
> - McNugget the shop chicken pecked his eyes out.
> 
> - Nobody cares.
> 
> - Some crazy guy is keeping him in a dried up well, threatening to wear his skin.
> 
> - He got hired full time to groom Christopher Schwarz' beard.
> 
> - His real name was leaked and the witness protection program had to relocate him. He's doing a new show called "Ring-around-the-collar Laundering".
> 
> - The bad joke police hauled him away. It's the chair for him to be sure!
> 
> The mystery has gone on long enough. Time to end all the speculation and break the silence. Time to let you all in on what's really going on, the big news everybody has been waiting for. So, without further ado… no more delays… here's the unvarnished truth. The real deal, the whole enchilada…
> 
> It's freaking hot!!! Not just a "let me dab my forehead with my monogramed hanky" kind of heat. It's a full on, swamp in my shorts heat wave! We've melted three cameras already, which is two more than melted last year from my stunning good looks! How are we supposed to film with heatstroke? You tell me. I'm slurring my words and one side is numb!
> 
> This is why television shows play reruns during the summertime. Can you imagine how hot Don Johnson's white blazer would have been in Miami, even with the sleeves pushed up like he always did? If Miami Vice didn't have to film in July, Blue Collar Woodworking shouldn't have to either!
> 
> And seriously… "he ran out of ideas"? Give me a break. I have ideas up the wazoo! It's uncomfortable, I can tell you that. But they will never run out. Not as long as I have a breath in my chubby little body!
> 
> Truth be told, we're taking the opportunity this heat wave has presented to get caught up on some way overdue projects and we'll be back to filming shortly. Actually, the cameras start rolling again tomorrow, so new episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are only days away.
> 
> So, to all the fans out there who have suffered from Blue Collar Woodworking withdrawal these past couple weeks… have another cold one. Help in on the way!


Stumpy sometime i worry about you. make sure all the glue capes or off,


----------



## whitewulf

StumpyNubs said:


> *Did you hear Stumpy was in the Witness Protection Program?*
> 
> Did you ever notice that one of your armpits smells a lot worse than the other? That little bit of info will clue you on two things. First, you're a disgusting pig who likes to sniff his sweaty armpits. And second, that the long, hot days of summer are here. Actually, they've been here for a while now. And woodworkers the world over are grabbing a cold one and fireing up the computer machine for some Blue Collar Woodworking goodness. Problem is, there's been no new episode for a couple weeks. What gives?
> 
> That's been the subject of countless emails in the Stumpy Nubs inbox. (No, not the armpit thing… the "where's Stumpy" part.) Some have let their imaginations get the better of them, speculating about what's happened to everybody's favorite internet woodworker. (Nobody calls me that, but it has a nice ring to it. A lot better than the terms I usually get like "embarrassment" and "rodeo clown"...) Here are a few examples:
> 
> - He's dead. One of his shop inventions took off a hand and he bled out.
> 
> - He ran out of good ideas. The first 20 episodes were so fantastic; you couldn't have expected him to keep that up!
> 
> - Charles Neil got tired of everybody asking him to tell the story of how he almost lost to Stumpy in their box making contest, so he called in a favor.
> 
> - Stumpy who?
> 
> - He got vetted… hard. He may never recover.
> 
> - Roy Underhill hired him to be his sidekick on his show; like Paul Schaffer without the guitar and stupidity.
> 
> - He's been gone? I didn't notice.
> 
> - He's out shopping for tight shirts with Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> - He's working on a new podcast under the name "The Wood Lisper".
> 
> - McNugget the shop chicken pecked his eyes out.
> 
> - Nobody cares.
> 
> - Some crazy guy is keeping him in a dried up well, threatening to wear his skin.
> 
> - He got hired full time to groom Christopher Schwarz' beard.
> 
> - His real name was leaked and the witness protection program had to relocate him. He's doing a new show called "Ring-around-the-collar Laundering".
> 
> - The bad joke police hauled him away. It's the chair for him to be sure!
> 
> The mystery has gone on long enough. Time to end all the speculation and break the silence. Time to let you all in on what's really going on, the big news everybody has been waiting for. So, without further ado… no more delays… here's the unvarnished truth. The real deal, the whole enchilada…
> 
> It's freaking hot!!! Not just a "let me dab my forehead with my monogramed hanky" kind of heat. It's a full on, swamp in my shorts heat wave! We've melted three cameras already, which is two more than melted last year from my stunning good looks! How are we supposed to film with heatstroke? You tell me. I'm slurring my words and one side is numb!
> 
> This is why television shows play reruns during the summertime. Can you imagine how hot Don Johnson's white blazer would have been in Miami, even with the sleeves pushed up like he always did? If Miami Vice didn't have to film in July, Blue Collar Woodworking shouldn't have to either!
> 
> And seriously… "he ran out of ideas"? Give me a break. I have ideas up the wazoo! It's uncomfortable, I can tell you that. But they will never run out. Not as long as I have a breath in my chubby little body!
> 
> Truth be told, we're taking the opportunity this heat wave has presented to get caught up on some way overdue projects and we'll be back to filming shortly. Actually, the cameras start rolling again tomorrow, so new episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are only days away.
> 
> So, to all the fans out there who have suffered from Blue Collar Woodworking withdrawal these past couple weeks… have another cold one. Help in on the way!


Stumps,

LIVE LONG AND…..........(wait for it)..............PERSPIRE…......


----------



## longgone

StumpyNubs said:


> *Did you hear Stumpy was in the Witness Protection Program?*
> 
> Did you ever notice that one of your armpits smells a lot worse than the other? That little bit of info will clue you on two things. First, you're a disgusting pig who likes to sniff his sweaty armpits. And second, that the long, hot days of summer are here. Actually, they've been here for a while now. And woodworkers the world over are grabbing a cold one and fireing up the computer machine for some Blue Collar Woodworking goodness. Problem is, there's been no new episode for a couple weeks. What gives?
> 
> That's been the subject of countless emails in the Stumpy Nubs inbox. (No, not the armpit thing… the "where's Stumpy" part.) Some have let their imaginations get the better of them, speculating about what's happened to everybody's favorite internet woodworker. (Nobody calls me that, but it has a nice ring to it. A lot better than the terms I usually get like "embarrassment" and "rodeo clown"...) Here are a few examples:
> 
> - He's dead. One of his shop inventions took off a hand and he bled out.
> 
> - He ran out of good ideas. The first 20 episodes were so fantastic; you couldn't have expected him to keep that up!
> 
> - Charles Neil got tired of everybody asking him to tell the story of how he almost lost to Stumpy in their box making contest, so he called in a favor.
> 
> - Stumpy who?
> 
> - He got vetted… hard. He may never recover.
> 
> - Roy Underhill hired him to be his sidekick on his show; like Paul Schaffer without the guitar and stupidity.
> 
> - He's been gone? I didn't notice.
> 
> - He's out shopping for tight shirts with Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> - He's working on a new podcast under the name "The Wood Lisper".
> 
> - McNugget the shop chicken pecked his eyes out.
> 
> - Nobody cares.
> 
> - Some crazy guy is keeping him in a dried up well, threatening to wear his skin.
> 
> - He got hired full time to groom Christopher Schwarz' beard.
> 
> - His real name was leaked and the witness protection program had to relocate him. He's doing a new show called "Ring-around-the-collar Laundering".
> 
> - The bad joke police hauled him away. It's the chair for him to be sure!
> 
> The mystery has gone on long enough. Time to end all the speculation and break the silence. Time to let you all in on what's really going on, the big news everybody has been waiting for. So, without further ado… no more delays… here's the unvarnished truth. The real deal, the whole enchilada…
> 
> It's freaking hot!!! Not just a "let me dab my forehead with my monogramed hanky" kind of heat. It's a full on, swamp in my shorts heat wave! We've melted three cameras already, which is two more than melted last year from my stunning good looks! How are we supposed to film with heatstroke? You tell me. I'm slurring my words and one side is numb!
> 
> This is why television shows play reruns during the summertime. Can you imagine how hot Don Johnson's white blazer would have been in Miami, even with the sleeves pushed up like he always did? If Miami Vice didn't have to film in July, Blue Collar Woodworking shouldn't have to either!
> 
> And seriously… "he ran out of ideas"? Give me a break. I have ideas up the wazoo! It's uncomfortable, I can tell you that. But they will never run out. Not as long as I have a breath in my chubby little body!
> 
> Truth be told, we're taking the opportunity this heat wave has presented to get caught up on some way overdue projects and we'll be back to filming shortly. Actually, the cameras start rolling again tomorrow, so new episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are only days away.
> 
> So, to all the fans out there who have suffered from Blue Collar Woodworking withdrawal these past couple weeks… have another cold one. Help in on the way!


I think there is a cartoon show on TV called Ren & Stumpy.


----------



## 489tad

StumpyNubs said:


> *Did you hear Stumpy was in the Witness Protection Program?*
> 
> Did you ever notice that one of your armpits smells a lot worse than the other? That little bit of info will clue you on two things. First, you're a disgusting pig who likes to sniff his sweaty armpits. And second, that the long, hot days of summer are here. Actually, they've been here for a while now. And woodworkers the world over are grabbing a cold one and fireing up the computer machine for some Blue Collar Woodworking goodness. Problem is, there's been no new episode for a couple weeks. What gives?
> 
> That's been the subject of countless emails in the Stumpy Nubs inbox. (No, not the armpit thing… the "where's Stumpy" part.) Some have let their imaginations get the better of them, speculating about what's happened to everybody's favorite internet woodworker. (Nobody calls me that, but it has a nice ring to it. A lot better than the terms I usually get like "embarrassment" and "rodeo clown"...) Here are a few examples:
> 
> - He's dead. One of his shop inventions took off a hand and he bled out.
> 
> - He ran out of good ideas. The first 20 episodes were so fantastic; you couldn't have expected him to keep that up!
> 
> - Charles Neil got tired of everybody asking him to tell the story of how he almost lost to Stumpy in their box making contest, so he called in a favor.
> 
> - Stumpy who?
> 
> - He got vetted… hard. He may never recover.
> 
> - Roy Underhill hired him to be his sidekick on his show; like Paul Schaffer without the guitar and stupidity.
> 
> - He's been gone? I didn't notice.
> 
> - He's out shopping for tight shirts with Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> - He's working on a new podcast under the name "The Wood Lisper".
> 
> - McNugget the shop chicken pecked his eyes out.
> 
> - Nobody cares.
> 
> - Some crazy guy is keeping him in a dried up well, threatening to wear his skin.
> 
> - He got hired full time to groom Christopher Schwarz' beard.
> 
> - His real name was leaked and the witness protection program had to relocate him. He's doing a new show called "Ring-around-the-collar Laundering".
> 
> - The bad joke police hauled him away. It's the chair for him to be sure!
> 
> The mystery has gone on long enough. Time to end all the speculation and break the silence. Time to let you all in on what's really going on, the big news everybody has been waiting for. So, without further ado… no more delays… here's the unvarnished truth. The real deal, the whole enchilada…
> 
> It's freaking hot!!! Not just a "let me dab my forehead with my monogramed hanky" kind of heat. It's a full on, swamp in my shorts heat wave! We've melted three cameras already, which is two more than melted last year from my stunning good looks! How are we supposed to film with heatstroke? You tell me. I'm slurring my words and one side is numb!
> 
> This is why television shows play reruns during the summertime. Can you imagine how hot Don Johnson's white blazer would have been in Miami, even with the sleeves pushed up like he always did? If Miami Vice didn't have to film in July, Blue Collar Woodworking shouldn't have to either!
> 
> And seriously… "he ran out of ideas"? Give me a break. I have ideas up the wazoo! It's uncomfortable, I can tell you that. But they will never run out. Not as long as I have a breath in my chubby little body!
> 
> Truth be told, we're taking the opportunity this heat wave has presented to get caught up on some way overdue projects and we'll be back to filming shortly. Actually, the cameras start rolling again tomorrow, so new episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are only days away.
> 
> So, to all the fans out there who have suffered from Blue Collar Woodworking withdrawal these past couple weeks… have another cold one. Help in on the way!












Stump it was 105 degrees in Chicago our cameras were working. Whats up with that!!


----------



## TedW

StumpyNubs said:


> *Did you hear Stumpy was in the Witness Protection Program?*
> 
> Did you ever notice that one of your armpits smells a lot worse than the other? That little bit of info will clue you on two things. First, you're a disgusting pig who likes to sniff his sweaty armpits. And second, that the long, hot days of summer are here. Actually, they've been here for a while now. And woodworkers the world over are grabbing a cold one and fireing up the computer machine for some Blue Collar Woodworking goodness. Problem is, there's been no new episode for a couple weeks. What gives?
> 
> That's been the subject of countless emails in the Stumpy Nubs inbox. (No, not the armpit thing… the "where's Stumpy" part.) Some have let their imaginations get the better of them, speculating about what's happened to everybody's favorite internet woodworker. (Nobody calls me that, but it has a nice ring to it. A lot better than the terms I usually get like "embarrassment" and "rodeo clown"...) Here are a few examples:
> 
> - He's dead. One of his shop inventions took off a hand and he bled out.
> 
> - He ran out of good ideas. The first 20 episodes were so fantastic; you couldn't have expected him to keep that up!
> 
> - Charles Neil got tired of everybody asking him to tell the story of how he almost lost to Stumpy in their box making contest, so he called in a favor.
> 
> - Stumpy who?
> 
> - He got vetted… hard. He may never recover.
> 
> - Roy Underhill hired him to be his sidekick on his show; like Paul Schaffer without the guitar and stupidity.
> 
> - He's been gone? I didn't notice.
> 
> - He's out shopping for tight shirts with Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> - He's working on a new podcast under the name "The Wood Lisper".
> 
> - McNugget the shop chicken pecked his eyes out.
> 
> - Nobody cares.
> 
> - Some crazy guy is keeping him in a dried up well, threatening to wear his skin.
> 
> - He got hired full time to groom Christopher Schwarz' beard.
> 
> - His real name was leaked and the witness protection program had to relocate him. He's doing a new show called "Ring-around-the-collar Laundering".
> 
> - The bad joke police hauled him away. It's the chair for him to be sure!
> 
> The mystery has gone on long enough. Time to end all the speculation and break the silence. Time to let you all in on what's really going on, the big news everybody has been waiting for. So, without further ado… no more delays… here's the unvarnished truth. The real deal, the whole enchilada…
> 
> It's freaking hot!!! Not just a "let me dab my forehead with my monogramed hanky" kind of heat. It's a full on, swamp in my shorts heat wave! We've melted three cameras already, which is two more than melted last year from my stunning good looks! How are we supposed to film with heatstroke? You tell me. I'm slurring my words and one side is numb!
> 
> This is why television shows play reruns during the summertime. Can you imagine how hot Don Johnson's white blazer would have been in Miami, even with the sleeves pushed up like he always did? If Miami Vice didn't have to film in July, Blue Collar Woodworking shouldn't have to either!
> 
> And seriously… "he ran out of ideas"? Give me a break. I have ideas up the wazoo! It's uncomfortable, I can tell you that. But they will never run out. Not as long as I have a breath in my chubby little body!
> 
> Truth be told, we're taking the opportunity this heat wave has presented to get caught up on some way overdue projects and we'll be back to filming shortly. Actually, the cameras start rolling again tomorrow, so new episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are only days away.
> 
> So, to all the fans out there who have suffered from Blue Collar Woodworking withdrawal these past couple weeks… have another cold one. Help in on the way!


I checked, double checked and triple checked… both my armpits smell equally bad.

Wait, I'll check again just to make sure…







yep, equally bad.

Lookin forward to the new episode!


----------



## crashn

StumpyNubs said:


> *Did you hear Stumpy was in the Witness Protection Program?*
> 
> Did you ever notice that one of your armpits smells a lot worse than the other? That little bit of info will clue you on two things. First, you're a disgusting pig who likes to sniff his sweaty armpits. And second, that the long, hot days of summer are here. Actually, they've been here for a while now. And woodworkers the world over are grabbing a cold one and fireing up the computer machine for some Blue Collar Woodworking goodness. Problem is, there's been no new episode for a couple weeks. What gives?
> 
> That's been the subject of countless emails in the Stumpy Nubs inbox. (No, not the armpit thing… the "where's Stumpy" part.) Some have let their imaginations get the better of them, speculating about what's happened to everybody's favorite internet woodworker. (Nobody calls me that, but it has a nice ring to it. A lot better than the terms I usually get like "embarrassment" and "rodeo clown"...) Here are a few examples:
> 
> - He's dead. One of his shop inventions took off a hand and he bled out.
> 
> - He ran out of good ideas. The first 20 episodes were so fantastic; you couldn't have expected him to keep that up!
> 
> - Charles Neil got tired of everybody asking him to tell the story of how he almost lost to Stumpy in their box making contest, so he called in a favor.
> 
> - Stumpy who?
> 
> - He got vetted… hard. He may never recover.
> 
> - Roy Underhill hired him to be his sidekick on his show; like Paul Schaffer without the guitar and stupidity.
> 
> - He's been gone? I didn't notice.
> 
> - He's out shopping for tight shirts with Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> - He's working on a new podcast under the name "The Wood Lisper".
> 
> - McNugget the shop chicken pecked his eyes out.
> 
> - Nobody cares.
> 
> - Some crazy guy is keeping him in a dried up well, threatening to wear his skin.
> 
> - He got hired full time to groom Christopher Schwarz' beard.
> 
> - His real name was leaked and the witness protection program had to relocate him. He's doing a new show called "Ring-around-the-collar Laundering".
> 
> - The bad joke police hauled him away. It's the chair for him to be sure!
> 
> The mystery has gone on long enough. Time to end all the speculation and break the silence. Time to let you all in on what's really going on, the big news everybody has been waiting for. So, without further ado… no more delays… here's the unvarnished truth. The real deal, the whole enchilada…
> 
> It's freaking hot!!! Not just a "let me dab my forehead with my monogramed hanky" kind of heat. It's a full on, swamp in my shorts heat wave! We've melted three cameras already, which is two more than melted last year from my stunning good looks! How are we supposed to film with heatstroke? You tell me. I'm slurring my words and one side is numb!
> 
> This is why television shows play reruns during the summertime. Can you imagine how hot Don Johnson's white blazer would have been in Miami, even with the sleeves pushed up like he always did? If Miami Vice didn't have to film in July, Blue Collar Woodworking shouldn't have to either!
> 
> And seriously… "he ran out of ideas"? Give me a break. I have ideas up the wazoo! It's uncomfortable, I can tell you that. But they will never run out. Not as long as I have a breath in my chubby little body!
> 
> Truth be told, we're taking the opportunity this heat wave has presented to get caught up on some way overdue projects and we'll be back to filming shortly. Actually, the cameras start rolling again tomorrow, so new episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are only days away.
> 
> So, to all the fans out there who have suffered from Blue Collar Woodworking withdrawal these past couple weeks… have another cold one. Help in on the way!


My wife will attest that my right pit is stinkier than the left. Strange as I'm left handed.


----------



## Bluepine38

StumpyNubs said:


> *Did you hear Stumpy was in the Witness Protection Program?*
> 
> Did you ever notice that one of your armpits smells a lot worse than the other? That little bit of info will clue you on two things. First, you're a disgusting pig who likes to sniff his sweaty armpits. And second, that the long, hot days of summer are here. Actually, they've been here for a while now. And woodworkers the world over are grabbing a cold one and fireing up the computer machine for some Blue Collar Woodworking goodness. Problem is, there's been no new episode for a couple weeks. What gives?
> 
> That's been the subject of countless emails in the Stumpy Nubs inbox. (No, not the armpit thing… the "where's Stumpy" part.) Some have let their imaginations get the better of them, speculating about what's happened to everybody's favorite internet woodworker. (Nobody calls me that, but it has a nice ring to it. A lot better than the terms I usually get like "embarrassment" and "rodeo clown"...) Here are a few examples:
> 
> - He's dead. One of his shop inventions took off a hand and he bled out.
> 
> - He ran out of good ideas. The first 20 episodes were so fantastic; you couldn't have expected him to keep that up!
> 
> - Charles Neil got tired of everybody asking him to tell the story of how he almost lost to Stumpy in their box making contest, so he called in a favor.
> 
> - Stumpy who?
> 
> - He got vetted… hard. He may never recover.
> 
> - Roy Underhill hired him to be his sidekick on his show; like Paul Schaffer without the guitar and stupidity.
> 
> - He's been gone? I didn't notice.
> 
> - He's out shopping for tight shirts with Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> - He's working on a new podcast under the name "The Wood Lisper".
> 
> - McNugget the shop chicken pecked his eyes out.
> 
> - Nobody cares.
> 
> - Some crazy guy is keeping him in a dried up well, threatening to wear his skin.
> 
> - He got hired full time to groom Christopher Schwarz' beard.
> 
> - His real name was leaked and the witness protection program had to relocate him. He's doing a new show called "Ring-around-the-collar Laundering".
> 
> - The bad joke police hauled him away. It's the chair for him to be sure!
> 
> The mystery has gone on long enough. Time to end all the speculation and break the silence. Time to let you all in on what's really going on, the big news everybody has been waiting for. So, without further ado… no more delays… here's the unvarnished truth. The real deal, the whole enchilada…
> 
> It's freaking hot!!! Not just a "let me dab my forehead with my monogramed hanky" kind of heat. It's a full on, swamp in my shorts heat wave! We've melted three cameras already, which is two more than melted last year from my stunning good looks! How are we supposed to film with heatstroke? You tell me. I'm slurring my words and one side is numb!
> 
> This is why television shows play reruns during the summertime. Can you imagine how hot Don Johnson's white blazer would have been in Miami, even with the sleeves pushed up like he always did? If Miami Vice didn't have to film in July, Blue Collar Woodworking shouldn't have to either!
> 
> And seriously… "he ran out of ideas"? Give me a break. I have ideas up the wazoo! It's uncomfortable, I can tell you that. But they will never run out. Not as long as I have a breath in my chubby little body!
> 
> Truth be told, we're taking the opportunity this heat wave has presented to get caught up on some way overdue projects and we'll be back to filming shortly. Actually, the cameras start rolling again tomorrow, so new episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are only days away.
> 
> So, to all the fans out there who have suffered from Blue Collar Woodworking withdrawal these past couple weeks… have another cold one. Help in on the way!


Glad to see you are back and working on more of humanities endless mysteries. Now if I can just figure out
why my bandsaw will not cut a straight 9 foot line in a log I will be happy. Whether we have earned it or not
lets just have another cold one.


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *Did you hear Stumpy was in the Witness Protection Program?*
> 
> Did you ever notice that one of your armpits smells a lot worse than the other? That little bit of info will clue you on two things. First, you're a disgusting pig who likes to sniff his sweaty armpits. And second, that the long, hot days of summer are here. Actually, they've been here for a while now. And woodworkers the world over are grabbing a cold one and fireing up the computer machine for some Blue Collar Woodworking goodness. Problem is, there's been no new episode for a couple weeks. What gives?
> 
> That's been the subject of countless emails in the Stumpy Nubs inbox. (No, not the armpit thing… the "where's Stumpy" part.) Some have let their imaginations get the better of them, speculating about what's happened to everybody's favorite internet woodworker. (Nobody calls me that, but it has a nice ring to it. A lot better than the terms I usually get like "embarrassment" and "rodeo clown"...) Here are a few examples:
> 
> - He's dead. One of his shop inventions took off a hand and he bled out.
> 
> - He ran out of good ideas. The first 20 episodes were so fantastic; you couldn't have expected him to keep that up!
> 
> - Charles Neil got tired of everybody asking him to tell the story of how he almost lost to Stumpy in their box making contest, so he called in a favor.
> 
> - Stumpy who?
> 
> - He got vetted… hard. He may never recover.
> 
> - Roy Underhill hired him to be his sidekick on his show; like Paul Schaffer without the guitar and stupidity.
> 
> - He's been gone? I didn't notice.
> 
> - He's out shopping for tight shirts with Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> - He's working on a new podcast under the name "The Wood Lisper".
> 
> - McNugget the shop chicken pecked his eyes out.
> 
> - Nobody cares.
> 
> - Some crazy guy is keeping him in a dried up well, threatening to wear his skin.
> 
> - He got hired full time to groom Christopher Schwarz' beard.
> 
> - His real name was leaked and the witness protection program had to relocate him. He's doing a new show called "Ring-around-the-collar Laundering".
> 
> - The bad joke police hauled him away. It's the chair for him to be sure!
> 
> The mystery has gone on long enough. Time to end all the speculation and break the silence. Time to let you all in on what's really going on, the big news everybody has been waiting for. So, without further ado… no more delays… here's the unvarnished truth. The real deal, the whole enchilada…
> 
> It's freaking hot!!! Not just a "let me dab my forehead with my monogramed hanky" kind of heat. It's a full on, swamp in my shorts heat wave! We've melted three cameras already, which is two more than melted last year from my stunning good looks! How are we supposed to film with heatstroke? You tell me. I'm slurring my words and one side is numb!
> 
> This is why television shows play reruns during the summertime. Can you imagine how hot Don Johnson's white blazer would have been in Miami, even with the sleeves pushed up like he always did? If Miami Vice didn't have to film in July, Blue Collar Woodworking shouldn't have to either!
> 
> And seriously… "he ran out of ideas"? Give me a break. I have ideas up the wazoo! It's uncomfortable, I can tell you that. But they will never run out. Not as long as I have a breath in my chubby little body!
> 
> Truth be told, we're taking the opportunity this heat wave has presented to get caught up on some way overdue projects and we'll be back to filming shortly. Actually, the cameras start rolling again tomorrow, so new episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are only days away.
> 
> So, to all the fans out there who have suffered from Blue Collar Woodworking withdrawal these past couple weeks… have another cold one. Help in on the way!


*crashn*, I'll bet your wife sleeps on the right side of the bed. 
So, it just seems like you right side is stinkier.

Did you hear the about the health study that discovered that married men live longer? 
Turned out, it only seemed like it was longer.


----------



## DrDirt

StumpyNubs said:


> *Did you hear Stumpy was in the Witness Protection Program?*
> 
> Did you ever notice that one of your armpits smells a lot worse than the other? That little bit of info will clue you on two things. First, you're a disgusting pig who likes to sniff his sweaty armpits. And second, that the long, hot days of summer are here. Actually, they've been here for a while now. And woodworkers the world over are grabbing a cold one and fireing up the computer machine for some Blue Collar Woodworking goodness. Problem is, there's been no new episode for a couple weeks. What gives?
> 
> That's been the subject of countless emails in the Stumpy Nubs inbox. (No, not the armpit thing… the "where's Stumpy" part.) Some have let their imaginations get the better of them, speculating about what's happened to everybody's favorite internet woodworker. (Nobody calls me that, but it has a nice ring to it. A lot better than the terms I usually get like "embarrassment" and "rodeo clown"...) Here are a few examples:
> 
> - He's dead. One of his shop inventions took off a hand and he bled out.
> 
> - He ran out of good ideas. The first 20 episodes were so fantastic; you couldn't have expected him to keep that up!
> 
> - Charles Neil got tired of everybody asking him to tell the story of how he almost lost to Stumpy in their box making contest, so he called in a favor.
> 
> - Stumpy who?
> 
> - He got vetted… hard. He may never recover.
> 
> - Roy Underhill hired him to be his sidekick on his show; like Paul Schaffer without the guitar and stupidity.
> 
> - He's been gone? I didn't notice.
> 
> - He's out shopping for tight shirts with Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> - He's working on a new podcast under the name "The Wood Lisper".
> 
> - McNugget the shop chicken pecked his eyes out.
> 
> - Nobody cares.
> 
> - Some crazy guy is keeping him in a dried up well, threatening to wear his skin.
> 
> - He got hired full time to groom Christopher Schwarz' beard.
> 
> - His real name was leaked and the witness protection program had to relocate him. He's doing a new show called "Ring-around-the-collar Laundering".
> 
> - The bad joke police hauled him away. It's the chair for him to be sure!
> 
> The mystery has gone on long enough. Time to end all the speculation and break the silence. Time to let you all in on what's really going on, the big news everybody has been waiting for. So, without further ado… no more delays… here's the unvarnished truth. The real deal, the whole enchilada…
> 
> It's freaking hot!!! Not just a "let me dab my forehead with my monogramed hanky" kind of heat. It's a full on, swamp in my shorts heat wave! We've melted three cameras already, which is two more than melted last year from my stunning good looks! How are we supposed to film with heatstroke? You tell me. I'm slurring my words and one side is numb!
> 
> This is why television shows play reruns during the summertime. Can you imagine how hot Don Johnson's white blazer would have been in Miami, even with the sleeves pushed up like he always did? If Miami Vice didn't have to film in July, Blue Collar Woodworking shouldn't have to either!
> 
> And seriously… "he ran out of ideas"? Give me a break. I have ideas up the wazoo! It's uncomfortable, I can tell you that. But they will never run out. Not as long as I have a breath in my chubby little body!
> 
> Truth be told, we're taking the opportunity this heat wave has presented to get caught up on some way overdue projects and we'll be back to filming shortly. Actually, the cameras start rolling again tomorrow, so new episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are only days away.
> 
> So, to all the fans out there who have suffered from Blue Collar Woodworking withdrawal these past couple weeks… have another cold one. Help in on the way!


Stumpy - you are right!

My Right pit smells worse than the left - I atribute it to airflow while hanging my left arm out the window while driving keeps it properly ventilated.*


 Not a scientific study


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Did you hear Stumpy was in the Witness Protection Program?*
> 
> Did you ever notice that one of your armpits smells a lot worse than the other? That little bit of info will clue you on two things. First, you're a disgusting pig who likes to sniff his sweaty armpits. And second, that the long, hot days of summer are here. Actually, they've been here for a while now. And woodworkers the world over are grabbing a cold one and fireing up the computer machine for some Blue Collar Woodworking goodness. Problem is, there's been no new episode for a couple weeks. What gives?
> 
> That's been the subject of countless emails in the Stumpy Nubs inbox. (No, not the armpit thing… the "where's Stumpy" part.) Some have let their imaginations get the better of them, speculating about what's happened to everybody's favorite internet woodworker. (Nobody calls me that, but it has a nice ring to it. A lot better than the terms I usually get like "embarrassment" and "rodeo clown"...) Here are a few examples:
> 
> - He's dead. One of his shop inventions took off a hand and he bled out.
> 
> - He ran out of good ideas. The first 20 episodes were so fantastic; you couldn't have expected him to keep that up!
> 
> - Charles Neil got tired of everybody asking him to tell the story of how he almost lost to Stumpy in their box making contest, so he called in a favor.
> 
> - Stumpy who?
> 
> - He got vetted… hard. He may never recover.
> 
> - Roy Underhill hired him to be his sidekick on his show; like Paul Schaffer without the guitar and stupidity.
> 
> - He's been gone? I didn't notice.
> 
> - He's out shopping for tight shirts with Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> - He's working on a new podcast under the name "The Wood Lisper".
> 
> - McNugget the shop chicken pecked his eyes out.
> 
> - Nobody cares.
> 
> - Some crazy guy is keeping him in a dried up well, threatening to wear his skin.
> 
> - He got hired full time to groom Christopher Schwarz' beard.
> 
> - His real name was leaked and the witness protection program had to relocate him. He's doing a new show called "Ring-around-the-collar Laundering".
> 
> - The bad joke police hauled him away. It's the chair for him to be sure!
> 
> The mystery has gone on long enough. Time to end all the speculation and break the silence. Time to let you all in on what's really going on, the big news everybody has been waiting for. So, without further ado… no more delays… here's the unvarnished truth. The real deal, the whole enchilada…
> 
> It's freaking hot!!! Not just a "let me dab my forehead with my monogramed hanky" kind of heat. It's a full on, swamp in my shorts heat wave! We've melted three cameras already, which is two more than melted last year from my stunning good looks! How are we supposed to film with heatstroke? You tell me. I'm slurring my words and one side is numb!
> 
> This is why television shows play reruns during the summertime. Can you imagine how hot Don Johnson's white blazer would have been in Miami, even with the sleeves pushed up like he always did? If Miami Vice didn't have to film in July, Blue Collar Woodworking shouldn't have to either!
> 
> And seriously… "he ran out of ideas"? Give me a break. I have ideas up the wazoo! It's uncomfortable, I can tell you that. But they will never run out. Not as long as I have a breath in my chubby little body!
> 
> Truth be told, we're taking the opportunity this heat wave has presented to get caught up on some way overdue projects and we'll be back to filming shortly. Actually, the cameras start rolling again tomorrow, so new episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are only days away.
> 
> So, to all the fans out there who have suffered from Blue Collar Woodworking withdrawal these past couple weeks… have another cold one. Help in on the way!


Worse than being missed is being hit? Now I have to get used to you all over again. LOL!


----------



## BigTiny

StumpyNubs said:


> *Did you hear Stumpy was in the Witness Protection Program?*
> 
> Did you ever notice that one of your armpits smells a lot worse than the other? That little bit of info will clue you on two things. First, you're a disgusting pig who likes to sniff his sweaty armpits. And second, that the long, hot days of summer are here. Actually, they've been here for a while now. And woodworkers the world over are grabbing a cold one and fireing up the computer machine for some Blue Collar Woodworking goodness. Problem is, there's been no new episode for a couple weeks. What gives?
> 
> That's been the subject of countless emails in the Stumpy Nubs inbox. (No, not the armpit thing… the "where's Stumpy" part.) Some have let their imaginations get the better of them, speculating about what's happened to everybody's favorite internet woodworker. (Nobody calls me that, but it has a nice ring to it. A lot better than the terms I usually get like "embarrassment" and "rodeo clown"...) Here are a few examples:
> 
> - He's dead. One of his shop inventions took off a hand and he bled out.
> 
> - He ran out of good ideas. The first 20 episodes were so fantastic; you couldn't have expected him to keep that up!
> 
> - Charles Neil got tired of everybody asking him to tell the story of how he almost lost to Stumpy in their box making contest, so he called in a favor.
> 
> - Stumpy who?
> 
> - He got vetted… hard. He may never recover.
> 
> - Roy Underhill hired him to be his sidekick on his show; like Paul Schaffer without the guitar and stupidity.
> 
> - He's been gone? I didn't notice.
> 
> - He's out shopping for tight shirts with Tommy MacDonald.
> 
> - He's working on a new podcast under the name "The Wood Lisper".
> 
> - McNugget the shop chicken pecked his eyes out.
> 
> - Nobody cares.
> 
> - Some crazy guy is keeping him in a dried up well, threatening to wear his skin.
> 
> - He got hired full time to groom Christopher Schwarz' beard.
> 
> - His real name was leaked and the witness protection program had to relocate him. He's doing a new show called "Ring-around-the-collar Laundering".
> 
> - The bad joke police hauled him away. It's the chair for him to be sure!
> 
> The mystery has gone on long enough. Time to end all the speculation and break the silence. Time to let you all in on what's really going on, the big news everybody has been waiting for. So, without further ado… no more delays… here's the unvarnished truth. The real deal, the whole enchilada…
> 
> It's freaking hot!!! Not just a "let me dab my forehead with my monogramed hanky" kind of heat. It's a full on, swamp in my shorts heat wave! We've melted three cameras already, which is two more than melted last year from my stunning good looks! How are we supposed to film with heatstroke? You tell me. I'm slurring my words and one side is numb!
> 
> This is why television shows play reruns during the summertime. Can you imagine how hot Don Johnson's white blazer would have been in Miami, even with the sleeves pushed up like he always did? If Miami Vice didn't have to film in July, Blue Collar Woodworking shouldn't have to either!
> 
> And seriously… "he ran out of ideas"? Give me a break. I have ideas up the wazoo! It's uncomfortable, I can tell you that. But they will never run out. Not as long as I have a breath in my chubby little body!
> 
> Truth be told, we're taking the opportunity this heat wave has presented to get caught up on some way overdue projects and we'll be back to filming shortly. Actually, the cameras start rolling again tomorrow, so new episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are only days away.
> 
> So, to all the fans out there who have suffered from Blue Collar Woodworking withdrawal these past couple weeks… have another cold one. Help in on the way!


Stumpy my dear friend, I think you made a slight spelling error. It's the *witless* protection program. **

Yes, we missed you, but give it time, our aim is improving…

Paul


----------



## StumpyNubs

*The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...*

Remember when we were happy little school-boys spending the long summers playing with our tea sets and brushing our dolls' hair? Those days were the best! I remember one year, I think it was right after fifth grade. That summer was a hot one, much like this year has been. To keep cool we ran through the cornfield every morning in our underwear with buckets over our heads, the moist dewy stalks smacking against our homemade "helmets" until we were dizzy. Grandma was always the fastest runner. Man, I miss those days…

Now that we're all grown-up woodworkers we don't usually get to take time off for the summer. That is unless you produce an award winning internet woodworking show with dozens of viewers! When the mercury hit 90, I hit the road- so to speak. As everyone knows, Blue Collar Woodworking has been on a post "Stumpy Awards" break for a few weeks, and it's been FANTASTIC! But that doesn't mean we haven't been getting things done around here. Sure, we do take a break to dance in the yard sprinklers every afternoon, but a lot of woodworking stuff has been going on in the workshop.

As every severely obsessive-compulsive nut job like me knows, rearranging the shop is a way of life. There's always a better way to position things. At least that's what my mind tells me every few days. Of course my mind tells me to do lots of things that I manage to ignore for fear of being kicked out of my local Walmart. But when it comes to workshop efficiency, no board is left unturned.

You may recall from a couple episodes ago that we built a new sanding station. Since then we've been working on improving shop organization. The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an actual working business that produces several products for sale using small scale parts production. Those parts have to be carefully organized so they can be accessed as needed for assembly into the display cases and collectable frames we make. To that end we are installing some new storage bins and drawers beneath the benches.

We've added a couple new machines including another band saw, a HVLP sprayer, and some smaller tools. And I've taken on a couple new guys, one of whom you met in the recent contest awards show.

We're working on some new "inventions" and perfecting some ideas we've had in the works for a while now. The drill press table is done, and the shop drawings will be posted shortly in the Stumpy Store. In the meantime we're completing designs for some add-ons including a drill press lathe attachment for the table. We're developing a carving duplicator that allows for much finer detail than the router based models out there. We've already started designs for a homemade table saw, a bench top band saw, a lumber mill for turning small cordwood into useable boards and a few other big projects. We're building a compact spray booth, making our own dust collection cyclone and experimenting with homemade ductwork. And there are a few other things in the works that I could tell you about, but then I'd have to kill you because they are top secret.

So, that's how we've been spending the summer break. Now that it's over and we're back to filming (although it was 99 degrees in the shop on Tuesday) we're pretty excited to get back to work. I'm not sure if the new episode will be ready for this weekend or the next, but once we get back up and running we hope to have a new one most weeks with a lot fewer breaks.

We've also reached a few new milestones recently including 100,000+ views on YouTube (pretty good considering we have less than two dozen episodes on there). Our little social thread here on Lumberjocks has had over 72,000 views and nearly 16,000 comments and about a thousand people watch one of our episodes every day! It may not be as big as some other more established podcasts like Mere Mortals or the Wood Whisperer, but I'm having a blast and the growth shows you are enjoying it too. So let's get back to work before the summer is over and the snow returns to the Stumpy Nubs Workshop for another long, dark, cold woodworking winter.


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...*
> 
> Remember when we were happy little school-boys spending the long summers playing with our tea sets and brushing our dolls' hair? Those days were the best! I remember one year, I think it was right after fifth grade. That summer was a hot one, much like this year has been. To keep cool we ran through the cornfield every morning in our underwear with buckets over our heads, the moist dewy stalks smacking against our homemade "helmets" until we were dizzy. Grandma was always the fastest runner. Man, I miss those days…
> 
> Now that we're all grown-up woodworkers we don't usually get to take time off for the summer. That is unless you produce an award winning internet woodworking show with dozens of viewers! When the mercury hit 90, I hit the road- so to speak. As everyone knows, Blue Collar Woodworking has been on a post "Stumpy Awards" break for a few weeks, and it's been FANTASTIC! But that doesn't mean we haven't been getting things done around here. Sure, we do take a break to dance in the yard sprinklers every afternoon, but a lot of woodworking stuff has been going on in the workshop.
> 
> As every severely obsessive-compulsive nut job like me knows, rearranging the shop is a way of life. There's always a better way to position things. At least that's what my mind tells me every few days. Of course my mind tells me to do lots of things that I manage to ignore for fear of being kicked out of my local Walmart. But when it comes to workshop efficiency, no board is left unturned.
> 
> You may recall from a couple episodes ago that we built a new sanding station. Since then we've been working on improving shop organization. The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an actual working business that produces several products for sale using small scale parts production. Those parts have to be carefully organized so they can be accessed as needed for assembly into the display cases and collectable frames we make. To that end we are installing some new storage bins and drawers beneath the benches.
> 
> We've added a couple new machines including another band saw, a HVLP sprayer, and some smaller tools. And I've taken on a couple new guys, one of whom you met in the recent contest awards show.
> 
> We're working on some new "inventions" and perfecting some ideas we've had in the works for a while now. The drill press table is done, and the shop drawings will be posted shortly in the Stumpy Store. In the meantime we're completing designs for some add-ons including a drill press lathe attachment for the table. We're developing a carving duplicator that allows for much finer detail than the router based models out there. We've already started designs for a homemade table saw, a bench top band saw, a lumber mill for turning small cordwood into useable boards and a few other big projects. We're building a compact spray booth, making our own dust collection cyclone and experimenting with homemade ductwork. And there are a few other things in the works that I could tell you about, but then I'd have to kill you because they are top secret.
> 
> So, that's how we've been spending the summer break. Now that it's over and we're back to filming (although it was 99 degrees in the shop on Tuesday) we're pretty excited to get back to work. I'm not sure if the new episode will be ready for this weekend or the next, but once we get back up and running we hope to have a new one most weeks with a lot fewer breaks.
> 
> We've also reached a few new milestones recently including 100,000+ views on YouTube (pretty good considering we have less than two dozen episodes on there). Our little social thread here on Lumberjocks has had over 72,000 views and nearly 16,000 comments and about a thousand people watch one of our episodes every day! It may not be as big as some other more established podcasts like Mere Mortals or the Wood Whisperer, but I'm having a blast and the growth shows you are enjoying it too. So let's get back to work before the summer is over and the snow returns to the Stumpy Nubs Workshop for another long, dark, cold woodworking winter.


I have never played with a doll. They were action figures, thank you very much. Now on with the show Mr. Nubs.


----------



## luv2learn

StumpyNubs said:


> *The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...*
> 
> Remember when we were happy little school-boys spending the long summers playing with our tea sets and brushing our dolls' hair? Those days were the best! I remember one year, I think it was right after fifth grade. That summer was a hot one, much like this year has been. To keep cool we ran through the cornfield every morning in our underwear with buckets over our heads, the moist dewy stalks smacking against our homemade "helmets" until we were dizzy. Grandma was always the fastest runner. Man, I miss those days…
> 
> Now that we're all grown-up woodworkers we don't usually get to take time off for the summer. That is unless you produce an award winning internet woodworking show with dozens of viewers! When the mercury hit 90, I hit the road- so to speak. As everyone knows, Blue Collar Woodworking has been on a post "Stumpy Awards" break for a few weeks, and it's been FANTASTIC! But that doesn't mean we haven't been getting things done around here. Sure, we do take a break to dance in the yard sprinklers every afternoon, but a lot of woodworking stuff has been going on in the workshop.
> 
> As every severely obsessive-compulsive nut job like me knows, rearranging the shop is a way of life. There's always a better way to position things. At least that's what my mind tells me every few days. Of course my mind tells me to do lots of things that I manage to ignore for fear of being kicked out of my local Walmart. But when it comes to workshop efficiency, no board is left unturned.
> 
> You may recall from a couple episodes ago that we built a new sanding station. Since then we've been working on improving shop organization. The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an actual working business that produces several products for sale using small scale parts production. Those parts have to be carefully organized so they can be accessed as needed for assembly into the display cases and collectable frames we make. To that end we are installing some new storage bins and drawers beneath the benches.
> 
> We've added a couple new machines including another band saw, a HVLP sprayer, and some smaller tools. And I've taken on a couple new guys, one of whom you met in the recent contest awards show.
> 
> We're working on some new "inventions" and perfecting some ideas we've had in the works for a while now. The drill press table is done, and the shop drawings will be posted shortly in the Stumpy Store. In the meantime we're completing designs for some add-ons including a drill press lathe attachment for the table. We're developing a carving duplicator that allows for much finer detail than the router based models out there. We've already started designs for a homemade table saw, a bench top band saw, a lumber mill for turning small cordwood into useable boards and a few other big projects. We're building a compact spray booth, making our own dust collection cyclone and experimenting with homemade ductwork. And there are a few other things in the works that I could tell you about, but then I'd have to kill you because they are top secret.
> 
> So, that's how we've been spending the summer break. Now that it's over and we're back to filming (although it was 99 degrees in the shop on Tuesday) we're pretty excited to get back to work. I'm not sure if the new episode will be ready for this weekend or the next, but once we get back up and running we hope to have a new one most weeks with a lot fewer breaks.
> 
> We've also reached a few new milestones recently including 100,000+ views on YouTube (pretty good considering we have less than two dozen episodes on there). Our little social thread here on Lumberjocks has had over 72,000 views and nearly 16,000 comments and about a thousand people watch one of our episodes every day! It may not be as big as some other more established podcasts like Mere Mortals or the Wood Whisperer, but I'm having a blast and the growth shows you are enjoying it too. So let's get back to work before the summer is over and the snow returns to the Stumpy Nubs Workshop for another long, dark, cold woodworking winter.


Hey Stumpy,

Could you arrange to turn down the temperature to around 75 to 80 degrees there in Michigan before the first of the month. I will be passing through your neck of the woods on the way to see my mother in central Michigan and I really don't like HOT . Great post by the way I am looking forward to seeing some of your projects.


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...*
> 
> Remember when we were happy little school-boys spending the long summers playing with our tea sets and brushing our dolls' hair? Those days were the best! I remember one year, I think it was right after fifth grade. That summer was a hot one, much like this year has been. To keep cool we ran through the cornfield every morning in our underwear with buckets over our heads, the moist dewy stalks smacking against our homemade "helmets" until we were dizzy. Grandma was always the fastest runner. Man, I miss those days…
> 
> Now that we're all grown-up woodworkers we don't usually get to take time off for the summer. That is unless you produce an award winning internet woodworking show with dozens of viewers! When the mercury hit 90, I hit the road- so to speak. As everyone knows, Blue Collar Woodworking has been on a post "Stumpy Awards" break for a few weeks, and it's been FANTASTIC! But that doesn't mean we haven't been getting things done around here. Sure, we do take a break to dance in the yard sprinklers every afternoon, but a lot of woodworking stuff has been going on in the workshop.
> 
> As every severely obsessive-compulsive nut job like me knows, rearranging the shop is a way of life. There's always a better way to position things. At least that's what my mind tells me every few days. Of course my mind tells me to do lots of things that I manage to ignore for fear of being kicked out of my local Walmart. But when it comes to workshop efficiency, no board is left unturned.
> 
> You may recall from a couple episodes ago that we built a new sanding station. Since then we've been working on improving shop organization. The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an actual working business that produces several products for sale using small scale parts production. Those parts have to be carefully organized so they can be accessed as needed for assembly into the display cases and collectable frames we make. To that end we are installing some new storage bins and drawers beneath the benches.
> 
> We've added a couple new machines including another band saw, a HVLP sprayer, and some smaller tools. And I've taken on a couple new guys, one of whom you met in the recent contest awards show.
> 
> We're working on some new "inventions" and perfecting some ideas we've had in the works for a while now. The drill press table is done, and the shop drawings will be posted shortly in the Stumpy Store. In the meantime we're completing designs for some add-ons including a drill press lathe attachment for the table. We're developing a carving duplicator that allows for much finer detail than the router based models out there. We've already started designs for a homemade table saw, a bench top band saw, a lumber mill for turning small cordwood into useable boards and a few other big projects. We're building a compact spray booth, making our own dust collection cyclone and experimenting with homemade ductwork. And there are a few other things in the works that I could tell you about, but then I'd have to kill you because they are top secret.
> 
> So, that's how we've been spending the summer break. Now that it's over and we're back to filming (although it was 99 degrees in the shop on Tuesday) we're pretty excited to get back to work. I'm not sure if the new episode will be ready for this weekend or the next, but once we get back up and running we hope to have a new one most weeks with a lot fewer breaks.
> 
> We've also reached a few new milestones recently including 100,000+ views on YouTube (pretty good considering we have less than two dozen episodes on there). Our little social thread here on Lumberjocks has had over 72,000 views and nearly 16,000 comments and about a thousand people watch one of our episodes every day! It may not be as big as some other more established podcasts like Mere Mortals or the Wood Whisperer, but I'm having a blast and the growth shows you are enjoying it too. So let's get back to work before the summer is over and the snow returns to the Stumpy Nubs Workshop for another long, dark, cold woodworking winter.


James stop at his house and check on McNugget. We are a little worried about him.


----------



## Pdub

StumpyNubs said:


> *The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...*
> 
> Remember when we were happy little school-boys spending the long summers playing with our tea sets and brushing our dolls' hair? Those days were the best! I remember one year, I think it was right after fifth grade. That summer was a hot one, much like this year has been. To keep cool we ran through the cornfield every morning in our underwear with buckets over our heads, the moist dewy stalks smacking against our homemade "helmets" until we were dizzy. Grandma was always the fastest runner. Man, I miss those days…
> 
> Now that we're all grown-up woodworkers we don't usually get to take time off for the summer. That is unless you produce an award winning internet woodworking show with dozens of viewers! When the mercury hit 90, I hit the road- so to speak. As everyone knows, Blue Collar Woodworking has been on a post "Stumpy Awards" break for a few weeks, and it's been FANTASTIC! But that doesn't mean we haven't been getting things done around here. Sure, we do take a break to dance in the yard sprinklers every afternoon, but a lot of woodworking stuff has been going on in the workshop.
> 
> As every severely obsessive-compulsive nut job like me knows, rearranging the shop is a way of life. There's always a better way to position things. At least that's what my mind tells me every few days. Of course my mind tells me to do lots of things that I manage to ignore for fear of being kicked out of my local Walmart. But when it comes to workshop efficiency, no board is left unturned.
> 
> You may recall from a couple episodes ago that we built a new sanding station. Since then we've been working on improving shop organization. The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an actual working business that produces several products for sale using small scale parts production. Those parts have to be carefully organized so they can be accessed as needed for assembly into the display cases and collectable frames we make. To that end we are installing some new storage bins and drawers beneath the benches.
> 
> We've added a couple new machines including another band saw, a HVLP sprayer, and some smaller tools. And I've taken on a couple new guys, one of whom you met in the recent contest awards show.
> 
> We're working on some new "inventions" and perfecting some ideas we've had in the works for a while now. The drill press table is done, and the shop drawings will be posted shortly in the Stumpy Store. In the meantime we're completing designs for some add-ons including a drill press lathe attachment for the table. We're developing a carving duplicator that allows for much finer detail than the router based models out there. We've already started designs for a homemade table saw, a bench top band saw, a lumber mill for turning small cordwood into useable boards and a few other big projects. We're building a compact spray booth, making our own dust collection cyclone and experimenting with homemade ductwork. And there are a few other things in the works that I could tell you about, but then I'd have to kill you because they are top secret.
> 
> So, that's how we've been spending the summer break. Now that it's over and we're back to filming (although it was 99 degrees in the shop on Tuesday) we're pretty excited to get back to work. I'm not sure if the new episode will be ready for this weekend or the next, but once we get back up and running we hope to have a new one most weeks with a lot fewer breaks.
> 
> We've also reached a few new milestones recently including 100,000+ views on YouTube (pretty good considering we have less than two dozen episodes on there). Our little social thread here on Lumberjocks has had over 72,000 views and nearly 16,000 comments and about a thousand people watch one of our episodes every day! It may not be as big as some other more established podcasts like Mere Mortals or the Wood Whisperer, but I'm having a blast and the growth shows you are enjoying it too. So let's get back to work before the summer is over and the snow returns to the Stumpy Nubs Workshop for another long, dark, cold woodworking winter.


Hey Stumpy,

I have a Top Secret security clearance, so you can tell me about the " few other things in the works ". 
As superdav stated "they were action figures". Makes me feel a little more macho"!


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...*
> 
> Remember when we were happy little school-boys spending the long summers playing with our tea sets and brushing our dolls' hair? Those days were the best! I remember one year, I think it was right after fifth grade. That summer was a hot one, much like this year has been. To keep cool we ran through the cornfield every morning in our underwear with buckets over our heads, the moist dewy stalks smacking against our homemade "helmets" until we were dizzy. Grandma was always the fastest runner. Man, I miss those days…
> 
> Now that we're all grown-up woodworkers we don't usually get to take time off for the summer. That is unless you produce an award winning internet woodworking show with dozens of viewers! When the mercury hit 90, I hit the road- so to speak. As everyone knows, Blue Collar Woodworking has been on a post "Stumpy Awards" break for a few weeks, and it's been FANTASTIC! But that doesn't mean we haven't been getting things done around here. Sure, we do take a break to dance in the yard sprinklers every afternoon, but a lot of woodworking stuff has been going on in the workshop.
> 
> As every severely obsessive-compulsive nut job like me knows, rearranging the shop is a way of life. There's always a better way to position things. At least that's what my mind tells me every few days. Of course my mind tells me to do lots of things that I manage to ignore for fear of being kicked out of my local Walmart. But when it comes to workshop efficiency, no board is left unturned.
> 
> You may recall from a couple episodes ago that we built a new sanding station. Since then we've been working on improving shop organization. The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an actual working business that produces several products for sale using small scale parts production. Those parts have to be carefully organized so they can be accessed as needed for assembly into the display cases and collectable frames we make. To that end we are installing some new storage bins and drawers beneath the benches.
> 
> We've added a couple new machines including another band saw, a HVLP sprayer, and some smaller tools. And I've taken on a couple new guys, one of whom you met in the recent contest awards show.
> 
> We're working on some new "inventions" and perfecting some ideas we've had in the works for a while now. The drill press table is done, and the shop drawings will be posted shortly in the Stumpy Store. In the meantime we're completing designs for some add-ons including a drill press lathe attachment for the table. We're developing a carving duplicator that allows for much finer detail than the router based models out there. We've already started designs for a homemade table saw, a bench top band saw, a lumber mill for turning small cordwood into useable boards and a few other big projects. We're building a compact spray booth, making our own dust collection cyclone and experimenting with homemade ductwork. And there are a few other things in the works that I could tell you about, but then I'd have to kill you because they are top secret.
> 
> So, that's how we've been spending the summer break. Now that it's over and we're back to filming (although it was 99 degrees in the shop on Tuesday) we're pretty excited to get back to work. I'm not sure if the new episode will be ready for this weekend or the next, but once we get back up and running we hope to have a new one most weeks with a lot fewer breaks.
> 
> We've also reached a few new milestones recently including 100,000+ views on YouTube (pretty good considering we have less than two dozen episodes on there). Our little social thread here on Lumberjocks has had over 72,000 views and nearly 16,000 comments and about a thousand people watch one of our episodes every day! It may not be as big as some other more established podcasts like Mere Mortals or the Wood Whisperer, but I'm having a blast and the growth shows you are enjoying it too. So let's get back to work before the summer is over and the snow returns to the Stumpy Nubs Workshop for another long, dark, cold woodworking winter.


They made Malibu Barbie action figures?"

Go figure…


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...*
> 
> Remember when we were happy little school-boys spending the long summers playing with our tea sets and brushing our dolls' hair? Those days were the best! I remember one year, I think it was right after fifth grade. That summer was a hot one, much like this year has been. To keep cool we ran through the cornfield every morning in our underwear with buckets over our heads, the moist dewy stalks smacking against our homemade "helmets" until we were dizzy. Grandma was always the fastest runner. Man, I miss those days…
> 
> Now that we're all grown-up woodworkers we don't usually get to take time off for the summer. That is unless you produce an award winning internet woodworking show with dozens of viewers! When the mercury hit 90, I hit the road- so to speak. As everyone knows, Blue Collar Woodworking has been on a post "Stumpy Awards" break for a few weeks, and it's been FANTASTIC! But that doesn't mean we haven't been getting things done around here. Sure, we do take a break to dance in the yard sprinklers every afternoon, but a lot of woodworking stuff has been going on in the workshop.
> 
> As every severely obsessive-compulsive nut job like me knows, rearranging the shop is a way of life. There's always a better way to position things. At least that's what my mind tells me every few days. Of course my mind tells me to do lots of things that I manage to ignore for fear of being kicked out of my local Walmart. But when it comes to workshop efficiency, no board is left unturned.
> 
> You may recall from a couple episodes ago that we built a new sanding station. Since then we've been working on improving shop organization. The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an actual working business that produces several products for sale using small scale parts production. Those parts have to be carefully organized so they can be accessed as needed for assembly into the display cases and collectable frames we make. To that end we are installing some new storage bins and drawers beneath the benches.
> 
> We've added a couple new machines including another band saw, a HVLP sprayer, and some smaller tools. And I've taken on a couple new guys, one of whom you met in the recent contest awards show.
> 
> We're working on some new "inventions" and perfecting some ideas we've had in the works for a while now. The drill press table is done, and the shop drawings will be posted shortly in the Stumpy Store. In the meantime we're completing designs for some add-ons including a drill press lathe attachment for the table. We're developing a carving duplicator that allows for much finer detail than the router based models out there. We've already started designs for a homemade table saw, a bench top band saw, a lumber mill for turning small cordwood into useable boards and a few other big projects. We're building a compact spray booth, making our own dust collection cyclone and experimenting with homemade ductwork. And there are a few other things in the works that I could tell you about, but then I'd have to kill you because they are top secret.
> 
> So, that's how we've been spending the summer break. Now that it's over and we're back to filming (although it was 99 degrees in the shop on Tuesday) we're pretty excited to get back to work. I'm not sure if the new episode will be ready for this weekend or the next, but once we get back up and running we hope to have a new one most weeks with a lot fewer breaks.
> 
> We've also reached a few new milestones recently including 100,000+ views on YouTube (pretty good considering we have less than two dozen episodes on there). Our little social thread here on Lumberjocks has had over 72,000 views and nearly 16,000 comments and about a thousand people watch one of our episodes every day! It may not be as big as some other more established podcasts like Mere Mortals or the Wood Whisperer, but I'm having a blast and the growth shows you are enjoying it too. So let's get back to work before the summer is over and the snow returns to the Stumpy Nubs Workshop for another long, dark, cold woodworking winter.


Stumpy seen his shadow. That means we have two more weeks of reruns…..


----------



## Alexandre

StumpyNubs said:


> *The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...*
> 
> Remember when we were happy little school-boys spending the long summers playing with our tea sets and brushing our dolls' hair? Those days were the best! I remember one year, I think it was right after fifth grade. That summer was a hot one, much like this year has been. To keep cool we ran through the cornfield every morning in our underwear with buckets over our heads, the moist dewy stalks smacking against our homemade "helmets" until we were dizzy. Grandma was always the fastest runner. Man, I miss those days…
> 
> Now that we're all grown-up woodworkers we don't usually get to take time off for the summer. That is unless you produce an award winning internet woodworking show with dozens of viewers! When the mercury hit 90, I hit the road- so to speak. As everyone knows, Blue Collar Woodworking has been on a post "Stumpy Awards" break for a few weeks, and it's been FANTASTIC! But that doesn't mean we haven't been getting things done around here. Sure, we do take a break to dance in the yard sprinklers every afternoon, but a lot of woodworking stuff has been going on in the workshop.
> 
> As every severely obsessive-compulsive nut job like me knows, rearranging the shop is a way of life. There's always a better way to position things. At least that's what my mind tells me every few days. Of course my mind tells me to do lots of things that I manage to ignore for fear of being kicked out of my local Walmart. But when it comes to workshop efficiency, no board is left unturned.
> 
> You may recall from a couple episodes ago that we built a new sanding station. Since then we've been working on improving shop organization. The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an actual working business that produces several products for sale using small scale parts production. Those parts have to be carefully organized so they can be accessed as needed for assembly into the display cases and collectable frames we make. To that end we are installing some new storage bins and drawers beneath the benches.
> 
> We've added a couple new machines including another band saw, a HVLP sprayer, and some smaller tools. And I've taken on a couple new guys, one of whom you met in the recent contest awards show.
> 
> We're working on some new "inventions" and perfecting some ideas we've had in the works for a while now. The drill press table is done, and the shop drawings will be posted shortly in the Stumpy Store. In the meantime we're completing designs for some add-ons including a drill press lathe attachment for the table. We're developing a carving duplicator that allows for much finer detail than the router based models out there. We've already started designs for a homemade table saw, a bench top band saw, a lumber mill for turning small cordwood into useable boards and a few other big projects. We're building a compact spray booth, making our own dust collection cyclone and experimenting with homemade ductwork. And there are a few other things in the works that I could tell you about, but then I'd have to kill you because they are top secret.
> 
> So, that's how we've been spending the summer break. Now that it's over and we're back to filming (although it was 99 degrees in the shop on Tuesday) we're pretty excited to get back to work. I'm not sure if the new episode will be ready for this weekend or the next, but once we get back up and running we hope to have a new one most weeks with a lot fewer breaks.
> 
> We've also reached a few new milestones recently including 100,000+ views on YouTube (pretty good considering we have less than two dozen episodes on there). Our little social thread here on Lumberjocks has had over 72,000 views and nearly 16,000 comments and about a thousand people watch one of our episodes every day! It may not be as big as some other more established podcasts like Mere Mortals or the Wood Whisperer, but I'm having a blast and the growth shows you are enjoying it too. So let's get back to work before the summer is over and the snow returns to the Stumpy Nubs Workshop for another long, dark, cold woodworking winter.


*Marty*, Thanks for putting up those wind turbines.
They really helped getting the rain here.


----------



## HerbC

StumpyNubs said:


> *The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...*
> 
> Remember when we were happy little school-boys spending the long summers playing with our tea sets and brushing our dolls' hair? Those days were the best! I remember one year, I think it was right after fifth grade. That summer was a hot one, much like this year has been. To keep cool we ran through the cornfield every morning in our underwear with buckets over our heads, the moist dewy stalks smacking against our homemade "helmets" until we were dizzy. Grandma was always the fastest runner. Man, I miss those days…
> 
> Now that we're all grown-up woodworkers we don't usually get to take time off for the summer. That is unless you produce an award winning internet woodworking show with dozens of viewers! When the mercury hit 90, I hit the road- so to speak. As everyone knows, Blue Collar Woodworking has been on a post "Stumpy Awards" break for a few weeks, and it's been FANTASTIC! But that doesn't mean we haven't been getting things done around here. Sure, we do take a break to dance in the yard sprinklers every afternoon, but a lot of woodworking stuff has been going on in the workshop.
> 
> As every severely obsessive-compulsive nut job like me knows, rearranging the shop is a way of life. There's always a better way to position things. At least that's what my mind tells me every few days. Of course my mind tells me to do lots of things that I manage to ignore for fear of being kicked out of my local Walmart. But when it comes to workshop efficiency, no board is left unturned.
> 
> You may recall from a couple episodes ago that we built a new sanding station. Since then we've been working on improving shop organization. The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an actual working business that produces several products for sale using small scale parts production. Those parts have to be carefully organized so they can be accessed as needed for assembly into the display cases and collectable frames we make. To that end we are installing some new storage bins and drawers beneath the benches.
> 
> We've added a couple new machines including another band saw, a HVLP sprayer, and some smaller tools. And I've taken on a couple new guys, one of whom you met in the recent contest awards show.
> 
> We're working on some new "inventions" and perfecting some ideas we've had in the works for a while now. The drill press table is done, and the shop drawings will be posted shortly in the Stumpy Store. In the meantime we're completing designs for some add-ons including a drill press lathe attachment for the table. We're developing a carving duplicator that allows for much finer detail than the router based models out there. We've already started designs for a homemade table saw, a bench top band saw, a lumber mill for turning small cordwood into useable boards and a few other big projects. We're building a compact spray booth, making our own dust collection cyclone and experimenting with homemade ductwork. And there are a few other things in the works that I could tell you about, but then I'd have to kill you because they are top secret.
> 
> So, that's how we've been spending the summer break. Now that it's over and we're back to filming (although it was 99 degrees in the shop on Tuesday) we're pretty excited to get back to work. I'm not sure if the new episode will be ready for this weekend or the next, but once we get back up and running we hope to have a new one most weeks with a lot fewer breaks.
> 
> We've also reached a few new milestones recently including 100,000+ views on YouTube (pretty good considering we have less than two dozen episodes on there). Our little social thread here on Lumberjocks has had over 72,000 views and nearly 16,000 comments and about a thousand people watch one of our episodes every day! It may not be as big as some other more established podcasts like Mere Mortals or the Wood Whisperer, but I'm having a blast and the growth shows you are enjoying it too. So let's get back to work before the summer is over and the snow returns to the Stumpy Nubs Workshop for another long, dark, cold woodworking winter.


Depends on the meaning of "action"...


----------



## crashn

StumpyNubs said:


> *The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...*
> 
> Remember when we were happy little school-boys spending the long summers playing with our tea sets and brushing our dolls' hair? Those days were the best! I remember one year, I think it was right after fifth grade. That summer was a hot one, much like this year has been. To keep cool we ran through the cornfield every morning in our underwear with buckets over our heads, the moist dewy stalks smacking against our homemade "helmets" until we were dizzy. Grandma was always the fastest runner. Man, I miss those days…
> 
> Now that we're all grown-up woodworkers we don't usually get to take time off for the summer. That is unless you produce an award winning internet woodworking show with dozens of viewers! When the mercury hit 90, I hit the road- so to speak. As everyone knows, Blue Collar Woodworking has been on a post "Stumpy Awards" break for a few weeks, and it's been FANTASTIC! But that doesn't mean we haven't been getting things done around here. Sure, we do take a break to dance in the yard sprinklers every afternoon, but a lot of woodworking stuff has been going on in the workshop.
> 
> As every severely obsessive-compulsive nut job like me knows, rearranging the shop is a way of life. There's always a better way to position things. At least that's what my mind tells me every few days. Of course my mind tells me to do lots of things that I manage to ignore for fear of being kicked out of my local Walmart. But when it comes to workshop efficiency, no board is left unturned.
> 
> You may recall from a couple episodes ago that we built a new sanding station. Since then we've been working on improving shop organization. The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an actual working business that produces several products for sale using small scale parts production. Those parts have to be carefully organized so they can be accessed as needed for assembly into the display cases and collectable frames we make. To that end we are installing some new storage bins and drawers beneath the benches.
> 
> We've added a couple new machines including another band saw, a HVLP sprayer, and some smaller tools. And I've taken on a couple new guys, one of whom you met in the recent contest awards show.
> 
> We're working on some new "inventions" and perfecting some ideas we've had in the works for a while now. The drill press table is done, and the shop drawings will be posted shortly in the Stumpy Store. In the meantime we're completing designs for some add-ons including a drill press lathe attachment for the table. We're developing a carving duplicator that allows for much finer detail than the router based models out there. We've already started designs for a homemade table saw, a bench top band saw, a lumber mill for turning small cordwood into useable boards and a few other big projects. We're building a compact spray booth, making our own dust collection cyclone and experimenting with homemade ductwork. And there are a few other things in the works that I could tell you about, but then I'd have to kill you because they are top secret.
> 
> So, that's how we've been spending the summer break. Now that it's over and we're back to filming (although it was 99 degrees in the shop on Tuesday) we're pretty excited to get back to work. I'm not sure if the new episode will be ready for this weekend or the next, but once we get back up and running we hope to have a new one most weeks with a lot fewer breaks.
> 
> We've also reached a few new milestones recently including 100,000+ views on YouTube (pretty good considering we have less than two dozen episodes on there). Our little social thread here on Lumberjocks has had over 72,000 views and nearly 16,000 comments and about a thousand people watch one of our episodes every day! It may not be as big as some other more established podcasts like Mere Mortals or the Wood Whisperer, but I'm having a blast and the growth shows you are enjoying it too. So let's get back to work before the summer is over and the snow returns to the Stumpy Nubs Workshop for another long, dark, cold woodworking winter.


Depends? That's what old people taste like.


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...*
> 
> Remember when we were happy little school-boys spending the long summers playing with our tea sets and brushing our dolls' hair? Those days were the best! I remember one year, I think it was right after fifth grade. That summer was a hot one, much like this year has been. To keep cool we ran through the cornfield every morning in our underwear with buckets over our heads, the moist dewy stalks smacking against our homemade "helmets" until we were dizzy. Grandma was always the fastest runner. Man, I miss those days…
> 
> Now that we're all grown-up woodworkers we don't usually get to take time off for the summer. That is unless you produce an award winning internet woodworking show with dozens of viewers! When the mercury hit 90, I hit the road- so to speak. As everyone knows, Blue Collar Woodworking has been on a post "Stumpy Awards" break for a few weeks, and it's been FANTASTIC! But that doesn't mean we haven't been getting things done around here. Sure, we do take a break to dance in the yard sprinklers every afternoon, but a lot of woodworking stuff has been going on in the workshop.
> 
> As every severely obsessive-compulsive nut job like me knows, rearranging the shop is a way of life. There's always a better way to position things. At least that's what my mind tells me every few days. Of course my mind tells me to do lots of things that I manage to ignore for fear of being kicked out of my local Walmart. But when it comes to workshop efficiency, no board is left unturned.
> 
> You may recall from a couple episodes ago that we built a new sanding station. Since then we've been working on improving shop organization. The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an actual working business that produces several products for sale using small scale parts production. Those parts have to be carefully organized so they can be accessed as needed for assembly into the display cases and collectable frames we make. To that end we are installing some new storage bins and drawers beneath the benches.
> 
> We've added a couple new machines including another band saw, a HVLP sprayer, and some smaller tools. And I've taken on a couple new guys, one of whom you met in the recent contest awards show.
> 
> We're working on some new "inventions" and perfecting some ideas we've had in the works for a while now. The drill press table is done, and the shop drawings will be posted shortly in the Stumpy Store. In the meantime we're completing designs for some add-ons including a drill press lathe attachment for the table. We're developing a carving duplicator that allows for much finer detail than the router based models out there. We've already started designs for a homemade table saw, a bench top band saw, a lumber mill for turning small cordwood into useable boards and a few other big projects. We're building a compact spray booth, making our own dust collection cyclone and experimenting with homemade ductwork. And there are a few other things in the works that I could tell you about, but then I'd have to kill you because they are top secret.
> 
> So, that's how we've been spending the summer break. Now that it's over and we're back to filming (although it was 99 degrees in the shop on Tuesday) we're pretty excited to get back to work. I'm not sure if the new episode will be ready for this weekend or the next, but once we get back up and running we hope to have a new one most weeks with a lot fewer breaks.
> 
> We've also reached a few new milestones recently including 100,000+ views on YouTube (pretty good considering we have less than two dozen episodes on there). Our little social thread here on Lumberjocks has had over 72,000 views and nearly 16,000 comments and about a thousand people watch one of our episodes every day! It may not be as big as some other more established podcasts like Mere Mortals or the Wood Whisperer, but I'm having a blast and the growth shows you are enjoying it too. So let's get back to work before the summer is over and the snow returns to the Stumpy Nubs Workshop for another long, dark, cold woodworking winter.


This discussion just took a left turn… ewww


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...*
> 
> Remember when we were happy little school-boys spending the long summers playing with our tea sets and brushing our dolls' hair? Those days were the best! I remember one year, I think it was right after fifth grade. That summer was a hot one, much like this year has been. To keep cool we ran through the cornfield every morning in our underwear with buckets over our heads, the moist dewy stalks smacking against our homemade "helmets" until we were dizzy. Grandma was always the fastest runner. Man, I miss those days…
> 
> Now that we're all grown-up woodworkers we don't usually get to take time off for the summer. That is unless you produce an award winning internet woodworking show with dozens of viewers! When the mercury hit 90, I hit the road- so to speak. As everyone knows, Blue Collar Woodworking has been on a post "Stumpy Awards" break for a few weeks, and it's been FANTASTIC! But that doesn't mean we haven't been getting things done around here. Sure, we do take a break to dance in the yard sprinklers every afternoon, but a lot of woodworking stuff has been going on in the workshop.
> 
> As every severely obsessive-compulsive nut job like me knows, rearranging the shop is a way of life. There's always a better way to position things. At least that's what my mind tells me every few days. Of course my mind tells me to do lots of things that I manage to ignore for fear of being kicked out of my local Walmart. But when it comes to workshop efficiency, no board is left unturned.
> 
> You may recall from a couple episodes ago that we built a new sanding station. Since then we've been working on improving shop organization. The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an actual working business that produces several products for sale using small scale parts production. Those parts have to be carefully organized so they can be accessed as needed for assembly into the display cases and collectable frames we make. To that end we are installing some new storage bins and drawers beneath the benches.
> 
> We've added a couple new machines including another band saw, a HVLP sprayer, and some smaller tools. And I've taken on a couple new guys, one of whom you met in the recent contest awards show.
> 
> We're working on some new "inventions" and perfecting some ideas we've had in the works for a while now. The drill press table is done, and the shop drawings will be posted shortly in the Stumpy Store. In the meantime we're completing designs for some add-ons including a drill press lathe attachment for the table. We're developing a carving duplicator that allows for much finer detail than the router based models out there. We've already started designs for a homemade table saw, a bench top band saw, a lumber mill for turning small cordwood into useable boards and a few other big projects. We're building a compact spray booth, making our own dust collection cyclone and experimenting with homemade ductwork. And there are a few other things in the works that I could tell you about, but then I'd have to kill you because they are top secret.
> 
> So, that's how we've been spending the summer break. Now that it's over and we're back to filming (although it was 99 degrees in the shop on Tuesday) we're pretty excited to get back to work. I'm not sure if the new episode will be ready for this weekend or the next, but once we get back up and running we hope to have a new one most weeks with a lot fewer breaks.
> 
> We've also reached a few new milestones recently including 100,000+ views on YouTube (pretty good considering we have less than two dozen episodes on there). Our little social thread here on Lumberjocks has had over 72,000 views and nearly 16,000 comments and about a thousand people watch one of our episodes every day! It may not be as big as some other more established podcasts like Mere Mortals or the Wood Whisperer, but I'm having a blast and the growth shows you are enjoying it too. So let's get back to work before the summer is over and the snow returns to the Stumpy Nubs Workshop for another long, dark, cold woodworking winter.


As just one of your MANY ADORING FANS ( hard to say  ) Glad your back on your game !


----------



## BTimmons

StumpyNubs said:


> *The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...*
> 
> Remember when we were happy little school-boys spending the long summers playing with our tea sets and brushing our dolls' hair? Those days were the best! I remember one year, I think it was right after fifth grade. That summer was a hot one, much like this year has been. To keep cool we ran through the cornfield every morning in our underwear with buckets over our heads, the moist dewy stalks smacking against our homemade "helmets" until we were dizzy. Grandma was always the fastest runner. Man, I miss those days…
> 
> Now that we're all grown-up woodworkers we don't usually get to take time off for the summer. That is unless you produce an award winning internet woodworking show with dozens of viewers! When the mercury hit 90, I hit the road- so to speak. As everyone knows, Blue Collar Woodworking has been on a post "Stumpy Awards" break for a few weeks, and it's been FANTASTIC! But that doesn't mean we haven't been getting things done around here. Sure, we do take a break to dance in the yard sprinklers every afternoon, but a lot of woodworking stuff has been going on in the workshop.
> 
> As every severely obsessive-compulsive nut job like me knows, rearranging the shop is a way of life. There's always a better way to position things. At least that's what my mind tells me every few days. Of course my mind tells me to do lots of things that I manage to ignore for fear of being kicked out of my local Walmart. But when it comes to workshop efficiency, no board is left unturned.
> 
> You may recall from a couple episodes ago that we built a new sanding station. Since then we've been working on improving shop organization. The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an actual working business that produces several products for sale using small scale parts production. Those parts have to be carefully organized so they can be accessed as needed for assembly into the display cases and collectable frames we make. To that end we are installing some new storage bins and drawers beneath the benches.
> 
> We've added a couple new machines including another band saw, a HVLP sprayer, and some smaller tools. And I've taken on a couple new guys, one of whom you met in the recent contest awards show.
> 
> We're working on some new "inventions" and perfecting some ideas we've had in the works for a while now. The drill press table is done, and the shop drawings will be posted shortly in the Stumpy Store. In the meantime we're completing designs for some add-ons including a drill press lathe attachment for the table. We're developing a carving duplicator that allows for much finer detail than the router based models out there. We've already started designs for a homemade table saw, a bench top band saw, a lumber mill for turning small cordwood into useable boards and a few other big projects. We're building a compact spray booth, making our own dust collection cyclone and experimenting with homemade ductwork. And there are a few other things in the works that I could tell you about, but then I'd have to kill you because they are top secret.
> 
> So, that's how we've been spending the summer break. Now that it's over and we're back to filming (although it was 99 degrees in the shop on Tuesday) we're pretty excited to get back to work. I'm not sure if the new episode will be ready for this weekend or the next, but once we get back up and running we hope to have a new one most weeks with a lot fewer breaks.
> 
> We've also reached a few new milestones recently including 100,000+ views on YouTube (pretty good considering we have less than two dozen episodes on there). Our little social thread here on Lumberjocks has had over 72,000 views and nearly 16,000 comments and about a thousand people watch one of our episodes every day! It may not be as big as some other more established podcasts like Mere Mortals or the Wood Whisperer, but I'm having a blast and the growth shows you are enjoying it too. So let's get back to work before the summer is over and the snow returns to the Stumpy Nubs Workshop for another long, dark, cold woodworking winter.


Oh, it's hot in Michigan? I work in my non-air-conditioned garage. IN TEXAS.

(Please come back, we miss the videos.)


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...*
> 
> Remember when we were happy little school-boys spending the long summers playing with our tea sets and brushing our dolls' hair? Those days were the best! I remember one year, I think it was right after fifth grade. That summer was a hot one, much like this year has been. To keep cool we ran through the cornfield every morning in our underwear with buckets over our heads, the moist dewy stalks smacking against our homemade "helmets" until we were dizzy. Grandma was always the fastest runner. Man, I miss those days…
> 
> Now that we're all grown-up woodworkers we don't usually get to take time off for the summer. That is unless you produce an award winning internet woodworking show with dozens of viewers! When the mercury hit 90, I hit the road- so to speak. As everyone knows, Blue Collar Woodworking has been on a post "Stumpy Awards" break for a few weeks, and it's been FANTASTIC! But that doesn't mean we haven't been getting things done around here. Sure, we do take a break to dance in the yard sprinklers every afternoon, but a lot of woodworking stuff has been going on in the workshop.
> 
> As every severely obsessive-compulsive nut job like me knows, rearranging the shop is a way of life. There's always a better way to position things. At least that's what my mind tells me every few days. Of course my mind tells me to do lots of things that I manage to ignore for fear of being kicked out of my local Walmart. But when it comes to workshop efficiency, no board is left unturned.
> 
> You may recall from a couple episodes ago that we built a new sanding station. Since then we've been working on improving shop organization. The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an actual working business that produces several products for sale using small scale parts production. Those parts have to be carefully organized so they can be accessed as needed for assembly into the display cases and collectable frames we make. To that end we are installing some new storage bins and drawers beneath the benches.
> 
> We've added a couple new machines including another band saw, a HVLP sprayer, and some smaller tools. And I've taken on a couple new guys, one of whom you met in the recent contest awards show.
> 
> We're working on some new "inventions" and perfecting some ideas we've had in the works for a while now. The drill press table is done, and the shop drawings will be posted shortly in the Stumpy Store. In the meantime we're completing designs for some add-ons including a drill press lathe attachment for the table. We're developing a carving duplicator that allows for much finer detail than the router based models out there. We've already started designs for a homemade table saw, a bench top band saw, a lumber mill for turning small cordwood into useable boards and a few other big projects. We're building a compact spray booth, making our own dust collection cyclone and experimenting with homemade ductwork. And there are a few other things in the works that I could tell you about, but then I'd have to kill you because they are top secret.
> 
> So, that's how we've been spending the summer break. Now that it's over and we're back to filming (although it was 99 degrees in the shop on Tuesday) we're pretty excited to get back to work. I'm not sure if the new episode will be ready for this weekend or the next, but once we get back up and running we hope to have a new one most weeks with a lot fewer breaks.
> 
> We've also reached a few new milestones recently including 100,000+ views on YouTube (pretty good considering we have less than two dozen episodes on there). Our little social thread here on Lumberjocks has had over 72,000 views and nearly 16,000 comments and about a thousand people watch one of our episodes every day! It may not be as big as some other more established podcasts like Mere Mortals or the Wood Whisperer, but I'm having a blast and the growth shows you are enjoying it too. So let's get back to work before the summer is over and the snow returns to the Stumpy Nubs Workshop for another long, dark, cold woodworking winter.


Texans are used to heat. Michiganians are used to a little heat for about a week a year and the rest pretty mild. Then a six month winter. We can't handle two months above 90, it will make our toques melt to our heads.


----------



## Alexandre

StumpyNubs said:


> *The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...*
> 
> Remember when we were happy little school-boys spending the long summers playing with our tea sets and brushing our dolls' hair? Those days were the best! I remember one year, I think it was right after fifth grade. That summer was a hot one, much like this year has been. To keep cool we ran through the cornfield every morning in our underwear with buckets over our heads, the moist dewy stalks smacking against our homemade "helmets" until we were dizzy. Grandma was always the fastest runner. Man, I miss those days…
> 
> Now that we're all grown-up woodworkers we don't usually get to take time off for the summer. That is unless you produce an award winning internet woodworking show with dozens of viewers! When the mercury hit 90, I hit the road- so to speak. As everyone knows, Blue Collar Woodworking has been on a post "Stumpy Awards" break for a few weeks, and it's been FANTASTIC! But that doesn't mean we haven't been getting things done around here. Sure, we do take a break to dance in the yard sprinklers every afternoon, but a lot of woodworking stuff has been going on in the workshop.
> 
> As every severely obsessive-compulsive nut job like me knows, rearranging the shop is a way of life. There's always a better way to position things. At least that's what my mind tells me every few days. Of course my mind tells me to do lots of things that I manage to ignore for fear of being kicked out of my local Walmart. But when it comes to workshop efficiency, no board is left unturned.
> 
> You may recall from a couple episodes ago that we built a new sanding station. Since then we've been working on improving shop organization. The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an actual working business that produces several products for sale using small scale parts production. Those parts have to be carefully organized so they can be accessed as needed for assembly into the display cases and collectable frames we make. To that end we are installing some new storage bins and drawers beneath the benches.
> 
> We've added a couple new machines including another band saw, a HVLP sprayer, and some smaller tools. And I've taken on a couple new guys, one of whom you met in the recent contest awards show.
> 
> We're working on some new "inventions" and perfecting some ideas we've had in the works for a while now. The drill press table is done, and the shop drawings will be posted shortly in the Stumpy Store. In the meantime we're completing designs for some add-ons including a drill press lathe attachment for the table. We're developing a carving duplicator that allows for much finer detail than the router based models out there. We've already started designs for a homemade table saw, a bench top band saw, a lumber mill for turning small cordwood into useable boards and a few other big projects. We're building a compact spray booth, making our own dust collection cyclone and experimenting with homemade ductwork. And there are a few other things in the works that I could tell you about, but then I'd have to kill you because they are top secret.
> 
> So, that's how we've been spending the summer break. Now that it's over and we're back to filming (although it was 99 degrees in the shop on Tuesday) we're pretty excited to get back to work. I'm not sure if the new episode will be ready for this weekend or the next, but once we get back up and running we hope to have a new one most weeks with a lot fewer breaks.
> 
> We've also reached a few new milestones recently including 100,000+ views on YouTube (pretty good considering we have less than two dozen episodes on there). Our little social thread here on Lumberjocks has had over 72,000 views and nearly 16,000 comments and about a thousand people watch one of our episodes every day! It may not be as big as some other more established podcasts like Mere Mortals or the Wood Whisperer, but I'm having a blast and the growth shows you are enjoying it too. So let's get back to work before the summer is over and the snow returns to the Stumpy Nubs Workshop for another long, dark, cold woodworking winter.


Stumpy, I hope you never had a "cold one" while using your tablesaw…


----------



## BTimmons

StumpyNubs said:


> *The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...*
> 
> Remember when we were happy little school-boys spending the long summers playing with our tea sets and brushing our dolls' hair? Those days were the best! I remember one year, I think it was right after fifth grade. That summer was a hot one, much like this year has been. To keep cool we ran through the cornfield every morning in our underwear with buckets over our heads, the moist dewy stalks smacking against our homemade "helmets" until we were dizzy. Grandma was always the fastest runner. Man, I miss those days…
> 
> Now that we're all grown-up woodworkers we don't usually get to take time off for the summer. That is unless you produce an award winning internet woodworking show with dozens of viewers! When the mercury hit 90, I hit the road- so to speak. As everyone knows, Blue Collar Woodworking has been on a post "Stumpy Awards" break for a few weeks, and it's been FANTASTIC! But that doesn't mean we haven't been getting things done around here. Sure, we do take a break to dance in the yard sprinklers every afternoon, but a lot of woodworking stuff has been going on in the workshop.
> 
> As every severely obsessive-compulsive nut job like me knows, rearranging the shop is a way of life. There's always a better way to position things. At least that's what my mind tells me every few days. Of course my mind tells me to do lots of things that I manage to ignore for fear of being kicked out of my local Walmart. But when it comes to workshop efficiency, no board is left unturned.
> 
> You may recall from a couple episodes ago that we built a new sanding station. Since then we've been working on improving shop organization. The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an actual working business that produces several products for sale using small scale parts production. Those parts have to be carefully organized so they can be accessed as needed for assembly into the display cases and collectable frames we make. To that end we are installing some new storage bins and drawers beneath the benches.
> 
> We've added a couple new machines including another band saw, a HVLP sprayer, and some smaller tools. And I've taken on a couple new guys, one of whom you met in the recent contest awards show.
> 
> We're working on some new "inventions" and perfecting some ideas we've had in the works for a while now. The drill press table is done, and the shop drawings will be posted shortly in the Stumpy Store. In the meantime we're completing designs for some add-ons including a drill press lathe attachment for the table. We're developing a carving duplicator that allows for much finer detail than the router based models out there. We've already started designs for a homemade table saw, a bench top band saw, a lumber mill for turning small cordwood into useable boards and a few other big projects. We're building a compact spray booth, making our own dust collection cyclone and experimenting with homemade ductwork. And there are a few other things in the works that I could tell you about, but then I'd have to kill you because they are top secret.
> 
> So, that's how we've been spending the summer break. Now that it's over and we're back to filming (although it was 99 degrees in the shop on Tuesday) we're pretty excited to get back to work. I'm not sure if the new episode will be ready for this weekend or the next, but once we get back up and running we hope to have a new one most weeks with a lot fewer breaks.
> 
> We've also reached a few new milestones recently including 100,000+ views on YouTube (pretty good considering we have less than two dozen episodes on there). Our little social thread here on Lumberjocks has had over 72,000 views and nearly 16,000 comments and about a thousand people watch one of our episodes every day! It may not be as big as some other more established podcasts like Mere Mortals or the Wood Whisperer, but I'm having a blast and the growth shows you are enjoying it too. So let's get back to work before the summer is over and the snow returns to the Stumpy Nubs Workshop for another long, dark, cold woodworking winter.


Hell, I've lived here all my life and I'm still not used to Texas weather. We're just good at pretending we're tough enough to take it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...*
> 
> Remember when we were happy little school-boys spending the long summers playing with our tea sets and brushing our dolls' hair? Those days were the best! I remember one year, I think it was right after fifth grade. That summer was a hot one, much like this year has been. To keep cool we ran through the cornfield every morning in our underwear with buckets over our heads, the moist dewy stalks smacking against our homemade "helmets" until we were dizzy. Grandma was always the fastest runner. Man, I miss those days…
> 
> Now that we're all grown-up woodworkers we don't usually get to take time off for the summer. That is unless you produce an award winning internet woodworking show with dozens of viewers! When the mercury hit 90, I hit the road- so to speak. As everyone knows, Blue Collar Woodworking has been on a post "Stumpy Awards" break for a few weeks, and it's been FANTASTIC! But that doesn't mean we haven't been getting things done around here. Sure, we do take a break to dance in the yard sprinklers every afternoon, but a lot of woodworking stuff has been going on in the workshop.
> 
> As every severely obsessive-compulsive nut job like me knows, rearranging the shop is a way of life. There's always a better way to position things. At least that's what my mind tells me every few days. Of course my mind tells me to do lots of things that I manage to ignore for fear of being kicked out of my local Walmart. But when it comes to workshop efficiency, no board is left unturned.
> 
> You may recall from a couple episodes ago that we built a new sanding station. Since then we've been working on improving shop organization. The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an actual working business that produces several products for sale using small scale parts production. Those parts have to be carefully organized so they can be accessed as needed for assembly into the display cases and collectable frames we make. To that end we are installing some new storage bins and drawers beneath the benches.
> 
> We've added a couple new machines including another band saw, a HVLP sprayer, and some smaller tools. And I've taken on a couple new guys, one of whom you met in the recent contest awards show.
> 
> We're working on some new "inventions" and perfecting some ideas we've had in the works for a while now. The drill press table is done, and the shop drawings will be posted shortly in the Stumpy Store. In the meantime we're completing designs for some add-ons including a drill press lathe attachment for the table. We're developing a carving duplicator that allows for much finer detail than the router based models out there. We've already started designs for a homemade table saw, a bench top band saw, a lumber mill for turning small cordwood into useable boards and a few other big projects. We're building a compact spray booth, making our own dust collection cyclone and experimenting with homemade ductwork. And there are a few other things in the works that I could tell you about, but then I'd have to kill you because they are top secret.
> 
> So, that's how we've been spending the summer break. Now that it's over and we're back to filming (although it was 99 degrees in the shop on Tuesday) we're pretty excited to get back to work. I'm not sure if the new episode will be ready for this weekend or the next, but once we get back up and running we hope to have a new one most weeks with a lot fewer breaks.
> 
> We've also reached a few new milestones recently including 100,000+ views on YouTube (pretty good considering we have less than two dozen episodes on there). Our little social thread here on Lumberjocks has had over 72,000 views and nearly 16,000 comments and about a thousand people watch one of our episodes every day! It may not be as big as some other more established podcasts like Mere Mortals or the Wood Whisperer, but I'm having a blast and the growth shows you are enjoying it too. So let's get back to work before the summer is over and the snow returns to the Stumpy Nubs Workshop for another long, dark, cold woodworking winter.


Cold one while using the table saw? Of course I do! (Have a close look at what those cold ones are in the videos.)


----------



## woodworkersguide

StumpyNubs said:


> *The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...*
> 
> Remember when we were happy little school-boys spending the long summers playing with our tea sets and brushing our dolls' hair? Those days were the best! I remember one year, I think it was right after fifth grade. That summer was a hot one, much like this year has been. To keep cool we ran through the cornfield every morning in our underwear with buckets over our heads, the moist dewy stalks smacking against our homemade "helmets" until we were dizzy. Grandma was always the fastest runner. Man, I miss those days…
> 
> Now that we're all grown-up woodworkers we don't usually get to take time off for the summer. That is unless you produce an award winning internet woodworking show with dozens of viewers! When the mercury hit 90, I hit the road- so to speak. As everyone knows, Blue Collar Woodworking has been on a post "Stumpy Awards" break for a few weeks, and it's been FANTASTIC! But that doesn't mean we haven't been getting things done around here. Sure, we do take a break to dance in the yard sprinklers every afternoon, but a lot of woodworking stuff has been going on in the workshop.
> 
> As every severely obsessive-compulsive nut job like me knows, rearranging the shop is a way of life. There's always a better way to position things. At least that's what my mind tells me every few days. Of course my mind tells me to do lots of things that I manage to ignore for fear of being kicked out of my local Walmart. But when it comes to workshop efficiency, no board is left unturned.
> 
> You may recall from a couple episodes ago that we built a new sanding station. Since then we've been working on improving shop organization. The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an actual working business that produces several products for sale using small scale parts production. Those parts have to be carefully organized so they can be accessed as needed for assembly into the display cases and collectable frames we make. To that end we are installing some new storage bins and drawers beneath the benches.
> 
> We've added a couple new machines including another band saw, a HVLP sprayer, and some smaller tools. And I've taken on a couple new guys, one of whom you met in the recent contest awards show.
> 
> We're working on some new "inventions" and perfecting some ideas we've had in the works for a while now. The drill press table is done, and the shop drawings will be posted shortly in the Stumpy Store. In the meantime we're completing designs for some add-ons including a drill press lathe attachment for the table. We're developing a carving duplicator that allows for much finer detail than the router based models out there. We've already started designs for a homemade table saw, a bench top band saw, a lumber mill for turning small cordwood into useable boards and a few other big projects. We're building a compact spray booth, making our own dust collection cyclone and experimenting with homemade ductwork. And there are a few other things in the works that I could tell you about, but then I'd have to kill you because they are top secret.
> 
> So, that's how we've been spending the summer break. Now that it's over and we're back to filming (although it was 99 degrees in the shop on Tuesday) we're pretty excited to get back to work. I'm not sure if the new episode will be ready for this weekend or the next, but once we get back up and running we hope to have a new one most weeks with a lot fewer breaks.
> 
> We've also reached a few new milestones recently including 100,000+ views on YouTube (pretty good considering we have less than two dozen episodes on there). Our little social thread here on Lumberjocks has had over 72,000 views and nearly 16,000 comments and about a thousand people watch one of our episodes every day! It may not be as big as some other more established podcasts like Mere Mortals or the Wood Whisperer, but I'm having a blast and the growth shows you are enjoying it too. So let's get back to work before the summer is over and the snow returns to the Stumpy Nubs Workshop for another long, dark, cold woodworking winter.


GI Joes tied to a stake, lighter fluid and matches… ahh, yes, I remember it well… thanks for the memory… now, let's see some of them other things that are in the works.

Long live the Stump Man!


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...*
> 
> Remember when we were happy little school-boys spending the long summers playing with our tea sets and brushing our dolls' hair? Those days were the best! I remember one year, I think it was right after fifth grade. That summer was a hot one, much like this year has been. To keep cool we ran through the cornfield every morning in our underwear with buckets over our heads, the moist dewy stalks smacking against our homemade "helmets" until we were dizzy. Grandma was always the fastest runner. Man, I miss those days…
> 
> Now that we're all grown-up woodworkers we don't usually get to take time off for the summer. That is unless you produce an award winning internet woodworking show with dozens of viewers! When the mercury hit 90, I hit the road- so to speak. As everyone knows, Blue Collar Woodworking has been on a post "Stumpy Awards" break for a few weeks, and it's been FANTASTIC! But that doesn't mean we haven't been getting things done around here. Sure, we do take a break to dance in the yard sprinklers every afternoon, but a lot of woodworking stuff has been going on in the workshop.
> 
> As every severely obsessive-compulsive nut job like me knows, rearranging the shop is a way of life. There's always a better way to position things. At least that's what my mind tells me every few days. Of course my mind tells me to do lots of things that I manage to ignore for fear of being kicked out of my local Walmart. But when it comes to workshop efficiency, no board is left unturned.
> 
> You may recall from a couple episodes ago that we built a new sanding station. Since then we've been working on improving shop organization. The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an actual working business that produces several products for sale using small scale parts production. Those parts have to be carefully organized so they can be accessed as needed for assembly into the display cases and collectable frames we make. To that end we are installing some new storage bins and drawers beneath the benches.
> 
> We've added a couple new machines including another band saw, a HVLP sprayer, and some smaller tools. And I've taken on a couple new guys, one of whom you met in the recent contest awards show.
> 
> We're working on some new "inventions" and perfecting some ideas we've had in the works for a while now. The drill press table is done, and the shop drawings will be posted shortly in the Stumpy Store. In the meantime we're completing designs for some add-ons including a drill press lathe attachment for the table. We're developing a carving duplicator that allows for much finer detail than the router based models out there. We've already started designs for a homemade table saw, a bench top band saw, a lumber mill for turning small cordwood into useable boards and a few other big projects. We're building a compact spray booth, making our own dust collection cyclone and experimenting with homemade ductwork. And there are a few other things in the works that I could tell you about, but then I'd have to kill you because they are top secret.
> 
> So, that's how we've been spending the summer break. Now that it's over and we're back to filming (although it was 99 degrees in the shop on Tuesday) we're pretty excited to get back to work. I'm not sure if the new episode will be ready for this weekend or the next, but once we get back up and running we hope to have a new one most weeks with a lot fewer breaks.
> 
> We've also reached a few new milestones recently including 100,000+ views on YouTube (pretty good considering we have less than two dozen episodes on there). Our little social thread here on Lumberjocks has had over 72,000 views and nearly 16,000 comments and about a thousand people watch one of our episodes every day! It may not be as big as some other more established podcasts like Mere Mortals or the Wood Whisperer, but I'm having a blast and the growth shows you are enjoying it too. So let's get back to work before the summer is over and the snow returns to the Stumpy Nubs Workshop for another long, dark, cold woodworking winter.


Do the voices in your head each sound different? Do they have a regional/foreign accents?

Mine do, sometimes they even speak in foreign languages, that is why I find it easy to ignore them, I don't understand what they are saying!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...*
> 
> Remember when we were happy little school-boys spending the long summers playing with our tea sets and brushing our dolls' hair? Those days were the best! I remember one year, I think it was right after fifth grade. That summer was a hot one, much like this year has been. To keep cool we ran through the cornfield every morning in our underwear with buckets over our heads, the moist dewy stalks smacking against our homemade "helmets" until we were dizzy. Grandma was always the fastest runner. Man, I miss those days…
> 
> Now that we're all grown-up woodworkers we don't usually get to take time off for the summer. That is unless you produce an award winning internet woodworking show with dozens of viewers! When the mercury hit 90, I hit the road- so to speak. As everyone knows, Blue Collar Woodworking has been on a post "Stumpy Awards" break for a few weeks, and it's been FANTASTIC! But that doesn't mean we haven't been getting things done around here. Sure, we do take a break to dance in the yard sprinklers every afternoon, but a lot of woodworking stuff has been going on in the workshop.
> 
> As every severely obsessive-compulsive nut job like me knows, rearranging the shop is a way of life. There's always a better way to position things. At least that's what my mind tells me every few days. Of course my mind tells me to do lots of things that I manage to ignore for fear of being kicked out of my local Walmart. But when it comes to workshop efficiency, no board is left unturned.
> 
> You may recall from a couple episodes ago that we built a new sanding station. Since then we've been working on improving shop organization. The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an actual working business that produces several products for sale using small scale parts production. Those parts have to be carefully organized so they can be accessed as needed for assembly into the display cases and collectable frames we make. To that end we are installing some new storage bins and drawers beneath the benches.
> 
> We've added a couple new machines including another band saw, a HVLP sprayer, and some smaller tools. And I've taken on a couple new guys, one of whom you met in the recent contest awards show.
> 
> We're working on some new "inventions" and perfecting some ideas we've had in the works for a while now. The drill press table is done, and the shop drawings will be posted shortly in the Stumpy Store. In the meantime we're completing designs for some add-ons including a drill press lathe attachment for the table. We're developing a carving duplicator that allows for much finer detail than the router based models out there. We've already started designs for a homemade table saw, a bench top band saw, a lumber mill for turning small cordwood into useable boards and a few other big projects. We're building a compact spray booth, making our own dust collection cyclone and experimenting with homemade ductwork. And there are a few other things in the works that I could tell you about, but then I'd have to kill you because they are top secret.
> 
> So, that's how we've been spending the summer break. Now that it's over and we're back to filming (although it was 99 degrees in the shop on Tuesday) we're pretty excited to get back to work. I'm not sure if the new episode will be ready for this weekend or the next, but once we get back up and running we hope to have a new one most weeks with a lot fewer breaks.
> 
> We've also reached a few new milestones recently including 100,000+ views on YouTube (pretty good considering we have less than two dozen episodes on there). Our little social thread here on Lumberjocks has had over 72,000 views and nearly 16,000 comments and about a thousand people watch one of our episodes every day! It may not be as big as some other more established podcasts like Mere Mortals or the Wood Whisperer, but I'm having a blast and the growth shows you are enjoying it too. So let's get back to work before the summer is over and the snow returns to the Stumpy Nubs Workshop for another long, dark, cold woodworking winter.


Yes, Randy. I even called INS. They called me crazy.


----------



## Bluepine38

StumpyNubs said:


> *The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...*
> 
> Remember when we were happy little school-boys spending the long summers playing with our tea sets and brushing our dolls' hair? Those days were the best! I remember one year, I think it was right after fifth grade. That summer was a hot one, much like this year has been. To keep cool we ran through the cornfield every morning in our underwear with buckets over our heads, the moist dewy stalks smacking against our homemade "helmets" until we were dizzy. Grandma was always the fastest runner. Man, I miss those days…
> 
> Now that we're all grown-up woodworkers we don't usually get to take time off for the summer. That is unless you produce an award winning internet woodworking show with dozens of viewers! When the mercury hit 90, I hit the road- so to speak. As everyone knows, Blue Collar Woodworking has been on a post "Stumpy Awards" break for a few weeks, and it's been FANTASTIC! But that doesn't mean we haven't been getting things done around here. Sure, we do take a break to dance in the yard sprinklers every afternoon, but a lot of woodworking stuff has been going on in the workshop.
> 
> As every severely obsessive-compulsive nut job like me knows, rearranging the shop is a way of life. There's always a better way to position things. At least that's what my mind tells me every few days. Of course my mind tells me to do lots of things that I manage to ignore for fear of being kicked out of my local Walmart. But when it comes to workshop efficiency, no board is left unturned.
> 
> You may recall from a couple episodes ago that we built a new sanding station. Since then we've been working on improving shop organization. The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an actual working business that produces several products for sale using small scale parts production. Those parts have to be carefully organized so they can be accessed as needed for assembly into the display cases and collectable frames we make. To that end we are installing some new storage bins and drawers beneath the benches.
> 
> We've added a couple new machines including another band saw, a HVLP sprayer, and some smaller tools. And I've taken on a couple new guys, one of whom you met in the recent contest awards show.
> 
> We're working on some new "inventions" and perfecting some ideas we've had in the works for a while now. The drill press table is done, and the shop drawings will be posted shortly in the Stumpy Store. In the meantime we're completing designs for some add-ons including a drill press lathe attachment for the table. We're developing a carving duplicator that allows for much finer detail than the router based models out there. We've already started designs for a homemade table saw, a bench top band saw, a lumber mill for turning small cordwood into useable boards and a few other big projects. We're building a compact spray booth, making our own dust collection cyclone and experimenting with homemade ductwork. And there are a few other things in the works that I could tell you about, but then I'd have to kill you because they are top secret.
> 
> So, that's how we've been spending the summer break. Now that it's over and we're back to filming (although it was 99 degrees in the shop on Tuesday) we're pretty excited to get back to work. I'm not sure if the new episode will be ready for this weekend or the next, but once we get back up and running we hope to have a new one most weeks with a lot fewer breaks.
> 
> We've also reached a few new milestones recently including 100,000+ views on YouTube (pretty good considering we have less than two dozen episodes on there). Our little social thread here on Lumberjocks has had over 72,000 views and nearly 16,000 comments and about a thousand people watch one of our episodes every day! It may not be as big as some other more established podcasts like Mere Mortals or the Wood Whisperer, but I'm having a blast and the growth shows you are enjoying it too. So let's get back to work before the summer is over and the snow returns to the Stumpy Nubs Workshop for another long, dark, cold woodworking winter.


Since your address still lists you as in the middle of a snowdrift, I had simply assumed that you had joined the
homeless horde due to the heat wave and that we would not be hearing from you until next winter. Glad to 
see that once again I am wrong. Will patiently wait for your next production and hope that your large crew
does not go on strike for Hollywood artists wages. Thank you for sharing whatever it was. Due to the noise
in my shop, I can no longer hear those weird voices and do not have to ignore them.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...*
> 
> Remember when we were happy little school-boys spending the long summers playing with our tea sets and brushing our dolls' hair? Those days were the best! I remember one year, I think it was right after fifth grade. That summer was a hot one, much like this year has been. To keep cool we ran through the cornfield every morning in our underwear with buckets over our heads, the moist dewy stalks smacking against our homemade "helmets" until we were dizzy. Grandma was always the fastest runner. Man, I miss those days…
> 
> Now that we're all grown-up woodworkers we don't usually get to take time off for the summer. That is unless you produce an award winning internet woodworking show with dozens of viewers! When the mercury hit 90, I hit the road- so to speak. As everyone knows, Blue Collar Woodworking has been on a post "Stumpy Awards" break for a few weeks, and it's been FANTASTIC! But that doesn't mean we haven't been getting things done around here. Sure, we do take a break to dance in the yard sprinklers every afternoon, but a lot of woodworking stuff has been going on in the workshop.
> 
> As every severely obsessive-compulsive nut job like me knows, rearranging the shop is a way of life. There's always a better way to position things. At least that's what my mind tells me every few days. Of course my mind tells me to do lots of things that I manage to ignore for fear of being kicked out of my local Walmart. But when it comes to workshop efficiency, no board is left unturned.
> 
> You may recall from a couple episodes ago that we built a new sanding station. Since then we've been working on improving shop organization. The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an actual working business that produces several products for sale using small scale parts production. Those parts have to be carefully organized so they can be accessed as needed for assembly into the display cases and collectable frames we make. To that end we are installing some new storage bins and drawers beneath the benches.
> 
> We've added a couple new machines including another band saw, a HVLP sprayer, and some smaller tools. And I've taken on a couple new guys, one of whom you met in the recent contest awards show.
> 
> We're working on some new "inventions" and perfecting some ideas we've had in the works for a while now. The drill press table is done, and the shop drawings will be posted shortly in the Stumpy Store. In the meantime we're completing designs for some add-ons including a drill press lathe attachment for the table. We're developing a carving duplicator that allows for much finer detail than the router based models out there. We've already started designs for a homemade table saw, a bench top band saw, a lumber mill for turning small cordwood into useable boards and a few other big projects. We're building a compact spray booth, making our own dust collection cyclone and experimenting with homemade ductwork. And there are a few other things in the works that I could tell you about, but then I'd have to kill you because they are top secret.
> 
> So, that's how we've been spending the summer break. Now that it's over and we're back to filming (although it was 99 degrees in the shop on Tuesday) we're pretty excited to get back to work. I'm not sure if the new episode will be ready for this weekend or the next, but once we get back up and running we hope to have a new one most weeks with a lot fewer breaks.
> 
> We've also reached a few new milestones recently including 100,000+ views on YouTube (pretty good considering we have less than two dozen episodes on there). Our little social thread here on Lumberjocks has had over 72,000 views and nearly 16,000 comments and about a thousand people watch one of our episodes every day! It may not be as big as some other more established podcasts like Mere Mortals or the Wood Whisperer, but I'm having a blast and the growth shows you are enjoying it too. So let's get back to work before the summer is over and the snow returns to the Stumpy Nubs Workshop for another long, dark, cold woodworking winter.


Yes, and my GI-Joe had my neighbors Barbie as a girlfriend.. They used to go out on dates and drive around in this "corded", remote control convertable…..... seriously !


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...*
> 
> Remember when we were happy little school-boys spending the long summers playing with our tea sets and brushing our dolls' hair? Those days were the best! I remember one year, I think it was right after fifth grade. That summer was a hot one, much like this year has been. To keep cool we ran through the cornfield every morning in our underwear with buckets over our heads, the moist dewy stalks smacking against our homemade "helmets" until we were dizzy. Grandma was always the fastest runner. Man, I miss those days…
> 
> Now that we're all grown-up woodworkers we don't usually get to take time off for the summer. That is unless you produce an award winning internet woodworking show with dozens of viewers! When the mercury hit 90, I hit the road- so to speak. As everyone knows, Blue Collar Woodworking has been on a post "Stumpy Awards" break for a few weeks, and it's been FANTASTIC! But that doesn't mean we haven't been getting things done around here. Sure, we do take a break to dance in the yard sprinklers every afternoon, but a lot of woodworking stuff has been going on in the workshop.
> 
> As every severely obsessive-compulsive nut job like me knows, rearranging the shop is a way of life. There's always a better way to position things. At least that's what my mind tells me every few days. Of course my mind tells me to do lots of things that I manage to ignore for fear of being kicked out of my local Walmart. But when it comes to workshop efficiency, no board is left unturned.
> 
> You may recall from a couple episodes ago that we built a new sanding station. Since then we've been working on improving shop organization. The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an actual working business that produces several products for sale using small scale parts production. Those parts have to be carefully organized so they can be accessed as needed for assembly into the display cases and collectable frames we make. To that end we are installing some new storage bins and drawers beneath the benches.
> 
> We've added a couple new machines including another band saw, a HVLP sprayer, and some smaller tools. And I've taken on a couple new guys, one of whom you met in the recent contest awards show.
> 
> We're working on some new "inventions" and perfecting some ideas we've had in the works for a while now. The drill press table is done, and the shop drawings will be posted shortly in the Stumpy Store. In the meantime we're completing designs for some add-ons including a drill press lathe attachment for the table. We're developing a carving duplicator that allows for much finer detail than the router based models out there. We've already started designs for a homemade table saw, a bench top band saw, a lumber mill for turning small cordwood into useable boards and a few other big projects. We're building a compact spray booth, making our own dust collection cyclone and experimenting with homemade ductwork. And there are a few other things in the works that I could tell you about, but then I'd have to kill you because they are top secret.
> 
> So, that's how we've been spending the summer break. Now that it's over and we're back to filming (although it was 99 degrees in the shop on Tuesday) we're pretty excited to get back to work. I'm not sure if the new episode will be ready for this weekend or the next, but once we get back up and running we hope to have a new one most weeks with a lot fewer breaks.
> 
> We've also reached a few new milestones recently including 100,000+ views on YouTube (pretty good considering we have less than two dozen episodes on there). Our little social thread here on Lumberjocks has had over 72,000 views and nearly 16,000 comments and about a thousand people watch one of our episodes every day! It may not be as big as some other more established podcasts like Mere Mortals or the Wood Whisperer, but I'm having a blast and the growth shows you are enjoying it too. So let's get back to work before the summer is over and the snow returns to the Stumpy Nubs Workshop for another long, dark, cold woodworking winter.


Oh Roger now we know.
I had a G I Joe to.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...*
> 
> Remember when we were happy little school-boys spending the long summers playing with our tea sets and brushing our dolls' hair? Those days were the best! I remember one year, I think it was right after fifth grade. That summer was a hot one, much like this year has been. To keep cool we ran through the cornfield every morning in our underwear with buckets over our heads, the moist dewy stalks smacking against our homemade "helmets" until we were dizzy. Grandma was always the fastest runner. Man, I miss those days…
> 
> Now that we're all grown-up woodworkers we don't usually get to take time off for the summer. That is unless you produce an award winning internet woodworking show with dozens of viewers! When the mercury hit 90, I hit the road- so to speak. As everyone knows, Blue Collar Woodworking has been on a post "Stumpy Awards" break for a few weeks, and it's been FANTASTIC! But that doesn't mean we haven't been getting things done around here. Sure, we do take a break to dance in the yard sprinklers every afternoon, but a lot of woodworking stuff has been going on in the workshop.
> 
> As every severely obsessive-compulsive nut job like me knows, rearranging the shop is a way of life. There's always a better way to position things. At least that's what my mind tells me every few days. Of course my mind tells me to do lots of things that I manage to ignore for fear of being kicked out of my local Walmart. But when it comes to workshop efficiency, no board is left unturned.
> 
> You may recall from a couple episodes ago that we built a new sanding station. Since then we've been working on improving shop organization. The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an actual working business that produces several products for sale using small scale parts production. Those parts have to be carefully organized so they can be accessed as needed for assembly into the display cases and collectable frames we make. To that end we are installing some new storage bins and drawers beneath the benches.
> 
> We've added a couple new machines including another band saw, a HVLP sprayer, and some smaller tools. And I've taken on a couple new guys, one of whom you met in the recent contest awards show.
> 
> We're working on some new "inventions" and perfecting some ideas we've had in the works for a while now. The drill press table is done, and the shop drawings will be posted shortly in the Stumpy Store. In the meantime we're completing designs for some add-ons including a drill press lathe attachment for the table. We're developing a carving duplicator that allows for much finer detail than the router based models out there. We've already started designs for a homemade table saw, a bench top band saw, a lumber mill for turning small cordwood into useable boards and a few other big projects. We're building a compact spray booth, making our own dust collection cyclone and experimenting with homemade ductwork. And there are a few other things in the works that I could tell you about, but then I'd have to kill you because they are top secret.
> 
> So, that's how we've been spending the summer break. Now that it's over and we're back to filming (although it was 99 degrees in the shop on Tuesday) we're pretty excited to get back to work. I'm not sure if the new episode will be ready for this weekend or the next, but once we get back up and running we hope to have a new one most weeks with a lot fewer breaks.
> 
> We've also reached a few new milestones recently including 100,000+ views on YouTube (pretty good considering we have less than two dozen episodes on there). Our little social thread here on Lumberjocks has had over 72,000 views and nearly 16,000 comments and about a thousand people watch one of our episodes every day! It may not be as big as some other more established podcasts like Mere Mortals or the Wood Whisperer, but I'm having a blast and the growth shows you are enjoying it too. So let's get back to work before the summer is over and the snow returns to the Stumpy Nubs Workshop for another long, dark, cold woodworking winter.


LOL @ superd…........ I'm laughin while I'm typin this, but, I remember that stupid wire from the remote to the car, was only about, well, I didn't know how to measure stuff back then… hahaha But,ole Joe was a pimp… hehehehe with Barbie at his side… Thnx, ya'll jus sparked a few memories covered in sawdust…. hahahaha


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...*
> 
> Remember when we were happy little school-boys spending the long summers playing with our tea sets and brushing our dolls' hair? Those days were the best! I remember one year, I think it was right after fifth grade. That summer was a hot one, much like this year has been. To keep cool we ran through the cornfield every morning in our underwear with buckets over our heads, the moist dewy stalks smacking against our homemade "helmets" until we were dizzy. Grandma was always the fastest runner. Man, I miss those days…
> 
> Now that we're all grown-up woodworkers we don't usually get to take time off for the summer. That is unless you produce an award winning internet woodworking show with dozens of viewers! When the mercury hit 90, I hit the road- so to speak. As everyone knows, Blue Collar Woodworking has been on a post "Stumpy Awards" break for a few weeks, and it's been FANTASTIC! But that doesn't mean we haven't been getting things done around here. Sure, we do take a break to dance in the yard sprinklers every afternoon, but a lot of woodworking stuff has been going on in the workshop.
> 
> As every severely obsessive-compulsive nut job like me knows, rearranging the shop is a way of life. There's always a better way to position things. At least that's what my mind tells me every few days. Of course my mind tells me to do lots of things that I manage to ignore for fear of being kicked out of my local Walmart. But when it comes to workshop efficiency, no board is left unturned.
> 
> You may recall from a couple episodes ago that we built a new sanding station. Since then we've been working on improving shop organization. The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an actual working business that produces several products for sale using small scale parts production. Those parts have to be carefully organized so they can be accessed as needed for assembly into the display cases and collectable frames we make. To that end we are installing some new storage bins and drawers beneath the benches.
> 
> We've added a couple new machines including another band saw, a HVLP sprayer, and some smaller tools. And I've taken on a couple new guys, one of whom you met in the recent contest awards show.
> 
> We're working on some new "inventions" and perfecting some ideas we've had in the works for a while now. The drill press table is done, and the shop drawings will be posted shortly in the Stumpy Store. In the meantime we're completing designs for some add-ons including a drill press lathe attachment for the table. We're developing a carving duplicator that allows for much finer detail than the router based models out there. We've already started designs for a homemade table saw, a bench top band saw, a lumber mill for turning small cordwood into useable boards and a few other big projects. We're building a compact spray booth, making our own dust collection cyclone and experimenting with homemade ductwork. And there are a few other things in the works that I could tell you about, but then I'd have to kill you because they are top secret.
> 
> So, that's how we've been spending the summer break. Now that it's over and we're back to filming (although it was 99 degrees in the shop on Tuesday) we're pretty excited to get back to work. I'm not sure if the new episode will be ready for this weekend or the next, but once we get back up and running we hope to have a new one most weeks with a lot fewer breaks.
> 
> We've also reached a few new milestones recently including 100,000+ views on YouTube (pretty good considering we have less than two dozen episodes on there). Our little social thread here on Lumberjocks has had over 72,000 views and nearly 16,000 comments and about a thousand people watch one of our episodes every day! It may not be as big as some other more established podcasts like Mere Mortals or the Wood Whisperer, but I'm having a blast and the growth shows you are enjoying it too. So let's get back to work before the summer is over and the snow returns to the Stumpy Nubs Workshop for another long, dark, cold woodworking winter.


I had this. Enjoy.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...*
> 
> Remember when we were happy little school-boys spending the long summers playing with our tea sets and brushing our dolls' hair? Those days were the best! I remember one year, I think it was right after fifth grade. That summer was a hot one, much like this year has been. To keep cool we ran through the cornfield every morning in our underwear with buckets over our heads, the moist dewy stalks smacking against our homemade "helmets" until we were dizzy. Grandma was always the fastest runner. Man, I miss those days…
> 
> Now that we're all grown-up woodworkers we don't usually get to take time off for the summer. That is unless you produce an award winning internet woodworking show with dozens of viewers! When the mercury hit 90, I hit the road- so to speak. As everyone knows, Blue Collar Woodworking has been on a post "Stumpy Awards" break for a few weeks, and it's been FANTASTIC! But that doesn't mean we haven't been getting things done around here. Sure, we do take a break to dance in the yard sprinklers every afternoon, but a lot of woodworking stuff has been going on in the workshop.
> 
> As every severely obsessive-compulsive nut job like me knows, rearranging the shop is a way of life. There's always a better way to position things. At least that's what my mind tells me every few days. Of course my mind tells me to do lots of things that I manage to ignore for fear of being kicked out of my local Walmart. But when it comes to workshop efficiency, no board is left unturned.
> 
> You may recall from a couple episodes ago that we built a new sanding station. Since then we've been working on improving shop organization. The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an actual working business that produces several products for sale using small scale parts production. Those parts have to be carefully organized so they can be accessed as needed for assembly into the display cases and collectable frames we make. To that end we are installing some new storage bins and drawers beneath the benches.
> 
> We've added a couple new machines including another band saw, a HVLP sprayer, and some smaller tools. And I've taken on a couple new guys, one of whom you met in the recent contest awards show.
> 
> We're working on some new "inventions" and perfecting some ideas we've had in the works for a while now. The drill press table is done, and the shop drawings will be posted shortly in the Stumpy Store. In the meantime we're completing designs for some add-ons including a drill press lathe attachment for the table. We're developing a carving duplicator that allows for much finer detail than the router based models out there. We've already started designs for a homemade table saw, a bench top band saw, a lumber mill for turning small cordwood into useable boards and a few other big projects. We're building a compact spray booth, making our own dust collection cyclone and experimenting with homemade ductwork. And there are a few other things in the works that I could tell you about, but then I'd have to kill you because they are top secret.
> 
> So, that's how we've been spending the summer break. Now that it's over and we're back to filming (although it was 99 degrees in the shop on Tuesday) we're pretty excited to get back to work. I'm not sure if the new episode will be ready for this weekend or the next, but once we get back up and running we hope to have a new one most weeks with a lot fewer breaks.
> 
> We've also reached a few new milestones recently including 100,000+ views on YouTube (pretty good considering we have less than two dozen episodes on there). Our little social thread here on Lumberjocks has had over 72,000 views and nearly 16,000 comments and about a thousand people watch one of our episodes every day! It may not be as big as some other more established podcasts like Mere Mortals or the Wood Whisperer, but I'm having a blast and the growth shows you are enjoying it too. So let's get back to work before the summer is over and the snow returns to the Stumpy Nubs Workshop for another long, dark, cold woodworking winter.


Wow!! and , ummm super: you've still got it… LOL


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...*
> 
> Remember when we were happy little school-boys spending the long summers playing with our tea sets and brushing our dolls' hair? Those days were the best! I remember one year, I think it was right after fifth grade. That summer was a hot one, much like this year has been. To keep cool we ran through the cornfield every morning in our underwear with buckets over our heads, the moist dewy stalks smacking against our homemade "helmets" until we were dizzy. Grandma was always the fastest runner. Man, I miss those days…
> 
> Now that we're all grown-up woodworkers we don't usually get to take time off for the summer. That is unless you produce an award winning internet woodworking show with dozens of viewers! When the mercury hit 90, I hit the road- so to speak. As everyone knows, Blue Collar Woodworking has been on a post "Stumpy Awards" break for a few weeks, and it's been FANTASTIC! But that doesn't mean we haven't been getting things done around here. Sure, we do take a break to dance in the yard sprinklers every afternoon, but a lot of woodworking stuff has been going on in the workshop.
> 
> As every severely obsessive-compulsive nut job like me knows, rearranging the shop is a way of life. There's always a better way to position things. At least that's what my mind tells me every few days. Of course my mind tells me to do lots of things that I manage to ignore for fear of being kicked out of my local Walmart. But when it comes to workshop efficiency, no board is left unturned.
> 
> You may recall from a couple episodes ago that we built a new sanding station. Since then we've been working on improving shop organization. The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an actual working business that produces several products for sale using small scale parts production. Those parts have to be carefully organized so they can be accessed as needed for assembly into the display cases and collectable frames we make. To that end we are installing some new storage bins and drawers beneath the benches.
> 
> We've added a couple new machines including another band saw, a HVLP sprayer, and some smaller tools. And I've taken on a couple new guys, one of whom you met in the recent contest awards show.
> 
> We're working on some new "inventions" and perfecting some ideas we've had in the works for a while now. The drill press table is done, and the shop drawings will be posted shortly in the Stumpy Store. In the meantime we're completing designs for some add-ons including a drill press lathe attachment for the table. We're developing a carving duplicator that allows for much finer detail than the router based models out there. We've already started designs for a homemade table saw, a bench top band saw, a lumber mill for turning small cordwood into useable boards and a few other big projects. We're building a compact spray booth, making our own dust collection cyclone and experimenting with homemade ductwork. And there are a few other things in the works that I could tell you about, but then I'd have to kill you because they are top secret.
> 
> So, that's how we've been spending the summer break. Now that it's over and we're back to filming (although it was 99 degrees in the shop on Tuesday) we're pretty excited to get back to work. I'm not sure if the new episode will be ready for this weekend or the next, but once we get back up and running we hope to have a new one most weeks with a lot fewer breaks.
> 
> We've also reached a few new milestones recently including 100,000+ views on YouTube (pretty good considering we have less than two dozen episodes on there). Our little social thread here on Lumberjocks has had over 72,000 views and nearly 16,000 comments and about a thousand people watch one of our episodes every day! It may not be as big as some other more established podcasts like Mere Mortals or the Wood Whisperer, but I'm having a blast and the growth shows you are enjoying it too. So let's get back to work before the summer is over and the snow returns to the Stumpy Nubs Workshop for another long, dark, cold woodworking winter.


I do have to admit, I have a box o 45's (records, not pistols), in the garage. The cracklin from those needles…......priceless…. Times have sure changed


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...*
> 
> Remember when we were happy little school-boys spending the long summers playing with our tea sets and brushing our dolls' hair? Those days were the best! I remember one year, I think it was right after fifth grade. That summer was a hot one, much like this year has been. To keep cool we ran through the cornfield every morning in our underwear with buckets over our heads, the moist dewy stalks smacking against our homemade "helmets" until we were dizzy. Grandma was always the fastest runner. Man, I miss those days…
> 
> Now that we're all grown-up woodworkers we don't usually get to take time off for the summer. That is unless you produce an award winning internet woodworking show with dozens of viewers! When the mercury hit 90, I hit the road- so to speak. As everyone knows, Blue Collar Woodworking has been on a post "Stumpy Awards" break for a few weeks, and it's been FANTASTIC! But that doesn't mean we haven't been getting things done around here. Sure, we do take a break to dance in the yard sprinklers every afternoon, but a lot of woodworking stuff has been going on in the workshop.
> 
> As every severely obsessive-compulsive nut job like me knows, rearranging the shop is a way of life. There's always a better way to position things. At least that's what my mind tells me every few days. Of course my mind tells me to do lots of things that I manage to ignore for fear of being kicked out of my local Walmart. But when it comes to workshop efficiency, no board is left unturned.
> 
> You may recall from a couple episodes ago that we built a new sanding station. Since then we've been working on improving shop organization. The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an actual working business that produces several products for sale using small scale parts production. Those parts have to be carefully organized so they can be accessed as needed for assembly into the display cases and collectable frames we make. To that end we are installing some new storage bins and drawers beneath the benches.
> 
> We've added a couple new machines including another band saw, a HVLP sprayer, and some smaller tools. And I've taken on a couple new guys, one of whom you met in the recent contest awards show.
> 
> We're working on some new "inventions" and perfecting some ideas we've had in the works for a while now. The drill press table is done, and the shop drawings will be posted shortly in the Stumpy Store. In the meantime we're completing designs for some add-ons including a drill press lathe attachment for the table. We're developing a carving duplicator that allows for much finer detail than the router based models out there. We've already started designs for a homemade table saw, a bench top band saw, a lumber mill for turning small cordwood into useable boards and a few other big projects. We're building a compact spray booth, making our own dust collection cyclone and experimenting with homemade ductwork. And there are a few other things in the works that I could tell you about, but then I'd have to kill you because they are top secret.
> 
> So, that's how we've been spending the summer break. Now that it's over and we're back to filming (although it was 99 degrees in the shop on Tuesday) we're pretty excited to get back to work. I'm not sure if the new episode will be ready for this weekend or the next, but once we get back up and running we hope to have a new one most weeks with a lot fewer breaks.
> 
> We've also reached a few new milestones recently including 100,000+ views on YouTube (pretty good considering we have less than two dozen episodes on there). Our little social thread here on Lumberjocks has had over 72,000 views and nearly 16,000 comments and about a thousand people watch one of our episodes every day! It may not be as big as some other more established podcasts like Mere Mortals or the Wood Whisperer, but I'm having a blast and the growth shows you are enjoying it too. So let's get back to work before the summer is over and the snow returns to the Stumpy Nubs Workshop for another long, dark, cold woodworking winter.


Did you catch the date in the upper right corner.1966


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...*
> 
> Remember when we were happy little school-boys spending the long summers playing with our tea sets and brushing our dolls' hair? Those days were the best! I remember one year, I think it was right after fifth grade. That summer was a hot one, much like this year has been. To keep cool we ran through the cornfield every morning in our underwear with buckets over our heads, the moist dewy stalks smacking against our homemade "helmets" until we were dizzy. Grandma was always the fastest runner. Man, I miss those days…
> 
> Now that we're all grown-up woodworkers we don't usually get to take time off for the summer. That is unless you produce an award winning internet woodworking show with dozens of viewers! When the mercury hit 90, I hit the road- so to speak. As everyone knows, Blue Collar Woodworking has been on a post "Stumpy Awards" break for a few weeks, and it's been FANTASTIC! But that doesn't mean we haven't been getting things done around here. Sure, we do take a break to dance in the yard sprinklers every afternoon, but a lot of woodworking stuff has been going on in the workshop.
> 
> As every severely obsessive-compulsive nut job like me knows, rearranging the shop is a way of life. There's always a better way to position things. At least that's what my mind tells me every few days. Of course my mind tells me to do lots of things that I manage to ignore for fear of being kicked out of my local Walmart. But when it comes to workshop efficiency, no board is left unturned.
> 
> You may recall from a couple episodes ago that we built a new sanding station. Since then we've been working on improving shop organization. The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an actual working business that produces several products for sale using small scale parts production. Those parts have to be carefully organized so they can be accessed as needed for assembly into the display cases and collectable frames we make. To that end we are installing some new storage bins and drawers beneath the benches.
> 
> We've added a couple new machines including another band saw, a HVLP sprayer, and some smaller tools. And I've taken on a couple new guys, one of whom you met in the recent contest awards show.
> 
> We're working on some new "inventions" and perfecting some ideas we've had in the works for a while now. The drill press table is done, and the shop drawings will be posted shortly in the Stumpy Store. In the meantime we're completing designs for some add-ons including a drill press lathe attachment for the table. We're developing a carving duplicator that allows for much finer detail than the router based models out there. We've already started designs for a homemade table saw, a bench top band saw, a lumber mill for turning small cordwood into useable boards and a few other big projects. We're building a compact spray booth, making our own dust collection cyclone and experimenting with homemade ductwork. And there are a few other things in the works that I could tell you about, but then I'd have to kill you because they are top secret.
> 
> So, that's how we've been spending the summer break. Now that it's over and we're back to filming (although it was 99 degrees in the shop on Tuesday) we're pretty excited to get back to work. I'm not sure if the new episode will be ready for this weekend or the next, but once we get back up and running we hope to have a new one most weeks with a lot fewer breaks.
> 
> We've also reached a few new milestones recently including 100,000+ views on YouTube (pretty good considering we have less than two dozen episodes on there). Our little social thread here on Lumberjocks has had over 72,000 views and nearly 16,000 comments and about a thousand people watch one of our episodes every day! It may not be as big as some other more established podcasts like Mere Mortals or the Wood Whisperer, but I'm having a blast and the growth shows you are enjoying it too. So let's get back to work before the summer is over and the snow returns to the Stumpy Nubs Workshop for another long, dark, cold woodworking winter.


haha,,,, no… I just rewatched it…. Wow! I was 10…. My 57th is tomorrow…. whoooop whooooop !!! Time fer some Guinness' and such


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...*
> 
> Remember when we were happy little school-boys spending the long summers playing with our tea sets and brushing our dolls' hair? Those days were the best! I remember one year, I think it was right after fifth grade. That summer was a hot one, much like this year has been. To keep cool we ran through the cornfield every morning in our underwear with buckets over our heads, the moist dewy stalks smacking against our homemade "helmets" until we were dizzy. Grandma was always the fastest runner. Man, I miss those days…
> 
> Now that we're all grown-up woodworkers we don't usually get to take time off for the summer. That is unless you produce an award winning internet woodworking show with dozens of viewers! When the mercury hit 90, I hit the road- so to speak. As everyone knows, Blue Collar Woodworking has been on a post "Stumpy Awards" break for a few weeks, and it's been FANTASTIC! But that doesn't mean we haven't been getting things done around here. Sure, we do take a break to dance in the yard sprinklers every afternoon, but a lot of woodworking stuff has been going on in the workshop.
> 
> As every severely obsessive-compulsive nut job like me knows, rearranging the shop is a way of life. There's always a better way to position things. At least that's what my mind tells me every few days. Of course my mind tells me to do lots of things that I manage to ignore for fear of being kicked out of my local Walmart. But when it comes to workshop efficiency, no board is left unturned.
> 
> You may recall from a couple episodes ago that we built a new sanding station. Since then we've been working on improving shop organization. The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an actual working business that produces several products for sale using small scale parts production. Those parts have to be carefully organized so they can be accessed as needed for assembly into the display cases and collectable frames we make. To that end we are installing some new storage bins and drawers beneath the benches.
> 
> We've added a couple new machines including another band saw, a HVLP sprayer, and some smaller tools. And I've taken on a couple new guys, one of whom you met in the recent contest awards show.
> 
> We're working on some new "inventions" and perfecting some ideas we've had in the works for a while now. The drill press table is done, and the shop drawings will be posted shortly in the Stumpy Store. In the meantime we're completing designs for some add-ons including a drill press lathe attachment for the table. We're developing a carving duplicator that allows for much finer detail than the router based models out there. We've already started designs for a homemade table saw, a bench top band saw, a lumber mill for turning small cordwood into useable boards and a few other big projects. We're building a compact spray booth, making our own dust collection cyclone and experimenting with homemade ductwork. And there are a few other things in the works that I could tell you about, but then I'd have to kill you because they are top secret.
> 
> So, that's how we've been spending the summer break. Now that it's over and we're back to filming (although it was 99 degrees in the shop on Tuesday) we're pretty excited to get back to work. I'm not sure if the new episode will be ready for this weekend or the next, but once we get back up and running we hope to have a new one most weeks with a lot fewer breaks.
> 
> We've also reached a few new milestones recently including 100,000+ views on YouTube (pretty good considering we have less than two dozen episodes on there). Our little social thread here on Lumberjocks has had over 72,000 views and nearly 16,000 comments and about a thousand people watch one of our episodes every day! It may not be as big as some other more established podcasts like Mere Mortals or the Wood Whisperer, but I'm having a blast and the growth shows you are enjoying it too. So let's get back to work before the summer is over and the snow returns to the Stumpy Nubs Workshop for another long, dark, cold woodworking winter.


Happy early B-day Roger. And many more.


----------



## BigTiny

StumpyNubs said:


> *The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...*
> 
> Remember when we were happy little school-boys spending the long summers playing with our tea sets and brushing our dolls' hair? Those days were the best! I remember one year, I think it was right after fifth grade. That summer was a hot one, much like this year has been. To keep cool we ran through the cornfield every morning in our underwear with buckets over our heads, the moist dewy stalks smacking against our homemade "helmets" until we were dizzy. Grandma was always the fastest runner. Man, I miss those days…
> 
> Now that we're all grown-up woodworkers we don't usually get to take time off for the summer. That is unless you produce an award winning internet woodworking show with dozens of viewers! When the mercury hit 90, I hit the road- so to speak. As everyone knows, Blue Collar Woodworking has been on a post "Stumpy Awards" break for a few weeks, and it's been FANTASTIC! But that doesn't mean we haven't been getting things done around here. Sure, we do take a break to dance in the yard sprinklers every afternoon, but a lot of woodworking stuff has been going on in the workshop.
> 
> As every severely obsessive-compulsive nut job like me knows, rearranging the shop is a way of life. There's always a better way to position things. At least that's what my mind tells me every few days. Of course my mind tells me to do lots of things that I manage to ignore for fear of being kicked out of my local Walmart. But when it comes to workshop efficiency, no board is left unturned.
> 
> You may recall from a couple episodes ago that we built a new sanding station. Since then we've been working on improving shop organization. The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an actual working business that produces several products for sale using small scale parts production. Those parts have to be carefully organized so they can be accessed as needed for assembly into the display cases and collectable frames we make. To that end we are installing some new storage bins and drawers beneath the benches.
> 
> We've added a couple new machines including another band saw, a HVLP sprayer, and some smaller tools. And I've taken on a couple new guys, one of whom you met in the recent contest awards show.
> 
> We're working on some new "inventions" and perfecting some ideas we've had in the works for a while now. The drill press table is done, and the shop drawings will be posted shortly in the Stumpy Store. In the meantime we're completing designs for some add-ons including a drill press lathe attachment for the table. We're developing a carving duplicator that allows for much finer detail than the router based models out there. We've already started designs for a homemade table saw, a bench top band saw, a lumber mill for turning small cordwood into useable boards and a few other big projects. We're building a compact spray booth, making our own dust collection cyclone and experimenting with homemade ductwork. And there are a few other things in the works that I could tell you about, but then I'd have to kill you because they are top secret.
> 
> So, that's how we've been spending the summer break. Now that it's over and we're back to filming (although it was 99 degrees in the shop on Tuesday) we're pretty excited to get back to work. I'm not sure if the new episode will be ready for this weekend or the next, but once we get back up and running we hope to have a new one most weeks with a lot fewer breaks.
> 
> We've also reached a few new milestones recently including 100,000+ views on YouTube (pretty good considering we have less than two dozen episodes on there). Our little social thread here on Lumberjocks has had over 72,000 views and nearly 16,000 comments and about a thousand people watch one of our episodes every day! It may not be as big as some other more established podcasts like Mere Mortals or the Wood Whisperer, but I'm having a blast and the growth shows you are enjoying it too. So let's get back to work before the summer is over and the snow returns to the Stumpy Nubs Workshop for another long, dark, cold woodworking winter.


Here in Winnipeg during the summer, we get out the long woolen underwear if it goes below 80.

Of course, in winter we don't put on a jacket until it gets below zero and toques don't get out of the moth balls until around minus 20 or so.

At the moment it is just after midnight and it's over 90 in the living room even with the windows and doors all wide open. Today was kind of chilly; it only hit 88 this afternoon.

Paul


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I think Lynyrd Skynyrd put it best...*

The other day I was driving down the road and a bird shot in front of me and tried to outrun my truck. It was a majestic sight, the large wingspan, the sleek feathers capturing the air creating just the right amount of lift to keep it airborne, while maintaining just enough speed to keep ahead of me. On the radio Skynyrd belted out the chorus of Freebird and for a moment I thought I could fly free myself. ("I'm as free as a bird now… And this bird you can not change…")

I had a terrible time getting all the pieces of that bird out of my truck's radiator.

It just goes to show, what may seem like perfection may not be suited to every purpose. The light, hollow bones of that bird were perfect for flight. But they were useless in a collision with my grill.

So it is with woodworking. I'm always trying to find the perfect tool, the ideal machine capable of performing the most tasks. A table saw that can do it all with the proper jig additions. A router that can cut profiles, joinery, shapes and even signs. I spend so much time trying to squeeze every bit of function out of every tool that I sometimes forget that the perfect solution may found in many tools rather than in just one.

A block plane can smooth a surface, tune a tenon, fit a finger joint. But do I really need to make a jig for using that block plane to sharpen my pencils? That's what I mean about the tendency we sometimes have to look for complicated solutions to simple problems.

Yesterday I saw a guy use a chainsaw to cut dovetails. They came out just as you'd expect. I sat there for a few moments as the gears in my head turned, a chainsaw dovetail jig design taking shape. Then it hit me, maybe the best tool for dovetails isn't a chainsaw. I mean, just because it may be possible doesn't mean it's smart.

Some jigs make our work easier, faster, or more fun. Others make us wonder if doing something a new way is worth risking our fingers. I can flush trim a dowel joint with a circular saw, but is it worth taking the blade guard off to do it? When we design jigs, we have to remember that safety starts with the design process, and sometimes we have to step back and think of what could happen rather than what we expect will happen. Where will that blade be when you finish the cut? Make sure that's not the place you will be holding the jig. What will happen if that work piece slips during the cut? Make sure you have a hold down to catch it.

We design a lot of jigs on episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking (which some say is the best woodworking show since the invention of wood). But we also try to make it the safest woodworking show since the invention of stitches. And that always starts with the design process.


----------



## Alexandre

StumpyNubs said:


> *I think Lynyrd Skynyrd put it best...*
> 
> The other day I was driving down the road and a bird shot in front of me and tried to outrun my truck. It was a majestic sight, the large wingspan, the sleek feathers capturing the air creating just the right amount of lift to keep it airborne, while maintaining just enough speed to keep ahead of me. On the radio Skynyrd belted out the chorus of Freebird and for a moment I thought I could fly free myself. ("I'm as free as a bird now… And this bird you can not change…")
> 
> I had a terrible time getting all the pieces of that bird out of my truck's radiator.
> 
> It just goes to show, what may seem like perfection may not be suited to every purpose. The light, hollow bones of that bird were perfect for flight. But they were useless in a collision with my grill.
> 
> So it is with woodworking. I'm always trying to find the perfect tool, the ideal machine capable of performing the most tasks. A table saw that can do it all with the proper jig additions. A router that can cut profiles, joinery, shapes and even signs. I spend so much time trying to squeeze every bit of function out of every tool that I sometimes forget that the perfect solution may found in many tools rather than in just one.
> 
> A block plane can smooth a surface, tune a tenon, fit a finger joint. But do I really need to make a jig for using that block plane to sharpen my pencils? That's what I mean about the tendency we sometimes have to look for complicated solutions to simple problems.
> 
> Yesterday I saw a guy use a chainsaw to cut dovetails. They came out just as you'd expect. I sat there for a few moments as the gears in my head turned, a chainsaw dovetail jig design taking shape. Then it hit me, maybe the best tool for dovetails isn't a chainsaw. I mean, just because it may be possible doesn't mean it's smart.
> 
> Some jigs make our work easier, faster, or more fun. Others make us wonder if doing something a new way is worth risking our fingers. I can flush trim a dowel joint with a circular saw, but is it worth taking the blade guard off to do it? When we design jigs, we have to remember that safety starts with the design process, and sometimes we have to step back and think of what could happen rather than what we expect will happen. Where will that blade be when you finish the cut? Make sure that's not the place you will be holding the jig. What will happen if that work piece slips during the cut? Make sure you have a hold down to catch it.
> 
> We design a lot of jigs on episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking (which some say is the best woodworking show since the invention of wood). But we also try to make it the safest woodworking show since the invention of stitches. And that always starts with the design process.


Where you able to get a drumstick out of it to eat?


----------



## craftsman on the lake

StumpyNubs said:


> *I think Lynyrd Skynyrd put it best...*
> 
> The other day I was driving down the road and a bird shot in front of me and tried to outrun my truck. It was a majestic sight, the large wingspan, the sleek feathers capturing the air creating just the right amount of lift to keep it airborne, while maintaining just enough speed to keep ahead of me. On the radio Skynyrd belted out the chorus of Freebird and for a moment I thought I could fly free myself. ("I'm as free as a bird now… And this bird you can not change…")
> 
> I had a terrible time getting all the pieces of that bird out of my truck's radiator.
> 
> It just goes to show, what may seem like perfection may not be suited to every purpose. The light, hollow bones of that bird were perfect for flight. But they were useless in a collision with my grill.
> 
> So it is with woodworking. I'm always trying to find the perfect tool, the ideal machine capable of performing the most tasks. A table saw that can do it all with the proper jig additions. A router that can cut profiles, joinery, shapes and even signs. I spend so much time trying to squeeze every bit of function out of every tool that I sometimes forget that the perfect solution may found in many tools rather than in just one.
> 
> A block plane can smooth a surface, tune a tenon, fit a finger joint. But do I really need to make a jig for using that block plane to sharpen my pencils? That's what I mean about the tendency we sometimes have to look for complicated solutions to simple problems.
> 
> Yesterday I saw a guy use a chainsaw to cut dovetails. They came out just as you'd expect. I sat there for a few moments as the gears in my head turned, a chainsaw dovetail jig design taking shape. Then it hit me, maybe the best tool for dovetails isn't a chainsaw. I mean, just because it may be possible doesn't mean it's smart.
> 
> Some jigs make our work easier, faster, or more fun. Others make us wonder if doing something a new way is worth risking our fingers. I can flush trim a dowel joint with a circular saw, but is it worth taking the blade guard off to do it? When we design jigs, we have to remember that safety starts with the design process, and sometimes we have to step back and think of what could happen rather than what we expect will happen. Where will that blade be when you finish the cut? Make sure that's not the place you will be holding the jig. What will happen if that work piece slips during the cut? Make sure you have a hold down to catch it.
> 
> We design a lot of jigs on episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking (which some say is the best woodworking show since the invention of wood). But we also try to make it the safest woodworking show since the invention of stitches. And that always starts with the design process.


It's true. I see people making beautiful jigs. Some of them have materials and knobs that cost a pretty penny. When I make a jig and I think about it, it's often a one time use for the immediate need. Then I make it for one use. An example is a recent jig to plane out the bottom of a tray made on the sides of a platform bed. I don't know if I'd use it again So I found some straight junk wood and a couple of sheetrock screws and put it together for this one use. Back to the scrap bin afterwards.


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *I think Lynyrd Skynyrd put it best...*
> 
> The other day I was driving down the road and a bird shot in front of me and tried to outrun my truck. It was a majestic sight, the large wingspan, the sleek feathers capturing the air creating just the right amount of lift to keep it airborne, while maintaining just enough speed to keep ahead of me. On the radio Skynyrd belted out the chorus of Freebird and for a moment I thought I could fly free myself. ("I'm as free as a bird now… And this bird you can not change…")
> 
> I had a terrible time getting all the pieces of that bird out of my truck's radiator.
> 
> It just goes to show, what may seem like perfection may not be suited to every purpose. The light, hollow bones of that bird were perfect for flight. But they were useless in a collision with my grill.
> 
> So it is with woodworking. I'm always trying to find the perfect tool, the ideal machine capable of performing the most tasks. A table saw that can do it all with the proper jig additions. A router that can cut profiles, joinery, shapes and even signs. I spend so much time trying to squeeze every bit of function out of every tool that I sometimes forget that the perfect solution may found in many tools rather than in just one.
> 
> A block plane can smooth a surface, tune a tenon, fit a finger joint. But do I really need to make a jig for using that block plane to sharpen my pencils? That's what I mean about the tendency we sometimes have to look for complicated solutions to simple problems.
> 
> Yesterday I saw a guy use a chainsaw to cut dovetails. They came out just as you'd expect. I sat there for a few moments as the gears in my head turned, a chainsaw dovetail jig design taking shape. Then it hit me, maybe the best tool for dovetails isn't a chainsaw. I mean, just because it may be possible doesn't mean it's smart.
> 
> Some jigs make our work easier, faster, or more fun. Others make us wonder if doing something a new way is worth risking our fingers. I can flush trim a dowel joint with a circular saw, but is it worth taking the blade guard off to do it? When we design jigs, we have to remember that safety starts with the design process, and sometimes we have to step back and think of what could happen rather than what we expect will happen. Where will that blade be when you finish the cut? Make sure that's not the place you will be holding the jig. What will happen if that work piece slips during the cut? Make sure you have a hold down to catch it.
> 
> We design a lot of jigs on episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking (which some say is the best woodworking show since the invention of wood). But we also try to make it the safest woodworking show since the invention of stitches. And that always starts with the design process.


Did this thought require a trip to the E.R. or was it just something that you had on your mind???


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *I think Lynyrd Skynyrd put it best...*
> 
> The other day I was driving down the road and a bird shot in front of me and tried to outrun my truck. It was a majestic sight, the large wingspan, the sleek feathers capturing the air creating just the right amount of lift to keep it airborne, while maintaining just enough speed to keep ahead of me. On the radio Skynyrd belted out the chorus of Freebird and for a moment I thought I could fly free myself. ("I'm as free as a bird now… And this bird you can not change…")
> 
> I had a terrible time getting all the pieces of that bird out of my truck's radiator.
> 
> It just goes to show, what may seem like perfection may not be suited to every purpose. The light, hollow bones of that bird were perfect for flight. But they were useless in a collision with my grill.
> 
> So it is with woodworking. I'm always trying to find the perfect tool, the ideal machine capable of performing the most tasks. A table saw that can do it all with the proper jig additions. A router that can cut profiles, joinery, shapes and even signs. I spend so much time trying to squeeze every bit of function out of every tool that I sometimes forget that the perfect solution may found in many tools rather than in just one.
> 
> A block plane can smooth a surface, tune a tenon, fit a finger joint. But do I really need to make a jig for using that block plane to sharpen my pencils? That's what I mean about the tendency we sometimes have to look for complicated solutions to simple problems.
> 
> Yesterday I saw a guy use a chainsaw to cut dovetails. They came out just as you'd expect. I sat there for a few moments as the gears in my head turned, a chainsaw dovetail jig design taking shape. Then it hit me, maybe the best tool for dovetails isn't a chainsaw. I mean, just because it may be possible doesn't mean it's smart.
> 
> Some jigs make our work easier, faster, or more fun. Others make us wonder if doing something a new way is worth risking our fingers. I can flush trim a dowel joint with a circular saw, but is it worth taking the blade guard off to do it? When we design jigs, we have to remember that safety starts with the design process, and sometimes we have to step back and think of what could happen rather than what we expect will happen. Where will that blade be when you finish the cut? Make sure that's not the place you will be holding the jig. What will happen if that work piece slips during the cut? Make sure you have a hold down to catch it.
> 
> We design a lot of jigs on episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking (which some say is the best woodworking show since the invention of wood). But we also try to make it the safest woodworking show since the invention of stitches. And that always starts with the design process.


Worst Bird collision ever… hit the sideview mirror and bloodied the entire side of my truck.
By the time I could stop anywhere it had dried on and took some serious scrubbing.

Yeah, jigs can be like that sometimes, then, I learnt a valuable lesson. The right tool for the right job makes life a lot easier! Haven't hit a bird since.


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *I think Lynyrd Skynyrd put it best...*
> 
> The other day I was driving down the road and a bird shot in front of me and tried to outrun my truck. It was a majestic sight, the large wingspan, the sleek feathers capturing the air creating just the right amount of lift to keep it airborne, while maintaining just enough speed to keep ahead of me. On the radio Skynyrd belted out the chorus of Freebird and for a moment I thought I could fly free myself. ("I'm as free as a bird now… And this bird you can not change…")
> 
> I had a terrible time getting all the pieces of that bird out of my truck's radiator.
> 
> It just goes to show, what may seem like perfection may not be suited to every purpose. The light, hollow bones of that bird were perfect for flight. But they were useless in a collision with my grill.
> 
> So it is with woodworking. I'm always trying to find the perfect tool, the ideal machine capable of performing the most tasks. A table saw that can do it all with the proper jig additions. A router that can cut profiles, joinery, shapes and even signs. I spend so much time trying to squeeze every bit of function out of every tool that I sometimes forget that the perfect solution may found in many tools rather than in just one.
> 
> A block plane can smooth a surface, tune a tenon, fit a finger joint. But do I really need to make a jig for using that block plane to sharpen my pencils? That's what I mean about the tendency we sometimes have to look for complicated solutions to simple problems.
> 
> Yesterday I saw a guy use a chainsaw to cut dovetails. They came out just as you'd expect. I sat there for a few moments as the gears in my head turned, a chainsaw dovetail jig design taking shape. Then it hit me, maybe the best tool for dovetails isn't a chainsaw. I mean, just because it may be possible doesn't mean it's smart.
> 
> Some jigs make our work easier, faster, or more fun. Others make us wonder if doing something a new way is worth risking our fingers. I can flush trim a dowel joint with a circular saw, but is it worth taking the blade guard off to do it? When we design jigs, we have to remember that safety starts with the design process, and sometimes we have to step back and think of what could happen rather than what we expect will happen. Where will that blade be when you finish the cut? Make sure that's not the place you will be holding the jig. What will happen if that work piece slips during the cut? Make sure you have a hold down to catch it.
> 
> We design a lot of jigs on episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking (which some say is the best woodworking show since the invention of wood). But we also try to make it the safest woodworking show since the invention of stitches. And that always starts with the design process.


My college roommate had a suicidal bird embed itself in his cars grill. He left it there for several weeks. We started calling the car by it's new name "The Sparrow". One day someone removed the "bird", the car never ran again!!! True story!

Most of my jigs are one time use, so are built that way & look it. When I build a "keeper Jig", it too looks like a one time use abomination!!!


----------



## Jake7212

StumpyNubs said:


> *I think Lynyrd Skynyrd put it best...*
> 
> The other day I was driving down the road and a bird shot in front of me and tried to outrun my truck. It was a majestic sight, the large wingspan, the sleek feathers capturing the air creating just the right amount of lift to keep it airborne, while maintaining just enough speed to keep ahead of me. On the radio Skynyrd belted out the chorus of Freebird and for a moment I thought I could fly free myself. ("I'm as free as a bird now… And this bird you can not change…")
> 
> I had a terrible time getting all the pieces of that bird out of my truck's radiator.
> 
> It just goes to show, what may seem like perfection may not be suited to every purpose. The light, hollow bones of that bird were perfect for flight. But they were useless in a collision with my grill.
> 
> So it is with woodworking. I'm always trying to find the perfect tool, the ideal machine capable of performing the most tasks. A table saw that can do it all with the proper jig additions. A router that can cut profiles, joinery, shapes and even signs. I spend so much time trying to squeeze every bit of function out of every tool that I sometimes forget that the perfect solution may found in many tools rather than in just one.
> 
> A block plane can smooth a surface, tune a tenon, fit a finger joint. But do I really need to make a jig for using that block plane to sharpen my pencils? That's what I mean about the tendency we sometimes have to look for complicated solutions to simple problems.
> 
> Yesterday I saw a guy use a chainsaw to cut dovetails. They came out just as you'd expect. I sat there for a few moments as the gears in my head turned, a chainsaw dovetail jig design taking shape. Then it hit me, maybe the best tool for dovetails isn't a chainsaw. I mean, just because it may be possible doesn't mean it's smart.
> 
> Some jigs make our work easier, faster, or more fun. Others make us wonder if doing something a new way is worth risking our fingers. I can flush trim a dowel joint with a circular saw, but is it worth taking the blade guard off to do it? When we design jigs, we have to remember that safety starts with the design process, and sometimes we have to step back and think of what could happen rather than what we expect will happen. Where will that blade be when you finish the cut? Make sure that's not the place you will be holding the jig. What will happen if that work piece slips during the cut? Make sure you have a hold down to catch it.
> 
> We design a lot of jigs on episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking (which some say is the best woodworking show since the invention of wood). But we also try to make it the safest woodworking show since the invention of stitches. And that always starts with the design process.


Safety is paramount and theres more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *I think Lynyrd Skynyrd put it best...*
> 
> The other day I was driving down the road and a bird shot in front of me and tried to outrun my truck. It was a majestic sight, the large wingspan, the sleek feathers capturing the air creating just the right amount of lift to keep it airborne, while maintaining just enough speed to keep ahead of me. On the radio Skynyrd belted out the chorus of Freebird and for a moment I thought I could fly free myself. ("I'm as free as a bird now… And this bird you can not change…")
> 
> I had a terrible time getting all the pieces of that bird out of my truck's radiator.
> 
> It just goes to show, what may seem like perfection may not be suited to every purpose. The light, hollow bones of that bird were perfect for flight. But they were useless in a collision with my grill.
> 
> So it is with woodworking. I'm always trying to find the perfect tool, the ideal machine capable of performing the most tasks. A table saw that can do it all with the proper jig additions. A router that can cut profiles, joinery, shapes and even signs. I spend so much time trying to squeeze every bit of function out of every tool that I sometimes forget that the perfect solution may found in many tools rather than in just one.
> 
> A block plane can smooth a surface, tune a tenon, fit a finger joint. But do I really need to make a jig for using that block plane to sharpen my pencils? That's what I mean about the tendency we sometimes have to look for complicated solutions to simple problems.
> 
> Yesterday I saw a guy use a chainsaw to cut dovetails. They came out just as you'd expect. I sat there for a few moments as the gears in my head turned, a chainsaw dovetail jig design taking shape. Then it hit me, maybe the best tool for dovetails isn't a chainsaw. I mean, just because it may be possible doesn't mean it's smart.
> 
> Some jigs make our work easier, faster, or more fun. Others make us wonder if doing something a new way is worth risking our fingers. I can flush trim a dowel joint with a circular saw, but is it worth taking the blade guard off to do it? When we design jigs, we have to remember that safety starts with the design process, and sometimes we have to step back and think of what could happen rather than what we expect will happen. Where will that blade be when you finish the cut? Make sure that's not the place you will be holding the jig. What will happen if that work piece slips during the cut? Make sure you have a hold down to catch it.
> 
> We design a lot of jigs on episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking (which some say is the best woodworking show since the invention of wood). But we also try to make it the safest woodworking show since the invention of stitches. And that always starts with the design process.


Here's what happened when an American Bald Eagle hit won of our "rides"


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *I think Lynyrd Skynyrd put it best...*
> 
> The other day I was driving down the road and a bird shot in front of me and tried to outrun my truck. It was a majestic sight, the large wingspan, the sleek feathers capturing the air creating just the right amount of lift to keep it airborne, while maintaining just enough speed to keep ahead of me. On the radio Skynyrd belted out the chorus of Freebird and for a moment I thought I could fly free myself. ("I'm as free as a bird now… And this bird you can not change…")
> 
> I had a terrible time getting all the pieces of that bird out of my truck's radiator.
> 
> It just goes to show, what may seem like perfection may not be suited to every purpose. The light, hollow bones of that bird were perfect for flight. But they were useless in a collision with my grill.
> 
> So it is with woodworking. I'm always trying to find the perfect tool, the ideal machine capable of performing the most tasks. A table saw that can do it all with the proper jig additions. A router that can cut profiles, joinery, shapes and even signs. I spend so much time trying to squeeze every bit of function out of every tool that I sometimes forget that the perfect solution may found in many tools rather than in just one.
> 
> A block plane can smooth a surface, tune a tenon, fit a finger joint. But do I really need to make a jig for using that block plane to sharpen my pencils? That's what I mean about the tendency we sometimes have to look for complicated solutions to simple problems.
> 
> Yesterday I saw a guy use a chainsaw to cut dovetails. They came out just as you'd expect. I sat there for a few moments as the gears in my head turned, a chainsaw dovetail jig design taking shape. Then it hit me, maybe the best tool for dovetails isn't a chainsaw. I mean, just because it may be possible doesn't mean it's smart.
> 
> Some jigs make our work easier, faster, or more fun. Others make us wonder if doing something a new way is worth risking our fingers. I can flush trim a dowel joint with a circular saw, but is it worth taking the blade guard off to do it? When we design jigs, we have to remember that safety starts with the design process, and sometimes we have to step back and think of what could happen rather than what we expect will happen. Where will that blade be when you finish the cut? Make sure that's not the place you will be holding the jig. What will happen if that work piece slips during the cut? Make sure you have a hold down to catch it.
> 
> We design a lot of jigs on episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking (which some say is the best woodworking show since the invention of wood). But we also try to make it the safest woodworking show since the invention of stitches. And that always starts with the design process.


And that IS NOT photoshoped!


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *I think Lynyrd Skynyrd put it best...*
> 
> The other day I was driving down the road and a bird shot in front of me and tried to outrun my truck. It was a majestic sight, the large wingspan, the sleek feathers capturing the air creating just the right amount of lift to keep it airborne, while maintaining just enough speed to keep ahead of me. On the radio Skynyrd belted out the chorus of Freebird and for a moment I thought I could fly free myself. ("I'm as free as a bird now… And this bird you can not change…")
> 
> I had a terrible time getting all the pieces of that bird out of my truck's radiator.
> 
> It just goes to show, what may seem like perfection may not be suited to every purpose. The light, hollow bones of that bird were perfect for flight. But they were useless in a collision with my grill.
> 
> So it is with woodworking. I'm always trying to find the perfect tool, the ideal machine capable of performing the most tasks. A table saw that can do it all with the proper jig additions. A router that can cut profiles, joinery, shapes and even signs. I spend so much time trying to squeeze every bit of function out of every tool that I sometimes forget that the perfect solution may found in many tools rather than in just one.
> 
> A block plane can smooth a surface, tune a tenon, fit a finger joint. But do I really need to make a jig for using that block plane to sharpen my pencils? That's what I mean about the tendency we sometimes have to look for complicated solutions to simple problems.
> 
> Yesterday I saw a guy use a chainsaw to cut dovetails. They came out just as you'd expect. I sat there for a few moments as the gears in my head turned, a chainsaw dovetail jig design taking shape. Then it hit me, maybe the best tool for dovetails isn't a chainsaw. I mean, just because it may be possible doesn't mean it's smart.
> 
> Some jigs make our work easier, faster, or more fun. Others make us wonder if doing something a new way is worth risking our fingers. I can flush trim a dowel joint with a circular saw, but is it worth taking the blade guard off to do it? When we design jigs, we have to remember that safety starts with the design process, and sometimes we have to step back and think of what could happen rather than what we expect will happen. Where will that blade be when you finish the cut? Make sure that's not the place you will be holding the jig. What will happen if that work piece slips during the cut? Make sure you have a hold down to catch it.
> 
> We design a lot of jigs on episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking (which some say is the best woodworking show since the invention of wood). But we also try to make it the safest woodworking show since the invention of stitches. And that always starts with the design process.


Would agree with you, but that's no fun. Read a quote about workshops "some people work in their shop while others work on their shop." Might say the same thing about jigs? Unless it's one that works for me.LOL!


----------



## Alexandre

StumpyNubs said:


> *I think Lynyrd Skynyrd put it best...*
> 
> The other day I was driving down the road and a bird shot in front of me and tried to outrun my truck. It was a majestic sight, the large wingspan, the sleek feathers capturing the air creating just the right amount of lift to keep it airborne, while maintaining just enough speed to keep ahead of me. On the radio Skynyrd belted out the chorus of Freebird and for a moment I thought I could fly free myself. ("I'm as free as a bird now… And this bird you can not change…")
> 
> I had a terrible time getting all the pieces of that bird out of my truck's radiator.
> 
> It just goes to show, what may seem like perfection may not be suited to every purpose. The light, hollow bones of that bird were perfect for flight. But they were useless in a collision with my grill.
> 
> So it is with woodworking. I'm always trying to find the perfect tool, the ideal machine capable of performing the most tasks. A table saw that can do it all with the proper jig additions. A router that can cut profiles, joinery, shapes and even signs. I spend so much time trying to squeeze every bit of function out of every tool that I sometimes forget that the perfect solution may found in many tools rather than in just one.
> 
> A block plane can smooth a surface, tune a tenon, fit a finger joint. But do I really need to make a jig for using that block plane to sharpen my pencils? That's what I mean about the tendency we sometimes have to look for complicated solutions to simple problems.
> 
> Yesterday I saw a guy use a chainsaw to cut dovetails. They came out just as you'd expect. I sat there for a few moments as the gears in my head turned, a chainsaw dovetail jig design taking shape. Then it hit me, maybe the best tool for dovetails isn't a chainsaw. I mean, just because it may be possible doesn't mean it's smart.
> 
> Some jigs make our work easier, faster, or more fun. Others make us wonder if doing something a new way is worth risking our fingers. I can flush trim a dowel joint with a circular saw, but is it worth taking the blade guard off to do it? When we design jigs, we have to remember that safety starts with the design process, and sometimes we have to step back and think of what could happen rather than what we expect will happen. Where will that blade be when you finish the cut? Make sure that's not the place you will be holding the jig. What will happen if that work piece slips during the cut? Make sure you have a hold down to catch it.
> 
> We design a lot of jigs on episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking (which some say is the best woodworking show since the invention of wood). But we also try to make it the safest woodworking show since the invention of stitches. And that always starts with the design process.


Is that stumpy in the chopper?


----------



## AnttiN

StumpyNubs said:


> *I think Lynyrd Skynyrd put it best...*
> 
> The other day I was driving down the road and a bird shot in front of me and tried to outrun my truck. It was a majestic sight, the large wingspan, the sleek feathers capturing the air creating just the right amount of lift to keep it airborne, while maintaining just enough speed to keep ahead of me. On the radio Skynyrd belted out the chorus of Freebird and for a moment I thought I could fly free myself. ("I'm as free as a bird now… And this bird you can not change…")
> 
> I had a terrible time getting all the pieces of that bird out of my truck's radiator.
> 
> It just goes to show, what may seem like perfection may not be suited to every purpose. The light, hollow bones of that bird were perfect for flight. But they were useless in a collision with my grill.
> 
> So it is with woodworking. I'm always trying to find the perfect tool, the ideal machine capable of performing the most tasks. A table saw that can do it all with the proper jig additions. A router that can cut profiles, joinery, shapes and even signs. I spend so much time trying to squeeze every bit of function out of every tool that I sometimes forget that the perfect solution may found in many tools rather than in just one.
> 
> A block plane can smooth a surface, tune a tenon, fit a finger joint. But do I really need to make a jig for using that block plane to sharpen my pencils? That's what I mean about the tendency we sometimes have to look for complicated solutions to simple problems.
> 
> Yesterday I saw a guy use a chainsaw to cut dovetails. They came out just as you'd expect. I sat there for a few moments as the gears in my head turned, a chainsaw dovetail jig design taking shape. Then it hit me, maybe the best tool for dovetails isn't a chainsaw. I mean, just because it may be possible doesn't mean it's smart.
> 
> Some jigs make our work easier, faster, or more fun. Others make us wonder if doing something a new way is worth risking our fingers. I can flush trim a dowel joint with a circular saw, but is it worth taking the blade guard off to do it? When we design jigs, we have to remember that safety starts with the design process, and sometimes we have to step back and think of what could happen rather than what we expect will happen. Where will that blade be when you finish the cut? Make sure that's not the place you will be holding the jig. What will happen if that work piece slips during the cut? Make sure you have a hold down to catch it.
> 
> We design a lot of jigs on episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking (which some say is the best woodworking show since the invention of wood). But we also try to make it the safest woodworking show since the invention of stitches. And that always starts with the design process.


Yeah, those birds can make a mess for sure. But it's those low-flying deer you really gotta watch out for!


----------



## ptweedy

StumpyNubs said:


> *I think Lynyrd Skynyrd put it best...*
> 
> The other day I was driving down the road and a bird shot in front of me and tried to outrun my truck. It was a majestic sight, the large wingspan, the sleek feathers capturing the air creating just the right amount of lift to keep it airborne, while maintaining just enough speed to keep ahead of me. On the radio Skynyrd belted out the chorus of Freebird and for a moment I thought I could fly free myself. ("I'm as free as a bird now… And this bird you can not change…")
> 
> I had a terrible time getting all the pieces of that bird out of my truck's radiator.
> 
> It just goes to show, what may seem like perfection may not be suited to every purpose. The light, hollow bones of that bird were perfect for flight. But they were useless in a collision with my grill.
> 
> So it is with woodworking. I'm always trying to find the perfect tool, the ideal machine capable of performing the most tasks. A table saw that can do it all with the proper jig additions. A router that can cut profiles, joinery, shapes and even signs. I spend so much time trying to squeeze every bit of function out of every tool that I sometimes forget that the perfect solution may found in many tools rather than in just one.
> 
> A block plane can smooth a surface, tune a tenon, fit a finger joint. But do I really need to make a jig for using that block plane to sharpen my pencils? That's what I mean about the tendency we sometimes have to look for complicated solutions to simple problems.
> 
> Yesterday I saw a guy use a chainsaw to cut dovetails. They came out just as you'd expect. I sat there for a few moments as the gears in my head turned, a chainsaw dovetail jig design taking shape. Then it hit me, maybe the best tool for dovetails isn't a chainsaw. I mean, just because it may be possible doesn't mean it's smart.
> 
> Some jigs make our work easier, faster, or more fun. Others make us wonder if doing something a new way is worth risking our fingers. I can flush trim a dowel joint with a circular saw, but is it worth taking the blade guard off to do it? When we design jigs, we have to remember that safety starts with the design process, and sometimes we have to step back and think of what could happen rather than what we expect will happen. Where will that blade be when you finish the cut? Make sure that's not the place you will be holding the jig. What will happen if that work piece slips during the cut? Make sure you have a hold down to catch it.
> 
> We design a lot of jigs on episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking (which some say is the best woodworking show since the invention of wood). But we also try to make it the safest woodworking show since the invention of stitches. And that always starts with the design process.


that aint no chopper its a c-130 cockpit. or it might be a c-123


----------



## JohnMeeley

StumpyNubs said:


> *I think Lynyrd Skynyrd put it best...*
> 
> The other day I was driving down the road and a bird shot in front of me and tried to outrun my truck. It was a majestic sight, the large wingspan, the sleek feathers capturing the air creating just the right amount of lift to keep it airborne, while maintaining just enough speed to keep ahead of me. On the radio Skynyrd belted out the chorus of Freebird and for a moment I thought I could fly free myself. ("I'm as free as a bird now… And this bird you can not change…")
> 
> I had a terrible time getting all the pieces of that bird out of my truck's radiator.
> 
> It just goes to show, what may seem like perfection may not be suited to every purpose. The light, hollow bones of that bird were perfect for flight. But they were useless in a collision with my grill.
> 
> So it is with woodworking. I'm always trying to find the perfect tool, the ideal machine capable of performing the most tasks. A table saw that can do it all with the proper jig additions. A router that can cut profiles, joinery, shapes and even signs. I spend so much time trying to squeeze every bit of function out of every tool that I sometimes forget that the perfect solution may found in many tools rather than in just one.
> 
> A block plane can smooth a surface, tune a tenon, fit a finger joint. But do I really need to make a jig for using that block plane to sharpen my pencils? That's what I mean about the tendency we sometimes have to look for complicated solutions to simple problems.
> 
> Yesterday I saw a guy use a chainsaw to cut dovetails. They came out just as you'd expect. I sat there for a few moments as the gears in my head turned, a chainsaw dovetail jig design taking shape. Then it hit me, maybe the best tool for dovetails isn't a chainsaw. I mean, just because it may be possible doesn't mean it's smart.
> 
> Some jigs make our work easier, faster, or more fun. Others make us wonder if doing something a new way is worth risking our fingers. I can flush trim a dowel joint with a circular saw, but is it worth taking the blade guard off to do it? When we design jigs, we have to remember that safety starts with the design process, and sometimes we have to step back and think of what could happen rather than what we expect will happen. Where will that blade be when you finish the cut? Make sure that's not the place you will be holding the jig. What will happen if that work piece slips during the cut? Make sure you have a hold down to catch it.
> 
> We design a lot of jigs on episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking (which some say is the best woodworking show since the invention of wood). But we also try to make it the safest woodworking show since the invention of stitches. And that always starts with the design process.


It Chopped up that Eagle pretty good! Must be a Chopper.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Be a mentor! Teach some kid about woodworking... and how to spit. *

I've been married for almost 16 years, an unbelievable accomplishment for a guy who picks his nose in public. I remember when I first announced I was getting married. Some said "To a girl?" others said "How old are you?"

I was 18 years old, old enough to legally tie the not, but too young to toast with anything stronger than Mountain Dew at the reception. She was 19 and I was a lucky man. And I am still a lucky man, because I got in on the ground floor of marriage. We learned young, and now we're professionals.

It's much like the French classes I took as a first grader. They taught us young, when our minds were open and before "french fries", "french toast" and "french kissing" spoiled our ability to understand what France was really about.

So today I am a French speaking, happily married man in my mid-30's, trying my hardest to be a good woodworker. Therein lays the problem. Why the heck didn't they teach us woodworking at a young age instead of a language we would only use if we were shanghaied into the French Foreign Legion? What good is a handful of French words to me now, in Michigan, a million miles from the nearest madamwaselle? (Yes, I know that's not the proper spelling. Mind your own bees wax.)

If my parents would have put a chisel in my hand instead of a book, I am convinced that I would be the third Greene brother today. (If you don't know what Greene & Greene furniture is you need to move out of the cave and read up on the finest woodworkers of the last century.)

The point is, kids should be taught something useful. Something like woodworking.

I don't have kids. But I would be more than happy to teach yours. I promise to treat them well. I only spank occasionally with a good leather belt or perhaps an extension cord… but I always unplug it first. I don't swear, but I am willing to teach them a few. I won't teach them to smoke or chew, but I can spit like a champ and they're sure to pick that up. Most importantly, I plan on teaching them to pound a few nails, saw a few boards and which glues are safe to eat. Two or three years with me and you'll have a son (or daughter if you're one of those "modern families" that allow that sort of thing) freshly programmed to love something besides video games and texting. The down side is they might become addicted to my "unique" sense of humor. But it's better than those special brownies they'll be jonesing for once they get into collage.

Of course, you could teach them yourself. I suppose that would be a far less traumatic option. Fewer calls from Social Services, and all. But for the love of everything holy, TEACH THEM! Cram something useful into their young skulls full of mush before they get filled up with the nonsense they learn in school like science and… math.

If you do decide to go it alone, try sitting them in front of the television with a bowl of cheerios and a few episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking. I hear it's the best woodworking show since the invention of wood. Then you can sit back and have a cold one… because you've earned it, my friend!

Oh… and before people start quizzing me… I've forgotten most of my French. So pass the fries…

("Crazy stuff Stumpy Thinks About" is a weekly blog offering a woodworker's perspective on life inside and outside the shop. If you don't get all of the jokes, don't worry. Few people do. Look for future entries every Wednesday here on LumberJocks or at Stumpynubs.com)


----------



## Alexandre

StumpyNubs said:


> *Be a mentor! Teach some kid about woodworking... and how to spit. *
> 
> I've been married for almost 16 years, an unbelievable accomplishment for a guy who picks his nose in public. I remember when I first announced I was getting married. Some said "To a girl?" others said "How old are you?"
> 
> I was 18 years old, old enough to legally tie the not, but too young to toast with anything stronger than Mountain Dew at the reception. She was 19 and I was a lucky man. And I am still a lucky man, because I got in on the ground floor of marriage. We learned young, and now we're professionals.
> 
> It's much like the French classes I took as a first grader. They taught us young, when our minds were open and before "french fries", "french toast" and "french kissing" spoiled our ability to understand what France was really about.
> 
> So today I am a French speaking, happily married man in my mid-30's, trying my hardest to be a good woodworker. Therein lays the problem. Why the heck didn't they teach us woodworking at a young age instead of a language we would only use if we were shanghaied into the French Foreign Legion? What good is a handful of French words to me now, in Michigan, a million miles from the nearest madamwaselle? (Yes, I know that's not the proper spelling. Mind your own bees wax.)
> 
> If my parents would have put a chisel in my hand instead of a book, I am convinced that I would be the third Greene brother today. (If you don't know what Greene & Greene furniture is you need to move out of the cave and read up on the finest woodworkers of the last century.)
> 
> The point is, kids should be taught something useful. Something like woodworking.
> 
> I don't have kids. But I would be more than happy to teach yours. I promise to treat them well. I only spank occasionally with a good leather belt or perhaps an extension cord… but I always unplug it first. I don't swear, but I am willing to teach them a few. I won't teach them to smoke or chew, but I can spit like a champ and they're sure to pick that up. Most importantly, I plan on teaching them to pound a few nails, saw a few boards and which glues are safe to eat. Two or three years with me and you'll have a son (or daughter if you're one of those "modern families" that allow that sort of thing) freshly programmed to love something besides video games and texting. The down side is they might become addicted to my "unique" sense of humor. But it's better than those special brownies they'll be jonesing for once they get into collage.
> 
> Of course, you could teach them yourself. I suppose that would be a far less traumatic option. Fewer calls from Social Services, and all. But for the love of everything holy, TEACH THEM! Cram something useful into their young skulls full of mush before they get filled up with the nonsense they learn in school like science and… math.
> 
> If you do decide to go it alone, try sitting them in front of the television with a bowl of cheerios and a few episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking. I hear it's the best woodworking show since the invention of wood. Then you can sit back and have a cold one… because you've earned it, my friend!
> 
> Oh… and before people start quizzing me… I've forgotten most of my French. So pass the fries…
> 
> ("Crazy stuff Stumpy Thinks About" is a weekly blog offering a woodworker's perspective on life inside and outside the shop. If you don't get all of the jokes, don't worry. Few people do. Look for future entries every Wednesday here on LumberJocks or at Stumpynubs.com)


Stumpy, can I come to you?
I think I'll enjoy your summer camp


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Be a mentor! Teach some kid about woodworking... and how to spit. *
> 
> I've been married for almost 16 years, an unbelievable accomplishment for a guy who picks his nose in public. I remember when I first announced I was getting married. Some said "To a girl?" others said "How old are you?"
> 
> I was 18 years old, old enough to legally tie the not, but too young to toast with anything stronger than Mountain Dew at the reception. She was 19 and I was a lucky man. And I am still a lucky man, because I got in on the ground floor of marriage. We learned young, and now we're professionals.
> 
> It's much like the French classes I took as a first grader. They taught us young, when our minds were open and before "french fries", "french toast" and "french kissing" spoiled our ability to understand what France was really about.
> 
> So today I am a French speaking, happily married man in my mid-30's, trying my hardest to be a good woodworker. Therein lays the problem. Why the heck didn't they teach us woodworking at a young age instead of a language we would only use if we were shanghaied into the French Foreign Legion? What good is a handful of French words to me now, in Michigan, a million miles from the nearest madamwaselle? (Yes, I know that's not the proper spelling. Mind your own bees wax.)
> 
> If my parents would have put a chisel in my hand instead of a book, I am convinced that I would be the third Greene brother today. (If you don't know what Greene & Greene furniture is you need to move out of the cave and read up on the finest woodworkers of the last century.)
> 
> The point is, kids should be taught something useful. Something like woodworking.
> 
> I don't have kids. But I would be more than happy to teach yours. I promise to treat them well. I only spank occasionally with a good leather belt or perhaps an extension cord… but I always unplug it first. I don't swear, but I am willing to teach them a few. I won't teach them to smoke or chew, but I can spit like a champ and they're sure to pick that up. Most importantly, I plan on teaching them to pound a few nails, saw a few boards and which glues are safe to eat. Two or three years with me and you'll have a son (or daughter if you're one of those "modern families" that allow that sort of thing) freshly programmed to love something besides video games and texting. The down side is they might become addicted to my "unique" sense of humor. But it's better than those special brownies they'll be jonesing for once they get into collage.
> 
> Of course, you could teach them yourself. I suppose that would be a far less traumatic option. Fewer calls from Social Services, and all. But for the love of everything holy, TEACH THEM! Cram something useful into their young skulls full of mush before they get filled up with the nonsense they learn in school like science and… math.
> 
> If you do decide to go it alone, try sitting them in front of the television with a bowl of cheerios and a few episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking. I hear it's the best woodworking show since the invention of wood. Then you can sit back and have a cold one… because you've earned it, my friend!
> 
> Oh… and before people start quizzing me… I've forgotten most of my French. So pass the fries…
> 
> ("Crazy stuff Stumpy Thinks About" is a weekly blog offering a woodworker's perspective on life inside and outside the shop. If you don't get all of the jokes, don't worry. Few people do. Look for future entries every Wednesday here on LumberJocks or at Stumpynubs.com)


Nice blog Stumpy. We think along the same lines. There is a time and place for television and video games. But there is also a time to learn skills that will feed and shelter you.
Well written.


----------



## GaryC

StumpyNubs said:


> *Be a mentor! Teach some kid about woodworking... and how to spit. *
> 
> I've been married for almost 16 years, an unbelievable accomplishment for a guy who picks his nose in public. I remember when I first announced I was getting married. Some said "To a girl?" others said "How old are you?"
> 
> I was 18 years old, old enough to legally tie the not, but too young to toast with anything stronger than Mountain Dew at the reception. She was 19 and I was a lucky man. And I am still a lucky man, because I got in on the ground floor of marriage. We learned young, and now we're professionals.
> 
> It's much like the French classes I took as a first grader. They taught us young, when our minds were open and before "french fries", "french toast" and "french kissing" spoiled our ability to understand what France was really about.
> 
> So today I am a French speaking, happily married man in my mid-30's, trying my hardest to be a good woodworker. Therein lays the problem. Why the heck didn't they teach us woodworking at a young age instead of a language we would only use if we were shanghaied into the French Foreign Legion? What good is a handful of French words to me now, in Michigan, a million miles from the nearest madamwaselle? (Yes, I know that's not the proper spelling. Mind your own bees wax.)
> 
> If my parents would have put a chisel in my hand instead of a book, I am convinced that I would be the third Greene brother today. (If you don't know what Greene & Greene furniture is you need to move out of the cave and read up on the finest woodworkers of the last century.)
> 
> The point is, kids should be taught something useful. Something like woodworking.
> 
> I don't have kids. But I would be more than happy to teach yours. I promise to treat them well. I only spank occasionally with a good leather belt or perhaps an extension cord… but I always unplug it first. I don't swear, but I am willing to teach them a few. I won't teach them to smoke or chew, but I can spit like a champ and they're sure to pick that up. Most importantly, I plan on teaching them to pound a few nails, saw a few boards and which glues are safe to eat. Two or three years with me and you'll have a son (or daughter if you're one of those "modern families" that allow that sort of thing) freshly programmed to love something besides video games and texting. The down side is they might become addicted to my "unique" sense of humor. But it's better than those special brownies they'll be jonesing for once they get into collage.
> 
> Of course, you could teach them yourself. I suppose that would be a far less traumatic option. Fewer calls from Social Services, and all. But for the love of everything holy, TEACH THEM! Cram something useful into their young skulls full of mush before they get filled up with the nonsense they learn in school like science and… math.
> 
> If you do decide to go it alone, try sitting them in front of the television with a bowl of cheerios and a few episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking. I hear it's the best woodworking show since the invention of wood. Then you can sit back and have a cold one… because you've earned it, my friend!
> 
> Oh… and before people start quizzing me… I've forgotten most of my French. So pass the fries…
> 
> ("Crazy stuff Stumpy Thinks About" is a weekly blog offering a woodworker's perspective on life inside and outside the shop. If you don't get all of the jokes, don't worry. Few people do. Look for future entries every Wednesday here on LumberJocks or at Stumpynubs.com)


OK….you win. I'm sending my son to you. BTW….he's 42


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Be a mentor! Teach some kid about woodworking... and how to spit. *
> 
> I've been married for almost 16 years, an unbelievable accomplishment for a guy who picks his nose in public. I remember when I first announced I was getting married. Some said "To a girl?" others said "How old are you?"
> 
> I was 18 years old, old enough to legally tie the not, but too young to toast with anything stronger than Mountain Dew at the reception. She was 19 and I was a lucky man. And I am still a lucky man, because I got in on the ground floor of marriage. We learned young, and now we're professionals.
> 
> It's much like the French classes I took as a first grader. They taught us young, when our minds were open and before "french fries", "french toast" and "french kissing" spoiled our ability to understand what France was really about.
> 
> So today I am a French speaking, happily married man in my mid-30's, trying my hardest to be a good woodworker. Therein lays the problem. Why the heck didn't they teach us woodworking at a young age instead of a language we would only use if we were shanghaied into the French Foreign Legion? What good is a handful of French words to me now, in Michigan, a million miles from the nearest madamwaselle? (Yes, I know that's not the proper spelling. Mind your own bees wax.)
> 
> If my parents would have put a chisel in my hand instead of a book, I am convinced that I would be the third Greene brother today. (If you don't know what Greene & Greene furniture is you need to move out of the cave and read up on the finest woodworkers of the last century.)
> 
> The point is, kids should be taught something useful. Something like woodworking.
> 
> I don't have kids. But I would be more than happy to teach yours. I promise to treat them well. I only spank occasionally with a good leather belt or perhaps an extension cord… but I always unplug it first. I don't swear, but I am willing to teach them a few. I won't teach them to smoke or chew, but I can spit like a champ and they're sure to pick that up. Most importantly, I plan on teaching them to pound a few nails, saw a few boards and which glues are safe to eat. Two or three years with me and you'll have a son (or daughter if you're one of those "modern families" that allow that sort of thing) freshly programmed to love something besides video games and texting. The down side is they might become addicted to my "unique" sense of humor. But it's better than those special brownies they'll be jonesing for once they get into collage.
> 
> Of course, you could teach them yourself. I suppose that would be a far less traumatic option. Fewer calls from Social Services, and all. But for the love of everything holy, TEACH THEM! Cram something useful into their young skulls full of mush before they get filled up with the nonsense they learn in school like science and… math.
> 
> If you do decide to go it alone, try sitting them in front of the television with a bowl of cheerios and a few episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking. I hear it's the best woodworking show since the invention of wood. Then you can sit back and have a cold one… because you've earned it, my friend!
> 
> Oh… and before people start quizzing me… I've forgotten most of my French. So pass the fries…
> 
> ("Crazy stuff Stumpy Thinks About" is a weekly blog offering a woodworker's perspective on life inside and outside the shop. If you don't get all of the jokes, don't worry. Few people do. Look for future entries every Wednesday here on LumberJocks or at Stumpynubs.com)


Wow Gary.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Be a mentor! Teach some kid about woodworking... and how to spit. *
> 
> I've been married for almost 16 years, an unbelievable accomplishment for a guy who picks his nose in public. I remember when I first announced I was getting married. Some said "To a girl?" others said "How old are you?"
> 
> I was 18 years old, old enough to legally tie the not, but too young to toast with anything stronger than Mountain Dew at the reception. She was 19 and I was a lucky man. And I am still a lucky man, because I got in on the ground floor of marriage. We learned young, and now we're professionals.
> 
> It's much like the French classes I took as a first grader. They taught us young, when our minds were open and before "french fries", "french toast" and "french kissing" spoiled our ability to understand what France was really about.
> 
> So today I am a French speaking, happily married man in my mid-30's, trying my hardest to be a good woodworker. Therein lays the problem. Why the heck didn't they teach us woodworking at a young age instead of a language we would only use if we were shanghaied into the French Foreign Legion? What good is a handful of French words to me now, in Michigan, a million miles from the nearest madamwaselle? (Yes, I know that's not the proper spelling. Mind your own bees wax.)
> 
> If my parents would have put a chisel in my hand instead of a book, I am convinced that I would be the third Greene brother today. (If you don't know what Greene & Greene furniture is you need to move out of the cave and read up on the finest woodworkers of the last century.)
> 
> The point is, kids should be taught something useful. Something like woodworking.
> 
> I don't have kids. But I would be more than happy to teach yours. I promise to treat them well. I only spank occasionally with a good leather belt or perhaps an extension cord… but I always unplug it first. I don't swear, but I am willing to teach them a few. I won't teach them to smoke or chew, but I can spit like a champ and they're sure to pick that up. Most importantly, I plan on teaching them to pound a few nails, saw a few boards and which glues are safe to eat. Two or three years with me and you'll have a son (or daughter if you're one of those "modern families" that allow that sort of thing) freshly programmed to love something besides video games and texting. The down side is they might become addicted to my "unique" sense of humor. But it's better than those special brownies they'll be jonesing for once they get into collage.
> 
> Of course, you could teach them yourself. I suppose that would be a far less traumatic option. Fewer calls from Social Services, and all. But for the love of everything holy, TEACH THEM! Cram something useful into their young skulls full of mush before they get filled up with the nonsense they learn in school like science and… math.
> 
> If you do decide to go it alone, try sitting them in front of the television with a bowl of cheerios and a few episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking. I hear it's the best woodworking show since the invention of wood. Then you can sit back and have a cold one… because you've earned it, my friend!
> 
> Oh… and before people start quizzing me… I've forgotten most of my French. So pass the fries…
> 
> ("Crazy stuff Stumpy Thinks About" is a weekly blog offering a woodworker's perspective on life inside and outside the shop. If you don't get all of the jokes, don't worry. Few people do. Look for future entries every Wednesday here on LumberJocks or at Stumpynubs.com)


AAAAAaaaaaaaa Men! Make them add 1 + 1 in their head. See how many get it right


----------



## crashn

StumpyNubs said:


> *Be a mentor! Teach some kid about woodworking... and how to spit. *
> 
> I've been married for almost 16 years, an unbelievable accomplishment for a guy who picks his nose in public. I remember when I first announced I was getting married. Some said "To a girl?" others said "How old are you?"
> 
> I was 18 years old, old enough to legally tie the not, but too young to toast with anything stronger than Mountain Dew at the reception. She was 19 and I was a lucky man. And I am still a lucky man, because I got in on the ground floor of marriage. We learned young, and now we're professionals.
> 
> It's much like the French classes I took as a first grader. They taught us young, when our minds were open and before "french fries", "french toast" and "french kissing" spoiled our ability to understand what France was really about.
> 
> So today I am a French speaking, happily married man in my mid-30's, trying my hardest to be a good woodworker. Therein lays the problem. Why the heck didn't they teach us woodworking at a young age instead of a language we would only use if we were shanghaied into the French Foreign Legion? What good is a handful of French words to me now, in Michigan, a million miles from the nearest madamwaselle? (Yes, I know that's not the proper spelling. Mind your own bees wax.)
> 
> If my parents would have put a chisel in my hand instead of a book, I am convinced that I would be the third Greene brother today. (If you don't know what Greene & Greene furniture is you need to move out of the cave and read up on the finest woodworkers of the last century.)
> 
> The point is, kids should be taught something useful. Something like woodworking.
> 
> I don't have kids. But I would be more than happy to teach yours. I promise to treat them well. I only spank occasionally with a good leather belt or perhaps an extension cord… but I always unplug it first. I don't swear, but I am willing to teach them a few. I won't teach them to smoke or chew, but I can spit like a champ and they're sure to pick that up. Most importantly, I plan on teaching them to pound a few nails, saw a few boards and which glues are safe to eat. Two or three years with me and you'll have a son (or daughter if you're one of those "modern families" that allow that sort of thing) freshly programmed to love something besides video games and texting. The down side is they might become addicted to my "unique" sense of humor. But it's better than those special brownies they'll be jonesing for once they get into collage.
> 
> Of course, you could teach them yourself. I suppose that would be a far less traumatic option. Fewer calls from Social Services, and all. But for the love of everything holy, TEACH THEM! Cram something useful into their young skulls full of mush before they get filled up with the nonsense they learn in school like science and… math.
> 
> If you do decide to go it alone, try sitting them in front of the television with a bowl of cheerios and a few episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking. I hear it's the best woodworking show since the invention of wood. Then you can sit back and have a cold one… because you've earned it, my friend!
> 
> Oh… and before people start quizzing me… I've forgotten most of my French. So pass the fries…
> 
> ("Crazy stuff Stumpy Thinks About" is a weekly blog offering a woodworker's perspective on life inside and outside the shop. If you don't get all of the jokes, don't worry. Few people do. Look for future entries every Wednesday here on LumberJocks or at Stumpynubs.com)


I'm a kid at heart, i'll be there in a few. I could use some advanced spitting lessons


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Be a mentor! Teach some kid about woodworking... and how to spit. *
> 
> I've been married for almost 16 years, an unbelievable accomplishment for a guy who picks his nose in public. I remember when I first announced I was getting married. Some said "To a girl?" others said "How old are you?"
> 
> I was 18 years old, old enough to legally tie the not, but too young to toast with anything stronger than Mountain Dew at the reception. She was 19 and I was a lucky man. And I am still a lucky man, because I got in on the ground floor of marriage. We learned young, and now we're professionals.
> 
> It's much like the French classes I took as a first grader. They taught us young, when our minds were open and before "french fries", "french toast" and "french kissing" spoiled our ability to understand what France was really about.
> 
> So today I am a French speaking, happily married man in my mid-30's, trying my hardest to be a good woodworker. Therein lays the problem. Why the heck didn't they teach us woodworking at a young age instead of a language we would only use if we were shanghaied into the French Foreign Legion? What good is a handful of French words to me now, in Michigan, a million miles from the nearest madamwaselle? (Yes, I know that's not the proper spelling. Mind your own bees wax.)
> 
> If my parents would have put a chisel in my hand instead of a book, I am convinced that I would be the third Greene brother today. (If you don't know what Greene & Greene furniture is you need to move out of the cave and read up on the finest woodworkers of the last century.)
> 
> The point is, kids should be taught something useful. Something like woodworking.
> 
> I don't have kids. But I would be more than happy to teach yours. I promise to treat them well. I only spank occasionally with a good leather belt or perhaps an extension cord… but I always unplug it first. I don't swear, but I am willing to teach them a few. I won't teach them to smoke or chew, but I can spit like a champ and they're sure to pick that up. Most importantly, I plan on teaching them to pound a few nails, saw a few boards and which glues are safe to eat. Two or three years with me and you'll have a son (or daughter if you're one of those "modern families" that allow that sort of thing) freshly programmed to love something besides video games and texting. The down side is they might become addicted to my "unique" sense of humor. But it's better than those special brownies they'll be jonesing for once they get into collage.
> 
> Of course, you could teach them yourself. I suppose that would be a far less traumatic option. Fewer calls from Social Services, and all. But for the love of everything holy, TEACH THEM! Cram something useful into their young skulls full of mush before they get filled up with the nonsense they learn in school like science and… math.
> 
> If you do decide to go it alone, try sitting them in front of the television with a bowl of cheerios and a few episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking. I hear it's the best woodworking show since the invention of wood. Then you can sit back and have a cold one… because you've earned it, my friend!
> 
> Oh… and before people start quizzing me… I've forgotten most of my French. So pass the fries…
> 
> ("Crazy stuff Stumpy Thinks About" is a weekly blog offering a woodworker's perspective on life inside and outside the shop. If you don't get all of the jokes, don't worry. Few people do. Look for future entries every Wednesday here on LumberJocks or at Stumpynubs.com)


I've got the spitting up down to a science (mixology)! I've been told, by many experienced women, that I am a "quick" study! I'm very young at heart, at least that's what my friends & family say. Unless of course, they really mean that I am very immature (I'll have to go with the latter)!!! I can be in Michigan within the week. I do have one question though. Are meals & *cold ones* included? One more question. Where in Canada is Michigan?


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Be a mentor! Teach some kid about woodworking... and how to spit. *
> 
> I've been married for almost 16 years, an unbelievable accomplishment for a guy who picks his nose in public. I remember when I first announced I was getting married. Some said "To a girl?" others said "How old are you?"
> 
> I was 18 years old, old enough to legally tie the not, but too young to toast with anything stronger than Mountain Dew at the reception. She was 19 and I was a lucky man. And I am still a lucky man, because I got in on the ground floor of marriage. We learned young, and now we're professionals.
> 
> It's much like the French classes I took as a first grader. They taught us young, when our minds were open and before "french fries", "french toast" and "french kissing" spoiled our ability to understand what France was really about.
> 
> So today I am a French speaking, happily married man in my mid-30's, trying my hardest to be a good woodworker. Therein lays the problem. Why the heck didn't they teach us woodworking at a young age instead of a language we would only use if we were shanghaied into the French Foreign Legion? What good is a handful of French words to me now, in Michigan, a million miles from the nearest madamwaselle? (Yes, I know that's not the proper spelling. Mind your own bees wax.)
> 
> If my parents would have put a chisel in my hand instead of a book, I am convinced that I would be the third Greene brother today. (If you don't know what Greene & Greene furniture is you need to move out of the cave and read up on the finest woodworkers of the last century.)
> 
> The point is, kids should be taught something useful. Something like woodworking.
> 
> I don't have kids. But I would be more than happy to teach yours. I promise to treat them well. I only spank occasionally with a good leather belt or perhaps an extension cord… but I always unplug it first. I don't swear, but I am willing to teach them a few. I won't teach them to smoke or chew, but I can spit like a champ and they're sure to pick that up. Most importantly, I plan on teaching them to pound a few nails, saw a few boards and which glues are safe to eat. Two or three years with me and you'll have a son (or daughter if you're one of those "modern families" that allow that sort of thing) freshly programmed to love something besides video games and texting. The down side is they might become addicted to my "unique" sense of humor. But it's better than those special brownies they'll be jonesing for once they get into collage.
> 
> Of course, you could teach them yourself. I suppose that would be a far less traumatic option. Fewer calls from Social Services, and all. But for the love of everything holy, TEACH THEM! Cram something useful into their young skulls full of mush before they get filled up with the nonsense they learn in school like science and… math.
> 
> If you do decide to go it alone, try sitting them in front of the television with a bowl of cheerios and a few episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking. I hear it's the best woodworking show since the invention of wood. Then you can sit back and have a cold one… because you've earned it, my friend!
> 
> Oh… and before people start quizzing me… I've forgotten most of my French. So pass the fries…
> 
> ("Crazy stuff Stumpy Thinks About" is a weekly blog offering a woodworker's perspective on life inside and outside the shop. If you don't get all of the jokes, don't worry. Few people do. Look for future entries every Wednesday here on LumberJocks or at Stumpynubs.com)


DIY - I think its way up near the Arctic Circle.

Stumpy - My youngest daughter (10) already has her own tool boxes with REAL tools! (makes my wife nervous sometimes). I am teaching hand tools first along with a limited selection of power tools (drill/driver mostly). I will likely teach her to use a jigsaw or drill press next. Any thoughts on progression are appreciated. She often comes out to the shop to be with me and for some odd reason likes to sweep and vacuum (poor me I know).

My oldest daughter (13) isn't interested.


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *Be a mentor! Teach some kid about woodworking... and how to spit. *
> 
> I've been married for almost 16 years, an unbelievable accomplishment for a guy who picks his nose in public. I remember when I first announced I was getting married. Some said "To a girl?" others said "How old are you?"
> 
> I was 18 years old, old enough to legally tie the not, but too young to toast with anything stronger than Mountain Dew at the reception. She was 19 and I was a lucky man. And I am still a lucky man, because I got in on the ground floor of marriage. We learned young, and now we're professionals.
> 
> It's much like the French classes I took as a first grader. They taught us young, when our minds were open and before "french fries", "french toast" and "french kissing" spoiled our ability to understand what France was really about.
> 
> So today I am a French speaking, happily married man in my mid-30's, trying my hardest to be a good woodworker. Therein lays the problem. Why the heck didn't they teach us woodworking at a young age instead of a language we would only use if we were shanghaied into the French Foreign Legion? What good is a handful of French words to me now, in Michigan, a million miles from the nearest madamwaselle? (Yes, I know that's not the proper spelling. Mind your own bees wax.)
> 
> If my parents would have put a chisel in my hand instead of a book, I am convinced that I would be the third Greene brother today. (If you don't know what Greene & Greene furniture is you need to move out of the cave and read up on the finest woodworkers of the last century.)
> 
> The point is, kids should be taught something useful. Something like woodworking.
> 
> I don't have kids. But I would be more than happy to teach yours. I promise to treat them well. I only spank occasionally with a good leather belt or perhaps an extension cord… but I always unplug it first. I don't swear, but I am willing to teach them a few. I won't teach them to smoke or chew, but I can spit like a champ and they're sure to pick that up. Most importantly, I plan on teaching them to pound a few nails, saw a few boards and which glues are safe to eat. Two or three years with me and you'll have a son (or daughter if you're one of those "modern families" that allow that sort of thing) freshly programmed to love something besides video games and texting. The down side is they might become addicted to my "unique" sense of humor. But it's better than those special brownies they'll be jonesing for once they get into collage.
> 
> Of course, you could teach them yourself. I suppose that would be a far less traumatic option. Fewer calls from Social Services, and all. But for the love of everything holy, TEACH THEM! Cram something useful into their young skulls full of mush before they get filled up with the nonsense they learn in school like science and… math.
> 
> If you do decide to go it alone, try sitting them in front of the television with a bowl of cheerios and a few episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking. I hear it's the best woodworking show since the invention of wood. Then you can sit back and have a cold one… because you've earned it, my friend!
> 
> Oh… and before people start quizzing me… I've forgotten most of my French. So pass the fries…
> 
> ("Crazy stuff Stumpy Thinks About" is a weekly blog offering a woodworker's perspective on life inside and outside the shop. If you don't get all of the jokes, don't worry. Few people do. Look for future entries every Wednesday here on LumberJocks or at Stumpynubs.com)


I have a son that works in the shop with me. 1 out of 4 ain't bad…..


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Be a mentor! Teach some kid about woodworking... and how to spit. *
> 
> I've been married for almost 16 years, an unbelievable accomplishment for a guy who picks his nose in public. I remember when I first announced I was getting married. Some said "To a girl?" others said "How old are you?"
> 
> I was 18 years old, old enough to legally tie the not, but too young to toast with anything stronger than Mountain Dew at the reception. She was 19 and I was a lucky man. And I am still a lucky man, because I got in on the ground floor of marriage. We learned young, and now we're professionals.
> 
> It's much like the French classes I took as a first grader. They taught us young, when our minds were open and before "french fries", "french toast" and "french kissing" spoiled our ability to understand what France was really about.
> 
> So today I am a French speaking, happily married man in my mid-30's, trying my hardest to be a good woodworker. Therein lays the problem. Why the heck didn't they teach us woodworking at a young age instead of a language we would only use if we were shanghaied into the French Foreign Legion? What good is a handful of French words to me now, in Michigan, a million miles from the nearest madamwaselle? (Yes, I know that's not the proper spelling. Mind your own bees wax.)
> 
> If my parents would have put a chisel in my hand instead of a book, I am convinced that I would be the third Greene brother today. (If you don't know what Greene & Greene furniture is you need to move out of the cave and read up on the finest woodworkers of the last century.)
> 
> The point is, kids should be taught something useful. Something like woodworking.
> 
> I don't have kids. But I would be more than happy to teach yours. I promise to treat them well. I only spank occasionally with a good leather belt or perhaps an extension cord… but I always unplug it first. I don't swear, but I am willing to teach them a few. I won't teach them to smoke or chew, but I can spit like a champ and they're sure to pick that up. Most importantly, I plan on teaching them to pound a few nails, saw a few boards and which glues are safe to eat. Two or three years with me and you'll have a son (or daughter if you're one of those "modern families" that allow that sort of thing) freshly programmed to love something besides video games and texting. The down side is they might become addicted to my "unique" sense of humor. But it's better than those special brownies they'll be jonesing for once they get into collage.
> 
> Of course, you could teach them yourself. I suppose that would be a far less traumatic option. Fewer calls from Social Services, and all. But for the love of everything holy, TEACH THEM! Cram something useful into their young skulls full of mush before they get filled up with the nonsense they learn in school like science and… math.
> 
> If you do decide to go it alone, try sitting them in front of the television with a bowl of cheerios and a few episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking. I hear it's the best woodworking show since the invention of wood. Then you can sit back and have a cold one… because you've earned it, my friend!
> 
> Oh… and before people start quizzing me… I've forgotten most of my French. So pass the fries…
> 
> ("Crazy stuff Stumpy Thinks About" is a weekly blog offering a woodworker's perspective on life inside and outside the shop. If you don't get all of the jokes, don't worry. Few people do. Look for future entries every Wednesday here on LumberJocks or at Stumpynubs.com)


When I counsel kids about the future I strongly recomend 2 year technical colleges and community colleges especially if they don't really know what to do. The debt level will be more manageable. The good part is a lot of vocational hands on training, as well as the beginning parts of more sophistocated learning if it turns out they like it. Often they don't take my adviceand I wish them well.

I learned woodworking by watching my dad!


----------



## Dark_Lightning

StumpyNubs said:


> *Be a mentor! Teach some kid about woodworking... and how to spit. *
> 
> I've been married for almost 16 years, an unbelievable accomplishment for a guy who picks his nose in public. I remember when I first announced I was getting married. Some said "To a girl?" others said "How old are you?"
> 
> I was 18 years old, old enough to legally tie the not, but too young to toast with anything stronger than Mountain Dew at the reception. She was 19 and I was a lucky man. And I am still a lucky man, because I got in on the ground floor of marriage. We learned young, and now we're professionals.
> 
> It's much like the French classes I took as a first grader. They taught us young, when our minds were open and before "french fries", "french toast" and "french kissing" spoiled our ability to understand what France was really about.
> 
> So today I am a French speaking, happily married man in my mid-30's, trying my hardest to be a good woodworker. Therein lays the problem. Why the heck didn't they teach us woodworking at a young age instead of a language we would only use if we were shanghaied into the French Foreign Legion? What good is a handful of French words to me now, in Michigan, a million miles from the nearest madamwaselle? (Yes, I know that's not the proper spelling. Mind your own bees wax.)
> 
> If my parents would have put a chisel in my hand instead of a book, I am convinced that I would be the third Greene brother today. (If you don't know what Greene & Greene furniture is you need to move out of the cave and read up on the finest woodworkers of the last century.)
> 
> The point is, kids should be taught something useful. Something like woodworking.
> 
> I don't have kids. But I would be more than happy to teach yours. I promise to treat them well. I only spank occasionally with a good leather belt or perhaps an extension cord… but I always unplug it first. I don't swear, but I am willing to teach them a few. I won't teach them to smoke or chew, but I can spit like a champ and they're sure to pick that up. Most importantly, I plan on teaching them to pound a few nails, saw a few boards and which glues are safe to eat. Two or three years with me and you'll have a son (or daughter if you're one of those "modern families" that allow that sort of thing) freshly programmed to love something besides video games and texting. The down side is they might become addicted to my "unique" sense of humor. But it's better than those special brownies they'll be jonesing for once they get into collage.
> 
> Of course, you could teach them yourself. I suppose that would be a far less traumatic option. Fewer calls from Social Services, and all. But for the love of everything holy, TEACH THEM! Cram something useful into their young skulls full of mush before they get filled up with the nonsense they learn in school like science and… math.
> 
> If you do decide to go it alone, try sitting them in front of the television with a bowl of cheerios and a few episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking. I hear it's the best woodworking show since the invention of wood. Then you can sit back and have a cold one… because you've earned it, my friend!
> 
> Oh… and before people start quizzing me… I've forgotten most of my French. So pass the fries…
> 
> ("Crazy stuff Stumpy Thinks About" is a weekly blog offering a woodworker's perspective on life inside and outside the shop. If you don't get all of the jokes, don't worry. Few people do. Look for future entries every Wednesday here on LumberJocks or at Stumpynubs.com)


All 3 of my sons know how to work wood a little; first one's good with avionics (Air Force); second one is studying mechanical engineering, the youngest, criminal justice.

I haven't had a bad cold in years, but in my youth I could hock a hard loogy over 30 feet. Don't know if that counts for much, though.

My head's full of science and math, too…degree in mathematical physics…a highly specialized kind of laxative…not.


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Be a mentor! Teach some kid about woodworking... and how to spit. *
> 
> I've been married for almost 16 years, an unbelievable accomplishment for a guy who picks his nose in public. I remember when I first announced I was getting married. Some said "To a girl?" others said "How old are you?"
> 
> I was 18 years old, old enough to legally tie the not, but too young to toast with anything stronger than Mountain Dew at the reception. She was 19 and I was a lucky man. And I am still a lucky man, because I got in on the ground floor of marriage. We learned young, and now we're professionals.
> 
> It's much like the French classes I took as a first grader. They taught us young, when our minds were open and before "french fries", "french toast" and "french kissing" spoiled our ability to understand what France was really about.
> 
> So today I am a French speaking, happily married man in my mid-30's, trying my hardest to be a good woodworker. Therein lays the problem. Why the heck didn't they teach us woodworking at a young age instead of a language we would only use if we were shanghaied into the French Foreign Legion? What good is a handful of French words to me now, in Michigan, a million miles from the nearest madamwaselle? (Yes, I know that's not the proper spelling. Mind your own bees wax.)
> 
> If my parents would have put a chisel in my hand instead of a book, I am convinced that I would be the third Greene brother today. (If you don't know what Greene & Greene furniture is you need to move out of the cave and read up on the finest woodworkers of the last century.)
> 
> The point is, kids should be taught something useful. Something like woodworking.
> 
> I don't have kids. But I would be more than happy to teach yours. I promise to treat them well. I only spank occasionally with a good leather belt or perhaps an extension cord… but I always unplug it first. I don't swear, but I am willing to teach them a few. I won't teach them to smoke or chew, but I can spit like a champ and they're sure to pick that up. Most importantly, I plan on teaching them to pound a few nails, saw a few boards and which glues are safe to eat. Two or three years with me and you'll have a son (or daughter if you're one of those "modern families" that allow that sort of thing) freshly programmed to love something besides video games and texting. The down side is they might become addicted to my "unique" sense of humor. But it's better than those special brownies they'll be jonesing for once they get into collage.
> 
> Of course, you could teach them yourself. I suppose that would be a far less traumatic option. Fewer calls from Social Services, and all. But for the love of everything holy, TEACH THEM! Cram something useful into their young skulls full of mush before they get filled up with the nonsense they learn in school like science and… math.
> 
> If you do decide to go it alone, try sitting them in front of the television with a bowl of cheerios and a few episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking. I hear it's the best woodworking show since the invention of wood. Then you can sit back and have a cold one… because you've earned it, my friend!
> 
> Oh… and before people start quizzing me… I've forgotten most of my French. So pass the fries…
> 
> ("Crazy stuff Stumpy Thinks About" is a weekly blog offering a woodworker's perspective on life inside and outside the shop. If you don't get all of the jokes, don't worry. Few people do. Look for future entries every Wednesday here on LumberJocks or at Stumpynubs.com)


I won a watermelon seed spitting contest once, does that count?


----------



## Bluepine38

StumpyNubs said:


> *Be a mentor! Teach some kid about woodworking... and how to spit. *
> 
> I've been married for almost 16 years, an unbelievable accomplishment for a guy who picks his nose in public. I remember when I first announced I was getting married. Some said "To a girl?" others said "How old are you?"
> 
> I was 18 years old, old enough to legally tie the not, but too young to toast with anything stronger than Mountain Dew at the reception. She was 19 and I was a lucky man. And I am still a lucky man, because I got in on the ground floor of marriage. We learned young, and now we're professionals.
> 
> It's much like the French classes I took as a first grader. They taught us young, when our minds were open and before "french fries", "french toast" and "french kissing" spoiled our ability to understand what France was really about.
> 
> So today I am a French speaking, happily married man in my mid-30's, trying my hardest to be a good woodworker. Therein lays the problem. Why the heck didn't they teach us woodworking at a young age instead of a language we would only use if we were shanghaied into the French Foreign Legion? What good is a handful of French words to me now, in Michigan, a million miles from the nearest madamwaselle? (Yes, I know that's not the proper spelling. Mind your own bees wax.)
> 
> If my parents would have put a chisel in my hand instead of a book, I am convinced that I would be the third Greene brother today. (If you don't know what Greene & Greene furniture is you need to move out of the cave and read up on the finest woodworkers of the last century.)
> 
> The point is, kids should be taught something useful. Something like woodworking.
> 
> I don't have kids. But I would be more than happy to teach yours. I promise to treat them well. I only spank occasionally with a good leather belt or perhaps an extension cord… but I always unplug it first. I don't swear, but I am willing to teach them a few. I won't teach them to smoke or chew, but I can spit like a champ and they're sure to pick that up. Most importantly, I plan on teaching them to pound a few nails, saw a few boards and which glues are safe to eat. Two or three years with me and you'll have a son (or daughter if you're one of those "modern families" that allow that sort of thing) freshly programmed to love something besides video games and texting. The down side is they might become addicted to my "unique" sense of humor. But it's better than those special brownies they'll be jonesing for once they get into collage.
> 
> Of course, you could teach them yourself. I suppose that would be a far less traumatic option. Fewer calls from Social Services, and all. But for the love of everything holy, TEACH THEM! Cram something useful into their young skulls full of mush before they get filled up with the nonsense they learn in school like science and… math.
> 
> If you do decide to go it alone, try sitting them in front of the television with a bowl of cheerios and a few episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking. I hear it's the best woodworking show since the invention of wood. Then you can sit back and have a cold one… because you've earned it, my friend!
> 
> Oh… and before people start quizzing me… I've forgotten most of my French. So pass the fries…
> 
> ("Crazy stuff Stumpy Thinks About" is a weekly blog offering a woodworker's perspective on life inside and outside the shop. If you don't get all of the jokes, don't worry. Few people do. Look for future entries every Wednesday here on LumberJocks or at Stumpynubs.com)


Did not have much of a shop when the kids were younger, but I do get shop time with grandsons and great
grandsons now, so I am learning. Never was much good at spitting, but most of us kids were pretty good
with our home made slingshots if that counts. The wife is still thinking about letting me go as far as the UP
by myself, but I think I am going to have to finish a couple of projects first. Do you have any openings in 
about 10 years?


----------



## ShopTinker

StumpyNubs said:


> *Be a mentor! Teach some kid about woodworking... and how to spit. *
> 
> I've been married for almost 16 years, an unbelievable accomplishment for a guy who picks his nose in public. I remember when I first announced I was getting married. Some said "To a girl?" others said "How old are you?"
> 
> I was 18 years old, old enough to legally tie the not, but too young to toast with anything stronger than Mountain Dew at the reception. She was 19 and I was a lucky man. And I am still a lucky man, because I got in on the ground floor of marriage. We learned young, and now we're professionals.
> 
> It's much like the French classes I took as a first grader. They taught us young, when our minds were open and before "french fries", "french toast" and "french kissing" spoiled our ability to understand what France was really about.
> 
> So today I am a French speaking, happily married man in my mid-30's, trying my hardest to be a good woodworker. Therein lays the problem. Why the heck didn't they teach us woodworking at a young age instead of a language we would only use if we were shanghaied into the French Foreign Legion? What good is a handful of French words to me now, in Michigan, a million miles from the nearest madamwaselle? (Yes, I know that's not the proper spelling. Mind your own bees wax.)
> 
> If my parents would have put a chisel in my hand instead of a book, I am convinced that I would be the third Greene brother today. (If you don't know what Greene & Greene furniture is you need to move out of the cave and read up on the finest woodworkers of the last century.)
> 
> The point is, kids should be taught something useful. Something like woodworking.
> 
> I don't have kids. But I would be more than happy to teach yours. I promise to treat them well. I only spank occasionally with a good leather belt or perhaps an extension cord… but I always unplug it first. I don't swear, but I am willing to teach them a few. I won't teach them to smoke or chew, but I can spit like a champ and they're sure to pick that up. Most importantly, I plan on teaching them to pound a few nails, saw a few boards and which glues are safe to eat. Two or three years with me and you'll have a son (or daughter if you're one of those "modern families" that allow that sort of thing) freshly programmed to love something besides video games and texting. The down side is they might become addicted to my "unique" sense of humor. But it's better than those special brownies they'll be jonesing for once they get into collage.
> 
> Of course, you could teach them yourself. I suppose that would be a far less traumatic option. Fewer calls from Social Services, and all. But for the love of everything holy, TEACH THEM! Cram something useful into their young skulls full of mush before they get filled up with the nonsense they learn in school like science and… math.
> 
> If you do decide to go it alone, try sitting them in front of the television with a bowl of cheerios and a few episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking. I hear it's the best woodworking show since the invention of wood. Then you can sit back and have a cold one… because you've earned it, my friend!
> 
> Oh… and before people start quizzing me… I've forgotten most of my French. So pass the fries…
> 
> ("Crazy stuff Stumpy Thinks About" is a weekly blog offering a woodworker's perspective on life inside and outside the shop. If you don't get all of the jokes, don't worry. Few people do. Look for future entries every Wednesday here on LumberJocks or at Stumpynubs.com)


I taught both of my kids to hammer nails before they were four. I remember my daughter at four helping me nail down deck boards. We were using 16p spiral shank galv nails. I'd start the nail for her and slip a nailer board up around it and she would get busy hammering away. It took her about 50 hits with a 12oz hammer, but she would eventually get it down to the nailer board and then I would finish it for her. She worked with me for hours

It makes me chuckle to remember her hammering away and how determined she was. She grew up to be very handy, mechanical engineer, and has a good set of tools for home repairs. Good thing too as her husband, a chemical engineer, doesn't own any tools or know what to do with them. He's a good helper though and provides the muscle when she needs it.

It's a shame how many of our schools have eliminated shop classes and how many young guys at our office don't know a socket from a box wrench, or a claw hammer from a tack hammer.

By the way, I did teach both kids to spit water melon seeds for distance.


----------



## rodman40

StumpyNubs said:


> *Be a mentor! Teach some kid about woodworking... and how to spit. *
> 
> I've been married for almost 16 years, an unbelievable accomplishment for a guy who picks his nose in public. I remember when I first announced I was getting married. Some said "To a girl?" others said "How old are you?"
> 
> I was 18 years old, old enough to legally tie the not, but too young to toast with anything stronger than Mountain Dew at the reception. She was 19 and I was a lucky man. And I am still a lucky man, because I got in on the ground floor of marriage. We learned young, and now we're professionals.
> 
> It's much like the French classes I took as a first grader. They taught us young, when our minds were open and before "french fries", "french toast" and "french kissing" spoiled our ability to understand what France was really about.
> 
> So today I am a French speaking, happily married man in my mid-30's, trying my hardest to be a good woodworker. Therein lays the problem. Why the heck didn't they teach us woodworking at a young age instead of a language we would only use if we were shanghaied into the French Foreign Legion? What good is a handful of French words to me now, in Michigan, a million miles from the nearest madamwaselle? (Yes, I know that's not the proper spelling. Mind your own bees wax.)
> 
> If my parents would have put a chisel in my hand instead of a book, I am convinced that I would be the third Greene brother today. (If you don't know what Greene & Greene furniture is you need to move out of the cave and read up on the finest woodworkers of the last century.)
> 
> The point is, kids should be taught something useful. Something like woodworking.
> 
> I don't have kids. But I would be more than happy to teach yours. I promise to treat them well. I only spank occasionally with a good leather belt or perhaps an extension cord… but I always unplug it first. I don't swear, but I am willing to teach them a few. I won't teach them to smoke or chew, but I can spit like a champ and they're sure to pick that up. Most importantly, I plan on teaching them to pound a few nails, saw a few boards and which glues are safe to eat. Two or three years with me and you'll have a son (or daughter if you're one of those "modern families" that allow that sort of thing) freshly programmed to love something besides video games and texting. The down side is they might become addicted to my "unique" sense of humor. But it's better than those special brownies they'll be jonesing for once they get into collage.
> 
> Of course, you could teach them yourself. I suppose that would be a far less traumatic option. Fewer calls from Social Services, and all. But for the love of everything holy, TEACH THEM! Cram something useful into their young skulls full of mush before they get filled up with the nonsense they learn in school like science and… math.
> 
> If you do decide to go it alone, try sitting them in front of the television with a bowl of cheerios and a few episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking. I hear it's the best woodworking show since the invention of wood. Then you can sit back and have a cold one… because you've earned it, my friend!
> 
> Oh… and before people start quizzing me… I've forgotten most of my French. So pass the fries…
> 
> ("Crazy stuff Stumpy Thinks About" is a weekly blog offering a woodworker's perspective on life inside and outside the shop. If you don't get all of the jokes, don't worry. Few people do. Look for future entries every Wednesday here on LumberJocks or at Stumpynubs.com)


Stumpy, I need lessons on how whistle real loud through dentures, can you teach me soon I'm 71 years old, officially became a Senior Citizen yesterday when I went see a doctor because of high blood pressure, dang I'm getting old at last but still young at heart when I see a pretty young gal.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Be a mentor! Teach some kid about woodworking... and how to spit. *
> 
> I've been married for almost 16 years, an unbelievable accomplishment for a guy who picks his nose in public. I remember when I first announced I was getting married. Some said "To a girl?" others said "How old are you?"
> 
> I was 18 years old, old enough to legally tie the not, but too young to toast with anything stronger than Mountain Dew at the reception. She was 19 and I was a lucky man. And I am still a lucky man, because I got in on the ground floor of marriage. We learned young, and now we're professionals.
> 
> It's much like the French classes I took as a first grader. They taught us young, when our minds were open and before "french fries", "french toast" and "french kissing" spoiled our ability to understand what France was really about.
> 
> So today I am a French speaking, happily married man in my mid-30's, trying my hardest to be a good woodworker. Therein lays the problem. Why the heck didn't they teach us woodworking at a young age instead of a language we would only use if we were shanghaied into the French Foreign Legion? What good is a handful of French words to me now, in Michigan, a million miles from the nearest madamwaselle? (Yes, I know that's not the proper spelling. Mind your own bees wax.)
> 
> If my parents would have put a chisel in my hand instead of a book, I am convinced that I would be the third Greene brother today. (If you don't know what Greene & Greene furniture is you need to move out of the cave and read up on the finest woodworkers of the last century.)
> 
> The point is, kids should be taught something useful. Something like woodworking.
> 
> I don't have kids. But I would be more than happy to teach yours. I promise to treat them well. I only spank occasionally with a good leather belt or perhaps an extension cord… but I always unplug it first. I don't swear, but I am willing to teach them a few. I won't teach them to smoke or chew, but I can spit like a champ and they're sure to pick that up. Most importantly, I plan on teaching them to pound a few nails, saw a few boards and which glues are safe to eat. Two or three years with me and you'll have a son (or daughter if you're one of those "modern families" that allow that sort of thing) freshly programmed to love something besides video games and texting. The down side is they might become addicted to my "unique" sense of humor. But it's better than those special brownies they'll be jonesing for once they get into collage.
> 
> Of course, you could teach them yourself. I suppose that would be a far less traumatic option. Fewer calls from Social Services, and all. But for the love of everything holy, TEACH THEM! Cram something useful into their young skulls full of mush before they get filled up with the nonsense they learn in school like science and… math.
> 
> If you do decide to go it alone, try sitting them in front of the television with a bowl of cheerios and a few episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking. I hear it's the best woodworking show since the invention of wood. Then you can sit back and have a cold one… because you've earned it, my friend!
> 
> Oh… and before people start quizzing me… I've forgotten most of my French. So pass the fries…
> 
> ("Crazy stuff Stumpy Thinks About" is a weekly blog offering a woodworker's perspective on life inside and outside the shop. If you don't get all of the jokes, don't worry. Few people do. Look for future entries every Wednesday here on LumberJocks or at Stumpynubs.com)


Stumpster!

Found this gem while looking through your blogs. Some good thoughts amoungst the rest LOL! I work with children and families, when they show up at my office door. One thing I emphasize is both parent and child must adjust. Creativity is learning, and so is play. You're one creative guy! And you are still playing in your workshop, and with HD cameras.

The parents and kids show up with IPads? Keeping the kid engaged in problems solving on a 2D level. I have kids who want to be "gamers". Actually taught one of them basic woodworking in my parkinglot as a confidence builder. Also guilted his had into doing some woodworking projects together. Dad is a woodworker/contractor.

The kid is still gaming but wants "I hope" to design the games…LOL!

I learn from the kids. Through play. When I use to start asking "How's it going" one of my kids use to yell at me…"NO TALK JUST PLAY!" We compromised, and he is a super kid who feels pretty good about himself. After things were going well and he'd come in and start asking me questions..I'd yell "No talk just play!" LOL!

I keep that in mind when running off at the mouth…LIKE NOW! Gonna go and put a 220 line in my shop so I can play with my new "Old Grizzly" cabinet saw.

I'm gonna get a "Hot one my friend" "Cause I need some more coffeee!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Grandpa's green monster*

Grandpa had a secret that he kept covered with an old blanket in the back corner of the basement where we were forbidden to go. It was a big evil monster that would leap upon and devour any unsuspecting soul that wandered too close. But I was fascinated with it, and I often risked death to peek beneath the cover. I admired its scaly green body, its long arm and gleaming teeth. I knew it was old, because most everything grandpa had was old. But it still looked like the day it was born because grandpa took good care of it. Once in a great while he'd chase us from the basement so he could let it out, allow it to run for a bit and keep its joints loose.

Grandpa bought his "pet" many years before I was born, from a friend who got it new and had little use for it. It was magnificent, and grandpa paid a pretty penny, as he liked to say. Grandma wasn't as excited to have it move in with them, but she always let grandpa have his way. So it was given a place in the basement when my father was just a boy, and there it sat for thirty years. In 1990 they sold the house and grandpa moved the monster to the new place, where it sat in a new corner still covered, still waiting for the day when grandpa would have time to play with it.

Grandpa died last week. He'd been fighting a very aggressive cancer for almost two years. He was a hard worker his entire life, running three separate businesses including a hardware store, a well drilling business and a water treatment business. His "pet", his pride and joy, was a circa 1950 radial arm saw, which to him was the pinnacle of woodworking machinery. He bought it with big plans, but he had a family to raise and little time for woodworking. So he stored it away, only occasionally getting it out to dream of the time when he'd retire and make furniture with his saw.

But grandpa never did retire. He worked right up until the cancer made him too weak to do anything at all. The radial arm saw sat, covered up in the corner, waiting over half a century for a time that never came. Now that green monster, in all its magnificent glory, is in my workshop. I already had a radial arm saw, but I just had to make room for this one. Grandpa might be gone, but every time I use his radial arm saw I'll remember him, and in some small way I'll fulfill his dream of making furniture with his beautiful green monster.

Stumpy Nubs is the host of the internet woodworking show "Blue Collar Woodworking". New episodes begin this weekend, but you can check out the 20+ episodes online at Stumpynubs.com


----------



## patcav

StumpyNubs said:


> *Grandpa's green monster*
> 
> Grandpa had a secret that he kept covered with an old blanket in the back corner of the basement where we were forbidden to go. It was a big evil monster that would leap upon and devour any unsuspecting soul that wandered too close. But I was fascinated with it, and I often risked death to peek beneath the cover. I admired its scaly green body, its long arm and gleaming teeth. I knew it was old, because most everything grandpa had was old. But it still looked like the day it was born because grandpa took good care of it. Once in a great while he'd chase us from the basement so he could let it out, allow it to run for a bit and keep its joints loose.
> 
> Grandpa bought his "pet" many years before I was born, from a friend who got it new and had little use for it. It was magnificent, and grandpa paid a pretty penny, as he liked to say. Grandma wasn't as excited to have it move in with them, but she always let grandpa have his way. So it was given a place in the basement when my father was just a boy, and there it sat for thirty years. In 1990 they sold the house and grandpa moved the monster to the new place, where it sat in a new corner still covered, still waiting for the day when grandpa would have time to play with it.
> 
> Grandpa died last week. He'd been fighting a very aggressive cancer for almost two years. He was a hard worker his entire life, running three separate businesses including a hardware store, a well drilling business and a water treatment business. His "pet", his pride and joy, was a circa 1950 radial arm saw, which to him was the pinnacle of woodworking machinery. He bought it with big plans, but he had a family to raise and little time for woodworking. So he stored it away, only occasionally getting it out to dream of the time when he'd retire and make furniture with his saw.
> 
> But grandpa never did retire. He worked right up until the cancer made him too weak to do anything at all. The radial arm saw sat, covered up in the corner, waiting over half a century for a time that never came. Now that green monster, in all its magnificent glory, is in my workshop. I already had a radial arm saw, but I just had to make room for this one. Grandpa might be gone, but every time I use his radial arm saw I'll remember him, and in some small way I'll fulfill his dream of making furniture with his beautiful green monster.
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of the internet woodworking show "Blue Collar Woodworking". New episodes begin this weekend, but you can check out the 20+ episodes online at Stumpynubs.com


My deepest condolences on your loss. And what a fitting remembrance for you to have the green monster in your shop. I'll lift a cold one in his honor.


----------



## Marcalo

StumpyNubs said:


> *Grandpa's green monster*
> 
> Grandpa had a secret that he kept covered with an old blanket in the back corner of the basement where we were forbidden to go. It was a big evil monster that would leap upon and devour any unsuspecting soul that wandered too close. But I was fascinated with it, and I often risked death to peek beneath the cover. I admired its scaly green body, its long arm and gleaming teeth. I knew it was old, because most everything grandpa had was old. But it still looked like the day it was born because grandpa took good care of it. Once in a great while he'd chase us from the basement so he could let it out, allow it to run for a bit and keep its joints loose.
> 
> Grandpa bought his "pet" many years before I was born, from a friend who got it new and had little use for it. It was magnificent, and grandpa paid a pretty penny, as he liked to say. Grandma wasn't as excited to have it move in with them, but she always let grandpa have his way. So it was given a place in the basement when my father was just a boy, and there it sat for thirty years. In 1990 they sold the house and grandpa moved the monster to the new place, where it sat in a new corner still covered, still waiting for the day when grandpa would have time to play with it.
> 
> Grandpa died last week. He'd been fighting a very aggressive cancer for almost two years. He was a hard worker his entire life, running three separate businesses including a hardware store, a well drilling business and a water treatment business. His "pet", his pride and joy, was a circa 1950 radial arm saw, which to him was the pinnacle of woodworking machinery. He bought it with big plans, but he had a family to raise and little time for woodworking. So he stored it away, only occasionally getting it out to dream of the time when he'd retire and make furniture with his saw.
> 
> But grandpa never did retire. He worked right up until the cancer made him too weak to do anything at all. The radial arm saw sat, covered up in the corner, waiting over half a century for a time that never came. Now that green monster, in all its magnificent glory, is in my workshop. I already had a radial arm saw, but I just had to make room for this one. Grandpa might be gone, but every time I use his radial arm saw I'll remember him, and in some small way I'll fulfill his dream of making furniture with his beautiful green monster.
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of the internet woodworking show "Blue Collar Woodworking". New episodes begin this weekend, but you can check out the 20+ episodes online at Stumpynubs.com


Based on what I've seen so far of your website and inventions you've created I would think your grandpa was already proud of you. Now with you using this saw I'm sure he's tickled pink. Your story moved me to tears a little. My own father is struggling with cancer. I sometimes think about when he's gone and all the tools I'm sure to own how I'll feel using them. Makes me sad and happy at the same time. Anyhow I didn't mean to take away from your story I just wanted to say I think I can imagine somewhat how it must feel. Thanks for sharing. I'm very sorry for your loss he sounds like he was a great man.


----------



## REK

StumpyNubs said:


> *Grandpa's green monster*
> 
> Grandpa had a secret that he kept covered with an old blanket in the back corner of the basement where we were forbidden to go. It was a big evil monster that would leap upon and devour any unsuspecting soul that wandered too close. But I was fascinated with it, and I often risked death to peek beneath the cover. I admired its scaly green body, its long arm and gleaming teeth. I knew it was old, because most everything grandpa had was old. But it still looked like the day it was born because grandpa took good care of it. Once in a great while he'd chase us from the basement so he could let it out, allow it to run for a bit and keep its joints loose.
> 
> Grandpa bought his "pet" many years before I was born, from a friend who got it new and had little use for it. It was magnificent, and grandpa paid a pretty penny, as he liked to say. Grandma wasn't as excited to have it move in with them, but she always let grandpa have his way. So it was given a place in the basement when my father was just a boy, and there it sat for thirty years. In 1990 they sold the house and grandpa moved the monster to the new place, where it sat in a new corner still covered, still waiting for the day when grandpa would have time to play with it.
> 
> Grandpa died last week. He'd been fighting a very aggressive cancer for almost two years. He was a hard worker his entire life, running three separate businesses including a hardware store, a well drilling business and a water treatment business. His "pet", his pride and joy, was a circa 1950 radial arm saw, which to him was the pinnacle of woodworking machinery. He bought it with big plans, but he had a family to raise and little time for woodworking. So he stored it away, only occasionally getting it out to dream of the time when he'd retire and make furniture with his saw.
> 
> But grandpa never did retire. He worked right up until the cancer made him too weak to do anything at all. The radial arm saw sat, covered up in the corner, waiting over half a century for a time that never came. Now that green monster, in all its magnificent glory, is in my workshop. I already had a radial arm saw, but I just had to make room for this one. Grandpa might be gone, but every time I use his radial arm saw I'll remember him, and in some small way I'll fulfill his dream of making furniture with his beautiful green monster.
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of the internet woodworking show "Blue Collar Woodworking". New episodes begin this weekend, but you can check out the 20+ episodes online at Stumpynubs.com


Great tribute to your Grandfather. You told us something significant about his life and the man.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

StumpyNubs said:


> *Grandpa's green monster*
> 
> Grandpa had a secret that he kept covered with an old blanket in the back corner of the basement where we were forbidden to go. It was a big evil monster that would leap upon and devour any unsuspecting soul that wandered too close. But I was fascinated with it, and I often risked death to peek beneath the cover. I admired its scaly green body, its long arm and gleaming teeth. I knew it was old, because most everything grandpa had was old. But it still looked like the day it was born because grandpa took good care of it. Once in a great while he'd chase us from the basement so he could let it out, allow it to run for a bit and keep its joints loose.
> 
> Grandpa bought his "pet" many years before I was born, from a friend who got it new and had little use for it. It was magnificent, and grandpa paid a pretty penny, as he liked to say. Grandma wasn't as excited to have it move in with them, but she always let grandpa have his way. So it was given a place in the basement when my father was just a boy, and there it sat for thirty years. In 1990 they sold the house and grandpa moved the monster to the new place, where it sat in a new corner still covered, still waiting for the day when grandpa would have time to play with it.
> 
> Grandpa died last week. He'd been fighting a very aggressive cancer for almost two years. He was a hard worker his entire life, running three separate businesses including a hardware store, a well drilling business and a water treatment business. His "pet", his pride and joy, was a circa 1950 radial arm saw, which to him was the pinnacle of woodworking machinery. He bought it with big plans, but he had a family to raise and little time for woodworking. So he stored it away, only occasionally getting it out to dream of the time when he'd retire and make furniture with his saw.
> 
> But grandpa never did retire. He worked right up until the cancer made him too weak to do anything at all. The radial arm saw sat, covered up in the corner, waiting over half a century for a time that never came. Now that green monster, in all its magnificent glory, is in my workshop. I already had a radial arm saw, but I just had to make room for this one. Grandpa might be gone, but every time I use his radial arm saw I'll remember him, and in some small way I'll fulfill his dream of making furniture with his beautiful green monster.
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of the internet woodworking show "Blue Collar Woodworking". New episodes begin this weekend, but you can check out the 20+ episodes online at Stumpynubs.com


Nice story Stumps, what a great gift from your grandpa. It will keep him there with you in the shop, always.


----------



## rance

StumpyNubs said:


> *Grandpa's green monster*
> 
> Grandpa had a secret that he kept covered with an old blanket in the back corner of the basement where we were forbidden to go. It was a big evil monster that would leap upon and devour any unsuspecting soul that wandered too close. But I was fascinated with it, and I often risked death to peek beneath the cover. I admired its scaly green body, its long arm and gleaming teeth. I knew it was old, because most everything grandpa had was old. But it still looked like the day it was born because grandpa took good care of it. Once in a great while he'd chase us from the basement so he could let it out, allow it to run for a bit and keep its joints loose.
> 
> Grandpa bought his "pet" many years before I was born, from a friend who got it new and had little use for it. It was magnificent, and grandpa paid a pretty penny, as he liked to say. Grandma wasn't as excited to have it move in with them, but she always let grandpa have his way. So it was given a place in the basement when my father was just a boy, and there it sat for thirty years. In 1990 they sold the house and grandpa moved the monster to the new place, where it sat in a new corner still covered, still waiting for the day when grandpa would have time to play with it.
> 
> Grandpa died last week. He'd been fighting a very aggressive cancer for almost two years. He was a hard worker his entire life, running three separate businesses including a hardware store, a well drilling business and a water treatment business. His "pet", his pride and joy, was a circa 1950 radial arm saw, which to him was the pinnacle of woodworking machinery. He bought it with big plans, but he had a family to raise and little time for woodworking. So he stored it away, only occasionally getting it out to dream of the time when he'd retire and make furniture with his saw.
> 
> But grandpa never did retire. He worked right up until the cancer made him too weak to do anything at all. The radial arm saw sat, covered up in the corner, waiting over half a century for a time that never came. Now that green monster, in all its magnificent glory, is in my workshop. I already had a radial arm saw, but I just had to make room for this one. Grandpa might be gone, but every time I use his radial arm saw I'll remember him, and in some small way I'll fulfill his dream of making furniture with his beautiful green monster.
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of the internet woodworking show "Blue Collar Woodworking". New episodes begin this weekend, but you can check out the 20+ episodes online at Stumpynubs.com


Sorry for you and your family in this sad time. I too have a RAS from my dad. I'll never get rid of it. It brings me memories when I look at it.


----------



## alba

StumpyNubs said:


> *Grandpa's green monster*
> 
> Grandpa had a secret that he kept covered with an old blanket in the back corner of the basement where we were forbidden to go. It was a big evil monster that would leap upon and devour any unsuspecting soul that wandered too close. But I was fascinated with it, and I often risked death to peek beneath the cover. I admired its scaly green body, its long arm and gleaming teeth. I knew it was old, because most everything grandpa had was old. But it still looked like the day it was born because grandpa took good care of it. Once in a great while he'd chase us from the basement so he could let it out, allow it to run for a bit and keep its joints loose.
> 
> Grandpa bought his "pet" many years before I was born, from a friend who got it new and had little use for it. It was magnificent, and grandpa paid a pretty penny, as he liked to say. Grandma wasn't as excited to have it move in with them, but she always let grandpa have his way. So it was given a place in the basement when my father was just a boy, and there it sat for thirty years. In 1990 they sold the house and grandpa moved the monster to the new place, where it sat in a new corner still covered, still waiting for the day when grandpa would have time to play with it.
> 
> Grandpa died last week. He'd been fighting a very aggressive cancer for almost two years. He was a hard worker his entire life, running three separate businesses including a hardware store, a well drilling business and a water treatment business. His "pet", his pride and joy, was a circa 1950 radial arm saw, which to him was the pinnacle of woodworking machinery. He bought it with big plans, but he had a family to raise and little time for woodworking. So he stored it away, only occasionally getting it out to dream of the time when he'd retire and make furniture with his saw.
> 
> But grandpa never did retire. He worked right up until the cancer made him too weak to do anything at all. The radial arm saw sat, covered up in the corner, waiting over half a century for a time that never came. Now that green monster, in all its magnificent glory, is in my workshop. I already had a radial arm saw, but I just had to make room for this one. Grandpa might be gone, but every time I use his radial arm saw I'll remember him, and in some small way I'll fulfill his dream of making furniture with his beautiful green monster.
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of the internet woodworking show "Blue Collar Woodworking". New episodes begin this weekend, but you can check out the 20+ episodes online at Stumpynubs.com


I'm sure he knew that you would live

his dream for him

When offspring do something, it is way

better than doing it yourself. It swells you

up with pride.

Be well my friend.

Jamie


----------



## Bluepine38

StumpyNubs said:


> *Grandpa's green monster*
> 
> Grandpa had a secret that he kept covered with an old blanket in the back corner of the basement where we were forbidden to go. It was a big evil monster that would leap upon and devour any unsuspecting soul that wandered too close. But I was fascinated with it, and I often risked death to peek beneath the cover. I admired its scaly green body, its long arm and gleaming teeth. I knew it was old, because most everything grandpa had was old. But it still looked like the day it was born because grandpa took good care of it. Once in a great while he'd chase us from the basement so he could let it out, allow it to run for a bit and keep its joints loose.
> 
> Grandpa bought his "pet" many years before I was born, from a friend who got it new and had little use for it. It was magnificent, and grandpa paid a pretty penny, as he liked to say. Grandma wasn't as excited to have it move in with them, but she always let grandpa have his way. So it was given a place in the basement when my father was just a boy, and there it sat for thirty years. In 1990 they sold the house and grandpa moved the monster to the new place, where it sat in a new corner still covered, still waiting for the day when grandpa would have time to play with it.
> 
> Grandpa died last week. He'd been fighting a very aggressive cancer for almost two years. He was a hard worker his entire life, running three separate businesses including a hardware store, a well drilling business and a water treatment business. His "pet", his pride and joy, was a circa 1950 radial arm saw, which to him was the pinnacle of woodworking machinery. He bought it with big plans, but he had a family to raise and little time for woodworking. So he stored it away, only occasionally getting it out to dream of the time when he'd retire and make furniture with his saw.
> 
> But grandpa never did retire. He worked right up until the cancer made him too weak to do anything at all. The radial arm saw sat, covered up in the corner, waiting over half a century for a time that never came. Now that green monster, in all its magnificent glory, is in my workshop. I already had a radial arm saw, but I just had to make room for this one. Grandpa might be gone, but every time I use his radial arm saw I'll remember him, and in some small way I'll fulfill his dream of making furniture with his beautiful green monster.
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of the internet woodworking show "Blue Collar Woodworking". New episodes begin this weekend, but you can check out the 20+ episodes online at Stumpynubs.com


Great story, and a wonderful grandfather. I have a few of my father's tools that I hope to pass onto one of
my sons that are special because they were his. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## crashn

StumpyNubs said:


> *Grandpa's green monster*
> 
> Grandpa had a secret that he kept covered with an old blanket in the back corner of the basement where we were forbidden to go. It was a big evil monster that would leap upon and devour any unsuspecting soul that wandered too close. But I was fascinated with it, and I often risked death to peek beneath the cover. I admired its scaly green body, its long arm and gleaming teeth. I knew it was old, because most everything grandpa had was old. But it still looked like the day it was born because grandpa took good care of it. Once in a great while he'd chase us from the basement so he could let it out, allow it to run for a bit and keep its joints loose.
> 
> Grandpa bought his "pet" many years before I was born, from a friend who got it new and had little use for it. It was magnificent, and grandpa paid a pretty penny, as he liked to say. Grandma wasn't as excited to have it move in with them, but she always let grandpa have his way. So it was given a place in the basement when my father was just a boy, and there it sat for thirty years. In 1990 they sold the house and grandpa moved the monster to the new place, where it sat in a new corner still covered, still waiting for the day when grandpa would have time to play with it.
> 
> Grandpa died last week. He'd been fighting a very aggressive cancer for almost two years. He was a hard worker his entire life, running three separate businesses including a hardware store, a well drilling business and a water treatment business. His "pet", his pride and joy, was a circa 1950 radial arm saw, which to him was the pinnacle of woodworking machinery. He bought it with big plans, but he had a family to raise and little time for woodworking. So he stored it away, only occasionally getting it out to dream of the time when he'd retire and make furniture with his saw.
> 
> But grandpa never did retire. He worked right up until the cancer made him too weak to do anything at all. The radial arm saw sat, covered up in the corner, waiting over half a century for a time that never came. Now that green monster, in all its magnificent glory, is in my workshop. I already had a radial arm saw, but I just had to make room for this one. Grandpa might be gone, but every time I use his radial arm saw I'll remember him, and in some small way I'll fulfill his dream of making furniture with his beautiful green monster.
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of the internet woodworking show "Blue Collar Woodworking". New episodes begin this weekend, but you can check out the 20+ episodes online at Stumpynubs.com


Sorry to hear about grandpa. It sounds like he was a wonderful person who, ultimately, brought us you, Stumpy! My wifes grandpa dies 1 year ago this last Sunday, and we are approaching the 1 year anniversary of my mothers passing. Never gets easier, sorry to say.

What a wonderful piece of equipment he has left you. In some way, I get that giant monster of a saw inspired you to become a woodworker yourself. Wonderful news that he left it to you.

Having just traded in my SCMS for a RAS, I cannot wait to see what types of jigs you come up with!

I'll be happy to make some sawdust in his memory,

crashn


----------



## BTimmons

StumpyNubs said:


> *Grandpa's green monster*
> 
> Grandpa had a secret that he kept covered with an old blanket in the back corner of the basement where we were forbidden to go. It was a big evil monster that would leap upon and devour any unsuspecting soul that wandered too close. But I was fascinated with it, and I often risked death to peek beneath the cover. I admired its scaly green body, its long arm and gleaming teeth. I knew it was old, because most everything grandpa had was old. But it still looked like the day it was born because grandpa took good care of it. Once in a great while he'd chase us from the basement so he could let it out, allow it to run for a bit and keep its joints loose.
> 
> Grandpa bought his "pet" many years before I was born, from a friend who got it new and had little use for it. It was magnificent, and grandpa paid a pretty penny, as he liked to say. Grandma wasn't as excited to have it move in with them, but she always let grandpa have his way. So it was given a place in the basement when my father was just a boy, and there it sat for thirty years. In 1990 they sold the house and grandpa moved the monster to the new place, where it sat in a new corner still covered, still waiting for the day when grandpa would have time to play with it.
> 
> Grandpa died last week. He'd been fighting a very aggressive cancer for almost two years. He was a hard worker his entire life, running three separate businesses including a hardware store, a well drilling business and a water treatment business. His "pet", his pride and joy, was a circa 1950 radial arm saw, which to him was the pinnacle of woodworking machinery. He bought it with big plans, but he had a family to raise and little time for woodworking. So he stored it away, only occasionally getting it out to dream of the time when he'd retire and make furniture with his saw.
> 
> But grandpa never did retire. He worked right up until the cancer made him too weak to do anything at all. The radial arm saw sat, covered up in the corner, waiting over half a century for a time that never came. Now that green monster, in all its magnificent glory, is in my workshop. I already had a radial arm saw, but I just had to make room for this one. Grandpa might be gone, but every time I use his radial arm saw I'll remember him, and in some small way I'll fulfill his dream of making furniture with his beautiful green monster.
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of the internet woodworking show "Blue Collar Woodworking". New episodes begin this weekend, but you can check out the 20+ episodes online at Stumpynubs.com


I'm the current owner of my granddad's table saw. I know how it goes, Stumpy.


----------



## MitchMan

StumpyNubs said:


> *Grandpa's green monster*
> 
> Grandpa had a secret that he kept covered with an old blanket in the back corner of the basement where we were forbidden to go. It was a big evil monster that would leap upon and devour any unsuspecting soul that wandered too close. But I was fascinated with it, and I often risked death to peek beneath the cover. I admired its scaly green body, its long arm and gleaming teeth. I knew it was old, because most everything grandpa had was old. But it still looked like the day it was born because grandpa took good care of it. Once in a great while he'd chase us from the basement so he could let it out, allow it to run for a bit and keep its joints loose.
> 
> Grandpa bought his "pet" many years before I was born, from a friend who got it new and had little use for it. It was magnificent, and grandpa paid a pretty penny, as he liked to say. Grandma wasn't as excited to have it move in with them, but she always let grandpa have his way. So it was given a place in the basement when my father was just a boy, and there it sat for thirty years. In 1990 they sold the house and grandpa moved the monster to the new place, where it sat in a new corner still covered, still waiting for the day when grandpa would have time to play with it.
> 
> Grandpa died last week. He'd been fighting a very aggressive cancer for almost two years. He was a hard worker his entire life, running three separate businesses including a hardware store, a well drilling business and a water treatment business. His "pet", his pride and joy, was a circa 1950 radial arm saw, which to him was the pinnacle of woodworking machinery. He bought it with big plans, but he had a family to raise and little time for woodworking. So he stored it away, only occasionally getting it out to dream of the time when he'd retire and make furniture with his saw.
> 
> But grandpa never did retire. He worked right up until the cancer made him too weak to do anything at all. The radial arm saw sat, covered up in the corner, waiting over half a century for a time that never came. Now that green monster, in all its magnificent glory, is in my workshop. I already had a radial arm saw, but I just had to make room for this one. Grandpa might be gone, but every time I use his radial arm saw I'll remember him, and in some small way I'll fulfill his dream of making furniture with his beautiful green monster.
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of the internet woodworking show "Blue Collar Woodworking". New episodes begin this weekend, but you can check out the 20+ episodes online at Stumpynubs.com


Good story. Make more videos, we love 'em.


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Grandpa's green monster*
> 
> Grandpa had a secret that he kept covered with an old blanket in the back corner of the basement where we were forbidden to go. It was a big evil monster that would leap upon and devour any unsuspecting soul that wandered too close. But I was fascinated with it, and I often risked death to peek beneath the cover. I admired its scaly green body, its long arm and gleaming teeth. I knew it was old, because most everything grandpa had was old. But it still looked like the day it was born because grandpa took good care of it. Once in a great while he'd chase us from the basement so he could let it out, allow it to run for a bit and keep its joints loose.
> 
> Grandpa bought his "pet" many years before I was born, from a friend who got it new and had little use for it. It was magnificent, and grandpa paid a pretty penny, as he liked to say. Grandma wasn't as excited to have it move in with them, but she always let grandpa have his way. So it was given a place in the basement when my father was just a boy, and there it sat for thirty years. In 1990 they sold the house and grandpa moved the monster to the new place, where it sat in a new corner still covered, still waiting for the day when grandpa would have time to play with it.
> 
> Grandpa died last week. He'd been fighting a very aggressive cancer for almost two years. He was a hard worker his entire life, running three separate businesses including a hardware store, a well drilling business and a water treatment business. His "pet", his pride and joy, was a circa 1950 radial arm saw, which to him was the pinnacle of woodworking machinery. He bought it with big plans, but he had a family to raise and little time for woodworking. So he stored it away, only occasionally getting it out to dream of the time when he'd retire and make furniture with his saw.
> 
> But grandpa never did retire. He worked right up until the cancer made him too weak to do anything at all. The radial arm saw sat, covered up in the corner, waiting over half a century for a time that never came. Now that green monster, in all its magnificent glory, is in my workshop. I already had a radial arm saw, but I just had to make room for this one. Grandpa might be gone, but every time I use his radial arm saw I'll remember him, and in some small way I'll fulfill his dream of making furniture with his beautiful green monster.
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of the internet woodworking show "Blue Collar Woodworking". New episodes begin this weekend, but you can check out the 20+ episodes online at Stumpynubs.com


Sincerest condolences go to you and your family. A very moving story about grandpa. Treasure your time using your new saw.

Judging from the "green", I would guess that saw is a DeWalt PowerShop. Might I be correct? I have a DeWalt RAS, that I inherited upon my fathers passing. That saw will always have a home in my shop, as a I'm sure your saw will too. Looking forward to pictures, projects & jigs for your grandpa's RAS.

I'll have a "cold one" in tribute to grandpa…....


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Grandpa's green monster*
> 
> Grandpa had a secret that he kept covered with an old blanket in the back corner of the basement where we were forbidden to go. It was a big evil monster that would leap upon and devour any unsuspecting soul that wandered too close. But I was fascinated with it, and I often risked death to peek beneath the cover. I admired its scaly green body, its long arm and gleaming teeth. I knew it was old, because most everything grandpa had was old. But it still looked like the day it was born because grandpa took good care of it. Once in a great while he'd chase us from the basement so he could let it out, allow it to run for a bit and keep its joints loose.
> 
> Grandpa bought his "pet" many years before I was born, from a friend who got it new and had little use for it. It was magnificent, and grandpa paid a pretty penny, as he liked to say. Grandma wasn't as excited to have it move in with them, but she always let grandpa have his way. So it was given a place in the basement when my father was just a boy, and there it sat for thirty years. In 1990 they sold the house and grandpa moved the monster to the new place, where it sat in a new corner still covered, still waiting for the day when grandpa would have time to play with it.
> 
> Grandpa died last week. He'd been fighting a very aggressive cancer for almost two years. He was a hard worker his entire life, running three separate businesses including a hardware store, a well drilling business and a water treatment business. His "pet", his pride and joy, was a circa 1950 radial arm saw, which to him was the pinnacle of woodworking machinery. He bought it with big plans, but he had a family to raise and little time for woodworking. So he stored it away, only occasionally getting it out to dream of the time when he'd retire and make furniture with his saw.
> 
> But grandpa never did retire. He worked right up until the cancer made him too weak to do anything at all. The radial arm saw sat, covered up in the corner, waiting over half a century for a time that never came. Now that green monster, in all its magnificent glory, is in my workshop. I already had a radial arm saw, but I just had to make room for this one. Grandpa might be gone, but every time I use his radial arm saw I'll remember him, and in some small way I'll fulfill his dream of making furniture with his beautiful green monster.
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of the internet woodworking show "Blue Collar Woodworking". New episodes begin this weekend, but you can check out the 20+ episodes online at Stumpynubs.com


Wondered why we hadn't heard from you. His spirit and love( and desire) live on in you. Take care of yourself and his saw.


----------



## phtaylor36

StumpyNubs said:


> *Grandpa's green monster*
> 
> Grandpa had a secret that he kept covered with an old blanket in the back corner of the basement where we were forbidden to go. It was a big evil monster that would leap upon and devour any unsuspecting soul that wandered too close. But I was fascinated with it, and I often risked death to peek beneath the cover. I admired its scaly green body, its long arm and gleaming teeth. I knew it was old, because most everything grandpa had was old. But it still looked like the day it was born because grandpa took good care of it. Once in a great while he'd chase us from the basement so he could let it out, allow it to run for a bit and keep its joints loose.
> 
> Grandpa bought his "pet" many years before I was born, from a friend who got it new and had little use for it. It was magnificent, and grandpa paid a pretty penny, as he liked to say. Grandma wasn't as excited to have it move in with them, but she always let grandpa have his way. So it was given a place in the basement when my father was just a boy, and there it sat for thirty years. In 1990 they sold the house and grandpa moved the monster to the new place, where it sat in a new corner still covered, still waiting for the day when grandpa would have time to play with it.
> 
> Grandpa died last week. He'd been fighting a very aggressive cancer for almost two years. He was a hard worker his entire life, running three separate businesses including a hardware store, a well drilling business and a water treatment business. His "pet", his pride and joy, was a circa 1950 radial arm saw, which to him was the pinnacle of woodworking machinery. He bought it with big plans, but he had a family to raise and little time for woodworking. So he stored it away, only occasionally getting it out to dream of the time when he'd retire and make furniture with his saw.
> 
> But grandpa never did retire. He worked right up until the cancer made him too weak to do anything at all. The radial arm saw sat, covered up in the corner, waiting over half a century for a time that never came. Now that green monster, in all its magnificent glory, is in my workshop. I already had a radial arm saw, but I just had to make room for this one. Grandpa might be gone, but every time I use his radial arm saw I'll remember him, and in some small way I'll fulfill his dream of making furniture with his beautiful green monster.
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of the internet woodworking show "Blue Collar Woodworking". New episodes begin this weekend, but you can check out the 20+ episodes online at Stumpynubs.com


Well said. My condolences and best of luck!


----------



## luv2learn

StumpyNubs said:


> *Grandpa's green monster*
> 
> Grandpa had a secret that he kept covered with an old blanket in the back corner of the basement where we were forbidden to go. It was a big evil monster that would leap upon and devour any unsuspecting soul that wandered too close. But I was fascinated with it, and I often risked death to peek beneath the cover. I admired its scaly green body, its long arm and gleaming teeth. I knew it was old, because most everything grandpa had was old. But it still looked like the day it was born because grandpa took good care of it. Once in a great while he'd chase us from the basement so he could let it out, allow it to run for a bit and keep its joints loose.
> 
> Grandpa bought his "pet" many years before I was born, from a friend who got it new and had little use for it. It was magnificent, and grandpa paid a pretty penny, as he liked to say. Grandma wasn't as excited to have it move in with them, but she always let grandpa have his way. So it was given a place in the basement when my father was just a boy, and there it sat for thirty years. In 1990 they sold the house and grandpa moved the monster to the new place, where it sat in a new corner still covered, still waiting for the day when grandpa would have time to play with it.
> 
> Grandpa died last week. He'd been fighting a very aggressive cancer for almost two years. He was a hard worker his entire life, running three separate businesses including a hardware store, a well drilling business and a water treatment business. His "pet", his pride and joy, was a circa 1950 radial arm saw, which to him was the pinnacle of woodworking machinery. He bought it with big plans, but he had a family to raise and little time for woodworking. So he stored it away, only occasionally getting it out to dream of the time when he'd retire and make furniture with his saw.
> 
> But grandpa never did retire. He worked right up until the cancer made him too weak to do anything at all. The radial arm saw sat, covered up in the corner, waiting over half a century for a time that never came. Now that green monster, in all its magnificent glory, is in my workshop. I already had a radial arm saw, but I just had to make room for this one. Grandpa might be gone, but every time I use his radial arm saw I'll remember him, and in some small way I'll fulfill his dream of making furniture with his beautiful green monster.
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of the internet woodworking show "Blue Collar Woodworking". New episodes begin this weekend, but you can check out the 20+ episodes online at Stumpynubs.com


Sorry for your loss Stumpy. However, your Grandfather's dream is alive and well in you. Every time you turn his RAS on it will make him smile.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Grandpa's green monster*
> 
> Grandpa had a secret that he kept covered with an old blanket in the back corner of the basement where we were forbidden to go. It was a big evil monster that would leap upon and devour any unsuspecting soul that wandered too close. But I was fascinated with it, and I often risked death to peek beneath the cover. I admired its scaly green body, its long arm and gleaming teeth. I knew it was old, because most everything grandpa had was old. But it still looked like the day it was born because grandpa took good care of it. Once in a great while he'd chase us from the basement so he could let it out, allow it to run for a bit and keep its joints loose.
> 
> Grandpa bought his "pet" many years before I was born, from a friend who got it new and had little use for it. It was magnificent, and grandpa paid a pretty penny, as he liked to say. Grandma wasn't as excited to have it move in with them, but she always let grandpa have his way. So it was given a place in the basement when my father was just a boy, and there it sat for thirty years. In 1990 they sold the house and grandpa moved the monster to the new place, where it sat in a new corner still covered, still waiting for the day when grandpa would have time to play with it.
> 
> Grandpa died last week. He'd been fighting a very aggressive cancer for almost two years. He was a hard worker his entire life, running three separate businesses including a hardware store, a well drilling business and a water treatment business. His "pet", his pride and joy, was a circa 1950 radial arm saw, which to him was the pinnacle of woodworking machinery. He bought it with big plans, but he had a family to raise and little time for woodworking. So he stored it away, only occasionally getting it out to dream of the time when he'd retire and make furniture with his saw.
> 
> But grandpa never did retire. He worked right up until the cancer made him too weak to do anything at all. The radial arm saw sat, covered up in the corner, waiting over half a century for a time that never came. Now that green monster, in all its magnificent glory, is in my workshop. I already had a radial arm saw, but I just had to make room for this one. Grandpa might be gone, but every time I use his radial arm saw I'll remember him, and in some small way I'll fulfill his dream of making furniture with his beautiful green monster.
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of the internet woodworking show "Blue Collar Woodworking". New episodes begin this weekend, but you can check out the 20+ episodes online at Stumpynubs.com


Really sorry to hear of your loss. I'm sure you probably spent some good quality time with him in his shop. It is nice that you will make room for his old saw. I would think you may like it better than a new one.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Grandpa's green monster*
> 
> Grandpa had a secret that he kept covered with an old blanket in the back corner of the basement where we were forbidden to go. It was a big evil monster that would leap upon and devour any unsuspecting soul that wandered too close. But I was fascinated with it, and I often risked death to peek beneath the cover. I admired its scaly green body, its long arm and gleaming teeth. I knew it was old, because most everything grandpa had was old. But it still looked like the day it was born because grandpa took good care of it. Once in a great while he'd chase us from the basement so he could let it out, allow it to run for a bit and keep its joints loose.
> 
> Grandpa bought his "pet" many years before I was born, from a friend who got it new and had little use for it. It was magnificent, and grandpa paid a pretty penny, as he liked to say. Grandma wasn't as excited to have it move in with them, but she always let grandpa have his way. So it was given a place in the basement when my father was just a boy, and there it sat for thirty years. In 1990 they sold the house and grandpa moved the monster to the new place, where it sat in a new corner still covered, still waiting for the day when grandpa would have time to play with it.
> 
> Grandpa died last week. He'd been fighting a very aggressive cancer for almost two years. He was a hard worker his entire life, running three separate businesses including a hardware store, a well drilling business and a water treatment business. His "pet", his pride and joy, was a circa 1950 radial arm saw, which to him was the pinnacle of woodworking machinery. He bought it with big plans, but he had a family to raise and little time for woodworking. So he stored it away, only occasionally getting it out to dream of the time when he'd retire and make furniture with his saw.
> 
> But grandpa never did retire. He worked right up until the cancer made him too weak to do anything at all. The radial arm saw sat, covered up in the corner, waiting over half a century for a time that never came. Now that green monster, in all its magnificent glory, is in my workshop. I already had a radial arm saw, but I just had to make room for this one. Grandpa might be gone, but every time I use his radial arm saw I'll remember him, and in some small way I'll fulfill his dream of making furniture with his beautiful green monster.
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of the internet woodworking show "Blue Collar Woodworking". New episodes begin this weekend, but you can check out the 20+ episodes online at Stumpynubs.com


The saw is similar to this photo I pulled of the internet. Mine is in better condition. It has some cosmetic blemishes but it's still like new. Actually, since it was only used a handful of times in the last 60 years, it should be!

I already had a Dewalt Powershop RAS, a 1960's model that is still one of the good ones, but this one is a lot nicer… and special for more than one reason.

Thanks for the nice comments, everybody! The saw will be on this weekend's new show!


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Grandpa's green monster*
> 
> Grandpa had a secret that he kept covered with an old blanket in the back corner of the basement where we were forbidden to go. It was a big evil monster that would leap upon and devour any unsuspecting soul that wandered too close. But I was fascinated with it, and I often risked death to peek beneath the cover. I admired its scaly green body, its long arm and gleaming teeth. I knew it was old, because most everything grandpa had was old. But it still looked like the day it was born because grandpa took good care of it. Once in a great while he'd chase us from the basement so he could let it out, allow it to run for a bit and keep its joints loose.
> 
> Grandpa bought his "pet" many years before I was born, from a friend who got it new and had little use for it. It was magnificent, and grandpa paid a pretty penny, as he liked to say. Grandma wasn't as excited to have it move in with them, but she always let grandpa have his way. So it was given a place in the basement when my father was just a boy, and there it sat for thirty years. In 1990 they sold the house and grandpa moved the monster to the new place, where it sat in a new corner still covered, still waiting for the day when grandpa would have time to play with it.
> 
> Grandpa died last week. He'd been fighting a very aggressive cancer for almost two years. He was a hard worker his entire life, running three separate businesses including a hardware store, a well drilling business and a water treatment business. His "pet", his pride and joy, was a circa 1950 radial arm saw, which to him was the pinnacle of woodworking machinery. He bought it with big plans, but he had a family to raise and little time for woodworking. So he stored it away, only occasionally getting it out to dream of the time when he'd retire and make furniture with his saw.
> 
> But grandpa never did retire. He worked right up until the cancer made him too weak to do anything at all. The radial arm saw sat, covered up in the corner, waiting over half a century for a time that never came. Now that green monster, in all its magnificent glory, is in my workshop. I already had a radial arm saw, but I just had to make room for this one. Grandpa might be gone, but every time I use his radial arm saw I'll remember him, and in some small way I'll fulfill his dream of making furniture with his beautiful green monster.
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of the internet woodworking show "Blue Collar Woodworking". New episodes begin this weekend, but you can check out the 20+ episodes online at Stumpynubs.com


Stumpy may the saw create the dreams of your grandfathers wishes.


----------



## JL7

StumpyNubs said:


> *Grandpa's green monster*
> 
> Grandpa had a secret that he kept covered with an old blanket in the back corner of the basement where we were forbidden to go. It was a big evil monster that would leap upon and devour any unsuspecting soul that wandered too close. But I was fascinated with it, and I often risked death to peek beneath the cover. I admired its scaly green body, its long arm and gleaming teeth. I knew it was old, because most everything grandpa had was old. But it still looked like the day it was born because grandpa took good care of it. Once in a great while he'd chase us from the basement so he could let it out, allow it to run for a bit and keep its joints loose.
> 
> Grandpa bought his "pet" many years before I was born, from a friend who got it new and had little use for it. It was magnificent, and grandpa paid a pretty penny, as he liked to say. Grandma wasn't as excited to have it move in with them, but she always let grandpa have his way. So it was given a place in the basement when my father was just a boy, and there it sat for thirty years. In 1990 they sold the house and grandpa moved the monster to the new place, where it sat in a new corner still covered, still waiting for the day when grandpa would have time to play with it.
> 
> Grandpa died last week. He'd been fighting a very aggressive cancer for almost two years. He was a hard worker his entire life, running three separate businesses including a hardware store, a well drilling business and a water treatment business. His "pet", his pride and joy, was a circa 1950 radial arm saw, which to him was the pinnacle of woodworking machinery. He bought it with big plans, but he had a family to raise and little time for woodworking. So he stored it away, only occasionally getting it out to dream of the time when he'd retire and make furniture with his saw.
> 
> But grandpa never did retire. He worked right up until the cancer made him too weak to do anything at all. The radial arm saw sat, covered up in the corner, waiting over half a century for a time that never came. Now that green monster, in all its magnificent glory, is in my workshop. I already had a radial arm saw, but I just had to make room for this one. Grandpa might be gone, but every time I use his radial arm saw I'll remember him, and in some small way I'll fulfill his dream of making furniture with his beautiful green monster.
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of the internet woodworking show "Blue Collar Woodworking". New episodes begin this weekend, but you can check out the 20+ episodes online at Stumpynubs.com


Hey Stumpy - your Grandpa would want you to pull the blanket off the old saw and build stuff….....great story and sorry for your loss.


----------



## SisQMark

StumpyNubs said:


> *Grandpa's green monster*
> 
> Grandpa had a secret that he kept covered with an old blanket in the back corner of the basement where we were forbidden to go. It was a big evil monster that would leap upon and devour any unsuspecting soul that wandered too close. But I was fascinated with it, and I often risked death to peek beneath the cover. I admired its scaly green body, its long arm and gleaming teeth. I knew it was old, because most everything grandpa had was old. But it still looked like the day it was born because grandpa took good care of it. Once in a great while he'd chase us from the basement so he could let it out, allow it to run for a bit and keep its joints loose.
> 
> Grandpa bought his "pet" many years before I was born, from a friend who got it new and had little use for it. It was magnificent, and grandpa paid a pretty penny, as he liked to say. Grandma wasn't as excited to have it move in with them, but she always let grandpa have his way. So it was given a place in the basement when my father was just a boy, and there it sat for thirty years. In 1990 they sold the house and grandpa moved the monster to the new place, where it sat in a new corner still covered, still waiting for the day when grandpa would have time to play with it.
> 
> Grandpa died last week. He'd been fighting a very aggressive cancer for almost two years. He was a hard worker his entire life, running three separate businesses including a hardware store, a well drilling business and a water treatment business. His "pet", his pride and joy, was a circa 1950 radial arm saw, which to him was the pinnacle of woodworking machinery. He bought it with big plans, but he had a family to raise and little time for woodworking. So he stored it away, only occasionally getting it out to dream of the time when he'd retire and make furniture with his saw.
> 
> But grandpa never did retire. He worked right up until the cancer made him too weak to do anything at all. The radial arm saw sat, covered up in the corner, waiting over half a century for a time that never came. Now that green monster, in all its magnificent glory, is in my workshop. I already had a radial arm saw, but I just had to make room for this one. Grandpa might be gone, but every time I use his radial arm saw I'll remember him, and in some small way I'll fulfill his dream of making furniture with his beautiful green monster.
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of the internet woodworking show "Blue Collar Woodworking". New episodes begin this weekend, but you can check out the 20+ episodes online at Stumpynubs.com


Stumpy my thoughts & prayers are with you. So sorry for your loss. Grandpas are special. It's time to put the old monster to so good use, he would have wanted you to. Take care my friend.
Mark~


----------



## Danpaddles

StumpyNubs said:


> *Grandpa's green monster*
> 
> Grandpa had a secret that he kept covered with an old blanket in the back corner of the basement where we were forbidden to go. It was a big evil monster that would leap upon and devour any unsuspecting soul that wandered too close. But I was fascinated with it, and I often risked death to peek beneath the cover. I admired its scaly green body, its long arm and gleaming teeth. I knew it was old, because most everything grandpa had was old. But it still looked like the day it was born because grandpa took good care of it. Once in a great while he'd chase us from the basement so he could let it out, allow it to run for a bit and keep its joints loose.
> 
> Grandpa bought his "pet" many years before I was born, from a friend who got it new and had little use for it. It was magnificent, and grandpa paid a pretty penny, as he liked to say. Grandma wasn't as excited to have it move in with them, but she always let grandpa have his way. So it was given a place in the basement when my father was just a boy, and there it sat for thirty years. In 1990 they sold the house and grandpa moved the monster to the new place, where it sat in a new corner still covered, still waiting for the day when grandpa would have time to play with it.
> 
> Grandpa died last week. He'd been fighting a very aggressive cancer for almost two years. He was a hard worker his entire life, running three separate businesses including a hardware store, a well drilling business and a water treatment business. His "pet", his pride and joy, was a circa 1950 radial arm saw, which to him was the pinnacle of woodworking machinery. He bought it with big plans, but he had a family to raise and little time for woodworking. So he stored it away, only occasionally getting it out to dream of the time when he'd retire and make furniture with his saw.
> 
> But grandpa never did retire. He worked right up until the cancer made him too weak to do anything at all. The radial arm saw sat, covered up in the corner, waiting over half a century for a time that never came. Now that green monster, in all its magnificent glory, is in my workshop. I already had a radial arm saw, but I just had to make room for this one. Grandpa might be gone, but every time I use his radial arm saw I'll remember him, and in some small way I'll fulfill his dream of making furniture with his beautiful green monster.
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of the internet woodworking show "Blue Collar Woodworking". New episodes begin this weekend, but you can check out the 20+ episodes online at Stumpynubs.com


I was 3 when my maternal Grandfather died. He was a woodworker, we have some pieces he turned. One day I will pass along the stanley router plane I inherited. I checked once, it has some monetary value, but of course, it is priceless to me.

Enjoy that saw, Stumpy, and be glad your grandpa bought a good saw!


----------



## ShopTinker

StumpyNubs said:


> *Grandpa's green monster*
> 
> Grandpa had a secret that he kept covered with an old blanket in the back corner of the basement where we were forbidden to go. It was a big evil monster that would leap upon and devour any unsuspecting soul that wandered too close. But I was fascinated with it, and I often risked death to peek beneath the cover. I admired its scaly green body, its long arm and gleaming teeth. I knew it was old, because most everything grandpa had was old. But it still looked like the day it was born because grandpa took good care of it. Once in a great while he'd chase us from the basement so he could let it out, allow it to run for a bit and keep its joints loose.
> 
> Grandpa bought his "pet" many years before I was born, from a friend who got it new and had little use for it. It was magnificent, and grandpa paid a pretty penny, as he liked to say. Grandma wasn't as excited to have it move in with them, but she always let grandpa have his way. So it was given a place in the basement when my father was just a boy, and there it sat for thirty years. In 1990 they sold the house and grandpa moved the monster to the new place, where it sat in a new corner still covered, still waiting for the day when grandpa would have time to play with it.
> 
> Grandpa died last week. He'd been fighting a very aggressive cancer for almost two years. He was a hard worker his entire life, running three separate businesses including a hardware store, a well drilling business and a water treatment business. His "pet", his pride and joy, was a circa 1950 radial arm saw, which to him was the pinnacle of woodworking machinery. He bought it with big plans, but he had a family to raise and little time for woodworking. So he stored it away, only occasionally getting it out to dream of the time when he'd retire and make furniture with his saw.
> 
> But grandpa never did retire. He worked right up until the cancer made him too weak to do anything at all. The radial arm saw sat, covered up in the corner, waiting over half a century for a time that never came. Now that green monster, in all its magnificent glory, is in my workshop. I already had a radial arm saw, but I just had to make room for this one. Grandpa might be gone, but every time I use his radial arm saw I'll remember him, and in some small way I'll fulfill his dream of making furniture with his beautiful green monster.
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of the internet woodworking show "Blue Collar Woodworking". New episodes begin this weekend, but you can check out the 20+ episodes online at Stumpynubs.com


I'm sorry for your loss and know you will always give the green monster a home in your shop in honor of your grandfather. Your were fortunate to know him and to inherit his prize.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Grandpa's green monster*
> 
> Grandpa had a secret that he kept covered with an old blanket in the back corner of the basement where we were forbidden to go. It was a big evil monster that would leap upon and devour any unsuspecting soul that wandered too close. But I was fascinated with it, and I often risked death to peek beneath the cover. I admired its scaly green body, its long arm and gleaming teeth. I knew it was old, because most everything grandpa had was old. But it still looked like the day it was born because grandpa took good care of it. Once in a great while he'd chase us from the basement so he could let it out, allow it to run for a bit and keep its joints loose.
> 
> Grandpa bought his "pet" many years before I was born, from a friend who got it new and had little use for it. It was magnificent, and grandpa paid a pretty penny, as he liked to say. Grandma wasn't as excited to have it move in with them, but she always let grandpa have his way. So it was given a place in the basement when my father was just a boy, and there it sat for thirty years. In 1990 they sold the house and grandpa moved the monster to the new place, where it sat in a new corner still covered, still waiting for the day when grandpa would have time to play with it.
> 
> Grandpa died last week. He'd been fighting a very aggressive cancer for almost two years. He was a hard worker his entire life, running three separate businesses including a hardware store, a well drilling business and a water treatment business. His "pet", his pride and joy, was a circa 1950 radial arm saw, which to him was the pinnacle of woodworking machinery. He bought it with big plans, but he had a family to raise and little time for woodworking. So he stored it away, only occasionally getting it out to dream of the time when he'd retire and make furniture with his saw.
> 
> But grandpa never did retire. He worked right up until the cancer made him too weak to do anything at all. The radial arm saw sat, covered up in the corner, waiting over half a century for a time that never came. Now that green monster, in all its magnificent glory, is in my workshop. I already had a radial arm saw, but I just had to make room for this one. Grandpa might be gone, but every time I use his radial arm saw I'll remember him, and in some small way I'll fulfill his dream of making furniture with his beautiful green monster.
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of the internet woodworking show "Blue Collar Woodworking". New episodes begin this weekend, but you can check out the 20+ episodes online at Stumpynubs.com


Stumpy,

Was thinking about you. Do you know John Prine's song,"Grandpa was a Carpenter"? Think you might appreciate it.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Grandpa's green monster*
> 
> Grandpa had a secret that he kept covered with an old blanket in the back corner of the basement where we were forbidden to go. It was a big evil monster that would leap upon and devour any unsuspecting soul that wandered too close. But I was fascinated with it, and I often risked death to peek beneath the cover. I admired its scaly green body, its long arm and gleaming teeth. I knew it was old, because most everything grandpa had was old. But it still looked like the day it was born because grandpa took good care of it. Once in a great while he'd chase us from the basement so he could let it out, allow it to run for a bit and keep its joints loose.
> 
> Grandpa bought his "pet" many years before I was born, from a friend who got it new and had little use for it. It was magnificent, and grandpa paid a pretty penny, as he liked to say. Grandma wasn't as excited to have it move in with them, but she always let grandpa have his way. So it was given a place in the basement when my father was just a boy, and there it sat for thirty years. In 1990 they sold the house and grandpa moved the monster to the new place, where it sat in a new corner still covered, still waiting for the day when grandpa would have time to play with it.
> 
> Grandpa died last week. He'd been fighting a very aggressive cancer for almost two years. He was a hard worker his entire life, running three separate businesses including a hardware store, a well drilling business and a water treatment business. His "pet", his pride and joy, was a circa 1950 radial arm saw, which to him was the pinnacle of woodworking machinery. He bought it with big plans, but he had a family to raise and little time for woodworking. So he stored it away, only occasionally getting it out to dream of the time when he'd retire and make furniture with his saw.
> 
> But grandpa never did retire. He worked right up until the cancer made him too weak to do anything at all. The radial arm saw sat, covered up in the corner, waiting over half a century for a time that never came. Now that green monster, in all its magnificent glory, is in my workshop. I already had a radial arm saw, but I just had to make room for this one. Grandpa might be gone, but every time I use his radial arm saw I'll remember him, and in some small way I'll fulfill his dream of making furniture with his beautiful green monster.
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of the internet woodworking show "Blue Collar Woodworking". New episodes begin this weekend, but you can check out the 20+ episodes online at Stumpynubs.com


----------



## BigTiny

StumpyNubs said:


> *Grandpa's green monster*
> 
> Grandpa had a secret that he kept covered with an old blanket in the back corner of the basement where we were forbidden to go. It was a big evil monster that would leap upon and devour any unsuspecting soul that wandered too close. But I was fascinated with it, and I often risked death to peek beneath the cover. I admired its scaly green body, its long arm and gleaming teeth. I knew it was old, because most everything grandpa had was old. But it still looked like the day it was born because grandpa took good care of it. Once in a great while he'd chase us from the basement so he could let it out, allow it to run for a bit and keep its joints loose.
> 
> Grandpa bought his "pet" many years before I was born, from a friend who got it new and had little use for it. It was magnificent, and grandpa paid a pretty penny, as he liked to say. Grandma wasn't as excited to have it move in with them, but she always let grandpa have his way. So it was given a place in the basement when my father was just a boy, and there it sat for thirty years. In 1990 they sold the house and grandpa moved the monster to the new place, where it sat in a new corner still covered, still waiting for the day when grandpa would have time to play with it.
> 
> Grandpa died last week. He'd been fighting a very aggressive cancer for almost two years. He was a hard worker his entire life, running three separate businesses including a hardware store, a well drilling business and a water treatment business. His "pet", his pride and joy, was a circa 1950 radial arm saw, which to him was the pinnacle of woodworking machinery. He bought it with big plans, but he had a family to raise and little time for woodworking. So he stored it away, only occasionally getting it out to dream of the time when he'd retire and make furniture with his saw.
> 
> But grandpa never did retire. He worked right up until the cancer made him too weak to do anything at all. The radial arm saw sat, covered up in the corner, waiting over half a century for a time that never came. Now that green monster, in all its magnificent glory, is in my workshop. I already had a radial arm saw, but I just had to make room for this one. Grandpa might be gone, but every time I use his radial arm saw I'll remember him, and in some small way I'll fulfill his dream of making furniture with his beautiful green monster.
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of the internet woodworking show "Blue Collar Woodworking". New episodes begin this weekend, but you can check out the 20+ episodes online at Stumpynubs.com


Hi Stumpy.

The ancient Egyptians believed that a person wasn't truly dead as long as they were remembered. Your grandad will live on I'm sure. I can sympathize with your loss as I lost my dad to pancreatic cancer. I wish I had his old table saw, but I lived in an apartment when he retired to a mobile home and had no room for a four foot square cast iron table, 14 inch blade, five horsepower monster. That thing would sail through a 6×6 like my present saw handles a 1×4. Dad too had dreams of doing more woodwork in retirement, but health issues prevented him as well.

I think the time to do woodwork (or any other great love) is *NOW*. If you can still do it when you retire, great, but don't put it off until later because later may never come.

Look at my own case: I haven't been well enough to get into the shop in months. I have tools I bought to use when I retired that have never even been plugged in.

Paul


----------



## REK

StumpyNubs said:


> *Grandpa's green monster*
> 
> Grandpa had a secret that he kept covered with an old blanket in the back corner of the basement where we were forbidden to go. It was a big evil monster that would leap upon and devour any unsuspecting soul that wandered too close. But I was fascinated with it, and I often risked death to peek beneath the cover. I admired its scaly green body, its long arm and gleaming teeth. I knew it was old, because most everything grandpa had was old. But it still looked like the day it was born because grandpa took good care of it. Once in a great while he'd chase us from the basement so he could let it out, allow it to run for a bit and keep its joints loose.
> 
> Grandpa bought his "pet" many years before I was born, from a friend who got it new and had little use for it. It was magnificent, and grandpa paid a pretty penny, as he liked to say. Grandma wasn't as excited to have it move in with them, but she always let grandpa have his way. So it was given a place in the basement when my father was just a boy, and there it sat for thirty years. In 1990 they sold the house and grandpa moved the monster to the new place, where it sat in a new corner still covered, still waiting for the day when grandpa would have time to play with it.
> 
> Grandpa died last week. He'd been fighting a very aggressive cancer for almost two years. He was a hard worker his entire life, running three separate businesses including a hardware store, a well drilling business and a water treatment business. His "pet", his pride and joy, was a circa 1950 radial arm saw, which to him was the pinnacle of woodworking machinery. He bought it with big plans, but he had a family to raise and little time for woodworking. So he stored it away, only occasionally getting it out to dream of the time when he'd retire and make furniture with his saw.
> 
> But grandpa never did retire. He worked right up until the cancer made him too weak to do anything at all. The radial arm saw sat, covered up in the corner, waiting over half a century for a time that never came. Now that green monster, in all its magnificent glory, is in my workshop. I already had a radial arm saw, but I just had to make room for this one. Grandpa might be gone, but every time I use his radial arm saw I'll remember him, and in some small way I'll fulfill his dream of making furniture with his beautiful green monster.
> 
> Stumpy Nubs is the host of the internet woodworking show "Blue Collar Woodworking". New episodes begin this weekend, but you can check out the 20+ episodes online at Stumpynubs.com


Is that your shop assistant wearing the bag over his head???


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Old School vs I-Phones- My "traditional woodworking" manifesto...*

Technology is unavoidable in today's workshop. Be it a smart phone in your pocket that rings just when you're stretching to apply that last clamp in the most awkward of positions, or an e-reader filled with the last two decades of woodworking magazines and sawdust, only the most stubborn among us has successfully banned all technology from their workspace. Even Roy Underhill, who will not allow something as modern as a steel measuring tape in his shop, tolerates the digital filming equipment that beams his show into our television screens.

A woodworking shop is by definition a place where a bit of the past is kept alive and the future is held at bay. In a world where more and more furniture is made from manufactured wood products that a tree would never recognize as its kin, by machines that suck a board in one end and spit a chair out the other, the small garage shop is a throwback to vanishing way of life. When we make something by hand, one piece at a time, with a material that is widely considered an old fashioned luxury, we are reversing some of the progress of our modern and enlightened society. So, why would a woodworker allow his shop to be invaded by the very essence of this society, the computers and cellphones and the tablets that are the tools of the society that seeks to destroy what the small shop stands for? Why would a man who retreats to the garage to unwind, after a forty hour work week in an office, flip on a satellite fed, high definition LCD television screen over the bench? Why would a person who cuts his dovetails by hand design that project on a sixty-four bit, four gigahertz hyper threading computer with three dimensional modeling software?

Today's woodworker is a sawing, sanding contradiction. We take pride in our traditional craft, but if you offer us a faster way to dovetail a drawer we'll give you four hundred bucks for the jig. We rail against cheap, mass produced furniture, but if we could justify the expense of a CNC machine you can bet we'd make every project with a digitally controlled router bit and just assemble the parts like a puzzle.

Of course, not every woodworker embraces all of the latest technology. Some still insist on the quiet, dust free bliss of traditional hand tools. Not the wood-bodied planes used for centuries, mind you. No, the best "traditional" hand tools are precisely machined to tolerances measured beyond the thousandth. They upgrade to the new tool steels created in labs and cryogenically hardened. They sharpen that steel with state of the art honing films and diamond pastes that are far finer than the messy old oil stones.

Don't get me wrong, I'm one of you. I love the idea of traditional woodworking. I imagine myself sitting on a shaving horse with a drawknife and hickory shavings up to my waist. But I also love the idea of a micro-adjustable, multi-functional, lead-screw driven box joint jig.

I suppose it all comes down to the meaning of two words: "technology" and "traditional". I imagine that the first caveman woodworker simply banged a stick with another stick. To him, any edged tool was "technology" and those who used them were betraying the "traditional" craft. I'll bet the great masters of the eighteenth century had an entirely different idea of traditional woodworking than we have today. To a guy with an iron combination plane, a set of wooden skew rabbet planes must have seemed old fashioned indeed. When Stickley began mass producing his craftsman furniture in a big shop full of steam powered workstations Roubo surely rolled over in his Paris grave. But who today would look at a piece of Stickley furniture and call it a betrayal of the craft?
The point I am making is a simple one. If you want to be a true purist you'll have to reject far more than workshop computers or power tools or even iron hand planes. You'll have to go back to rocks and sticks. Otherwise you will just be the newfangled woodworker with all the fancy tools to the first cave man you meet. Today's latest technologies are sure to become tomorrow's traditional tools just as yesterday's innovations are today's antiques. My solution is to embrace the true tradition of the craft, and it has nothing to do with the tools or the way you use them. It has little to do with your selection of materials or choice of joinery. It's what drove the first woodworker to pick up the first stick and say "ugh… me turn this into chair for Thag…" It's the desire to create something from scratch, to take raw materials and turn them into something you can point to and say "I made that". It's art even if you're not artistic, you're creating even if you're not creative. THAT is the true woodworking tradition, and it won't matter if woodworkers of the future cut flawless joints with lithium crystals controlled by a series of eye blinks from an easy chair. Because some day, even that will be considered old school woodworking.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old School vs I-Phones- My "traditional woodworking" manifesto...*
> 
> Technology is unavoidable in today's workshop. Be it a smart phone in your pocket that rings just when you're stretching to apply that last clamp in the most awkward of positions, or an e-reader filled with the last two decades of woodworking magazines and sawdust, only the most stubborn among us has successfully banned all technology from their workspace. Even Roy Underhill, who will not allow something as modern as a steel measuring tape in his shop, tolerates the digital filming equipment that beams his show into our television screens.
> 
> A woodworking shop is by definition a place where a bit of the past is kept alive and the future is held at bay. In a world where more and more furniture is made from manufactured wood products that a tree would never recognize as its kin, by machines that suck a board in one end and spit a chair out the other, the small garage shop is a throwback to vanishing way of life. When we make something by hand, one piece at a time, with a material that is widely considered an old fashioned luxury, we are reversing some of the progress of our modern and enlightened society. So, why would a woodworker allow his shop to be invaded by the very essence of this society, the computers and cellphones and the tablets that are the tools of the society that seeks to destroy what the small shop stands for? Why would a man who retreats to the garage to unwind, after a forty hour work week in an office, flip on a satellite fed, high definition LCD television screen over the bench? Why would a person who cuts his dovetails by hand design that project on a sixty-four bit, four gigahertz hyper threading computer with three dimensional modeling software?
> 
> Today's woodworker is a sawing, sanding contradiction. We take pride in our traditional craft, but if you offer us a faster way to dovetail a drawer we'll give you four hundred bucks for the jig. We rail against cheap, mass produced furniture, but if we could justify the expense of a CNC machine you can bet we'd make every project with a digitally controlled router bit and just assemble the parts like a puzzle.
> 
> Of course, not every woodworker embraces all of the latest technology. Some still insist on the quiet, dust free bliss of traditional hand tools. Not the wood-bodied planes used for centuries, mind you. No, the best "traditional" hand tools are precisely machined to tolerances measured beyond the thousandth. They upgrade to the new tool steels created in labs and cryogenically hardened. They sharpen that steel with state of the art honing films and diamond pastes that are far finer than the messy old oil stones.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm one of you. I love the idea of traditional woodworking. I imagine myself sitting on a shaving horse with a drawknife and hickory shavings up to my waist. But I also love the idea of a micro-adjustable, multi-functional, lead-screw driven box joint jig.
> 
> I suppose it all comes down to the meaning of two words: "technology" and "traditional". I imagine that the first caveman woodworker simply banged a stick with another stick. To him, any edged tool was "technology" and those who used them were betraying the "traditional" craft. I'll bet the great masters of the eighteenth century had an entirely different idea of traditional woodworking than we have today. To a guy with an iron combination plane, a set of wooden skew rabbet planes must have seemed old fashioned indeed. When Stickley began mass producing his craftsman furniture in a big shop full of steam powered workstations Roubo surely rolled over in his Paris grave. But who today would look at a piece of Stickley furniture and call it a betrayal of the craft?
> The point I am making is a simple one. If you want to be a true purist you'll have to reject far more than workshop computers or power tools or even iron hand planes. You'll have to go back to rocks and sticks. Otherwise you will just be the newfangled woodworker with all the fancy tools to the first cave man you meet. Today's latest technologies are sure to become tomorrow's traditional tools just as yesterday's innovations are today's antiques. My solution is to embrace the true tradition of the craft, and it has nothing to do with the tools or the way you use them. It has little to do with your selection of materials or choice of joinery. It's what drove the first woodworker to pick up the first stick and say "ugh… me turn this into chair for Thag…" It's the desire to create something from scratch, to take raw materials and turn them into something you can point to and say "I made that". It's art even if you're not artistic, you're creating even if you're not creative. THAT is the true woodworking tradition, and it won't matter if woodworkers of the future cut flawless joints with lithium crystals controlled by a series of eye blinks from an easy chair. Because some day, even that will be considered old school woodworking.


You are a man of much wisdom Stumps. Carry on.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old School vs I-Phones- My "traditional woodworking" manifesto...*
> 
> Technology is unavoidable in today's workshop. Be it a smart phone in your pocket that rings just when you're stretching to apply that last clamp in the most awkward of positions, or an e-reader filled with the last two decades of woodworking magazines and sawdust, only the most stubborn among us has successfully banned all technology from their workspace. Even Roy Underhill, who will not allow something as modern as a steel measuring tape in his shop, tolerates the digital filming equipment that beams his show into our television screens.
> 
> A woodworking shop is by definition a place where a bit of the past is kept alive and the future is held at bay. In a world where more and more furniture is made from manufactured wood products that a tree would never recognize as its kin, by machines that suck a board in one end and spit a chair out the other, the small garage shop is a throwback to vanishing way of life. When we make something by hand, one piece at a time, with a material that is widely considered an old fashioned luxury, we are reversing some of the progress of our modern and enlightened society. So, why would a woodworker allow his shop to be invaded by the very essence of this society, the computers and cellphones and the tablets that are the tools of the society that seeks to destroy what the small shop stands for? Why would a man who retreats to the garage to unwind, after a forty hour work week in an office, flip on a satellite fed, high definition LCD television screen over the bench? Why would a person who cuts his dovetails by hand design that project on a sixty-four bit, four gigahertz hyper threading computer with three dimensional modeling software?
> 
> Today's woodworker is a sawing, sanding contradiction. We take pride in our traditional craft, but if you offer us a faster way to dovetail a drawer we'll give you four hundred bucks for the jig. We rail against cheap, mass produced furniture, but if we could justify the expense of a CNC machine you can bet we'd make every project with a digitally controlled router bit and just assemble the parts like a puzzle.
> 
> Of course, not every woodworker embraces all of the latest technology. Some still insist on the quiet, dust free bliss of traditional hand tools. Not the wood-bodied planes used for centuries, mind you. No, the best "traditional" hand tools are precisely machined to tolerances measured beyond the thousandth. They upgrade to the new tool steels created in labs and cryogenically hardened. They sharpen that steel with state of the art honing films and diamond pastes that are far finer than the messy old oil stones.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm one of you. I love the idea of traditional woodworking. I imagine myself sitting on a shaving horse with a drawknife and hickory shavings up to my waist. But I also love the idea of a micro-adjustable, multi-functional, lead-screw driven box joint jig.
> 
> I suppose it all comes down to the meaning of two words: "technology" and "traditional". I imagine that the first caveman woodworker simply banged a stick with another stick. To him, any edged tool was "technology" and those who used them were betraying the "traditional" craft. I'll bet the great masters of the eighteenth century had an entirely different idea of traditional woodworking than we have today. To a guy with an iron combination plane, a set of wooden skew rabbet planes must have seemed old fashioned indeed. When Stickley began mass producing his craftsman furniture in a big shop full of steam powered workstations Roubo surely rolled over in his Paris grave. But who today would look at a piece of Stickley furniture and call it a betrayal of the craft?
> The point I am making is a simple one. If you want to be a true purist you'll have to reject far more than workshop computers or power tools or even iron hand planes. You'll have to go back to rocks and sticks. Otherwise you will just be the newfangled woodworker with all the fancy tools to the first cave man you meet. Today's latest technologies are sure to become tomorrow's traditional tools just as yesterday's innovations are today's antiques. My solution is to embrace the true tradition of the craft, and it has nothing to do with the tools or the way you use them. It has little to do with your selection of materials or choice of joinery. It's what drove the first woodworker to pick up the first stick and say "ugh… me turn this into chair for Thag…" It's the desire to create something from scratch, to take raw materials and turn them into something you can point to and say "I made that". It's art even if you're not artistic, you're creating even if you're not creative. THAT is the true woodworking tradition, and it won't matter if woodworkers of the future cut flawless joints with lithium crystals controlled by a series of eye blinks from an easy chair. Because some day, even that will be considered old school woodworking.


PBS had "Norm"and now "Tommy"and Lj's has "Stumpy Nubs." And there is the "Wood Whisperer", and "Charles Neil". All brought to me from different technologies, using the technologies you describe.

"The empeor has no clothes"

Now we know?


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old School vs I-Phones- My "traditional woodworking" manifesto...*
> 
> Technology is unavoidable in today's workshop. Be it a smart phone in your pocket that rings just when you're stretching to apply that last clamp in the most awkward of positions, or an e-reader filled with the last two decades of woodworking magazines and sawdust, only the most stubborn among us has successfully banned all technology from their workspace. Even Roy Underhill, who will not allow something as modern as a steel measuring tape in his shop, tolerates the digital filming equipment that beams his show into our television screens.
> 
> A woodworking shop is by definition a place where a bit of the past is kept alive and the future is held at bay. In a world where more and more furniture is made from manufactured wood products that a tree would never recognize as its kin, by machines that suck a board in one end and spit a chair out the other, the small garage shop is a throwback to vanishing way of life. When we make something by hand, one piece at a time, with a material that is widely considered an old fashioned luxury, we are reversing some of the progress of our modern and enlightened society. So, why would a woodworker allow his shop to be invaded by the very essence of this society, the computers and cellphones and the tablets that are the tools of the society that seeks to destroy what the small shop stands for? Why would a man who retreats to the garage to unwind, after a forty hour work week in an office, flip on a satellite fed, high definition LCD television screen over the bench? Why would a person who cuts his dovetails by hand design that project on a sixty-four bit, four gigahertz hyper threading computer with three dimensional modeling software?
> 
> Today's woodworker is a sawing, sanding contradiction. We take pride in our traditional craft, but if you offer us a faster way to dovetail a drawer we'll give you four hundred bucks for the jig. We rail against cheap, mass produced furniture, but if we could justify the expense of a CNC machine you can bet we'd make every project with a digitally controlled router bit and just assemble the parts like a puzzle.
> 
> Of course, not every woodworker embraces all of the latest technology. Some still insist on the quiet, dust free bliss of traditional hand tools. Not the wood-bodied planes used for centuries, mind you. No, the best "traditional" hand tools are precisely machined to tolerances measured beyond the thousandth. They upgrade to the new tool steels created in labs and cryogenically hardened. They sharpen that steel with state of the art honing films and diamond pastes that are far finer than the messy old oil stones.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm one of you. I love the idea of traditional woodworking. I imagine myself sitting on a shaving horse with a drawknife and hickory shavings up to my waist. But I also love the idea of a micro-adjustable, multi-functional, lead-screw driven box joint jig.
> 
> I suppose it all comes down to the meaning of two words: "technology" and "traditional". I imagine that the first caveman woodworker simply banged a stick with another stick. To him, any edged tool was "technology" and those who used them were betraying the "traditional" craft. I'll bet the great masters of the eighteenth century had an entirely different idea of traditional woodworking than we have today. To a guy with an iron combination plane, a set of wooden skew rabbet planes must have seemed old fashioned indeed. When Stickley began mass producing his craftsman furniture in a big shop full of steam powered workstations Roubo surely rolled over in his Paris grave. But who today would look at a piece of Stickley furniture and call it a betrayal of the craft?
> The point I am making is a simple one. If you want to be a true purist you'll have to reject far more than workshop computers or power tools or even iron hand planes. You'll have to go back to rocks and sticks. Otherwise you will just be the newfangled woodworker with all the fancy tools to the first cave man you meet. Today's latest technologies are sure to become tomorrow's traditional tools just as yesterday's innovations are today's antiques. My solution is to embrace the true tradition of the craft, and it has nothing to do with the tools or the way you use them. It has little to do with your selection of materials or choice of joinery. It's what drove the first woodworker to pick up the first stick and say "ugh… me turn this into chair for Thag…" It's the desire to create something from scratch, to take raw materials and turn them into something you can point to and say "I made that". It's art even if you're not artistic, you're creating even if you're not creative. THAT is the true woodworking tradition, and it won't matter if woodworkers of the future cut flawless joints with lithium crystals controlled by a series of eye blinks from an easy chair. Because some day, even that will be considered old school woodworking.


I don't think more truer words have ever been said, err digitally uttered!!! Progress can be measured in several ways and always differently by anyone's account. Tighter joinery, faster assembly, less use of precious resourses, less waist and the quantifiers could go on and on and on….....

Great post there, Stumpy! Always engaging, enlightening and entertaining!!!

Thanks for sharing the "Crazy Stuff Stumpy Thinks About".


----------



## Bluepine38

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old School vs I-Phones- My "traditional woodworking" manifesto...*
> 
> Technology is unavoidable in today's workshop. Be it a smart phone in your pocket that rings just when you're stretching to apply that last clamp in the most awkward of positions, or an e-reader filled with the last two decades of woodworking magazines and sawdust, only the most stubborn among us has successfully banned all technology from their workspace. Even Roy Underhill, who will not allow something as modern as a steel measuring tape in his shop, tolerates the digital filming equipment that beams his show into our television screens.
> 
> A woodworking shop is by definition a place where a bit of the past is kept alive and the future is held at bay. In a world where more and more furniture is made from manufactured wood products that a tree would never recognize as its kin, by machines that suck a board in one end and spit a chair out the other, the small garage shop is a throwback to vanishing way of life. When we make something by hand, one piece at a time, with a material that is widely considered an old fashioned luxury, we are reversing some of the progress of our modern and enlightened society. So, why would a woodworker allow his shop to be invaded by the very essence of this society, the computers and cellphones and the tablets that are the tools of the society that seeks to destroy what the small shop stands for? Why would a man who retreats to the garage to unwind, after a forty hour work week in an office, flip on a satellite fed, high definition LCD television screen over the bench? Why would a person who cuts his dovetails by hand design that project on a sixty-four bit, four gigahertz hyper threading computer with three dimensional modeling software?
> 
> Today's woodworker is a sawing, sanding contradiction. We take pride in our traditional craft, but if you offer us a faster way to dovetail a drawer we'll give you four hundred bucks for the jig. We rail against cheap, mass produced furniture, but if we could justify the expense of a CNC machine you can bet we'd make every project with a digitally controlled router bit and just assemble the parts like a puzzle.
> 
> Of course, not every woodworker embraces all of the latest technology. Some still insist on the quiet, dust free bliss of traditional hand tools. Not the wood-bodied planes used for centuries, mind you. No, the best "traditional" hand tools are precisely machined to tolerances measured beyond the thousandth. They upgrade to the new tool steels created in labs and cryogenically hardened. They sharpen that steel with state of the art honing films and diamond pastes that are far finer than the messy old oil stones.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm one of you. I love the idea of traditional woodworking. I imagine myself sitting on a shaving horse with a drawknife and hickory shavings up to my waist. But I also love the idea of a micro-adjustable, multi-functional, lead-screw driven box joint jig.
> 
> I suppose it all comes down to the meaning of two words: "technology" and "traditional". I imagine that the first caveman woodworker simply banged a stick with another stick. To him, any edged tool was "technology" and those who used them were betraying the "traditional" craft. I'll bet the great masters of the eighteenth century had an entirely different idea of traditional woodworking than we have today. To a guy with an iron combination plane, a set of wooden skew rabbet planes must have seemed old fashioned indeed. When Stickley began mass producing his craftsman furniture in a big shop full of steam powered workstations Roubo surely rolled over in his Paris grave. But who today would look at a piece of Stickley furniture and call it a betrayal of the craft?
> The point I am making is a simple one. If you want to be a true purist you'll have to reject far more than workshop computers or power tools or even iron hand planes. You'll have to go back to rocks and sticks. Otherwise you will just be the newfangled woodworker with all the fancy tools to the first cave man you meet. Today's latest technologies are sure to become tomorrow's traditional tools just as yesterday's innovations are today's antiques. My solution is to embrace the true tradition of the craft, and it has nothing to do with the tools or the way you use them. It has little to do with your selection of materials or choice of joinery. It's what drove the first woodworker to pick up the first stick and say "ugh… me turn this into chair for Thag…" It's the desire to create something from scratch, to take raw materials and turn them into something you can point to and say "I made that". It's art even if you're not artistic, you're creating even if you're not creative. THAT is the true woodworking tradition, and it won't matter if woodworkers of the future cut flawless joints with lithium crystals controlled by a series of eye blinks from an easy chair. Because some day, even that will be considered old school woodworking.


Thank you for sharing your thoughts with us, I am getting to the point where I go out in the shop to play
with wood and my thoughts. Occasionally something useful and wonderful (to me at least) comes out of it,
and sometimes something I can share with the extended family and others. It is a great cave that gives me
a place to get out of the rain, snow and cold and keeps me out of trouble. This site gives me lots of ideas
to use my wood for, may not get around to all of them, but it keeps me happy. My tools vary from an old
hand made knife from my father to fancy lathes and bandsaws, but I agree with you. It is my contemporary
woodworking, and it may be my great- grandsons old school woodworking.


----------



## MarkSr

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old School vs I-Phones- My "traditional woodworking" manifesto...*
> 
> Technology is unavoidable in today's workshop. Be it a smart phone in your pocket that rings just when you're stretching to apply that last clamp in the most awkward of positions, or an e-reader filled with the last two decades of woodworking magazines and sawdust, only the most stubborn among us has successfully banned all technology from their workspace. Even Roy Underhill, who will not allow something as modern as a steel measuring tape in his shop, tolerates the digital filming equipment that beams his show into our television screens.
> 
> A woodworking shop is by definition a place where a bit of the past is kept alive and the future is held at bay. In a world where more and more furniture is made from manufactured wood products that a tree would never recognize as its kin, by machines that suck a board in one end and spit a chair out the other, the small garage shop is a throwback to vanishing way of life. When we make something by hand, one piece at a time, with a material that is widely considered an old fashioned luxury, we are reversing some of the progress of our modern and enlightened society. So, why would a woodworker allow his shop to be invaded by the very essence of this society, the computers and cellphones and the tablets that are the tools of the society that seeks to destroy what the small shop stands for? Why would a man who retreats to the garage to unwind, after a forty hour work week in an office, flip on a satellite fed, high definition LCD television screen over the bench? Why would a person who cuts his dovetails by hand design that project on a sixty-four bit, four gigahertz hyper threading computer with three dimensional modeling software?
> 
> Today's woodworker is a sawing, sanding contradiction. We take pride in our traditional craft, but if you offer us a faster way to dovetail a drawer we'll give you four hundred bucks for the jig. We rail against cheap, mass produced furniture, but if we could justify the expense of a CNC machine you can bet we'd make every project with a digitally controlled router bit and just assemble the parts like a puzzle.
> 
> Of course, not every woodworker embraces all of the latest technology. Some still insist on the quiet, dust free bliss of traditional hand tools. Not the wood-bodied planes used for centuries, mind you. No, the best "traditional" hand tools are precisely machined to tolerances measured beyond the thousandth. They upgrade to the new tool steels created in labs and cryogenically hardened. They sharpen that steel with state of the art honing films and diamond pastes that are far finer than the messy old oil stones.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm one of you. I love the idea of traditional woodworking. I imagine myself sitting on a shaving horse with a drawknife and hickory shavings up to my waist. But I also love the idea of a micro-adjustable, multi-functional, lead-screw driven box joint jig.
> 
> I suppose it all comes down to the meaning of two words: "technology" and "traditional". I imagine that the first caveman woodworker simply banged a stick with another stick. To him, any edged tool was "technology" and those who used them were betraying the "traditional" craft. I'll bet the great masters of the eighteenth century had an entirely different idea of traditional woodworking than we have today. To a guy with an iron combination plane, a set of wooden skew rabbet planes must have seemed old fashioned indeed. When Stickley began mass producing his craftsman furniture in a big shop full of steam powered workstations Roubo surely rolled over in his Paris grave. But who today would look at a piece of Stickley furniture and call it a betrayal of the craft?
> The point I am making is a simple one. If you want to be a true purist you'll have to reject far more than workshop computers or power tools or even iron hand planes. You'll have to go back to rocks and sticks. Otherwise you will just be the newfangled woodworker with all the fancy tools to the first cave man you meet. Today's latest technologies are sure to become tomorrow's traditional tools just as yesterday's innovations are today's antiques. My solution is to embrace the true tradition of the craft, and it has nothing to do with the tools or the way you use them. It has little to do with your selection of materials or choice of joinery. It's what drove the first woodworker to pick up the first stick and say "ugh… me turn this into chair for Thag…" It's the desire to create something from scratch, to take raw materials and turn them into something you can point to and say "I made that". It's art even if you're not artistic, you're creating even if you're not creative. THAT is the true woodworking tradition, and it won't matter if woodworkers of the future cut flawless joints with lithium crystals controlled by a series of eye blinks from an easy chair. Because some day, even that will be considered old school woodworking.


Great words of wisdom Stumpy, as always Keep them coming and the wonderful and informative videos.

Hey Gus, you got 8 yrs on me and I call myself the "apprentice woodworker"


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old School vs I-Phones- My "traditional woodworking" manifesto...*
> 
> Technology is unavoidable in today's workshop. Be it a smart phone in your pocket that rings just when you're stretching to apply that last clamp in the most awkward of positions, or an e-reader filled with the last two decades of woodworking magazines and sawdust, only the most stubborn among us has successfully banned all technology from their workspace. Even Roy Underhill, who will not allow something as modern as a steel measuring tape in his shop, tolerates the digital filming equipment that beams his show into our television screens.
> 
> A woodworking shop is by definition a place where a bit of the past is kept alive and the future is held at bay. In a world where more and more furniture is made from manufactured wood products that a tree would never recognize as its kin, by machines that suck a board in one end and spit a chair out the other, the small garage shop is a throwback to vanishing way of life. When we make something by hand, one piece at a time, with a material that is widely considered an old fashioned luxury, we are reversing some of the progress of our modern and enlightened society. So, why would a woodworker allow his shop to be invaded by the very essence of this society, the computers and cellphones and the tablets that are the tools of the society that seeks to destroy what the small shop stands for? Why would a man who retreats to the garage to unwind, after a forty hour work week in an office, flip on a satellite fed, high definition LCD television screen over the bench? Why would a person who cuts his dovetails by hand design that project on a sixty-four bit, four gigahertz hyper threading computer with three dimensional modeling software?
> 
> Today's woodworker is a sawing, sanding contradiction. We take pride in our traditional craft, but if you offer us a faster way to dovetail a drawer we'll give you four hundred bucks for the jig. We rail against cheap, mass produced furniture, but if we could justify the expense of a CNC machine you can bet we'd make every project with a digitally controlled router bit and just assemble the parts like a puzzle.
> 
> Of course, not every woodworker embraces all of the latest technology. Some still insist on the quiet, dust free bliss of traditional hand tools. Not the wood-bodied planes used for centuries, mind you. No, the best "traditional" hand tools are precisely machined to tolerances measured beyond the thousandth. They upgrade to the new tool steels created in labs and cryogenically hardened. They sharpen that steel with state of the art honing films and diamond pastes that are far finer than the messy old oil stones.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm one of you. I love the idea of traditional woodworking. I imagine myself sitting on a shaving horse with a drawknife and hickory shavings up to my waist. But I also love the idea of a micro-adjustable, multi-functional, lead-screw driven box joint jig.
> 
> I suppose it all comes down to the meaning of two words: "technology" and "traditional". I imagine that the first caveman woodworker simply banged a stick with another stick. To him, any edged tool was "technology" and those who used them were betraying the "traditional" craft. I'll bet the great masters of the eighteenth century had an entirely different idea of traditional woodworking than we have today. To a guy with an iron combination plane, a set of wooden skew rabbet planes must have seemed old fashioned indeed. When Stickley began mass producing his craftsman furniture in a big shop full of steam powered workstations Roubo surely rolled over in his Paris grave. But who today would look at a piece of Stickley furniture and call it a betrayal of the craft?
> The point I am making is a simple one. If you want to be a true purist you'll have to reject far more than workshop computers or power tools or even iron hand planes. You'll have to go back to rocks and sticks. Otherwise you will just be the newfangled woodworker with all the fancy tools to the first cave man you meet. Today's latest technologies are sure to become tomorrow's traditional tools just as yesterday's innovations are today's antiques. My solution is to embrace the true tradition of the craft, and it has nothing to do with the tools or the way you use them. It has little to do with your selection of materials or choice of joinery. It's what drove the first woodworker to pick up the first stick and say "ugh… me turn this into chair for Thag…" It's the desire to create something from scratch, to take raw materials and turn them into something you can point to and say "I made that". It's art even if you're not artistic, you're creating even if you're not creative. THAT is the true woodworking tradition, and it won't matter if woodworkers of the future cut flawless joints with lithium crystals controlled by a series of eye blinks from an easy chair. Because some day, even that will be considered old school woodworking.


Well put Stumpy…..


----------



## Randy_ATX

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old School vs I-Phones- My "traditional woodworking" manifesto...*
> 
> Technology is unavoidable in today's workshop. Be it a smart phone in your pocket that rings just when you're stretching to apply that last clamp in the most awkward of positions, or an e-reader filled with the last two decades of woodworking magazines and sawdust, only the most stubborn among us has successfully banned all technology from their workspace. Even Roy Underhill, who will not allow something as modern as a steel measuring tape in his shop, tolerates the digital filming equipment that beams his show into our television screens.
> 
> A woodworking shop is by definition a place where a bit of the past is kept alive and the future is held at bay. In a world where more and more furniture is made from manufactured wood products that a tree would never recognize as its kin, by machines that suck a board in one end and spit a chair out the other, the small garage shop is a throwback to vanishing way of life. When we make something by hand, one piece at a time, with a material that is widely considered an old fashioned luxury, we are reversing some of the progress of our modern and enlightened society. So, why would a woodworker allow his shop to be invaded by the very essence of this society, the computers and cellphones and the tablets that are the tools of the society that seeks to destroy what the small shop stands for? Why would a man who retreats to the garage to unwind, after a forty hour work week in an office, flip on a satellite fed, high definition LCD television screen over the bench? Why would a person who cuts his dovetails by hand design that project on a sixty-four bit, four gigahertz hyper threading computer with three dimensional modeling software?
> 
> Today's woodworker is a sawing, sanding contradiction. We take pride in our traditional craft, but if you offer us a faster way to dovetail a drawer we'll give you four hundred bucks for the jig. We rail against cheap, mass produced furniture, but if we could justify the expense of a CNC machine you can bet we'd make every project with a digitally controlled router bit and just assemble the parts like a puzzle.
> 
> Of course, not every woodworker embraces all of the latest technology. Some still insist on the quiet, dust free bliss of traditional hand tools. Not the wood-bodied planes used for centuries, mind you. No, the best "traditional" hand tools are precisely machined to tolerances measured beyond the thousandth. They upgrade to the new tool steels created in labs and cryogenically hardened. They sharpen that steel with state of the art honing films and diamond pastes that are far finer than the messy old oil stones.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm one of you. I love the idea of traditional woodworking. I imagine myself sitting on a shaving horse with a drawknife and hickory shavings up to my waist. But I also love the idea of a micro-adjustable, multi-functional, lead-screw driven box joint jig.
> 
> I suppose it all comes down to the meaning of two words: "technology" and "traditional". I imagine that the first caveman woodworker simply banged a stick with another stick. To him, any edged tool was "technology" and those who used them were betraying the "traditional" craft. I'll bet the great masters of the eighteenth century had an entirely different idea of traditional woodworking than we have today. To a guy with an iron combination plane, a set of wooden skew rabbet planes must have seemed old fashioned indeed. When Stickley began mass producing his craftsman furniture in a big shop full of steam powered workstations Roubo surely rolled over in his Paris grave. But who today would look at a piece of Stickley furniture and call it a betrayal of the craft?
> The point I am making is a simple one. If you want to be a true purist you'll have to reject far more than workshop computers or power tools or even iron hand planes. You'll have to go back to rocks and sticks. Otherwise you will just be the newfangled woodworker with all the fancy tools to the first cave man you meet. Today's latest technologies are sure to become tomorrow's traditional tools just as yesterday's innovations are today's antiques. My solution is to embrace the true tradition of the craft, and it has nothing to do with the tools or the way you use them. It has little to do with your selection of materials or choice of joinery. It's what drove the first woodworker to pick up the first stick and say "ugh… me turn this into chair for Thag…" It's the desire to create something from scratch, to take raw materials and turn them into something you can point to and say "I made that". It's art even if you're not artistic, you're creating even if you're not creative. THAT is the true woodworking tradition, and it won't matter if woodworkers of the future cut flawless joints with lithium crystals controlled by a series of eye blinks from an easy chair. Because some day, even that will be considered old school woodworking.


Exactly what Marty said - Well put Stumpy. Enjoyed the read.


----------



## luv2learn

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old School vs I-Phones- My "traditional woodworking" manifesto...*
> 
> Technology is unavoidable in today's workshop. Be it a smart phone in your pocket that rings just when you're stretching to apply that last clamp in the most awkward of positions, or an e-reader filled with the last two decades of woodworking magazines and sawdust, only the most stubborn among us has successfully banned all technology from their workspace. Even Roy Underhill, who will not allow something as modern as a steel measuring tape in his shop, tolerates the digital filming equipment that beams his show into our television screens.
> 
> A woodworking shop is by definition a place where a bit of the past is kept alive and the future is held at bay. In a world where more and more furniture is made from manufactured wood products that a tree would never recognize as its kin, by machines that suck a board in one end and spit a chair out the other, the small garage shop is a throwback to vanishing way of life. When we make something by hand, one piece at a time, with a material that is widely considered an old fashioned luxury, we are reversing some of the progress of our modern and enlightened society. So, why would a woodworker allow his shop to be invaded by the very essence of this society, the computers and cellphones and the tablets that are the tools of the society that seeks to destroy what the small shop stands for? Why would a man who retreats to the garage to unwind, after a forty hour work week in an office, flip on a satellite fed, high definition LCD television screen over the bench? Why would a person who cuts his dovetails by hand design that project on a sixty-four bit, four gigahertz hyper threading computer with three dimensional modeling software?
> 
> Today's woodworker is a sawing, sanding contradiction. We take pride in our traditional craft, but if you offer us a faster way to dovetail a drawer we'll give you four hundred bucks for the jig. We rail against cheap, mass produced furniture, but if we could justify the expense of a CNC machine you can bet we'd make every project with a digitally controlled router bit and just assemble the parts like a puzzle.
> 
> Of course, not every woodworker embraces all of the latest technology. Some still insist on the quiet, dust free bliss of traditional hand tools. Not the wood-bodied planes used for centuries, mind you. No, the best "traditional" hand tools are precisely machined to tolerances measured beyond the thousandth. They upgrade to the new tool steels created in labs and cryogenically hardened. They sharpen that steel with state of the art honing films and diamond pastes that are far finer than the messy old oil stones.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm one of you. I love the idea of traditional woodworking. I imagine myself sitting on a shaving horse with a drawknife and hickory shavings up to my waist. But I also love the idea of a micro-adjustable, multi-functional, lead-screw driven box joint jig.
> 
> I suppose it all comes down to the meaning of two words: "technology" and "traditional". I imagine that the first caveman woodworker simply banged a stick with another stick. To him, any edged tool was "technology" and those who used them were betraying the "traditional" craft. I'll bet the great masters of the eighteenth century had an entirely different idea of traditional woodworking than we have today. To a guy with an iron combination plane, a set of wooden skew rabbet planes must have seemed old fashioned indeed. When Stickley began mass producing his craftsman furniture in a big shop full of steam powered workstations Roubo surely rolled over in his Paris grave. But who today would look at a piece of Stickley furniture and call it a betrayal of the craft?
> The point I am making is a simple one. If you want to be a true purist you'll have to reject far more than workshop computers or power tools or even iron hand planes. You'll have to go back to rocks and sticks. Otherwise you will just be the newfangled woodworker with all the fancy tools to the first cave man you meet. Today's latest technologies are sure to become tomorrow's traditional tools just as yesterday's innovations are today's antiques. My solution is to embrace the true tradition of the craft, and it has nothing to do with the tools or the way you use them. It has little to do with your selection of materials or choice of joinery. It's what drove the first woodworker to pick up the first stick and say "ugh… me turn this into chair for Thag…" It's the desire to create something from scratch, to take raw materials and turn them into something you can point to and say "I made that". It's art even if you're not artistic, you're creating even if you're not creative. THAT is the true woodworking tradition, and it won't matter if woodworkers of the future cut flawless joints with lithium crystals controlled by a series of eye blinks from an easy chair. Because some day, even that will be considered old school woodworking.


Amen and Amen!!


----------



## emart

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old School vs I-Phones- My "traditional woodworking" manifesto...*
> 
> Technology is unavoidable in today's workshop. Be it a smart phone in your pocket that rings just when you're stretching to apply that last clamp in the most awkward of positions, or an e-reader filled with the last two decades of woodworking magazines and sawdust, only the most stubborn among us has successfully banned all technology from their workspace. Even Roy Underhill, who will not allow something as modern as a steel measuring tape in his shop, tolerates the digital filming equipment that beams his show into our television screens.
> 
> A woodworking shop is by definition a place where a bit of the past is kept alive and the future is held at bay. In a world where more and more furniture is made from manufactured wood products that a tree would never recognize as its kin, by machines that suck a board in one end and spit a chair out the other, the small garage shop is a throwback to vanishing way of life. When we make something by hand, one piece at a time, with a material that is widely considered an old fashioned luxury, we are reversing some of the progress of our modern and enlightened society. So, why would a woodworker allow his shop to be invaded by the very essence of this society, the computers and cellphones and the tablets that are the tools of the society that seeks to destroy what the small shop stands for? Why would a man who retreats to the garage to unwind, after a forty hour work week in an office, flip on a satellite fed, high definition LCD television screen over the bench? Why would a person who cuts his dovetails by hand design that project on a sixty-four bit, four gigahertz hyper threading computer with three dimensional modeling software?
> 
> Today's woodworker is a sawing, sanding contradiction. We take pride in our traditional craft, but if you offer us a faster way to dovetail a drawer we'll give you four hundred bucks for the jig. We rail against cheap, mass produced furniture, but if we could justify the expense of a CNC machine you can bet we'd make every project with a digitally controlled router bit and just assemble the parts like a puzzle.
> 
> Of course, not every woodworker embraces all of the latest technology. Some still insist on the quiet, dust free bliss of traditional hand tools. Not the wood-bodied planes used for centuries, mind you. No, the best "traditional" hand tools are precisely machined to tolerances measured beyond the thousandth. They upgrade to the new tool steels created in labs and cryogenically hardened. They sharpen that steel with state of the art honing films and diamond pastes that are far finer than the messy old oil stones.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm one of you. I love the idea of traditional woodworking. I imagine myself sitting on a shaving horse with a drawknife and hickory shavings up to my waist. But I also love the idea of a micro-adjustable, multi-functional, lead-screw driven box joint jig.
> 
> I suppose it all comes down to the meaning of two words: "technology" and "traditional". I imagine that the first caveman woodworker simply banged a stick with another stick. To him, any edged tool was "technology" and those who used them were betraying the "traditional" craft. I'll bet the great masters of the eighteenth century had an entirely different idea of traditional woodworking than we have today. To a guy with an iron combination plane, a set of wooden skew rabbet planes must have seemed old fashioned indeed. When Stickley began mass producing his craftsman furniture in a big shop full of steam powered workstations Roubo surely rolled over in his Paris grave. But who today would look at a piece of Stickley furniture and call it a betrayal of the craft?
> The point I am making is a simple one. If you want to be a true purist you'll have to reject far more than workshop computers or power tools or even iron hand planes. You'll have to go back to rocks and sticks. Otherwise you will just be the newfangled woodworker with all the fancy tools to the first cave man you meet. Today's latest technologies are sure to become tomorrow's traditional tools just as yesterday's innovations are today's antiques. My solution is to embrace the true tradition of the craft, and it has nothing to do with the tools or the way you use them. It has little to do with your selection of materials or choice of joinery. It's what drove the first woodworker to pick up the first stick and say "ugh… me turn this into chair for Thag…" It's the desire to create something from scratch, to take raw materials and turn them into something you can point to and say "I made that". It's art even if you're not artistic, you're creating even if you're not creative. THAT is the true woodworking tradition, and it won't matter if woodworkers of the future cut flawless joints with lithium crystals controlled by a series of eye blinks from an easy chair. Because some day, even that will be considered old school woodworking.


Definitely an interesting read. Personally I tend to flip flop depending on what I am doing. I am just as at home making mortise and tenon joints with a chisel or an axe and hand forging a froe with a handle made to fiy my palm perfectly as I am using a modern thickness planer or a fancy molding machine with every jig and fixture my wallet will allow. For me the end result I want is my determining factor since I still enjoy innovating so long as the end result isnt some MDF junk that disintegrates in 10 minutes.


----------



## chrisstef

StumpyNubs said:


> *Old School vs I-Phones- My "traditional woodworking" manifesto...*
> 
> Technology is unavoidable in today's workshop. Be it a smart phone in your pocket that rings just when you're stretching to apply that last clamp in the most awkward of positions, or an e-reader filled with the last two decades of woodworking magazines and sawdust, only the most stubborn among us has successfully banned all technology from their workspace. Even Roy Underhill, who will not allow something as modern as a steel measuring tape in his shop, tolerates the digital filming equipment that beams his show into our television screens.
> 
> A woodworking shop is by definition a place where a bit of the past is kept alive and the future is held at bay. In a world where more and more furniture is made from manufactured wood products that a tree would never recognize as its kin, by machines that suck a board in one end and spit a chair out the other, the small garage shop is a throwback to vanishing way of life. When we make something by hand, one piece at a time, with a material that is widely considered an old fashioned luxury, we are reversing some of the progress of our modern and enlightened society. So, why would a woodworker allow his shop to be invaded by the very essence of this society, the computers and cellphones and the tablets that are the tools of the society that seeks to destroy what the small shop stands for? Why would a man who retreats to the garage to unwind, after a forty hour work week in an office, flip on a satellite fed, high definition LCD television screen over the bench? Why would a person who cuts his dovetails by hand design that project on a sixty-four bit, four gigahertz hyper threading computer with three dimensional modeling software?
> 
> Today's woodworker is a sawing, sanding contradiction. We take pride in our traditional craft, but if you offer us a faster way to dovetail a drawer we'll give you four hundred bucks for the jig. We rail against cheap, mass produced furniture, but if we could justify the expense of a CNC machine you can bet we'd make every project with a digitally controlled router bit and just assemble the parts like a puzzle.
> 
> Of course, not every woodworker embraces all of the latest technology. Some still insist on the quiet, dust free bliss of traditional hand tools. Not the wood-bodied planes used for centuries, mind you. No, the best "traditional" hand tools are precisely machined to tolerances measured beyond the thousandth. They upgrade to the new tool steels created in labs and cryogenically hardened. They sharpen that steel with state of the art honing films and diamond pastes that are far finer than the messy old oil stones.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm one of you. I love the idea of traditional woodworking. I imagine myself sitting on a shaving horse with a drawknife and hickory shavings up to my waist. But I also love the idea of a micro-adjustable, multi-functional, lead-screw driven box joint jig.
> 
> I suppose it all comes down to the meaning of two words: "technology" and "traditional". I imagine that the first caveman woodworker simply banged a stick with another stick. To him, any edged tool was "technology" and those who used them were betraying the "traditional" craft. I'll bet the great masters of the eighteenth century had an entirely different idea of traditional woodworking than we have today. To a guy with an iron combination plane, a set of wooden skew rabbet planes must have seemed old fashioned indeed. When Stickley began mass producing his craftsman furniture in a big shop full of steam powered workstations Roubo surely rolled over in his Paris grave. But who today would look at a piece of Stickley furniture and call it a betrayal of the craft?
> The point I am making is a simple one. If you want to be a true purist you'll have to reject far more than workshop computers or power tools or even iron hand planes. You'll have to go back to rocks and sticks. Otherwise you will just be the newfangled woodworker with all the fancy tools to the first cave man you meet. Today's latest technologies are sure to become tomorrow's traditional tools just as yesterday's innovations are today's antiques. My solution is to embrace the true tradition of the craft, and it has nothing to do with the tools or the way you use them. It has little to do with your selection of materials or choice of joinery. It's what drove the first woodworker to pick up the first stick and say "ugh… me turn this into chair for Thag…" It's the desire to create something from scratch, to take raw materials and turn them into something you can point to and say "I made that". It's art even if you're not artistic, you're creating even if you're not creative. THAT is the true woodworking tradition, and it won't matter if woodworkers of the future cut flawless joints with lithium crystals controlled by a series of eye blinks from an easy chair. Because some day, even that will be considered old school woodworking.












Well said Stump!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*How I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft: Stumpy vs. the Zombies...*

The biggest holiday of the year has just past. Bigger than Christmas, bigger than Rosh Hashanah, even bigger than Washington's Birthday. It's called Black Friday and for good reason. It's the day the shopping gods are appeased by the sacrifice of virgin greenbacks. When America's trailer parks empty and the Walmarts fill with herds of greedy consumers looking for a deal on something, anything that will satisfy their lust for stuff. I've seen a dozen overweight women brawl like ultimate fighters over a bin of bath towels as if they were desperately hungry and this was the last stock of government cheese. (OH SETTLE DOWN! Before you call the P.C. Police you should know that I spent a good chunk of my childhood living in a trailer park off government cheese, which makes me qualified to make a joke or two about it!)

*(Your can read the rest of this blog below… or scroll to the bottom instead and listen to the audio version if you prefer my sweet, relaxing voice…)*

How does a woodworker fit into this grand celebration of consumerism? As the saying goes, if you can't beat 'em… well, bring a bigger club. That's exactly what I did this past Friday. Determined to find a deal worthy of a reasonably adequate woodworker with a tendency to pinch a penny or two, I got out of bed at the crack of 9am and pointed the pickup toward Woodcraft. I was prepared, sales paper neatly folded in my pocket, wallet stuffed with plastic, pepper spray secured in a holster at my hip. You could say I was a late shopper, but you'd be wrong, so why would you say that? No, I was arriving just in time because Woodcraft doesn't open early like the other stores. They know that woodworkers won't camp out on the sidewalks days in advance, sacrificing sleep and dignity to save a few bucks. But I wasn't taking anything for granted; I was prepared to defend myself should any nut-job, drunk with the holiday spirit, want a piece of this. As I pulled into my parking spot I pointed an eye in each direction like a gecko, scanning the lot for dangerous hooligans.

At this point I should tell you that I was once infected with the Black Friday disease. Yes, even I, in all my worldly wisdom and maturity, could once be found standing in predawn lines, thawing my blackened toes over tiny fires kindled among discarded McDonalds wrappers on electronics store sidewalks. I've elbowed my way into more than one store, emerging through narrow entryway doors with my shirt torn from my body and my pants in tatters around my ankles, scarcely alive but deeply focused on the mission ahead. The intoxicating smell of discount televisions and giant summer sausage rolls for a buck has enticed me to do things I am not proud of. I excused myself with the fact that I'd never shoved an octogenarian with a walker or used a child as a human shield. But I've lost a great deal of self-respect simply by being among the crowd as passersby mockingly honk their horns and shout expletives on their way home to warm beds as we fend off hypothermia with body to body heat. I have spent long hours waiting to save fifty bucks without considering that a minimum wage job would net me more for those hours, and spared me the painful amputation of frostbitten digits. So I speak from experience, from wisdom earned the hard way. You might even call it street smarts. I know the sort of people that a reasonable shopper must look out for, because I once was that sort of person. I'd kill you for a cup of lukewarm coffee as soon as look at you.

So as I emerged from my pickup at Woodcraft my senses were keenly alert. I scanned the sidewalks in all directions like a man in a horror movie being stalked by brain hungry zombies. I gripped a chunk of hardwood in my right hand, spikes fashioned from drywall screws driven through the end. I sniffed the wind, listened intently for any sign of danger. But there was none. The few customers I saw seemed to be human and they were filing into the store with order and something I had never seen before: I think my grandfather used to call it…. manners. One man held the door for another who smiled, yes, SMILED! This was no day for smiling! This was Black Friday! It had to be a trick; I resolved keep my guard up. But even so I surrendered my club and stalked toward the entrance with my hand over my pepper spray like a desperado ready for the quick- draw. As I entered the store the scent of coffee struck me in the face like a slab of hard maple. I wasn't expecting this, it felt wrong. The lady at the front counter greeted me by name and I shouted "LEAVE ME ALONE! I'M JUST BROWSING!"

This is where the whole incident took a dramatic turn. You see, I had come expecting to be molested by angry crowds whipped into frenzy by the tantalizing sales papers and the heartless employees mocking us through the glass as they delayed opening the store for a few seconds just to see if one of us would go off the deep end. But I found no long lines at Woodcraft, no toothless cussing or savage beatings among unruly shoppers. People were browsing, chatting, even laughing and enjoying themselves! The "door-buster" items that many had come for were easy to locate, without the crushing disappointment of losing out on the last one to some teenager with an infected nose ring that is clearly just going to put it on ebay and make a tidy profit. I drank three cups of coffee without a rebuke from anyone; the salespeople were accommodating, even friendly.

Now, you may think an internet woodworking celebrity such as me would have a hard time in a Woodcraft store. But I swear it was as if I was just another customer. Nobody asked for an autograph, not a single child peed his pants with excitement, nor did any of the store's female clientele toss their undergarments at me when I walked down the aisle. I hovered around the front of the store for a good long time just to confirm my suspicion, and was satisfied that everyone was just too polite to bother me. Clearly they were trying their best to pretend that they didn't know that I was among them, and I was very grateful for their convincing act. I collected my items, drank another cup of free coffee and checked out with speed and efficiency. It was like an episode of the Twilight Zone, without the poor acting and even poorer special effects. In a city full of chaos, where sirens could be heard in the distance as emergency personal rushed to the latest scene of consumer carnage, I had found an oasis of peace and tranquility, a place where a person could spend a little more than he could afford without feeling like a steer in a stampede toward the killing floor with the smell of blood in the air. I wasn't shoved; nobody tried to feel me up. I only had to throw one punch and that was over a cookie, so it's at least partially excusable.

The bottom line is this… I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft because woodworkers know how to deal with shopping without losing their minds. We don't shoot anyone; we don't get into our cars and try to run down the guy who got the last VCR. We are a breed of honest, reasonable people, with a ratio of nut-jobs that is infinitesimal when compared to your average population. I take at least partial credit for that, as the host of Blue Collar Woodworking. I mean, after all, what calms the holiday nerves better than good old fashioned woodworking entertainment from a chubby guy with questionable skills?

Next year, I might even leave my flak jacket at home. But the pepper spray stays on my hip. You never know when you'll need it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

StumpyNubs said:


> *How I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft: Stumpy vs. the Zombies...*
> 
> The biggest holiday of the year has just past. Bigger than Christmas, bigger than Rosh Hashanah, even bigger than Washington's Birthday. It's called Black Friday and for good reason. It's the day the shopping gods are appeased by the sacrifice of virgin greenbacks. When America's trailer parks empty and the Walmarts fill with herds of greedy consumers looking for a deal on something, anything that will satisfy their lust for stuff. I've seen a dozen overweight women brawl like ultimate fighters over a bin of bath towels as if they were desperately hungry and this was the last stock of government cheese. (OH SETTLE DOWN! Before you call the P.C. Police you should know that I spent a good chunk of my childhood living in a trailer park off government cheese, which makes me qualified to make a joke or two about it!)
> 
> *(Your can read the rest of this blog below… or scroll to the bottom instead and listen to the audio version if you prefer my sweet, relaxing voice…)*
> 
> How does a woodworker fit into this grand celebration of consumerism? As the saying goes, if you can't beat 'em… well, bring a bigger club. That's exactly what I did this past Friday. Determined to find a deal worthy of a reasonably adequate woodworker with a tendency to pinch a penny or two, I got out of bed at the crack of 9am and pointed the pickup toward Woodcraft. I was prepared, sales paper neatly folded in my pocket, wallet stuffed with plastic, pepper spray secured in a holster at my hip. You could say I was a late shopper, but you'd be wrong, so why would you say that? No, I was arriving just in time because Woodcraft doesn't open early like the other stores. They know that woodworkers won't camp out on the sidewalks days in advance, sacrificing sleep and dignity to save a few bucks. But I wasn't taking anything for granted; I was prepared to defend myself should any nut-job, drunk with the holiday spirit, want a piece of this. As I pulled into my parking spot I pointed an eye in each direction like a gecko, scanning the lot for dangerous hooligans.
> 
> At this point I should tell you that I was once infected with the Black Friday disease. Yes, even I, in all my worldly wisdom and maturity, could once be found standing in predawn lines, thawing my blackened toes over tiny fires kindled among discarded McDonalds wrappers on electronics store sidewalks. I've elbowed my way into more than one store, emerging through narrow entryway doors with my shirt torn from my body and my pants in tatters around my ankles, scarcely alive but deeply focused on the mission ahead. The intoxicating smell of discount televisions and giant summer sausage rolls for a buck has enticed me to do things I am not proud of. I excused myself with the fact that I'd never shoved an octogenarian with a walker or used a child as a human shield. But I've lost a great deal of self-respect simply by being among the crowd as passersby mockingly honk their horns and shout expletives on their way home to warm beds as we fend off hypothermia with body to body heat. I have spent long hours waiting to save fifty bucks without considering that a minimum wage job would net me more for those hours, and spared me the painful amputation of frostbitten digits. So I speak from experience, from wisdom earned the hard way. You might even call it street smarts. I know the sort of people that a reasonable shopper must look out for, because I once was that sort of person. I'd kill you for a cup of lukewarm coffee as soon as look at you.
> 
> So as I emerged from my pickup at Woodcraft my senses were keenly alert. I scanned the sidewalks in all directions like a man in a horror movie being stalked by brain hungry zombies. I gripped a chunk of hardwood in my right hand, spikes fashioned from drywall screws driven through the end. I sniffed the wind, listened intently for any sign of danger. But there was none. The few customers I saw seemed to be human and they were filing into the store with order and something I had never seen before: I think my grandfather used to call it…. manners. One man held the door for another who smiled, yes, SMILED! This was no day for smiling! This was Black Friday! It had to be a trick; I resolved keep my guard up. But even so I surrendered my club and stalked toward the entrance with my hand over my pepper spray like a desperado ready for the quick- draw. As I entered the store the scent of coffee struck me in the face like a slab of hard maple. I wasn't expecting this, it felt wrong. The lady at the front counter greeted me by name and I shouted "LEAVE ME ALONE! I'M JUST BROWSING!"
> 
> This is where the whole incident took a dramatic turn. You see, I had come expecting to be molested by angry crowds whipped into frenzy by the tantalizing sales papers and the heartless employees mocking us through the glass as they delayed opening the store for a few seconds just to see if one of us would go off the deep end. But I found no long lines at Woodcraft, no toothless cussing or savage beatings among unruly shoppers. People were browsing, chatting, even laughing and enjoying themselves! The "door-buster" items that many had come for were easy to locate, without the crushing disappointment of losing out on the last one to some teenager with an infected nose ring that is clearly just going to put it on ebay and make a tidy profit. I drank three cups of coffee without a rebuke from anyone; the salespeople were accommodating, even friendly.
> 
> Now, you may think an internet woodworking celebrity such as me would have a hard time in a Woodcraft store. But I swear it was as if I was just another customer. Nobody asked for an autograph, not a single child peed his pants with excitement, nor did any of the store's female clientele toss their undergarments at me when I walked down the aisle. I hovered around the front of the store for a good long time just to confirm my suspicion, and was satisfied that everyone was just too polite to bother me. Clearly they were trying their best to pretend that they didn't know that I was among them, and I was very grateful for their convincing act. I collected my items, drank another cup of free coffee and checked out with speed and efficiency. It was like an episode of the Twilight Zone, without the poor acting and even poorer special effects. In a city full of chaos, where sirens could be heard in the distance as emergency personal rushed to the latest scene of consumer carnage, I had found an oasis of peace and tranquility, a place where a person could spend a little more than he could afford without feeling like a steer in a stampede toward the killing floor with the smell of blood in the air. I wasn't shoved; nobody tried to feel me up. I only had to throw one punch and that was over a cookie, so it's at least partially excusable.
> 
> The bottom line is this… I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft because woodworkers know how to deal with shopping without losing their minds. We don't shoot anyone; we don't get into our cars and try to run down the guy who got the last VCR. We are a breed of honest, reasonable people, with a ratio of nut-jobs that is infinitesimal when compared to your average population. I take at least partial credit for that, as the host of Blue Collar Woodworking. I mean, after all, what calms the holiday nerves better than good old fashioned woodworking entertainment from a chubby guy with questionable skills?
> 
> Next year, I might even leave my flak jacket at home. But the pepper spray stays on my hip. You never know when you'll need it.


Hysterical! Made my day.


----------



## Bagtown

StumpyNubs said:


> *How I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft: Stumpy vs. the Zombies...*
> 
> The biggest holiday of the year has just past. Bigger than Christmas, bigger than Rosh Hashanah, even bigger than Washington's Birthday. It's called Black Friday and for good reason. It's the day the shopping gods are appeased by the sacrifice of virgin greenbacks. When America's trailer parks empty and the Walmarts fill with herds of greedy consumers looking for a deal on something, anything that will satisfy their lust for stuff. I've seen a dozen overweight women brawl like ultimate fighters over a bin of bath towels as if they were desperately hungry and this was the last stock of government cheese. (OH SETTLE DOWN! Before you call the P.C. Police you should know that I spent a good chunk of my childhood living in a trailer park off government cheese, which makes me qualified to make a joke or two about it!)
> 
> *(Your can read the rest of this blog below… or scroll to the bottom instead and listen to the audio version if you prefer my sweet, relaxing voice…)*
> 
> How does a woodworker fit into this grand celebration of consumerism? As the saying goes, if you can't beat 'em… well, bring a bigger club. That's exactly what I did this past Friday. Determined to find a deal worthy of a reasonably adequate woodworker with a tendency to pinch a penny or two, I got out of bed at the crack of 9am and pointed the pickup toward Woodcraft. I was prepared, sales paper neatly folded in my pocket, wallet stuffed with plastic, pepper spray secured in a holster at my hip. You could say I was a late shopper, but you'd be wrong, so why would you say that? No, I was arriving just in time because Woodcraft doesn't open early like the other stores. They know that woodworkers won't camp out on the sidewalks days in advance, sacrificing sleep and dignity to save a few bucks. But I wasn't taking anything for granted; I was prepared to defend myself should any nut-job, drunk with the holiday spirit, want a piece of this. As I pulled into my parking spot I pointed an eye in each direction like a gecko, scanning the lot for dangerous hooligans.
> 
> At this point I should tell you that I was once infected with the Black Friday disease. Yes, even I, in all my worldly wisdom and maturity, could once be found standing in predawn lines, thawing my blackened toes over tiny fires kindled among discarded McDonalds wrappers on electronics store sidewalks. I've elbowed my way into more than one store, emerging through narrow entryway doors with my shirt torn from my body and my pants in tatters around my ankles, scarcely alive but deeply focused on the mission ahead. The intoxicating smell of discount televisions and giant summer sausage rolls for a buck has enticed me to do things I am not proud of. I excused myself with the fact that I'd never shoved an octogenarian with a walker or used a child as a human shield. But I've lost a great deal of self-respect simply by being among the crowd as passersby mockingly honk their horns and shout expletives on their way home to warm beds as we fend off hypothermia with body to body heat. I have spent long hours waiting to save fifty bucks without considering that a minimum wage job would net me more for those hours, and spared me the painful amputation of frostbitten digits. So I speak from experience, from wisdom earned the hard way. You might even call it street smarts. I know the sort of people that a reasonable shopper must look out for, because I once was that sort of person. I'd kill you for a cup of lukewarm coffee as soon as look at you.
> 
> So as I emerged from my pickup at Woodcraft my senses were keenly alert. I scanned the sidewalks in all directions like a man in a horror movie being stalked by brain hungry zombies. I gripped a chunk of hardwood in my right hand, spikes fashioned from drywall screws driven through the end. I sniffed the wind, listened intently for any sign of danger. But there was none. The few customers I saw seemed to be human and they were filing into the store with order and something I had never seen before: I think my grandfather used to call it…. manners. One man held the door for another who smiled, yes, SMILED! This was no day for smiling! This was Black Friday! It had to be a trick; I resolved keep my guard up. But even so I surrendered my club and stalked toward the entrance with my hand over my pepper spray like a desperado ready for the quick- draw. As I entered the store the scent of coffee struck me in the face like a slab of hard maple. I wasn't expecting this, it felt wrong. The lady at the front counter greeted me by name and I shouted "LEAVE ME ALONE! I'M JUST BROWSING!"
> 
> This is where the whole incident took a dramatic turn. You see, I had come expecting to be molested by angry crowds whipped into frenzy by the tantalizing sales papers and the heartless employees mocking us through the glass as they delayed opening the store for a few seconds just to see if one of us would go off the deep end. But I found no long lines at Woodcraft, no toothless cussing or savage beatings among unruly shoppers. People were browsing, chatting, even laughing and enjoying themselves! The "door-buster" items that many had come for were easy to locate, without the crushing disappointment of losing out on the last one to some teenager with an infected nose ring that is clearly just going to put it on ebay and make a tidy profit. I drank three cups of coffee without a rebuke from anyone; the salespeople were accommodating, even friendly.
> 
> Now, you may think an internet woodworking celebrity such as me would have a hard time in a Woodcraft store. But I swear it was as if I was just another customer. Nobody asked for an autograph, not a single child peed his pants with excitement, nor did any of the store's female clientele toss their undergarments at me when I walked down the aisle. I hovered around the front of the store for a good long time just to confirm my suspicion, and was satisfied that everyone was just too polite to bother me. Clearly they were trying their best to pretend that they didn't know that I was among them, and I was very grateful for their convincing act. I collected my items, drank another cup of free coffee and checked out with speed and efficiency. It was like an episode of the Twilight Zone, without the poor acting and even poorer special effects. In a city full of chaos, where sirens could be heard in the distance as emergency personal rushed to the latest scene of consumer carnage, I had found an oasis of peace and tranquility, a place where a person could spend a little more than he could afford without feeling like a steer in a stampede toward the killing floor with the smell of blood in the air. I wasn't shoved; nobody tried to feel me up. I only had to throw one punch and that was over a cookie, so it's at least partially excusable.
> 
> The bottom line is this… I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft because woodworkers know how to deal with shopping without losing their minds. We don't shoot anyone; we don't get into our cars and try to run down the guy who got the last VCR. We are a breed of honest, reasonable people, with a ratio of nut-jobs that is infinitesimal when compared to your average population. I take at least partial credit for that, as the host of Blue Collar Woodworking. I mean, after all, what calms the holiday nerves better than good old fashioned woodworking entertainment from a chubby guy with questionable skills?
> 
> Next year, I might even leave my flak jacket at home. But the pepper spray stays on my hip. You never know when you'll need it.



Glad you're safe.


----------



## racerglen

StumpyNubs said:


> *How I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft: Stumpy vs. the Zombies...*
> 
> The biggest holiday of the year has just past. Bigger than Christmas, bigger than Rosh Hashanah, even bigger than Washington's Birthday. It's called Black Friday and for good reason. It's the day the shopping gods are appeased by the sacrifice of virgin greenbacks. When America's trailer parks empty and the Walmarts fill with herds of greedy consumers looking for a deal on something, anything that will satisfy their lust for stuff. I've seen a dozen overweight women brawl like ultimate fighters over a bin of bath towels as if they were desperately hungry and this was the last stock of government cheese. (OH SETTLE DOWN! Before you call the P.C. Police you should know that I spent a good chunk of my childhood living in a trailer park off government cheese, which makes me qualified to make a joke or two about it!)
> 
> *(Your can read the rest of this blog below… or scroll to the bottom instead and listen to the audio version if you prefer my sweet, relaxing voice…)*
> 
> How does a woodworker fit into this grand celebration of consumerism? As the saying goes, if you can't beat 'em… well, bring a bigger club. That's exactly what I did this past Friday. Determined to find a deal worthy of a reasonably adequate woodworker with a tendency to pinch a penny or two, I got out of bed at the crack of 9am and pointed the pickup toward Woodcraft. I was prepared, sales paper neatly folded in my pocket, wallet stuffed with plastic, pepper spray secured in a holster at my hip. You could say I was a late shopper, but you'd be wrong, so why would you say that? No, I was arriving just in time because Woodcraft doesn't open early like the other stores. They know that woodworkers won't camp out on the sidewalks days in advance, sacrificing sleep and dignity to save a few bucks. But I wasn't taking anything for granted; I was prepared to defend myself should any nut-job, drunk with the holiday spirit, want a piece of this. As I pulled into my parking spot I pointed an eye in each direction like a gecko, scanning the lot for dangerous hooligans.
> 
> At this point I should tell you that I was once infected with the Black Friday disease. Yes, even I, in all my worldly wisdom and maturity, could once be found standing in predawn lines, thawing my blackened toes over tiny fires kindled among discarded McDonalds wrappers on electronics store sidewalks. I've elbowed my way into more than one store, emerging through narrow entryway doors with my shirt torn from my body and my pants in tatters around my ankles, scarcely alive but deeply focused on the mission ahead. The intoxicating smell of discount televisions and giant summer sausage rolls for a buck has enticed me to do things I am not proud of. I excused myself with the fact that I'd never shoved an octogenarian with a walker or used a child as a human shield. But I've lost a great deal of self-respect simply by being among the crowd as passersby mockingly honk their horns and shout expletives on their way home to warm beds as we fend off hypothermia with body to body heat. I have spent long hours waiting to save fifty bucks without considering that a minimum wage job would net me more for those hours, and spared me the painful amputation of frostbitten digits. So I speak from experience, from wisdom earned the hard way. You might even call it street smarts. I know the sort of people that a reasonable shopper must look out for, because I once was that sort of person. I'd kill you for a cup of lukewarm coffee as soon as look at you.
> 
> So as I emerged from my pickup at Woodcraft my senses were keenly alert. I scanned the sidewalks in all directions like a man in a horror movie being stalked by brain hungry zombies. I gripped a chunk of hardwood in my right hand, spikes fashioned from drywall screws driven through the end. I sniffed the wind, listened intently for any sign of danger. But there was none. The few customers I saw seemed to be human and they were filing into the store with order and something I had never seen before: I think my grandfather used to call it…. manners. One man held the door for another who smiled, yes, SMILED! This was no day for smiling! This was Black Friday! It had to be a trick; I resolved keep my guard up. But even so I surrendered my club and stalked toward the entrance with my hand over my pepper spray like a desperado ready for the quick- draw. As I entered the store the scent of coffee struck me in the face like a slab of hard maple. I wasn't expecting this, it felt wrong. The lady at the front counter greeted me by name and I shouted "LEAVE ME ALONE! I'M JUST BROWSING!"
> 
> This is where the whole incident took a dramatic turn. You see, I had come expecting to be molested by angry crowds whipped into frenzy by the tantalizing sales papers and the heartless employees mocking us through the glass as they delayed opening the store for a few seconds just to see if one of us would go off the deep end. But I found no long lines at Woodcraft, no toothless cussing or savage beatings among unruly shoppers. People were browsing, chatting, even laughing and enjoying themselves! The "door-buster" items that many had come for were easy to locate, without the crushing disappointment of losing out on the last one to some teenager with an infected nose ring that is clearly just going to put it on ebay and make a tidy profit. I drank three cups of coffee without a rebuke from anyone; the salespeople were accommodating, even friendly.
> 
> Now, you may think an internet woodworking celebrity such as me would have a hard time in a Woodcraft store. But I swear it was as if I was just another customer. Nobody asked for an autograph, not a single child peed his pants with excitement, nor did any of the store's female clientele toss their undergarments at me when I walked down the aisle. I hovered around the front of the store for a good long time just to confirm my suspicion, and was satisfied that everyone was just too polite to bother me. Clearly they were trying their best to pretend that they didn't know that I was among them, and I was very grateful for their convincing act. I collected my items, drank another cup of free coffee and checked out with speed and efficiency. It was like an episode of the Twilight Zone, without the poor acting and even poorer special effects. In a city full of chaos, where sirens could be heard in the distance as emergency personal rushed to the latest scene of consumer carnage, I had found an oasis of peace and tranquility, a place where a person could spend a little more than he could afford without feeling like a steer in a stampede toward the killing floor with the smell of blood in the air. I wasn't shoved; nobody tried to feel me up. I only had to throw one punch and that was over a cookie, so it's at least partially excusable.
> 
> The bottom line is this… I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft because woodworkers know how to deal with shopping without losing their minds. We don't shoot anyone; we don't get into our cars and try to run down the guy who got the last VCR. We are a breed of honest, reasonable people, with a ratio of nut-jobs that is infinitesimal when compared to your average population. I take at least partial credit for that, as the host of Blue Collar Woodworking. I mean, after all, what calms the holiday nerves better than good old fashioned woodworking entertainment from a chubby guy with questionable skills?
> 
> Next year, I might even leave my flak jacket at home. But the pepper spray stays on my hip. You never know when you'll need it.


Very well done Stumpy, very well done ;-)


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *How I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft: Stumpy vs. the Zombies...*
> 
> The biggest holiday of the year has just past. Bigger than Christmas, bigger than Rosh Hashanah, even bigger than Washington's Birthday. It's called Black Friday and for good reason. It's the day the shopping gods are appeased by the sacrifice of virgin greenbacks. When America's trailer parks empty and the Walmarts fill with herds of greedy consumers looking for a deal on something, anything that will satisfy their lust for stuff. I've seen a dozen overweight women brawl like ultimate fighters over a bin of bath towels as if they were desperately hungry and this was the last stock of government cheese. (OH SETTLE DOWN! Before you call the P.C. Police you should know that I spent a good chunk of my childhood living in a trailer park off government cheese, which makes me qualified to make a joke or two about it!)
> 
> *(Your can read the rest of this blog below… or scroll to the bottom instead and listen to the audio version if you prefer my sweet, relaxing voice…)*
> 
> How does a woodworker fit into this grand celebration of consumerism? As the saying goes, if you can't beat 'em… well, bring a bigger club. That's exactly what I did this past Friday. Determined to find a deal worthy of a reasonably adequate woodworker with a tendency to pinch a penny or two, I got out of bed at the crack of 9am and pointed the pickup toward Woodcraft. I was prepared, sales paper neatly folded in my pocket, wallet stuffed with plastic, pepper spray secured in a holster at my hip. You could say I was a late shopper, but you'd be wrong, so why would you say that? No, I was arriving just in time because Woodcraft doesn't open early like the other stores. They know that woodworkers won't camp out on the sidewalks days in advance, sacrificing sleep and dignity to save a few bucks. But I wasn't taking anything for granted; I was prepared to defend myself should any nut-job, drunk with the holiday spirit, want a piece of this. As I pulled into my parking spot I pointed an eye in each direction like a gecko, scanning the lot for dangerous hooligans.
> 
> At this point I should tell you that I was once infected with the Black Friday disease. Yes, even I, in all my worldly wisdom and maturity, could once be found standing in predawn lines, thawing my blackened toes over tiny fires kindled among discarded McDonalds wrappers on electronics store sidewalks. I've elbowed my way into more than one store, emerging through narrow entryway doors with my shirt torn from my body and my pants in tatters around my ankles, scarcely alive but deeply focused on the mission ahead. The intoxicating smell of discount televisions and giant summer sausage rolls for a buck has enticed me to do things I am not proud of. I excused myself with the fact that I'd never shoved an octogenarian with a walker or used a child as a human shield. But I've lost a great deal of self-respect simply by being among the crowd as passersby mockingly honk their horns and shout expletives on their way home to warm beds as we fend off hypothermia with body to body heat. I have spent long hours waiting to save fifty bucks without considering that a minimum wage job would net me more for those hours, and spared me the painful amputation of frostbitten digits. So I speak from experience, from wisdom earned the hard way. You might even call it street smarts. I know the sort of people that a reasonable shopper must look out for, because I once was that sort of person. I'd kill you for a cup of lukewarm coffee as soon as look at you.
> 
> So as I emerged from my pickup at Woodcraft my senses were keenly alert. I scanned the sidewalks in all directions like a man in a horror movie being stalked by brain hungry zombies. I gripped a chunk of hardwood in my right hand, spikes fashioned from drywall screws driven through the end. I sniffed the wind, listened intently for any sign of danger. But there was none. The few customers I saw seemed to be human and they were filing into the store with order and something I had never seen before: I think my grandfather used to call it…. manners. One man held the door for another who smiled, yes, SMILED! This was no day for smiling! This was Black Friday! It had to be a trick; I resolved keep my guard up. But even so I surrendered my club and stalked toward the entrance with my hand over my pepper spray like a desperado ready for the quick- draw. As I entered the store the scent of coffee struck me in the face like a slab of hard maple. I wasn't expecting this, it felt wrong. The lady at the front counter greeted me by name and I shouted "LEAVE ME ALONE! I'M JUST BROWSING!"
> 
> This is where the whole incident took a dramatic turn. You see, I had come expecting to be molested by angry crowds whipped into frenzy by the tantalizing sales papers and the heartless employees mocking us through the glass as they delayed opening the store for a few seconds just to see if one of us would go off the deep end. But I found no long lines at Woodcraft, no toothless cussing or savage beatings among unruly shoppers. People were browsing, chatting, even laughing and enjoying themselves! The "door-buster" items that many had come for were easy to locate, without the crushing disappointment of losing out on the last one to some teenager with an infected nose ring that is clearly just going to put it on ebay and make a tidy profit. I drank three cups of coffee without a rebuke from anyone; the salespeople were accommodating, even friendly.
> 
> Now, you may think an internet woodworking celebrity such as me would have a hard time in a Woodcraft store. But I swear it was as if I was just another customer. Nobody asked for an autograph, not a single child peed his pants with excitement, nor did any of the store's female clientele toss their undergarments at me when I walked down the aisle. I hovered around the front of the store for a good long time just to confirm my suspicion, and was satisfied that everyone was just too polite to bother me. Clearly they were trying their best to pretend that they didn't know that I was among them, and I was very grateful for their convincing act. I collected my items, drank another cup of free coffee and checked out with speed and efficiency. It was like an episode of the Twilight Zone, without the poor acting and even poorer special effects. In a city full of chaos, where sirens could be heard in the distance as emergency personal rushed to the latest scene of consumer carnage, I had found an oasis of peace and tranquility, a place where a person could spend a little more than he could afford without feeling like a steer in a stampede toward the killing floor with the smell of blood in the air. I wasn't shoved; nobody tried to feel me up. I only had to throw one punch and that was over a cookie, so it's at least partially excusable.
> 
> The bottom line is this… I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft because woodworkers know how to deal with shopping without losing their minds. We don't shoot anyone; we don't get into our cars and try to run down the guy who got the last VCR. We are a breed of honest, reasonable people, with a ratio of nut-jobs that is infinitesimal when compared to your average population. I take at least partial credit for that, as the host of Blue Collar Woodworking. I mean, after all, what calms the holiday nerves better than good old fashioned woodworking entertainment from a chubby guy with questionable skills?
> 
> Next year, I might even leave my flak jacket at home. But the pepper spray stays on my hip. You never know when you'll need it.


Maybe you could call it " A fistfull of Pepper Spray" . Move over Rod Serling! It's almost like "The News from Lake Woe Be Gone" LOL! Hope you got your treasures. Happy Thanksgiving..Black Friday…Cyber Saturday!

Only in America!?


----------



## alba

StumpyNubs said:


> *How I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft: Stumpy vs. the Zombies...*
> 
> The biggest holiday of the year has just past. Bigger than Christmas, bigger than Rosh Hashanah, even bigger than Washington's Birthday. It's called Black Friday and for good reason. It's the day the shopping gods are appeased by the sacrifice of virgin greenbacks. When America's trailer parks empty and the Walmarts fill with herds of greedy consumers looking for a deal on something, anything that will satisfy their lust for stuff. I've seen a dozen overweight women brawl like ultimate fighters over a bin of bath towels as if they were desperately hungry and this was the last stock of government cheese. (OH SETTLE DOWN! Before you call the P.C. Police you should know that I spent a good chunk of my childhood living in a trailer park off government cheese, which makes me qualified to make a joke or two about it!)
> 
> *(Your can read the rest of this blog below… or scroll to the bottom instead and listen to the audio version if you prefer my sweet, relaxing voice…)*
> 
> How does a woodworker fit into this grand celebration of consumerism? As the saying goes, if you can't beat 'em… well, bring a bigger club. That's exactly what I did this past Friday. Determined to find a deal worthy of a reasonably adequate woodworker with a tendency to pinch a penny or two, I got out of bed at the crack of 9am and pointed the pickup toward Woodcraft. I was prepared, sales paper neatly folded in my pocket, wallet stuffed with plastic, pepper spray secured in a holster at my hip. You could say I was a late shopper, but you'd be wrong, so why would you say that? No, I was arriving just in time because Woodcraft doesn't open early like the other stores. They know that woodworkers won't camp out on the sidewalks days in advance, sacrificing sleep and dignity to save a few bucks. But I wasn't taking anything for granted; I was prepared to defend myself should any nut-job, drunk with the holiday spirit, want a piece of this. As I pulled into my parking spot I pointed an eye in each direction like a gecko, scanning the lot for dangerous hooligans.
> 
> At this point I should tell you that I was once infected with the Black Friday disease. Yes, even I, in all my worldly wisdom and maturity, could once be found standing in predawn lines, thawing my blackened toes over tiny fires kindled among discarded McDonalds wrappers on electronics store sidewalks. I've elbowed my way into more than one store, emerging through narrow entryway doors with my shirt torn from my body and my pants in tatters around my ankles, scarcely alive but deeply focused on the mission ahead. The intoxicating smell of discount televisions and giant summer sausage rolls for a buck has enticed me to do things I am not proud of. I excused myself with the fact that I'd never shoved an octogenarian with a walker or used a child as a human shield. But I've lost a great deal of self-respect simply by being among the crowd as passersby mockingly honk their horns and shout expletives on their way home to warm beds as we fend off hypothermia with body to body heat. I have spent long hours waiting to save fifty bucks without considering that a minimum wage job would net me more for those hours, and spared me the painful amputation of frostbitten digits. So I speak from experience, from wisdom earned the hard way. You might even call it street smarts. I know the sort of people that a reasonable shopper must look out for, because I once was that sort of person. I'd kill you for a cup of lukewarm coffee as soon as look at you.
> 
> So as I emerged from my pickup at Woodcraft my senses were keenly alert. I scanned the sidewalks in all directions like a man in a horror movie being stalked by brain hungry zombies. I gripped a chunk of hardwood in my right hand, spikes fashioned from drywall screws driven through the end. I sniffed the wind, listened intently for any sign of danger. But there was none. The few customers I saw seemed to be human and they were filing into the store with order and something I had never seen before: I think my grandfather used to call it…. manners. One man held the door for another who smiled, yes, SMILED! This was no day for smiling! This was Black Friday! It had to be a trick; I resolved keep my guard up. But even so I surrendered my club and stalked toward the entrance with my hand over my pepper spray like a desperado ready for the quick- draw. As I entered the store the scent of coffee struck me in the face like a slab of hard maple. I wasn't expecting this, it felt wrong. The lady at the front counter greeted me by name and I shouted "LEAVE ME ALONE! I'M JUST BROWSING!"
> 
> This is where the whole incident took a dramatic turn. You see, I had come expecting to be molested by angry crowds whipped into frenzy by the tantalizing sales papers and the heartless employees mocking us through the glass as they delayed opening the store for a few seconds just to see if one of us would go off the deep end. But I found no long lines at Woodcraft, no toothless cussing or savage beatings among unruly shoppers. People were browsing, chatting, even laughing and enjoying themselves! The "door-buster" items that many had come for were easy to locate, without the crushing disappointment of losing out on the last one to some teenager with an infected nose ring that is clearly just going to put it on ebay and make a tidy profit. I drank three cups of coffee without a rebuke from anyone; the salespeople were accommodating, even friendly.
> 
> Now, you may think an internet woodworking celebrity such as me would have a hard time in a Woodcraft store. But I swear it was as if I was just another customer. Nobody asked for an autograph, not a single child peed his pants with excitement, nor did any of the store's female clientele toss their undergarments at me when I walked down the aisle. I hovered around the front of the store for a good long time just to confirm my suspicion, and was satisfied that everyone was just too polite to bother me. Clearly they were trying their best to pretend that they didn't know that I was among them, and I was very grateful for their convincing act. I collected my items, drank another cup of free coffee and checked out with speed and efficiency. It was like an episode of the Twilight Zone, without the poor acting and even poorer special effects. In a city full of chaos, where sirens could be heard in the distance as emergency personal rushed to the latest scene of consumer carnage, I had found an oasis of peace and tranquility, a place where a person could spend a little more than he could afford without feeling like a steer in a stampede toward the killing floor with the smell of blood in the air. I wasn't shoved; nobody tried to feel me up. I only had to throw one punch and that was over a cookie, so it's at least partially excusable.
> 
> The bottom line is this… I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft because woodworkers know how to deal with shopping without losing their minds. We don't shoot anyone; we don't get into our cars and try to run down the guy who got the last VCR. We are a breed of honest, reasonable people, with a ratio of nut-jobs that is infinitesimal when compared to your average population. I take at least partial credit for that, as the host of Blue Collar Woodworking. I mean, after all, what calms the holiday nerves better than good old fashioned woodworking entertainment from a chubby guy with questionable skills?
> 
> Next year, I might even leave my flak jacket at home. But the pepper spray stays on my hip. You never know when you'll need it.


Good fun Stumpy


----------



## Grumpymike

StumpyNubs said:


> *How I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft: Stumpy vs. the Zombies...*
> 
> The biggest holiday of the year has just past. Bigger than Christmas, bigger than Rosh Hashanah, even bigger than Washington's Birthday. It's called Black Friday and for good reason. It's the day the shopping gods are appeased by the sacrifice of virgin greenbacks. When America's trailer parks empty and the Walmarts fill with herds of greedy consumers looking for a deal on something, anything that will satisfy their lust for stuff. I've seen a dozen overweight women brawl like ultimate fighters over a bin of bath towels as if they were desperately hungry and this was the last stock of government cheese. (OH SETTLE DOWN! Before you call the P.C. Police you should know that I spent a good chunk of my childhood living in a trailer park off government cheese, which makes me qualified to make a joke or two about it!)
> 
> *(Your can read the rest of this blog below… or scroll to the bottom instead and listen to the audio version if you prefer my sweet, relaxing voice…)*
> 
> How does a woodworker fit into this grand celebration of consumerism? As the saying goes, if you can't beat 'em… well, bring a bigger club. That's exactly what I did this past Friday. Determined to find a deal worthy of a reasonably adequate woodworker with a tendency to pinch a penny or two, I got out of bed at the crack of 9am and pointed the pickup toward Woodcraft. I was prepared, sales paper neatly folded in my pocket, wallet stuffed with plastic, pepper spray secured in a holster at my hip. You could say I was a late shopper, but you'd be wrong, so why would you say that? No, I was arriving just in time because Woodcraft doesn't open early like the other stores. They know that woodworkers won't camp out on the sidewalks days in advance, sacrificing sleep and dignity to save a few bucks. But I wasn't taking anything for granted; I was prepared to defend myself should any nut-job, drunk with the holiday spirit, want a piece of this. As I pulled into my parking spot I pointed an eye in each direction like a gecko, scanning the lot for dangerous hooligans.
> 
> At this point I should tell you that I was once infected with the Black Friday disease. Yes, even I, in all my worldly wisdom and maturity, could once be found standing in predawn lines, thawing my blackened toes over tiny fires kindled among discarded McDonalds wrappers on electronics store sidewalks. I've elbowed my way into more than one store, emerging through narrow entryway doors with my shirt torn from my body and my pants in tatters around my ankles, scarcely alive but deeply focused on the mission ahead. The intoxicating smell of discount televisions and giant summer sausage rolls for a buck has enticed me to do things I am not proud of. I excused myself with the fact that I'd never shoved an octogenarian with a walker or used a child as a human shield. But I've lost a great deal of self-respect simply by being among the crowd as passersby mockingly honk their horns and shout expletives on their way home to warm beds as we fend off hypothermia with body to body heat. I have spent long hours waiting to save fifty bucks without considering that a minimum wage job would net me more for those hours, and spared me the painful amputation of frostbitten digits. So I speak from experience, from wisdom earned the hard way. You might even call it street smarts. I know the sort of people that a reasonable shopper must look out for, because I once was that sort of person. I'd kill you for a cup of lukewarm coffee as soon as look at you.
> 
> So as I emerged from my pickup at Woodcraft my senses were keenly alert. I scanned the sidewalks in all directions like a man in a horror movie being stalked by brain hungry zombies. I gripped a chunk of hardwood in my right hand, spikes fashioned from drywall screws driven through the end. I sniffed the wind, listened intently for any sign of danger. But there was none. The few customers I saw seemed to be human and they were filing into the store with order and something I had never seen before: I think my grandfather used to call it…. manners. One man held the door for another who smiled, yes, SMILED! This was no day for smiling! This was Black Friday! It had to be a trick; I resolved keep my guard up. But even so I surrendered my club and stalked toward the entrance with my hand over my pepper spray like a desperado ready for the quick- draw. As I entered the store the scent of coffee struck me in the face like a slab of hard maple. I wasn't expecting this, it felt wrong. The lady at the front counter greeted me by name and I shouted "LEAVE ME ALONE! I'M JUST BROWSING!"
> 
> This is where the whole incident took a dramatic turn. You see, I had come expecting to be molested by angry crowds whipped into frenzy by the tantalizing sales papers and the heartless employees mocking us through the glass as they delayed opening the store for a few seconds just to see if one of us would go off the deep end. But I found no long lines at Woodcraft, no toothless cussing or savage beatings among unruly shoppers. People were browsing, chatting, even laughing and enjoying themselves! The "door-buster" items that many had come for were easy to locate, without the crushing disappointment of losing out on the last one to some teenager with an infected nose ring that is clearly just going to put it on ebay and make a tidy profit. I drank three cups of coffee without a rebuke from anyone; the salespeople were accommodating, even friendly.
> 
> Now, you may think an internet woodworking celebrity such as me would have a hard time in a Woodcraft store. But I swear it was as if I was just another customer. Nobody asked for an autograph, not a single child peed his pants with excitement, nor did any of the store's female clientele toss their undergarments at me when I walked down the aisle. I hovered around the front of the store for a good long time just to confirm my suspicion, and was satisfied that everyone was just too polite to bother me. Clearly they were trying their best to pretend that they didn't know that I was among them, and I was very grateful for their convincing act. I collected my items, drank another cup of free coffee and checked out with speed and efficiency. It was like an episode of the Twilight Zone, without the poor acting and even poorer special effects. In a city full of chaos, where sirens could be heard in the distance as emergency personal rushed to the latest scene of consumer carnage, I had found an oasis of peace and tranquility, a place where a person could spend a little more than he could afford without feeling like a steer in a stampede toward the killing floor with the smell of blood in the air. I wasn't shoved; nobody tried to feel me up. I only had to throw one punch and that was over a cookie, so it's at least partially excusable.
> 
> The bottom line is this… I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft because woodworkers know how to deal with shopping without losing their minds. We don't shoot anyone; we don't get into our cars and try to run down the guy who got the last VCR. We are a breed of honest, reasonable people, with a ratio of nut-jobs that is infinitesimal when compared to your average population. I take at least partial credit for that, as the host of Blue Collar Woodworking. I mean, after all, what calms the holiday nerves better than good old fashioned woodworking entertainment from a chubby guy with questionable skills?
> 
> Next year, I might even leave my flak jacket at home. But the pepper spray stays on my hip. You never know when you'll need it.


Well worth the reading … sure put a smile on my face.
My wife was reading over my shoulder and chuckling, spilling warm wet coffee down my back … I think it was coffee … ??


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *How I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft: Stumpy vs. the Zombies...*
> 
> The biggest holiday of the year has just past. Bigger than Christmas, bigger than Rosh Hashanah, even bigger than Washington's Birthday. It's called Black Friday and for good reason. It's the day the shopping gods are appeased by the sacrifice of virgin greenbacks. When America's trailer parks empty and the Walmarts fill with herds of greedy consumers looking for a deal on something, anything that will satisfy their lust for stuff. I've seen a dozen overweight women brawl like ultimate fighters over a bin of bath towels as if they were desperately hungry and this was the last stock of government cheese. (OH SETTLE DOWN! Before you call the P.C. Police you should know that I spent a good chunk of my childhood living in a trailer park off government cheese, which makes me qualified to make a joke or two about it!)
> 
> *(Your can read the rest of this blog below… or scroll to the bottom instead and listen to the audio version if you prefer my sweet, relaxing voice…)*
> 
> How does a woodworker fit into this grand celebration of consumerism? As the saying goes, if you can't beat 'em… well, bring a bigger club. That's exactly what I did this past Friday. Determined to find a deal worthy of a reasonably adequate woodworker with a tendency to pinch a penny or two, I got out of bed at the crack of 9am and pointed the pickup toward Woodcraft. I was prepared, sales paper neatly folded in my pocket, wallet stuffed with plastic, pepper spray secured in a holster at my hip. You could say I was a late shopper, but you'd be wrong, so why would you say that? No, I was arriving just in time because Woodcraft doesn't open early like the other stores. They know that woodworkers won't camp out on the sidewalks days in advance, sacrificing sleep and dignity to save a few bucks. But I wasn't taking anything for granted; I was prepared to defend myself should any nut-job, drunk with the holiday spirit, want a piece of this. As I pulled into my parking spot I pointed an eye in each direction like a gecko, scanning the lot for dangerous hooligans.
> 
> At this point I should tell you that I was once infected with the Black Friday disease. Yes, even I, in all my worldly wisdom and maturity, could once be found standing in predawn lines, thawing my blackened toes over tiny fires kindled among discarded McDonalds wrappers on electronics store sidewalks. I've elbowed my way into more than one store, emerging through narrow entryway doors with my shirt torn from my body and my pants in tatters around my ankles, scarcely alive but deeply focused on the mission ahead. The intoxicating smell of discount televisions and giant summer sausage rolls for a buck has enticed me to do things I am not proud of. I excused myself with the fact that I'd never shoved an octogenarian with a walker or used a child as a human shield. But I've lost a great deal of self-respect simply by being among the crowd as passersby mockingly honk their horns and shout expletives on their way home to warm beds as we fend off hypothermia with body to body heat. I have spent long hours waiting to save fifty bucks without considering that a minimum wage job would net me more for those hours, and spared me the painful amputation of frostbitten digits. So I speak from experience, from wisdom earned the hard way. You might even call it street smarts. I know the sort of people that a reasonable shopper must look out for, because I once was that sort of person. I'd kill you for a cup of lukewarm coffee as soon as look at you.
> 
> So as I emerged from my pickup at Woodcraft my senses were keenly alert. I scanned the sidewalks in all directions like a man in a horror movie being stalked by brain hungry zombies. I gripped a chunk of hardwood in my right hand, spikes fashioned from drywall screws driven through the end. I sniffed the wind, listened intently for any sign of danger. But there was none. The few customers I saw seemed to be human and they were filing into the store with order and something I had never seen before: I think my grandfather used to call it…. manners. One man held the door for another who smiled, yes, SMILED! This was no day for smiling! This was Black Friday! It had to be a trick; I resolved keep my guard up. But even so I surrendered my club and stalked toward the entrance with my hand over my pepper spray like a desperado ready for the quick- draw. As I entered the store the scent of coffee struck me in the face like a slab of hard maple. I wasn't expecting this, it felt wrong. The lady at the front counter greeted me by name and I shouted "LEAVE ME ALONE! I'M JUST BROWSING!"
> 
> This is where the whole incident took a dramatic turn. You see, I had come expecting to be molested by angry crowds whipped into frenzy by the tantalizing sales papers and the heartless employees mocking us through the glass as they delayed opening the store for a few seconds just to see if one of us would go off the deep end. But I found no long lines at Woodcraft, no toothless cussing or savage beatings among unruly shoppers. People were browsing, chatting, even laughing and enjoying themselves! The "door-buster" items that many had come for were easy to locate, without the crushing disappointment of losing out on the last one to some teenager with an infected nose ring that is clearly just going to put it on ebay and make a tidy profit. I drank three cups of coffee without a rebuke from anyone; the salespeople were accommodating, even friendly.
> 
> Now, you may think an internet woodworking celebrity such as me would have a hard time in a Woodcraft store. But I swear it was as if I was just another customer. Nobody asked for an autograph, not a single child peed his pants with excitement, nor did any of the store's female clientele toss their undergarments at me when I walked down the aisle. I hovered around the front of the store for a good long time just to confirm my suspicion, and was satisfied that everyone was just too polite to bother me. Clearly they were trying their best to pretend that they didn't know that I was among them, and I was very grateful for their convincing act. I collected my items, drank another cup of free coffee and checked out with speed and efficiency. It was like an episode of the Twilight Zone, without the poor acting and even poorer special effects. In a city full of chaos, where sirens could be heard in the distance as emergency personal rushed to the latest scene of consumer carnage, I had found an oasis of peace and tranquility, a place where a person could spend a little more than he could afford without feeling like a steer in a stampede toward the killing floor with the smell of blood in the air. I wasn't shoved; nobody tried to feel me up. I only had to throw one punch and that was over a cookie, so it's at least partially excusable.
> 
> The bottom line is this… I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft because woodworkers know how to deal with shopping without losing their minds. We don't shoot anyone; we don't get into our cars and try to run down the guy who got the last VCR. We are a breed of honest, reasonable people, with a ratio of nut-jobs that is infinitesimal when compared to your average population. I take at least partial credit for that, as the host of Blue Collar Woodworking. I mean, after all, what calms the holiday nerves better than good old fashioned woodworking entertainment from a chubby guy with questionable skills?
> 
> Next year, I might even leave my flak jacket at home. But the pepper spray stays on my hip. You never know when you'll need it.


Very uplifting to know that civilized behaviour is still in fashion, even if the people displaying it are not (in fashion)!!!

I avoided the "Black Friday" madness, at WOODCRAFT", by getting the manager to honor "Black Friday" pricing on Saturday.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *How I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft: Stumpy vs. the Zombies...*
> 
> The biggest holiday of the year has just past. Bigger than Christmas, bigger than Rosh Hashanah, even bigger than Washington's Birthday. It's called Black Friday and for good reason. It's the day the shopping gods are appeased by the sacrifice of virgin greenbacks. When America's trailer parks empty and the Walmarts fill with herds of greedy consumers looking for a deal on something, anything that will satisfy their lust for stuff. I've seen a dozen overweight women brawl like ultimate fighters over a bin of bath towels as if they were desperately hungry and this was the last stock of government cheese. (OH SETTLE DOWN! Before you call the P.C. Police you should know that I spent a good chunk of my childhood living in a trailer park off government cheese, which makes me qualified to make a joke or two about it!)
> 
> *(Your can read the rest of this blog below… or scroll to the bottom instead and listen to the audio version if you prefer my sweet, relaxing voice…)*
> 
> How does a woodworker fit into this grand celebration of consumerism? As the saying goes, if you can't beat 'em… well, bring a bigger club. That's exactly what I did this past Friday. Determined to find a deal worthy of a reasonably adequate woodworker with a tendency to pinch a penny or two, I got out of bed at the crack of 9am and pointed the pickup toward Woodcraft. I was prepared, sales paper neatly folded in my pocket, wallet stuffed with plastic, pepper spray secured in a holster at my hip. You could say I was a late shopper, but you'd be wrong, so why would you say that? No, I was arriving just in time because Woodcraft doesn't open early like the other stores. They know that woodworkers won't camp out on the sidewalks days in advance, sacrificing sleep and dignity to save a few bucks. But I wasn't taking anything for granted; I was prepared to defend myself should any nut-job, drunk with the holiday spirit, want a piece of this. As I pulled into my parking spot I pointed an eye in each direction like a gecko, scanning the lot for dangerous hooligans.
> 
> At this point I should tell you that I was once infected with the Black Friday disease. Yes, even I, in all my worldly wisdom and maturity, could once be found standing in predawn lines, thawing my blackened toes over tiny fires kindled among discarded McDonalds wrappers on electronics store sidewalks. I've elbowed my way into more than one store, emerging through narrow entryway doors with my shirt torn from my body and my pants in tatters around my ankles, scarcely alive but deeply focused on the mission ahead. The intoxicating smell of discount televisions and giant summer sausage rolls for a buck has enticed me to do things I am not proud of. I excused myself with the fact that I'd never shoved an octogenarian with a walker or used a child as a human shield. But I've lost a great deal of self-respect simply by being among the crowd as passersby mockingly honk their horns and shout expletives on their way home to warm beds as we fend off hypothermia with body to body heat. I have spent long hours waiting to save fifty bucks without considering that a minimum wage job would net me more for those hours, and spared me the painful amputation of frostbitten digits. So I speak from experience, from wisdom earned the hard way. You might even call it street smarts. I know the sort of people that a reasonable shopper must look out for, because I once was that sort of person. I'd kill you for a cup of lukewarm coffee as soon as look at you.
> 
> So as I emerged from my pickup at Woodcraft my senses were keenly alert. I scanned the sidewalks in all directions like a man in a horror movie being stalked by brain hungry zombies. I gripped a chunk of hardwood in my right hand, spikes fashioned from drywall screws driven through the end. I sniffed the wind, listened intently for any sign of danger. But there was none. The few customers I saw seemed to be human and they were filing into the store with order and something I had never seen before: I think my grandfather used to call it…. manners. One man held the door for another who smiled, yes, SMILED! This was no day for smiling! This was Black Friday! It had to be a trick; I resolved keep my guard up. But even so I surrendered my club and stalked toward the entrance with my hand over my pepper spray like a desperado ready for the quick- draw. As I entered the store the scent of coffee struck me in the face like a slab of hard maple. I wasn't expecting this, it felt wrong. The lady at the front counter greeted me by name and I shouted "LEAVE ME ALONE! I'M JUST BROWSING!"
> 
> This is where the whole incident took a dramatic turn. You see, I had come expecting to be molested by angry crowds whipped into frenzy by the tantalizing sales papers and the heartless employees mocking us through the glass as they delayed opening the store for a few seconds just to see if one of us would go off the deep end. But I found no long lines at Woodcraft, no toothless cussing or savage beatings among unruly shoppers. People were browsing, chatting, even laughing and enjoying themselves! The "door-buster" items that many had come for were easy to locate, without the crushing disappointment of losing out on the last one to some teenager with an infected nose ring that is clearly just going to put it on ebay and make a tidy profit. I drank three cups of coffee without a rebuke from anyone; the salespeople were accommodating, even friendly.
> 
> Now, you may think an internet woodworking celebrity such as me would have a hard time in a Woodcraft store. But I swear it was as if I was just another customer. Nobody asked for an autograph, not a single child peed his pants with excitement, nor did any of the store's female clientele toss their undergarments at me when I walked down the aisle. I hovered around the front of the store for a good long time just to confirm my suspicion, and was satisfied that everyone was just too polite to bother me. Clearly they were trying their best to pretend that they didn't know that I was among them, and I was very grateful for their convincing act. I collected my items, drank another cup of free coffee and checked out with speed and efficiency. It was like an episode of the Twilight Zone, without the poor acting and even poorer special effects. In a city full of chaos, where sirens could be heard in the distance as emergency personal rushed to the latest scene of consumer carnage, I had found an oasis of peace and tranquility, a place where a person could spend a little more than he could afford without feeling like a steer in a stampede toward the killing floor with the smell of blood in the air. I wasn't shoved; nobody tried to feel me up. I only had to throw one punch and that was over a cookie, so it's at least partially excusable.
> 
> The bottom line is this… I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft because woodworkers know how to deal with shopping without losing their minds. We don't shoot anyone; we don't get into our cars and try to run down the guy who got the last VCR. We are a breed of honest, reasonable people, with a ratio of nut-jobs that is infinitesimal when compared to your average population. I take at least partial credit for that, as the host of Blue Collar Woodworking. I mean, after all, what calms the holiday nerves better than good old fashioned woodworking entertainment from a chubby guy with questionable skills?
> 
> Next year, I might even leave my flak jacket at home. But the pepper spray stays on my hip. You never know when you'll need it.


Stumpy you are a mess , your humor and wit always bring a good laugh to me ,thanks my friend ,but you may want to keep your flak jacket


----------



## davidroberts

StumpyNubs said:


> *How I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft: Stumpy vs. the Zombies...*
> 
> The biggest holiday of the year has just past. Bigger than Christmas, bigger than Rosh Hashanah, even bigger than Washington's Birthday. It's called Black Friday and for good reason. It's the day the shopping gods are appeased by the sacrifice of virgin greenbacks. When America's trailer parks empty and the Walmarts fill with herds of greedy consumers looking for a deal on something, anything that will satisfy their lust for stuff. I've seen a dozen overweight women brawl like ultimate fighters over a bin of bath towels as if they were desperately hungry and this was the last stock of government cheese. (OH SETTLE DOWN! Before you call the P.C. Police you should know that I spent a good chunk of my childhood living in a trailer park off government cheese, which makes me qualified to make a joke or two about it!)
> 
> *(Your can read the rest of this blog below… or scroll to the bottom instead and listen to the audio version if you prefer my sweet, relaxing voice…)*
> 
> How does a woodworker fit into this grand celebration of consumerism? As the saying goes, if you can't beat 'em… well, bring a bigger club. That's exactly what I did this past Friday. Determined to find a deal worthy of a reasonably adequate woodworker with a tendency to pinch a penny or two, I got out of bed at the crack of 9am and pointed the pickup toward Woodcraft. I was prepared, sales paper neatly folded in my pocket, wallet stuffed with plastic, pepper spray secured in a holster at my hip. You could say I was a late shopper, but you'd be wrong, so why would you say that? No, I was arriving just in time because Woodcraft doesn't open early like the other stores. They know that woodworkers won't camp out on the sidewalks days in advance, sacrificing sleep and dignity to save a few bucks. But I wasn't taking anything for granted; I was prepared to defend myself should any nut-job, drunk with the holiday spirit, want a piece of this. As I pulled into my parking spot I pointed an eye in each direction like a gecko, scanning the lot for dangerous hooligans.
> 
> At this point I should tell you that I was once infected with the Black Friday disease. Yes, even I, in all my worldly wisdom and maturity, could once be found standing in predawn lines, thawing my blackened toes over tiny fires kindled among discarded McDonalds wrappers on electronics store sidewalks. I've elbowed my way into more than one store, emerging through narrow entryway doors with my shirt torn from my body and my pants in tatters around my ankles, scarcely alive but deeply focused on the mission ahead. The intoxicating smell of discount televisions and giant summer sausage rolls for a buck has enticed me to do things I am not proud of. I excused myself with the fact that I'd never shoved an octogenarian with a walker or used a child as a human shield. But I've lost a great deal of self-respect simply by being among the crowd as passersby mockingly honk their horns and shout expletives on their way home to warm beds as we fend off hypothermia with body to body heat. I have spent long hours waiting to save fifty bucks without considering that a minimum wage job would net me more for those hours, and spared me the painful amputation of frostbitten digits. So I speak from experience, from wisdom earned the hard way. You might even call it street smarts. I know the sort of people that a reasonable shopper must look out for, because I once was that sort of person. I'd kill you for a cup of lukewarm coffee as soon as look at you.
> 
> So as I emerged from my pickup at Woodcraft my senses were keenly alert. I scanned the sidewalks in all directions like a man in a horror movie being stalked by brain hungry zombies. I gripped a chunk of hardwood in my right hand, spikes fashioned from drywall screws driven through the end. I sniffed the wind, listened intently for any sign of danger. But there was none. The few customers I saw seemed to be human and they were filing into the store with order and something I had never seen before: I think my grandfather used to call it…. manners. One man held the door for another who smiled, yes, SMILED! This was no day for smiling! This was Black Friday! It had to be a trick; I resolved keep my guard up. But even so I surrendered my club and stalked toward the entrance with my hand over my pepper spray like a desperado ready for the quick- draw. As I entered the store the scent of coffee struck me in the face like a slab of hard maple. I wasn't expecting this, it felt wrong. The lady at the front counter greeted me by name and I shouted "LEAVE ME ALONE! I'M JUST BROWSING!"
> 
> This is where the whole incident took a dramatic turn. You see, I had come expecting to be molested by angry crowds whipped into frenzy by the tantalizing sales papers and the heartless employees mocking us through the glass as they delayed opening the store for a few seconds just to see if one of us would go off the deep end. But I found no long lines at Woodcraft, no toothless cussing or savage beatings among unruly shoppers. People were browsing, chatting, even laughing and enjoying themselves! The "door-buster" items that many had come for were easy to locate, without the crushing disappointment of losing out on the last one to some teenager with an infected nose ring that is clearly just going to put it on ebay and make a tidy profit. I drank three cups of coffee without a rebuke from anyone; the salespeople were accommodating, even friendly.
> 
> Now, you may think an internet woodworking celebrity such as me would have a hard time in a Woodcraft store. But I swear it was as if I was just another customer. Nobody asked for an autograph, not a single child peed his pants with excitement, nor did any of the store's female clientele toss their undergarments at me when I walked down the aisle. I hovered around the front of the store for a good long time just to confirm my suspicion, and was satisfied that everyone was just too polite to bother me. Clearly they were trying their best to pretend that they didn't know that I was among them, and I was very grateful for their convincing act. I collected my items, drank another cup of free coffee and checked out with speed and efficiency. It was like an episode of the Twilight Zone, without the poor acting and even poorer special effects. In a city full of chaos, where sirens could be heard in the distance as emergency personal rushed to the latest scene of consumer carnage, I had found an oasis of peace and tranquility, a place where a person could spend a little more than he could afford without feeling like a steer in a stampede toward the killing floor with the smell of blood in the air. I wasn't shoved; nobody tried to feel me up. I only had to throw one punch and that was over a cookie, so it's at least partially excusable.
> 
> The bottom line is this… I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft because woodworkers know how to deal with shopping without losing their minds. We don't shoot anyone; we don't get into our cars and try to run down the guy who got the last VCR. We are a breed of honest, reasonable people, with a ratio of nut-jobs that is infinitesimal when compared to your average population. I take at least partial credit for that, as the host of Blue Collar Woodworking. I mean, after all, what calms the holiday nerves better than good old fashioned woodworking entertainment from a chubby guy with questionable skills?
> 
> Next year, I might even leave my flak jacket at home. But the pepper spray stays on my hip. You never know when you'll need it.


The local Rocklers opened it's Black Friday doors at 7:00am, to a rather sedate crowd of around 50 knuckleheads, studying their sales flyer, plus a few ladies. The guy in front of me was affable enough and swore he was only there to pick up a drill bit he needed to finish a project. He'd have no part of this crazy Black Friday nonsense. He walked through the door and made a beeline for the 1hp Trend router on sale, then over to the router table tops, and from there to most of the end cap sale items. He walked out with two arms full of doorbuster specials. I figure ~$500 worth, easy, maybe more. Not sure if he ever got around to picking up that bit.

The local Woodcraft opened it's Black Friday doors at 9:00am, just like any other Friday. The aroma of coffee, donuts, and kolaches filled the store. I had one of each. I picked up a half dozen 6" F-clamps and ordered a waterstone with a coupon, and oh yeah, the Osborne miter gauge on sale. You can never have to many miter gauges.


----------



## Mip

StumpyNubs said:


> *How I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft: Stumpy vs. the Zombies...*
> 
> The biggest holiday of the year has just past. Bigger than Christmas, bigger than Rosh Hashanah, even bigger than Washington's Birthday. It's called Black Friday and for good reason. It's the day the shopping gods are appeased by the sacrifice of virgin greenbacks. When America's trailer parks empty and the Walmarts fill with herds of greedy consumers looking for a deal on something, anything that will satisfy their lust for stuff. I've seen a dozen overweight women brawl like ultimate fighters over a bin of bath towels as if they were desperately hungry and this was the last stock of government cheese. (OH SETTLE DOWN! Before you call the P.C. Police you should know that I spent a good chunk of my childhood living in a trailer park off government cheese, which makes me qualified to make a joke or two about it!)
> 
> *(Your can read the rest of this blog below… or scroll to the bottom instead and listen to the audio version if you prefer my sweet, relaxing voice…)*
> 
> How does a woodworker fit into this grand celebration of consumerism? As the saying goes, if you can't beat 'em… well, bring a bigger club. That's exactly what I did this past Friday. Determined to find a deal worthy of a reasonably adequate woodworker with a tendency to pinch a penny or two, I got out of bed at the crack of 9am and pointed the pickup toward Woodcraft. I was prepared, sales paper neatly folded in my pocket, wallet stuffed with plastic, pepper spray secured in a holster at my hip. You could say I was a late shopper, but you'd be wrong, so why would you say that? No, I was arriving just in time because Woodcraft doesn't open early like the other stores. They know that woodworkers won't camp out on the sidewalks days in advance, sacrificing sleep and dignity to save a few bucks. But I wasn't taking anything for granted; I was prepared to defend myself should any nut-job, drunk with the holiday spirit, want a piece of this. As I pulled into my parking spot I pointed an eye in each direction like a gecko, scanning the lot for dangerous hooligans.
> 
> At this point I should tell you that I was once infected with the Black Friday disease. Yes, even I, in all my worldly wisdom and maturity, could once be found standing in predawn lines, thawing my blackened toes over tiny fires kindled among discarded McDonalds wrappers on electronics store sidewalks. I've elbowed my way into more than one store, emerging through narrow entryway doors with my shirt torn from my body and my pants in tatters around my ankles, scarcely alive but deeply focused on the mission ahead. The intoxicating smell of discount televisions and giant summer sausage rolls for a buck has enticed me to do things I am not proud of. I excused myself with the fact that I'd never shoved an octogenarian with a walker or used a child as a human shield. But I've lost a great deal of self-respect simply by being among the crowd as passersby mockingly honk their horns and shout expletives on their way home to warm beds as we fend off hypothermia with body to body heat. I have spent long hours waiting to save fifty bucks without considering that a minimum wage job would net me more for those hours, and spared me the painful amputation of frostbitten digits. So I speak from experience, from wisdom earned the hard way. You might even call it street smarts. I know the sort of people that a reasonable shopper must look out for, because I once was that sort of person. I'd kill you for a cup of lukewarm coffee as soon as look at you.
> 
> So as I emerged from my pickup at Woodcraft my senses were keenly alert. I scanned the sidewalks in all directions like a man in a horror movie being stalked by brain hungry zombies. I gripped a chunk of hardwood in my right hand, spikes fashioned from drywall screws driven through the end. I sniffed the wind, listened intently for any sign of danger. But there was none. The few customers I saw seemed to be human and they were filing into the store with order and something I had never seen before: I think my grandfather used to call it…. manners. One man held the door for another who smiled, yes, SMILED! This was no day for smiling! This was Black Friday! It had to be a trick; I resolved keep my guard up. But even so I surrendered my club and stalked toward the entrance with my hand over my pepper spray like a desperado ready for the quick- draw. As I entered the store the scent of coffee struck me in the face like a slab of hard maple. I wasn't expecting this, it felt wrong. The lady at the front counter greeted me by name and I shouted "LEAVE ME ALONE! I'M JUST BROWSING!"
> 
> This is where the whole incident took a dramatic turn. You see, I had come expecting to be molested by angry crowds whipped into frenzy by the tantalizing sales papers and the heartless employees mocking us through the glass as they delayed opening the store for a few seconds just to see if one of us would go off the deep end. But I found no long lines at Woodcraft, no toothless cussing or savage beatings among unruly shoppers. People were browsing, chatting, even laughing and enjoying themselves! The "door-buster" items that many had come for were easy to locate, without the crushing disappointment of losing out on the last one to some teenager with an infected nose ring that is clearly just going to put it on ebay and make a tidy profit. I drank three cups of coffee without a rebuke from anyone; the salespeople were accommodating, even friendly.
> 
> Now, you may think an internet woodworking celebrity such as me would have a hard time in a Woodcraft store. But I swear it was as if I was just another customer. Nobody asked for an autograph, not a single child peed his pants with excitement, nor did any of the store's female clientele toss their undergarments at me when I walked down the aisle. I hovered around the front of the store for a good long time just to confirm my suspicion, and was satisfied that everyone was just too polite to bother me. Clearly they were trying their best to pretend that they didn't know that I was among them, and I was very grateful for their convincing act. I collected my items, drank another cup of free coffee and checked out with speed and efficiency. It was like an episode of the Twilight Zone, without the poor acting and even poorer special effects. In a city full of chaos, where sirens could be heard in the distance as emergency personal rushed to the latest scene of consumer carnage, I had found an oasis of peace and tranquility, a place where a person could spend a little more than he could afford without feeling like a steer in a stampede toward the killing floor with the smell of blood in the air. I wasn't shoved; nobody tried to feel me up. I only had to throw one punch and that was over a cookie, so it's at least partially excusable.
> 
> The bottom line is this… I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft because woodworkers know how to deal with shopping without losing their minds. We don't shoot anyone; we don't get into our cars and try to run down the guy who got the last VCR. We are a breed of honest, reasonable people, with a ratio of nut-jobs that is infinitesimal when compared to your average population. I take at least partial credit for that, as the host of Blue Collar Woodworking. I mean, after all, what calms the holiday nerves better than good old fashioned woodworking entertainment from a chubby guy with questionable skills?
> 
> Next year, I might even leave my flak jacket at home. But the pepper spray stays on my hip. You never know when you'll need it.


I, too, went to Woodcraft on Friday, and to my surprise, there were no unruly crowds, just a steady stream of patient, polite customers coming and going. One of the things I went for were already sold out, but I knew from the sales flyer that they would honor the prices all day long, and I think on Saturday. Not to burst your bubble, DIYaholic, but they honored the prices for everybody all day Friday. Shoot, I told them I wanted two of the sold out items coming in a week from Monday, I was overwhelmed by all of the politeness all around. Now all I have to do is wait until then. I hope I can keep my stress level in check until then.
I think the patience comes from having to wait until the glue and the finish to dry.


----------



## davidmicraig

StumpyNubs said:


> *How I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft: Stumpy vs. the Zombies...*
> 
> The biggest holiday of the year has just past. Bigger than Christmas, bigger than Rosh Hashanah, even bigger than Washington's Birthday. It's called Black Friday and for good reason. It's the day the shopping gods are appeased by the sacrifice of virgin greenbacks. When America's trailer parks empty and the Walmarts fill with herds of greedy consumers looking for a deal on something, anything that will satisfy their lust for stuff. I've seen a dozen overweight women brawl like ultimate fighters over a bin of bath towels as if they were desperately hungry and this was the last stock of government cheese. (OH SETTLE DOWN! Before you call the P.C. Police you should know that I spent a good chunk of my childhood living in a trailer park off government cheese, which makes me qualified to make a joke or two about it!)
> 
> *(Your can read the rest of this blog below… or scroll to the bottom instead and listen to the audio version if you prefer my sweet, relaxing voice…)*
> 
> How does a woodworker fit into this grand celebration of consumerism? As the saying goes, if you can't beat 'em… well, bring a bigger club. That's exactly what I did this past Friday. Determined to find a deal worthy of a reasonably adequate woodworker with a tendency to pinch a penny or two, I got out of bed at the crack of 9am and pointed the pickup toward Woodcraft. I was prepared, sales paper neatly folded in my pocket, wallet stuffed with plastic, pepper spray secured in a holster at my hip. You could say I was a late shopper, but you'd be wrong, so why would you say that? No, I was arriving just in time because Woodcraft doesn't open early like the other stores. They know that woodworkers won't camp out on the sidewalks days in advance, sacrificing sleep and dignity to save a few bucks. But I wasn't taking anything for granted; I was prepared to defend myself should any nut-job, drunk with the holiday spirit, want a piece of this. As I pulled into my parking spot I pointed an eye in each direction like a gecko, scanning the lot for dangerous hooligans.
> 
> At this point I should tell you that I was once infected with the Black Friday disease. Yes, even I, in all my worldly wisdom and maturity, could once be found standing in predawn lines, thawing my blackened toes over tiny fires kindled among discarded McDonalds wrappers on electronics store sidewalks. I've elbowed my way into more than one store, emerging through narrow entryway doors with my shirt torn from my body and my pants in tatters around my ankles, scarcely alive but deeply focused on the mission ahead. The intoxicating smell of discount televisions and giant summer sausage rolls for a buck has enticed me to do things I am not proud of. I excused myself with the fact that I'd never shoved an octogenarian with a walker or used a child as a human shield. But I've lost a great deal of self-respect simply by being among the crowd as passersby mockingly honk their horns and shout expletives on their way home to warm beds as we fend off hypothermia with body to body heat. I have spent long hours waiting to save fifty bucks without considering that a minimum wage job would net me more for those hours, and spared me the painful amputation of frostbitten digits. So I speak from experience, from wisdom earned the hard way. You might even call it street smarts. I know the sort of people that a reasonable shopper must look out for, because I once was that sort of person. I'd kill you for a cup of lukewarm coffee as soon as look at you.
> 
> So as I emerged from my pickup at Woodcraft my senses were keenly alert. I scanned the sidewalks in all directions like a man in a horror movie being stalked by brain hungry zombies. I gripped a chunk of hardwood in my right hand, spikes fashioned from drywall screws driven through the end. I sniffed the wind, listened intently for any sign of danger. But there was none. The few customers I saw seemed to be human and they were filing into the store with order and something I had never seen before: I think my grandfather used to call it…. manners. One man held the door for another who smiled, yes, SMILED! This was no day for smiling! This was Black Friday! It had to be a trick; I resolved keep my guard up. But even so I surrendered my club and stalked toward the entrance with my hand over my pepper spray like a desperado ready for the quick- draw. As I entered the store the scent of coffee struck me in the face like a slab of hard maple. I wasn't expecting this, it felt wrong. The lady at the front counter greeted me by name and I shouted "LEAVE ME ALONE! I'M JUST BROWSING!"
> 
> This is where the whole incident took a dramatic turn. You see, I had come expecting to be molested by angry crowds whipped into frenzy by the tantalizing sales papers and the heartless employees mocking us through the glass as they delayed opening the store for a few seconds just to see if one of us would go off the deep end. But I found no long lines at Woodcraft, no toothless cussing or savage beatings among unruly shoppers. People were browsing, chatting, even laughing and enjoying themselves! The "door-buster" items that many had come for were easy to locate, without the crushing disappointment of losing out on the last one to some teenager with an infected nose ring that is clearly just going to put it on ebay and make a tidy profit. I drank three cups of coffee without a rebuke from anyone; the salespeople were accommodating, even friendly.
> 
> Now, you may think an internet woodworking celebrity such as me would have a hard time in a Woodcraft store. But I swear it was as if I was just another customer. Nobody asked for an autograph, not a single child peed his pants with excitement, nor did any of the store's female clientele toss their undergarments at me when I walked down the aisle. I hovered around the front of the store for a good long time just to confirm my suspicion, and was satisfied that everyone was just too polite to bother me. Clearly they were trying their best to pretend that they didn't know that I was among them, and I was very grateful for their convincing act. I collected my items, drank another cup of free coffee and checked out with speed and efficiency. It was like an episode of the Twilight Zone, without the poor acting and even poorer special effects. In a city full of chaos, where sirens could be heard in the distance as emergency personal rushed to the latest scene of consumer carnage, I had found an oasis of peace and tranquility, a place where a person could spend a little more than he could afford without feeling like a steer in a stampede toward the killing floor with the smell of blood in the air. I wasn't shoved; nobody tried to feel me up. I only had to throw one punch and that was over a cookie, so it's at least partially excusable.
> 
> The bottom line is this… I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft because woodworkers know how to deal with shopping without losing their minds. We don't shoot anyone; we don't get into our cars and try to run down the guy who got the last VCR. We are a breed of honest, reasonable people, with a ratio of nut-jobs that is infinitesimal when compared to your average population. I take at least partial credit for that, as the host of Blue Collar Woodworking. I mean, after all, what calms the holiday nerves better than good old fashioned woodworking entertainment from a chubby guy with questionable skills?
> 
> Next year, I might even leave my flak jacket at home. But the pepper spray stays on my hip. You never know when you'll need it.


I am glad you survived Stumpy. I had the misfortune of needing a Christmas tree light tester and stopped at my local Walmart. Unfortunately, the line for the larger HDTV was channeled through that area. I tried to explain that I had no interest in a tv and only needed a 5 dollar item. I started running toward the exit when I heard people screaming "He's cutting in line…Kill Him!"


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *How I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft: Stumpy vs. the Zombies...*
> 
> The biggest holiday of the year has just past. Bigger than Christmas, bigger than Rosh Hashanah, even bigger than Washington's Birthday. It's called Black Friday and for good reason. It's the day the shopping gods are appeased by the sacrifice of virgin greenbacks. When America's trailer parks empty and the Walmarts fill with herds of greedy consumers looking for a deal on something, anything that will satisfy their lust for stuff. I've seen a dozen overweight women brawl like ultimate fighters over a bin of bath towels as if they were desperately hungry and this was the last stock of government cheese. (OH SETTLE DOWN! Before you call the P.C. Police you should know that I spent a good chunk of my childhood living in a trailer park off government cheese, which makes me qualified to make a joke or two about it!)
> 
> *(Your can read the rest of this blog below… or scroll to the bottom instead and listen to the audio version if you prefer my sweet, relaxing voice…)*
> 
> How does a woodworker fit into this grand celebration of consumerism? As the saying goes, if you can't beat 'em… well, bring a bigger club. That's exactly what I did this past Friday. Determined to find a deal worthy of a reasonably adequate woodworker with a tendency to pinch a penny or two, I got out of bed at the crack of 9am and pointed the pickup toward Woodcraft. I was prepared, sales paper neatly folded in my pocket, wallet stuffed with plastic, pepper spray secured in a holster at my hip. You could say I was a late shopper, but you'd be wrong, so why would you say that? No, I was arriving just in time because Woodcraft doesn't open early like the other stores. They know that woodworkers won't camp out on the sidewalks days in advance, sacrificing sleep and dignity to save a few bucks. But I wasn't taking anything for granted; I was prepared to defend myself should any nut-job, drunk with the holiday spirit, want a piece of this. As I pulled into my parking spot I pointed an eye in each direction like a gecko, scanning the lot for dangerous hooligans.
> 
> At this point I should tell you that I was once infected with the Black Friday disease. Yes, even I, in all my worldly wisdom and maturity, could once be found standing in predawn lines, thawing my blackened toes over tiny fires kindled among discarded McDonalds wrappers on electronics store sidewalks. I've elbowed my way into more than one store, emerging through narrow entryway doors with my shirt torn from my body and my pants in tatters around my ankles, scarcely alive but deeply focused on the mission ahead. The intoxicating smell of discount televisions and giant summer sausage rolls for a buck has enticed me to do things I am not proud of. I excused myself with the fact that I'd never shoved an octogenarian with a walker or used a child as a human shield. But I've lost a great deal of self-respect simply by being among the crowd as passersby mockingly honk their horns and shout expletives on their way home to warm beds as we fend off hypothermia with body to body heat. I have spent long hours waiting to save fifty bucks without considering that a minimum wage job would net me more for those hours, and spared me the painful amputation of frostbitten digits. So I speak from experience, from wisdom earned the hard way. You might even call it street smarts. I know the sort of people that a reasonable shopper must look out for, because I once was that sort of person. I'd kill you for a cup of lukewarm coffee as soon as look at you.
> 
> So as I emerged from my pickup at Woodcraft my senses were keenly alert. I scanned the sidewalks in all directions like a man in a horror movie being stalked by brain hungry zombies. I gripped a chunk of hardwood in my right hand, spikes fashioned from drywall screws driven through the end. I sniffed the wind, listened intently for any sign of danger. But there was none. The few customers I saw seemed to be human and they were filing into the store with order and something I had never seen before: I think my grandfather used to call it…. manners. One man held the door for another who smiled, yes, SMILED! This was no day for smiling! This was Black Friday! It had to be a trick; I resolved keep my guard up. But even so I surrendered my club and stalked toward the entrance with my hand over my pepper spray like a desperado ready for the quick- draw. As I entered the store the scent of coffee struck me in the face like a slab of hard maple. I wasn't expecting this, it felt wrong. The lady at the front counter greeted me by name and I shouted "LEAVE ME ALONE! I'M JUST BROWSING!"
> 
> This is where the whole incident took a dramatic turn. You see, I had come expecting to be molested by angry crowds whipped into frenzy by the tantalizing sales papers and the heartless employees mocking us through the glass as they delayed opening the store for a few seconds just to see if one of us would go off the deep end. But I found no long lines at Woodcraft, no toothless cussing or savage beatings among unruly shoppers. People were browsing, chatting, even laughing and enjoying themselves! The "door-buster" items that many had come for were easy to locate, without the crushing disappointment of losing out on the last one to some teenager with an infected nose ring that is clearly just going to put it on ebay and make a tidy profit. I drank three cups of coffee without a rebuke from anyone; the salespeople were accommodating, even friendly.
> 
> Now, you may think an internet woodworking celebrity such as me would have a hard time in a Woodcraft store. But I swear it was as if I was just another customer. Nobody asked for an autograph, not a single child peed his pants with excitement, nor did any of the store's female clientele toss their undergarments at me when I walked down the aisle. I hovered around the front of the store for a good long time just to confirm my suspicion, and was satisfied that everyone was just too polite to bother me. Clearly they were trying their best to pretend that they didn't know that I was among them, and I was very grateful for their convincing act. I collected my items, drank another cup of free coffee and checked out with speed and efficiency. It was like an episode of the Twilight Zone, without the poor acting and even poorer special effects. In a city full of chaos, where sirens could be heard in the distance as emergency personal rushed to the latest scene of consumer carnage, I had found an oasis of peace and tranquility, a place where a person could spend a little more than he could afford without feeling like a steer in a stampede toward the killing floor with the smell of blood in the air. I wasn't shoved; nobody tried to feel me up. I only had to throw one punch and that was over a cookie, so it's at least partially excusable.
> 
> The bottom line is this… I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft because woodworkers know how to deal with shopping without losing their minds. We don't shoot anyone; we don't get into our cars and try to run down the guy who got the last VCR. We are a breed of honest, reasonable people, with a ratio of nut-jobs that is infinitesimal when compared to your average population. I take at least partial credit for that, as the host of Blue Collar Woodworking. I mean, after all, what calms the holiday nerves better than good old fashioned woodworking entertainment from a chubby guy with questionable skills?
> 
> Next year, I might even leave my flak jacket at home. But the pepper spray stays on my hip. You never know when you'll need it.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Momcanfixit

StumpyNubs said:


> *How I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft: Stumpy vs. the Zombies...*
> 
> The biggest holiday of the year has just past. Bigger than Christmas, bigger than Rosh Hashanah, even bigger than Washington's Birthday. It's called Black Friday and for good reason. It's the day the shopping gods are appeased by the sacrifice of virgin greenbacks. When America's trailer parks empty and the Walmarts fill with herds of greedy consumers looking for a deal on something, anything that will satisfy their lust for stuff. I've seen a dozen overweight women brawl like ultimate fighters over a bin of bath towels as if they were desperately hungry and this was the last stock of government cheese. (OH SETTLE DOWN! Before you call the P.C. Police you should know that I spent a good chunk of my childhood living in a trailer park off government cheese, which makes me qualified to make a joke or two about it!)
> 
> *(Your can read the rest of this blog below… or scroll to the bottom instead and listen to the audio version if you prefer my sweet, relaxing voice…)*
> 
> How does a woodworker fit into this grand celebration of consumerism? As the saying goes, if you can't beat 'em… well, bring a bigger club. That's exactly what I did this past Friday. Determined to find a deal worthy of a reasonably adequate woodworker with a tendency to pinch a penny or two, I got out of bed at the crack of 9am and pointed the pickup toward Woodcraft. I was prepared, sales paper neatly folded in my pocket, wallet stuffed with plastic, pepper spray secured in a holster at my hip. You could say I was a late shopper, but you'd be wrong, so why would you say that? No, I was arriving just in time because Woodcraft doesn't open early like the other stores. They know that woodworkers won't camp out on the sidewalks days in advance, sacrificing sleep and dignity to save a few bucks. But I wasn't taking anything for granted; I was prepared to defend myself should any nut-job, drunk with the holiday spirit, want a piece of this. As I pulled into my parking spot I pointed an eye in each direction like a gecko, scanning the lot for dangerous hooligans.
> 
> At this point I should tell you that I was once infected with the Black Friday disease. Yes, even I, in all my worldly wisdom and maturity, could once be found standing in predawn lines, thawing my blackened toes over tiny fires kindled among discarded McDonalds wrappers on electronics store sidewalks. I've elbowed my way into more than one store, emerging through narrow entryway doors with my shirt torn from my body and my pants in tatters around my ankles, scarcely alive but deeply focused on the mission ahead. The intoxicating smell of discount televisions and giant summer sausage rolls for a buck has enticed me to do things I am not proud of. I excused myself with the fact that I'd never shoved an octogenarian with a walker or used a child as a human shield. But I've lost a great deal of self-respect simply by being among the crowd as passersby mockingly honk their horns and shout expletives on their way home to warm beds as we fend off hypothermia with body to body heat. I have spent long hours waiting to save fifty bucks without considering that a minimum wage job would net me more for those hours, and spared me the painful amputation of frostbitten digits. So I speak from experience, from wisdom earned the hard way. You might even call it street smarts. I know the sort of people that a reasonable shopper must look out for, because I once was that sort of person. I'd kill you for a cup of lukewarm coffee as soon as look at you.
> 
> So as I emerged from my pickup at Woodcraft my senses were keenly alert. I scanned the sidewalks in all directions like a man in a horror movie being stalked by brain hungry zombies. I gripped a chunk of hardwood in my right hand, spikes fashioned from drywall screws driven through the end. I sniffed the wind, listened intently for any sign of danger. But there was none. The few customers I saw seemed to be human and they were filing into the store with order and something I had never seen before: I think my grandfather used to call it…. manners. One man held the door for another who smiled, yes, SMILED! This was no day for smiling! This was Black Friday! It had to be a trick; I resolved keep my guard up. But even so I surrendered my club and stalked toward the entrance with my hand over my pepper spray like a desperado ready for the quick- draw. As I entered the store the scent of coffee struck me in the face like a slab of hard maple. I wasn't expecting this, it felt wrong. The lady at the front counter greeted me by name and I shouted "LEAVE ME ALONE! I'M JUST BROWSING!"
> 
> This is where the whole incident took a dramatic turn. You see, I had come expecting to be molested by angry crowds whipped into frenzy by the tantalizing sales papers and the heartless employees mocking us through the glass as they delayed opening the store for a few seconds just to see if one of us would go off the deep end. But I found no long lines at Woodcraft, no toothless cussing or savage beatings among unruly shoppers. People were browsing, chatting, even laughing and enjoying themselves! The "door-buster" items that many had come for were easy to locate, without the crushing disappointment of losing out on the last one to some teenager with an infected nose ring that is clearly just going to put it on ebay and make a tidy profit. I drank three cups of coffee without a rebuke from anyone; the salespeople were accommodating, even friendly.
> 
> Now, you may think an internet woodworking celebrity such as me would have a hard time in a Woodcraft store. But I swear it was as if I was just another customer. Nobody asked for an autograph, not a single child peed his pants with excitement, nor did any of the store's female clientele toss their undergarments at me when I walked down the aisle. I hovered around the front of the store for a good long time just to confirm my suspicion, and was satisfied that everyone was just too polite to bother me. Clearly they were trying their best to pretend that they didn't know that I was among them, and I was very grateful for their convincing act. I collected my items, drank another cup of free coffee and checked out with speed and efficiency. It was like an episode of the Twilight Zone, without the poor acting and even poorer special effects. In a city full of chaos, where sirens could be heard in the distance as emergency personal rushed to the latest scene of consumer carnage, I had found an oasis of peace and tranquility, a place where a person could spend a little more than he could afford without feeling like a steer in a stampede toward the killing floor with the smell of blood in the air. I wasn't shoved; nobody tried to feel me up. I only had to throw one punch and that was over a cookie, so it's at least partially excusable.
> 
> The bottom line is this… I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft because woodworkers know how to deal with shopping without losing their minds. We don't shoot anyone; we don't get into our cars and try to run down the guy who got the last VCR. We are a breed of honest, reasonable people, with a ratio of nut-jobs that is infinitesimal when compared to your average population. I take at least partial credit for that, as the host of Blue Collar Woodworking. I mean, after all, what calms the holiday nerves better than good old fashioned woodworking entertainment from a chubby guy with questionable skills?
> 
> Next year, I might even leave my flak jacket at home. But the pepper spray stays on my hip. You never know when you'll need it.


Ah, it's a pity indeed, but it's not only in the US. We have Black Friday and Cyber Monday and Black Friday weekend now - ??? Of course it's not close to a holiday here, and I'd hazard a guess that many Canucks don't even know why it's called that.
(Okay, I have no idea myself….) All I know is that on Black Friday, DO. NOT. GO. TO. THE. MALL.

Just did some reading:

"Its more modern application is in regard to profitability for the day. So a lot of people think that the black in Black Friday refers to ledger books going from negative values, which would be in the red, into positive values, which is into the black. Some research I did sort of indicates that this term probably originated in the late fifties, early sixties, and it was probably used as a term, sort of a pejorative term, a sort of tongue-in-cheek term to refer to the day after Thanksgiving as a day of disaster and woe, where downtown Philadelphia was completely swamped with holiday shoppers. And we think that the police department, members of the police force had this as a slang description for that day, because they were going to be faced with huge traffic woes and probably snarling customers on sidewalks. It was just going to be a real headache for police and probably for transit workers like cab drivers and bus drivers as well."

There. I learned something today.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *How I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft: Stumpy vs. the Zombies...*
> 
> The biggest holiday of the year has just past. Bigger than Christmas, bigger than Rosh Hashanah, even bigger than Washington's Birthday. It's called Black Friday and for good reason. It's the day the shopping gods are appeased by the sacrifice of virgin greenbacks. When America's trailer parks empty and the Walmarts fill with herds of greedy consumers looking for a deal on something, anything that will satisfy their lust for stuff. I've seen a dozen overweight women brawl like ultimate fighters over a bin of bath towels as if they were desperately hungry and this was the last stock of government cheese. (OH SETTLE DOWN! Before you call the P.C. Police you should know that I spent a good chunk of my childhood living in a trailer park off government cheese, which makes me qualified to make a joke or two about it!)
> 
> *(Your can read the rest of this blog below… or scroll to the bottom instead and listen to the audio version if you prefer my sweet, relaxing voice…)*
> 
> How does a woodworker fit into this grand celebration of consumerism? As the saying goes, if you can't beat 'em… well, bring a bigger club. That's exactly what I did this past Friday. Determined to find a deal worthy of a reasonably adequate woodworker with a tendency to pinch a penny or two, I got out of bed at the crack of 9am and pointed the pickup toward Woodcraft. I was prepared, sales paper neatly folded in my pocket, wallet stuffed with plastic, pepper spray secured in a holster at my hip. You could say I was a late shopper, but you'd be wrong, so why would you say that? No, I was arriving just in time because Woodcraft doesn't open early like the other stores. They know that woodworkers won't camp out on the sidewalks days in advance, sacrificing sleep and dignity to save a few bucks. But I wasn't taking anything for granted; I was prepared to defend myself should any nut-job, drunk with the holiday spirit, want a piece of this. As I pulled into my parking spot I pointed an eye in each direction like a gecko, scanning the lot for dangerous hooligans.
> 
> At this point I should tell you that I was once infected with the Black Friday disease. Yes, even I, in all my worldly wisdom and maturity, could once be found standing in predawn lines, thawing my blackened toes over tiny fires kindled among discarded McDonalds wrappers on electronics store sidewalks. I've elbowed my way into more than one store, emerging through narrow entryway doors with my shirt torn from my body and my pants in tatters around my ankles, scarcely alive but deeply focused on the mission ahead. The intoxicating smell of discount televisions and giant summer sausage rolls for a buck has enticed me to do things I am not proud of. I excused myself with the fact that I'd never shoved an octogenarian with a walker or used a child as a human shield. But I've lost a great deal of self-respect simply by being among the crowd as passersby mockingly honk their horns and shout expletives on their way home to warm beds as we fend off hypothermia with body to body heat. I have spent long hours waiting to save fifty bucks without considering that a minimum wage job would net me more for those hours, and spared me the painful amputation of frostbitten digits. So I speak from experience, from wisdom earned the hard way. You might even call it street smarts. I know the sort of people that a reasonable shopper must look out for, because I once was that sort of person. I'd kill you for a cup of lukewarm coffee as soon as look at you.
> 
> So as I emerged from my pickup at Woodcraft my senses were keenly alert. I scanned the sidewalks in all directions like a man in a horror movie being stalked by brain hungry zombies. I gripped a chunk of hardwood in my right hand, spikes fashioned from drywall screws driven through the end. I sniffed the wind, listened intently for any sign of danger. But there was none. The few customers I saw seemed to be human and they were filing into the store with order and something I had never seen before: I think my grandfather used to call it…. manners. One man held the door for another who smiled, yes, SMILED! This was no day for smiling! This was Black Friday! It had to be a trick; I resolved keep my guard up. But even so I surrendered my club and stalked toward the entrance with my hand over my pepper spray like a desperado ready for the quick- draw. As I entered the store the scent of coffee struck me in the face like a slab of hard maple. I wasn't expecting this, it felt wrong. The lady at the front counter greeted me by name and I shouted "LEAVE ME ALONE! I'M JUST BROWSING!"
> 
> This is where the whole incident took a dramatic turn. You see, I had come expecting to be molested by angry crowds whipped into frenzy by the tantalizing sales papers and the heartless employees mocking us through the glass as they delayed opening the store for a few seconds just to see if one of us would go off the deep end. But I found no long lines at Woodcraft, no toothless cussing or savage beatings among unruly shoppers. People were browsing, chatting, even laughing and enjoying themselves! The "door-buster" items that many had come for were easy to locate, without the crushing disappointment of losing out on the last one to some teenager with an infected nose ring that is clearly just going to put it on ebay and make a tidy profit. I drank three cups of coffee without a rebuke from anyone; the salespeople were accommodating, even friendly.
> 
> Now, you may think an internet woodworking celebrity such as me would have a hard time in a Woodcraft store. But I swear it was as if I was just another customer. Nobody asked for an autograph, not a single child peed his pants with excitement, nor did any of the store's female clientele toss their undergarments at me when I walked down the aisle. I hovered around the front of the store for a good long time just to confirm my suspicion, and was satisfied that everyone was just too polite to bother me. Clearly they were trying their best to pretend that they didn't know that I was among them, and I was very grateful for their convincing act. I collected my items, drank another cup of free coffee and checked out with speed and efficiency. It was like an episode of the Twilight Zone, without the poor acting and even poorer special effects. In a city full of chaos, where sirens could be heard in the distance as emergency personal rushed to the latest scene of consumer carnage, I had found an oasis of peace and tranquility, a place where a person could spend a little more than he could afford without feeling like a steer in a stampede toward the killing floor with the smell of blood in the air. I wasn't shoved; nobody tried to feel me up. I only had to throw one punch and that was over a cookie, so it's at least partially excusable.
> 
> The bottom line is this… I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft because woodworkers know how to deal with shopping without losing their minds. We don't shoot anyone; we don't get into our cars and try to run down the guy who got the last VCR. We are a breed of honest, reasonable people, with a ratio of nut-jobs that is infinitesimal when compared to your average population. I take at least partial credit for that, as the host of Blue Collar Woodworking. I mean, after all, what calms the holiday nerves better than good old fashioned woodworking entertainment from a chubby guy with questionable skills?
> 
> Next year, I might even leave my flak jacket at home. But the pepper spray stays on my hip. You never know when you'll need it.


It's called "Black Friday" because of the deep, dark, hopeless depression that accompanies your credit card bill once it arrives following the day's indiscretions.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *How I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft: Stumpy vs. the Zombies...*
> 
> The biggest holiday of the year has just past. Bigger than Christmas, bigger than Rosh Hashanah, even bigger than Washington's Birthday. It's called Black Friday and for good reason. It's the day the shopping gods are appeased by the sacrifice of virgin greenbacks. When America's trailer parks empty and the Walmarts fill with herds of greedy consumers looking for a deal on something, anything that will satisfy their lust for stuff. I've seen a dozen overweight women brawl like ultimate fighters over a bin of bath towels as if they were desperately hungry and this was the last stock of government cheese. (OH SETTLE DOWN! Before you call the P.C. Police you should know that I spent a good chunk of my childhood living in a trailer park off government cheese, which makes me qualified to make a joke or two about it!)
> 
> *(Your can read the rest of this blog below… or scroll to the bottom instead and listen to the audio version if you prefer my sweet, relaxing voice…)*
> 
> How does a woodworker fit into this grand celebration of consumerism? As the saying goes, if you can't beat 'em… well, bring a bigger club. That's exactly what I did this past Friday. Determined to find a deal worthy of a reasonably adequate woodworker with a tendency to pinch a penny or two, I got out of bed at the crack of 9am and pointed the pickup toward Woodcraft. I was prepared, sales paper neatly folded in my pocket, wallet stuffed with plastic, pepper spray secured in a holster at my hip. You could say I was a late shopper, but you'd be wrong, so why would you say that? No, I was arriving just in time because Woodcraft doesn't open early like the other stores. They know that woodworkers won't camp out on the sidewalks days in advance, sacrificing sleep and dignity to save a few bucks. But I wasn't taking anything for granted; I was prepared to defend myself should any nut-job, drunk with the holiday spirit, want a piece of this. As I pulled into my parking spot I pointed an eye in each direction like a gecko, scanning the lot for dangerous hooligans.
> 
> At this point I should tell you that I was once infected with the Black Friday disease. Yes, even I, in all my worldly wisdom and maturity, could once be found standing in predawn lines, thawing my blackened toes over tiny fires kindled among discarded McDonalds wrappers on electronics store sidewalks. I've elbowed my way into more than one store, emerging through narrow entryway doors with my shirt torn from my body and my pants in tatters around my ankles, scarcely alive but deeply focused on the mission ahead. The intoxicating smell of discount televisions and giant summer sausage rolls for a buck has enticed me to do things I am not proud of. I excused myself with the fact that I'd never shoved an octogenarian with a walker or used a child as a human shield. But I've lost a great deal of self-respect simply by being among the crowd as passersby mockingly honk their horns and shout expletives on their way home to warm beds as we fend off hypothermia with body to body heat. I have spent long hours waiting to save fifty bucks without considering that a minimum wage job would net me more for those hours, and spared me the painful amputation of frostbitten digits. So I speak from experience, from wisdom earned the hard way. You might even call it street smarts. I know the sort of people that a reasonable shopper must look out for, because I once was that sort of person. I'd kill you for a cup of lukewarm coffee as soon as look at you.
> 
> So as I emerged from my pickup at Woodcraft my senses were keenly alert. I scanned the sidewalks in all directions like a man in a horror movie being stalked by brain hungry zombies. I gripped a chunk of hardwood in my right hand, spikes fashioned from drywall screws driven through the end. I sniffed the wind, listened intently for any sign of danger. But there was none. The few customers I saw seemed to be human and they were filing into the store with order and something I had never seen before: I think my grandfather used to call it…. manners. One man held the door for another who smiled, yes, SMILED! This was no day for smiling! This was Black Friday! It had to be a trick; I resolved keep my guard up. But even so I surrendered my club and stalked toward the entrance with my hand over my pepper spray like a desperado ready for the quick- draw. As I entered the store the scent of coffee struck me in the face like a slab of hard maple. I wasn't expecting this, it felt wrong. The lady at the front counter greeted me by name and I shouted "LEAVE ME ALONE! I'M JUST BROWSING!"
> 
> This is where the whole incident took a dramatic turn. You see, I had come expecting to be molested by angry crowds whipped into frenzy by the tantalizing sales papers and the heartless employees mocking us through the glass as they delayed opening the store for a few seconds just to see if one of us would go off the deep end. But I found no long lines at Woodcraft, no toothless cussing or savage beatings among unruly shoppers. People were browsing, chatting, even laughing and enjoying themselves! The "door-buster" items that many had come for were easy to locate, without the crushing disappointment of losing out on the last one to some teenager with an infected nose ring that is clearly just going to put it on ebay and make a tidy profit. I drank three cups of coffee without a rebuke from anyone; the salespeople were accommodating, even friendly.
> 
> Now, you may think an internet woodworking celebrity such as me would have a hard time in a Woodcraft store. But I swear it was as if I was just another customer. Nobody asked for an autograph, not a single child peed his pants with excitement, nor did any of the store's female clientele toss their undergarments at me when I walked down the aisle. I hovered around the front of the store for a good long time just to confirm my suspicion, and was satisfied that everyone was just too polite to bother me. Clearly they were trying their best to pretend that they didn't know that I was among them, and I was very grateful for their convincing act. I collected my items, drank another cup of free coffee and checked out with speed and efficiency. It was like an episode of the Twilight Zone, without the poor acting and even poorer special effects. In a city full of chaos, where sirens could be heard in the distance as emergency personal rushed to the latest scene of consumer carnage, I had found an oasis of peace and tranquility, a place where a person could spend a little more than he could afford without feeling like a steer in a stampede toward the killing floor with the smell of blood in the air. I wasn't shoved; nobody tried to feel me up. I only had to throw one punch and that was over a cookie, so it's at least partially excusable.
> 
> The bottom line is this… I survived Black Friday at Woodcraft because woodworkers know how to deal with shopping without losing their minds. We don't shoot anyone; we don't get into our cars and try to run down the guy who got the last VCR. We are a breed of honest, reasonable people, with a ratio of nut-jobs that is infinitesimal when compared to your average population. I take at least partial credit for that, as the host of Blue Collar Woodworking. I mean, after all, what calms the holiday nerves better than good old fashioned woodworking entertainment from a chubby guy with questionable skills?
> 
> Next year, I might even leave my flak jacket at home. But the pepper spray stays on my hip. You never know when you'll need it.


You said it all Stumps. Very good.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I had a dust collection breakthrough while eating tapioca from a hospital trash can.*

The other day I yawned and a thick cloud came out of my gaping mouth, floated around my face for a moment and then was sucked into my nostrils as I inhaled my next breath. For a moment I assumed it was a cloud of pipe smoke, like my grandmother used to puff out in rings above her head to impress us kids on special occasions and weekdays. But since I don't smoke, I knew this was something more serious.

*(Tired of reading? Listen to Stumpy read this for you below. Or read on like a stuck up, smart-alec. It's your funeral…)*






Now, as you can tell by looking at me, I'm the type of guy that likes to take care of himself. Sure, I eat a lot of cheese and drink my share of malted beverages, and my wife's share too. And my idea of exercise is to sit in a lawn chair in front of the shop swinging a flyswatter and yelling at the neighborhood kids. But just because I neglect my waistline and my arteries doesn't mean I'm not concerned with my lungs. If I can't breath, I can't talk. And if I can't talk I can't order at a drive-through. So this is a health crisis.

The first thing I did was visit my doctor. And by doctor I mean Randy the shop boy. I make him smell my breath several times a day, so if anyone knows my breathing habits, it's him. Now, I could go into detail about what Randy said and how much garlic I had eaten that morning but I'll cut to the chase. Randy is an idiot and I've got dust in my lungs. Yes, you heard me right. My chest cavity has more filth in it than most internet videos, woodworking ones excluded. I should have guessed the problem months ago when I was kicked out of the wine club for saying everything was "oaky". I wrote that off as a case of a bunch of fru-frus who can't stand to see a chubby guy shotgun a bottle of Cabernet with his shirt off. (Another joke, I drink only in moderation and only out a brown paper sack.)

Anyway, my mailman told me that what I needed was a good lung dusting so I went to see a real doctor and was immediately admitted. Now, the best part about intensive care is the food. They get a whole different menu from the rest of the hospital. And I quickly learned to take advantage by sneaking into that wing and looking for the comatose patients with unguarded trays. That's when reality hit me, a real bottom of the barrel moment. Here I was sitting next to a recently deceased old woman eating tapioca from her trash can and I had to ask myself, was this all worth it? Wouldn't it be better to just get a new dust collection system and avoid this whole rigmarole altogether?

I mean, we all spend vastly more time sweeping the sawdust from the floors and blowing dust from every surface than we spend with our children, and only half the reason is because we woodworkers hate kids. Am I right.. huh? I'm winking, nodding and elbowing you like an idiot trying to make a point right now, and the point is this: My dust problem has overgrown my shop's ability to suck. Not that my shop doesn't suck in a lot of other ways. I don't have cable for one thing, or an omelet bar. But neither of those is as important as getting that dust away from my giant nose and into some sort of filter like God intended. Chip collection isn't doing the job any more, my raw windpipe and splintered nostrils can attest to that. I tried to battle the dust clouds by opening the shop doors and windows and installing fog lights on the table saw. I'm tired of chewing after every breath. I'm tired of burrowing through the shop like a hamster. But most of all, I'm tired of being tired… which I've been told is caused by the low oxygen levels in the shop, and if there's one thing my Union employees demand, it's oxygen. And a break every ten minutes.

So, right then and there, on the cold tile floor of the late Mabel Butterfield's hospital room, I decided to change my life. No longer would I be a slave to the sawdust and wood chips that a good deal of my projects became. From that moment on the only thing I was going to sniff was glue fumes because nobody was ever harmed by those. I fell to my knees, took a final swig of ensure and swore to myself and Blue Collar Woodworking fans everywhere that I would design a dust collection system of such beauty, such efficiency, such unparalleled genius that Einstein himself would sit up in his grave, take a snort of my workshop air, wipe a tear from his eye and say… "Stumpy, you complete me."

In the next three episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking history will be made. Will you be there to witness it?

Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

StumpyNubs said:


> *I had a dust collection breakthrough while eating tapioca from a hospital trash can.*
> 
> The other day I yawned and a thick cloud came out of my gaping mouth, floated around my face for a moment and then was sucked into my nostrils as I inhaled my next breath. For a moment I assumed it was a cloud of pipe smoke, like my grandmother used to puff out in rings above her head to impress us kids on special occasions and weekdays. But since I don't smoke, I knew this was something more serious.
> 
> *(Tired of reading? Listen to Stumpy read this for you below. Or read on like a stuck up, smart-alec. It's your funeral…)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as you can tell by looking at me, I'm the type of guy that likes to take care of himself. Sure, I eat a lot of cheese and drink my share of malted beverages, and my wife's share too. And my idea of exercise is to sit in a lawn chair in front of the shop swinging a flyswatter and yelling at the neighborhood kids. But just because I neglect my waistline and my arteries doesn't mean I'm not concerned with my lungs. If I can't breath, I can't talk. And if I can't talk I can't order at a drive-through. So this is a health crisis.
> 
> The first thing I did was visit my doctor. And by doctor I mean Randy the shop boy. I make him smell my breath several times a day, so if anyone knows my breathing habits, it's him. Now, I could go into detail about what Randy said and how much garlic I had eaten that morning but I'll cut to the chase. Randy is an idiot and I've got dust in my lungs. Yes, you heard me right. My chest cavity has more filth in it than most internet videos, woodworking ones excluded. I should have guessed the problem months ago when I was kicked out of the wine club for saying everything was "oaky". I wrote that off as a case of a bunch of fru-frus who can't stand to see a chubby guy shotgun a bottle of Cabernet with his shirt off. (Another joke, I drink only in moderation and only out a brown paper sack.)
> 
> Anyway, my mailman told me that what I needed was a good lung dusting so I went to see a real doctor and was immediately admitted. Now, the best part about intensive care is the food. They get a whole different menu from the rest of the hospital. And I quickly learned to take advantage by sneaking into that wing and looking for the comatose patients with unguarded trays. That's when reality hit me, a real bottom of the barrel moment. Here I was sitting next to a recently deceased old woman eating tapioca from her trash can and I had to ask myself, was this all worth it? Wouldn't it be better to just get a new dust collection system and avoid this whole rigmarole altogether?
> 
> I mean, we all spend vastly more time sweeping the sawdust from the floors and blowing dust from every surface than we spend with our children, and only half the reason is because we woodworkers hate kids. Am I right.. huh? I'm winking, nodding and elbowing you like an idiot trying to make a point right now, and the point is this: My dust problem has overgrown my shop's ability to suck. Not that my shop doesn't suck in a lot of other ways. I don't have cable for one thing, or an omelet bar. But neither of those is as important as getting that dust away from my giant nose and into some sort of filter like God intended. Chip collection isn't doing the job any more, my raw windpipe and splintered nostrils can attest to that. I tried to battle the dust clouds by opening the shop doors and windows and installing fog lights on the table saw. I'm tired of chewing after every breath. I'm tired of burrowing through the shop like a hamster. But most of all, I'm tired of being tired… which I've been told is caused by the low oxygen levels in the shop, and if there's one thing my Union employees demand, it's oxygen. And a break every ten minutes.
> 
> So, right then and there, on the cold tile floor of the late Mabel Butterfield's hospital room, I decided to change my life. No longer would I be a slave to the sawdust and wood chips that a good deal of my projects became. From that moment on the only thing I was going to sniff was glue fumes because nobody was ever harmed by those. I fell to my knees, took a final swig of ensure and swore to myself and Blue Collar Woodworking fans everywhere that I would design a dust collection system of such beauty, such efficiency, such unparalleled genius that Einstein himself would sit up in his grave, take a snort of my workshop air, wipe a tear from his eye and say… "Stumpy, you complete me."
> 
> In the next three episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking history will be made. Will you be there to witness it?
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Why don't you just grow a thick, bushy mustache to supplement your nose hair?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *I had a dust collection breakthrough while eating tapioca from a hospital trash can.*
> 
> The other day I yawned and a thick cloud came out of my gaping mouth, floated around my face for a moment and then was sucked into my nostrils as I inhaled my next breath. For a moment I assumed it was a cloud of pipe smoke, like my grandmother used to puff out in rings above her head to impress us kids on special occasions and weekdays. But since I don't smoke, I knew this was something more serious.
> 
> *(Tired of reading? Listen to Stumpy read this for you below. Or read on like a stuck up, smart-alec. It's your funeral…)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as you can tell by looking at me, I'm the type of guy that likes to take care of himself. Sure, I eat a lot of cheese and drink my share of malted beverages, and my wife's share too. And my idea of exercise is to sit in a lawn chair in front of the shop swinging a flyswatter and yelling at the neighborhood kids. But just because I neglect my waistline and my arteries doesn't mean I'm not concerned with my lungs. If I can't breath, I can't talk. And if I can't talk I can't order at a drive-through. So this is a health crisis.
> 
> The first thing I did was visit my doctor. And by doctor I mean Randy the shop boy. I make him smell my breath several times a day, so if anyone knows my breathing habits, it's him. Now, I could go into detail about what Randy said and how much garlic I had eaten that morning but I'll cut to the chase. Randy is an idiot and I've got dust in my lungs. Yes, you heard me right. My chest cavity has more filth in it than most internet videos, woodworking ones excluded. I should have guessed the problem months ago when I was kicked out of the wine club for saying everything was "oaky". I wrote that off as a case of a bunch of fru-frus who can't stand to see a chubby guy shotgun a bottle of Cabernet with his shirt off. (Another joke, I drink only in moderation and only out a brown paper sack.)
> 
> Anyway, my mailman told me that what I needed was a good lung dusting so I went to see a real doctor and was immediately admitted. Now, the best part about intensive care is the food. They get a whole different menu from the rest of the hospital. And I quickly learned to take advantage by sneaking into that wing and looking for the comatose patients with unguarded trays. That's when reality hit me, a real bottom of the barrel moment. Here I was sitting next to a recently deceased old woman eating tapioca from her trash can and I had to ask myself, was this all worth it? Wouldn't it be better to just get a new dust collection system and avoid this whole rigmarole altogether?
> 
> I mean, we all spend vastly more time sweeping the sawdust from the floors and blowing dust from every surface than we spend with our children, and only half the reason is because we woodworkers hate kids. Am I right.. huh? I'm winking, nodding and elbowing you like an idiot trying to make a point right now, and the point is this: My dust problem has overgrown my shop's ability to suck. Not that my shop doesn't suck in a lot of other ways. I don't have cable for one thing, or an omelet bar. But neither of those is as important as getting that dust away from my giant nose and into some sort of filter like God intended. Chip collection isn't doing the job any more, my raw windpipe and splintered nostrils can attest to that. I tried to battle the dust clouds by opening the shop doors and windows and installing fog lights on the table saw. I'm tired of chewing after every breath. I'm tired of burrowing through the shop like a hamster. But most of all, I'm tired of being tired… which I've been told is caused by the low oxygen levels in the shop, and if there's one thing my Union employees demand, it's oxygen. And a break every ten minutes.
> 
> So, right then and there, on the cold tile floor of the late Mabel Butterfield's hospital room, I decided to change my life. No longer would I be a slave to the sawdust and wood chips that a good deal of my projects became. From that moment on the only thing I was going to sniff was glue fumes because nobody was ever harmed by those. I fell to my knees, took a final swig of ensure and swore to myself and Blue Collar Woodworking fans everywhere that I would design a dust collection system of such beauty, such efficiency, such unparalleled genius that Einstein himself would sit up in his grave, take a snort of my workshop air, wipe a tear from his eye and say… "Stumpy, you complete me."
> 
> In the next three episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking history will be made. Will you be there to witness it?
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I'm proud of my nose hair! Whenever anyone around me complains about a smell, I can honestly answer: "All I smell is hair."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

StumpyNubs said:


> *I had a dust collection breakthrough while eating tapioca from a hospital trash can.*
> 
> The other day I yawned and a thick cloud came out of my gaping mouth, floated around my face for a moment and then was sucked into my nostrils as I inhaled my next breath. For a moment I assumed it was a cloud of pipe smoke, like my grandmother used to puff out in rings above her head to impress us kids on special occasions and weekdays. But since I don't smoke, I knew this was something more serious.
> 
> *(Tired of reading? Listen to Stumpy read this for you below. Or read on like a stuck up, smart-alec. It's your funeral…)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as you can tell by looking at me, I'm the type of guy that likes to take care of himself. Sure, I eat a lot of cheese and drink my share of malted beverages, and my wife's share too. And my idea of exercise is to sit in a lawn chair in front of the shop swinging a flyswatter and yelling at the neighborhood kids. But just because I neglect my waistline and my arteries doesn't mean I'm not concerned with my lungs. If I can't breath, I can't talk. And if I can't talk I can't order at a drive-through. So this is a health crisis.
> 
> The first thing I did was visit my doctor. And by doctor I mean Randy the shop boy. I make him smell my breath several times a day, so if anyone knows my breathing habits, it's him. Now, I could go into detail about what Randy said and how much garlic I had eaten that morning but I'll cut to the chase. Randy is an idiot and I've got dust in my lungs. Yes, you heard me right. My chest cavity has more filth in it than most internet videos, woodworking ones excluded. I should have guessed the problem months ago when I was kicked out of the wine club for saying everything was "oaky". I wrote that off as a case of a bunch of fru-frus who can't stand to see a chubby guy shotgun a bottle of Cabernet with his shirt off. (Another joke, I drink only in moderation and only out a brown paper sack.)
> 
> Anyway, my mailman told me that what I needed was a good lung dusting so I went to see a real doctor and was immediately admitted. Now, the best part about intensive care is the food. They get a whole different menu from the rest of the hospital. And I quickly learned to take advantage by sneaking into that wing and looking for the comatose patients with unguarded trays. That's when reality hit me, a real bottom of the barrel moment. Here I was sitting next to a recently deceased old woman eating tapioca from her trash can and I had to ask myself, was this all worth it? Wouldn't it be better to just get a new dust collection system and avoid this whole rigmarole altogether?
> 
> I mean, we all spend vastly more time sweeping the sawdust from the floors and blowing dust from every surface than we spend with our children, and only half the reason is because we woodworkers hate kids. Am I right.. huh? I'm winking, nodding and elbowing you like an idiot trying to make a point right now, and the point is this: My dust problem has overgrown my shop's ability to suck. Not that my shop doesn't suck in a lot of other ways. I don't have cable for one thing, or an omelet bar. But neither of those is as important as getting that dust away from my giant nose and into some sort of filter like God intended. Chip collection isn't doing the job any more, my raw windpipe and splintered nostrils can attest to that. I tried to battle the dust clouds by opening the shop doors and windows and installing fog lights on the table saw. I'm tired of chewing after every breath. I'm tired of burrowing through the shop like a hamster. But most of all, I'm tired of being tired… which I've been told is caused by the low oxygen levels in the shop, and if there's one thing my Union employees demand, it's oxygen. And a break every ten minutes.
> 
> So, right then and there, on the cold tile floor of the late Mabel Butterfield's hospital room, I decided to change my life. No longer would I be a slave to the sawdust and wood chips that a good deal of my projects became. From that moment on the only thing I was going to sniff was glue fumes because nobody was ever harmed by those. I fell to my knees, took a final swig of ensure and swore to myself and Blue Collar Woodworking fans everywhere that I would design a dust collection system of such beauty, such efficiency, such unparalleled genius that Einstein himself would sit up in his grave, take a snort of my workshop air, wipe a tear from his eye and say… "Stumpy, you complete me."
> 
> In the next three episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking history will be made. Will you be there to witness it?
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


must not be very thick if you are getting that much dust in your lungs! You should be smelling a bit of wood too.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *I had a dust collection breakthrough while eating tapioca from a hospital trash can.*
> 
> The other day I yawned and a thick cloud came out of my gaping mouth, floated around my face for a moment and then was sucked into my nostrils as I inhaled my next breath. For a moment I assumed it was a cloud of pipe smoke, like my grandmother used to puff out in rings above her head to impress us kids on special occasions and weekdays. But since I don't smoke, I knew this was something more serious.
> 
> *(Tired of reading? Listen to Stumpy read this for you below. Or read on like a stuck up, smart-alec. It's your funeral…)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as you can tell by looking at me, I'm the type of guy that likes to take care of himself. Sure, I eat a lot of cheese and drink my share of malted beverages, and my wife's share too. And my idea of exercise is to sit in a lawn chair in front of the shop swinging a flyswatter and yelling at the neighborhood kids. But just because I neglect my waistline and my arteries doesn't mean I'm not concerned with my lungs. If I can't breath, I can't talk. And if I can't talk I can't order at a drive-through. So this is a health crisis.
> 
> The first thing I did was visit my doctor. And by doctor I mean Randy the shop boy. I make him smell my breath several times a day, so if anyone knows my breathing habits, it's him. Now, I could go into detail about what Randy said and how much garlic I had eaten that morning but I'll cut to the chase. Randy is an idiot and I've got dust in my lungs. Yes, you heard me right. My chest cavity has more filth in it than most internet videos, woodworking ones excluded. I should have guessed the problem months ago when I was kicked out of the wine club for saying everything was "oaky". I wrote that off as a case of a bunch of fru-frus who can't stand to see a chubby guy shotgun a bottle of Cabernet with his shirt off. (Another joke, I drink only in moderation and only out a brown paper sack.)
> 
> Anyway, my mailman told me that what I needed was a good lung dusting so I went to see a real doctor and was immediately admitted. Now, the best part about intensive care is the food. They get a whole different menu from the rest of the hospital. And I quickly learned to take advantage by sneaking into that wing and looking for the comatose patients with unguarded trays. That's when reality hit me, a real bottom of the barrel moment. Here I was sitting next to a recently deceased old woman eating tapioca from her trash can and I had to ask myself, was this all worth it? Wouldn't it be better to just get a new dust collection system and avoid this whole rigmarole altogether?
> 
> I mean, we all spend vastly more time sweeping the sawdust from the floors and blowing dust from every surface than we spend with our children, and only half the reason is because we woodworkers hate kids. Am I right.. huh? I'm winking, nodding and elbowing you like an idiot trying to make a point right now, and the point is this: My dust problem has overgrown my shop's ability to suck. Not that my shop doesn't suck in a lot of other ways. I don't have cable for one thing, or an omelet bar. But neither of those is as important as getting that dust away from my giant nose and into some sort of filter like God intended. Chip collection isn't doing the job any more, my raw windpipe and splintered nostrils can attest to that. I tried to battle the dust clouds by opening the shop doors and windows and installing fog lights on the table saw. I'm tired of chewing after every breath. I'm tired of burrowing through the shop like a hamster. But most of all, I'm tired of being tired… which I've been told is caused by the low oxygen levels in the shop, and if there's one thing my Union employees demand, it's oxygen. And a break every ten minutes.
> 
> So, right then and there, on the cold tile floor of the late Mabel Butterfield's hospital room, I decided to change my life. No longer would I be a slave to the sawdust and wood chips that a good deal of my projects became. From that moment on the only thing I was going to sniff was glue fumes because nobody was ever harmed by those. I fell to my knees, took a final swig of ensure and swore to myself and Blue Collar Woodworking fans everywhere that I would design a dust collection system of such beauty, such efficiency, such unparalleled genius that Einstein himself would sit up in his grave, take a snort of my workshop air, wipe a tear from his eye and say… "Stumpy, you complete me."
> 
> In the next three episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking history will be made. Will you be there to witness it?
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Looking forward to how you make a dust collector out of MDF!


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *I had a dust collection breakthrough while eating tapioca from a hospital trash can.*
> 
> The other day I yawned and a thick cloud came out of my gaping mouth, floated around my face for a moment and then was sucked into my nostrils as I inhaled my next breath. For a moment I assumed it was a cloud of pipe smoke, like my grandmother used to puff out in rings above her head to impress us kids on special occasions and weekdays. But since I don't smoke, I knew this was something more serious.
> 
> *(Tired of reading? Listen to Stumpy read this for you below. Or read on like a stuck up, smart-alec. It's your funeral…)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as you can tell by looking at me, I'm the type of guy that likes to take care of himself. Sure, I eat a lot of cheese and drink my share of malted beverages, and my wife's share too. And my idea of exercise is to sit in a lawn chair in front of the shop swinging a flyswatter and yelling at the neighborhood kids. But just because I neglect my waistline and my arteries doesn't mean I'm not concerned with my lungs. If I can't breath, I can't talk. And if I can't talk I can't order at a drive-through. So this is a health crisis.
> 
> The first thing I did was visit my doctor. And by doctor I mean Randy the shop boy. I make him smell my breath several times a day, so if anyone knows my breathing habits, it's him. Now, I could go into detail about what Randy said and how much garlic I had eaten that morning but I'll cut to the chase. Randy is an idiot and I've got dust in my lungs. Yes, you heard me right. My chest cavity has more filth in it than most internet videos, woodworking ones excluded. I should have guessed the problem months ago when I was kicked out of the wine club for saying everything was "oaky". I wrote that off as a case of a bunch of fru-frus who can't stand to see a chubby guy shotgun a bottle of Cabernet with his shirt off. (Another joke, I drink only in moderation and only out a brown paper sack.)
> 
> Anyway, my mailman told me that what I needed was a good lung dusting so I went to see a real doctor and was immediately admitted. Now, the best part about intensive care is the food. They get a whole different menu from the rest of the hospital. And I quickly learned to take advantage by sneaking into that wing and looking for the comatose patients with unguarded trays. That's when reality hit me, a real bottom of the barrel moment. Here I was sitting next to a recently deceased old woman eating tapioca from her trash can and I had to ask myself, was this all worth it? Wouldn't it be better to just get a new dust collection system and avoid this whole rigmarole altogether?
> 
> I mean, we all spend vastly more time sweeping the sawdust from the floors and blowing dust from every surface than we spend with our children, and only half the reason is because we woodworkers hate kids. Am I right.. huh? I'm winking, nodding and elbowing you like an idiot trying to make a point right now, and the point is this: My dust problem has overgrown my shop's ability to suck. Not that my shop doesn't suck in a lot of other ways. I don't have cable for one thing, or an omelet bar. But neither of those is as important as getting that dust away from my giant nose and into some sort of filter like God intended. Chip collection isn't doing the job any more, my raw windpipe and splintered nostrils can attest to that. I tried to battle the dust clouds by opening the shop doors and windows and installing fog lights on the table saw. I'm tired of chewing after every breath. I'm tired of burrowing through the shop like a hamster. But most of all, I'm tired of being tired… which I've been told is caused by the low oxygen levels in the shop, and if there's one thing my Union employees demand, it's oxygen. And a break every ten minutes.
> 
> So, right then and there, on the cold tile floor of the late Mabel Butterfield's hospital room, I decided to change my life. No longer would I be a slave to the sawdust and wood chips that a good deal of my projects became. From that moment on the only thing I was going to sniff was glue fumes because nobody was ever harmed by those. I fell to my knees, took a final swig of ensure and swore to myself and Blue Collar Woodworking fans everywhere that I would design a dust collection system of such beauty, such efficiency, such unparalleled genius that Einstein himself would sit up in his grave, take a snort of my workshop air, wipe a tear from his eye and say… "Stumpy, you complete me."
> 
> In the next three episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking history will be made. Will you be there to witness it?
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I LOVE THE AUDIO!!!
Much better than the canned voice from my laptop. Also, the computer doesn't capture your rythm quite right. I can hear the dust in your voice, I quess you could say you have a "raspy" voice. Get it? rasp???

I'm about to rebuild my shop and DC would be the next logical step. Once tool/machine placement is determined, I will run ducting, so this series is perfect timing.

Anxiously awaiting your next cough, err soliloquy!!!


----------



## CharlesNeil

StumpyNubs said:


> *I had a dust collection breakthrough while eating tapioca from a hospital trash can.*
> 
> The other day I yawned and a thick cloud came out of my gaping mouth, floated around my face for a moment and then was sucked into my nostrils as I inhaled my next breath. For a moment I assumed it was a cloud of pipe smoke, like my grandmother used to puff out in rings above her head to impress us kids on special occasions and weekdays. But since I don't smoke, I knew this was something more serious.
> 
> *(Tired of reading? Listen to Stumpy read this for you below. Or read on like a stuck up, smart-alec. It's your funeral…)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as you can tell by looking at me, I'm the type of guy that likes to take care of himself. Sure, I eat a lot of cheese and drink my share of malted beverages, and my wife's share too. And my idea of exercise is to sit in a lawn chair in front of the shop swinging a flyswatter and yelling at the neighborhood kids. But just because I neglect my waistline and my arteries doesn't mean I'm not concerned with my lungs. If I can't breath, I can't talk. And if I can't talk I can't order at a drive-through. So this is a health crisis.
> 
> The first thing I did was visit my doctor. And by doctor I mean Randy the shop boy. I make him smell my breath several times a day, so if anyone knows my breathing habits, it's him. Now, I could go into detail about what Randy said and how much garlic I had eaten that morning but I'll cut to the chase. Randy is an idiot and I've got dust in my lungs. Yes, you heard me right. My chest cavity has more filth in it than most internet videos, woodworking ones excluded. I should have guessed the problem months ago when I was kicked out of the wine club for saying everything was "oaky". I wrote that off as a case of a bunch of fru-frus who can't stand to see a chubby guy shotgun a bottle of Cabernet with his shirt off. (Another joke, I drink only in moderation and only out a brown paper sack.)
> 
> Anyway, my mailman told me that what I needed was a good lung dusting so I went to see a real doctor and was immediately admitted. Now, the best part about intensive care is the food. They get a whole different menu from the rest of the hospital. And I quickly learned to take advantage by sneaking into that wing and looking for the comatose patients with unguarded trays. That's when reality hit me, a real bottom of the barrel moment. Here I was sitting next to a recently deceased old woman eating tapioca from her trash can and I had to ask myself, was this all worth it? Wouldn't it be better to just get a new dust collection system and avoid this whole rigmarole altogether?
> 
> I mean, we all spend vastly more time sweeping the sawdust from the floors and blowing dust from every surface than we spend with our children, and only half the reason is because we woodworkers hate kids. Am I right.. huh? I'm winking, nodding and elbowing you like an idiot trying to make a point right now, and the point is this: My dust problem has overgrown my shop's ability to suck. Not that my shop doesn't suck in a lot of other ways. I don't have cable for one thing, or an omelet bar. But neither of those is as important as getting that dust away from my giant nose and into some sort of filter like God intended. Chip collection isn't doing the job any more, my raw windpipe and splintered nostrils can attest to that. I tried to battle the dust clouds by opening the shop doors and windows and installing fog lights on the table saw. I'm tired of chewing after every breath. I'm tired of burrowing through the shop like a hamster. But most of all, I'm tired of being tired… which I've been told is caused by the low oxygen levels in the shop, and if there's one thing my Union employees demand, it's oxygen. And a break every ten minutes.
> 
> So, right then and there, on the cold tile floor of the late Mabel Butterfield's hospital room, I decided to change my life. No longer would I be a slave to the sawdust and wood chips that a good deal of my projects became. From that moment on the only thing I was going to sniff was glue fumes because nobody was ever harmed by those. I fell to my knees, took a final swig of ensure and swore to myself and Blue Collar Woodworking fans everywhere that I would design a dust collection system of such beauty, such efficiency, such unparalleled genius that Einstein himself would sit up in his grave, take a snort of my workshop air, wipe a tear from his eye and say… "Stumpy, you complete me."
> 
> In the next three episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking history will be made. Will you be there to witness it?
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


There has to be a "Phis a key a trist " on here , Stumpy does need a Dr


----------



## geoscann

StumpyNubs said:


> *I had a dust collection breakthrough while eating tapioca from a hospital trash can.*
> 
> The other day I yawned and a thick cloud came out of my gaping mouth, floated around my face for a moment and then was sucked into my nostrils as I inhaled my next breath. For a moment I assumed it was a cloud of pipe smoke, like my grandmother used to puff out in rings above her head to impress us kids on special occasions and weekdays. But since I don't smoke, I knew this was something more serious.
> 
> *(Tired of reading? Listen to Stumpy read this for you below. Or read on like a stuck up, smart-alec. It's your funeral…)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as you can tell by looking at me, I'm the type of guy that likes to take care of himself. Sure, I eat a lot of cheese and drink my share of malted beverages, and my wife's share too. And my idea of exercise is to sit in a lawn chair in front of the shop swinging a flyswatter and yelling at the neighborhood kids. But just because I neglect my waistline and my arteries doesn't mean I'm not concerned with my lungs. If I can't breath, I can't talk. And if I can't talk I can't order at a drive-through. So this is a health crisis.
> 
> The first thing I did was visit my doctor. And by doctor I mean Randy the shop boy. I make him smell my breath several times a day, so if anyone knows my breathing habits, it's him. Now, I could go into detail about what Randy said and how much garlic I had eaten that morning but I'll cut to the chase. Randy is an idiot and I've got dust in my lungs. Yes, you heard me right. My chest cavity has more filth in it than most internet videos, woodworking ones excluded. I should have guessed the problem months ago when I was kicked out of the wine club for saying everything was "oaky". I wrote that off as a case of a bunch of fru-frus who can't stand to see a chubby guy shotgun a bottle of Cabernet with his shirt off. (Another joke, I drink only in moderation and only out a brown paper sack.)
> 
> Anyway, my mailman told me that what I needed was a good lung dusting so I went to see a real doctor and was immediately admitted. Now, the best part about intensive care is the food. They get a whole different menu from the rest of the hospital. And I quickly learned to take advantage by sneaking into that wing and looking for the comatose patients with unguarded trays. That's when reality hit me, a real bottom of the barrel moment. Here I was sitting next to a recently deceased old woman eating tapioca from her trash can and I had to ask myself, was this all worth it? Wouldn't it be better to just get a new dust collection system and avoid this whole rigmarole altogether?
> 
> I mean, we all spend vastly more time sweeping the sawdust from the floors and blowing dust from every surface than we spend with our children, and only half the reason is because we woodworkers hate kids. Am I right.. huh? I'm winking, nodding and elbowing you like an idiot trying to make a point right now, and the point is this: My dust problem has overgrown my shop's ability to suck. Not that my shop doesn't suck in a lot of other ways. I don't have cable for one thing, or an omelet bar. But neither of those is as important as getting that dust away from my giant nose and into some sort of filter like God intended. Chip collection isn't doing the job any more, my raw windpipe and splintered nostrils can attest to that. I tried to battle the dust clouds by opening the shop doors and windows and installing fog lights on the table saw. I'm tired of chewing after every breath. I'm tired of burrowing through the shop like a hamster. But most of all, I'm tired of being tired… which I've been told is caused by the low oxygen levels in the shop, and if there's one thing my Union employees demand, it's oxygen. And a break every ten minutes.
> 
> So, right then and there, on the cold tile floor of the late Mabel Butterfield's hospital room, I decided to change my life. No longer would I be a slave to the sawdust and wood chips that a good deal of my projects became. From that moment on the only thing I was going to sniff was glue fumes because nobody was ever harmed by those. I fell to my knees, took a final swig of ensure and swore to myself and Blue Collar Woodworking fans everywhere that I would design a dust collection system of such beauty, such efficiency, such unparalleled genius that Einstein himself would sit up in his grave, take a snort of my workshop air, wipe a tear from his eye and say… "Stumpy, you complete me."
> 
> In the next three episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking history will be made. Will you be there to witness it?
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Stumpy they voted union help dont matter any more they have no say just hire someone that dont need oxygen.lol well maybe not.


----------



## danoaz

StumpyNubs said:


> *I had a dust collection breakthrough while eating tapioca from a hospital trash can.*
> 
> The other day I yawned and a thick cloud came out of my gaping mouth, floated around my face for a moment and then was sucked into my nostrils as I inhaled my next breath. For a moment I assumed it was a cloud of pipe smoke, like my grandmother used to puff out in rings above her head to impress us kids on special occasions and weekdays. But since I don't smoke, I knew this was something more serious.
> 
> *(Tired of reading? Listen to Stumpy read this for you below. Or read on like a stuck up, smart-alec. It's your funeral…)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as you can tell by looking at me, I'm the type of guy that likes to take care of himself. Sure, I eat a lot of cheese and drink my share of malted beverages, and my wife's share too. And my idea of exercise is to sit in a lawn chair in front of the shop swinging a flyswatter and yelling at the neighborhood kids. But just because I neglect my waistline and my arteries doesn't mean I'm not concerned with my lungs. If I can't breath, I can't talk. And if I can't talk I can't order at a drive-through. So this is a health crisis.
> 
> The first thing I did was visit my doctor. And by doctor I mean Randy the shop boy. I make him smell my breath several times a day, so if anyone knows my breathing habits, it's him. Now, I could go into detail about what Randy said and how much garlic I had eaten that morning but I'll cut to the chase. Randy is an idiot and I've got dust in my lungs. Yes, you heard me right. My chest cavity has more filth in it than most internet videos, woodworking ones excluded. I should have guessed the problem months ago when I was kicked out of the wine club for saying everything was "oaky". I wrote that off as a case of a bunch of fru-frus who can't stand to see a chubby guy shotgun a bottle of Cabernet with his shirt off. (Another joke, I drink only in moderation and only out a brown paper sack.)
> 
> Anyway, my mailman told me that what I needed was a good lung dusting so I went to see a real doctor and was immediately admitted. Now, the best part about intensive care is the food. They get a whole different menu from the rest of the hospital. And I quickly learned to take advantage by sneaking into that wing and looking for the comatose patients with unguarded trays. That's when reality hit me, a real bottom of the barrel moment. Here I was sitting next to a recently deceased old woman eating tapioca from her trash can and I had to ask myself, was this all worth it? Wouldn't it be better to just get a new dust collection system and avoid this whole rigmarole altogether?
> 
> I mean, we all spend vastly more time sweeping the sawdust from the floors and blowing dust from every surface than we spend with our children, and only half the reason is because we woodworkers hate kids. Am I right.. huh? I'm winking, nodding and elbowing you like an idiot trying to make a point right now, and the point is this: My dust problem has overgrown my shop's ability to suck. Not that my shop doesn't suck in a lot of other ways. I don't have cable for one thing, or an omelet bar. But neither of those is as important as getting that dust away from my giant nose and into some sort of filter like God intended. Chip collection isn't doing the job any more, my raw windpipe and splintered nostrils can attest to that. I tried to battle the dust clouds by opening the shop doors and windows and installing fog lights on the table saw. I'm tired of chewing after every breath. I'm tired of burrowing through the shop like a hamster. But most of all, I'm tired of being tired… which I've been told is caused by the low oxygen levels in the shop, and if there's one thing my Union employees demand, it's oxygen. And a break every ten minutes.
> 
> So, right then and there, on the cold tile floor of the late Mabel Butterfield's hospital room, I decided to change my life. No longer would I be a slave to the sawdust and wood chips that a good deal of my projects became. From that moment on the only thing I was going to sniff was glue fumes because nobody was ever harmed by those. I fell to my knees, took a final swig of ensure and swore to myself and Blue Collar Woodworking fans everywhere that I would design a dust collection system of such beauty, such efficiency, such unparalleled genius that Einstein himself would sit up in his grave, take a snort of my workshop air, wipe a tear from his eye and say… "Stumpy, you complete me."
> 
> In the next three episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking history will be made. Will you be there to witness it?
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Stumpy -

What was the tape you used to make the barrel ? I have been thinking of doing a barrel for a plastic liner to catch rain water off the roof and your demonstration gave me an idea.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *I had a dust collection breakthrough while eating tapioca from a hospital trash can.*
> 
> The other day I yawned and a thick cloud came out of my gaping mouth, floated around my face for a moment and then was sucked into my nostrils as I inhaled my next breath. For a moment I assumed it was a cloud of pipe smoke, like my grandmother used to puff out in rings above her head to impress us kids on special occasions and weekdays. But since I don't smoke, I knew this was something more serious.
> 
> *(Tired of reading? Listen to Stumpy read this for you below. Or read on like a stuck up, smart-alec. It's your funeral…)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as you can tell by looking at me, I'm the type of guy that likes to take care of himself. Sure, I eat a lot of cheese and drink my share of malted beverages, and my wife's share too. And my idea of exercise is to sit in a lawn chair in front of the shop swinging a flyswatter and yelling at the neighborhood kids. But just because I neglect my waistline and my arteries doesn't mean I'm not concerned with my lungs. If I can't breath, I can't talk. And if I can't talk I can't order at a drive-through. So this is a health crisis.
> 
> The first thing I did was visit my doctor. And by doctor I mean Randy the shop boy. I make him smell my breath several times a day, so if anyone knows my breathing habits, it's him. Now, I could go into detail about what Randy said and how much garlic I had eaten that morning but I'll cut to the chase. Randy is an idiot and I've got dust in my lungs. Yes, you heard me right. My chest cavity has more filth in it than most internet videos, woodworking ones excluded. I should have guessed the problem months ago when I was kicked out of the wine club for saying everything was "oaky". I wrote that off as a case of a bunch of fru-frus who can't stand to see a chubby guy shotgun a bottle of Cabernet with his shirt off. (Another joke, I drink only in moderation and only out a brown paper sack.)
> 
> Anyway, my mailman told me that what I needed was a good lung dusting so I went to see a real doctor and was immediately admitted. Now, the best part about intensive care is the food. They get a whole different menu from the rest of the hospital. And I quickly learned to take advantage by sneaking into that wing and looking for the comatose patients with unguarded trays. That's when reality hit me, a real bottom of the barrel moment. Here I was sitting next to a recently deceased old woman eating tapioca from her trash can and I had to ask myself, was this all worth it? Wouldn't it be better to just get a new dust collection system and avoid this whole rigmarole altogether?
> 
> I mean, we all spend vastly more time sweeping the sawdust from the floors and blowing dust from every surface than we spend with our children, and only half the reason is because we woodworkers hate kids. Am I right.. huh? I'm winking, nodding and elbowing you like an idiot trying to make a point right now, and the point is this: My dust problem has overgrown my shop's ability to suck. Not that my shop doesn't suck in a lot of other ways. I don't have cable for one thing, or an omelet bar. But neither of those is as important as getting that dust away from my giant nose and into some sort of filter like God intended. Chip collection isn't doing the job any more, my raw windpipe and splintered nostrils can attest to that. I tried to battle the dust clouds by opening the shop doors and windows and installing fog lights on the table saw. I'm tired of chewing after every breath. I'm tired of burrowing through the shop like a hamster. But most of all, I'm tired of being tired… which I've been told is caused by the low oxygen levels in the shop, and if there's one thing my Union employees demand, it's oxygen. And a break every ten minutes.
> 
> So, right then and there, on the cold tile floor of the late Mabel Butterfield's hospital room, I decided to change my life. No longer would I be a slave to the sawdust and wood chips that a good deal of my projects became. From that moment on the only thing I was going to sniff was glue fumes because nobody was ever harmed by those. I fell to my knees, took a final swig of ensure and swore to myself and Blue Collar Woodworking fans everywhere that I would design a dust collection system of such beauty, such efficiency, such unparalleled genius that Einstein himself would sit up in his grave, take a snort of my workshop air, wipe a tear from his eye and say… "Stumpy, you complete me."
> 
> In the next three episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking history will be made. Will you be there to witness it?
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I just used masking tape to hold the seams together while I applied the glue and clamped it up.

Wooden barrels are watertight if properly made. You won't need a liner. I believe there was a tutorial on Lumberjocks a while back about making a wooden bucket. You should do a search for it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*A message from Stumpy Nubs for survivors of today's Mayan Apocalypse...*

When the Twinkies ran out we should have known the end was near. This video was recorded from the Blue Collar Woodworking bunker just before the world ended. If you're watching it, you must be one of the few survivors. Good for you! I hope you enjoy it…

After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *A message from Stumpy Nubs for survivors of today's Mayan Apocalypse...*
> 
> When the Twinkies ran out we should have known the end was near. This video was recorded from the Blue Collar Woodworking bunker just before the world ended. If you're watching it, you must be one of the few survivors. Good for you! I hope you enjoy it…
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Wow! Hey you may have more books than me? Happy Day After!


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *A message from Stumpy Nubs for survivors of today's Mayan Apocalypse...*
> 
> When the Twinkies ran out we should have known the end was near. This video was recorded from the Blue Collar Woodworking bunker just before the world ended. If you're watching it, you must be one of the few survivors. Good for you! I hope you enjoy it…
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


To any other survivors:

I have limited electric resourses, so I'm saving it all to keep the remaining "Cold Ones" cold. Since there is a limited supply of "Cold Ones", I have them secured in an undisclosed location, that only I and my mutant ape know the whereabouts of.

Good luck, good hunting and good riddance, of that egomaniacal Nubby Stumper fellow!!!


----------



## alba

StumpyNubs said:


> *A message from Stumpy Nubs for survivors of today's Mayan Apocalypse...*
> 
> When the Twinkies ran out we should have known the end was near. This video was recorded from the Blue Collar Woodworking bunker just before the world ended. If you're watching it, you must be one of the few survivors. Good for you! I hope you enjoy it…
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Boo Hoo I'm lonely


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A message from Stumpy Nubs for survivors of today's Mayan Apocalypse...*
> 
> When the Twinkies ran out we should have known the end was near. This video was recorded from the Blue Collar Woodworking bunker just before the world ended. If you're watching it, you must be one of the few survivors. Good for you! I hope you enjoy it…
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


*Doc*- Those bookcases are the particle board project from the show. They're not quite done yet, but that's just one wall. They cover all four walls of the library in my house. I have a LOT of books. That's just the history section you see in the film.

*DIY*- "egomaniacal"? You do understand what sarcastic, self deprecating humor is, don't you? I have a very, very small ego. In fact I hate my stinkin' guts. Thanks for bringing that up. Now I have to go cut myself…


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *A message from Stumpy Nubs for survivors of today's Mayan Apocalypse...*
> 
> When the Twinkies ran out we should have known the end was near. This video was recorded from the Blue Collar Woodworking bunker just before the world ended. If you're watching it, you must be one of the few survivors. Good for you! I hope you enjoy it…
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Hey,

figured it out after walking away chucling. Bergess meridith? rod Serling? and Seth McFarland? Have a great post apocalyptic Christmas!

Wow when do you have time yo read?


----------



## craftsman on the lake

StumpyNubs said:


> *A message from Stumpy Nubs for survivors of today's Mayan Apocalypse...*
> 
> When the Twinkies ran out we should have known the end was near. This video was recorded from the Blue Collar Woodworking bunker just before the world ended. If you're watching it, you must be one of the few survivors. Good for you! I hope you enjoy it…
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I survived dooms day but now I've got to fight off all the zombies!


----------



## scrollgirl

StumpyNubs said:


> *A message from Stumpy Nubs for survivors of today's Mayan Apocalypse...*
> 
> When the Twinkies ran out we should have known the end was near. This video was recorded from the Blue Collar Woodworking bunker just before the world ended. If you're watching it, you must be one of the few survivors. Good for you! I hope you enjoy it…
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


It was good to see that someone had us covered! Your foresight is greatly appreciated. Maybe you could burn your shop down anyway, just so they can make that cool 'remembrance plaque' for you. Just an idea . . . 

Have a merry Christmas! Thanks for all the entertainment and education that you share. We are all better because of it! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *A message from Stumpy Nubs for survivors of today's Mayan Apocalypse...*
> 
> When the Twinkies ran out we should have known the end was near. This video was recorded from the Blue Collar Woodworking bunker just before the world ended. If you're watching it, you must be one of the few survivors. Good for you! I hope you enjoy it…
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Woodworking tools for sale…... Found them in a place called Stumpy Nubbs. Shame he evacuated… Good deal on chisels. Call me….....Sorry, gotta go, there are walkers headin my way.


----------



## Howie

StumpyNubs said:


> *A message from Stumpy Nubs for survivors of today's Mayan Apocalypse...*
> 
> When the Twinkies ran out we should have known the end was near. This video was recorded from the Blue Collar Woodworking bunker just before the world ended. If you're watching it, you must be one of the few survivors. Good for you! I hope you enjoy it…
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Stumpy I'm convinced you have been cooped up in that stuffy library too long and need to get out for fresh air more…............


----------



## TedW

StumpyNubs said:


> *A message from Stumpy Nubs for survivors of today's Mayan Apocalypse...*
> 
> When the Twinkies ran out we should have known the end was near. This video was recorded from the Blue Collar Woodworking bunker just before the world ended. If you're watching it, you must be one of the few survivors. Good for you! I hope you enjoy it…
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


You're not fooling anybody, Stumpy… we know you survived and you're hiding out somewhere… we can smell the cheese and sawdust, just can't figure out where it's coming from. Come out, come out, where ever you are…

Regards,
Zombie Nation


----------



## StumpyNubs

*One man's junk mail is another man's bathroom reading material!*

There's nobody on this earth I like enough to buy a $2000 tool for as a gift, I don't care what the ads in my mailbox say! This week's video blog is all about the reason for the season… JUNK MAIL! And there's some great old woodworking photos to look at while you listen to my sweet, soothing voice!

After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)






If you're a smarty pants and prefer to read, here's the text version:

I love this time of year. The snowy streets, the sparkling lights on the rooflines of every building, the gaudy inflatable snowman villages on my neighbor's front lawn. If you asked me what I liked most about the month of December I would answer, without hesitation, that it's easier to clean up after the shop dog now that his poo is frozen. But a close second is the junk mail.

Now, we live in an electronic world. No longer are our mailboxes the only receptacle for flyers and catalogues and coupons and crap. We get loads of virtual mail to sift through as well, and these are often the most fun. On a good day I can get half a billion emails advertising everything from pills to make me skinnier to food to make me fatter. If I ever need testosterone boost to help sprout more chest hair, or a twelve bladed razor to shave that mess off, there's an email for that.

But the best ads by far come from the woodworking suppliers. Woodcraft, Lee Valley, Whiteside, Highland Woodworking, everybody has a "Black Friday" or "Cyber Monday" or "Overspend Tuesday" or "We Just Made This One Up For The Heck Of It Wednesday". I suppose they weren't satisfied with the buying everyone does for Christmas so they had to make up a bunch of new shopping holidays too. Soon Roy Underhill's birthday will be a national holiday and everyone will have buy suspenders and mustache trimmers as gifts.

Of course, it's not all bad. There are some good deals to be found if you have a few hours to sift through the garbage. Just yesterday I found a free half sandwich my neighbor didn't finish. But more on topic, I feel like some people are getting a little too carried away with the gift giving. Case in point: Today I got an email from a tool company telling me about their one day deal for the woodworker in my life. Touted to be the perfect gift, it cost a mere $2500… on sale. Now, I'm no cheapskate. I spend freely on foam brushes and dollar store sandpaper. But to me, $2500 is a big investment. A huge investment, especially for a tool. So if I'm going to shred that kind of lettuce I don't think I'd be giving it away. There is nobody on this earth that I like enough to buy them a $2500 tool. I didn't spend near that much on a health plan for the workshop, and have you seen the prices of tourniquets and sewing needles? Do people really spend that much money on someone else?

I've given a few gifts in my day. A month ago I gave Randy the shop boy an Arby's coupon that expired two month ago. Chip got a free smack in the head just yesterday. I even bought Joy a foot bath so she can soak those big kankles of hers while she does the paperwork. I gave all these great gifts freely, not because of some new holiday that Hallmark made up just to sell more cards. (Secretaries day… seriously?) Nor was a single gift inspired by an email, except for chip's smack in the head, which resulted from an email he sent me asking for time off.

The point is this… As much as I enjoy sitting on the toilet and reading the woodworking ads, I am seldom going to spend enough money on things in those ads to justify the enormous expense of producing all those ads. I'll buy the $2 glue brush and the 70% off honing film if I need some of it. But the big stuff you're trying to get me to spend on just so I can give it to someone that won't really appreciate it as much as I appreciated all that money I laid it down to buy it… not going to happen. Because if there's one thing I've learned, it's that there's more happiness in giving than in receiving. So if receiving my gifts isn't what makes people happy, why should I waste the money?


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *One man's junk mail is another man's bathroom reading material!*
> 
> There's nobody on this earth I like enough to buy a $2000 tool for as a gift, I don't care what the ads in my mailbox say! This week's video blog is all about the reason for the season… JUNK MAIL! And there's some great old woodworking photos to look at while you listen to my sweet, soothing voice!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a smarty pants and prefer to read, here's the text version:
> 
> I love this time of year. The snowy streets, the sparkling lights on the rooflines of every building, the gaudy inflatable snowman villages on my neighbor's front lawn. If you asked me what I liked most about the month of December I would answer, without hesitation, that it's easier to clean up after the shop dog now that his poo is frozen. But a close second is the junk mail.
> 
> Now, we live in an electronic world. No longer are our mailboxes the only receptacle for flyers and catalogues and coupons and crap. We get loads of virtual mail to sift through as well, and these are often the most fun. On a good day I can get half a billion emails advertising everything from pills to make me skinnier to food to make me fatter. If I ever need testosterone boost to help sprout more chest hair, or a twelve bladed razor to shave that mess off, there's an email for that.
> 
> But the best ads by far come from the woodworking suppliers. Woodcraft, Lee Valley, Whiteside, Highland Woodworking, everybody has a "Black Friday" or "Cyber Monday" or "Overspend Tuesday" or "We Just Made This One Up For The Heck Of It Wednesday". I suppose they weren't satisfied with the buying everyone does for Christmas so they had to make up a bunch of new shopping holidays too. Soon Roy Underhill's birthday will be a national holiday and everyone will have buy suspenders and mustache trimmers as gifts.
> 
> Of course, it's not all bad. There are some good deals to be found if you have a few hours to sift through the garbage. Just yesterday I found a free half sandwich my neighbor didn't finish. But more on topic, I feel like some people are getting a little too carried away with the gift giving. Case in point: Today I got an email from a tool company telling me about their one day deal for the woodworker in my life. Touted to be the perfect gift, it cost a mere $2500… on sale. Now, I'm no cheapskate. I spend freely on foam brushes and dollar store sandpaper. But to me, $2500 is a big investment. A huge investment, especially for a tool. So if I'm going to shred that kind of lettuce I don't think I'd be giving it away. There is nobody on this earth that I like enough to buy them a $2500 tool. I didn't spend near that much on a health plan for the workshop, and have you seen the prices of tourniquets and sewing needles? Do people really spend that much money on someone else?
> 
> I've given a few gifts in my day. A month ago I gave Randy the shop boy an Arby's coupon that expired two month ago. Chip got a free smack in the head just yesterday. I even bought Joy a foot bath so she can soak those big kankles of hers while she does the paperwork. I gave all these great gifts freely, not because of some new holiday that Hallmark made up just to sell more cards. (Secretaries day… seriously?) Nor was a single gift inspired by an email, except for chip's smack in the head, which resulted from an email he sent me asking for time off.
> 
> The point is this… As much as I enjoy sitting on the toilet and reading the woodworking ads, I am seldom going to spend enough money on things in those ads to justify the enormous expense of producing all those ads. I'll buy the $2 glue brush and the 70% off honing film if I need some of it. But the big stuff you're trying to get me to spend on just so I can give it to someone that won't really appreciate it as much as I appreciated all that money I laid it down to buy it… not going to happen. Because if there's one thing I've learned, it's that there's more happiness in giving than in receiving. So if receiving my gifts isn't what makes people happy, why should I waste the money?


Nice shop pics! Wanted to comment but didn't on dust colllection. Probably won't get cancer but lung disease? Big issue with OSHA. We need clean air, or filtered.

The more sanding, the more dust? Had this discussion with Charles some years ago. I suggested he talk about shop saftey in the area of dust collection. he put it back on me. LOL! I did find out it is the biggest health issue for woodworkers. Your dust collection, and concern for fine dust, videos should help?

I purchased an air filtration system from Grizzly at a fairly reasonable price for us po folk. LOL!

Have a great Christmas. Aren't you at the top of your gift list???

Tom/aka Docsavage45


----------



## rookie54

StumpyNubs said:


> *One man's junk mail is another man's bathroom reading material!*
> 
> There's nobody on this earth I like enough to buy a $2000 tool for as a gift, I don't care what the ads in my mailbox say! This week's video blog is all about the reason for the season… JUNK MAIL! And there's some great old woodworking photos to look at while you listen to my sweet, soothing voice!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a smarty pants and prefer to read, here's the text version:
> 
> I love this time of year. The snowy streets, the sparkling lights on the rooflines of every building, the gaudy inflatable snowman villages on my neighbor's front lawn. If you asked me what I liked most about the month of December I would answer, without hesitation, that it's easier to clean up after the shop dog now that his poo is frozen. But a close second is the junk mail.
> 
> Now, we live in an electronic world. No longer are our mailboxes the only receptacle for flyers and catalogues and coupons and crap. We get loads of virtual mail to sift through as well, and these are often the most fun. On a good day I can get half a billion emails advertising everything from pills to make me skinnier to food to make me fatter. If I ever need testosterone boost to help sprout more chest hair, or a twelve bladed razor to shave that mess off, there's an email for that.
> 
> But the best ads by far come from the woodworking suppliers. Woodcraft, Lee Valley, Whiteside, Highland Woodworking, everybody has a "Black Friday" or "Cyber Monday" or "Overspend Tuesday" or "We Just Made This One Up For The Heck Of It Wednesday". I suppose they weren't satisfied with the buying everyone does for Christmas so they had to make up a bunch of new shopping holidays too. Soon Roy Underhill's birthday will be a national holiday and everyone will have buy suspenders and mustache trimmers as gifts.
> 
> Of course, it's not all bad. There are some good deals to be found if you have a few hours to sift through the garbage. Just yesterday I found a free half sandwich my neighbor didn't finish. But more on topic, I feel like some people are getting a little too carried away with the gift giving. Case in point: Today I got an email from a tool company telling me about their one day deal for the woodworker in my life. Touted to be the perfect gift, it cost a mere $2500… on sale. Now, I'm no cheapskate. I spend freely on foam brushes and dollar store sandpaper. But to me, $2500 is a big investment. A huge investment, especially for a tool. So if I'm going to shred that kind of lettuce I don't think I'd be giving it away. There is nobody on this earth that I like enough to buy them a $2500 tool. I didn't spend near that much on a health plan for the workshop, and have you seen the prices of tourniquets and sewing needles? Do people really spend that much money on someone else?
> 
> I've given a few gifts in my day. A month ago I gave Randy the shop boy an Arby's coupon that expired two month ago. Chip got a free smack in the head just yesterday. I even bought Joy a foot bath so she can soak those big kankles of hers while she does the paperwork. I gave all these great gifts freely, not because of some new holiday that Hallmark made up just to sell more cards. (Secretaries day… seriously?) Nor was a single gift inspired by an email, except for chip's smack in the head, which resulted from an email he sent me asking for time off.
> 
> The point is this… As much as I enjoy sitting on the toilet and reading the woodworking ads, I am seldom going to spend enough money on things in those ads to justify the enormous expense of producing all those ads. I'll buy the $2 glue brush and the 70% off honing film if I need some of it. But the big stuff you're trying to get me to spend on just so I can give it to someone that won't really appreciate it as much as I appreciated all that money I laid it down to buy it… not going to happen. Because if there's one thing I've learned, it's that there's more happiness in giving than in receiving. So if receiving my gifts isn't what makes people happy, why should I waste the money?


uh, stumpy???

may i have my four minutes and ten seconds back, please???
i gave it in the spirit of the season and all, but, i'm feeling really grinchy today, and i want it back…

thanks…


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *One man's junk mail is another man's bathroom reading material!*
> 
> There's nobody on this earth I like enough to buy a $2000 tool for as a gift, I don't care what the ads in my mailbox say! This week's video blog is all about the reason for the season… JUNK MAIL! And there's some great old woodworking photos to look at while you listen to my sweet, soothing voice!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a smarty pants and prefer to read, here's the text version:
> 
> I love this time of year. The snowy streets, the sparkling lights on the rooflines of every building, the gaudy inflatable snowman villages on my neighbor's front lawn. If you asked me what I liked most about the month of December I would answer, without hesitation, that it's easier to clean up after the shop dog now that his poo is frozen. But a close second is the junk mail.
> 
> Now, we live in an electronic world. No longer are our mailboxes the only receptacle for flyers and catalogues and coupons and crap. We get loads of virtual mail to sift through as well, and these are often the most fun. On a good day I can get half a billion emails advertising everything from pills to make me skinnier to food to make me fatter. If I ever need testosterone boost to help sprout more chest hair, or a twelve bladed razor to shave that mess off, there's an email for that.
> 
> But the best ads by far come from the woodworking suppliers. Woodcraft, Lee Valley, Whiteside, Highland Woodworking, everybody has a "Black Friday" or "Cyber Monday" or "Overspend Tuesday" or "We Just Made This One Up For The Heck Of It Wednesday". I suppose they weren't satisfied with the buying everyone does for Christmas so they had to make up a bunch of new shopping holidays too. Soon Roy Underhill's birthday will be a national holiday and everyone will have buy suspenders and mustache trimmers as gifts.
> 
> Of course, it's not all bad. There are some good deals to be found if you have a few hours to sift through the garbage. Just yesterday I found a free half sandwich my neighbor didn't finish. But more on topic, I feel like some people are getting a little too carried away with the gift giving. Case in point: Today I got an email from a tool company telling me about their one day deal for the woodworker in my life. Touted to be the perfect gift, it cost a mere $2500… on sale. Now, I'm no cheapskate. I spend freely on foam brushes and dollar store sandpaper. But to me, $2500 is a big investment. A huge investment, especially for a tool. So if I'm going to shred that kind of lettuce I don't think I'd be giving it away. There is nobody on this earth that I like enough to buy them a $2500 tool. I didn't spend near that much on a health plan for the workshop, and have you seen the prices of tourniquets and sewing needles? Do people really spend that much money on someone else?
> 
> I've given a few gifts in my day. A month ago I gave Randy the shop boy an Arby's coupon that expired two month ago. Chip got a free smack in the head just yesterday. I even bought Joy a foot bath so she can soak those big kankles of hers while she does the paperwork. I gave all these great gifts freely, not because of some new holiday that Hallmark made up just to sell more cards. (Secretaries day… seriously?) Nor was a single gift inspired by an email, except for chip's smack in the head, which resulted from an email he sent me asking for time off.
> 
> The point is this… As much as I enjoy sitting on the toilet and reading the woodworking ads, I am seldom going to spend enough money on things in those ads to justify the enormous expense of producing all those ads. I'll buy the $2 glue brush and the 70% off honing film if I need some of it. But the big stuff you're trying to get me to spend on just so I can give it to someone that won't really appreciate it as much as I appreciated all that money I laid it down to buy it… not going to happen. Because if there's one thing I've learned, it's that there's more happiness in giving than in receiving. So if receiving my gifts isn't what makes people happy, why should I waste the money?


I'm not giving any of my family, friends or acquaintances Christmas gifts this year! With so many potential gifts, it stretches my wallet waaaay tooo thin. I would rather NOT give a small token gift, of a shoody, non-wanted or underapprieciated variety. Instead, I'm taking what limited funds I have and filling the local "Toys for Kids" barrel!!! Now I know that at least, my gift will be cherished and truelly apprieciated!!!

Merry Christmas, Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, Holiday Season, "End-of -the-World" or whatever you choose to celabrate!!!!

May the New Year bring you peace, happiness and an endless amount of shop time!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *One man's junk mail is another man's bathroom reading material!*
> 
> There's nobody on this earth I like enough to buy a $2000 tool for as a gift, I don't care what the ads in my mailbox say! This week's video blog is all about the reason for the season… JUNK MAIL! And there's some great old woodworking photos to look at while you listen to my sweet, soothing voice!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a smarty pants and prefer to read, here's the text version:
> 
> I love this time of year. The snowy streets, the sparkling lights on the rooflines of every building, the gaudy inflatable snowman villages on my neighbor's front lawn. If you asked me what I liked most about the month of December I would answer, without hesitation, that it's easier to clean up after the shop dog now that his poo is frozen. But a close second is the junk mail.
> 
> Now, we live in an electronic world. No longer are our mailboxes the only receptacle for flyers and catalogues and coupons and crap. We get loads of virtual mail to sift through as well, and these are often the most fun. On a good day I can get half a billion emails advertising everything from pills to make me skinnier to food to make me fatter. If I ever need testosterone boost to help sprout more chest hair, or a twelve bladed razor to shave that mess off, there's an email for that.
> 
> But the best ads by far come from the woodworking suppliers. Woodcraft, Lee Valley, Whiteside, Highland Woodworking, everybody has a "Black Friday" or "Cyber Monday" or "Overspend Tuesday" or "We Just Made This One Up For The Heck Of It Wednesday". I suppose they weren't satisfied with the buying everyone does for Christmas so they had to make up a bunch of new shopping holidays too. Soon Roy Underhill's birthday will be a national holiday and everyone will have buy suspenders and mustache trimmers as gifts.
> 
> Of course, it's not all bad. There are some good deals to be found if you have a few hours to sift through the garbage. Just yesterday I found a free half sandwich my neighbor didn't finish. But more on topic, I feel like some people are getting a little too carried away with the gift giving. Case in point: Today I got an email from a tool company telling me about their one day deal for the woodworker in my life. Touted to be the perfect gift, it cost a mere $2500… on sale. Now, I'm no cheapskate. I spend freely on foam brushes and dollar store sandpaper. But to me, $2500 is a big investment. A huge investment, especially for a tool. So if I'm going to shred that kind of lettuce I don't think I'd be giving it away. There is nobody on this earth that I like enough to buy them a $2500 tool. I didn't spend near that much on a health plan for the workshop, and have you seen the prices of tourniquets and sewing needles? Do people really spend that much money on someone else?
> 
> I've given a few gifts in my day. A month ago I gave Randy the shop boy an Arby's coupon that expired two month ago. Chip got a free smack in the head just yesterday. I even bought Joy a foot bath so she can soak those big kankles of hers while she does the paperwork. I gave all these great gifts freely, not because of some new holiday that Hallmark made up just to sell more cards. (Secretaries day… seriously?) Nor was a single gift inspired by an email, except for chip's smack in the head, which resulted from an email he sent me asking for time off.
> 
> The point is this… As much as I enjoy sitting on the toilet and reading the woodworking ads, I am seldom going to spend enough money on things in those ads to justify the enormous expense of producing all those ads. I'll buy the $2 glue brush and the 70% off honing film if I need some of it. But the big stuff you're trying to get me to spend on just so I can give it to someone that won't really appreciate it as much as I appreciated all that money I laid it down to buy it… not going to happen. Because if there's one thing I've learned, it's that there's more happiness in giving than in receiving. So if receiving my gifts isn't what makes people happy, why should I waste the money?


I assume you believe your time is very precious, so I am honored that you would spend some more of it telling me you want it back! Tell you what, I talked to my manager and he usually doesn't do this, but you can have a full refund of every cent you paid for the blog, including shipping, or you can have the next blog free. Your choice, rookie…


----------



## bandit571

StumpyNubs said:


> *One man's junk mail is another man's bathroom reading material!*
> 
> There's nobody on this earth I like enough to buy a $2000 tool for as a gift, I don't care what the ads in my mailbox say! This week's video blog is all about the reason for the season… JUNK MAIL! And there's some great old woodworking photos to look at while you listen to my sweet, soothing voice!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a smarty pants and prefer to read, here's the text version:
> 
> I love this time of year. The snowy streets, the sparkling lights on the rooflines of every building, the gaudy inflatable snowman villages on my neighbor's front lawn. If you asked me what I liked most about the month of December I would answer, without hesitation, that it's easier to clean up after the shop dog now that his poo is frozen. But a close second is the junk mail.
> 
> Now, we live in an electronic world. No longer are our mailboxes the only receptacle for flyers and catalogues and coupons and crap. We get loads of virtual mail to sift through as well, and these are often the most fun. On a good day I can get half a billion emails advertising everything from pills to make me skinnier to food to make me fatter. If I ever need testosterone boost to help sprout more chest hair, or a twelve bladed razor to shave that mess off, there's an email for that.
> 
> But the best ads by far come from the woodworking suppliers. Woodcraft, Lee Valley, Whiteside, Highland Woodworking, everybody has a "Black Friday" or "Cyber Monday" or "Overspend Tuesday" or "We Just Made This One Up For The Heck Of It Wednesday". I suppose they weren't satisfied with the buying everyone does for Christmas so they had to make up a bunch of new shopping holidays too. Soon Roy Underhill's birthday will be a national holiday and everyone will have buy suspenders and mustache trimmers as gifts.
> 
> Of course, it's not all bad. There are some good deals to be found if you have a few hours to sift through the garbage. Just yesterday I found a free half sandwich my neighbor didn't finish. But more on topic, I feel like some people are getting a little too carried away with the gift giving. Case in point: Today I got an email from a tool company telling me about their one day deal for the woodworker in my life. Touted to be the perfect gift, it cost a mere $2500… on sale. Now, I'm no cheapskate. I spend freely on foam brushes and dollar store sandpaper. But to me, $2500 is a big investment. A huge investment, especially for a tool. So if I'm going to shred that kind of lettuce I don't think I'd be giving it away. There is nobody on this earth that I like enough to buy them a $2500 tool. I didn't spend near that much on a health plan for the workshop, and have you seen the prices of tourniquets and sewing needles? Do people really spend that much money on someone else?
> 
> I've given a few gifts in my day. A month ago I gave Randy the shop boy an Arby's coupon that expired two month ago. Chip got a free smack in the head just yesterday. I even bought Joy a foot bath so she can soak those big kankles of hers while she does the paperwork. I gave all these great gifts freely, not because of some new holiday that Hallmark made up just to sell more cards. (Secretaries day… seriously?) Nor was a single gift inspired by an email, except for chip's smack in the head, which resulted from an email he sent me asking for time off.
> 
> The point is this… As much as I enjoy sitting on the toilet and reading the woodworking ads, I am seldom going to spend enough money on things in those ads to justify the enormous expense of producing all those ads. I'll buy the $2 glue brush and the 70% off honing film if I need some of it. But the big stuff you're trying to get me to spend on just so I can give it to someone that won't really appreciate it as much as I appreciated all that money I laid it down to buy it… not going to happen. Because if there's one thing I've learned, it's that there's more happiness in giving than in receiving. So if receiving my gifts isn't what makes people happy, why should I waste the money?


Simple gifts: Give each an envelope with a bit of cash in it. Drive them down to the local stores, and drop them off. Let them buy whatever the cash will buy. Pick up the crowd when they are done. IF they are not happy with what the bought, it is their fault.

PS: I HATE SNOW!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *One man's junk mail is another man's bathroom reading material!*
> 
> There's nobody on this earth I like enough to buy a $2000 tool for as a gift, I don't care what the ads in my mailbox say! This week's video blog is all about the reason for the season… JUNK MAIL! And there's some great old woodworking photos to look at while you listen to my sweet, soothing voice!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a smarty pants and prefer to read, here's the text version:
> 
> I love this time of year. The snowy streets, the sparkling lights on the rooflines of every building, the gaudy inflatable snowman villages on my neighbor's front lawn. If you asked me what I liked most about the month of December I would answer, without hesitation, that it's easier to clean up after the shop dog now that his poo is frozen. But a close second is the junk mail.
> 
> Now, we live in an electronic world. No longer are our mailboxes the only receptacle for flyers and catalogues and coupons and crap. We get loads of virtual mail to sift through as well, and these are often the most fun. On a good day I can get half a billion emails advertising everything from pills to make me skinnier to food to make me fatter. If I ever need testosterone boost to help sprout more chest hair, or a twelve bladed razor to shave that mess off, there's an email for that.
> 
> But the best ads by far come from the woodworking suppliers. Woodcraft, Lee Valley, Whiteside, Highland Woodworking, everybody has a "Black Friday" or "Cyber Monday" or "Overspend Tuesday" or "We Just Made This One Up For The Heck Of It Wednesday". I suppose they weren't satisfied with the buying everyone does for Christmas so they had to make up a bunch of new shopping holidays too. Soon Roy Underhill's birthday will be a national holiday and everyone will have buy suspenders and mustache trimmers as gifts.
> 
> Of course, it's not all bad. There are some good deals to be found if you have a few hours to sift through the garbage. Just yesterday I found a free half sandwich my neighbor didn't finish. But more on topic, I feel like some people are getting a little too carried away with the gift giving. Case in point: Today I got an email from a tool company telling me about their one day deal for the woodworker in my life. Touted to be the perfect gift, it cost a mere $2500… on sale. Now, I'm no cheapskate. I spend freely on foam brushes and dollar store sandpaper. But to me, $2500 is a big investment. A huge investment, especially for a tool. So if I'm going to shred that kind of lettuce I don't think I'd be giving it away. There is nobody on this earth that I like enough to buy them a $2500 tool. I didn't spend near that much on a health plan for the workshop, and have you seen the prices of tourniquets and sewing needles? Do people really spend that much money on someone else?
> 
> I've given a few gifts in my day. A month ago I gave Randy the shop boy an Arby's coupon that expired two month ago. Chip got a free smack in the head just yesterday. I even bought Joy a foot bath so she can soak those big kankles of hers while she does the paperwork. I gave all these great gifts freely, not because of some new holiday that Hallmark made up just to sell more cards. (Secretaries day… seriously?) Nor was a single gift inspired by an email, except for chip's smack in the head, which resulted from an email he sent me asking for time off.
> 
> The point is this… As much as I enjoy sitting on the toilet and reading the woodworking ads, I am seldom going to spend enough money on things in those ads to justify the enormous expense of producing all those ads. I'll buy the $2 glue brush and the 70% off honing film if I need some of it. But the big stuff you're trying to get me to spend on just so I can give it to someone that won't really appreciate it as much as I appreciated all that money I laid it down to buy it… not going to happen. Because if there's one thing I've learned, it's that there's more happiness in giving than in receiving. So if receiving my gifts isn't what makes people happy, why should I waste the money?


That's a great idea, *bandit*! You could, and I know this is a bit off the wall so bear with me, put the money on some sort of plastic card or something and wrap up the card itself instead of the cash. You could even put it in a little paper box with a store's name one it so they knew where to take the card. I think we could call it something like… present cards… no, not "present".... give me time, a good name will come to me…


----------



## REK

StumpyNubs said:


> *One man's junk mail is another man's bathroom reading material!*
> 
> There's nobody on this earth I like enough to buy a $2000 tool for as a gift, I don't care what the ads in my mailbox say! This week's video blog is all about the reason for the season… JUNK MAIL! And there's some great old woodworking photos to look at while you listen to my sweet, soothing voice!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a smarty pants and prefer to read, here's the text version:
> 
> I love this time of year. The snowy streets, the sparkling lights on the rooflines of every building, the gaudy inflatable snowman villages on my neighbor's front lawn. If you asked me what I liked most about the month of December I would answer, without hesitation, that it's easier to clean up after the shop dog now that his poo is frozen. But a close second is the junk mail.
> 
> Now, we live in an electronic world. No longer are our mailboxes the only receptacle for flyers and catalogues and coupons and crap. We get loads of virtual mail to sift through as well, and these are often the most fun. On a good day I can get half a billion emails advertising everything from pills to make me skinnier to food to make me fatter. If I ever need testosterone boost to help sprout more chest hair, or a twelve bladed razor to shave that mess off, there's an email for that.
> 
> But the best ads by far come from the woodworking suppliers. Woodcraft, Lee Valley, Whiteside, Highland Woodworking, everybody has a "Black Friday" or "Cyber Monday" or "Overspend Tuesday" or "We Just Made This One Up For The Heck Of It Wednesday". I suppose they weren't satisfied with the buying everyone does for Christmas so they had to make up a bunch of new shopping holidays too. Soon Roy Underhill's birthday will be a national holiday and everyone will have buy suspenders and mustache trimmers as gifts.
> 
> Of course, it's not all bad. There are some good deals to be found if you have a few hours to sift through the garbage. Just yesterday I found a free half sandwich my neighbor didn't finish. But more on topic, I feel like some people are getting a little too carried away with the gift giving. Case in point: Today I got an email from a tool company telling me about their one day deal for the woodworker in my life. Touted to be the perfect gift, it cost a mere $2500… on sale. Now, I'm no cheapskate. I spend freely on foam brushes and dollar store sandpaper. But to me, $2500 is a big investment. A huge investment, especially for a tool. So if I'm going to shred that kind of lettuce I don't think I'd be giving it away. There is nobody on this earth that I like enough to buy them a $2500 tool. I didn't spend near that much on a health plan for the workshop, and have you seen the prices of tourniquets and sewing needles? Do people really spend that much money on someone else?
> 
> I've given a few gifts in my day. A month ago I gave Randy the shop boy an Arby's coupon that expired two month ago. Chip got a free smack in the head just yesterday. I even bought Joy a foot bath so she can soak those big kankles of hers while she does the paperwork. I gave all these great gifts freely, not because of some new holiday that Hallmark made up just to sell more cards. (Secretaries day… seriously?) Nor was a single gift inspired by an email, except for chip's smack in the head, which resulted from an email he sent me asking for time off.
> 
> The point is this… As much as I enjoy sitting on the toilet and reading the woodworking ads, I am seldom going to spend enough money on things in those ads to justify the enormous expense of producing all those ads. I'll buy the $2 glue brush and the 70% off honing film if I need some of it. But the big stuff you're trying to get me to spend on just so I can give it to someone that won't really appreciate it as much as I appreciated all that money I laid it down to buy it… not going to happen. Because if there's one thing I've learned, it's that there's more happiness in giving than in receiving. So if receiving my gifts isn't what makes people happy, why should I waste the money?


Stumpy, I assure you that if you send me a $2500.00 tool I will enjoy receiving more than you did giving
Receiving your gifts is what will make me H A P P Y!!!!!


----------



## Mip

StumpyNubs said:


> *One man's junk mail is another man's bathroom reading material!*
> 
> There's nobody on this earth I like enough to buy a $2000 tool for as a gift, I don't care what the ads in my mailbox say! This week's video blog is all about the reason for the season… JUNK MAIL! And there's some great old woodworking photos to look at while you listen to my sweet, soothing voice!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a smarty pants and prefer to read, here's the text version:
> 
> I love this time of year. The snowy streets, the sparkling lights on the rooflines of every building, the gaudy inflatable snowman villages on my neighbor's front lawn. If you asked me what I liked most about the month of December I would answer, without hesitation, that it's easier to clean up after the shop dog now that his poo is frozen. But a close second is the junk mail.
> 
> Now, we live in an electronic world. No longer are our mailboxes the only receptacle for flyers and catalogues and coupons and crap. We get loads of virtual mail to sift through as well, and these are often the most fun. On a good day I can get half a billion emails advertising everything from pills to make me skinnier to food to make me fatter. If I ever need testosterone boost to help sprout more chest hair, or a twelve bladed razor to shave that mess off, there's an email for that.
> 
> But the best ads by far come from the woodworking suppliers. Woodcraft, Lee Valley, Whiteside, Highland Woodworking, everybody has a "Black Friday" or "Cyber Monday" or "Overspend Tuesday" or "We Just Made This One Up For The Heck Of It Wednesday". I suppose they weren't satisfied with the buying everyone does for Christmas so they had to make up a bunch of new shopping holidays too. Soon Roy Underhill's birthday will be a national holiday and everyone will have buy suspenders and mustache trimmers as gifts.
> 
> Of course, it's not all bad. There are some good deals to be found if you have a few hours to sift through the garbage. Just yesterday I found a free half sandwich my neighbor didn't finish. But more on topic, I feel like some people are getting a little too carried away with the gift giving. Case in point: Today I got an email from a tool company telling me about their one day deal for the woodworker in my life. Touted to be the perfect gift, it cost a mere $2500… on sale. Now, I'm no cheapskate. I spend freely on foam brushes and dollar store sandpaper. But to me, $2500 is a big investment. A huge investment, especially for a tool. So if I'm going to shred that kind of lettuce I don't think I'd be giving it away. There is nobody on this earth that I like enough to buy them a $2500 tool. I didn't spend near that much on a health plan for the workshop, and have you seen the prices of tourniquets and sewing needles? Do people really spend that much money on someone else?
> 
> I've given a few gifts in my day. A month ago I gave Randy the shop boy an Arby's coupon that expired two month ago. Chip got a free smack in the head just yesterday. I even bought Joy a foot bath so she can soak those big kankles of hers while she does the paperwork. I gave all these great gifts freely, not because of some new holiday that Hallmark made up just to sell more cards. (Secretaries day… seriously?) Nor was a single gift inspired by an email, except for chip's smack in the head, which resulted from an email he sent me asking for time off.
> 
> The point is this… As much as I enjoy sitting on the toilet and reading the woodworking ads, I am seldom going to spend enough money on things in those ads to justify the enormous expense of producing all those ads. I'll buy the $2 glue brush and the 70% off honing film if I need some of it. But the big stuff you're trying to get me to spend on just so I can give it to someone that won't really appreciate it as much as I appreciated all that money I laid it down to buy it… not going to happen. Because if there's one thing I've learned, it's that there's more happiness in giving than in receiving. So if receiving my gifts isn't what makes people happy, why should I waste the money?


I'm one of those smarty pants who read the article instead of watching it. Then I realized from some of the comments that there were pictures of shops in the video! So I watched the video, with the cool shop pics, in which you repeated everything I just read. Talk about being more efficient with my time! At least I didn't pay $2500 to do both! By the way, what tool were they advertizing for that kind of scratch?


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *One man's junk mail is another man's bathroom reading material!*
> 
> There's nobody on this earth I like enough to buy a $2000 tool for as a gift, I don't care what the ads in my mailbox say! This week's video blog is all about the reason for the season… JUNK MAIL! And there's some great old woodworking photos to look at while you listen to my sweet, soothing voice!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a smarty pants and prefer to read, here's the text version:
> 
> I love this time of year. The snowy streets, the sparkling lights on the rooflines of every building, the gaudy inflatable snowman villages on my neighbor's front lawn. If you asked me what I liked most about the month of December I would answer, without hesitation, that it's easier to clean up after the shop dog now that his poo is frozen. But a close second is the junk mail.
> 
> Now, we live in an electronic world. No longer are our mailboxes the only receptacle for flyers and catalogues and coupons and crap. We get loads of virtual mail to sift through as well, and these are often the most fun. On a good day I can get half a billion emails advertising everything from pills to make me skinnier to food to make me fatter. If I ever need testosterone boost to help sprout more chest hair, or a twelve bladed razor to shave that mess off, there's an email for that.
> 
> But the best ads by far come from the woodworking suppliers. Woodcraft, Lee Valley, Whiteside, Highland Woodworking, everybody has a "Black Friday" or "Cyber Monday" or "Overspend Tuesday" or "We Just Made This One Up For The Heck Of It Wednesday". I suppose they weren't satisfied with the buying everyone does for Christmas so they had to make up a bunch of new shopping holidays too. Soon Roy Underhill's birthday will be a national holiday and everyone will have buy suspenders and mustache trimmers as gifts.
> 
> Of course, it's not all bad. There are some good deals to be found if you have a few hours to sift through the garbage. Just yesterday I found a free half sandwich my neighbor didn't finish. But more on topic, I feel like some people are getting a little too carried away with the gift giving. Case in point: Today I got an email from a tool company telling me about their one day deal for the woodworker in my life. Touted to be the perfect gift, it cost a mere $2500… on sale. Now, I'm no cheapskate. I spend freely on foam brushes and dollar store sandpaper. But to me, $2500 is a big investment. A huge investment, especially for a tool. So if I'm going to shred that kind of lettuce I don't think I'd be giving it away. There is nobody on this earth that I like enough to buy them a $2500 tool. I didn't spend near that much on a health plan for the workshop, and have you seen the prices of tourniquets and sewing needles? Do people really spend that much money on someone else?
> 
> I've given a few gifts in my day. A month ago I gave Randy the shop boy an Arby's coupon that expired two month ago. Chip got a free smack in the head just yesterday. I even bought Joy a foot bath so she can soak those big kankles of hers while she does the paperwork. I gave all these great gifts freely, not because of some new holiday that Hallmark made up just to sell more cards. (Secretaries day… seriously?) Nor was a single gift inspired by an email, except for chip's smack in the head, which resulted from an email he sent me asking for time off.
> 
> The point is this… As much as I enjoy sitting on the toilet and reading the woodworking ads, I am seldom going to spend enough money on things in those ads to justify the enormous expense of producing all those ads. I'll buy the $2 glue brush and the 70% off honing film if I need some of it. But the big stuff you're trying to get me to spend on just so I can give it to someone that won't really appreciate it as much as I appreciated all that money I laid it down to buy it… not going to happen. Because if there's one thing I've learned, it's that there's more happiness in giving than in receiving. So if receiving my gifts isn't what makes people happy, why should I waste the money?


I'm good to give 25 bux away at Christmas… Nice collection of shops goin on there


----------



## EEngineer

StumpyNubs said:


> *One man's junk mail is another man's bathroom reading material!*
> 
> There's nobody on this earth I like enough to buy a $2000 tool for as a gift, I don't care what the ads in my mailbox say! This week's video blog is all about the reason for the season… JUNK MAIL! And there's some great old woodworking photos to look at while you listen to my sweet, soothing voice!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a smarty pants and prefer to read, here's the text version:
> 
> I love this time of year. The snowy streets, the sparkling lights on the rooflines of every building, the gaudy inflatable snowman villages on my neighbor's front lawn. If you asked me what I liked most about the month of December I would answer, without hesitation, that it's easier to clean up after the shop dog now that his poo is frozen. But a close second is the junk mail.
> 
> Now, we live in an electronic world. No longer are our mailboxes the only receptacle for flyers and catalogues and coupons and crap. We get loads of virtual mail to sift through as well, and these are often the most fun. On a good day I can get half a billion emails advertising everything from pills to make me skinnier to food to make me fatter. If I ever need testosterone boost to help sprout more chest hair, or a twelve bladed razor to shave that mess off, there's an email for that.
> 
> But the best ads by far come from the woodworking suppliers. Woodcraft, Lee Valley, Whiteside, Highland Woodworking, everybody has a "Black Friday" or "Cyber Monday" or "Overspend Tuesday" or "We Just Made This One Up For The Heck Of It Wednesday". I suppose they weren't satisfied with the buying everyone does for Christmas so they had to make up a bunch of new shopping holidays too. Soon Roy Underhill's birthday will be a national holiday and everyone will have buy suspenders and mustache trimmers as gifts.
> 
> Of course, it's not all bad. There are some good deals to be found if you have a few hours to sift through the garbage. Just yesterday I found a free half sandwich my neighbor didn't finish. But more on topic, I feel like some people are getting a little too carried away with the gift giving. Case in point: Today I got an email from a tool company telling me about their one day deal for the woodworker in my life. Touted to be the perfect gift, it cost a mere $2500… on sale. Now, I'm no cheapskate. I spend freely on foam brushes and dollar store sandpaper. But to me, $2500 is a big investment. A huge investment, especially for a tool. So if I'm going to shred that kind of lettuce I don't think I'd be giving it away. There is nobody on this earth that I like enough to buy them a $2500 tool. I didn't spend near that much on a health plan for the workshop, and have you seen the prices of tourniquets and sewing needles? Do people really spend that much money on someone else?
> 
> I've given a few gifts in my day. A month ago I gave Randy the shop boy an Arby's coupon that expired two month ago. Chip got a free smack in the head just yesterday. I even bought Joy a foot bath so she can soak those big kankles of hers while she does the paperwork. I gave all these great gifts freely, not because of some new holiday that Hallmark made up just to sell more cards. (Secretaries day… seriously?) Nor was a single gift inspired by an email, except for chip's smack in the head, which resulted from an email he sent me asking for time off.
> 
> The point is this… As much as I enjoy sitting on the toilet and reading the woodworking ads, I am seldom going to spend enough money on things in those ads to justify the enormous expense of producing all those ads. I'll buy the $2 glue brush and the 70% off honing film if I need some of it. But the big stuff you're trying to get me to spend on just so I can give it to someone that won't really appreciate it as much as I appreciated all that money I laid it down to buy it… not going to happen. Because if there's one thing I've learned, it's that there's more happiness in giving than in receiving. So if receiving my gifts isn't what makes people happy, why should I waste the money?


I did like the old shop pics.

"Hears" the best way to watch this… turn the sound off and enjoy the shop pics!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Powermatic Snubs Stumpy Nubs... (I love titles that rhyme!)*

So, a while back I got an email asking me to submit a paragraph or two to Powermatic for their Facebook contest. They were going to give away a mortising machine to the best story about what you would do with one. Now, I already have two power mortisers (a Harbor Freight and a Craftsman), but I'm not one to turn down free tools! So I wrote something up. Bottom line is, I didn't win. They gave mortisers to three people with heart rending stories that deserved them a lot more than I did. But I thought it was fun anyway, and now that the contest is over I thought I'd share my entry and see if you would have voted for it… or just laughed…

After you read it, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)

*If I had a Powermatic PM701 mortiser? Hmmmmm…*

The first thing I'd do is put on my best jacket, you know, the corduroy one with the leather elbow patches. That and a pair of those aviator sunglasses is all it'll take to get me spiffed up like Tommy Mac and ready to hit the town. I'd go to all the best joints, the night clubs and watering holes where woodworkers hang out. I'd walk up in there like a playa', high fiving and giving those "point n' wink" moves to random people in the crowd so everyone can see that I'm a guy who knows other guys. I wouldn't order any drinks, because I want a clear head when I whip my new mortiser out of my backpack and start drilling square holes right into the top of the bar. The bartender doesn't care because it's my trademark move and all the ladies are crowding in just to see me work. Everyone's waving their arms in the air like they just don't care when I leave because I can't stay long, there's a party going on at the lumberyard and I'm the bell of the ball.

It's nothing but guys in Roy Underhill suspenders and girls with tool belts who swoon when I step up to the nearest woodpile and fire that baby up. I added dual exhaust pipes and a sticker that says "No Fear". The pipes don't connect to anything; they're just there to make me look like an outlaw on a Harley and dudes move aside when they see me come. Walnut, maple, basswood, it doesn't matter because not a tenon in the place will go home without a mortise tonight!

A hush falls over the crowd as in walks Christopher Schwartz, his hair carefully parted to the side and a bandoleer full of chisels across his chest. He challenges me, but I'm not afraid because I have the power of Powermatic. Without a word we both tear into a stack of 2X4s because we're woodworking titans who live on the edge. Mortises of every shape and size riddle the grain like pimples on a thirteen-year-old's face as flames shoot from the steel and the chips rise knee-deep on the floor. It's no holds barred, do or die, money for nothin' and chicks for free. Chris wipes the sweat from his eyes with a foam paint brush but I show no sign of fatigue. My suped up mortising hot-rod hums to the tune of The Devil Went Down to Georgia and I'm laughing like a maniac as I cut more holes than anyone's ever dared to imagine possible.

Then it ends when every woodworker in the joint drops to a knee and presents me with their best chisels like generals surrendering their swords. I am crowned the handsomest, most manly mortising king of all woodworking kind and at that moment, for the first time in my life I feel truly, completely ALIVE!

…that or I'd make some Morris chairs. Those chairs have a lot of mortises in them.


----------



## Kreegan

StumpyNubs said:


> *Powermatic Snubs Stumpy Nubs... (I love titles that rhyme!)*
> 
> So, a while back I got an email asking me to submit a paragraph or two to Powermatic for their Facebook contest. They were going to give away a mortising machine to the best story about what you would do with one. Now, I already have two power mortisers (a Harbor Freight and a Craftsman), but I'm not one to turn down free tools! So I wrote something up. Bottom line is, I didn't win. They gave mortisers to three people with heart rending stories that deserved them a lot more than I did. But I thought it was fun anyway, and now that the contest is over I thought I'd share my entry and see if you would have voted for it… or just laughed…
> 
> After you read it, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *If I had a Powermatic PM701 mortiser? Hmmmmm…*
> 
> The first thing I'd do is put on my best jacket, you know, the corduroy one with the leather elbow patches. That and a pair of those aviator sunglasses is all it'll take to get me spiffed up like Tommy Mac and ready to hit the town. I'd go to all the best joints, the night clubs and watering holes where woodworkers hang out. I'd walk up in there like a playa', high fiving and giving those "point n' wink" moves to random people in the crowd so everyone can see that I'm a guy who knows other guys. I wouldn't order any drinks, because I want a clear head when I whip my new mortiser out of my backpack and start drilling square holes right into the top of the bar. The bartender doesn't care because it's my trademark move and all the ladies are crowding in just to see me work. Everyone's waving their arms in the air like they just don't care when I leave because I can't stay long, there's a party going on at the lumberyard and I'm the bell of the ball.
> 
> It's nothing but guys in Roy Underhill suspenders and girls with tool belts who swoon when I step up to the nearest woodpile and fire that baby up. I added dual exhaust pipes and a sticker that says "No Fear". The pipes don't connect to anything; they're just there to make me look like an outlaw on a Harley and dudes move aside when they see me come. Walnut, maple, basswood, it doesn't matter because not a tenon in the place will go home without a mortise tonight!
> 
> A hush falls over the crowd as in walks Christopher Schwartz, his hair carefully parted to the side and a bandoleer full of chisels across his chest. He challenges me, but I'm not afraid because I have the power of Powermatic. Without a word we both tear into a stack of 2X4s because we're woodworking titans who live on the edge. Mortises of every shape and size riddle the grain like pimples on a thirteen-year-old's face as flames shoot from the steel and the chips rise knee-deep on the floor. It's no holds barred, do or die, money for nothin' and chicks for free. Chris wipes the sweat from his eyes with a foam paint brush but I show no sign of fatigue. My suped up mortising hot-rod hums to the tune of The Devil Went Down to Georgia and I'm laughing like a maniac as I cut more holes than anyone's ever dared to imagine possible.
> 
> Then it ends when every woodworker in the joint drops to a knee and presents me with their best chisels like generals surrendering their swords. I am crowned the handsomest, most manly mortising king of all woodworking kind and at that moment, for the first time in my life I feel truly, completely ALIVE!
> 
> …that or I'd make some Morris chairs. Those chairs have a lot of mortises in them.


That last line is why you didn't win. ;-)


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Powermatic Snubs Stumpy Nubs... (I love titles that rhyme!)*
> 
> So, a while back I got an email asking me to submit a paragraph or two to Powermatic for their Facebook contest. They were going to give away a mortising machine to the best story about what you would do with one. Now, I already have two power mortisers (a Harbor Freight and a Craftsman), but I'm not one to turn down free tools! So I wrote something up. Bottom line is, I didn't win. They gave mortisers to three people with heart rending stories that deserved them a lot more than I did. But I thought it was fun anyway, and now that the contest is over I thought I'd share my entry and see if you would have voted for it… or just laughed…
> 
> After you read it, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *If I had a Powermatic PM701 mortiser? Hmmmmm…*
> 
> The first thing I'd do is put on my best jacket, you know, the corduroy one with the leather elbow patches. That and a pair of those aviator sunglasses is all it'll take to get me spiffed up like Tommy Mac and ready to hit the town. I'd go to all the best joints, the night clubs and watering holes where woodworkers hang out. I'd walk up in there like a playa', high fiving and giving those "point n' wink" moves to random people in the crowd so everyone can see that I'm a guy who knows other guys. I wouldn't order any drinks, because I want a clear head when I whip my new mortiser out of my backpack and start drilling square holes right into the top of the bar. The bartender doesn't care because it's my trademark move and all the ladies are crowding in just to see me work. Everyone's waving their arms in the air like they just don't care when I leave because I can't stay long, there's a party going on at the lumberyard and I'm the bell of the ball.
> 
> It's nothing but guys in Roy Underhill suspenders and girls with tool belts who swoon when I step up to the nearest woodpile and fire that baby up. I added dual exhaust pipes and a sticker that says "No Fear". The pipes don't connect to anything; they're just there to make me look like an outlaw on a Harley and dudes move aside when they see me come. Walnut, maple, basswood, it doesn't matter because not a tenon in the place will go home without a mortise tonight!
> 
> A hush falls over the crowd as in walks Christopher Schwartz, his hair carefully parted to the side and a bandoleer full of chisels across his chest. He challenges me, but I'm not afraid because I have the power of Powermatic. Without a word we both tear into a stack of 2X4s because we're woodworking titans who live on the edge. Mortises of every shape and size riddle the grain like pimples on a thirteen-year-old's face as flames shoot from the steel and the chips rise knee-deep on the floor. It's no holds barred, do or die, money for nothin' and chicks for free. Chris wipes the sweat from his eyes with a foam paint brush but I show no sign of fatigue. My suped up mortising hot-rod hums to the tune of The Devil Went Down to Georgia and I'm laughing like a maniac as I cut more holes than anyone's ever dared to imagine possible.
> 
> Then it ends when every woodworker in the joint drops to a knee and presents me with their best chisels like generals surrendering their swords. I am crowned the handsomest, most manly mortising king of all woodworking kind and at that moment, for the first time in my life I feel truly, completely ALIVE!
> 
> …that or I'd make some Morris chairs. Those chairs have a lot of mortises in them.


Do you mean "…that or I'd make some Morris chairs. Those chairs have a lot of mortises in them." ?


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *Powermatic Snubs Stumpy Nubs... (I love titles that rhyme!)*
> 
> So, a while back I got an email asking me to submit a paragraph or two to Powermatic for their Facebook contest. They were going to give away a mortising machine to the best story about what you would do with one. Now, I already have two power mortisers (a Harbor Freight and a Craftsman), but I'm not one to turn down free tools! So I wrote something up. Bottom line is, I didn't win. They gave mortisers to three people with heart rending stories that deserved them a lot more than I did. But I thought it was fun anyway, and now that the contest is over I thought I'd share my entry and see if you would have voted for it… or just laughed…
> 
> After you read it, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *If I had a Powermatic PM701 mortiser? Hmmmmm…*
> 
> The first thing I'd do is put on my best jacket, you know, the corduroy one with the leather elbow patches. That and a pair of those aviator sunglasses is all it'll take to get me spiffed up like Tommy Mac and ready to hit the town. I'd go to all the best joints, the night clubs and watering holes where woodworkers hang out. I'd walk up in there like a playa', high fiving and giving those "point n' wink" moves to random people in the crowd so everyone can see that I'm a guy who knows other guys. I wouldn't order any drinks, because I want a clear head when I whip my new mortiser out of my backpack and start drilling square holes right into the top of the bar. The bartender doesn't care because it's my trademark move and all the ladies are crowding in just to see me work. Everyone's waving their arms in the air like they just don't care when I leave because I can't stay long, there's a party going on at the lumberyard and I'm the bell of the ball.
> 
> It's nothing but guys in Roy Underhill suspenders and girls with tool belts who swoon when I step up to the nearest woodpile and fire that baby up. I added dual exhaust pipes and a sticker that says "No Fear". The pipes don't connect to anything; they're just there to make me look like an outlaw on a Harley and dudes move aside when they see me come. Walnut, maple, basswood, it doesn't matter because not a tenon in the place will go home without a mortise tonight!
> 
> A hush falls over the crowd as in walks Christopher Schwartz, his hair carefully parted to the side and a bandoleer full of chisels across his chest. He challenges me, but I'm not afraid because I have the power of Powermatic. Without a word we both tear into a stack of 2X4s because we're woodworking titans who live on the edge. Mortises of every shape and size riddle the grain like pimples on a thirteen-year-old's face as flames shoot from the steel and the chips rise knee-deep on the floor. It's no holds barred, do or die, money for nothin' and chicks for free. Chris wipes the sweat from his eyes with a foam paint brush but I show no sign of fatigue. My suped up mortising hot-rod hums to the tune of The Devil Went Down to Georgia and I'm laughing like a maniac as I cut more holes than anyone's ever dared to imagine possible.
> 
> Then it ends when every woodworker in the joint drops to a knee and presents me with their best chisels like generals surrendering their swords. I am crowned the handsomest, most manly mortising king of all woodworking kind and at that moment, for the first time in my life I feel truly, completely ALIVE!
> 
> …that or I'd make some Morris chairs. Those chairs have a lot of mortises in them.


Stumpy, I understand that Brad Paisley was one of the winners of the Powermatic PM701 mortiser. He's 5'3 and overweight, and has one of those on-line fantasy's too…..


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Powermatic Snubs Stumpy Nubs... (I love titles that rhyme!)*
> 
> So, a while back I got an email asking me to submit a paragraph or two to Powermatic for their Facebook contest. They were going to give away a mortising machine to the best story about what you would do with one. Now, I already have two power mortisers (a Harbor Freight and a Craftsman), but I'm not one to turn down free tools! So I wrote something up. Bottom line is, I didn't win. They gave mortisers to three people with heart rending stories that deserved them a lot more than I did. But I thought it was fun anyway, and now that the contest is over I thought I'd share my entry and see if you would have voted for it… or just laughed…
> 
> After you read it, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *If I had a Powermatic PM701 mortiser? Hmmmmm…*
> 
> The first thing I'd do is put on my best jacket, you know, the corduroy one with the leather elbow patches. That and a pair of those aviator sunglasses is all it'll take to get me spiffed up like Tommy Mac and ready to hit the town. I'd go to all the best joints, the night clubs and watering holes where woodworkers hang out. I'd walk up in there like a playa', high fiving and giving those "point n' wink" moves to random people in the crowd so everyone can see that I'm a guy who knows other guys. I wouldn't order any drinks, because I want a clear head when I whip my new mortiser out of my backpack and start drilling square holes right into the top of the bar. The bartender doesn't care because it's my trademark move and all the ladies are crowding in just to see me work. Everyone's waving their arms in the air like they just don't care when I leave because I can't stay long, there's a party going on at the lumberyard and I'm the bell of the ball.
> 
> It's nothing but guys in Roy Underhill suspenders and girls with tool belts who swoon when I step up to the nearest woodpile and fire that baby up. I added dual exhaust pipes and a sticker that says "No Fear". The pipes don't connect to anything; they're just there to make me look like an outlaw on a Harley and dudes move aside when they see me come. Walnut, maple, basswood, it doesn't matter because not a tenon in the place will go home without a mortise tonight!
> 
> A hush falls over the crowd as in walks Christopher Schwartz, his hair carefully parted to the side and a bandoleer full of chisels across his chest. He challenges me, but I'm not afraid because I have the power of Powermatic. Without a word we both tear into a stack of 2X4s because we're woodworking titans who live on the edge. Mortises of every shape and size riddle the grain like pimples on a thirteen-year-old's face as flames shoot from the steel and the chips rise knee-deep on the floor. It's no holds barred, do or die, money for nothin' and chicks for free. Chris wipes the sweat from his eyes with a foam paint brush but I show no sign of fatigue. My suped up mortising hot-rod hums to the tune of The Devil Went Down to Georgia and I'm laughing like a maniac as I cut more holes than anyone's ever dared to imagine possible.
> 
> Then it ends when every woodworker in the joint drops to a knee and presents me with their best chisels like generals surrendering their swords. I am crowned the handsomest, most manly mortising king of all woodworking kind and at that moment, for the first time in my life I feel truly, completely ALIVE!
> 
> …that or I'd make some Morris chairs. Those chairs have a lot of mortises in them.


It's the waredrobe! I told ya to upgrade your waredrobe. But NOOOOO!!!

Will they ever LISTEN?!?


----------



## jap

StumpyNubs said:


> *Powermatic Snubs Stumpy Nubs... (I love titles that rhyme!)*
> 
> So, a while back I got an email asking me to submit a paragraph or two to Powermatic for their Facebook contest. They were going to give away a mortising machine to the best story about what you would do with one. Now, I already have two power mortisers (a Harbor Freight and a Craftsman), but I'm not one to turn down free tools! So I wrote something up. Bottom line is, I didn't win. They gave mortisers to three people with heart rending stories that deserved them a lot more than I did. But I thought it was fun anyway, and now that the contest is over I thought I'd share my entry and see if you would have voted for it… or just laughed…
> 
> After you read it, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *If I had a Powermatic PM701 mortiser? Hmmmmm…*
> 
> The first thing I'd do is put on my best jacket, you know, the corduroy one with the leather elbow patches. That and a pair of those aviator sunglasses is all it'll take to get me spiffed up like Tommy Mac and ready to hit the town. I'd go to all the best joints, the night clubs and watering holes where woodworkers hang out. I'd walk up in there like a playa', high fiving and giving those "point n' wink" moves to random people in the crowd so everyone can see that I'm a guy who knows other guys. I wouldn't order any drinks, because I want a clear head when I whip my new mortiser out of my backpack and start drilling square holes right into the top of the bar. The bartender doesn't care because it's my trademark move and all the ladies are crowding in just to see me work. Everyone's waving their arms in the air like they just don't care when I leave because I can't stay long, there's a party going on at the lumberyard and I'm the bell of the ball.
> 
> It's nothing but guys in Roy Underhill suspenders and girls with tool belts who swoon when I step up to the nearest woodpile and fire that baby up. I added dual exhaust pipes and a sticker that says "No Fear". The pipes don't connect to anything; they're just there to make me look like an outlaw on a Harley and dudes move aside when they see me come. Walnut, maple, basswood, it doesn't matter because not a tenon in the place will go home without a mortise tonight!
> 
> A hush falls over the crowd as in walks Christopher Schwartz, his hair carefully parted to the side and a bandoleer full of chisels across his chest. He challenges me, but I'm not afraid because I have the power of Powermatic. Without a word we both tear into a stack of 2X4s because we're woodworking titans who live on the edge. Mortises of every shape and size riddle the grain like pimples on a thirteen-year-old's face as flames shoot from the steel and the chips rise knee-deep on the floor. It's no holds barred, do or die, money for nothin' and chicks for free. Chris wipes the sweat from his eyes with a foam paint brush but I show no sign of fatigue. My suped up mortising hot-rod hums to the tune of The Devil Went Down to Georgia and I'm laughing like a maniac as I cut more holes than anyone's ever dared to imagine possible.
> 
> Then it ends when every woodworker in the joint drops to a knee and presents me with their best chisels like generals surrendering their swords. I am crowned the handsomest, most manly mortising king of all woodworking kind and at that moment, for the first time in my life I feel truly, completely ALIVE!
> 
> …that or I'd make some Morris chairs. Those chairs have a lot of mortises in them.


lol


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Powermatic Snubs Stumpy Nubs... (I love titles that rhyme!)*
> 
> So, a while back I got an email asking me to submit a paragraph or two to Powermatic for their Facebook contest. They were going to give away a mortising machine to the best story about what you would do with one. Now, I already have two power mortisers (a Harbor Freight and a Craftsman), but I'm not one to turn down free tools! So I wrote something up. Bottom line is, I didn't win. They gave mortisers to three people with heart rending stories that deserved them a lot more than I did. But I thought it was fun anyway, and now that the contest is over I thought I'd share my entry and see if you would have voted for it… or just laughed…
> 
> After you read it, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *If I had a Powermatic PM701 mortiser? Hmmmmm…*
> 
> The first thing I'd do is put on my best jacket, you know, the corduroy one with the leather elbow patches. That and a pair of those aviator sunglasses is all it'll take to get me spiffed up like Tommy Mac and ready to hit the town. I'd go to all the best joints, the night clubs and watering holes where woodworkers hang out. I'd walk up in there like a playa', high fiving and giving those "point n' wink" moves to random people in the crowd so everyone can see that I'm a guy who knows other guys. I wouldn't order any drinks, because I want a clear head when I whip my new mortiser out of my backpack and start drilling square holes right into the top of the bar. The bartender doesn't care because it's my trademark move and all the ladies are crowding in just to see me work. Everyone's waving their arms in the air like they just don't care when I leave because I can't stay long, there's a party going on at the lumberyard and I'm the bell of the ball.
> 
> It's nothing but guys in Roy Underhill suspenders and girls with tool belts who swoon when I step up to the nearest woodpile and fire that baby up. I added dual exhaust pipes and a sticker that says "No Fear". The pipes don't connect to anything; they're just there to make me look like an outlaw on a Harley and dudes move aside when they see me come. Walnut, maple, basswood, it doesn't matter because not a tenon in the place will go home without a mortise tonight!
> 
> A hush falls over the crowd as in walks Christopher Schwartz, his hair carefully parted to the side and a bandoleer full of chisels across his chest. He challenges me, but I'm not afraid because I have the power of Powermatic. Without a word we both tear into a stack of 2X4s because we're woodworking titans who live on the edge. Mortises of every shape and size riddle the grain like pimples on a thirteen-year-old's face as flames shoot from the steel and the chips rise knee-deep on the floor. It's no holds barred, do or die, money for nothin' and chicks for free. Chris wipes the sweat from his eyes with a foam paint brush but I show no sign of fatigue. My suped up mortising hot-rod hums to the tune of The Devil Went Down to Georgia and I'm laughing like a maniac as I cut more holes than anyone's ever dared to imagine possible.
> 
> Then it ends when every woodworker in the joint drops to a knee and presents me with their best chisels like generals surrendering their swords. I am crowned the handsomest, most manly mortising king of all woodworking kind and at that moment, for the first time in my life I feel truly, completely ALIVE!
> 
> …that or I'd make some Morris chairs. Those chairs have a lot of mortises in them.


*Marty*- I'm a little under 6' and 230 lbs. So I suppose Brad and I have nothing in common.


----------



## Kreegan

StumpyNubs said:


> *Powermatic Snubs Stumpy Nubs... (I love titles that rhyme!)*
> 
> So, a while back I got an email asking me to submit a paragraph or two to Powermatic for their Facebook contest. They were going to give away a mortising machine to the best story about what you would do with one. Now, I already have two power mortisers (a Harbor Freight and a Craftsman), but I'm not one to turn down free tools! So I wrote something up. Bottom line is, I didn't win. They gave mortisers to three people with heart rending stories that deserved them a lot more than I did. But I thought it was fun anyway, and now that the contest is over I thought I'd share my entry and see if you would have voted for it… or just laughed…
> 
> After you read it, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *If I had a Powermatic PM701 mortiser? Hmmmmm…*
> 
> The first thing I'd do is put on my best jacket, you know, the corduroy one with the leather elbow patches. That and a pair of those aviator sunglasses is all it'll take to get me spiffed up like Tommy Mac and ready to hit the town. I'd go to all the best joints, the night clubs and watering holes where woodworkers hang out. I'd walk up in there like a playa', high fiving and giving those "point n' wink" moves to random people in the crowd so everyone can see that I'm a guy who knows other guys. I wouldn't order any drinks, because I want a clear head when I whip my new mortiser out of my backpack and start drilling square holes right into the top of the bar. The bartender doesn't care because it's my trademark move and all the ladies are crowding in just to see me work. Everyone's waving their arms in the air like they just don't care when I leave because I can't stay long, there's a party going on at the lumberyard and I'm the bell of the ball.
> 
> It's nothing but guys in Roy Underhill suspenders and girls with tool belts who swoon when I step up to the nearest woodpile and fire that baby up. I added dual exhaust pipes and a sticker that says "No Fear". The pipes don't connect to anything; they're just there to make me look like an outlaw on a Harley and dudes move aside when they see me come. Walnut, maple, basswood, it doesn't matter because not a tenon in the place will go home without a mortise tonight!
> 
> A hush falls over the crowd as in walks Christopher Schwartz, his hair carefully parted to the side and a bandoleer full of chisels across his chest. He challenges me, but I'm not afraid because I have the power of Powermatic. Without a word we both tear into a stack of 2X4s because we're woodworking titans who live on the edge. Mortises of every shape and size riddle the grain like pimples on a thirteen-year-old's face as flames shoot from the steel and the chips rise knee-deep on the floor. It's no holds barred, do or die, money for nothin' and chicks for free. Chris wipes the sweat from his eyes with a foam paint brush but I show no sign of fatigue. My suped up mortising hot-rod hums to the tune of The Devil Went Down to Georgia and I'm laughing like a maniac as I cut more holes than anyone's ever dared to imagine possible.
> 
> Then it ends when every woodworker in the joint drops to a knee and presents me with their best chisels like generals surrendering their swords. I am crowned the handsomest, most manly mortising king of all woodworking kind and at that moment, for the first time in my life I feel truly, completely ALIVE!
> 
> …that or I'd make some Morris chairs. Those chairs have a lot of mortises in them.


You're a little under 130 kilos, mebbe…


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *Powermatic Snubs Stumpy Nubs... (I love titles that rhyme!)*
> 
> So, a while back I got an email asking me to submit a paragraph or two to Powermatic for their Facebook contest. They were going to give away a mortising machine to the best story about what you would do with one. Now, I already have two power mortisers (a Harbor Freight and a Craftsman), but I'm not one to turn down free tools! So I wrote something up. Bottom line is, I didn't win. They gave mortisers to three people with heart rending stories that deserved them a lot more than I did. But I thought it was fun anyway, and now that the contest is over I thought I'd share my entry and see if you would have voted for it… or just laughed…
> 
> After you read it, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *If I had a Powermatic PM701 mortiser? Hmmmmm…*
> 
> The first thing I'd do is put on my best jacket, you know, the corduroy one with the leather elbow patches. That and a pair of those aviator sunglasses is all it'll take to get me spiffed up like Tommy Mac and ready to hit the town. I'd go to all the best joints, the night clubs and watering holes where woodworkers hang out. I'd walk up in there like a playa', high fiving and giving those "point n' wink" moves to random people in the crowd so everyone can see that I'm a guy who knows other guys. I wouldn't order any drinks, because I want a clear head when I whip my new mortiser out of my backpack and start drilling square holes right into the top of the bar. The bartender doesn't care because it's my trademark move and all the ladies are crowding in just to see me work. Everyone's waving their arms in the air like they just don't care when I leave because I can't stay long, there's a party going on at the lumberyard and I'm the bell of the ball.
> 
> It's nothing but guys in Roy Underhill suspenders and girls with tool belts who swoon when I step up to the nearest woodpile and fire that baby up. I added dual exhaust pipes and a sticker that says "No Fear". The pipes don't connect to anything; they're just there to make me look like an outlaw on a Harley and dudes move aside when they see me come. Walnut, maple, basswood, it doesn't matter because not a tenon in the place will go home without a mortise tonight!
> 
> A hush falls over the crowd as in walks Christopher Schwartz, his hair carefully parted to the side and a bandoleer full of chisels across his chest. He challenges me, but I'm not afraid because I have the power of Powermatic. Without a word we both tear into a stack of 2X4s because we're woodworking titans who live on the edge. Mortises of every shape and size riddle the grain like pimples on a thirteen-year-old's face as flames shoot from the steel and the chips rise knee-deep on the floor. It's no holds barred, do or die, money for nothin' and chicks for free. Chris wipes the sweat from his eyes with a foam paint brush but I show no sign of fatigue. My suped up mortising hot-rod hums to the tune of The Devil Went Down to Georgia and I'm laughing like a maniac as I cut more holes than anyone's ever dared to imagine possible.
> 
> Then it ends when every woodworker in the joint drops to a knee and presents me with their best chisels like generals surrendering their swords. I am crowned the handsomest, most manly mortising king of all woodworking kind and at that moment, for the first time in my life I feel truly, completely ALIVE!
> 
> …that or I'd make some Morris chairs. Those chairs have a lot of mortises in them.


How's your singing voice Stumpy???


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Powermatic Snubs Stumpy Nubs... (I love titles that rhyme!)*
> 
> So, a while back I got an email asking me to submit a paragraph or two to Powermatic for their Facebook contest. They were going to give away a mortising machine to the best story about what you would do with one. Now, I already have two power mortisers (a Harbor Freight and a Craftsman), but I'm not one to turn down free tools! So I wrote something up. Bottom line is, I didn't win. They gave mortisers to three people with heart rending stories that deserved them a lot more than I did. But I thought it was fun anyway, and now that the contest is over I thought I'd share my entry and see if you would have voted for it… or just laughed…
> 
> After you read it, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *If I had a Powermatic PM701 mortiser? Hmmmmm…*
> 
> The first thing I'd do is put on my best jacket, you know, the corduroy one with the leather elbow patches. That and a pair of those aviator sunglasses is all it'll take to get me spiffed up like Tommy Mac and ready to hit the town. I'd go to all the best joints, the night clubs and watering holes where woodworkers hang out. I'd walk up in there like a playa', high fiving and giving those "point n' wink" moves to random people in the crowd so everyone can see that I'm a guy who knows other guys. I wouldn't order any drinks, because I want a clear head when I whip my new mortiser out of my backpack and start drilling square holes right into the top of the bar. The bartender doesn't care because it's my trademark move and all the ladies are crowding in just to see me work. Everyone's waving their arms in the air like they just don't care when I leave because I can't stay long, there's a party going on at the lumberyard and I'm the bell of the ball.
> 
> It's nothing but guys in Roy Underhill suspenders and girls with tool belts who swoon when I step up to the nearest woodpile and fire that baby up. I added dual exhaust pipes and a sticker that says "No Fear". The pipes don't connect to anything; they're just there to make me look like an outlaw on a Harley and dudes move aside when they see me come. Walnut, maple, basswood, it doesn't matter because not a tenon in the place will go home without a mortise tonight!
> 
> A hush falls over the crowd as in walks Christopher Schwartz, his hair carefully parted to the side and a bandoleer full of chisels across his chest. He challenges me, but I'm not afraid because I have the power of Powermatic. Without a word we both tear into a stack of 2X4s because we're woodworking titans who live on the edge. Mortises of every shape and size riddle the grain like pimples on a thirteen-year-old's face as flames shoot from the steel and the chips rise knee-deep on the floor. It's no holds barred, do or die, money for nothin' and chicks for free. Chris wipes the sweat from his eyes with a foam paint brush but I show no sign of fatigue. My suped up mortising hot-rod hums to the tune of The Devil Went Down to Georgia and I'm laughing like a maniac as I cut more holes than anyone's ever dared to imagine possible.
> 
> Then it ends when every woodworker in the joint drops to a knee and presents me with their best chisels like generals surrendering their swords. I am crowned the handsomest, most manly mortising king of all woodworking kind and at that moment, for the first time in my life I feel truly, completely ALIVE!
> 
> …that or I'd make some Morris chairs. Those chairs have a lot of mortises in them.


You know that "Gangnam Style" guy?... I do the voice overs for all his hair product commercials.

So, yah… I guess you could say my voice is pretty good…


----------



## treg

StumpyNubs said:


> *Powermatic Snubs Stumpy Nubs... (I love titles that rhyme!)*
> 
> So, a while back I got an email asking me to submit a paragraph or two to Powermatic for their Facebook contest. They were going to give away a mortising machine to the best story about what you would do with one. Now, I already have two power mortisers (a Harbor Freight and a Craftsman), but I'm not one to turn down free tools! So I wrote something up. Bottom line is, I didn't win. They gave mortisers to three people with heart rending stories that deserved them a lot more than I did. But I thought it was fun anyway, and now that the contest is over I thought I'd share my entry and see if you would have voted for it… or just laughed…
> 
> After you read it, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *If I had a Powermatic PM701 mortiser? Hmmmmm…*
> 
> The first thing I'd do is put on my best jacket, you know, the corduroy one with the leather elbow patches. That and a pair of those aviator sunglasses is all it'll take to get me spiffed up like Tommy Mac and ready to hit the town. I'd go to all the best joints, the night clubs and watering holes where woodworkers hang out. I'd walk up in there like a playa', high fiving and giving those "point n' wink" moves to random people in the crowd so everyone can see that I'm a guy who knows other guys. I wouldn't order any drinks, because I want a clear head when I whip my new mortiser out of my backpack and start drilling square holes right into the top of the bar. The bartender doesn't care because it's my trademark move and all the ladies are crowding in just to see me work. Everyone's waving their arms in the air like they just don't care when I leave because I can't stay long, there's a party going on at the lumberyard and I'm the bell of the ball.
> 
> It's nothing but guys in Roy Underhill suspenders and girls with tool belts who swoon when I step up to the nearest woodpile and fire that baby up. I added dual exhaust pipes and a sticker that says "No Fear". The pipes don't connect to anything; they're just there to make me look like an outlaw on a Harley and dudes move aside when they see me come. Walnut, maple, basswood, it doesn't matter because not a tenon in the place will go home without a mortise tonight!
> 
> A hush falls over the crowd as in walks Christopher Schwartz, his hair carefully parted to the side and a bandoleer full of chisels across his chest. He challenges me, but I'm not afraid because I have the power of Powermatic. Without a word we both tear into a stack of 2X4s because we're woodworking titans who live on the edge. Mortises of every shape and size riddle the grain like pimples on a thirteen-year-old's face as flames shoot from the steel and the chips rise knee-deep on the floor. It's no holds barred, do or die, money for nothin' and chicks for free. Chris wipes the sweat from his eyes with a foam paint brush but I show no sign of fatigue. My suped up mortising hot-rod hums to the tune of The Devil Went Down to Georgia and I'm laughing like a maniac as I cut more holes than anyone's ever dared to imagine possible.
> 
> Then it ends when every woodworker in the joint drops to a knee and presents me with their best chisels like generals surrendering their swords. I am crowned the handsomest, most manly mortising king of all woodworking kind and at that moment, for the first time in my life I feel truly, completely ALIVE!
> 
> …that or I'd make some Morris chairs. Those chairs have a lot of mortises in them.


You get both my vote and my laugh. You must have been a joy in your high school writing class!


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Powermatic Snubs Stumpy Nubs... (I love titles that rhyme!)*
> 
> So, a while back I got an email asking me to submit a paragraph or two to Powermatic for their Facebook contest. They were going to give away a mortising machine to the best story about what you would do with one. Now, I already have two power mortisers (a Harbor Freight and a Craftsman), but I'm not one to turn down free tools! So I wrote something up. Bottom line is, I didn't win. They gave mortisers to three people with heart rending stories that deserved them a lot more than I did. But I thought it was fun anyway, and now that the contest is over I thought I'd share my entry and see if you would have voted for it… or just laughed…
> 
> After you read it, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *If I had a Powermatic PM701 mortiser? Hmmmmm…*
> 
> The first thing I'd do is put on my best jacket, you know, the corduroy one with the leather elbow patches. That and a pair of those aviator sunglasses is all it'll take to get me spiffed up like Tommy Mac and ready to hit the town. I'd go to all the best joints, the night clubs and watering holes where woodworkers hang out. I'd walk up in there like a playa', high fiving and giving those "point n' wink" moves to random people in the crowd so everyone can see that I'm a guy who knows other guys. I wouldn't order any drinks, because I want a clear head when I whip my new mortiser out of my backpack and start drilling square holes right into the top of the bar. The bartender doesn't care because it's my trademark move and all the ladies are crowding in just to see me work. Everyone's waving their arms in the air like they just don't care when I leave because I can't stay long, there's a party going on at the lumberyard and I'm the bell of the ball.
> 
> It's nothing but guys in Roy Underhill suspenders and girls with tool belts who swoon when I step up to the nearest woodpile and fire that baby up. I added dual exhaust pipes and a sticker that says "No Fear". The pipes don't connect to anything; they're just there to make me look like an outlaw on a Harley and dudes move aside when they see me come. Walnut, maple, basswood, it doesn't matter because not a tenon in the place will go home without a mortise tonight!
> 
> A hush falls over the crowd as in walks Christopher Schwartz, his hair carefully parted to the side and a bandoleer full of chisels across his chest. He challenges me, but I'm not afraid because I have the power of Powermatic. Without a word we both tear into a stack of 2X4s because we're woodworking titans who live on the edge. Mortises of every shape and size riddle the grain like pimples on a thirteen-year-old's face as flames shoot from the steel and the chips rise knee-deep on the floor. It's no holds barred, do or die, money for nothin' and chicks for free. Chris wipes the sweat from his eyes with a foam paint brush but I show no sign of fatigue. My suped up mortising hot-rod hums to the tune of The Devil Went Down to Georgia and I'm laughing like a maniac as I cut more holes than anyone's ever dared to imagine possible.
> 
> Then it ends when every woodworker in the joint drops to a knee and presents me with their best chisels like generals surrendering their swords. I am crowned the handsomest, most manly mortising king of all woodworking kind and at that moment, for the first time in my life I feel truly, completely ALIVE!
> 
> …that or I'd make some Morris chairs. Those chairs have a lot of mortises in them.


Oh I can see that bandaleer bein a hit fer sure.


----------



## nomercadies

StumpyNubs said:


> *Powermatic Snubs Stumpy Nubs... (I love titles that rhyme!)*
> 
> So, a while back I got an email asking me to submit a paragraph or two to Powermatic for their Facebook contest. They were going to give away a mortising machine to the best story about what you would do with one. Now, I already have two power mortisers (a Harbor Freight and a Craftsman), but I'm not one to turn down free tools! So I wrote something up. Bottom line is, I didn't win. They gave mortisers to three people with heart rending stories that deserved them a lot more than I did. But I thought it was fun anyway, and now that the contest is over I thought I'd share my entry and see if you would have voted for it… or just laughed…
> 
> After you read it, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *If I had a Powermatic PM701 mortiser? Hmmmmm…*
> 
> The first thing I'd do is put on my best jacket, you know, the corduroy one with the leather elbow patches. That and a pair of those aviator sunglasses is all it'll take to get me spiffed up like Tommy Mac and ready to hit the town. I'd go to all the best joints, the night clubs and watering holes where woodworkers hang out. I'd walk up in there like a playa', high fiving and giving those "point n' wink" moves to random people in the crowd so everyone can see that I'm a guy who knows other guys. I wouldn't order any drinks, because I want a clear head when I whip my new mortiser out of my backpack and start drilling square holes right into the top of the bar. The bartender doesn't care because it's my trademark move and all the ladies are crowding in just to see me work. Everyone's waving their arms in the air like they just don't care when I leave because I can't stay long, there's a party going on at the lumberyard and I'm the bell of the ball.
> 
> It's nothing but guys in Roy Underhill suspenders and girls with tool belts who swoon when I step up to the nearest woodpile and fire that baby up. I added dual exhaust pipes and a sticker that says "No Fear". The pipes don't connect to anything; they're just there to make me look like an outlaw on a Harley and dudes move aside when they see me come. Walnut, maple, basswood, it doesn't matter because not a tenon in the place will go home without a mortise tonight!
> 
> A hush falls over the crowd as in walks Christopher Schwartz, his hair carefully parted to the side and a bandoleer full of chisels across his chest. He challenges me, but I'm not afraid because I have the power of Powermatic. Without a word we both tear into a stack of 2X4s because we're woodworking titans who live on the edge. Mortises of every shape and size riddle the grain like pimples on a thirteen-year-old's face as flames shoot from the steel and the chips rise knee-deep on the floor. It's no holds barred, do or die, money for nothin' and chicks for free. Chris wipes the sweat from his eyes with a foam paint brush but I show no sign of fatigue. My suped up mortising hot-rod hums to the tune of The Devil Went Down to Georgia and I'm laughing like a maniac as I cut more holes than anyone's ever dared to imagine possible.
> 
> Then it ends when every woodworker in the joint drops to a knee and presents me with their best chisels like generals surrendering their swords. I am crowned the handsomest, most manly mortising king of all woodworking kind and at that moment, for the first time in my life I feel truly, completely ALIVE!
> 
> …that or I'd make some Morris chairs. Those chairs have a lot of mortises in them.


I'm still trying to picture, "like generals surrounding their swords" 
The only thing that comes to mind is Harakiri
In which case the knee deep chips on the floor would be a Bounty … cause messes are no match for Bounty.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Powermatic Snubs Stumpy Nubs... (I love titles that rhyme!)*
> 
> So, a while back I got an email asking me to submit a paragraph or two to Powermatic for their Facebook contest. They were going to give away a mortising machine to the best story about what you would do with one. Now, I already have two power mortisers (a Harbor Freight and a Craftsman), but I'm not one to turn down free tools! So I wrote something up. Bottom line is, I didn't win. They gave mortisers to three people with heart rending stories that deserved them a lot more than I did. But I thought it was fun anyway, and now that the contest is over I thought I'd share my entry and see if you would have voted for it… or just laughed…
> 
> After you read it, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *If I had a Powermatic PM701 mortiser? Hmmmmm…*
> 
> The first thing I'd do is put on my best jacket, you know, the corduroy one with the leather elbow patches. That and a pair of those aviator sunglasses is all it'll take to get me spiffed up like Tommy Mac and ready to hit the town. I'd go to all the best joints, the night clubs and watering holes where woodworkers hang out. I'd walk up in there like a playa', high fiving and giving those "point n' wink" moves to random people in the crowd so everyone can see that I'm a guy who knows other guys. I wouldn't order any drinks, because I want a clear head when I whip my new mortiser out of my backpack and start drilling square holes right into the top of the bar. The bartender doesn't care because it's my trademark move and all the ladies are crowding in just to see me work. Everyone's waving their arms in the air like they just don't care when I leave because I can't stay long, there's a party going on at the lumberyard and I'm the bell of the ball.
> 
> It's nothing but guys in Roy Underhill suspenders and girls with tool belts who swoon when I step up to the nearest woodpile and fire that baby up. I added dual exhaust pipes and a sticker that says "No Fear". The pipes don't connect to anything; they're just there to make me look like an outlaw on a Harley and dudes move aside when they see me come. Walnut, maple, basswood, it doesn't matter because not a tenon in the place will go home without a mortise tonight!
> 
> A hush falls over the crowd as in walks Christopher Schwartz, his hair carefully parted to the side and a bandoleer full of chisels across his chest. He challenges me, but I'm not afraid because I have the power of Powermatic. Without a word we both tear into a stack of 2X4s because we're woodworking titans who live on the edge. Mortises of every shape and size riddle the grain like pimples on a thirteen-year-old's face as flames shoot from the steel and the chips rise knee-deep on the floor. It's no holds barred, do or die, money for nothin' and chicks for free. Chris wipes the sweat from his eyes with a foam paint brush but I show no sign of fatigue. My suped up mortising hot-rod hums to the tune of The Devil Went Down to Georgia and I'm laughing like a maniac as I cut more holes than anyone's ever dared to imagine possible.
> 
> Then it ends when every woodworker in the joint drops to a knee and presents me with their best chisels like generals surrendering their swords. I am crowned the handsomest, most manly mortising king of all woodworking kind and at that moment, for the first time in my life I feel truly, completely ALIVE!
> 
> …that or I'd make some Morris chairs. Those chairs have a lot of mortises in them.


Nobody likes a proofreader…


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Powermatic Snubs Stumpy Nubs... (I love titles that rhyme!)*
> 
> So, a while back I got an email asking me to submit a paragraph or two to Powermatic for their Facebook contest. They were going to give away a mortising machine to the best story about what you would do with one. Now, I already have two power mortisers (a Harbor Freight and a Craftsman), but I'm not one to turn down free tools! So I wrote something up. Bottom line is, I didn't win. They gave mortisers to three people with heart rending stories that deserved them a lot more than I did. But I thought it was fun anyway, and now that the contest is over I thought I'd share my entry and see if you would have voted for it… or just laughed…
> 
> After you read it, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *If I had a Powermatic PM701 mortiser? Hmmmmm…*
> 
> The first thing I'd do is put on my best jacket, you know, the corduroy one with the leather elbow patches. That and a pair of those aviator sunglasses is all it'll take to get me spiffed up like Tommy Mac and ready to hit the town. I'd go to all the best joints, the night clubs and watering holes where woodworkers hang out. I'd walk up in there like a playa', high fiving and giving those "point n' wink" moves to random people in the crowd so everyone can see that I'm a guy who knows other guys. I wouldn't order any drinks, because I want a clear head when I whip my new mortiser out of my backpack and start drilling square holes right into the top of the bar. The bartender doesn't care because it's my trademark move and all the ladies are crowding in just to see me work. Everyone's waving their arms in the air like they just don't care when I leave because I can't stay long, there's a party going on at the lumberyard and I'm the bell of the ball.
> 
> It's nothing but guys in Roy Underhill suspenders and girls with tool belts who swoon when I step up to the nearest woodpile and fire that baby up. I added dual exhaust pipes and a sticker that says "No Fear". The pipes don't connect to anything; they're just there to make me look like an outlaw on a Harley and dudes move aside when they see me come. Walnut, maple, basswood, it doesn't matter because not a tenon in the place will go home without a mortise tonight!
> 
> A hush falls over the crowd as in walks Christopher Schwartz, his hair carefully parted to the side and a bandoleer full of chisels across his chest. He challenges me, but I'm not afraid because I have the power of Powermatic. Without a word we both tear into a stack of 2X4s because we're woodworking titans who live on the edge. Mortises of every shape and size riddle the grain like pimples on a thirteen-year-old's face as flames shoot from the steel and the chips rise knee-deep on the floor. It's no holds barred, do or die, money for nothin' and chicks for free. Chris wipes the sweat from his eyes with a foam paint brush but I show no sign of fatigue. My suped up mortising hot-rod hums to the tune of The Devil Went Down to Georgia and I'm laughing like a maniac as I cut more holes than anyone's ever dared to imagine possible.
> 
> Then it ends when every woodworker in the joint drops to a knee and presents me with their best chisels like generals surrendering their swords. I am crowned the handsomest, most manly mortising king of all woodworking kind and at that moment, for the first time in my life I feel truly, completely ALIVE!
> 
> …that or I'd make some Morris chairs. Those chairs have a lot of mortises in them.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## nomercadies

StumpyNubs said:


> *Powermatic Snubs Stumpy Nubs... (I love titles that rhyme!)*
> 
> So, a while back I got an email asking me to submit a paragraph or two to Powermatic for their Facebook contest. They were going to give away a mortising machine to the best story about what you would do with one. Now, I already have two power mortisers (a Harbor Freight and a Craftsman), but I'm not one to turn down free tools! So I wrote something up. Bottom line is, I didn't win. They gave mortisers to three people with heart rending stories that deserved them a lot more than I did. But I thought it was fun anyway, and now that the contest is over I thought I'd share my entry and see if you would have voted for it… or just laughed…
> 
> After you read it, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *If I had a Powermatic PM701 mortiser? Hmmmmm…*
> 
> The first thing I'd do is put on my best jacket, you know, the corduroy one with the leather elbow patches. That and a pair of those aviator sunglasses is all it'll take to get me spiffed up like Tommy Mac and ready to hit the town. I'd go to all the best joints, the night clubs and watering holes where woodworkers hang out. I'd walk up in there like a playa', high fiving and giving those "point n' wink" moves to random people in the crowd so everyone can see that I'm a guy who knows other guys. I wouldn't order any drinks, because I want a clear head when I whip my new mortiser out of my backpack and start drilling square holes right into the top of the bar. The bartender doesn't care because it's my trademark move and all the ladies are crowding in just to see me work. Everyone's waving their arms in the air like they just don't care when I leave because I can't stay long, there's a party going on at the lumberyard and I'm the bell of the ball.
> 
> It's nothing but guys in Roy Underhill suspenders and girls with tool belts who swoon when I step up to the nearest woodpile and fire that baby up. I added dual exhaust pipes and a sticker that says "No Fear". The pipes don't connect to anything; they're just there to make me look like an outlaw on a Harley and dudes move aside when they see me come. Walnut, maple, basswood, it doesn't matter because not a tenon in the place will go home without a mortise tonight!
> 
> A hush falls over the crowd as in walks Christopher Schwartz, his hair carefully parted to the side and a bandoleer full of chisels across his chest. He challenges me, but I'm not afraid because I have the power of Powermatic. Without a word we both tear into a stack of 2X4s because we're woodworking titans who live on the edge. Mortises of every shape and size riddle the grain like pimples on a thirteen-year-old's face as flames shoot from the steel and the chips rise knee-deep on the floor. It's no holds barred, do or die, money for nothin' and chicks for free. Chris wipes the sweat from his eyes with a foam paint brush but I show no sign of fatigue. My suped up mortising hot-rod hums to the tune of The Devil Went Down to Georgia and I'm laughing like a maniac as I cut more holes than anyone's ever dared to imagine possible.
> 
> Then it ends when every woodworker in the joint drops to a knee and presents me with their best chisels like generals surrendering their swords. I am crowned the handsomest, most manly mortising king of all woodworking kind and at that moment, for the first time in my life I feel truly, completely ALIVE!
> 
> …that or I'd make some Morris chairs. Those chairs have a lot of mortises in them.


Mom said that when I sent back her e-mails with suggestions for grammar and punctuation repairs.


----------



## rogerw

StumpyNubs said:


> *Powermatic Snubs Stumpy Nubs... (I love titles that rhyme!)*
> 
> So, a while back I got an email asking me to submit a paragraph or two to Powermatic for their Facebook contest. They were going to give away a mortising machine to the best story about what you would do with one. Now, I already have two power mortisers (a Harbor Freight and a Craftsman), but I'm not one to turn down free tools! So I wrote something up. Bottom line is, I didn't win. They gave mortisers to three people with heart rending stories that deserved them a lot more than I did. But I thought it was fun anyway, and now that the contest is over I thought I'd share my entry and see if you would have voted for it… or just laughed…
> 
> After you read it, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *If I had a Powermatic PM701 mortiser? Hmmmmm…*
> 
> The first thing I'd do is put on my best jacket, you know, the corduroy one with the leather elbow patches. That and a pair of those aviator sunglasses is all it'll take to get me spiffed up like Tommy Mac and ready to hit the town. I'd go to all the best joints, the night clubs and watering holes where woodworkers hang out. I'd walk up in there like a playa', high fiving and giving those "point n' wink" moves to random people in the crowd so everyone can see that I'm a guy who knows other guys. I wouldn't order any drinks, because I want a clear head when I whip my new mortiser out of my backpack and start drilling square holes right into the top of the bar. The bartender doesn't care because it's my trademark move and all the ladies are crowding in just to see me work. Everyone's waving their arms in the air like they just don't care when I leave because I can't stay long, there's a party going on at the lumberyard and I'm the bell of the ball.
> 
> It's nothing but guys in Roy Underhill suspenders and girls with tool belts who swoon when I step up to the nearest woodpile and fire that baby up. I added dual exhaust pipes and a sticker that says "No Fear". The pipes don't connect to anything; they're just there to make me look like an outlaw on a Harley and dudes move aside when they see me come. Walnut, maple, basswood, it doesn't matter because not a tenon in the place will go home without a mortise tonight!
> 
> A hush falls over the crowd as in walks Christopher Schwartz, his hair carefully parted to the side and a bandoleer full of chisels across his chest. He challenges me, but I'm not afraid because I have the power of Powermatic. Without a word we both tear into a stack of 2X4s because we're woodworking titans who live on the edge. Mortises of every shape and size riddle the grain like pimples on a thirteen-year-old's face as flames shoot from the steel and the chips rise knee-deep on the floor. It's no holds barred, do or die, money for nothin' and chicks for free. Chris wipes the sweat from his eyes with a foam paint brush but I show no sign of fatigue. My suped up mortising hot-rod hums to the tune of The Devil Went Down to Georgia and I'm laughing like a maniac as I cut more holes than anyone's ever dared to imagine possible.
> 
> Then it ends when every woodworker in the joint drops to a knee and presents me with their best chisels like generals surrendering their swords. I am crowned the handsomest, most manly mortising king of all woodworking kind and at that moment, for the first time in my life I feel truly, completely ALIVE!
> 
> …that or I'd make some Morris chairs. Those chairs have a lot of mortises in them.


been watchin' those shoestring westerns again, haven't you? lol

as always, enjoyed the story


----------



## rogerw

StumpyNubs said:


> *Powermatic Snubs Stumpy Nubs... (I love titles that rhyme!)*
> 
> So, a while back I got an email asking me to submit a paragraph or two to Powermatic for their Facebook contest. They were going to give away a mortising machine to the best story about what you would do with one. Now, I already have two power mortisers (a Harbor Freight and a Craftsman), but I'm not one to turn down free tools! So I wrote something up. Bottom line is, I didn't win. They gave mortisers to three people with heart rending stories that deserved them a lot more than I did. But I thought it was fun anyway, and now that the contest is over I thought I'd share my entry and see if you would have voted for it… or just laughed…
> 
> After you read it, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *If I had a Powermatic PM701 mortiser? Hmmmmm…*
> 
> The first thing I'd do is put on my best jacket, you know, the corduroy one with the leather elbow patches. That and a pair of those aviator sunglasses is all it'll take to get me spiffed up like Tommy Mac and ready to hit the town. I'd go to all the best joints, the night clubs and watering holes where woodworkers hang out. I'd walk up in there like a playa', high fiving and giving those "point n' wink" moves to random people in the crowd so everyone can see that I'm a guy who knows other guys. I wouldn't order any drinks, because I want a clear head when I whip my new mortiser out of my backpack and start drilling square holes right into the top of the bar. The bartender doesn't care because it's my trademark move and all the ladies are crowding in just to see me work. Everyone's waving their arms in the air like they just don't care when I leave because I can't stay long, there's a party going on at the lumberyard and I'm the bell of the ball.
> 
> It's nothing but guys in Roy Underhill suspenders and girls with tool belts who swoon when I step up to the nearest woodpile and fire that baby up. I added dual exhaust pipes and a sticker that says "No Fear". The pipes don't connect to anything; they're just there to make me look like an outlaw on a Harley and dudes move aside when they see me come. Walnut, maple, basswood, it doesn't matter because not a tenon in the place will go home without a mortise tonight!
> 
> A hush falls over the crowd as in walks Christopher Schwartz, his hair carefully parted to the side and a bandoleer full of chisels across his chest. He challenges me, but I'm not afraid because I have the power of Powermatic. Without a word we both tear into a stack of 2X4s because we're woodworking titans who live on the edge. Mortises of every shape and size riddle the grain like pimples on a thirteen-year-old's face as flames shoot from the steel and the chips rise knee-deep on the floor. It's no holds barred, do or die, money for nothin' and chicks for free. Chris wipes the sweat from his eyes with a foam paint brush but I show no sign of fatigue. My suped up mortising hot-rod hums to the tune of The Devil Went Down to Georgia and I'm laughing like a maniac as I cut more holes than anyone's ever dared to imagine possible.
> 
> Then it ends when every woodworker in the joint drops to a knee and presents me with their best chisels like generals surrendering their swords. I am crowned the handsomest, most manly mortising king of all woodworking kind and at that moment, for the first time in my life I feel truly, completely ALIVE!
> 
> …that or I'd make some Morris chairs. Those chairs have a lot of mortises in them.


and yes, i believe it was the morris chairs that gave you away as not sincere.

as for the outfit, i know that guy!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Look out evil- there's a guy running around with a measuring tape!*

Woodworkers get inspiration from the most unlikely of sources. Recently I was eating a sandwich when it hit me: I've been getting ripped off! Maybe I should give you a little background on this…

A couple of weeks ago I read a news story about a guy who was suing Subway restaurants because his "foot long" sub wasn't a full twelve inches. Apparently he felt a little empty inside after consuming his cold cut combo. So he went around town ordering from every Subway he could find and measuring the sandwiches. His suspicions were confirmed when he discovered, to his horror, that the average length was a mere eleven inches. Someone in the dark, smoky back rooms of Subway's corporate offices was conspiring to cheat him out of a full inch. So he did the natural thing in such a situation. He sued. The case is currently pending, but I know we are all sitting on the edges of our seats, waiting to see if a jury awards him a lifetime's supply of the bread end stumps that he so desperately wants.

Settle down, I'm getting to the woodworking part…

So, here I am eating my third eleven inch sub when I start to wonder if I was also a victim. I'm not worried about my sandwiches since I always steal a few napkins to make up for the smaller buns. But when it comes to woodworking, value is paramount. Had I been taking too much for granted? I wiped my mouth, stuffed a few extra mustard packets into my pocket and slipped out the door to do some investigating.

My first stop was Home Depot, the place where every fine woodworking project begins. As I walked through the automatic doors I made my way straight for the coffee stand. No orange vests in sight, so I put a few extra creams in my cup. I like my coffee milky. Over at the 2X4 pile I started pulling lumber off the neat stack and tossing it into a pile on the floor. I like to get my boards from the middle of the pallet. As I held up a particularly damp specimen of Douglas fir, sighting down it's length with one eye closed, I noted a slight twist. It may have been the lighting, it may even have been my imagination, but I demand the best so I tossed it aside and continued rummaging through the stack. Finally, at the very bottom of the pile I found the perfect board. I pulled a measuring tape off the rack, ripped open the package and used it to check the width and thickness. I KNEW IT! It wasn't even close to being a 2X4. Home Depot was peddling undersized lumber.

By now I was ready to blow the top off this whole thing. I took my measuring tape all over the store, tearing packages open, filling a shopping cart with evidence. Drywall screws were a 64th of an inch shorter than the label claimed. The quarts of wood finish were only 90% full. Every single sheet of plywood was off by at least a 32nd. It's true that a great deal of the stuff I destroyed in my investigation was fine; some of it was over the size or weight on the package. But I managed to collect a full cart of fraudulent merchandise which I pushed up to the front of the store and left by the service desk with a note that said "I'm on to you, fella!"

I wasn't ready for a confrontation. I didn't want to blow my cover until I saw just how high up this conspiracy went. So my next stop was Woodcraft. Same story here, extra cream in the coffee, and I ate six of the mini donuts before I grabbed a pair of calipers and headed over to the router bit cabinet. The lock wouldn't budge no matter how hard I rattled the cabinet. Well played Mr. Woodcraft, keep the inspectors out and you can get away with anything, I bet. This nut was going to be harder to crack.

I called the clerk over to the lumber racks and asked him to cut me six board feet off a piece of Honduran rosewood, in one foot chunks. I watched closely, sometimes leaning over his shoulder so he could feel my warm breath on the back of his neck as he made the cuts. Finally he laid the last piece on the bench and I immediately snatched it up. With one accusatory eye on him I measured each piece. Then I asked him for a board foot calculator, which he surrendered without question. Good, I thought, it'll go easier on you if you cooperate. To my surprise, each piece came out slightly over sized. They must be on to me. I threw the calculator toward the magazine racks and used the distraction to escape back to the free coffee station to refill and regroup. I knew something was fishy; I just couldn't put my finger on it. And I'm usually very good about where I put my fingers. After all, I'm a woodworker.

That's when the manager and a very tall security guard brandishing a Taser asked me to leave. Someone must have told them about my investigation. This was much bigger than I ever imagined. I knew right then and there that I was destined for a special purpose. I am to be the advocate of the regular woodworker, the eyes and ears of the helpless masses. Whenever there is a sale item out of stock, wherever the free coffee is less than hot, I'll be there. Like a mysterious superhero in a Roy Underhill hat I will hide in the shadows behind tool displays and lumber racks in woodworking stores and home centers everywhere, waiting to expose those who try to cheat woodworkers out of their hard-earned money. My identity will be a mystery, my name only heard as a whisper in the wind as I swoop past faster than the eye can see, responding to every call. Justice will be my legacy, thrift my daily mission. And I will not stop until woodworkers the world over can buy a 2X4 with the confidence that they will be getting their $2 worth!

…After all, it's not like we demand too much sometimes!

Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Look out evil- there's a guy running around with a measuring tape!*
> 
> Woodworkers get inspiration from the most unlikely of sources. Recently I was eating a sandwich when it hit me: I've been getting ripped off! Maybe I should give you a little background on this…
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I read a news story about a guy who was suing Subway restaurants because his "foot long" sub wasn't a full twelve inches. Apparently he felt a little empty inside after consuming his cold cut combo. So he went around town ordering from every Subway he could find and measuring the sandwiches. His suspicions were confirmed when he discovered, to his horror, that the average length was a mere eleven inches. Someone in the dark, smoky back rooms of Subway's corporate offices was conspiring to cheat him out of a full inch. So he did the natural thing in such a situation. He sued. The case is currently pending, but I know we are all sitting on the edges of our seats, waiting to see if a jury awards him a lifetime's supply of the bread end stumps that he so desperately wants.
> 
> Settle down, I'm getting to the woodworking part…
> 
> So, here I am eating my third eleven inch sub when I start to wonder if I was also a victim. I'm not worried about my sandwiches since I always steal a few napkins to make up for the smaller buns. But when it comes to woodworking, value is paramount. Had I been taking too much for granted? I wiped my mouth, stuffed a few extra mustard packets into my pocket and slipped out the door to do some investigating.
> 
> My first stop was Home Depot, the place where every fine woodworking project begins. As I walked through the automatic doors I made my way straight for the coffee stand. No orange vests in sight, so I put a few extra creams in my cup. I like my coffee milky. Over at the 2X4 pile I started pulling lumber off the neat stack and tossing it into a pile on the floor. I like to get my boards from the middle of the pallet. As I held up a particularly damp specimen of Douglas fir, sighting down it's length with one eye closed, I noted a slight twist. It may have been the lighting, it may even have been my imagination, but I demand the best so I tossed it aside and continued rummaging through the stack. Finally, at the very bottom of the pile I found the perfect board. I pulled a measuring tape off the rack, ripped open the package and used it to check the width and thickness. I KNEW IT! It wasn't even close to being a 2X4. Home Depot was peddling undersized lumber.
> 
> By now I was ready to blow the top off this whole thing. I took my measuring tape all over the store, tearing packages open, filling a shopping cart with evidence. Drywall screws were a 64th of an inch shorter than the label claimed. The quarts of wood finish were only 90% full. Every single sheet of plywood was off by at least a 32nd. It's true that a great deal of the stuff I destroyed in my investigation was fine; some of it was over the size or weight on the package. But I managed to collect a full cart of fraudulent merchandise which I pushed up to the front of the store and left by the service desk with a note that said "I'm on to you, fella!"
> 
> I wasn't ready for a confrontation. I didn't want to blow my cover until I saw just how high up this conspiracy went. So my next stop was Woodcraft. Same story here, extra cream in the coffee, and I ate six of the mini donuts before I grabbed a pair of calipers and headed over to the router bit cabinet. The lock wouldn't budge no matter how hard I rattled the cabinet. Well played Mr. Woodcraft, keep the inspectors out and you can get away with anything, I bet. This nut was going to be harder to crack.
> 
> I called the clerk over to the lumber racks and asked him to cut me six board feet off a piece of Honduran rosewood, in one foot chunks. I watched closely, sometimes leaning over his shoulder so he could feel my warm breath on the back of his neck as he made the cuts. Finally he laid the last piece on the bench and I immediately snatched it up. With one accusatory eye on him I measured each piece. Then I asked him for a board foot calculator, which he surrendered without question. Good, I thought, it'll go easier on you if you cooperate. To my surprise, each piece came out slightly over sized. They must be on to me. I threw the calculator toward the magazine racks and used the distraction to escape back to the free coffee station to refill and regroup. I knew something was fishy; I just couldn't put my finger on it. And I'm usually very good about where I put my fingers. After all, I'm a woodworker.
> 
> That's when the manager and a very tall security guard brandishing a Taser asked me to leave. Someone must have told them about my investigation. This was much bigger than I ever imagined. I knew right then and there that I was destined for a special purpose. I am to be the advocate of the regular woodworker, the eyes and ears of the helpless masses. Whenever there is a sale item out of stock, wherever the free coffee is less than hot, I'll be there. Like a mysterious superhero in a Roy Underhill hat I will hide in the shadows behind tool displays and lumber racks in woodworking stores and home centers everywhere, waiting to expose those who try to cheat woodworkers out of their hard-earned money. My identity will be a mystery, my name only heard as a whisper in the wind as I swoop past faster than the eye can see, responding to every call. Justice will be my legacy, thrift my daily mission. And I will not stop until woodworkers the world over can buy a 2X4 with the confidence that they will be getting their $2 worth!
> 
> …After all, it's not like we demand too much sometimes!
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I hear ya brother!!!

One of my biggest beefs, is associated with wood pulp and wood working magazines. Have you noticed how small the sheets of toilet paper have become??? I mean, it is a health hazard and an epidemic waiting to happen, one slip and you are spreading ecoli everywhere!!!

I did my best to keep this wood working related, that is to say that paper is made of wood pulp and that comes from trees and so does our project stock. As far as being associated with wood working magazines, I ask; Where do you read yours???

Great topic Stumpy, The work force isn't the only thing being downsized by corporate america!!! Carry on in your quest….


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *Look out evil- there's a guy running around with a measuring tape!*
> 
> Woodworkers get inspiration from the most unlikely of sources. Recently I was eating a sandwich when it hit me: I've been getting ripped off! Maybe I should give you a little background on this…
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I read a news story about a guy who was suing Subway restaurants because his "foot long" sub wasn't a full twelve inches. Apparently he felt a little empty inside after consuming his cold cut combo. So he went around town ordering from every Subway he could find and measuring the sandwiches. His suspicions were confirmed when he discovered, to his horror, that the average length was a mere eleven inches. Someone in the dark, smoky back rooms of Subway's corporate offices was conspiring to cheat him out of a full inch. So he did the natural thing in such a situation. He sued. The case is currently pending, but I know we are all sitting on the edges of our seats, waiting to see if a jury awards him a lifetime's supply of the bread end stumps that he so desperately wants.
> 
> Settle down, I'm getting to the woodworking part…
> 
> So, here I am eating my third eleven inch sub when I start to wonder if I was also a victim. I'm not worried about my sandwiches since I always steal a few napkins to make up for the smaller buns. But when it comes to woodworking, value is paramount. Had I been taking too much for granted? I wiped my mouth, stuffed a few extra mustard packets into my pocket and slipped out the door to do some investigating.
> 
> My first stop was Home Depot, the place where every fine woodworking project begins. As I walked through the automatic doors I made my way straight for the coffee stand. No orange vests in sight, so I put a few extra creams in my cup. I like my coffee milky. Over at the 2X4 pile I started pulling lumber off the neat stack and tossing it into a pile on the floor. I like to get my boards from the middle of the pallet. As I held up a particularly damp specimen of Douglas fir, sighting down it's length with one eye closed, I noted a slight twist. It may have been the lighting, it may even have been my imagination, but I demand the best so I tossed it aside and continued rummaging through the stack. Finally, at the very bottom of the pile I found the perfect board. I pulled a measuring tape off the rack, ripped open the package and used it to check the width and thickness. I KNEW IT! It wasn't even close to being a 2X4. Home Depot was peddling undersized lumber.
> 
> By now I was ready to blow the top off this whole thing. I took my measuring tape all over the store, tearing packages open, filling a shopping cart with evidence. Drywall screws were a 64th of an inch shorter than the label claimed. The quarts of wood finish were only 90% full. Every single sheet of plywood was off by at least a 32nd. It's true that a great deal of the stuff I destroyed in my investigation was fine; some of it was over the size or weight on the package. But I managed to collect a full cart of fraudulent merchandise which I pushed up to the front of the store and left by the service desk with a note that said "I'm on to you, fella!"
> 
> I wasn't ready for a confrontation. I didn't want to blow my cover until I saw just how high up this conspiracy went. So my next stop was Woodcraft. Same story here, extra cream in the coffee, and I ate six of the mini donuts before I grabbed a pair of calipers and headed over to the router bit cabinet. The lock wouldn't budge no matter how hard I rattled the cabinet. Well played Mr. Woodcraft, keep the inspectors out and you can get away with anything, I bet. This nut was going to be harder to crack.
> 
> I called the clerk over to the lumber racks and asked him to cut me six board feet off a piece of Honduran rosewood, in one foot chunks. I watched closely, sometimes leaning over his shoulder so he could feel my warm breath on the back of his neck as he made the cuts. Finally he laid the last piece on the bench and I immediately snatched it up. With one accusatory eye on him I measured each piece. Then I asked him for a board foot calculator, which he surrendered without question. Good, I thought, it'll go easier on you if you cooperate. To my surprise, each piece came out slightly over sized. They must be on to me. I threw the calculator toward the magazine racks and used the distraction to escape back to the free coffee station to refill and regroup. I knew something was fishy; I just couldn't put my finger on it. And I'm usually very good about where I put my fingers. After all, I'm a woodworker.
> 
> That's when the manager and a very tall security guard brandishing a Taser asked me to leave. Someone must have told them about my investigation. This was much bigger than I ever imagined. I knew right then and there that I was destined for a special purpose. I am to be the advocate of the regular woodworker, the eyes and ears of the helpless masses. Whenever there is a sale item out of stock, wherever the free coffee is less than hot, I'll be there. Like a mysterious superhero in a Roy Underhill hat I will hide in the shadows behind tool displays and lumber racks in woodworking stores and home centers everywhere, waiting to expose those who try to cheat woodworkers out of their hard-earned money. My identity will be a mystery, my name only heard as a whisper in the wind as I swoop past faster than the eye can see, responding to every call. Justice will be my legacy, thrift my daily mission. And I will not stop until woodworkers the world over can buy a 2X4 with the confidence that they will be getting their $2 worth!
> 
> …After all, it's not like we demand too much sometimes!
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


There is a subway just down the street and I've noticed that, in recent weeks, they are stretching out thier dough to almost 13" long. I'm sure it's the same amount of dough, by weight, as the ones the were only pulled to 11" long for that poor schmuck who thinks he gets ripped off because his doritos bag is only half full of chips. There are the same number of meat slices and the same amount of cheese on it as before.

This reminds me of the time my 4 year old son complained that his hot dog was touching his mac'n'cheese on his plate and he refused to eat it.

I hope the guy gets countersued for millions in attorney's fees-that's the least that should happen.


----------



## chrisstef

StumpyNubs said:


> *Look out evil- there's a guy running around with a measuring tape!*
> 
> Woodworkers get inspiration from the most unlikely of sources. Recently I was eating a sandwich when it hit me: I've been getting ripped off! Maybe I should give you a little background on this…
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I read a news story about a guy who was suing Subway restaurants because his "foot long" sub wasn't a full twelve inches. Apparently he felt a little empty inside after consuming his cold cut combo. So he went around town ordering from every Subway he could find and measuring the sandwiches. His suspicions were confirmed when he discovered, to his horror, that the average length was a mere eleven inches. Someone in the dark, smoky back rooms of Subway's corporate offices was conspiring to cheat him out of a full inch. So he did the natural thing in such a situation. He sued. The case is currently pending, but I know we are all sitting on the edges of our seats, waiting to see if a jury awards him a lifetime's supply of the bread end stumps that he so desperately wants.
> 
> Settle down, I'm getting to the woodworking part…
> 
> So, here I am eating my third eleven inch sub when I start to wonder if I was also a victim. I'm not worried about my sandwiches since I always steal a few napkins to make up for the smaller buns. But when it comes to woodworking, value is paramount. Had I been taking too much for granted? I wiped my mouth, stuffed a few extra mustard packets into my pocket and slipped out the door to do some investigating.
> 
> My first stop was Home Depot, the place where every fine woodworking project begins. As I walked through the automatic doors I made my way straight for the coffee stand. No orange vests in sight, so I put a few extra creams in my cup. I like my coffee milky. Over at the 2X4 pile I started pulling lumber off the neat stack and tossing it into a pile on the floor. I like to get my boards from the middle of the pallet. As I held up a particularly damp specimen of Douglas fir, sighting down it's length with one eye closed, I noted a slight twist. It may have been the lighting, it may even have been my imagination, but I demand the best so I tossed it aside and continued rummaging through the stack. Finally, at the very bottom of the pile I found the perfect board. I pulled a measuring tape off the rack, ripped open the package and used it to check the width and thickness. I KNEW IT! It wasn't even close to being a 2X4. Home Depot was peddling undersized lumber.
> 
> By now I was ready to blow the top off this whole thing. I took my measuring tape all over the store, tearing packages open, filling a shopping cart with evidence. Drywall screws were a 64th of an inch shorter than the label claimed. The quarts of wood finish were only 90% full. Every single sheet of plywood was off by at least a 32nd. It's true that a great deal of the stuff I destroyed in my investigation was fine; some of it was over the size or weight on the package. But I managed to collect a full cart of fraudulent merchandise which I pushed up to the front of the store and left by the service desk with a note that said "I'm on to you, fella!"
> 
> I wasn't ready for a confrontation. I didn't want to blow my cover until I saw just how high up this conspiracy went. So my next stop was Woodcraft. Same story here, extra cream in the coffee, and I ate six of the mini donuts before I grabbed a pair of calipers and headed over to the router bit cabinet. The lock wouldn't budge no matter how hard I rattled the cabinet. Well played Mr. Woodcraft, keep the inspectors out and you can get away with anything, I bet. This nut was going to be harder to crack.
> 
> I called the clerk over to the lumber racks and asked him to cut me six board feet off a piece of Honduran rosewood, in one foot chunks. I watched closely, sometimes leaning over his shoulder so he could feel my warm breath on the back of his neck as he made the cuts. Finally he laid the last piece on the bench and I immediately snatched it up. With one accusatory eye on him I measured each piece. Then I asked him for a board foot calculator, which he surrendered without question. Good, I thought, it'll go easier on you if you cooperate. To my surprise, each piece came out slightly over sized. They must be on to me. I threw the calculator toward the magazine racks and used the distraction to escape back to the free coffee station to refill and regroup. I knew something was fishy; I just couldn't put my finger on it. And I'm usually very good about where I put my fingers. After all, I'm a woodworker.
> 
> That's when the manager and a very tall security guard brandishing a Taser asked me to leave. Someone must have told them about my investigation. This was much bigger than I ever imagined. I knew right then and there that I was destined for a special purpose. I am to be the advocate of the regular woodworker, the eyes and ears of the helpless masses. Whenever there is a sale item out of stock, wherever the free coffee is less than hot, I'll be there. Like a mysterious superhero in a Roy Underhill hat I will hide in the shadows behind tool displays and lumber racks in woodworking stores and home centers everywhere, waiting to expose those who try to cheat woodworkers out of their hard-earned money. My identity will be a mystery, my name only heard as a whisper in the wind as I swoop past faster than the eye can see, responding to every call. Justice will be my legacy, thrift my daily mission. And I will not stop until woodworkers the world over can buy a 2X4 with the confidence that they will be getting their $2 worth!
> 
> …After all, it's not like we demand too much sometimes!
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I think your next mission should be over at Kellogg. I swear my raisan bran only has 1.75 scoops. I want my 1/4 scoop back for every box i have consumed. My dietary needs demand justice!

Once youre done there Stump head over to Cracker Jack. Have you seen the prize in the box lately. Cmon, seriously, its more like digging up a cat turd in the sandbox and calling it treasure. That aint no prize.


----------



## oldnovice

StumpyNubs said:


> *Look out evil- there's a guy running around with a measuring tape!*
> 
> Woodworkers get inspiration from the most unlikely of sources. Recently I was eating a sandwich when it hit me: I've been getting ripped off! Maybe I should give you a little background on this…
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I read a news story about a guy who was suing Subway restaurants because his "foot long" sub wasn't a full twelve inches. Apparently he felt a little empty inside after consuming his cold cut combo. So he went around town ordering from every Subway he could find and measuring the sandwiches. His suspicions were confirmed when he discovered, to his horror, that the average length was a mere eleven inches. Someone in the dark, smoky back rooms of Subway's corporate offices was conspiring to cheat him out of a full inch. So he did the natural thing in such a situation. He sued. The case is currently pending, but I know we are all sitting on the edges of our seats, waiting to see if a jury awards him a lifetime's supply of the bread end stumps that he so desperately wants.
> 
> Settle down, I'm getting to the woodworking part…
> 
> So, here I am eating my third eleven inch sub when I start to wonder if I was also a victim. I'm not worried about my sandwiches since I always steal a few napkins to make up for the smaller buns. But when it comes to woodworking, value is paramount. Had I been taking too much for granted? I wiped my mouth, stuffed a few extra mustard packets into my pocket and slipped out the door to do some investigating.
> 
> My first stop was Home Depot, the place where every fine woodworking project begins. As I walked through the automatic doors I made my way straight for the coffee stand. No orange vests in sight, so I put a few extra creams in my cup. I like my coffee milky. Over at the 2X4 pile I started pulling lumber off the neat stack and tossing it into a pile on the floor. I like to get my boards from the middle of the pallet. As I held up a particularly damp specimen of Douglas fir, sighting down it's length with one eye closed, I noted a slight twist. It may have been the lighting, it may even have been my imagination, but I demand the best so I tossed it aside and continued rummaging through the stack. Finally, at the very bottom of the pile I found the perfect board. I pulled a measuring tape off the rack, ripped open the package and used it to check the width and thickness. I KNEW IT! It wasn't even close to being a 2X4. Home Depot was peddling undersized lumber.
> 
> By now I was ready to blow the top off this whole thing. I took my measuring tape all over the store, tearing packages open, filling a shopping cart with evidence. Drywall screws were a 64th of an inch shorter than the label claimed. The quarts of wood finish were only 90% full. Every single sheet of plywood was off by at least a 32nd. It's true that a great deal of the stuff I destroyed in my investigation was fine; some of it was over the size or weight on the package. But I managed to collect a full cart of fraudulent merchandise which I pushed up to the front of the store and left by the service desk with a note that said "I'm on to you, fella!"
> 
> I wasn't ready for a confrontation. I didn't want to blow my cover until I saw just how high up this conspiracy went. So my next stop was Woodcraft. Same story here, extra cream in the coffee, and I ate six of the mini donuts before I grabbed a pair of calipers and headed over to the router bit cabinet. The lock wouldn't budge no matter how hard I rattled the cabinet. Well played Mr. Woodcraft, keep the inspectors out and you can get away with anything, I bet. This nut was going to be harder to crack.
> 
> I called the clerk over to the lumber racks and asked him to cut me six board feet off a piece of Honduran rosewood, in one foot chunks. I watched closely, sometimes leaning over his shoulder so he could feel my warm breath on the back of his neck as he made the cuts. Finally he laid the last piece on the bench and I immediately snatched it up. With one accusatory eye on him I measured each piece. Then I asked him for a board foot calculator, which he surrendered without question. Good, I thought, it'll go easier on you if you cooperate. To my surprise, each piece came out slightly over sized. They must be on to me. I threw the calculator toward the magazine racks and used the distraction to escape back to the free coffee station to refill and regroup. I knew something was fishy; I just couldn't put my finger on it. And I'm usually very good about where I put my fingers. After all, I'm a woodworker.
> 
> That's when the manager and a very tall security guard brandishing a Taser asked me to leave. Someone must have told them about my investigation. This was much bigger than I ever imagined. I knew right then and there that I was destined for a special purpose. I am to be the advocate of the regular woodworker, the eyes and ears of the helpless masses. Whenever there is a sale item out of stock, wherever the free coffee is less than hot, I'll be there. Like a mysterious superhero in a Roy Underhill hat I will hide in the shadows behind tool displays and lumber racks in woodworking stores and home centers everywhere, waiting to expose those who try to cheat woodworkers out of their hard-earned money. My identity will be a mystery, my name only heard as a whisper in the wind as I swoop past faster than the eye can see, responding to every call. Justice will be my legacy, thrift my daily mission. And I will not stop until woodworkers the world over can buy a 2X4 with the confidence that they will be getting their $2 worth!
> 
> …After all, it's not like we demand too much sometimes!
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


*This all well and good, now figure out my cell phone bill!*


----------



## Maveric777

StumpyNubs said:


> *Look out evil- there's a guy running around with a measuring tape!*
> 
> Woodworkers get inspiration from the most unlikely of sources. Recently I was eating a sandwich when it hit me: I've been getting ripped off! Maybe I should give you a little background on this…
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I read a news story about a guy who was suing Subway restaurants because his "foot long" sub wasn't a full twelve inches. Apparently he felt a little empty inside after consuming his cold cut combo. So he went around town ordering from every Subway he could find and measuring the sandwiches. His suspicions were confirmed when he discovered, to his horror, that the average length was a mere eleven inches. Someone in the dark, smoky back rooms of Subway's corporate offices was conspiring to cheat him out of a full inch. So he did the natural thing in such a situation. He sued. The case is currently pending, but I know we are all sitting on the edges of our seats, waiting to see if a jury awards him a lifetime's supply of the bread end stumps that he so desperately wants.
> 
> Settle down, I'm getting to the woodworking part…
> 
> So, here I am eating my third eleven inch sub when I start to wonder if I was also a victim. I'm not worried about my sandwiches since I always steal a few napkins to make up for the smaller buns. But when it comes to woodworking, value is paramount. Had I been taking too much for granted? I wiped my mouth, stuffed a few extra mustard packets into my pocket and slipped out the door to do some investigating.
> 
> My first stop was Home Depot, the place where every fine woodworking project begins. As I walked through the automatic doors I made my way straight for the coffee stand. No orange vests in sight, so I put a few extra creams in my cup. I like my coffee milky. Over at the 2X4 pile I started pulling lumber off the neat stack and tossing it into a pile on the floor. I like to get my boards from the middle of the pallet. As I held up a particularly damp specimen of Douglas fir, sighting down it's length with one eye closed, I noted a slight twist. It may have been the lighting, it may even have been my imagination, but I demand the best so I tossed it aside and continued rummaging through the stack. Finally, at the very bottom of the pile I found the perfect board. I pulled a measuring tape off the rack, ripped open the package and used it to check the width and thickness. I KNEW IT! It wasn't even close to being a 2X4. Home Depot was peddling undersized lumber.
> 
> By now I was ready to blow the top off this whole thing. I took my measuring tape all over the store, tearing packages open, filling a shopping cart with evidence. Drywall screws were a 64th of an inch shorter than the label claimed. The quarts of wood finish were only 90% full. Every single sheet of plywood was off by at least a 32nd. It's true that a great deal of the stuff I destroyed in my investigation was fine; some of it was over the size or weight on the package. But I managed to collect a full cart of fraudulent merchandise which I pushed up to the front of the store and left by the service desk with a note that said "I'm on to you, fella!"
> 
> I wasn't ready for a confrontation. I didn't want to blow my cover until I saw just how high up this conspiracy went. So my next stop was Woodcraft. Same story here, extra cream in the coffee, and I ate six of the mini donuts before I grabbed a pair of calipers and headed over to the router bit cabinet. The lock wouldn't budge no matter how hard I rattled the cabinet. Well played Mr. Woodcraft, keep the inspectors out and you can get away with anything, I bet. This nut was going to be harder to crack.
> 
> I called the clerk over to the lumber racks and asked him to cut me six board feet off a piece of Honduran rosewood, in one foot chunks. I watched closely, sometimes leaning over his shoulder so he could feel my warm breath on the back of his neck as he made the cuts. Finally he laid the last piece on the bench and I immediately snatched it up. With one accusatory eye on him I measured each piece. Then I asked him for a board foot calculator, which he surrendered without question. Good, I thought, it'll go easier on you if you cooperate. To my surprise, each piece came out slightly over sized. They must be on to me. I threw the calculator toward the magazine racks and used the distraction to escape back to the free coffee station to refill and regroup. I knew something was fishy; I just couldn't put my finger on it. And I'm usually very good about where I put my fingers. After all, I'm a woodworker.
> 
> That's when the manager and a very tall security guard brandishing a Taser asked me to leave. Someone must have told them about my investigation. This was much bigger than I ever imagined. I knew right then and there that I was destined for a special purpose. I am to be the advocate of the regular woodworker, the eyes and ears of the helpless masses. Whenever there is a sale item out of stock, wherever the free coffee is less than hot, I'll be there. Like a mysterious superhero in a Roy Underhill hat I will hide in the shadows behind tool displays and lumber racks in woodworking stores and home centers everywhere, waiting to expose those who try to cheat woodworkers out of their hard-earned money. My identity will be a mystery, my name only heard as a whisper in the wind as I swoop past faster than the eye can see, responding to every call. Justice will be my legacy, thrift my daily mission. And I will not stop until woodworkers the world over can buy a 2X4 with the confidence that they will be getting their $2 worth!
> 
> …After all, it's not like we demand too much sometimes!
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Ok…. This is funny!...lol

Thanks for the read… Really enjoyed it… Cough! Cough!... I mean… Keep up the good fight "Splinter" (best woodworker super hero name I could come up with…lol)


----------



## JoeinGa

StumpyNubs said:


> *Look out evil- there's a guy running around with a measuring tape!*
> 
> Woodworkers get inspiration from the most unlikely of sources. Recently I was eating a sandwich when it hit me: I've been getting ripped off! Maybe I should give you a little background on this…
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I read a news story about a guy who was suing Subway restaurants because his "foot long" sub wasn't a full twelve inches. Apparently he felt a little empty inside after consuming his cold cut combo. So he went around town ordering from every Subway he could find and measuring the sandwiches. His suspicions were confirmed when he discovered, to his horror, that the average length was a mere eleven inches. Someone in the dark, smoky back rooms of Subway's corporate offices was conspiring to cheat him out of a full inch. So he did the natural thing in such a situation. He sued. The case is currently pending, but I know we are all sitting on the edges of our seats, waiting to see if a jury awards him a lifetime's supply of the bread end stumps that he so desperately wants.
> 
> Settle down, I'm getting to the woodworking part…
> 
> So, here I am eating my third eleven inch sub when I start to wonder if I was also a victim. I'm not worried about my sandwiches since I always steal a few napkins to make up for the smaller buns. But when it comes to woodworking, value is paramount. Had I been taking too much for granted? I wiped my mouth, stuffed a few extra mustard packets into my pocket and slipped out the door to do some investigating.
> 
> My first stop was Home Depot, the place where every fine woodworking project begins. As I walked through the automatic doors I made my way straight for the coffee stand. No orange vests in sight, so I put a few extra creams in my cup. I like my coffee milky. Over at the 2X4 pile I started pulling lumber off the neat stack and tossing it into a pile on the floor. I like to get my boards from the middle of the pallet. As I held up a particularly damp specimen of Douglas fir, sighting down it's length with one eye closed, I noted a slight twist. It may have been the lighting, it may even have been my imagination, but I demand the best so I tossed it aside and continued rummaging through the stack. Finally, at the very bottom of the pile I found the perfect board. I pulled a measuring tape off the rack, ripped open the package and used it to check the width and thickness. I KNEW IT! It wasn't even close to being a 2X4. Home Depot was peddling undersized lumber.
> 
> By now I was ready to blow the top off this whole thing. I took my measuring tape all over the store, tearing packages open, filling a shopping cart with evidence. Drywall screws were a 64th of an inch shorter than the label claimed. The quarts of wood finish were only 90% full. Every single sheet of plywood was off by at least a 32nd. It's true that a great deal of the stuff I destroyed in my investigation was fine; some of it was over the size or weight on the package. But I managed to collect a full cart of fraudulent merchandise which I pushed up to the front of the store and left by the service desk with a note that said "I'm on to you, fella!"
> 
> I wasn't ready for a confrontation. I didn't want to blow my cover until I saw just how high up this conspiracy went. So my next stop was Woodcraft. Same story here, extra cream in the coffee, and I ate six of the mini donuts before I grabbed a pair of calipers and headed over to the router bit cabinet. The lock wouldn't budge no matter how hard I rattled the cabinet. Well played Mr. Woodcraft, keep the inspectors out and you can get away with anything, I bet. This nut was going to be harder to crack.
> 
> I called the clerk over to the lumber racks and asked him to cut me six board feet off a piece of Honduran rosewood, in one foot chunks. I watched closely, sometimes leaning over his shoulder so he could feel my warm breath on the back of his neck as he made the cuts. Finally he laid the last piece on the bench and I immediately snatched it up. With one accusatory eye on him I measured each piece. Then I asked him for a board foot calculator, which he surrendered without question. Good, I thought, it'll go easier on you if you cooperate. To my surprise, each piece came out slightly over sized. They must be on to me. I threw the calculator toward the magazine racks and used the distraction to escape back to the free coffee station to refill and regroup. I knew something was fishy; I just couldn't put my finger on it. And I'm usually very good about where I put my fingers. After all, I'm a woodworker.
> 
> That's when the manager and a very tall security guard brandishing a Taser asked me to leave. Someone must have told them about my investigation. This was much bigger than I ever imagined. I knew right then and there that I was destined for a special purpose. I am to be the advocate of the regular woodworker, the eyes and ears of the helpless masses. Whenever there is a sale item out of stock, wherever the free coffee is less than hot, I'll be there. Like a mysterious superhero in a Roy Underhill hat I will hide in the shadows behind tool displays and lumber racks in woodworking stores and home centers everywhere, waiting to expose those who try to cheat woodworkers out of their hard-earned money. My identity will be a mystery, my name only heard as a whisper in the wind as I swoop past faster than the eye can see, responding to every call. Justice will be my legacy, thrift my daily mission. And I will not stop until woodworkers the world over can buy a 2X4 with the confidence that they will be getting their $2 worth!
> 
> …After all, it's not like we demand too much sometimes!
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


@DIY.. it's not only that the size of the TP squares has shrunk. Over the years the diameter of the cardboard tube has slowly but surely increased. When you grab a new roll, it still feels the same size. but by increasing the cardboard tube, they dont put as many sheets on it… so we're getting short-sheeted on ********************ter-sheets … Say *THAT *10 times fast


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *Look out evil- there's a guy running around with a measuring tape!*
> 
> Woodworkers get inspiration from the most unlikely of sources. Recently I was eating a sandwich when it hit me: I've been getting ripped off! Maybe I should give you a little background on this…
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I read a news story about a guy who was suing Subway restaurants because his "foot long" sub wasn't a full twelve inches. Apparently he felt a little empty inside after consuming his cold cut combo. So he went around town ordering from every Subway he could find and measuring the sandwiches. His suspicions were confirmed when he discovered, to his horror, that the average length was a mere eleven inches. Someone in the dark, smoky back rooms of Subway's corporate offices was conspiring to cheat him out of a full inch. So he did the natural thing in such a situation. He sued. The case is currently pending, but I know we are all sitting on the edges of our seats, waiting to see if a jury awards him a lifetime's supply of the bread end stumps that he so desperately wants.
> 
> Settle down, I'm getting to the woodworking part…
> 
> So, here I am eating my third eleven inch sub when I start to wonder if I was also a victim. I'm not worried about my sandwiches since I always steal a few napkins to make up for the smaller buns. But when it comes to woodworking, value is paramount. Had I been taking too much for granted? I wiped my mouth, stuffed a few extra mustard packets into my pocket and slipped out the door to do some investigating.
> 
> My first stop was Home Depot, the place where every fine woodworking project begins. As I walked through the automatic doors I made my way straight for the coffee stand. No orange vests in sight, so I put a few extra creams in my cup. I like my coffee milky. Over at the 2X4 pile I started pulling lumber off the neat stack and tossing it into a pile on the floor. I like to get my boards from the middle of the pallet. As I held up a particularly damp specimen of Douglas fir, sighting down it's length with one eye closed, I noted a slight twist. It may have been the lighting, it may even have been my imagination, but I demand the best so I tossed it aside and continued rummaging through the stack. Finally, at the very bottom of the pile I found the perfect board. I pulled a measuring tape off the rack, ripped open the package and used it to check the width and thickness. I KNEW IT! It wasn't even close to being a 2X4. Home Depot was peddling undersized lumber.
> 
> By now I was ready to blow the top off this whole thing. I took my measuring tape all over the store, tearing packages open, filling a shopping cart with evidence. Drywall screws were a 64th of an inch shorter than the label claimed. The quarts of wood finish were only 90% full. Every single sheet of plywood was off by at least a 32nd. It's true that a great deal of the stuff I destroyed in my investigation was fine; some of it was over the size or weight on the package. But I managed to collect a full cart of fraudulent merchandise which I pushed up to the front of the store and left by the service desk with a note that said "I'm on to you, fella!"
> 
> I wasn't ready for a confrontation. I didn't want to blow my cover until I saw just how high up this conspiracy went. So my next stop was Woodcraft. Same story here, extra cream in the coffee, and I ate six of the mini donuts before I grabbed a pair of calipers and headed over to the router bit cabinet. The lock wouldn't budge no matter how hard I rattled the cabinet. Well played Mr. Woodcraft, keep the inspectors out and you can get away with anything, I bet. This nut was going to be harder to crack.
> 
> I called the clerk over to the lumber racks and asked him to cut me six board feet off a piece of Honduran rosewood, in one foot chunks. I watched closely, sometimes leaning over his shoulder so he could feel my warm breath on the back of his neck as he made the cuts. Finally he laid the last piece on the bench and I immediately snatched it up. With one accusatory eye on him I measured each piece. Then I asked him for a board foot calculator, which he surrendered without question. Good, I thought, it'll go easier on you if you cooperate. To my surprise, each piece came out slightly over sized. They must be on to me. I threw the calculator toward the magazine racks and used the distraction to escape back to the free coffee station to refill and regroup. I knew something was fishy; I just couldn't put my finger on it. And I'm usually very good about where I put my fingers. After all, I'm a woodworker.
> 
> That's when the manager and a very tall security guard brandishing a Taser asked me to leave. Someone must have told them about my investigation. This was much bigger than I ever imagined. I knew right then and there that I was destined for a special purpose. I am to be the advocate of the regular woodworker, the eyes and ears of the helpless masses. Whenever there is a sale item out of stock, wherever the free coffee is less than hot, I'll be there. Like a mysterious superhero in a Roy Underhill hat I will hide in the shadows behind tool displays and lumber racks in woodworking stores and home centers everywhere, waiting to expose those who try to cheat woodworkers out of their hard-earned money. My identity will be a mystery, my name only heard as a whisper in the wind as I swoop past faster than the eye can see, responding to every call. Justice will be my legacy, thrift my daily mission. And I will not stop until woodworkers the world over can buy a 2X4 with the confidence that they will be getting their $2 worth!
> 
> …After all, it's not like we demand too much sometimes!
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


What the guy should really be worried about is how the subway folks just "eyeball" it when cutting a "footlong" bun in half for a 6" sub.

I've gotten the short shrift on that one more than once. Whatever happend to "you cut, I choose"?


----------



## oldnovice

StumpyNubs said:


> *Look out evil- there's a guy running around with a measuring tape!*
> 
> Woodworkers get inspiration from the most unlikely of sources. Recently I was eating a sandwich when it hit me: I've been getting ripped off! Maybe I should give you a little background on this…
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I read a news story about a guy who was suing Subway restaurants because his "foot long" sub wasn't a full twelve inches. Apparently he felt a little empty inside after consuming his cold cut combo. So he went around town ordering from every Subway he could find and measuring the sandwiches. His suspicions were confirmed when he discovered, to his horror, that the average length was a mere eleven inches. Someone in the dark, smoky back rooms of Subway's corporate offices was conspiring to cheat him out of a full inch. So he did the natural thing in such a situation. He sued. The case is currently pending, but I know we are all sitting on the edges of our seats, waiting to see if a jury awards him a lifetime's supply of the bread end stumps that he so desperately wants.
> 
> Settle down, I'm getting to the woodworking part…
> 
> So, here I am eating my third eleven inch sub when I start to wonder if I was also a victim. I'm not worried about my sandwiches since I always steal a few napkins to make up for the smaller buns. But when it comes to woodworking, value is paramount. Had I been taking too much for granted? I wiped my mouth, stuffed a few extra mustard packets into my pocket and slipped out the door to do some investigating.
> 
> My first stop was Home Depot, the place where every fine woodworking project begins. As I walked through the automatic doors I made my way straight for the coffee stand. No orange vests in sight, so I put a few extra creams in my cup. I like my coffee milky. Over at the 2X4 pile I started pulling lumber off the neat stack and tossing it into a pile on the floor. I like to get my boards from the middle of the pallet. As I held up a particularly damp specimen of Douglas fir, sighting down it's length with one eye closed, I noted a slight twist. It may have been the lighting, it may even have been my imagination, but I demand the best so I tossed it aside and continued rummaging through the stack. Finally, at the very bottom of the pile I found the perfect board. I pulled a measuring tape off the rack, ripped open the package and used it to check the width and thickness. I KNEW IT! It wasn't even close to being a 2X4. Home Depot was peddling undersized lumber.
> 
> By now I was ready to blow the top off this whole thing. I took my measuring tape all over the store, tearing packages open, filling a shopping cart with evidence. Drywall screws were a 64th of an inch shorter than the label claimed. The quarts of wood finish were only 90% full. Every single sheet of plywood was off by at least a 32nd. It's true that a great deal of the stuff I destroyed in my investigation was fine; some of it was over the size or weight on the package. But I managed to collect a full cart of fraudulent merchandise which I pushed up to the front of the store and left by the service desk with a note that said "I'm on to you, fella!"
> 
> I wasn't ready for a confrontation. I didn't want to blow my cover until I saw just how high up this conspiracy went. So my next stop was Woodcraft. Same story here, extra cream in the coffee, and I ate six of the mini donuts before I grabbed a pair of calipers and headed over to the router bit cabinet. The lock wouldn't budge no matter how hard I rattled the cabinet. Well played Mr. Woodcraft, keep the inspectors out and you can get away with anything, I bet. This nut was going to be harder to crack.
> 
> I called the clerk over to the lumber racks and asked him to cut me six board feet off a piece of Honduran rosewood, in one foot chunks. I watched closely, sometimes leaning over his shoulder so he could feel my warm breath on the back of his neck as he made the cuts. Finally he laid the last piece on the bench and I immediately snatched it up. With one accusatory eye on him I measured each piece. Then I asked him for a board foot calculator, which he surrendered without question. Good, I thought, it'll go easier on you if you cooperate. To my surprise, each piece came out slightly over sized. They must be on to me. I threw the calculator toward the magazine racks and used the distraction to escape back to the free coffee station to refill and regroup. I knew something was fishy; I just couldn't put my finger on it. And I'm usually very good about where I put my fingers. After all, I'm a woodworker.
> 
> That's when the manager and a very tall security guard brandishing a Taser asked me to leave. Someone must have told them about my investigation. This was much bigger than I ever imagined. I knew right then and there that I was destined for a special purpose. I am to be the advocate of the regular woodworker, the eyes and ears of the helpless masses. Whenever there is a sale item out of stock, wherever the free coffee is less than hot, I'll be there. Like a mysterious superhero in a Roy Underhill hat I will hide in the shadows behind tool displays and lumber racks in woodworking stores and home centers everywhere, waiting to expose those who try to cheat woodworkers out of their hard-earned money. My identity will be a mystery, my name only heard as a whisper in the wind as I swoop past faster than the eye can see, responding to every call. Justice will be my legacy, thrift my daily mission. And I will not stop until woodworkers the world over can buy a 2X4 with the confidence that they will be getting their $2 worth!
> 
> …After all, it's not like we demand too much sometimes!
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


*Maybe we should get all our measuring tools recalibrated then we wouldn't have any "shortages"!*


----------



## tefinn

StumpyNubs said:


> *Look out evil- there's a guy running around with a measuring tape!*
> 
> Woodworkers get inspiration from the most unlikely of sources. Recently I was eating a sandwich when it hit me: I've been getting ripped off! Maybe I should give you a little background on this…
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I read a news story about a guy who was suing Subway restaurants because his "foot long" sub wasn't a full twelve inches. Apparently he felt a little empty inside after consuming his cold cut combo. So he went around town ordering from every Subway he could find and measuring the sandwiches. His suspicions were confirmed when he discovered, to his horror, that the average length was a mere eleven inches. Someone in the dark, smoky back rooms of Subway's corporate offices was conspiring to cheat him out of a full inch. So he did the natural thing in such a situation. He sued. The case is currently pending, but I know we are all sitting on the edges of our seats, waiting to see if a jury awards him a lifetime's supply of the bread end stumps that he so desperately wants.
> 
> Settle down, I'm getting to the woodworking part…
> 
> So, here I am eating my third eleven inch sub when I start to wonder if I was also a victim. I'm not worried about my sandwiches since I always steal a few napkins to make up for the smaller buns. But when it comes to woodworking, value is paramount. Had I been taking too much for granted? I wiped my mouth, stuffed a few extra mustard packets into my pocket and slipped out the door to do some investigating.
> 
> My first stop was Home Depot, the place where every fine woodworking project begins. As I walked through the automatic doors I made my way straight for the coffee stand. No orange vests in sight, so I put a few extra creams in my cup. I like my coffee milky. Over at the 2X4 pile I started pulling lumber off the neat stack and tossing it into a pile on the floor. I like to get my boards from the middle of the pallet. As I held up a particularly damp specimen of Douglas fir, sighting down it's length with one eye closed, I noted a slight twist. It may have been the lighting, it may even have been my imagination, but I demand the best so I tossed it aside and continued rummaging through the stack. Finally, at the very bottom of the pile I found the perfect board. I pulled a measuring tape off the rack, ripped open the package and used it to check the width and thickness. I KNEW IT! It wasn't even close to being a 2X4. Home Depot was peddling undersized lumber.
> 
> By now I was ready to blow the top off this whole thing. I took my measuring tape all over the store, tearing packages open, filling a shopping cart with evidence. Drywall screws were a 64th of an inch shorter than the label claimed. The quarts of wood finish were only 90% full. Every single sheet of plywood was off by at least a 32nd. It's true that a great deal of the stuff I destroyed in my investigation was fine; some of it was over the size or weight on the package. But I managed to collect a full cart of fraudulent merchandise which I pushed up to the front of the store and left by the service desk with a note that said "I'm on to you, fella!"
> 
> I wasn't ready for a confrontation. I didn't want to blow my cover until I saw just how high up this conspiracy went. So my next stop was Woodcraft. Same story here, extra cream in the coffee, and I ate six of the mini donuts before I grabbed a pair of calipers and headed over to the router bit cabinet. The lock wouldn't budge no matter how hard I rattled the cabinet. Well played Mr. Woodcraft, keep the inspectors out and you can get away with anything, I bet. This nut was going to be harder to crack.
> 
> I called the clerk over to the lumber racks and asked him to cut me six board feet off a piece of Honduran rosewood, in one foot chunks. I watched closely, sometimes leaning over his shoulder so he could feel my warm breath on the back of his neck as he made the cuts. Finally he laid the last piece on the bench and I immediately snatched it up. With one accusatory eye on him I measured each piece. Then I asked him for a board foot calculator, which he surrendered without question. Good, I thought, it'll go easier on you if you cooperate. To my surprise, each piece came out slightly over sized. They must be on to me. I threw the calculator toward the magazine racks and used the distraction to escape back to the free coffee station to refill and regroup. I knew something was fishy; I just couldn't put my finger on it. And I'm usually very good about where I put my fingers. After all, I'm a woodworker.
> 
> That's when the manager and a very tall security guard brandishing a Taser asked me to leave. Someone must have told them about my investigation. This was much bigger than I ever imagined. I knew right then and there that I was destined for a special purpose. I am to be the advocate of the regular woodworker, the eyes and ears of the helpless masses. Whenever there is a sale item out of stock, wherever the free coffee is less than hot, I'll be there. Like a mysterious superhero in a Roy Underhill hat I will hide in the shadows behind tool displays and lumber racks in woodworking stores and home centers everywhere, waiting to expose those who try to cheat woodworkers out of their hard-earned money. My identity will be a mystery, my name only heard as a whisper in the wind as I swoop past faster than the eye can see, responding to every call. Justice will be my legacy, thrift my daily mission. And I will not stop until woodworkers the world over can buy a 2X4 with the confidence that they will be getting their $2 worth!
> 
> …After all, it's not like we demand too much sometimes!
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Stumpy, I'm laughing so hard I've got tears running down my face! Can't get enough of your stuff! Keep it up!


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *Look out evil- there's a guy running around with a measuring tape!*
> 
> Woodworkers get inspiration from the most unlikely of sources. Recently I was eating a sandwich when it hit me: I've been getting ripped off! Maybe I should give you a little background on this…
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I read a news story about a guy who was suing Subway restaurants because his "foot long" sub wasn't a full twelve inches. Apparently he felt a little empty inside after consuming his cold cut combo. So he went around town ordering from every Subway he could find and measuring the sandwiches. His suspicions were confirmed when he discovered, to his horror, that the average length was a mere eleven inches. Someone in the dark, smoky back rooms of Subway's corporate offices was conspiring to cheat him out of a full inch. So he did the natural thing in such a situation. He sued. The case is currently pending, but I know we are all sitting on the edges of our seats, waiting to see if a jury awards him a lifetime's supply of the bread end stumps that he so desperately wants.
> 
> Settle down, I'm getting to the woodworking part…
> 
> So, here I am eating my third eleven inch sub when I start to wonder if I was also a victim. I'm not worried about my sandwiches since I always steal a few napkins to make up for the smaller buns. But when it comes to woodworking, value is paramount. Had I been taking too much for granted? I wiped my mouth, stuffed a few extra mustard packets into my pocket and slipped out the door to do some investigating.
> 
> My first stop was Home Depot, the place where every fine woodworking project begins. As I walked through the automatic doors I made my way straight for the coffee stand. No orange vests in sight, so I put a few extra creams in my cup. I like my coffee milky. Over at the 2X4 pile I started pulling lumber off the neat stack and tossing it into a pile on the floor. I like to get my boards from the middle of the pallet. As I held up a particularly damp specimen of Douglas fir, sighting down it's length with one eye closed, I noted a slight twist. It may have been the lighting, it may even have been my imagination, but I demand the best so I tossed it aside and continued rummaging through the stack. Finally, at the very bottom of the pile I found the perfect board. I pulled a measuring tape off the rack, ripped open the package and used it to check the width and thickness. I KNEW IT! It wasn't even close to being a 2X4. Home Depot was peddling undersized lumber.
> 
> By now I was ready to blow the top off this whole thing. I took my measuring tape all over the store, tearing packages open, filling a shopping cart with evidence. Drywall screws were a 64th of an inch shorter than the label claimed. The quarts of wood finish were only 90% full. Every single sheet of plywood was off by at least a 32nd. It's true that a great deal of the stuff I destroyed in my investigation was fine; some of it was over the size or weight on the package. But I managed to collect a full cart of fraudulent merchandise which I pushed up to the front of the store and left by the service desk with a note that said "I'm on to you, fella!"
> 
> I wasn't ready for a confrontation. I didn't want to blow my cover until I saw just how high up this conspiracy went. So my next stop was Woodcraft. Same story here, extra cream in the coffee, and I ate six of the mini donuts before I grabbed a pair of calipers and headed over to the router bit cabinet. The lock wouldn't budge no matter how hard I rattled the cabinet. Well played Mr. Woodcraft, keep the inspectors out and you can get away with anything, I bet. This nut was going to be harder to crack.
> 
> I called the clerk over to the lumber racks and asked him to cut me six board feet off a piece of Honduran rosewood, in one foot chunks. I watched closely, sometimes leaning over his shoulder so he could feel my warm breath on the back of his neck as he made the cuts. Finally he laid the last piece on the bench and I immediately snatched it up. With one accusatory eye on him I measured each piece. Then I asked him for a board foot calculator, which he surrendered without question. Good, I thought, it'll go easier on you if you cooperate. To my surprise, each piece came out slightly over sized. They must be on to me. I threw the calculator toward the magazine racks and used the distraction to escape back to the free coffee station to refill and regroup. I knew something was fishy; I just couldn't put my finger on it. And I'm usually very good about where I put my fingers. After all, I'm a woodworker.
> 
> That's when the manager and a very tall security guard brandishing a Taser asked me to leave. Someone must have told them about my investigation. This was much bigger than I ever imagined. I knew right then and there that I was destined for a special purpose. I am to be the advocate of the regular woodworker, the eyes and ears of the helpless masses. Whenever there is a sale item out of stock, wherever the free coffee is less than hot, I'll be there. Like a mysterious superhero in a Roy Underhill hat I will hide in the shadows behind tool displays and lumber racks in woodworking stores and home centers everywhere, waiting to expose those who try to cheat woodworkers out of their hard-earned money. My identity will be a mystery, my name only heard as a whisper in the wind as I swoop past faster than the eye can see, responding to every call. Justice will be my legacy, thrift my daily mission. And I will not stop until woodworkers the world over can buy a 2X4 with the confidence that they will be getting their $2 worth!
> 
> …After all, it's not like we demand too much sometimes!
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Who's got my back???


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Look out evil- there's a guy running around with a measuring tape!*
> 
> Woodworkers get inspiration from the most unlikely of sources. Recently I was eating a sandwich when it hit me: I've been getting ripped off! Maybe I should give you a little background on this…
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I read a news story about a guy who was suing Subway restaurants because his "foot long" sub wasn't a full twelve inches. Apparently he felt a little empty inside after consuming his cold cut combo. So he went around town ordering from every Subway he could find and measuring the sandwiches. His suspicions were confirmed when he discovered, to his horror, that the average length was a mere eleven inches. Someone in the dark, smoky back rooms of Subway's corporate offices was conspiring to cheat him out of a full inch. So he did the natural thing in such a situation. He sued. The case is currently pending, but I know we are all sitting on the edges of our seats, waiting to see if a jury awards him a lifetime's supply of the bread end stumps that he so desperately wants.
> 
> Settle down, I'm getting to the woodworking part…
> 
> So, here I am eating my third eleven inch sub when I start to wonder if I was also a victim. I'm not worried about my sandwiches since I always steal a few napkins to make up for the smaller buns. But when it comes to woodworking, value is paramount. Had I been taking too much for granted? I wiped my mouth, stuffed a few extra mustard packets into my pocket and slipped out the door to do some investigating.
> 
> My first stop was Home Depot, the place where every fine woodworking project begins. As I walked through the automatic doors I made my way straight for the coffee stand. No orange vests in sight, so I put a few extra creams in my cup. I like my coffee milky. Over at the 2X4 pile I started pulling lumber off the neat stack and tossing it into a pile on the floor. I like to get my boards from the middle of the pallet. As I held up a particularly damp specimen of Douglas fir, sighting down it's length with one eye closed, I noted a slight twist. It may have been the lighting, it may even have been my imagination, but I demand the best so I tossed it aside and continued rummaging through the stack. Finally, at the very bottom of the pile I found the perfect board. I pulled a measuring tape off the rack, ripped open the package and used it to check the width and thickness. I KNEW IT! It wasn't even close to being a 2X4. Home Depot was peddling undersized lumber.
> 
> By now I was ready to blow the top off this whole thing. I took my measuring tape all over the store, tearing packages open, filling a shopping cart with evidence. Drywall screws were a 64th of an inch shorter than the label claimed. The quarts of wood finish were only 90% full. Every single sheet of plywood was off by at least a 32nd. It's true that a great deal of the stuff I destroyed in my investigation was fine; some of it was over the size or weight on the package. But I managed to collect a full cart of fraudulent merchandise which I pushed up to the front of the store and left by the service desk with a note that said "I'm on to you, fella!"
> 
> I wasn't ready for a confrontation. I didn't want to blow my cover until I saw just how high up this conspiracy went. So my next stop was Woodcraft. Same story here, extra cream in the coffee, and I ate six of the mini donuts before I grabbed a pair of calipers and headed over to the router bit cabinet. The lock wouldn't budge no matter how hard I rattled the cabinet. Well played Mr. Woodcraft, keep the inspectors out and you can get away with anything, I bet. This nut was going to be harder to crack.
> 
> I called the clerk over to the lumber racks and asked him to cut me six board feet off a piece of Honduran rosewood, in one foot chunks. I watched closely, sometimes leaning over his shoulder so he could feel my warm breath on the back of his neck as he made the cuts. Finally he laid the last piece on the bench and I immediately snatched it up. With one accusatory eye on him I measured each piece. Then I asked him for a board foot calculator, which he surrendered without question. Good, I thought, it'll go easier on you if you cooperate. To my surprise, each piece came out slightly over sized. They must be on to me. I threw the calculator toward the magazine racks and used the distraction to escape back to the free coffee station to refill and regroup. I knew something was fishy; I just couldn't put my finger on it. And I'm usually very good about where I put my fingers. After all, I'm a woodworker.
> 
> That's when the manager and a very tall security guard brandishing a Taser asked me to leave. Someone must have told them about my investigation. This was much bigger than I ever imagined. I knew right then and there that I was destined for a special purpose. I am to be the advocate of the regular woodworker, the eyes and ears of the helpless masses. Whenever there is a sale item out of stock, wherever the free coffee is less than hot, I'll be there. Like a mysterious superhero in a Roy Underhill hat I will hide in the shadows behind tool displays and lumber racks in woodworking stores and home centers everywhere, waiting to expose those who try to cheat woodworkers out of their hard-earned money. My identity will be a mystery, my name only heard as a whisper in the wind as I swoop past faster than the eye can see, responding to every call. Justice will be my legacy, thrift my daily mission. And I will not stop until woodworkers the world over can buy a 2X4 with the confidence that they will be getting their $2 worth!
> 
> …After all, it's not like we demand too much sometimes!
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


It's only, 5….................. 5-dollar….............................5-dollar-footlooooooooooooooooong


----------



## hjt

StumpyNubs said:


> *Look out evil- there's a guy running around with a measuring tape!*
> 
> Woodworkers get inspiration from the most unlikely of sources. Recently I was eating a sandwich when it hit me: I've been getting ripped off! Maybe I should give you a little background on this…
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I read a news story about a guy who was suing Subway restaurants because his "foot long" sub wasn't a full twelve inches. Apparently he felt a little empty inside after consuming his cold cut combo. So he went around town ordering from every Subway he could find and measuring the sandwiches. His suspicions were confirmed when he discovered, to his horror, that the average length was a mere eleven inches. Someone in the dark, smoky back rooms of Subway's corporate offices was conspiring to cheat him out of a full inch. So he did the natural thing in such a situation. He sued. The case is currently pending, but I know we are all sitting on the edges of our seats, waiting to see if a jury awards him a lifetime's supply of the bread end stumps that he so desperately wants.
> 
> Settle down, I'm getting to the woodworking part…
> 
> So, here I am eating my third eleven inch sub when I start to wonder if I was also a victim. I'm not worried about my sandwiches since I always steal a few napkins to make up for the smaller buns. But when it comes to woodworking, value is paramount. Had I been taking too much for granted? I wiped my mouth, stuffed a few extra mustard packets into my pocket and slipped out the door to do some investigating.
> 
> My first stop was Home Depot, the place where every fine woodworking project begins. As I walked through the automatic doors I made my way straight for the coffee stand. No orange vests in sight, so I put a few extra creams in my cup. I like my coffee milky. Over at the 2X4 pile I started pulling lumber off the neat stack and tossing it into a pile on the floor. I like to get my boards from the middle of the pallet. As I held up a particularly damp specimen of Douglas fir, sighting down it's length with one eye closed, I noted a slight twist. It may have been the lighting, it may even have been my imagination, but I demand the best so I tossed it aside and continued rummaging through the stack. Finally, at the very bottom of the pile I found the perfect board. I pulled a measuring tape off the rack, ripped open the package and used it to check the width and thickness. I KNEW IT! It wasn't even close to being a 2X4. Home Depot was peddling undersized lumber.
> 
> By now I was ready to blow the top off this whole thing. I took my measuring tape all over the store, tearing packages open, filling a shopping cart with evidence. Drywall screws were a 64th of an inch shorter than the label claimed. The quarts of wood finish were only 90% full. Every single sheet of plywood was off by at least a 32nd. It's true that a great deal of the stuff I destroyed in my investigation was fine; some of it was over the size or weight on the package. But I managed to collect a full cart of fraudulent merchandise which I pushed up to the front of the store and left by the service desk with a note that said "I'm on to you, fella!"
> 
> I wasn't ready for a confrontation. I didn't want to blow my cover until I saw just how high up this conspiracy went. So my next stop was Woodcraft. Same story here, extra cream in the coffee, and I ate six of the mini donuts before I grabbed a pair of calipers and headed over to the router bit cabinet. The lock wouldn't budge no matter how hard I rattled the cabinet. Well played Mr. Woodcraft, keep the inspectors out and you can get away with anything, I bet. This nut was going to be harder to crack.
> 
> I called the clerk over to the lumber racks and asked him to cut me six board feet off a piece of Honduran rosewood, in one foot chunks. I watched closely, sometimes leaning over his shoulder so he could feel my warm breath on the back of his neck as he made the cuts. Finally he laid the last piece on the bench and I immediately snatched it up. With one accusatory eye on him I measured each piece. Then I asked him for a board foot calculator, which he surrendered without question. Good, I thought, it'll go easier on you if you cooperate. To my surprise, each piece came out slightly over sized. They must be on to me. I threw the calculator toward the magazine racks and used the distraction to escape back to the free coffee station to refill and regroup. I knew something was fishy; I just couldn't put my finger on it. And I'm usually very good about where I put my fingers. After all, I'm a woodworker.
> 
> That's when the manager and a very tall security guard brandishing a Taser asked me to leave. Someone must have told them about my investigation. This was much bigger than I ever imagined. I knew right then and there that I was destined for a special purpose. I am to be the advocate of the regular woodworker, the eyes and ears of the helpless masses. Whenever there is a sale item out of stock, wherever the free coffee is less than hot, I'll be there. Like a mysterious superhero in a Roy Underhill hat I will hide in the shadows behind tool displays and lumber racks in woodworking stores and home centers everywhere, waiting to expose those who try to cheat woodworkers out of their hard-earned money. My identity will be a mystery, my name only heard as a whisper in the wind as I swoop past faster than the eye can see, responding to every call. Justice will be my legacy, thrift my daily mission. And I will not stop until woodworkers the world over can buy a 2X4 with the confidence that they will be getting their $2 worth!
> 
> …After all, it's not like we demand too much sometimes!
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Well written Stumby - funny, my wife tells me that I cheat her out of an inch!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Rappin' Roy Underhill? *

Rockler asked me to make a video, so how could I say no? The idea is to make a short video about what inspires me to woodwork. I like woodworking shows (especially Roy Underhill) so I decided to have some fun with it.

Watch the video below- then, if you like it, please vote on the contest's Facebook page.-

Enjoy!


----------



## ShaneA

StumpyNubs said:


> *Rappin' Roy Underhill? *
> 
> Rockler asked me to make a video, so how could I say no? The idea is to make a short video about what inspires me to woodwork. I like woodworking shows (especially Roy Underhill) so I decided to have some fun with it.
> 
> Watch the video below- then, if you like it, please vote on the contest's Facebook page.-
> 
> Enjoy!


Pretty funny Stumpy.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Rappin' Roy Underhill? *
> 
> Rockler asked me to make a video, so how could I say no? The idea is to make a short video about what inspires me to woodwork. I like woodworking shows (especially Roy Underhill) so I decided to have some fun with it.
> 
> Watch the video below- then, if you like it, please vote on the contest's Facebook page.-
> 
> Enjoy!


Ya got my vote Stumps


----------



## jap

StumpyNubs said:


> *Rappin' Roy Underhill? *
> 
> Rockler asked me to make a video, so how could I say no? The idea is to make a short video about what inspires me to woodwork. I like woodworking shows (especially Roy Underhill) so I decided to have some fun with it.
> 
> Watch the video below- then, if you like it, please vote on the contest's Facebook page.-
> 
> Enjoy!


Great one Stumpy


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Rappin' Roy Underhill? *
> 
> Rockler asked me to make a video, so how could I say no? The idea is to make a short video about what inspires me to woodwork. I like woodworking shows (especially Roy Underhill) so I decided to have some fun with it.
> 
> Watch the video below- then, if you like it, please vote on the contest's Facebook page.-
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks! I think I have a future as a body double for ol' Roy. Maybe I can take a bullet for him one day!

*You may have noticed that we are now filming in HD! *


----------



## stan3443

StumpyNubs said:


> *Rappin' Roy Underhill? *
> 
> Rockler asked me to make a video, so how could I say no? The idea is to make a short video about what inspires me to woodwork. I like woodworking shows (especially Roy Underhill) so I decided to have some fun with it.
> 
> Watch the video below- then, if you like it, please vote on the contest's Facebook page.-
> 
> Enjoy!


I voted for ya. You do kinda look the part


----------



## BrandonW

StumpyNubs said:


> *Rappin' Roy Underhill? *
> 
> Rockler asked me to make a video, so how could I say no? The idea is to make a short video about what inspires me to woodwork. I like woodworking shows (especially Roy Underhill) so I decided to have some fun with it.
> 
> Watch the video below- then, if you like it, please vote on the contest's Facebook page.-
> 
> Enjoy!


The HD quality really steps it up a notch. Looks good. And, for what it's worth, I dressed up as Roy Underhill for Halloween one year.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Rappin' Roy Underhill? *
> 
> Rockler asked me to make a video, so how could I say no? The idea is to make a short video about what inspires me to woodwork. I like woodworking shows (especially Roy Underhill) so I decided to have some fun with it.
> 
> Watch the video below- then, if you like it, please vote on the contest's Facebook page.-
> 
> Enjoy!


Brandon- Photos????

I like to make a lot of Roy Underhill jokes, but I am really a BIG fan of his. He's one of the smartest woodworkers I know and seems very down to earth. You don't get to see his real talent on the PBS show. I wish I could have seen him back in his Colonial Williamsburg days!


----------



## plantek

StumpyNubs said:


> *Rappin' Roy Underhill? *
> 
> Rockler asked me to make a video, so how could I say no? The idea is to make a short video about what inspires me to woodwork. I like woodworking shows (especially Roy Underhill) so I decided to have some fun with it.
> 
> Watch the video below- then, if you like it, please vote on the contest's Facebook page.-
> 
> Enjoy!


Good stuff…


----------



## BrandonW

StumpyNubs said:


> *Rappin' Roy Underhill? *
> 
> Rockler asked me to make a video, so how could I say no? The idea is to make a short video about what inspires me to woodwork. I like woodworking shows (especially Roy Underhill) so I decided to have some fun with it.
> 
> Watch the video below- then, if you like it, please vote on the contest's Facebook page.-
> 
> Enjoy!


I have a photo, but i'm not quite sure if I want to put such damning information on the web. Yeah, I'm a huge Roy fan and will be taking a class with him next month. I so can't wait.


----------



## cutmantom

StumpyNubs said:


> *Rappin' Roy Underhill? *
> 
> Rockler asked me to make a video, so how could I say no? The idea is to make a short video about what inspires me to woodwork. I like woodworking shows (especially Roy Underhill) so I decided to have some fun with it.
> 
> Watch the video below- then, if you like it, please vote on the contest's Facebook page.-
> 
> Enjoy!


u crazy yo


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *Rappin' Roy Underhill? *
> 
> Rockler asked me to make a video, so how could I say no? The idea is to make a short video about what inspires me to woodwork. I like woodworking shows (especially Roy Underhill) so I decided to have some fun with it.
> 
> Watch the video below- then, if you like it, please vote on the contest's Facebook page.-
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## Ken90712

StumpyNubs said:


> *Rappin' Roy Underhill? *
> 
> Rockler asked me to make a video, so how could I say no? The idea is to make a short video about what inspires me to woodwork. I like woodworking shows (especially Roy Underhill) so I decided to have some fun with it.
> 
> Watch the video below- then, if you like it, please vote on the contest's Facebook page.-
> 
> Enjoy!


What a great video, very cute. How appropriate you being a Michigander throwing down with a little reference to Eminem from Detroit. Great work


----------



## Mip

StumpyNubs said:


> *Rappin' Roy Underhill? *
> 
> Rockler asked me to make a video, so how could I say no? The idea is to make a short video about what inspires me to woodwork. I like woodworking shows (especially Roy Underhill) so I decided to have some fun with it.
> 
> Watch the video below- then, if you like it, please vote on the contest's Facebook page.-
> 
> Enjoy!


Stumpy, I think you missed your calling as a rapper. One of the more funnier ones you put out there. Despite what Den90712 says, we are Michiganians, not geese.


----------



## Ken90712

StumpyNubs said:


> *Rappin' Roy Underhill? *
> 
> Rockler asked me to make a video, so how could I say no? The idea is to make a short video about what inspires me to woodwork. I like woodworking shows (especially Roy Underhill) so I decided to have some fun with it.
> 
> Watch the video below- then, if you like it, please vote on the contest's Facebook page.-
> 
> Enjoy!


LOL,,, I guess that I didn't get them memo of the name change. I have not lived there since 96 this time. Sorry.


----------



## Brit

StumpyNubs said:


> *Rappin' Roy Underhill? *
> 
> Rockler asked me to make a video, so how could I say no? The idea is to make a short video about what inspires me to woodwork. I like woodworking shows (especially Roy Underhill) so I decided to have some fun with it.
> 
> Watch the video below- then, if you like it, please vote on the contest's Facebook page.-
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## AspiringWoodworker

StumpyNubs said:


> *Rappin' Roy Underhill? *
> 
> Rockler asked me to make a video, so how could I say no? The idea is to make a short video about what inspires me to woodwork. I like woodworking shows (especially Roy Underhill) so I decided to have some fun with it.
> 
> Watch the video below- then, if you like it, please vote on the contest's Facebook page.-
> 
> Enjoy!


Love it Stumpy


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Ohhh- You meant THAT kind of "stool sample"...*

Have you ever said something you regret? I'm not talking about the time you cussed out that baby that kept looking at you in line at the supermarket or when you asked the fat lady if she was expecting. I'm talking about something that seemed to make absolute sense at the moment you said it, but upon further examination, you wish you could cram it back into your pie hole before anyone else noticed how stupid it was.

As a maker of fine films, I have learned the importance of carefully considering what you will say before the cameras role. In this day and age only two things last forever: Little Debbie snack cakes and things you put on the internet. If you make yourself look stupid on video, as I try to do every couple of weeks, your stupidity will spread like wildfire as it is linked to and embedded upon websites across the world wide web.

Here's a classic illustration. I came across this video on You Tube last night. Here I was, minding my own business, enjoying a cold one, when George at WWGOA made it all come out my nose. Watch the two minute video below and see if you notice…






See how one word can change everything? A video about stool design suddenly becomes a parody by inserting the word "sample". By the time he said he liked to invite people to sit on his big stool samples to see how they felt under their butts, I figured out his true (and very funny) intention. My wife, who is not one for potty humor, wasn't fooled either. Intentional or not, I am here to tell you that even the smartest people can look dumb if their words aren't chosen properly.

Take it from me, a guy who looks dumb for a living!

Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## WoodChips_Mac

StumpyNubs said:


> *Ohhh- You meant THAT kind of "stool sample"...*
> 
> Have you ever said something you regret? I'm not talking about the time you cussed out that baby that kept looking at you in line at the supermarket or when you asked the fat lady if she was expecting. I'm talking about something that seemed to make absolute sense at the moment you said it, but upon further examination, you wish you could cram it back into your pie hole before anyone else noticed how stupid it was.
> 
> As a maker of fine films, I have learned the importance of carefully considering what you will say before the cameras role. In this day and age only two things last forever: Little Debbie snack cakes and things you put on the internet. If you make yourself look stupid on video, as I try to do every couple of weeks, your stupidity will spread like wildfire as it is linked to and embedded upon websites across the world wide web.
> 
> Here's a classic illustration. I came across this video on You Tube last night. Here I was, minding my own business, enjoying a cold one, when George at WWGOA made it all come out my nose. Watch the two minute video below and see if you notice…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how one word can change everything? A video about stool design suddenly becomes a parody by inserting the word "sample". By the time he said he liked to invite people to sit on his big stool samples to see how they felt under their butts, I figured out his true (and very funny) intention. My wife, who is not one for potty humor, wasn't fooled either. Intentional or not, I am here to tell you that even the smartest people can look dumb if their words aren't chosen properly.
> 
> Take it from me, a guy who looks dumb for a living!
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


classic….thanks for the laugh Stump.


----------



## scrollgirl

StumpyNubs said:


> *Ohhh- You meant THAT kind of "stool sample"...*
> 
> Have you ever said something you regret? I'm not talking about the time you cussed out that baby that kept looking at you in line at the supermarket or when you asked the fat lady if she was expecting. I'm talking about something that seemed to make absolute sense at the moment you said it, but upon further examination, you wish you could cram it back into your pie hole before anyone else noticed how stupid it was.
> 
> As a maker of fine films, I have learned the importance of carefully considering what you will say before the cameras role. In this day and age only two things last forever: Little Debbie snack cakes and things you put on the internet. If you make yourself look stupid on video, as I try to do every couple of weeks, your stupidity will spread like wildfire as it is linked to and embedded upon websites across the world wide web.
> 
> Here's a classic illustration. I came across this video on You Tube last night. Here I was, minding my own business, enjoying a cold one, when George at WWGOA made it all come out my nose. Watch the two minute video below and see if you notice…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how one word can change everything? A video about stool design suddenly becomes a parody by inserting the word "sample". By the time he said he liked to invite people to sit on his big stool samples to see how they felt under their butts, I figured out his true (and very funny) intention. My wife, who is not one for potty humor, wasn't fooled either. Intentional or not, I am here to tell you that even the smartest people can look dumb if their words aren't chosen properly.
> 
> Take it from me, a guy who looks dumb for a living!
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


HA! HA! HA! Thank you for making me laugh today! I always wanted to know what it was like to have great "stool samples" and thanks to you sharing this Stumpy, I know know the key.

(Could the guy have said "stool sample" any MORE times in this two minute video??) Maybe he planted this video, knowing you would run with his "stool samples?"

One never knows . . . 

Sheila


----------



## Stevinmarin

StumpyNubs said:


> *Ohhh- You meant THAT kind of "stool sample"...*
> 
> Have you ever said something you regret? I'm not talking about the time you cussed out that baby that kept looking at you in line at the supermarket or when you asked the fat lady if she was expecting. I'm talking about something that seemed to make absolute sense at the moment you said it, but upon further examination, you wish you could cram it back into your pie hole before anyone else noticed how stupid it was.
> 
> As a maker of fine films, I have learned the importance of carefully considering what you will say before the cameras role. In this day and age only two things last forever: Little Debbie snack cakes and things you put on the internet. If you make yourself look stupid on video, as I try to do every couple of weeks, your stupidity will spread like wildfire as it is linked to and embedded upon websites across the world wide web.
> 
> Here's a classic illustration. I came across this video on You Tube last night. Here I was, minding my own business, enjoying a cold one, when George at WWGOA made it all come out my nose. Watch the two minute video below and see if you notice…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how one word can change everything? A video about stool design suddenly becomes a parody by inserting the word "sample". By the time he said he liked to invite people to sit on his big stool samples to see how they felt under their butts, I figured out his true (and very funny) intention. My wife, who is not one for potty humor, wasn't fooled either. Intentional or not, I am here to tell you that even the smartest people can look dumb if their words aren't chosen properly.
> 
> Take it from me, a guy who looks dumb for a living!
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Yes, It was a joke from George and WWGOA. (I actually thought he carried it on a bit too long and should have left some mystery!)


----------



## jumbojack

StumpyNubs said:


> *Ohhh- You meant THAT kind of "stool sample"...*
> 
> Have you ever said something you regret? I'm not talking about the time you cussed out that baby that kept looking at you in line at the supermarket or when you asked the fat lady if she was expecting. I'm talking about something that seemed to make absolute sense at the moment you said it, but upon further examination, you wish you could cram it back into your pie hole before anyone else noticed how stupid it was.
> 
> As a maker of fine films, I have learned the importance of carefully considering what you will say before the cameras role. In this day and age only two things last forever: Little Debbie snack cakes and things you put on the internet. If you make yourself look stupid on video, as I try to do every couple of weeks, your stupidity will spread like wildfire as it is linked to and embedded upon websites across the world wide web.
> 
> Here's a classic illustration. I came across this video on You Tube last night. Here I was, minding my own business, enjoying a cold one, when George at WWGOA made it all come out my nose. Watch the two minute video below and see if you notice…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how one word can change everything? A video about stool design suddenly becomes a parody by inserting the word "sample". By the time he said he liked to invite people to sit on his big stool samples to see how they felt under their butts, I figured out his true (and very funny) intention. My wife, who is not one for potty humor, wasn't fooled either. Intentional or not, I am here to tell you that even the smartest people can look dumb if their words aren't chosen properly.
> 
> Take it from me, a guy who looks dumb for a living!
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I am with Mrs Stumpy on this one. They all had a big laugh at the shop, and decided to share. This would have been right up your alley Stumpy….......so to speak.


----------



## jap

StumpyNubs said:


> *Ohhh- You meant THAT kind of "stool sample"...*
> 
> Have you ever said something you regret? I'm not talking about the time you cussed out that baby that kept looking at you in line at the supermarket or when you asked the fat lady if she was expecting. I'm talking about something that seemed to make absolute sense at the moment you said it, but upon further examination, you wish you could cram it back into your pie hole before anyone else noticed how stupid it was.
> 
> As a maker of fine films, I have learned the importance of carefully considering what you will say before the cameras role. In this day and age only two things last forever: Little Debbie snack cakes and things you put on the internet. If you make yourself look stupid on video, as I try to do every couple of weeks, your stupidity will spread like wildfire as it is linked to and embedded upon websites across the world wide web.
> 
> Here's a classic illustration. I came across this video on You Tube last night. Here I was, minding my own business, enjoying a cold one, when George at WWGOA made it all come out my nose. Watch the two minute video below and see if you notice…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how one word can change everything? A video about stool design suddenly becomes a parody by inserting the word "sample". By the time he said he liked to invite people to sit on his big stool samples to see how they felt under their butts, I figured out his true (and very funny) intention. My wife, who is not one for potty humor, wasn't fooled either. Intentional or not, I am here to tell you that even the smartest people can look dumb if their words aren't chosen properly.
> 
> Take it from me, a guy who looks dumb for a living!
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


lol


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Ohhh- You meant THAT kind of "stool sample"...*
> 
> Have you ever said something you regret? I'm not talking about the time you cussed out that baby that kept looking at you in line at the supermarket or when you asked the fat lady if she was expecting. I'm talking about something that seemed to make absolute sense at the moment you said it, but upon further examination, you wish you could cram it back into your pie hole before anyone else noticed how stupid it was.
> 
> As a maker of fine films, I have learned the importance of carefully considering what you will say before the cameras role. In this day and age only two things last forever: Little Debbie snack cakes and things you put on the internet. If you make yourself look stupid on video, as I try to do every couple of weeks, your stupidity will spread like wildfire as it is linked to and embedded upon websites across the world wide web.
> 
> Here's a classic illustration. I came across this video on You Tube last night. Here I was, minding my own business, enjoying a cold one, when George at WWGOA made it all come out my nose. Watch the two minute video below and see if you notice…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how one word can change everything? A video about stool design suddenly becomes a parody by inserting the word "sample". By the time he said he liked to invite people to sit on his big stool samples to see how they felt under their butts, I figured out his true (and very funny) intention. My wife, who is not one for potty humor, wasn't fooled either. Intentional or not, I am here to tell you that even the smartest people can look dumb if their words aren't chosen properly.
> 
> Take it from me, a guy who looks dumb for a living!
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


You have to admit, though… George does make some nice stools!


----------



## Kreegan

StumpyNubs said:


> *Ohhh- You meant THAT kind of "stool sample"...*
> 
> Have you ever said something you regret? I'm not talking about the time you cussed out that baby that kept looking at you in line at the supermarket or when you asked the fat lady if she was expecting. I'm talking about something that seemed to make absolute sense at the moment you said it, but upon further examination, you wish you could cram it back into your pie hole before anyone else noticed how stupid it was.
> 
> As a maker of fine films, I have learned the importance of carefully considering what you will say before the cameras role. In this day and age only two things last forever: Little Debbie snack cakes and things you put on the internet. If you make yourself look stupid on video, as I try to do every couple of weeks, your stupidity will spread like wildfire as it is linked to and embedded upon websites across the world wide web.
> 
> Here's a classic illustration. I came across this video on You Tube last night. Here I was, minding my own business, enjoying a cold one, when George at WWGOA made it all come out my nose. Watch the two minute video below and see if you notice…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how one word can change everything? A video about stool design suddenly becomes a parody by inserting the word "sample". By the time he said he liked to invite people to sit on his big stool samples to see how they felt under their butts, I figured out his true (and very funny) intention. My wife, who is not one for potty humor, wasn't fooled either. Intentional or not, I am here to tell you that even the smartest people can look dumb if their words aren't chosen properly.
> 
> Take it from me, a guy who looks dumb for a living!
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


George is awesome at deadpan humor. :-D


----------



## SummersWoodworking

StumpyNubs said:


> *Ohhh- You meant THAT kind of "stool sample"...*
> 
> Have you ever said something you regret? I'm not talking about the time you cussed out that baby that kept looking at you in line at the supermarket or when you asked the fat lady if she was expecting. I'm talking about something that seemed to make absolute sense at the moment you said it, but upon further examination, you wish you could cram it back into your pie hole before anyone else noticed how stupid it was.
> 
> As a maker of fine films, I have learned the importance of carefully considering what you will say before the cameras role. In this day and age only two things last forever: Little Debbie snack cakes and things you put on the internet. If you make yourself look stupid on video, as I try to do every couple of weeks, your stupidity will spread like wildfire as it is linked to and embedded upon websites across the world wide web.
> 
> Here's a classic illustration. I came across this video on You Tube last night. Here I was, minding my own business, enjoying a cold one, when George at WWGOA made it all come out my nose. Watch the two minute video below and see if you notice…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how one word can change everything? A video about stool design suddenly becomes a parody by inserting the word "sample". By the time he said he liked to invite people to sit on his big stool samples to see how they felt under their butts, I figured out his true (and very funny) intention. My wife, who is not one for potty humor, wasn't fooled either. Intentional or not, I am here to tell you that even the smartest people can look dumb if their words aren't chosen properly.
> 
> Take it from me, a guy who looks dumb for a living!
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


ha ha ha that's epic!


----------



## mpounders

StumpyNubs said:


> *Ohhh- You meant THAT kind of "stool sample"...*
> 
> Have you ever said something you regret? I'm not talking about the time you cussed out that baby that kept looking at you in line at the supermarket or when you asked the fat lady if she was expecting. I'm talking about something that seemed to make absolute sense at the moment you said it, but upon further examination, you wish you could cram it back into your pie hole before anyone else noticed how stupid it was.
> 
> As a maker of fine films, I have learned the importance of carefully considering what you will say before the cameras role. In this day and age only two things last forever: Little Debbie snack cakes and things you put on the internet. If you make yourself look stupid on video, as I try to do every couple of weeks, your stupidity will spread like wildfire as it is linked to and embedded upon websites across the world wide web.
> 
> Here's a classic illustration. I came across this video on You Tube last night. Here I was, minding my own business, enjoying a cold one, when George at WWGOA made it all come out my nose. Watch the two minute video below and see if you notice…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how one word can change everything? A video about stool design suddenly becomes a parody by inserting the word "sample". By the time he said he liked to invite people to sit on his big stool samples to see how they felt under their butts, I figured out his true (and very funny) intention. My wife, who is not one for potty humor, wasn't fooled either. Intentional or not, I am here to tell you that even the smartest people can look dumb if their words aren't chosen properly.
> 
> Take it from me, a guy who looks dumb for a living!
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Nothing is worse than poorly designed stools!


----------



## AJswoodshop

StumpyNubs said:


> *Ohhh- You meant THAT kind of "stool sample"...*
> 
> Have you ever said something you regret? I'm not talking about the time you cussed out that baby that kept looking at you in line at the supermarket or when you asked the fat lady if she was expecting. I'm talking about something that seemed to make absolute sense at the moment you said it, but upon further examination, you wish you could cram it back into your pie hole before anyone else noticed how stupid it was.
> 
> As a maker of fine films, I have learned the importance of carefully considering what you will say before the cameras role. In this day and age only two things last forever: Little Debbie snack cakes and things you put on the internet. If you make yourself look stupid on video, as I try to do every couple of weeks, your stupidity will spread like wildfire as it is linked to and embedded upon websites across the world wide web.
> 
> Here's a classic illustration. I came across this video on You Tube last night. Here I was, minding my own business, enjoying a cold one, when George at WWGOA made it all come out my nose. Watch the two minute video below and see if you notice…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how one word can change everything? A video about stool design suddenly becomes a parody by inserting the word "sample". By the time he said he liked to invite people to sit on his big stool samples to see how they felt under their butts, I figured out his true (and very funny) intention. My wife, who is not one for potty humor, wasn't fooled either. Intentional or not, I am here to tell you that even the smartest people can look dumb if their words aren't chosen properly.
> 
> Take it from me, a guy who looks dumb for a living!
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Very cool stools! You do a good job explaining a (sample stool)...... nice video George!


----------



## donjohn24

StumpyNubs said:


> *Ohhh- You meant THAT kind of "stool sample"...*
> 
> Have you ever said something you regret? I'm not talking about the time you cussed out that baby that kept looking at you in line at the supermarket or when you asked the fat lady if she was expecting. I'm talking about something that seemed to make absolute sense at the moment you said it, but upon further examination, you wish you could cram it back into your pie hole before anyone else noticed how stupid it was.
> 
> As a maker of fine films, I have learned the importance of carefully considering what you will say before the cameras role. In this day and age only two things last forever: Little Debbie snack cakes and things you put on the internet. If you make yourself look stupid on video, as I try to do every couple of weeks, your stupidity will spread like wildfire as it is linked to and embedded upon websites across the world wide web.
> 
> Here's a classic illustration. I came across this video on You Tube last night. Here I was, minding my own business, enjoying a cold one, when George at WWGOA made it all come out my nose. Watch the two minute video below and see if you notice…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how one word can change everything? A video about stool design suddenly becomes a parody by inserting the word "sample". By the time he said he liked to invite people to sit on his big stool samples to see how they felt under their butts, I figured out his true (and very funny) intention. My wife, who is not one for potty humor, wasn't fooled either. Intentional or not, I am here to tell you that even the smartest people can look dumb if their words aren't chosen properly.
> 
> Take it from me, a guy who looks dumb for a living!
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I'd like to get hold of some of George's stool samples - luckily I live too far away!


----------



## CharlesNeil

StumpyNubs said:


> *Ohhh- You meant THAT kind of "stool sample"...*
> 
> Have you ever said something you regret? I'm not talking about the time you cussed out that baby that kept looking at you in line at the supermarket or when you asked the fat lady if she was expecting. I'm talking about something that seemed to make absolute sense at the moment you said it, but upon further examination, you wish you could cram it back into your pie hole before anyone else noticed how stupid it was.
> 
> As a maker of fine films, I have learned the importance of carefully considering what you will say before the cameras role. In this day and age only two things last forever: Little Debbie snack cakes and things you put on the internet. If you make yourself look stupid on video, as I try to do every couple of weeks, your stupidity will spread like wildfire as it is linked to and embedded upon websites across the world wide web.
> 
> Here's a classic illustration. I came across this video on You Tube last night. Here I was, minding my own business, enjoying a cold one, when George at WWGOA made it all come out my nose. Watch the two minute video below and see if you notice…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how one word can change everything? A video about stool design suddenly becomes a parody by inserting the word "sample". By the time he said he liked to invite people to sit on his big stool samples to see how they felt under their butts, I figured out his true (and very funny) intention. My wife, who is not one for potty humor, wasn't fooled either. Intentional or not, I am here to tell you that even the smartest people can look dumb if their words aren't chosen properly.
> 
> Take it from me, a guy who looks dumb for a living!
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


oh my my , I could have probably done with out watching that, your right 1 word can cause havoc.

In a recent video I said "lap Dance" instead of "Lap Desk", still getting emails, but it was funny, so is this video.

Stumpy in a skirt, I dont even want that thought in my head, !!!


----------



## JoeinGa

StumpyNubs said:


> *Ohhh- You meant THAT kind of "stool sample"...*
> 
> Have you ever said something you regret? I'm not talking about the time you cussed out that baby that kept looking at you in line at the supermarket or when you asked the fat lady if she was expecting. I'm talking about something that seemed to make absolute sense at the moment you said it, but upon further examination, you wish you could cram it back into your pie hole before anyone else noticed how stupid it was.
> 
> As a maker of fine films, I have learned the importance of carefully considering what you will say before the cameras role. In this day and age only two things last forever: Little Debbie snack cakes and things you put on the internet. If you make yourself look stupid on video, as I try to do every couple of weeks, your stupidity will spread like wildfire as it is linked to and embedded upon websites across the world wide web.
> 
> Here's a classic illustration. I came across this video on You Tube last night. Here I was, minding my own business, enjoying a cold one, when George at WWGOA made it all come out my nose. Watch the two minute video below and see if you notice…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how one word can change everything? A video about stool design suddenly becomes a parody by inserting the word "sample". By the time he said he liked to invite people to sit on his big stool samples to see how they felt under their butts, I figured out his true (and very funny) intention. My wife, who is not one for potty humor, wasn't fooled either. Intentional or not, I am here to tell you that even the smartest people can look dumb if their words aren't chosen properly.
> 
> Take it from me, a guy who looks dumb for a living!
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


In my best Bevis and Butthead imitation…

"Heh Heh, He said STOOL!"


----------



## redryder

StumpyNubs said:


> *Ohhh- You meant THAT kind of "stool sample"...*
> 
> Have you ever said something you regret? I'm not talking about the time you cussed out that baby that kept looking at you in line at the supermarket or when you asked the fat lady if she was expecting. I'm talking about something that seemed to make absolute sense at the moment you said it, but upon further examination, you wish you could cram it back into your pie hole before anyone else noticed how stupid it was.
> 
> As a maker of fine films, I have learned the importance of carefully considering what you will say before the cameras role. In this day and age only two things last forever: Little Debbie snack cakes and things you put on the internet. If you make yourself look stupid on video, as I try to do every couple of weeks, your stupidity will spread like wildfire as it is linked to and embedded upon websites across the world wide web.
> 
> Here's a classic illustration. I came across this video on You Tube last night. Here I was, minding my own business, enjoying a cold one, when George at WWGOA made it all come out my nose. Watch the two minute video below and see if you notice…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how one word can change everything? A video about stool design suddenly becomes a parody by inserting the word "sample". By the time he said he liked to invite people to sit on his big stool samples to see how they felt under their butts, I figured out his true (and very funny) intention. My wife, who is not one for potty humor, wasn't fooled either. Intentional or not, I am here to tell you that even the smartest people can look dumb if their words aren't chosen properly.
> 
> Take it from me, a guy who looks dumb for a living!
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Steveinmarin always the consumat video editor. Nice critique Steve…....................


----------



## Renuraki

StumpyNubs said:


> *Ohhh- You meant THAT kind of "stool sample"...*
> 
> Have you ever said something you regret? I'm not talking about the time you cussed out that baby that kept looking at you in line at the supermarket or when you asked the fat lady if she was expecting. I'm talking about something that seemed to make absolute sense at the moment you said it, but upon further examination, you wish you could cram it back into your pie hole before anyone else noticed how stupid it was.
> 
> As a maker of fine films, I have learned the importance of carefully considering what you will say before the cameras role. In this day and age only two things last forever: Little Debbie snack cakes and things you put on the internet. If you make yourself look stupid on video, as I try to do every couple of weeks, your stupidity will spread like wildfire as it is linked to and embedded upon websites across the world wide web.
> 
> Here's a classic illustration. I came across this video on You Tube last night. Here I was, minding my own business, enjoying a cold one, when George at WWGOA made it all come out my nose. Watch the two minute video below and see if you notice…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how one word can change everything? A video about stool design suddenly becomes a parody by inserting the word "sample". By the time he said he liked to invite people to sit on his big stool samples to see how they felt under their butts, I figured out his true (and very funny) intention. My wife, who is not one for potty humor, wasn't fooled either. Intentional or not, I am here to tell you that even the smartest people can look dumb if their words aren't chosen properly.
> 
> Take it from me, a guy who looks dumb for a living!
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Omg stumpy I've said it before and I will say it again " you're my hero!" 
Man I had such a bad week and I laughed so hard I thought I was gonna have a heart attack keep up the good work man.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Ohhh- You meant THAT kind of "stool sample"...*
> 
> Have you ever said something you regret? I'm not talking about the time you cussed out that baby that kept looking at you in line at the supermarket or when you asked the fat lady if she was expecting. I'm talking about something that seemed to make absolute sense at the moment you said it, but upon further examination, you wish you could cram it back into your pie hole before anyone else noticed how stupid it was.
> 
> As a maker of fine films, I have learned the importance of carefully considering what you will say before the cameras role. In this day and age only two things last forever: Little Debbie snack cakes and things you put on the internet. If you make yourself look stupid on video, as I try to do every couple of weeks, your stupidity will spread like wildfire as it is linked to and embedded upon websites across the world wide web.
> 
> Here's a classic illustration. I came across this video on You Tube last night. Here I was, minding my own business, enjoying a cold one, when George at WWGOA made it all come out my nose. Watch the two minute video below and see if you notice…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how one word can change everything? A video about stool design suddenly becomes a parody by inserting the word "sample". By the time he said he liked to invite people to sit on his big stool samples to see how they felt under their butts, I figured out his true (and very funny) intention. My wife, who is not one for potty humor, wasn't fooled either. Intentional or not, I am here to tell you that even the smartest people can look dumb if their words aren't chosen properly.
> 
> Take it from me, a guy who looks dumb for a living!
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


If someday, somehow, I succeed in giving just one guy a heart attack… it'll all be worthwhile!


----------



## blyther

StumpyNubs said:


> *Ohhh- You meant THAT kind of "stool sample"...*
> 
> Have you ever said something you regret? I'm not talking about the time you cussed out that baby that kept looking at you in line at the supermarket or when you asked the fat lady if she was expecting. I'm talking about something that seemed to make absolute sense at the moment you said it, but upon further examination, you wish you could cram it back into your pie hole before anyone else noticed how stupid it was.
> 
> As a maker of fine films, I have learned the importance of carefully considering what you will say before the cameras role. In this day and age only two things last forever: Little Debbie snack cakes and things you put on the internet. If you make yourself look stupid on video, as I try to do every couple of weeks, your stupidity will spread like wildfire as it is linked to and embedded upon websites across the world wide web.
> 
> Here's a classic illustration. I came across this video on You Tube last night. Here I was, minding my own business, enjoying a cold one, when George at WWGOA made it all come out my nose. Watch the two minute video below and see if you notice…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how one word can change everything? A video about stool design suddenly becomes a parody by inserting the word "sample". By the time he said he liked to invite people to sit on his big stool samples to see how they felt under their butts, I figured out his true (and very funny) intention. My wife, who is not one for potty humor, wasn't fooled either. Intentional or not, I am here to tell you that even the smartest people can look dumb if their words aren't chosen properly.
> 
> Take it from me, a guy who looks dumb for a living!
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Stumpy, I look so forward to your vids!
You are such a Hoot!
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Mip

StumpyNubs said:


> *Ohhh- You meant THAT kind of "stool sample"...*
> 
> Have you ever said something you regret? I'm not talking about the time you cussed out that baby that kept looking at you in line at the supermarket or when you asked the fat lady if she was expecting. I'm talking about something that seemed to make absolute sense at the moment you said it, but upon further examination, you wish you could cram it back into your pie hole before anyone else noticed how stupid it was.
> 
> As a maker of fine films, I have learned the importance of carefully considering what you will say before the cameras role. In this day and age only two things last forever: Little Debbie snack cakes and things you put on the internet. If you make yourself look stupid on video, as I try to do every couple of weeks, your stupidity will spread like wildfire as it is linked to and embedded upon websites across the world wide web.
> 
> Here's a classic illustration. I came across this video on You Tube last night. Here I was, minding my own business, enjoying a cold one, when George at WWGOA made it all come out my nose. Watch the two minute video below and see if you notice…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how one word can change everything? A video about stool design suddenly becomes a parody by inserting the word "sample". By the time he said he liked to invite people to sit on his big stool samples to see how they felt under their butts, I figured out his true (and very funny) intention. My wife, who is not one for potty humor, wasn't fooled either. Intentional or not, I am here to tell you that even the smartest people can look dumb if their words aren't chosen properly.
> 
> Take it from me, a guy who looks dumb for a living!
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I wish I could send this video to my brother. He made a comment about stool samples, and my Mom was crying she was laughing so hard. After watching this, I wonder if George was showing this to woodworkers or to the medical society, namely proctologists. And no, I don't want to sit on George's stool samples.


----------



## Sarit

StumpyNubs said:


> *Ohhh- You meant THAT kind of "stool sample"...*
> 
> Have you ever said something you regret? I'm not talking about the time you cussed out that baby that kept looking at you in line at the supermarket or when you asked the fat lady if she was expecting. I'm talking about something that seemed to make absolute sense at the moment you said it, but upon further examination, you wish you could cram it back into your pie hole before anyone else noticed how stupid it was.
> 
> As a maker of fine films, I have learned the importance of carefully considering what you will say before the cameras role. In this day and age only two things last forever: Little Debbie snack cakes and things you put on the internet. If you make yourself look stupid on video, as I try to do every couple of weeks, your stupidity will spread like wildfire as it is linked to and embedded upon websites across the world wide web.
> 
> Here's a classic illustration. I came across this video on You Tube last night. Here I was, minding my own business, enjoying a cold one, when George at WWGOA made it all come out my nose. Watch the two minute video below and see if you notice…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how one word can change everything? A video about stool design suddenly becomes a parody by inserting the word "sample". By the time he said he liked to invite people to sit on his big stool samples to see how they felt under their butts, I figured out his true (and very funny) intention. My wife, who is not one for potty humor, wasn't fooled either. Intentional or not, I am here to tell you that even the smartest people can look dumb if their words aren't chosen properly.
> 
> Take it from me, a guy who looks dumb for a living!
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Hilarious!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*And the winner of Rockler's Nordy Video Awards is...*

In case you haven't heard on CNN or read in the New York Times, Rockler announced the results of their first annual Nordy's video awards. (Named after the founder of the company) And guess who took home top honors? I don't mean to "toot" my own horn, here… actually I do… I am pretty proud to be associated with a company like Rockler for my woodworking videos. I work very hard to make woodworking "info-tainment" and it feels good to be recognized for my work. So good, in fact that I just HAD to tell everyone about it. Yes, I know it's a bit of a "no-no" to point out ones own accomplishments. But hey, I had a good day today and I'm gonna talk about it!

So, if you haven't seen it yet, sit back and have a cold one with me and enjoy the sweet, sweet lyrics of "Rappin' Roy Underhill"- a video about what inspires me to be a woodworker.

And consider this my public thanks to Rockler and all those involved in this year's contest!






And if you liked that… here's the latest episode of the regular show…






Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

StumpyNubs said:


> *And the winner of Rockler's Nordy Video Awards is...*
> 
> In case you haven't heard on CNN or read in the New York Times, Rockler announced the results of their first annual Nordy's video awards. (Named after the founder of the company) And guess who took home top honors? I don't mean to "toot" my own horn, here… actually I do… I am pretty proud to be associated with a company like Rockler for my woodworking videos. I work very hard to make woodworking "info-tainment" and it feels good to be recognized for my work. So good, in fact that I just HAD to tell everyone about it. Yes, I know it's a bit of a "no-no" to point out ones own accomplishments. But hey, I had a good day today and I'm gonna talk about it!
> 
> So, if you haven't seen it yet, sit back and have a cold one with me and enjoy the sweet, sweet lyrics of "Rappin' Roy Underhill"- a video about what inspires me to be a woodworker.
> 
> And consider this my public thanks to Rockler and all those involved in this year's contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you liked that… here's the latest episode of the regular show…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Congratulations Stumps.
Have a cold one, because you deserve it my friend.


----------



## ShaneA

StumpyNubs said:


> *And the winner of Rockler's Nordy Video Awards is...*
> 
> In case you haven't heard on CNN or read in the New York Times, Rockler announced the results of their first annual Nordy's video awards. (Named after the founder of the company) And guess who took home top honors? I don't mean to "toot" my own horn, here… actually I do… I am pretty proud to be associated with a company like Rockler for my woodworking videos. I work very hard to make woodworking "info-tainment" and it feels good to be recognized for my work. So good, in fact that I just HAD to tell everyone about it. Yes, I know it's a bit of a "no-no" to point out ones own accomplishments. But hey, I had a good day today and I'm gonna talk about it!
> 
> So, if you haven't seen it yet, sit back and have a cold one with me and enjoy the sweet, sweet lyrics of "Rappin' Roy Underhill"- a video about what inspires me to be a woodworker.
> 
> And consider this my public thanks to Rockler and all those involved in this year's contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you liked that… here's the latest episode of the regular show…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Nice job, what do you win?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

StumpyNubs said:


> *And the winner of Rockler's Nordy Video Awards is...*
> 
> In case you haven't heard on CNN or read in the New York Times, Rockler announced the results of their first annual Nordy's video awards. (Named after the founder of the company) And guess who took home top honors? I don't mean to "toot" my own horn, here… actually I do… I am pretty proud to be associated with a company like Rockler for my woodworking videos. I work very hard to make woodworking "info-tainment" and it feels good to be recognized for my work. So good, in fact that I just HAD to tell everyone about it. Yes, I know it's a bit of a "no-no" to point out ones own accomplishments. But hey, I had a good day today and I'm gonna talk about it!
> 
> So, if you haven't seen it yet, sit back and have a cold one with me and enjoy the sweet, sweet lyrics of "Rappin' Roy Underhill"- a video about what inspires me to be a woodworker.
> 
> And consider this my public thanks to Rockler and all those involved in this year's contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you liked that… here's the latest episode of the regular show…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Congrats!! I don't blame you for shouting from the tallest tree tops ;-)


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *And the winner of Rockler's Nordy Video Awards is...*
> 
> In case you haven't heard on CNN or read in the New York Times, Rockler announced the results of their first annual Nordy's video awards. (Named after the founder of the company) And guess who took home top honors? I don't mean to "toot" my own horn, here… actually I do… I am pretty proud to be associated with a company like Rockler for my woodworking videos. I work very hard to make woodworking "info-tainment" and it feels good to be recognized for my work. So good, in fact that I just HAD to tell everyone about it. Yes, I know it's a bit of a "no-no" to point out ones own accomplishments. But hey, I had a good day today and I'm gonna talk about it!
> 
> So, if you haven't seen it yet, sit back and have a cold one with me and enjoy the sweet, sweet lyrics of "Rappin' Roy Underhill"- a video about what inspires me to be a woodworker.
> 
> And consider this my public thanks to Rockler and all those involved in this year's contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you liked that… here's the latest episode of the regular show…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


*Shane*- What did I win? The recognition for a job well done! The "atta-boy" from my colleagues after a year and a half of woodworking videos. The respect and admiration of a generation of young woodworkers who can look at me with a tear in their eye and say "I want to be just like Stumpy!"

...That and a $500 Rockler gift card. Which is pretty sweet.


----------



## Karson

StumpyNubs said:


> *And the winner of Rockler's Nordy Video Awards is...*
> 
> In case you haven't heard on CNN or read in the New York Times, Rockler announced the results of their first annual Nordy's video awards. (Named after the founder of the company) And guess who took home top honors? I don't mean to "toot" my own horn, here… actually I do… I am pretty proud to be associated with a company like Rockler for my woodworking videos. I work very hard to make woodworking "info-tainment" and it feels good to be recognized for my work. So good, in fact that I just HAD to tell everyone about it. Yes, I know it's a bit of a "no-no" to point out ones own accomplishments. But hey, I had a good day today and I'm gonna talk about it!
> 
> So, if you haven't seen it yet, sit back and have a cold one with me and enjoy the sweet, sweet lyrics of "Rappin' Roy Underhill"- a video about what inspires me to be a woodworker.
> 
> And consider this my public thanks to Rockler and all those involved in this year's contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you liked that… here's the latest episode of the regular show…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


WHO-OT


----------



## ShaneA

StumpyNubs said:


> *And the winner of Rockler's Nordy Video Awards is...*
> 
> In case you haven't heard on CNN or read in the New York Times, Rockler announced the results of their first annual Nordy's video awards. (Named after the founder of the company) And guess who took home top honors? I don't mean to "toot" my own horn, here… actually I do… I am pretty proud to be associated with a company like Rockler for my woodworking videos. I work very hard to make woodworking "info-tainment" and it feels good to be recognized for my work. So good, in fact that I just HAD to tell everyone about it. Yes, I know it's a bit of a "no-no" to point out ones own accomplishments. But hey, I had a good day today and I'm gonna talk about it!
> 
> So, if you haven't seen it yet, sit back and have a cold one with me and enjoy the sweet, sweet lyrics of "Rappin' Roy Underhill"- a video about what inspires me to be a woodworker.
> 
> And consider this my public thanks to Rockler and all those involved in this year's contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you liked that… here's the latest episode of the regular show…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Who cares about the $500? It is all about the respect of your fellow woodworkers. Right? Well done, what are you going to get?


----------



## MoshupTrail

StumpyNubs said:


> *And the winner of Rockler's Nordy Video Awards is...*
> 
> In case you haven't heard on CNN or read in the New York Times, Rockler announced the results of their first annual Nordy's video awards. (Named after the founder of the company) And guess who took home top honors? I don't mean to "toot" my own horn, here… actually I do… I am pretty proud to be associated with a company like Rockler for my woodworking videos. I work very hard to make woodworking "info-tainment" and it feels good to be recognized for my work. So good, in fact that I just HAD to tell everyone about it. Yes, I know it's a bit of a "no-no" to point out ones own accomplishments. But hey, I had a good day today and I'm gonna talk about it!
> 
> So, if you haven't seen it yet, sit back and have a cold one with me and enjoy the sweet, sweet lyrics of "Rappin' Roy Underhill"- a video about what inspires me to be a woodworker.
> 
> And consider this my public thanks to Rockler and all those involved in this year's contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you liked that… here's the latest episode of the regular show…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


out takes? really?


----------



## BTimmons

StumpyNubs said:


> *And the winner of Rockler's Nordy Video Awards is...*
> 
> In case you haven't heard on CNN or read in the New York Times, Rockler announced the results of their first annual Nordy's video awards. (Named after the founder of the company) And guess who took home top honors? I don't mean to "toot" my own horn, here… actually I do… I am pretty proud to be associated with a company like Rockler for my woodworking videos. I work very hard to make woodworking "info-tainment" and it feels good to be recognized for my work. So good, in fact that I just HAD to tell everyone about it. Yes, I know it's a bit of a "no-no" to point out ones own accomplishments. But hey, I had a good day today and I'm gonna talk about it!
> 
> So, if you haven't seen it yet, sit back and have a cold one with me and enjoy the sweet, sweet lyrics of "Rappin' Roy Underhill"- a video about what inspires me to be a woodworker.
> 
> And consider this my public thanks to Rockler and all those involved in this year's contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you liked that… here's the latest episode of the regular show…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


If anyone deserves the recognition for all the hard work, it's you!

Although, you might want to edit your second paragraph. I know it's a typo, but " Rapin' Roy Underhill"...well…folks might get the wrong idea. A single P changes a lot sometimes.


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *And the winner of Rockler's Nordy Video Awards is...*
> 
> In case you haven't heard on CNN or read in the New York Times, Rockler announced the results of their first annual Nordy's video awards. (Named after the founder of the company) And guess who took home top honors? I don't mean to "toot" my own horn, here… actually I do… I am pretty proud to be associated with a company like Rockler for my woodworking videos. I work very hard to make woodworking "info-tainment" and it feels good to be recognized for my work. So good, in fact that I just HAD to tell everyone about it. Yes, I know it's a bit of a "no-no" to point out ones own accomplishments. But hey, I had a good day today and I'm gonna talk about it!
> 
> So, if you haven't seen it yet, sit back and have a cold one with me and enjoy the sweet, sweet lyrics of "Rappin' Roy Underhill"- a video about what inspires me to be a woodworker.
> 
> And consider this my public thanks to Rockler and all those involved in this year's contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you liked that… here's the latest episode of the regular show…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


So you never did tell us who took home top honors. Was it Roy? Everybody loves Roy. I bet it was Roy. Roy's our hero…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *And the winner of Rockler's Nordy Video Awards is...*
> 
> In case you haven't heard on CNN or read in the New York Times, Rockler announced the results of their first annual Nordy's video awards. (Named after the founder of the company) And guess who took home top honors? I don't mean to "toot" my own horn, here… actually I do… I am pretty proud to be associated with a company like Rockler for my woodworking videos. I work very hard to make woodworking "info-tainment" and it feels good to be recognized for my work. So good, in fact that I just HAD to tell everyone about it. Yes, I know it's a bit of a "no-no" to point out ones own accomplishments. But hey, I had a good day today and I'm gonna talk about it!
> 
> So, if you haven't seen it yet, sit back and have a cold one with me and enjoy the sweet, sweet lyrics of "Rappin' Roy Underhill"- a video about what inspires me to be a woodworker.
> 
> And consider this my public thanks to Rockler and all those involved in this year's contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you liked that… here's the latest episode of the regular show…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


*Brian*- Ohhhhh boy, here comes the lawsuit…


----------



## a1Jim

StumpyNubs said:


> *And the winner of Rockler's Nordy Video Awards is...*
> 
> In case you haven't heard on CNN or read in the New York Times, Rockler announced the results of their first annual Nordy's video awards. (Named after the founder of the company) And guess who took home top honors? I don't mean to "toot" my own horn, here… actually I do… I am pretty proud to be associated with a company like Rockler for my woodworking videos. I work very hard to make woodworking "info-tainment" and it feels good to be recognized for my work. So good, in fact that I just HAD to tell everyone about it. Yes, I know it's a bit of a "no-no" to point out ones own accomplishments. But hey, I had a good day today and I'm gonna talk about it!
> 
> So, if you haven't seen it yet, sit back and have a cold one with me and enjoy the sweet, sweet lyrics of "Rappin' Roy Underhill"- a video about what inspires me to be a woodworker.
> 
> And consider this my public thanks to Rockler and all those involved in this year's contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you liked that… here's the latest episode of the regular show…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Congrats Jim


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *And the winner of Rockler's Nordy Video Awards is...*
> 
> In case you haven't heard on CNN or read in the New York Times, Rockler announced the results of their first annual Nordy's video awards. (Named after the founder of the company) And guess who took home top honors? I don't mean to "toot" my own horn, here… actually I do… I am pretty proud to be associated with a company like Rockler for my woodworking videos. I work very hard to make woodworking "info-tainment" and it feels good to be recognized for my work. So good, in fact that I just HAD to tell everyone about it. Yes, I know it's a bit of a "no-no" to point out ones own accomplishments. But hey, I had a good day today and I'm gonna talk about it!
> 
> So, if you haven't seen it yet, sit back and have a cold one with me and enjoy the sweet, sweet lyrics of "Rappin' Roy Underhill"- a video about what inspires me to be a woodworker.
> 
> And consider this my public thanks to Rockler and all those involved in this year's contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you liked that… here's the latest episode of the regular show…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Congrats Stumpy's father's son!!!

A well deserved honor!!!
I bet it's that new HD camera, that sealed the deal!!!
Go ahead, climb to the highest mountain, yell to the world your accomplishment as loud as you can, then crack a few cold ones.

Now remeber, you can have multiple delivery addresses for a Rockler order!!!


----------



## GarageWoodworks

StumpyNubs said:


> *And the winner of Rockler's Nordy Video Awards is...*
> 
> In case you haven't heard on CNN or read in the New York Times, Rockler announced the results of their first annual Nordy's video awards. (Named after the founder of the company) And guess who took home top honors? I don't mean to "toot" my own horn, here… actually I do… I am pretty proud to be associated with a company like Rockler for my woodworking videos. I work very hard to make woodworking "info-tainment" and it feels good to be recognized for my work. So good, in fact that I just HAD to tell everyone about it. Yes, I know it's a bit of a "no-no" to point out ones own accomplishments. But hey, I had a good day today and I'm gonna talk about it!
> 
> So, if you haven't seen it yet, sit back and have a cold one with me and enjoy the sweet, sweet lyrics of "Rappin' Roy Underhill"- a video about what inspires me to be a woodworker.
> 
> And consider this my public thanks to Rockler and all those involved in this year's contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you liked that… here's the latest episode of the regular show…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Well deserved indeed. I loved the rap!


----------



## hjt

StumpyNubs said:


> *And the winner of Rockler's Nordy Video Awards is...*
> 
> In case you haven't heard on CNN or read in the New York Times, Rockler announced the results of their first annual Nordy's video awards. (Named after the founder of the company) And guess who took home top honors? I don't mean to "toot" my own horn, here… actually I do… I am pretty proud to be associated with a company like Rockler for my woodworking videos. I work very hard to make woodworking "info-tainment" and it feels good to be recognized for my work. So good, in fact that I just HAD to tell everyone about it. Yes, I know it's a bit of a "no-no" to point out ones own accomplishments. But hey, I had a good day today and I'm gonna talk about it!
> 
> So, if you haven't seen it yet, sit back and have a cold one with me and enjoy the sweet, sweet lyrics of "Rappin' Roy Underhill"- a video about what inspires me to be a woodworker.
> 
> And consider this my public thanks to Rockler and all those involved in this year's contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you liked that… here's the latest episode of the regular show…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Love y0our videos, brother. Nice to see that you've been noticed. Next you'll have your own show like that guy Norm something-or-nuther


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *And the winner of Rockler's Nordy Video Awards is...*
> 
> In case you haven't heard on CNN or read in the New York Times, Rockler announced the results of their first annual Nordy's video awards. (Named after the founder of the company) And guess who took home top honors? I don't mean to "toot" my own horn, here… actually I do… I am pretty proud to be associated with a company like Rockler for my woodworking videos. I work very hard to make woodworking "info-tainment" and it feels good to be recognized for my work. So good, in fact that I just HAD to tell everyone about it. Yes, I know it's a bit of a "no-no" to point out ones own accomplishments. But hey, I had a good day today and I'm gonna talk about it!
> 
> So, if you haven't seen it yet, sit back and have a cold one with me and enjoy the sweet, sweet lyrics of "Rappin' Roy Underhill"- a video about what inspires me to be a woodworker.
> 
> And consider this my public thanks to Rockler and all those involved in this year's contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you liked that… here's the latest episode of the regular show…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I would like everyone to meet the new Sir Stumps A Lot.
The one and only discoing dust collecting wood rapper.
Ice Tea look out.
~
Grats Stumpy.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *And the winner of Rockler's Nordy Video Awards is...*
> 
> In case you haven't heard on CNN or read in the New York Times, Rockler announced the results of their first annual Nordy's video awards. (Named after the founder of the company) And guess who took home top honors? I don't mean to "toot" my own horn, here… actually I do… I am pretty proud to be associated with a company like Rockler for my woodworking videos. I work very hard to make woodworking "info-tainment" and it feels good to be recognized for my work. So good, in fact that I just HAD to tell everyone about it. Yes, I know it's a bit of a "no-no" to point out ones own accomplishments. But hey, I had a good day today and I'm gonna talk about it!
> 
> So, if you haven't seen it yet, sit back and have a cold one with me and enjoy the sweet, sweet lyrics of "Rappin' Roy Underhill"- a video about what inspires me to be a woodworker.
> 
> And consider this my public thanks to Rockler and all those involved in this year's contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you liked that… here's the latest episode of the regular show…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


You've truely come a longway MR. HUMILITY will be your next honor..LOL I think your style has developed into a guy I like! Spend it well!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *And the winner of Rockler's Nordy Video Awards is...*
> 
> In case you haven't heard on CNN or read in the New York Times, Rockler announced the results of their first annual Nordy's video awards. (Named after the founder of the company) And guess who took home top honors? I don't mean to "toot" my own horn, here… actually I do… I am pretty proud to be associated with a company like Rockler for my woodworking videos. I work very hard to make woodworking "info-tainment" and it feels good to be recognized for my work. So good, in fact that I just HAD to tell everyone about it. Yes, I know it's a bit of a "no-no" to point out ones own accomplishments. But hey, I had a good day today and I'm gonna talk about it!
> 
> So, if you haven't seen it yet, sit back and have a cold one with me and enjoy the sweet, sweet lyrics of "Rappin' Roy Underhill"- a video about what inspires me to be a woodworker.
> 
> And consider this my public thanks to Rockler and all those involved in this year's contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you liked that… here's the latest episode of the regular show…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Congrats Stumpy, 
Have a cold one, because you deserve it my friend.book signings ,movie contracts ,ho yea you'll need body guards now fame and fortune ,and dont forget to let the dog out hes got to pee 

very well made video too Stumpy great job


----------



## jap

StumpyNubs said:


> *And the winner of Rockler's Nordy Video Awards is...*
> 
> In case you haven't heard on CNN or read in the New York Times, Rockler announced the results of their first annual Nordy's video awards. (Named after the founder of the company) And guess who took home top honors? I don't mean to "toot" my own horn, here… actually I do… I am pretty proud to be associated with a company like Rockler for my woodworking videos. I work very hard to make woodworking "info-tainment" and it feels good to be recognized for my work. So good, in fact that I just HAD to tell everyone about it. Yes, I know it's a bit of a "no-no" to point out ones own accomplishments. But hey, I had a good day today and I'm gonna talk about it!
> 
> So, if you haven't seen it yet, sit back and have a cold one with me and enjoy the sweet, sweet lyrics of "Rappin' Roy Underhill"- a video about what inspires me to be a woodworker.
> 
> And consider this my public thanks to Rockler and all those involved in this year's contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you liked that… here's the latest episode of the regular show…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


you deserved the win


----------



## Dark_Lightning

StumpyNubs said:


> *And the winner of Rockler's Nordy Video Awards is...*
> 
> In case you haven't heard on CNN or read in the New York Times, Rockler announced the results of their first annual Nordy's video awards. (Named after the founder of the company) And guess who took home top honors? I don't mean to "toot" my own horn, here… actually I do… I am pretty proud to be associated with a company like Rockler for my woodworking videos. I work very hard to make woodworking "info-tainment" and it feels good to be recognized for my work. So good, in fact that I just HAD to tell everyone about it. Yes, I know it's a bit of a "no-no" to point out ones own accomplishments. But hey, I had a good day today and I'm gonna talk about it!
> 
> So, if you haven't seen it yet, sit back and have a cold one with me and enjoy the sweet, sweet lyrics of "Rappin' Roy Underhill"- a video about what inspires me to be a woodworker.
> 
> And consider this my public thanks to Rockler and all those involved in this year's contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you liked that… here's the latest episode of the regular show…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Nice job! Good on ya!


----------



## Momcanfixit

StumpyNubs said:


> *And the winner of Rockler's Nordy Video Awards is...*
> 
> In case you haven't heard on CNN or read in the New York Times, Rockler announced the results of their first annual Nordy's video awards. (Named after the founder of the company) And guess who took home top honors? I don't mean to "toot" my own horn, here… actually I do… I am pretty proud to be associated with a company like Rockler for my woodworking videos. I work very hard to make woodworking "info-tainment" and it feels good to be recognized for my work. So good, in fact that I just HAD to tell everyone about it. Yes, I know it's a bit of a "no-no" to point out ones own accomplishments. But hey, I had a good day today and I'm gonna talk about it!
> 
> So, if you haven't seen it yet, sit back and have a cold one with me and enjoy the sweet, sweet lyrics of "Rappin' Roy Underhill"- a video about what inspires me to be a woodworker.
> 
> And consider this my public thanks to Rockler and all those involved in this year's contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you liked that… here's the latest episode of the regular show…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Congrats Stumpy!! Please don't go all "gangsta" on us….


----------



## gfadvm

StumpyNubs said:


> *And the winner of Rockler's Nordy Video Awards is...*
> 
> In case you haven't heard on CNN or read in the New York Times, Rockler announced the results of their first annual Nordy's video awards. (Named after the founder of the company) And guess who took home top honors? I don't mean to "toot" my own horn, here… actually I do… I am pretty proud to be associated with a company like Rockler for my woodworking videos. I work very hard to make woodworking "info-tainment" and it feels good to be recognized for my work. So good, in fact that I just HAD to tell everyone about it. Yes, I know it's a bit of a "no-no" to point out ones own accomplishments. But hey, I had a good day today and I'm gonna talk about it!
> 
> So, if you haven't seen it yet, sit back and have a cold one with me and enjoy the sweet, sweet lyrics of "Rappin' Roy Underhill"- a video about what inspires me to be a woodworker.
> 
> And consider this my public thanks to Rockler and all those involved in this year's contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you liked that… here's the latest episode of the regular show…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Way to go Stump Man! I really hate rap but you pulled it off acceptably


----------



## alba

StumpyNubs said:


> *And the winner of Rockler's Nordy Video Awards is...*
> 
> In case you haven't heard on CNN or read in the New York Times, Rockler announced the results of their first annual Nordy's video awards. (Named after the founder of the company) And guess who took home top honors? I don't mean to "toot" my own horn, here… actually I do… I am pretty proud to be associated with a company like Rockler for my woodworking videos. I work very hard to make woodworking "info-tainment" and it feels good to be recognized for my work. So good, in fact that I just HAD to tell everyone about it. Yes, I know it's a bit of a "no-no" to point out ones own accomplishments. But hey, I had a good day today and I'm gonna talk about it!
> 
> So, if you haven't seen it yet, sit back and have a cold one with me and enjoy the sweet, sweet lyrics of "Rappin' Roy Underhill"- a video about what inspires me to be a woodworker.
> 
> And consider this my public thanks to Rockler and all those involved in this year's contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you liked that… here's the latest episode of the regular show…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


A $500 gift card WOW!
What is CNN? LoL
Well done Jim I thought like your other videos that it was great fun you
sure do deserve it. What next? An Oscar?

Janie


----------



## Bluepine38

StumpyNubs said:


> *And the winner of Rockler's Nordy Video Awards is...*
> 
> In case you haven't heard on CNN or read in the New York Times, Rockler announced the results of their first annual Nordy's video awards. (Named after the founder of the company) And guess who took home top honors? I don't mean to "toot" my own horn, here… actually I do… I am pretty proud to be associated with a company like Rockler for my woodworking videos. I work very hard to make woodworking "info-tainment" and it feels good to be recognized for my work. So good, in fact that I just HAD to tell everyone about it. Yes, I know it's a bit of a "no-no" to point out ones own accomplishments. But hey, I had a good day today and I'm gonna talk about it!
> 
> So, if you haven't seen it yet, sit back and have a cold one with me and enjoy the sweet, sweet lyrics of "Rappin' Roy Underhill"- a video about what inspires me to be a woodworker.
> 
> And consider this my public thanks to Rockler and all those involved in this year's contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you liked that… here's the latest episode of the regular show…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Congratulations Stumpy, but following that Rockler award with a HF dust collector? You could have at least
thrown in a couple of Rockler cookies. Happy that your humility is exceeded only by your ability to have fun
in the workshop and share it with other sawdust breathers. Thank you once again for sharing. Now we can
anxiously await the next Stumpy project that combines your unique Rube Goldberg ability with whatever you
can get from Rockler with that award.


----------



## Renuraki

StumpyNubs said:


> *And the winner of Rockler's Nordy Video Awards is...*
> 
> In case you haven't heard on CNN or read in the New York Times, Rockler announced the results of their first annual Nordy's video awards. (Named after the founder of the company) And guess who took home top honors? I don't mean to "toot" my own horn, here… actually I do… I am pretty proud to be associated with a company like Rockler for my woodworking videos. I work very hard to make woodworking "info-tainment" and it feels good to be recognized for my work. So good, in fact that I just HAD to tell everyone about it. Yes, I know it's a bit of a "no-no" to point out ones own accomplishments. But hey, I had a good day today and I'm gonna talk about it!
> 
> So, if you haven't seen it yet, sit back and have a cold one with me and enjoy the sweet, sweet lyrics of "Rappin' Roy Underhill"- a video about what inspires me to be a woodworker.
> 
> And consider this my public thanks to Rockler and all those involved in this year's contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you liked that… here's the latest episode of the regular show…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Nice one stumpy I've said it before and I will say it again you're my hero!


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *And the winner of Rockler's Nordy Video Awards is...*
> 
> In case you haven't heard on CNN or read in the New York Times, Rockler announced the results of their first annual Nordy's video awards. (Named after the founder of the company) And guess who took home top honors? I don't mean to "toot" my own horn, here… actually I do… I am pretty proud to be associated with a company like Rockler for my woodworking videos. I work very hard to make woodworking "info-tainment" and it feels good to be recognized for my work. So good, in fact that I just HAD to tell everyone about it. Yes, I know it's a bit of a "no-no" to point out ones own accomplishments. But hey, I had a good day today and I'm gonna talk about it!
> 
> So, if you haven't seen it yet, sit back and have a cold one with me and enjoy the sweet, sweet lyrics of "Rappin' Roy Underhill"- a video about what inspires me to be a woodworker.
> 
> And consider this my public thanks to Rockler and all those involved in this year's contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you liked that… here's the latest episode of the regular show…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Woo Hoo! 
You've got my "Atta-boy"...respect and admiration are a little ways off yet. But don't give up!
;-)

Good job!


----------



## DocK16

StumpyNubs said:


> *And the winner of Rockler's Nordy Video Awards is...*
> 
> In case you haven't heard on CNN or read in the New York Times, Rockler announced the results of their first annual Nordy's video awards. (Named after the founder of the company) And guess who took home top honors? I don't mean to "toot" my own horn, here… actually I do… I am pretty proud to be associated with a company like Rockler for my woodworking videos. I work very hard to make woodworking "info-tainment" and it feels good to be recognized for my work. So good, in fact that I just HAD to tell everyone about it. Yes, I know it's a bit of a "no-no" to point out ones own accomplishments. But hey, I had a good day today and I'm gonna talk about it!
> 
> So, if you haven't seen it yet, sit back and have a cold one with me and enjoy the sweet, sweet lyrics of "Rappin' Roy Underhill"- a video about what inspires me to be a woodworker.
> 
> And consider this my public thanks to Rockler and all those involved in this year's contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you liked that… here's the latest episode of the regular show…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Watch out Eminem Stumpy Nubs is a rappin fool.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Funny Festool Video- The Finest Woodworker in the World?*

I made this video for a Festool thing, a parody of the "Most interesting man in the world" Dos Equis commercials. It's supposed to be tongue in cheek, so don't email me saying I am not the "finest Woodworker in the World", please.






Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Funny Festool Video- The Finest Woodworker in the World?*
> 
> I made this video for a Festool thing, a parody of the "Most interesting man in the world" Dos Equis commercials. It's supposed to be tongue in cheek, so don't email me saying I am not the "finest Woodworker in the World", please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Like the smell of your colounge(sp?)


----------



## Bagtown

StumpyNubs said:


> *Funny Festool Video- The Finest Woodworker in the World?*
> 
> I made this video for a Festool thing, a parody of the "Most interesting man in the world" Dos Equis commercials. It's supposed to be tongue in cheek, so don't email me saying I am not the "finest Woodworker in the World", please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Hahahahaha
Nice one Stumpy.


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Funny Festool Video- The Finest Woodworker in the World?*
> 
> I made this video for a Festool thing, a parody of the "Most interesting man in the world" Dos Equis commercials. It's supposed to be tongue in cheek, so don't email me saying I am not the "finest Woodworker in the World", please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I am wiping the tears out of my eyes.
My wife was next to me when I watched this. 
You aught to have seen the look on her face.
I think I will go shave my mustache now. Excuse me.


----------



## luv2learn

StumpyNubs said:


> *Funny Festool Video- The Finest Woodworker in the World?*
> 
> I made this video for a Festool thing, a parody of the "Most interesting man in the world" Dos Equis commercials. It's supposed to be tongue in cheek, so don't email me saying I am not the "finest Woodworker in the World", please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


You are having too much fun Stumpy something has to be done about that .


----------



## jap

StumpyNubs said:


> *Funny Festool Video- The Finest Woodworker in the World?*
> 
> I made this video for a Festool thing, a parody of the "Most interesting man in the world" Dos Equis commercials. It's supposed to be tongue in cheek, so don't email me saying I am not the "finest Woodworker in the World", please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


lol


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Funny Festool Video- The Finest Woodworker in the World?*
> 
> I made this video for a Festool thing, a parody of the "Most interesting man in the world" Dos Equis commercials. It's supposed to be tongue in cheek, so don't email me saying I am not the "finest Woodworker in the World", please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


you are a mess stumpy


----------



## alba

StumpyNubs said:


> *Funny Festool Video- The Finest Woodworker in the World?*
> 
> I made this video for a Festool thing, a parody of the "Most interesting man in the world" Dos Equis commercials. It's supposed to be tongue in cheek, so don't email me saying I am not the "finest Woodworker in the World", please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Stumpy stop before it is to late
Next it will be festool braces and matching garbage cans
Nice one Jim
Jamie


----------



## Kreegan

StumpyNubs said:


> *Funny Festool Video- The Finest Woodworker in the World?*
> 
> I made this video for a Festool thing, a parody of the "Most interesting man in the world" Dos Equis commercials. It's supposed to be tongue in cheek, so don't email me saying I am not the "finest Woodworker in the World", please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


You should have said "Stay dusty, my friends." at the end. Too funny though!


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Funny Festool Video- The Finest Woodworker in the World?*
> 
> I made this video for a Festool thing, a parody of the "Most interesting man in the world" Dos Equis commercials. It's supposed to be tongue in cheek, so don't email me saying I am not the "finest Woodworker in the World", please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Thanks for the laugh!

I see myself as more of the Juan Valdez of wood working….
Coffee keeps me moving,
In more ways than one!!!


----------



## phtaylor36

StumpyNubs said:


> *Funny Festool Video- The Finest Woodworker in the World?*
> 
> I made this video for a Festool thing, a parody of the "Most interesting man in the world" Dos Equis commercials. It's supposed to be tongue in cheek, so don't email me saying I am not the "finest Woodworker in the World", please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Stumps, you crack me up…


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Funny Festool Video- The Finest Woodworker in the World?*
> 
> I made this video for a Festool thing, a parody of the "Most interesting man in the world" Dos Equis commercials. It's supposed to be tongue in cheek, so don't email me saying I am not the "finest Woodworker in the World", please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Funny funny


----------



## higtron

StumpyNubs said:


> *Funny Festool Video- The Finest Woodworker in the World?*
> 
> I made this video for a Festool thing, a parody of the "Most interesting man in the world" Dos Equis commercials. It's supposed to be tongue in cheek, so don't email me saying I am not the "finest Woodworker in the World", please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


There goes the endorsment deal, no green from big green.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Funny Festool Video- The Finest Woodworker in the World?*
> 
> I made this video for a Festool thing, a parody of the "Most interesting man in the world" Dos Equis commercials. It's supposed to be tongue in cheek, so don't email me saying I am not the "finest Woodworker in the World", please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I don't think Festool would fit with the Stumpy Nubs Workshop anyway. I believe I have gone on more than one rant about them on previous shows!


----------



## revwarguy

StumpyNubs said:


> *Funny Festool Video- The Finest Woodworker in the World?*
> 
> I made this video for a Festool thing, a parody of the "Most interesting man in the world" Dos Equis commercials. It's supposed to be tongue in cheek, so don't email me saying I am not the "finest Woodworker in the World", please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Keep up the good work, Stumpy!


----------



## higtron

StumpyNubs said:


> *Funny Festool Video- The Finest Woodworker in the World?*
> 
> I made this video for a Festool thing, a parody of the "Most interesting man in the world" Dos Equis commercials. It's supposed to be tongue in cheek, so don't email me saying I am not the "finest Woodworker in the World", please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Yes I agree with you Stumpy I will never be rich enough for Festool they are way overhyped and, overpriced.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Funny Festool Video- The Finest Woodworker in the World?*
> 
> I made this video for a Festool thing, a parody of the "Most interesting man in the world" Dos Equis commercials. It's supposed to be tongue in cheek, so don't email me saying I am not the "finest Woodworker in the World", please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


In the "yer ate up" catagory…...........And the winner is…................StumpyNubs


----------



## mochoa

StumpyNubs said:


> *Funny Festool Video- The Finest Woodworker in the World?*
> 
> I made this video for a Festool thing, a parody of the "Most interesting man in the world" Dos Equis commercials. It's supposed to be tongue in cheek, so don't email me saying I am not the "finest Woodworker in the World", please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Stumpy you so craaaazzzy….


----------



## Momcanfixit

StumpyNubs said:


> *Funny Festool Video- The Finest Woodworker in the World?*
> 
> I made this video for a Festool thing, a parody of the "Most interesting man in the world" Dos Equis commercials. It's supposed to be tongue in cheek, so don't email me saying I am not the "finest Woodworker in the World", please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Hilarious. I laughed out loud at the butt joint comment…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Stumpy Nubs and Charles Neil- now THAT'S a good weekend!*

*UPDATE: Looks like I was beat. Congratulations, Shelly!*


----------



## GrandpaLen

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy Nubs and Charles Neil- now THAT'S a good weekend!*
> 
> *UPDATE: Looks like I was beat. Congratulations, Shelly!*


...Ta-Da !!!

Stump Man, don't sell yourself short musically.

Personally I think that was at least 4 times better than Ray Charles' first attempt 
at a Drum Solo. 

Best Wishes for a '*Grammy*' Win with your video. - '*Grammpy*' Len


----------



## whitebeast88

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy Nubs and Charles Neil- now THAT'S a good weekend!*
> 
> *UPDATE: Looks like I was beat. Congratulations, Shelly!*


great video.hope you win.
i think charles neil just makes the video.lol.


----------



## NoelTardy

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy Nubs and Charles Neil- now THAT'S a good weekend!*
> 
> *UPDATE: Looks like I was beat. Congratulations, Shelly!*


Amazing Video!!! It is really fabulous..My bets wishes are with you ..Hope you will be a winner.

ed tech


----------



## StumpyNubs

*What Hulk Hogan and Andre the Giant taught me about dust collection...*

Recently we did a series of episodes on dust collection, discussing everything from filtration through mustache cultivation to industrial sounding words like "cyclones" and "pipe". We spent four episodes on it, and how those long winter weekends flew by as you gathered the family in front of the computer screen with cups of hot coco and excited giggles of anticipation.

But I'll be the first one to admit, this stuff all gets a little confusing. Dust collection is a lot like professional wrestling. (Stick with me on this…) Everybody wants to show off their muscle, scream a lot, and maybe throw a folding chair or two. But it's mostly a lot of hype. I grew up thinking Andre the Giant and Hulk Hogan were both good guys who always teamed up to fight the evil forces of Jake the Snake Roberts and the Junkyard Dog. But then the Hulkster fought the Giant in WrestleMania III and the next think I knew Hogan was wearing a black bandana and Andre was the retarded giant in The Princess Bride. My whole world was turned upside down!

What were we talking about? Oh, yah… dust collection. You see, I started woodworking with a dust collection system that included a broom and an air gun on my compressor. That kept the chips from piling up around my ankles and the fine dust was collected at the end of the day in a tissue when I blew my nose.

From there I upgraded state of the art system that included a shop vac and a series of 2" tubes with blast gates to hook up my machines. Fine dust? Who cared, it was harmless as long as you didn't breath. Next thing I know I'm told I need to go bigger, and bigger, and louder and bigger. One group is screaming about cubic feet per minute, the other shouts back about micron filtration. It's enough to make me turn that air gun on myself and end it all.

The "chippies" are on the one extreme. They say you don't need any dust collection as long as you can keep your head above the sawdust pile. Their ideal system is a snow shovel to clear the woodchip drifts out of the way once a year.

On the other extreme are the "dusties". These are the guys who believe the tiniest spec of dust will kill you faster than an anthrax scratch-n-sniff sticker. Their ideal system includes an F-5 tornado encased in a giant steel cone with ducts that a child can crawl through hooked to every machine, and the dog just in case it sheds.

As the mad woodworking scientist who brought the wooden "Franken-cyclone" to life (Episode #31), I take great pride in my dust collection prowess. I've studied the subject from every angle: upside down, right side up, backwards and the other way too. I have tried everything, spent a small fortune and a good part of my woodworking career trying to achieve the perfect solution. Besides the broom and the shop vac system mentioned above, I've tried a series of four shop vacs, a trash can cyclone, a single stage dust collector (Harbor Freight), TWO single stage collectors, a homemade cyclone, and a state of the art, five horse, super sucking machine. I've used vacuum hoses, plastic pipe, four inch PVC and six inch wooden ductwork. I've had furnace filters, Hepa filters, bag filters and five feet tall cartridge filters. You name it, I've bought it, tore the shop up installing it, and ripped it back out to try something else. I currently have TWO full sized, ultra efficient cyclones powered by a total of eight horses. I have an ambient filtration unit that cleans all of the air in the shop once every two or three seconds. And, you know what? My shop is still dusty.

How is it that I, owner of what I think is the best possible equipment a small shop could ever hope for, have dusty floors? Simple- you have to turn the stuff on.

The fact is, it doesn't matter if you have a cheap shop vac or a $2,000 cyclone. It's useless if you don't use it. Now, don't get me wrong. My collector runs quite a lot. But how many times do we find ourselves making just one quick cut here, boring one quick hole there, without bothering to turn the thing on? It happens all the time, and the dust builds up. Then, you go to rip a couple of boards and you see all the dust already there and you think "what's the point", you may as well just work with the collector off until you get a chance to vacuum this mess up anyway…

Whether you're into dust collection to save your lungs, or to save your broom, it's not really about the equipment as much as it's about the way you work. If you have a routine that includes opening the blast gate, turning on the system, making the cut, turning off the system and closing the blast gate, you're golden. But if you don't discipline yourself to follow each of those steps every time, you're wasting your dust collection dollars.

Just as you must develop the habit of donning safety gear before using a machine, operating the dust collection system must be second nature. Otherwise you should just save your money and buy a good broom. Sound like a hassle? It is… at first. But why'd you go and spend all that money if you're still snorting dust and sweeping up chips? They say it takes forty days to develop a habit. If you're a weekend woodworker, you may need a year to get in your forty days. But, in time, using your dust collection system will become as natural to you as a triple-suflex-body-slam was to Randy "Macho Man" Savage.

CHECK OUT THE NEW WEBSITE- Read more blogs, watch full episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking, see video tool reviews, tips, and a whole lot more!










And now, take a sentimental journey with me to my childhood… 'cause "Hulkamania is runnin' wild!"


----------



## chrisstef

StumpyNubs said:


> *What Hulk Hogan and Andre the Giant taught me about dust collection...*
> 
> Recently we did a series of episodes on dust collection, discussing everything from filtration through mustache cultivation to industrial sounding words like "cyclones" and "pipe". We spent four episodes on it, and how those long winter weekends flew by as you gathered the family in front of the computer screen with cups of hot coco and excited giggles of anticipation.
> 
> But I'll be the first one to admit, this stuff all gets a little confusing. Dust collection is a lot like professional wrestling. (Stick with me on this…) Everybody wants to show off their muscle, scream a lot, and maybe throw a folding chair or two. But it's mostly a lot of hype. I grew up thinking Andre the Giant and Hulk Hogan were both good guys who always teamed up to fight the evil forces of Jake the Snake Roberts and the Junkyard Dog. But then the Hulkster fought the Giant in WrestleMania III and the next think I knew Hogan was wearing a black bandana and Andre was the retarded giant in The Princess Bride. My whole world was turned upside down!
> 
> What were we talking about? Oh, yah… dust collection. You see, I started woodworking with a dust collection system that included a broom and an air gun on my compressor. That kept the chips from piling up around my ankles and the fine dust was collected at the end of the day in a tissue when I blew my nose.
> 
> From there I upgraded state of the art system that included a shop vac and a series of 2" tubes with blast gates to hook up my machines. Fine dust? Who cared, it was harmless as long as you didn't breath. Next thing I know I'm told I need to go bigger, and bigger, and louder and bigger. One group is screaming about cubic feet per minute, the other shouts back about micron filtration. It's enough to make me turn that air gun on myself and end it all.
> 
> The "chippies" are on the one extreme. They say you don't need any dust collection as long as you can keep your head above the sawdust pile. Their ideal system is a snow shovel to clear the woodchip drifts out of the way once a year.
> 
> On the other extreme are the "dusties". These are the guys who believe the tiniest spec of dust will kill you faster than an anthrax scratch-n-sniff sticker. Their ideal system includes an F-5 tornado encased in a giant steel cone with ducts that a child can crawl through hooked to every machine, and the dog just in case it sheds.
> 
> As the mad woodworking scientist who brought the wooden "Franken-cyclone" to life (Episode #31), I take great pride in my dust collection prowess. I've studied the subject from every angle: upside down, right side up, backwards and the other way too. I have tried everything, spent a small fortune and a good part of my woodworking career trying to achieve the perfect solution. Besides the broom and the shop vac system mentioned above, I've tried a series of four shop vacs, a trash can cyclone, a single stage dust collector (Harbor Freight), TWO single stage collectors, a homemade cyclone, and a state of the art, five horse, super sucking machine. I've used vacuum hoses, plastic pipe, four inch PVC and six inch wooden ductwork. I've had furnace filters, Hepa filters, bag filters and five feet tall cartridge filters. You name it, I've bought it, tore the shop up installing it, and ripped it back out to try something else. I currently have TWO full sized, ultra efficient cyclones powered by a total of eight horses. I have an ambient filtration unit that cleans all of the air in the shop once every two or three seconds. And, you know what? My shop is still dusty.
> 
> How is it that I, owner of what I think is the best possible equipment a small shop could ever hope for, have dusty floors? Simple- you have to turn the stuff on.
> 
> The fact is, it doesn't matter if you have a cheap shop vac or a $2,000 cyclone. It's useless if you don't use it. Now, don't get me wrong. My collector runs quite a lot. But how many times do we find ourselves making just one quick cut here, boring one quick hole there, without bothering to turn the thing on? It happens all the time, and the dust builds up. Then, you go to rip a couple of boards and you see all the dust already there and you think "what's the point", you may as well just work with the collector off until you get a chance to vacuum this mess up anyway…
> 
> Whether you're into dust collection to save your lungs, or to save your broom, it's not really about the equipment as much as it's about the way you work. If you have a routine that includes opening the blast gate, turning on the system, making the cut, turning off the system and closing the blast gate, you're golden. But if you don't discipline yourself to follow each of those steps every time, you're wasting your dust collection dollars.
> 
> Just as you must develop the habit of donning safety gear before using a machine, operating the dust collection system must be second nature. Otherwise you should just save your money and buy a good broom. Sound like a hassle? It is… at first. But why'd you go and spend all that money if you're still snorting dust and sweeping up chips? They say it takes forty days to develop a habit. If you're a weekend woodworker, you may need a year to get in your forty days. But, in time, using your dust collection system will become as natural to you as a triple-suflex-body-slam was to Randy "Macho Man" Savage.
> 
> CHECK OUT THE NEW WEBSITE- Read more blogs, watch full episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking, see video tool reviews, tips, and a whole lot more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, take a sentimental journey with me to my childhood… 'cause "Hulkamania is runnin' wild!"


Stumpy you sir, are a Real American fighting for the (woodworking) rights of every man. Say your prayers and eat you vitamins Brother!

Whatcha gonna do when Stumpymania runs wild on youuuu.

BTW - i skipped to the bottom to watch the hulkster slam the giant.


----------



## alba

StumpyNubs said:


> *What Hulk Hogan and Andre the Giant taught me about dust collection...*
> 
> Recently we did a series of episodes on dust collection, discussing everything from filtration through mustache cultivation to industrial sounding words like "cyclones" and "pipe". We spent four episodes on it, and how those long winter weekends flew by as you gathered the family in front of the computer screen with cups of hot coco and excited giggles of anticipation.
> 
> But I'll be the first one to admit, this stuff all gets a little confusing. Dust collection is a lot like professional wrestling. (Stick with me on this…) Everybody wants to show off their muscle, scream a lot, and maybe throw a folding chair or two. But it's mostly a lot of hype. I grew up thinking Andre the Giant and Hulk Hogan were both good guys who always teamed up to fight the evil forces of Jake the Snake Roberts and the Junkyard Dog. But then the Hulkster fought the Giant in WrestleMania III and the next think I knew Hogan was wearing a black bandana and Andre was the retarded giant in The Princess Bride. My whole world was turned upside down!
> 
> What were we talking about? Oh, yah… dust collection. You see, I started woodworking with a dust collection system that included a broom and an air gun on my compressor. That kept the chips from piling up around my ankles and the fine dust was collected at the end of the day in a tissue when I blew my nose.
> 
> From there I upgraded state of the art system that included a shop vac and a series of 2" tubes with blast gates to hook up my machines. Fine dust? Who cared, it was harmless as long as you didn't breath. Next thing I know I'm told I need to go bigger, and bigger, and louder and bigger. One group is screaming about cubic feet per minute, the other shouts back about micron filtration. It's enough to make me turn that air gun on myself and end it all.
> 
> The "chippies" are on the one extreme. They say you don't need any dust collection as long as you can keep your head above the sawdust pile. Their ideal system is a snow shovel to clear the woodchip drifts out of the way once a year.
> 
> On the other extreme are the "dusties". These are the guys who believe the tiniest spec of dust will kill you faster than an anthrax scratch-n-sniff sticker. Their ideal system includes an F-5 tornado encased in a giant steel cone with ducts that a child can crawl through hooked to every machine, and the dog just in case it sheds.
> 
> As the mad woodworking scientist who brought the wooden "Franken-cyclone" to life (Episode #31), I take great pride in my dust collection prowess. I've studied the subject from every angle: upside down, right side up, backwards and the other way too. I have tried everything, spent a small fortune and a good part of my woodworking career trying to achieve the perfect solution. Besides the broom and the shop vac system mentioned above, I've tried a series of four shop vacs, a trash can cyclone, a single stage dust collector (Harbor Freight), TWO single stage collectors, a homemade cyclone, and a state of the art, five horse, super sucking machine. I've used vacuum hoses, plastic pipe, four inch PVC and six inch wooden ductwork. I've had furnace filters, Hepa filters, bag filters and five feet tall cartridge filters. You name it, I've bought it, tore the shop up installing it, and ripped it back out to try something else. I currently have TWO full sized, ultra efficient cyclones powered by a total of eight horses. I have an ambient filtration unit that cleans all of the air in the shop once every two or three seconds. And, you know what? My shop is still dusty.
> 
> How is it that I, owner of what I think is the best possible equipment a small shop could ever hope for, have dusty floors? Simple- you have to turn the stuff on.
> 
> The fact is, it doesn't matter if you have a cheap shop vac or a $2,000 cyclone. It's useless if you don't use it. Now, don't get me wrong. My collector runs quite a lot. But how many times do we find ourselves making just one quick cut here, boring one quick hole there, without bothering to turn the thing on? It happens all the time, and the dust builds up. Then, you go to rip a couple of boards and you see all the dust already there and you think "what's the point", you may as well just work with the collector off until you get a chance to vacuum this mess up anyway…
> 
> Whether you're into dust collection to save your lungs, or to save your broom, it's not really about the equipment as much as it's about the way you work. If you have a routine that includes opening the blast gate, turning on the system, making the cut, turning off the system and closing the blast gate, you're golden. But if you don't discipline yourself to follow each of those steps every time, you're wasting your dust collection dollars.
> 
> Just as you must develop the habit of donning safety gear before using a machine, operating the dust collection system must be second nature. Otherwise you should just save your money and buy a good broom. Sound like a hassle? It is… at first. But why'd you go and spend all that money if you're still snorting dust and sweeping up chips? They say it takes forty days to develop a habit. If you're a weekend woodworker, you may need a year to get in your forty days. But, in time, using your dust collection system will become as natural to you as a triple-suflex-body-slam was to Randy "Macho Man" Savage.
> 
> CHECK OUT THE NEW WEBSITE- Read more blogs, watch full episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking, see video tool reviews, tips, and a whole lot more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, take a sentimental journey with me to my childhood… 'cause "Hulkamania is runnin' wild!"


Jim that is a sweet looking new web site
Just glanced over it, I shall now peruse it further.
Jamie
P.S
Cartoon is great idea 

Auto dust switch


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *What Hulk Hogan and Andre the Giant taught me about dust collection...*
> 
> Recently we did a series of episodes on dust collection, discussing everything from filtration through mustache cultivation to industrial sounding words like "cyclones" and "pipe". We spent four episodes on it, and how those long winter weekends flew by as you gathered the family in front of the computer screen with cups of hot coco and excited giggles of anticipation.
> 
> But I'll be the first one to admit, this stuff all gets a little confusing. Dust collection is a lot like professional wrestling. (Stick with me on this…) Everybody wants to show off their muscle, scream a lot, and maybe throw a folding chair or two. But it's mostly a lot of hype. I grew up thinking Andre the Giant and Hulk Hogan were both good guys who always teamed up to fight the evil forces of Jake the Snake Roberts and the Junkyard Dog. But then the Hulkster fought the Giant in WrestleMania III and the next think I knew Hogan was wearing a black bandana and Andre was the retarded giant in The Princess Bride. My whole world was turned upside down!
> 
> What were we talking about? Oh, yah… dust collection. You see, I started woodworking with a dust collection system that included a broom and an air gun on my compressor. That kept the chips from piling up around my ankles and the fine dust was collected at the end of the day in a tissue when I blew my nose.
> 
> From there I upgraded state of the art system that included a shop vac and a series of 2" tubes with blast gates to hook up my machines. Fine dust? Who cared, it was harmless as long as you didn't breath. Next thing I know I'm told I need to go bigger, and bigger, and louder and bigger. One group is screaming about cubic feet per minute, the other shouts back about micron filtration. It's enough to make me turn that air gun on myself and end it all.
> 
> The "chippies" are on the one extreme. They say you don't need any dust collection as long as you can keep your head above the sawdust pile. Their ideal system is a snow shovel to clear the woodchip drifts out of the way once a year.
> 
> On the other extreme are the "dusties". These are the guys who believe the tiniest spec of dust will kill you faster than an anthrax scratch-n-sniff sticker. Their ideal system includes an F-5 tornado encased in a giant steel cone with ducts that a child can crawl through hooked to every machine, and the dog just in case it sheds.
> 
> As the mad woodworking scientist who brought the wooden "Franken-cyclone" to life (Episode #31), I take great pride in my dust collection prowess. I've studied the subject from every angle: upside down, right side up, backwards and the other way too. I have tried everything, spent a small fortune and a good part of my woodworking career trying to achieve the perfect solution. Besides the broom and the shop vac system mentioned above, I've tried a series of four shop vacs, a trash can cyclone, a single stage dust collector (Harbor Freight), TWO single stage collectors, a homemade cyclone, and a state of the art, five horse, super sucking machine. I've used vacuum hoses, plastic pipe, four inch PVC and six inch wooden ductwork. I've had furnace filters, Hepa filters, bag filters and five feet tall cartridge filters. You name it, I've bought it, tore the shop up installing it, and ripped it back out to try something else. I currently have TWO full sized, ultra efficient cyclones powered by a total of eight horses. I have an ambient filtration unit that cleans all of the air in the shop once every two or three seconds. And, you know what? My shop is still dusty.
> 
> How is it that I, owner of what I think is the best possible equipment a small shop could ever hope for, have dusty floors? Simple- you have to turn the stuff on.
> 
> The fact is, it doesn't matter if you have a cheap shop vac or a $2,000 cyclone. It's useless if you don't use it. Now, don't get me wrong. My collector runs quite a lot. But how many times do we find ourselves making just one quick cut here, boring one quick hole there, without bothering to turn the thing on? It happens all the time, and the dust builds up. Then, you go to rip a couple of boards and you see all the dust already there and you think "what's the point", you may as well just work with the collector off until you get a chance to vacuum this mess up anyway…
> 
> Whether you're into dust collection to save your lungs, or to save your broom, it's not really about the equipment as much as it's about the way you work. If you have a routine that includes opening the blast gate, turning on the system, making the cut, turning off the system and closing the blast gate, you're golden. But if you don't discipline yourself to follow each of those steps every time, you're wasting your dust collection dollars.
> 
> Just as you must develop the habit of donning safety gear before using a machine, operating the dust collection system must be second nature. Otherwise you should just save your money and buy a good broom. Sound like a hassle? It is… at first. But why'd you go and spend all that money if you're still snorting dust and sweeping up chips? They say it takes forty days to develop a habit. If you're a weekend woodworker, you may need a year to get in your forty days. But, in time, using your dust collection system will become as natural to you as a triple-suflex-body-slam was to Randy "Macho Man" Savage.
> 
> CHECK OUT THE NEW WEBSITE- Read more blogs, watch full episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking, see video tool reviews, tips, and a whole lot more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, take a sentimental journey with me to my childhood… 'cause "Hulkamania is runnin' wild!"


Stumpy,
If I turn on my "Hot Rod" HF 2HP DC all the time….
My electric bill will go up, UP, *UP*!!!

Then I won't have the money for my mandatory health insurance….
If I have to pay for health insurance….
Then they can clean out my lungs….
I'll wade through the chips, because I hate sweeping!!!


----------



## woodcox

StumpyNubs said:


> *What Hulk Hogan and Andre the Giant taught me about dust collection...*
> 
> Recently we did a series of episodes on dust collection, discussing everything from filtration through mustache cultivation to industrial sounding words like "cyclones" and "pipe". We spent four episodes on it, and how those long winter weekends flew by as you gathered the family in front of the computer screen with cups of hot coco and excited giggles of anticipation.
> 
> But I'll be the first one to admit, this stuff all gets a little confusing. Dust collection is a lot like professional wrestling. (Stick with me on this…) Everybody wants to show off their muscle, scream a lot, and maybe throw a folding chair or two. But it's mostly a lot of hype. I grew up thinking Andre the Giant and Hulk Hogan were both good guys who always teamed up to fight the evil forces of Jake the Snake Roberts and the Junkyard Dog. But then the Hulkster fought the Giant in WrestleMania III and the next think I knew Hogan was wearing a black bandana and Andre was the retarded giant in The Princess Bride. My whole world was turned upside down!
> 
> What were we talking about? Oh, yah… dust collection. You see, I started woodworking with a dust collection system that included a broom and an air gun on my compressor. That kept the chips from piling up around my ankles and the fine dust was collected at the end of the day in a tissue when I blew my nose.
> 
> From there I upgraded state of the art system that included a shop vac and a series of 2" tubes with blast gates to hook up my machines. Fine dust? Who cared, it was harmless as long as you didn't breath. Next thing I know I'm told I need to go bigger, and bigger, and louder and bigger. One group is screaming about cubic feet per minute, the other shouts back about micron filtration. It's enough to make me turn that air gun on myself and end it all.
> 
> The "chippies" are on the one extreme. They say you don't need any dust collection as long as you can keep your head above the sawdust pile. Their ideal system is a snow shovel to clear the woodchip drifts out of the way once a year.
> 
> On the other extreme are the "dusties". These are the guys who believe the tiniest spec of dust will kill you faster than an anthrax scratch-n-sniff sticker. Their ideal system includes an F-5 tornado encased in a giant steel cone with ducts that a child can crawl through hooked to every machine, and the dog just in case it sheds.
> 
> As the mad woodworking scientist who brought the wooden "Franken-cyclone" to life (Episode #31), I take great pride in my dust collection prowess. I've studied the subject from every angle: upside down, right side up, backwards and the other way too. I have tried everything, spent a small fortune and a good part of my woodworking career trying to achieve the perfect solution. Besides the broom and the shop vac system mentioned above, I've tried a series of four shop vacs, a trash can cyclone, a single stage dust collector (Harbor Freight), TWO single stage collectors, a homemade cyclone, and a state of the art, five horse, super sucking machine. I've used vacuum hoses, plastic pipe, four inch PVC and six inch wooden ductwork. I've had furnace filters, Hepa filters, bag filters and five feet tall cartridge filters. You name it, I've bought it, tore the shop up installing it, and ripped it back out to try something else. I currently have TWO full sized, ultra efficient cyclones powered by a total of eight horses. I have an ambient filtration unit that cleans all of the air in the shop once every two or three seconds. And, you know what? My shop is still dusty.
> 
> How is it that I, owner of what I think is the best possible equipment a small shop could ever hope for, have dusty floors? Simple- you have to turn the stuff on.
> 
> The fact is, it doesn't matter if you have a cheap shop vac or a $2,000 cyclone. It's useless if you don't use it. Now, don't get me wrong. My collector runs quite a lot. But how many times do we find ourselves making just one quick cut here, boring one quick hole there, without bothering to turn the thing on? It happens all the time, and the dust builds up. Then, you go to rip a couple of boards and you see all the dust already there and you think "what's the point", you may as well just work with the collector off until you get a chance to vacuum this mess up anyway…
> 
> Whether you're into dust collection to save your lungs, or to save your broom, it's not really about the equipment as much as it's about the way you work. If you have a routine that includes opening the blast gate, turning on the system, making the cut, turning off the system and closing the blast gate, you're golden. But if you don't discipline yourself to follow each of those steps every time, you're wasting your dust collection dollars.
> 
> Just as you must develop the habit of donning safety gear before using a machine, operating the dust collection system must be second nature. Otherwise you should just save your money and buy a good broom. Sound like a hassle? It is… at first. But why'd you go and spend all that money if you're still snorting dust and sweeping up chips? They say it takes forty days to develop a habit. If you're a weekend woodworker, you may need a year to get in your forty days. But, in time, using your dust collection system will become as natural to you as a triple-suflex-body-slam was to Randy "Macho Man" Savage.
> 
> CHECK OUT THE NEW WEBSITE- Read more blogs, watch full episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking, see video tool reviews, tips, and a whole lot more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, take a sentimental journey with me to my childhood… 'cause "Hulkamania is runnin' wild!"


Always was a Hacksaw Jim Duggan fan myself.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *What Hulk Hogan and Andre the Giant taught me about dust collection...*
> 
> Recently we did a series of episodes on dust collection, discussing everything from filtration through mustache cultivation to industrial sounding words like "cyclones" and "pipe". We spent four episodes on it, and how those long winter weekends flew by as you gathered the family in front of the computer screen with cups of hot coco and excited giggles of anticipation.
> 
> But I'll be the first one to admit, this stuff all gets a little confusing. Dust collection is a lot like professional wrestling. (Stick with me on this…) Everybody wants to show off their muscle, scream a lot, and maybe throw a folding chair or two. But it's mostly a lot of hype. I grew up thinking Andre the Giant and Hulk Hogan were both good guys who always teamed up to fight the evil forces of Jake the Snake Roberts and the Junkyard Dog. But then the Hulkster fought the Giant in WrestleMania III and the next think I knew Hogan was wearing a black bandana and Andre was the retarded giant in The Princess Bride. My whole world was turned upside down!
> 
> What were we talking about? Oh, yah… dust collection. You see, I started woodworking with a dust collection system that included a broom and an air gun on my compressor. That kept the chips from piling up around my ankles and the fine dust was collected at the end of the day in a tissue when I blew my nose.
> 
> From there I upgraded state of the art system that included a shop vac and a series of 2" tubes with blast gates to hook up my machines. Fine dust? Who cared, it was harmless as long as you didn't breath. Next thing I know I'm told I need to go bigger, and bigger, and louder and bigger. One group is screaming about cubic feet per minute, the other shouts back about micron filtration. It's enough to make me turn that air gun on myself and end it all.
> 
> The "chippies" are on the one extreme. They say you don't need any dust collection as long as you can keep your head above the sawdust pile. Their ideal system is a snow shovel to clear the woodchip drifts out of the way once a year.
> 
> On the other extreme are the "dusties". These are the guys who believe the tiniest spec of dust will kill you faster than an anthrax scratch-n-sniff sticker. Their ideal system includes an F-5 tornado encased in a giant steel cone with ducts that a child can crawl through hooked to every machine, and the dog just in case it sheds.
> 
> As the mad woodworking scientist who brought the wooden "Franken-cyclone" to life (Episode #31), I take great pride in my dust collection prowess. I've studied the subject from every angle: upside down, right side up, backwards and the other way too. I have tried everything, spent a small fortune and a good part of my woodworking career trying to achieve the perfect solution. Besides the broom and the shop vac system mentioned above, I've tried a series of four shop vacs, a trash can cyclone, a single stage dust collector (Harbor Freight), TWO single stage collectors, a homemade cyclone, and a state of the art, five horse, super sucking machine. I've used vacuum hoses, plastic pipe, four inch PVC and six inch wooden ductwork. I've had furnace filters, Hepa filters, bag filters and five feet tall cartridge filters. You name it, I've bought it, tore the shop up installing it, and ripped it back out to try something else. I currently have TWO full sized, ultra efficient cyclones powered by a total of eight horses. I have an ambient filtration unit that cleans all of the air in the shop once every two or three seconds. And, you know what? My shop is still dusty.
> 
> How is it that I, owner of what I think is the best possible equipment a small shop could ever hope for, have dusty floors? Simple- you have to turn the stuff on.
> 
> The fact is, it doesn't matter if you have a cheap shop vac or a $2,000 cyclone. It's useless if you don't use it. Now, don't get me wrong. My collector runs quite a lot. But how many times do we find ourselves making just one quick cut here, boring one quick hole there, without bothering to turn the thing on? It happens all the time, and the dust builds up. Then, you go to rip a couple of boards and you see all the dust already there and you think "what's the point", you may as well just work with the collector off until you get a chance to vacuum this mess up anyway…
> 
> Whether you're into dust collection to save your lungs, or to save your broom, it's not really about the equipment as much as it's about the way you work. If you have a routine that includes opening the blast gate, turning on the system, making the cut, turning off the system and closing the blast gate, you're golden. But if you don't discipline yourself to follow each of those steps every time, you're wasting your dust collection dollars.
> 
> Just as you must develop the habit of donning safety gear before using a machine, operating the dust collection system must be second nature. Otherwise you should just save your money and buy a good broom. Sound like a hassle? It is… at first. But why'd you go and spend all that money if you're still snorting dust and sweeping up chips? They say it takes forty days to develop a habit. If you're a weekend woodworker, you may need a year to get in your forty days. But, in time, using your dust collection system will become as natural to you as a triple-suflex-body-slam was to Randy "Macho Man" Savage.
> 
> CHECK OUT THE NEW WEBSITE- Read more blogs, watch full episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking, see video tool reviews, tips, and a whole lot more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, take a sentimental journey with me to my childhood… 'cause "Hulkamania is runnin' wild!"


Hey Jamie- Thanks for the email you sent through the new website! I've never been to Scotland, but I've been to England and they don't seem to like you folks too much 

I'd love to come for a cup of tea sometime. But when I was in Eastern Europe I learned to drink it and my coffee with the grounds floating in the cup. If you're into that, I'm out.


----------



## alba

StumpyNubs said:


> *What Hulk Hogan and Andre the Giant taught me about dust collection...*
> 
> Recently we did a series of episodes on dust collection, discussing everything from filtration through mustache cultivation to industrial sounding words like "cyclones" and "pipe". We spent four episodes on it, and how those long winter weekends flew by as you gathered the family in front of the computer screen with cups of hot coco and excited giggles of anticipation.
> 
> But I'll be the first one to admit, this stuff all gets a little confusing. Dust collection is a lot like professional wrestling. (Stick with me on this…) Everybody wants to show off their muscle, scream a lot, and maybe throw a folding chair or two. But it's mostly a lot of hype. I grew up thinking Andre the Giant and Hulk Hogan were both good guys who always teamed up to fight the evil forces of Jake the Snake Roberts and the Junkyard Dog. But then the Hulkster fought the Giant in WrestleMania III and the next think I knew Hogan was wearing a black bandana and Andre was the retarded giant in The Princess Bride. My whole world was turned upside down!
> 
> What were we talking about? Oh, yah… dust collection. You see, I started woodworking with a dust collection system that included a broom and an air gun on my compressor. That kept the chips from piling up around my ankles and the fine dust was collected at the end of the day in a tissue when I blew my nose.
> 
> From there I upgraded state of the art system that included a shop vac and a series of 2" tubes with blast gates to hook up my machines. Fine dust? Who cared, it was harmless as long as you didn't breath. Next thing I know I'm told I need to go bigger, and bigger, and louder and bigger. One group is screaming about cubic feet per minute, the other shouts back about micron filtration. It's enough to make me turn that air gun on myself and end it all.
> 
> The "chippies" are on the one extreme. They say you don't need any dust collection as long as you can keep your head above the sawdust pile. Their ideal system is a snow shovel to clear the woodchip drifts out of the way once a year.
> 
> On the other extreme are the "dusties". These are the guys who believe the tiniest spec of dust will kill you faster than an anthrax scratch-n-sniff sticker. Their ideal system includes an F-5 tornado encased in a giant steel cone with ducts that a child can crawl through hooked to every machine, and the dog just in case it sheds.
> 
> As the mad woodworking scientist who brought the wooden "Franken-cyclone" to life (Episode #31), I take great pride in my dust collection prowess. I've studied the subject from every angle: upside down, right side up, backwards and the other way too. I have tried everything, spent a small fortune and a good part of my woodworking career trying to achieve the perfect solution. Besides the broom and the shop vac system mentioned above, I've tried a series of four shop vacs, a trash can cyclone, a single stage dust collector (Harbor Freight), TWO single stage collectors, a homemade cyclone, and a state of the art, five horse, super sucking machine. I've used vacuum hoses, plastic pipe, four inch PVC and six inch wooden ductwork. I've had furnace filters, Hepa filters, bag filters and five feet tall cartridge filters. You name it, I've bought it, tore the shop up installing it, and ripped it back out to try something else. I currently have TWO full sized, ultra efficient cyclones powered by a total of eight horses. I have an ambient filtration unit that cleans all of the air in the shop once every two or three seconds. And, you know what? My shop is still dusty.
> 
> How is it that I, owner of what I think is the best possible equipment a small shop could ever hope for, have dusty floors? Simple- you have to turn the stuff on.
> 
> The fact is, it doesn't matter if you have a cheap shop vac or a $2,000 cyclone. It's useless if you don't use it. Now, don't get me wrong. My collector runs quite a lot. But how many times do we find ourselves making just one quick cut here, boring one quick hole there, without bothering to turn the thing on? It happens all the time, and the dust builds up. Then, you go to rip a couple of boards and you see all the dust already there and you think "what's the point", you may as well just work with the collector off until you get a chance to vacuum this mess up anyway…
> 
> Whether you're into dust collection to save your lungs, or to save your broom, it's not really about the equipment as much as it's about the way you work. If you have a routine that includes opening the blast gate, turning on the system, making the cut, turning off the system and closing the blast gate, you're golden. But if you don't discipline yourself to follow each of those steps every time, you're wasting your dust collection dollars.
> 
> Just as you must develop the habit of donning safety gear before using a machine, operating the dust collection system must be second nature. Otherwise you should just save your money and buy a good broom. Sound like a hassle? It is… at first. But why'd you go and spend all that money if you're still snorting dust and sweeping up chips? They say it takes forty days to develop a habit. If you're a weekend woodworker, you may need a year to get in your forty days. But, in time, using your dust collection system will become as natural to you as a triple-suflex-body-slam was to Randy "Macho Man" Savage.
> 
> CHECK OUT THE NEW WEBSITE- Read more blogs, watch full episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking, see video tool reviews, tips, and a whole lot more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, take a sentimental journey with me to my childhood… 'cause "Hulkamania is runnin' wild!"


Jim, I like my Jamaican Blue Mountain freshly roasted then course ground
put the an organic paper filter. The aroma is to die for and no bits in site.
Tea I'm less fussy over. I've about 20 odd different ones, depending on
my taste. Though mostly it is a strong breakfast tea in the bag which we 
went through 400 bags in 5 days. The scone count is a secret as is dog 
biscuits consumed by the shop dogs. Our shop gets a fair mix of Scots English
plus about 1/2 dozen other nationalities.
You need to write a book then you can do a tax deductible book signing
round the world. Perhaps *The Big Coloring in Book Woodworkers" that 
would sell well, you could even do a "Sticker Book for Galoots" the potential 
could be phenomenal.
Jamie


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *What Hulk Hogan and Andre the Giant taught me about dust collection...*
> 
> Recently we did a series of episodes on dust collection, discussing everything from filtration through mustache cultivation to industrial sounding words like "cyclones" and "pipe". We spent four episodes on it, and how those long winter weekends flew by as you gathered the family in front of the computer screen with cups of hot coco and excited giggles of anticipation.
> 
> But I'll be the first one to admit, this stuff all gets a little confusing. Dust collection is a lot like professional wrestling. (Stick with me on this…) Everybody wants to show off their muscle, scream a lot, and maybe throw a folding chair or two. But it's mostly a lot of hype. I grew up thinking Andre the Giant and Hulk Hogan were both good guys who always teamed up to fight the evil forces of Jake the Snake Roberts and the Junkyard Dog. But then the Hulkster fought the Giant in WrestleMania III and the next think I knew Hogan was wearing a black bandana and Andre was the retarded giant in The Princess Bride. My whole world was turned upside down!
> 
> What were we talking about? Oh, yah… dust collection. You see, I started woodworking with a dust collection system that included a broom and an air gun on my compressor. That kept the chips from piling up around my ankles and the fine dust was collected at the end of the day in a tissue when I blew my nose.
> 
> From there I upgraded state of the art system that included a shop vac and a series of 2" tubes with blast gates to hook up my machines. Fine dust? Who cared, it was harmless as long as you didn't breath. Next thing I know I'm told I need to go bigger, and bigger, and louder and bigger. One group is screaming about cubic feet per minute, the other shouts back about micron filtration. It's enough to make me turn that air gun on myself and end it all.
> 
> The "chippies" are on the one extreme. They say you don't need any dust collection as long as you can keep your head above the sawdust pile. Their ideal system is a snow shovel to clear the woodchip drifts out of the way once a year.
> 
> On the other extreme are the "dusties". These are the guys who believe the tiniest spec of dust will kill you faster than an anthrax scratch-n-sniff sticker. Their ideal system includes an F-5 tornado encased in a giant steel cone with ducts that a child can crawl through hooked to every machine, and the dog just in case it sheds.
> 
> As the mad woodworking scientist who brought the wooden "Franken-cyclone" to life (Episode #31), I take great pride in my dust collection prowess. I've studied the subject from every angle: upside down, right side up, backwards and the other way too. I have tried everything, spent a small fortune and a good part of my woodworking career trying to achieve the perfect solution. Besides the broom and the shop vac system mentioned above, I've tried a series of four shop vacs, a trash can cyclone, a single stage dust collector (Harbor Freight), TWO single stage collectors, a homemade cyclone, and a state of the art, five horse, super sucking machine. I've used vacuum hoses, plastic pipe, four inch PVC and six inch wooden ductwork. I've had furnace filters, Hepa filters, bag filters and five feet tall cartridge filters. You name it, I've bought it, tore the shop up installing it, and ripped it back out to try something else. I currently have TWO full sized, ultra efficient cyclones powered by a total of eight horses. I have an ambient filtration unit that cleans all of the air in the shop once every two or three seconds. And, you know what? My shop is still dusty.
> 
> How is it that I, owner of what I think is the best possible equipment a small shop could ever hope for, have dusty floors? Simple- you have to turn the stuff on.
> 
> The fact is, it doesn't matter if you have a cheap shop vac or a $2,000 cyclone. It's useless if you don't use it. Now, don't get me wrong. My collector runs quite a lot. But how many times do we find ourselves making just one quick cut here, boring one quick hole there, without bothering to turn the thing on? It happens all the time, and the dust builds up. Then, you go to rip a couple of boards and you see all the dust already there and you think "what's the point", you may as well just work with the collector off until you get a chance to vacuum this mess up anyway…
> 
> Whether you're into dust collection to save your lungs, or to save your broom, it's not really about the equipment as much as it's about the way you work. If you have a routine that includes opening the blast gate, turning on the system, making the cut, turning off the system and closing the blast gate, you're golden. But if you don't discipline yourself to follow each of those steps every time, you're wasting your dust collection dollars.
> 
> Just as you must develop the habit of donning safety gear before using a machine, operating the dust collection system must be second nature. Otherwise you should just save your money and buy a good broom. Sound like a hassle? It is… at first. But why'd you go and spend all that money if you're still snorting dust and sweeping up chips? They say it takes forty days to develop a habit. If you're a weekend woodworker, you may need a year to get in your forty days. But, in time, using your dust collection system will become as natural to you as a triple-suflex-body-slam was to Randy "Macho Man" Savage.
> 
> CHECK OUT THE NEW WEBSITE- Read more blogs, watch full episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking, see video tool reviews, tips, and a whole lot more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, take a sentimental journey with me to my childhood… 'cause "Hulkamania is runnin' wild!"


*Ok Jamie-* I need you to tell me right now, in writing, that you won't sue me when I take your Woodworking coloring book suggestion and run with it!


----------



## alba

StumpyNubs said:


> *What Hulk Hogan and Andre the Giant taught me about dust collection...*
> 
> Recently we did a series of episodes on dust collection, discussing everything from filtration through mustache cultivation to industrial sounding words like "cyclones" and "pipe". We spent four episodes on it, and how those long winter weekends flew by as you gathered the family in front of the computer screen with cups of hot coco and excited giggles of anticipation.
> 
> But I'll be the first one to admit, this stuff all gets a little confusing. Dust collection is a lot like professional wrestling. (Stick with me on this…) Everybody wants to show off their muscle, scream a lot, and maybe throw a folding chair or two. But it's mostly a lot of hype. I grew up thinking Andre the Giant and Hulk Hogan were both good guys who always teamed up to fight the evil forces of Jake the Snake Roberts and the Junkyard Dog. But then the Hulkster fought the Giant in WrestleMania III and the next think I knew Hogan was wearing a black bandana and Andre was the retarded giant in The Princess Bride. My whole world was turned upside down!
> 
> What were we talking about? Oh, yah… dust collection. You see, I started woodworking with a dust collection system that included a broom and an air gun on my compressor. That kept the chips from piling up around my ankles and the fine dust was collected at the end of the day in a tissue when I blew my nose.
> 
> From there I upgraded state of the art system that included a shop vac and a series of 2" tubes with blast gates to hook up my machines. Fine dust? Who cared, it was harmless as long as you didn't breath. Next thing I know I'm told I need to go bigger, and bigger, and louder and bigger. One group is screaming about cubic feet per minute, the other shouts back about micron filtration. It's enough to make me turn that air gun on myself and end it all.
> 
> The "chippies" are on the one extreme. They say you don't need any dust collection as long as you can keep your head above the sawdust pile. Their ideal system is a snow shovel to clear the woodchip drifts out of the way once a year.
> 
> On the other extreme are the "dusties". These are the guys who believe the tiniest spec of dust will kill you faster than an anthrax scratch-n-sniff sticker. Their ideal system includes an F-5 tornado encased in a giant steel cone with ducts that a child can crawl through hooked to every machine, and the dog just in case it sheds.
> 
> As the mad woodworking scientist who brought the wooden "Franken-cyclone" to life (Episode #31), I take great pride in my dust collection prowess. I've studied the subject from every angle: upside down, right side up, backwards and the other way too. I have tried everything, spent a small fortune and a good part of my woodworking career trying to achieve the perfect solution. Besides the broom and the shop vac system mentioned above, I've tried a series of four shop vacs, a trash can cyclone, a single stage dust collector (Harbor Freight), TWO single stage collectors, a homemade cyclone, and a state of the art, five horse, super sucking machine. I've used vacuum hoses, plastic pipe, four inch PVC and six inch wooden ductwork. I've had furnace filters, Hepa filters, bag filters and five feet tall cartridge filters. You name it, I've bought it, tore the shop up installing it, and ripped it back out to try something else. I currently have TWO full sized, ultra efficient cyclones powered by a total of eight horses. I have an ambient filtration unit that cleans all of the air in the shop once every two or three seconds. And, you know what? My shop is still dusty.
> 
> How is it that I, owner of what I think is the best possible equipment a small shop could ever hope for, have dusty floors? Simple- you have to turn the stuff on.
> 
> The fact is, it doesn't matter if you have a cheap shop vac or a $2,000 cyclone. It's useless if you don't use it. Now, don't get me wrong. My collector runs quite a lot. But how many times do we find ourselves making just one quick cut here, boring one quick hole there, without bothering to turn the thing on? It happens all the time, and the dust builds up. Then, you go to rip a couple of boards and you see all the dust already there and you think "what's the point", you may as well just work with the collector off until you get a chance to vacuum this mess up anyway…
> 
> Whether you're into dust collection to save your lungs, or to save your broom, it's not really about the equipment as much as it's about the way you work. If you have a routine that includes opening the blast gate, turning on the system, making the cut, turning off the system and closing the blast gate, you're golden. But if you don't discipline yourself to follow each of those steps every time, you're wasting your dust collection dollars.
> 
> Just as you must develop the habit of donning safety gear before using a machine, operating the dust collection system must be second nature. Otherwise you should just save your money and buy a good broom. Sound like a hassle? It is… at first. But why'd you go and spend all that money if you're still snorting dust and sweeping up chips? They say it takes forty days to develop a habit. If you're a weekend woodworker, you may need a year to get in your forty days. But, in time, using your dust collection system will become as natural to you as a triple-suflex-body-slam was to Randy "Macho Man" Savage.
> 
> CHECK OUT THE NEW WEBSITE- Read more blogs, watch full episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking, see video tool reviews, tips, and a whole lot more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, take a sentimental journey with me to my childhood… 'cause "Hulkamania is runnin' wild!"


Jim, consider it a gift
Just wait until I do my next hand cut dovetail
Then I'll sign in blood

Jamie


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *What Hulk Hogan and Andre the Giant taught me about dust collection...*
> 
> Recently we did a series of episodes on dust collection, discussing everything from filtration through mustache cultivation to industrial sounding words like "cyclones" and "pipe". We spent four episodes on it, and how those long winter weekends flew by as you gathered the family in front of the computer screen with cups of hot coco and excited giggles of anticipation.
> 
> But I'll be the first one to admit, this stuff all gets a little confusing. Dust collection is a lot like professional wrestling. (Stick with me on this…) Everybody wants to show off their muscle, scream a lot, and maybe throw a folding chair or two. But it's mostly a lot of hype. I grew up thinking Andre the Giant and Hulk Hogan were both good guys who always teamed up to fight the evil forces of Jake the Snake Roberts and the Junkyard Dog. But then the Hulkster fought the Giant in WrestleMania III and the next think I knew Hogan was wearing a black bandana and Andre was the retarded giant in The Princess Bride. My whole world was turned upside down!
> 
> What were we talking about? Oh, yah… dust collection. You see, I started woodworking with a dust collection system that included a broom and an air gun on my compressor. That kept the chips from piling up around my ankles and the fine dust was collected at the end of the day in a tissue when I blew my nose.
> 
> From there I upgraded state of the art system that included a shop vac and a series of 2" tubes with blast gates to hook up my machines. Fine dust? Who cared, it was harmless as long as you didn't breath. Next thing I know I'm told I need to go bigger, and bigger, and louder and bigger. One group is screaming about cubic feet per minute, the other shouts back about micron filtration. It's enough to make me turn that air gun on myself and end it all.
> 
> The "chippies" are on the one extreme. They say you don't need any dust collection as long as you can keep your head above the sawdust pile. Their ideal system is a snow shovel to clear the woodchip drifts out of the way once a year.
> 
> On the other extreme are the "dusties". These are the guys who believe the tiniest spec of dust will kill you faster than an anthrax scratch-n-sniff sticker. Their ideal system includes an F-5 tornado encased in a giant steel cone with ducts that a child can crawl through hooked to every machine, and the dog just in case it sheds.
> 
> As the mad woodworking scientist who brought the wooden "Franken-cyclone" to life (Episode #31), I take great pride in my dust collection prowess. I've studied the subject from every angle: upside down, right side up, backwards and the other way too. I have tried everything, spent a small fortune and a good part of my woodworking career trying to achieve the perfect solution. Besides the broom and the shop vac system mentioned above, I've tried a series of four shop vacs, a trash can cyclone, a single stage dust collector (Harbor Freight), TWO single stage collectors, a homemade cyclone, and a state of the art, five horse, super sucking machine. I've used vacuum hoses, plastic pipe, four inch PVC and six inch wooden ductwork. I've had furnace filters, Hepa filters, bag filters and five feet tall cartridge filters. You name it, I've bought it, tore the shop up installing it, and ripped it back out to try something else. I currently have TWO full sized, ultra efficient cyclones powered by a total of eight horses. I have an ambient filtration unit that cleans all of the air in the shop once every two or three seconds. And, you know what? My shop is still dusty.
> 
> How is it that I, owner of what I think is the best possible equipment a small shop could ever hope for, have dusty floors? Simple- you have to turn the stuff on.
> 
> The fact is, it doesn't matter if you have a cheap shop vac or a $2,000 cyclone. It's useless if you don't use it. Now, don't get me wrong. My collector runs quite a lot. But how many times do we find ourselves making just one quick cut here, boring one quick hole there, without bothering to turn the thing on? It happens all the time, and the dust builds up. Then, you go to rip a couple of boards and you see all the dust already there and you think "what's the point", you may as well just work with the collector off until you get a chance to vacuum this mess up anyway…
> 
> Whether you're into dust collection to save your lungs, or to save your broom, it's not really about the equipment as much as it's about the way you work. If you have a routine that includes opening the blast gate, turning on the system, making the cut, turning off the system and closing the blast gate, you're golden. But if you don't discipline yourself to follow each of those steps every time, you're wasting your dust collection dollars.
> 
> Just as you must develop the habit of donning safety gear before using a machine, operating the dust collection system must be second nature. Otherwise you should just save your money and buy a good broom. Sound like a hassle? It is… at first. But why'd you go and spend all that money if you're still snorting dust and sweeping up chips? They say it takes forty days to develop a habit. If you're a weekend woodworker, you may need a year to get in your forty days. But, in time, using your dust collection system will become as natural to you as a triple-suflex-body-slam was to Randy "Macho Man" Savage.
> 
> CHECK OUT THE NEW WEBSITE- Read more blogs, watch full episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking, see video tool reviews, tips, and a whole lot more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, take a sentimental journey with me to my childhood… 'cause "Hulkamania is runnin' wild!"


What's wrong Stumpy? You made perfect sense. LOL! And there is an issue of a powerful system cranking up the electric bill. Your air filter should help a bunch. I sometimes wear a mask and run the air filter while working.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *What Hulk Hogan and Andre the Giant taught me about dust collection...*
> 
> Recently we did a series of episodes on dust collection, discussing everything from filtration through mustache cultivation to industrial sounding words like "cyclones" and "pipe". We spent four episodes on it, and how those long winter weekends flew by as you gathered the family in front of the computer screen with cups of hot coco and excited giggles of anticipation.
> 
> But I'll be the first one to admit, this stuff all gets a little confusing. Dust collection is a lot like professional wrestling. (Stick with me on this…) Everybody wants to show off their muscle, scream a lot, and maybe throw a folding chair or two. But it's mostly a lot of hype. I grew up thinking Andre the Giant and Hulk Hogan were both good guys who always teamed up to fight the evil forces of Jake the Snake Roberts and the Junkyard Dog. But then the Hulkster fought the Giant in WrestleMania III and the next think I knew Hogan was wearing a black bandana and Andre was the retarded giant in The Princess Bride. My whole world was turned upside down!
> 
> What were we talking about? Oh, yah… dust collection. You see, I started woodworking with a dust collection system that included a broom and an air gun on my compressor. That kept the chips from piling up around my ankles and the fine dust was collected at the end of the day in a tissue when I blew my nose.
> 
> From there I upgraded state of the art system that included a shop vac and a series of 2" tubes with blast gates to hook up my machines. Fine dust? Who cared, it was harmless as long as you didn't breath. Next thing I know I'm told I need to go bigger, and bigger, and louder and bigger. One group is screaming about cubic feet per minute, the other shouts back about micron filtration. It's enough to make me turn that air gun on myself and end it all.
> 
> The "chippies" are on the one extreme. They say you don't need any dust collection as long as you can keep your head above the sawdust pile. Their ideal system is a snow shovel to clear the woodchip drifts out of the way once a year.
> 
> On the other extreme are the "dusties". These are the guys who believe the tiniest spec of dust will kill you faster than an anthrax scratch-n-sniff sticker. Their ideal system includes an F-5 tornado encased in a giant steel cone with ducts that a child can crawl through hooked to every machine, and the dog just in case it sheds.
> 
> As the mad woodworking scientist who brought the wooden "Franken-cyclone" to life (Episode #31), I take great pride in my dust collection prowess. I've studied the subject from every angle: upside down, right side up, backwards and the other way too. I have tried everything, spent a small fortune and a good part of my woodworking career trying to achieve the perfect solution. Besides the broom and the shop vac system mentioned above, I've tried a series of four shop vacs, a trash can cyclone, a single stage dust collector (Harbor Freight), TWO single stage collectors, a homemade cyclone, and a state of the art, five horse, super sucking machine. I've used vacuum hoses, plastic pipe, four inch PVC and six inch wooden ductwork. I've had furnace filters, Hepa filters, bag filters and five feet tall cartridge filters. You name it, I've bought it, tore the shop up installing it, and ripped it back out to try something else. I currently have TWO full sized, ultra efficient cyclones powered by a total of eight horses. I have an ambient filtration unit that cleans all of the air in the shop once every two or three seconds. And, you know what? My shop is still dusty.
> 
> How is it that I, owner of what I think is the best possible equipment a small shop could ever hope for, have dusty floors? Simple- you have to turn the stuff on.
> 
> The fact is, it doesn't matter if you have a cheap shop vac or a $2,000 cyclone. It's useless if you don't use it. Now, don't get me wrong. My collector runs quite a lot. But how many times do we find ourselves making just one quick cut here, boring one quick hole there, without bothering to turn the thing on? It happens all the time, and the dust builds up. Then, you go to rip a couple of boards and you see all the dust already there and you think "what's the point", you may as well just work with the collector off until you get a chance to vacuum this mess up anyway…
> 
> Whether you're into dust collection to save your lungs, or to save your broom, it's not really about the equipment as much as it's about the way you work. If you have a routine that includes opening the blast gate, turning on the system, making the cut, turning off the system and closing the blast gate, you're golden. But if you don't discipline yourself to follow each of those steps every time, you're wasting your dust collection dollars.
> 
> Just as you must develop the habit of donning safety gear before using a machine, operating the dust collection system must be second nature. Otherwise you should just save your money and buy a good broom. Sound like a hassle? It is… at first. But why'd you go and spend all that money if you're still snorting dust and sweeping up chips? They say it takes forty days to develop a habit. If you're a weekend woodworker, you may need a year to get in your forty days. But, in time, using your dust collection system will become as natural to you as a triple-suflex-body-slam was to Randy "Macho Man" Savage.
> 
> CHECK OUT THE NEW WEBSITE- Read more blogs, watch full episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking, see video tool reviews, tips, and a whole lot more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, take a sentimental journey with me to my childhood… 'cause "Hulkamania is runnin' wild!"


I am not talking about leaving it running all the time. I just mean I have a tendency to not turn it on if I am just making one cut, especially if a blast gate was left open on the other side of the shop. But one cut here, another there, suddenly I have a mess and I'm breathing dust again! You have to be committed!


----------



## FreshSawDust

StumpyNubs said:


> *What Hulk Hogan and Andre the Giant taught me about dust collection...*
> 
> Recently we did a series of episodes on dust collection, discussing everything from filtration through mustache cultivation to industrial sounding words like "cyclones" and "pipe". We spent four episodes on it, and how those long winter weekends flew by as you gathered the family in front of the computer screen with cups of hot coco and excited giggles of anticipation.
> 
> But I'll be the first one to admit, this stuff all gets a little confusing. Dust collection is a lot like professional wrestling. (Stick with me on this…) Everybody wants to show off their muscle, scream a lot, and maybe throw a folding chair or two. But it's mostly a lot of hype. I grew up thinking Andre the Giant and Hulk Hogan were both good guys who always teamed up to fight the evil forces of Jake the Snake Roberts and the Junkyard Dog. But then the Hulkster fought the Giant in WrestleMania III and the next think I knew Hogan was wearing a black bandana and Andre was the retarded giant in The Princess Bride. My whole world was turned upside down!
> 
> What were we talking about? Oh, yah… dust collection. You see, I started woodworking with a dust collection system that included a broom and an air gun on my compressor. That kept the chips from piling up around my ankles and the fine dust was collected at the end of the day in a tissue when I blew my nose.
> 
> From there I upgraded state of the art system that included a shop vac and a series of 2" tubes with blast gates to hook up my machines. Fine dust? Who cared, it was harmless as long as you didn't breath. Next thing I know I'm told I need to go bigger, and bigger, and louder and bigger. One group is screaming about cubic feet per minute, the other shouts back about micron filtration. It's enough to make me turn that air gun on myself and end it all.
> 
> The "chippies" are on the one extreme. They say you don't need any dust collection as long as you can keep your head above the sawdust pile. Their ideal system is a snow shovel to clear the woodchip drifts out of the way once a year.
> 
> On the other extreme are the "dusties". These are the guys who believe the tiniest spec of dust will kill you faster than an anthrax scratch-n-sniff sticker. Their ideal system includes an F-5 tornado encased in a giant steel cone with ducts that a child can crawl through hooked to every machine, and the dog just in case it sheds.
> 
> As the mad woodworking scientist who brought the wooden "Franken-cyclone" to life (Episode #31), I take great pride in my dust collection prowess. I've studied the subject from every angle: upside down, right side up, backwards and the other way too. I have tried everything, spent a small fortune and a good part of my woodworking career trying to achieve the perfect solution. Besides the broom and the shop vac system mentioned above, I've tried a series of four shop vacs, a trash can cyclone, a single stage dust collector (Harbor Freight), TWO single stage collectors, a homemade cyclone, and a state of the art, five horse, super sucking machine. I've used vacuum hoses, plastic pipe, four inch PVC and six inch wooden ductwork. I've had furnace filters, Hepa filters, bag filters and five feet tall cartridge filters. You name it, I've bought it, tore the shop up installing it, and ripped it back out to try something else. I currently have TWO full sized, ultra efficient cyclones powered by a total of eight horses. I have an ambient filtration unit that cleans all of the air in the shop once every two or three seconds. And, you know what? My shop is still dusty.
> 
> How is it that I, owner of what I think is the best possible equipment a small shop could ever hope for, have dusty floors? Simple- you have to turn the stuff on.
> 
> The fact is, it doesn't matter if you have a cheap shop vac or a $2,000 cyclone. It's useless if you don't use it. Now, don't get me wrong. My collector runs quite a lot. But how many times do we find ourselves making just one quick cut here, boring one quick hole there, without bothering to turn the thing on? It happens all the time, and the dust builds up. Then, you go to rip a couple of boards and you see all the dust already there and you think "what's the point", you may as well just work with the collector off until you get a chance to vacuum this mess up anyway…
> 
> Whether you're into dust collection to save your lungs, or to save your broom, it's not really about the equipment as much as it's about the way you work. If you have a routine that includes opening the blast gate, turning on the system, making the cut, turning off the system and closing the blast gate, you're golden. But if you don't discipline yourself to follow each of those steps every time, you're wasting your dust collection dollars.
> 
> Just as you must develop the habit of donning safety gear before using a machine, operating the dust collection system must be second nature. Otherwise you should just save your money and buy a good broom. Sound like a hassle? It is… at first. But why'd you go and spend all that money if you're still snorting dust and sweeping up chips? They say it takes forty days to develop a habit. If you're a weekend woodworker, you may need a year to get in your forty days. But, in time, using your dust collection system will become as natural to you as a triple-suflex-body-slam was to Randy "Macho Man" Savage.
> 
> CHECK OUT THE NEW WEBSITE- Read more blogs, watch full episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking, see video tool reviews, tips, and a whole lot more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, take a sentimental journey with me to my childhood… 'cause "Hulkamania is runnin' wild!"


I'd buy a Stumpy Nubs coloring book.


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *What Hulk Hogan and Andre the Giant taught me about dust collection...*
> 
> Recently we did a series of episodes on dust collection, discussing everything from filtration through mustache cultivation to industrial sounding words like "cyclones" and "pipe". We spent four episodes on it, and how those long winter weekends flew by as you gathered the family in front of the computer screen with cups of hot coco and excited giggles of anticipation.
> 
> But I'll be the first one to admit, this stuff all gets a little confusing. Dust collection is a lot like professional wrestling. (Stick with me on this…) Everybody wants to show off their muscle, scream a lot, and maybe throw a folding chair or two. But it's mostly a lot of hype. I grew up thinking Andre the Giant and Hulk Hogan were both good guys who always teamed up to fight the evil forces of Jake the Snake Roberts and the Junkyard Dog. But then the Hulkster fought the Giant in WrestleMania III and the next think I knew Hogan was wearing a black bandana and Andre was the retarded giant in The Princess Bride. My whole world was turned upside down!
> 
> What were we talking about? Oh, yah… dust collection. You see, I started woodworking with a dust collection system that included a broom and an air gun on my compressor. That kept the chips from piling up around my ankles and the fine dust was collected at the end of the day in a tissue when I blew my nose.
> 
> From there I upgraded state of the art system that included a shop vac and a series of 2" tubes with blast gates to hook up my machines. Fine dust? Who cared, it was harmless as long as you didn't breath. Next thing I know I'm told I need to go bigger, and bigger, and louder and bigger. One group is screaming about cubic feet per minute, the other shouts back about micron filtration. It's enough to make me turn that air gun on myself and end it all.
> 
> The "chippies" are on the one extreme. They say you don't need any dust collection as long as you can keep your head above the sawdust pile. Their ideal system is a snow shovel to clear the woodchip drifts out of the way once a year.
> 
> On the other extreme are the "dusties". These are the guys who believe the tiniest spec of dust will kill you faster than an anthrax scratch-n-sniff sticker. Their ideal system includes an F-5 tornado encased in a giant steel cone with ducts that a child can crawl through hooked to every machine, and the dog just in case it sheds.
> 
> As the mad woodworking scientist who brought the wooden "Franken-cyclone" to life (Episode #31), I take great pride in my dust collection prowess. I've studied the subject from every angle: upside down, right side up, backwards and the other way too. I have tried everything, spent a small fortune and a good part of my woodworking career trying to achieve the perfect solution. Besides the broom and the shop vac system mentioned above, I've tried a series of four shop vacs, a trash can cyclone, a single stage dust collector (Harbor Freight), TWO single stage collectors, a homemade cyclone, and a state of the art, five horse, super sucking machine. I've used vacuum hoses, plastic pipe, four inch PVC and six inch wooden ductwork. I've had furnace filters, Hepa filters, bag filters and five feet tall cartridge filters. You name it, I've bought it, tore the shop up installing it, and ripped it back out to try something else. I currently have TWO full sized, ultra efficient cyclones powered by a total of eight horses. I have an ambient filtration unit that cleans all of the air in the shop once every two or three seconds. And, you know what? My shop is still dusty.
> 
> How is it that I, owner of what I think is the best possible equipment a small shop could ever hope for, have dusty floors? Simple- you have to turn the stuff on.
> 
> The fact is, it doesn't matter if you have a cheap shop vac or a $2,000 cyclone. It's useless if you don't use it. Now, don't get me wrong. My collector runs quite a lot. But how many times do we find ourselves making just one quick cut here, boring one quick hole there, without bothering to turn the thing on? It happens all the time, and the dust builds up. Then, you go to rip a couple of boards and you see all the dust already there and you think "what's the point", you may as well just work with the collector off until you get a chance to vacuum this mess up anyway…
> 
> Whether you're into dust collection to save your lungs, or to save your broom, it's not really about the equipment as much as it's about the way you work. If you have a routine that includes opening the blast gate, turning on the system, making the cut, turning off the system and closing the blast gate, you're golden. But if you don't discipline yourself to follow each of those steps every time, you're wasting your dust collection dollars.
> 
> Just as you must develop the habit of donning safety gear before using a machine, operating the dust collection system must be second nature. Otherwise you should just save your money and buy a good broom. Sound like a hassle? It is… at first. But why'd you go and spend all that money if you're still snorting dust and sweeping up chips? They say it takes forty days to develop a habit. If you're a weekend woodworker, you may need a year to get in your forty days. But, in time, using your dust collection system will become as natural to you as a triple-suflex-body-slam was to Randy "Macho Man" Savage.
> 
> CHECK OUT THE NEW WEBSITE- Read more blogs, watch full episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking, see video tool reviews, tips, and a whole lot more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, take a sentimental journey with me to my childhood… 'cause "Hulkamania is runnin' wild!"


Stumpy,
I agree, completely!
YOU should be COMMITTED!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *What Hulk Hogan and Andre the Giant taught me about dust collection...*
> 
> Recently we did a series of episodes on dust collection, discussing everything from filtration through mustache cultivation to industrial sounding words like "cyclones" and "pipe". We spent four episodes on it, and how those long winter weekends flew by as you gathered the family in front of the computer screen with cups of hot coco and excited giggles of anticipation.
> 
> But I'll be the first one to admit, this stuff all gets a little confusing. Dust collection is a lot like professional wrestling. (Stick with me on this…) Everybody wants to show off their muscle, scream a lot, and maybe throw a folding chair or two. But it's mostly a lot of hype. I grew up thinking Andre the Giant and Hulk Hogan were both good guys who always teamed up to fight the evil forces of Jake the Snake Roberts and the Junkyard Dog. But then the Hulkster fought the Giant in WrestleMania III and the next think I knew Hogan was wearing a black bandana and Andre was the retarded giant in The Princess Bride. My whole world was turned upside down!
> 
> What were we talking about? Oh, yah… dust collection. You see, I started woodworking with a dust collection system that included a broom and an air gun on my compressor. That kept the chips from piling up around my ankles and the fine dust was collected at the end of the day in a tissue when I blew my nose.
> 
> From there I upgraded state of the art system that included a shop vac and a series of 2" tubes with blast gates to hook up my machines. Fine dust? Who cared, it was harmless as long as you didn't breath. Next thing I know I'm told I need to go bigger, and bigger, and louder and bigger. One group is screaming about cubic feet per minute, the other shouts back about micron filtration. It's enough to make me turn that air gun on myself and end it all.
> 
> The "chippies" are on the one extreme. They say you don't need any dust collection as long as you can keep your head above the sawdust pile. Their ideal system is a snow shovel to clear the woodchip drifts out of the way once a year.
> 
> On the other extreme are the "dusties". These are the guys who believe the tiniest spec of dust will kill you faster than an anthrax scratch-n-sniff sticker. Their ideal system includes an F-5 tornado encased in a giant steel cone with ducts that a child can crawl through hooked to every machine, and the dog just in case it sheds.
> 
> As the mad woodworking scientist who brought the wooden "Franken-cyclone" to life (Episode #31), I take great pride in my dust collection prowess. I've studied the subject from every angle: upside down, right side up, backwards and the other way too. I have tried everything, spent a small fortune and a good part of my woodworking career trying to achieve the perfect solution. Besides the broom and the shop vac system mentioned above, I've tried a series of four shop vacs, a trash can cyclone, a single stage dust collector (Harbor Freight), TWO single stage collectors, a homemade cyclone, and a state of the art, five horse, super sucking machine. I've used vacuum hoses, plastic pipe, four inch PVC and six inch wooden ductwork. I've had furnace filters, Hepa filters, bag filters and five feet tall cartridge filters. You name it, I've bought it, tore the shop up installing it, and ripped it back out to try something else. I currently have TWO full sized, ultra efficient cyclones powered by a total of eight horses. I have an ambient filtration unit that cleans all of the air in the shop once every two or three seconds. And, you know what? My shop is still dusty.
> 
> How is it that I, owner of what I think is the best possible equipment a small shop could ever hope for, have dusty floors? Simple- you have to turn the stuff on.
> 
> The fact is, it doesn't matter if you have a cheap shop vac or a $2,000 cyclone. It's useless if you don't use it. Now, don't get me wrong. My collector runs quite a lot. But how many times do we find ourselves making just one quick cut here, boring one quick hole there, without bothering to turn the thing on? It happens all the time, and the dust builds up. Then, you go to rip a couple of boards and you see all the dust already there and you think "what's the point", you may as well just work with the collector off until you get a chance to vacuum this mess up anyway…
> 
> Whether you're into dust collection to save your lungs, or to save your broom, it's not really about the equipment as much as it's about the way you work. If you have a routine that includes opening the blast gate, turning on the system, making the cut, turning off the system and closing the blast gate, you're golden. But if you don't discipline yourself to follow each of those steps every time, you're wasting your dust collection dollars.
> 
> Just as you must develop the habit of donning safety gear before using a machine, operating the dust collection system must be second nature. Otherwise you should just save your money and buy a good broom. Sound like a hassle? It is… at first. But why'd you go and spend all that money if you're still snorting dust and sweeping up chips? They say it takes forty days to develop a habit. If you're a weekend woodworker, you may need a year to get in your forty days. But, in time, using your dust collection system will become as natural to you as a triple-suflex-body-slam was to Randy "Macho Man" Savage.
> 
> CHECK OUT THE NEW WEBSITE- Read more blogs, watch full episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking, see video tool reviews, tips, and a whole lot more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, take a sentimental journey with me to my childhood… 'cause "Hulkamania is runnin' wild!"


Good one, Randy. I knew I was right when I told them we should keep you around!


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *What Hulk Hogan and Andre the Giant taught me about dust collection...*
> 
> Recently we did a series of episodes on dust collection, discussing everything from filtration through mustache cultivation to industrial sounding words like "cyclones" and "pipe". We spent four episodes on it, and how those long winter weekends flew by as you gathered the family in front of the computer screen with cups of hot coco and excited giggles of anticipation.
> 
> But I'll be the first one to admit, this stuff all gets a little confusing. Dust collection is a lot like professional wrestling. (Stick with me on this…) Everybody wants to show off their muscle, scream a lot, and maybe throw a folding chair or two. But it's mostly a lot of hype. I grew up thinking Andre the Giant and Hulk Hogan were both good guys who always teamed up to fight the evil forces of Jake the Snake Roberts and the Junkyard Dog. But then the Hulkster fought the Giant in WrestleMania III and the next think I knew Hogan was wearing a black bandana and Andre was the retarded giant in The Princess Bride. My whole world was turned upside down!
> 
> What were we talking about? Oh, yah… dust collection. You see, I started woodworking with a dust collection system that included a broom and an air gun on my compressor. That kept the chips from piling up around my ankles and the fine dust was collected at the end of the day in a tissue when I blew my nose.
> 
> From there I upgraded state of the art system that included a shop vac and a series of 2" tubes with blast gates to hook up my machines. Fine dust? Who cared, it was harmless as long as you didn't breath. Next thing I know I'm told I need to go bigger, and bigger, and louder and bigger. One group is screaming about cubic feet per minute, the other shouts back about micron filtration. It's enough to make me turn that air gun on myself and end it all.
> 
> The "chippies" are on the one extreme. They say you don't need any dust collection as long as you can keep your head above the sawdust pile. Their ideal system is a snow shovel to clear the woodchip drifts out of the way once a year.
> 
> On the other extreme are the "dusties". These are the guys who believe the tiniest spec of dust will kill you faster than an anthrax scratch-n-sniff sticker. Their ideal system includes an F-5 tornado encased in a giant steel cone with ducts that a child can crawl through hooked to every machine, and the dog just in case it sheds.
> 
> As the mad woodworking scientist who brought the wooden "Franken-cyclone" to life (Episode #31), I take great pride in my dust collection prowess. I've studied the subject from every angle: upside down, right side up, backwards and the other way too. I have tried everything, spent a small fortune and a good part of my woodworking career trying to achieve the perfect solution. Besides the broom and the shop vac system mentioned above, I've tried a series of four shop vacs, a trash can cyclone, a single stage dust collector (Harbor Freight), TWO single stage collectors, a homemade cyclone, and a state of the art, five horse, super sucking machine. I've used vacuum hoses, plastic pipe, four inch PVC and six inch wooden ductwork. I've had furnace filters, Hepa filters, bag filters and five feet tall cartridge filters. You name it, I've bought it, tore the shop up installing it, and ripped it back out to try something else. I currently have TWO full sized, ultra efficient cyclones powered by a total of eight horses. I have an ambient filtration unit that cleans all of the air in the shop once every two or three seconds. And, you know what? My shop is still dusty.
> 
> How is it that I, owner of what I think is the best possible equipment a small shop could ever hope for, have dusty floors? Simple- you have to turn the stuff on.
> 
> The fact is, it doesn't matter if you have a cheap shop vac or a $2,000 cyclone. It's useless if you don't use it. Now, don't get me wrong. My collector runs quite a lot. But how many times do we find ourselves making just one quick cut here, boring one quick hole there, without bothering to turn the thing on? It happens all the time, and the dust builds up. Then, you go to rip a couple of boards and you see all the dust already there and you think "what's the point", you may as well just work with the collector off until you get a chance to vacuum this mess up anyway…
> 
> Whether you're into dust collection to save your lungs, or to save your broom, it's not really about the equipment as much as it's about the way you work. If you have a routine that includes opening the blast gate, turning on the system, making the cut, turning off the system and closing the blast gate, you're golden. But if you don't discipline yourself to follow each of those steps every time, you're wasting your dust collection dollars.
> 
> Just as you must develop the habit of donning safety gear before using a machine, operating the dust collection system must be second nature. Otherwise you should just save your money and buy a good broom. Sound like a hassle? It is… at first. But why'd you go and spend all that money if you're still snorting dust and sweeping up chips? They say it takes forty days to develop a habit. If you're a weekend woodworker, you may need a year to get in your forty days. But, in time, using your dust collection system will become as natural to you as a triple-suflex-body-slam was to Randy "Macho Man" Savage.
> 
> CHECK OUT THE NEW WEBSITE- Read more blogs, watch full episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking, see video tool reviews, tips, and a whole lot more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, take a sentimental journey with me to my childhood… 'cause "Hulkamania is runnin' wild!"


I am a PERECT example of…..
A BAD example!!!


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *What Hulk Hogan and Andre the Giant taught me about dust collection...*
> 
> Recently we did a series of episodes on dust collection, discussing everything from filtration through mustache cultivation to industrial sounding words like "cyclones" and "pipe". We spent four episodes on it, and how those long winter weekends flew by as you gathered the family in front of the computer screen with cups of hot coco and excited giggles of anticipation.
> 
> But I'll be the first one to admit, this stuff all gets a little confusing. Dust collection is a lot like professional wrestling. (Stick with me on this…) Everybody wants to show off their muscle, scream a lot, and maybe throw a folding chair or two. But it's mostly a lot of hype. I grew up thinking Andre the Giant and Hulk Hogan were both good guys who always teamed up to fight the evil forces of Jake the Snake Roberts and the Junkyard Dog. But then the Hulkster fought the Giant in WrestleMania III and the next think I knew Hogan was wearing a black bandana and Andre was the retarded giant in The Princess Bride. My whole world was turned upside down!
> 
> What were we talking about? Oh, yah… dust collection. You see, I started woodworking with a dust collection system that included a broom and an air gun on my compressor. That kept the chips from piling up around my ankles and the fine dust was collected at the end of the day in a tissue when I blew my nose.
> 
> From there I upgraded state of the art system that included a shop vac and a series of 2" tubes with blast gates to hook up my machines. Fine dust? Who cared, it was harmless as long as you didn't breath. Next thing I know I'm told I need to go bigger, and bigger, and louder and bigger. One group is screaming about cubic feet per minute, the other shouts back about micron filtration. It's enough to make me turn that air gun on myself and end it all.
> 
> The "chippies" are on the one extreme. They say you don't need any dust collection as long as you can keep your head above the sawdust pile. Their ideal system is a snow shovel to clear the woodchip drifts out of the way once a year.
> 
> On the other extreme are the "dusties". These are the guys who believe the tiniest spec of dust will kill you faster than an anthrax scratch-n-sniff sticker. Their ideal system includes an F-5 tornado encased in a giant steel cone with ducts that a child can crawl through hooked to every machine, and the dog just in case it sheds.
> 
> As the mad woodworking scientist who brought the wooden "Franken-cyclone" to life (Episode #31), I take great pride in my dust collection prowess. I've studied the subject from every angle: upside down, right side up, backwards and the other way too. I have tried everything, spent a small fortune and a good part of my woodworking career trying to achieve the perfect solution. Besides the broom and the shop vac system mentioned above, I've tried a series of four shop vacs, a trash can cyclone, a single stage dust collector (Harbor Freight), TWO single stage collectors, a homemade cyclone, and a state of the art, five horse, super sucking machine. I've used vacuum hoses, plastic pipe, four inch PVC and six inch wooden ductwork. I've had furnace filters, Hepa filters, bag filters and five feet tall cartridge filters. You name it, I've bought it, tore the shop up installing it, and ripped it back out to try something else. I currently have TWO full sized, ultra efficient cyclones powered by a total of eight horses. I have an ambient filtration unit that cleans all of the air in the shop once every two or three seconds. And, you know what? My shop is still dusty.
> 
> How is it that I, owner of what I think is the best possible equipment a small shop could ever hope for, have dusty floors? Simple- you have to turn the stuff on.
> 
> The fact is, it doesn't matter if you have a cheap shop vac or a $2,000 cyclone. It's useless if you don't use it. Now, don't get me wrong. My collector runs quite a lot. But how many times do we find ourselves making just one quick cut here, boring one quick hole there, without bothering to turn the thing on? It happens all the time, and the dust builds up. Then, you go to rip a couple of boards and you see all the dust already there and you think "what's the point", you may as well just work with the collector off until you get a chance to vacuum this mess up anyway…
> 
> Whether you're into dust collection to save your lungs, or to save your broom, it's not really about the equipment as much as it's about the way you work. If you have a routine that includes opening the blast gate, turning on the system, making the cut, turning off the system and closing the blast gate, you're golden. But if you don't discipline yourself to follow each of those steps every time, you're wasting your dust collection dollars.
> 
> Just as you must develop the habit of donning safety gear before using a machine, operating the dust collection system must be second nature. Otherwise you should just save your money and buy a good broom. Sound like a hassle? It is… at first. But why'd you go and spend all that money if you're still snorting dust and sweeping up chips? They say it takes forty days to develop a habit. If you're a weekend woodworker, you may need a year to get in your forty days. But, in time, using your dust collection system will become as natural to you as a triple-suflex-body-slam was to Randy "Macho Man" Savage.
> 
> CHECK OUT THE NEW WEBSITE- Read more blogs, watch full episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking, see video tool reviews, tips, and a whole lot more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, take a sentimental journey with me to my childhood… 'cause "Hulkamania is runnin' wild!"


A very fine, newly designed website, Stumpy. Keep on, keepin on. Don't ever fire MustacheMike.


----------



## Planeman40

StumpyNubs said:


> *What Hulk Hogan and Andre the Giant taught me about dust collection...*
> 
> Recently we did a series of episodes on dust collection, discussing everything from filtration through mustache cultivation to industrial sounding words like "cyclones" and "pipe". We spent four episodes on it, and how those long winter weekends flew by as you gathered the family in front of the computer screen with cups of hot coco and excited giggles of anticipation.
> 
> But I'll be the first one to admit, this stuff all gets a little confusing. Dust collection is a lot like professional wrestling. (Stick with me on this…) Everybody wants to show off their muscle, scream a lot, and maybe throw a folding chair or two. But it's mostly a lot of hype. I grew up thinking Andre the Giant and Hulk Hogan were both good guys who always teamed up to fight the evil forces of Jake the Snake Roberts and the Junkyard Dog. But then the Hulkster fought the Giant in WrestleMania III and the next think I knew Hogan was wearing a black bandana and Andre was the retarded giant in The Princess Bride. My whole world was turned upside down!
> 
> What were we talking about? Oh, yah… dust collection. You see, I started woodworking with a dust collection system that included a broom and an air gun on my compressor. That kept the chips from piling up around my ankles and the fine dust was collected at the end of the day in a tissue when I blew my nose.
> 
> From there I upgraded state of the art system that included a shop vac and a series of 2" tubes with blast gates to hook up my machines. Fine dust? Who cared, it was harmless as long as you didn't breath. Next thing I know I'm told I need to go bigger, and bigger, and louder and bigger. One group is screaming about cubic feet per minute, the other shouts back about micron filtration. It's enough to make me turn that air gun on myself and end it all.
> 
> The "chippies" are on the one extreme. They say you don't need any dust collection as long as you can keep your head above the sawdust pile. Their ideal system is a snow shovel to clear the woodchip drifts out of the way once a year.
> 
> On the other extreme are the "dusties". These are the guys who believe the tiniest spec of dust will kill you faster than an anthrax scratch-n-sniff sticker. Their ideal system includes an F-5 tornado encased in a giant steel cone with ducts that a child can crawl through hooked to every machine, and the dog just in case it sheds.
> 
> As the mad woodworking scientist who brought the wooden "Franken-cyclone" to life (Episode #31), I take great pride in my dust collection prowess. I've studied the subject from every angle: upside down, right side up, backwards and the other way too. I have tried everything, spent a small fortune and a good part of my woodworking career trying to achieve the perfect solution. Besides the broom and the shop vac system mentioned above, I've tried a series of four shop vacs, a trash can cyclone, a single stage dust collector (Harbor Freight), TWO single stage collectors, a homemade cyclone, and a state of the art, five horse, super sucking machine. I've used vacuum hoses, plastic pipe, four inch PVC and six inch wooden ductwork. I've had furnace filters, Hepa filters, bag filters and five feet tall cartridge filters. You name it, I've bought it, tore the shop up installing it, and ripped it back out to try something else. I currently have TWO full sized, ultra efficient cyclones powered by a total of eight horses. I have an ambient filtration unit that cleans all of the air in the shop once every two or three seconds. And, you know what? My shop is still dusty.
> 
> How is it that I, owner of what I think is the best possible equipment a small shop could ever hope for, have dusty floors? Simple- you have to turn the stuff on.
> 
> The fact is, it doesn't matter if you have a cheap shop vac or a $2,000 cyclone. It's useless if you don't use it. Now, don't get me wrong. My collector runs quite a lot. But how many times do we find ourselves making just one quick cut here, boring one quick hole there, without bothering to turn the thing on? It happens all the time, and the dust builds up. Then, you go to rip a couple of boards and you see all the dust already there and you think "what's the point", you may as well just work with the collector off until you get a chance to vacuum this mess up anyway…
> 
> Whether you're into dust collection to save your lungs, or to save your broom, it's not really about the equipment as much as it's about the way you work. If you have a routine that includes opening the blast gate, turning on the system, making the cut, turning off the system and closing the blast gate, you're golden. But if you don't discipline yourself to follow each of those steps every time, you're wasting your dust collection dollars.
> 
> Just as you must develop the habit of donning safety gear before using a machine, operating the dust collection system must be second nature. Otherwise you should just save your money and buy a good broom. Sound like a hassle? It is… at first. But why'd you go and spend all that money if you're still snorting dust and sweeping up chips? They say it takes forty days to develop a habit. If you're a weekend woodworker, you may need a year to get in your forty days. But, in time, using your dust collection system will become as natural to you as a triple-suflex-body-slam was to Randy "Macho Man" Savage.
> 
> CHECK OUT THE NEW WEBSITE- Read more blogs, watch full episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking, see video tool reviews, tips, and a whole lot more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, take a sentimental journey with me to my childhood… 'cause "Hulkamania is runnin' wild!"


Ole Stump, you are right about it ain't doin' you no good if it ain't on!

Thanks to a brief buried comment her on LumberJocks I have this problem solved now. I have a nice Hammer K3 48" x 48" saw that is hooked up to a large Delta vacuum. The problem was I was too lazy to walk over to the vacuum to turn it on for just one quick cut. But I realized I was making a lot of "quick cuts" and the sawdust was getting a little thick. I looked into getting a remote switch but at around $70 it was just a little much on my retired income. Then I read the LumberJocks post about this remote that only cost me $14 delivered to my door. I doubted that it would take the amperage needed by my large Delta vacuum, but what the hell, it was cheap and I could give it a try. Well son, that remote came in and it was heavily built with a 13 amp rating. You can get it here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001Q9EFUK/ref=asc_df_B001Q9EFUK2460276?smid=A12PLPKD643ZPC&tag=dealtmp649267-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395129&creativeASIN=B001Q9EFUK. I took the little remote part and super-glued it to a strong magnet - http://www.harborfreight.com/66mm-round-magnet-96650.html - and put it next to my saw's on-off switch. Now I can easily turn the vacuum on when I turn turn saw on!

Planeman


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *What Hulk Hogan and Andre the Giant taught me about dust collection...*
> 
> Recently we did a series of episodes on dust collection, discussing everything from filtration through mustache cultivation to industrial sounding words like "cyclones" and "pipe". We spent four episodes on it, and how those long winter weekends flew by as you gathered the family in front of the computer screen with cups of hot coco and excited giggles of anticipation.
> 
> But I'll be the first one to admit, this stuff all gets a little confusing. Dust collection is a lot like professional wrestling. (Stick with me on this…) Everybody wants to show off their muscle, scream a lot, and maybe throw a folding chair or two. But it's mostly a lot of hype. I grew up thinking Andre the Giant and Hulk Hogan were both good guys who always teamed up to fight the evil forces of Jake the Snake Roberts and the Junkyard Dog. But then the Hulkster fought the Giant in WrestleMania III and the next think I knew Hogan was wearing a black bandana and Andre was the retarded giant in The Princess Bride. My whole world was turned upside down!
> 
> What were we talking about? Oh, yah… dust collection. You see, I started woodworking with a dust collection system that included a broom and an air gun on my compressor. That kept the chips from piling up around my ankles and the fine dust was collected at the end of the day in a tissue when I blew my nose.
> 
> From there I upgraded state of the art system that included a shop vac and a series of 2" tubes with blast gates to hook up my machines. Fine dust? Who cared, it was harmless as long as you didn't breath. Next thing I know I'm told I need to go bigger, and bigger, and louder and bigger. One group is screaming about cubic feet per minute, the other shouts back about micron filtration. It's enough to make me turn that air gun on myself and end it all.
> 
> The "chippies" are on the one extreme. They say you don't need any dust collection as long as you can keep your head above the sawdust pile. Their ideal system is a snow shovel to clear the woodchip drifts out of the way once a year.
> 
> On the other extreme are the "dusties". These are the guys who believe the tiniest spec of dust will kill you faster than an anthrax scratch-n-sniff sticker. Their ideal system includes an F-5 tornado encased in a giant steel cone with ducts that a child can crawl through hooked to every machine, and the dog just in case it sheds.
> 
> As the mad woodworking scientist who brought the wooden "Franken-cyclone" to life (Episode #31), I take great pride in my dust collection prowess. I've studied the subject from every angle: upside down, right side up, backwards and the other way too. I have tried everything, spent a small fortune and a good part of my woodworking career trying to achieve the perfect solution. Besides the broom and the shop vac system mentioned above, I've tried a series of four shop vacs, a trash can cyclone, a single stage dust collector (Harbor Freight), TWO single stage collectors, a homemade cyclone, and a state of the art, five horse, super sucking machine. I've used vacuum hoses, plastic pipe, four inch PVC and six inch wooden ductwork. I've had furnace filters, Hepa filters, bag filters and five feet tall cartridge filters. You name it, I've bought it, tore the shop up installing it, and ripped it back out to try something else. I currently have TWO full sized, ultra efficient cyclones powered by a total of eight horses. I have an ambient filtration unit that cleans all of the air in the shop once every two or three seconds. And, you know what? My shop is still dusty.
> 
> How is it that I, owner of what I think is the best possible equipment a small shop could ever hope for, have dusty floors? Simple- you have to turn the stuff on.
> 
> The fact is, it doesn't matter if you have a cheap shop vac or a $2,000 cyclone. It's useless if you don't use it. Now, don't get me wrong. My collector runs quite a lot. But how many times do we find ourselves making just one quick cut here, boring one quick hole there, without bothering to turn the thing on? It happens all the time, and the dust builds up. Then, you go to rip a couple of boards and you see all the dust already there and you think "what's the point", you may as well just work with the collector off until you get a chance to vacuum this mess up anyway…
> 
> Whether you're into dust collection to save your lungs, or to save your broom, it's not really about the equipment as much as it's about the way you work. If you have a routine that includes opening the blast gate, turning on the system, making the cut, turning off the system and closing the blast gate, you're golden. But if you don't discipline yourself to follow each of those steps every time, you're wasting your dust collection dollars.
> 
> Just as you must develop the habit of donning safety gear before using a machine, operating the dust collection system must be second nature. Otherwise you should just save your money and buy a good broom. Sound like a hassle? It is… at first. But why'd you go and spend all that money if you're still snorting dust and sweeping up chips? They say it takes forty days to develop a habit. If you're a weekend woodworker, you may need a year to get in your forty days. But, in time, using your dust collection system will become as natural to you as a triple-suflex-body-slam was to Randy "Macho Man" Savage.
> 
> CHECK OUT THE NEW WEBSITE- Read more blogs, watch full episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking, see video tool reviews, tips, and a whole lot more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, take a sentimental journey with me to my childhood… 'cause "Hulkamania is runnin' wild!"


The automatic switches are great for one machine setups. But if you have a central dust collection system with a big collector and blast gates at every machine, each cut becomes a five step process:

1. Open the blast gate
2. Turn on the collector (with remote)
3. Make the cut.
4. Turn off the collector
5. Close the blast gate.

Invariably what happens is you are in a hurry and you realize that you didn't close the blast gate on the other side of the shop, and you don't want to walk over there and close it, then walk back and open the proper one just to make one cut.

I have seem remote controlled blast gates, but I like having two kidneys so I won't be buying them any time soon.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Stumpy Nubs: Troll Hunter (They taste like chicken)*

I am not just an somewhat overrated woodworker with an endless supply of bad jokes and a troubling affinity for blue denim shirts. I am also a naturalist, a man who spends his weekends in the wild observing exotic creatures and documenting their strange habits. My expeditions take me all over the worldwide web, to the lurking places of the most despicable of predators: the Woodworking Trolls. I've spent years among their kind, frequenting their natural habitat on woodworking message boards, blogs, chat rooms; any place where they can slip in through the comment threads to infect the community with their deadly venom.

It's true that no troll has never been photographed in the wild. They are elusive creatures who carefully conceal their true identities with clever avatars and tough-guy sounding knick names. They present themselves as experts in the craft with decades of experience and all the knowledge that you don't have. But I believe I know the truth. For one thing, the reason they are so seldom photographed is because they are among nature's ugliest mistakes of creation. We know this because they are never able to achieve meaningful lives. Men laugh at them, women refuse to mate with them. So they withdraw into their Cheetos littered nests deep within their parents basements where they lay in ambush, hunched over their keyboards waiting for a chance to strike.

Woodworking trolls have big appetites which are only satisfied by the misery of others. They hunt at all hours of the day or night and their strategy has been carefully developed over evenings in chat rooms where they argue among themselves, honing their techniques so as to be ever sharp at any opportunity. When they are on the hunt, they frequent their favorite places, the woodworking message boards where they've found past success. Their reputations have not gone unnoticed, so they must strike quickly and then disappear into the night before a proper defense can be made against them. Typically they roam on the outskirts of the forum, watching and reading. When they spy a herd of woodworkers peacefully frolicking around some interesting subject, the troll slips in among them, sometimes disguised as one of the herd. From this vantage point they can carefully size up the group and choose their victim.

The woodworking troll rarely goes for weakest of the herd because trolls have enormous egoes. The troll believes he can take anyone on, and they often launch themselves headlong into the fray with total abandon. The first strike may be to disagree with something that appears to be the consensus of the herd, even if they have to make a great leap to do so. Facts are not in their bag of tricks, they strive only to be contrary, to make a member of the herd look foolish. Many times this will elicit a reaction from their victim, which plays right into their plan. The troll now launches his most stinging weapon, the unprovoked insult. This is one of their most curious tactics since it makes them appear small and immature. But it inevitably leads to more discord, the entire herd may even be taken aback and adopt a defensive posture.

It is at this point that the troll feels the most confident. He's already achieved his primary goal, to disrupt a peaceful herd of woodworkers and make himself the center of attention. Now he pulls out all the stops, he launches into a long tirade against his target, twisting the victim's words to make himself appear the innocent victim. If he's lucky he can manipulate the conversation so much that he confuses the herd, causing them to begin attacking each other. The original target may now become frustrated and lash out in a way he may never have done before, perhaps hurling his own insult at the troll. This is when the troll employs his master stroke. He reacts to the victim's words as if he's been stabbed to the heart, mortally wounded by an entirely uncalled for attack. He refers to himself in the most innocent of terms, he's just a kindly old woodworker trying to share his knowledge and this mean old "so-and-so" not only rejected his help, but lashed out at him in the most unreasonable of ways! If the troll plays his hand perfectly, he can convince the rest of the herd to abandon the original victim, even cast him out. The woodworking troll, having fed on the misery he's created then disappears, leaving chaos behind on the message board. He slinks back to his lair to pat himself on the back and await his next opportunity to feed.










We've all seen the attacks of trolls in our favorite online woodworking communities. Maybe we were chatting with friends about dovetails and the attack come in the form of the old "you should cut pins first unless you're a moron… is that what you are, a moron?" type of comment. Or we were talking table saws and someone launched into a "you're an idiot because you don't own a Sawstop and you want children to lose their hands because you're evil" tirade. I know people who have perhaps never made a woodworking project in their lives. Yet they are top commenters on the woodworking forums. They like to argue about politics, they like to tell you you're wrong, they love to act like they know more than everyone else. But they almost never offer any sincere woodworking based thought to the community. They are constantly negative; if they have anything to say, it's that you didn't do this right, or you should have done that differently. They won't compliment your work because they say that's "not helpful", as if their constant nit picking is. Trolls are not always solitary creatures, they will occasionally team up to strike in tandem or come to one another's defense if an attack goes awry. If you look at the profile of a troll, you are likely to see other trolls make up his "buddies list".

My time among the woodworking herd has taught me something. I have bad days. I get cranky. I may even get mean once in a while. One morning I answered the door with a kick at groin level that still gives my mailman nightmares. I hate those occasions, they make me feel all dirty. But a troll lives that way, spends every day wallowing in the mud and pulling others in with him. I don't believe they realize how sad they seem to the rest of us. I think they are entirely unaware that we all know who they are and what they stand for. They believe they are doing a service for the woodworking community, not "taking any crap" and "calling people out". But in reality, and this is something they will never understand, woodworking trolls have robbed the communities they inhabit of the best and brightest. True craftsman, professionals who work long hours creating woodworking greatness and possess loads of knowledge to share, don't have time to deal with the trolls. So they leave the forums, message boards and chat rooms, taking their treasures elsewhere. I know of some top woodworkers who have entirely abandoned the online communities for just that reason. And the saddest part is, the trolls will never change because it is who they are.

I'm not exactly a celebrity woodworker, but I do deal with trolls every day. They leave their comments on stumpynubs.com, on my YouTube pages, on my Facebook wall. The little success I have achieved makes them angry and they feel like they have to put me down or find fault in something I do. Nothing is ever good enough for a troll. They have no comprehension of the work that others do, the time and effort that is freely given by their fellow woodworkers. They don't understand that while they're searching the internet looking for things to criticize, there are woodworkers trying to improve their skills, building projects and overcome challenges so they can share their solutions with the community. It's easy to comment on message boards, it's hard to actually be a woodworker.

But their demented plan for putting their fellow woodworkers in their place has backfired. Because instead of feeling bad, or changing to suit their preferences, woodworkers I know apply the lessons they teach in a different way. We take note of how arrogant they appear, how silly they look when they find fault in the work of others that took far more effort than they've ever done themselves. And when we see a guy who didn't cut his dovetails right, or who posted a video with poor editing and no sound, we ask ourselves "what would a troll do". Then we do the opposite.

Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## bobkas

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy Nubs: Troll Hunter (They taste like chicken)*
> 
> I am not just an somewhat overrated woodworker with an endless supply of bad jokes and a troubling affinity for blue denim shirts. I am also a naturalist, a man who spends his weekends in the wild observing exotic creatures and documenting their strange habits. My expeditions take me all over the worldwide web, to the lurking places of the most despicable of predators: the Woodworking Trolls. I've spent years among their kind, frequenting their natural habitat on woodworking message boards, blogs, chat rooms; any place where they can slip in through the comment threads to infect the community with their deadly venom.
> 
> It's true that no troll has never been photographed in the wild. They are elusive creatures who carefully conceal their true identities with clever avatars and tough-guy sounding knick names. They present themselves as experts in the craft with decades of experience and all the knowledge that you don't have. But I believe I know the truth. For one thing, the reason they are so seldom photographed is because they are among nature's ugliest mistakes of creation. We know this because they are never able to achieve meaningful lives. Men laugh at them, women refuse to mate with them. So they withdraw into their Cheetos littered nests deep within their parents basements where they lay in ambush, hunched over their keyboards waiting for a chance to strike.
> 
> Woodworking trolls have big appetites which are only satisfied by the misery of others. They hunt at all hours of the day or night and their strategy has been carefully developed over evenings in chat rooms where they argue among themselves, honing their techniques so as to be ever sharp at any opportunity. When they are on the hunt, they frequent their favorite places, the woodworking message boards where they've found past success. Their reputations have not gone unnoticed, so they must strike quickly and then disappear into the night before a proper defense can be made against them. Typically they roam on the outskirts of the forum, watching and reading. When they spy a herd of woodworkers peacefully frolicking around some interesting subject, the troll slips in among them, sometimes disguised as one of the herd. From this vantage point they can carefully size up the group and choose their victim.
> 
> The woodworking troll rarely goes for weakest of the herd because trolls have enormous egoes. The troll believes he can take anyone on, and they often launch themselves headlong into the fray with total abandon. The first strike may be to disagree with something that appears to be the consensus of the herd, even if they have to make a great leap to do so. Facts are not in their bag of tricks, they strive only to be contrary, to make a member of the herd look foolish. Many times this will elicit a reaction from their victim, which plays right into their plan. The troll now launches his most stinging weapon, the unprovoked insult. This is one of their most curious tactics since it makes them appear small and immature. But it inevitably leads to more discord, the entire herd may even be taken aback and adopt a defensive posture.
> 
> It is at this point that the troll feels the most confident. He's already achieved his primary goal, to disrupt a peaceful herd of woodworkers and make himself the center of attention. Now he pulls out all the stops, he launches into a long tirade against his target, twisting the victim's words to make himself appear the innocent victim. If he's lucky he can manipulate the conversation so much that he confuses the herd, causing them to begin attacking each other. The original target may now become frustrated and lash out in a way he may never have done before, perhaps hurling his own insult at the troll. This is when the troll employs his master stroke. He reacts to the victim's words as if he's been stabbed to the heart, mortally wounded by an entirely uncalled for attack. He refers to himself in the most innocent of terms, he's just a kindly old woodworker trying to share his knowledge and this mean old "so-and-so" not only rejected his help, but lashed out at him in the most unreasonable of ways! If the troll plays his hand perfectly, he can convince the rest of the herd to abandon the original victim, even cast him out. The woodworking troll, having fed on the misery he's created then disappears, leaving chaos behind on the message board. He slinks back to his lair to pat himself on the back and await his next opportunity to feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've all seen the attacks of trolls in our favorite online woodworking communities. Maybe we were chatting with friends about dovetails and the attack come in the form of the old "you should cut pins first unless you're a moron… is that what you are, a moron?" type of comment. Or we were talking table saws and someone launched into a "you're an idiot because you don't own a Sawstop and you want children to lose their hands because you're evil" tirade. I know people who have perhaps never made a woodworking project in their lives. Yet they are top commenters on the woodworking forums. They like to argue about politics, they like to tell you you're wrong, they love to act like they know more than everyone else. But they almost never offer any sincere woodworking based thought to the community. They are constantly negative; if they have anything to say, it's that you didn't do this right, or you should have done that differently. They won't compliment your work because they say that's "not helpful", as if their constant nit picking is. Trolls are not always solitary creatures, they will occasionally team up to strike in tandem or come to one another's defense if an attack goes awry. If you look at the profile of a troll, you are likely to see other trolls make up his "buddies list".
> 
> My time among the woodworking herd has taught me something. I have bad days. I get cranky. I may even get mean once in a while. One morning I answered the door with a kick at groin level that still gives my mailman nightmares. I hate those occasions, they make me feel all dirty. But a troll lives that way, spends every day wallowing in the mud and pulling others in with him. I don't believe they realize how sad they seem to the rest of us. I think they are entirely unaware that we all know who they are and what they stand for. They believe they are doing a service for the woodworking community, not "taking any crap" and "calling people out". But in reality, and this is something they will never understand, woodworking trolls have robbed the communities they inhabit of the best and brightest. True craftsman, professionals who work long hours creating woodworking greatness and possess loads of knowledge to share, don't have time to deal with the trolls. So they leave the forums, message boards and chat rooms, taking their treasures elsewhere. I know of some top woodworkers who have entirely abandoned the online communities for just that reason. And the saddest part is, the trolls will never change because it is who they are.
> 
> I'm not exactly a celebrity woodworker, but I do deal with trolls every day. They leave their comments on stumpynubs.com, on my YouTube pages, on my Facebook wall. The little success I have achieved makes them angry and they feel like they have to put me down or find fault in something I do. Nothing is ever good enough for a troll. They have no comprehension of the work that others do, the time and effort that is freely given by their fellow woodworkers. They don't understand that while they're searching the internet looking for things to criticize, there are woodworkers trying to improve their skills, building projects and overcome challenges so they can share their solutions with the community. It's easy to comment on message boards, it's hard to actually be a woodworker.
> 
> But their demented plan for putting their fellow woodworkers in their place has backfired. Because instead of feeling bad, or changing to suit their preferences, woodworkers I know apply the lessons they teach in a different way. We take note of how arrogant they appear, how silly they look when they find fault in the work of others that took far more effort than they've ever done themselves. And when we see a guy who didn't cut his dovetails right, or who posted a video with poor editing and no sound, we ask ourselves "what would a troll do". Then we do the opposite.
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Great post, I'm pretty much just a lurker but I see a few of these Trolls on the couple of sites I visit.


----------



## Momcanfixit

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy Nubs: Troll Hunter (They taste like chicken)*
> 
> I am not just an somewhat overrated woodworker with an endless supply of bad jokes and a troubling affinity for blue denim shirts. I am also a naturalist, a man who spends his weekends in the wild observing exotic creatures and documenting their strange habits. My expeditions take me all over the worldwide web, to the lurking places of the most despicable of predators: the Woodworking Trolls. I've spent years among their kind, frequenting their natural habitat on woodworking message boards, blogs, chat rooms; any place where they can slip in through the comment threads to infect the community with their deadly venom.
> 
> It's true that no troll has never been photographed in the wild. They are elusive creatures who carefully conceal their true identities with clever avatars and tough-guy sounding knick names. They present themselves as experts in the craft with decades of experience and all the knowledge that you don't have. But I believe I know the truth. For one thing, the reason they are so seldom photographed is because they are among nature's ugliest mistakes of creation. We know this because they are never able to achieve meaningful lives. Men laugh at them, women refuse to mate with them. So they withdraw into their Cheetos littered nests deep within their parents basements where they lay in ambush, hunched over their keyboards waiting for a chance to strike.
> 
> Woodworking trolls have big appetites which are only satisfied by the misery of others. They hunt at all hours of the day or night and their strategy has been carefully developed over evenings in chat rooms where they argue among themselves, honing their techniques so as to be ever sharp at any opportunity. When they are on the hunt, they frequent their favorite places, the woodworking message boards where they've found past success. Their reputations have not gone unnoticed, so they must strike quickly and then disappear into the night before a proper defense can be made against them. Typically they roam on the outskirts of the forum, watching and reading. When they spy a herd of woodworkers peacefully frolicking around some interesting subject, the troll slips in among them, sometimes disguised as one of the herd. From this vantage point they can carefully size up the group and choose their victim.
> 
> The woodworking troll rarely goes for weakest of the herd because trolls have enormous egoes. The troll believes he can take anyone on, and they often launch themselves headlong into the fray with total abandon. The first strike may be to disagree with something that appears to be the consensus of the herd, even if they have to make a great leap to do so. Facts are not in their bag of tricks, they strive only to be contrary, to make a member of the herd look foolish. Many times this will elicit a reaction from their victim, which plays right into their plan. The troll now launches his most stinging weapon, the unprovoked insult. This is one of their most curious tactics since it makes them appear small and immature. But it inevitably leads to more discord, the entire herd may even be taken aback and adopt a defensive posture.
> 
> It is at this point that the troll feels the most confident. He's already achieved his primary goal, to disrupt a peaceful herd of woodworkers and make himself the center of attention. Now he pulls out all the stops, he launches into a long tirade against his target, twisting the victim's words to make himself appear the innocent victim. If he's lucky he can manipulate the conversation so much that he confuses the herd, causing them to begin attacking each other. The original target may now become frustrated and lash out in a way he may never have done before, perhaps hurling his own insult at the troll. This is when the troll employs his master stroke. He reacts to the victim's words as if he's been stabbed to the heart, mortally wounded by an entirely uncalled for attack. He refers to himself in the most innocent of terms, he's just a kindly old woodworker trying to share his knowledge and this mean old "so-and-so" not only rejected his help, but lashed out at him in the most unreasonable of ways! If the troll plays his hand perfectly, he can convince the rest of the herd to abandon the original victim, even cast him out. The woodworking troll, having fed on the misery he's created then disappears, leaving chaos behind on the message board. He slinks back to his lair to pat himself on the back and await his next opportunity to feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've all seen the attacks of trolls in our favorite online woodworking communities. Maybe we were chatting with friends about dovetails and the attack come in the form of the old "you should cut pins first unless you're a moron… is that what you are, a moron?" type of comment. Or we were talking table saws and someone launched into a "you're an idiot because you don't own a Sawstop and you want children to lose their hands because you're evil" tirade. I know people who have perhaps never made a woodworking project in their lives. Yet they are top commenters on the woodworking forums. They like to argue about politics, they like to tell you you're wrong, they love to act like they know more than everyone else. But they almost never offer any sincere woodworking based thought to the community. They are constantly negative; if they have anything to say, it's that you didn't do this right, or you should have done that differently. They won't compliment your work because they say that's "not helpful", as if their constant nit picking is. Trolls are not always solitary creatures, they will occasionally team up to strike in tandem or come to one another's defense if an attack goes awry. If you look at the profile of a troll, you are likely to see other trolls make up his "buddies list".
> 
> My time among the woodworking herd has taught me something. I have bad days. I get cranky. I may even get mean once in a while. One morning I answered the door with a kick at groin level that still gives my mailman nightmares. I hate those occasions, they make me feel all dirty. But a troll lives that way, spends every day wallowing in the mud and pulling others in with him. I don't believe they realize how sad they seem to the rest of us. I think they are entirely unaware that we all know who they are and what they stand for. They believe they are doing a service for the woodworking community, not "taking any crap" and "calling people out". But in reality, and this is something they will never understand, woodworking trolls have robbed the communities they inhabit of the best and brightest. True craftsman, professionals who work long hours creating woodworking greatness and possess loads of knowledge to share, don't have time to deal with the trolls. So they leave the forums, message boards and chat rooms, taking their treasures elsewhere. I know of some top woodworkers who have entirely abandoned the online communities for just that reason. And the saddest part is, the trolls will never change because it is who they are.
> 
> I'm not exactly a celebrity woodworker, but I do deal with trolls every day. They leave their comments on stumpynubs.com, on my YouTube pages, on my Facebook wall. The little success I have achieved makes them angry and they feel like they have to put me down or find fault in something I do. Nothing is ever good enough for a troll. They have no comprehension of the work that others do, the time and effort that is freely given by their fellow woodworkers. They don't understand that while they're searching the internet looking for things to criticize, there are woodworkers trying to improve their skills, building projects and overcome challenges so they can share their solutions with the community. It's easy to comment on message boards, it's hard to actually be a woodworker.
> 
> But their demented plan for putting their fellow woodworkers in their place has backfired. Because instead of feeling bad, or changing to suit their preferences, woodworkers I know apply the lessons they teach in a different way. We take note of how arrogant they appear, how silly they look when they find fault in the work of others that took far more effort than they've ever done themselves. And when we see a guy who didn't cut his dovetails right, or who posted a video with poor editing and no sound, we ask ourselves "what would a troll do". Then we do the opposite.
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Well said, Stumpy my man. Well said.

I can hear the tune from The Good, The Bad and the Ugly whistling in the background….


----------



## ShaneA

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy Nubs: Troll Hunter (They taste like chicken)*
> 
> I am not just an somewhat overrated woodworker with an endless supply of bad jokes and a troubling affinity for blue denim shirts. I am also a naturalist, a man who spends his weekends in the wild observing exotic creatures and documenting their strange habits. My expeditions take me all over the worldwide web, to the lurking places of the most despicable of predators: the Woodworking Trolls. I've spent years among their kind, frequenting their natural habitat on woodworking message boards, blogs, chat rooms; any place where they can slip in through the comment threads to infect the community with their deadly venom.
> 
> It's true that no troll has never been photographed in the wild. They are elusive creatures who carefully conceal their true identities with clever avatars and tough-guy sounding knick names. They present themselves as experts in the craft with decades of experience and all the knowledge that you don't have. But I believe I know the truth. For one thing, the reason they are so seldom photographed is because they are among nature's ugliest mistakes of creation. We know this because they are never able to achieve meaningful lives. Men laugh at them, women refuse to mate with them. So they withdraw into their Cheetos littered nests deep within their parents basements where they lay in ambush, hunched over their keyboards waiting for a chance to strike.
> 
> Woodworking trolls have big appetites which are only satisfied by the misery of others. They hunt at all hours of the day or night and their strategy has been carefully developed over evenings in chat rooms where they argue among themselves, honing their techniques so as to be ever sharp at any opportunity. When they are on the hunt, they frequent their favorite places, the woodworking message boards where they've found past success. Their reputations have not gone unnoticed, so they must strike quickly and then disappear into the night before a proper defense can be made against them. Typically they roam on the outskirts of the forum, watching and reading. When they spy a herd of woodworkers peacefully frolicking around some interesting subject, the troll slips in among them, sometimes disguised as one of the herd. From this vantage point they can carefully size up the group and choose their victim.
> 
> The woodworking troll rarely goes for weakest of the herd because trolls have enormous egoes. The troll believes he can take anyone on, and they often launch themselves headlong into the fray with total abandon. The first strike may be to disagree with something that appears to be the consensus of the herd, even if they have to make a great leap to do so. Facts are not in their bag of tricks, they strive only to be contrary, to make a member of the herd look foolish. Many times this will elicit a reaction from their victim, which plays right into their plan. The troll now launches his most stinging weapon, the unprovoked insult. This is one of their most curious tactics since it makes them appear small and immature. But it inevitably leads to more discord, the entire herd may even be taken aback and adopt a defensive posture.
> 
> It is at this point that the troll feels the most confident. He's already achieved his primary goal, to disrupt a peaceful herd of woodworkers and make himself the center of attention. Now he pulls out all the stops, he launches into a long tirade against his target, twisting the victim's words to make himself appear the innocent victim. If he's lucky he can manipulate the conversation so much that he confuses the herd, causing them to begin attacking each other. The original target may now become frustrated and lash out in a way he may never have done before, perhaps hurling his own insult at the troll. This is when the troll employs his master stroke. He reacts to the victim's words as if he's been stabbed to the heart, mortally wounded by an entirely uncalled for attack. He refers to himself in the most innocent of terms, he's just a kindly old woodworker trying to share his knowledge and this mean old "so-and-so" not only rejected his help, but lashed out at him in the most unreasonable of ways! If the troll plays his hand perfectly, he can convince the rest of the herd to abandon the original victim, even cast him out. The woodworking troll, having fed on the misery he's created then disappears, leaving chaos behind on the message board. He slinks back to his lair to pat himself on the back and await his next opportunity to feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've all seen the attacks of trolls in our favorite online woodworking communities. Maybe we were chatting with friends about dovetails and the attack come in the form of the old "you should cut pins first unless you're a moron… is that what you are, a moron?" type of comment. Or we were talking table saws and someone launched into a "you're an idiot because you don't own a Sawstop and you want children to lose their hands because you're evil" tirade. I know people who have perhaps never made a woodworking project in their lives. Yet they are top commenters on the woodworking forums. They like to argue about politics, they like to tell you you're wrong, they love to act like they know more than everyone else. But they almost never offer any sincere woodworking based thought to the community. They are constantly negative; if they have anything to say, it's that you didn't do this right, or you should have done that differently. They won't compliment your work because they say that's "not helpful", as if their constant nit picking is. Trolls are not always solitary creatures, they will occasionally team up to strike in tandem or come to one another's defense if an attack goes awry. If you look at the profile of a troll, you are likely to see other trolls make up his "buddies list".
> 
> My time among the woodworking herd has taught me something. I have bad days. I get cranky. I may even get mean once in a while. One morning I answered the door with a kick at groin level that still gives my mailman nightmares. I hate those occasions, they make me feel all dirty. But a troll lives that way, spends every day wallowing in the mud and pulling others in with him. I don't believe they realize how sad they seem to the rest of us. I think they are entirely unaware that we all know who they are and what they stand for. They believe they are doing a service for the woodworking community, not "taking any crap" and "calling people out". But in reality, and this is something they will never understand, woodworking trolls have robbed the communities they inhabit of the best and brightest. True craftsman, professionals who work long hours creating woodworking greatness and possess loads of knowledge to share, don't have time to deal with the trolls. So they leave the forums, message boards and chat rooms, taking their treasures elsewhere. I know of some top woodworkers who have entirely abandoned the online communities for just that reason. And the saddest part is, the trolls will never change because it is who they are.
> 
> I'm not exactly a celebrity woodworker, but I do deal with trolls every day. They leave their comments on stumpynubs.com, on my YouTube pages, on my Facebook wall. The little success I have achieved makes them angry and they feel like they have to put me down or find fault in something I do. Nothing is ever good enough for a troll. They have no comprehension of the work that others do, the time and effort that is freely given by their fellow woodworkers. They don't understand that while they're searching the internet looking for things to criticize, there are woodworkers trying to improve their skills, building projects and overcome challenges so they can share their solutions with the community. It's easy to comment on message boards, it's hard to actually be a woodworker.
> 
> But their demented plan for putting their fellow woodworkers in their place has backfired. Because instead of feeling bad, or changing to suit their preferences, woodworkers I know apply the lessons they teach in a different way. We take note of how arrogant they appear, how silly they look when they find fault in the work of others that took far more effort than they've ever done themselves. And when we see a guy who didn't cut his dovetails right, or who posted a video with poor editing and no sound, we ask ourselves "what would a troll do". Then we do the opposite.
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


They are everywhere Stumpy. Hopefully, in your research and observations you can come up with a way to rid the interwebz of them.


----------



## smithy

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy Nubs: Troll Hunter (They taste like chicken)*
> 
> I am not just an somewhat overrated woodworker with an endless supply of bad jokes and a troubling affinity for blue denim shirts. I am also a naturalist, a man who spends his weekends in the wild observing exotic creatures and documenting their strange habits. My expeditions take me all over the worldwide web, to the lurking places of the most despicable of predators: the Woodworking Trolls. I've spent years among their kind, frequenting their natural habitat on woodworking message boards, blogs, chat rooms; any place where they can slip in through the comment threads to infect the community with their deadly venom.
> 
> It's true that no troll has never been photographed in the wild. They are elusive creatures who carefully conceal their true identities with clever avatars and tough-guy sounding knick names. They present themselves as experts in the craft with decades of experience and all the knowledge that you don't have. But I believe I know the truth. For one thing, the reason they are so seldom photographed is because they are among nature's ugliest mistakes of creation. We know this because they are never able to achieve meaningful lives. Men laugh at them, women refuse to mate with them. So they withdraw into their Cheetos littered nests deep within their parents basements where they lay in ambush, hunched over their keyboards waiting for a chance to strike.
> 
> Woodworking trolls have big appetites which are only satisfied by the misery of others. They hunt at all hours of the day or night and their strategy has been carefully developed over evenings in chat rooms where they argue among themselves, honing their techniques so as to be ever sharp at any opportunity. When they are on the hunt, they frequent their favorite places, the woodworking message boards where they've found past success. Their reputations have not gone unnoticed, so they must strike quickly and then disappear into the night before a proper defense can be made against them. Typically they roam on the outskirts of the forum, watching and reading. When they spy a herd of woodworkers peacefully frolicking around some interesting subject, the troll slips in among them, sometimes disguised as one of the herd. From this vantage point they can carefully size up the group and choose their victim.
> 
> The woodworking troll rarely goes for weakest of the herd because trolls have enormous egoes. The troll believes he can take anyone on, and they often launch themselves headlong into the fray with total abandon. The first strike may be to disagree with something that appears to be the consensus of the herd, even if they have to make a great leap to do so. Facts are not in their bag of tricks, they strive only to be contrary, to make a member of the herd look foolish. Many times this will elicit a reaction from their victim, which plays right into their plan. The troll now launches his most stinging weapon, the unprovoked insult. This is one of their most curious tactics since it makes them appear small and immature. But it inevitably leads to more discord, the entire herd may even be taken aback and adopt a defensive posture.
> 
> It is at this point that the troll feels the most confident. He's already achieved his primary goal, to disrupt a peaceful herd of woodworkers and make himself the center of attention. Now he pulls out all the stops, he launches into a long tirade against his target, twisting the victim's words to make himself appear the innocent victim. If he's lucky he can manipulate the conversation so much that he confuses the herd, causing them to begin attacking each other. The original target may now become frustrated and lash out in a way he may never have done before, perhaps hurling his own insult at the troll. This is when the troll employs his master stroke. He reacts to the victim's words as if he's been stabbed to the heart, mortally wounded by an entirely uncalled for attack. He refers to himself in the most innocent of terms, he's just a kindly old woodworker trying to share his knowledge and this mean old "so-and-so" not only rejected his help, but lashed out at him in the most unreasonable of ways! If the troll plays his hand perfectly, he can convince the rest of the herd to abandon the original victim, even cast him out. The woodworking troll, having fed on the misery he's created then disappears, leaving chaos behind on the message board. He slinks back to his lair to pat himself on the back and await his next opportunity to feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've all seen the attacks of trolls in our favorite online woodworking communities. Maybe we were chatting with friends about dovetails and the attack come in the form of the old "you should cut pins first unless you're a moron… is that what you are, a moron?" type of comment. Or we were talking table saws and someone launched into a "you're an idiot because you don't own a Sawstop and you want children to lose their hands because you're evil" tirade. I know people who have perhaps never made a woodworking project in their lives. Yet they are top commenters on the woodworking forums. They like to argue about politics, they like to tell you you're wrong, they love to act like they know more than everyone else. But they almost never offer any sincere woodworking based thought to the community. They are constantly negative; if they have anything to say, it's that you didn't do this right, or you should have done that differently. They won't compliment your work because they say that's "not helpful", as if their constant nit picking is. Trolls are not always solitary creatures, they will occasionally team up to strike in tandem or come to one another's defense if an attack goes awry. If you look at the profile of a troll, you are likely to see other trolls make up his "buddies list".
> 
> My time among the woodworking herd has taught me something. I have bad days. I get cranky. I may even get mean once in a while. One morning I answered the door with a kick at groin level that still gives my mailman nightmares. I hate those occasions, they make me feel all dirty. But a troll lives that way, spends every day wallowing in the mud and pulling others in with him. I don't believe they realize how sad they seem to the rest of us. I think they are entirely unaware that we all know who they are and what they stand for. They believe they are doing a service for the woodworking community, not "taking any crap" and "calling people out". But in reality, and this is something they will never understand, woodworking trolls have robbed the communities they inhabit of the best and brightest. True craftsman, professionals who work long hours creating woodworking greatness and possess loads of knowledge to share, don't have time to deal with the trolls. So they leave the forums, message boards and chat rooms, taking their treasures elsewhere. I know of some top woodworkers who have entirely abandoned the online communities for just that reason. And the saddest part is, the trolls will never change because it is who they are.
> 
> I'm not exactly a celebrity woodworker, but I do deal with trolls every day. They leave their comments on stumpynubs.com, on my YouTube pages, on my Facebook wall. The little success I have achieved makes them angry and they feel like they have to put me down or find fault in something I do. Nothing is ever good enough for a troll. They have no comprehension of the work that others do, the time and effort that is freely given by their fellow woodworkers. They don't understand that while they're searching the internet looking for things to criticize, there are woodworkers trying to improve their skills, building projects and overcome challenges so they can share their solutions with the community. It's easy to comment on message boards, it's hard to actually be a woodworker.
> 
> But their demented plan for putting their fellow woodworkers in their place has backfired. Because instead of feeling bad, or changing to suit their preferences, woodworkers I know apply the lessons they teach in a different way. We take note of how arrogant they appear, how silly they look when they find fault in the work of others that took far more effort than they've ever done themselves. And when we see a guy who didn't cut his dovetails right, or who posted a video with poor editing and no sound, we ask ourselves "what would a troll do". Then we do the opposite.
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Bravo, my friend!


----------



## chrisstef

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy Nubs: Troll Hunter (They taste like chicken)*
> 
> I am not just an somewhat overrated woodworker with an endless supply of bad jokes and a troubling affinity for blue denim shirts. I am also a naturalist, a man who spends his weekends in the wild observing exotic creatures and documenting their strange habits. My expeditions take me all over the worldwide web, to the lurking places of the most despicable of predators: the Woodworking Trolls. I've spent years among their kind, frequenting their natural habitat on woodworking message boards, blogs, chat rooms; any place where they can slip in through the comment threads to infect the community with their deadly venom.
> 
> It's true that no troll has never been photographed in the wild. They are elusive creatures who carefully conceal their true identities with clever avatars and tough-guy sounding knick names. They present themselves as experts in the craft with decades of experience and all the knowledge that you don't have. But I believe I know the truth. For one thing, the reason they are so seldom photographed is because they are among nature's ugliest mistakes of creation. We know this because they are never able to achieve meaningful lives. Men laugh at them, women refuse to mate with them. So they withdraw into their Cheetos littered nests deep within their parents basements where they lay in ambush, hunched over their keyboards waiting for a chance to strike.
> 
> Woodworking trolls have big appetites which are only satisfied by the misery of others. They hunt at all hours of the day or night and their strategy has been carefully developed over evenings in chat rooms where they argue among themselves, honing their techniques so as to be ever sharp at any opportunity. When they are on the hunt, they frequent their favorite places, the woodworking message boards where they've found past success. Their reputations have not gone unnoticed, so they must strike quickly and then disappear into the night before a proper defense can be made against them. Typically they roam on the outskirts of the forum, watching and reading. When they spy a herd of woodworkers peacefully frolicking around some interesting subject, the troll slips in among them, sometimes disguised as one of the herd. From this vantage point they can carefully size up the group and choose their victim.
> 
> The woodworking troll rarely goes for weakest of the herd because trolls have enormous egoes. The troll believes he can take anyone on, and they often launch themselves headlong into the fray with total abandon. The first strike may be to disagree with something that appears to be the consensus of the herd, even if they have to make a great leap to do so. Facts are not in their bag of tricks, they strive only to be contrary, to make a member of the herd look foolish. Many times this will elicit a reaction from their victim, which plays right into their plan. The troll now launches his most stinging weapon, the unprovoked insult. This is one of their most curious tactics since it makes them appear small and immature. But it inevitably leads to more discord, the entire herd may even be taken aback and adopt a defensive posture.
> 
> It is at this point that the troll feels the most confident. He's already achieved his primary goal, to disrupt a peaceful herd of woodworkers and make himself the center of attention. Now he pulls out all the stops, he launches into a long tirade against his target, twisting the victim's words to make himself appear the innocent victim. If he's lucky he can manipulate the conversation so much that he confuses the herd, causing them to begin attacking each other. The original target may now become frustrated and lash out in a way he may never have done before, perhaps hurling his own insult at the troll. This is when the troll employs his master stroke. He reacts to the victim's words as if he's been stabbed to the heart, mortally wounded by an entirely uncalled for attack. He refers to himself in the most innocent of terms, he's just a kindly old woodworker trying to share his knowledge and this mean old "so-and-so" not only rejected his help, but lashed out at him in the most unreasonable of ways! If the troll plays his hand perfectly, he can convince the rest of the herd to abandon the original victim, even cast him out. The woodworking troll, having fed on the misery he's created then disappears, leaving chaos behind on the message board. He slinks back to his lair to pat himself on the back and await his next opportunity to feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've all seen the attacks of trolls in our favorite online woodworking communities. Maybe we were chatting with friends about dovetails and the attack come in the form of the old "you should cut pins first unless you're a moron… is that what you are, a moron?" type of comment. Or we were talking table saws and someone launched into a "you're an idiot because you don't own a Sawstop and you want children to lose their hands because you're evil" tirade. I know people who have perhaps never made a woodworking project in their lives. Yet they are top commenters on the woodworking forums. They like to argue about politics, they like to tell you you're wrong, they love to act like they know more than everyone else. But they almost never offer any sincere woodworking based thought to the community. They are constantly negative; if they have anything to say, it's that you didn't do this right, or you should have done that differently. They won't compliment your work because they say that's "not helpful", as if their constant nit picking is. Trolls are not always solitary creatures, they will occasionally team up to strike in tandem or come to one another's defense if an attack goes awry. If you look at the profile of a troll, you are likely to see other trolls make up his "buddies list".
> 
> My time among the woodworking herd has taught me something. I have bad days. I get cranky. I may even get mean once in a while. One morning I answered the door with a kick at groin level that still gives my mailman nightmares. I hate those occasions, they make me feel all dirty. But a troll lives that way, spends every day wallowing in the mud and pulling others in with him. I don't believe they realize how sad they seem to the rest of us. I think they are entirely unaware that we all know who they are and what they stand for. They believe they are doing a service for the woodworking community, not "taking any crap" and "calling people out". But in reality, and this is something they will never understand, woodworking trolls have robbed the communities they inhabit of the best and brightest. True craftsman, professionals who work long hours creating woodworking greatness and possess loads of knowledge to share, don't have time to deal with the trolls. So they leave the forums, message boards and chat rooms, taking their treasures elsewhere. I know of some top woodworkers who have entirely abandoned the online communities for just that reason. And the saddest part is, the trolls will never change because it is who they are.
> 
> I'm not exactly a celebrity woodworker, but I do deal with trolls every day. They leave their comments on stumpynubs.com, on my YouTube pages, on my Facebook wall. The little success I have achieved makes them angry and they feel like they have to put me down or find fault in something I do. Nothing is ever good enough for a troll. They have no comprehension of the work that others do, the time and effort that is freely given by their fellow woodworkers. They don't understand that while they're searching the internet looking for things to criticize, there are woodworkers trying to improve their skills, building projects and overcome challenges so they can share their solutions with the community. It's easy to comment on message boards, it's hard to actually be a woodworker.
> 
> But their demented plan for putting their fellow woodworkers in their place has backfired. Because instead of feeling bad, or changing to suit their preferences, woodworkers I know apply the lessons they teach in a different way. We take note of how arrogant they appear, how silly they look when they find fault in the work of others that took far more effort than they've ever done themselves. And when we see a guy who didn't cut his dovetails right, or who posted a video with poor editing and no sound, we ask ourselves "what would a troll do". Then we do the opposite.
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


What if we all got together and built a giant wooden bridge? That way we could corral them and disable all wifi access in the vicinity.

Solid write up Stumpage.


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy Nubs: Troll Hunter (They taste like chicken)*
> 
> I am not just an somewhat overrated woodworker with an endless supply of bad jokes and a troubling affinity for blue denim shirts. I am also a naturalist, a man who spends his weekends in the wild observing exotic creatures and documenting their strange habits. My expeditions take me all over the worldwide web, to the lurking places of the most despicable of predators: the Woodworking Trolls. I've spent years among their kind, frequenting their natural habitat on woodworking message boards, blogs, chat rooms; any place where they can slip in through the comment threads to infect the community with their deadly venom.
> 
> It's true that no troll has never been photographed in the wild. They are elusive creatures who carefully conceal their true identities with clever avatars and tough-guy sounding knick names. They present themselves as experts in the craft with decades of experience and all the knowledge that you don't have. But I believe I know the truth. For one thing, the reason they are so seldom photographed is because they are among nature's ugliest mistakes of creation. We know this because they are never able to achieve meaningful lives. Men laugh at them, women refuse to mate with them. So they withdraw into their Cheetos littered nests deep within their parents basements where they lay in ambush, hunched over their keyboards waiting for a chance to strike.
> 
> Woodworking trolls have big appetites which are only satisfied by the misery of others. They hunt at all hours of the day or night and their strategy has been carefully developed over evenings in chat rooms where they argue among themselves, honing their techniques so as to be ever sharp at any opportunity. When they are on the hunt, they frequent their favorite places, the woodworking message boards where they've found past success. Their reputations have not gone unnoticed, so they must strike quickly and then disappear into the night before a proper defense can be made against them. Typically they roam on the outskirts of the forum, watching and reading. When they spy a herd of woodworkers peacefully frolicking around some interesting subject, the troll slips in among them, sometimes disguised as one of the herd. From this vantage point they can carefully size up the group and choose their victim.
> 
> The woodworking troll rarely goes for weakest of the herd because trolls have enormous egoes. The troll believes he can take anyone on, and they often launch themselves headlong into the fray with total abandon. The first strike may be to disagree with something that appears to be the consensus of the herd, even if they have to make a great leap to do so. Facts are not in their bag of tricks, they strive only to be contrary, to make a member of the herd look foolish. Many times this will elicit a reaction from their victim, which plays right into their plan. The troll now launches his most stinging weapon, the unprovoked insult. This is one of their most curious tactics since it makes them appear small and immature. But it inevitably leads to more discord, the entire herd may even be taken aback and adopt a defensive posture.
> 
> It is at this point that the troll feels the most confident. He's already achieved his primary goal, to disrupt a peaceful herd of woodworkers and make himself the center of attention. Now he pulls out all the stops, he launches into a long tirade against his target, twisting the victim's words to make himself appear the innocent victim. If he's lucky he can manipulate the conversation so much that he confuses the herd, causing them to begin attacking each other. The original target may now become frustrated and lash out in a way he may never have done before, perhaps hurling his own insult at the troll. This is when the troll employs his master stroke. He reacts to the victim's words as if he's been stabbed to the heart, mortally wounded by an entirely uncalled for attack. He refers to himself in the most innocent of terms, he's just a kindly old woodworker trying to share his knowledge and this mean old "so-and-so" not only rejected his help, but lashed out at him in the most unreasonable of ways! If the troll plays his hand perfectly, he can convince the rest of the herd to abandon the original victim, even cast him out. The woodworking troll, having fed on the misery he's created then disappears, leaving chaos behind on the message board. He slinks back to his lair to pat himself on the back and await his next opportunity to feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've all seen the attacks of trolls in our favorite online woodworking communities. Maybe we were chatting with friends about dovetails and the attack come in the form of the old "you should cut pins first unless you're a moron… is that what you are, a moron?" type of comment. Or we were talking table saws and someone launched into a "you're an idiot because you don't own a Sawstop and you want children to lose their hands because you're evil" tirade. I know people who have perhaps never made a woodworking project in their lives. Yet they are top commenters on the woodworking forums. They like to argue about politics, they like to tell you you're wrong, they love to act like they know more than everyone else. But they almost never offer any sincere woodworking based thought to the community. They are constantly negative; if they have anything to say, it's that you didn't do this right, or you should have done that differently. They won't compliment your work because they say that's "not helpful", as if their constant nit picking is. Trolls are not always solitary creatures, they will occasionally team up to strike in tandem or come to one another's defense if an attack goes awry. If you look at the profile of a troll, you are likely to see other trolls make up his "buddies list".
> 
> My time among the woodworking herd has taught me something. I have bad days. I get cranky. I may even get mean once in a while. One morning I answered the door with a kick at groin level that still gives my mailman nightmares. I hate those occasions, they make me feel all dirty. But a troll lives that way, spends every day wallowing in the mud and pulling others in with him. I don't believe they realize how sad they seem to the rest of us. I think they are entirely unaware that we all know who they are and what they stand for. They believe they are doing a service for the woodworking community, not "taking any crap" and "calling people out". But in reality, and this is something they will never understand, woodworking trolls have robbed the communities they inhabit of the best and brightest. True craftsman, professionals who work long hours creating woodworking greatness and possess loads of knowledge to share, don't have time to deal with the trolls. So they leave the forums, message boards and chat rooms, taking their treasures elsewhere. I know of some top woodworkers who have entirely abandoned the online communities for just that reason. And the saddest part is, the trolls will never change because it is who they are.
> 
> I'm not exactly a celebrity woodworker, but I do deal with trolls every day. They leave their comments on stumpynubs.com, on my YouTube pages, on my Facebook wall. The little success I have achieved makes them angry and they feel like they have to put me down or find fault in something I do. Nothing is ever good enough for a troll. They have no comprehension of the work that others do, the time and effort that is freely given by their fellow woodworkers. They don't understand that while they're searching the internet looking for things to criticize, there are woodworkers trying to improve their skills, building projects and overcome challenges so they can share their solutions with the community. It's easy to comment on message boards, it's hard to actually be a woodworker.
> 
> But their demented plan for putting their fellow woodworkers in their place has backfired. Because instead of feeling bad, or changing to suit their preferences, woodworkers I know apply the lessons they teach in a different way. We take note of how arrogant they appear, how silly they look when they find fault in the work of others that took far more effort than they've ever done themselves. And when we see a guy who didn't cut his dovetails right, or who posted a video with poor editing and no sound, we ask ourselves "what would a troll do". Then we do the opposite.
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I went trolling once….
Didn't catch a single fish!!!

You got it ALL wrong, ya wanna know why? Where do you get off telling….....


----------



## Milo

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy Nubs: Troll Hunter (They taste like chicken)*
> 
> I am not just an somewhat overrated woodworker with an endless supply of bad jokes and a troubling affinity for blue denim shirts. I am also a naturalist, a man who spends his weekends in the wild observing exotic creatures and documenting their strange habits. My expeditions take me all over the worldwide web, to the lurking places of the most despicable of predators: the Woodworking Trolls. I've spent years among their kind, frequenting their natural habitat on woodworking message boards, blogs, chat rooms; any place where they can slip in through the comment threads to infect the community with their deadly venom.
> 
> It's true that no troll has never been photographed in the wild. They are elusive creatures who carefully conceal their true identities with clever avatars and tough-guy sounding knick names. They present themselves as experts in the craft with decades of experience and all the knowledge that you don't have. But I believe I know the truth. For one thing, the reason they are so seldom photographed is because they are among nature's ugliest mistakes of creation. We know this because they are never able to achieve meaningful lives. Men laugh at them, women refuse to mate with them. So they withdraw into their Cheetos littered nests deep within their parents basements where they lay in ambush, hunched over their keyboards waiting for a chance to strike.
> 
> Woodworking trolls have big appetites which are only satisfied by the misery of others. They hunt at all hours of the day or night and their strategy has been carefully developed over evenings in chat rooms where they argue among themselves, honing their techniques so as to be ever sharp at any opportunity. When they are on the hunt, they frequent their favorite places, the woodworking message boards where they've found past success. Their reputations have not gone unnoticed, so they must strike quickly and then disappear into the night before a proper defense can be made against them. Typically they roam on the outskirts of the forum, watching and reading. When they spy a herd of woodworkers peacefully frolicking around some interesting subject, the troll slips in among them, sometimes disguised as one of the herd. From this vantage point they can carefully size up the group and choose their victim.
> 
> The woodworking troll rarely goes for weakest of the herd because trolls have enormous egoes. The troll believes he can take anyone on, and they often launch themselves headlong into the fray with total abandon. The first strike may be to disagree with something that appears to be the consensus of the herd, even if they have to make a great leap to do so. Facts are not in their bag of tricks, they strive only to be contrary, to make a member of the herd look foolish. Many times this will elicit a reaction from their victim, which plays right into their plan. The troll now launches his most stinging weapon, the unprovoked insult. This is one of their most curious tactics since it makes them appear small and immature. But it inevitably leads to more discord, the entire herd may even be taken aback and adopt a defensive posture.
> 
> It is at this point that the troll feels the most confident. He's already achieved his primary goal, to disrupt a peaceful herd of woodworkers and make himself the center of attention. Now he pulls out all the stops, he launches into a long tirade against his target, twisting the victim's words to make himself appear the innocent victim. If he's lucky he can manipulate the conversation so much that he confuses the herd, causing them to begin attacking each other. The original target may now become frustrated and lash out in a way he may never have done before, perhaps hurling his own insult at the troll. This is when the troll employs his master stroke. He reacts to the victim's words as if he's been stabbed to the heart, mortally wounded by an entirely uncalled for attack. He refers to himself in the most innocent of terms, he's just a kindly old woodworker trying to share his knowledge and this mean old "so-and-so" not only rejected his help, but lashed out at him in the most unreasonable of ways! If the troll plays his hand perfectly, he can convince the rest of the herd to abandon the original victim, even cast him out. The woodworking troll, having fed on the misery he's created then disappears, leaving chaos behind on the message board. He slinks back to his lair to pat himself on the back and await his next opportunity to feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've all seen the attacks of trolls in our favorite online woodworking communities. Maybe we were chatting with friends about dovetails and the attack come in the form of the old "you should cut pins first unless you're a moron… is that what you are, a moron?" type of comment. Or we were talking table saws and someone launched into a "you're an idiot because you don't own a Sawstop and you want children to lose their hands because you're evil" tirade. I know people who have perhaps never made a woodworking project in their lives. Yet they are top commenters on the woodworking forums. They like to argue about politics, they like to tell you you're wrong, they love to act like they know more than everyone else. But they almost never offer any sincere woodworking based thought to the community. They are constantly negative; if they have anything to say, it's that you didn't do this right, or you should have done that differently. They won't compliment your work because they say that's "not helpful", as if their constant nit picking is. Trolls are not always solitary creatures, they will occasionally team up to strike in tandem or come to one another's defense if an attack goes awry. If you look at the profile of a troll, you are likely to see other trolls make up his "buddies list".
> 
> My time among the woodworking herd has taught me something. I have bad days. I get cranky. I may even get mean once in a while. One morning I answered the door with a kick at groin level that still gives my mailman nightmares. I hate those occasions, they make me feel all dirty. But a troll lives that way, spends every day wallowing in the mud and pulling others in with him. I don't believe they realize how sad they seem to the rest of us. I think they are entirely unaware that we all know who they are and what they stand for. They believe they are doing a service for the woodworking community, not "taking any crap" and "calling people out". But in reality, and this is something they will never understand, woodworking trolls have robbed the communities they inhabit of the best and brightest. True craftsman, professionals who work long hours creating woodworking greatness and possess loads of knowledge to share, don't have time to deal with the trolls. So they leave the forums, message boards and chat rooms, taking their treasures elsewhere. I know of some top woodworkers who have entirely abandoned the online communities for just that reason. And the saddest part is, the trolls will never change because it is who they are.
> 
> I'm not exactly a celebrity woodworker, but I do deal with trolls every day. They leave their comments on stumpynubs.com, on my YouTube pages, on my Facebook wall. The little success I have achieved makes them angry and they feel like they have to put me down or find fault in something I do. Nothing is ever good enough for a troll. They have no comprehension of the work that others do, the time and effort that is freely given by their fellow woodworkers. They don't understand that while they're searching the internet looking for things to criticize, there are woodworkers trying to improve their skills, building projects and overcome challenges so they can share their solutions with the community. It's easy to comment on message boards, it's hard to actually be a woodworker.
> 
> But their demented plan for putting their fellow woodworkers in their place has backfired. Because instead of feeling bad, or changing to suit their preferences, woodworkers I know apply the lessons they teach in a different way. We take note of how arrogant they appear, how silly they look when they find fault in the work of others that took far more effort than they've ever done themselves. And when we see a guy who didn't cut his dovetails right, or who posted a video with poor editing and no sound, we ask ourselves "what would a troll do". Then we do the opposite.
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


WOW. Quite the manifesto. Very well said. I've had to bar a couple trolls myself, and over the stupidest things!

Keep up the stellar work!


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy Nubs: Troll Hunter (They taste like chicken)*
> 
> I am not just an somewhat overrated woodworker with an endless supply of bad jokes and a troubling affinity for blue denim shirts. I am also a naturalist, a man who spends his weekends in the wild observing exotic creatures and documenting their strange habits. My expeditions take me all over the worldwide web, to the lurking places of the most despicable of predators: the Woodworking Trolls. I've spent years among their kind, frequenting their natural habitat on woodworking message boards, blogs, chat rooms; any place where they can slip in through the comment threads to infect the community with their deadly venom.
> 
> It's true that no troll has never been photographed in the wild. They are elusive creatures who carefully conceal their true identities with clever avatars and tough-guy sounding knick names. They present themselves as experts in the craft with decades of experience and all the knowledge that you don't have. But I believe I know the truth. For one thing, the reason they are so seldom photographed is because they are among nature's ugliest mistakes of creation. We know this because they are never able to achieve meaningful lives. Men laugh at them, women refuse to mate with them. So they withdraw into their Cheetos littered nests deep within their parents basements where they lay in ambush, hunched over their keyboards waiting for a chance to strike.
> 
> Woodworking trolls have big appetites which are only satisfied by the misery of others. They hunt at all hours of the day or night and their strategy has been carefully developed over evenings in chat rooms where they argue among themselves, honing their techniques so as to be ever sharp at any opportunity. When they are on the hunt, they frequent their favorite places, the woodworking message boards where they've found past success. Their reputations have not gone unnoticed, so they must strike quickly and then disappear into the night before a proper defense can be made against them. Typically they roam on the outskirts of the forum, watching and reading. When they spy a herd of woodworkers peacefully frolicking around some interesting subject, the troll slips in among them, sometimes disguised as one of the herd. From this vantage point they can carefully size up the group and choose their victim.
> 
> The woodworking troll rarely goes for weakest of the herd because trolls have enormous egoes. The troll believes he can take anyone on, and they often launch themselves headlong into the fray with total abandon. The first strike may be to disagree with something that appears to be the consensus of the herd, even if they have to make a great leap to do so. Facts are not in their bag of tricks, they strive only to be contrary, to make a member of the herd look foolish. Many times this will elicit a reaction from their victim, which plays right into their plan. The troll now launches his most stinging weapon, the unprovoked insult. This is one of their most curious tactics since it makes them appear small and immature. But it inevitably leads to more discord, the entire herd may even be taken aback and adopt a defensive posture.
> 
> It is at this point that the troll feels the most confident. He's already achieved his primary goal, to disrupt a peaceful herd of woodworkers and make himself the center of attention. Now he pulls out all the stops, he launches into a long tirade against his target, twisting the victim's words to make himself appear the innocent victim. If he's lucky he can manipulate the conversation so much that he confuses the herd, causing them to begin attacking each other. The original target may now become frustrated and lash out in a way he may never have done before, perhaps hurling his own insult at the troll. This is when the troll employs his master stroke. He reacts to the victim's words as if he's been stabbed to the heart, mortally wounded by an entirely uncalled for attack. He refers to himself in the most innocent of terms, he's just a kindly old woodworker trying to share his knowledge and this mean old "so-and-so" not only rejected his help, but lashed out at him in the most unreasonable of ways! If the troll plays his hand perfectly, he can convince the rest of the herd to abandon the original victim, even cast him out. The woodworking troll, having fed on the misery he's created then disappears, leaving chaos behind on the message board. He slinks back to his lair to pat himself on the back and await his next opportunity to feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've all seen the attacks of trolls in our favorite online woodworking communities. Maybe we were chatting with friends about dovetails and the attack come in the form of the old "you should cut pins first unless you're a moron… is that what you are, a moron?" type of comment. Or we were talking table saws and someone launched into a "you're an idiot because you don't own a Sawstop and you want children to lose their hands because you're evil" tirade. I know people who have perhaps never made a woodworking project in their lives. Yet they are top commenters on the woodworking forums. They like to argue about politics, they like to tell you you're wrong, they love to act like they know more than everyone else. But they almost never offer any sincere woodworking based thought to the community. They are constantly negative; if they have anything to say, it's that you didn't do this right, or you should have done that differently. They won't compliment your work because they say that's "not helpful", as if their constant nit picking is. Trolls are not always solitary creatures, they will occasionally team up to strike in tandem or come to one another's defense if an attack goes awry. If you look at the profile of a troll, you are likely to see other trolls make up his "buddies list".
> 
> My time among the woodworking herd has taught me something. I have bad days. I get cranky. I may even get mean once in a while. One morning I answered the door with a kick at groin level that still gives my mailman nightmares. I hate those occasions, they make me feel all dirty. But a troll lives that way, spends every day wallowing in the mud and pulling others in with him. I don't believe they realize how sad they seem to the rest of us. I think they are entirely unaware that we all know who they are and what they stand for. They believe they are doing a service for the woodworking community, not "taking any crap" and "calling people out". But in reality, and this is something they will never understand, woodworking trolls have robbed the communities they inhabit of the best and brightest. True craftsman, professionals who work long hours creating woodworking greatness and possess loads of knowledge to share, don't have time to deal with the trolls. So they leave the forums, message boards and chat rooms, taking their treasures elsewhere. I know of some top woodworkers who have entirely abandoned the online communities for just that reason. And the saddest part is, the trolls will never change because it is who they are.
> 
> I'm not exactly a celebrity woodworker, but I do deal with trolls every day. They leave their comments on stumpynubs.com, on my YouTube pages, on my Facebook wall. The little success I have achieved makes them angry and they feel like they have to put me down or find fault in something I do. Nothing is ever good enough for a troll. They have no comprehension of the work that others do, the time and effort that is freely given by their fellow woodworkers. They don't understand that while they're searching the internet looking for things to criticize, there are woodworkers trying to improve their skills, building projects and overcome challenges so they can share their solutions with the community. It's easy to comment on message boards, it's hard to actually be a woodworker.
> 
> But their demented plan for putting their fellow woodworkers in their place has backfired. Because instead of feeling bad, or changing to suit their preferences, woodworkers I know apply the lessons they teach in a different way. We take note of how arrogant they appear, how silly they look when they find fault in the work of others that took far more effort than they've ever done themselves. And when we see a guy who didn't cut his dovetails right, or who posted a video with poor editing and no sound, we ask ourselves "what would a troll do". Then we do the opposite.
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I had a troll living outside my shop door. I had to deal with his insults and name calling everytime I went to the shop. He was an ugly cuss…..


----------



## scotsman9

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy Nubs: Troll Hunter (They taste like chicken)*
> 
> I am not just an somewhat overrated woodworker with an endless supply of bad jokes and a troubling affinity for blue denim shirts. I am also a naturalist, a man who spends his weekends in the wild observing exotic creatures and documenting their strange habits. My expeditions take me all over the worldwide web, to the lurking places of the most despicable of predators: the Woodworking Trolls. I've spent years among their kind, frequenting their natural habitat on woodworking message boards, blogs, chat rooms; any place where they can slip in through the comment threads to infect the community with their deadly venom.
> 
> It's true that no troll has never been photographed in the wild. They are elusive creatures who carefully conceal their true identities with clever avatars and tough-guy sounding knick names. They present themselves as experts in the craft with decades of experience and all the knowledge that you don't have. But I believe I know the truth. For one thing, the reason they are so seldom photographed is because they are among nature's ugliest mistakes of creation. We know this because they are never able to achieve meaningful lives. Men laugh at them, women refuse to mate with them. So they withdraw into their Cheetos littered nests deep within their parents basements where they lay in ambush, hunched over their keyboards waiting for a chance to strike.
> 
> Woodworking trolls have big appetites which are only satisfied by the misery of others. They hunt at all hours of the day or night and their strategy has been carefully developed over evenings in chat rooms where they argue among themselves, honing their techniques so as to be ever sharp at any opportunity. When they are on the hunt, they frequent their favorite places, the woodworking message boards where they've found past success. Their reputations have not gone unnoticed, so they must strike quickly and then disappear into the night before a proper defense can be made against them. Typically they roam on the outskirts of the forum, watching and reading. When they spy a herd of woodworkers peacefully frolicking around some interesting subject, the troll slips in among them, sometimes disguised as one of the herd. From this vantage point they can carefully size up the group and choose their victim.
> 
> The woodworking troll rarely goes for weakest of the herd because trolls have enormous egoes. The troll believes he can take anyone on, and they often launch themselves headlong into the fray with total abandon. The first strike may be to disagree with something that appears to be the consensus of the herd, even if they have to make a great leap to do so. Facts are not in their bag of tricks, they strive only to be contrary, to make a member of the herd look foolish. Many times this will elicit a reaction from their victim, which plays right into their plan. The troll now launches his most stinging weapon, the unprovoked insult. This is one of their most curious tactics since it makes them appear small and immature. But it inevitably leads to more discord, the entire herd may even be taken aback and adopt a defensive posture.
> 
> It is at this point that the troll feels the most confident. He's already achieved his primary goal, to disrupt a peaceful herd of woodworkers and make himself the center of attention. Now he pulls out all the stops, he launches into a long tirade against his target, twisting the victim's words to make himself appear the innocent victim. If he's lucky he can manipulate the conversation so much that he confuses the herd, causing them to begin attacking each other. The original target may now become frustrated and lash out in a way he may never have done before, perhaps hurling his own insult at the troll. This is when the troll employs his master stroke. He reacts to the victim's words as if he's been stabbed to the heart, mortally wounded by an entirely uncalled for attack. He refers to himself in the most innocent of terms, he's just a kindly old woodworker trying to share his knowledge and this mean old "so-and-so" not only rejected his help, but lashed out at him in the most unreasonable of ways! If the troll plays his hand perfectly, he can convince the rest of the herd to abandon the original victim, even cast him out. The woodworking troll, having fed on the misery he's created then disappears, leaving chaos behind on the message board. He slinks back to his lair to pat himself on the back and await his next opportunity to feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've all seen the attacks of trolls in our favorite online woodworking communities. Maybe we were chatting with friends about dovetails and the attack come in the form of the old "you should cut pins first unless you're a moron… is that what you are, a moron?" type of comment. Or we were talking table saws and someone launched into a "you're an idiot because you don't own a Sawstop and you want children to lose their hands because you're evil" tirade. I know people who have perhaps never made a woodworking project in their lives. Yet they are top commenters on the woodworking forums. They like to argue about politics, they like to tell you you're wrong, they love to act like they know more than everyone else. But they almost never offer any sincere woodworking based thought to the community. They are constantly negative; if they have anything to say, it's that you didn't do this right, or you should have done that differently. They won't compliment your work because they say that's "not helpful", as if their constant nit picking is. Trolls are not always solitary creatures, they will occasionally team up to strike in tandem or come to one another's defense if an attack goes awry. If you look at the profile of a troll, you are likely to see other trolls make up his "buddies list".
> 
> My time among the woodworking herd has taught me something. I have bad days. I get cranky. I may even get mean once in a while. One morning I answered the door with a kick at groin level that still gives my mailman nightmares. I hate those occasions, they make me feel all dirty. But a troll lives that way, spends every day wallowing in the mud and pulling others in with him. I don't believe they realize how sad they seem to the rest of us. I think they are entirely unaware that we all know who they are and what they stand for. They believe they are doing a service for the woodworking community, not "taking any crap" and "calling people out". But in reality, and this is something they will never understand, woodworking trolls have robbed the communities they inhabit of the best and brightest. True craftsman, professionals who work long hours creating woodworking greatness and possess loads of knowledge to share, don't have time to deal with the trolls. So they leave the forums, message boards and chat rooms, taking their treasures elsewhere. I know of some top woodworkers who have entirely abandoned the online communities for just that reason. And the saddest part is, the trolls will never change because it is who they are.
> 
> I'm not exactly a celebrity woodworker, but I do deal with trolls every day. They leave their comments on stumpynubs.com, on my YouTube pages, on my Facebook wall. The little success I have achieved makes them angry and they feel like they have to put me down or find fault in something I do. Nothing is ever good enough for a troll. They have no comprehension of the work that others do, the time and effort that is freely given by their fellow woodworkers. They don't understand that while they're searching the internet looking for things to criticize, there are woodworkers trying to improve their skills, building projects and overcome challenges so they can share their solutions with the community. It's easy to comment on message boards, it's hard to actually be a woodworker.
> 
> But their demented plan for putting their fellow woodworkers in their place has backfired. Because instead of feeling bad, or changing to suit their preferences, woodworkers I know apply the lessons they teach in a different way. We take note of how arrogant they appear, how silly they look when they find fault in the work of others that took far more effort than they've ever done themselves. And when we see a guy who didn't cut his dovetails right, or who posted a video with poor editing and no sound, we ask ourselves "what would a troll do". Then we do the opposite.
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


You give me pause with the dichotomy of your presentation on the internet medium; then your recoil from the same internet culture you mean to attract.

Which is it?

Would you like to be revered as an Entertainer or as a Woodworker?

You have to make that choice.

Since you publicly profess to be neither, you enter a medium with no clear agenda and then you chastise the negative responses.

Troll, contrarian, critic or observer; embrace all responses at face value, until you define your agenda. Once you have that, you can dismiss "trolls" as unenlightened to your ultimate purpose.

Please don't stop doing what you're doing; personally I enjoy your talent. However, don't engage rhetoric from sources that do not define you.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy Nubs: Troll Hunter (They taste like chicken)*
> 
> I am not just an somewhat overrated woodworker with an endless supply of bad jokes and a troubling affinity for blue denim shirts. I am also a naturalist, a man who spends his weekends in the wild observing exotic creatures and documenting their strange habits. My expeditions take me all over the worldwide web, to the lurking places of the most despicable of predators: the Woodworking Trolls. I've spent years among their kind, frequenting their natural habitat on woodworking message boards, blogs, chat rooms; any place where they can slip in through the comment threads to infect the community with their deadly venom.
> 
> It's true that no troll has never been photographed in the wild. They are elusive creatures who carefully conceal their true identities with clever avatars and tough-guy sounding knick names. They present themselves as experts in the craft with decades of experience and all the knowledge that you don't have. But I believe I know the truth. For one thing, the reason they are so seldom photographed is because they are among nature's ugliest mistakes of creation. We know this because they are never able to achieve meaningful lives. Men laugh at them, women refuse to mate with them. So they withdraw into their Cheetos littered nests deep within their parents basements where they lay in ambush, hunched over their keyboards waiting for a chance to strike.
> 
> Woodworking trolls have big appetites which are only satisfied by the misery of others. They hunt at all hours of the day or night and their strategy has been carefully developed over evenings in chat rooms where they argue among themselves, honing their techniques so as to be ever sharp at any opportunity. When they are on the hunt, they frequent their favorite places, the woodworking message boards where they've found past success. Their reputations have not gone unnoticed, so they must strike quickly and then disappear into the night before a proper defense can be made against them. Typically they roam on the outskirts of the forum, watching and reading. When they spy a herd of woodworkers peacefully frolicking around some interesting subject, the troll slips in among them, sometimes disguised as one of the herd. From this vantage point they can carefully size up the group and choose their victim.
> 
> The woodworking troll rarely goes for weakest of the herd because trolls have enormous egoes. The troll believes he can take anyone on, and they often launch themselves headlong into the fray with total abandon. The first strike may be to disagree with something that appears to be the consensus of the herd, even if they have to make a great leap to do so. Facts are not in their bag of tricks, they strive only to be contrary, to make a member of the herd look foolish. Many times this will elicit a reaction from their victim, which plays right into their plan. The troll now launches his most stinging weapon, the unprovoked insult. This is one of their most curious tactics since it makes them appear small and immature. But it inevitably leads to more discord, the entire herd may even be taken aback and adopt a defensive posture.
> 
> It is at this point that the troll feels the most confident. He's already achieved his primary goal, to disrupt a peaceful herd of woodworkers and make himself the center of attention. Now he pulls out all the stops, he launches into a long tirade against his target, twisting the victim's words to make himself appear the innocent victim. If he's lucky he can manipulate the conversation so much that he confuses the herd, causing them to begin attacking each other. The original target may now become frustrated and lash out in a way he may never have done before, perhaps hurling his own insult at the troll. This is when the troll employs his master stroke. He reacts to the victim's words as if he's been stabbed to the heart, mortally wounded by an entirely uncalled for attack. He refers to himself in the most innocent of terms, he's just a kindly old woodworker trying to share his knowledge and this mean old "so-and-so" not only rejected his help, but lashed out at him in the most unreasonable of ways! If the troll plays his hand perfectly, he can convince the rest of the herd to abandon the original victim, even cast him out. The woodworking troll, having fed on the misery he's created then disappears, leaving chaos behind on the message board. He slinks back to his lair to pat himself on the back and await his next opportunity to feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've all seen the attacks of trolls in our favorite online woodworking communities. Maybe we were chatting with friends about dovetails and the attack come in the form of the old "you should cut pins first unless you're a moron… is that what you are, a moron?" type of comment. Or we were talking table saws and someone launched into a "you're an idiot because you don't own a Sawstop and you want children to lose their hands because you're evil" tirade. I know people who have perhaps never made a woodworking project in their lives. Yet they are top commenters on the woodworking forums. They like to argue about politics, they like to tell you you're wrong, they love to act like they know more than everyone else. But they almost never offer any sincere woodworking based thought to the community. They are constantly negative; if they have anything to say, it's that you didn't do this right, or you should have done that differently. They won't compliment your work because they say that's "not helpful", as if their constant nit picking is. Trolls are not always solitary creatures, they will occasionally team up to strike in tandem or come to one another's defense if an attack goes awry. If you look at the profile of a troll, you are likely to see other trolls make up his "buddies list".
> 
> My time among the woodworking herd has taught me something. I have bad days. I get cranky. I may even get mean once in a while. One morning I answered the door with a kick at groin level that still gives my mailman nightmares. I hate those occasions, they make me feel all dirty. But a troll lives that way, spends every day wallowing in the mud and pulling others in with him. I don't believe they realize how sad they seem to the rest of us. I think they are entirely unaware that we all know who they are and what they stand for. They believe they are doing a service for the woodworking community, not "taking any crap" and "calling people out". But in reality, and this is something they will never understand, woodworking trolls have robbed the communities they inhabit of the best and brightest. True craftsman, professionals who work long hours creating woodworking greatness and possess loads of knowledge to share, don't have time to deal with the trolls. So they leave the forums, message boards and chat rooms, taking their treasures elsewhere. I know of some top woodworkers who have entirely abandoned the online communities for just that reason. And the saddest part is, the trolls will never change because it is who they are.
> 
> I'm not exactly a celebrity woodworker, but I do deal with trolls every day. They leave their comments on stumpynubs.com, on my YouTube pages, on my Facebook wall. The little success I have achieved makes them angry and they feel like they have to put me down or find fault in something I do. Nothing is ever good enough for a troll. They have no comprehension of the work that others do, the time and effort that is freely given by their fellow woodworkers. They don't understand that while they're searching the internet looking for things to criticize, there are woodworkers trying to improve their skills, building projects and overcome challenges so they can share their solutions with the community. It's easy to comment on message boards, it's hard to actually be a woodworker.
> 
> But their demented plan for putting their fellow woodworkers in their place has backfired. Because instead of feeling bad, or changing to suit their preferences, woodworkers I know apply the lessons they teach in a different way. We take note of how arrogant they appear, how silly they look when they find fault in the work of others that took far more effort than they've ever done themselves. And when we see a guy who didn't cut his dovetails right, or who posted a video with poor editing and no sound, we ask ourselves "what would a troll do". Then we do the opposite.
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


You are the very wise man people hear about. Carry on. Don't ever stop


----------



## JoeinGa

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy Nubs: Troll Hunter (They taste like chicken)*
> 
> I am not just an somewhat overrated woodworker with an endless supply of bad jokes and a troubling affinity for blue denim shirts. I am also a naturalist, a man who spends his weekends in the wild observing exotic creatures and documenting their strange habits. My expeditions take me all over the worldwide web, to the lurking places of the most despicable of predators: the Woodworking Trolls. I've spent years among their kind, frequenting their natural habitat on woodworking message boards, blogs, chat rooms; any place where they can slip in through the comment threads to infect the community with their deadly venom.
> 
> It's true that no troll has never been photographed in the wild. They are elusive creatures who carefully conceal their true identities with clever avatars and tough-guy sounding knick names. They present themselves as experts in the craft with decades of experience and all the knowledge that you don't have. But I believe I know the truth. For one thing, the reason they are so seldom photographed is because they are among nature's ugliest mistakes of creation. We know this because they are never able to achieve meaningful lives. Men laugh at them, women refuse to mate with them. So they withdraw into their Cheetos littered nests deep within their parents basements where they lay in ambush, hunched over their keyboards waiting for a chance to strike.
> 
> Woodworking trolls have big appetites which are only satisfied by the misery of others. They hunt at all hours of the day or night and their strategy has been carefully developed over evenings in chat rooms where they argue among themselves, honing their techniques so as to be ever sharp at any opportunity. When they are on the hunt, they frequent their favorite places, the woodworking message boards where they've found past success. Their reputations have not gone unnoticed, so they must strike quickly and then disappear into the night before a proper defense can be made against them. Typically they roam on the outskirts of the forum, watching and reading. When they spy a herd of woodworkers peacefully frolicking around some interesting subject, the troll slips in among them, sometimes disguised as one of the herd. From this vantage point they can carefully size up the group and choose their victim.
> 
> The woodworking troll rarely goes for weakest of the herd because trolls have enormous egoes. The troll believes he can take anyone on, and they often launch themselves headlong into the fray with total abandon. The first strike may be to disagree with something that appears to be the consensus of the herd, even if they have to make a great leap to do so. Facts are not in their bag of tricks, they strive only to be contrary, to make a member of the herd look foolish. Many times this will elicit a reaction from their victim, which plays right into their plan. The troll now launches his most stinging weapon, the unprovoked insult. This is one of their most curious tactics since it makes them appear small and immature. But it inevitably leads to more discord, the entire herd may even be taken aback and adopt a defensive posture.
> 
> It is at this point that the troll feels the most confident. He's already achieved his primary goal, to disrupt a peaceful herd of woodworkers and make himself the center of attention. Now he pulls out all the stops, he launches into a long tirade against his target, twisting the victim's words to make himself appear the innocent victim. If he's lucky he can manipulate the conversation so much that he confuses the herd, causing them to begin attacking each other. The original target may now become frustrated and lash out in a way he may never have done before, perhaps hurling his own insult at the troll. This is when the troll employs his master stroke. He reacts to the victim's words as if he's been stabbed to the heart, mortally wounded by an entirely uncalled for attack. He refers to himself in the most innocent of terms, he's just a kindly old woodworker trying to share his knowledge and this mean old "so-and-so" not only rejected his help, but lashed out at him in the most unreasonable of ways! If the troll plays his hand perfectly, he can convince the rest of the herd to abandon the original victim, even cast him out. The woodworking troll, having fed on the misery he's created then disappears, leaving chaos behind on the message board. He slinks back to his lair to pat himself on the back and await his next opportunity to feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've all seen the attacks of trolls in our favorite online woodworking communities. Maybe we were chatting with friends about dovetails and the attack come in the form of the old "you should cut pins first unless you're a moron… is that what you are, a moron?" type of comment. Or we were talking table saws and someone launched into a "you're an idiot because you don't own a Sawstop and you want children to lose their hands because you're evil" tirade. I know people who have perhaps never made a woodworking project in their lives. Yet they are top commenters on the woodworking forums. They like to argue about politics, they like to tell you you're wrong, they love to act like they know more than everyone else. But they almost never offer any sincere woodworking based thought to the community. They are constantly negative; if they have anything to say, it's that you didn't do this right, or you should have done that differently. They won't compliment your work because they say that's "not helpful", as if their constant nit picking is. Trolls are not always solitary creatures, they will occasionally team up to strike in tandem or come to one another's defense if an attack goes awry. If you look at the profile of a troll, you are likely to see other trolls make up his "buddies list".
> 
> My time among the woodworking herd has taught me something. I have bad days. I get cranky. I may even get mean once in a while. One morning I answered the door with a kick at groin level that still gives my mailman nightmares. I hate those occasions, they make me feel all dirty. But a troll lives that way, spends every day wallowing in the mud and pulling others in with him. I don't believe they realize how sad they seem to the rest of us. I think they are entirely unaware that we all know who they are and what they stand for. They believe they are doing a service for the woodworking community, not "taking any crap" and "calling people out". But in reality, and this is something they will never understand, woodworking trolls have robbed the communities they inhabit of the best and brightest. True craftsman, professionals who work long hours creating woodworking greatness and possess loads of knowledge to share, don't have time to deal with the trolls. So they leave the forums, message boards and chat rooms, taking their treasures elsewhere. I know of some top woodworkers who have entirely abandoned the online communities for just that reason. And the saddest part is, the trolls will never change because it is who they are.
> 
> I'm not exactly a celebrity woodworker, but I do deal with trolls every day. They leave their comments on stumpynubs.com, on my YouTube pages, on my Facebook wall. The little success I have achieved makes them angry and they feel like they have to put me down or find fault in something I do. Nothing is ever good enough for a troll. They have no comprehension of the work that others do, the time and effort that is freely given by their fellow woodworkers. They don't understand that while they're searching the internet looking for things to criticize, there are woodworkers trying to improve their skills, building projects and overcome challenges so they can share their solutions with the community. It's easy to comment on message boards, it's hard to actually be a woodworker.
> 
> But their demented plan for putting their fellow woodworkers in their place has backfired. Because instead of feeling bad, or changing to suit their preferences, woodworkers I know apply the lessons they teach in a different way. We take note of how arrogant they appear, how silly they look when they find fault in the work of others that took far more effort than they've ever done themselves. And when we see a guy who didn't cut his dovetails right, or who posted a video with poor editing and no sound, we ask ourselves "what would a troll do". Then we do the opposite.
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


(troll mode <on> )
As I read this diatribe my first thought was "Why isn't Stumpy RECORDING this in one of his videos?" 
It would have been* much better *if I could have listened to you say it, rather than have to read it.
(troll mode <off> )

NEAT JOB STUMPS! You musta been reading some of the other blog posting sites I visit to do your research. There's plenty of trolls there


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy Nubs: Troll Hunter (They taste like chicken)*
> 
> I am not just an somewhat overrated woodworker with an endless supply of bad jokes and a troubling affinity for blue denim shirts. I am also a naturalist, a man who spends his weekends in the wild observing exotic creatures and documenting their strange habits. My expeditions take me all over the worldwide web, to the lurking places of the most despicable of predators: the Woodworking Trolls. I've spent years among their kind, frequenting their natural habitat on woodworking message boards, blogs, chat rooms; any place where they can slip in through the comment threads to infect the community with their deadly venom.
> 
> It's true that no troll has never been photographed in the wild. They are elusive creatures who carefully conceal their true identities with clever avatars and tough-guy sounding knick names. They present themselves as experts in the craft with decades of experience and all the knowledge that you don't have. But I believe I know the truth. For one thing, the reason they are so seldom photographed is because they are among nature's ugliest mistakes of creation. We know this because they are never able to achieve meaningful lives. Men laugh at them, women refuse to mate with them. So they withdraw into their Cheetos littered nests deep within their parents basements where they lay in ambush, hunched over their keyboards waiting for a chance to strike.
> 
> Woodworking trolls have big appetites which are only satisfied by the misery of others. They hunt at all hours of the day or night and their strategy has been carefully developed over evenings in chat rooms where they argue among themselves, honing their techniques so as to be ever sharp at any opportunity. When they are on the hunt, they frequent their favorite places, the woodworking message boards where they've found past success. Their reputations have not gone unnoticed, so they must strike quickly and then disappear into the night before a proper defense can be made against them. Typically they roam on the outskirts of the forum, watching and reading. When they spy a herd of woodworkers peacefully frolicking around some interesting subject, the troll slips in among them, sometimes disguised as one of the herd. From this vantage point they can carefully size up the group and choose their victim.
> 
> The woodworking troll rarely goes for weakest of the herd because trolls have enormous egoes. The troll believes he can take anyone on, and they often launch themselves headlong into the fray with total abandon. The first strike may be to disagree with something that appears to be the consensus of the herd, even if they have to make a great leap to do so. Facts are not in their bag of tricks, they strive only to be contrary, to make a member of the herd look foolish. Many times this will elicit a reaction from their victim, which plays right into their plan. The troll now launches his most stinging weapon, the unprovoked insult. This is one of their most curious tactics since it makes them appear small and immature. But it inevitably leads to more discord, the entire herd may even be taken aback and adopt a defensive posture.
> 
> It is at this point that the troll feels the most confident. He's already achieved his primary goal, to disrupt a peaceful herd of woodworkers and make himself the center of attention. Now he pulls out all the stops, he launches into a long tirade against his target, twisting the victim's words to make himself appear the innocent victim. If he's lucky he can manipulate the conversation so much that he confuses the herd, causing them to begin attacking each other. The original target may now become frustrated and lash out in a way he may never have done before, perhaps hurling his own insult at the troll. This is when the troll employs his master stroke. He reacts to the victim's words as if he's been stabbed to the heart, mortally wounded by an entirely uncalled for attack. He refers to himself in the most innocent of terms, he's just a kindly old woodworker trying to share his knowledge and this mean old "so-and-so" not only rejected his help, but lashed out at him in the most unreasonable of ways! If the troll plays his hand perfectly, he can convince the rest of the herd to abandon the original victim, even cast him out. The woodworking troll, having fed on the misery he's created then disappears, leaving chaos behind on the message board. He slinks back to his lair to pat himself on the back and await his next opportunity to feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've all seen the attacks of trolls in our favorite online woodworking communities. Maybe we were chatting with friends about dovetails and the attack come in the form of the old "you should cut pins first unless you're a moron… is that what you are, a moron?" type of comment. Or we were talking table saws and someone launched into a "you're an idiot because you don't own a Sawstop and you want children to lose their hands because you're evil" tirade. I know people who have perhaps never made a woodworking project in their lives. Yet they are top commenters on the woodworking forums. They like to argue about politics, they like to tell you you're wrong, they love to act like they know more than everyone else. But they almost never offer any sincere woodworking based thought to the community. They are constantly negative; if they have anything to say, it's that you didn't do this right, or you should have done that differently. They won't compliment your work because they say that's "not helpful", as if their constant nit picking is. Trolls are not always solitary creatures, they will occasionally team up to strike in tandem or come to one another's defense if an attack goes awry. If you look at the profile of a troll, you are likely to see other trolls make up his "buddies list".
> 
> My time among the woodworking herd has taught me something. I have bad days. I get cranky. I may even get mean once in a while. One morning I answered the door with a kick at groin level that still gives my mailman nightmares. I hate those occasions, they make me feel all dirty. But a troll lives that way, spends every day wallowing in the mud and pulling others in with him. I don't believe they realize how sad they seem to the rest of us. I think they are entirely unaware that we all know who they are and what they stand for. They believe they are doing a service for the woodworking community, not "taking any crap" and "calling people out". But in reality, and this is something they will never understand, woodworking trolls have robbed the communities they inhabit of the best and brightest. True craftsman, professionals who work long hours creating woodworking greatness and possess loads of knowledge to share, don't have time to deal with the trolls. So they leave the forums, message boards and chat rooms, taking their treasures elsewhere. I know of some top woodworkers who have entirely abandoned the online communities for just that reason. And the saddest part is, the trolls will never change because it is who they are.
> 
> I'm not exactly a celebrity woodworker, but I do deal with trolls every day. They leave their comments on stumpynubs.com, on my YouTube pages, on my Facebook wall. The little success I have achieved makes them angry and they feel like they have to put me down or find fault in something I do. Nothing is ever good enough for a troll. They have no comprehension of the work that others do, the time and effort that is freely given by their fellow woodworkers. They don't understand that while they're searching the internet looking for things to criticize, there are woodworkers trying to improve their skills, building projects and overcome challenges so they can share their solutions with the community. It's easy to comment on message boards, it's hard to actually be a woodworker.
> 
> But their demented plan for putting their fellow woodworkers in their place has backfired. Because instead of feeling bad, or changing to suit their preferences, woodworkers I know apply the lessons they teach in a different way. We take note of how arrogant they appear, how silly they look when they find fault in the work of others that took far more effort than they've ever done themselves. And when we see a guy who didn't cut his dovetails right, or who posted a video with poor editing and no sound, we ask ourselves "what would a troll do". Then we do the opposite.
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


*Scotsman*- I don't recoil from internet culture, I exist on the internet. I recoil from the few who choose to tear down what others try to build up. Being a woodworker who likes to entertain does not mean I have to sit around and absorb any and all beatings.

However, like most of my blogs, this is for the purpose of woodworking "info-tainment" and nothing more. If I really wanted to call out the trolls, I would name names. But that would be pointless because, as the article says, trolls will never understand that they are trolls, they are what they are. So to engage them is to fall into their trap and to help them cause chaos within the community.

Just enjoy the article, have a laugh and a cold one, and next time you see a troll at work, remember my sage words.


----------



## Ken90712

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy Nubs: Troll Hunter (They taste like chicken)*
> 
> I am not just an somewhat overrated woodworker with an endless supply of bad jokes and a troubling affinity for blue denim shirts. I am also a naturalist, a man who spends his weekends in the wild observing exotic creatures and documenting their strange habits. My expeditions take me all over the worldwide web, to the lurking places of the most despicable of predators: the Woodworking Trolls. I've spent years among their kind, frequenting their natural habitat on woodworking message boards, blogs, chat rooms; any place where they can slip in through the comment threads to infect the community with their deadly venom.
> 
> It's true that no troll has never been photographed in the wild. They are elusive creatures who carefully conceal their true identities with clever avatars and tough-guy sounding knick names. They present themselves as experts in the craft with decades of experience and all the knowledge that you don't have. But I believe I know the truth. For one thing, the reason they are so seldom photographed is because they are among nature's ugliest mistakes of creation. We know this because they are never able to achieve meaningful lives. Men laugh at them, women refuse to mate with them. So they withdraw into their Cheetos littered nests deep within their parents basements where they lay in ambush, hunched over their keyboards waiting for a chance to strike.
> 
> Woodworking trolls have big appetites which are only satisfied by the misery of others. They hunt at all hours of the day or night and their strategy has been carefully developed over evenings in chat rooms where they argue among themselves, honing their techniques so as to be ever sharp at any opportunity. When they are on the hunt, they frequent their favorite places, the woodworking message boards where they've found past success. Their reputations have not gone unnoticed, so they must strike quickly and then disappear into the night before a proper defense can be made against them. Typically they roam on the outskirts of the forum, watching and reading. When they spy a herd of woodworkers peacefully frolicking around some interesting subject, the troll slips in among them, sometimes disguised as one of the herd. From this vantage point they can carefully size up the group and choose their victim.
> 
> The woodworking troll rarely goes for weakest of the herd because trolls have enormous egoes. The troll believes he can take anyone on, and they often launch themselves headlong into the fray with total abandon. The first strike may be to disagree with something that appears to be the consensus of the herd, even if they have to make a great leap to do so. Facts are not in their bag of tricks, they strive only to be contrary, to make a member of the herd look foolish. Many times this will elicit a reaction from their victim, which plays right into their plan. The troll now launches his most stinging weapon, the unprovoked insult. This is one of their most curious tactics since it makes them appear small and immature. But it inevitably leads to more discord, the entire herd may even be taken aback and adopt a defensive posture.
> 
> It is at this point that the troll feels the most confident. He's already achieved his primary goal, to disrupt a peaceful herd of woodworkers and make himself the center of attention. Now he pulls out all the stops, he launches into a long tirade against his target, twisting the victim's words to make himself appear the innocent victim. If he's lucky he can manipulate the conversation so much that he confuses the herd, causing them to begin attacking each other. The original target may now become frustrated and lash out in a way he may never have done before, perhaps hurling his own insult at the troll. This is when the troll employs his master stroke. He reacts to the victim's words as if he's been stabbed to the heart, mortally wounded by an entirely uncalled for attack. He refers to himself in the most innocent of terms, he's just a kindly old woodworker trying to share his knowledge and this mean old "so-and-so" not only rejected his help, but lashed out at him in the most unreasonable of ways! If the troll plays his hand perfectly, he can convince the rest of the herd to abandon the original victim, even cast him out. The woodworking troll, having fed on the misery he's created then disappears, leaving chaos behind on the message board. He slinks back to his lair to pat himself on the back and await his next opportunity to feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've all seen the attacks of trolls in our favorite online woodworking communities. Maybe we were chatting with friends about dovetails and the attack come in the form of the old "you should cut pins first unless you're a moron… is that what you are, a moron?" type of comment. Or we were talking table saws and someone launched into a "you're an idiot because you don't own a Sawstop and you want children to lose their hands because you're evil" tirade. I know people who have perhaps never made a woodworking project in their lives. Yet they are top commenters on the woodworking forums. They like to argue about politics, they like to tell you you're wrong, they love to act like they know more than everyone else. But they almost never offer any sincere woodworking based thought to the community. They are constantly negative; if they have anything to say, it's that you didn't do this right, or you should have done that differently. They won't compliment your work because they say that's "not helpful", as if their constant nit picking is. Trolls are not always solitary creatures, they will occasionally team up to strike in tandem or come to one another's defense if an attack goes awry. If you look at the profile of a troll, you are likely to see other trolls make up his "buddies list".
> 
> My time among the woodworking herd has taught me something. I have bad days. I get cranky. I may even get mean once in a while. One morning I answered the door with a kick at groin level that still gives my mailman nightmares. I hate those occasions, they make me feel all dirty. But a troll lives that way, spends every day wallowing in the mud and pulling others in with him. I don't believe they realize how sad they seem to the rest of us. I think they are entirely unaware that we all know who they are and what they stand for. They believe they are doing a service for the woodworking community, not "taking any crap" and "calling people out". But in reality, and this is something they will never understand, woodworking trolls have robbed the communities they inhabit of the best and brightest. True craftsman, professionals who work long hours creating woodworking greatness and possess loads of knowledge to share, don't have time to deal with the trolls. So they leave the forums, message boards and chat rooms, taking their treasures elsewhere. I know of some top woodworkers who have entirely abandoned the online communities for just that reason. And the saddest part is, the trolls will never change because it is who they are.
> 
> I'm not exactly a celebrity woodworker, but I do deal with trolls every day. They leave their comments on stumpynubs.com, on my YouTube pages, on my Facebook wall. The little success I have achieved makes them angry and they feel like they have to put me down or find fault in something I do. Nothing is ever good enough for a troll. They have no comprehension of the work that others do, the time and effort that is freely given by their fellow woodworkers. They don't understand that while they're searching the internet looking for things to criticize, there are woodworkers trying to improve their skills, building projects and overcome challenges so they can share their solutions with the community. It's easy to comment on message boards, it's hard to actually be a woodworker.
> 
> But their demented plan for putting their fellow woodworkers in their place has backfired. Because instead of feeling bad, or changing to suit their preferences, woodworkers I know apply the lessons they teach in a different way. We take note of how arrogant they appear, how silly they look when they find fault in the work of others that took far more effort than they've ever done themselves. And when we see a guy who didn't cut his dovetails right, or who posted a video with poor editing and no sound, we ask ourselves "what would a troll do". Then we do the opposite.
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


So true and well said! I thought about printing it and putting it up on the wall in my shop. But tape won't stick to the sawdust! LOL As always a pleasure to read your posts.


----------



## luv2learn

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy Nubs: Troll Hunter (They taste like chicken)*
> 
> I am not just an somewhat overrated woodworker with an endless supply of bad jokes and a troubling affinity for blue denim shirts. I am also a naturalist, a man who spends his weekends in the wild observing exotic creatures and documenting their strange habits. My expeditions take me all over the worldwide web, to the lurking places of the most despicable of predators: the Woodworking Trolls. I've spent years among their kind, frequenting their natural habitat on woodworking message boards, blogs, chat rooms; any place where they can slip in through the comment threads to infect the community with their deadly venom.
> 
> It's true that no troll has never been photographed in the wild. They are elusive creatures who carefully conceal their true identities with clever avatars and tough-guy sounding knick names. They present themselves as experts in the craft with decades of experience and all the knowledge that you don't have. But I believe I know the truth. For one thing, the reason they are so seldom photographed is because they are among nature's ugliest mistakes of creation. We know this because they are never able to achieve meaningful lives. Men laugh at them, women refuse to mate with them. So they withdraw into their Cheetos littered nests deep within their parents basements where they lay in ambush, hunched over their keyboards waiting for a chance to strike.
> 
> Woodworking trolls have big appetites which are only satisfied by the misery of others. They hunt at all hours of the day or night and their strategy has been carefully developed over evenings in chat rooms where they argue among themselves, honing their techniques so as to be ever sharp at any opportunity. When they are on the hunt, they frequent their favorite places, the woodworking message boards where they've found past success. Their reputations have not gone unnoticed, so they must strike quickly and then disappear into the night before a proper defense can be made against them. Typically they roam on the outskirts of the forum, watching and reading. When they spy a herd of woodworkers peacefully frolicking around some interesting subject, the troll slips in among them, sometimes disguised as one of the herd. From this vantage point they can carefully size up the group and choose their victim.
> 
> The woodworking troll rarely goes for weakest of the herd because trolls have enormous egoes. The troll believes he can take anyone on, and they often launch themselves headlong into the fray with total abandon. The first strike may be to disagree with something that appears to be the consensus of the herd, even if they have to make a great leap to do so. Facts are not in their bag of tricks, they strive only to be contrary, to make a member of the herd look foolish. Many times this will elicit a reaction from their victim, which plays right into their plan. The troll now launches his most stinging weapon, the unprovoked insult. This is one of their most curious tactics since it makes them appear small and immature. But it inevitably leads to more discord, the entire herd may even be taken aback and adopt a defensive posture.
> 
> It is at this point that the troll feels the most confident. He's already achieved his primary goal, to disrupt a peaceful herd of woodworkers and make himself the center of attention. Now he pulls out all the stops, he launches into a long tirade against his target, twisting the victim's words to make himself appear the innocent victim. If he's lucky he can manipulate the conversation so much that he confuses the herd, causing them to begin attacking each other. The original target may now become frustrated and lash out in a way he may never have done before, perhaps hurling his own insult at the troll. This is when the troll employs his master stroke. He reacts to the victim's words as if he's been stabbed to the heart, mortally wounded by an entirely uncalled for attack. He refers to himself in the most innocent of terms, he's just a kindly old woodworker trying to share his knowledge and this mean old "so-and-so" not only rejected his help, but lashed out at him in the most unreasonable of ways! If the troll plays his hand perfectly, he can convince the rest of the herd to abandon the original victim, even cast him out. The woodworking troll, having fed on the misery he's created then disappears, leaving chaos behind on the message board. He slinks back to his lair to pat himself on the back and await his next opportunity to feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've all seen the attacks of trolls in our favorite online woodworking communities. Maybe we were chatting with friends about dovetails and the attack come in the form of the old "you should cut pins first unless you're a moron… is that what you are, a moron?" type of comment. Or we were talking table saws and someone launched into a "you're an idiot because you don't own a Sawstop and you want children to lose their hands because you're evil" tirade. I know people who have perhaps never made a woodworking project in their lives. Yet they are top commenters on the woodworking forums. They like to argue about politics, they like to tell you you're wrong, they love to act like they know more than everyone else. But they almost never offer any sincere woodworking based thought to the community. They are constantly negative; if they have anything to say, it's that you didn't do this right, or you should have done that differently. They won't compliment your work because they say that's "not helpful", as if their constant nit picking is. Trolls are not always solitary creatures, they will occasionally team up to strike in tandem or come to one another's defense if an attack goes awry. If you look at the profile of a troll, you are likely to see other trolls make up his "buddies list".
> 
> My time among the woodworking herd has taught me something. I have bad days. I get cranky. I may even get mean once in a while. One morning I answered the door with a kick at groin level that still gives my mailman nightmares. I hate those occasions, they make me feel all dirty. But a troll lives that way, spends every day wallowing in the mud and pulling others in with him. I don't believe they realize how sad they seem to the rest of us. I think they are entirely unaware that we all know who they are and what they stand for. They believe they are doing a service for the woodworking community, not "taking any crap" and "calling people out". But in reality, and this is something they will never understand, woodworking trolls have robbed the communities they inhabit of the best and brightest. True craftsman, professionals who work long hours creating woodworking greatness and possess loads of knowledge to share, don't have time to deal with the trolls. So they leave the forums, message boards and chat rooms, taking their treasures elsewhere. I know of some top woodworkers who have entirely abandoned the online communities for just that reason. And the saddest part is, the trolls will never change because it is who they are.
> 
> I'm not exactly a celebrity woodworker, but I do deal with trolls every day. They leave their comments on stumpynubs.com, on my YouTube pages, on my Facebook wall. The little success I have achieved makes them angry and they feel like they have to put me down or find fault in something I do. Nothing is ever good enough for a troll. They have no comprehension of the work that others do, the time and effort that is freely given by their fellow woodworkers. They don't understand that while they're searching the internet looking for things to criticize, there are woodworkers trying to improve their skills, building projects and overcome challenges so they can share their solutions with the community. It's easy to comment on message boards, it's hard to actually be a woodworker.
> 
> But their demented plan for putting their fellow woodworkers in their place has backfired. Because instead of feeling bad, or changing to suit their preferences, woodworkers I know apply the lessons they teach in a different way. We take note of how arrogant they appear, how silly they look when they find fault in the work of others that took far more effort than they've ever done themselves. And when we see a guy who didn't cut his dovetails right, or who posted a video with poor editing and no sound, we ask ourselves "what would a troll do". Then we do the opposite.
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Well said my friend, well said!!


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy Nubs: Troll Hunter (They taste like chicken)*
> 
> I am not just an somewhat overrated woodworker with an endless supply of bad jokes and a troubling affinity for blue denim shirts. I am also a naturalist, a man who spends his weekends in the wild observing exotic creatures and documenting their strange habits. My expeditions take me all over the worldwide web, to the lurking places of the most despicable of predators: the Woodworking Trolls. I've spent years among their kind, frequenting their natural habitat on woodworking message boards, blogs, chat rooms; any place where they can slip in through the comment threads to infect the community with their deadly venom.
> 
> It's true that no troll has never been photographed in the wild. They are elusive creatures who carefully conceal their true identities with clever avatars and tough-guy sounding knick names. They present themselves as experts in the craft with decades of experience and all the knowledge that you don't have. But I believe I know the truth. For one thing, the reason they are so seldom photographed is because they are among nature's ugliest mistakes of creation. We know this because they are never able to achieve meaningful lives. Men laugh at them, women refuse to mate with them. So they withdraw into their Cheetos littered nests deep within their parents basements where they lay in ambush, hunched over their keyboards waiting for a chance to strike.
> 
> Woodworking trolls have big appetites which are only satisfied by the misery of others. They hunt at all hours of the day or night and their strategy has been carefully developed over evenings in chat rooms where they argue among themselves, honing their techniques so as to be ever sharp at any opportunity. When they are on the hunt, they frequent their favorite places, the woodworking message boards where they've found past success. Their reputations have not gone unnoticed, so they must strike quickly and then disappear into the night before a proper defense can be made against them. Typically they roam on the outskirts of the forum, watching and reading. When they spy a herd of woodworkers peacefully frolicking around some interesting subject, the troll slips in among them, sometimes disguised as one of the herd. From this vantage point they can carefully size up the group and choose their victim.
> 
> The woodworking troll rarely goes for weakest of the herd because trolls have enormous egoes. The troll believes he can take anyone on, and they often launch themselves headlong into the fray with total abandon. The first strike may be to disagree with something that appears to be the consensus of the herd, even if they have to make a great leap to do so. Facts are not in their bag of tricks, they strive only to be contrary, to make a member of the herd look foolish. Many times this will elicit a reaction from their victim, which plays right into their plan. The troll now launches his most stinging weapon, the unprovoked insult. This is one of their most curious tactics since it makes them appear small and immature. But it inevitably leads to more discord, the entire herd may even be taken aback and adopt a defensive posture.
> 
> It is at this point that the troll feels the most confident. He's already achieved his primary goal, to disrupt a peaceful herd of woodworkers and make himself the center of attention. Now he pulls out all the stops, he launches into a long tirade against his target, twisting the victim's words to make himself appear the innocent victim. If he's lucky he can manipulate the conversation so much that he confuses the herd, causing them to begin attacking each other. The original target may now become frustrated and lash out in a way he may never have done before, perhaps hurling his own insult at the troll. This is when the troll employs his master stroke. He reacts to the victim's words as if he's been stabbed to the heart, mortally wounded by an entirely uncalled for attack. He refers to himself in the most innocent of terms, he's just a kindly old woodworker trying to share his knowledge and this mean old "so-and-so" not only rejected his help, but lashed out at him in the most unreasonable of ways! If the troll plays his hand perfectly, he can convince the rest of the herd to abandon the original victim, even cast him out. The woodworking troll, having fed on the misery he's created then disappears, leaving chaos behind on the message board. He slinks back to his lair to pat himself on the back and await his next opportunity to feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've all seen the attacks of trolls in our favorite online woodworking communities. Maybe we were chatting with friends about dovetails and the attack come in the form of the old "you should cut pins first unless you're a moron… is that what you are, a moron?" type of comment. Or we were talking table saws and someone launched into a "you're an idiot because you don't own a Sawstop and you want children to lose their hands because you're evil" tirade. I know people who have perhaps never made a woodworking project in their lives. Yet they are top commenters on the woodworking forums. They like to argue about politics, they like to tell you you're wrong, they love to act like they know more than everyone else. But they almost never offer any sincere woodworking based thought to the community. They are constantly negative; if they have anything to say, it's that you didn't do this right, or you should have done that differently. They won't compliment your work because they say that's "not helpful", as if their constant nit picking is. Trolls are not always solitary creatures, they will occasionally team up to strike in tandem or come to one another's defense if an attack goes awry. If you look at the profile of a troll, you are likely to see other trolls make up his "buddies list".
> 
> My time among the woodworking herd has taught me something. I have bad days. I get cranky. I may even get mean once in a while. One morning I answered the door with a kick at groin level that still gives my mailman nightmares. I hate those occasions, they make me feel all dirty. But a troll lives that way, spends every day wallowing in the mud and pulling others in with him. I don't believe they realize how sad they seem to the rest of us. I think they are entirely unaware that we all know who they are and what they stand for. They believe they are doing a service for the woodworking community, not "taking any crap" and "calling people out". But in reality, and this is something they will never understand, woodworking trolls have robbed the communities they inhabit of the best and brightest. True craftsman, professionals who work long hours creating woodworking greatness and possess loads of knowledge to share, don't have time to deal with the trolls. So they leave the forums, message boards and chat rooms, taking their treasures elsewhere. I know of some top woodworkers who have entirely abandoned the online communities for just that reason. And the saddest part is, the trolls will never change because it is who they are.
> 
> I'm not exactly a celebrity woodworker, but I do deal with trolls every day. They leave their comments on stumpynubs.com, on my YouTube pages, on my Facebook wall. The little success I have achieved makes them angry and they feel like they have to put me down or find fault in something I do. Nothing is ever good enough for a troll. They have no comprehension of the work that others do, the time and effort that is freely given by their fellow woodworkers. They don't understand that while they're searching the internet looking for things to criticize, there are woodworkers trying to improve their skills, building projects and overcome challenges so they can share their solutions with the community. It's easy to comment on message boards, it's hard to actually be a woodworker.
> 
> But their demented plan for putting their fellow woodworkers in their place has backfired. Because instead of feeling bad, or changing to suit their preferences, woodworkers I know apply the lessons they teach in a different way. We take note of how arrogant they appear, how silly they look when they find fault in the work of others that took far more effort than they've ever done themselves. And when we see a guy who didn't cut his dovetails right, or who posted a video with poor editing and no sound, we ask ourselves "what would a troll do". Then we do the opposite.
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


So, what I hear you saying is that you FREELY ADMIT that you cut TAILS FIRST! (What a MORON!)
;-D 
Just kidding - I couldn't resist trying on the troll hat for a minute.
You can have it back now. hahahah

Oh, BTW, I won't be knocking on your front door until I get a new cup. 

Give'em hell Stumpy!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Will woodworking become the next TV dinner?*

I believe it was Bob Dylan who said, "The times, they are a-changing". I tend to agree for two reasons: First, anyone who can become a musical icon without the ability to sing has to be a genius. But more importantly because, in my reasonably short time on this earth, I've noticed the "a-changing" first hand. Since I spend most of my time in the workshop, it's natural that I've seen a great deal of changes in there. I used to think of the shop as a safe haven from the advance of civilization, but like the cold air through the cracks around the windows and doors, the outside world has managed to seep in. Joy came to work last week wearing "skinny jeans", a trend among the young and, well… skinny. She is neither. Randy got his ears pierced. He doesn't wearing rings in them, he just got the holes. Classic Randy.

Not all "progress" has been bad. We have a television in the shop, even cable. Now I can watch Roy Underhill cut himself while I cut myself. With wireless internet I can check one of the bazillion woodworking sites for advice at any point in a project. (My favorite is stumpynubs.com) My iPad is a digital library of woodworking books and magazines, all at my fingertips. My laptop can control two of the cameras we use to film in the shop, and my smart phone can control another. I have a little Bluetooth headset I can put on when I'd rather listen to music than hear what people are saying to me.

And the wonders of technology have made their way into our tools too. SawStop already made a table saw that won't cut fingers and they're said to be developing a miter saw, even a band saw for all your hotdog cutting needs. Rockler made a compact CNC machine for the small shop, and now they have a computer operated router fence. Even the truly "traditional" tools have been upgraded. Veritas and Lee Nielson have revolutionized hand planes while Hock and IBC have brought cryogenic technology to our tool steel. Lathe speeds are digitally controlled and the tools are carbide tipped. Sharpening is done with diamonds and specially designed honing films. And most of this has happened in the past decade!

It's undeniable that technology has invaded our workshops. The only question is whether it's a good thing. To me, there's a lot of pleasure to be found in the old tools and techniques. A properly sharpened hand plane cutting a tissue thin shaving is one of the greatest joys in the woodworking world. But if advanced tool steel can keep that plane sharp longer, I'm all for it. If a table saw can cut with an amazing level of precision, while keeping my fingers off the shop floor, that's a win-win situation. I've always been a technology junkie, I make a living on the internet, for goodness sake. But there are limits, even for me, and especially when it comes to woodworking.

CNC woodworking is a good example. I have absolute no problem with it, don't get me wrong. But as these machines get more advanced, at what point does it become something other than a craft? If a computer cuts all the parts for you, are you really woodworking, or are you just assembling a puzzle? Sure, you still have to design the project, and prepare the stock which may involve table saws and planers and various other woodworking tools. But how long will it be before we're just downloading the project from the internet, throwing some MDF on the table and letting the computer do it all?

That's the future of furniture manufacturing, there's no doubt in my mind. Companies like Ikea will be selling completely computer manufactured pieces, untouched by human hands until the consumer opens the box, some assembly required. It may be made out of wood, but it won't be woodworking. Technology will have completly taken over the craft and turned it into the equivalent of microwaving a TV dinner and calling it cooking. A generation of kids raised on their I-pads will have little use for woodworking when they grow up. Why make it when they can buy it, sit on it, and play video games? The "modern" workshop will become a rarity and cookie cutter furniture will be the norm in all but the wealthiest homes. With new 3-D printing technology, and the growing environmental movement, even wood will become obsolete. Enjoy your oak cabinets while you can, soon they will be spit out of a print head as one big piece of composite material. Woodworking icons like Abram and Underhill… and Nubs… will be a forgotten memory.

Then again, maybe not. Maybe people will get sick of the cookie cutter furniture and our natural human instinct to create will overcome our kids' instinct to stare at LCD screens. Maybe the trend that's leading us farther and farther from traditional woodworking tools and techniques will reverse. Technology is here to stay, no doubt about it. But maybe, just maybe it won't take us too far away from those tissue thin shavings. Maybe our workshop walls will hold it at bay, allowing just the right amount to seep through the cracks, just enough to improve the craft without destroying it.

Or maybe robots will take over the earth and we'll all be doomed. I suppose time will tell…

......................................................

Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## ssnvet

StumpyNubs said:


> *Will woodworking become the next TV dinner?*
> 
> I believe it was Bob Dylan who said, "The times, they are a-changing". I tend to agree for two reasons: First, anyone who can become a musical icon without the ability to sing has to be a genius. But more importantly because, in my reasonably short time on this earth, I've noticed the "a-changing" first hand. Since I spend most of my time in the workshop, it's natural that I've seen a great deal of changes in there. I used to think of the shop as a safe haven from the advance of civilization, but like the cold air through the cracks around the windows and doors, the outside world has managed to seep in. Joy came to work last week wearing "skinny jeans", a trend among the young and, well… skinny. She is neither. Randy got his ears pierced. He doesn't wearing rings in them, he just got the holes. Classic Randy.
> 
> Not all "progress" has been bad. We have a television in the shop, even cable. Now I can watch Roy Underhill cut himself while I cut myself. With wireless internet I can check one of the bazillion woodworking sites for advice at any point in a project. (My favorite is stumpynubs.com) My iPad is a digital library of woodworking books and magazines, all at my fingertips. My laptop can control two of the cameras we use to film in the shop, and my smart phone can control another. I have a little Bluetooth headset I can put on when I'd rather listen to music than hear what people are saying to me.
> 
> And the wonders of technology have made their way into our tools too. SawStop already made a table saw that won't cut fingers and they're said to be developing a miter saw, even a band saw for all your hotdog cutting needs. Rockler made a compact CNC machine for the small shop, and now they have a computer operated router fence. Even the truly "traditional" tools have been upgraded. Veritas and Lee Nielson have revolutionized hand planes while Hock and IBC have brought cryogenic technology to our tool steel. Lathe speeds are digitally controlled and the tools are carbide tipped. Sharpening is done with diamonds and specially designed honing films. And most of this has happened in the past decade!
> 
> It's undeniable that technology has invaded our workshops. The only question is whether it's a good thing. To me, there's a lot of pleasure to be found in the old tools and techniques. A properly sharpened hand plane cutting a tissue thin shaving is one of the greatest joys in the woodworking world. But if advanced tool steel can keep that plane sharp longer, I'm all for it. If a table saw can cut with an amazing level of precision, while keeping my fingers off the shop floor, that's a win-win situation. I've always been a technology junkie, I make a living on the internet, for goodness sake. But there are limits, even for me, and especially when it comes to woodworking.
> 
> CNC woodworking is a good example. I have absolute no problem with it, don't get me wrong. But as these machines get more advanced, at what point does it become something other than a craft? If a computer cuts all the parts for you, are you really woodworking, or are you just assembling a puzzle? Sure, you still have to design the project, and prepare the stock which may involve table saws and planers and various other woodworking tools. But how long will it be before we're just downloading the project from the internet, throwing some MDF on the table and letting the computer do it all?
> 
> That's the future of furniture manufacturing, there's no doubt in my mind. Companies like Ikea will be selling completely computer manufactured pieces, untouched by human hands until the consumer opens the box, some assembly required. It may be made out of wood, but it won't be woodworking. Technology will have completly taken over the craft and turned it into the equivalent of microwaving a TV dinner and calling it cooking. A generation of kids raised on their I-pads will have little use for woodworking when they grow up. Why make it when they can buy it, sit on it, and play video games? The "modern" workshop will become a rarity and cookie cutter furniture will be the norm in all but the wealthiest homes. With new 3-D printing technology, and the growing environmental movement, even wood will become obsolete. Enjoy your oak cabinets while you can, soon they will be spit out of a print head as one big piece of composite material. Woodworking icons like Abram and Underhill… and Nubs… will be a forgotten memory.
> 
> Then again, maybe not. Maybe people will get sick of the cookie cutter furniture and our natural human instinct to create will overcome our kids' instinct to stare at LCD screens. Maybe the trend that's leading us farther and farther from traditional woodworking tools and techniques will reverse. Technology is here to stay, no doubt about it. But maybe, just maybe it won't take us too far away from those tissue thin shavings. Maybe our workshop walls will hold it at bay, allowing just the right amount to seep through the cracks, just enough to improve the craft without destroying it.
> 
> Or maybe robots will take over the earth and we'll all be doomed. I suppose time will tell…
> 
> ......................................................
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Stumpy is a Ludite, na-nana-nana-na!

:^)


----------



## lightcs1776

StumpyNubs said:


> *Will woodworking become the next TV dinner?*
> 
> I believe it was Bob Dylan who said, "The times, they are a-changing". I tend to agree for two reasons: First, anyone who can become a musical icon without the ability to sing has to be a genius. But more importantly because, in my reasonably short time on this earth, I've noticed the "a-changing" first hand. Since I spend most of my time in the workshop, it's natural that I've seen a great deal of changes in there. I used to think of the shop as a safe haven from the advance of civilization, but like the cold air through the cracks around the windows and doors, the outside world has managed to seep in. Joy came to work last week wearing "skinny jeans", a trend among the young and, well… skinny. She is neither. Randy got his ears pierced. He doesn't wearing rings in them, he just got the holes. Classic Randy.
> 
> Not all "progress" has been bad. We have a television in the shop, even cable. Now I can watch Roy Underhill cut himself while I cut myself. With wireless internet I can check one of the bazillion woodworking sites for advice at any point in a project. (My favorite is stumpynubs.com) My iPad is a digital library of woodworking books and magazines, all at my fingertips. My laptop can control two of the cameras we use to film in the shop, and my smart phone can control another. I have a little Bluetooth headset I can put on when I'd rather listen to music than hear what people are saying to me.
> 
> And the wonders of technology have made their way into our tools too. SawStop already made a table saw that won't cut fingers and they're said to be developing a miter saw, even a band saw for all your hotdog cutting needs. Rockler made a compact CNC machine for the small shop, and now they have a computer operated router fence. Even the truly "traditional" tools have been upgraded. Veritas and Lee Nielson have revolutionized hand planes while Hock and IBC have brought cryogenic technology to our tool steel. Lathe speeds are digitally controlled and the tools are carbide tipped. Sharpening is done with diamonds and specially designed honing films. And most of this has happened in the past decade!
> 
> It's undeniable that technology has invaded our workshops. The only question is whether it's a good thing. To me, there's a lot of pleasure to be found in the old tools and techniques. A properly sharpened hand plane cutting a tissue thin shaving is one of the greatest joys in the woodworking world. But if advanced tool steel can keep that plane sharp longer, I'm all for it. If a table saw can cut with an amazing level of precision, while keeping my fingers off the shop floor, that's a win-win situation. I've always been a technology junkie, I make a living on the internet, for goodness sake. But there are limits, even for me, and especially when it comes to woodworking.
> 
> CNC woodworking is a good example. I have absolute no problem with it, don't get me wrong. But as these machines get more advanced, at what point does it become something other than a craft? If a computer cuts all the parts for you, are you really woodworking, or are you just assembling a puzzle? Sure, you still have to design the project, and prepare the stock which may involve table saws and planers and various other woodworking tools. But how long will it be before we're just downloading the project from the internet, throwing some MDF on the table and letting the computer do it all?
> 
> That's the future of furniture manufacturing, there's no doubt in my mind. Companies like Ikea will be selling completely computer manufactured pieces, untouched by human hands until the consumer opens the box, some assembly required. It may be made out of wood, but it won't be woodworking. Technology will have completly taken over the craft and turned it into the equivalent of microwaving a TV dinner and calling it cooking. A generation of kids raised on their I-pads will have little use for woodworking when they grow up. Why make it when they can buy it, sit on it, and play video games? The "modern" workshop will become a rarity and cookie cutter furniture will be the norm in all but the wealthiest homes. With new 3-D printing technology, and the growing environmental movement, even wood will become obsolete. Enjoy your oak cabinets while you can, soon they will be spit out of a print head as one big piece of composite material. Woodworking icons like Abram and Underhill… and Nubs… will be a forgotten memory.
> 
> Then again, maybe not. Maybe people will get sick of the cookie cutter furniture and our natural human instinct to create will overcome our kids' instinct to stare at LCD screens. Maybe the trend that's leading us farther and farther from traditional woodworking tools and techniques will reverse. Technology is here to stay, no doubt about it. But maybe, just maybe it won't take us too far away from those tissue thin shavings. Maybe our workshop walls will hold it at bay, allowing just the right amount to seep through the cracks, just enough to improve the craft without destroying it.
> 
> Or maybe robots will take over the earth and we'll all be doomed. I suppose time will tell…
> 
> ......................................................
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


My 11 will drop the Xbox, turn off the TV, or log off the PC if it means time in the shop with Dad. Woodworking, for me anyway, isn't about the product, which you knoe is a really good thing if you have seen what I call woodworking. It is about taking a break from the rush of life and enjoying time either by myself or with family. No technology can replace it.

Edit: And Matt, I design computer networks, but think the Luddites were smarter than people give them credit …


----------



## jdmaher

StumpyNubs said:


> *Will woodworking become the next TV dinner?*
> 
> I believe it was Bob Dylan who said, "The times, they are a-changing". I tend to agree for two reasons: First, anyone who can become a musical icon without the ability to sing has to be a genius. But more importantly because, in my reasonably short time on this earth, I've noticed the "a-changing" first hand. Since I spend most of my time in the workshop, it's natural that I've seen a great deal of changes in there. I used to think of the shop as a safe haven from the advance of civilization, but like the cold air through the cracks around the windows and doors, the outside world has managed to seep in. Joy came to work last week wearing "skinny jeans", a trend among the young and, well… skinny. She is neither. Randy got his ears pierced. He doesn't wearing rings in them, he just got the holes. Classic Randy.
> 
> Not all "progress" has been bad. We have a television in the shop, even cable. Now I can watch Roy Underhill cut himself while I cut myself. With wireless internet I can check one of the bazillion woodworking sites for advice at any point in a project. (My favorite is stumpynubs.com) My iPad is a digital library of woodworking books and magazines, all at my fingertips. My laptop can control two of the cameras we use to film in the shop, and my smart phone can control another. I have a little Bluetooth headset I can put on when I'd rather listen to music than hear what people are saying to me.
> 
> And the wonders of technology have made their way into our tools too. SawStop already made a table saw that won't cut fingers and they're said to be developing a miter saw, even a band saw for all your hotdog cutting needs. Rockler made a compact CNC machine for the small shop, and now they have a computer operated router fence. Even the truly "traditional" tools have been upgraded. Veritas and Lee Nielson have revolutionized hand planes while Hock and IBC have brought cryogenic technology to our tool steel. Lathe speeds are digitally controlled and the tools are carbide tipped. Sharpening is done with diamonds and specially designed honing films. And most of this has happened in the past decade!
> 
> It's undeniable that technology has invaded our workshops. The only question is whether it's a good thing. To me, there's a lot of pleasure to be found in the old tools and techniques. A properly sharpened hand plane cutting a tissue thin shaving is one of the greatest joys in the woodworking world. But if advanced tool steel can keep that plane sharp longer, I'm all for it. If a table saw can cut with an amazing level of precision, while keeping my fingers off the shop floor, that's a win-win situation. I've always been a technology junkie, I make a living on the internet, for goodness sake. But there are limits, even for me, and especially when it comes to woodworking.
> 
> CNC woodworking is a good example. I have absolute no problem with it, don't get me wrong. But as these machines get more advanced, at what point does it become something other than a craft? If a computer cuts all the parts for you, are you really woodworking, or are you just assembling a puzzle? Sure, you still have to design the project, and prepare the stock which may involve table saws and planers and various other woodworking tools. But how long will it be before we're just downloading the project from the internet, throwing some MDF on the table and letting the computer do it all?
> 
> That's the future of furniture manufacturing, there's no doubt in my mind. Companies like Ikea will be selling completely computer manufactured pieces, untouched by human hands until the consumer opens the box, some assembly required. It may be made out of wood, but it won't be woodworking. Technology will have completly taken over the craft and turned it into the equivalent of microwaving a TV dinner and calling it cooking. A generation of kids raised on their I-pads will have little use for woodworking when they grow up. Why make it when they can buy it, sit on it, and play video games? The "modern" workshop will become a rarity and cookie cutter furniture will be the norm in all but the wealthiest homes. With new 3-D printing technology, and the growing environmental movement, even wood will become obsolete. Enjoy your oak cabinets while you can, soon they will be spit out of a print head as one big piece of composite material. Woodworking icons like Abram and Underhill… and Nubs… will be a forgotten memory.
> 
> Then again, maybe not. Maybe people will get sick of the cookie cutter furniture and our natural human instinct to create will overcome our kids' instinct to stare at LCD screens. Maybe the trend that's leading us farther and farther from traditional woodworking tools and techniques will reverse. Technology is here to stay, no doubt about it. But maybe, just maybe it won't take us too far away from those tissue thin shavings. Maybe our workshop walls will hold it at bay, allowing just the right amount to seep through the cracks, just enough to improve the craft without destroying it.
> 
> Or maybe robots will take over the earth and we'll all be doomed. I suppose time will tell…
> 
> ......................................................
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Well, we're not quite at the level of individuals being able to design on their home computers and shoot a Wi-Fi message to their basement shop to spit that out.

For me, the VALUE of woodworking is being able to design and build exactly what I want for a very particular need. The artistry is in wood selection and arrangement. The rest is pure pleasure - for me; but plenty of people seem willing to pay actual money for such bespoke goods. Not from me, but from many.

I'm at the stage where I mostly use machinery to do what I don't have the skills to do myself. I'm not likely to get good enough at hand jointing the stock for a large case piece (at least not anytime soon). Same for thicknessing. USED to be the same for cutting dovetails, and I just used to plain avoid curves until I learned hand work shaping.

I doubt that I'm ever gonna get very good at carving. Right now, I can't afford a CNC, so I don't carve. But I keep wonderin'.

Been doing computers for 40 years. Them machines need a lot a tending - but its very worthwhile work that's makes a whole new world possible. Guess what? The computers still don't do ALL the work.

Machines is just TOOLS. Human hands wield those tools. Been that way for quite awhile and I expect it'll stay that way even longer.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Will woodworking become the next TV dinner?*
> 
> I believe it was Bob Dylan who said, "The times, they are a-changing". I tend to agree for two reasons: First, anyone who can become a musical icon without the ability to sing has to be a genius. But more importantly because, in my reasonably short time on this earth, I've noticed the "a-changing" first hand. Since I spend most of my time in the workshop, it's natural that I've seen a great deal of changes in there. I used to think of the shop as a safe haven from the advance of civilization, but like the cold air through the cracks around the windows and doors, the outside world has managed to seep in. Joy came to work last week wearing "skinny jeans", a trend among the young and, well… skinny. She is neither. Randy got his ears pierced. He doesn't wearing rings in them, he just got the holes. Classic Randy.
> 
> Not all "progress" has been bad. We have a television in the shop, even cable. Now I can watch Roy Underhill cut himself while I cut myself. With wireless internet I can check one of the bazillion woodworking sites for advice at any point in a project. (My favorite is stumpynubs.com) My iPad is a digital library of woodworking books and magazines, all at my fingertips. My laptop can control two of the cameras we use to film in the shop, and my smart phone can control another. I have a little Bluetooth headset I can put on when I'd rather listen to music than hear what people are saying to me.
> 
> And the wonders of technology have made their way into our tools too. SawStop already made a table saw that won't cut fingers and they're said to be developing a miter saw, even a band saw for all your hotdog cutting needs. Rockler made a compact CNC machine for the small shop, and now they have a computer operated router fence. Even the truly "traditional" tools have been upgraded. Veritas and Lee Nielson have revolutionized hand planes while Hock and IBC have brought cryogenic technology to our tool steel. Lathe speeds are digitally controlled and the tools are carbide tipped. Sharpening is done with diamonds and specially designed honing films. And most of this has happened in the past decade!
> 
> It's undeniable that technology has invaded our workshops. The only question is whether it's a good thing. To me, there's a lot of pleasure to be found in the old tools and techniques. A properly sharpened hand plane cutting a tissue thin shaving is one of the greatest joys in the woodworking world. But if advanced tool steel can keep that plane sharp longer, I'm all for it. If a table saw can cut with an amazing level of precision, while keeping my fingers off the shop floor, that's a win-win situation. I've always been a technology junkie, I make a living on the internet, for goodness sake. But there are limits, even for me, and especially when it comes to woodworking.
> 
> CNC woodworking is a good example. I have absolute no problem with it, don't get me wrong. But as these machines get more advanced, at what point does it become something other than a craft? If a computer cuts all the parts for you, are you really woodworking, or are you just assembling a puzzle? Sure, you still have to design the project, and prepare the stock which may involve table saws and planers and various other woodworking tools. But how long will it be before we're just downloading the project from the internet, throwing some MDF on the table and letting the computer do it all?
> 
> That's the future of furniture manufacturing, there's no doubt in my mind. Companies like Ikea will be selling completely computer manufactured pieces, untouched by human hands until the consumer opens the box, some assembly required. It may be made out of wood, but it won't be woodworking. Technology will have completly taken over the craft and turned it into the equivalent of microwaving a TV dinner and calling it cooking. A generation of kids raised on their I-pads will have little use for woodworking when they grow up. Why make it when they can buy it, sit on it, and play video games? The "modern" workshop will become a rarity and cookie cutter furniture will be the norm in all but the wealthiest homes. With new 3-D printing technology, and the growing environmental movement, even wood will become obsolete. Enjoy your oak cabinets while you can, soon they will be spit out of a print head as one big piece of composite material. Woodworking icons like Abram and Underhill… and Nubs… will be a forgotten memory.
> 
> Then again, maybe not. Maybe people will get sick of the cookie cutter furniture and our natural human instinct to create will overcome our kids' instinct to stare at LCD screens. Maybe the trend that's leading us farther and farther from traditional woodworking tools and techniques will reverse. Technology is here to stay, no doubt about it. But maybe, just maybe it won't take us too far away from those tissue thin shavings. Maybe our workshop walls will hold it at bay, allowing just the right amount to seep through the cracks, just enough to improve the craft without destroying it.
> 
> Or maybe robots will take over the earth and we'll all be doomed. I suppose time will tell…
> 
> ......................................................
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


The best part about computers is with one right click you can find the definition of Luddite.


----------



## ssnvet

StumpyNubs said:


> *Will woodworking become the next TV dinner?*
> 
> I believe it was Bob Dylan who said, "The times, they are a-changing". I tend to agree for two reasons: First, anyone who can become a musical icon without the ability to sing has to be a genius. But more importantly because, in my reasonably short time on this earth, I've noticed the "a-changing" first hand. Since I spend most of my time in the workshop, it's natural that I've seen a great deal of changes in there. I used to think of the shop as a safe haven from the advance of civilization, but like the cold air through the cracks around the windows and doors, the outside world has managed to seep in. Joy came to work last week wearing "skinny jeans", a trend among the young and, well… skinny. She is neither. Randy got his ears pierced. He doesn't wearing rings in them, he just got the holes. Classic Randy.
> 
> Not all "progress" has been bad. We have a television in the shop, even cable. Now I can watch Roy Underhill cut himself while I cut myself. With wireless internet I can check one of the bazillion woodworking sites for advice at any point in a project. (My favorite is stumpynubs.com) My iPad is a digital library of woodworking books and magazines, all at my fingertips. My laptop can control two of the cameras we use to film in the shop, and my smart phone can control another. I have a little Bluetooth headset I can put on when I'd rather listen to music than hear what people are saying to me.
> 
> And the wonders of technology have made their way into our tools too. SawStop already made a table saw that won't cut fingers and they're said to be developing a miter saw, even a band saw for all your hotdog cutting needs. Rockler made a compact CNC machine for the small shop, and now they have a computer operated router fence. Even the truly "traditional" tools have been upgraded. Veritas and Lee Nielson have revolutionized hand planes while Hock and IBC have brought cryogenic technology to our tool steel. Lathe speeds are digitally controlled and the tools are carbide tipped. Sharpening is done with diamonds and specially designed honing films. And most of this has happened in the past decade!
> 
> It's undeniable that technology has invaded our workshops. The only question is whether it's a good thing. To me, there's a lot of pleasure to be found in the old tools and techniques. A properly sharpened hand plane cutting a tissue thin shaving is one of the greatest joys in the woodworking world. But if advanced tool steel can keep that plane sharp longer, I'm all for it. If a table saw can cut with an amazing level of precision, while keeping my fingers off the shop floor, that's a win-win situation. I've always been a technology junkie, I make a living on the internet, for goodness sake. But there are limits, even for me, and especially when it comes to woodworking.
> 
> CNC woodworking is a good example. I have absolute no problem with it, don't get me wrong. But as these machines get more advanced, at what point does it become something other than a craft? If a computer cuts all the parts for you, are you really woodworking, or are you just assembling a puzzle? Sure, you still have to design the project, and prepare the stock which may involve table saws and planers and various other woodworking tools. But how long will it be before we're just downloading the project from the internet, throwing some MDF on the table and letting the computer do it all?
> 
> That's the future of furniture manufacturing, there's no doubt in my mind. Companies like Ikea will be selling completely computer manufactured pieces, untouched by human hands until the consumer opens the box, some assembly required. It may be made out of wood, but it won't be woodworking. Technology will have completly taken over the craft and turned it into the equivalent of microwaving a TV dinner and calling it cooking. A generation of kids raised on their I-pads will have little use for woodworking when they grow up. Why make it when they can buy it, sit on it, and play video games? The "modern" workshop will become a rarity and cookie cutter furniture will be the norm in all but the wealthiest homes. With new 3-D printing technology, and the growing environmental movement, even wood will become obsolete. Enjoy your oak cabinets while you can, soon they will be spit out of a print head as one big piece of composite material. Woodworking icons like Abram and Underhill… and Nubs… will be a forgotten memory.
> 
> Then again, maybe not. Maybe people will get sick of the cookie cutter furniture and our natural human instinct to create will overcome our kids' instinct to stare at LCD screens. Maybe the trend that's leading us farther and farther from traditional woodworking tools and techniques will reverse. Technology is here to stay, no doubt about it. But maybe, just maybe it won't take us too far away from those tissue thin shavings. Maybe our workshop walls will hold it at bay, allowing just the right amount to seep through the cracks, just enough to improve the craft without destroying it.
> 
> Or maybe robots will take over the earth and we'll all be doomed. I suppose time will tell…
> 
> ......................................................
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


and the correct spelling :^)


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Will woodworking become the next TV dinner?*
> 
> I believe it was Bob Dylan who said, "The times, they are a-changing". I tend to agree for two reasons: First, anyone who can become a musical icon without the ability to sing has to be a genius. But more importantly because, in my reasonably short time on this earth, I've noticed the "a-changing" first hand. Since I spend most of my time in the workshop, it's natural that I've seen a great deal of changes in there. I used to think of the shop as a safe haven from the advance of civilization, but like the cold air through the cracks around the windows and doors, the outside world has managed to seep in. Joy came to work last week wearing "skinny jeans", a trend among the young and, well… skinny. She is neither. Randy got his ears pierced. He doesn't wearing rings in them, he just got the holes. Classic Randy.
> 
> Not all "progress" has been bad. We have a television in the shop, even cable. Now I can watch Roy Underhill cut himself while I cut myself. With wireless internet I can check one of the bazillion woodworking sites for advice at any point in a project. (My favorite is stumpynubs.com) My iPad is a digital library of woodworking books and magazines, all at my fingertips. My laptop can control two of the cameras we use to film in the shop, and my smart phone can control another. I have a little Bluetooth headset I can put on when I'd rather listen to music than hear what people are saying to me.
> 
> And the wonders of technology have made their way into our tools too. SawStop already made a table saw that won't cut fingers and they're said to be developing a miter saw, even a band saw for all your hotdog cutting needs. Rockler made a compact CNC machine for the small shop, and now they have a computer operated router fence. Even the truly "traditional" tools have been upgraded. Veritas and Lee Nielson have revolutionized hand planes while Hock and IBC have brought cryogenic technology to our tool steel. Lathe speeds are digitally controlled and the tools are carbide tipped. Sharpening is done with diamonds and specially designed honing films. And most of this has happened in the past decade!
> 
> It's undeniable that technology has invaded our workshops. The only question is whether it's a good thing. To me, there's a lot of pleasure to be found in the old tools and techniques. A properly sharpened hand plane cutting a tissue thin shaving is one of the greatest joys in the woodworking world. But if advanced tool steel can keep that plane sharp longer, I'm all for it. If a table saw can cut with an amazing level of precision, while keeping my fingers off the shop floor, that's a win-win situation. I've always been a technology junkie, I make a living on the internet, for goodness sake. But there are limits, even for me, and especially when it comes to woodworking.
> 
> CNC woodworking is a good example. I have absolute no problem with it, don't get me wrong. But as these machines get more advanced, at what point does it become something other than a craft? If a computer cuts all the parts for you, are you really woodworking, or are you just assembling a puzzle? Sure, you still have to design the project, and prepare the stock which may involve table saws and planers and various other woodworking tools. But how long will it be before we're just downloading the project from the internet, throwing some MDF on the table and letting the computer do it all?
> 
> That's the future of furniture manufacturing, there's no doubt in my mind. Companies like Ikea will be selling completely computer manufactured pieces, untouched by human hands until the consumer opens the box, some assembly required. It may be made out of wood, but it won't be woodworking. Technology will have completly taken over the craft and turned it into the equivalent of microwaving a TV dinner and calling it cooking. A generation of kids raised on their I-pads will have little use for woodworking when they grow up. Why make it when they can buy it, sit on it, and play video games? The "modern" workshop will become a rarity and cookie cutter furniture will be the norm in all but the wealthiest homes. With new 3-D printing technology, and the growing environmental movement, even wood will become obsolete. Enjoy your oak cabinets while you can, soon they will be spit out of a print head as one big piece of composite material. Woodworking icons like Abram and Underhill… and Nubs… will be a forgotten memory.
> 
> Then again, maybe not. Maybe people will get sick of the cookie cutter furniture and our natural human instinct to create will overcome our kids' instinct to stare at LCD screens. Maybe the trend that's leading us farther and farther from traditional woodworking tools and techniques will reverse. Technology is here to stay, no doubt about it. But maybe, just maybe it won't take us too far away from those tissue thin shavings. Maybe our workshop walls will hold it at bay, allowing just the right amount to seep through the cracks, just enough to improve the craft without destroying it.
> 
> Or maybe robots will take over the earth and we'll all be doomed. I suppose time will tell…
> 
> ......................................................
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I noticed that too, but as you know, I am far too nice to point it out.


----------



## Texcaster

StumpyNubs said:


> *Will woodworking become the next TV dinner?*
> 
> I believe it was Bob Dylan who said, "The times, they are a-changing". I tend to agree for two reasons: First, anyone who can become a musical icon without the ability to sing has to be a genius. But more importantly because, in my reasonably short time on this earth, I've noticed the "a-changing" first hand. Since I spend most of my time in the workshop, it's natural that I've seen a great deal of changes in there. I used to think of the shop as a safe haven from the advance of civilization, but like the cold air through the cracks around the windows and doors, the outside world has managed to seep in. Joy came to work last week wearing "skinny jeans", a trend among the young and, well… skinny. She is neither. Randy got his ears pierced. He doesn't wearing rings in them, he just got the holes. Classic Randy.
> 
> Not all "progress" has been bad. We have a television in the shop, even cable. Now I can watch Roy Underhill cut himself while I cut myself. With wireless internet I can check one of the bazillion woodworking sites for advice at any point in a project. (My favorite is stumpynubs.com) My iPad is a digital library of woodworking books and magazines, all at my fingertips. My laptop can control two of the cameras we use to film in the shop, and my smart phone can control another. I have a little Bluetooth headset I can put on when I'd rather listen to music than hear what people are saying to me.
> 
> And the wonders of technology have made their way into our tools too. SawStop already made a table saw that won't cut fingers and they're said to be developing a miter saw, even a band saw for all your hotdog cutting needs. Rockler made a compact CNC machine for the small shop, and now they have a computer operated router fence. Even the truly "traditional" tools have been upgraded. Veritas and Lee Nielson have revolutionized hand planes while Hock and IBC have brought cryogenic technology to our tool steel. Lathe speeds are digitally controlled and the tools are carbide tipped. Sharpening is done with diamonds and specially designed honing films. And most of this has happened in the past decade!
> 
> It's undeniable that technology has invaded our workshops. The only question is whether it's a good thing. To me, there's a lot of pleasure to be found in the old tools and techniques. A properly sharpened hand plane cutting a tissue thin shaving is one of the greatest joys in the woodworking world. But if advanced tool steel can keep that plane sharp longer, I'm all for it. If a table saw can cut with an amazing level of precision, while keeping my fingers off the shop floor, that's a win-win situation. I've always been a technology junkie, I make a living on the internet, for goodness sake. But there are limits, even for me, and especially when it comes to woodworking.
> 
> CNC woodworking is a good example. I have absolute no problem with it, don't get me wrong. But as these machines get more advanced, at what point does it become something other than a craft? If a computer cuts all the parts for you, are you really woodworking, or are you just assembling a puzzle? Sure, you still have to design the project, and prepare the stock which may involve table saws and planers and various other woodworking tools. But how long will it be before we're just downloading the project from the internet, throwing some MDF on the table and letting the computer do it all?
> 
> That's the future of furniture manufacturing, there's no doubt in my mind. Companies like Ikea will be selling completely computer manufactured pieces, untouched by human hands until the consumer opens the box, some assembly required. It may be made out of wood, but it won't be woodworking. Technology will have completly taken over the craft and turned it into the equivalent of microwaving a TV dinner and calling it cooking. A generation of kids raised on their I-pads will have little use for woodworking when they grow up. Why make it when they can buy it, sit on it, and play video games? The "modern" workshop will become a rarity and cookie cutter furniture will be the norm in all but the wealthiest homes. With new 3-D printing technology, and the growing environmental movement, even wood will become obsolete. Enjoy your oak cabinets while you can, soon they will be spit out of a print head as one big piece of composite material. Woodworking icons like Abram and Underhill… and Nubs… will be a forgotten memory.
> 
> Then again, maybe not. Maybe people will get sick of the cookie cutter furniture and our natural human instinct to create will overcome our kids' instinct to stare at LCD screens. Maybe the trend that's leading us farther and farther from traditional woodworking tools and techniques will reverse. Technology is here to stay, no doubt about it. But maybe, just maybe it won't take us too far away from those tissue thin shavings. Maybe our workshop walls will hold it at bay, allowing just the right amount to seep through the cracks, just enough to improve the craft without destroying it.
> 
> Or maybe robots will take over the earth and we'll all be doomed. I suppose time will tell…
> 
> ......................................................
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


One of the great Luddite moments of modern times is Pete Seeger trying to pull the plug on Dylan at Newport in 65. The promising young folkie had the temerity to preform plugged in with Mike Bloomfield and Al Kooper at the sacred event. There are many versions of what actually happened. Take your pick. Dylan's Newport Fender just sold for $100,000,000.

Dylan, like Tom Waits has written a vast number of songs. They are wealthy men just from the publishing rights. For them, it's always been about the music, the words, and the singing is just the icing on the cake. The singing styles of both men have been a big green light for the rest of us.

I think there is a parallel for woodworkers somewhere in this.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Will woodworking become the next TV dinner?*
> 
> I believe it was Bob Dylan who said, "The times, they are a-changing". I tend to agree for two reasons: First, anyone who can become a musical icon without the ability to sing has to be a genius. But more importantly because, in my reasonably short time on this earth, I've noticed the "a-changing" first hand. Since I spend most of my time in the workshop, it's natural that I've seen a great deal of changes in there. I used to think of the shop as a safe haven from the advance of civilization, but like the cold air through the cracks around the windows and doors, the outside world has managed to seep in. Joy came to work last week wearing "skinny jeans", a trend among the young and, well… skinny. She is neither. Randy got his ears pierced. He doesn't wearing rings in them, he just got the holes. Classic Randy.
> 
> Not all "progress" has been bad. We have a television in the shop, even cable. Now I can watch Roy Underhill cut himself while I cut myself. With wireless internet I can check one of the bazillion woodworking sites for advice at any point in a project. (My favorite is stumpynubs.com) My iPad is a digital library of woodworking books and magazines, all at my fingertips. My laptop can control two of the cameras we use to film in the shop, and my smart phone can control another. I have a little Bluetooth headset I can put on when I'd rather listen to music than hear what people are saying to me.
> 
> And the wonders of technology have made their way into our tools too. SawStop already made a table saw that won't cut fingers and they're said to be developing a miter saw, even a band saw for all your hotdog cutting needs. Rockler made a compact CNC machine for the small shop, and now they have a computer operated router fence. Even the truly "traditional" tools have been upgraded. Veritas and Lee Nielson have revolutionized hand planes while Hock and IBC have brought cryogenic technology to our tool steel. Lathe speeds are digitally controlled and the tools are carbide tipped. Sharpening is done with diamonds and specially designed honing films. And most of this has happened in the past decade!
> 
> It's undeniable that technology has invaded our workshops. The only question is whether it's a good thing. To me, there's a lot of pleasure to be found in the old tools and techniques. A properly sharpened hand plane cutting a tissue thin shaving is one of the greatest joys in the woodworking world. But if advanced tool steel can keep that plane sharp longer, I'm all for it. If a table saw can cut with an amazing level of precision, while keeping my fingers off the shop floor, that's a win-win situation. I've always been a technology junkie, I make a living on the internet, for goodness sake. But there are limits, even for me, and especially when it comes to woodworking.
> 
> CNC woodworking is a good example. I have absolute no problem with it, don't get me wrong. But as these machines get more advanced, at what point does it become something other than a craft? If a computer cuts all the parts for you, are you really woodworking, or are you just assembling a puzzle? Sure, you still have to design the project, and prepare the stock which may involve table saws and planers and various other woodworking tools. But how long will it be before we're just downloading the project from the internet, throwing some MDF on the table and letting the computer do it all?
> 
> That's the future of furniture manufacturing, there's no doubt in my mind. Companies like Ikea will be selling completely computer manufactured pieces, untouched by human hands until the consumer opens the box, some assembly required. It may be made out of wood, but it won't be woodworking. Technology will have completly taken over the craft and turned it into the equivalent of microwaving a TV dinner and calling it cooking. A generation of kids raised on their I-pads will have little use for woodworking when they grow up. Why make it when they can buy it, sit on it, and play video games? The "modern" workshop will become a rarity and cookie cutter furniture will be the norm in all but the wealthiest homes. With new 3-D printing technology, and the growing environmental movement, even wood will become obsolete. Enjoy your oak cabinets while you can, soon they will be spit out of a print head as one big piece of composite material. Woodworking icons like Abram and Underhill… and Nubs… will be a forgotten memory.
> 
> Then again, maybe not. Maybe people will get sick of the cookie cutter furniture and our natural human instinct to create will overcome our kids' instinct to stare at LCD screens. Maybe the trend that's leading us farther and farther from traditional woodworking tools and techniques will reverse. Technology is here to stay, no doubt about it. But maybe, just maybe it won't take us too far away from those tissue thin shavings. Maybe our workshop walls will hold it at bay, allowing just the right amount to seep through the cracks, just enough to improve the craft without destroying it.
> 
> Or maybe robots will take over the earth and we'll all be doomed. I suppose time will tell…
> 
> ......................................................
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


The difference between Bob Dylan and Tom waits is clear. Dylan moans and mumbles with a spine grating voice; while Tom Waits is AWSOME!


----------



## Texcaster

StumpyNubs said:


> *Will woodworking become the next TV dinner?*
> 
> I believe it was Bob Dylan who said, "The times, they are a-changing". I tend to agree for two reasons: First, anyone who can become a musical icon without the ability to sing has to be a genius. But more importantly because, in my reasonably short time on this earth, I've noticed the "a-changing" first hand. Since I spend most of my time in the workshop, it's natural that I've seen a great deal of changes in there. I used to think of the shop as a safe haven from the advance of civilization, but like the cold air through the cracks around the windows and doors, the outside world has managed to seep in. Joy came to work last week wearing "skinny jeans", a trend among the young and, well… skinny. She is neither. Randy got his ears pierced. He doesn't wearing rings in them, he just got the holes. Classic Randy.
> 
> Not all "progress" has been bad. We have a television in the shop, even cable. Now I can watch Roy Underhill cut himself while I cut myself. With wireless internet I can check one of the bazillion woodworking sites for advice at any point in a project. (My favorite is stumpynubs.com) My iPad is a digital library of woodworking books and magazines, all at my fingertips. My laptop can control two of the cameras we use to film in the shop, and my smart phone can control another. I have a little Bluetooth headset I can put on when I'd rather listen to music than hear what people are saying to me.
> 
> And the wonders of technology have made their way into our tools too. SawStop already made a table saw that won't cut fingers and they're said to be developing a miter saw, even a band saw for all your hotdog cutting needs. Rockler made a compact CNC machine for the small shop, and now they have a computer operated router fence. Even the truly "traditional" tools have been upgraded. Veritas and Lee Nielson have revolutionized hand planes while Hock and IBC have brought cryogenic technology to our tool steel. Lathe speeds are digitally controlled and the tools are carbide tipped. Sharpening is done with diamonds and specially designed honing films. And most of this has happened in the past decade!
> 
> It's undeniable that technology has invaded our workshops. The only question is whether it's a good thing. To me, there's a lot of pleasure to be found in the old tools and techniques. A properly sharpened hand plane cutting a tissue thin shaving is one of the greatest joys in the woodworking world. But if advanced tool steel can keep that plane sharp longer, I'm all for it. If a table saw can cut with an amazing level of precision, while keeping my fingers off the shop floor, that's a win-win situation. I've always been a technology junkie, I make a living on the internet, for goodness sake. But there are limits, even for me, and especially when it comes to woodworking.
> 
> CNC woodworking is a good example. I have absolute no problem with it, don't get me wrong. But as these machines get more advanced, at what point does it become something other than a craft? If a computer cuts all the parts for you, are you really woodworking, or are you just assembling a puzzle? Sure, you still have to design the project, and prepare the stock which may involve table saws and planers and various other woodworking tools. But how long will it be before we're just downloading the project from the internet, throwing some MDF on the table and letting the computer do it all?
> 
> That's the future of furniture manufacturing, there's no doubt in my mind. Companies like Ikea will be selling completely computer manufactured pieces, untouched by human hands until the consumer opens the box, some assembly required. It may be made out of wood, but it won't be woodworking. Technology will have completly taken over the craft and turned it into the equivalent of microwaving a TV dinner and calling it cooking. A generation of kids raised on their I-pads will have little use for woodworking when they grow up. Why make it when they can buy it, sit on it, and play video games? The "modern" workshop will become a rarity and cookie cutter furniture will be the norm in all but the wealthiest homes. With new 3-D printing technology, and the growing environmental movement, even wood will become obsolete. Enjoy your oak cabinets while you can, soon they will be spit out of a print head as one big piece of composite material. Woodworking icons like Abram and Underhill… and Nubs… will be a forgotten memory.
> 
> Then again, maybe not. Maybe people will get sick of the cookie cutter furniture and our natural human instinct to create will overcome our kids' instinct to stare at LCD screens. Maybe the trend that's leading us farther and farther from traditional woodworking tools and techniques will reverse. Technology is here to stay, no doubt about it. But maybe, just maybe it won't take us too far away from those tissue thin shavings. Maybe our workshop walls will hold it at bay, allowing just the right amount to seep through the cracks, just enough to improve the craft without destroying it.
> 
> Or maybe robots will take over the earth and we'll all be doomed. I suppose time will tell…
> 
> ......................................................
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


My favorite Tom Waits album would have to be " Mule Variations ".


----------



## ddockstader

StumpyNubs said:


> *Will woodworking become the next TV dinner?*
> 
> I believe it was Bob Dylan who said, "The times, they are a-changing". I tend to agree for two reasons: First, anyone who can become a musical icon without the ability to sing has to be a genius. But more importantly because, in my reasonably short time on this earth, I've noticed the "a-changing" first hand. Since I spend most of my time in the workshop, it's natural that I've seen a great deal of changes in there. I used to think of the shop as a safe haven from the advance of civilization, but like the cold air through the cracks around the windows and doors, the outside world has managed to seep in. Joy came to work last week wearing "skinny jeans", a trend among the young and, well… skinny. She is neither. Randy got his ears pierced. He doesn't wearing rings in them, he just got the holes. Classic Randy.
> 
> Not all "progress" has been bad. We have a television in the shop, even cable. Now I can watch Roy Underhill cut himself while I cut myself. With wireless internet I can check one of the bazillion woodworking sites for advice at any point in a project. (My favorite is stumpynubs.com) My iPad is a digital library of woodworking books and magazines, all at my fingertips. My laptop can control two of the cameras we use to film in the shop, and my smart phone can control another. I have a little Bluetooth headset I can put on when I'd rather listen to music than hear what people are saying to me.
> 
> And the wonders of technology have made their way into our tools too. SawStop already made a table saw that won't cut fingers and they're said to be developing a miter saw, even a band saw for all your hotdog cutting needs. Rockler made a compact CNC machine for the small shop, and now they have a computer operated router fence. Even the truly "traditional" tools have been upgraded. Veritas and Lee Nielson have revolutionized hand planes while Hock and IBC have brought cryogenic technology to our tool steel. Lathe speeds are digitally controlled and the tools are carbide tipped. Sharpening is done with diamonds and specially designed honing films. And most of this has happened in the past decade!
> 
> It's undeniable that technology has invaded our workshops. The only question is whether it's a good thing. To me, there's a lot of pleasure to be found in the old tools and techniques. A properly sharpened hand plane cutting a tissue thin shaving is one of the greatest joys in the woodworking world. But if advanced tool steel can keep that plane sharp longer, I'm all for it. If a table saw can cut with an amazing level of precision, while keeping my fingers off the shop floor, that's a win-win situation. I've always been a technology junkie, I make a living on the internet, for goodness sake. But there are limits, even for me, and especially when it comes to woodworking.
> 
> CNC woodworking is a good example. I have absolute no problem with it, don't get me wrong. But as these machines get more advanced, at what point does it become something other than a craft? If a computer cuts all the parts for you, are you really woodworking, or are you just assembling a puzzle? Sure, you still have to design the project, and prepare the stock which may involve table saws and planers and various other woodworking tools. But how long will it be before we're just downloading the project from the internet, throwing some MDF on the table and letting the computer do it all?
> 
> That's the future of furniture manufacturing, there's no doubt in my mind. Companies like Ikea will be selling completely computer manufactured pieces, untouched by human hands until the consumer opens the box, some assembly required. It may be made out of wood, but it won't be woodworking. Technology will have completly taken over the craft and turned it into the equivalent of microwaving a TV dinner and calling it cooking. A generation of kids raised on their I-pads will have little use for woodworking when they grow up. Why make it when they can buy it, sit on it, and play video games? The "modern" workshop will become a rarity and cookie cutter furniture will be the norm in all but the wealthiest homes. With new 3-D printing technology, and the growing environmental movement, even wood will become obsolete. Enjoy your oak cabinets while you can, soon they will be spit out of a print head as one big piece of composite material. Woodworking icons like Abram and Underhill… and Nubs… will be a forgotten memory.
> 
> Then again, maybe not. Maybe people will get sick of the cookie cutter furniture and our natural human instinct to create will overcome our kids' instinct to stare at LCD screens. Maybe the trend that's leading us farther and farther from traditional woodworking tools and techniques will reverse. Technology is here to stay, no doubt about it. But maybe, just maybe it won't take us too far away from those tissue thin shavings. Maybe our workshop walls will hold it at bay, allowing just the right amount to seep through the cracks, just enough to improve the craft without destroying it.
> 
> Or maybe robots will take over the earth and we'll all be doomed. I suppose time will tell…
> 
> ......................................................
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


My grandfather looked at earth's worn cogs
Said things were going to the dogs.
His grandfather is his house of logs
Said things were going to the dogs.
His grandfather in his old skin togs
Said things were going to the dogs.
There's one thing that I've got to state.
The dogs have had a good long wait.


----------



## wormil

StumpyNubs said:


> *Will woodworking become the next TV dinner?*
> 
> I believe it was Bob Dylan who said, "The times, they are a-changing". I tend to agree for two reasons: First, anyone who can become a musical icon without the ability to sing has to be a genius. But more importantly because, in my reasonably short time on this earth, I've noticed the "a-changing" first hand. Since I spend most of my time in the workshop, it's natural that I've seen a great deal of changes in there. I used to think of the shop as a safe haven from the advance of civilization, but like the cold air through the cracks around the windows and doors, the outside world has managed to seep in. Joy came to work last week wearing "skinny jeans", a trend among the young and, well… skinny. She is neither. Randy got his ears pierced. He doesn't wearing rings in them, he just got the holes. Classic Randy.
> 
> Not all "progress" has been bad. We have a television in the shop, even cable. Now I can watch Roy Underhill cut himself while I cut myself. With wireless internet I can check one of the bazillion woodworking sites for advice at any point in a project. (My favorite is stumpynubs.com) My iPad is a digital library of woodworking books and magazines, all at my fingertips. My laptop can control two of the cameras we use to film in the shop, and my smart phone can control another. I have a little Bluetooth headset I can put on when I'd rather listen to music than hear what people are saying to me.
> 
> And the wonders of technology have made their way into our tools too. SawStop already made a table saw that won't cut fingers and they're said to be developing a miter saw, even a band saw for all your hotdog cutting needs. Rockler made a compact CNC machine for the small shop, and now they have a computer operated router fence. Even the truly "traditional" tools have been upgraded. Veritas and Lee Nielson have revolutionized hand planes while Hock and IBC have brought cryogenic technology to our tool steel. Lathe speeds are digitally controlled and the tools are carbide tipped. Sharpening is done with diamonds and specially designed honing films. And most of this has happened in the past decade!
> 
> It's undeniable that technology has invaded our workshops. The only question is whether it's a good thing. To me, there's a lot of pleasure to be found in the old tools and techniques. A properly sharpened hand plane cutting a tissue thin shaving is one of the greatest joys in the woodworking world. But if advanced tool steel can keep that plane sharp longer, I'm all for it. If a table saw can cut with an amazing level of precision, while keeping my fingers off the shop floor, that's a win-win situation. I've always been a technology junkie, I make a living on the internet, for goodness sake. But there are limits, even for me, and especially when it comes to woodworking.
> 
> CNC woodworking is a good example. I have absolute no problem with it, don't get me wrong. But as these machines get more advanced, at what point does it become something other than a craft? If a computer cuts all the parts for you, are you really woodworking, or are you just assembling a puzzle? Sure, you still have to design the project, and prepare the stock which may involve table saws and planers and various other woodworking tools. But how long will it be before we're just downloading the project from the internet, throwing some MDF on the table and letting the computer do it all?
> 
> That's the future of furniture manufacturing, there's no doubt in my mind. Companies like Ikea will be selling completely computer manufactured pieces, untouched by human hands until the consumer opens the box, some assembly required. It may be made out of wood, but it won't be woodworking. Technology will have completly taken over the craft and turned it into the equivalent of microwaving a TV dinner and calling it cooking. A generation of kids raised on their I-pads will have little use for woodworking when they grow up. Why make it when they can buy it, sit on it, and play video games? The "modern" workshop will become a rarity and cookie cutter furniture will be the norm in all but the wealthiest homes. With new 3-D printing technology, and the growing environmental movement, even wood will become obsolete. Enjoy your oak cabinets while you can, soon they will be spit out of a print head as one big piece of composite material. Woodworking icons like Abram and Underhill… and Nubs… will be a forgotten memory.
> 
> Then again, maybe not. Maybe people will get sick of the cookie cutter furniture and our natural human instinct to create will overcome our kids' instinct to stare at LCD screens. Maybe the trend that's leading us farther and farther from traditional woodworking tools and techniques will reverse. Technology is here to stay, no doubt about it. But maybe, just maybe it won't take us too far away from those tissue thin shavings. Maybe our workshop walls will hold it at bay, allowing just the right amount to seep through the cracks, just enough to improve the craft without destroying it.
> 
> Or maybe robots will take over the earth and we'll all be doomed. I suppose time will tell…
> 
> ......................................................
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Some would say the grandfathers were right; especially the unemployed who have been replaced by robots.

Woodworking has seen a huge upwelling of classic techniques along with a swelling of young folks looking to work with their hands. Will that last, I can't say, but I suspect that CNC and 3D printers will continue to grow in popularity.


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Will woodworking become the next TV dinner?*
> 
> I believe it was Bob Dylan who said, "The times, they are a-changing". I tend to agree for two reasons: First, anyone who can become a musical icon without the ability to sing has to be a genius. But more importantly because, in my reasonably short time on this earth, I've noticed the "a-changing" first hand. Since I spend most of my time in the workshop, it's natural that I've seen a great deal of changes in there. I used to think of the shop as a safe haven from the advance of civilization, but like the cold air through the cracks around the windows and doors, the outside world has managed to seep in. Joy came to work last week wearing "skinny jeans", a trend among the young and, well… skinny. She is neither. Randy got his ears pierced. He doesn't wearing rings in them, he just got the holes. Classic Randy.
> 
> Not all "progress" has been bad. We have a television in the shop, even cable. Now I can watch Roy Underhill cut himself while I cut myself. With wireless internet I can check one of the bazillion woodworking sites for advice at any point in a project. (My favorite is stumpynubs.com) My iPad is a digital library of woodworking books and magazines, all at my fingertips. My laptop can control two of the cameras we use to film in the shop, and my smart phone can control another. I have a little Bluetooth headset I can put on when I'd rather listen to music than hear what people are saying to me.
> 
> And the wonders of technology have made their way into our tools too. SawStop already made a table saw that won't cut fingers and they're said to be developing a miter saw, even a band saw for all your hotdog cutting needs. Rockler made a compact CNC machine for the small shop, and now they have a computer operated router fence. Even the truly "traditional" tools have been upgraded. Veritas and Lee Nielson have revolutionized hand planes while Hock and IBC have brought cryogenic technology to our tool steel. Lathe speeds are digitally controlled and the tools are carbide tipped. Sharpening is done with diamonds and specially designed honing films. And most of this has happened in the past decade!
> 
> It's undeniable that technology has invaded our workshops. The only question is whether it's a good thing. To me, there's a lot of pleasure to be found in the old tools and techniques. A properly sharpened hand plane cutting a tissue thin shaving is one of the greatest joys in the woodworking world. But if advanced tool steel can keep that plane sharp longer, I'm all for it. If a table saw can cut with an amazing level of precision, while keeping my fingers off the shop floor, that's a win-win situation. I've always been a technology junkie, I make a living on the internet, for goodness sake. But there are limits, even for me, and especially when it comes to woodworking.
> 
> CNC woodworking is a good example. I have absolute no problem with it, don't get me wrong. But as these machines get more advanced, at what point does it become something other than a craft? If a computer cuts all the parts for you, are you really woodworking, or are you just assembling a puzzle? Sure, you still have to design the project, and prepare the stock which may involve table saws and planers and various other woodworking tools. But how long will it be before we're just downloading the project from the internet, throwing some MDF on the table and letting the computer do it all?
> 
> That's the future of furniture manufacturing, there's no doubt in my mind. Companies like Ikea will be selling completely computer manufactured pieces, untouched by human hands until the consumer opens the box, some assembly required. It may be made out of wood, but it won't be woodworking. Technology will have completly taken over the craft and turned it into the equivalent of microwaving a TV dinner and calling it cooking. A generation of kids raised on their I-pads will have little use for woodworking when they grow up. Why make it when they can buy it, sit on it, and play video games? The "modern" workshop will become a rarity and cookie cutter furniture will be the norm in all but the wealthiest homes. With new 3-D printing technology, and the growing environmental movement, even wood will become obsolete. Enjoy your oak cabinets while you can, soon they will be spit out of a print head as one big piece of composite material. Woodworking icons like Abram and Underhill… and Nubs… will be a forgotten memory.
> 
> Then again, maybe not. Maybe people will get sick of the cookie cutter furniture and our natural human instinct to create will overcome our kids' instinct to stare at LCD screens. Maybe the trend that's leading us farther and farther from traditional woodworking tools and techniques will reverse. Technology is here to stay, no doubt about it. But maybe, just maybe it won't take us too far away from those tissue thin shavings. Maybe our workshop walls will hold it at bay, allowing just the right amount to seep through the cracks, just enough to improve the craft without destroying it.
> 
> Or maybe robots will take over the earth and we'll all be doomed. I suppose time will tell…
> 
> ......................................................
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


There are Artisan Breads being made, consumed and most importantly, savored..
Brew Masters, at Micro Breweries, are pleasing the palettes of imbibers.

Perhaps our "good taste", does not just exist in our mouths….
And Micro-Artisan Woodshops will be able to continue "Handcrafting" future family heirlooms!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

StumpyNubs said:


> *Will woodworking become the next TV dinner?*
> 
> I believe it was Bob Dylan who said, "The times, they are a-changing". I tend to agree for two reasons: First, anyone who can become a musical icon without the ability to sing has to be a genius. But more importantly because, in my reasonably short time on this earth, I've noticed the "a-changing" first hand. Since I spend most of my time in the workshop, it's natural that I've seen a great deal of changes in there. I used to think of the shop as a safe haven from the advance of civilization, but like the cold air through the cracks around the windows and doors, the outside world has managed to seep in. Joy came to work last week wearing "skinny jeans", a trend among the young and, well… skinny. She is neither. Randy got his ears pierced. He doesn't wearing rings in them, he just got the holes. Classic Randy.
> 
> Not all "progress" has been bad. We have a television in the shop, even cable. Now I can watch Roy Underhill cut himself while I cut myself. With wireless internet I can check one of the bazillion woodworking sites for advice at any point in a project. (My favorite is stumpynubs.com) My iPad is a digital library of woodworking books and magazines, all at my fingertips. My laptop can control two of the cameras we use to film in the shop, and my smart phone can control another. I have a little Bluetooth headset I can put on when I'd rather listen to music than hear what people are saying to me.
> 
> And the wonders of technology have made their way into our tools too. SawStop already made a table saw that won't cut fingers and they're said to be developing a miter saw, even a band saw for all your hotdog cutting needs. Rockler made a compact CNC machine for the small shop, and now they have a computer operated router fence. Even the truly "traditional" tools have been upgraded. Veritas and Lee Nielson have revolutionized hand planes while Hock and IBC have brought cryogenic technology to our tool steel. Lathe speeds are digitally controlled and the tools are carbide tipped. Sharpening is done with diamonds and specially designed honing films. And most of this has happened in the past decade!
> 
> It's undeniable that technology has invaded our workshops. The only question is whether it's a good thing. To me, there's a lot of pleasure to be found in the old tools and techniques. A properly sharpened hand plane cutting a tissue thin shaving is one of the greatest joys in the woodworking world. But if advanced tool steel can keep that plane sharp longer, I'm all for it. If a table saw can cut with an amazing level of precision, while keeping my fingers off the shop floor, that's a win-win situation. I've always been a technology junkie, I make a living on the internet, for goodness sake. But there are limits, even for me, and especially when it comes to woodworking.
> 
> CNC woodworking is a good example. I have absolute no problem with it, don't get me wrong. But as these machines get more advanced, at what point does it become something other than a craft? If a computer cuts all the parts for you, are you really woodworking, or are you just assembling a puzzle? Sure, you still have to design the project, and prepare the stock which may involve table saws and planers and various other woodworking tools. But how long will it be before we're just downloading the project from the internet, throwing some MDF on the table and letting the computer do it all?
> 
> That's the future of furniture manufacturing, there's no doubt in my mind. Companies like Ikea will be selling completely computer manufactured pieces, untouched by human hands until the consumer opens the box, some assembly required. It may be made out of wood, but it won't be woodworking. Technology will have completly taken over the craft and turned it into the equivalent of microwaving a TV dinner and calling it cooking. A generation of kids raised on their I-pads will have little use for woodworking when they grow up. Why make it when they can buy it, sit on it, and play video games? The "modern" workshop will become a rarity and cookie cutter furniture will be the norm in all but the wealthiest homes. With new 3-D printing technology, and the growing environmental movement, even wood will become obsolete. Enjoy your oak cabinets while you can, soon they will be spit out of a print head as one big piece of composite material. Woodworking icons like Abram and Underhill… and Nubs… will be a forgotten memory.
> 
> Then again, maybe not. Maybe people will get sick of the cookie cutter furniture and our natural human instinct to create will overcome our kids' instinct to stare at LCD screens. Maybe the trend that's leading us farther and farther from traditional woodworking tools and techniques will reverse. Technology is here to stay, no doubt about it. But maybe, just maybe it won't take us too far away from those tissue thin shavings. Maybe our workshop walls will hold it at bay, allowing just the right amount to seep through the cracks, just enough to improve the craft without destroying it.
> 
> Or maybe robots will take over the earth and we'll all be doomed. I suppose time will tell…
> 
> ......................................................
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


My 11 year old, while making a family Christmas gift out of 1/4" birch ply and pine trim (and using the band saw with extreme supervision - my hands right by his) asked if there are woodworking classes. My 15 year oldwas rreal happy last week learning to hand plane boards. They will both be much better than I at woodworking. Yep, it can be passed onto future generations.


----------



## whitewulf

StumpyNubs said:


> *Will woodworking become the next TV dinner?*
> 
> I believe it was Bob Dylan who said, "The times, they are a-changing". I tend to agree for two reasons: First, anyone who can become a musical icon without the ability to sing has to be a genius. But more importantly because, in my reasonably short time on this earth, I've noticed the "a-changing" first hand. Since I spend most of my time in the workshop, it's natural that I've seen a great deal of changes in there. I used to think of the shop as a safe haven from the advance of civilization, but like the cold air through the cracks around the windows and doors, the outside world has managed to seep in. Joy came to work last week wearing "skinny jeans", a trend among the young and, well… skinny. She is neither. Randy got his ears pierced. He doesn't wearing rings in them, he just got the holes. Classic Randy.
> 
> Not all "progress" has been bad. We have a television in the shop, even cable. Now I can watch Roy Underhill cut himself while I cut myself. With wireless internet I can check one of the bazillion woodworking sites for advice at any point in a project. (My favorite is stumpynubs.com) My iPad is a digital library of woodworking books and magazines, all at my fingertips. My laptop can control two of the cameras we use to film in the shop, and my smart phone can control another. I have a little Bluetooth headset I can put on when I'd rather listen to music than hear what people are saying to me.
> 
> And the wonders of technology have made their way into our tools too. SawStop already made a table saw that won't cut fingers and they're said to be developing a miter saw, even a band saw for all your hotdog cutting needs. Rockler made a compact CNC machine for the small shop, and now they have a computer operated router fence. Even the truly "traditional" tools have been upgraded. Veritas and Lee Nielson have revolutionized hand planes while Hock and IBC have brought cryogenic technology to our tool steel. Lathe speeds are digitally controlled and the tools are carbide tipped. Sharpening is done with diamonds and specially designed honing films. And most of this has happened in the past decade!
> 
> It's undeniable that technology has invaded our workshops. The only question is whether it's a good thing. To me, there's a lot of pleasure to be found in the old tools and techniques. A properly sharpened hand plane cutting a tissue thin shaving is one of the greatest joys in the woodworking world. But if advanced tool steel can keep that plane sharp longer, I'm all for it. If a table saw can cut with an amazing level of precision, while keeping my fingers off the shop floor, that's a win-win situation. I've always been a technology junkie, I make a living on the internet, for goodness sake. But there are limits, even for me, and especially when it comes to woodworking.
> 
> CNC woodworking is a good example. I have absolute no problem with it, don't get me wrong. But as these machines get more advanced, at what point does it become something other than a craft? If a computer cuts all the parts for you, are you really woodworking, or are you just assembling a puzzle? Sure, you still have to design the project, and prepare the stock which may involve table saws and planers and various other woodworking tools. But how long will it be before we're just downloading the project from the internet, throwing some MDF on the table and letting the computer do it all?
> 
> That's the future of furniture manufacturing, there's no doubt in my mind. Companies like Ikea will be selling completely computer manufactured pieces, untouched by human hands until the consumer opens the box, some assembly required. It may be made out of wood, but it won't be woodworking. Technology will have completly taken over the craft and turned it into the equivalent of microwaving a TV dinner and calling it cooking. A generation of kids raised on their I-pads will have little use for woodworking when they grow up. Why make it when they can buy it, sit on it, and play video games? The "modern" workshop will become a rarity and cookie cutter furniture will be the norm in all but the wealthiest homes. With new 3-D printing technology, and the growing environmental movement, even wood will become obsolete. Enjoy your oak cabinets while you can, soon they will be spit out of a print head as one big piece of composite material. Woodworking icons like Abram and Underhill… and Nubs… will be a forgotten memory.
> 
> Then again, maybe not. Maybe people will get sick of the cookie cutter furniture and our natural human instinct to create will overcome our kids' instinct to stare at LCD screens. Maybe the trend that's leading us farther and farther from traditional woodworking tools and techniques will reverse. Technology is here to stay, no doubt about it. But maybe, just maybe it won't take us too far away from those tissue thin shavings. Maybe our workshop walls will hold it at bay, allowing just the right amount to seep through the cracks, just enough to improve the craft without destroying it.
> 
> Or maybe robots will take over the earth and we'll all be doomed. I suppose time will tell…
> 
> ......................................................
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


A little darker future out there is in the wings. The "Neutron Beam Weapon" is capable of eliminating all human & animal life on the planet. Leaving plantlife(TREES) & insects. Let's us hope some propellerhead, doesn't program a robot to use it!


----------



## rogerw

StumpyNubs said:


> *Will woodworking become the next TV dinner?*
> 
> I believe it was Bob Dylan who said, "The times, they are a-changing". I tend to agree for two reasons: First, anyone who can become a musical icon without the ability to sing has to be a genius. But more importantly because, in my reasonably short time on this earth, I've noticed the "a-changing" first hand. Since I spend most of my time in the workshop, it's natural that I've seen a great deal of changes in there. I used to think of the shop as a safe haven from the advance of civilization, but like the cold air through the cracks around the windows and doors, the outside world has managed to seep in. Joy came to work last week wearing "skinny jeans", a trend among the young and, well… skinny. She is neither. Randy got his ears pierced. He doesn't wearing rings in them, he just got the holes. Classic Randy.
> 
> Not all "progress" has been bad. We have a television in the shop, even cable. Now I can watch Roy Underhill cut himself while I cut myself. With wireless internet I can check one of the bazillion woodworking sites for advice at any point in a project. (My favorite is stumpynubs.com) My iPad is a digital library of woodworking books and magazines, all at my fingertips. My laptop can control two of the cameras we use to film in the shop, and my smart phone can control another. I have a little Bluetooth headset I can put on when I'd rather listen to music than hear what people are saying to me.
> 
> And the wonders of technology have made their way into our tools too. SawStop already made a table saw that won't cut fingers and they're said to be developing a miter saw, even a band saw for all your hotdog cutting needs. Rockler made a compact CNC machine for the small shop, and now they have a computer operated router fence. Even the truly "traditional" tools have been upgraded. Veritas and Lee Nielson have revolutionized hand planes while Hock and IBC have brought cryogenic technology to our tool steel. Lathe speeds are digitally controlled and the tools are carbide tipped. Sharpening is done with diamonds and specially designed honing films. And most of this has happened in the past decade!
> 
> It's undeniable that technology has invaded our workshops. The only question is whether it's a good thing. To me, there's a lot of pleasure to be found in the old tools and techniques. A properly sharpened hand plane cutting a tissue thin shaving is one of the greatest joys in the woodworking world. But if advanced tool steel can keep that plane sharp longer, I'm all for it. If a table saw can cut with an amazing level of precision, while keeping my fingers off the shop floor, that's a win-win situation. I've always been a technology junkie, I make a living on the internet, for goodness sake. But there are limits, even for me, and especially when it comes to woodworking.
> 
> CNC woodworking is a good example. I have absolute no problem with it, don't get me wrong. But as these machines get more advanced, at what point does it become something other than a craft? If a computer cuts all the parts for you, are you really woodworking, or are you just assembling a puzzle? Sure, you still have to design the project, and prepare the stock which may involve table saws and planers and various other woodworking tools. But how long will it be before we're just downloading the project from the internet, throwing some MDF on the table and letting the computer do it all?
> 
> That's the future of furniture manufacturing, there's no doubt in my mind. Companies like Ikea will be selling completely computer manufactured pieces, untouched by human hands until the consumer opens the box, some assembly required. It may be made out of wood, but it won't be woodworking. Technology will have completly taken over the craft and turned it into the equivalent of microwaving a TV dinner and calling it cooking. A generation of kids raised on their I-pads will have little use for woodworking when they grow up. Why make it when they can buy it, sit on it, and play video games? The "modern" workshop will become a rarity and cookie cutter furniture will be the norm in all but the wealthiest homes. With new 3-D printing technology, and the growing environmental movement, even wood will become obsolete. Enjoy your oak cabinets while you can, soon they will be spit out of a print head as one big piece of composite material. Woodworking icons like Abram and Underhill… and Nubs… will be a forgotten memory.
> 
> Then again, maybe not. Maybe people will get sick of the cookie cutter furniture and our natural human instinct to create will overcome our kids' instinct to stare at LCD screens. Maybe the trend that's leading us farther and farther from traditional woodworking tools and techniques will reverse. Technology is here to stay, no doubt about it. But maybe, just maybe it won't take us too far away from those tissue thin shavings. Maybe our workshop walls will hold it at bay, allowing just the right amount to seep through the cracks, just enough to improve the craft without destroying it.
> 
> Or maybe robots will take over the earth and we'll all be doomed. I suppose time will tell…
> 
> ......................................................
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


As always, good stuff! You're right about the tv dinner thing though they sure are convenient for me and the Mrs though. 
I don't think anyone could forget Abram or Underhill but that nubs guy, well that's a whole different ball game in itself. lol.
I think as long as there are shop teachers and locals attracting attention and there are still trees then the art of woodworking will live on.

and as always I look forward to your ramblings. After all, laughter is the best medicine.
Roger.


----------



## donbee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Will woodworking become the next TV dinner?*
> 
> I believe it was Bob Dylan who said, "The times, they are a-changing". I tend to agree for two reasons: First, anyone who can become a musical icon without the ability to sing has to be a genius. But more importantly because, in my reasonably short time on this earth, I've noticed the "a-changing" first hand. Since I spend most of my time in the workshop, it's natural that I've seen a great deal of changes in there. I used to think of the shop as a safe haven from the advance of civilization, but like the cold air through the cracks around the windows and doors, the outside world has managed to seep in. Joy came to work last week wearing "skinny jeans", a trend among the young and, well… skinny. She is neither. Randy got his ears pierced. He doesn't wearing rings in them, he just got the holes. Classic Randy.
> 
> Not all "progress" has been bad. We have a television in the shop, even cable. Now I can watch Roy Underhill cut himself while I cut myself. With wireless internet I can check one of the bazillion woodworking sites for advice at any point in a project. (My favorite is stumpynubs.com) My iPad is a digital library of woodworking books and magazines, all at my fingertips. My laptop can control two of the cameras we use to film in the shop, and my smart phone can control another. I have a little Bluetooth headset I can put on when I'd rather listen to music than hear what people are saying to me.
> 
> And the wonders of technology have made their way into our tools too. SawStop already made a table saw that won't cut fingers and they're said to be developing a miter saw, even a band saw for all your hotdog cutting needs. Rockler made a compact CNC machine for the small shop, and now they have a computer operated router fence. Even the truly "traditional" tools have been upgraded. Veritas and Lee Nielson have revolutionized hand planes while Hock and IBC have brought cryogenic technology to our tool steel. Lathe speeds are digitally controlled and the tools are carbide tipped. Sharpening is done with diamonds and specially designed honing films. And most of this has happened in the past decade!
> 
> It's undeniable that technology has invaded our workshops. The only question is whether it's a good thing. To me, there's a lot of pleasure to be found in the old tools and techniques. A properly sharpened hand plane cutting a tissue thin shaving is one of the greatest joys in the woodworking world. But if advanced tool steel can keep that plane sharp longer, I'm all for it. If a table saw can cut with an amazing level of precision, while keeping my fingers off the shop floor, that's a win-win situation. I've always been a technology junkie, I make a living on the internet, for goodness sake. But there are limits, even for me, and especially when it comes to woodworking.
> 
> CNC woodworking is a good example. I have absolute no problem with it, don't get me wrong. But as these machines get more advanced, at what point does it become something other than a craft? If a computer cuts all the parts for you, are you really woodworking, or are you just assembling a puzzle? Sure, you still have to design the project, and prepare the stock which may involve table saws and planers and various other woodworking tools. But how long will it be before we're just downloading the project from the internet, throwing some MDF on the table and letting the computer do it all?
> 
> That's the future of furniture manufacturing, there's no doubt in my mind. Companies like Ikea will be selling completely computer manufactured pieces, untouched by human hands until the consumer opens the box, some assembly required. It may be made out of wood, but it won't be woodworking. Technology will have completly taken over the craft and turned it into the equivalent of microwaving a TV dinner and calling it cooking. A generation of kids raised on their I-pads will have little use for woodworking when they grow up. Why make it when they can buy it, sit on it, and play video games? The "modern" workshop will become a rarity and cookie cutter furniture will be the norm in all but the wealthiest homes. With new 3-D printing technology, and the growing environmental movement, even wood will become obsolete. Enjoy your oak cabinets while you can, soon they will be spit out of a print head as one big piece of composite material. Woodworking icons like Abram and Underhill… and Nubs… will be a forgotten memory.
> 
> Then again, maybe not. Maybe people will get sick of the cookie cutter furniture and our natural human instinct to create will overcome our kids' instinct to stare at LCD screens. Maybe the trend that's leading us farther and farther from traditional woodworking tools and techniques will reverse. Technology is here to stay, no doubt about it. But maybe, just maybe it won't take us too far away from those tissue thin shavings. Maybe our workshop walls will hold it at bay, allowing just the right amount to seep through the cracks, just enough to improve the craft without destroying it.
> 
> Or maybe robots will take over the earth and we'll all be doomed. I suppose time will tell…
> 
> ......................................................
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


From The Fender site:

"The Dylan Strat fetched $965,000"

Not 100 million!

d


----------



## Texcaster

StumpyNubs said:


> *Will woodworking become the next TV dinner?*
> 
> I believe it was Bob Dylan who said, "The times, they are a-changing". I tend to agree for two reasons: First, anyone who can become a musical icon without the ability to sing has to be a genius. But more importantly because, in my reasonably short time on this earth, I've noticed the "a-changing" first hand. Since I spend most of my time in the workshop, it's natural that I've seen a great deal of changes in there. I used to think of the shop as a safe haven from the advance of civilization, but like the cold air through the cracks around the windows and doors, the outside world has managed to seep in. Joy came to work last week wearing "skinny jeans", a trend among the young and, well… skinny. She is neither. Randy got his ears pierced. He doesn't wearing rings in them, he just got the holes. Classic Randy.
> 
> Not all "progress" has been bad. We have a television in the shop, even cable. Now I can watch Roy Underhill cut himself while I cut myself. With wireless internet I can check one of the bazillion woodworking sites for advice at any point in a project. (My favorite is stumpynubs.com) My iPad is a digital library of woodworking books and magazines, all at my fingertips. My laptop can control two of the cameras we use to film in the shop, and my smart phone can control another. I have a little Bluetooth headset I can put on when I'd rather listen to music than hear what people are saying to me.
> 
> And the wonders of technology have made their way into our tools too. SawStop already made a table saw that won't cut fingers and they're said to be developing a miter saw, even a band saw for all your hotdog cutting needs. Rockler made a compact CNC machine for the small shop, and now they have a computer operated router fence. Even the truly "traditional" tools have been upgraded. Veritas and Lee Nielson have revolutionized hand planes while Hock and IBC have brought cryogenic technology to our tool steel. Lathe speeds are digitally controlled and the tools are carbide tipped. Sharpening is done with diamonds and specially designed honing films. And most of this has happened in the past decade!
> 
> It's undeniable that technology has invaded our workshops. The only question is whether it's a good thing. To me, there's a lot of pleasure to be found in the old tools and techniques. A properly sharpened hand plane cutting a tissue thin shaving is one of the greatest joys in the woodworking world. But if advanced tool steel can keep that plane sharp longer, I'm all for it. If a table saw can cut with an amazing level of precision, while keeping my fingers off the shop floor, that's a win-win situation. I've always been a technology junkie, I make a living on the internet, for goodness sake. But there are limits, even for me, and especially when it comes to woodworking.
> 
> CNC woodworking is a good example. I have absolute no problem with it, don't get me wrong. But as these machines get more advanced, at what point does it become something other than a craft? If a computer cuts all the parts for you, are you really woodworking, or are you just assembling a puzzle? Sure, you still have to design the project, and prepare the stock which may involve table saws and planers and various other woodworking tools. But how long will it be before we're just downloading the project from the internet, throwing some MDF on the table and letting the computer do it all?
> 
> That's the future of furniture manufacturing, there's no doubt in my mind. Companies like Ikea will be selling completely computer manufactured pieces, untouched by human hands until the consumer opens the box, some assembly required. It may be made out of wood, but it won't be woodworking. Technology will have completly taken over the craft and turned it into the equivalent of microwaving a TV dinner and calling it cooking. A generation of kids raised on their I-pads will have little use for woodworking when they grow up. Why make it when they can buy it, sit on it, and play video games? The "modern" workshop will become a rarity and cookie cutter furniture will be the norm in all but the wealthiest homes. With new 3-D printing technology, and the growing environmental movement, even wood will become obsolete. Enjoy your oak cabinets while you can, soon they will be spit out of a print head as one big piece of composite material. Woodworking icons like Abram and Underhill… and Nubs… will be a forgotten memory.
> 
> Then again, maybe not. Maybe people will get sick of the cookie cutter furniture and our natural human instinct to create will overcome our kids' instinct to stare at LCD screens. Maybe the trend that's leading us farther and farther from traditional woodworking tools and techniques will reverse. Technology is here to stay, no doubt about it. But maybe, just maybe it won't take us too far away from those tissue thin shavings. Maybe our workshop walls will hold it at bay, allowing just the right amount to seep through the cracks, just enough to improve the craft without destroying it.
> 
> Or maybe robots will take over the earth and we'll all be doomed. I suppose time will tell…
> 
> ......................................................
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I didn't think anyone would notice. If it was a Tele I would have been in it!

" Anyone who pays more than $200 for a Fender needs help! " quote from a story on the sale.


----------



## revwarguy

StumpyNubs said:


> *Will woodworking become the next TV dinner?*
> 
> I believe it was Bob Dylan who said, "The times, they are a-changing". I tend to agree for two reasons: First, anyone who can become a musical icon without the ability to sing has to be a genius. But more importantly because, in my reasonably short time on this earth, I've noticed the "a-changing" first hand. Since I spend most of my time in the workshop, it's natural that I've seen a great deal of changes in there. I used to think of the shop as a safe haven from the advance of civilization, but like the cold air through the cracks around the windows and doors, the outside world has managed to seep in. Joy came to work last week wearing "skinny jeans", a trend among the young and, well… skinny. She is neither. Randy got his ears pierced. He doesn't wearing rings in them, he just got the holes. Classic Randy.
> 
> Not all "progress" has been bad. We have a television in the shop, even cable. Now I can watch Roy Underhill cut himself while I cut myself. With wireless internet I can check one of the bazillion woodworking sites for advice at any point in a project. (My favorite is stumpynubs.com) My iPad is a digital library of woodworking books and magazines, all at my fingertips. My laptop can control two of the cameras we use to film in the shop, and my smart phone can control another. I have a little Bluetooth headset I can put on when I'd rather listen to music than hear what people are saying to me.
> 
> And the wonders of technology have made their way into our tools too. SawStop already made a table saw that won't cut fingers and they're said to be developing a miter saw, even a band saw for all your hotdog cutting needs. Rockler made a compact CNC machine for the small shop, and now they have a computer operated router fence. Even the truly "traditional" tools have been upgraded. Veritas and Lee Nielson have revolutionized hand planes while Hock and IBC have brought cryogenic technology to our tool steel. Lathe speeds are digitally controlled and the tools are carbide tipped. Sharpening is done with diamonds and specially designed honing films. And most of this has happened in the past decade!
> 
> It's undeniable that technology has invaded our workshops. The only question is whether it's a good thing. To me, there's a lot of pleasure to be found in the old tools and techniques. A properly sharpened hand plane cutting a tissue thin shaving is one of the greatest joys in the woodworking world. But if advanced tool steel can keep that plane sharp longer, I'm all for it. If a table saw can cut with an amazing level of precision, while keeping my fingers off the shop floor, that's a win-win situation. I've always been a technology junkie, I make a living on the internet, for goodness sake. But there are limits, even for me, and especially when it comes to woodworking.
> 
> CNC woodworking is a good example. I have absolute no problem with it, don't get me wrong. But as these machines get more advanced, at what point does it become something other than a craft? If a computer cuts all the parts for you, are you really woodworking, or are you just assembling a puzzle? Sure, you still have to design the project, and prepare the stock which may involve table saws and planers and various other woodworking tools. But how long will it be before we're just downloading the project from the internet, throwing some MDF on the table and letting the computer do it all?
> 
> That's the future of furniture manufacturing, there's no doubt in my mind. Companies like Ikea will be selling completely computer manufactured pieces, untouched by human hands until the consumer opens the box, some assembly required. It may be made out of wood, but it won't be woodworking. Technology will have completly taken over the craft and turned it into the equivalent of microwaving a TV dinner and calling it cooking. A generation of kids raised on their I-pads will have little use for woodworking when they grow up. Why make it when they can buy it, sit on it, and play video games? The "modern" workshop will become a rarity and cookie cutter furniture will be the norm in all but the wealthiest homes. With new 3-D printing technology, and the growing environmental movement, even wood will become obsolete. Enjoy your oak cabinets while you can, soon they will be spit out of a print head as one big piece of composite material. Woodworking icons like Abram and Underhill… and Nubs… will be a forgotten memory.
> 
> Then again, maybe not. Maybe people will get sick of the cookie cutter furniture and our natural human instinct to create will overcome our kids' instinct to stare at LCD screens. Maybe the trend that's leading us farther and farther from traditional woodworking tools and techniques will reverse. Technology is here to stay, no doubt about it. But maybe, just maybe it won't take us too far away from those tissue thin shavings. Maybe our workshop walls will hold it at bay, allowing just the right amount to seep through the cracks, just enough to improve the craft without destroying it.
> 
> Or maybe robots will take over the earth and we'll all be doomed. I suppose time will tell…
> 
> ......................................................
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


IMHO, I think there is one important point that is missing here.

With high school shops disappearing, and fewer and fewer Dads teaching their kids to be "handy" (usually a gateway into woodworking) our community has been shrinking for some time. At the same time, CNC routers and 3D printers make the idea of downloading a file and having it produce a desired object look pretty attractive to many especially those open to it (read "young people" there.)

I think this should be seen not as a way that degrades or suppresses craftsmanship, but a way to introduce it to a whole new generation. Downloading a file (what young person doesn't know about that today?) and routing it into some wood on a CNC might just be the very thing that causes someone to want to go a little further, maybe get a table saw, then some sanding equipment, make a workbench, etc., etc. and then as we all well know, we're pretty much hooked. At that point is when we look around, really able to appreciate the work that goes into fine craftsmanship.

If we care about the survival of craftsmanship in wood, what other ways that you know of actually promotes it to younger people? Makerspace is a great idea that is sorely in need of funding where younger folks can go to use all kinds of tools and get advice and encouragement for their projects - maybe its the CNC thing that gets them in the door! One of the stumbling blocks is that young people typically don't have much disposable income to buy bigger tools. I think that sites like Stumpy's, Wandel's, and Heisz's go a long way to show how many shop tools can be made with little money and are a great learning experience at the same time. Keep it up, Stumpy!

In answer to Stumpy's question - TV dinners might just be the thing that gets you to a cooking class to learn to make better meals from scratch! Likewise about CNC.

PS You know those 3D printers that extrude plastic into well defined shapes? They now have filament for them that are made of sawdust and resin - the resulting objects can be stained, cut, sanded just like wood! If you haven't seen it, take a look at www.thingiverse.com/categories which is a catalog of items that can be 3D printed, and imagine them made from molten MDF!


----------



## wormil

StumpyNubs said:


> *Will woodworking become the next TV dinner?*
> 
> I believe it was Bob Dylan who said, "The times, they are a-changing". I tend to agree for two reasons: First, anyone who can become a musical icon without the ability to sing has to be a genius. But more importantly because, in my reasonably short time on this earth, I've noticed the "a-changing" first hand. Since I spend most of my time in the workshop, it's natural that I've seen a great deal of changes in there. I used to think of the shop as a safe haven from the advance of civilization, but like the cold air through the cracks around the windows and doors, the outside world has managed to seep in. Joy came to work last week wearing "skinny jeans", a trend among the young and, well… skinny. She is neither. Randy got his ears pierced. He doesn't wearing rings in them, he just got the holes. Classic Randy.
> 
> Not all "progress" has been bad. We have a television in the shop, even cable. Now I can watch Roy Underhill cut himself while I cut myself. With wireless internet I can check one of the bazillion woodworking sites for advice at any point in a project. (My favorite is stumpynubs.com) My iPad is a digital library of woodworking books and magazines, all at my fingertips. My laptop can control two of the cameras we use to film in the shop, and my smart phone can control another. I have a little Bluetooth headset I can put on when I'd rather listen to music than hear what people are saying to me.
> 
> And the wonders of technology have made their way into our tools too. SawStop already made a table saw that won't cut fingers and they're said to be developing a miter saw, even a band saw for all your hotdog cutting needs. Rockler made a compact CNC machine for the small shop, and now they have a computer operated router fence. Even the truly "traditional" tools have been upgraded. Veritas and Lee Nielson have revolutionized hand planes while Hock and IBC have brought cryogenic technology to our tool steel. Lathe speeds are digitally controlled and the tools are carbide tipped. Sharpening is done with diamonds and specially designed honing films. And most of this has happened in the past decade!
> 
> It's undeniable that technology has invaded our workshops. The only question is whether it's a good thing. To me, there's a lot of pleasure to be found in the old tools and techniques. A properly sharpened hand plane cutting a tissue thin shaving is one of the greatest joys in the woodworking world. But if advanced tool steel can keep that plane sharp longer, I'm all for it. If a table saw can cut with an amazing level of precision, while keeping my fingers off the shop floor, that's a win-win situation. I've always been a technology junkie, I make a living on the internet, for goodness sake. But there are limits, even for me, and especially when it comes to woodworking.
> 
> CNC woodworking is a good example. I have absolute no problem with it, don't get me wrong. But as these machines get more advanced, at what point does it become something other than a craft? If a computer cuts all the parts for you, are you really woodworking, or are you just assembling a puzzle? Sure, you still have to design the project, and prepare the stock which may involve table saws and planers and various other woodworking tools. But how long will it be before we're just downloading the project from the internet, throwing some MDF on the table and letting the computer do it all?
> 
> That's the future of furniture manufacturing, there's no doubt in my mind. Companies like Ikea will be selling completely computer manufactured pieces, untouched by human hands until the consumer opens the box, some assembly required. It may be made out of wood, but it won't be woodworking. Technology will have completly taken over the craft and turned it into the equivalent of microwaving a TV dinner and calling it cooking. A generation of kids raised on their I-pads will have little use for woodworking when they grow up. Why make it when they can buy it, sit on it, and play video games? The "modern" workshop will become a rarity and cookie cutter furniture will be the norm in all but the wealthiest homes. With new 3-D printing technology, and the growing environmental movement, even wood will become obsolete. Enjoy your oak cabinets while you can, soon they will be spit out of a print head as one big piece of composite material. Woodworking icons like Abram and Underhill… and Nubs… will be a forgotten memory.
> 
> Then again, maybe not. Maybe people will get sick of the cookie cutter furniture and our natural human instinct to create will overcome our kids' instinct to stare at LCD screens. Maybe the trend that's leading us farther and farther from traditional woodworking tools and techniques will reverse. Technology is here to stay, no doubt about it. But maybe, just maybe it won't take us too far away from those tissue thin shavings. Maybe our workshop walls will hold it at bay, allowing just the right amount to seep through the cracks, just enough to improve the craft without destroying it.
> 
> Or maybe robots will take over the earth and we'll all be doomed. I suppose time will tell…
> 
> ......................................................
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


It doesn't feel like the hobby is shrinking. If anything it seems the hobby is growing or at minimum holding steady. Youtube, shows like Stumpy's and others, will do more to swell the ranks and grow the hobby than anything before it. Youtube became so popular so quickly that it is often taken for granted and many of us don't stop to marvel at how much it has encouraged the sharing of ideas and techniques (+ funny cat videos). Twitter and Facebook get all the press and to some degree they deserve it but Youtube is changing how we learn. Growing up if I wanted to learn something I was limited to the library or people I knew. Today I go on Youtube and 99/100 there will be a plethora of how-to videos both terrible and perfect and from both kinds I learn and am inspired.


----------



## revwarguy

StumpyNubs said:


> *Will woodworking become the next TV dinner?*
> 
> I believe it was Bob Dylan who said, "The times, they are a-changing". I tend to agree for two reasons: First, anyone who can become a musical icon without the ability to sing has to be a genius. But more importantly because, in my reasonably short time on this earth, I've noticed the "a-changing" first hand. Since I spend most of my time in the workshop, it's natural that I've seen a great deal of changes in there. I used to think of the shop as a safe haven from the advance of civilization, but like the cold air through the cracks around the windows and doors, the outside world has managed to seep in. Joy came to work last week wearing "skinny jeans", a trend among the young and, well… skinny. She is neither. Randy got his ears pierced. He doesn't wearing rings in them, he just got the holes. Classic Randy.
> 
> Not all "progress" has been bad. We have a television in the shop, even cable. Now I can watch Roy Underhill cut himself while I cut myself. With wireless internet I can check one of the bazillion woodworking sites for advice at any point in a project. (My favorite is stumpynubs.com) My iPad is a digital library of woodworking books and magazines, all at my fingertips. My laptop can control two of the cameras we use to film in the shop, and my smart phone can control another. I have a little Bluetooth headset I can put on when I'd rather listen to music than hear what people are saying to me.
> 
> And the wonders of technology have made their way into our tools too. SawStop already made a table saw that won't cut fingers and they're said to be developing a miter saw, even a band saw for all your hotdog cutting needs. Rockler made a compact CNC machine for the small shop, and now they have a computer operated router fence. Even the truly "traditional" tools have been upgraded. Veritas and Lee Nielson have revolutionized hand planes while Hock and IBC have brought cryogenic technology to our tool steel. Lathe speeds are digitally controlled and the tools are carbide tipped. Sharpening is done with diamonds and specially designed honing films. And most of this has happened in the past decade!
> 
> It's undeniable that technology has invaded our workshops. The only question is whether it's a good thing. To me, there's a lot of pleasure to be found in the old tools and techniques. A properly sharpened hand plane cutting a tissue thin shaving is one of the greatest joys in the woodworking world. But if advanced tool steel can keep that plane sharp longer, I'm all for it. If a table saw can cut with an amazing level of precision, while keeping my fingers off the shop floor, that's a win-win situation. I've always been a technology junkie, I make a living on the internet, for goodness sake. But there are limits, even for me, and especially when it comes to woodworking.
> 
> CNC woodworking is a good example. I have absolute no problem with it, don't get me wrong. But as these machines get more advanced, at what point does it become something other than a craft? If a computer cuts all the parts for you, are you really woodworking, or are you just assembling a puzzle? Sure, you still have to design the project, and prepare the stock which may involve table saws and planers and various other woodworking tools. But how long will it be before we're just downloading the project from the internet, throwing some MDF on the table and letting the computer do it all?
> 
> That's the future of furniture manufacturing, there's no doubt in my mind. Companies like Ikea will be selling completely computer manufactured pieces, untouched by human hands until the consumer opens the box, some assembly required. It may be made out of wood, but it won't be woodworking. Technology will have completly taken over the craft and turned it into the equivalent of microwaving a TV dinner and calling it cooking. A generation of kids raised on their I-pads will have little use for woodworking when they grow up. Why make it when they can buy it, sit on it, and play video games? The "modern" workshop will become a rarity and cookie cutter furniture will be the norm in all but the wealthiest homes. With new 3-D printing technology, and the growing environmental movement, even wood will become obsolete. Enjoy your oak cabinets while you can, soon they will be spit out of a print head as one big piece of composite material. Woodworking icons like Abram and Underhill… and Nubs… will be a forgotten memory.
> 
> Then again, maybe not. Maybe people will get sick of the cookie cutter furniture and our natural human instinct to create will overcome our kids' instinct to stare at LCD screens. Maybe the trend that's leading us farther and farther from traditional woodworking tools and techniques will reverse. Technology is here to stay, no doubt about it. But maybe, just maybe it won't take us too far away from those tissue thin shavings. Maybe our workshop walls will hold it at bay, allowing just the right amount to seep through the cracks, just enough to improve the craft without destroying it.
> 
> Or maybe robots will take over the earth and we'll all be doomed. I suppose time will tell…
> 
> ......................................................
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Well, I could be wrong about it (and I would be quite glad to be wrong about this) but when I go into my local Rockler or Woodsmith, they all talk about how there aren't nearly as many woodworkers as there used to be, and how most of the members at local woodworking clubs or guilds are aging men with fewer and fewer younger members. I know this is hardly a scientific poll, but in the midwest where I am I think many share that concern.

No doubt the internet has done much to connect those of practically any common interest - perhaps that makes it only seem like that there are more of us than there used to be.

I asked several vendors at last year's woodworking show (there were fewer of them to ask) and they thought both participation by vendors as well as show attendance was down. There may be many reasons - the economy, etc. and that is only anecdotal, but I do hear it often.

Perhaps it is different on the left or right coast.

Looks like we agree that Stumpy's show, and others like it, are part of the solution.


----------



## wormil

StumpyNubs said:


> *Will woodworking become the next TV dinner?*
> 
> I believe it was Bob Dylan who said, "The times, they are a-changing". I tend to agree for two reasons: First, anyone who can become a musical icon without the ability to sing has to be a genius. But more importantly because, in my reasonably short time on this earth, I've noticed the "a-changing" first hand. Since I spend most of my time in the workshop, it's natural that I've seen a great deal of changes in there. I used to think of the shop as a safe haven from the advance of civilization, but like the cold air through the cracks around the windows and doors, the outside world has managed to seep in. Joy came to work last week wearing "skinny jeans", a trend among the young and, well… skinny. She is neither. Randy got his ears pierced. He doesn't wearing rings in them, he just got the holes. Classic Randy.
> 
> Not all "progress" has been bad. We have a television in the shop, even cable. Now I can watch Roy Underhill cut himself while I cut myself. With wireless internet I can check one of the bazillion woodworking sites for advice at any point in a project. (My favorite is stumpynubs.com) My iPad is a digital library of woodworking books and magazines, all at my fingertips. My laptop can control two of the cameras we use to film in the shop, and my smart phone can control another. I have a little Bluetooth headset I can put on when I'd rather listen to music than hear what people are saying to me.
> 
> And the wonders of technology have made their way into our tools too. SawStop already made a table saw that won't cut fingers and they're said to be developing a miter saw, even a band saw for all your hotdog cutting needs. Rockler made a compact CNC machine for the small shop, and now they have a computer operated router fence. Even the truly "traditional" tools have been upgraded. Veritas and Lee Nielson have revolutionized hand planes while Hock and IBC have brought cryogenic technology to our tool steel. Lathe speeds are digitally controlled and the tools are carbide tipped. Sharpening is done with diamonds and specially designed honing films. And most of this has happened in the past decade!
> 
> It's undeniable that technology has invaded our workshops. The only question is whether it's a good thing. To me, there's a lot of pleasure to be found in the old tools and techniques. A properly sharpened hand plane cutting a tissue thin shaving is one of the greatest joys in the woodworking world. But if advanced tool steel can keep that plane sharp longer, I'm all for it. If a table saw can cut with an amazing level of precision, while keeping my fingers off the shop floor, that's a win-win situation. I've always been a technology junkie, I make a living on the internet, for goodness sake. But there are limits, even for me, and especially when it comes to woodworking.
> 
> CNC woodworking is a good example. I have absolute no problem with it, don't get me wrong. But as these machines get more advanced, at what point does it become something other than a craft? If a computer cuts all the parts for you, are you really woodworking, or are you just assembling a puzzle? Sure, you still have to design the project, and prepare the stock which may involve table saws and planers and various other woodworking tools. But how long will it be before we're just downloading the project from the internet, throwing some MDF on the table and letting the computer do it all?
> 
> That's the future of furniture manufacturing, there's no doubt in my mind. Companies like Ikea will be selling completely computer manufactured pieces, untouched by human hands until the consumer opens the box, some assembly required. It may be made out of wood, but it won't be woodworking. Technology will have completly taken over the craft and turned it into the equivalent of microwaving a TV dinner and calling it cooking. A generation of kids raised on their I-pads will have little use for woodworking when they grow up. Why make it when they can buy it, sit on it, and play video games? The "modern" workshop will become a rarity and cookie cutter furniture will be the norm in all but the wealthiest homes. With new 3-D printing technology, and the growing environmental movement, even wood will become obsolete. Enjoy your oak cabinets while you can, soon they will be spit out of a print head as one big piece of composite material. Woodworking icons like Abram and Underhill… and Nubs… will be a forgotten memory.
> 
> Then again, maybe not. Maybe people will get sick of the cookie cutter furniture and our natural human instinct to create will overcome our kids' instinct to stare at LCD screens. Maybe the trend that's leading us farther and farther from traditional woodworking tools and techniques will reverse. Technology is here to stay, no doubt about it. But maybe, just maybe it won't take us too far away from those tissue thin shavings. Maybe our workshop walls will hold it at bay, allowing just the right amount to seep through the cracks, just enough to improve the craft without destroying it.
> 
> Or maybe robots will take over the earth and we'll all be doomed. I suppose time will tell…
> 
> ......................................................
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


The popularity of ordering from the internet has probably cut down on Woodcraft, etc. business. I know that most things I want are cheaper on Amazon. And I can't speak to participation in other clubs but I was a member, even a club officer for awhile, in my local woodworking club and it is mostly older fellas who have been around for decades and while they say they want new blood and new ideas my experience proved to me the opposite. While club officers were voted in by members that was really just for show. There was a small coterie of old timers who selected potential board members then mentor that person and put them up for a vote which was always unanimous. New ideas were always shot down immediately without consideration and there was strong resistance to bringing in new guest speakers. True to their generation, women interested in participation were given secretarial type jobs. Really it was very much like my local American Legion, a bunch of old timers who didn't want change and made sure there wasn't any then can't understand why young people don't attend meetings. Don't get me wrong, it was still a very good club and my leaving was forced by a new job but that kind of environment is foreign to many young people and not always welcoming. All that said, you might be right and I might be wrong, hard to tell in the short term.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Will woodworking become the next TV dinner?*
> 
> I believe it was Bob Dylan who said, "The times, they are a-changing". I tend to agree for two reasons: First, anyone who can become a musical icon without the ability to sing has to be a genius. But more importantly because, in my reasonably short time on this earth, I've noticed the "a-changing" first hand. Since I spend most of my time in the workshop, it's natural that I've seen a great deal of changes in there. I used to think of the shop as a safe haven from the advance of civilization, but like the cold air through the cracks around the windows and doors, the outside world has managed to seep in. Joy came to work last week wearing "skinny jeans", a trend among the young and, well… skinny. She is neither. Randy got his ears pierced. He doesn't wearing rings in them, he just got the holes. Classic Randy.
> 
> Not all "progress" has been bad. We have a television in the shop, even cable. Now I can watch Roy Underhill cut himself while I cut myself. With wireless internet I can check one of the bazillion woodworking sites for advice at any point in a project. (My favorite is stumpynubs.com) My iPad is a digital library of woodworking books and magazines, all at my fingertips. My laptop can control two of the cameras we use to film in the shop, and my smart phone can control another. I have a little Bluetooth headset I can put on when I'd rather listen to music than hear what people are saying to me.
> 
> And the wonders of technology have made their way into our tools too. SawStop already made a table saw that won't cut fingers and they're said to be developing a miter saw, even a band saw for all your hotdog cutting needs. Rockler made a compact CNC machine for the small shop, and now they have a computer operated router fence. Even the truly "traditional" tools have been upgraded. Veritas and Lee Nielson have revolutionized hand planes while Hock and IBC have brought cryogenic technology to our tool steel. Lathe speeds are digitally controlled and the tools are carbide tipped. Sharpening is done with diamonds and specially designed honing films. And most of this has happened in the past decade!
> 
> It's undeniable that technology has invaded our workshops. The only question is whether it's a good thing. To me, there's a lot of pleasure to be found in the old tools and techniques. A properly sharpened hand plane cutting a tissue thin shaving is one of the greatest joys in the woodworking world. But if advanced tool steel can keep that plane sharp longer, I'm all for it. If a table saw can cut with an amazing level of precision, while keeping my fingers off the shop floor, that's a win-win situation. I've always been a technology junkie, I make a living on the internet, for goodness sake. But there are limits, even for me, and especially when it comes to woodworking.
> 
> CNC woodworking is a good example. I have absolute no problem with it, don't get me wrong. But as these machines get more advanced, at what point does it become something other than a craft? If a computer cuts all the parts for you, are you really woodworking, or are you just assembling a puzzle? Sure, you still have to design the project, and prepare the stock which may involve table saws and planers and various other woodworking tools. But how long will it be before we're just downloading the project from the internet, throwing some MDF on the table and letting the computer do it all?
> 
> That's the future of furniture manufacturing, there's no doubt in my mind. Companies like Ikea will be selling completely computer manufactured pieces, untouched by human hands until the consumer opens the box, some assembly required. It may be made out of wood, but it won't be woodworking. Technology will have completly taken over the craft and turned it into the equivalent of microwaving a TV dinner and calling it cooking. A generation of kids raised on their I-pads will have little use for woodworking when they grow up. Why make it when they can buy it, sit on it, and play video games? The "modern" workshop will become a rarity and cookie cutter furniture will be the norm in all but the wealthiest homes. With new 3-D printing technology, and the growing environmental movement, even wood will become obsolete. Enjoy your oak cabinets while you can, soon they will be spit out of a print head as one big piece of composite material. Woodworking icons like Abram and Underhill… and Nubs… will be a forgotten memory.
> 
> Then again, maybe not. Maybe people will get sick of the cookie cutter furniture and our natural human instinct to create will overcome our kids' instinct to stare at LCD screens. Maybe the trend that's leading us farther and farther from traditional woodworking tools and techniques will reverse. Technology is here to stay, no doubt about it. But maybe, just maybe it won't take us too far away from those tissue thin shavings. Maybe our workshop walls will hold it at bay, allowing just the right amount to seep through the cracks, just enough to improve the craft without destroying it.
> 
> Or maybe robots will take over the earth and we'll all be doomed. I suppose time will tell…
> 
> ......................................................
> 
> Wanna laugh about woodworking? Read more of Stumpy's blogs or watch the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood at Stumpynubs.com
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Ole Bob had some good stuff back then


----------



## StumpyNubs

*VIDEO BLOG- What makes hardwood hard, softwood soft, and where's it cheap?*

As part of our new, greatly expanded 2014 schedule, I'm writing a video-blog called "Dear Stumpy" featuring wise-cracking answers to legitimate woodworking questions. *This week: What's the difference between hard and soft woods, and where can I get good deals on lumber.*

Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *VIDEO BLOG- What makes hardwood hard, softwood soft, and where's it cheap?*
> 
> As part of our new, greatly expanded 2014 schedule, I'm writing a video-blog called "Dear Stumpy" featuring wise-cracking answers to legitimate woodworking questions. *This week: What's the difference between hard and soft woods, and where can I get good deals on lumber.*
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I may have to resort to free pallet wood….
My neighbor doesn't have a cat!!!


----------



## ssnvet

StumpyNubs said:


> *VIDEO BLOG- What makes hardwood hard, softwood soft, and where's it cheap?*
> 
> As part of our new, greatly expanded 2014 schedule, I'm writing a video-blog called "Dear Stumpy" featuring wise-cracking answers to legitimate woodworking questions. *This week: What's the difference between hard and soft woods, and where can I get good deals on lumber.*
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


softwood = coniferous
hardwood = disiduous

Now just don't ask me what that they mean

:^)

If you want to share a good freebie with your followers, post this link
 on your site.

It's the DOA Forrest Products Lab's Wood Handbook, all 200+ pages. And it's free!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *VIDEO BLOG- What makes hardwood hard, softwood soft, and where's it cheap?*
> 
> As part of our new, greatly expanded 2014 schedule, I'm writing a video-blog called "Dear Stumpy" featuring wise-cracking answers to legitimate woodworking questions. *This week: What's the difference between hard and soft woods, and where can I get good deals on lumber.*
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Thanks for the link, Maniac!


----------



## hoosier0311

StumpyNubs said:


> *VIDEO BLOG- What makes hardwood hard, softwood soft, and where's it cheap?*
> 
> As part of our new, greatly expanded 2014 schedule, I'm writing a video-blog called "Dear Stumpy" featuring wise-cracking answers to legitimate woodworking questions. *This week: What's the difference between hard and soft woods, and where can I get good deals on lumber.*
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Hardwoods work out often, softwoods are alot less committed to being fit. While getting swatted with a piece of pine hurts like crazy, I suppose getting swatted with a piece of redoak would hurt a tad more? True hardwood will automatically send your wife a text saying "i'm all done in the shop dear, I'd like to take you shopping now" if you miscalculate and waste a piece of it. Thats really hard , right?


----------



## Mean_Dean

StumpyNubs said:


> *VIDEO BLOG- What makes hardwood hard, softwood soft, and where's it cheap?*
> 
> As part of our new, greatly expanded 2014 schedule, I'm writing a video-blog called "Dear Stumpy" featuring wise-cracking answers to legitimate woodworking questions. *This week: What's the difference between hard and soft woods, and where can I get good deals on lumber.*
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Nice video blog, Stumpy!

That's really too bad to hear about the guy turning a beautiful maple tree into firewood…. There was an enormous black walnut tree down the street from my house. On my daily walk one day, I saw it being cut down. It was close to a school, and perhaps they thought it might fall on the school, I don't know. The only good thing about this was that a premier lumber store, Goby hardwoods, came out and salvaged the lumber. At least this tree will live on in the furniture someone will build.


----------



## sawdustmaker101

StumpyNubs said:


> *VIDEO BLOG- What makes hardwood hard, softwood soft, and where's it cheap?*
> 
> As part of our new, greatly expanded 2014 schedule, I'm writing a video-blog called "Dear Stumpy" featuring wise-cracking answers to legitimate woodworking questions. *This week: What's the difference between hard and soft woods, and where can I get good deals on lumber.*
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Nice vid, Stumpy, Don't forget pallets. In my younger years I worked in a pallet mill and saw alot of beautiful wood nailed into pallets.


----------



## tworavens

StumpyNubs said:


> *VIDEO BLOG- What makes hardwood hard, softwood soft, and where's it cheap?*
> 
> As part of our new, greatly expanded 2014 schedule, I'm writing a video-blog called "Dear Stumpy" featuring wise-cracking answers to legitimate woodworking questions. *This week: What's the difference between hard and soft woods, and where can I get good deals on lumber.*
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Oh, gods…so much tiger maple…just…just…GONE! That hurts my soul in ways and on levels that it's hard to express…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*VIDEO BLOG- Was that Stumpy in the 11/1997 issue of Popular Woodworking Magazine?*

As part of our new, greatly expanded 2014 schedule, I'm writing a video-blog called "Dear Stumpy" featuring wise-cracking answers to legitimate woodworking questions. *This week: Stumpy looks thinner in the November 1997 issue of Popular Woodworking; Who's his favorite woodworking celebrity; and what's the deal with Chip McDowel?*

Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *VIDEO BLOG- Was that Stumpy in the 11/1997 issue of Popular Woodworking Magazine?*
> 
> As part of our new, greatly expanded 2014 schedule, I'm writing a video-blog called "Dear Stumpy" featuring wise-cracking answers to legitimate woodworking questions. *This week: Stumpy looks thinner in the November 1997 issue of Popular Woodworking; Who's his favorite woodworking celebrity; and what's the deal with Chip McDowel?*
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


With the recent Mustache Mike video tip & this blog….
My need for another fix of BCWW has been peaked!!!

Yeah, you are just like most married folks….
Once landing a "keeper", you let yourself go to pot!!!

You should be more considerate of your viewing audience….
We shouldn't have to be exposed to the horror of your current physique!!! ;^)

Carry on….


----------



## Handtooler

StumpyNubs said:


> *VIDEO BLOG- Was that Stumpy in the 11/1997 issue of Popular Woodworking Magazine?*
> 
> As part of our new, greatly expanded 2014 schedule, I'm writing a video-blog called "Dear Stumpy" featuring wise-cracking answers to legitimate woodworking questions. *This week: Stumpy looks thinner in the November 1997 issue of Popular Woodworking; Who's his favorite woodworking celebrity; and what's the deal with Chip McDowel?*
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Great! Lots of fun.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *VIDEO BLOG- Was that Stumpy in the 11/1997 issue of Popular Woodworking Magazine?*
> 
> As part of our new, greatly expanded 2014 schedule, I'm writing a video-blog called "Dear Stumpy" featuring wise-cracking answers to legitimate woodworking questions. *This week: Stumpy looks thinner in the November 1997 issue of Popular Woodworking; Who's his favorite woodworking celebrity; and what's the deal with Chip McDowel?*
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Stumpy i just knew you and Chip were kin you both have the same noses i mean nose not sure if noses a word


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *VIDEO BLOG- Was that Stumpy in the 11/1997 issue of Popular Woodworking Magazine?*
> 
> As part of our new, greatly expanded 2014 schedule, I'm writing a video-blog called "Dear Stumpy" featuring wise-cracking answers to legitimate woodworking questions. *This week: Stumpy looks thinner in the November 1997 issue of Popular Woodworking; Who's his favorite woodworking celebrity; and what's the deal with Chip McDowel?*
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


That would be something, having the same nose, since we are only related by marriage. No blood relation. But he gets his charm from me, definitely…


----------



## Cricket

StumpyNubs said:


> *VIDEO BLOG- Was that Stumpy in the 11/1997 issue of Popular Woodworking Magazine?*
> 
> As part of our new, greatly expanded 2014 schedule, I'm writing a video-blog called "Dear Stumpy" featuring wise-cracking answers to legitimate woodworking questions. *This week: Stumpy looks thinner in the November 1997 issue of Popular Woodworking; Who's his favorite woodworking celebrity; and what's the deal with Chip McDowel?*
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Loved this!


----------



## Mean_Dean

StumpyNubs said:


> *VIDEO BLOG- Was that Stumpy in the 11/1997 issue of Popular Woodworking Magazine?*
> 
> As part of our new, greatly expanded 2014 schedule, I'm writing a video-blog called "Dear Stumpy" featuring wise-cracking answers to legitimate woodworking questions. *This week: Stumpy looks thinner in the November 1997 issue of Popular Woodworking; Who's his favorite woodworking celebrity; and what's the deal with Chip McDowel?*
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *VIDEO BLOG- Was that Stumpy in the 11/1997 issue of Popular Woodworking Magazine?*
> 
> As part of our new, greatly expanded 2014 schedule, I'm writing a video-blog called "Dear Stumpy" featuring wise-cracking answers to legitimate woodworking questions. *This week: Stumpy looks thinner in the November 1997 issue of Popular Woodworking; Who's his favorite woodworking celebrity; and what's the deal with Chip McDowel?*
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Thnx for the family history lesson. Always enjoy your vids Stumps.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*A 2 minute illustrated history of woodworking (2014 Nordy's Entry)*

A light hearted look at woodworking from cavemen to today… in verse… with drawings…

This is my entry for the 2014 Rockler Nordy's contest. I won the competition last year. Can I repeat?

Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## cmaxnavy

StumpyNubs said:


> *A 2 minute illustrated history of woodworking (2014 Nordy's Entry)*
> 
> A light hearted look at woodworking from cavemen to today… in verse… with drawings…
> 
> This is my entry for the 2014 Rockler Nordy's contest. I won the competition last year. Can I repeat?
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Clever!


----------



## GregInMaryland

StumpyNubs said:


> *A 2 minute illustrated history of woodworking (2014 Nordy's Entry)*
> 
> A light hearted look at woodworking from cavemen to today… in verse… with drawings…
> 
> This is my entry for the 2014 Rockler Nordy's contest. I won the competition last year. Can I repeat?
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


You are a true renaissance man Stumpy!

Greg


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *A 2 minute illustrated history of woodworking (2014 Nordy's Entry)*
> 
> A light hearted look at woodworking from cavemen to today… in verse… with drawings…
> 
> This is my entry for the 2014 Rockler Nordy's contest. I won the competition last year. Can I repeat?
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Do you suppose it was the Egyptians….
That invented sandpaper??

Good luck in your quest for best!!!


----------



## JL7

StumpyNubs said:


> *A 2 minute illustrated history of woodworking (2014 Nordy's Entry)*
> 
> A light hearted look at woodworking from cavemen to today… in verse… with drawings…
> 
> This is my entry for the 2014 Rockler Nordy's contest. I won the competition last year. Can I repeat?
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Pretty clever video Stumpy…..good luck!


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *A 2 minute illustrated history of woodworking (2014 Nordy's Entry)*
> 
> A light hearted look at woodworking from cavemen to today… in verse… with drawings…
> 
> This is my entry for the 2014 Rockler Nordy's contest. I won the competition last year. Can I repeat?
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


You are a poet plus, Stumps. Some really gr8, and wise remarks in there.


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *A 2 minute illustrated history of woodworking (2014 Nordy's Entry)*
> 
> A light hearted look at woodworking from cavemen to today… in verse… with drawings…
> 
> This is my entry for the 2014 Rockler Nordy's contest. I won the competition last year. Can I repeat?
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I could tell you I enjoyed the history lesson, but then you would expect me to pass the quiz…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A 2 minute illustrated history of woodworking (2014 Nordy's Entry)*
> 
> A light hearted look at woodworking from cavemen to today… in verse… with drawings…
> 
> This is my entry for the 2014 Rockler Nordy's contest. I won the competition last year. Can I repeat?
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Thanks everybody!


----------



## gfadvm

StumpyNubs said:


> *A 2 minute illustrated history of woodworking (2014 Nordy's Entry)*
> 
> A light hearted look at woodworking from cavemen to today… in verse… with drawings…
> 
> This is my entry for the 2014 Rockler Nordy's contest. I won the competition last year. Can I repeat?
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


You are definitely "One Of A Kind!". This is a great vid and a sure winner in my book! We're all proud of ya!


----------



## Mip

StumpyNubs said:


> *A 2 minute illustrated history of woodworking (2014 Nordy's Entry)*
> 
> A light hearted look at woodworking from cavemen to today… in verse… with drawings…
> 
> This is my entry for the 2014 Rockler Nordy's contest. I won the competition last year. Can I repeat?
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


This was a good video. Good rhyming, too. Now I just got to teach my nieces and nephews how to work this stuff we call wood.


----------



## Mean_Dean

StumpyNubs said:


> *A 2 minute illustrated history of woodworking (2014 Nordy's Entry)*
> 
> A light hearted look at woodworking from cavemen to today… in verse… with drawings…
> 
> This is my entry for the 2014 Rockler Nordy's contest. I won the competition last year. Can I repeat?
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Well done! Good luck at the Nordy's!


----------



## phtaylor36

StumpyNubs said:


> *A 2 minute illustrated history of woodworking (2014 Nordy's Entry)*
> 
> A light hearted look at woodworking from cavemen to today… in verse… with drawings…
> 
> This is my entry for the 2014 Rockler Nordy's contest. I won the competition last year. Can I repeat?
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Good one Stumps! *Gasp* name dropping at the end there eh….OOh OK!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *A 2 minute illustrated history of woodworking (2014 Nordy's Entry)*
> 
> A light hearted look at woodworking from cavemen to today… in verse… with drawings…
> 
> This is my entry for the 2014 Rockler Nordy's contest. I won the competition last year. Can I repeat?
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Stumpy look s like a winner to me ,a poet and didnt know it ,the art work was really great did you draw them ? if so you have a gift there ,good luck on the contest looks like a repete win to me


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A 2 minute illustrated history of woodworking (2014 Nordy's Entry)*
> 
> A light hearted look at woodworking from cavemen to today… in verse… with drawings…
> 
> This is my entry for the 2014 Rockler Nordy's contest. I won the competition last year. Can I repeat?
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Thanks. Eddie. Yup, I drew them.


----------



## bobkas

StumpyNubs said:


> *A 2 minute illustrated history of woodworking (2014 Nordy's Entry)*
> 
> A light hearted look at woodworking from cavemen to today… in verse… with drawings…
> 
> This is my entry for the 2014 Rockler Nordy's contest. I won the competition last year. Can I repeat?
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


And I thought you were just another goofy woodworker. Great illustrations and you have a real name too. Good luck in the contest, looks like a winner to me.


----------



## Randy_ATX

StumpyNubs said:


> *A 2 minute illustrated history of woodworking (2014 Nordy's Entry)*
> 
> A light hearted look at woodworking from cavemen to today… in verse… with drawings…
> 
> This is my entry for the 2014 Rockler Nordy's contest. I won the competition last year. Can I repeat?
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


This is a winner. Very impressive.


----------



## mochoa

StumpyNubs said:


> *A 2 minute illustrated history of woodworking (2014 Nordy's Entry)*
> 
> A light hearted look at woodworking from cavemen to today… in verse… with drawings…
> 
> This is my entry for the 2014 Rockler Nordy's contest. I won the competition last year. Can I repeat?
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Great job Stumpy!


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *A 2 minute illustrated history of woodworking (2014 Nordy's Entry)*
> 
> A light hearted look at woodworking from cavemen to today… in verse… with drawings…
> 
> This is my entry for the 2014 Rockler Nordy's contest. I won the competition last year. Can I repeat?
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Congrats on your win in the Nordy's contest Stumps. Well deserved.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *A 2 minute illustrated history of woodworking (2014 Nordy's Entry)*
> 
> A light hearted look at woodworking from cavemen to today… in verse… with drawings…
> 
> This is my entry for the 2014 Rockler Nordy's contest. I won the competition last year. Can I repeat?
> 
> Watch it here, and enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Thought I commented,

Damn you are talented. Tough to compete against babies though. LOL! Congratulations!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*VIDEO BLOG: Questions about the new Box Joint Jig 2.0 answered, and some upgrades!*

The new super-duper box joint jig design has drawn LOADS of emails, so I made a video to answer some of the questions, and to show you how to make a couple of upgrades to yours. Plus- what's the next homemade jig project? And when will we finish that "No BS Sawstop Review?"

Plans for the jig are available here.

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## Doe

StumpyNubs said:


> *VIDEO BLOG: Questions about the new Box Joint Jig 2.0 answered, and some upgrades!*
> 
> The new super-duper box joint jig design has drawn LOADS of emails, so I made a video to answer some of the questions, and to show you how to make a couple of upgrades to yours. Plus- what's the next homemade jig project? And when will we finish that "No BS Sawstop Review?"
> 
> Plans for the jig are available here.
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


The improvements look great.


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *VIDEO BLOG: Questions about the new Box Joint Jig 2.0 answered, and some upgrades!*
> 
> The new super-duper box joint jig design has drawn LOADS of emails, so I made a video to answer some of the questions, and to show you how to make a couple of upgrades to yours. Plus- what's the next homemade jig project? And when will we finish that "No BS Sawstop Review?"
> 
> Plans for the jig are available here.
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


What's the shop dog barking at??? (8 1/2 minutes into the video)


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *VIDEO BLOG: Questions about the new Box Joint Jig 2.0 answered, and some upgrades!*
> 
> The new super-duper box joint jig design has drawn LOADS of emails, so I made a video to answer some of the questions, and to show you how to make a couple of upgrades to yours. Plus- what's the next homemade jig project? And when will we finish that "No BS Sawstop Review?"
> 
> Plans for the jig are available here.
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


The mailman. Both dogs LIVE for the mailman to come to the neighborhood so they can bark. They think it's there entire purpose in life.


----------



## ssnvet

StumpyNubs said:


> *VIDEO BLOG: Questions about the new Box Joint Jig 2.0 answered, and some upgrades!*
> 
> The new super-duper box joint jig design has drawn LOADS of emails, so I made a video to answer some of the questions, and to show you how to make a couple of upgrades to yours. Plus- what's the next homemade jig project? And when will we finish that "No BS Sawstop Review?"
> 
> Plans for the jig are available here.
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Dear Stumpy….

Q: Who fixes your shirt collar b4 you film???

A: No one :^p

This jig is definitely on my short list


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *VIDEO BLOG: Questions about the new Box Joint Jig 2.0 answered, and some upgrades!*
> 
> The new super-duper box joint jig design has drawn LOADS of emails, so I made a video to answer some of the questions, and to show you how to make a couple of upgrades to yours. Plus- what's the next homemade jig project? And when will we finish that "No BS Sawstop Review?"
> 
> Plans for the jig are available here.
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Yes, I need a hair and makeup guy. I figured my man-boobs would attract attention away from the collar.


----------



## Mean_Dean

StumpyNubs said:


> *VIDEO BLOG: Questions about the new Box Joint Jig 2.0 answered, and some upgrades!*
> 
> The new super-duper box joint jig design has drawn LOADS of emails, so I made a video to answer some of the questions, and to show you how to make a couple of upgrades to yours. Plus- what's the next homemade jig project? And when will we finish that "No BS Sawstop Review?"
> 
> Plans for the jig are available here.
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Informative video, as usual. Looking forward to your Sawstop review!


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *VIDEO BLOG: Questions about the new Box Joint Jig 2.0 answered, and some upgrades!*
> 
> The new super-duper box joint jig design has drawn LOADS of emails, so I made a video to answer some of the questions, and to show you how to make a couple of upgrades to yours. Plus- what's the next homemade jig project? And when will we finish that "No BS Sawstop Review?"
> 
> Plans for the jig are available here.
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Beautifully done Stumpy. 
Wonderful improvements!
Please keep them coming.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

StumpyNubs said:


> *VIDEO BLOG: Questions about the new Box Joint Jig 2.0 answered, and some upgrades!*
> 
> The new super-duper box joint jig design has drawn LOADS of emails, so I made a video to answer some of the questions, and to show you how to make a couple of upgrades to yours. Plus- what's the next homemade jig project? And when will we finish that "No BS Sawstop Review?"
> 
> Plans for the jig are available here.
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Morning sir stumps-a-lot.

My computer is on the fritz. So I'm doing everything lately on my iphone. Videos do not show up on Lumberjocks on my iphone. Could you provide a direct link to it? 
I can usually find videos on your site, bit I can't seem to find this one.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *VIDEO BLOG: Questions about the new Box Joint Jig 2.0 answered, and some upgrades!*
> 
> The new super-duper box joint jig design has drawn LOADS of emails, so I made a video to answer some of the questions, and to show you how to make a couple of upgrades to yours. Plus- what's the next homemade jig project? And when will we finish that "No BS Sawstop Review?"
> 
> Plans for the jig are available here.
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Here's the YouTube link. It isn't up on my website yet.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

StumpyNubs said:


> *VIDEO BLOG: Questions about the new Box Joint Jig 2.0 answered, and some upgrades!*
> 
> The new super-duper box joint jig design has drawn LOADS of emails, so I made a video to answer some of the questions, and to show you how to make a couple of upgrades to yours. Plus- what's the next homemade jig project? And when will we finish that "No BS Sawstop Review?"
> 
> Plans for the jig are available here.
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Thanks stumpy. I can watch you tube. 
Headed to check it out now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

StumpyNubs said:


> *VIDEO BLOG: Questions about the new Box Joint Jig 2.0 answered, and some upgrades!*
> 
> The new super-duper box joint jig design has drawn LOADS of emails, so I made a video to answer some of the questions, and to show you how to make a couple of upgrades to yours. Plus- what's the next homemade jig project? And when will we finish that "No BS Sawstop Review?"
> 
> Plans for the jig are available here.
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Interesting video stumps. 
I love my stumpy box joint classic, but may just have to build the 2.0 version one of these days just for the helluvit. 
As some guy I know once said, it's good to have options, eh! (I think that's how you said it on the video)

You need to fire you camera and background crew immediately. 
Or at least punish them somehow, like making them listen to you sing show tunes for a week. 
For most of the video, my main thought was, why doesn't someone just say, "CUT, fix your collar frat boy. You look like you tried dressing nice for class this morning after an all nighter at the keg stand party".


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *VIDEO BLOG: Questions about the new Box Joint Jig 2.0 answered, and some upgrades!*
> 
> The new super-duper box joint jig design has drawn LOADS of emails, so I made a video to answer some of the questions, and to show you how to make a couple of upgrades to yours. Plus- what's the next homemade jig project? And when will we finish that "No BS Sawstop Review?"
> 
> Plans for the jig are available here.
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Maybe it was on purpose just to see how many would comment? (Three so far)... hmmm…


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *VIDEO BLOG: Questions about the new Box Joint Jig 2.0 answered, and some upgrades!*
> 
> The new super-duper box joint jig design has drawn LOADS of emails, so I made a video to answer some of the questions, and to show you how to make a couple of upgrades to yours. Plus- what's the next homemade jig project? And when will we finish that "No BS Sawstop Review?"
> 
> Plans for the jig are available here.
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I didn't do it on purpose. I'm just a slob and nobody here cares because I pay them in string cheese.


----------



## MrKnowItAll

StumpyNubs said:


> *VIDEO BLOG: Questions about the new Box Joint Jig 2.0 answered, and some upgrades!*
> 
> The new super-duper box joint jig design has drawn LOADS of emails, so I made a video to answer some of the questions, and to show you how to make a couple of upgrades to yours. Plus- what's the next homemade jig project? And when will we finish that "No BS Sawstop Review?"
> 
> Plans for the jig are available here.
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Great video, Stumpy. I always enjoy your wit.

But there's not enough free woodworking entertainment in the world to make me get a facebook or twitter account.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *VIDEO BLOG: Questions about the new Box Joint Jig 2.0 answered, and some upgrades!*
> 
> The new super-duper box joint jig design has drawn LOADS of emails, so I made a video to answer some of the questions, and to show you how to make a couple of upgrades to yours. Plus- what's the next homemade jig project? And when will we finish that "No BS Sawstop Review?"
> 
> Plans for the jig are available here.
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


You are an engineering genius my friend. Awesome, as always. Fine tuning is always in the works, and, always helps being more precise. Good stuff Stumps.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Big Oil? For get that- what about BIG GLUE! It's out of control!!!!*

Stumpy has a little fun with the glue isle in the latest video blog.

Watch here, laugh a little, then comment.

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## lightcs1776

StumpyNubs said:


> *Big Oil? For get that- what about BIG GLUE! It's out of control!!!!*
> 
> Stumpy has a little fun with the glue isle in the latest video blog.
> 
> Watch here, laugh a little, then comment.
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Funny. I only buy one type of glue. TBII, although I am considering TBIII.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Big Oil? For get that- what about BIG GLUE! It's out of control!!!!*
> 
> Stumpy has a little fun with the glue isle in the latest video blog.
> 
> Watch here, laugh a little, then comment.
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Actually, I find that I prefer the original TBI because it is not waterproof so it's easier to clean up and won't ruin my clothes. If I want extra strength, I use TBII. If I'm making an outdoor project, or I need a little longer drying time I use TBIII. If I'm eating a banana, I use Gorilla Glue.


----------



## stefang

StumpyNubs said:


> *Big Oil? For get that- what about BIG GLUE! It's out of control!!!!*
> 
> Stumpy has a little fun with the glue isle in the latest video blog.
> 
> Watch here, laugh a little, then comment.
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I prefer hot hide glue or liquid hide glue (cold). Squeeze-out on your project, your clothing, your shop floor and your workbench is not a problem. Let it gel a couple of minutes and just pluck it off or wash it off with water after it has dried. It is also stronger than most woodworking glues. You can also glue-up stuff without clamps with HHG as it cools and sets very fast. The cold variety requires clamps, but the long open time can sometimes be a real advantage. I hate that most other (if not all) woodworking glues glue except hide glue blotches only show up when you put a finish over them. Not very convenient!


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Big Oil? For get that- what about BIG GLUE! It's out of control!!!!*
> 
> Stumpy has a little fun with the glue isle in the latest video blog.
> 
> Watch here, laugh a little, then comment.
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


No wonder my projects fall apart….
I will have to try this "glue", that you speak of!!! ;^)


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Big Oil? For get that- what about BIG GLUE! It's out of control!!!!*
> 
> Stumpy has a little fun with the glue isle in the latest video blog.
> 
> Watch here, laugh a little, then comment.
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


You brought back a memory….......a friend o mine used to say, "are you on glue".... LOL I never was, but, I sure use the heck out of it now… lol


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Big Oil? For get that- what about BIG GLUE! It's out of control!!!!*
> 
> Stumpy has a little fun with the glue isle in the latest video blog.
> 
> Watch here, laugh a little, then comment.
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Hey, FYI: It's 6:48 in MN and I just checked out your blog. Appears to be a glitch in the audio. I still have a gallon of Elmer's yellow exterior glue, and it's a long way from being used up. LOL! Have you noticed how gorilla glue gets a nice hard crust in the bottles? LOL!


----------



## Mean_Dean

StumpyNubs said:


> *Big Oil? For get that- what about BIG GLUE! It's out of control!!!!*
> 
> Stumpy has a little fun with the glue isle in the latest video blog.
> 
> Watch here, laugh a little, then comment.
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Looks like I picked the wrong day to stop sniffing glue….

Great movie, and an even better video!


----------



## gfadvm

StumpyNubs said:


> *Big Oil? For get that- what about BIG GLUE! It's out of control!!!!*
> 
> Stumpy has a little fun with the glue isle in the latest video blog.
> 
> Watch here, laugh a little, then comment.
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Stumpy, Your mind just works a lot differently than the rest of us. Keep em comin.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*One man's artsy is another man's fartsy...*

A closely watched internet auction ended this morning. And by closely watched, I mean a total of five people, including myself, noticed it a few minutes before the end and checked back from time to time to see if it attracted any bids. It didn't. Maybe it was the thousand dollar starting price that turned away prospective buyers. Or it could have been that the item was a worn out wooden hand plane with an old TV antenna stuck in the end. To be fair, it wasn't ONLY a worn out wooden hand plane with an old TV antenna stuck in the end. It also included a video game controller with a matching antenna. Why, you ask, would someone even possess such a set? One word: Art.

READ THE REST OF THE ARTICLE BELOW- OR OVER AT STUMPYNUBS.COM WHERE THERE ARE ADDED PICTURES AND STUFF (INCLUDING MORE USELESS WOODWORKING ART)... YOUR CHOICE…










A Bulgarian genius (and I use that term loosely) developed the "remote controlled hand plane". I imagine his process was simple, find a few bits of junk, stick them together and see who falls for it. Of course he couldn't have expected anyone to actually believe he was selling a genuine woodworking tool. Woodworkers are far too smart for that. No, his target was obviously the more discerning buyer. You know the type, they live in big city apartments full of uncomfortable European furniture made from stainless steel and plexi-glass. Their walls are covered in large canvasses with one tiny spot of paint in the center and a dirty soup can carefully mounted in a shadow box rests upon the mantle. They drink cappuccino from tiny cups, they eat only kale and hummus spread on leafs of kale. An evening out always includes a visit to a gallery where they look past their upturned noses, reading some hidden meaning into a particularly breathtaking modern piece. Then the janitor comes and empties it because it's really nothing more than a waste bin, but even that is somehow daring and audacious. Someone taps on a wine glass to smugly announce the opening of the newest exhibit, and everyone crowds around the remote controlled wooden plane. Whispers float about the room.

"Intrepidly bold!" 
"See how the batteries speak to the hidden power of the underclasses…"
"Rash and insolent, yet wonderfully cheeky!"
"I heard this same artist also made a plug-in hammer!"
"Recklessly daring!" 
"Clearly a statement about the social plight of sociological society…"
"Really, aren't we all just old TV antennas in the grand scheme of things…"
"What the heck is this crap?"
"Who let that simpleton in here? Call security and get me another Bordeaux."

Meanwhile the "artist" is counting his fat stacks and looking through the bathroom trash for his next inspiring piece.

Perhaps I go too far. After all, art is in the eye of the beholder. But I was an artist before I became a woodworker. I painted portraits in oil that actually included two eyes, a nose and a mouth. I sculpted in wax and clay and alabaster, and when I was finished you didn't have to spend an hour gazing thoughtfully in order to interpret its hidden meaning. If I wanted to paint a bowl of fruit, I painted a bowl of stinking fruit. I didn't haphazardly fling pigment onto an old ceiling tile and call it fruit with a hidden message about Darfur. Perhaps my work wasn't very good, after all nobody ever called it "edgy". But I believe it took some amount of talent to create, and that's what made it art. When you start calling anything art, everybody becomes an artist. I'm sorry, but if anybody can create it, where's the value?

It's the same in the woodworking world. Some woodworkers are artists because they can do things few others can. Others, myself included, are craftsmen- and there's no shame in that. If I build a chair, it's a chair. It's not art. If I create a truly unique design that nobody else has tried before, or if I build something flawless and inspiring, then I would call it art. I don't know, maybe I'm old fashioned. I just believe that putting something in a jar of urine or letting my bed sheets stagnate for a year (both are recent exhibits in NY), or even gluing a power cord and a USB stick to a yard sale find and calling it a wifi-level is something else entirely. It's a con, an April fool's joke, and those who consider it otherwise are the biggest fools around.

...Oh, and for those that were asking to see some of my past "art", here's one of the few I still have. It's a pointillism version of the famous "Migrant Mother" portrait from the great depression era dust bowl. It's made up entirely of tiny black dots. It took me over a year and a dozen black pens to create. It may not be the most beautiful thing in the world, but at least nobody will mistake it for a garbage can.


----------



## dho

StumpyNubs said:


> *One man's artsy is another man's fartsy...*
> 
> A closely watched internet auction ended this morning. And by closely watched, I mean a total of five people, including myself, noticed it a few minutes before the end and checked back from time to time to see if it attracted any bids. It didn't. Maybe it was the thousand dollar starting price that turned away prospective buyers. Or it could have been that the item was a worn out wooden hand plane with an old TV antenna stuck in the end. To be fair, it wasn't ONLY a worn out wooden hand plane with an old TV antenna stuck in the end. It also included a video game controller with a matching antenna. Why, you ask, would someone even possess such a set? One word: Art.
> 
> READ THE REST OF THE ARTICLE BELOW- OR OVER AT STUMPYNUBS.COM WHERE THERE ARE ADDED PICTURES AND STUFF (INCLUDING MORE USELESS WOODWORKING ART)... YOUR CHOICE…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Bulgarian genius (and I use that term loosely) developed the "remote controlled hand plane". I imagine his process was simple, find a few bits of junk, stick them together and see who falls for it. Of course he couldn't have expected anyone to actually believe he was selling a genuine woodworking tool. Woodworkers are far too smart for that. No, his target was obviously the more discerning buyer. You know the type, they live in big city apartments full of uncomfortable European furniture made from stainless steel and plexi-glass. Their walls are covered in large canvasses with one tiny spot of paint in the center and a dirty soup can carefully mounted in a shadow box rests upon the mantle. They drink cappuccino from tiny cups, they eat only kale and hummus spread on leafs of kale. An evening out always includes a visit to a gallery where they look past their upturned noses, reading some hidden meaning into a particularly breathtaking modern piece. Then the janitor comes and empties it because it's really nothing more than a waste bin, but even that is somehow daring and audacious. Someone taps on a wine glass to smugly announce the opening of the newest exhibit, and everyone crowds around the remote controlled wooden plane. Whispers float about the room.
> 
> "Intrepidly bold!"
> "See how the batteries speak to the hidden power of the underclasses…"
> "Rash and insolent, yet wonderfully cheeky!"
> "I heard this same artist also made a plug-in hammer!"
> "Recklessly daring!"
> "Clearly a statement about the social plight of sociological society…"
> "Really, aren't we all just old TV antennas in the grand scheme of things…"
> "What the heck is this crap?"
> "Who let that simpleton in here? Call security and get me another Bordeaux."
> 
> Meanwhile the "artist" is counting his fat stacks and looking through the bathroom trash for his next inspiring piece.
> 
> Perhaps I go too far. After all, art is in the eye of the beholder. But I was an artist before I became a woodworker. I painted portraits in oil that actually included two eyes, a nose and a mouth. I sculpted in wax and clay and alabaster, and when I was finished you didn't have to spend an hour gazing thoughtfully in order to interpret its hidden meaning. If I wanted to paint a bowl of fruit, I painted a bowl of stinking fruit. I didn't haphazardly fling pigment onto an old ceiling tile and call it fruit with a hidden message about Darfur. Perhaps my work wasn't very good, after all nobody ever called it "edgy". But I believe it took some amount of talent to create, and that's what made it art. When you start calling anything art, everybody becomes an artist. I'm sorry, but if anybody can create it, where's the value?
> 
> It's the same in the woodworking world. Some woodworkers are artists because they can do things few others can. Others, myself included, are craftsmen- and there's no shame in that. If I build a chair, it's a chair. It's not art. If I create a truly unique design that nobody else has tried before, or if I build something flawless and inspiring, then I would call it art. I don't know, maybe I'm old fashioned. I just believe that putting something in a jar of urine or letting my bed sheets stagnate for a year (both are recent exhibits in NY), or even gluing a power cord and a USB stick to a yard sale find and calling it a wifi-level is something else entirely. It's a con, an April fool's joke, and those who consider it otherwise are the biggest fools around.
> 
> ...Oh, and for those that were asking to see some of my past "art", here's one of the few I still have. It's a pointillism version of the famous "Migrant Mother" portrait from the great depression era dust bowl. It's made up entirely of tiny black dots. It took me over a year and a dozen black pens to create. It may not be the most beautiful thing in the world, but at least nobody will mistake it for a garbage can.


well said and a very impressive piece of "ART", thank you for sharing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

StumpyNubs said:


> *One man's artsy is another man's fartsy...*
> 
> A closely watched internet auction ended this morning. And by closely watched, I mean a total of five people, including myself, noticed it a few minutes before the end and checked back from time to time to see if it attracted any bids. It didn't. Maybe it was the thousand dollar starting price that turned away prospective buyers. Or it could have been that the item was a worn out wooden hand plane with an old TV antenna stuck in the end. To be fair, it wasn't ONLY a worn out wooden hand plane with an old TV antenna stuck in the end. It also included a video game controller with a matching antenna. Why, you ask, would someone even possess such a set? One word: Art.
> 
> READ THE REST OF THE ARTICLE BELOW- OR OVER AT STUMPYNUBS.COM WHERE THERE ARE ADDED PICTURES AND STUFF (INCLUDING MORE USELESS WOODWORKING ART)... YOUR CHOICE…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Bulgarian genius (and I use that term loosely) developed the "remote controlled hand plane". I imagine his process was simple, find a few bits of junk, stick them together and see who falls for it. Of course he couldn't have expected anyone to actually believe he was selling a genuine woodworking tool. Woodworkers are far too smart for that. No, his target was obviously the more discerning buyer. You know the type, they live in big city apartments full of uncomfortable European furniture made from stainless steel and plexi-glass. Their walls are covered in large canvasses with one tiny spot of paint in the center and a dirty soup can carefully mounted in a shadow box rests upon the mantle. They drink cappuccino from tiny cups, they eat only kale and hummus spread on leafs of kale. An evening out always includes a visit to a gallery where they look past their upturned noses, reading some hidden meaning into a particularly breathtaking modern piece. Then the janitor comes and empties it because it's really nothing more than a waste bin, but even that is somehow daring and audacious. Someone taps on a wine glass to smugly announce the opening of the newest exhibit, and everyone crowds around the remote controlled wooden plane. Whispers float about the room.
> 
> "Intrepidly bold!"
> "See how the batteries speak to the hidden power of the underclasses…"
> "Rash and insolent, yet wonderfully cheeky!"
> "I heard this same artist also made a plug-in hammer!"
> "Recklessly daring!"
> "Clearly a statement about the social plight of sociological society…"
> "Really, aren't we all just old TV antennas in the grand scheme of things…"
> "What the heck is this crap?"
> "Who let that simpleton in here? Call security and get me another Bordeaux."
> 
> Meanwhile the "artist" is counting his fat stacks and looking through the bathroom trash for his next inspiring piece.
> 
> Perhaps I go too far. After all, art is in the eye of the beholder. But I was an artist before I became a woodworker. I painted portraits in oil that actually included two eyes, a nose and a mouth. I sculpted in wax and clay and alabaster, and when I was finished you didn't have to spend an hour gazing thoughtfully in order to interpret its hidden meaning. If I wanted to paint a bowl of fruit, I painted a bowl of stinking fruit. I didn't haphazardly fling pigment onto an old ceiling tile and call it fruit with a hidden message about Darfur. Perhaps my work wasn't very good, after all nobody ever called it "edgy". But I believe it took some amount of talent to create, and that's what made it art. When you start calling anything art, everybody becomes an artist. I'm sorry, but if anybody can create it, where's the value?
> 
> It's the same in the woodworking world. Some woodworkers are artists because they can do things few others can. Others, myself included, are craftsmen- and there's no shame in that. If I build a chair, it's a chair. It's not art. If I create a truly unique design that nobody else has tried before, or if I build something flawless and inspiring, then I would call it art. I don't know, maybe I'm old fashioned. I just believe that putting something in a jar of urine or letting my bed sheets stagnate for a year (both are recent exhibits in NY), or even gluing a power cord and a USB stick to a yard sale find and calling it a wifi-level is something else entirely. It's a con, an April fool's joke, and those who consider it otherwise are the biggest fools around.
> 
> ...Oh, and for those that were asking to see some of my past "art", here's one of the few I still have. It's a pointillism version of the famous "Migrant Mother" portrait from the great depression era dust bowl. It's made up entirely of tiny black dots. It took me over a year and a dozen black pens to create. It may not be the most beautiful thing in the world, but at least nobody will mistake it for a garbage can.


I agree Sir Stumpalot. 
I have seen some artist's work, even here (jethro comes to mind). 
What passes as art in some circles though, I do wonder if the "artist" secretly heads back to his studio after a showing and laughs until he cries that anyone fell for it.


----------



## MadJester

StumpyNubs said:


> *One man's artsy is another man's fartsy...*
> 
> A closely watched internet auction ended this morning. And by closely watched, I mean a total of five people, including myself, noticed it a few minutes before the end and checked back from time to time to see if it attracted any bids. It didn't. Maybe it was the thousand dollar starting price that turned away prospective buyers. Or it could have been that the item was a worn out wooden hand plane with an old TV antenna stuck in the end. To be fair, it wasn't ONLY a worn out wooden hand plane with an old TV antenna stuck in the end. It also included a video game controller with a matching antenna. Why, you ask, would someone even possess such a set? One word: Art.
> 
> READ THE REST OF THE ARTICLE BELOW- OR OVER AT STUMPYNUBS.COM WHERE THERE ARE ADDED PICTURES AND STUFF (INCLUDING MORE USELESS WOODWORKING ART)... YOUR CHOICE…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Bulgarian genius (and I use that term loosely) developed the "remote controlled hand plane". I imagine his process was simple, find a few bits of junk, stick them together and see who falls for it. Of course he couldn't have expected anyone to actually believe he was selling a genuine woodworking tool. Woodworkers are far too smart for that. No, his target was obviously the more discerning buyer. You know the type, they live in big city apartments full of uncomfortable European furniture made from stainless steel and plexi-glass. Their walls are covered in large canvasses with one tiny spot of paint in the center and a dirty soup can carefully mounted in a shadow box rests upon the mantle. They drink cappuccino from tiny cups, they eat only kale and hummus spread on leafs of kale. An evening out always includes a visit to a gallery where they look past their upturned noses, reading some hidden meaning into a particularly breathtaking modern piece. Then the janitor comes and empties it because it's really nothing more than a waste bin, but even that is somehow daring and audacious. Someone taps on a wine glass to smugly announce the opening of the newest exhibit, and everyone crowds around the remote controlled wooden plane. Whispers float about the room.
> 
> "Intrepidly bold!"
> "See how the batteries speak to the hidden power of the underclasses…"
> "Rash and insolent, yet wonderfully cheeky!"
> "I heard this same artist also made a plug-in hammer!"
> "Recklessly daring!"
> "Clearly a statement about the social plight of sociological society…"
> "Really, aren't we all just old TV antennas in the grand scheme of things…"
> "What the heck is this crap?"
> "Who let that simpleton in here? Call security and get me another Bordeaux."
> 
> Meanwhile the "artist" is counting his fat stacks and looking through the bathroom trash for his next inspiring piece.
> 
> Perhaps I go too far. After all, art is in the eye of the beholder. But I was an artist before I became a woodworker. I painted portraits in oil that actually included two eyes, a nose and a mouth. I sculpted in wax and clay and alabaster, and when I was finished you didn't have to spend an hour gazing thoughtfully in order to interpret its hidden meaning. If I wanted to paint a bowl of fruit, I painted a bowl of stinking fruit. I didn't haphazardly fling pigment onto an old ceiling tile and call it fruit with a hidden message about Darfur. Perhaps my work wasn't very good, after all nobody ever called it "edgy". But I believe it took some amount of talent to create, and that's what made it art. When you start calling anything art, everybody becomes an artist. I'm sorry, but if anybody can create it, where's the value?
> 
> It's the same in the woodworking world. Some woodworkers are artists because they can do things few others can. Others, myself included, are craftsmen- and there's no shame in that. If I build a chair, it's a chair. It's not art. If I create a truly unique design that nobody else has tried before, or if I build something flawless and inspiring, then I would call it art. I don't know, maybe I'm old fashioned. I just believe that putting something in a jar of urine or letting my bed sheets stagnate for a year (both are recent exhibits in NY), or even gluing a power cord and a USB stick to a yard sale find and calling it a wifi-level is something else entirely. It's a con, an April fool's joke, and those who consider it otherwise are the biggest fools around.
> 
> ...Oh, and for those that were asking to see some of my past "art", here's one of the few I still have. It's a pointillism version of the famous "Migrant Mother" portrait from the great depression era dust bowl. It's made up entirely of tiny black dots. It took me over a year and a dozen black pens to create. It may not be the most beautiful thing in the world, but at least nobody will mistake it for a garbage can.


I've been watching this little gem for nearly two years now…it started out originally at well over $400….I have been controlling myself by not sending a message, partly out of curiosity to see if it ever sells, and partly because I am dumbfounded that the guy thinks he has something so 'unique'.....you can buy the whole set of them (with the glass balls…) for around $35-50 or so on eBay….the man is a moron….but that's just my humble opinion….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150983913700?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## papadan

StumpyNubs said:


> *One man's artsy is another man's fartsy...*
> 
> A closely watched internet auction ended this morning. And by closely watched, I mean a total of five people, including myself, noticed it a few minutes before the end and checked back from time to time to see if it attracted any bids. It didn't. Maybe it was the thousand dollar starting price that turned away prospective buyers. Or it could have been that the item was a worn out wooden hand plane with an old TV antenna stuck in the end. To be fair, it wasn't ONLY a worn out wooden hand plane with an old TV antenna stuck in the end. It also included a video game controller with a matching antenna. Why, you ask, would someone even possess such a set? One word: Art.
> 
> READ THE REST OF THE ARTICLE BELOW- OR OVER AT STUMPYNUBS.COM WHERE THERE ARE ADDED PICTURES AND STUFF (INCLUDING MORE USELESS WOODWORKING ART)... YOUR CHOICE…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Bulgarian genius (and I use that term loosely) developed the "remote controlled hand plane". I imagine his process was simple, find a few bits of junk, stick them together and see who falls for it. Of course he couldn't have expected anyone to actually believe he was selling a genuine woodworking tool. Woodworkers are far too smart for that. No, his target was obviously the more discerning buyer. You know the type, they live in big city apartments full of uncomfortable European furniture made from stainless steel and plexi-glass. Their walls are covered in large canvasses with one tiny spot of paint in the center and a dirty soup can carefully mounted in a shadow box rests upon the mantle. They drink cappuccino from tiny cups, they eat only kale and hummus spread on leafs of kale. An evening out always includes a visit to a gallery where they look past their upturned noses, reading some hidden meaning into a particularly breathtaking modern piece. Then the janitor comes and empties it because it's really nothing more than a waste bin, but even that is somehow daring and audacious. Someone taps on a wine glass to smugly announce the opening of the newest exhibit, and everyone crowds around the remote controlled wooden plane. Whispers float about the room.
> 
> "Intrepidly bold!"
> "See how the batteries speak to the hidden power of the underclasses…"
> "Rash and insolent, yet wonderfully cheeky!"
> "I heard this same artist also made a plug-in hammer!"
> "Recklessly daring!"
> "Clearly a statement about the social plight of sociological society…"
> "Really, aren't we all just old TV antennas in the grand scheme of things…"
> "What the heck is this crap?"
> "Who let that simpleton in here? Call security and get me another Bordeaux."
> 
> Meanwhile the "artist" is counting his fat stacks and looking through the bathroom trash for his next inspiring piece.
> 
> Perhaps I go too far. After all, art is in the eye of the beholder. But I was an artist before I became a woodworker. I painted portraits in oil that actually included two eyes, a nose and a mouth. I sculpted in wax and clay and alabaster, and when I was finished you didn't have to spend an hour gazing thoughtfully in order to interpret its hidden meaning. If I wanted to paint a bowl of fruit, I painted a bowl of stinking fruit. I didn't haphazardly fling pigment onto an old ceiling tile and call it fruit with a hidden message about Darfur. Perhaps my work wasn't very good, after all nobody ever called it "edgy". But I believe it took some amount of talent to create, and that's what made it art. When you start calling anything art, everybody becomes an artist. I'm sorry, but if anybody can create it, where's the value?
> 
> It's the same in the woodworking world. Some woodworkers are artists because they can do things few others can. Others, myself included, are craftsmen- and there's no shame in that. If I build a chair, it's a chair. It's not art. If I create a truly unique design that nobody else has tried before, or if I build something flawless and inspiring, then I would call it art. I don't know, maybe I'm old fashioned. I just believe that putting something in a jar of urine or letting my bed sheets stagnate for a year (both are recent exhibits in NY), or even gluing a power cord and a USB stick to a yard sale find and calling it a wifi-level is something else entirely. It's a con, an April fool's joke, and those who consider it otherwise are the biggest fools around.
> 
> ...Oh, and for those that were asking to see some of my past "art", here's one of the few I still have. It's a pointillism version of the famous "Migrant Mother" portrait from the great depression era dust bowl. It's made up entirely of tiny black dots. It took me over a year and a dozen black pens to create. It may not be the most beautiful thing in the world, but at least nobody will mistake it for a garbage can.


Sue, I let a set of 4 table legs go at an online auction last night for $32. All 4 had the 3" diameter glass balls in the brass claws. That guy is nuts.


----------



## MadJester

StumpyNubs said:


> *One man's artsy is another man's fartsy...*
> 
> A closely watched internet auction ended this morning. And by closely watched, I mean a total of five people, including myself, noticed it a few minutes before the end and checked back from time to time to see if it attracted any bids. It didn't. Maybe it was the thousand dollar starting price that turned away prospective buyers. Or it could have been that the item was a worn out wooden hand plane with an old TV antenna stuck in the end. To be fair, it wasn't ONLY a worn out wooden hand plane with an old TV antenna stuck in the end. It also included a video game controller with a matching antenna. Why, you ask, would someone even possess such a set? One word: Art.
> 
> READ THE REST OF THE ARTICLE BELOW- OR OVER AT STUMPYNUBS.COM WHERE THERE ARE ADDED PICTURES AND STUFF (INCLUDING MORE USELESS WOODWORKING ART)... YOUR CHOICE…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Bulgarian genius (and I use that term loosely) developed the "remote controlled hand plane". I imagine his process was simple, find a few bits of junk, stick them together and see who falls for it. Of course he couldn't have expected anyone to actually believe he was selling a genuine woodworking tool. Woodworkers are far too smart for that. No, his target was obviously the more discerning buyer. You know the type, they live in big city apartments full of uncomfortable European furniture made from stainless steel and plexi-glass. Their walls are covered in large canvasses with one tiny spot of paint in the center and a dirty soup can carefully mounted in a shadow box rests upon the mantle. They drink cappuccino from tiny cups, they eat only kale and hummus spread on leafs of kale. An evening out always includes a visit to a gallery where they look past their upturned noses, reading some hidden meaning into a particularly breathtaking modern piece. Then the janitor comes and empties it because it's really nothing more than a waste bin, but even that is somehow daring and audacious. Someone taps on a wine glass to smugly announce the opening of the newest exhibit, and everyone crowds around the remote controlled wooden plane. Whispers float about the room.
> 
> "Intrepidly bold!"
> "See how the batteries speak to the hidden power of the underclasses…"
> "Rash and insolent, yet wonderfully cheeky!"
> "I heard this same artist also made a plug-in hammer!"
> "Recklessly daring!"
> "Clearly a statement about the social plight of sociological society…"
> "Really, aren't we all just old TV antennas in the grand scheme of things…"
> "What the heck is this crap?"
> "Who let that simpleton in here? Call security and get me another Bordeaux."
> 
> Meanwhile the "artist" is counting his fat stacks and looking through the bathroom trash for his next inspiring piece.
> 
> Perhaps I go too far. After all, art is in the eye of the beholder. But I was an artist before I became a woodworker. I painted portraits in oil that actually included two eyes, a nose and a mouth. I sculpted in wax and clay and alabaster, and when I was finished you didn't have to spend an hour gazing thoughtfully in order to interpret its hidden meaning. If I wanted to paint a bowl of fruit, I painted a bowl of stinking fruit. I didn't haphazardly fling pigment onto an old ceiling tile and call it fruit with a hidden message about Darfur. Perhaps my work wasn't very good, after all nobody ever called it "edgy". But I believe it took some amount of talent to create, and that's what made it art. When you start calling anything art, everybody becomes an artist. I'm sorry, but if anybody can create it, where's the value?
> 
> It's the same in the woodworking world. Some woodworkers are artists because they can do things few others can. Others, myself included, are craftsmen- and there's no shame in that. If I build a chair, it's a chair. It's not art. If I create a truly unique design that nobody else has tried before, or if I build something flawless and inspiring, then I would call it art. I don't know, maybe I'm old fashioned. I just believe that putting something in a jar of urine or letting my bed sheets stagnate for a year (both are recent exhibits in NY), or even gluing a power cord and a USB stick to a yard sale find and calling it a wifi-level is something else entirely. It's a con, an April fool's joke, and those who consider it otherwise are the biggest fools around.
> 
> ...Oh, and for those that were asking to see some of my past "art", here's one of the few I still have. It's a pointillism version of the famous "Migrant Mother" portrait from the great depression era dust bowl. It's made up entirely of tiny black dots. It took me over a year and a dozen black pens to create. It may not be the most beautiful thing in the world, but at least nobody will mistake it for a garbage can.


You said it papadan…..I've left it in my watchlist for the longest time…I'm just fascinated by it, while at the same time I'm just doing a facepalm….


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *One man's artsy is another man's fartsy...*
> 
> A closely watched internet auction ended this morning. And by closely watched, I mean a total of five people, including myself, noticed it a few minutes before the end and checked back from time to time to see if it attracted any bids. It didn't. Maybe it was the thousand dollar starting price that turned away prospective buyers. Or it could have been that the item was a worn out wooden hand plane with an old TV antenna stuck in the end. To be fair, it wasn't ONLY a worn out wooden hand plane with an old TV antenna stuck in the end. It also included a video game controller with a matching antenna. Why, you ask, would someone even possess such a set? One word: Art.
> 
> READ THE REST OF THE ARTICLE BELOW- OR OVER AT STUMPYNUBS.COM WHERE THERE ARE ADDED PICTURES AND STUFF (INCLUDING MORE USELESS WOODWORKING ART)... YOUR CHOICE…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Bulgarian genius (and I use that term loosely) developed the "remote controlled hand plane". I imagine his process was simple, find a few bits of junk, stick them together and see who falls for it. Of course he couldn't have expected anyone to actually believe he was selling a genuine woodworking tool. Woodworkers are far too smart for that. No, his target was obviously the more discerning buyer. You know the type, they live in big city apartments full of uncomfortable European furniture made from stainless steel and plexi-glass. Their walls are covered in large canvasses with one tiny spot of paint in the center and a dirty soup can carefully mounted in a shadow box rests upon the mantle. They drink cappuccino from tiny cups, they eat only kale and hummus spread on leafs of kale. An evening out always includes a visit to a gallery where they look past their upturned noses, reading some hidden meaning into a particularly breathtaking modern piece. Then the janitor comes and empties it because it's really nothing more than a waste bin, but even that is somehow daring and audacious. Someone taps on a wine glass to smugly announce the opening of the newest exhibit, and everyone crowds around the remote controlled wooden plane. Whispers float about the room.
> 
> "Intrepidly bold!"
> "See how the batteries speak to the hidden power of the underclasses…"
> "Rash and insolent, yet wonderfully cheeky!"
> "I heard this same artist also made a plug-in hammer!"
> "Recklessly daring!"
> "Clearly a statement about the social plight of sociological society…"
> "Really, aren't we all just old TV antennas in the grand scheme of things…"
> "What the heck is this crap?"
> "Who let that simpleton in here? Call security and get me another Bordeaux."
> 
> Meanwhile the "artist" is counting his fat stacks and looking through the bathroom trash for his next inspiring piece.
> 
> Perhaps I go too far. After all, art is in the eye of the beholder. But I was an artist before I became a woodworker. I painted portraits in oil that actually included two eyes, a nose and a mouth. I sculpted in wax and clay and alabaster, and when I was finished you didn't have to spend an hour gazing thoughtfully in order to interpret its hidden meaning. If I wanted to paint a bowl of fruit, I painted a bowl of stinking fruit. I didn't haphazardly fling pigment onto an old ceiling tile and call it fruit with a hidden message about Darfur. Perhaps my work wasn't very good, after all nobody ever called it "edgy". But I believe it took some amount of talent to create, and that's what made it art. When you start calling anything art, everybody becomes an artist. I'm sorry, but if anybody can create it, where's the value?
> 
> It's the same in the woodworking world. Some woodworkers are artists because they can do things few others can. Others, myself included, are craftsmen- and there's no shame in that. If I build a chair, it's a chair. It's not art. If I create a truly unique design that nobody else has tried before, or if I build something flawless and inspiring, then I would call it art. I don't know, maybe I'm old fashioned. I just believe that putting something in a jar of urine or letting my bed sheets stagnate for a year (both are recent exhibits in NY), or even gluing a power cord and a USB stick to a yard sale find and calling it a wifi-level is something else entirely. It's a con, an April fool's joke, and those who consider it otherwise are the biggest fools around.
> 
> ...Oh, and for those that were asking to see some of my past "art", here's one of the few I still have. It's a pointillism version of the famous "Migrant Mother" portrait from the great depression era dust bowl. It's made up entirely of tiny black dots. It took me over a year and a dozen black pens to create. It may not be the most beautiful thing in the world, but at least nobody will mistake it for a garbage can.


"....art is in the eye of the beholder…."
Shouldn't that be "beerholder", err "wine holder"?

With what passes as "art" these days….
There is no accounting for taste…. or lack there of!!!


----------



## Dark_Lightning

StumpyNubs said:


> *One man's artsy is another man's fartsy...*
> 
> A closely watched internet auction ended this morning. And by closely watched, I mean a total of five people, including myself, noticed it a few minutes before the end and checked back from time to time to see if it attracted any bids. It didn't. Maybe it was the thousand dollar starting price that turned away prospective buyers. Or it could have been that the item was a worn out wooden hand plane with an old TV antenna stuck in the end. To be fair, it wasn't ONLY a worn out wooden hand plane with an old TV antenna stuck in the end. It also included a video game controller with a matching antenna. Why, you ask, would someone even possess such a set? One word: Art.
> 
> READ THE REST OF THE ARTICLE BELOW- OR OVER AT STUMPYNUBS.COM WHERE THERE ARE ADDED PICTURES AND STUFF (INCLUDING MORE USELESS WOODWORKING ART)... YOUR CHOICE…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Bulgarian genius (and I use that term loosely) developed the "remote controlled hand plane". I imagine his process was simple, find a few bits of junk, stick them together and see who falls for it. Of course he couldn't have expected anyone to actually believe he was selling a genuine woodworking tool. Woodworkers are far too smart for that. No, his target was obviously the more discerning buyer. You know the type, they live in big city apartments full of uncomfortable European furniture made from stainless steel and plexi-glass. Their walls are covered in large canvasses with one tiny spot of paint in the center and a dirty soup can carefully mounted in a shadow box rests upon the mantle. They drink cappuccino from tiny cups, they eat only kale and hummus spread on leafs of kale. An evening out always includes a visit to a gallery where they look past their upturned noses, reading some hidden meaning into a particularly breathtaking modern piece. Then the janitor comes and empties it because it's really nothing more than a waste bin, but even that is somehow daring and audacious. Someone taps on a wine glass to smugly announce the opening of the newest exhibit, and everyone crowds around the remote controlled wooden plane. Whispers float about the room.
> 
> "Intrepidly bold!"
> "See how the batteries speak to the hidden power of the underclasses…"
> "Rash and insolent, yet wonderfully cheeky!"
> "I heard this same artist also made a plug-in hammer!"
> "Recklessly daring!"
> "Clearly a statement about the social plight of sociological society…"
> "Really, aren't we all just old TV antennas in the grand scheme of things…"
> "What the heck is this crap?"
> "Who let that simpleton in here? Call security and get me another Bordeaux."
> 
> Meanwhile the "artist" is counting his fat stacks and looking through the bathroom trash for his next inspiring piece.
> 
> Perhaps I go too far. After all, art is in the eye of the beholder. But I was an artist before I became a woodworker. I painted portraits in oil that actually included two eyes, a nose and a mouth. I sculpted in wax and clay and alabaster, and when I was finished you didn't have to spend an hour gazing thoughtfully in order to interpret its hidden meaning. If I wanted to paint a bowl of fruit, I painted a bowl of stinking fruit. I didn't haphazardly fling pigment onto an old ceiling tile and call it fruit with a hidden message about Darfur. Perhaps my work wasn't very good, after all nobody ever called it "edgy". But I believe it took some amount of talent to create, and that's what made it art. When you start calling anything art, everybody becomes an artist. I'm sorry, but if anybody can create it, where's the value?
> 
> It's the same in the woodworking world. Some woodworkers are artists because they can do things few others can. Others, myself included, are craftsmen- and there's no shame in that. If I build a chair, it's a chair. It's not art. If I create a truly unique design that nobody else has tried before, or if I build something flawless and inspiring, then I would call it art. I don't know, maybe I'm old fashioned. I just believe that putting something in a jar of urine or letting my bed sheets stagnate for a year (both are recent exhibits in NY), or even gluing a power cord and a USB stick to a yard sale find and calling it a wifi-level is something else entirely. It's a con, an April fool's joke, and those who consider it otherwise are the biggest fools around.
> 
> ...Oh, and for those that were asking to see some of my past "art", here's one of the few I still have. It's a pointillism version of the famous "Migrant Mother" portrait from the great depression era dust bowl. It's made up entirely of tiny black dots. It took me over a year and a dozen black pens to create. It may not be the most beautiful thing in the world, but at least nobody will mistake it for a garbage can.


MadJester- Best face palm pic ever!

Stumpy- For that kind of money, I'd expect a caterpillar tread on the plane so that it would motor over the wood and leave a .0001" thick shaving. OK, I'm a little optimistic… .0003" thick. That should be doable.


----------



## MadJester

StumpyNubs said:


> *One man's artsy is another man's fartsy...*
> 
> A closely watched internet auction ended this morning. And by closely watched, I mean a total of five people, including myself, noticed it a few minutes before the end and checked back from time to time to see if it attracted any bids. It didn't. Maybe it was the thousand dollar starting price that turned away prospective buyers. Or it could have been that the item was a worn out wooden hand plane with an old TV antenna stuck in the end. To be fair, it wasn't ONLY a worn out wooden hand plane with an old TV antenna stuck in the end. It also included a video game controller with a matching antenna. Why, you ask, would someone even possess such a set? One word: Art.
> 
> READ THE REST OF THE ARTICLE BELOW- OR OVER AT STUMPYNUBS.COM WHERE THERE ARE ADDED PICTURES AND STUFF (INCLUDING MORE USELESS WOODWORKING ART)... YOUR CHOICE…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Bulgarian genius (and I use that term loosely) developed the "remote controlled hand plane". I imagine his process was simple, find a few bits of junk, stick them together and see who falls for it. Of course he couldn't have expected anyone to actually believe he was selling a genuine woodworking tool. Woodworkers are far too smart for that. No, his target was obviously the more discerning buyer. You know the type, they live in big city apartments full of uncomfortable European furniture made from stainless steel and plexi-glass. Their walls are covered in large canvasses with one tiny spot of paint in the center and a dirty soup can carefully mounted in a shadow box rests upon the mantle. They drink cappuccino from tiny cups, they eat only kale and hummus spread on leafs of kale. An evening out always includes a visit to a gallery where they look past their upturned noses, reading some hidden meaning into a particularly breathtaking modern piece. Then the janitor comes and empties it because it's really nothing more than a waste bin, but even that is somehow daring and audacious. Someone taps on a wine glass to smugly announce the opening of the newest exhibit, and everyone crowds around the remote controlled wooden plane. Whispers float about the room.
> 
> "Intrepidly bold!"
> "See how the batteries speak to the hidden power of the underclasses…"
> "Rash and insolent, yet wonderfully cheeky!"
> "I heard this same artist also made a plug-in hammer!"
> "Recklessly daring!"
> "Clearly a statement about the social plight of sociological society…"
> "Really, aren't we all just old TV antennas in the grand scheme of things…"
> "What the heck is this crap?"
> "Who let that simpleton in here? Call security and get me another Bordeaux."
> 
> Meanwhile the "artist" is counting his fat stacks and looking through the bathroom trash for his next inspiring piece.
> 
> Perhaps I go too far. After all, art is in the eye of the beholder. But I was an artist before I became a woodworker. I painted portraits in oil that actually included two eyes, a nose and a mouth. I sculpted in wax and clay and alabaster, and when I was finished you didn't have to spend an hour gazing thoughtfully in order to interpret its hidden meaning. If I wanted to paint a bowl of fruit, I painted a bowl of stinking fruit. I didn't haphazardly fling pigment onto an old ceiling tile and call it fruit with a hidden message about Darfur. Perhaps my work wasn't very good, after all nobody ever called it "edgy". But I believe it took some amount of talent to create, and that's what made it art. When you start calling anything art, everybody becomes an artist. I'm sorry, but if anybody can create it, where's the value?
> 
> It's the same in the woodworking world. Some woodworkers are artists because they can do things few others can. Others, myself included, are craftsmen- and there's no shame in that. If I build a chair, it's a chair. It's not art. If I create a truly unique design that nobody else has tried before, or if I build something flawless and inspiring, then I would call it art. I don't know, maybe I'm old fashioned. I just believe that putting something in a jar of urine or letting my bed sheets stagnate for a year (both are recent exhibits in NY), or even gluing a power cord and a USB stick to a yard sale find and calling it a wifi-level is something else entirely. It's a con, an April fool's joke, and those who consider it otherwise are the biggest fools around.
> 
> ...Oh, and for those that were asking to see some of my past "art", here's one of the few I still have. It's a pointillism version of the famous "Migrant Mother" portrait from the great depression era dust bowl. It's made up entirely of tiny black dots. It took me over a year and a dozen black pens to create. It may not be the most beautiful thing in the world, but at least nobody will mistake it for a garbage can.


----------



## tomd

StumpyNubs said:


> *One man's artsy is another man's fartsy...*
> 
> A closely watched internet auction ended this morning. And by closely watched, I mean a total of five people, including myself, noticed it a few minutes before the end and checked back from time to time to see if it attracted any bids. It didn't. Maybe it was the thousand dollar starting price that turned away prospective buyers. Or it could have been that the item was a worn out wooden hand plane with an old TV antenna stuck in the end. To be fair, it wasn't ONLY a worn out wooden hand plane with an old TV antenna stuck in the end. It also included a video game controller with a matching antenna. Why, you ask, would someone even possess such a set? One word: Art.
> 
> READ THE REST OF THE ARTICLE BELOW- OR OVER AT STUMPYNUBS.COM WHERE THERE ARE ADDED PICTURES AND STUFF (INCLUDING MORE USELESS WOODWORKING ART)... YOUR CHOICE…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Bulgarian genius (and I use that term loosely) developed the "remote controlled hand plane". I imagine his process was simple, find a few bits of junk, stick them together and see who falls for it. Of course he couldn't have expected anyone to actually believe he was selling a genuine woodworking tool. Woodworkers are far too smart for that. No, his target was obviously the more discerning buyer. You know the type, they live in big city apartments full of uncomfortable European furniture made from stainless steel and plexi-glass. Their walls are covered in large canvasses with one tiny spot of paint in the center and a dirty soup can carefully mounted in a shadow box rests upon the mantle. They drink cappuccino from tiny cups, they eat only kale and hummus spread on leafs of kale. An evening out always includes a visit to a gallery where they look past their upturned noses, reading some hidden meaning into a particularly breathtaking modern piece. Then the janitor comes and empties it because it's really nothing more than a waste bin, but even that is somehow daring and audacious. Someone taps on a wine glass to smugly announce the opening of the newest exhibit, and everyone crowds around the remote controlled wooden plane. Whispers float about the room.
> 
> "Intrepidly bold!"
> "See how the batteries speak to the hidden power of the underclasses…"
> "Rash and insolent, yet wonderfully cheeky!"
> "I heard this same artist also made a plug-in hammer!"
> "Recklessly daring!"
> "Clearly a statement about the social plight of sociological society…"
> "Really, aren't we all just old TV antennas in the grand scheme of things…"
> "What the heck is this crap?"
> "Who let that simpleton in here? Call security and get me another Bordeaux."
> 
> Meanwhile the "artist" is counting his fat stacks and looking through the bathroom trash for his next inspiring piece.
> 
> Perhaps I go too far. After all, art is in the eye of the beholder. But I was an artist before I became a woodworker. I painted portraits in oil that actually included two eyes, a nose and a mouth. I sculpted in wax and clay and alabaster, and when I was finished you didn't have to spend an hour gazing thoughtfully in order to interpret its hidden meaning. If I wanted to paint a bowl of fruit, I painted a bowl of stinking fruit. I didn't haphazardly fling pigment onto an old ceiling tile and call it fruit with a hidden message about Darfur. Perhaps my work wasn't very good, after all nobody ever called it "edgy". But I believe it took some amount of talent to create, and that's what made it art. When you start calling anything art, everybody becomes an artist. I'm sorry, but if anybody can create it, where's the value?
> 
> It's the same in the woodworking world. Some woodworkers are artists because they can do things few others can. Others, myself included, are craftsmen- and there's no shame in that. If I build a chair, it's a chair. It's not art. If I create a truly unique design that nobody else has tried before, or if I build something flawless and inspiring, then I would call it art. I don't know, maybe I'm old fashioned. I just believe that putting something in a jar of urine or letting my bed sheets stagnate for a year (both are recent exhibits in NY), or even gluing a power cord and a USB stick to a yard sale find and calling it a wifi-level is something else entirely. It's a con, an April fool's joke, and those who consider it otherwise are the biggest fools around.
> 
> ...Oh, and for those that were asking to see some of my past "art", here's one of the few I still have. It's a pointillism version of the famous "Migrant Mother" portrait from the great depression era dust bowl. It's made up entirely of tiny black dots. It took me over a year and a dozen black pens to create. It may not be the most beautiful thing in the world, but at least nobody will mistake it for a garbage can.


Gee, I'm really sorry I missed that auction.


----------



## handsawgeek

StumpyNubs said:


> *One man's artsy is another man's fartsy...*
> 
> A closely watched internet auction ended this morning. And by closely watched, I mean a total of five people, including myself, noticed it a few minutes before the end and checked back from time to time to see if it attracted any bids. It didn't. Maybe it was the thousand dollar starting price that turned away prospective buyers. Or it could have been that the item was a worn out wooden hand plane with an old TV antenna stuck in the end. To be fair, it wasn't ONLY a worn out wooden hand plane with an old TV antenna stuck in the end. It also included a video game controller with a matching antenna. Why, you ask, would someone even possess such a set? One word: Art.
> 
> READ THE REST OF THE ARTICLE BELOW- OR OVER AT STUMPYNUBS.COM WHERE THERE ARE ADDED PICTURES AND STUFF (INCLUDING MORE USELESS WOODWORKING ART)... YOUR CHOICE…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Bulgarian genius (and I use that term loosely) developed the "remote controlled hand plane". I imagine his process was simple, find a few bits of junk, stick them together and see who falls for it. Of course he couldn't have expected anyone to actually believe he was selling a genuine woodworking tool. Woodworkers are far too smart for that. No, his target was obviously the more discerning buyer. You know the type, they live in big city apartments full of uncomfortable European furniture made from stainless steel and plexi-glass. Their walls are covered in large canvasses with one tiny spot of paint in the center and a dirty soup can carefully mounted in a shadow box rests upon the mantle. They drink cappuccino from tiny cups, they eat only kale and hummus spread on leafs of kale. An evening out always includes a visit to a gallery where they look past their upturned noses, reading some hidden meaning into a particularly breathtaking modern piece. Then the janitor comes and empties it because it's really nothing more than a waste bin, but even that is somehow daring and audacious. Someone taps on a wine glass to smugly announce the opening of the newest exhibit, and everyone crowds around the remote controlled wooden plane. Whispers float about the room.
> 
> "Intrepidly bold!"
> "See how the batteries speak to the hidden power of the underclasses…"
> "Rash and insolent, yet wonderfully cheeky!"
> "I heard this same artist also made a plug-in hammer!"
> "Recklessly daring!"
> "Clearly a statement about the social plight of sociological society…"
> "Really, aren't we all just old TV antennas in the grand scheme of things…"
> "What the heck is this crap?"
> "Who let that simpleton in here? Call security and get me another Bordeaux."
> 
> Meanwhile the "artist" is counting his fat stacks and looking through the bathroom trash for his next inspiring piece.
> 
> Perhaps I go too far. After all, art is in the eye of the beholder. But I was an artist before I became a woodworker. I painted portraits in oil that actually included two eyes, a nose and a mouth. I sculpted in wax and clay and alabaster, and when I was finished you didn't have to spend an hour gazing thoughtfully in order to interpret its hidden meaning. If I wanted to paint a bowl of fruit, I painted a bowl of stinking fruit. I didn't haphazardly fling pigment onto an old ceiling tile and call it fruit with a hidden message about Darfur. Perhaps my work wasn't very good, after all nobody ever called it "edgy". But I believe it took some amount of talent to create, and that's what made it art. When you start calling anything art, everybody becomes an artist. I'm sorry, but if anybody can create it, where's the value?
> 
> It's the same in the woodworking world. Some woodworkers are artists because they can do things few others can. Others, myself included, are craftsmen- and there's no shame in that. If I build a chair, it's a chair. It's not art. If I create a truly unique design that nobody else has tried before, or if I build something flawless and inspiring, then I would call it art. I don't know, maybe I'm old fashioned. I just believe that putting something in a jar of urine or letting my bed sheets stagnate for a year (both are recent exhibits in NY), or even gluing a power cord and a USB stick to a yard sale find and calling it a wifi-level is something else entirely. It's a con, an April fool's joke, and those who consider it otherwise are the biggest fools around.
> 
> ...Oh, and for those that were asking to see some of my past "art", here's one of the few I still have. It's a pointillism version of the famous "Migrant Mother" portrait from the great depression era dust bowl. It's made up entirely of tiny black dots. It took me over a year and a dozen black pens to create. It may not be the most beautiful thing in the world, but at least nobody will mistake it for a garbage can.


Nice dissertation on modern art, there, Mr. Stumpy. I couldn't agree more.

"Bitingly satirical, yet irreverently profound…"

Also, you appear to be a very fine artist in your own right. Very nice dot rendition.

As for me…I do cartoons….


----------



## phtaylor36

StumpyNubs said:


> *One man's artsy is another man's fartsy...*
> 
> A closely watched internet auction ended this morning. And by closely watched, I mean a total of five people, including myself, noticed it a few minutes before the end and checked back from time to time to see if it attracted any bids. It didn't. Maybe it was the thousand dollar starting price that turned away prospective buyers. Or it could have been that the item was a worn out wooden hand plane with an old TV antenna stuck in the end. To be fair, it wasn't ONLY a worn out wooden hand plane with an old TV antenna stuck in the end. It also included a video game controller with a matching antenna. Why, you ask, would someone even possess such a set? One word: Art.
> 
> READ THE REST OF THE ARTICLE BELOW- OR OVER AT STUMPYNUBS.COM WHERE THERE ARE ADDED PICTURES AND STUFF (INCLUDING MORE USELESS WOODWORKING ART)... YOUR CHOICE…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Bulgarian genius (and I use that term loosely) developed the "remote controlled hand plane". I imagine his process was simple, find a few bits of junk, stick them together and see who falls for it. Of course he couldn't have expected anyone to actually believe he was selling a genuine woodworking tool. Woodworkers are far too smart for that. No, his target was obviously the more discerning buyer. You know the type, they live in big city apartments full of uncomfortable European furniture made from stainless steel and plexi-glass. Their walls are covered in large canvasses with one tiny spot of paint in the center and a dirty soup can carefully mounted in a shadow box rests upon the mantle. They drink cappuccino from tiny cups, they eat only kale and hummus spread on leafs of kale. An evening out always includes a visit to a gallery where they look past their upturned noses, reading some hidden meaning into a particularly breathtaking modern piece. Then the janitor comes and empties it because it's really nothing more than a waste bin, but even that is somehow daring and audacious. Someone taps on a wine glass to smugly announce the opening of the newest exhibit, and everyone crowds around the remote controlled wooden plane. Whispers float about the room.
> 
> "Intrepidly bold!"
> "See how the batteries speak to the hidden power of the underclasses…"
> "Rash and insolent, yet wonderfully cheeky!"
> "I heard this same artist also made a plug-in hammer!"
> "Recklessly daring!"
> "Clearly a statement about the social plight of sociological society…"
> "Really, aren't we all just old TV antennas in the grand scheme of things…"
> "What the heck is this crap?"
> "Who let that simpleton in here? Call security and get me another Bordeaux."
> 
> Meanwhile the "artist" is counting his fat stacks and looking through the bathroom trash for his next inspiring piece.
> 
> Perhaps I go too far. After all, art is in the eye of the beholder. But I was an artist before I became a woodworker. I painted portraits in oil that actually included two eyes, a nose and a mouth. I sculpted in wax and clay and alabaster, and when I was finished you didn't have to spend an hour gazing thoughtfully in order to interpret its hidden meaning. If I wanted to paint a bowl of fruit, I painted a bowl of stinking fruit. I didn't haphazardly fling pigment onto an old ceiling tile and call it fruit with a hidden message about Darfur. Perhaps my work wasn't very good, after all nobody ever called it "edgy". But I believe it took some amount of talent to create, and that's what made it art. When you start calling anything art, everybody becomes an artist. I'm sorry, but if anybody can create it, where's the value?
> 
> It's the same in the woodworking world. Some woodworkers are artists because they can do things few others can. Others, myself included, are craftsmen- and there's no shame in that. If I build a chair, it's a chair. It's not art. If I create a truly unique design that nobody else has tried before, or if I build something flawless and inspiring, then I would call it art. I don't know, maybe I'm old fashioned. I just believe that putting something in a jar of urine or letting my bed sheets stagnate for a year (both are recent exhibits in NY), or even gluing a power cord and a USB stick to a yard sale find and calling it a wifi-level is something else entirely. It's a con, an April fool's joke, and those who consider it otherwise are the biggest fools around.
> 
> ...Oh, and for those that were asking to see some of my past "art", here's one of the few I still have. It's a pointillism version of the famous "Migrant Mother" portrait from the great depression era dust bowl. It's made up entirely of tiny black dots. It took me over a year and a dozen black pens to create. It may not be the most beautiful thing in the world, but at least nobody will mistake it for a garbage can.


Wow, Stumpy is really a refined artist…who knew?!

In the words of my friend Pablo: art is a lie that makes us realize the truth


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Black Friday 2014: The Legend of Pappy Nubs*

As you know, Black Friday is a big event around the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. Every year we put on our parkas and confront the horrors that officially kick off the shopping season. It's like a sport that combines the dangers of alligator wrestling with the rewards of… well, alligator wrestling. If you don't get bit in the face you know you've won. These days I stick to the woodworking stores and occasional home center and I never arrive before opening time. But when I was a younger, dumber man I could be found in the crowd outside warming myself near a burning car or fighting off a police dog just to save a buck on a DVD of Bonanza, season two. I've done things I'm ashamed of; unspeakable things involving small children as human shields and empty soda cans as toilets. (And I don't mean number one…) Does elbowing an infant or two and overturning the odd stroller make me a bad person? I suppose it does- at least that's what the criminal justice system told me. But things are different now. I'm reformed, and not just because it was a condition of my parole. I realized that life is too short and Michigan winters are too cold. No discount is worth losing more toes.

I wasn't the first to be caught up in the Black Friday buying frenzy. It's a little known fact that the whole Thanksgiving shopping tradition dates back to the Pilgrims themselves and was started by none other than my grandfather. Pappy Nubs, as we call him, was quite a character! (He's familiar to those of you who watch our hand tool woodworking videos, The Old-Timey Workshop, at Stumpynubs.com) As the true old-timey woodworker, Pappy hand-planed his way through some of the most exciting events in history. He loved to tell his stories, and never ceased to amaze me with where he'd been or what he'd done. It was one such story that inspired me to carry on the shopping tradition Pappy started way back in 1620…

(*Read past Black Friday humor blogs:* 2012 and 2013 )

Most of the woodworking Pappy did on the Mayflower was below deck- replacing vomit soaked planks in the crew quarters or extracting splinters from the corns of the passengers. Not exactly the type of thing suited to a true craftsman. So when Captain Jones told him that the main mast needed hand planing one brisk November day, Pappy scurried to the top like a spider monkey and set to work sending wispy shavings floating off into the breeze. That's when he saw it. "Land ho!" he cried.

Cape Cod wasn't much to look at back then. It would be years before Pappy invented the Cape Cod house, and after two months at sea nobody wanted to see more fish. But a large grouping of tee-pees on the beach looked promising. It was Pappy himself who led the first group off the ship, pausing to collect neat looking pieces of driftwood before continuing up the beach toward the settlement. As they approached a brave wearing nothing but a breech-cloth and white body paint Pappy raised his hand and said "How!" Failing to get a response he continued "Are you folks Indians?" Now, you can't blame Pappy for his faux pas. How was he to know the locals preferred to be called "Native Americans"? Before they knew it, all 130 Pilgrims were tied to giant spits for roasting.

Most people would be terrified in a situation like this. Not Pappy Nubs! As the natives were chopping vegetables and bringing the big cooking pot to boil Pappy pulled a dovetail saw from his underwear and cut the entire group free faster than you can say "how did he hide a dovetail saw in his skivvies?" Soon they were all back on the Mayflower and off in search of a more hospitable landing site. They found it near a big rock called Plymouth. As the snow fell Pappy kept busy making crude pieces of furniture for the new plantation. He spent that entire first winter in his shop building sideboards and fighting dysentery. At first business was good- he made a killing making racks for people to hang their Pilgrim hats on. But as the weeks passed and the provisions ran out, customers were harder to come by. When someone did stop by the shop all they offered as payment was tuberculosis. But Pappy was determined to keep busy so he built furniture all winter long, stockpiling it for better times.

Better times did come the next year. The natives surrounding the plantation were far more accommodating than the last ones. They even started a football league. The colonists called their team the "Plymouth Pilgrims", and the natives called themselves the "Pokanoket Palefaces" ( which wasn't racist because it was intended to honor their new friends). Both teams made the playoffs the very first season, and wouldn't you know it, they met each other in the championship game! It was a historic contest that broke all previous attendance records for football in America. Squanto was voted MVP, having thrown the corn cob they used for a ball for over four hundred yards. But it was the Pilgrims who won the first Corn Bowl. Their prize? A little bowl of corn, shelled off the ball before the game. The celebration lasted all night. The natives and the colonists came together for a great feast of boneless chicken wings and deluxe pizzas.

One thing I always admired about Pappy Nubs was his ability to seize an opportunity. As everybody ate he began writing little advertisements on slips of paper which he distributed among the crowd. Not only did he invent text messaging that day, he was also able to spread the word about the amazing deals to be had at his workshop the next morning. "I'm closing my doors early to mark down prices, and tomorrow morning at five o'clock I'll reopen with the best deals of the season!" Soon the conversation had turned from tips on how to grow crops and cure rickets to sofa tables and wooden cookware. The campfires were out before sundown that evening. Friday was going to be a big day!

When Pappy opened the shop early the next morning a mass of people stretched from Plymouth to Roanoke. Customers from as far away as Jamestown were fighting for their spot in line, and a nasty group of squaws threatened to storm the door before he could get out of the way. They were buying everything in sight! Captain Jones bought a spare mast for the Mayflower, Governor Carver got a new gavel for the colony meetings. Pocahontas took home a bedside table while Sacagawea bought new wooden place settings for a fancy dinner party she was planning. Even Sitting Bull purchased a whole set of high back chairs. Man, that guy loved to sit! Pappy's register was ringing with each sale as the drawer filled with pumpkins and squash and whatever else people had to offer in payment. When everyone's pockets were empty he saved the day by offering sales at zero down, six harvests same as cash.

That first Black Friday began a great tradition, one we continue at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. Every year on this day we celebrate the spirit of shopping just as our forefathers did. The lines may be long, it may be dangerous, and we may have way too many clamps as it is. But wherever there's a sale on woodworking tools, we'll be there. After all, it's what we Nubs do.


----------



## Gene01

StumpyNubs said:


> *Black Friday 2014: The Legend of Pappy Nubs*
> 
> As you know, Black Friday is a big event around the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. Every year we put on our parkas and confront the horrors that officially kick off the shopping season. It's like a sport that combines the dangers of alligator wrestling with the rewards of… well, alligator wrestling. If you don't get bit in the face you know you've won. These days I stick to the woodworking stores and occasional home center and I never arrive before opening time. But when I was a younger, dumber man I could be found in the crowd outside warming myself near a burning car or fighting off a police dog just to save a buck on a DVD of Bonanza, season two. I've done things I'm ashamed of; unspeakable things involving small children as human shields and empty soda cans as toilets. (And I don't mean number one…) Does elbowing an infant or two and overturning the odd stroller make me a bad person? I suppose it does- at least that's what the criminal justice system told me. But things are different now. I'm reformed, and not just because it was a condition of my parole. I realized that life is too short and Michigan winters are too cold. No discount is worth losing more toes.
> 
> I wasn't the first to be caught up in the Black Friday buying frenzy. It's a little known fact that the whole Thanksgiving shopping tradition dates back to the Pilgrims themselves and was started by none other than my grandfather. Pappy Nubs, as we call him, was quite a character! (He's familiar to those of you who watch our hand tool woodworking videos, The Old-Timey Workshop, at Stumpynubs.com) As the true old-timey woodworker, Pappy hand-planed his way through some of the most exciting events in history. He loved to tell his stories, and never ceased to amaze me with where he'd been or what he'd done. It was one such story that inspired me to carry on the shopping tradition Pappy started way back in 1620…
> 
> (*Read past Black Friday humor blogs:* 2012 and 2013 )
> 
> Most of the woodworking Pappy did on the Mayflower was below deck- replacing vomit soaked planks in the crew quarters or extracting splinters from the corns of the passengers. Not exactly the type of thing suited to a true craftsman. So when Captain Jones told him that the main mast needed hand planing one brisk November day, Pappy scurried to the top like a spider monkey and set to work sending wispy shavings floating off into the breeze. That's when he saw it. "Land ho!" he cried.
> 
> Cape Cod wasn't much to look at back then. It would be years before Pappy invented the Cape Cod house, and after two months at sea nobody wanted to see more fish. But a large grouping of tee-pees on the beach looked promising. It was Pappy himself who led the first group off the ship, pausing to collect neat looking pieces of driftwood before continuing up the beach toward the settlement. As they approached a brave wearing nothing but a breech-cloth and white body paint Pappy raised his hand and said "How!" Failing to get a response he continued "Are you folks Indians?" Now, you can't blame Pappy for his faux pas. How was he to know the locals preferred to be called "Native Americans"? Before they knew it, all 130 Pilgrims were tied to giant spits for roasting.
> 
> Most people would be terrified in a situation like this. Not Pappy Nubs! As the natives were chopping vegetables and bringing the big cooking pot to boil Pappy pulled a dovetail saw from his underwear and cut the entire group free faster than you can say "how did he hide a dovetail saw in his skivvies?" Soon they were all back on the Mayflower and off in search of a more hospitable landing site. They found it near a big rock called Plymouth. As the snow fell Pappy kept busy making crude pieces of furniture for the new plantation. He spent that entire first winter in his shop building sideboards and fighting dysentery. At first business was good- he made a killing making racks for people to hang their Pilgrim hats on. But as the weeks passed and the provisions ran out, customers were harder to come by. When someone did stop by the shop all they offered as payment was tuberculosis. But Pappy was determined to keep busy so he built furniture all winter long, stockpiling it for better times.
> 
> Better times did come the next year. The natives surrounding the plantation were far more accommodating than the last ones. They even started a football league. The colonists called their team the "Plymouth Pilgrims", and the natives called themselves the "Pokanoket Palefaces" ( which wasn't racist because it was intended to honor their new friends). Both teams made the playoffs the very first season, and wouldn't you know it, they met each other in the championship game! It was a historic contest that broke all previous attendance records for football in America. Squanto was voted MVP, having thrown the corn cob they used for a ball for over four hundred yards. But it was the Pilgrims who won the first Corn Bowl. Their prize? A little bowl of corn, shelled off the ball before the game. The celebration lasted all night. The natives and the colonists came together for a great feast of boneless chicken wings and deluxe pizzas.
> 
> One thing I always admired about Pappy Nubs was his ability to seize an opportunity. As everybody ate he began writing little advertisements on slips of paper which he distributed among the crowd. Not only did he invent text messaging that day, he was also able to spread the word about the amazing deals to be had at his workshop the next morning. "I'm closing my doors early to mark down prices, and tomorrow morning at five o'clock I'll reopen with the best deals of the season!" Soon the conversation had turned from tips on how to grow crops and cure rickets to sofa tables and wooden cookware. The campfires were out before sundown that evening. Friday was going to be a big day!
> 
> When Pappy opened the shop early the next morning a mass of people stretched from Plymouth to Roanoke. Customers from as far away as Jamestown were fighting for their spot in line, and a nasty group of squaws threatened to storm the door before he could get out of the way. They were buying everything in sight! Captain Jones bought a spare mast for the Mayflower, Governor Carver got a new gavel for the colony meetings. Pocahontas took home a bedside table while Sacagawea bought new wooden place settings for a fancy dinner party she was planning. Even Sitting Bull purchased a whole set of high back chairs. Man, that guy loved to sit! Pappy's register was ringing with each sale as the drawer filled with pumpkins and squash and whatever else people had to offer in payment. When everyone's pockets were empty he saved the day by offering sales at zero down, six harvests same as cash.
> 
> That first Black Friday began a great tradition, one we continue at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. Every year on this day we celebrate the spirit of shopping just as our forefathers did. The lines may be long, it may be dangerous, and we may have way too many clamps as it is. But wherever there's a sale on woodworking tools, we'll be there. After all, it's what we Nubs do.


Another tale, well told, Stumpy. 
I alway suspicioned that our history books were a bit skewed. So glad you got to the truth. Although, you forgot to mention all the Barracudas the natives gave to the settlers at Plymouth to fertilize their corn.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Black Friday 2014: The Legend of Pappy Nubs*
> 
> As you know, Black Friday is a big event around the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. Every year we put on our parkas and confront the horrors that officially kick off the shopping season. It's like a sport that combines the dangers of alligator wrestling with the rewards of… well, alligator wrestling. If you don't get bit in the face you know you've won. These days I stick to the woodworking stores and occasional home center and I never arrive before opening time. But when I was a younger, dumber man I could be found in the crowd outside warming myself near a burning car or fighting off a police dog just to save a buck on a DVD of Bonanza, season two. I've done things I'm ashamed of; unspeakable things involving small children as human shields and empty soda cans as toilets. (And I don't mean number one…) Does elbowing an infant or two and overturning the odd stroller make me a bad person? I suppose it does- at least that's what the criminal justice system told me. But things are different now. I'm reformed, and not just because it was a condition of my parole. I realized that life is too short and Michigan winters are too cold. No discount is worth losing more toes.
> 
> I wasn't the first to be caught up in the Black Friday buying frenzy. It's a little known fact that the whole Thanksgiving shopping tradition dates back to the Pilgrims themselves and was started by none other than my grandfather. Pappy Nubs, as we call him, was quite a character! (He's familiar to those of you who watch our hand tool woodworking videos, The Old-Timey Workshop, at Stumpynubs.com) As the true old-timey woodworker, Pappy hand-planed his way through some of the most exciting events in history. He loved to tell his stories, and never ceased to amaze me with where he'd been or what he'd done. It was one such story that inspired me to carry on the shopping tradition Pappy started way back in 1620…
> 
> (*Read past Black Friday humor blogs:* 2012 and 2013 )
> 
> Most of the woodworking Pappy did on the Mayflower was below deck- replacing vomit soaked planks in the crew quarters or extracting splinters from the corns of the passengers. Not exactly the type of thing suited to a true craftsman. So when Captain Jones told him that the main mast needed hand planing one brisk November day, Pappy scurried to the top like a spider monkey and set to work sending wispy shavings floating off into the breeze. That's when he saw it. "Land ho!" he cried.
> 
> Cape Cod wasn't much to look at back then. It would be years before Pappy invented the Cape Cod house, and after two months at sea nobody wanted to see more fish. But a large grouping of tee-pees on the beach looked promising. It was Pappy himself who led the first group off the ship, pausing to collect neat looking pieces of driftwood before continuing up the beach toward the settlement. As they approached a brave wearing nothing but a breech-cloth and white body paint Pappy raised his hand and said "How!" Failing to get a response he continued "Are you folks Indians?" Now, you can't blame Pappy for his faux pas. How was he to know the locals preferred to be called "Native Americans"? Before they knew it, all 130 Pilgrims were tied to giant spits for roasting.
> 
> Most people would be terrified in a situation like this. Not Pappy Nubs! As the natives were chopping vegetables and bringing the big cooking pot to boil Pappy pulled a dovetail saw from his underwear and cut the entire group free faster than you can say "how did he hide a dovetail saw in his skivvies?" Soon they were all back on the Mayflower and off in search of a more hospitable landing site. They found it near a big rock called Plymouth. As the snow fell Pappy kept busy making crude pieces of furniture for the new plantation. He spent that entire first winter in his shop building sideboards and fighting dysentery. At first business was good- he made a killing making racks for people to hang their Pilgrim hats on. But as the weeks passed and the provisions ran out, customers were harder to come by. When someone did stop by the shop all they offered as payment was tuberculosis. But Pappy was determined to keep busy so he built furniture all winter long, stockpiling it for better times.
> 
> Better times did come the next year. The natives surrounding the plantation were far more accommodating than the last ones. They even started a football league. The colonists called their team the "Plymouth Pilgrims", and the natives called themselves the "Pokanoket Palefaces" ( which wasn't racist because it was intended to honor their new friends). Both teams made the playoffs the very first season, and wouldn't you know it, they met each other in the championship game! It was a historic contest that broke all previous attendance records for football in America. Squanto was voted MVP, having thrown the corn cob they used for a ball for over four hundred yards. But it was the Pilgrims who won the first Corn Bowl. Their prize? A little bowl of corn, shelled off the ball before the game. The celebration lasted all night. The natives and the colonists came together for a great feast of boneless chicken wings and deluxe pizzas.
> 
> One thing I always admired about Pappy Nubs was his ability to seize an opportunity. As everybody ate he began writing little advertisements on slips of paper which he distributed among the crowd. Not only did he invent text messaging that day, he was also able to spread the word about the amazing deals to be had at his workshop the next morning. "I'm closing my doors early to mark down prices, and tomorrow morning at five o'clock I'll reopen with the best deals of the season!" Soon the conversation had turned from tips on how to grow crops and cure rickets to sofa tables and wooden cookware. The campfires were out before sundown that evening. Friday was going to be a big day!
> 
> When Pappy opened the shop early the next morning a mass of people stretched from Plymouth to Roanoke. Customers from as far away as Jamestown were fighting for their spot in line, and a nasty group of squaws threatened to storm the door before he could get out of the way. They were buying everything in sight! Captain Jones bought a spare mast for the Mayflower, Governor Carver got a new gavel for the colony meetings. Pocahontas took home a bedside table while Sacagawea bought new wooden place settings for a fancy dinner party she was planning. Even Sitting Bull purchased a whole set of high back chairs. Man, that guy loved to sit! Pappy's register was ringing with each sale as the drawer filled with pumpkins and squash and whatever else people had to offer in payment. When everyone's pockets were empty he saved the day by offering sales at zero down, six harvests same as cash.
> 
> That first Black Friday began a great tradition, one we continue at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. Every year on this day we celebrate the spirit of shopping just as our forefathers did. The lines may be long, it may be dangerous, and we may have way too many clamps as it is. But wherever there's a sale on woodworking tools, we'll be there. After all, it's what we Nubs do.


Stumpy,

You have tooooooo much time on your hands. Make something! Improve something! Have a cool one! You need it my friend. LOL! Hope you had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Black Friday 2014: The Legend of Pappy Nubs*
> 
> As you know, Black Friday is a big event around the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. Every year we put on our parkas and confront the horrors that officially kick off the shopping season. It's like a sport that combines the dangers of alligator wrestling with the rewards of… well, alligator wrestling. If you don't get bit in the face you know you've won. These days I stick to the woodworking stores and occasional home center and I never arrive before opening time. But when I was a younger, dumber man I could be found in the crowd outside warming myself near a burning car or fighting off a police dog just to save a buck on a DVD of Bonanza, season two. I've done things I'm ashamed of; unspeakable things involving small children as human shields and empty soda cans as toilets. (And I don't mean number one…) Does elbowing an infant or two and overturning the odd stroller make me a bad person? I suppose it does- at least that's what the criminal justice system told me. But things are different now. I'm reformed, and not just because it was a condition of my parole. I realized that life is too short and Michigan winters are too cold. No discount is worth losing more toes.
> 
> I wasn't the first to be caught up in the Black Friday buying frenzy. It's a little known fact that the whole Thanksgiving shopping tradition dates back to the Pilgrims themselves and was started by none other than my grandfather. Pappy Nubs, as we call him, was quite a character! (He's familiar to those of you who watch our hand tool woodworking videos, The Old-Timey Workshop, at Stumpynubs.com) As the true old-timey woodworker, Pappy hand-planed his way through some of the most exciting events in history. He loved to tell his stories, and never ceased to amaze me with where he'd been or what he'd done. It was one such story that inspired me to carry on the shopping tradition Pappy started way back in 1620…
> 
> (*Read past Black Friday humor blogs:* 2012 and 2013 )
> 
> Most of the woodworking Pappy did on the Mayflower was below deck- replacing vomit soaked planks in the crew quarters or extracting splinters from the corns of the passengers. Not exactly the type of thing suited to a true craftsman. So when Captain Jones told him that the main mast needed hand planing one brisk November day, Pappy scurried to the top like a spider monkey and set to work sending wispy shavings floating off into the breeze. That's when he saw it. "Land ho!" he cried.
> 
> Cape Cod wasn't much to look at back then. It would be years before Pappy invented the Cape Cod house, and after two months at sea nobody wanted to see more fish. But a large grouping of tee-pees on the beach looked promising. It was Pappy himself who led the first group off the ship, pausing to collect neat looking pieces of driftwood before continuing up the beach toward the settlement. As they approached a brave wearing nothing but a breech-cloth and white body paint Pappy raised his hand and said "How!" Failing to get a response he continued "Are you folks Indians?" Now, you can't blame Pappy for his faux pas. How was he to know the locals preferred to be called "Native Americans"? Before they knew it, all 130 Pilgrims were tied to giant spits for roasting.
> 
> Most people would be terrified in a situation like this. Not Pappy Nubs! As the natives were chopping vegetables and bringing the big cooking pot to boil Pappy pulled a dovetail saw from his underwear and cut the entire group free faster than you can say "how did he hide a dovetail saw in his skivvies?" Soon they were all back on the Mayflower and off in search of a more hospitable landing site. They found it near a big rock called Plymouth. As the snow fell Pappy kept busy making crude pieces of furniture for the new plantation. He spent that entire first winter in his shop building sideboards and fighting dysentery. At first business was good- he made a killing making racks for people to hang their Pilgrim hats on. But as the weeks passed and the provisions ran out, customers were harder to come by. When someone did stop by the shop all they offered as payment was tuberculosis. But Pappy was determined to keep busy so he built furniture all winter long, stockpiling it for better times.
> 
> Better times did come the next year. The natives surrounding the plantation were far more accommodating than the last ones. They even started a football league. The colonists called their team the "Plymouth Pilgrims", and the natives called themselves the "Pokanoket Palefaces" ( which wasn't racist because it was intended to honor their new friends). Both teams made the playoffs the very first season, and wouldn't you know it, they met each other in the championship game! It was a historic contest that broke all previous attendance records for football in America. Squanto was voted MVP, having thrown the corn cob they used for a ball for over four hundred yards. But it was the Pilgrims who won the first Corn Bowl. Their prize? A little bowl of corn, shelled off the ball before the game. The celebration lasted all night. The natives and the colonists came together for a great feast of boneless chicken wings and deluxe pizzas.
> 
> One thing I always admired about Pappy Nubs was his ability to seize an opportunity. As everybody ate he began writing little advertisements on slips of paper which he distributed among the crowd. Not only did he invent text messaging that day, he was also able to spread the word about the amazing deals to be had at his workshop the next morning. "I'm closing my doors early to mark down prices, and tomorrow morning at five o'clock I'll reopen with the best deals of the season!" Soon the conversation had turned from tips on how to grow crops and cure rickets to sofa tables and wooden cookware. The campfires were out before sundown that evening. Friday was going to be a big day!
> 
> When Pappy opened the shop early the next morning a mass of people stretched from Plymouth to Roanoke. Customers from as far away as Jamestown were fighting for their spot in line, and a nasty group of squaws threatened to storm the door before he could get out of the way. They were buying everything in sight! Captain Jones bought a spare mast for the Mayflower, Governor Carver got a new gavel for the colony meetings. Pocahontas took home a bedside table while Sacagawea bought new wooden place settings for a fancy dinner party she was planning. Even Sitting Bull purchased a whole set of high back chairs. Man, that guy loved to sit! Pappy's register was ringing with each sale as the drawer filled with pumpkins and squash and whatever else people had to offer in payment. When everyone's pockets were empty he saved the day by offering sales at zero down, six harvests same as cash.
> 
> That first Black Friday began a great tradition, one we continue at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. Every year on this day we celebrate the spirit of shopping just as our forefathers did. The lines may be long, it may be dangerous, and we may have way too many clamps as it is. But wherever there's a sale on woodworking tools, we'll be there. After all, it's what we Nubs do.


Funny stuff…. from the funny Stump!!!

I wish that you & yours enjoy your holiday season….


----------



## CFrye

StumpyNubs said:


> *Black Friday 2014: The Legend of Pappy Nubs*
> 
> As you know, Black Friday is a big event around the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. Every year we put on our parkas and confront the horrors that officially kick off the shopping season. It's like a sport that combines the dangers of alligator wrestling with the rewards of… well, alligator wrestling. If you don't get bit in the face you know you've won. These days I stick to the woodworking stores and occasional home center and I never arrive before opening time. But when I was a younger, dumber man I could be found in the crowd outside warming myself near a burning car or fighting off a police dog just to save a buck on a DVD of Bonanza, season two. I've done things I'm ashamed of; unspeakable things involving small children as human shields and empty soda cans as toilets. (And I don't mean number one…) Does elbowing an infant or two and overturning the odd stroller make me a bad person? I suppose it does- at least that's what the criminal justice system told me. But things are different now. I'm reformed, and not just because it was a condition of my parole. I realized that life is too short and Michigan winters are too cold. No discount is worth losing more toes.
> 
> I wasn't the first to be caught up in the Black Friday buying frenzy. It's a little known fact that the whole Thanksgiving shopping tradition dates back to the Pilgrims themselves and was started by none other than my grandfather. Pappy Nubs, as we call him, was quite a character! (He's familiar to those of you who watch our hand tool woodworking videos, The Old-Timey Workshop, at Stumpynubs.com) As the true old-timey woodworker, Pappy hand-planed his way through some of the most exciting events in history. He loved to tell his stories, and never ceased to amaze me with where he'd been or what he'd done. It was one such story that inspired me to carry on the shopping tradition Pappy started way back in 1620…
> 
> (*Read past Black Friday humor blogs:* 2012 and 2013 )
> 
> Most of the woodworking Pappy did on the Mayflower was below deck- replacing vomit soaked planks in the crew quarters or extracting splinters from the corns of the passengers. Not exactly the type of thing suited to a true craftsman. So when Captain Jones told him that the main mast needed hand planing one brisk November day, Pappy scurried to the top like a spider monkey and set to work sending wispy shavings floating off into the breeze. That's when he saw it. "Land ho!" he cried.
> 
> Cape Cod wasn't much to look at back then. It would be years before Pappy invented the Cape Cod house, and after two months at sea nobody wanted to see more fish. But a large grouping of tee-pees on the beach looked promising. It was Pappy himself who led the first group off the ship, pausing to collect neat looking pieces of driftwood before continuing up the beach toward the settlement. As they approached a brave wearing nothing but a breech-cloth and white body paint Pappy raised his hand and said "How!" Failing to get a response he continued "Are you folks Indians?" Now, you can't blame Pappy for his faux pas. How was he to know the locals preferred to be called "Native Americans"? Before they knew it, all 130 Pilgrims were tied to giant spits for roasting.
> 
> Most people would be terrified in a situation like this. Not Pappy Nubs! As the natives were chopping vegetables and bringing the big cooking pot to boil Pappy pulled a dovetail saw from his underwear and cut the entire group free faster than you can say "how did he hide a dovetail saw in his skivvies?" Soon they were all back on the Mayflower and off in search of a more hospitable landing site. They found it near a big rock called Plymouth. As the snow fell Pappy kept busy making crude pieces of furniture for the new plantation. He spent that entire first winter in his shop building sideboards and fighting dysentery. At first business was good- he made a killing making racks for people to hang their Pilgrim hats on. But as the weeks passed and the provisions ran out, customers were harder to come by. When someone did stop by the shop all they offered as payment was tuberculosis. But Pappy was determined to keep busy so he built furniture all winter long, stockpiling it for better times.
> 
> Better times did come the next year. The natives surrounding the plantation were far more accommodating than the last ones. They even started a football league. The colonists called their team the "Plymouth Pilgrims", and the natives called themselves the "Pokanoket Palefaces" ( which wasn't racist because it was intended to honor their new friends). Both teams made the playoffs the very first season, and wouldn't you know it, they met each other in the championship game! It was a historic contest that broke all previous attendance records for football in America. Squanto was voted MVP, having thrown the corn cob they used for a ball for over four hundred yards. But it was the Pilgrims who won the first Corn Bowl. Their prize? A little bowl of corn, shelled off the ball before the game. The celebration lasted all night. The natives and the colonists came together for a great feast of boneless chicken wings and deluxe pizzas.
> 
> One thing I always admired about Pappy Nubs was his ability to seize an opportunity. As everybody ate he began writing little advertisements on slips of paper which he distributed among the crowd. Not only did he invent text messaging that day, he was also able to spread the word about the amazing deals to be had at his workshop the next morning. "I'm closing my doors early to mark down prices, and tomorrow morning at five o'clock I'll reopen with the best deals of the season!" Soon the conversation had turned from tips on how to grow crops and cure rickets to sofa tables and wooden cookware. The campfires were out before sundown that evening. Friday was going to be a big day!
> 
> When Pappy opened the shop early the next morning a mass of people stretched from Plymouth to Roanoke. Customers from as far away as Jamestown were fighting for their spot in line, and a nasty group of squaws threatened to storm the door before he could get out of the way. They were buying everything in sight! Captain Jones bought a spare mast for the Mayflower, Governor Carver got a new gavel for the colony meetings. Pocahontas took home a bedside table while Sacagawea bought new wooden place settings for a fancy dinner party she was planning. Even Sitting Bull purchased a whole set of high back chairs. Man, that guy loved to sit! Pappy's register was ringing with each sale as the drawer filled with pumpkins and squash and whatever else people had to offer in payment. When everyone's pockets were empty he saved the day by offering sales at zero down, six harvests same as cash.
> 
> That first Black Friday began a great tradition, one we continue at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. Every year on this day we celebrate the spirit of shopping just as our forefathers did. The lines may be long, it may be dangerous, and we may have way too many clamps as it is. But wherever there's a sale on woodworking tools, we'll be there. After all, it's what we Nubs do.


L I B! Always edumacational reading, Stumpy.


----------



## gfadvm

StumpyNubs said:


> *Black Friday 2014: The Legend of Pappy Nubs*
> 
> As you know, Black Friday is a big event around the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. Every year we put on our parkas and confront the horrors that officially kick off the shopping season. It's like a sport that combines the dangers of alligator wrestling with the rewards of… well, alligator wrestling. If you don't get bit in the face you know you've won. These days I stick to the woodworking stores and occasional home center and I never arrive before opening time. But when I was a younger, dumber man I could be found in the crowd outside warming myself near a burning car or fighting off a police dog just to save a buck on a DVD of Bonanza, season two. I've done things I'm ashamed of; unspeakable things involving small children as human shields and empty soda cans as toilets. (And I don't mean number one…) Does elbowing an infant or two and overturning the odd stroller make me a bad person? I suppose it does- at least that's what the criminal justice system told me. But things are different now. I'm reformed, and not just because it was a condition of my parole. I realized that life is too short and Michigan winters are too cold. No discount is worth losing more toes.
> 
> I wasn't the first to be caught up in the Black Friday buying frenzy. It's a little known fact that the whole Thanksgiving shopping tradition dates back to the Pilgrims themselves and was started by none other than my grandfather. Pappy Nubs, as we call him, was quite a character! (He's familiar to those of you who watch our hand tool woodworking videos, The Old-Timey Workshop, at Stumpynubs.com) As the true old-timey woodworker, Pappy hand-planed his way through some of the most exciting events in history. He loved to tell his stories, and never ceased to amaze me with where he'd been or what he'd done. It was one such story that inspired me to carry on the shopping tradition Pappy started way back in 1620…
> 
> (*Read past Black Friday humor blogs:* 2012 and 2013 )
> 
> Most of the woodworking Pappy did on the Mayflower was below deck- replacing vomit soaked planks in the crew quarters or extracting splinters from the corns of the passengers. Not exactly the type of thing suited to a true craftsman. So when Captain Jones told him that the main mast needed hand planing one brisk November day, Pappy scurried to the top like a spider monkey and set to work sending wispy shavings floating off into the breeze. That's when he saw it. "Land ho!" he cried.
> 
> Cape Cod wasn't much to look at back then. It would be years before Pappy invented the Cape Cod house, and after two months at sea nobody wanted to see more fish. But a large grouping of tee-pees on the beach looked promising. It was Pappy himself who led the first group off the ship, pausing to collect neat looking pieces of driftwood before continuing up the beach toward the settlement. As they approached a brave wearing nothing but a breech-cloth and white body paint Pappy raised his hand and said "How!" Failing to get a response he continued "Are you folks Indians?" Now, you can't blame Pappy for his faux pas. How was he to know the locals preferred to be called "Native Americans"? Before they knew it, all 130 Pilgrims were tied to giant spits for roasting.
> 
> Most people would be terrified in a situation like this. Not Pappy Nubs! As the natives were chopping vegetables and bringing the big cooking pot to boil Pappy pulled a dovetail saw from his underwear and cut the entire group free faster than you can say "how did he hide a dovetail saw in his skivvies?" Soon they were all back on the Mayflower and off in search of a more hospitable landing site. They found it near a big rock called Plymouth. As the snow fell Pappy kept busy making crude pieces of furniture for the new plantation. He spent that entire first winter in his shop building sideboards and fighting dysentery. At first business was good- he made a killing making racks for people to hang their Pilgrim hats on. But as the weeks passed and the provisions ran out, customers were harder to come by. When someone did stop by the shop all they offered as payment was tuberculosis. But Pappy was determined to keep busy so he built furniture all winter long, stockpiling it for better times.
> 
> Better times did come the next year. The natives surrounding the plantation were far more accommodating than the last ones. They even started a football league. The colonists called their team the "Plymouth Pilgrims", and the natives called themselves the "Pokanoket Palefaces" ( which wasn't racist because it was intended to honor their new friends). Both teams made the playoffs the very first season, and wouldn't you know it, they met each other in the championship game! It was a historic contest that broke all previous attendance records for football in America. Squanto was voted MVP, having thrown the corn cob they used for a ball for over four hundred yards. But it was the Pilgrims who won the first Corn Bowl. Their prize? A little bowl of corn, shelled off the ball before the game. The celebration lasted all night. The natives and the colonists came together for a great feast of boneless chicken wings and deluxe pizzas.
> 
> One thing I always admired about Pappy Nubs was his ability to seize an opportunity. As everybody ate he began writing little advertisements on slips of paper which he distributed among the crowd. Not only did he invent text messaging that day, he was also able to spread the word about the amazing deals to be had at his workshop the next morning. "I'm closing my doors early to mark down prices, and tomorrow morning at five o'clock I'll reopen with the best deals of the season!" Soon the conversation had turned from tips on how to grow crops and cure rickets to sofa tables and wooden cookware. The campfires were out before sundown that evening. Friday was going to be a big day!
> 
> When Pappy opened the shop early the next morning a mass of people stretched from Plymouth to Roanoke. Customers from as far away as Jamestown were fighting for their spot in line, and a nasty group of squaws threatened to storm the door before he could get out of the way. They were buying everything in sight! Captain Jones bought a spare mast for the Mayflower, Governor Carver got a new gavel for the colony meetings. Pocahontas took home a bedside table while Sacagawea bought new wooden place settings for a fancy dinner party she was planning. Even Sitting Bull purchased a whole set of high back chairs. Man, that guy loved to sit! Pappy's register was ringing with each sale as the drawer filled with pumpkins and squash and whatever else people had to offer in payment. When everyone's pockets were empty he saved the day by offering sales at zero down, six harvests same as cash.
> 
> That first Black Friday began a great tradition, one we continue at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. Every year on this day we celebrate the spirit of shopping just as our forefathers did. The lines may be long, it may be dangerous, and we may have way too many clamps as it is. But wherever there's a sale on woodworking tools, we'll be there. After all, it's what we Nubs do.


Stumpy, Your imagination is only surpassed by your story telling skills! Keep em coming.


----------



## littlecope

StumpyNubs said:


> *Black Friday 2014: The Legend of Pappy Nubs*
> 
> As you know, Black Friday is a big event around the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. Every year we put on our parkas and confront the horrors that officially kick off the shopping season. It's like a sport that combines the dangers of alligator wrestling with the rewards of… well, alligator wrestling. If you don't get bit in the face you know you've won. These days I stick to the woodworking stores and occasional home center and I never arrive before opening time. But when I was a younger, dumber man I could be found in the crowd outside warming myself near a burning car or fighting off a police dog just to save a buck on a DVD of Bonanza, season two. I've done things I'm ashamed of; unspeakable things involving small children as human shields and empty soda cans as toilets. (And I don't mean number one…) Does elbowing an infant or two and overturning the odd stroller make me a bad person? I suppose it does- at least that's what the criminal justice system told me. But things are different now. I'm reformed, and not just because it was a condition of my parole. I realized that life is too short and Michigan winters are too cold. No discount is worth losing more toes.
> 
> I wasn't the first to be caught up in the Black Friday buying frenzy. It's a little known fact that the whole Thanksgiving shopping tradition dates back to the Pilgrims themselves and was started by none other than my grandfather. Pappy Nubs, as we call him, was quite a character! (He's familiar to those of you who watch our hand tool woodworking videos, The Old-Timey Workshop, at Stumpynubs.com) As the true old-timey woodworker, Pappy hand-planed his way through some of the most exciting events in history. He loved to tell his stories, and never ceased to amaze me with where he'd been or what he'd done. It was one such story that inspired me to carry on the shopping tradition Pappy started way back in 1620…
> 
> (*Read past Black Friday humor blogs:* 2012 and 2013 )
> 
> Most of the woodworking Pappy did on the Mayflower was below deck- replacing vomit soaked planks in the crew quarters or extracting splinters from the corns of the passengers. Not exactly the type of thing suited to a true craftsman. So when Captain Jones told him that the main mast needed hand planing one brisk November day, Pappy scurried to the top like a spider monkey and set to work sending wispy shavings floating off into the breeze. That's when he saw it. "Land ho!" he cried.
> 
> Cape Cod wasn't much to look at back then. It would be years before Pappy invented the Cape Cod house, and after two months at sea nobody wanted to see more fish. But a large grouping of tee-pees on the beach looked promising. It was Pappy himself who led the first group off the ship, pausing to collect neat looking pieces of driftwood before continuing up the beach toward the settlement. As they approached a brave wearing nothing but a breech-cloth and white body paint Pappy raised his hand and said "How!" Failing to get a response he continued "Are you folks Indians?" Now, you can't blame Pappy for his faux pas. How was he to know the locals preferred to be called "Native Americans"? Before they knew it, all 130 Pilgrims were tied to giant spits for roasting.
> 
> Most people would be terrified in a situation like this. Not Pappy Nubs! As the natives were chopping vegetables and bringing the big cooking pot to boil Pappy pulled a dovetail saw from his underwear and cut the entire group free faster than you can say "how did he hide a dovetail saw in his skivvies?" Soon they were all back on the Mayflower and off in search of a more hospitable landing site. They found it near a big rock called Plymouth. As the snow fell Pappy kept busy making crude pieces of furniture for the new plantation. He spent that entire first winter in his shop building sideboards and fighting dysentery. At first business was good- he made a killing making racks for people to hang their Pilgrim hats on. But as the weeks passed and the provisions ran out, customers were harder to come by. When someone did stop by the shop all they offered as payment was tuberculosis. But Pappy was determined to keep busy so he built furniture all winter long, stockpiling it for better times.
> 
> Better times did come the next year. The natives surrounding the plantation were far more accommodating than the last ones. They even started a football league. The colonists called their team the "Plymouth Pilgrims", and the natives called themselves the "Pokanoket Palefaces" ( which wasn't racist because it was intended to honor their new friends). Both teams made the playoffs the very first season, and wouldn't you know it, they met each other in the championship game! It was a historic contest that broke all previous attendance records for football in America. Squanto was voted MVP, having thrown the corn cob they used for a ball for over four hundred yards. But it was the Pilgrims who won the first Corn Bowl. Their prize? A little bowl of corn, shelled off the ball before the game. The celebration lasted all night. The natives and the colonists came together for a great feast of boneless chicken wings and deluxe pizzas.
> 
> One thing I always admired about Pappy Nubs was his ability to seize an opportunity. As everybody ate he began writing little advertisements on slips of paper which he distributed among the crowd. Not only did he invent text messaging that day, he was also able to spread the word about the amazing deals to be had at his workshop the next morning. "I'm closing my doors early to mark down prices, and tomorrow morning at five o'clock I'll reopen with the best deals of the season!" Soon the conversation had turned from tips on how to grow crops and cure rickets to sofa tables and wooden cookware. The campfires were out before sundown that evening. Friday was going to be a big day!
> 
> When Pappy opened the shop early the next morning a mass of people stretched from Plymouth to Roanoke. Customers from as far away as Jamestown were fighting for their spot in line, and a nasty group of squaws threatened to storm the door before he could get out of the way. They were buying everything in sight! Captain Jones bought a spare mast for the Mayflower, Governor Carver got a new gavel for the colony meetings. Pocahontas took home a bedside table while Sacagawea bought new wooden place settings for a fancy dinner party she was planning. Even Sitting Bull purchased a whole set of high back chairs. Man, that guy loved to sit! Pappy's register was ringing with each sale as the drawer filled with pumpkins and squash and whatever else people had to offer in payment. When everyone's pockets were empty he saved the day by offering sales at zero down, six harvests same as cash.
> 
> That first Black Friday began a great tradition, one we continue at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. Every year on this day we celebrate the spirit of shopping just as our forefathers did. The lines may be long, it may be dangerous, and we may have way too many clamps as it is. But wherever there's a sale on woodworking tools, we'll be there. After all, it's what we Nubs do.


There is so much revisionism in History that it's wonderful to hear the truth!
Thanks for giving us the facts my Friend, I knew I could count on you! 
High Praise and Many Thanks to Pappy Nubs too, for enriching our Traditions and Culture!


----------



## retired_guru

StumpyNubs said:


> *Black Friday 2014: The Legend of Pappy Nubs*
> 
> As you know, Black Friday is a big event around the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. Every year we put on our parkas and confront the horrors that officially kick off the shopping season. It's like a sport that combines the dangers of alligator wrestling with the rewards of… well, alligator wrestling. If you don't get bit in the face you know you've won. These days I stick to the woodworking stores and occasional home center and I never arrive before opening time. But when I was a younger, dumber man I could be found in the crowd outside warming myself near a burning car or fighting off a police dog just to save a buck on a DVD of Bonanza, season two. I've done things I'm ashamed of; unspeakable things involving small children as human shields and empty soda cans as toilets. (And I don't mean number one…) Does elbowing an infant or two and overturning the odd stroller make me a bad person? I suppose it does- at least that's what the criminal justice system told me. But things are different now. I'm reformed, and not just because it was a condition of my parole. I realized that life is too short and Michigan winters are too cold. No discount is worth losing more toes.
> 
> I wasn't the first to be caught up in the Black Friday buying frenzy. It's a little known fact that the whole Thanksgiving shopping tradition dates back to the Pilgrims themselves and was started by none other than my grandfather. Pappy Nubs, as we call him, was quite a character! (He's familiar to those of you who watch our hand tool woodworking videos, The Old-Timey Workshop, at Stumpynubs.com) As the true old-timey woodworker, Pappy hand-planed his way through some of the most exciting events in history. He loved to tell his stories, and never ceased to amaze me with where he'd been or what he'd done. It was one such story that inspired me to carry on the shopping tradition Pappy started way back in 1620…
> 
> (*Read past Black Friday humor blogs:* 2012 and 2013 )
> 
> Most of the woodworking Pappy did on the Mayflower was below deck- replacing vomit soaked planks in the crew quarters or extracting splinters from the corns of the passengers. Not exactly the type of thing suited to a true craftsman. So when Captain Jones told him that the main mast needed hand planing one brisk November day, Pappy scurried to the top like a spider monkey and set to work sending wispy shavings floating off into the breeze. That's when he saw it. "Land ho!" he cried.
> 
> Cape Cod wasn't much to look at back then. It would be years before Pappy invented the Cape Cod house, and after two months at sea nobody wanted to see more fish. But a large grouping of tee-pees on the beach looked promising. It was Pappy himself who led the first group off the ship, pausing to collect neat looking pieces of driftwood before continuing up the beach toward the settlement. As they approached a brave wearing nothing but a breech-cloth and white body paint Pappy raised his hand and said "How!" Failing to get a response he continued "Are you folks Indians?" Now, you can't blame Pappy for his faux pas. How was he to know the locals preferred to be called "Native Americans"? Before they knew it, all 130 Pilgrims were tied to giant spits for roasting.
> 
> Most people would be terrified in a situation like this. Not Pappy Nubs! As the natives were chopping vegetables and bringing the big cooking pot to boil Pappy pulled a dovetail saw from his underwear and cut the entire group free faster than you can say "how did he hide a dovetail saw in his skivvies?" Soon they were all back on the Mayflower and off in search of a more hospitable landing site. They found it near a big rock called Plymouth. As the snow fell Pappy kept busy making crude pieces of furniture for the new plantation. He spent that entire first winter in his shop building sideboards and fighting dysentery. At first business was good- he made a killing making racks for people to hang their Pilgrim hats on. But as the weeks passed and the provisions ran out, customers were harder to come by. When someone did stop by the shop all they offered as payment was tuberculosis. But Pappy was determined to keep busy so he built furniture all winter long, stockpiling it for better times.
> 
> Better times did come the next year. The natives surrounding the plantation were far more accommodating than the last ones. They even started a football league. The colonists called their team the "Plymouth Pilgrims", and the natives called themselves the "Pokanoket Palefaces" ( which wasn't racist because it was intended to honor their new friends). Both teams made the playoffs the very first season, and wouldn't you know it, they met each other in the championship game! It was a historic contest that broke all previous attendance records for football in America. Squanto was voted MVP, having thrown the corn cob they used for a ball for over four hundred yards. But it was the Pilgrims who won the first Corn Bowl. Their prize? A little bowl of corn, shelled off the ball before the game. The celebration lasted all night. The natives and the colonists came together for a great feast of boneless chicken wings and deluxe pizzas.
> 
> One thing I always admired about Pappy Nubs was his ability to seize an opportunity. As everybody ate he began writing little advertisements on slips of paper which he distributed among the crowd. Not only did he invent text messaging that day, he was also able to spread the word about the amazing deals to be had at his workshop the next morning. "I'm closing my doors early to mark down prices, and tomorrow morning at five o'clock I'll reopen with the best deals of the season!" Soon the conversation had turned from tips on how to grow crops and cure rickets to sofa tables and wooden cookware. The campfires were out before sundown that evening. Friday was going to be a big day!
> 
> When Pappy opened the shop early the next morning a mass of people stretched from Plymouth to Roanoke. Customers from as far away as Jamestown were fighting for their spot in line, and a nasty group of squaws threatened to storm the door before he could get out of the way. They were buying everything in sight! Captain Jones bought a spare mast for the Mayflower, Governor Carver got a new gavel for the colony meetings. Pocahontas took home a bedside table while Sacagawea bought new wooden place settings for a fancy dinner party she was planning. Even Sitting Bull purchased a whole set of high back chairs. Man, that guy loved to sit! Pappy's register was ringing with each sale as the drawer filled with pumpkins and squash and whatever else people had to offer in payment. When everyone's pockets were empty he saved the day by offering sales at zero down, six harvests same as cash.
> 
> That first Black Friday began a great tradition, one we continue at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. Every year on this day we celebrate the spirit of shopping just as our forefathers did. The lines may be long, it may be dangerous, and we may have way too many clamps as it is. But wherever there's a sale on woodworking tools, we'll be there. After all, it's what we Nubs do.


I. Believe.


----------



## Mean_Dean

StumpyNubs said:


> *Black Friday 2014: The Legend of Pappy Nubs*
> 
> As you know, Black Friday is a big event around the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. Every year we put on our parkas and confront the horrors that officially kick off the shopping season. It's like a sport that combines the dangers of alligator wrestling with the rewards of… well, alligator wrestling. If you don't get bit in the face you know you've won. These days I stick to the woodworking stores and occasional home center and I never arrive before opening time. But when I was a younger, dumber man I could be found in the crowd outside warming myself near a burning car or fighting off a police dog just to save a buck on a DVD of Bonanza, season two. I've done things I'm ashamed of; unspeakable things involving small children as human shields and empty soda cans as toilets. (And I don't mean number one…) Does elbowing an infant or two and overturning the odd stroller make me a bad person? I suppose it does- at least that's what the criminal justice system told me. But things are different now. I'm reformed, and not just because it was a condition of my parole. I realized that life is too short and Michigan winters are too cold. No discount is worth losing more toes.
> 
> I wasn't the first to be caught up in the Black Friday buying frenzy. It's a little known fact that the whole Thanksgiving shopping tradition dates back to the Pilgrims themselves and was started by none other than my grandfather. Pappy Nubs, as we call him, was quite a character! (He's familiar to those of you who watch our hand tool woodworking videos, The Old-Timey Workshop, at Stumpynubs.com) As the true old-timey woodworker, Pappy hand-planed his way through some of the most exciting events in history. He loved to tell his stories, and never ceased to amaze me with where he'd been or what he'd done. It was one such story that inspired me to carry on the shopping tradition Pappy started way back in 1620…
> 
> (*Read past Black Friday humor blogs:* 2012 and 2013 )
> 
> Most of the woodworking Pappy did on the Mayflower was below deck- replacing vomit soaked planks in the crew quarters or extracting splinters from the corns of the passengers. Not exactly the type of thing suited to a true craftsman. So when Captain Jones told him that the main mast needed hand planing one brisk November day, Pappy scurried to the top like a spider monkey and set to work sending wispy shavings floating off into the breeze. That's when he saw it. "Land ho!" he cried.
> 
> Cape Cod wasn't much to look at back then. It would be years before Pappy invented the Cape Cod house, and after two months at sea nobody wanted to see more fish. But a large grouping of tee-pees on the beach looked promising. It was Pappy himself who led the first group off the ship, pausing to collect neat looking pieces of driftwood before continuing up the beach toward the settlement. As they approached a brave wearing nothing but a breech-cloth and white body paint Pappy raised his hand and said "How!" Failing to get a response he continued "Are you folks Indians?" Now, you can't blame Pappy for his faux pas. How was he to know the locals preferred to be called "Native Americans"? Before they knew it, all 130 Pilgrims were tied to giant spits for roasting.
> 
> Most people would be terrified in a situation like this. Not Pappy Nubs! As the natives were chopping vegetables and bringing the big cooking pot to boil Pappy pulled a dovetail saw from his underwear and cut the entire group free faster than you can say "how did he hide a dovetail saw in his skivvies?" Soon they were all back on the Mayflower and off in search of a more hospitable landing site. They found it near a big rock called Plymouth. As the snow fell Pappy kept busy making crude pieces of furniture for the new plantation. He spent that entire first winter in his shop building sideboards and fighting dysentery. At first business was good- he made a killing making racks for people to hang their Pilgrim hats on. But as the weeks passed and the provisions ran out, customers were harder to come by. When someone did stop by the shop all they offered as payment was tuberculosis. But Pappy was determined to keep busy so he built furniture all winter long, stockpiling it for better times.
> 
> Better times did come the next year. The natives surrounding the plantation were far more accommodating than the last ones. They even started a football league. The colonists called their team the "Plymouth Pilgrims", and the natives called themselves the "Pokanoket Palefaces" ( which wasn't racist because it was intended to honor their new friends). Both teams made the playoffs the very first season, and wouldn't you know it, they met each other in the championship game! It was a historic contest that broke all previous attendance records for football in America. Squanto was voted MVP, having thrown the corn cob they used for a ball for over four hundred yards. But it was the Pilgrims who won the first Corn Bowl. Their prize? A little bowl of corn, shelled off the ball before the game. The celebration lasted all night. The natives and the colonists came together for a great feast of boneless chicken wings and deluxe pizzas.
> 
> One thing I always admired about Pappy Nubs was his ability to seize an opportunity. As everybody ate he began writing little advertisements on slips of paper which he distributed among the crowd. Not only did he invent text messaging that day, he was also able to spread the word about the amazing deals to be had at his workshop the next morning. "I'm closing my doors early to mark down prices, and tomorrow morning at five o'clock I'll reopen with the best deals of the season!" Soon the conversation had turned from tips on how to grow crops and cure rickets to sofa tables and wooden cookware. The campfires were out before sundown that evening. Friday was going to be a big day!
> 
> When Pappy opened the shop early the next morning a mass of people stretched from Plymouth to Roanoke. Customers from as far away as Jamestown were fighting for their spot in line, and a nasty group of squaws threatened to storm the door before he could get out of the way. They were buying everything in sight! Captain Jones bought a spare mast for the Mayflower, Governor Carver got a new gavel for the colony meetings. Pocahontas took home a bedside table while Sacagawea bought new wooden place settings for a fancy dinner party she was planning. Even Sitting Bull purchased a whole set of high back chairs. Man, that guy loved to sit! Pappy's register was ringing with each sale as the drawer filled with pumpkins and squash and whatever else people had to offer in payment. When everyone's pockets were empty he saved the day by offering sales at zero down, six harvests same as cash.
> 
> That first Black Friday began a great tradition, one we continue at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. Every year on this day we celebrate the spirit of shopping just as our forefathers did. The lines may be long, it may be dangerous, and we may have way too many clamps as it is. But wherever there's a sale on woodworking tools, we'll be there. After all, it's what we Nubs do.


Stumpy, great story! It's nice to see the Legend of Pappy Nubs continue!


----------

